# Reflections of My Life



## katlupe

Meet "Rabbit" My House Rabbit Companion

Where I live we are allowed to have one pet with no deposit, as long as you have a doctor's slip. My doctor asked me what to write and he wrote it out. If you have another pet, you have to pay $100. deposit on that one. Rabbit is quiet and doesn't make any noise, unless he hears an unusual noise, then he gives me the rabbit warning sign of stomping both back feet loudly.

I never planned to have a rabbit much less a "house rabbit" at the time I got him, I had 3 horses and 2 cats. My other animals had died off by then. In 2014, my husband came in the house from the barn to tell me there was a rabbit in the barn. When he said it was white, I asked if it was a cat and he thought it was a rabbit. I thought that because we had a stray tomcat that came to our house and acted like he lived there, so I thought it was him. I went out to the barn with him and yes, there was a white rabbit!

He was digging around in the hay and didn't seem to be scared of us. But if I tried to get near him, he scooted out of sight. He had made a bed hidden under a pallet of hay. Now I have been writing and attending homesteading events for some time so I was familiar with rabbits. My brother had one as a pet when we were kids but she was kept outside in a shed. I sat on the bench watching him and I instant fell in love with this little guy! When I saw his side though..........it was clear that an owl had picked him up somewhere and he must have gotten away somehow. He had marks on his side. I wanted to doctor him, but he would not let me that near him.

He ended up living out there from Sept to early Feb. Some nights he'd go off and wouldn't come back for 2 or 3 days. I'd go crazy with worrying knowing something would get him. We lived in the middle of the state forest and there were a lot of coyotes and other critters out there. I heard owls every night and baby rabbits screaming right after that hoo hoo. So I was scared and wanted to bring him inside if I could get a hold of him. Plus that was a very cold winter with temps -26.

Well he healed on his own. Eventually, I caught him (but that is another story to tell) and brought him inside. I researched online about caring for a pet rabbit and discovered the world of "House Rabbits" and that is what he is. I had him neutered and he uses a litter box, but I didn't even have to teach him. Pretty much like a cat, just did it. When I moved from my house, I took him with me and he is the talk of the apartment complex. Everyone calls me "the rabbit lady." But lots of people have house rabbits, just not here.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

That is such a nice story with such a happy ending. Did you name him?


----------



## Duster

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That is such a nice story with such a happy ending. Did you name him?


Katlupe can't tell you his name, Ruth, because it's the password to all of her online accounts.


----------



## Keesha

What an adorable story. I love it. 
Rabbits make great pets. 
Do you have a harness for him?
What types of foods do you feed him besides rabbit pellets?

I’ve had three rabbits in total.
 Mine were litter trained also. One of mine liked gladioli flowers to eat. It was his favourite snack so I shared my flowers with him.


----------



## katlupe

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That is such a nice story with such a happy ending. Did you name him?


Actually my husband started calling him Rabbit, so he got stuck with that name. I would have named him something more original than that.


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> What an adorable story. I love it.
> Rabbits make great pets.
> Do you have a harness for him?
> What types of foods do you feed him besides rabbit pellets?
> 
> I’ve had three rabbits in total.
> Mine were litter trained also. One of mine liked gladioli flowers to eat. It was his favourite snack so I shared my flowers with him.


No, he would never tolerate a harness. He is quite stubborn and set in his ways. He refuses to eat rabbit pellets. I feed him spring mix, parsley, cilantro, basil, mint, kale. Old fashion type of oats. I buy a dry blend of plants and flower blossoms and give him a pinch of that. I also give him compressed Timothy hay cubes and he chews on those, they are small. But his main food is hay. My bf gets a bale locally and keeps it at his house and brings me a flake when I need it. I use it for his litter box also because he likes to eat while he is doing his business. I also buy a bale of Oxbow Orchard Timothy hay blend online or in a local pet store. Gives him a variety. He loves treats which are mostly fruits and carrots.


----------



## Keesha

Oh you are a wonderful bunny mommy. 
My Maltie loved oats, granola, trail mix, fresh grass, spinach, kale, carrots but I hadn’t thought of spring mix. What an excellent idea. Your rabbit must be super healthy and super spoiled. That’s so cute

We had a harness for ours and trained them to walk on it and they did quite well. He went on camping trips with us and our German shepherd was his biggest fan. She adored him. We had a huge fenced off area at the side of our property that we would put him in spring, summer and fall. We made him his own bunny house. 

And you’re going to think I’m making this up but my first bunny I named Rabbit, Rabbit only cause he got so used to the name that I didn’t want to change it. When I called him he came running. 

Rabbits make great pets. We have a cat now and I’m not sure how they get along. She’s an indoor / outdoor cat accustomed to hunting and I wouldn’t trust her. 

I hope you don’t mind me sharing my bunny pictures in your bunny thread.


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> Oh you are a wonderful bunny mommy.
> My Maltie loved oats, granola, trail mix, fresh grass, spinach, kale, carrots but I hadn’t thought of spring mix. What an excellent idea. Your rabbit must be super healthy and super spoiled. That’s so cute
> 
> We had a harness for ours and trained them to walk on it and they did quite well. He went on camping trips with us and our German shepherd was his biggest fan. She adored him. We had a huge fenced off area at the side of our property that we would put him in spring, summer and fall. We made him his own bunny house.
> 
> And you’re going to think I’m making this up but my first bunny I named Rabbit, Rabbit only cause he got so used to the name that I didn’t want to change it. When I called him he came running.
> 
> Rabbits make great pets. We have a cat now and I’m not sure how they get along. She’s an indoor / outdoor cat accustomed to hunting and I wouldn’t trust her.
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me sharing my bunny pictures in your bunny thread.


 No, I don't mind at all. I love all bunnies! Past & present. 

Actually cats and bunnies get along fine. 

That is why I kept Rabbit's name. He responded to it.


----------



## katlupe

In May of 2018 I moved from my off-the-grid (off the utility grid) homestead and left behind my beloved horses, one cat (she would have hated living in an apartment) and my marriage. It was not a spur of the moment thing. As I was getting older and was doing less and being dependent on my husband for many things, I had become quite depressed. I kept telling him. One big problem was that even though it should have been very cheap living there, he kept using credit cards (including mine) and had a motorcycle and truck (that I was not comfortable driving so did not) payments. Sometimes we did not have food. In the beginning there, I had 16 raised garden beds and dried and canned lots of food. But as I got where I could barely walk, less and less. 

Once I started getting my Social Security, I was eager to leave and told him I would. Until then I had no money. When I sold stuff on eBay we had to use it for food, hay or gas. He did not think I really would. The day actually came that I was able to leave. Mainly due to applying for senior housing that is subsidized based on your income. It was a lifesaver for me. I had not been to a doctor in years (and I was almost 66) or a dentist. I was for most of my life a stay at home mother because my first husband had his own business and my son is disabled. So I took care of him. I know people put down others who use services that are available to people with low incomes, but sometimes it is not something you do on purpose. This was my only chance and I was getting older. I do not regret it one bit and my life has turned around.


----------



## JaniceM

Keesha said:


> Oh you are a wonderful bunny mommy.
> My Maltie loved oats, granola, trail mix, fresh grass, spinach, kale, carrots but I hadn’t thought of spring mix. What an excellent idea. Your rabbit must be super healthy and super spoiled. That’s so cute
> 
> We had a harness for ours and trained them to walk on it and they did quite well. He went on camping trips with us and our German shepherd was his biggest fan. She adored him. We had a huge fenced off area at the side of our property that we would put him in spring, summer and fall. We made him his own bunny house.
> 
> And you’re going to think I’m making this up but my first bunny I named Rabbit, Rabbit only cause he got so used to the name that I didn’t want to change it. When I called him he came running.
> 
> Rabbits make great pets. We have a cat now and I’m not sure how they get along. She’s an indoor / outdoor cat accustomed to hunting and I wouldn’t trust her.
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me sharing my bunny pictures in your bunny thread. View attachment 91225View attachment 91226View attachment 91227



Oh my, look at the way that dog is looking at the rabbit...  he might be thinking how nice it'd be to have some barbecue sauce right about now...


----------



## Keesha

JaniceM said:


> Oh my, look at the way that dog is looking at the rabbit...  he might be thinking how nice it'd be to have some barbecue sauce right about now...


Oh no! That dog loved and protected that bunny like it was her own. She adored , even worshipped that rabbit. Actually she protected me the same. 
An amazing dog, but aren’t they all.


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> Oh no! That dog loved and protected that bunny like it was her own. She adored , even worshipped that rabbit. Actually she protected me the same.
> An amazing dog, but aren’t they all.


I had a dog that was that way about my pet red hen.


----------



## toffee

katlupe just read your little story 'i was sad that you had to leave the horses and your cat -but you did what you set out to do
and it seems you are far happier' and away from bad money spending idiots -glad you got a apt and settled'


----------



## Nautilus

My daughter had a rabbit which she named "Hopadilicus." If you layed down on the floor and watched him come toward you, it was like watching the movie, "Night of the Lepus."  He was ok wandering around in the kitchen but once he hit the carpeted living room, he was un-catchable.  I had a crab net for that purpose.  Worked every time.


----------



## Duster




----------



## katlupe

Nautilus said:


> My daughter had a rabbit which she named "Hopadilicus." If you layed down on the floor and watched him come toward you, it was like watching the movie, "Night of the Lepus."  He was ok wandering around in the kitchen but once he hit the carpeted living room, he was un-catchable.  I had a crab net for that purpose.  Worked every time.


Oh my, Rabbit would die of a heart attack if I did that to him. He comes to me all the time and likes to sleep next to where I am. But if I can't him out from under my bed (like if the fire alarm goes off) I can shake the jar of oats and he will usually come out. He does binkys all over the room in the morning because he is so happy.


----------



## katlupe

Today is the day I go to my bf (Sonny)'s house to watch the NASCAR race and just spend the day laughing (he makes me laugh). He has three little dogs and a parrot. One of the dogs, Chichi and the parrot, Chipper, were his mother's. She died in 2013 and he promised her he would take her critters. At that time, there were two other parrots also. Only Chipper is left. He is quite the talker. Sonny bought a talking hamster from Amazon and it mimics whatever you say. I like to play with Chipper with it. He loves it! If I say something, the hamster copies it and then Chipper does the same. 

Sonny will cook something special for our Sunday dinner and sometimes he works on it for days. I don't know if he did this much cooking before but I doubt it. He was an OTR truck driver, so doubt he was home that much. I cooked a lot my whole life so I don't cook many big meals now. I usually make something and eat it every day till it is gone. Before I would have been horrified to prepare a frozen pot pie or pizza, but not now. Standing in the kitchen for long periods of time is something I cannot do. I have a stool in there or my rolling walker that I can sit on while I work.

Sonny's dog, French Fry, became paralyzed a few weeks ago. Now she is trying to walk on her own. The vet said this is common with her breed and to just keep her quiet and she will probably recover. Well she is doing just that. I am looking forward to seeing her. And Spud, his Jack Russel is also going through the aging transition, as he is fifteen. That's the hard part of critter life, but it is the same for us (people) too.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I finally was able to go to the eye doctor and get my eyes examined and new glasses. The last time I did that was in 2014. My glasses were not right for my eyes now. Nothing wrong with my eyes except I needed a stronger prescription. BF took me and he had an appointment as well. We had a great time as the people who worked there were so nice. Everyone joking and laughing together. The eye doctor was a lot older than me, not sure how old, guessing in his late 70's or older. I loved him! I am looking forward to going back to pick them up. I had saved up some money over a few months for this. I sold an electric canner I had which was too heavy for me, even if I wanted to can again. Which I don't. That gave me enough money to cover it.

I am still going through all my photographs and my mom's too. Photos just take up too much room. So I am making boxes of photos to send to my different cousins. Then they can share them if they have the same ones. My mother took pictures her whole life and when I put one of Facebook my cousins get so excited. One of my cousins said she and brother had one picture of their mother who died when they were young teens. It was falling apart so they were afraid to touch it. I started putting pictures my mother had, even from when she was a baby. So I sent them some of those pictures and she was so excited. Now I have found more. For my son and my brother, I am making photo albums for them.


----------



## katlupe

This Coronavirus had me worried about my bf, who has lung issues. He has had heart attacks and has a pacemaker. But it is his lungs that the doctor watches constantly and he uses oxygen at times. He is very outgoing and it is hard for him to stay put. He is the direct opposite of me. I can stay inside my apartment for days without seeing anyone. I never run out of things to do. Yesterday I told him that I wasn't going to his house on Sunday. He sounded like he was going to cry when I said good bye. I felt so bad for him that I called him back and told him I would go to his house after all. 

Yesterday was a beautiful day here. I went out to the dumpster with my rolling walker and then decided to take a walk. I walked all the way around my building which is really big. A full block. I even met a woman who is one of my Facebook friends but I had never met her in person. She called out to me and I thought she was just being friendly. Then she asked how my rabbit was! I asked if her name was Wendy and it was. So I talked to her and her friend a few minutes. It is strange to see the parking lots empty. The city parking lot is right near us and usually it is full. There is a pharmacy, a coffee shop, a few restaurants, a couple of bars and clothing stores along that main street and the back entrances lead to this parking lot. The restaurants are offering take out with delivery within 5 miles or curb side if you place your order over the phone then call when you arrive out front. 

I have a doctor's appointment on Monday. I had x-rays and blood work done last week. Her office called and scheduled me to have a phone appointment. She will call me and discuss my results with me then. I like that much better already!


----------



## katlupe

Spring is here and along with that is our spring rain. I don't really mind rain now because it will turn everything green. The flowers will start popping up. I haven't wanted to use my mobile chair because the salt and dirt get on the wheels and I hate bringing it into my apartment. The lady across the hall leaves her chair outside her door in the hallway, but I like mine put away. I keep it in my bathroom and move it out when I take my shower. Rabbit loves when I move it out so he can examine the wheels. There is a park directly across from building and then 3 more within walking distance, quite close. My chair I named "Jazzy" because that is the brand name. It gave me my independence last year. All of a sudden I could go to the grocery store whenever I wanted. It took me a few months to actually drive it outside of my building. Once I did, I was hooked on going places. I bought it used from a neighbor who lives downstairs. She had it because she needed it when she had a broken leg. It was like new! Then my bf bought one from someone on Facebook marketplace (his was more, about $500. I think). So last summer he'd bring his over and we would ride all over with them. Even went to the car museum together and was there for hours.


----------



## katlupe

I have never lived through anything like this Coronavirus. Yes, the flu. One year I even got the flu. It was called the three day flu. I worked in a nursing home and the whole place got it. People were leaving work wearing Depends. Every year they would give all the residents and most of the workers the flu shot. Then they all got sick. One coworker told me not to get it because when they talked her into getting it she got so sick from it she thought she was going to die. So she never had the shot again and she never got it again.

So for now, I am not going to worry too much or panic about it. I do worry about my bf because he is out and about and he has health issues but I can't make him do what I want him to do. I am not married to him and I am not living with him. My son too, I worry about. He lives about two blocks from me and is disabled (mentally) but appears normal. He does not drive and walks or rides his bicycle wherever he goes. I have explained to him about this virus and what he needs to do. Does he do it? I have no way of really knowing. He is still getting food in the stores (TOPS and the Dollar store) because he doesn't quite do well stocking up. I have food for him here if needed and it usually is toward the end of the month.

Next week I have an appointment with our building manager over the phone. He will be doing my annual re-certification over the phone and he is now working from home. I am wondering if our maintenance man will be back next week. He does all the cleaning through out the building as well as repairs and upkeep. Cleaning is really important.


----------



## katlupe

I believe if all I see or read about is the COVID-19 all day long, it depresses me. My whole apartment building is full of elderly and disabled tenants. We are all fairly close friends. Now it is just very quiet. If someone is on the elevator, usually nobody rides it with them. Yesterday was my shopping day. There was no way I could just skip it. I am the payee rep for my adult disabled son's SSD check also and his rent needed to be paid, as well as my own. I get money orders for both at the post office every month. My bf (boyfriend) takes me shopping and he went in the post office for me (big hassle getting my walker out of the car. just easier for him to do it). Usually our building is the bus stop for the transit bus and people use it go shopping. I am not sure if it is still coming, but I don't think anyone from here used it. Usually from the first to the third, there is a lot of activity here. Not now.

Our Walmart did not have any toilet paper, paper towels or much in cleaning supplies. It had what I needed. I still don't need toilet paper since I bought a large package of it back in February and still have enough for this month. I bought my meat at Aldi's and they had pretty much everything except I noticed the canned soup aisle was just about empty. I am making my own so that does't affect me either. Though sometimes I buy some for my son. Walmart had plenty of fresh produce which is what I needed. 



On a good note, my bunny, "Rabbit" has taken to his new play table I got for him. He chews on it some (which is okay, that is why I got it) but he likes to sleep next to it at night.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> Oh you are a wonderful bunny mommy.
> My Maltie loved oats, granola, trail mix, fresh grass, spinach, kale, carrots but I hadn’t thought of spring mix. What an excellent idea. Your rabbit must be super healthy and super spoiled. That’s so cute
> 
> We had a harness for ours and trained them to walk on it and they did quite well. He went on camping trips with us and our German shepherd was his biggest fan. She adored him. We had a huge fenced off area at the side of our property that we would put him in spring, summer and fall. We made him his own bunny house.
> 
> And you’re going to think I’m making this up but my first bunny I named Rabbit, Rabbit only cause he got so used to the name that I didn’t want to change it. When I called him he came running.
> 
> Rabbits make great pets. We have a cat now and I’m not sure how they get along. She’s an indoor / outdoor cat accustomed to hunting and I wouldn’t trust her.
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me sharing my bunny pictures in your bunny thread. View attachment 91225View attachment 91226View attachment 91227


LOL.  I think the dog is drooling while he's eyeing that snack.........


----------



## katlupe

I know a lot of people are going crazy staying home. Since I lived in the country most of my life and having lived here in a small city for only two years, I can understand city people in apartments feeling caged up. In the country, or at least in houses that have yards, you can go outside and sit in the yard or work on a garden depending on your weather. I do miss the forest and working in my garden. I had 16 raised beds made of rocks. Every year I canned so many jars of vegetables I grew. And I'd buy meat locally and can that also. Now my life is completely different but I refuse to be depressed about it. Every cloud has a silver lining. 

Today I am making a chicken soup in my Instant Pot. Fresh vegetables. I am going to listen to music while I work. Tomorrow my herbs are coming for my preventative tea I make and use. So today I need to get some of my canning jars out of the storage room so I can put the tea in those to put in the refrigerator. I have my window open and fresh air coming in. It is cool, about 45 degrees right now, but feels good to me. I am always too warm.


----------



## katlupe

I have always been an introvert so staying home and not seeing anyone in person for days is pretty normal for me. If it wasn't for Facebook, I probably would not have any contact with family or friends I know, or anyone else for that matter. Living in a senior living apartment building does force me to have friends and I love them all. But we do not socialize every day, unless you count everyone downstairs by the mailboxes waiting for the mail. I use "Informed Delivery" so only go down there if I know something has been delivered. I am not a game player, but I play Bingo twice a month with a small group of friends here. No money or prizes involved. Just a lot of talking and laughing. I miss that and our once a month potluck dinner. Everyone brings a dish to pass. My bf comes to it and sometimes he cooks up something special. Some people visit others in their apartments. I don't do that myself. I have three friends who stop by my place every now and then. Now though, everyone is keeping their distance. 

I have been reading on my Kindle a lot. Lately I have not been working on my family tree but am thinking of getting back to it today. I can do that and talk to my bf on the phone. I am not a "phone person" at all. Never was. But he is and he is an extreme extrovert. So this is tough for him. His doctor spoke to him about it and now he has calmed down about distancing a bit. So last night his daughter had to take him to the ER because his knee had swollen up and was afraid he might have a blood clot. He didn't. But the blood work showed he has gout. They gave him some meds and a walker and sent him home. Sounds like it is very painful so I think he won't be on the phone so much today.


----------



## katlupe

I have been out to the store again. Saturday. Sonny (bf) and I wore masks. About half of the people had masks and half did not. There were some parents with children with them. Shopping like normal at Walmart. They had aisles marked as going one way, but many people did not abide by that. Not to excuse them, but the only sign was on the floor and at first I didn't see it either. Aldi's had a worker sanitizing the used grocery carts on one side of the doors and then she'd put it on the other side. Did not have to put a quarter in to get the cart. They also had a plexi-glass enclosure around the cashier and area you stand to pay in. 

I inspired my boyfriend to buy an Instant Pot. So he has something to occupy himself with during this time. Being away from people is very hard for him. He is a big time people person. No RC (radio controlled) racing has his group of friends going nuts! I have been working on my family tree, reading books on my Kindle, making new recipes, watching more videos than usual. I am staying positive so this thing does not cause me any stress. Stress causes diseases so best not to worry until I have to worry. I can't get sick, I have a bunny boy to take care of!


----------



## drifter

katlupe said:


> I have been out to the store again. Saturday. Sonny (bf) and I wore masks. About half of the people had masks and half did not. There were some parents with children with them. Shopping like normal at Walmart. They had aisles marked as going one way, but many people did not abide by that. Not to excuse them, but the only sign was on the floor and at first I didn't see it either. Aldi's had a worker sanitizing the used grocery carts on one side of the doors and then she'd put it on the other side. Did not have to put a quarter in to get the cart. They also had a plexi-glass enclosure around the cashier and area you stand to pay in.
> 
> I inspired my boyfriend to buy an Instant Pot. So he has something to occupy himself with during this time. Being away from people is very hard for him. He is a big time people person. No RC (radio controlled) racing has his group of friends going nuts! I have been working on my family tree, reading books on my Kindle, making new recipes, watching more videos than usual. I am staying positive so this thing does not cause me any stress. Stress causes diseases so best not to worry until I have to worry. I can't get sick, I have a bunny boy to take care of!


Sometime life is hard. Sometime more bearable. Your Reflections are both interesting and well told.


----------



## katlupe

drifter said:


> Sometime life is hard. Sometime more bearable. Your Reflections are both interesting and well told.


Thank you, drifter!


----------



## katlupe

Sunday, Rabbit sent me to the store because he was out of his greens for two days. It was a sunny morning and I had been wanting to take a ride on "Jazzy" (my mobile chair) anyway. It was so refreshing to be out like that. When I go to the store with Sonny, it is out to the car, then in and out of Walmart and Aldi's and back home. Being out in the sunshine and seeing other people enjoying it too was good for me. 

I put my mask on in the parking lot before going in the store (TOPS). They had employees throughout the stores sanitizing constantly. There were not a lot of customers in the store so there was no problem keeping to the 6 ft. distance rule. I went to the produce department and then checked the drug part to see if they had any thermometers. They did not. I got a bag of cough drops for my son because he keeps taking mine. The cashiers were encased in plexiglass all around them. I have a large insulated shopping bag that I hang on the back of my chair so I packed it myself. I paid in cash, but I saw the payment device was covered in plastic as well. 

Sonny got my son and me some cloth masks from a few different people who are making them. But I haven't seen him in over a week so for now we have to use those disposable ones I bought off eBay. I saw people wearing a variety of different ones, so I guess it doesn't matter as long as you have one on. He gave me some latex gloves, but I do not think gloves should be worn. After all, you are touching a lot of different things with them transferring whatever to other surfaces. Sanitized my hands when I go in and out. Then wash my hands when I get home. But really, I cannot clean every single item I touch or use, like my chair or walker before I come in the building or my apartment. I do the best I can. Still no hand sanitizers for sale in the stores here.


----------



## katlupe

In October of 1952, my brother, Mickey, was 2 years and 8 months old and I was 4 months old. Our neighbor's teenage daughter asked my mother if she could take Mickey to the local school's Halloween party. He might seem young to allow him to go, but he was more advanced for his age. The next morning, which was a Saturday, he yelled to my mother. He could not move from the neck down and wanted her to take him out to the living room to watch his favorite show, Howdy Doody. She instantly knew (or suspected) it might be polio because the polio epidemic was going on. My father had gone hunting and there was a brand new car in the garage but she did not know how to drive! She called our doctor and he said  to bring him immediately to the emergency room and ask a neighbor to drive her that did not have children. The neighbor's wife stayed at our house with me. 

He was admitted to the hospital and my parents requested a private room. She said the ward had beds on both sides of the room with children in all of them Mostly crying for their parents. Their parents would stand in the doorway of the room to talk to them. My parents had to sign a paper that the hospital was not responsible if they caught polio from being in the room with him. Every morning my mother came to the hospital and put the infection control outfit and mask on and sat with my brother. She didn't even leave to eat or go to the bathroom. She said she saw how the other children cried all the time and did not settle down. She was an artist and drew comics for him and told him stories. She made a racetrack on his bed and played with his toy race cars with him. She kept him occupied all day until my father, who always came in to see him too, came to pick her up. My grandmother stayed with me at our house. 

Mickey came out of that with a nervous tic sort of thing, that is worse when he is excited, nervous or angry about something. Not really that noticeable. He got better quicker than others and was not paralyzed. He never had a limp or anything of that nature. Having my mother right there with him all day, made him calm and any kind of treatments were not met with resistance. I believed she made the difference. I still have my brother and he is pretty active at his age of 70 now. Still working at a job because he could not stand staying at home all day, even though he had plenty to keep him busy.

I think it is hard for people who are sick and in the hospital to not have a loved one visiting them daily.  Scary too.


----------



## katlupe

Being in quarantine is not that difficult for me. I do not have grandchildren, which I see for many of my friends on Facebook is the hardest for them. Not being able to see them. My son is disabled, mentally slow. But he lives on his own, just a couple blocks away. He comes here almost daily (always needs more food). Him and I are very close, but he is different now and it makes me sad. I miss the way he used to be. In 2015, he and his girlfriend had moved into an apartment that they got scared in. They said it was haunted and even their cats acted like something (or someone) was there. I found a psychic medium who had been featured with a few others in a story in the local newspaper about ridding an old school that was used for businesses now, of a ghost or spirit. He called her and she came to their apartment. She said it was full of spirits. She got rid of some of them. When she asked him if he wanted to get rid of all of them, he said no. Ever since then, my son has been seeing and talking to spirits. I have read books about this my whole life and have even seen things myself, but usually figured it was a dream. So I can't say either way whether this is true or not. 

All I know for certain is that sometimes my son surprises me by asking me if I knew someone with a name that I did know long ago. Not someone that I would have mentioned to him or he would have met. I just listen and sometimes ask questions. Another thing is that he is epileptic and had been on Depakote for it. His doctor said he could not stop taking it. Unknown to me, he did. He has never had a seizure since and that was in 2015. He said the spirits told him he didn't need it. I would have freaked out if I had known. For sure.

I know others would tell me to get him to a doctor. Well, he is 50 now and he is 6'5" and pretty active, using a bike for transportation. Can't make him go if he does not want to go. In a time when everyone has trouble with their adult children using drugs or alcohol or hanging out with bad people, in trouble with the law or never seeing them, I don't have those problems. I am a member of a group on Facebook that is for parents of mentally ill adult children and their lives are hell due to their kids. So I am thankful that I have none of those problems. I will just be there for him and hope by not putting pressure on him to do things I want him to do, his life will be good for him. He says it is.


----------



## katlupe

Keeping myself focused on doing all the things I planned on doing when I moved here two years ago this month. I have been staying busy during this quarantine cleaning out stuff I meant to get rid of when I moved here two years ago. I have been doing my spring cleaning. Going through photos to give to family members. I work on Ancestry most days for hours. I am on Facebook and watch YouTube videos. I write a blog and work on my posts. I read a lot. Play music all day as it puts me in a good mood (especially to clean or cook!). Now that it is nice out, I can take "Jazzy" (my mobility chair) for a ride to a park or to the grocery store.

One of the things I was working on was getting a membership for the YMCA so I could start swimming for exercise and maybe they'd have a aqua exercise class for older people. That is on hold now since it would not be safe. I have Osteoarthritis in both knees and was working on lessening the pain with my doctor. This has caused me to do my own research and working on it myself for now. 

I don't know how I ever survived for so long without a rolling walker. Before I moved here, I used a cane for years. After I got the rolling walker, life got so much better for me. I use Jazzy for going places like to the stores or the parks but the rolling walker is my most essential item. Tuesday my BF and I went to Walmart when they first open in the morning so hopefully, we could both get some toilet paper. We did and I even got paper towels, tissues and disinfecting spray and wipes! None of that was ever available in all this time. I was not out of the paper products yet but figured if I see it there I will get it while I can. When he puts the groceries in the back of his car, I usually get in the car and don't really pay attention to what he is doing. Well, he got in the car and started to back out and I hear a noise...........first of all, he did not close the hatch????? And the noise was the car hitting my rolling walker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  One wheel was ruined and the post it hooks to was bent. We ordered a new wheel from Amazon and it came yesterday. So he is coming up either tonight or tomorrow to put it on. I hope he can bend that post on the frame back. I get attached to my things and he bought this for me two years ago so I am very sentimental about it. He felt very bad about it.

Not having a rolling walker makes a big difference. My knees have been in extreme pain since Tuesday. I have a regular walker without wheels that I normally use for assistance to get up from my bed. Now I am using it around the apartment and it does not come close to the other one. I used the cane to go downstairs to get my mail and I think they make you walk wrong so it ends up hurting more. I think I will use "Jazzy" till it is fixed if I leave my apartment today. I might do laundry with it today.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> In May of 2018 I moved from my off-the-grid (off the utility grid) homestead and left behind my beloved horses, one cat (she would have hated living in an apartment) and my marriage. It was not a spur of the moment thing. As I was getting older and was doing less and being dependent on my husband for many things, I had become quite depressed. I kept telling him. One big problem was that even though it should have been very cheap living there, he kept using credit cards (including mine) and had a motorcycle and truck (that I was not comfortable driving so did not) payments. Sometimes we did not have food. In the beginning there, I had 16 raised garden beds and dried and canned lots of food. But as I got where I could barely walk, less and less.
> 
> Once I started getting my Social Security, I was eager to leave and told him I would. Until then I had no money. When I sold stuff on eBay we had to use it for food, hay or gas. He did not think I really would. The day actually came that I was able to leave. Mainly due to applying for senior housing that is subsidized based on your income. It was a lifesaver for me. I had not been to a doctor in years (and I was almost 66) or a dentist. I was for most of my life a stay at home mother because my first husband had his own business and my son is disabled. So I took care of him. I know people put down others who use services that are available to people with low incomes, but sometimes it is not something you do on purpose. This was my only chance and I was getting older. I do not regret it one bit and my life has turned around.


How did you get them to only count your income?  I looked into this, years ago, and his income was counted.  I’ve enjoyed reading about your days.


----------



## katlupe

View attachment 103376


Aneeda72 said:


> How did you get them to only count your income?  I looked into this, years ago, and his income was counted.  I’ve enjoyed reading about your days.


I left him. I filled out the paper work for an apartment and put down just my SS amount which was very low due to the Medicare payment being taken out of it. Once I moved here, I was able to get Medicaid and they pay for the Medicare for me now. My husband had to sign a paper that he would have a hardship if he had to sell the house. I still have not done a divorce yet but plan to when this quarantine is done. So I guess you have to break up and be alone for any kind of help. I felt like I had no choice and I did not want to live there any longer.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> View attachment 103376
> 
> I left him. I filled out the paper work for an apartment and put down just my SS amount which was very low due to the Medicare payment being taken out of it. Once I moved here, I was able to get Medicaid and they pay for the Medicare for me now. My husband had to sign a paper that he would have a hardship if he had to sell the house. I still have not done a divorce yet but plan to when this quarantine is done. So I guess you have to break up and be alone for any kind of help. I felt like I had no choice and I did not want to live there any longer.


WOW, you are so much braver than I am.  I think I might have been able to do this a few years back, but not now.  I am too insecure.  I also like having money.  For the first time in our lives we have money so when something breaks it’s not a major disaster.  I just can’t go back to being so low income again.

I would like us to stay together and him improve his treatment towards me.  Hope springs eternal.  I think you are amazing, just amazing.

Your situation is similar to my mother’s.  (Not saying you are her age, lol.). She has Medicaid and Medicare, she gets a 1000 a month, worked her entire life and that’s all she gets.  She lives in government housing.  Her meals are delivered and another place also brings her food.  They treat seniors very well in Seattle.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> WOW, you are so much braver than I am.  I think I might have been able to do this a few years back, but not now.  I am too insecure.  I also like having money.  For the first time in our lives we have money so when something breaks it’s not a major disaster.  I just can’t go back to being so low income again.
> 
> I would like us to stay together and him improve his treatment towards me.  Hope springs eternal.  I think you are amazing, just amazing.
> 
> Your situation is similar to my mother’s.  (Not saying you are her age, lol.). She has Medicaid and Medicare, she gets a 1000 a month, worked her entire life and that’s all she gets.  She lives in government housing.  Her meals are delivered and another place also brings her food.  They treat seniors very well in Seattle.



One of the problems was that we had no money. He started getting SSD because he was in an accident at work and then he had control of the money. I had no income and could not drive his truck (too big for me). There were a lot of reasons, but my feelings for him had changed and he knew it. I kept telling him I was going to leave. He didn't believe I would. As soon as I was able to get Medicare, I applied for subsidized housing. Due to my circumstances they put me on top of the list (living off the grid with no running water and other things that people take for granted). He had a good sized SS check and IBM pension but was maxed out on credit. Two Harleys and big truck and lots of equipment for a solar and wind energy system. He also had a bad problem with anger and losing his temper and breaking stuff. I didn't like that one bit.

Living here I am able to be comfortable. I love my apartment and the people who live in my building. I am downtown and it is a great little city to live in. I choose not to have a vehicle due to the expense and worry over parking. I do not need a lot so I am able to pay down all the credit debt I had from living there. I am so proud of doing that. And that is what I used my stimulus check for. Seniors here in this area are treated well too. In the future, whatever I need due to my health should be available. I have never been this happy before and that tells me I made the right move. I prayed every night for help getting out of there. My prayers were answered.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> One of the problems was that we had no money. He started getting SSD because he was in an accident at work and then he had control of the money. I had no income and could not drive his truck (too big for me). There were a lot of reasons, but my feelings for him had changed and he knew it. I kept telling him I was going to leave. He didn't believe I would. As soon as I was able to get Medicare, I applied for subsidized housing. Due to my circumstances they put me on top of the list (living off the grid with no running water and other things that people take for granted). He had a good sized SS check and IBM pension but was maxed out on credit. Two Harleys and big truck and lots of equipment for a solar and wind energy system. He also had a bad problem with anger and losing his temper and breaking stuff. I didn't like that one bit.
> 
> Living here I am able to be comfortable. I love my apartment and the people who live in my building. I am downtown and it is a great little city to live in. I choose not to have a vehicle due to the expense and worry over parking. I do not need a lot so I am able to pay down all the credit debt I had from living there. I am so proud of doing that. And that is what I used my stimulus check for. Seniors here in this area are treated well too. In the future, whatever I need due to my health should be available. I have never been this happy before and that tells me I made the right move. I prayed every night for help getting out of there. My prayers were answered.


I am so glad you are happy and treated well now-this is what everyone deserves.


----------



## katlupe

I have been using this time wisely. Not that I go a lot anyway under normal circumstances. But since I am home more I am getting stuff done that I had a list forever. I have redone my dresser drawers using Maria Kondo's method of folding my clothing. It takes a bit to learn it but it is well worth it. I have everything folded so you can look in the drawer and there it is........not hidden underneath stuff. This my t-shirts and other pull over types. They used to take up two drawers. I will be going through these though and donating whatever I don't like or wear anymore.


----------



## katlupe

I keep saying my life is not that much different in this quarantine, but there are little things I forgot that I miss. I live downtown in a small city, Norwich (NY). Most things are within walking distance. Not the stores I like to shop at though, like Walmart and Aldi's. The main street is right around the corner and the library, court house and county buildings are just across the street from my building. A block away is the police station, post office, fire station and the grocery store (TOPS). It is a pretty quiet city compared to most. 

Norwich is always having events to keep people entertained and occupied. It is something I never did in the past. Now the activities are right across the street. Music concerts in the park. Movies in the park. Movies in the same building I live in put on by the art council for free (with popcorn) during the cold weather. Festivals. Sports tournaments in the streets. Blues Festival every year which is a big event. Wednesdays one of the churches offer free hot dogs and a soda in the park across the street. The farmers' market on Wednesdays in the park. So many things, especially on the week-ends that I can't name them all. None of that is taking place now.

Last year my boyfriend, Sonny bought his own scooter so he and I could ride around together. We have had so much fun. I guess like people who ride bicycles or motorcycles. We went to the car museum together and it was great that we had our own wheels to go through the museum which is huge. He is a motor head anyway so we had a wonderful day. On the way home crossing the busiest intersection his battery died! He had to push it across the street. Then he could still ride it but at v e r y  s  l  o  w  speed!


----------



## katlupe

Today I made myself walk to the park across the street. Then I walked up the street that is along the other side of my building. I accidentally walked up the wrong street so I ended up walking two extra blocks. I did good since I did not have to stop and sit down. Using my walker means if I get tired or hurting I can stop and sit on the walker seat for a spell. Of course though, I could not walk a step without it. I badly need the exercise. I also need to be in the sunshine for a bit every day or whenever we have some. Increasing my water too. I just do not think about it and forget to drink it. 

I live in an old high school and the building is huge. It was built in 1870 and I found a picture online of what it looked like then. Very different from that now for sure. So it is a good way to get exercise walking around it. That was what I planned on doing this morning but that park was calling my name. I am glad I did because the guy was mowing the grass and it smelled so good. I love that smell. Actually I have 4 city parks within walking distance of my apartment, that makes walking very pleasant. I used to walk in the forest almost daily but now I need a walker so that probably wouldn't have been possible any longer. 



That is my building in the back of this photo that I took this morning.


----------



## Aneeda72

Some forests have accessible paths and most of the national parks have accessible paths.  As for the smell of grass, when grass is mowed I can’t breathe as I am allergic.  I avoid places where grass is being mowed.   Different experiences for sure.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am not going to walk because Sonny is coming up and bringing hay for Rabbit. I will probably have him take me to the store as I need some food. Switching from soups to salads for summer. I had my air conditioner going all day yesterday. I cannot tolerate hot weather very well and felt hot when I came back home yesterday. My previous home, as I told before, was off-the grid (the utility grid) and I was lucky to have a little fan but could not use it at night because he (my husband) turned the power off when it started getting dark. The first thing I bought when I moved here was my air conditioner. I appreciate it so much. I would be so hot at the previous house that I would have to soak my feet in cold water to cool off. I hated it. Now I feel like I live in luxury. People complain, but not me. I truly love living downtown near everything. One of the things that has made my life easy is not owning a vehicle. All those expenses with owning one would make me dirt poor. I have a low income but I am very comfortable. I am pretty frugal though and try not to waste money or food or anything else. 

I am the type of person who does not want to go anywhere or even leave my apartment. I get the informed delivery digest in my email every day from the post office. I check that and if I don't have any mail coming I don't even go downstairs to my mailbox. Other residents tend to gather there and talk by the mailboxes or the lobby. Once I am there though, I talk and talk. Usually I end up having to force myself to go out. Once I do, I am glad I did. Like Monday, Memorial Day, Sonny's family is having a cook-out on his deck. At first I told him no that I wasn't going. But then I thought about how he does so much for me and it is really important to him to have his girlfriend with him at his family things. I am going. I will probably have a good time.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today I am not going to walk because Sonny is coming up and bringing hay for Rabbit. I will probably have him take me to the store as I need some food. Switching from soups to salads for summer. I had my air conditioner going all day yesterday. I cannot tolerate hot weather very well and felt hot when I came back home yesterday. My previous home, as I told before, was off-the grid (the utility grid) and I was lucky to have a little fan but could not use it at night because he (my husband) turned the power off when it started getting dark. The first thing I bought when I moved here was my air conditioner. I appreciate it so much. I would be so hot at the previous house that I would have to soak my feet in cold water to cool off. I hated it. Now I feel like I live in luxury. People complain, but not me. I truly love living downtown near everything. One of the things that has made my life easy is not owning a vehicle. All those expenses with owning one would make me dirt poor. I have a low income but I am very comfortable. I am pretty frugal though and try not to waste money or food or anything else.
> 
> I am the type of person who does not want to go anywhere or even leave my apartment. I get the informed delivery digest in my email every day from the post office. I check that and if I don't have any mail coming I don't even go downstairs to my mailbox. Other residents tend to gather there and talk by the mailboxes or the lobby. Once I am there though, I talk and talk. Usually I end up having to force myself to go out. Once I do, I am glad I did. Like Monday, Memorial Day, Sonny's family is having a cook-out on his deck. At first I told him no that I wasn't going. But then I thought about how he does so much for me and it is really important to him to have his girlfriend with him at his family things. I am going. I will probably have a good time.


Wear a mask!!


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Wear a mask!!




I always do. My apartment building has signs all over about wearing a mask and washing our hands in the public areas. Important to do since we have many elderly residents and some others with health conditions. At his house for the cook out I will probably be inside most of the time in the air conditioning and with his critters. Most of his family smoke and I cannot tolerate it. Makes me feel sick. They smoke outside or away from wherever I am. But I can still smell it. I don't know who is coming but think it might be his daughter and her granddaughter who lives with her. Maybe her neighbor who is an elderly man who has no family and no place to go. If her sons come, then that will be more people because they all have wives, children or girlfriends.


----------



## katlupe

Every morning now, I have my first cup of coffee and sometimes the second one too, in my rocking chair by the window. I have been opening the window a bit because I welcome the cold morning air. I live in the city, but we still have trees and parks near me so I can hear the birds. Rabbit enjoys it too. He sits right next to me and wants me to give him (what I call....) nose rubs. Then I brush him real good starting with the love glove. He stays right there so I know he likes it. Early morning is his favorite time. I sit there and have my coffee and make my list for the day. Sometimes I read and he loves it if I read out loud. I think he got hooked on that when we lived at my house because I read out loud to my husband and my son, when he was there (off and on through the years). Our power had to be shut down at dark and what little power we had went to the refrigerator. Sitting in the dark was no fun for me. I would get books on my Kindle and read out loud. I read the whole Bible that way some years back. 

 

My apartment is not big enough to include a couch or a recliner. If I got a recliner (which I would really love to have) I would have to get rid of the rocking chair or the cedar chest (where I store all my afghans and blankets) or the curio cabinet (which has my cat collection and other items I have collected over the years). The rocking chair is nothing special but it was my parents and my father had put it away and told my brother that when he died it was for me. So I love it for that reason.


----------



## katlupe

Before this quarantine took place, I was in the middle of getting help for a number of issues from the Office for the Aging. Someone was supposed to come interview me for getting a household aide to assist me with the cleaning jobs I can't do or to run errands for me. As they are starting to open things up here, I am hopeful about that happening now.

One other thing I was in the middle of was of getting what is called a scholarship or grant to join my local YMCA. If I can do that I want to try swimming for exercise. I had bought one of those recumbent bicycles because I used to use one years ago and I loved it. But when I got it, I found out due to my knees I could not use one nor a regular bicycle either. I am attempting to do the walking with my walker but after one day I cannot walk for a few days. I think swimming is the one exercise that does not put any pressure on the knees. I read that on a few websites. 

Lately I have been quite depressed and that is very unusual for me as I don't let things get me down. I know I need to get some exercise and try to improve myself physically. Yesterday I found two new YouTube channels to follow and they have encouraged me to get to work on this stuff. But I have to wait till our county offices are back to a normal schedule. Both of these channels are done by women who are about my age and about all kinds of things that interest me. One is single and one is married. I was tired of all the channels about make up, fashion, health issues being done by 20 or 30 year olds. It is way different when you are 67.

I am considering asking for help with my son. He gets much more money than I get every month and yet, he is always needing more food from me. It is difficult when someone does not comprehend simple easy things such as the value of money, what day of the week it is or what to do when something breaks or rather, when he breaks it (usually dropping stuff). Nobody ever understands the way I feel about him. I cannot and will not let him be hungry, even if it is his fault. Even if I end up giving him my last package of hamburger. I know about tough love but he does not understand that. He has never been in trouble with the police but I worry if he is so hungry he would just steal something out of a store. He has never ever done that but it always crosses my mind. I am all he has in this world. If something happens to me, he'd have no one to even talk to. No friends either. 

I am not asking for help or complaining, I guess I am just putting down in words the way I feel or think about things. Maybe it is complaining. Tomorrow I have to go to Sonny's house for a cook out. Not looking forward to it. I do not like these type of things. After this holiday, I am going to make excuses from now on. So it has probably put me in a bad mood too. I don't know why I am like that.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am not wild about gatherings myself.  I always feel awkward around people I don’t know, plus since I don’t drink fitting in is hard.  I understand how you feel.  Your depression might be just feeling the need to be there for the boyfriend when you know you really don’t like gatherings.

As for your son, we are in the same boat.  I feel I have to buy for food for my son and his three roommates who always run lean at the end of the month.  Food stamps only go so far.  I can’t just buy for my son and not buy for his roommates which are hungry as well.

But I would not specifically mention to anyone “official” that you buy him food, as you might be breaking rules/laws which could impact his grants.  Instead, I think, you should ask for generalized help for him in managing his funds and shopping.  Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am sorry about your doctor.  When my doctor was forced to retire, I was heart broken.  I understand your pain.


----------



## katlupe

I went to the store this morning and it was quite busy. Everyone wearing their masks and standing back on the spots that are marked off on the floor. The only trouble I had was that I wore a new mask a friend made for me and it kept slipping down. The other one, my blue one, is the one I like best and from now on that is the one I will wear. Today my glasses were fogged up no matter what I did. When I was paying, I had so much difficulty with the plastic bag thing over the card machine. I could not see anything on it and barely got my pin number in. 

You know what bothers me more than this coronavirus is being around cigarette smoke. I was around it on Memorial Day at my boyfriend's house (not him). His daughter smokes and her sons smoke too. We were outside on a deck, but it really bothered me. I tried to be a good sport about it but they all know I cannot tolerate it. They don't care. I was sick from it when I came home and had to shower immediately and put my clothing in a garbage bag. Still haven't washed it yet. It is definitely the last time I go to any of their family meals or anything. To top it off, Sonny has lungs at 50% capacity but he won't mention it to them either. If I do, I am the bad guy. Well........I'm not married to him and I don't live with him. This could be the deal breaker with him and me if I confronted him about it. But for now, I will just avoid going places. Nice thing about my age is I can always say I don't feel good and can stay home.

This makes me think of one good thing to come from this wearing of masks is that most of the people cannot smoke with the mask on. And stores having entrance and exit doors so that nobody is smoking right next to the door so you don't have to walk through it. 

Not wearing the mask on my street is not really a big deal as this is a small city, not a lot of people on the street. If there are, I go right past them on Jazzy (my mobility chair) at a pretty fast clip.


----------



## deesierra

katlupe said:


> In May of 2018 I moved from my off-the-grid (off the utility grid) homestead and left behind my beloved horses, one cat (she would have hated living in an apartment) and my marriage. It was not a spur of the moment thing. As I was getting older and was doing less and being dependent on my husband for many things, I had become quite depressed. I kept telling him. One big problem was that even though it should have been very cheap living there, he kept using credit cards (including mine) and had a motorcycle and truck (that I was not comfortable driving so did not) payments. Sometimes we did not have food. In the beginning there, I had 16 raised garden beds and dried and canned lots of food. But as I got where I could barely walk, less and less.
> 
> Once I started getting my Social Security, I was eager to leave and told him I would. Until then I had no money. When I sold stuff on eBay we had to use it for food, hay or gas. He did not think I really would. The day actually came that I was able to leave. Mainly due to applying for senior housing that is subsidized based on your income. It was a lifesaver for me. I had not been to a doctor in years (and I was almost 66) or a dentist. I was for most of my life a stay at home mother because my first husband had his own business and my son is disabled. So I took care of him. I know people put down others who use services that are available to people with low incomes, but sometimes it is not something you do on purpose. This was my only chance and I was getting older. I do not regret it one bit and my life has turned around.


We do what we must to survive, or to remove ourselves from a hopeless situation. I wish you a good life.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I went to the store this morning and it was quite busy. Everyone wearing their masks and standing back on the spots that are marked off on the floor. The only trouble I had was that I wore a new mask a friend made for me and it kept slipping down. The other one, my blue one, is the one I like best and from now on that is the one I will wear. Today my glasses were fogged up no matter what I did. When I was paying, I had so much difficulty with the plastic bag thing over the card machine. I could not see anything on it and barely got my pin number in.
> 
> You know what bothers me more than this coronavirus is being around cigarette smoke. I was around it on Memorial Day at my boyfriend's house (not him). His daughter smokes and her sons smoke too. We were outside on a deck, but it really bothered me. I tried to be a good sport about it but they all know I cannot tolerate it. They don't care. I was sick from it when I came home and had to shower immediately and put my clothing in a garbage bag. Still haven't washed it yet. It is definitely the last time I go to any of their family meals or anything. To top it off, Sonny has lungs at 50% capacity but he won't mention it to them either. If I do, I am the bad guy. Well........I'm not married to him and I don't live with him. This could be the deal breaker with him and me if I confronted him about it. But for now, I will just avoid going places. Nice thing about my age is I can always say I don't feel good and can stay home.
> 
> This makes me think of one good thing to come from this wearing of masks is that most of the people cannot smoke with the mask on. And stores having entrance and exit doors so that nobody is smoking right next to the door so you don't have to walk through it.
> 
> Not wearing the mask on my street is not really a big deal as this is a small city, not a lot of people on the street. If there are, I go right past them on Jazzy (my mobility chair) at a pretty fast clip.


They can’t pick their nose in public or spit either, gross people, I hope the mask thing continues.


----------



## katlupe

I am feeling better and today my knees are not so painful. I started eating the _*right foods for me,*_ which is a low carb food plan or Keto actually. I have tried not to eat that way due to eating with others. I have done it before and this is what I really like and want to eat. So if someone eats with me, they will just have to adjust. I have been eating like this for a week now and will be sticking to it. I have a terrible weakness for ice cream so by not buying it, I am not tempted. I have other foods I can eat. It is so strange how so many people will be quick to tell you eating this way is bad for you without any knowledge of what the foods are or your health concerns. Most times they are taking a huge amount of prescriptions and I am not taking one. I am noticing I have a lot more energy. I was laying down and watching videos several times a day when my knees were painful. I have not done that in at least two or three days now. And did not need to take any Tylenol either. So maybe it is in my head that it works (like I have been told) but it is working for me.

It has been difficult to keep my blog going because after I moved here, I did not know what to write about. I had written about homesteading and solar since 2005 and that is what I knew. I have been transitioning it to another subject but still including recipes. I took all my ads off of it because I am living in a senior housing and my rent is based on income. Income from affiliate ads is not consistent and it would be a lot of  paperwork for a few dollars. I am working on it now though.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I am feeling better and today my knees are not so painful. I started eating the _*right foods for me,*_ which is a low carb food plan or Keto actually. I have tried not to eat that way due to eating with others. I have done it before and this is what I really like and want to eat. So if someone eats with me, they will just have to adjust. I have been eating like this for a week now and will be sticking to it. I have a terrible weakness for ice cream so by not buying it, I am not tempted. I have other foods I can eat. It is so strange how so many people will be quick to tell you eating this way is bad for you without any knowledge of what the foods are or your health concerns. Most times they are taking a huge amount of prescriptions and I am not taking one. I am noticing I have a lot more energy. I was laying down and watching videos several times a day when my knees were painful. I have not done that in at least two or three days now. And did not need to take any Tylenol either. So maybe it is in my head that it works (like I have been told) but it is working for me.
> 
> It has been difficult to keep my blog going because after I moved here, I did not know what to write about. I had written about homesteading and solar since 2005 and that is what I knew. I have been transitioning it to another subject but still including recipes. I took all my ads off of it because I am living in a senior housing and my rent is based on income. Income from affiliate ads is not consistent and it would be a lot of  paperwork for a few dollars. I am working on it now though.


I always feel best when I eat a low carb diet but it can be a real struggle at times.

If the urge for ice cream becomes too great try making a batch of cheesecake fat bombs or frozen whipped cream desserts.

This is one simple example but a quick google search will bring up endless options.

https://www.eatwell101.com/cheesecake-keto-fat-bombs-recipe



Good luck!


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> I always feel best when I eat a low carb diet but it can be a real struggle at times.
> 
> If the urge for ice cream becomes too great try making a batch of cheesecake fat bombs or frozen whipped cream desserts.
> 
> This is one simple example but a quick google search will bring up endless options.
> 
> https://www.eatwell101.com/cheesecake-keto-fat-bombs-recipe
> 
> View attachment 108867
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, Aunt Bea! I have made those before. I have gotten to the point where I am not  hungry between meals. For right now I am not going to eat sweets at all. I find if I don't eat any I don't start wanting more. My body (or brain) is funny like that.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I was so happy to be going to get my hair cut finally. Hadn't had it cut since Valentine's Day. I try not to go out on hot days, well it was 82 degrees yesterday. So of course when Sophie, my hairdresser took my temperature it was 100.4!!! I knew I was not sick and hadn't been sick like that. I have not felt good but that is just my knee pain. So she had me sit in the car while Sonny had his appointment first. I had the air conditioning on and just sat there in front of the blowers listening to the radio. After she was done with his appointment, they came and got me and my temperature was 96.1 or something like that. So I finally got my hair cut and it feels so much better. They can't use blow dryers for now but I always wash my hair at home first anyway. She uses a blow dryer to style it only. I kept thinking while I was waiting, "I can't have the COVID-19! I have felt pretty good lately." 

Today a woman from an agency that works with Office for the Aging and Social Services is coming to interview me about what I need help for in my apartment. I am going to have an aide that will come and help me with cleaning and running errands or whatever I need. I really just need the help with certain cleaning jobs in my apartment that I can no longer do. I am hoping that eventually I will be able to do them again as I improve my ability. She called me while I was sitting in the car to make the appointment. She is bringing another person with her and asked if that was okay with me. I said yes. She said we will all have to wear masks during the interview and asked if that was okay with me and if I had one and I told her yes. So that is good.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Yesterday I was so happy to be going to get my hair cut finally. Hadn't had it cut since Valentine's Day. I try not to go out on hot days, well it was 82 degrees yesterday. So of course when Sophie, my hairdresser took my temperature it was 100.4!!! I knew I was not sick and hadn't been sick like that. I have not felt good but that is just my knee pain. So she had me sit in the car while Sonny had his appointment first. I had the air conditioning on and just sat there in front of the blowers listening to the radio. After she was done with his appointment, they came and got me and my temperature was 96.1 or something like that. So I finally got my hair cut and it feels so much better. They can't use blow dryers for now but I always wash my hair at home first anyway. She uses a blow dryer to style it only. I kept thinking while I was waiting, "I can't have the COVID-19! I have felt pretty good lately."
> 
> Today a woman from an agency that works with Office for the Aging and Social Services is coming to interview me about what I need help for in my apartment. I am going to have an aide that will come and help me with cleaning and running errands or whatever I need. I really just need the help with certain cleaning jobs in my apartment that I can no longer do. I am hoping that eventually I will be able to do them again as I improve my ability. She called me while I was sitting in the car to make the appointment. She is bringing another person with her and asked if that was okay with me. I said yes. She said we will all have to wear masks during the interview and asked if that was okay with me and if I had one and I told her yes. So that is good.


That’s great.  My mother has two aides who work different days and the state pays for the them.  I still have my difficult husband who has to do things for me, .


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> That’s great.  My mother has two aides who work different days and the state pays for the them.  I still have my difficult husband who has to do things for me, .


I will be having one for 3 hours a week. So far I only need one for basic housecleaning, things I cannot do. Now I have to go find one to hire!


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I will be having one for 3 hours a week. So far I only need one for basic housecleaning, things I cannot do. Now I have to go find one to hire!


I would call and ask for referrals from the senior housing people.  A lot of the aides work several places due to the lack of hours for anyone person.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I would call and ask for referrals from the senior housing people.  A lot of the aides work several places due to the lack of hours for anyone person.


They gave me a list of aides to use. It tells what they do and the hours and areas they will work. I am also going to ask some of neighbors who they use. I do not want a person who smokes. They can't smoke in our building and grounds but I can't tolerate even smoke on a person. I think all of us here are using Office for the Aging. They gave me a lot of ideas today for other things too. Looking forward to checking stuff out as soon as the quarantine is over.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> They gave me a list of aides to use. It tells what they do and the hours and areas they will work. I am also going to ask some of neighbors who they use. I do not want a person who smokes. They can't smoke in our building and grounds but I can't tolerate even smoke on a person. I think all of us here are using Office for the Aging. They gave me a lot of ideas today for other things too. Looking forward to checking stuff out as soon as the quarantine is over.


Glad you were able to get a list.  Make sure you like the person, lol, you want someone you can talk with as well.  Probably a lot of them don’t smoke as not smoking is common around seniors.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Glad you were able to get a list.  Make sure you like the person, lol, you want someone you can talk with as well.  Probably a lot of them don’t smoke as not smoking is common around seniors.


I have seen a number of other people's aide out beyond the parking lot grabbing a quick smoke when taking out their garbage. That is what made me think of not hiring a smoker. I am very sensitive to smells and smoke is a biggie for me.


----------



## katlupe

I am happy to be an introvert in this world today. I do not like anything I am seeing anymore. The internet has turned out to be way to spread hate among people. I will not be part of it anymore. My mother was right when she said you should not discuss religion, politics or your finances. As of today, I am going to do my best to follow that advice. Working on my own life and not supporting any of the social media and news media hype.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I have seen a number of other people's aide out beyond the parking lot grabbing a quick smoke when taking out their garbage. That is what made me think of not hiring a smoker. I am very sensitive to smells and smoke is a biggie for me.


Yup, besides you don’t pay people to smoke.  If there is only a 3 hour day, the aide won’t even get a break so no need to turn a 10 minute trash run into a half hour smoke break.


----------



## katlupe

She will only be here an hour three days a week. Not worried about it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> She will only be here an hour three days a week. Not worried about it. Looking forward to it.


Oh, I see


----------



## katlupe

I realized when I responded to the post about show me your front door that I could not find the door to my apartment. So today I took some new pictures of it. My apartment is right across from the elevator (so if I am being nosy, I can see who is out there talking by looking through my peep hole on the door! lol). It was very convenient when I moved in though.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> My mother was right when she said you should not discuss religion, politics or your finances.


She was very wise and so are you, Katlupe.


----------



## RadishRose

Bunny Rabbit attack, LOL


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> She was very wise and so are you, Katlupe.


Thank you, but I think me being somewhat wise didn't happen till I was over 60.


----------



## katlupe

The light at the end of the tunnel is finally within my sight! I was really down because my doctor had left and that means they will give me a new one. But she hadn't found anything really wrong with me except for the osteoarthritis. So I started watching YouTube videos by doctors and took notes. Almost all, the first thing they said was to lose weight. And find a form of exercise you can do and would enjoy. So that is why I am waiting for the YMCA to open back up. For the exercise. My biggest problem with eating low carbs or keto is eating with others. Now that I have not been eating at the activities we have downstairs or going to restaurants with Sonny, I can follow it easily. Believe me I can feel the difference. This week is my 3rd week on it and I have stuck to it. I just keep trying on my favorite black pants to gauge my loss and it is coming along......slowly, but surely. I also feel more energy. 

I just finished a book by Dr. Wayne Dyer and found it to be so helpful. I had read all of Dr. Vincent Peale's books long ago and guess I had forgotten about it. But the book by Dr. Wayne Dyer brought that all back to me. Now these book are steering people toward businesses and jobs and I am past that. I am focusing on my age now and what I can do to improve my life. I am not about to say that it is too late and my life is what it is. This book is how to find happiness or something like that. Though for the most part I am happy. I will be happier if I can improve my mobility issues. I am not looking to run a marathon but going downstairs to do my laundry with my walker instead of "Jazzy" would be nice. Being able to walk around the block with the walker for exercise would be fun. Going into a restaurant or someone's home without a walker would be nice too.

Well, that is my thought for the day.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny and I went to Waterloo, NY, to meet his cousin who he hadn't seen in over 40 years. His cousin and his family met us at a diner along their journey back to their home in OH from VT where they had been visiting family. His wife has cancer and was given about 3 months to live. She is a beautiful person and I loved meeting her. She had become great friends with Sonny on FB, though it is actually her husband who is related to Sonny. Her parents, their daughter and three grandchildren were traveling with them. We had a good time with them.

After we left them, we went to the Turning Stone Casino because Sonny wanted to show it to me. He used to watch them building it years ago when he passed by on the highway when drove truck. It was beautiful from the outside but when we went to go inside, wham! The smoke hit me like a ton of bricks. I was in the process of showing my ID and all that and he had already gone through it, but I just could not go in. I had to get out. I could not breathe and my eyes were tearing like crazy. A security guard told Sonny there was a different entrance and rooms for nonsmokers, but by then I just wanted to leave. I could still smell it. Even outside people were smoking and butts were everywhere. I guess it makes sense since they are known for selling cigarettes on the reservation. By the way, I am not judging people for smoking, it is just a fact of life for me, that I cannot be around it at all. Even the smell of it on someone gets to me (including from my son).
So I told Sonny, we can go there another time. But I really would rather go to a park or something that is outside than a casino.


----------



## katlupe

I am doing my best to stay off FB today. It is not just the politics or the COVID-19 stuff, but there are some people that whatever you post on your timeline, group or a business page, someone always has to post a comment that is sarcastic, political or know-it-all  and has nothing at all to do with what the post was about. Just got to get their two cents in. On my own timeline though, they do that and they are history. I just deleted one who had made those type of comments a few times now. Whatever I post, she has to make that comment that irritates me. Yesterday, I posted a photo I took of the new toll gate being built over the highway and I said that I was glad I was not a man because I would not want to do a job like that. So she comes back with women do those jobs too. So what? I still would not want to do a job like that. The other one that I can think of is that I posted about the restaurant near me that was doing take out during the quarantine. I said that was nice and all but I could never afford their prices which was about $20. per meal. She had to point out how it helps to buy from local businesses. I am sure it does. But I still can't afford it. Sometimes you put a photo up and you are not looking for whole debate on the topic. I usually delete their comment and tell them put the debate on their timeline. It seems people just want to argue these days, whatever the subject. I did my morning hellos to everyone and now have been on Ancestry the rest of the day. At least my ancestors don't argue with me.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> I am doing my best to stay off FB today. It is not just the politics or the COVID-19 stuff, but there are some people that whatever you post on your timeline, group or a business page, someone always has to post a comment that is sarcastic, political or know-it-all  and has nothing at all to do with what the post was about. Just got to get their two cents in. On my own timeline though, they do that and they are history. I just deleted one who had made those type of comments a few times now. Whatever I post, she has to make that comment that irritates me. Yesterday, I posted a photo I took of the new toll gate being built over the highway and I said that I was glad I was not a man because I would not want to do a job like that. So she comes back with women do those jobs too. So what? I still would not want to do a job like that. The other one that I can think of is that I posted about the restaurant near me that was doing take out during the quarantine. I said that was nice and all but I could never afford their prices which was about $20. per meal. She had to point out how it helps to buy from local businesses. I am sure it does. But I still can't afford it. Sometimes you put a photo up and you are not looking for whole debate on the topic. I usually delete their comment and tell them put the debate on their timeline. It seems people just want to argue these days, whatever the subject. I did my morning hellos to everyone and now have been on Ancestry the rest of the day. At least my ancestors don't argue with me.


I totally understand. My father would come back at me with something every time I posted something he didn't like on my own page. You say anything anywhere and get your posts jumped on by whoever disagrees or gets offended. It's a PITA. To me it would be rude to block my father so I began to just send him funny pics in email for a couple days.

My folks just want something once a day to make sure I'm ok. I haven't been wanting to talk on the phone because I've been too stressed out. After a couple of days of seeing that would work I deactivated my FB acct. I'd finally had enough. We email a little back and forth and I don't discuss anything that's going to set him off. If he tries to start a discussion I just don't respond to it. It's working better that way.

I got a new page under a completely different user name and I have zero FB friends and nobody can comment on crap. I do my thing and go on. I had one of my mom's friends who would get mad and start fights with my other FB friends. LOL! I ended up deleting her.

Have a good day Kat!


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I totally understand. My father would come back at me with something every time I posted something he didn't like on my own page. You say anything anywhere and get your posts jumped on by whoever disagrees or gets offended. It's a PITA. To me it would be rude to block my father so I began to just send him funny pics in email for a couple days.
> 
> My folks just want something once a day to make sure I'm ok. I haven't been wanting to talk on the phone because I've been too stressed out. After a couple of days of seeing that would work I deactivated my FB acct. I'd finally had enough. We email a little back and forth and I don't discuss anything that's going to set him off. If he tries to start a discussion I just don't respond to it. It's working better that way.
> 
> I got a new page under a completely different user name and I have zero FB friends and nobody can comment on crap. I do my thing and go on. I had one of my mom's friends who would get mad and start fights with my other FB friends. LOL! I ended up deleting her.
> 
> Have a good day Kat!


That sounds like a great idea making an account with no friends! I thought of making one with just my cousins and just family stuff. To be honest, I was never political at all till FB. For one thing, I think people didn't know all this stuff going on whether true or not. Years ago now, I watched one local news show and not even the national news. I read our local paper to see the obituaries and local arrests and that was it. I was busy and the only thing I did was to vote in the elections. But I wasn't into all that stuff. Now everyone is an expert on everything. I admit I got caught up into but I am getting out of it. That is how I ended up here on this forum. I try to avoid the news boards that have a political twist. I figure everyone can make their own choices of what they want to believe, be it for the COVID-19 or the "peaceful protests". Nothing you can say will change someone else's mind anyway. They have to learn on their own. I know that is true because I had to learn on my own when I made the wrong choices in my lifetime.


----------



## katlupe

Saturday was Sonny's birthday and he picked me up and we went to his house. He helped me color my hair, since it has gotten so hard for me to stand in one place for long or to hold my arms up to get the top (and that's the most important place to get it). I don't have a lot of gray, but I can see it. I think it looks better being once I color it. I have done it since I was 13.

I am working on this trunk of clutter so I can use the trunk to store things I use. It is right here in my sitting area and it is stupid to have it full of stuff. I have been going through my photos and am going to take the ones that my soon to be ex-husband will want to him. Then mail the ones to my cousins that I know they will all want. I have a bunch of cookbooks I am going to take pictures of and sell on FB Marketplace.I was selling a bunch of things on there till this quarantine happened. 

When I get done with that.........then my storage area downstairs! It is a disaster.


----------



## peppermint

Why don't you right a story....And I'm not kidding...


----------



## katlupe

peppermint said:


> Why don't you right a story....And I'm not kidding...


I used to write a blog that was called The Enduring Word which was an ongoing story about a couple living in my area in the 1830's. A lot of people followed it but my life got too busy with chores and things. It is gone now. But I have thought about doing it again. I was writing it like a young woman's journal. I have story I started right now about my rabbit and his own story in his words. Just for fun.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday and today I have been organizing my cupboards. Mainly setting up my keto pantry by putting stuff in jars. I wanted to buy glass storage jars because they make really cute ones now. I looked through reviews on Amazon and see that people say the rubbers on the lid does not hold tight so moisture gets in. For the price, they are very expensive for me. Then I realize I already have them. Canning jars of course! Now why didn't I think of that before? I have probably a few hundred of them.........if I get Sonny to drive me to my house (where my husband is still living) where they are stored in the root cellar. So thinking of doing that soon. I have enough for doing this project today though. Almost done.

Over the last couple of days, two new tenants have moved in upstairs. So now all the apartments here are rented. One of those new tenants is directly above me and so far, pretty quiet. I miss my friend who used to live in that apartment. She passed away last December. She was in her 90's but was out an about a lot. Her apartment was really nice and roomy. She said she was sorry she had moved to a one bedroom from a studio. As she got older it was much more work. She had lived here for over 20 years. Glad someone is back in her apartment again.

I went to the park across the street yesterday and it was surprising to me to see it so dirty. Littered and the garbage cans were over flowing. There was a bunch of abandoned grocery carts from the grocery store left there too. I have never seen it like that before. I am sure it will be cleaned up pretty quick this week. I still had some fun talking to about 5 crows who were discussing an apple they were arguing over. They look funny close up.


----------



## MarciKS

They remind me of old men walking around & bickering. LOL


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> They remind me of old men walking around & bickering. LOL


That is exactly what they were doing! Not even paying attention to me.


----------



## katlupe

I am feeling so much better since I went back to following my Keto food plan. I never need a nap now, though if I am on my feet for very long  (like standing in lines at stores or washing dishes, etc. in one place) I have to put my feet up so I lay down and watch a couple YouTube videos. I would like a recliner that the foot rest raises up high, but I have a wood rocking chair (that my father left for me) and I don't have much more room to put anything else in here. I hate a crowded room and this is as crowded as I can take right now.

Today I am doing laundry again. Seems like I am always doing that. Only one load so not too bad and I hang it in the shower to dry. I am making whipped cream to store in the freezer. Then trying the Cloud Bread recipe. The last few days I have been filing papers or throwing papers out. Making headway on that project. Can't wait to see no more papers sitting on top of my file cabinet. All these little jobs sound so trivial but when you have lived the way I did before moving here, they are a big deal. 

I was doing laundry by hand, in warmer weather outside in big tubs. After carrying the water from the pump where I had to pump it by hand into pails. Then I'd dump it in the laundry tubs. I got where I could not carry the water and my husband would do it. He started doing his own clothing. He'd scrub it real good and his came out cleaner than a washing machine. Did I mention the washing machine? Oh yeah, we had a brand new one! When we bought it, I had the idea to buy a regular cheap one that I could fill with water by hand and run it when the generator was on. At the store though, my husband wanted a fancy expensive one that was computer driven. Never could use it! Even though our system would have run it without the generator going. If you poured the water in it, it would dump the water right out (into the bathtub where the hose was set up). That is because it had to have water pressure to work properly. Could not do it any other way. New technology at the time. I paid it off monthly and never used it. I doubt he has used it since I left since I bet he still does not have running water in the house. Did I mention I love my laundry room downstairs???? A year before I left there he had started doing all the laundry and hanging it too because I could not walk out to the clotheslines or raise my arms up to hang the stuff. I'd be out there swearing like a trooper and I guess it made him feel I needed some help. 

Didn't mean to complain here. Just my thoughts on how much happier I am here with modern conveniences and living downtown.


----------



## katlupe

Today has been a good day. I bought a used air purifier from my neighbor downstairs for 20 bucks. I ordered two filters for it and they should be here on Friday. I have a small studio apartment but still feel I needed two. Lately in the evenings, I am getting the smell of wood smoke in here and I can barely stand it. I never had problems with it before, even cooked on a wood cook stove before moving here. Been making my eyes burn and water and gets me stuffed up. My windows are not open but figure it seeps in through the are around the air conditioner. I have tried to make the area more airtight but it is coming in some way. 

My new PCA (Personal Care Aide) was here this morning to fill out some paper work so I can mail it. She will be coming here on Wednesday and Friday afternoons. I am happy about that because I really need the help. Things are working out.


----------



## RadishRose

Katlupe maybe you'd consider having the landlord look into that wood smoke smell you're getting? Just a thought.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Katlupe maybe you'd consider having the landlord look into that wood smoke smell you're getting? Just a thought.


It is coming from the houses around here that have outdoor fire pits. Believe me, I have rushed out into the hall in the middle of the night to see if my building was burning. We have a pretty modern fire alarm system through out the building including sprinklers. We have had false alarms and they are scary. By morning the smell of smoke is gone.


----------



## katlupe

I wonder what makes people think if you mention something that you want their advice about why you should not do it or how you should have done? That is the type of comments I hate that I get on FB. Even from friends. Or so called friends. I mentioned yesterday on my timeline that I was going to have a PCA (Personal Care Aide) starting next week to help me with my house cleaning chores. I am looking forward to this and badly need the help. Am I happy to be physically limited so I can't do all my own cleaning? Not really. I am a picky person and always in the past have regretted asking someone to help me do something. Even washing dishes! I hate the job but I also hate someone else washing my dishes because I have to inspect every thing before putting it away. Easier to do it myself and I know it is clean. Most of my family and friends were glad I was getting help because they know I have trouble with standing, walking and reaching. This one friend though, who is older than me, in her seventies, sends me a private message to say she would never want someone doing her cleaning and messing with her things. Why not just say it to herself and not send that message? One other person commented on my post about watching out for the aide because they don't do a good job or talk too much. Good thing I am such a positive person because their rude remarks will not affect me. 

I will still be doing much of my own house work here. I really just need someone who can change my bedding (I don't even have the bottom sheet attached to the bed, just on top of the mattress on half of the bed where I sleep), and do the cleaning that I cannot do. Jeez, it's not like I am going to be laying around eating chocolate and watching soap operas all day while she is cleaning.


----------



## katlupe

Today is Sunday and my boyfriend, Sonny is picking me up to take me to his house. He is about 45 minutes away. He is making our dinner, which is going to be hamburgers, salad and maybe strawberries. I don't have to do the cooking and I might make the salad but I think I remember him saying he made it last night so it would be ready. I have a good time spending a day in the country. It is a change from living here for me. I definitely don't miss how hot it was at my house, where I lived before moving here. It was a very pretty place to live, but in July and August, the heat really got to me. With no air conditioning or fans, for many years, I dreaded summer. I used to worry about the forest catching fire and having 3 horses to rescue from that would be difficult. 

I found out that the pool at the YMCA is not going to be opening any time soon. So I needed to find a different way to get some exercise. I would do the walking, if I could. Using my rolling walker. But I cannot do it right now outside due to the heat. Maybe in the fall. I have a couple of the Chair Dancing videos, so I am going to take a look at them tonight to see if they are something I can actually do now. And maybe I will check out Suzanne Somers' Thigh Buster. I bought that awhile back and it is pretty light and easy to use. I need to do something and right here at home. I will at least try and put some effort into it.


----------



## katlupe

Today I _finall_y got through that pile of papers I had on my file cabinet. Took all of five minutes. I have a pile of books I am trying to sell on FB but I want to get rid of them so bad, I am thinking of throwing them away instead. Same with a box of food I have that nobody seems to want. I have never been one to waste stuff but right now in our building our free table in the community room has been closed till this quarantine is over. I am beginning to think it never will be. 

I have two bookcases that my father gave to me. He built them for his own books and it was just a quick thing he threw together with scraps of lumber he had around. I had them at my house and I brought them here because I needed storage but mostly because my father made them. They are both brown and look yucky. So I am going to paint them with chalk paint and see if I can improve the way they look. I will be painting them the color, lilac. No sanding or priming needed. If I do good on those, I might also do my vanity. It needs it too. My apartment is decorated in the "Boho Chic" style and I need to spruce things up a bit.


----------



## MarciKS

I hate when I have to throw books away. Sometimes there's no place to go with them. I was on FB & tried to sell them & nobody wanted them.


----------



## Pinky

MarciKS said:


> I hate when I have to throw books away. Sometimes there's no place to go with them. I was on FB & tried to sell them & nobody wanted them.


We donate our books to the library. They either put them on their shelves for lending, or put them in their book sale. Other times, we've given them to Goodwill.


----------



## MarciKS

Our library is still closed.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> Our library is still closed.


Mine too.


----------



## katlupe

Talking about my wood cook stove made me remember something. I looked in my file cabinet and found my copy of the November/December 2009 issue of Hobby Farm Home magazine. I had received a message one day to me at my blog, Homesteading on the Internet (not there anymore) wanting to interview me for their magazine over the phone. I said yes. And this is the article that was published in their magazine a few months later. 

It was also instrumental in getting my husband to buy me a good brand new digital camera! The reporter called back and wanted some digital shots of me using my cook stove. Well, I did not have a camera like that. I had a good camera but it was not digital and her editor was kind of nasty replying to me because I said I didn't have the money to buy one (I didn't). So they had to use some other photos to go with the article. My husband saw my missed opportunity so a couple weeks later he told me to pick the one out I wanted and he'd buy it (well......charge it is what he meant!). I still have it and I love it!


----------



## Pinky

katlupe said:


> Talking about my wood cook stove made me remember something. I looked in my file cabinet and found my copy of the November/December 2009 issue of Hobby Farm Home magazine. I had received a message one day to me at my blog, Homesteading on the Internet (not there anymore) wanting to interview me for their magazine over the phone. I said yes. And this is the article that was published in their magazine a few months later.
> 
> It was also instrumental in getting my husband to buy me a good brand new digital camera! The reporter called back and wanted some digital shots of me using my cook stove. Well, I did not have a camera like that. I had a good camera but it was not digital and her editor was kind of nasty replying to me because I said I didn't have the money to buy one (I didn't). So they had to use some other photos to go with the article. My husband saw my missed opportunity so a couple weeks later he told me to pick the one out I wanted and he'd buy it (well......charge it is what he meant!). I still have it and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 113649
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113654


What an interesting experience! I don't see why they couldn't have loaned you a camera .. but, it's nice that you bought one that you still enjoy using.

When I lived in Niagara Falls, an older couple across the street had a very old stove that they had kept for decades, and someone I knew in Australia also had one that was set into a blue and white tiled area. It was in immaculate condition.


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> What an interesting experience! I don't see why they couldn't have loaned you a camera .. but, it's nice that you bought one that you still enjoy using.
> 
> When I lived in Niagara Falls, an older couple across the street had a very old stove that they had kept for decades, and someone I knew in Australia also had one that was set into a blue and white tiled area. It was in immaculate condition.


Mine was dusty and dirty because I used it almost daily. It was already old when I got it and had a few things wrong with it. I babied it for years. I was so sad when it could not be repaired anymore. Was another sign to me that it was time to move on.


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> Talking about my wood cook stove made me remember something. I looked in my file cabinet and found my copy of the November/December 2009 issue of Hobby Farm Home magazine. I had received a message one day to me at my blog, Homesteading on the Internet (not there anymore) wanting to interview me for their magazine over the phone. I said yes. And this is the article that was published in their magazine a few months later.
> 
> It was also instrumental in getting my husband to buy me a good brand new digital camera! The reporter called back and wanted some digital shots of me using my cook stove. Well, I did not have a camera like that. I had a good camera but it was not digital and her editor was kind of nasty replying to me because I said I didn't have the money to buy one (I didn't). So they had to use some other photos to go with the article. My husband saw my missed opportunity so a couple weeks later he told me to pick the one out I wanted and he'd buy it (well......charge it is what he meant!). I still have it and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 113649
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113654


Wow. What a memory. That’s really impressive. You must be a great cook. It’s a total skill cooking and baking on those wood stoves but the end products of doing so are well worth it. When I was younger I was a personal cook for two opera singers. They lived in a beautiful restored old house that danced with character.

One such feature was an amazing wood stove/oven. It was beautiful . Soups and stews on the stove and homemade bread in the oven. The house itself had such a warm feeling about it. Anyway I loved that wood oven/stove. It warmed the house through the winter and the smell of things cooking could be intoxicating. Fresh pies. Yumm.
PS. I like that boho chic style.


----------



## MarciKS

Hope you're doing ok gal.


----------



## katlupe

The last few days I have been changing my apartment around. I want to get a recliner that will recline back enough so my feet can be up high. I have seen some that are small, which would be good for my apartment, but I need to have my feet up higher. I hate piling pillows up. Even though my apartment is a one room studio (with separate kitchen and bathroom) I have created three distinct areas. My bedroom is open but very private. Someone can be at my desk/table (my desk is a dining table) and not even see into the bedroom area. The area where I would put the recliner has a cedar chest (with family pictures on it), a curio cabinet and a rocking chair. I want to keep the rocking chair because it was something my father had put away for me. I want to keep things easy to clean and easy to move around with the walker or mobility chair. So today, I really worked on this. Rabbit loved it once I started moving stuff around. I had to pick up my two large rugs so I could clean under them and then I put them in a different area. Well, my little bunny boy got excited about all that action! He was all over the place and a few times I had to shove him out of my way. 

Yesterday, Sonny and I went riding in the park, him on his scooter, Scamper and me on my mobility chair, Jazzy. It was fun but we couldn't be out too long because a storm was brewing. His scooter comes apart and he can carry it in his car. I would like to clean out my storage area downstairs and then he could store it down there. I know he doesn't use it except to come here and ride around town with me. So it would save him a lot of work and I could bring it up here to charge it. But right now, my storage area is over packed. I need to work on it.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> The last few days I have been changing my apartment around. I want to get a recliner that will recline back enough so my feet can be up high. I have seen some that are small, which would be good for my apartment, but I need to have my feet up higher. I hate piling pillows up. Even though my apartment is a one room studio (with separate kitchen and bathroom) I have created three distinct areas. My bedroom is open but very private. Someone can be at my desk/table (my desk is a dining table) and not even see into the bedroom area. The area where I would put the recliner has a cedar chest (with family pictures on it), a curio cabinet and a rocking chair. I want to keep the rocking chair because it was something my father had put away for me. I want to keep things easy to clean and easy to move around with the walker or mobility chair. So today, I really worked on this. Rabbit loved it once I started moving stuff around. I had to pick up my two large rugs so I could clean under them and then I put them in a different area. Well, my little bunny boy got excited about all that action! He was all over the place and a few times I had to shove him out of my way.
> 
> Yesterday, Sonny and I went riding in the park, him on his scooter, Scamper and me on my mobility chair, Jazzy. It was fun but we couldn't be out too long because a storm was brewing. His scooter comes apart and he can carry it in his car. I would like to clean out my storage area downstairs and then he could store it down there. I know he doesn't use it except to come here and ride around town with me. So it would save him a lot of work and I could bring it up here to charge it. But right now, my storage area is over packed. I need to work on it.


My recliners are large, but they don’t go back far enough to raise my feet above my heart which I sometimes need to do.  I take the large incline (senior moment, forgot the name) pillow thing I use on my bed and put it on the recliner so it raises my feet up.

This way it does double duty, keeping my upper body lifted at night to make breathing easier and help with reflex; and feet lifted when needed for swelling due to water retention.  You might consider one of these.  They are 20 dollars at Walmart.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> My recliners are large, but they don’t go back far enough to raise my feet above my heart which I sometimes need to do.  I take the large incline (senior moment, forgot the name) pillow thing I use on my bed and put it on the recliner so it raises my feet up.
> 
> This way it does double duty, keeping my upper body lifted at night to make breathing easier and help with reflex; and feet lifted when needed for swelling due to water retention.  You might consider one of these.  They are 20 dollars at Walmart.


I will check them out. For now that would work. Usually I retain water all summer during the hot weather.This year I haven't at all. Not sure if it is because I am not going places as much. Or maybe eating better.


----------



## katlupe

I finally got my area, that I call my living room (not a room since this is a studio apartment) arranged so I can fit a recliner in it, IF I decide to get one. For now, I am using my rocking chair with a foot stool (that my father made). I sit there in the morning with my first cup of coffee and if I sit there too long, it is not comfortable. I cleared off my dresser so I can turn the flat screen toward the living room or the bedroom. Easy to do. The key is to remove all clutter and only keep on the dressers what has to be there. So yes, I most likely will be getting a recliner.

​


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I finally got my area, that I call my living room (not a room since this is a studio apartment) arranged so I can fit a recliner in it, IF I decide to get one. For now, I am using my rocking chair with a foot stool (that my father made). I sit there in the morning with my first cup of coffee and if I sit there too long, it is not comfortable. I cleared off my dresser so I can turn the flat screen toward the living room or the bedroom. Easy to do. The key is to remove all clutter and only keep on the dressers what has to be there. So yes, I most likely will be getting a recliner.
> 
> View attachment 114815​


I think you should get a recliner, you can find the right spot which works best for you, and be as comfortable as possible.  Btw, love the lamp.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I think you should get a recliner, you can find the right spot which works best for you, and be as comfortable as possible.  Btw, love the lamp.


Thank you for loving my lamp. My mother made it in ceramics around 1958 or so. I am going to get a recliner. I really need one and I am going to look at some tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> We donate our books to the library. They either put them on their shelves for lending, or put them in their book sale. Other times, we've given them to Goodwill.


We do the same.  Donate to the public library or to Goodwill.


----------



## katlupe

I had my hair cut on Tuesday and now today I am having my nails done this afternoon. I can't wait. They really look horrible since I did manage to remove the previous set of gel nails. I know it sounds like a trivial thing but my hands look old to me and when my nails are done, they make me feel good about myself. My bf, Sonny is coming to take me to the appointment, but he cannot go inside. I forgot when I got the appointment that on Fridays he usually races his RC cars. But he said it was okay and that he is willing to skip it tonight. If we have time after my appointment, we might stop at the furniture store to look at the recliners. I have room for one now. I changed my living room area around and now I definitely have a spot for it. So I will check them out and see what I think.


----------



## katlupe

I am reading a book by Brigitte Nioche called Getting Over Growing Older ~ A Humorous Memoir Of Discovering The Challenges of Aging. It is my second time of reading it. She mentions the phrase, _"reinventing yourself" _and that doing so is the way to stay active and feel alive. It reminds me of the people on the YouTube channels who are older men and women and video their life doing many different things. I follow a lot of these videos because it is interesting to me for some reason or other. A few that I follow are women my age, or at least in the ball park, and they talk about their day to day life, or their fashion, what they bought in the store (food or clothing), their make up (showing how they apply it and cover up their flaws), etc. I am not sure why I started watching the people who live in vans, rvs, trucks, etc. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I lived on the road with my husband when he drove an over the road truck. We went all over the country with my Siamese cat, Nutmeg. I put all our belongings in a storage area and left our car at my parents' house. It was fun, but he was working. We would be out on the road for 7 + weeks at a time. At least I got to see most of the country. We were out west a lot and I didn't really like it out there so much. I love the green landscape of NY and PA the most. Ah, I got sidetracked.

Reinventing yourself though is something we probably do many times through out our lives. I know when I mention something I did when I was a young woman, people will express surprise. Surprise about things that seem out of touch with the woman I am now. That is why I don't always judge people based on doing something wild (or what I think is wild now) when they are in their twenties. In your twenties, life is an experiment. Especially if you are not attending college or working on a career. Maybe then too, but I can't comment on that as I didn't have the money for that, or the urge. I was a teenage mother and that is what directed my life at that time.......a child raising a child. Thank God for my mother! 

In your thirties you start settling down and it is true that some people never do that. I have a friend, well _she used to be_ my friend, but she was like that. She is a drinker, a pothead and a life time party person. We were very close friends for many years even though I outgrew that life long ago. I had responsibility with a child and then a husband who owned an accounting firm so my life took a different turn. She had a good job, working for the state, she married too but never had children. She stayed the same. We would go out shopping or to lunch or occasionally with our husbands together to dinner. For some reason, she liked to steal. Out of stores. From her job. I was 36 when my husband wanted to divorce me so he could marry his girlfriend, a topless dancer (who had been my friend too, or so I thought). So it was time for me to reinvent myself again. I did it wrong though, I remarried quickly and the wrong man. An alcoholic. Marrying an alcoholic is not good to do when you barely even drink. I think I thought I could save him. No, you can't. I couldn't and was with him only about 2 or 3 years. I told him I was not going to watch him kill himself. Which he did. At 52.


----------



## katlupe

I am going to spend the day with my bf, Sonny today at his house. He is making spiedies and we are cooking them on his grill outside on his deck. If it is too hot out, we will eat inside in the air conditioning. It is my day in the country.


----------



## katlupe

This morning, I got up around five to go to the bathroom. Since it was so early, I went back to bed. Rabbit wanted me to give him some oats but I was tired and just went back to bed. All of a sudden, I hear a loud "thump thump"..........I ignore it. Then again, "thump thump" so I figure maybe I should give the starving bunny some oats. But before I could get up, he started chewing rather loudly on the plastic back to his cushion frame so it hits against the wall! So much for a quiet bunny who can't bark, meow, cluck or whinny...........


----------



## katlupe

I went grocery shopping yesterday. I like to shop before the checks come out so I don't have to be in the store when it is so crowded. That is the day the shelves are empty of everything I want or need. Just went to Aldi's yesterday. I noticed they are not sanitizing the carts outside like they were before, nor keeping track of how many people are going in and out. They had a sanitizing dispenser with wipes telling you to clean your cart before using it. But it is near the door, so you already have gotten the cart and handled it before you even see that.

I would have no trouble with this quarantine if I did not have other people in my life that I see often. My son lives down the street and comes here every day. Or almost. He is not as careful about the masks, social distancing and sanitizing as I am. Nor is my boyfriend. There is no way I can police what they do. Neither can I not see them. I have to make sure my son (who is a disabled adult) has food to eat and is okay. My boyfriend brings hay for Rabbit and water for drinking and cooking and takes me to the stores when I need to go.

The problem I see is that a person can be tested and is negative, then the next day catch it from another person but thinks they are negative. I think the only thing a person can do is to try to improve your own immune system. I have been researching this and watching videos about doing so. I am not sure how good my immune system is. I cannot walk very well, my doctor said it is Osteoarthritis. Other than that, I am not inflicted with anything else I can think of. I am constantly battling my weight. I catch colds and a stomach bug every now and then.

I understand about people wanting their businesses to open up so they can start making a living again. But some businesses are focused on having many people at one time in their place of business. Like a bar, a restaurant or a sporting event. It is hard to not want them to open up and have life go on like normal. Except it is not normal. If one person becomes positive with the virus and does not know that, he or she can spread it around in many different areas. And it goes on and on. How can you possibly track or contain that? It all comes back to building your own immunity, even if you have a compromised condition. I am doing the best I can with what I can afford. Not worrying about it all the time or thinking about it is most important. If you think you will get it, you probably will. I always follow the positive thinking way of life. It has always worked for me.


----------



## katlupe

The rainbow yesterday afternoon I took from my window.


----------



## katlupe

I haven't done such a good job the last two weeks sticking to my keto food plan. As I said before, ice cream is my downfall. And people I have to eat with. Once I have gone off it, I have a heck of a time getting back on it. Once again, I start over and over. Like an old tractor. As soon as I go off it, the grain and sugar actually, really affect me. And I KNOW THIS! Why am I so stupid and allow it to happen? Not sure. But I have to go back on this way of eating. I don't eat large amounts, just the wrong stuff. And portion control does not help me. I did buy a few things I shouldn't have at the grocery store the other day. I think I will give those to my son if he comes here today. Life is strange. I thought when I moved here, I would not have the problem of eating with anyone else and could stick to my keto foods with no problem. The problem I see is not the other people, but me. I have to be strong and say, "no thank you."


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I haven't done such a good job the last two weeks sticking to my keto food plan. As I said before, ice cream is my downfall. And people I have to eat with. Once I have gone off it, I have a heck of a time getting back on it. Once again, I start over and over. Like an old tractor. As soon as I go off it, the grain and sugar actually, really affect me. And I KNOW THIS! Why am I so stupid and allow it to happen? Not sure. But I have to go back on this way of eating. I don't eat large amounts, just the wrong stuff. And portion control does not help me. I did buy a few things I shouldn't have at the grocery store the other day. I think I will give those to my son if he comes here today. Life is strange. I thought when I moved here, I would not have the problem of eating with anyone else and could stick to my keto foods with no problem. The problem I see is not the other people, but me. I have to be strong and say, "no thank you."


I eat sugar and carbs and am diabetic with only one kidney and I am in stage 3 kidney failure.  You are not stupid, I am not stupid.  We do have poor impulse control.  Don’t give the food to your son, you will just buy more, probably.  Just eat it over time, in moderation, or on the weekend as your special treat. This is what I do.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I eat sugar and carbs and am diabetic with only one kidney and I am in stage 3 kidney failure.  You are not stupid, I am not stupid.  We do have poor impulse control.  Don’t give the food to your son, you will just buy more, probably.  Just eat it over time, in moderation, or on the weekend as your special treat. This is what I do.  Just a suggestion.


Thank you for the suggestion.  I will do that mostly because I can't afford to replace it with something else right now. One of the things I do is to buy what I call "cold foods" so I don't have to cook, especially when it is hot. Cold foods are the salad sides, like potato, macaroni, coleslaw and cottage cheese. Then I just keep a dish of that and nothing else. I will stop beating myself up over this.


----------



## RadishRose

Katlupe, I love how you can turn your TV around to view in your sleeping area, and turn it again to your living area!

I'm interested in seeing your new recliner if you wouldn't mind posting a pic.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Katlupe, I love how you can turn your TV around to view in your sleeping area, and turn it again to your living area!
> 
> I'm interested in seeing your new recliner if you wouldn't mind posting a pic.


I haven't bought one yet. I will be going to look at them soon. Just been too hot to do much shopping right now.


----------



## katlupe

I am noticing people in my building snipping at or about each other lately. I wonder if it has to do with this quarantine? Some people have not gone anywhere the whole time. Maybe it is getting to them. These apartments are not real big. I have one of the smallest but it does not seem small to me. Maybe because the ceiling is so high. I try to stay out of the line of fire. No gossip. No telling someone else what another person told me. Even if it is good thing. If they want someone else to know it they will tell them. 

One lady who stops in to talk to me a couple of times a week told me another resident upstairs is scared of my son when he comes to see me. Instead of getting on the defensive about him, I said he would not hurt a fly. He wouldn't. She might be afraid of him because he is not friendly to people he doesn't know. That is because he is really shy. And he is very tall, 6'5" last I knew. He is getting older so might have a lost an inch or two. Another thing is that he does dress in mostly black and in the winter he wears a top hat (don't ask me why.........I don't know). 

One thing I am thinking is that since everyone is staying in their apartments and not having potluck dinners, Bingo or tenant meetings now, they have drifted apart. Not as close as they were when seeing each other weekly. The only time I see others is at the mailboxes, in the laundry room or on the elevator. As far as I know, everyone on my floor is getting along. No fighting in the hallway! Ha ha.

I did my laundry this morning, then when I took my garbage out, I rode to the corner park on Jazzy. It was nice and seems like there are a lot of people around. The park was empty though. There are 4 parks within walking distance of my building. One of the perks of living here for me. Maybe I can't lose myself in the forest anymore, but at least I can sit in the park if I want. 

​


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kat,

It might be helpful to meet your son in the lobby a few times and gradually introduce him to the residents.

People's fears usually melt away when they become familiar with people and get to know them well enough to offer a friendly nod or hello.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Kat,
> 
> It might be helpful to meet your son in the lobby a few times and gradually introduce him to the residents.
> 
> People's fears usually melt away when they become familiar with people and get to know them well enough to offer a friendly nod or hello.


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## katlupe

I have finally figured out how to handle the grocery shopping issue on the 3rd. It is a very busy day in this small city. People everywhere! Walmart is packed! Everything is picked over. You are lucky to get eggs or butter. Instead I went grocery shopping last Friday, I think. I didn't need a lot but I got what I needed..........except paper towels. I want to get a certain brand and size so I don't have to buy them for awhile. Yesterday I had to get money orders at the post office for Jeff's and my rent. Neither of our landlords do the paying online thing. I wish. Then got Jeff some cash. So it was not such a stressful day for me. Sonny took me and he went inside the post office for me and Walmart too. I needed to get a new cordless phone for Jeff and coffee creamer for me. I sat in the car and could not believe all the people going in and out the store. I was so thankful that I did not have to go inside. 

I have started researching the ordering groceries from my local stores online. Not sure I will do it, but learning how the process works. I can always go to Tops on my own to buy small amounts, which is usually all I need. Living alone has made many things in my life so much easier and I really like it. It sounds like I am selfish, maybe so. But when you don't have to do so much cleaning and cooking, which means standing for long periods in the kitchen, life is much nicer. Still waiting on the okay for my aide to start. You know that paperwork thing through these agencies is never ending. They talk to you like you are a child and then they mess up on their end......every time!

I went for physical therapy last year and they said my thigh muscles (yeah, there are actually muscles in there, lol) and leg muscles are weak and had me doing stretching exercises for them. I am following the instructions they gave me and starting to do them here at home. I also ordered a wedge for my bed to elevate my legs. It is supposed to be delivered today.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I have finally figured out how to handle the grocery shopping issue on the 3rd. It is a very busy day in this small city. People everywhere! Walmart is packed! Everything is picked over. You are lucky to get eggs or butter. Instead I went grocery shopping last Friday, I think. I didn't need a lot but I got what I needed..........except paper towels. I want to get a certain brand and size so I don't have to buy them for awhile. Yesterday I had to get money orders at the post office for Jeff's and my rent. Neither of our landlords do the paying online thing. I wish. Then got Jeff some cash. So it was not such a stressful day for me. Sonny took me and he went inside the post office for me and Walmart too. I needed to get a new cordless phone for Jeff and coffee creamer for me. I sat in the car and could not believe all the people going in and out the store. I was so thankful that I did not have to go inside.
> 
> I have started researching the ordering groceries from my local stores online. Not sure I will do it, but learning how the process works. I can always go to Tops on my own to buy small amounts, which is usually all I need. Living alone has made many things in my life so much easier and I really like it. It sounds like I am selfish, maybe so. But when you don't have to do so much cleaning and cooking, which means standing for long periods in the kitchen, life is much nicer. Still waiting on the okay for my aide to start. You know that paperwork thing through these agencies is never ending. They talk to you like you are a child and then they mess up on their end......every time!
> 
> I went for physical therapy last year and they said my thigh muscles (yeah, there are actually muscles in there, lol) and leg muscles are weak and had me doing stretching exercises for them. I am following the instructions they gave me and starting to do them here at home. I also ordered a wedge for my bed to elevate my legs. It is supposed to be delivered today.


I’d like to live alone


----------



## katlupe

It is actually the first time in my life. I know it sounds crazy, but it is also the happiest I have been. At this age and with all the trouble i have walking.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> It is actually the first time in my life. I know it sounds crazy, but it is also the happiest I have been. At this age and with all the trouble i have walking.


I have never lived alone either.  Once mom kicked me out, when I was 17, I lived with grandma for a couple of weeks. Then I lived at a home for young woman and shared a room, then the army.  Was discharged from the army when I got married and had a miscarriage.  After I divorced first husband my son and I, of course, lived together-single mom.

Then I have been remarried for, hmm, 49 years.  I would like to just be by myself and have room to breathe.  Unfortunately, I would have to choose between breathing free and other stuff like eating, living in a house, having toilet paper.   Nope got to stay married, got to have toilet paper.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never lived alone either.  Once mom kicked me out, when I was 17, I lived with grandma for a couple of weeks. Then I lived at a home for young woman and shared a room, then the army.  Was discharged from the army when I got married and had a miscarriage.  After I divorced first husband my son and I, of course, lived together-single mom.
> 
> Then I have been remarried for, hmm, 49 years.  I would like to just be by myself and have room to breathe.  Unfortunately, I would have to choose between breathing free and other stuff like eating, living in a house, having toilet paper.   Nope got to stay married, got to have toilet paper.


I used to say that too. I stayed too long. I have been married 3 times and I gained experiences that I would not have had if I hadn't married those three. My son benefited from his dad, due to getting SSD on his dad's benefit so he gets a good sized check (I am his payee rep).


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I used to say that too. I stayed too long. I have been married 3 times and I gained experiences that I would not have had if I hadn't married those three. My son benefited from his dad, due to getting SSD on his dad's benefit so he gets a good sized check (I am his payee rep).


Yup, I have stayed too long and now will stay to the end-his or mine .  My two boys get more money now that he gets SSI.  Before they got only got 500 a month now they get 800.  It will increase when he dies.


----------



## katlupe

Yeah, my son was on SSI and was getting about $700 a month. So he could barely afford to live. Ghetto apartments. Or they would let him live with me but if he lived with other people he got less. When my first husband went to the hospital and applied for SSD, I got a letter from SSI saying that Jeff had to apply for SSD. One good thing my ex did for my son. He ended up arrested by the FBI and I had a 4 hour interview with a FBI investigator (Thank you very much for that! ex husband). Well he died before he could go to prison but at least Jeff got his SSD since he is a disabled adult child. He gets a lot more than I do (his father was an accountant with his own firm so he made good money). But things are good for both of  us right now. I like living close to my son, but not with him.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I made my own body lotion/moisturizer. I am using it on my body and face. I love it! Came out perfectly. I found a recipe and followed it almost exactly. No essential oils since I cannot tolerate the fragrance any more. As soon as I put it on my skin after my shower I could see the difference. I only made a half of the recipe to see if I like it. I do. I guess I will be buying these ingredients regularly now. If I have to get old, I will do try to do it the best I can.


----------



## katlupe

Tomorrow I am going to the furniture store to buy a recliner. Yesterday I worked on making room for one in the spot where I have my rocking chair. I will move that to a different spot today and see how it looks. Not that it matters, not like I do any entertaining. Usually if someone stops in (neighbors in my building) they sit at my table because that is where I usually am. With a recliner I can sit to watch videos without having to go lay down on the bed. I have never been one to lay in bed much except at night. I did also buy a wedge for the bed though, so I can put my legs up there too.

Not only is there the COVID-19 to watch out for but now there is rabbit virus. I have always gone out for a ride in the state lands and pick various wild food that is rabbit safe for Rabbit. Now due to the wild rabbits having this virus or carrying it, doing that is not safe. Even from someone's yard. I am going to try to start a couple dandelion plants as house plants. See how that works. And some herbs like cilantro, basil and parsley. He loves those! I have an aero garden and it worked. But I shut it down for a few months and when I tried to use it again the digital part did not work. I tried everything they said on their website and Amazon but I could not get it to work again. I might use it for the light again and just shut it down manually. I will see about that. It gave me enough salad greens for Rabbit and me. I bought it when I first moved here, as I was going through withdraw from leaving my garden.



As you can see the light is very bright and is on for hours. So I had to put it in the corner of my entrance and at night I put a cardboard box around it to block the light. It does not get hot. The lights are LED. I need to figure it out. Maybe today I will bring it back up here.


----------



## katlupe

I decided against setting up the aero garden after all. It is too bright and it takes up the whole top of my bookcase and I have my dolls (from my childhood) there and don't want to move them. My, that was a long sentence!

The last few days I had cut back my time on the computer. Except for working on my family tree and writing my blog. My boyfriend, Sonny has been banned from Facebook for 30 days, so that helps. I decided to try one of those adult coloring books. I watched a video on YouTube about the process of coloring relieves stress and is actually good for you. Especially if you are listening to music at the same time. I played a YouTube video of instrumental acoustic guitar and instrumental Spanish guitar music............and it was VERY soothing and peaceful. Rabbit even seemed to enjoy the music and it put him to sleep. He loves music or even the sound of videos with people talking. Maybe it is too quiet in here. He startles quickly over loud or sudden noises. Especially the sound of bags rattling when you open them. He jumps and shakes his head. I think it may hurt his ears since he hears tiny sounds louder than I do.



Don't mind his fur, he is still molting. This picture is after I brushed him and you can't even tell that he was brushed. But he is sure soft!


----------



## katlupe

Today, Sonny took me to my nail appointment. Rick, my manicurist got good news while he was doing my nails. His first grandchild was born. A baby girl. He was very emotional, happy and excited. He did an exceptional job on my nails, though he is always good. 



Excuse my old lady hands, not much I can about those.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Today, Sonny took me to my nail appointment. Rick, my manicurist got good news while he was doing my nails. His first grandchild was born. A baby girl. He was very emotional, happy and excited. He did an exceptional job on my nails, though he is always good.
> 
> View attachment 117859
> 
> Excuse my old lady hands, not much I can about those.


I love that color.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I love that color.


Thank you! Purple is my favorite color and this polish has sparkled added.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> Thank you! Purple is my favorite color and this polish has sparkled added.


Mine too!


----------



## RadishRose

Purple and green are having a fight in my head.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Purple and green are having a fight in my head.


I am so into colors, but purple and pink are usually my favorite......but I love turquoise and orange too. I obviously love green, after all I live in NY state and it is SO green. All my FB friends are adding colorful things to my timeline because they know I will like it. I have a Pinterest board that is multi colors and that is what I really I love.


----------



## katlupe

My recliner is here!!! I am so excited about it.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> My recliner is here!!! I am so excited about it.
> 
> View attachment 117963


It’s great looking, I know you will love it for many years!


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s great looking, I know you will love it for many years!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

It looks so comfy! I may get one someday, like yours. How do you like it?

I bet you're in it right now! LOL


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> It looks so comfy! I may get one someday, like yours. How do you like it?
> 
> I bet you're in it right now! LOL


I love it! It is not only comfortable but makes my apartment look more "homey" or cozy. Like a real home.


----------



## katlupe

Monday I was doing two loads of laundry downstairs in the laundry room. I normally do one load at a time so I do not hog all the washing machines. There are only 4. Sometimes I am doing the laundry and just don't feel like doing that second load and dealing with folding it for some reason or other. Monday though, I was doing both. When the first one finished, I put the second one in the washer and took the washed laundry upstairs to hang in my shower to dry. The second load had sheets and towels so I dried it in the dryer downstairs. There was a man I do not know (and he does not speak to anyone even if they speak to him, he is new and lives upstairs on the 3rd floor) doing his laundry and he sits at a table doing word search books while waiting for his laundry. When I came down to get my stuff out of the dryer, he was gone. I folded it up and went to the elevator...........IT WOULD NOT WORK!  Kept opening and closing and the buzzer kept going off! I had used it a bunch of times already! I would rather be stranded upstairs in my apartment rather than on the lower level. 

I called emergency maintenance on my phone and was put on hold. It is a service. I called our manager and left a message. I did not know at the time that we got a new manager finally (our old one, was fired last Nov. I was sad about that because she did a great job but turns out she went over budget). The new manager was in her office with another resident and came out and then called our maintenance man on his phone. He came and did some stuff and got it going but said to wait for the elevator repair man who had to drive from Syracuse so would be at least an hour wait. He said if we took it that we might get stuck in it. But I really wanted to get back to my apartment.

We heard the elevator coming down.......it was Dottie, the lady who lives across the hall from me! She is 94 and pretty active and lively. She got something from her storage area and then asked if I wanted to ride up with her that she was not waiting. So I did. She told me earlier that morning, she was stuck in it for over an hour! If I had known anything was wrong with it I would not have taken it to the laundry room to begin with. We got back upstairs okay. The elevator man arrived and was working on it the rest of the afternoon. Working good now. 

At least I got my laundry done and met the new manager. Not a total waste.


----------



## katlupe

I wanted to show you all what a difference the recliner has made in my apartment.


This what it looked like before.




And this is now. If I need a table, I use the rolling walker with a tray on it.


----------



## MarciKS

Looks nice kat.


----------



## deesierra

Just catching up with everyone's posts. Referring back to your bunny....my brother worked at Long Beach City College in CA for a number of years. Sadly, people began dumping their unwanted bunnies (probably many of them post-Easter  ) on the campus many years back. At one time it was reported that there were nearly 400 bunnies running around. One particular bunny, a beautiful black and white spotted guy, caught my brother's eye when the bunny always seemed to be hanging around the exit door when my brother left work. Fearing for the bunny's safety with all the coyotes and hawks about, he told himself that if the bunny was still hanging around the next evening, he would bring him home. And so he did. My brother lived in apartments after being discharged from the Navy but finally bought his own condo, so he'd never had pets of his own after leaving home. He was so devoted and attached to that bunny! Bunny (that was his name) lived a happy 11 years with Brad.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> Looks nice kat.


Thank you, MarciKS. It is so comfortable. Making a big difference in how I feel. The wood rocking chair was not comfortable.


----------



## katlupe

deesierra said:


> Just catching up with everyone's posts. Referring back to your bunny....my brother worked at Long Beach City College in CA for a number of years. Sadly, people began dumping their unwanted bunnies (probably many of them post-Easter  ) on the campus many years back. At one time it was reported that there were nearly 400 bunnies running around. One particular bunny, a beautiful black and white spotted guy, caught my brother's eye when the bunny always seemed to be hanging around the exit door when my brother left work. Fearing for the bunny's safety with all the coyotes and hawks about, he told himself that if the bunny was still hanging around the next evening, he would bring him home. And so he did. My brother lived in apartments after being discharged from the Navy but finally bought his own condo, so he'd never had pets of his own after leaving home. He was so devoted and attached to that bunny! Bunny (that was his name) lived a happy 11 years with Brad.


Oh what a sweet brother you have! It is horrible how many get dumped off and people think they can live on their own. I'd rather have my rabbit put to sleep by a vet than dump him off.


----------



## katlupe

One thing about living in an apartment building is that you get to know your neighbors and then they might move or pass away. I have only lived here two years and three months and nine people are not here anymore and one more is in the process of moving. I can handle it pretty good because I don't do too much outside of our group activities with anyone else. I am closer friends with some than others. The misconception about senior living apartment complexes is that it is one step away from a nursing home. Well, that can be anywhere and actually any age. I took care of people of all ages in nursing homes. 

Another thing is that you will not get along with every single person for some reason or other. That is just the way of people. So I keep my distance and get to know people slowly over time. I am probably more involved with the internet than anyone in this building. Some have Facebook accounts but that is mainly to keep in contact with their families. They don't do much on a computer. I have only recently started limiting my time on social media but not the computer. I still write my original blog (used to have 4) but don't sell on Amazon or eBay any longer. 

I have tried to simplify my life as much as I can. The Office of the Aging is a big help to me in that department. They have so much information for finding how I can do things on my own. Still working on stuff though. I like to take one item or project and concentrate on it until I have it done or under control. Then on to the next one on my list.


----------



## MarciKS

Glad that you're able to make friends there.


----------



## deesierra

katlupe said:


> Oh what a sweet brother you have! It is horrible how many get dumped off and people think they can live on their own. I'd rather have my rabbit put to sleep by a vet than dump him off.


Yes my brother is an awesome human being. I'm happy to share that Best Friends Animal Sanctuary in Utah stepped in, along with many local rescue groups, to capture as many bunnies as possible from the LBCC campus and get them spayed or neutered and then find them loving homes.


----------



## katlupe

I am not having a good week. I hurt my back somehow, don't know how. So for two days I could hardly do much. Finally yesterday it let up and I was able to clean my apartment up. I had neglected it for those two days. I did a lot of things due to the fact that I turned my computer off. I do not get much done with that luring me away from my chores.

Then yesterday late afternoon, my son sends me a message on messenger that he just got home from the ER (words that make me freak out! Big Time!). He said he was on his bicycle by the store and then he woke up in the ER with IV's on him! He said he got overheated and that he don't know what happened or where his bike was. I found out the police have his bike until he can get it today. They said he had a seizure. I have worried about this so much because back in 2015 he stopped taking his medication for it. So now I have to work on this problem and somehow get him back to a doctor and on it again. He has a phobia of anything medical. It is so stressful getting him in to a doctor because he will just not show up for his appointment. Or sitting the waiting room, he will suddenly bolt. Like a wild animal.

Looks like another rainy day in NY today. Many are out of power. Or were. I am fortunate here because I have never been out of power since I moved here. Maybe because I am downtown.


----------



## MarciKS

hope things get better soon kat


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> hope things get better soon kat


Thank you, I am still waiting to hear from him. I know a seizure knocks you out and the next day you sleep a lot. But the mother in me has control of my brain today.


----------



## deesierra

katlupe said:


> I am not having a good week. I hurt my back somehow, don't know how. So for two days I could hardly do much. Finally yesterday it let up and I was able to clean my apartment up. I had neglected it for those two days. I did a lot of things due to the fact that I turned my computer off. I do not get much done with that luring me away from my chores.
> 
> Then yesterday late afternoon, my son sends me a message on messenger that he just got home from the ER (words that make me freak out! Big Time!). He said he was on his bicycle by the store and then he woke up in the ER with IV's on him! He said he got overheated and that he don't know what happened or where his bike was. I found out the police have his bike until he can get it today. They said he had a seizure. I have worried about this so much because back in 2015 he stopped taking his medication for it. So now I have to work on this problem and somehow get him back to a doctor and on it again. He has a phobia of anything medical. It is so stressful getting him in to a doctor because he will just not show up for his appointment. Or sitting the waiting room, he will suddenly bolt. Like a wild animal.
> 
> Looks like another rainy day in NY today. Many are out of power. Or were. I am fortunate here because I have never been out of power since I moved here. Maybe because I am downtown.


It sure makes it tough and frustrating when loved ones refuse to seek medical care for themselves. Wishing you both well .


----------



## RadishRose

Sorry about your son's seizure. I hope he'll get to the doc and resume his medication. 

Glad your back feels better.


----------



## katlupe

I wrote down three lists. Daily Chores. Weekly Chores. Monthly Chores. Hung them up so I could see them every day. Once I listed all the chores I need to do, it didn't seem that big a job after all. Not like I am living in a big house or a off the grid house without running water. Makes my life pretty simple actually. Since my aide has not shown up since I hired her, I guess she did not want the job. So much paperwork and time put into that process that now I think I will tackle my cleaning jobs myself. One small job at a time. 

Today I am going to clean the shower (yes, the floor too. I will figure it out since I cannot get down on the floor to scrub it by hand......some cleaning is good regardless of how good I can do it) and pour some baking soda and vinegar down the drain to get rid of the mildew smell that comes from it (I hate that!). Then clean the bottom part of the toilet as well as the whole thing. I have not been able to get down on the floor to do but another thing I will figure out. If I want to do something, I will find a way to do it. Mop both the kitchen and bathroom floors and hopefully clean the exteriors of the stove, refrigerator and bottom kitchen cupboards. Shouldn't take too much time, but like I said, I do it little bit at a time.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Sorry about your son's seizure. I hope he'll get to the doc and resume his medication.
> 
> Glad your back feels better.


Thank you, I am being careful with my back now.


----------



## MarciKS

That's awful that your aide never showed up. Just be careful ok?


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I wrote down three lists. Daily Chores. Weekly Chores. Monthly Chores. Hung them up so I could see them every day. Once I listed all the chores I need to do, it didn't seem that big a job after all. Not like I am living in a big house or a off the grid house without running water. Makes my life pretty simple actually. Since my aide has not shown up since I hired her, I guess she did not want the job. So much paperwork and time put into that process that now I think I will tackle my cleaning jobs myself. One small job at a time.
> 
> Today I am going to clean the shower (yes, the floor too. I will figure it out since I cannot get down on the floor to scrub it by hand......some cleaning is good regardless of how good I can do it) and pour some baking soda and vinegar down the drain to get rid of the mildew smell that comes from it (I hate that!). Then clean the bottom part of the toilet as well as the whole thing. I have not been able to get down on the floor to do but another thing I will figure out. If I want to do something, I will find a way to do it. Mop both the kitchen and bathroom floors and hopefully clean the exteriors of the stove, refrigerator and bottom kitchen cupboards. Shouldn't take too much time, but like I said, I do it little bit at a time.


kat,
Try a  Swiffer or sponge style mop on the bottom of the tub and the tub surround then rinse with the shower.

Good luck!


----------



## MarciKS

There may be scrubbers with handles to help get to some of that stuff as well.


----------



## katlupe

Thank you for the tips! I will look for them when I shop this week.


----------



## katlupe

Reading another member's post this morning about her garden and canning made me think about how much I miss doing that. As I have written before, I lived on a small homestead and I had 16 raised beds. Some were wood and some were made out of rocks. Yes, big rocks. I grew a lot of food and canned or dehydrated it all. I did not have a freezer and for six years lived without any refrigeration at all. So canning was essential to my life at Peaceful Forest Homestead. I bought meat in bulk when canning vegetables and fruits was finished for the season. I canned meats in chunks. There were times I made soups and stews and other types of foods and canned them too. But it was easier to can plain meats and vegetables and combine them to cook to make different dishes.

Living in the forest allowed me to forage for wild edible or medicinal plants. I made a salad daily throughout the spring, summer and fall using what I grew as well as plantain, violets, lambs quarters, dandelion leaves, etc. One time I counted how many wild plants I found in one day and it was over 25. I didn't like the situation I was living in and I made the right move to leave there. But I do miss some of it.

This week my cat, Hobo, died. She stayed at my house with my husband. I knew she would not be able to stand it living in this small apartment and never going outside again. In 2003 someone threw her off the little bridge near my house into the creek, which is a long drop. She was bleeding from her nose, eyes and a small hole in her head. I could not afford a vet and nursed her back with Essiac tea baths on that area. She had come to our house in the middle of the night so I figured she wanted me to care for her. She was young, but had hardly any teeth and was smaller than the other cats. But a tough girl. She lived a good life and could do what she pleased. Cats like that.


----------



## Pinky

So sorry about Hobo


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> So sorry about Hobo


Thank you, Pinky.


----------



## hollydolly

awww bless her little paws... condolences on the loss of Hobo the little fighter...


----------



## deesierra

What a beaufitul kitty she was! I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for mentioning that you treated her with Essiac tea. I am a firm believer in natural remedies.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> awww bless her little paws... condolences on the loss of Hobo the little fighter...


Thank you, hollydolly. I will have a whole gang waiting for me when I get there.


----------



## katlupe

deesierra said:


> What a beaufitul kitty she was! I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for mentioning that you treated her with Essiac tea. I am a firm believer in natural remedies.


Thank you, deesierra. I was using the Essiac for another cat at the time (which definitely saved her life too) which is why I happened to have it on hand. I use it myself to this day. I have a batch to get started on right now.


----------



## katlupe

Monday, my aide finally started work. This is not going to be easy for me. I am not used to telling other people what to do. Or to sit in a chair watching them clean my house. The thing is that I am overly critical of how someone else does my chores. That is why when I was at my house with my husband and he would offer to wash my dishes or my clothes, I would say no. Same with cooking. I need to work on this problem as she will do what I tell her.

So my aide cleaned my floors and she did a good job. She was here for 45 minutes. I had been having trouble with my vacuum cleaner for the past several months. Someone had given it to me when I moved here and didn't have one. I could not get it to work good enough. So she had to borrow one from the lady across the hall who she is her aide too. I ordered a new vacuum that evening and it should be here today. 

Yesterday, I wrote out my budget sheets for September. I always hand write one for my son's money and one for myself. It has made the biggest difference in my budget and my life. When I was living with my husband he was out of control. Living on credit cards and personal loans. I'd beg him to talk about money and to make a budget but he would get mad and storm out the door. Every month since I moved here, I have written the budget sheets out. Relief! To know what I can afford each month and that all my bills are paid and never late has taken away all the stress I had before. I have a few credit cards left from that life that are in my name and even though I have a very low income, I have been "snowballing" them. Which works. And of course, the stimulus payment helped too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat.

During my working years, I had trouble allowing others to perform various tasks in a way that was logical or comfortable for them.

I eventually learned that the best thing to do is to let them go and focus on the results.

If you trust this person alone in your apartment give them a list of things to do and then head for the community room or outdoors for a little fresh air.

Good luck!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I decided to skip grocery shopping until next week. The stores are just too crowded. It is too bad that Walmart cut their hours back so everyone has to go at the same time now. Sonny (my bf) went in to get me a few things like spring mix, bananas and kale for Rabbit. They did not have any kale so we went to Price Chopper for that and it was worth it. Much nicer, better quality than the other stores ever have. I am tempted to test one of those shopping services like Instacart. I shop very frugal and it seems that paying someone to shop for me is not frugal at all. I probably could have my aide shop for me but I like to pick out my own produce, meat and dairy products. If I need anything as long as the weather is dry, I can go to Tops. 

My new vacuum cleaner is here and I have not taken it out of the box yet. It came the day before yesterday. I will get it out and test it today I hope. Since I was busy yesterday, I didn't do hardly anything. Mainly, Rabbit's cage and dirty dishes. I cannot believe I left dirty dishes in my sink overnight. Just could not stand there to do them. I washed my coffee cup and rinsed them off and put them in the dish pain for today. I always do my housework before noon. I do my best work then. 

One thing I realize is that my taste in food has changed. I loved to cook and still like food that I cook better than restaurants. I try to like canned soups or other types of quick foods, but I just can't. I take one taste of a canned soup like Campbell's tomato or chicken noodle and I cannot eat it. It is definitely worth my time to make the soup from scratch. Now my taste has changed to liking softer types of foods like soups, stews (with ground meat and soft vegetables). Recipes that call for cream soups are usually easier that way, but cream soups too, are easy to make quickly on the stove and taste better without all those processing ingredients added. I have two e-Books on Amazon in the Kindle shop that are cook books and I think I included my recipes for making cream soups in both.


----------



## katlupe

I forgot to mention that yesterday was my nail appointment. I hated to change my purple frost to a new color but Rick (my manicurist) outdid himself. This color is not one I would have chosen because it is so dark but I told him blue with sparkles. By the time I left his shop, I liked it a lot. Takes me time to adapt to changes. I figure the manicure makes me feel better about my old lady hands.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Yesterday I decided to skip grocery shopping until next week. The stores are just too crowded. It is too bad that Walmart cut their hours back so everyone has to go at the same time now. Sonny (my bf) went in to get me a few things like spring mix, bananas and kale for Rabbit. They did not have any kale so we went to Price Chopper for that and it was worth it. Much nicer, better quality than the other stores ever have. I am tempted to test one of those shopping services like Instacart. I shop very frugal and it seems that paying someone to shop for me is not frugal at all. I probably could have my aide shop for me but I like to pick out my own produce, meat and dairy products. If I need anything as long as the weather is dry, I can go to Tops.
> 
> My new vacuum cleaner is here and I have not taken it out of the box yet. It came the day before yesterday. I will get it out and test it today I hope. Since I was busy yesterday, I didn't do hardly anything. Mainly, Rabbit's cage and dirty dishes. I cannot believe I left dirty dishes in my sink overnight. Just could not stand there to do them. I washed my coffee cup and rinsed them off and put them in the dish pain for today. I always do my housework before noon. I do my best work then.
> 
> One thing I realize is that my taste in food has changed. I loved to cook and still like food that I cook better than restaurants. I try to like canned soups or other types of quick foods, but I just can't. I take one taste of a canned soup like Campbell's tomato or chicken noodle and I cannot eat it. It is definitely worth my time to make the soup from scratch. Now my taste has changed to liking softer types of foods like soups, stews (with ground meat and soft vegetables). Recipes that call for cream soups are usually easier that way, but cream soups too, are easy to make quickly on the stove and taste better without all those processing ingredients added. I have two e-Books on Amazon in the Kindle shop that are cook books and I think I included my recipes for making cream soups in both.


Yup I can’t stand canned should either except for chicken noodle when I am sick.


----------



## applecruncher

RIP at the Rainbow Bridge, (((Hobo)))


----------



## Kadee

katlupe said:


> Reading another member's post this morning about her garden and canning made me think about how much I miss doing that. As I have written before, I lived on a small homestead and I had 16 raised beds. Some were wood and some were made out of rocks. Yes, big rocks. I grew a lot of food and canned or dehydrated it all. I did not have a freezer and for six years lived without any refrigeration at all. So canning was essential to my life at Peaceful Forest Homestead. I bought meat in bulk when canning vegetables and fruits was finished for the season. I canned meats in chunks. There were times I made soups and stews and other types of foods and canned them too. But it was easier to can plain meats and vegetables and combine them to cook to make different dishes.
> 
> Living in the forest allowed me to forage for wild edible or medicinal plants. I made a salad daily throughout the spring, summer and fall using what I grew as well as plantain, violets, lambs quarters, dandelion leaves, etc. One time I counted how many wild plants I found in one day and it was over 25. I didn't like the situation I was living in and I made the right move to leave there. But I do miss some of it.
> 
> This week my cat, Hobo, died. She stayed at my house with my husband. I knew she would not be able to stand it living in this small apartment and never going outside again. In 2003 someone threw her off the little bridge near my house into the creek, which is a long drop. She was bleeding from her nose, eyes and a small hole in her head. I could not afford a vet and nursed her back with Essiac tea baths on that area. She had come to our house in the middle of the night so I figured she wanted me to care for her. She was young, but had hardly any teeth and was smaller than the other cats. But a tough girl. She lived a good life and could do what she pleased. Cats like that.
> 
> View attachment 120403


I read you post with interest @katlupe as we’ve grown our own fruit and preserved / dried it for our own use .
We only have a average house block of about 750 square mtrs so not very big at all it’s amazing what you can grow in small spaces.
I have a pressure canner which can be used for canning meat but I’ve never had the need to try but you know I just might one day .
We are just coming into spring in Australia my fruit trees are looking pretty with their blossom
I have a esidri food dryer but I mostly dry my fruit I the sun / shade , it’s free

Ive never had the need to cover the drying slabs or slices of peaches / apricots / plums / apples
I do cover them at night just in case any cats pay us a visit.

We only did 16 kg of “wet fruit“ last summer which equaled around 4.5 kg dried apricot


----------



## katlupe

Kadee46 said:


> I read you post with interest @katlupe as we’ve grown our own fruit and preserved / dried it for our own use .
> We only have a average house block of about 750 square mtrs so not very big at all it’s amazing what you can grow in small spaces.
> I have a pressure canner which can be used for canning meat but I’ve never had the need to try but you know I just might one day .
> We are just coming into spring in Australia my fruit trees are looking pretty with their blossom
> I have a esidri food dryer but I mostly dry my fruit I the sun / shade , it’s free
> 
> Ive never had the need to cover the drying slabs or slices of peaches / apricots / plums / apples
> I do cover them at night just in case any cats pay us a visit.
> 
> We only did 16 kg of “wet fruit“ last summer which equaled around 4.5 kg dried apricotView attachment 121158View attachment 121159


I have never seen fruit dried like that! When it is done, how do you store it? And use it?


----------



## Kadee

These are apricots that are to soft to dry as half’s , I wash and process in a food processor.
Each tray which i bought new are actually pot plant trays ,I line them with freezer go between wrap prior to adding fruit .

The apricots are usually ripe about the first week of January ( mid summer )
Each tray holds 1kg of wet fruit ,and as soon as I can touch the top of drying fruit without it sticking to my fingers I tip it out of trays onto baking paper to finish drying which takes about a week or so in total depending on how hot It is outside .

We use the sliced / Rolled apricots for lots of things like adding chopped to our breakfast / in cakes / biscuits or we just eat as a snack .

We cut each slab some times referred to as “fruit leathers“ in  half when dry and roll up and slice like this ⬇ Oh I store in the freezer only as a assurance they won’t deteriorate due to being preservative free 
@katlupe


----------



## katlupe

Kadee46 said:


> These are apricots that are to soft to dry as half’s , I wash and process in a food processor.
> Each tray which i bought new are actually pot plant trays ,I line them with freezer go between wrap prior to adding fruit .
> 
> The apricots are usually ripe about the first week of January ( mid summer )
> Each tray holds 1kg of wet fruit ,and as soon as I can touch the top of drying fruit without it sticking to my fingers I tip it out of trays onto baking paper to finish drying which takes about a week or so in total depending on how hot It is outside .
> 
> We use the sliced / Rolled apricots for lots of things like adding chopped to our breakfast / in cakes / biscuits or we just eat as a snack .
> 
> We cut each slab some times referred to as “fruit leathers“ in  half when dry and roll up and slice like this ⬇ Oh I store in the freezer only as a assurance they won’t deteriorate due to being preservative free View attachment 121313
> @katlupe


That looks good! I have never seen them done like that. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I went to Tops on Jazzy and got the ingredients for my chicken noodle soup. Yeah,,,,,,,I was tempted and got some Pringles potato chips and ice cream too. Bad choice! Not the ice cream, but the chips. I just cannot eat any type of those snacks. They all make my mouth sore. This morning I am rinsing with salt water hoping to be able to eat some soup. It is either something they put in it (the processing ingredients I am sure) or the hardness of a chip. Whatever. Not buying any of them again. Maybe God is reminding me that I do not want to eat stuff like that.

Anyway, my soup came out very good. I like those thin type of noodles called Kluski egg noodles, Pennsylvania Dutch is the brand name. I can live without most pasta, but I do enjoy my soup with these noodles. So my pot should last a few days and I can put some in the freezer. Sonny will be taking me shopping tomorrow, so I will save some for our meal.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, I went to Tops on Jazzy and got the ingredients for my chicken noodle soup. Yeah,,,,,,,I was tempted and got some Pringles potato chips and ice cream too. Bad choice! Not the ice cream, but the chips. I just cannot eat any type of those snacks. They all make my mouth sore. This morning I am rinsing with salt water hoping to be able to eat some soup. It is either something they put in it (the processing ingredients I am sure) or the hardness of a chip. Whatever. Not buying any of them again. Maybe God is reminding me that I do not want to eat stuff like that.
> 
> Anyway, my soup came out very good. I like those thin type of noodles called Kluski egg noodles, Pennsylvania Dutch is the brand name. I can live without most pasta, but I do enjoy my soup with these noodles. So my pot should last a few days and I can put some in the freezer. Sonny will be taking me shopping tomorrow, so I will save some for our meal.
> 
> View attachment 121430


Same wavelength here, Kat. Yesterday I too, made soup. Beef/barley with veggies.  I had some for breakfast, as well.

Yours looks delicious!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Same wavelength here, Kat. Yesterday I too, made soup. Beef/barley with veggies.  I had some for breakfast, as well.
> 
> Yours looks delicious!


Thank you! I am having mine now for breakfast too.


----------



## mlh

I had soup as well this evening katlupe.


----------



## Aneeda72

Everyone is making me want soup


----------



## Pinky

This is making me think of the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld .. "no soup for you!"


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny (bf) is taking me grocery shopping. I didn't do my normal shopping on the 3rd because the stores are so crowded and they are usually out of everything I need. So I have been making a list. As much as I need to go and it does me good to get out of the apartment, I always dread going. 

The biggest regret of the last two years is that I had most of my teeth extracted. They were in horrible shape. I need to go back and get the rest out, but have been putting it off. It was a horrible ordeal for me. Those shots just about killed me, When I left, I was in shock. I rarely eat anywhere but at home or Sonny's. So I find eating softer foods is best for me. Those little pieces like corn, peas or diced carrots, have to be super soft for me now. 

Anyway, I found this YouTube channel the other day, where there are recipes for pureed foods. I worked as a CNA so I knew about those but this channel has recipes that showed me how to make the foods I miss, easier to eat. I don't need them pureed, but softer. Like I can't bite into anything now. I have to have it in pieces. Cutting up a pizza or a sandwich like it is a steak! LOL So I am going to get the ingredients for chicken pot pie that she (Sherry, the woman that does the videos) made. It looked really good. If I make it I will take a picture to share. Just in case someone else has these issues with eating and bad teeth. Or no teeth.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today Sonny (bf) is taking me grocery shopping. I didn't do my normal shopping on the 3rd because the stores are so crowded and they are usually out of everything I need. So I have been making a list. As much as I need to go and it does me good to get out of the apartment, I always dread going.
> 
> The biggest regret of the last two years is that I had most of my teeth extracted. They were in horrible shape. I need to go back and get the rest out, but have been putting it off. It was a horrible ordeal for me. Those shots just about killed me, When I left, I was in shock. I rarely eat anywhere but at home or Sonny's. So I find eating softer foods is best for me. Those little pieces like corn, peas or diced carrots, have to be super soft for me now.
> 
> Anyway, I found this YouTube channel the other day, where there are recipes for pureed foods. I worked as a CNA so I knew about those but this channel has recipes that showed me how to make the foods I miss, easier to eat. I don't need them pureed, but softer. Like I can't bite into anything now. I have to have it in pieces. Cutting up a pizza or a sandwich like it is a steak! LOL So I am going to get the ingredients for chicken pot pie that she (Sherry, the woman that does the videos) made. It looked really good. If I make it I will take a picture to share. Just in case someone else has these issues with eating and bad teeth. Or no teeth.


My son has to eat pureed foods as he has trouble swallowing.  Eventually I will have to eat baby food because of my stomach issues, so puréed foods.   It’s always something, isn‘t it?


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> My son has to eat pureed foods as he has trouble swallowing.  Eventually I will have to eat baby food because of my stomach issues, so puréed foods.   It’s always something, isn‘t it?


It is. I start to feel sorry for myself at times, but then remind myself how bad my mother had it at my age. She was crippled a lot worse than me. At least I can get around by myself and don't have to stay in bed all the time. I'd go nuts.


----------



## MarciKS

I have dentures and there's certain thing I struggle with eating so I totally understand kat.


----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


> This is making me think of the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld .. "no soup for you!"


I have a fridge magnet with that on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

MarciKS said:


> I have dentures and there's certain thing I struggle with eating so I totally understand kat.


Me too!

It doesn't bother me when I'm alone in my little world but it's sometimes difficult when I venture out into the real world.

As an example, I enjoy fresh sweet corn but I would never attempt to eat it in public.  When I'm at home I can cut it off the cob and poach it in a little butter or make a cream of corn soup.


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!
> 
> It doesn't bother me when I'm alone in my little world but it's sometimes difficult when I venture out into the real world.
> 
> As an example, I enjoy fresh sweet corn but I would never attempt to eat it in public.  When I'm at home I can cut it off the cob and poach it in a little butter or make a cream of corn soup.


I tend to suck on certain things without my teeth at home. I eat the saltwater taffy we get at work that way. LOL


----------



## katlupe

Ever since I moved here I had been planning on buying a pole lamp to put behind my computer chair so the light comes from behind me and over my shoulder. Every time I saw one, I would put off getting it because I did not want to spend the money on that. I'd say, "next month." So this morning, I came to the realization that I could put one of my "Margie" vanity lamps on the bookcase behind me instead. An aha moment! I have always had both of these lamps on each side of my vanity where I used to put on make up. Now, if I even wear make up, I do it in the bathroom so have moved all my make up to a small container under the sink. The mirror and the light is better in there.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I have dentures and there's certain thing I struggle with eating so I totally understand kat.


One restaurant we go to is a Chinese buffet and we go at the off time, usually after lunch so it is pretty empty. I can slip my dentures out while I eat with nobody but Sonny knowing. Nobody pays attention to a couple of old people anyway.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!
> 
> It doesn't bother me when I'm alone in my little world but it's sometimes difficult when I venture out into the real world.
> 
> As an example, I enjoy fresh sweet corn but I would never attempt to eat it in public.  When I'm at home I can cut it off the cob and poach it in a little butter or make a cream of corn soup.


I miss corn too but even creamed corn makes me have a coughing fit and I don't think it is connected to my dentures. Maybe I eat it too fast but that one little kernel always goes the wrong way, a rebel I guess.


----------



## katlupe

I had some excitement this morning. The fire alarm went off! I heard David, a guy who lives downstairs telling everyone we have to evacuate the building till the firemen get here and figure out who set off the alarm. I quickly grabbed the kitty carrier and put Rabbit in it. Got my phone and keys and ran out the door the best I could. I had the carrier on the walker, which it is really too big for it. Leaning the front of the carrier against me, I kept it stable enough and Rabbit hopefully, couldn't hear the alarm so loudly.

The others on my floor were gathered at the stairwell where we were instructed to wait for firemen if we can't go down stairs. Pretty soon David came back and said a lady downstairs burnt hot dogs she was cooking and it set off the alarm. So we were able to go back to our apartments. That is the first time since I moved here that Rabbit has been out of the apartment. He was fine. Didn't seem to trouble him at all.

One thing that puzzles me is that others have pets in their apartments, cats and dogs and one bird, and no one takes them out of the building if it might be on fire? First thing I thought of! My bunny boy! I would not leave without him.


----------



## katlupe

This is my favorite time of the year. I love the cooler temperatures and the feeling that fall is on the way. When I lived in my house before moving here, I could not be happy that fall was coming. My husband hated the work, even though he is the one who created it. He put so much stress on a life that could have been the exact opposite. Oh well, that is all behind me now.

My aide finally was here on Monday and she is supposed to come again on Thursday. Now that I had her here, I am sorry I signed up for this. I am thinking of canceling. Sonny says I should just have her do certain chores I can't do and if she is not here for the full three hours, so what? She clocks in with my phone and gets paid for just that time. I only need my bottom sheet put on my bed, my kitchen and bathroom floors cleaned and she vacuumed too. I can do the vacuuming. I know I am too picky. But I am not comfortable with someone else doing the cleaning in my apartment. Just not. I will see how she does tomorrow and how I feel then.

Today Sonny is bringing me hay and water. Then I want to go to Aldi's to get my son some real groceries. This morning I am trying to get some household chores done. I like to do them early in the day. 

Our community room downstairs is open again. It has been cleaned and is ready for us to use it again.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> This is my favorite time of the year. I love the cooler temperatures and the feeling that fall is on the way. When I lived in my house before moving here, I could not be happy that fall was coming. My husband hated the work, even though he is the one who created it. He put so much stress on a life that could have been the exact opposite. Oh well, that is all behind me now.
> 
> My aide finally was here on Monday and she is supposed to come again on Thursday. Now that I had her here, I am sorry I signed up for this. I am thinking of canceling. Sonny says I should just have her do certain chores I can't do and if she is not here for the full three hours, so what? She clocks in with my phone and gets paid for just that time. I only need my bottom sheet put on my bed, my kitchen and bathroom floors cleaned and she vacuumed too. I can do the vacuuming. I know I am too picky. But I am not comfortable with someone else doing the cleaning in my apartment. Just not. I will see how she does tomorrow and how I feel then.
> 
> Today Sonny is bringing me hay and water. Then I want to go to Aldi's to get my son some real groceries. This morning I am trying to get some household chores done. I like to do them early in the day.
> 
> Our community room downstairs is open again. It has been cleaned and is ready for us to use it again.


Keep her and when she leaves redo what you didn’t like.  This way, if you get sick or unable to do something, you still have backup.


----------



## peppermint

Katlupe.. I tried to read all of your wonderful posts....You are a so sweet...and cheery...Keep up your wonderful self....
Be Well....And keep on writing....

P


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Keep her and when she leaves redo what you didn’t like.  This way, if you get sick or unable to do something, you still have backup.


Well, it is too late for that. I told her not to come yesterday and that I have decided that I don't really need one. I don't. Not if I can do it better than she can. When she was here she kept sitting down to talk and then she went across the hall to see my neighbor, who is her client too. She was gone at least 10 minutes! Not even here an hour. I know everyone said she was good, but I did this job myself in the past and I don't believe they know what a good worker is.


----------



## katlupe

peppermint said:


> Katlupe.. I tried to read all of your wonderful posts....You are a so sweet...and cheery...Keep up your wonderful self....
> Be Well....And keep on writing....
> 
> P


Thank you so much!


----------



## katlupe

Well I have been limiting my time on Facebook and Twitter and it helps me get other things done. Very productive! I have been watching  YouTube videos about decorating and get inspired. That is what YouTube does. If you start watching certain types of videos then it seems you start doing or trying to do that yourself. Like being frugal, making home cooked foods, taking care of your pet, etc. All sorts of things. I even watch one about cleaning your house. Whatever you need, you can find it on YouTube. 

My new vacuum cleaner has made a big difference for me! It is much lighter than the old one so easy for me to use. And it is a sucker! The day the aide used it she had to empty it out TWICE..........yes, you read that right, twice! That must mean the old one was not getting anything at all. I had to monkey around with it every time I used it. In an apartment that is 338 square feet that must have been a lot of dirt.

Today I am going to take a look at my storage area and see if I can start organizing it. I have been putting things I don't want anymore on a table in the lobby with Free on them. Others have started doing the same. I put about 3 things on it and if I see they are gone, I put 3 more on it.


----------



## MarciKS

i enjoy learning to do things off youtube. i also found a recipe for homemade deoderant. i'm thinking of giving it a try. store bought is getting ridiculously expensive and it's not really doing the job. 

https://bellatory.com/hygiene-grooming/Easy-Homemade-Deodorant


----------



## katlupe

This morning Sonny was banned from FB for 30 days. Good! This will make it easy to stop going there.


----------



## MarciKS

how on earth did he manage to get banned?


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> how on earth did he manage to get banned?


It is a 30 day ban. He just got over another 30 day ban about a month ago. I think they have workers who have the job of watching certain people and he is one of them. I have about 10 friends who get banned pretty regularly. I saw it mentioned somewhere that FB is banning conservatives getting closer to the election. Maybe. Sonny shared a meme that he got from another person, though this time he does not have any idea what it was as they took it down.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I emptied out my extra supply of canned foods and put them in a container under my bed. Most of those are foods I got from a food pantry and don't usually eat because they are mostly canned soups. But in a pinch, they would be handy. I will give them a little bit at a time to my son if and when, he needs food. Now I have room in the cupboard for other things, like food that I do eat.

I made cabbage and noodles in the IP yesterday. I forgot that I wasn't going to put the noodles in it. So I used up the last of the noodles and not going to buy any now. I keep trying to get back on the low carb food plan, but always fail. I think it is because I buy something on impulse and then don't want to waste it. So I am going to be careful to buy only from my list from now on. 

I follow a lady on YouTube who shows her one meal a day and it is a keto meal and always looks good. She is 78 and drives for Ubber and also shops for Instacart. She says she gets up at 4:00 AM and does not eat until 2:00 PM after work. Which is her only meal of the day. For her and her husband. She gives a lot of good advice and is helpful because her advice is directed to people over 60.

Today I am planning on going outside to the park after my Saturday cleaning routine is done. Unless I am too tired out, but I need to get outside every day from now on.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, I emptied out my extra supply of canned foods and put them in a container under my bed. Most of those are foods I got from a food pantry and don't usually eat because they are mostly canned soups. But in a pinch, they would be handy. I will give them a little bit at a time to my son if and when, he needs food. Now I have room in the cupboard for other things, like food that I do eat.
> 
> I made cabbage and noodles in the IP yesterday. I forgot that I wasn't going to put the noodles in it. So I used up the last of the noodles and not going to buy any now. I keep trying to get back on the low carb food plan, but always fail. I think it is because I buy something on impulse and then don't want to waste it. So I am going to be careful to buy only from my list from now on.
> 
> I follow a lady on YouTube who shows her one meal a day and it is a keto meal and always looks good. She is 78 and drives for Ubber and also shops for Instacart. She says she gets up at 4:00 AM and does not eat until 2:00 PM after work. Which is her only meal of the day. For her and her husband. She gives a lot of good advice and is helpful because her advice is directed to people over 60.
> 
> Today I am planning on going outside to the park after my Saturday cleaning routine is done. Unless I am too tired out, but I need to get outside every day from now on.


Yup, I am trying to go low carb also, but it is very very hard


----------



## katlupe

It looks like Sonny is back on Facebook. Yesterday he sent them a message back asking them to review it and they did and within minutes he was off the ban. I figured out what it was that he got banned for and it was not bad really. Someone just going power crazy I think.

I did not make it to the park yesterday. But today, Sonny is coming up and bringing his scooter so we can cruise downtown. I love doing that. We have a ton of fun. I charged up "Jazzy" during the night so I am ready. I have the leftover cabbage and noodles for our meal so we don't have to spend any money. 

You know it had been many years since I watched Little House On The Prairie. Now I am watching it from the first episode on. Every show contained a lesson in it. Showing how their family dealt with many life events. Like the loss of their baby or the plague. I am enjoying it and watch a few episodes every day now. Thankful that I can watch for free since I am a Amazon Prime member. I know in future episodes they even dealt with the race issue. I have also been watching YouTube videos that are interviews with the different cast and crew members. Those are really interesting! When they filmed on location, they pretty much lived the way they did on the show. No electric and had to run a generator which was too loud when filming. Very hot there but no air conditioning if filming. I am still on season one.


----------



## Liberty

katlupe said:


> It looks like Sonny is back on Facebook. Yesterday he sent them a message back asking them to review it and they did and within minutes he was off the ban. I figured out what it was that he got banned for and it was not bad really. Someone just going power crazy I think.
> 
> I did not make it to the park yesterday. But today, Sonny is coming up and bringing his scooter so we can cruise downtown. I love doing that. We have a ton of fun. I charged up "Jazzy" during the night so I am ready. I have the leftover cabbage and noodles for our meal so we don't have to spend any money.
> 
> You know it had been many years since I watched Little House On The Prairie. Now I am watching it from the first episode on. Every show contained a lesson in it. Showing how their family dealt with many life events. Like the loss of their baby or the plague. I am enjoying it and watch a few episodes every day now. Thankful that I can watch for free since I am a Amazon Prime member. I know in future episodes they even dealt with the race issue. I have also been watching YouTube videos that are interviews with the different cast and crew members. Those are really interesting! When they filmed on location, they pretty much lived the way they did on the show. No electric and had to run a generator which was too loud when filming. Very hot there but no air conditioning if filming. I am still on season one.


You know, I watch The Waltons a lot...we have Dish... and Murder she Wrote and Columbo and other 80's shows that do seem to be much better than most of the ones they put out today.  Hallmark does do a very good job though in bringing out new "mysteries".  Know what you mean by the lesson themes these old shows focused on.


----------



## katlupe

Liberty said:


> You know, I watch The Waltons a lot...we have Dish... and Murder she Wrote and Columbo and other 80's shows that do seem to be much better than most of the ones they put out today.  Hallmark does do a very good job though in bringing out new "mysteries".  Know what you mean by the lesson themes these old shows focused on.


The Waltons will be my next show. My two favorite television shows of all time is these two.


----------



## Liberty

katlupe said:


> The Waltons will be my next show. My two favorite television shows of all time is these two.


Just watched the movie last night 'The Stepmom", with Susan Sarandon and Julia Roberts.  It was very good, also...with
some real life lessons.


----------



## katlupe

Liberty said:


> Just watched the movie last night 'The Stepmom", with Susan Sarandon and Julia Roberts.  It was very good, also...with
> some real life lessons.


Thank you, I will look for it.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny came over and brought his scooter and we went all over town. I was on "Jazzy" and he was on his scooter. It was a lot of fun. We explored some streets I hadn't been on before. Then we went to the store and on the home his scooter's charge died! We were about 2 blocks from my  place so he had to walk back to get his car. That is the second time that happened to him! I always watch my charge on Jazzy and he laughs and says, "they have plenty of charge." 

I removed myself from the RCIL program which is the program for having an aide. I just could not stand having someone coming into my apartment and doing my cleaning. Then having to redo everything after she left. She only was here twice, but it was enough for me. Plus I could not get her to set a routine schedule for coming here. When she cleans the lady across the hall's apartment, she brings her little girl if there is no school and she is a handful. Then she mentioned to me about how sick and mental all the people are in her family so there will be times when she won't be able to come or to even let me know till later???????? What kind of a job is that? I can't believe everyone was telling me how good she is..........makes me think I am too picky and expect too much of people.

So one of the jobs I kept saying I could not do.........changing my sheets and putting my bed together. It is in the corner of my apartment and right against the wall. Can't move it. I did it slowly and once I had that fitted sheet on it, I knew I could do it. Now my bed is made just right for me. I don't need anyone else to do it. Now I just need to find some real pillows for it.


----------



## katlupe

Every morning when I wake up, I need to have something to look forward to. Very first thing is my bunny running around because if I get up very early, like I did today, he is happy and runs in circles around me or this area near my computer. I noticed the area around his eye looked like he had hurt himself. Yesterday I really looked at it and I think his nails must have done that when he was cleaning his ears. They are too long and I have let him get away with avoiding me clipping them. Yesterday, I clipped a bunch. Today I plan to do the rest. I can only do a few at a time because I have to hold his back down and with my other hand hold the paw and clip at the same time. While I am bending down......which I have a hard time doing. If I hold him or put him on my bed, he has in the past, peed on me and my bed (it was brand new at the time and now I have an spot on the mattress).

Coffee is my next thing I look forward to. I have it already to go in the coffee maker. Just flip the switch. I love the smell! My Daddy started me on coffee long ago as a child. My mother would not let my brother and me drink coffee or tea as children. It was milk with our meals. Juice or water otherwise. Soda was a special occasion thing like if we went fishing and swimming and had a picnic. Or Saturday nights, ice cream was a special thing with staying up late and watching tv with my parents. Sometimes we made ice cream floats with the soda. Soda was like 12 cans for a dollar and my Daddy would buy all different flavors. 

But coffee was my favorite drink. Daddy would always make our breakfast.........whatever you wanted. Hot dogs cut up in pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausage, whatever. So he was up early and I'd get up to sit in the kitchen with him. He would pour half a cup of coffee and fill the rest of the cup with milk and add sugar for me. He'd warn me not to tell my mother. It was our secret.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Every morning when I wake up, I need to have something to look forward to. Very first thing is my bunny running around because if I get up very early, like I did today, he is happy and runs in circles around me or this area near my computer. I noticed the area around his eye looked like he had hurt himself. Yesterday I really looked at it and I think his nails must have done that when he was cleaning his ears. They are too long and I have let him get away with avoiding me clipping them. Yesterday, I clipped a bunch. Today I plan to do the rest. I can only do a few at a time because I have to hold his back down and with my other hand hold the paw and clip at the same time. While I am bending down......which I have a hard time doing. If I hold him or put him on my bed, he has in the past, peed on me and my bed (it was brand new at the time and now I have an spot on the mattress).
> 
> Coffee is my next thing I look forward to. I have it already to go in the coffee maker. Just flip the switch. I love the smell! My Daddy started me on coffee long ago as a child. My mother would not let my brother and me drink coffee or tea as children. It was milk with our meals. Juice or water otherwise. Soda was a special occasion thing like if we went fishing and swimming and had a picnic. Or Saturday nights, ice cream was a special thing with staying up late and watching tv with my parents. Sometimes we made ice cream floats with the soda. Soda was like 12 cans for a dollar and my Daddy would buy all different flavors.
> 
> But coffee was my favorite drink. Daddy would always make our breakfast.........whatever you wanted. Hot dogs cut up in pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausage, whatever. So he was up early and I'd get up to sit in the kitchen with him. He would pour half a cup of coffee and fill the rest of the cup with milk and add sugar for me. He'd warn me not to tell my mother. It was our secret.


I love hot dogs, I love pancakes.  But I could not eat them together, .  And I don’t like the flavor of coffee.  But I LOVE the fact that your dad made you breakfast.


----------



## katlupe

I have managed to do the chores I thought I needed an aide to do. But I did them in about a couple of hours. It did not kill me. I swept and mopped the bathroom and kitchen floor. I had about 8 gallons of water sitting along the wall and I had to move those to do it. I wanted the floor cleaned under those. When the aide was here she did not move anything or even close the bathroom door to clean behind it. I know, I am too picky. 

Then I cleaned two wood stools I have. One is about 8 inches tall and I use it to get stuff out of the cupboard and it has my little garbage can on it. The other one is a tall one that I sit on when working in the kitchen or washing dishes. I brought both of these with me from my house two years ago. They have never been cleaned. The top part looked okay, but I put them on a wood chair and sat in my computer chair to clean them. I just sprayed with PineSol and scrubbed with a sponge. They are so clean now, they look new......well not quite, but newer. 

This might sound like a little thing to get excited about. But I used to do a lot of work and now when I thought I could not do it anymore I felt sad. I was thinking the other day, what is my purpose now? My son doesn't help me. I have to look out for him and I feel he has gone crazy right before my eyes and there is nothing I can do about it. 

I am not a real social person. So being alone at home is not a hardship for me. I always plan to do something but sometimes my legs hurt too bad. Instead of walking with my walker every day to take out my garbage and go around the block or park as I planned for exercise, I have to use "Jazzy". I promised myself last night that I am not going to allow myself to start getting depressed. A lot of people are a lot worse than me. My mom was. She kept saying that last year that she wanted to die because of all the pain. I have never been that bad. So I say, "chin up, kat, and press on."


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I have managed to do the chores I thought I needed an aide to do. But I did them in about a couple of hours. It did not kill me. I swept and mopped the bathroom and kitchen floor. I had about 8 gallons of water sitting along the wall and I had to move those to do it. I wanted the floor cleaned under those. When the aide was here she did not move anything or even close the bathroom door to clean behind it. I know, I am too picky.
> 
> Then I cleaned two wood stools I have. One is about 8 inches tall and I use it to get stuff out of the cupboard and it has my little garbage can on it. The other one is a tall one that I sit on when working in the kitchen or washing dishes. I brought both of these with me from my house two years ago. They have never been cleaned. The top part looked okay, but I put them on a wood chair and sat in my computer chair to clean them. I just sprayed with PineSol and scrubbed with a sponge. They are so clean now, they look new......well not quite, but newer.
> 
> This might sound like a little thing to get excited about. But I used to do a lot of work and now when I thought I could not do it anymore I felt sad. I was thinking the other day, what is my purpose now? My son doesn't help me. I have to look out for him and I feel he has gone crazy right before my eyes and there is nothing I can do about it.
> 
> I am not a real social person. So being alone at home is not a hardship for me. I always plan to do something but sometimes my legs hurt too bad. Instead of walking with my walker every day to take out my garbage and go around the block or park as I planned for exercise, I have to use "Jazzy". I promised myself last night that I am not going to allow myself to start getting depressed. A lot of people are a lot worse than me. My mom was. She kept saying that last year that she wanted to die because of all the pain. I have never been that bad. So I say, "chin up, kat, and press on."


What is your purpose?  Take care of your adult disabled child as best as you can; care for your boyfriend as he clearly needs you and enjoys your company; remember those who are gone because as long as you remember someone they are never truly gone.

Be a friend to all of us on the forum and brighten our days with your posts; and on and on and on.  You have many purposes, which is why you get tired, you are a busy woman.


----------



## RadishRose

You have the best attitude, Kat! As far as being "too Picky" when it comes to cleaning, you are certainly not.

What kind of idiot washes a floor but doesn't wash behind the door? It's not like the floor is ballroom sized, LOL.


----------



## katlupe

It has taken me awhile to figure out what to write my blog about. My following was people who are or were into modern homesteading. Many had followed me from various homesteading forums that I belonged to. One was a NY homesteading forum that I was an administrator for and we would meet in person time to time. Another was Homesteading Today, which one of the largest but changed after it was sold and everyone went to Facebook. I wrote four blogs and two were about life on my Peaceful Forest Homestead. Many of my friends on Facebook and Twitter were those followers. Since I moved here to Norwich, I have trimmed my friend lists considerably. 

As for my blogs, I can't not write. I have always written from a very young age. Something compels me to write my thoughts or stories in my head. I now have only the one blog left, hosted by Blogger. I opted for a free one mainly because it is the one I started with. It originally was Homesteading On The Internet and I started it on Yahoo360 before 2005. In 2005 I switched to Blogger. I know it is owned by Google and I hate being so into the tech giants but not much I can about it now. 

I do not make money off my blog since I took down all the affiliate links with the exception of the ones I put in the text of the post. Not often. But if I write about something I bought on Amazon, I include the link to it or products like it. I cannot make additional income living here due to my apartment rent being based on income. If you make $100 or more extra, you have to let them know...........you know what that means! Yeah, MORE paperwork! No thanks. Not worth the little bit of extra money.


----------



## katlupe

I am considering experimenting with using that Instacart thing to see how and if it works. And if it is worth using. I keep thinking about it. Even though Sonny comes here and drives me to the stores, I find it difficult to shop. Especially wearing that mask. I just wanted to hurry up and get my stuff and get out of the store. I did buy a pillow which I needed, but not sure I can use it for sleeping unless it gets better with use. I can shop Walmart online but no fresh stuff. And some items say in store only. I have been losing my enthusiasm for shopping there since the quarantine started anyway. I don't think it had anything to do with that.

Yesterday we even stopped at the Label Shopper store because they were having a big sale. Well, I thought it was a thrift store and it ended up being a new store with brand labels at cheaper prices. I was not comfortable shopping while Sonny waited nearby while I was looking at stuff. I suppose I would have done better if he had left me off and came back in an hour. They had a nice selection but I was not into shopping yesterday. 

So even though I try to be frugal when I shop, I still read labels and don't purchase any old thing. Shopping online is much easier for me and I usually get what I want even if it cost more money. 

Yesterday we had a nice day and came back to my apartment and had a rotisserie chicken and potato salad and then took a nap. I wanted to rest my legs straight out and Sonny had been up since 4 so he was tired out too. It was a nice quiet afternoon.


----------



## katlupe

I went to Tops this morning and got some groceries. They are having a sale and got a few things that were buy one get one free. I messaged Jeff (my son) to see if he needed anything and he asked for coffee. So he met me along the way home and got the coffee from me. I get so upset with him over various things, but after I got home, he had messaged me thanking me for getting it for him and telling me how much he loves me. With a lot of hearts. I can deal with his problems easier when I see that.

Right now I am coloring my hair. Sonny usually helps me and I do it at his house. I decided to try it here and you know what.......it is easier. I have better lighting. And by the time I am doing it at his house, I am tired out. Usually he has made a meal and the kitchen is full of pots and pans and dishes and I have to do it in his kitchen sink. They are bigger than mine, but hey, I am doing it now. Not stressed at all. I spread two old sheets that I usually use for Rabbit on the floor and have not dripped a drop yet. Another thing I can do myself!

My neighbor across the hall who uses the aide I had hired, told me she did not show up today and when she tried to call her, her phone was blocked. Yes, I think I made the right decision to change my mind about having an aide. 

I feel good today. I was careful at the store to not buy any foods that are not good for me. I might go back tomorrow to get a few things that I had no room for today. I wanted a spaghetti squash and it would have made my shopping bag too heavy. I hang it on the back of Jazzy on the head rest so I try to be careful not to load it too much.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> My neighbor across the hall who uses the aide I had hired, told me she did not show up today and when she tried to call her, her phone was blocked. Yes, I think I made the right decision to change my mind about having an aide.


I think you made the right decision about her, too. But maybe you'll consider a more competent aide in the future.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was a wonderful day! Sonny and I went to Bowman Lake State Park. It is not far and we try to go several times a year. When I left my house to move here, I left the forest that was completely around me there. I used to spend a lot of time in it. So it rejuvenates me. Sonny picked up a chopped salad from Subway for our lunch to take with us. It was a beautiful day and the trees are changing color fast. 

A small group of people came walking by with about 5 little dogs on leashes. Three were Dachshunds, which Sonny loved since he has one. One was a terrier and one was a small Husky looking dog, probably a puppy or a mini something. They stopped and talked to us. The park was pretty much closed up except for being able to go in and sit at a table or walk on the trails. We were at the tables near the beach and nobody else was there. Then a couple came and they were far away from us.


----------



## Sliverfox

Glad to read you got out to enjoy the weather & colorful leaves.

Saturday , hubby & I ended up in  Westville ,New York state. 
Went to the farmer's market there,, was the last day, for it.

Next stop was, to Mayville NY, Hartfield  ( former  airport for small planes) where there is an indoor  flea market.
You had to wear  your  mask, several folks wandering  about  in the flea market.

I bought  hard cover books & hubby found a tool he thought he couldn't live without.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Glad to read you got out to enjoy the weather & colorful leaves.
> 
> Saturday , hubby & I ended up in  Westville ,New York state.
> Went to the farmer's market there,, was the last day, for it.
> 
> Next stop was, to Mayville NY, Hartfield  ( former  airport for small planes) where there is an indoor  flea market.
> You had to wear  your  mask, several folks wandering  about  in the flea market.
> 
> I bought  hard cover books & hubby found a tool he thought he couldn't live without.



That sounds like a good day. I looked up Westville and Mayville to see where they were. Both are about 4 hours away. Every time someone on this forum mentions a location I google it just to learn where or about different places. Sounds like a fun day, especially going to a flea market!


----------



## katlupe

I believe you can spend your life always being frugal and getting the most for your money, then one day you say convenience is more important. Even more important some days then being healthier. I always read a label before I purchase.........or should say I always did. Now I find myself saying......forget that! Buying something that is already made. Like the side salads instead of making my own, which is what I used to do. Mine were always better and I knew what was in them. Buying a package of cookies instead of making my own. A box of brownie mix or cornbread mix. Of course now I am only cooking for one. 

Preparing a meal for one person, if you are making a whole meal with side dishes still uses the same amount of bowls, utensils, pans, etc. I really enjoy sitting at my computer to eat and that is what I do. Sometimes I am on YouTube and it is like when you sit in front of a television to eat. Which the experts always say you should not do. I do it anyway. My computer is on my table and it is a dining table.

I have to eat a softer food diet now due to my dentures. I cannot eat with them. I remember once long ago, must have been in the 80's being in a restaurant with my first husband and my best friend (at the time) and her husband and seeing an elderly woman taking her dentures out at the table and being disgusted. Like "yuck" and not even imagining what caused her to do that in the first place. Now I know. 

I also remember as a CNA in a nursing home making residents put their dentures in (or me putting them in for them) for supper. Many times a resident's dentures would end up being picked up with the tray by the food service. As a CNA, I had to follow the rules. That was one of them. Dentures in for their meals. Whether they could eat with them or not. Dumb rule.

Now I carry a little can with me and if (which is very rarely, usually the local Chinese restaurant) we go out to eat, I sneak my dentures in the can while I eat. Sonny does not care. He never wears his. I think he wore them twice that I know of. I worry about how I look without them so much but my friend from downstairs was surprised the other day when I mentioned them. She said she didn't know I had dentures. She has been in my apartment talking to me for an hour or more and I did not have them in. ??? I should worry no more about that.


----------



## katlupe

Fall is my favorite time of the year.  I love the cooler weather and the trees changing colors, but not their leaves dropping off. It is one of those pleasures that does not last very long, like a dish of ice cream. It is still pretty warm here though. 46 degrees when I got up this morning at 5. I still don't have to turn my heat on. This building holds the heat from the day before. Bricks. 

I got behind on writing out my budget sheets for October. I did mine yesterday and will do Jeff's today, when it is light out. That is the one thing I have found to save me the most money every month. Writing out the budget for each month by hand. I keep it on a clip board next to my computer so I can keep track of it all month. I mark off each item I  pay when it has gone through my account. I do the same with Jeff's account. Since I am his payee representative for his SSD check, doing this for him is even more helpful. I keep all these budget sheets in a loose leaf notebook after the month is over. Then if I die and he will have a new payee rep, probably from Social Services (I think) they could see how I did his budget and maybe that would help them.


----------



## katlupe

This time of year, used to be a busy time for me. What I did not harvest from the garden, my friend and I would buy bushels of from our local produce market. We would split the cost and then I, of course would can my share. Or store in the pantry or root cellar. Now I will just buy some canned or frozen. I don't have much luck storing fall vegetables in my apartment, even without my heat on.

Regardless of not gardening or preserving food anymore, it is still my favorite time of the year. I am getting a lot of things done that I started working on and never finished. I don't know why I just let things sit. Now I make a list the night before of things to do and try to get most of them done. 

When I lived with my husband in our house, his negativity would affect me so much. He had created that little homestead by clearing the trees around it and also by planning for and getting horses. He did not start the work on the house unless something went wrong and had to be repaired. He built a barn, cleared an area for the horses and basically worked outside all day. The inside was horrible! It was hard to live like that for as long as I did. 20 years. I loved the horses and two were mine. But he had made so much work for himself, and racked up so much debt due to building a solar system, that we had no money. Not much for food or other expenses. 

I started selling on eBay and became a Powerseller, selling off my own things. Not his. I sold guitar strings also. Many different brands. I did better with those on eBay than Amazon or Stringbaby. It got to the point where I could not use the money I had made from selling to buy more products. Debt and trying to pay for household bills. I was stressed and could not think of anything but getting out of there. He was angry, always doing his work yelling and swearing at God. Hated the horses by that time. Blamed them for everything. He would get mad if a cat meowed during the night or even got on his lap. He was not always like this. But when they say not to work too hard, they are right. It got to him. And he got to me.

He was miserable especially when the weather changed and winter was on the horizon. He had cut wood. He knew he would be shoveling snow. Oh, that was a job he hated more than anything. He complained that he never had any alone time. We lived in the middle of acres of state forest. He could have all the alone time he wanted. He had 2 Harleys and a nice truck that was too big for me to drive. I was not comfortable in it. I had nothing. I could only go somewhere with him to drive me. I felt trapped. Miserable. I cried every night when I went to bed. I slept downstairs since I could not go up and down the stairs. Plus I never trusted the two wood stoves burning at night and was afraid we'd have a fire. The cook stove was old and had leaks and I could see the shadows of the flames on the wall. It was scary at night.


----------



## katlupe

I woke up to a foggy 39 degrees morning. I like the crisp cold air in the morning. Something about it is refreshing to me. Sonny brought water to me yesterday and we watched a little tv. He downloaded the History channel, A & E channel and the WE channel apps from Amazon so I now have them to watch. I almost had a heart attack when I saw 3 invoices from Amazon thanking me for my purchases! Turns out each for 0.00 so I am okay with that. 

Little House on the Prairie touches on so many issues we are dealing with today. But in the late 1800's. A few shows deal with the town they moved to and was real noisy and violent. One man controlled everyone in the town. Even his spoiled brat. Another show, after they went back home dealt with a newspaper being started in Walnut Grove and Mrs. Olsen writing a column, "Harriet's Happenings" in which she wrote lies about all the people. Or their personal business like owing a bill at the store. Charles was angry and went to the owner of the paper. He told Charles, it doesn't matter. We have freedom of the press and the people want to read it anyway. Look at how they buy it when every new issue comes out. Charles got up at church and spoke about it and the people realized what they were doing by buying it. That newspaper went out of business.

I am on my second day of the Facebook diet. I check messenger for messages from Jeff, my son. Other than that, I have not gone there. I cannot deal with it. Even though I have eliminated all the trouble makers on my friends list and using FB Purity I was able to get rid of any topic I was not interested in. I realize now that what I need to do is to not read comments on any social media site. I know people are not all going to have the same ideas or opinions but some are outright nasty. 

Off to work on my blog now.


----------



## Irwin

Every time I see this thread, I think of the band Marmalade. Remember this song?


----------



## katlupe

Irwin said:


> Every time I see this thread, I think of the band Marmalade. Remember this song?


I forgot about that song! Yes, I remember it.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit is such a peaceful companion and I communicate with him even though he does not make a sound. He has his ways of getting my attention though. I bought him an "indoor potty" that is made for small dogs. It is plastic and has a plastic back. I realized after I got it that he was never going to use it as a potty. So I put a cushion on it and he likes to sleep there and always eats his oats there. When he wants oats he will race around me and try to lead me to the cushion. 

If I am sleeping or reading or watching tv and he is trying to get my attention, he will stand up on his hind legs to catch my eye. Sometimes though, it is like he actually speaks to me by looking at me and I think his thought is communicated to me in some way. If he cannot get my attention though and I am in bed, he will start chewing on that plastic back of the potty thing. He slams it against the wall to make a loud noise and it wakes me up. 

As far as making a sound, he has growled at me. Not lately. When I first got him, before we moved here, he lived with me and my husband for 3 and a half years. He would growl if I took him out of his cage so I could clean it. He was free roaming, but he likes to just lay in his cage and nap for long periods of time. He also does what is called a tooth purr. Kind of like a cat but with his teeth some way. I have only heard him do that a few times. His warning sign to me, is to stomp his back feet hard a couple of times and then to run and hide. Sometimes he has done that after hearing someone out in the hall late at night. He doesn't do it during the day, as there is activity out there.

I enjoy having him as a pet. I never thought I'd live without a cat as they were and will always be my favorite animal. I didn't pick him, God did. He is my last pet and I dread the day I lose him. For now though, life is good with me and my bunny boy.


----------



## katlupe

Since I have cut down on the amount of time I spend on the computer, I have made progress on all the stuff I needed to do in my apartment. Yesterday I fixed the fairy lights over the kitchen cupboards strung around my vase collection. They had become very dim and would not go brighter when I pressed the button to do so. I had to stand on a chair to do it and reach above my head which hurts my shoulders. Standing in one spot is one thing I do that hurts so bad. But I did it and rearranged some of the vases too. Added Christmas bulbs to a few to add a spark of color up there. The wire was being pinched by one of the cupboard doors and that is why it was so dim! Now it looks beautiful and I fixed it myself! 

I have decided on my plan for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Sonny has a very large family and they usually get together on Thanksgiving. I know he will probably give me a hard time about it, but I am not going this year. He can go if he wants. Does not really need me there but I know he likes it. I just cannot do this for him. I really do not mind not doing anything for Thanksgiving or Christmas. If he comes here I can make us a dinner and maybe Jeff, my son would come. Toning down my Christmas decorating also. I realized I have started dreading the holidays again, like I used to when I was with my husband. Not going to do that.


----------



## C'est Moi

katlupe said:


> Rabbit is such a peaceful companion and I communicate with him even though he does not make a sound. He has his ways of getting my attention though. I bought him an "indoor potty" that is made for small dogs. It is plastic and has a plastic back. I realized after I got it that he was never going to use it as a potty. So I put a cushion on it and he likes to sleep there and always eats his oats there. When he wants oats he will race around me and try to lead me to the cushion.
> 
> If I am sleeping or reading or watching tv and he is trying to get my attention, he will stand up on his hind legs to catch my eye. Sometimes though, it is like he actually speaks to me by looking at me and I think his thought is communicated to me in some way. If he cannot get my attention though and I am in bed, he will start chewing on that plastic back of the potty thing. He slams it against the wall to make a loud noise and it wakes me up.
> 
> As far as making a sound, he has growled at me. Not lately. When I first got him, before we moved here, he lived with me and my husband for 3 and a half years. He would growl if I took him out of his cage so I could clean it. He was free roaming, but he likes to just lay in his cage and nap for long periods of time. He also does what is called a tooth purr. Kind of like a cat but with his teeth some way. I have only heard him do that a few times. His warning sign to me, is to stomp his back feet hard a couple of times and then to run and hide. Sometimes he has done that after hearing someone out in the hall late at night. He doesn't do it during the day, as there is activity out there.
> 
> I enjoy having him as a pet. I never thought I'd live without a cat as they were and will always be my favorite animal. I didn't pick him, God did. He is my last pet and I dread the day I lose him. For now though, life is good with me and my bunny boy.


Interesting about your bunny.   Does he shed or need brushing?   Is it difficult to bathe him?


----------



## C'est Moi

katlupe said:


> Since I have cut down on the amount of time I spend on the computer, I have made progress on all the stuff I needed to do in my apartment. Yesterday I fixed the fairy lights over the kitchen cupboards strung around my vase collection. They had become very dim and would not go brighter when I pressed the button to do so. I had to stand on a chair to do it and reach above my head which hurts my shoulders. Standing in one spot is one thing I do that hurts so bad. But I did it and rearranged some of the vases too. Added Christmas bulbs to a few to add a spark of color up there. The wire was being pinched by one of the cupboard doors and that is why it was so dim! Now it looks beautiful and I fixed it myself!
> 
> I have decided on my plan for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Sonny has a very large family and they usually get together on Thanksgiving. I know he will probably give me a hard time about it, but I am not going this year. He can go if he wants. Does not really need me there but I know he likes it. I just cannot do this for him. I really do not mind not doing anything for Thanksgiving or Christmas. If he comes here I can make us a dinner and maybe Jeff, my son would come. Toning down my Christmas decorating also. I realized I have started dreading the holidays again, like I used to when I was with my husband. Not going to do that.


Good for you.   I have always hated the holidays and they fill me with dread.   "Tis the season" is not for everyone.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> This time of year, used to be a busy time for me. What I did not harvest from the garden, my friend and I would buy bushels of from our local produce market. We would split the cost and then I, of course would can my share. Or store in the pantry or root cellar. Now I will just buy some canned or frozen. I don't have much luck storing fall vegetables in my apartment, even without my heat on.
> 
> Regardless of not gardening or preserving food anymore, it is still my favorite time of the year. I am getting a lot of things done that I started working on and never finished. I don't know why I just let things sit. Now I make a list the night before of things to do and try to get most of them done.
> 
> When I lived with my husband in our house, his negativity would affect me so much. He had created that little homestead by clearing the trees around it and also by planning for and getting horses. He did not start the work on the house unless something went wrong and had to be repaired. He built a barn, cleared an area for the horses and basically worked outside all day. The inside was horrible! It was hard to live like that for as long as I did. 20 years. I loved the horses and two were mine. But he had made so much work for himself, and racked up so much debt due to building a solar system, that we had no money. Not much for food or other expenses.
> 
> I started selling on eBay and became a Powerseller, selling off my own things. Not his. I sold guitar strings also. Many different brands. I did better with those on eBay than Amazon or Stringbaby. It got to the point where I could not use the money I had made from selling to buy more products. Debt and trying to pay for household bills. I was stressed and could not think of anything but getting out of there. He was angry, always doing his work yelling and swearing at God. Hated the horses by that time. Blamed them for everything. He would get mad if a cat meowed during the night or even got on his lap. He was not always like this. But when they say not to work too hard, they are right. It got to him. And he got to me.
> 
> He was miserable especially when the weather changed and winter was on the horizon. He had cut wood. He knew he would be shoveling snow. Oh, that was a job he hated more than anything. He complained that he never had any alone time. We lived in the middle of acres of state forest. He could have all the alone time he wanted. He had 2 Harleys and a nice truck that was too big for me to drive. I was not comfortable in it. I had nothing. I could only go somewhere with him to drive me. I felt trapped. Miserable. I cried every night when I went to bed. I slept downstairs since I could not go up and down the stairs. Plus I never trusted the two wood stoves burning at night and was afraid we'd have a fire. The cook stove was old and had leaks and I could see the shadows of the flames on the wall. It was scary at night.
> 
> View attachment 126233


I am so sorry you had to live like this.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Since I have cut down on the amount of time I spend on the computer, I have made progress on all the stuff I needed to do in my apartment. Yesterday I fixed the fairy lights over the kitchen cupboards strung around my vase collection. They had become very dim and would not go brighter when I pressed the button to do so. I had to stand on a chair to do it and reach above my head which hurts my shoulders. Standing in one spot is one thing I do that hurts so bad. But I did it and rearranged some of the vases too. Added Christmas bulbs to a few to add a spark of color up there. The wire was being pinched by one of the cupboard doors and that is why it was so dim! Now it looks beautiful and I fixed it myself!
> 
> I have decided on my plan for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Sonny has a very large family and they usually get together on Thanksgiving. I know he will probably give me a hard time about it, but I am not going this year. He can go if he wants. Does not really need me there but I know he likes it. I just cannot do this for him. I really do not mind not doing anything for Thanksgiving or Christmas. If he comes here I can make us a dinner and maybe Jeff, my son would come. Toning down my Christmas decorating also. I realized I have started dreading the holidays again, like I used to when I was with my husband. Not going to do that.


I am no longer a big holiday fan.  It’s just too much work and with no children at home, and no one comes over except our son with DS, and our oldest son who wears a mask, its not worth the work.


----------



## katlupe

C'est Moi said:


> Interesting about your bunny.   Does he shed or need brushing?   Is it difficult to bathe him?


Rabbits are not supposed to be bathed at all. Only in extreme circumstances. They clean themselves like cats do. He molts (sheds) several times a year. I have to brush him daily and it is not a problem. He loves it and will stand still till I stop. His fur actually, if I was a spinner, could be spun into thread. He is a Californian rabbit which is bred for meat. He got lucky!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I had to vacuum pack the meat I bought at the grocery store. My freezer is full! I am happy. Today I definitely am not doing much. My knees hurt very bad due to all the standing, though I sat on the stool through out the process, when I cut the plastic for the bags I had to stand up. I did not do the dishes after supper last night. So doing them right now.

I plan on watching Little House on the Prairie and coloring (adult coloring is good for stress, makes me feel peaceful) all day. Laundry and changing my bedding can wait till tomorrow. I opened my window and am loving the crisp morning air.


----------



## katlupe

I am a fairly quiet person. I am also not one to point out to others their mistakes or my opinion on what they should be doing. I might complain about someone to my bf, but not to others or them. Not so much because I want to avoid conflict (which I do) but because I realize everybody is different and my ways is not everybody else's way. Now if they ask my opinion. that is different. Writing is my normal method of complaining since no one but me will read it. 

Living in an apartment building like I do is the way I can see many different people and their lives up close. I am friendly to everyone, as much as saying good morning or just hello. If they want to have a conversation with me, I will talk with them a bit. Some people are just lonely and need to talk. Then there are some who won't even say hello back. Some are downright rude. 

There is a couple who live upstairs who hate me for some reason I do not know. I always say hello to them if I pass them or like yesterday ride in the elevator with them. They ignore my greeting and me. It is a small elevator! One day the wife appeared at my door with some jewelry she was selling that her husband makes. I bought a pair of earrings just to make them like me (or at least speak to me). Did that make a difference? No. They still never speak to me. So when she appeared at my door again to sell something else he made I just said no thank you. Now if they were that way to others too, I could understand that. But they are very friendly to everyone else. Even the new maintenance man. 

I thought about this and have decided I will continue to greet them in a very friendly, happy tone. My Mom always told me you catch more flies with honey than vinegar (or something like that). So I will kill them with friendliness.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I am a fairly quiet person. I am also not one to point out to others their mistakes or my opinion on what they should be doing. I might complain about someone to my bf, but not to others or them. Not so much because I want to avoid conflict (which I do) but because I realize everybody is different and my ways is not everybody else's way. Now if they ask my opinion. that is different. Writing is my normal method of complaining since no one but me will read it.
> 
> Living in an apartment building like I do is the way I can see many different people and their lives up close. I am friendly to everyone, as much as saying good morning or just hello. If they want to have a conversation with me, I will talk with them a bit. Some people are just lonely and need to talk. Then there are some who won't even say hello back. Some are downright rude.
> 
> There is a couple who live upstairs who hate me for some reason I do not know. I always say hello to them if I pass them or like yesterday ride in the elevator with them. They ignore my greeting and me. It is a small elevator! One day the wife appeared at my door with some jewelry she was selling that her husband makes. I bought a pair of earrings just to make them like me (or at least speak to me). Did that make a difference? No. They still never speak to me. So when she appeared at my door again to sell something else he made I just said no thank you. Now if they were that way to others too, I could understand that. But they are very friendly to everyone else. Even the new maintenance man.
> 
> I thought about this and have decided I will continue to greet them in a very friendly, happy tone. My Mom always told me you catch more flies with honey than vinegar (or something like that). So I will kill them with friendliness.


Don’t put any more energy into thinking about it, it will drive you crazy, lol.  Just be your usual self, do not buy any more jewelry, and move on.  People can be very strange.  I once had a store clerk say that she thought I walked so well I didn’t need a walker.

I responded that I’d let my doctor know her opinion.  .  At that point in time, couple decades back, I mostly needed the walker for balance so yes I could walk well, with the walker.  Without it, I walked like a drunken sailor.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I did it again..........second time in the last two months that I ordered something on Amazon for my son that I accidentally charged my own debit card and not his! Luckily I had money to cover it in my savings account. Just transferred it before the credit union did. If they did, they would have charged me a fee and then it would have put it at a negative balance. I tried to cancel the order but it could not be cancelled. I will get the money from Jeff's account next time I am out.

I am on the last season of Little House on the Prairie. I don't like it as well so taking me longer to go through it. I miss Michael Landon in these shows. And they changed the intro, which I loved. Watching the 3 little girls running down the hill. I know all the cast wanted to move on as the children grew up. But I would have enjoyed watching the lives of the main children after they grew up. Oh well, the next series I plan to watch is The Waltons. 

Sonny brought me water and hay yesterday afternoon and we just sat and watched Little House on the Prairie. Was relaxing to not go shopping or anywhere. He really got into the show, yet he does not watch it at home. He is more into Law & Order or Pawnbrokers.

I have not turned my heat on yet. Not that I am trying to save money or anything like that. I am just not cold. It is 55 this morning and that is not cold to me. I see people all bundled up when they go out. I am still wearing shorts or skirts. Living with wood stoves for so long, I dreaded the times of year when it was cooler out but the heat of the wood stove was too warm. I slept downstairs near the stove and it was a big one (I could put 4 canning size pots on it at the same time). So it put out a lot of heat, even when banked back. I had a love hate relationship with wood stoves. Now I am thankful to have electric heat and being totally comfortable and in my own control.


----------



## katlupe

I woke up this morning around 6 and was so hot. I opened my window even though it is cold out. Felt so good. about 10 minutes ago, I am sitting here writing on my computer and hear people waiting for the elevator saying how cold it is out here........uh oh! I guess my cool air was escaping out my door! I keep a sheet rolled up along the bottom of the door but around the frame of the door there is an open space. At night I see the light coming through there and the space is quite big. I need to research that to see if there is something I can block that space with that would not affect opening and closing the door.

There are 7 couples who live in this apartment building, 21 singles, 35 total people in the whole building. There are 2 apartments that are empty at the present time. Right now there is 5 dogs, 3 cats, that I know of and 2 house rabbits. For the most part, things have been pretty quiet during this quarantine. Nobody has gotten sick so far. I really miss the community room though. We used to have a potluck supper once a month. Bingo twice a month, movies on the dvd player that one of us would bring down and we'd have popcorn and bring our own drinks. Our resident meeting was a meeting that we'd have coffee and a snack and discuss our concerns living here and we'd pay $2. dues and that money would go toward sending someone a gift when they were in the hospital or returned from the hospital, or lost a family member, sometimes it would go toward a pizza party downstairs. Some of us are closer than others. Some keep to themselves.



This is my apartment building. This side of it is where there are businesses. Chenango County Art Council is in here with a large theater that originally was the school's auditorium.



This is what it used to look like. It was built in 1880


----------



## RadishRose

It sounds like a good place for seniors, Kat. If not for the pandemic, it must be fun to get together for something almost every week. I would like that.


----------



## katlupe

I have been feeling pretty good for the last few days. I truly think it is due to not eating high carbs and sugar. Yesterday I was able to do my laundry downstairs using my rolling walker instead of "Jazzy" (mobility chair). It has been _*months*_ since I could do that! Just something simple as eating healthy for me food. One thing that helps me stick to this and not be tempted is not eating with others. They may mean well but almost everyone else thinks that I am silly to follow the keto food plan. I always wonder why they think that when they complain of a million health issues and don't even consider their food intake.

Intermitten fasting is the other thing I do and only eat between certain times. Noon to 7:00 PM is my window for eating and it is so easy I don't even have to think about it. Some days, I only eat once around 3 instead. That is due to forgetting to fix something earlier and it takes a bit to prepare and cook. I do have my coffee every morning though and that keeps me satisfied.

As far at the Ketogenic food plan goes, I do not measure macros and all that stuff. I use Fitday to keep track of my food but have not done it at all this past week. Need to start doing it again. Just been too busy. I keep my carbs at 20 or below. That is easy to do if you learn how many carbs is in the food you eat regularly. I don't weigh myself either. I use clothing to measure myself. A favorite pair of pants that I cannot wear........I have two. One is a smaller size than the other. Got to keep track to stay on track.


----------



## hollydolly

Irwin said:


> Every time I see this thread, I think of the band Marmalade. Remember this song?


One of my favourite songs from one of my favourite bands from my home city


----------



## katlupe

I finally turned my heat on. It is set at 68. The only reason I turned it on is because Rabbit's ears felt cold. So I thought he might need it warmer, especially at night. My house plants I have to move from the window sill in the evening to the table. It is too cold near the windows. They do not have storm windows on them. I like cooler temps just not freezing ones. 

I think not having the aide has been good for me. It forced me to do the work. Actually I feel much better due to the keto food plan and IF, so I can do the work. I vacuumed yesterday and that wore me out.....but I did it! Looks good as I made a few changes while doing it. Rabbit loves it when I move things around. Especially his stuff or what he considers his stuff. You would think the loud vacuum would really scare him, but not for long. He goes under the bed when it first goes on and after a bit he comes out. Rabbits seem to be as curious as cats.

Well I told Sonny yesterday that I am not going anywhere for Thanksgiving. He said he would not go to his family's dinner if I didn't. But I held my ground. He can go if he wants. Or he can come here and I will fix a dinner. And Jeff can come here if he wants or come get some dinner and take home. I told him I won't be hurt if Sonny spends it with his family and I won't. When I go anywhere like that I keep watching the clock hoping it is time to go home. Even when I am at his house. I don't know what is wrong with me but that is how I really feel. I am doing well on the keto food plan but I might splurge for Thanksgiving and have a traditional dinner..........just not a huge amount of food. 

I spent too many years with my husband's family on every holiday and having to ignore my own. I resented it. His mother acted like a spoiled brat if I did not go to their family dinners. It was way too religious for me and they pushed the religion down our throats. My family was Catholic and their family members would make remarks against Catholics. I did not like it one bit.


----------



## katlupe

Well last night Facebook removed the old design and it messed up the FB Purity I was using and everyone else was using. I could not scroll the newsfeed at all. I would try to read a post or write a comment and it would jump to another spot. Horrible! It finally froze my computer when I tried to post my good night photo. I left without even posting a good night. Maybe the FBP software people will work on it and come up with something. Everyone was on their page complaining and asking for help. I shut my computer down for the whole night. If I go there today, I will use my phone but I do not post when using my phone. So that is it for that for the time being.

From my apartment window I can look out the window and see a fake owl on the roof of the gymnasium directly across from me. I don't know why he is there but I guess he has been there for years. Crows aren't scared of him. They sit up there along the ledge. One thing I do miss living here is the wild birds that came to my deck rail all winter. One of the woodpeckers would even come to the window in my living room because somehow he figured out that was where I was. I had 2 pairs of blue jays and one of them really loved my pumpkin bread. He would pick up as many pieces as he could at once! I scattered the food along the rail so they would give others a chance. There was a whole family of woodpeckers and they were there all winter too. Of course, I had many chickadees and they would try to get my attention when I was at the well getting water. I saved many of them from my cats and from flying into the sliding glass doors. Even putting stickers on the doors did not stop them. I will never the birds at Peaceful Forest.

Sonny's cousin has opened a horse stable. She said people can pay what they can afford or nothing for riding or even for boarding. She is offering lessons, riding, training or just spending time with horses. She said she does not care to make money off it. But offer people the chance to be around horses. I am planning on going there and maybe spend some time brushing a horse or two. I just miss my horses so much and at first I thought I would never want to be near another one again. Because it hurts so much. But I know I had to leave my house in order to save my 3 horses' lives. I did that. Hopefully, they are fat and happy now where they went all three together. After seeing Sonny's cousin's photos of her new stable and herd of horses, I am dying to go see them and be around them.........and smell that horse flesh again. And have them smelling me and sneezing all over me...............

My horses, Dark Shadow, Georgie Girl and Tawny.


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful horses, Kat. If you go to that new stable I'd love to see a pic.


----------



## jerry old

Reflections?
yea, have some

I thought  I  was a redneck until age 17, when i moved far, far, into the rural.

These  lyrics applied to the natives

"Well, I was drunk the day my Mom got outta prison.
And I went to pick her up in the rain.
But, before I could get to the station in my pickup
truck
She got runned over by a damned old train."
By David Allen cole

My potential father-in-law,
his three son's
and a son-in-law drove off a 200 foot cliff.

The son-in-law's annual visit with his wife were eagerly anticipated:  He had a job-money for beer!
They had driven to beer joint got, three cases of beer...

They drank two cases in a roadside park,s drank two cases, tarted home:
The pappy, who  was driving, drove off the cliff.

The son-in-law was decapitated- he was a semi-decent person,
Just didn't seem right, that the only half-way Decent Person should get Killed while the others lived (?)


The pappy had a broken back ,he wouldn't die...(
.the three sons, all had  broken legs, arms, internal injuries)


----------



## katlupe

Friday I had a nail appointment so had Sonny take me to the farmer's market because my friend gave me two $4.00 coupons she got from OFA. We went there and they had a lot of good stuff! I just wish that market was closer to downtown. I am sure a lot more people would go there........plus, I could go to it on Jazzy. Well, tomorrow (Monday) I am calling OFA to see if they have any more coupons left. I believe they give you $20. worth and it cannot be used in a grocery store. Just at local farm stands or farmer's markets. 



The only beverages I drink is coffee (2 cups in the morning), ice tea, sometimes hot herbal teas and water. I make ice and keep a ice bin full. Ice is definitely a luxury for me! In my off-the-grid home, our refrigerator did not have a freezer so we did not have ice. I lived for 6 years with no refrigerator at all. So I didn't have a problem with no freezer or no ice. I guess I pretended it didn't matter. I pretended that I liked to drink room temperature water or tea. 

Sometimes I would get a drink right from the well and it was so cold and good. When I finally got the refrigerator, I kept it in the pantry so it was not in a heated room. It would not run all winter. I started making tea and putting in the refrigerator so I would have a cold glass of tea. I loved that! Now I have plenty of ice and keep my bin full. I make big ice cubes filling the tray right to the top. It is still a luxury to me and I always appreciate it.

The new Facebook design affects my computer really bad. It makes it run too hard and causes it to freeze. No other site does that so I know it is FB. I suppose this is a sign for me to stop going there. I hate to lose touch with my friends and family but I have no choice. When things happen in my life, I usually see them as a sign of something better in the future. That is the way it has always turned out. Even when bad things happen...........or rather, especially when bad things happen. What it is doing so far, is to make me being more productive on things I put off doing because I am stuck on FB. Nope, not a bad thing at all.


----------



## katlupe

This week my problem is only feeding Rabbit hay. No greens. No oats. No treats.......which is his morning banana. He has a condition and the way to clear it is up is a totally hay diet. He is mad at me at the moment. He is used to getting oats or greens whenever he asks. I have to do this for his own good, but how do you explain to a rabbit? It could take three weeks or more to clear up this problem (Intermitten Soft Cecotropes or ISC). He has had this problem for a long time now but I didn't know it was a health issue. I thought it was just his body's system and I had to deal with it. I found the exact issues he has on The House Rabbit Society's website and know this is what it is. I am excited to think I can clear it up with the right diet! I did not know a thing about house rabbits when I got him so probably made many mistakes.

My other problem is that my telephone tells me I am running out of storage space. I do not understand that. So I am trying to move ALL photos to my external hard drive but I have to send them to my email or messenger on fb to save them. Trying to do it through out the day, little by little. I had to delete ALL my messages that were texted to me. I hated to do that because of Sonny's and think some day I might not have him and would like to see those messages. Same with the voice mail box which is full of his messages to me when we first got together and I love to listen to those. Maybe I need to buy a tape recorder and record them.

I did not do my laundry yesterday so will be doing it for sure today. It is raining so a good day for inside stuff.......who am I kidding? I am ALWAYS doing inside stuff!


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> One of my favourite songs from one of my favourite bands from my home city




Brilliant song holly


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe, you have some nice veggies there. 

Will you bake the squash in the oven?

I'm glad to know you can clear up Rabbit's condition. I don't know a thing about caring for them, but I like to see them. I thought rabbits loved lettuce and carrots too, but maybe not all the time. I love when you talk about him. I never knew anyone with a pet rabbit before.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe, you have some nice veggies there.
> 
> Will you bake the squash in the oven?
> 
> I'm glad to know you can clear up Rabbit's condition. I don't know a thing about caring for them, but I like to see them. I thought rabbits loved lettuce and carrots too, but maybe not all the time. I love when you talk about him. I never knew anyone with a pet rabbit before.



No, I make the spaghetti squash in the Instant Pot. Done in 7 minutes! The acorn squash I usually bake in the Nuwave oven but I am going to experiment with the IP and see how it comes out there. I have been adding the squash to other dishes and mixing it in and like the way it turns out.

Rabbits do like lettuce and carrots but it depends on what kind of lettuce has the most nutrition. Iceberg is not good for them at all but they will eat it. Carrots are a treat and should be given as a treat only and very small pieces. I did not know that when I first got him and gave him a lot of them.

This is a picture when I first got him and he was living in my barn  and I gave him carrots as a meal. He loved that!


----------



## RadishRose

Cute!. His ears seem so soft.

I saw your squash on the Food forum. Looks tasty!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Cute!. His ears seem so soft.
> 
> I saw your squash on the Food forum. Looks tasty!


Thank you, it is!


----------



## katlupe

Today, I turned on my Christmas fairy lights. They are wrapped on my 2 ft. silver foil Christmas tree that is on top of my curio cabinet. I decided to store the tree with the lights there instead of taking it down and putting it in my (packed to the brim) storage area downstairs. Occasionally during the off Christmas season I would turn them on if I did not have air conditioner plugged in. The plug on the air conditioner covers the outlet so hard to plug anything else in at the same time.

I also turned on the blue light inside the curio cabinet too. I rarely turn that on but when I do I can see my cat collection. Right now the curio cabinet is sort of hidden in that corner due to me having too much stuff there. Trying to clean it up so not so cluttered. Some of it is Rabbit's fault. His box is right in front of the cabinet bottom door. Color and music put me in a good mood on a gloomy day.

Yesterday I figured out how to fix my Facebook page. It was giant! I had to remove the FB Purity and instantly it was normal again. It still affects my computer though and even freezes it so I have to shut it down.

The other thing I fixed was my Amazon Fire Stick...........that too, froze on me yesterday. I watched a YouTube video and fixed it. Which was just unplugging it from the outlet and plugging it back in after awhile. Worked too.

Today I am working on many things. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## katlupe

One rule I made for myself when I moved here in 2018 was, when I talk to anyone who lives here to never repeat what they told me to anyone else. If someone tells me something I have already been told, I just say, "I heard that." It is a good rule since as is common, people living together in close areas there is disagreements. A couple days ago someone taped to the door to the ramp, "Pick up your dog poop. We know who you are." There are only 5 dogs in the whole building. From my windows, I can see who picks it up if I am watching when they are out there (though I am usually not). If it is the person I suspect, I hope not. He is in his 90's and just had surgery on his eyes and can't walk very well. I love this guy and his dog. His dog is old too. He got her from a rescue because no one wanted her because she is not pretty. If I could walk good, I'd offer to clean it up for him. But I can't. Some days, I never leave my apartment.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I think that you are wise not to _share information _with the other tenants in your building.

I wouldn't even acknowledge that I had heard the information from another source.

It's fun for me to hear the same basic story from several tenants in my little section and compare opinions, facts, etc...


----------



## katlupe

Well, I did not do too good limiting Rabbit to only eating hay. He did not have temper tantrum or anything like that. Instead he was not eating a lot of hay or drinking enough. This morning he had nothing in his litter box, a small puddle but not like usual. So I decided to give him a bit of greens. The greens give him enough water to make up for him not drinking. So I went to the store this morning and got green leaf lettuce, red leaf lettuce and cilantro for him. He ate about 2 cups of greens so far. They say he is supposed to eat 1 cup per every 2 pounds he weighs. Well, he was on hay only since Monday and it is Friday and he has no Cecotropes stuck on his butt. Hopefully, he got them all.

Rabbit is my last pet in my life. I just care about them too much and seems I always am stressed over them. In my previous life, I used to take my cats to vet if they sneezed. Had all their shots and did everything I was supposed to. When I could no longer could afford to do that, I had to learn how to doctor my pets myself. Yes, cats, dog, chicken, horses and a goat. And they lived longer lives and when they died, they died peacefully at home with me and my husband right there. Now the horses, as far as I know are still alive. I just don't know for sure. I learned a lot from an old farmer who I worked with my husband on his farm caring for his horses.........about 25 or so of them. He knew how to doctor and how to get medicines from vets. That is where all my horses came from. 

Last night Sonny came over and picked up groceries for me to make us a supper. He brought my hay for Rabbit and water for me. He has been doing that for me since I moved here.

 Today, just kind of quiet day here after I went to the store.


----------



## katlupe

Editing some posts on my blog this morning. 2018 was a bad year and a good year. I am seeing now why so many of my FB friends said they knew I was not happy. Sonny said he could tell as he read every one of my blog posts (and they go back to 2005). Here is a copy of something I wrote. Not exactly a poem but my version of one. I wrote a few of these that year. This was the first. Reading it now reminds me of how I felt the day I wrote it and how far I have come since then.

*Hopes and Dreams Canceled*

Busted dreams, I see at night,
Waking up to tears streaming,
on my pillow and cheeks.
Sadness taking my mind over,

Whatever happened to me,
the person I used to be?
She was lost somewhere
and I don't know how to get her back.

I didn't see her leave,
she didn't say good-by.
One day I looked and could not find her.
I cried that day for her.

She had such hopes and dreams, but
they were canceled.
Canceled by bad choices.
Then forgotten for the time.

Years later looking back,
I cringe to think of what she did
to herself and her dreams.
Like they did not matter.

But matter they did.
Now she looks back and cries.
Cries for her sadness consumes her.
Cries for it being too late for her,

too late to have any dreams,
just hardship and heartbreak,
worry, pain and loneliness
visit her daily. Whether she invites them or not.

Nobody to talk to.
Nobody that cares.
All alone in the universe,
not caring whether she lives or dies.

Nobody would notice.
So she goes through each day,
over and over the same
trivial routine of daily living.

Each day is all the same,
nothing to get excited about,
nothing to smile about,
just her every day boring life.

Hating her life and going through the motions,
but nothing affecting that spot deep inside,
where excitement, hope and dreams dwells,
deep inside each person.

Some never encourage it to come to the surface.
They just push it back inside,
like a lump of clay.
There it stays for the rest of their life.

Yeah, my life was pretty pointless back then. Just chores from morning to night. No place to call my own with my bed being right in the living room. Now I seem to spend an awful lot of time on cleaning or just being happy in my life in my little apartment.


----------



## MarciKS

I love it kat!


----------



## katlupe

Happy Halloween to you all! Have a scary day!


----------



## MarciKS

Kansas sunflowers on Halloween LOL


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe  there are parts of the above,, that I can relate to.
Especially as we  head into the winter months.
The days all the same,, even with   hubby around,, children  busy with their lives.

Only things to look forward to trying to get into stores early & going to doctors.

Since  our  dog died,, tell, hubby,,"I'm taking myself  for a walk."

When looking at  ads  for pets, choice of  big dogs, cats or rabbits.

From  trying to handle  rabbits as a youngster & getting scratches  on my arms.
Don't think a rabbit would be a good  fit.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe  there are parts of the above,, that I can relate to.
> Especially as we  head into the winter months.
> The days all the same,, even with   hubby around,, children  busy with their lives.
> 
> Only things to look forward to trying to get into stores early & going to doctors.
> 
> Since  our  dog died,, tell, hubby,,"I'm taking myself  for a walk."
> 
> When looking at  ads  for pets, choice of  big dogs, cats or rabbits.
> 
> From  trying to handle  rabbits as a youngster & getting scratches  on my arms.
> Don't think a rabbit would be a good  fit.


Rabbits are not an easy pet to have. Their system is so strange. Most of the them do not really like to be picked up or cuddled. Mine definitely does not. I would have never thought about getting one if he hadn't showed up at my house. I love him to death. But not an easy pet. I have had all sorts and have to say cats for me were the easiest.


----------



## Sliverfox

Being an only child ,, the  barn cats were my playmates.

Chickens were harder to catch ,,until I learned they thought my shoe laces were worms or snakes.
Set on a log, stomp my feet,, chickens would run over , pull my shoe  laces,untying them.

My mother  couldn't figure out I was getting  my shoes  laces untied, especially after double tying them.


----------



## MarciKS

I've had dogs and cats. I prefer cats. Now that I can't have any pets I just feed the squirrels. There is one stray cat in our hood and he won't come near anyone. He will eat your food but soon as you show up he bolts. Weirdest stray I've ever seen. LOL! I don't see too many of them here like I did in Hillsboro. I think it's because we have an animal shelter here.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I've had dogs and cats. I prefer cats. Now that I can't have any pets I just feed the squirrels. There is one stray cat in our hood and he won't come near anyone. He will eat your food but soon as you show up he bolts. Weirdest stray I've ever seen. LOL! I don't see too many of them here like I did in Hillsboro. I think it's because we have an animal shelter here.


I have always been a cat person. I just see a cat and love it.


----------



## katlupe

For days now, I have been studying my bookcases. One big one and one small one. They are not fine furniture. My Daddy made these by throwing together scraps of wood he had on hand and painting with the porch paint. He just needed them for books and was not concerned with looks or anything of that nature. The little one, he had given to me to use in my house next to my computer for my books. That house was a disaster so looks did not matter. The big one I brought home when I cleaned out his house after he died in 2012. I brought both of them to my apartment when I moved here. They work and I don't really need to spend money on furniture for something I already have. 

Like I said, I have been studying them, trying to see how I could make them neater and make my entrance way nicer. Yesterday, I got my answer...........when I came in on Jazzy (my mobility chair), the wheel caught the bottom of the small bookcase and it tipped over on me. The only thing that saved Jazzy was the bottom shelf had big loose leaf notebooks on it that stabilized it from falling completely over. CDs everywhere! What a mess I had! 

But.......it gave me the idea to move it to the corner on the other side of the big bookcase. I measured it.........it fit perfectly! Thank you, Lord! I love it there and then bare spot where it was????? Staying bare because I will have more room to get around with my walker or Jazzy.


----------



## katlupe

First snow of the year.......we had a sprinkling but nothing lasting till now. Not sure if this will last but at least for the morning.This snow is all over the cars in the parking lot. I see my neighbor across the hall from me left on her mobility scooter before I got up. Her tracks down the driveway. My dog, Nikita, loved the snow. When it snowed, first thing in the morning, she'd be outside rolling and rolling in it. I always think of her when it snows.






My horses, just like Nikita, hated summer time and loved winter. Cold and snow and they were happy. People say Thoroughbreds don't like cold weather but mine sure did.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> First snow of the year.......we had a sprinkling but nothing lasting till now. Not sure if this will last but at least for the morning.This snow is all over the cars in the parking lot. I see my neighbor across the hall from me left on her mobility scooter before I got up. Her tracks down the driveway. My dog, Nikita, loved the snow. When it snowed, first thing in the morning, she'd be outside rolling and rolling in it. I always think of her when it snows.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131599
> 
> 
> 
> My horses, just like Nikita, hated summer time and loved winter. Cold and snow and they were happy. People say Thoroughbreds don't like cold weather but mine sure did.
> 
> View attachment 131600


I really miss the dog


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aneeda72 ,, we sit on the  missing  dog  bench & tell stories about our  dogs.
But  probably need  box of   tissues , as I am a weeper.


----------



## RadishRose

Katlupe, I also have had cats and dogs. I love both! To me, both are affectionate animals but cats are funnier.

I have a little dog now but wish I could have a cat too. The problem is no room for a litter box and I really don't want to deal with one.

Is Rabbit feeling good now?


----------



## bowmore

@katlupe , you are doing it the hard way. Take your charging cable and plug it into the USB port on your PC or laptop. You can access and download your photos that way. I do it all the time.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Katlupe, I also have had cats and dogs. I love both! To me, both are affectionate animals but cats are funnier.
> 
> I have a little dog now but wish I could have a cat too. The problem is no room for a litter box and I really don't want to deal with one.
> 
> Is Rabbit feeling good now?


Yes, Rabbit is doing much better. No oats. Less banana. But the big difference is oat hay. And he seems to love it.


----------



## katlupe

bowmore said:


> @katlupe , you are doing it the hard way. Take your charging cable and plug it into the USB port on your PC or laptop. You can access and download your photos that way. I do it all the time.


That's what I do with the camera. Are you telling me it works with the phone too? I will never be comfortable with the phone but would like to do that.


----------



## katlupe

Sunday, Sonny took me to his cousin's stable. My cousin and her husband met us there and we hadn't seen each other in a long, long time. She is like a sister to me. Horses are good for me. We had a good time. She had 2 minis who paid a lot of attention to Sonny and me when they discovered I had a bag of apples and carrots in my walker seat.



This is Mike. He was pretty good and Sonny's cousin's grandkids were riding him. But he is not for a beginner. We will be going back again. All together she has about 7 different horses. Two paints. One big Thoroughbred, which is a rescue and she is trying to put some weight on her. Very thin. I am partial to Thoroughbreds, as that is what my own horses were. It was a fun day.


----------



## katlupe

28 degrees here this morning and foggy. I don't mind. I am tired of warm weather and being hot all the time. Yesterday, I had my air conditioner running! In November! 

Two of the new rugs I bought go in my entrance way which is in front of the closet. The doors to the closets in this apartment are the type that pull out in the middle of two panels. They are on a track at the top. The problem now is they will not open due to the new rugs. So.......I either have to take them off the closet and maybe cover it with a curtain. Or have the bottom of the doors cut off so it will go over the rugs. The rugs are not a high pile but still too high for these cheap doors. 

I started cooking some chicken in the Instant Pot just now to make Chicken Noodle Soup. Have to go cut up the onions and celery after I finish this post. I forgot to buy carrots, but have dehydrated ones in my Emergency Essentials, so will use those. They are good too.

Rearranging the closets so one closet has all my dresses, skirts, sweaters, jackets, etc.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, an electrician spent the day putting new LED lights in the halls. Very bright out there now! Last week the maintenance man and another guy worked on the rooms on the lower level. There are some offices down there, our community room, the laundry room, a bathroom, the room with the water, heating and electrical stuff in it and our storage room. They took out a lot of office equipment, some water heaters and a refrigerator. Now it looks like they might be remodeling those rooms. 

Our maintenance man and manager both, work at two other complexes owned by the same company but in two other locations. Not far from here. So  they are not here every day like our old manager and maintenance man were. Right now we have 3 empty apartments and yesterday a man was here looking at two of them. 

I have been limiting my computer time so I can do other things. I sit down in the morning at the computer and before I know it noon is here. I am always saying where did the time go? 

If it doesn't rain today, I am thinking of going to the store. I am waiting for it to warm up a bit first though. About 30 degrees here right now. Need to get Rabbit some greens and parsley.


----------



## MarciKS

you doing ok kat?


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> you doing ok kat?


Yes, I am okay. I have not been spending much time on my computer lately. Trying to get outside a bit more while I can. Thank you so much for asking!!!! I appreciate that!!!


----------



## katlupe

Well today Sonny is taking me grocery shopping after our hair appointments. I have a list and hope everything is not all ready sold out. But I am doing a real simple Thanksgiving dinner for 3 people (with leftovers for each) so shouldn't be that much work. I do not use the stove that is in my apartment, but my Nuwave oven (not an air fryer). So I am making chicken instead of turkey. I like it better. My plan is sweet potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie and apple or blueberry pie. I want to make more than I normally would so Sonny & Jeff will both have leftovers to take home with them. Jeff will probably not eat with us, though I invited him. He will probably come and get his dinner and go back to his apartment. That is fine with me if that is what he wants. I just like knowing he has a good Thanksgiving meal.

I want to make an appointment to go to a new dentist for more dental work. I really need to do this. But........as well as being a dentist scared person, I do not want to go to any medical places until this virus has quieted down more. I have always avoided getting sick by avoiding places where sick people go or negative energy is present. So I will wait on the dentist appointment for now.

Friday my plan is to start working on my storage area. At least an hour a day going through stuff. A box or bag for things to donate. And big labels on the other things that I am keeping. I need room down there to put my carpet shampooer. It takes up precious room in my closet and I don't use it that often.

My new rugs look good, though the ones I wanted for my entrance could not be used there or else I could not open the closet door. So they are in my bedroom (what I call my bedroom, it is a studio apartment so not a separate room) at least for now. I could have the closet door removed completely but it is too dusty in here and I don't want my clothing getting dust on. Or maybe I could have them take a bit off the bottom of the closet door. I will think about this later.

I hope if you are reading this, you have a nice day and thank you for reading and caring about what I say.


----------



## MarciKS

dinner sounds like it will be yummy!


----------



## RadishRose

I always enjoy reading your posts, Kat!


----------



## katlupe

Thank you for your comments! 

I have old journals, notebooks that I used to write in. Now I write on the computer as I am afraid my hands can't take the physical writing for very long. I do manage to color with them though. lol I wrote in an old journal how it was the day before Thanksgiving and I had no money to buy food for a Thanksgiving dinner. I will never forget those days. So even though I have a smaller income than I had living with my husband, I have more of everything. Including peace of mind. 

Now though I can buy the food for the Thanksgiving dinner, I am sad to say I am not making everything myself, from "scratch" as they say. I always cooked that way. No, this dinner is being cooked by me but I bought convenience foods (and did not read the ingredients labels........I could not bear to do that! lol). I bought chicken thighs because they are easy and I won't have to cut them up. Stuffing will be from a box and I have had that in the past and actually like it. I bought gravy in a jar, but will probably doctor it up, though I could possibly make gravy from the chicken juices and grease in the pan after they are cooked. Cranberry sauce in a can. I suppose the sweet potatoes are the only other things I will be making with no help.......cooked in the Instant Pot. And pies........I bought two pies baked by Walmart's bakery and cool whip to top them. I just cannot stand in the kitchen cooking and cleaning up for any length of time. 

 I figure we will have a good dinner together. Nobody will be complaining. Sonny & Jeff are not the type to say anything bad about my cooking, even if it was bad. When I think back to the previous Thanksgiving dinners Jeff and I have had, I think this one will be way better than those. It seems we always had dinners at my in-laws' homes. Jeff will remember waiting for the turkey to get done and being put back in the oven because it wasn't done yet. My first husband's mother was not a cook and that was the only meal she made all year. They lived out on Long Island and we'd spend the week there. Going out to eat or getting take out the rest of the time. 

If it wasn't for Sonny & Jeff, well Sonny actually, I would not even be making a dinner like this. I am not real big on holidays. To me, they are just like any other day. I am just so happy not to be going anywhere!!! I love being home.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sounds nice!

I'm sure the Pilgrims would have stopped at Walmart to pick up a pie and a tub of Cool Whip if they could.







Wishing you a peaceful and relaxing Thanksgiving, kat!


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> I'm sure the Pilgrims would have stopped at Walmart to pick up a pie and a tub of Cool Whip if they could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you a peaceful and relaxing Thanksgiving, kat!


Thank you, Bea!


----------



## RadishRose

Kat, your meal will be great eaten together.

Honestly, I don't make Thanksgiving dinner anymore. I would go to my son's, but not this year.
I also think doctoring up canned gravy a little is just fine.

Have a happy day tomorrow!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Jules

Your modified Thanksgiving dinner sounds wonderful.  The leftovers will be appreciated by Sonny & Jeff.


----------



## katlupe

Today is a beautiful day here in NY. I even have my window open a little bit to get that fresh air. Sonny had to go pick up his prescriptions at the hospital and then he is going grocery shopping. So not talking to me on the phone for awhile. 

Since I made soup yesterday, I can eat that for a few days. Sometimes it is nice to not have to do too much cooking. 

My cousin's wife is at home under hospice care. It has been hard as we didn't expect this right now. She seemed to be doing good and we were encouraged. She is in God's hands now. I loved her a lot and am going to miss her. 2020 has sure been a tough year,

Well going to go cheer myself up a bit. Watching a movie and coloring.


----------



## katlupe

Ever since I changed Rabbit's diet, he has been doing so much better. The first thing house rabbit owners look at is their bunnies' poop. I belong to a house rabbit forum and that is always a big topic of discussion. I have noticed he has much more energy too. In the morning now he is running, hopping and doing binkys all over the place. So taking the oats out of his diet and replacing it with oat hay was the right choice. I am not buying kale for him either right now. Kale and spinach have something in their chemical make up that limits how much a rabbit should eat. 

He still sleeps pretty much all day but that is normal for rabbits. They are what is called  crepuscular - they are most lively at dawn and dusk, and get their *sleep* (typically around 11 hours a *day*) during the middle of the *day* and also at night. A good pet for someone like me. He is my last pet but when he is gone, I will have to watch myself or I will end up with a cat. I am such a cat person that is hard for me to see one and not want one. 

This is a picture I just took a little bit ago. He has been investigating the shelf I keep my shoes on. He has never chewed any, but many rabbit parents say their rabbits do. He wants to chew the wood bookcase as it is not finished wood, just painted. I put cardboard under it to level it and he has been chewing on that. That is okay though.


----------



## katlupe

I know the longer I live, then I will see more and more people I love or know will die. I remember my father saying he was the only one left after his lifelong friend died at 93. It does not make it any easier the older they are. My mother died at 78 and my father died at 93. Both were difficult but it was easier to lose my mother because she had been sick for over 24 years and was in her bed for the last few years. She was always saying she did not want to live if my father died first. She prayed to die and when she was dying I was able to accept it easier. Not the same with my father, though his last year, he kept saying it was his last.

Yesterday, my cousin's wife died at home. She had struggled for so many years and now it is over. So I am sad, especially for her close family members but feel her pain is finally gone and she can be at peace. 

Today I have a lot to do and can't wait for it to get lighter so I can get started.


----------



## katlupe

For the most part, I am very happy living here in my apartment. But last year our manager was fired and we went months with no manager. I am not a complainer so it didn't bother me until they finally replaced her. The new manager started a few months back. I did not even know she had been hired until the elevator would not move and she was in her office and someone went there and got her. That was the one and only time I talked to her. So I don't want to judge her without knowing or unfavorably compare her to our old manager. But since this quarantine she has put signs up all over the place without ever talking to us directly. Our old manager had meetings so we could all voice our concerns and she would address them.

Yesterday, I opened my door and there was a letter from the manager that tomorrow (which is today now) she would be conducting the annual inspection (never had one before) of our apartments from 9:00 AM to 3:30 PM. Now I would have liked more notice of that or especially that it was not on the day most people get their checks. Everyone usually goes out on this day. I always have to go do my son's money and pay his rent. Lucky for me that Sonny will do it for me today. 

The letter has that bossy sound to it and could have been written softer. The part I did not like was that she said if you were not home they would inspect your apartment anyway and said if  you have a pet to either take it with you or put it in a cage. There is no way I could lock my pet in a cage if I was not here or if strangers came into my apartment. He has to be able to hide under the bed. So that is why I asked Sonny to do Jeff's money for me today. He has happy to do it. After the inspection is over, he will take me to the store. 

I am sure there will be no problem with my apartment as I keep it very clean and neat. She said it could take about 15 minutes but I doubt mine will take that long. Just one big room. This is what you get when you opt for the convenience and assistance of a senior living facility. I always remind myself of that. I got up early to clean Rabbit's cage and will try to carry my garbage out using my walker because I do not want to get Jazzy (mobility chair) wet. Already done the cage and after my  coffee will do my shower and then the garbage.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope  the inspection went well?

We have an old  house    which we  rent to a lady who is on HUD.

At times the things they find wrong  ,makes me think  they've  only checked buildings that were  build   to HUD's specifications.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I know the longer I live, then I will see more and more people I love or know will die. I remember my father saying he was the only one left after his lifelong friend died at 93. It does not make it any easier the older they are. My mother died at 78 and my father died at 93. Both were difficult but it was easier to lose my mother because she had been sick for over 24 years and was in her bed for the last few years. She was always saying she did not want to live if my father died first. She prayed to die and when she was dying I was able to accept it easier. Not the same with my father, though his last year, he kept saying it was his last.
> 
> Yesterday, my cousin's wife died at home. She had struggled for so many years and now it is over. So I am sad, especially for her close family members but feel her pain is finally gone and she can be at peace.
> 
> Today I have a lot to do and can't wait for it to get lighter so I can get started.


Sorry about your cousin's wife Kat. You said you loved her so I hope your grief will pass soon.


----------



## RadishRose

That was rather short notice for the inspection! I'd be curious if the lease stated anything about giving notice for inspections.

I'm sure you passed with flying colors.


----------



## C'est Moi

Kat--about your rug and the closet door....  you might take down the door and hang a long curtain over the opening to keep dust out.  You could choose a curtain (or make one) that will coordinate with the rug and your other furnishings.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> That was rather short notice for the inspection! I'd be curious if the lease stated anything about giving notice for inspections.
> 
> I'm sure you passed with flying colors.


It is in the lease that they can inspect anytime with 24 hours notice. It turned out good.


----------



## katlupe

C'est Moi said:


> Kat--about your rug and the closet door....  you might take down the door and hang a long curtain over the opening to keep dust out.  You could choose a curtain (or make one) that will coordinate with the rug and your other furnishings.


I thought about doing that.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Sorry about your cousin's wife Kat. You said you loved her so I hope your grief will pass soon.


Thank you. Well the thing that helps is that she talked about dying quite often. Like she expected it. Just a few months ago she asked her grandsons what they wanted when she died. The youngest one, maybe 12 or so, said he wanted to live with grandpa (her husband and my cousin) so he would not have to be alone. And a few days before she died she had talked to people on FB. Everyone telling her they loved her and she answered everyone back to tell them she loved them too. She was involved in that lawsuit over the baby powder causing cancer. She could not talk about it due to the lawsuit.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Hope  the inspection went well?
> 
> We have an old  house    which we  rent to a lady who is on HUD.
> 
> At times the things they find wrong  ,makes me think  they've  only checked buildings that were  build   to HUD's specifications.


It went very well!


----------



## katlupe

So yesterday I and a number of other residents in my building jumped the gun and got worried about this inspection. Turned out very good. Rich, the maintenance man and Miranda, the manager came in and he started changing the batteries in the smoke and carbon monoxide detectors. Then he put new filters in the stove hood. He asked if there was anything I needed fixed. I showed him a couple of things and he said he will be getting them done very soon. One is the heater/night light in the bathroom. It never has worked. It is also full of dust so he said he will fix it or replace it and clean it all out. They did not go around looking at our stuff or opening closets.

The best news though is that my rent is going down $21.00!!! Due to the utility allowance. Since I had Sonny buy my money order for next month's rent already, I have to cash it and get another one. That is okay.

The manager was really taken with Rabbit. Even Rich came over to see him (he was under the table) and said, "awwww" when he saw him. So in the future, I never will have to put him in a cage when anyone comes in to fix or see something. I think that is meant for dogs mainly. They can be pretty aggressive to someone entering their home. Cats, well maybe to prevent them from escaping when they open the door to the apartment. Rabbit would never go out the door, even if I left it wide open.

After that was all finished, I went downstairs with one of my neighbors down the hall and about 6 others were sitting in the lobby talking. So we joined them. It was so nice. You know, I have not had a group of friends like this in a very long time.........I mean years.

The thing about the inspection that worried people is the way they word these notices. I saw it with the past manager too. It comes off sounding harsh, like they are coming after you. A more pleasant tone would be nice. My one neighbor down the hall, a man who lives alone, got so upset over that notice that he could not sleep. He got up at 3:00 AM and started cleaning. He was so scared they were going to take all his things away! I felt sorry for him when I heard him say that. Next time I will remember not to over react. They really want us here. I think they need to check apartments though for things that need repairs. And the notice mentioned hoarding and housecleaning, which could cause our building to become infested with pests and nobody wants that. No way!


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe ,, that makes me happy to read  the inspection wasn't bad.

With HUD inspections they tell you the day ,, time  between  8 - 5.
Our renter never  calls to tell us  when the  inspecting people arrive.


----------



## RadishRose

That's great about your rent reduction!

I'm glad it went so well and Rabbit was a hit with the inspectors!


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe ,, that makes me happy to read  the inspection wasn't bad.
> 
> With HUD inspections they tell you the day ,, time  between  8 - 5.
> Our renter never  calls to tell us  when the  inspecting people arrive.


They did tell us that but just the day before. Our lease says 24 hour notice so it is to be expected. I just wish it was not on the third. That is my most stressful day as it is since I usually have to take care of my son's money and rent and he gets panicky if I don't get it done by noon. But Sonny did it for me. So turned out okay.


----------



## katlupe

It might seem childish, but I have gotten into coloring in adult coloring books. It is a soothing thing to do while listening to music or even watching videos on the television. The books are spiral ones with perforated pictures. I have just let them stay in the books and don't pull them out. Yesterday, I was at my neighbor's apartment and she also does the adult coloring. The back of her entrance door was covered with her pictures! She used small magnets to attach them. So yesterday I ordered some magnets to get started.

The thing is that I was looking for something to decorate the back of the door with. The door is all white and metal. So this turns out to be the perfect way. I can't wait for those magnets to arrive. Using magnets instead of tape means I can change the pictures on a whim.

Tomorrow, Sonny is coming up to take me shopping, in the afternoon. He has a go kart meeting to go to earlier. I hate shopping on the day everyone gets their checks so try to go a few days later if possible. I was going to take a ride on Jazzy to Tops today for a few things but my phone says light rain. I will wait and see on that. I can always get by but was wanting some popcorn and a banana for Rabbit.


----------



## MarciKS

There's nothing wrong with adult coloring books! Glad you found something you enjoy. I don't have that kind of patience.


----------



## RadishRose

Those adult coloring books have been around and enjoyed for a long time. Year ago, I used to use them, too. But then the Internet happened and I quickly became addicted.


----------



## MarciKS

Me too Rads


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> It might seem childish, but I have gotten into coloring in adult coloring books. It is a soothing thing to do while listening to music or even watching videos on the television. The books are spiral ones with perforated pictures. I have just let them stay in the books and don't pull them out. Yesterday, I was at my neighbor's apartment and she also does the adult coloring. The back of her entrance door was covered with her pictures! She used small magnets to attach them. So yesterday I ordered some magnets to get started.
> 
> The thing is that I was looking for something to decorate the back of the door with. The door is all white and metal. So this turns out to be the perfect way. I can't wait for those magnets to arrive. Using magnets instead of tape means I can change the pictures on a whim.
> 
> Tomorrow, Sonny is coming up to take me shopping, in the afternoon. He has a go kart meeting to go to earlier. I hate shopping on the day everyone gets their checks so try to go a few days later if possible. I was going to take a ride on Jazzy to Tops today for a few things but my phone says light rain. I will wait and see on that. I can always get by but was wanting some popcorn and a banana for Rabbit.


I color in adult coloring books every day.  I use colored pencils.


----------



## MarciKS

@katlupe haven't seen you for a few days. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> @katlupe haven't seen you for a few days. Hope you're doing ok.


Thank you for asking. I was in a sad mood and am better now.


----------



## MarciKS

*hugs* Glad you're better. How's Rabbit?


----------



## katlupe

He is pretty good! Very loving this morning. Wants me to pet his nose constantly. I am like, "I need my coffee!"


----------



## MarciKS

I'm gonna get mine too.


----------



## MarciKS

Wanna see something funny?


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on the area that I call my art gallery. Now I am not an artist, not even close. But I have come up with a good way to display the pictures I color in the adult coloring books. The books I buy (from Amazon, of course) are perforated and the paper is thicker than some. So they are good to display. My neighbor down the hall had put her pictures on the back of her entrance with magnets (the round kind that are brown that is used for crafts with adhesive on one side). So I did that on the back of my door but I didn't like those round brown magnets on the pictures. I cut out some designs on several pictures I had colored and stuck them to a magnet. So the four corners now have a 3 dimensional look to them. 

I truly believe in color therapy. It lifts my mood, along with music. My entrance door is at one end of my apartment so when I am at the other end, I look at that door and it makes me smile. I put up some pictures on the closet door next to the entrance door but that is not metal so I had to use two sided tape. I will post a picture to show you in a few minutes.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> Wanna see something funny?


Yes!


----------



## MarciKS

let me know when you see it so i can take it down k?


----------



## MarciKS

LOL!


----------



## MarciKS

our little secret...rofl


----------



## katlupe

I would not say funny, don't take it down! I like it. What a big cup you have!


----------



## katlupe

For years, I never had my picture taken. I was always the one with the camera so it was easy. On social media I used an avatar or an old, old picture. Then Sonny came along............


----------



## MarciKS

I am not leaving my bedhead on your page. LOL!

Yes I require big cups of coffee. I just wanted you to know I was having coffee with you for real.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

That is so cool, katlupe . A couple of my friends have house rabbits also and love them to pieces!!!


----------



## katlupe

This is the entrance door (inside my apartment).


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I am not leaving my bedhead on your page. LOL!
> 
> Yes I require big cups of coffee. I just wanted you to know I was having coffee with you for real.




Here's mine but I am not as brave as you so early in the day. No bedhead picture of me.


----------



## katlupe

The closet door.


----------



## katlupe

Kathleen’s Place said:


> That is so cool, katlupe . A couple of my friends have house rabbits also and love them to pieces!!!


I have had him for 6 years and got him by accident actually. I never knew about house rabbits or even thought about having one. Glad I have him here.


----------



## katlupe

My art gallery in the entrance.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> View attachment 138709
> 
> Here's mine but I am not as brave as you so early in the day. No bedhead picture of me.


That's why you were the only one to see my bedhead. I'm kinda shy.


----------



## MarciKS

The dr and staff saw my bedhead yesterday during my telemed appt. LOL


----------



## katlupe

My plans for today was to finally get to my laundry and vacuuming. But stupid me! I forgot that today is the day Sonny and I are supposed to visit his cousin's horse stable again. When he reminded me last night, I was not a happy camper. I hate going to visit people and even though I love horses, well, they are not my horses. I don't know if mine are even alive at this point and I found myself wishing those were the ones I was going to see. So this is the last time I am making plans ahead of time to visit someone. 

I have not enjoyed Christmas time in a very long time. I am not sad about it or lonely. My thoughts about it is that I spent many Christmas's in the past when my son was growing up, that was like in a movie. With my first husband. I would go all out for it. He was Jewish and he really enjoyed my Christmas traditions that I made myself for my son. 

In the last years of living at my house (my last house), I loved it if there was a bad snowstorm on Christmas so I could stay home. My husband would go to his family's home (when his mother was alive) to a big Christmas celebration. I would offer to stay home due to the snow and to make sure our horses had water and hay through out the day. Otherwise if we both went we always had to leave early due to worrying about the horses. I loved it when I was home alone and it was snowing..........makes it very quiet outside with just the sound of the snow coming down. Peaceful! Not like that in a city. 

So today..............will try to make the best of it and be nice.


----------



## MarciKS

Hope it turns out to be better than you thought.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe ,
I can relate to  your Christmas  thoughts.
My mother always make a big thing out of Christmas.

She left  such a big hole in my heart when she passed away,years ago.
Was very hard  for me to make  memorable  Christmases  for our  sons.

Now they  are grown  & far  from home,,makes it hard to even think of putting few Christmas decorations up.
I may get out a few of my  snowmen ,, some garland & lights  to make us feel  cherry.

Enjoy  the visit  with the horses,, give them a pat  from me.
If my last horse is still alive ,, he'd be  old,  hopefully  living a good life.


----------



## katlupe

I should know better than dreading to do something with Sonny! I had a very nice day yesterday. The horses were happy to see us and especially happy when I fed them apples and carrots. I cannot believe it, but I saw those horses in the pasture, which was down an incline and quite a bit of distance (for me) but I had this desire to walk (with my walker, of course) to them. Rebecca was showing Sonny where he could drive the car to miss the muddy areas to take me down it or she could bring the horses up to the barn. I was like....No, I want to walk down to them. I started pushing my walker and went all the way down. It was not hard at all (the Lord was definitely with me showing me that I could do it). 

When we got to the bottom, I left my walker and walked to the gate. Sonny sat on my walker and Rebecca and I fed the horses their treats. When we went back up, I felt the exertion when I was almost to the top. Like when you exercise. It was Sonny I was a little worried about due to his health issues. But he did fine. And so far this morning, my legs (knees especially) do not hurt like they normally would when I do much work on my feet.

Then we went inside the arena and had coffee and hot cocoa and gave treats to the minis. The minis are adorable. They belonged to a lady who was in her 90's. She kept the smaller one, Magic, in her house and had trained her to go to the door if she had to go to the bathroom! Like Trigger! She took them for walks down the street on a leash as if they were dogs. As she got less steady on her feet her son pressed her to rehome Rose, who lived in the barn. Well the two had been together their whole lives and ponies are very stubborn and set in their ways. Rebecca bought Rose and Rose screamed all the way home and for the following week. The son called her and said Magic was doing the same. So the lady wanted her to take Magic also so they could be together and in a good home. That was 5 years ago. 



This is the field I walked down. You can't really tell in the photo but it was a hill. 



This is where we were walking to. The horses have a large pasture beyond the fence.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe ,
> I can relate to  your Christmas  thoughts.
> My mother always make a big thing out of Christmas.
> 
> She left  such a big hole in my heart when she passed away,years ago.
> Was very hard  for me to make  memorable  Christmases  for our  sons.
> 
> Now they  are grown  & far  from home,,makes it hard to even think of putting few Christmas decorations up.
> I may get out a few of my  snowmen ,, some garland & lights  to make us feel  cherry.
> 
> Enjoy  the visit  with the horses,, give them a pat  from me.
> If my last horse is still alive ,, he'd be  old,  hopefully  living a good life.


This year I am not putting up many decorations at all. Just a few. Coming home last night I see a lot of people are still going all out with the decorations. I like looking at them but do not want all that work. Taking them out of boxes, putting them up, taking them down and putting them back in boxes. Nope, too much work for me. We exchanged cards here in my building and our halls are decorated. That is enough for me. My two little trees are always right here so no work to those.

I try not to think about my own horses. But I do have dreams about them. I hope they are happy too.


----------



## katlupe

Here are the horses I spent the day with yesterday.


Mike leads Lacey (who is totally blind) to us.


----------



## katlupe

I am not positive but I think her name is Dawn. She is Thoroughbred and Standardbred and needs to put weight on. She is shy though and would not come to the gate with the others. We had to throw her apples and carrots to her.


----------



## katlupe

Apona, she wormed her way into being my favorite because she comes right to me.


----------



## katlupe

Lacey is blind but also the only one that cannot be ridden because she likes to buck people off.


----------



## MarciKS

Love the pics kat. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> Love the pics kat. Glad you enjoyed it.


I always do that to myself. Get stressed out that I have to go somewhere and then when I get there I have a good time and am glad I went.


----------



## Sliverfox

Katlupe,,
I get stressed when we have to travel any distance in our motorhome.

Good  for  you hiking  down to see the horses & make it back up the hill.
How are your legs today?

The lady that has the horses  is  great to take in the blind & unwanted  horses.
When I boarded horses,,saw a few sad  cases of neglect.


----------



## RadishRose

Kat, I really enjoyed reading all about your day. I loved reading about the horses! You got some nice shots of them; I especially like the first one of Mike and Lacy approaching.

You got some exercise, that's for sure.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> I always do that to myself. Get stressed out that I have to go somewhere and then when I get there I have a good time and am glad I went.


I understand.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I took on a project I have been putting off for a week. I applied double sided carpet tape to the rugs I have over the apartment carpeting. The apartment carpet is a boring beige and my rugs are colorful and a different texture. But the corners were sticking up and when I moved Jazzy (mobility chair) across the rug it would lift up from the floor in various spots. Sometimes it did that with my rolling walker if I was not paying attention. So I thought I'd see if this would work. It does.

I saw on the Amazon reviews one person said they used this brand of tape on a rug on a carpet and it worked good. So I thought I'd try it. Well, I am glad I did. It works perfectly. I can't believe it. But..............it was hard for me to do. I know Sonny would have done it for me. He would have laid on the floor to do it. The trouble I have with him is that he does not always follow my directions and do things the way I want them done. He always has a "better" way. But I like things done MY way.

It took me all day (with many breaks in between) and I had to vacuum everything first. All this after I cleaned Rabbit's cage. Today I want to try to do laundry but might wait till tomorrow on that chore. My legs are in need of a rest today. Other than going out to the dumpster and my mail box on Jazzy, I need to stay quiet today.


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe,, Yes,, sounds like you need to spend the day taking it easy.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> katlupe,, Yes,, sounds like you need to spend the day taking it easy.


I usually start out saying that but then end up doing other things. Hard for me to just sit somewhere.


----------



## katlupe

My view out my window this morning.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe,, you've got more  snow than we do.



A stray snowflake or  two tumble  down  once in awhile  here.

Since we or son  can' t travel  for Christmas, would prefer to get  snowed in.

Silly us,, we  bought  dominoes & board game,, Sequence to  do.
Haven't  played either  yet.
Did  take the wrappers off,  look at the instructions for Sequence.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe,, you've got more  snow than we do.
> 
> 
> 
> A stray snowflake or  two tumble  down  once in awhile  here.
> 
> Since we or son  can' t travel  for Christmas, would prefer to get  snowed in.
> 
> Silly us,, we  bought  dominoes & board game,, Sequence to  do.
> Haven't  played either  yet.
> Did  take the wrappers off,  look at the instructions for Sequence.


Everyone keeps telling me that we will be getting a lot. My neighbor came back with a cart full of groceries and he said Walmart was a zoo.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> View attachment 139586
> 
> My view out my window this morning.


We got a dusting of snow here.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday morning, I woke up to a lot of snow. I think Norwich got 28 inches. Binghamton had something around 37. It took most of the morning to clean us out here. Once Rich, our maintenance man got here, that moved along faster. He had snowblower and got the ramp cleaned out pretty fast. The people with cars had to go and clean them  off. It was a lot of work, but it looked like they were having a good time talking to each other while doing it. Helping each other too. I like the snow, but have never been someone who does stuff outside in it. No, I like to look at it out the window but especially now, I have to be careful not to fall. That is a big reason, outside of the expense, that I chose not to own a vehicle when I moved here.


----------



## Sliverfox

Katlupe,, Hubby &  I were out  & about the snow,,in  our yard.

Last night I looked out our window which faces the yard.
There were deer  eating grass in our foot prints.
Didn't  think I had displaced that much snow.


----------



## katlupe

This is how it looks today. My city, Norwich, NY, does an excellent job with snow removal and they were at it around 4 AM today. They plow the snow into the center of the street and then in the early AM, they remove it by the truck loads.


----------



## Pepper

I like small towns.  Do you live near deb or aunt bea?


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Yesterday I took on a project I have been putting off for a week. I applied double sided carpet tape to the rugs I have over the apartment carpeting. The apartment carpet is a boring beige and my rugs are colorful and a different texture. But the corners were sticking up and when I moved Jazzy (mobility chair) across the rug it would lift up from the floor in various spots. Sometimes it did that with my rolling walker if I was not paying attention. So I thought I'd see if this would work. It does.
> 
> I saw on the Amazon reviews one person said they used this brand of tape on a rug on a carpet and it worked good. So I thought I'd try it. Well, I am glad I did. It works perfectly. I can't believe it. But..............it was hard for me to do. I know Sonny would have done it for me. He would have laid on the floor to do it. The trouble I have with him is that he does not always follow my directions and do things the way I want them done. He always has a "better" way. But I like things done MY way.
> 
> It took me all day (with many breaks in between) and I had to vacuum everything first. All this after I cleaned Rabbit's cage. Today I want to try to do laundry but might wait till tomorrow on that chore. My legs are in need of a rest today. Other than going out to the dumpster and my mail box on Jazzy, I need to stay quiet today.


What is the brand you used?  I need it as well and what I’ve bought does not work.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

katlupe said:


> Thank you. Well the thing that helps is that she talked about dying quite often. Like she expected it. Just a few months ago she asked her grandsons what they wanted when she died. The youngest one, maybe 12 or so, said he wanted to live with grandpa (her husband and my cousin) so he would not have to be alone. And a few days before she died she had talked to people on FB. Everyone telling her they loved her and she answered everyone back to tell them she loved them too. She was involved in that lawsuit over the baby powder causing cancer. She could not talk about it due to the lawsuit.


Oh my gosh...the answer from her 12 year old grandson warmed my heart right down to my toes  So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

Please, be careful if you take jazzy out for a spin.  Drivers may not be able to see you over top of the snowbanks at corners and intersections where the snow is piled up.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> Please, be careful if you take jazzy out for a spin.  Drivers may not be able to see you over top of the snowbanks at corners and intersections where the snow is piled up.


No need to worry, I don't drive Jazzy if it is wet outside. I could never drive it that fast, though it looks like fun. lol


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> What is the brand you used?  I need it as well and what I’ve bought does not work.


This one works good. It is YYXLIFE carpet tape double sided 2" by 30 yards. I got it on Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

katlupe said:


> This one works good. It is YYXLIFE carpet tape double sided 2" by 30 yards. I got it on Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh my gosh...the answer from her 12 year old grandson warmed my heart right down to my toes  So very sorry for your loss.


Thank you. Yes, her grandsons spent just about every week end with them.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I like small towns.  Do you live near deb or aunt bea?


I don't know. I think Marie is near Rochester, which is a couple of hours away. And one of the guys, sorry  but his name escapes me at this moment lives in Cortland which is not far at all. I have gone there a lot, especially to a certain diner we like there. I am between Oneonta and Binghamton. About 35 miles either way.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I like small towns.  Do you live near deb or aunt bea?


I just realized you are in NY! I have to say I love NYC but have not been there in close to 20 years now. I used to be able to take the bus and go shopping or whatever. My first husband was from the Bronx and then later his family moved to Oceanside. So we went there a lot.


----------



## katlupe

I opened my door this morning to go downstairs to check my mail and there was a police officer standing there..........I said, "you were not coming to my apartment, were you?" He laughed and assured me he was not. He was assisting the emergency squad to take someone to the ER. Otherwise my day was pretty quiet. I had to rest my legs so I sat in my recliner, colored and watched videos. Drinking a lot of water mostly, but some ice tea too.

Then I decided I need to do some sort of exercise because I sit too much. So I did a lap around my hallway with my rolling walker. One lap today. I will do two tomorrow. The instructions that came with my thighmaster said I could use it for arm exercises but I find it too complex and have to stand up to do them.  I sold my cast iron dumbbells when I moved here. They were too big and clunky for me now. So I need to find a one pound dumbbell or hand weight to do some upper body exercises. Like for triceps, biceps, deltoids and back. No leg work for now. I used to do a lot of free weight work outs and had a gym in my house. So I know if I can at least do some sort of exercise it will help me physically and mentally. Nothing too challenging at this point.

I was about to buy a pair of one pound dumbbells on Amazon and one of the reviews mentioned how strong they smelled. So strong she put them in her garage for 3 years and the smell never went away. Okay. Not for me. I have Multiple Chemical Sensitivities. So I will look in the store tomorrow when I go with Sonny.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I opened my door this morning to go downstairs to check my mail and there was a police officer standing there..........I said, "you were not coming to my apartment, were you?" He laughed and assured me he was not. He was assisting the emergency squad to take someone to the ER. Otherwise my day was pretty quiet. I had to rest my legs so I sat in my recliner, colored and watched videos. Drinking a lot of water mostly, but some ice tea too.
> 
> Then I decided I need to do some sort of exercise because I sit too much. So I did a lap around my hallway with my rolling walker. One lap today. I will do two tomorrow. The instructions that came with my thighmaster said I could use it for arm exercises but I find it too complex and have to stand up to do them.  I sold my cast iron dumbbells when I moved here. They were too big and clunky for me now. So I need to find a one pound dumbbell or hand weight to do some upper body exercises. Like for triceps, biceps, deltoids and back. No leg work for now. I used to do a lot of free weight work outs and had a gym in my house. So I know if I can at least do some sort of exercise it will help me physically and mentally. Nothing too challenging at this point.
> 
> I was about to buy a pair of one pound dumbbells on Amazon and one of the reviews mentioned how strong they smelled. So strong she put them in her garage for 3 years and the smell never went away. Okay. Not for me. I have Multiple Chemical Sensitivities. So I will look in the store tomorrow when I go with Sonny.


kat,

Check the pantry for some weights.

Canned goods, soda bottles filled with water, detergent bottle, a pound of dried beans, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## Sliverfox

A couple of  gallon jugs filled with water may work till you find    something.
IF gallon jugs are too heavy to start with,, check  your cupboard  for   16 oz. cans.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> I just realized you are in NY! I have to say I love NYC but have not been there in close to 20 years now. I used to be able to take the bus and go shopping or whatever. My first husband was from the Bronx and then later his family moved to Oceanside. So we went there a lot.


Both places I know well, particularly Oceanside.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny was supposed to bring me water and take me grocery shopping. I hate going on the week-end but he has been babysitting his two great grandchildren while his daughter is in a training program for a new at home job (on the computer). She usually babysits the kids while their parents are at work. Yesterday morning he called me in a panic because he thought something was wrong with his dog, Spud. He did not dare leave him all day. So maybe today he will be able to come here.

I want to go to my doctor for a check up but I am afraid to go. I figure I will need to get blood work and maybe x-rays so that would mean going into one of the hospitals and I have been avoiding medical places for now. I can go for the tests to my local hospital which might be safer, less people and low risk in my county. But the doctor's office is in the next county and there is a higher risk there. I wish I could change doctors and go to one right here but the reputation of the one I go to is high and not so much for the local ones. This is the same problem I have with going back for more dental work. I keep trying to wait this thing out.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I tried to reflect upon my life but it was obscured by memories.


----------



## katlupe

Mr. Ed said:


> I tried to reflect upon my life but it was obscured by memories.


Good memories, I  hope.


----------



## Mr. Ed

katlupe said:


> Good memories, I  hope.


Of course, the stuff you want to keep around forever


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny was supposed to bring me water and take me grocery shopping. I hate going on the week-end but he has been babysitting his two great grandchildren while his daughter is in a training program for a new at home job (on the computer). She usually babysits the kids while their parents are at work. Yesterday morning he called me in a panic because he thought something was wrong with his dog, Spud. He did not dare leave him all day. So maybe today he will be able to come here.
> 
> I want to go to my doctor for a check up but I am afraid to go. I figure I will need to get blood work and maybe x-rays so that would mean going into one of the hospitals and I have been avoiding medical places for now. I can go for the tests to my local hospital which might be safer, less people and low risk in my county. But the doctor's office is in the next county and there is a higher risk there. I wish I could change doctors and go to one right here but the reputation of the one I go to is high and not so much for the local ones. This is the same problem I have with going back for more dental work. I keep trying to wait this thing out.


I think the hospital is probably safe.  I had to go to several lately and you keep you mask on.  I am putting off the dentist though cause you have to take the mask off for a long period of time.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny was supposed to bring me water and take me grocery shopping. I hate going on the week-end but he has been babysitting his two great grandchildren while his daughter is in a training program for a new at home job (on the computer). She usually babysits the kids while their parents are at work. Yesterday morning he called me in a panic because he thought something was wrong with his dog, Spud. He did not dare leave him all day. So maybe today he will be able to come here.
> 
> I want to go to my doctor for a check up but I am afraid to go. I figure I will need to get blood work and maybe x-rays so that would mean going into one of the hospitals and I have been avoiding medical places for now. I can go for the tests to my local hospital which might be safer, less people and low risk in my county. But the doctor's office is in the next county and there is a higher risk there. I wish I could change doctors and go to one right here but the reputation of the one I go to is high and not so much for the local ones. This is the same problem I have with going back for more dental work. I keep trying to wait this thing out.


Same here on the waiting this thing out. I need new glasses badly but I'm trying to wait it out too.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I went to Walmart, which surprisingly was not that crowded. Must be everyone spent all their money all ready. Then to Aldi's and Tops, but I did not go in Tops. Sonny went in for me since by that time I could not walk. I was like, "forget it. I don't need it." He insisted on going in and he even paid for the stuff he got there for me. I wanted unsweetened ice tea all ready made in a bottle. I usually make my own but thought having some on hand would be good so I would not have to use my water up making tea. Forgot buying some jugs of water at Walmart so got some of those there too. Aldi's did not have them or does not sell them. Usually Sonny brings my water from his house but due to this snow storm we had it was difficult for him. He had plowed out several of his neighbors and his own driveway is very long so he was busy. Plus his dog had been sick. 

So today is basically a rest day for me. The day after I shop I always need to rest the next day. I will probably vacuum pack the hamburger and chicken I bought yesterday, but that is about all I have planned. Of course, doing Rabbit's cage. I do that every day unless something comes up. Which it did yesterday, and I did not clean it. So have to do it today. It is not such a messy job, especially since I changed his diet. He is doing great now and has been very happy. I just wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## katlupe

So did I say it was a rest day for me?????? I just finished vacuum packing the chicken and hamburger I bought yesterday. I like doing it, just the standing that gets to me. I managed to squeeze my stool into that corner in front of the lazy susan and can sit. Much easier. I  love this thing!


----------



## katlupe

Somebody got his Christmas present early! He saw it, grabbed it and ran.


----------



## RadishRose

Kat, nice to see Rabbit again. How is Sonny's dog doing? I hope nothing serious.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat, nice to see Rabbit again. How is Sonny's dog doing? I hope nothing serious.


He is doing good. I think possibly he had a seizure. He is running around, eating, drinking and acting normal now. Thank you for asking.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny got a free turkey from his granddaughter-in-law. She works in a grocery store and they gave free ones to all their employees. Her turkey accidentally got left out and started to thaw and she already had one thawing for their Christmas dinner. So they gave it to Sonny. He is going to cook it at his house and then bring it here. It is hard to get him to believe that I really didn't want to do a dinner thing here but now I am. With the exception that he is cooking food at his house and bringing it here. So I am stuck with cleaning everything up. Well, it is only one day.

Since I am only eating meat and salad, he is also making stuffing and sweet potatoes for himself and Jeff. I told him (over and over) that I have to eat this way or I will die. So I hope he understands now. It is not that I am anti Christmas. I just am being careful of what I eat and I can't eat carbs due to a holiday. I did that on Thanksgiving and had a hard time getting back. Now I am pleased today I woke up with no pain. So that has to out weight the taste of high carbs and sweets. I am doing this for me. Both my son and Sonny have health conditions they do not care about correcting with their diets or for my son, smoking. So I had to let it go and not nag them any longer. 

Rabbit has never liked being picked up. He used to watch my cat, Patches jump onto my lap in the morning when I had coffee. But he never wanted me to hold him. That was back in 2015-2016. The last couple of days, I have started picking him and holding him on my lap when sitting in the recliner. He might get used to it. He does not let his guard down (or give) yet. I think I am going to do this every day and see how it goes. He is friendly to visitors now when they come to see me. He will come out and let them pet him but not pick him up. I won't let anyone pick him up (except Sonny) because I am scared of him jumping from them and breaking a leg or something.


----------



## Aneeda72

I may have missed something, why do you just eat meat and salad?


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I may have missed something, why do you just eat meat and salad?


I eat low carbs.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I eat low carbs.


Oh, ok, I am trying to do that as well.  I actually need to do that for my blood sugar control.


----------



## katlupe

I was trying to follow the keto food plan but just not getting anywhere. I dug out my old Dr. Atkins book that was written in 1972 and read it once again. Now I have been following his plan as I have lost on it before and it was not difficult. It is not difficult now either. I joined a group on fb that is for Atkins 72 only and it helps. I can follow this through a Christmas meal tomorrow because I am not going to be tempted to eat any carbs, not even a teeny tiny taste. I see so many people who are on the keto diet and then have one or two cheat days. Well, if you do that.........you are starting at day one when you finish your cheat days. Dr. Atkins even mentioned that in his books. 

So today is what I call my "Half Birthday" meaning I am now 68 and a half. When I was a teenager, that half was always important. Not so much now. lol But it is the date I have set for my goal date on a few things in my life.


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe.. Happy Half Birthday.
Hope  you can enjoy the day.


----------



## MarciKS

Merry Christmas kat! *huge hug*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MarciKS

Hope you had a great day kat!


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> Hope you had a great day kat!


Thank you, it was nice.


----------



## katlupe

I had a nice Christmas with Sonny and Jeff. But as I told Sonny, no more of these types of dinners. I don't know how to explain it or why I feel this way, but after it is all done and I am washing all those dishes and pans and silverware............I am saying to myself, "never again." And I mean it. Jeff was late as usual and then he ate and was out of here. I know he would rather than coming here, to pick up the food and take it home to eat it alone. I know this but because Sonny wanted to have a family dinner with me, Jeff ate with us. Sonny is used to that big family meal, everyone around the table laughing and talking. Well, Jeff barely says two words. And I did not want to even eat it. I slipped and ate the high carbs and felt bad while I did it. So I was a bit depressed. I was doing good before that. For me it is the one thing that makes me hate having a relationship........the food thing. It was the same with my husband. 

So today, I just start over and say the same thing to myself that I say every time. I can do this and if I don't I will die. Now I am adding don't eat with anyone!

I signed up for the Misfits Market and will get my first box on Tuesday. I think it might be a good way to get fresh produce in the winter when I can't ride Jazzy to Tops. I was able to order some greens for Rabbit and that would be a big help. I will see how I like it.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have been finding recipes to use for making easy meals with the IP. I love the 6 Sisters YouTube videos and today watched one on how to cook a frozen turkey in it. To do it, you must take the inner pot to the store with  you to make sure the turkey you buy will fit in it. I am not a fan of turkey for some reason. But I can do that with a frozen roasting chicken. I would just want to get one that does not have the bag frozen inside, because you do have to dig it out of the frozen bird and that is not something I want to do.

My plan today is to cook some frozen chicken breasts in the IP and then cut them up for chicken salad. Keeping it in the refrigerator for easy no cook meal. Sometimes I just do not want to cook and do the clean up. So I am going to hard boil some eggs in the IP also for the same reason. I realize I eat the wrong things if I am hungry and have to cook. I like to cook. I don't understand myself. It is probably because standing in the kitchen in one place for more than a few minutes is so hard to do.

Another idea I have is to make a green bean cheese soup like my broccoli cheese soup. I don't have anything but the green beans in the freezer right now (in vegetables). That would last a few days too. 

Just some ideas for today.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> View attachment 140863
> Somebody got his Christmas present early! He saw it, grabbed it and ran.


what is it?


----------



## katlupe

Happy New Year to everyone who reads this today! I was not on social media so much the last few days. 

We had a bit of snow last night and the snow removal guy woke me up at 4:14 AM cleaning off the ramp. So I got up. Once I am awake I usually get up. I would rather get up early than sleep late any day. So I have spent my time drinking coffee and editing photos in my computer. It is just now getting light out. 

Sonny and I had Chinese food for our New Year's Eve dinner and then watched Open Range (I have the DVD) because he had never seen it. We went to our favorite Chinese restaurant which is a buffet and filled containers with what we wanted from the buffet. You can order your take out ahead and it doesn't come from the buffet but I like the chance to pick a bunch of different things.....especially the crab meat casserole that is on the buffet only. Sonny can't eat seafood now (due to gout) so he had to pass it by and his beloved cold shrimp too. 

Now I am happy, as I am every year, that the holidays are over and we can get back to real life. I enjoyed the holidays when my son was a child and growing up, but never since. I just make my way through it some way or other. January and February are usually our coldest and snowiest months of all and March is not much better. Now I will finally get to work on my storage area as I want to clean it out real good. Get rid of stuff I don't need or want. I lost some important papers and am hoping to find them in there somewhere or else I must have thrown them out by accident.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> what is it?


It is a ball made for small critters who need to chew. I got him a package of 6.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> It is a ball made for small critters who need to chew. I got him a package of 6.


So it's edible? I bet he loved that!


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> So it's edible? I bet he loved that!


He picked it up and carried to another spot to chew in private. Rabbits have to chew or their teeth keep growing, like horses.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> He picked it up and carried to another spot to chew in private. Rabbits have to chew or their teeth keep growing, like horses.


I did not know that about rabbits. Interesting. 

Didn't know it about horses either to be honest. LOL


----------



## katlupe

I wasted my day yesterday, coloring and watching movies on Prime Video. I just had no energy to get moving. So today, I have stuff to do!

I spent some time writing out the January budget sheets for my son's and my budgets. I do that every month, so I know what I can spend and what needs to be paid. Writing it out by hand and having it near my computer so I can see it helps me a lot to not go over it or buy anything I did not put in the budget. I canceled my subscription to Ancestry for now. I do that from time to time. It is very expensive and yes, it is worth the money but that does not mean I can easily afford it. I will save for it in the future, but right now I have other things to work on. I can still go to my family tree just am limited on what I can see or do as far as the records go.

A couple of weeks ago, I reported someone on YouTube. I haven't heard back yet from them about it. I follow a woman's channel there. She is about my age and her channel is just about her life and living on Social Security. No politics or anything earth shattering. But for some reason another woman started a YouTube channel that is all about making fun of her. All the comments are mean and laughing at her. Very cruel! I can't understand why people are like this to others. Probably jealous. 

One thing about the YouTubers is that their followers want to send them gifts and money whether they ask for it or not. They make money off the ads and are happy if you sit through the ads to help them. But you would be surprised the kind of gifts they receive! Anyway, this other woman is younger than the one I watch and she makes herself up to look like Glenda (the lady I watch) and her channel is like a SNL about another person. I consider it bullying. Someone, don't know if it was the same lady for sure or not, but think it may be, sent Glenda a box of rotten food through the mail from California! It stunk and was rotten before it was sent. She has reported this woman to the police but not much they can do, I guess.

I am thankful everyone on Senior Forums is so nice and if we don't agree with someone we just scroll pass it disagree nicely. Being mean to people online is easy for some since you are not face to face.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

katlupe said:


> I was trying to follow the keto food plan but just not getting anywhere. I dug out my old Dr. Atkins book that was written in 1972 and read it once again. Now I have been following his plan as I have lost on it before and it was not difficult. It is not difficult now either. I joined a group on fb that is for Atkins 72 only and it helps. I can follow this through a Christmas meal tomorrow because I am not going to be tempted to eat any carbs, not even a teeny tiny taste. I see so many people who are on the keto diet and then have one or two cheat days. Well, if you do that.........you are starting at day one when you finish your cheat days. Dr. Atkins even mentioned that in his books.
> 
> So today is what I call my "Half Birthday" meaning I am now 68 and a half. When I was a teenager, that half was always important. Not so much now. lol But it is the date I have set for my goal date on a few things in my life.


Happy Half Birthday . Have you ever looked into the Dukin Diet?  I loved being on that and lost quite a bit of weight. What I like most is he says you can have this and this and this, but don’t even THINK about having anything else!  . I like that.  And the diet is in phases so more is added as you go from one phase to another


----------



## Jules

katlupe said:


> But for some reason another woman started a YouTube channel that is all about making fun of her. All the comments are mean and laughing at her. Very cruel! I can't understand why people are like this to others. Probably jealous.


It’s hard to fathom why some people are so petty.


----------



## katlupe

It snowed here yesterday afternoon and evening. I was smart to have taken my trip to the dumpster when it was still clear. I don't like to get "Jazzy's" wheels wet. Then I did one load of laundry which was my sheets and I put them in the dryer too. I wish I could have done all my laundry as nobody else ever came in the laundry room at all. But I could not do it all in one day, did not have the strength after the other chores. 

I managed to make my bed. It has become easier since I now have a plan on how to do it. I can do it faster now too. I vacuumed Rabbit's rug and the surrounding area. Hay was making a mess. After I did that I had to sit down as I felt dizzy or something. I didn't even empty the vacuum, which I must do today. I also cleaned out my bathroom closet and have some things to take to my storage area. I will be working on that also. I hope this week to do some work in there.


----------



## katlupe

Well it turns out when the manager told me my rent went down due to the utility allowance she meant to tell me it went up! So today I have to get a money order for $31 for the difference. She is an airhead for sure. I certainly miss our old manager. She was really good and she knew all of  us. This one, not at all. Sonny is taking me to the store and to get the money order. I needed to get the one for next month anyway. I always get the money order for the next month in advance so I can pay it exactly on the first.

Today I will be ordering my second Misfits Market box. I used all the produce I got from them in the last box. What was left, I used yesterday in a vegetable soup I made. It has no meat in it but has beef broth. It came out good. I put the red radishes in it and they came out good. I will probably get more of those since they can be used in place of potatoes on a low carb food plan.

I am making progress in cleaning out the storage area. But now I am at a stopping point until Sonny can drive me to Binghamton so I can give my books and some other things to my friend who wants them. And clothing to the thrift store. Then I have to work on all those Christmas decorations. I am excited about cleaning it out. Some people have so much stuff piled in boxes in their area that I wonder how they ever find what they are looking for. Not going to be me.


----------



## katlupe

My refrigerator was leaking water under the crisper. So the maintenance man came to fix it. He worked on it a bit. He was amazed that it was 25 years old. I didn't  know that. It comes with the apartment. He said to let him know if it stops leaking water or not. It did not. I left a note for him this morning in his office. He came up a little later to tell me he ordered a brand new refrigerator from Lowes for me! It will be delivered Friday and they will set it all up for me. I am so excited! I thought if they had to replace it they would get a used one. It is bigger than this one, he said they don't make them this small any longer. I had to move my sliding shelf thing. I put it behind my dresser which is still right next to the kitchen. I need the shelves but I am happy to be getting a new refrigerator. And now I am not so bummed out about my rent going up $10. It will probably go up again after they re-certify me in March.


----------



## MarciKS

what's that mean...recertify you?


----------



## MarciKS

mine went up $25. supposedly property tax.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe ,, That's  good news about getting a new  refrigerator.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> what's that mean...recertify you?


I live in a senior housing apartment complex, (for disabled people as well) and the rent is based on your income and bills and medical expenses. Every year you are re-certified to make sure you still qualify. Sometimes your rent will go down due to expenses (or go up if you get more income).


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> I live in a senior housing apartment complex, (for disabled people as well) and the rent is based on your income and bills and medical expenses. Every year you are re-certified to make sure you still qualify. Sometimes your rent will go down due to expenses (or go up if you get more income).


That's what they used to do in my HUD apt. As well as the cleaning inspections. They did ours monthly so that when HUD came everything was kosher. Good luck!!


----------



## katlupe

Nikita Blackwolf Lupole January 7, 1998- February 18, 2013
My precious little girl, my only dog after I grew up, is celebrating her birthday in Heaven today. She is waiting for me and I look forward to being with her again. She was so smart and I used to talk to her constantly. I sometimes feel her near me. I kept telling her that after she was gone, I was going to move from there and I did.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> That's what they used to do in my HUD apt. As well as the cleaning inspections. They did ours monthly so that when HUD came everything was kosher. Good luck!!


They don't bother us much with inspections unless they are checking to see if you need any repairs. Of course, when they come in to fix something they would see if you had a dirty apartment. Recently they came in to check our electrical stuff and inspection which they had never done before. New manager. So two apartments did not pass due to cleanliness and had two weeks to get their apartments to pass. One had a dog, an old dog and he had to replace the carpeting in his apartment. He has since re-homed his dog to a good home in the country with another dog. Better for the dog.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> They don't bother us much with inspections unless they are checking to see if you need any repairs. Of course, when they come in to fix something they would see if you had a dirty apartment. Recently they came in to check our electrical stuff and inspection which they had never done before. New manager. So two apartments did not pass due to cleanliness and had two weeks to get their apartments to pass. One had a dog, an old dog and he had to replace the carpeting in his apartment. He has since re-homed his dog to a good home in the country with another dog. Better for the dog.


That carpet isn't cheap either.


----------



## katlupe

Somebody in my building was doing me a favor by collecting the leftover Pennysavers from the rack downstairs in the lobby and putting them outside my door. At first, I appreciated them. I use them for Rabbit's cage. One time it was about 6._ The next week it was about 20!_ I didn't know who was leaving them, but it was way too many. I have one rabbit and clean his cage daily but sometimes I only have to change the top layer of paper. So I don't need _that_ many. My other neighbor has been giving me newspapers right along from her papers. I mentioned to my friend downstairs about all those papers and that I had no place to store them and I keep getting more outside my door. She knew who it was and told him I had too many so now he stopped. I found out who it was, the guy across the hall. 

So today and yesterday too, I have been taking the papers I have and put them in empty plastic totes downstairs in my storage area. No more worrying about not having any.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I wasted my day yesterday, coloring and watching movies on Prime Video. I just had no energy to get moving. So today, I have stuff to do!
> 
> I spent some time writing out the January budget sheets for my son's and my budgets. I do that every month, so I know what I can spend and what needs to be paid. Writing it out by hand and having it near my computer so I can see it helps me a lot to not go over it or buy anything I did not put in the budget. I canceled my subscription to Ancestry for now. I do that from time to time. It is very expensive and yes, it is worth the money but that does not mean I can easily afford it. I will save for it in the future, but right now I have other things to work on. I can still go to my family tree just am limited on what I can see or do as far as the records go.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I reported someone on YouTube. I haven't heard back yet from them about it. I follow a woman's channel there. She is about my age and her channel is just about her life and living on Social Security. No politics or anything earth shattering. But for some reason another woman started a YouTube channel that is all about making fun of her. All the comments are mean and laughing at her. Very cruel! I can't understand why people are like this to others. Probably jealous.
> 
> One thing about the YouTubers is that their followers want to send them gifts and money whether they ask for it or not. They make money off the ads and are happy if you sit through the ads to help them. But you would be surprised the kind of gifts they receive! Anyway, this other woman is younger than the one I watch and she makes herself up to look like Glenda (the lady I watch) and her channel is like a SNL about another person. I consider it bullying. Someone, don't know if it was the same lady for sure or not, but think it may be, sent Glenda a box of rotten food through the mail from California! It stunk and was rotten before it was sent. She has reported this woman to the police but not much they can do, I guess.
> 
> I am thankful everyone on Senior Forums is so nice and if we don't agree with someone we just scroll pass it disagree nicely. Being mean to people online is easy for some since you are not face to face.


I only take ancestry when it is on sale.  It usually is the cheapest around Christmas.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Monday is finally here. For some reason, it has always been my favorite day of the week. And now that I do not work nor sell stuff online, it still is. I suppose it is just my habit. 

I have not been following my low carb food plan at all. I am not going to worry about it right now. I have to eat soft or chopped up foods so not eating stuff like breads or things you have to bite into anyway. In the spring, I will have to go to a new dentist and see what can be done. What I am doing is having more fresh vegetables and fruits. Cooking enough to have some put away for more meals. Now that I have a bigger freezer I can do that more. My project for this week is to experiment with making homemade sherbet. The ones from the store are full of bad ingredients. Lately, I am not enjoying ice cream at all. Every time I have had it lately, it is too sweet or makes me wish I hadn't bought it. 

I am excited to having started working on cleaning out my storage area. So far I have a bunch of stuff to donate or give to my friend. Have to tie Sonny down to a certain day of taking that stuff. I want to store extra supplies, like paper products, cleaning supplies, laundry detergent (just refill my jar that I keep it in from there), etc. down there and not take up the precious room in my closets or cupboards.

Rabbit never lies down to sleep like other rabbits. He usually lays on his side and I just realized writing this, that he always had his foot drawn up, ready to leap at any second..........I have not seen him doing that lately. Must be he finally trusts me to protect him! Anyway last night when I was watching videos and coloring, he was sleeping like other rabbits on his tummy. I saw he was stretched out with his leg stretched out and his other leg under him. I think that is the leg that was injured when my horse stepped on him. Maybe he can't stretch it out backwards like that. I will share my picture of him doing that here after I get it out of the camera and into my computer.


----------



## katlupe

Bacon and Chaffles. I used 3 eggs and about 2 oz. of cream cheese and almond extract and cinnamon. I did put maple syrup on them but just a little bit. Now this made way too many for me, so I put two thirds of that pile in a zip loc bag in the refrigerator. I am thinking I could use it for a hamburger bun too. They have a "eggy" taste.......well all eggs and cream cheese, so I expect that. I will have to work on it a bit.


----------



## katlupe

My bunny boy!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

katlupe said:


> View attachment 144373
> 
> Bacon and Chaffles. I used 3 eggs and about 2 oz. of cream cheese and almond extract and cinnamon. I did put maple syrup on them but just a little bit. Now this made way too many for me, so I put two thirds of that pile in a zip loc bag in the refrigerator. I am thinking I could use it for a hamburger bun too. They have a "eggy" taste.......well all eggs and cream cheese, so I expect that. I will have to work on it a bit.


They look yummy


----------



## RadishRose

How sweet to have a rabbit!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> How sweet to have a rabbit!


He is a sweet little boy. Now when visitors come to see me, he comes right out to them. Even lets them pet him. He wasn't always so friendly.


----------



## Sliverfox

Can imagine  how soft  his  fur must be.
Guess that was why I always wanted to pet the rabbits we had .


----------



## Aneeda72

I petted 


Sliverfox said:


> Can imagine  how soft  his  fur must be.
> Guess that was why I always wanted to pet the rabbits we had .


deleted


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Can imagine  how soft  his  fur must be.
> Guess that was why I always wanted to pet the rabbits we had .


That is what everyone says when they pet him. They can't get over how soft he is. I have a friend who is a spinner and she had angora rabbits and one angora goat. She would spin their fur and then make hats and mittens from them. Very soft!


----------



## katlupe

This morning, I was awakened by someone yelling outside. I got up and didn't hear anything so went to the bathroom and got back in bed. It was still dark and not six yet. Then I heard it again and it was my neighbor who lives across the hall and she was yelling her cousin's name who lives in the next apartment to me. She clearly said this time that she needs help and has fallen. So I got up and got dressed and went outside, a guy who I have seen before but don't know was standing next to her and she was the ground. The emergency squad was just getting out of their truck. 

She told them she needed help getting up and back on her scooter. They did that and checked her over. Then they left and she and I went back inside and up to our floor. She said there was a patch of ice she did not see and that was why she fell, right on her butt. Of course, she forgot her phone which she never does. It figures the one time you forget it is when you need it. She had a one big bloody cut on the side of her knee but she said she'd clean it up. She is 95 and seems to be a pretty tough little lady. Always laughing, cooking, always on the go. 

I have not been on fakebook for going on three days now. Proud of myself. Not easy to do since I have a lot of friends there. I am working on getting rid of other social media. Time wasters. 

Today, Sonny might be taking me to the store. Not sure about that though.


----------



## Sliverfox

That's scary about your neighbor. 

I can imagine  how you felt being  woken with  hearing some one yelling.
My first thought as I started to read  ,, was Fire!

When you have time,,could you go over to general discussions & read my post about  "shaking the family  tree"?
Need a bit more advice before I start back  on  family  history.

Thank you  in advance .


----------



## katlupe

I meant to say on that post that my neighbor had fallen outside around 5:45 am or so near the dumpster.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> That's scary about your neighbor.
> 
> I can imagine  how you felt being  woken with  hearing some one yelling.
> My first thought as I started to read  ,, was Fire!
> 
> When you have time,,could you go over to general discussions & read my post about  "shaking the family  tree"?
> Need a bit more advice before I start back  on  family  history.
> 
> Thank you  in advance .


I would be happy to do so. I love working on my family tree and love to help others on their own.


----------



## katlupe

Silverfox started me thinking about my own family search and what it meant to me. Discovering who I am and how I got here is pretty meaningful to me. I started working on my family tree around 1982. I had to go to various county clerk offices and search through huge books of records. Sometimes there were other people there and you had to stand for hours going through the books. I took some night classes on how to do this. I started out talking to my grandmother’s sister who was the last one alive who knew anything.

When I finally got access to the internet and information became available I was on a site called Roots or something like that. Ancestry was there but I could not afford it and didn’t have unlimited internet at that time. I discovered census records and found some things there. But most of that I already knew. I did not know anything about my ancestors beyond my grandparents and the names of their parents on my mother’s side. My father’s family came from Poland and those ancestors still remain a mystery to me.

The first site that I actually found information on was Find A Grave. I started searching for my then husband’s family because his mother gave me some information on his ancestors. This directed me to Ancestry and found that you can work on it for free but your research is limited. I saw people online always complaining about Ancestry so I resisted paying for a subscription as long as I could. I am so glad I finally paid for the subscription! It is worth every penny. I switched to search my family and specifically my grandfather’s family. All of a sudden, I knew their names, their birth dates and where they lived. I found they lived in areas not far from parents’ home and we drove by these places almost daily. I put together their stories the best I could. These ancestors showed up in my dreams and still do.

Not a great picture of me, but this is when I first left my old homesteading life in 2018. I was excited to get my picture with my 5 times great grandmother, Sarah English Strickland. The funny thing is this cemetery is 30 miles from where I live now. I have driven by it many times. I have many ancestors in it.


----------



## Sliverfox

That is  so neat katlupe!
My  parents  are buried in the same cemeterty as my father's father . I think   there are  a few more on that  side of family.

Hopefully when Spring  comes.. I'll have  a car to drive  there & walk  about looking   for   the Howard side of family.
That is the family name that the  cousin  wanted information about.

When  hubby & I go to put flowers  on  my grandfather &  my parents graves,, we seem rushed.

We start out  taking flowers to hubby's parents grave,, then on to leave flowers on my mother's parents grave.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> That is  so neat katlupe!
> My  parents  are buried in the same cemeterty as my father's father . I think   there are  a few more on that  side of family.
> 
> Hopefully when Spring  comes.. I'll have  a car to drive  there & walk  about looking   for   the Howard side of family.
> That is the family name that the  cousin  wanted information about.
> 
> When  hubby & I go to put flowers  on  my grandfather &  my parents graves,, we seem rushed.
> 
> We start out  taking flowers to hubby's parents grave,, then on to leave flowers on my mother's parents grave.




I found a map that is a landowners map from 1850 I think. So I found the road that many of my ancestors lived on and could see how neighbors married each other. Little communities that don't exist now. I am dying to go spend a day in Rhinebeck, NY, because my ancestors helped settle and establish that city. Even though I find the information online, sometimes I just want to stand by their graves or see their land.


----------



## Sliverfox

Good one katlupe .


----------



## katlupe

Well Sonny did come today and took me to Walmart and Aldi's. Neither store was very busy. I love how I influence him! I started buying those frozen Rhodes dinner rolls. They are soft so I can eat them. I just thaw a few and bake them for that day depending on what I am cooking. When Sonny got here today,  I gave him one to try. I bake them in my toaster oven. He was surprised how soft they were. If I buy rolls in a large package that are not frozen, they get hard after a day or two. Not fresh tasting or feeling. Today at the store he bought two packages too. They are pretty cheap too. Less than four bucks for 36 rolls. 

I have to go finish putting groceries away. I put the food that does not go in the refrigerator and freezer away little by little. Can't stand too long now. I made us supper too, so standing in the kitchen cooking was a killer after going shopping. I felt like I should at least offer Sonny some sort of a meal. He has bought me food out and he drives all the way here to take me places and do stuff for me. I know he appreciate it. Whopper salads and sherbet for dessert.


----------



## MarciKS

We used to get Rhodes rolls at the nursing home. We'd thaw them and then use them to make bierocks.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> We used to get Rhodes rolls at the nursing home. We'd thaw them and then use them to make bierocks.


What is a bierock?


----------



## MarciKS

I think it's a German food. 

There's usually bread dough wrapped around cooked hamburger with onion and cabbage and salt and pepper. 

Some people put cheese in theirs. Some like beef gravy on them. I like them plain.
Pam's Bierocks Recipe | Allrecipes

They also have recipes for bierock casserole that are good too.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I think it's a German food.
> View attachment 145192
> There's usually bread dough wrapped around cooked hamburger with onion and cabbage and salt and pepper.
> 
> Some people put cheese in theirs. Some like beef gravy on them. I like them plain.
> Pam's Bierocks Recipe | Allrecipes
> 
> They also have recipes for bierock casserole that are good too.


That looks REALLY good! I am going to check those out. I don't have any cabbage right now but maybe something else would work. Thank you!!!!


----------



## MarciKS

You can use sauerkraut too but it's better with cabbage.


----------



## Sliverfox

Learn something every day ,,what  a bierock is.

@katlupe,,have you used  MyHeritage in your family tree search?
That site emailed me about using them. They did send me  something about  person from the 1880s.
I was looking  for more recent information .


Also it now seems that you have to pay to use the findagrave site.
Yes,, you get  so many  times free but first they want credit  card information.
Didn't think it was that way last time I used  it.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Learn something every day ,,what  a bierock is.
> 
> @katlupe,,have you used  MyHeritage in your family tree search?
> That site emailed me about using them. They did send me  something about  person from the 1880s.
> I was looking  for more recent information .
> 
> 
> Also it now seems that you have to pay to use the findagrave site.
> Yes,, you get  so many  times free but first they want credit  card information.
> Didn't think it was that way last time I used  it.


Are you sure? I just went to it and don't see anywhere to pay.


----------



## katlupe

I have 18 virtual cemeteries on there and even my pet cemetery where my dog is buried. Never had to pay except when I sponsored my parents and my grandmother so that ads did not pop up on them. That was five bucks each.


----------



## katlupe

I am working on a new project today. So pretty busy day so far. 

I am proud of myself as I have not been on fakebook for 3 days except to react to Sonny's good nights and good mornings and to check my son's message on messenger. Oh yeah, deleted one movie star looking guy who is single and sent me a friend request. 

Deactivated Twitter. So I was not sidetracked from doing real stuff today. Editing photos too. 

Now I am going to watch Andy Griffith, my new addiction while I color and hangout on my recliner near my little bunny boy.


----------



## katlupe

My project is up and running! I used to have a few different self-hosted blogs before I moved here. But my husband took care of all the web work and I was sick of selling and promoting stuff. I quit eBay, Amazon and the websites. I took them down. I just kept the one I had on Blogger. It is not the same as having complete control of your site. Google is the boss and I am getting pretty tired of them. I will keep the one there but have my own site now. I worked on it all day yesterday and today. It looks pretty good for me doing it by myself.

It also gives me my own email so I do not have to get my mail through Google. I haven't changed my email address anywhere as of yet. That will take some time. I pay all my bills and do lots of other things online so don't want to rush it yet. I need to see that I can keep my site running and be organized. 

It is ad free and no affiliate ads or reviews for products I am sent for a review. All reviews will be my own opinion and for products I have purchased myself. If they came from Amazon, there will be no affiliate link to it. I am sick of all the ads on every website or blog I go to. I have an ad blocker on my computer but still some get through. So not having that on mine. Mostly this site is just for my own satisfaction. I am not posting it to social media sites as I am trying to distance myself from those. This site and one other forum, a rabbit one, are the main two places I like to go.


----------



## katlupe

I decided not to stay subscribed to Misfits Market. My first box was awesome and I used it all. The second box was horrible. I unsubscribed immediately. They gave me a refund. I took that money and spent it at Walmart and it was a better value. Okay so it was not all organic but at least it looked good. And most of the produce from Misfits is from Mexico and so is Walmart's. Not going to subscribe to boxes of stuff anymore. I always get some things I don't want. Here  is a picture of the celery and a couple other things.



Maybe I am too critical but I paid about $2.60 per item (figuring in the shipping fee too) and at Walmart it was $1.28 and I think their celery was organic too. At least it is in good shape.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

Thanks for sharing your experience with us.

 IMO you would be better off paying the additional markup for home delivery of quality produce from a local store using a service like Instacart.

It is refreshing to hear that they did give you a refund.


----------



## MarciKS

Glad I didn't get that started. Thanks for the info Kat.


----------



## RadishRose

I wondered about that box... now I know. Way to expensive for bruised stuff. Thanks, Kat.


----------



## MarciKS

It's sad that they take advantage like that.


----------



## katlupe

Woke up at six this morning to the guy who  does our snow clean up scraping the ramp. Now he is using the snowblower (very noisy!). I don't really mind because I like getting up around that time. So I am up and drinking coffee. Watching for first light.

Well, I finally did it. Made a doctor appointment for Tuesday. Sonny has an appointment at the same time so I asked for one at that same time and got it. I am not one for medical stuff but have some things that I want checked out. Making a list to take with me. I am scared of having one of those shots in my knee. That is another thing I am not big on......shots. Before my doctor left there (she was a resident and graduated so her time there was over.........grrrrr) she was considering doing that and I asked if she would be the one to do it. She said yes and I said okay that she was the only one I would let do it. Well now, I have to learn to trust another doctor.........

I have been watching Andy Griffith every day now. I think I would have liked living in Mayberry. I lived in small towns growing up and for the most part they were like that. The gossiping of the people when they got together was so true. In real life it was sometimes worse. I like the relationship that Andy and Opie had. Living in an apartment building can be almost like a small town itself. I try to be careful about the gossiping because that can be introduced into a conversation at any time. I might listen, but make a point of never adding to it or repeating what someone has said about anyone else. The thing is that I (or anyone else repeating it) do not know all the circumstances of whatever happened. So by speculating about it does not mean that is the truth. And people get hurt by it. A lot.

Yesterday Sonny cooked a beef heart in his Instant Pot. Then he did a beef tongue. He did not enjoy it. A friend gave them to him for his dogs. So he made them and submitted a picture of the heart in the Instant Pot community on fakebook and the admin asked him to submit the finished product because she was afraid he'd get a lot of negative comments. LOL He then processed them in his new food processor. His dogs (all 3) loved it! I have had tongue myelf. But in a Jewish deli in NY. My first husband was Jewish and from the Bronx so he ate that and I had it too. Just like sandwich meat. Sonny said he tasted it and it was tough. He skinned it for the dogs then processed it.


----------



## Sliverfox

When we  were  short on meat.
I would  cook  either the beef heart or venison heart  for us.
Had to  clean  off the tough parts, wash well.
I would stuff  them it with   bread stuffing.

Now   organ meats are   frowned up on.

I remember my mother making  pickled beef tongue  fro my grandfather.

I kept  picturing that cow's tongue  being in her nose!


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on my new website. I like having an email address that does not come from Google. I am going to try to get away from the big tech as much as I can. The last few days I have been researching alternatives to the ones I use. It is very hard to close accounts on some of them since they have dead "close" buttons. It can't be my computer. I do it over and over and that is how it works. Then some of them say they will reply back to you but never do. I did close my Amazon associates account. I am not selling for them anymore, it was just a few bucks a month and I won't miss it.

I have used the stimulus checks I got for paying down debt. IF we actually get another one, I decided to replace my computer. If we don't get one (and I am doing this right now because I think we will not get one) I am starting a savings fund for the new computer. I know which one I will buy already. I want to replace this one before it dies. That way I can have one for working off line with  photos and documents mainly.

Today is my doctor's appointment. I dread it. I welcome it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Know what you are feeling about seeing  the doctor.
Always   wonder  what new  things they are going to find  wrong.

Hope you don't have to set long  in waiting  room till they call you in. 

Good luck.


----------



## katlupe

Thank you, @Sliverfox and your name took me by surprise. All this time I have been calling you "Silverfox" and when I just put it in here I see I was wrong. Oops... 

Well, Sonny canceled our appointments due to the weather. Supposed to get 7 inches of snow I think. He lives way out in the country and best for him to stay put. He rescheduled us for next week. I am a bit relieved that I don't have to go out in that snow. I absolutely hate being in a vehicle anymore when there is a lot of snow. 

Men are so funny........they complain about snow clean up. Then they buy snowblowers and snowplows and get excited about using them. I almost don't believe them complaining about it unless they are shoveling. My husband used to complain constantly, but he did shovel. Then he got a snow wolf and not a complaint again. It was quiet and no fumes. If I had to do snow clean up myself, I'd probably get one off those too. 

I am thankful I do not own a car. We got notices yesterday (must be they knew the snow was coming today) instructing the car owners to move their cars by 10:30 AM if there is at least 2" of snow so the plow can do his job. And if your car gets plowed in because you did not move it then you have to dig it out yourself. Everyone here is elderly and or disabled. So they are basically on their own. Better to not have to worry about it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> When we  were  short on meat.
> I would  cook  either the beef heart or venison heart  for us.
> Had to  clean  off the tough parts, wash well.
> I would stuff  them it with   bread stuffing.
> 
> Now   organ meats are   frowned up on.
> 
> I remember my mother making  pickled beef tongue  fro my grandfather.
> 
> I kept  picturing that cow's tongue  being in her nose!


I like chicken hearts


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I like chicken hearts


I like chicken or beef liver. Heart and gizzards are not something I eat. When I was a child my mother would give the chicken liver and my brother would get the heart and gizzard.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I like chicken or beef liver. Heart and gizzards are not something I eat. When I was a child my mother would give the chicken liver and my brother would get the heart and gizzard.


I like fried chicken liver with gravy.  I remember all the types of food I used to be able to eat.  I should have eaten more while I could, hindsight, .  I tried venison once, didn’t care for it.  I like Buffalo though, and wild pig.


----------



## Sliverfox

Our  parents ate beef liver & fried onions.

After we got married  hubby insisted I make us a  beef liver  meal like our parents  did.

I wasn't  happy but,,made it  up.

I think we each  ate a few bits ,,looked at each other.
Was the end of  any type of liver meal.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Our  parents ate beef liver & fried onions.
> 
> After we got married  hubby insisted I make us a  beef liver  meal like our parents  did.
> 
> I wasn't  happy but,,made it  up.
> 
> I think we each  ate a few bits ,,looked at each other.
> Was the end of  any type of liver meal.


Husband made it a couple times and he ate it.  But we have not had it for,hmm, 48 years.


----------



## katlupe

I am so lucky to have hooked up with Sonny. He likes onions and no complaints about anything I make. He makes really good liver and onions. I found a recipe for it with gravy in the Instant Pot and want to try it soon.  

I used to go to an Italian restaurant that made two dishes with chicken livers. One was in an Alfredo sauce and the other a Marsala sauce. They were so good. I want to try to copy what I remember about them and make them myself.


----------



## katlupe

My view out my window today.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit's favorite oat hay arrived today. I let him smell what was in the bag and he grabbed a mouthful! lol Funny little guy! <3


----------



## katlupe

Life is strange sometimes, well maybe all the time. I spent over 25 years living the "modern homesteading" life. My community of homesteaders were always planning for TEOTWAWKI. It is here. Now I don't have the means for preparation as I did at my house. So this will be a challenge for me. So I am hoping to get to work a little bit at least on cleaning out the storage area these next few months. Today, I will go downstairs and see what I need to get rid of. I have a lot of Christmas decorations and need to part with those. I am going to make my storage area store things I use but don't have room for upstairs. I pay for my space so have to make the best use of it.

The manager took away our opportunity to share our unwanted items with each other. Whatever we do, they discourage us from interacting with each other. Yet that was one of the best things about this apartment building. We were all friends and talked to each other often. Now the new people don't really know the others. No activity going on. Some people move in and don't really make friends with the others.


----------



## Pepper

You were an 'end of the world' survivalist person, Kat?


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I am so lucky to have hooked up with Sonny. He likes onions and no complaints about anything I make. He makes really good liver and onions. I found a recipe for it with gravy in the Instant Pot and want to try it soon.
> 
> I used to go to an Italian restaurant that made two dishes with chicken livers. One was in an Alfredo sauce and the other a Marsala sauce. They were so good. I want to try to copy what I remember about them and make them myself.


This is a nice recipe for chicken livers.


http://www.great-chicago-italian-recipes.com/spaghetti_alla_caruso.html

I have to admit that I cut corners by using ordinary Baby Bella or white button mushrooms when I find them on sale and a bottle of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> This is a nice recipe for chicken livers.
> 
> View attachment 146452
> http://www.great-chicago-italian-recipes.com/spaghetti_alla_caruso.html
> 
> I have to admit that I cut corners by using ordinary Baby Bella or white button mushrooms when I find them on sale and a bottle of spaghetti sauce.


Thank you! That recipe sounds great! I am exploring their site now too. Love their recipes so far!


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> You were an 'end of the world' survivalist person, Kat?


Most definitely. I wrote about it and lived that way. Moving here in 2018 was a whole new experience and I had to adjust.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> Most definitely. I wrote about it and lived that way. Moving here in 2018 was a whole new experience and I had to adjust.


I'm glad you're not that anymore and are here with us instead


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I'm glad you're not that anymore and are here with us instead


That is why I had to take down my blogs. They were about self-sufficiency and off-the-grid living. I still have one up but have changed the focus to a single over 60 woman living in a city. I lost some of my followers and friends. Some judged me harshly due to leaving my husband and hooking up with my boyfriend, Sonny. He helped me escape........

I am glad to be here too.


----------



## katlupe

I woke up around four this morning to the snow removal guy scraping the ramp again. We had a bit of it during the night. This morning I do not feel very energetic for some reason. I had a project to work on today, but waiting till I am really awake to do it so I don't mess it up.

Tomorrow Sonny is picking me up and taking me to his house. He wants to show me his new bed. It is one of those hospital types that has a remote control and you can put the head or feet up, gives you a massage and stops you from snoring. He had a sleigh bed with a beautiful wood frame and he was able to keep the frame and put the bed in it. 

He has been making homemade pastrami this week so tomorrow he is making Reuben sandwiches for our dinner. Usually pastrami is made by smoking but this is made in the Instant Pot. After the seasoning process of a couple days, it goes in the oven to heat thoroughly. He used a corned beef to make it. Next time will try to get a plain beef brisket. We had been talking about Reuben sandwiches for awhile now. So I am looking forward to it and to seeing his critters. I haven't been there since summer.


----------



## Sliverfox

Will be interested in how Sonny's  pastrami  turns out.

I found an online recipe  for  making  custard in the instant  pot.
Tried it & its  good,, almost as  good as one   that takes more time.

My problem was removing the  round casserole dish.
Have no oven mitts.

Took long  strip of   foil &  folded it several time  put under  casserole & up sides.
Was long enough for me to grip & remove hot casserole.


----------



## MarciKS

Have a great day Kat!


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Will be interested in how Sonny's  pastrami  turns out.
> 
> I found an online recipe  for  making  custard in the instant  pot.
> Tried it & its  good,, almost as  good as one   that takes more time.
> 
> My problem was removing the  round casserole dish.
> Have no oven mitts.
> 
> Took long  strip of   foil &  folded it several time  put under  casserole & up sides.
> Was long enough for me to grip & remove hot casserole.


It turned out very good! Very tender! I posted the picture of it on fakebook and one of his friends who is single made it in his oven and said it came out really good too. Just like my picture. I think he has started a new trend among his friends! Haha.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Will be interested in how Sonny's  pastrami  turns out.
> 
> I found an online recipe  for  making  custard in the instant  pot.
> Tried it & its  good,, almost as  good as one   that takes more time.
> 
> My problem was removing the  round casserole dish.
> Have no oven mitts.
> 
> Took long  strip of   foil &  folded it several time  put under  casserole & up sides.
> Was long enough for me to grip & remove hot casserole.


Sonny has made rice pudding in his IP. Came out perfect! 

I have these little silicone mitts made for the Instant Pot that I got on Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

It is snowing this morning. We have had a bit of snow for the last week or so. I don't really mind so much as long as I don't have to go anywhere. I had to cancel my 2nd doctor's appointment due to the roads. I told them I would reschedule it in the spring. I guess I should find a doctor here where I live. It is just that the ones I go to are very good and I hate to switch. I am not comfortable with going for all the blood work and x-rays because that is done at the hospitals and that is where you are most apt to catch the COVID virus. Two people I know of, through friends of mine, have lost someone due to going to a hospital for something unrelated to COVID and ended up with it. One died and one is dying. 

As much as I loved having my gel nails, I have been removing them this week. Just two left to go. Not easy but I have a method. The shop I go to had an electrical fire a month or so ago and has been closed. So instead of going to someone else, I thought I'd give it a break. Saves me money and one less appointment to worry about. After they recover from the process, I will try to keep them up but not polishing. Just a protected type of clear coat on. I like Hard An Nails, so I bought some of that. I haven't been going anywhere anyway so I guess it is just a vanity or luxury thing anyway.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> It turned out very good! Very tender! I posted the picture of it on fakebook and one of his friends who is single made it in his oven and said it came out really good too. Just like my picture. I think he has started a new trend among his friends! Haha.
> 
> View attachment 148062


Looks delicious!


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe ,, Hope  all is well with you?


----------



## katlupe

Thank you for asking! I am okay, Just been trying to catch up on some other things that I got behind on. 

As much as I love winter, I am looking forward to spring. I miss going outside on "Jazzy". I like going to the store when I need something and not have to ask someone to get it for me. I know I need to try taking the bus so I can do that too. I will try it in the spring. It will be an adventure. I could not buy a lot of stuff at once, nor large items (like toilet paper or paper towels) or heavy ones (like laundry detergent) but I could buy at least a shopping bag full. Only fifty cents one way if you have a Medicare card! A taxi is five bucks one way. 

When I get up in the morning, first thing I do after I hit the switch on the coffee maker is to turn on lights. I love lights! The reason being that living at my old home (aka "Peaceful Forest") I had been used to using kerosene lamps. Not very bright! Then as our solar system became larger, there were lights in the kitchen above the sink. It was better then. But still not as nice as having lights you can turn on whenever you want.

As I think back about my life back then, I think I had grown to resent it. I resented the money that was used to build that system. I had a blog that was quite popular called Solar Baby and I wrote about our small system. I made it sound happy. I made it sound like I liked that life but deep down, I did not. I appreciate every convenience I have now........and I have many. Life is like that. One day you think you want one thing and then when you get it you realize you don't want it after all.


----------



## Aneeda72

@katlupe I liked your ideal of putting you pictures up and I did it as well.  I had some frames I was going to toss, framed my pictures instead.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> @katlupe I liked your ideal of putting you pictures up and I did it as well.  I had some frames I was going to toss, framed my pictures instead.View attachment 149957


Wow! They look good framed!


----------



## katlupe

I have finally made it (well at the end of today) through ten days of sticking 100% to my atkins 72 food plan. It has not always been easy through out these ten days. I cannot tell you how many times before this I start and stop. I kept having water retention in my ankles and feet and it was what pushed me to make a doctor's appointment. Even though I have always had that problem, it is usually in the summer when I am hot or when I have been standing a lot. Twice I had to cancel the doctor appointments due to the weather. Plus I am nervous to go into any medical facility due to the virus. So I thought to myself........"diet is the key. That is what the doctor will tell me to change along with some sort of prescription (which I do not want to start)" So instead of keto, which for some reason I have never been able to stick to, I dug out my Atkins 72 book and now I am on my 10th day. The only bad thing is that I am out of bacon and that really helps (on any low carb food plan). 

I feel much better except for my back hurting from reaching my laundry to fold from the shower curtain rod. My water retention is gone. In four more days, I will try on my black pants (favorites that I judge my weight with) to see how they fit. My whole life I have always been a slow loser, so I am always happy with whatever is less. 

The first time I went on this diet, years ago, I lost about 12 lbs in the first week. I had never lost that much before. But it was a struggle to stick with it due to living with a big eater. I do very good when I am alone and eating alone. Like the last time Sonny took me shopping.........he kept saying, "you are doing great." Then in the store he is looking for sherbet for me........I said I can't have it. He asks why? I said it is not low carb, it is a processed food and has lots of sugar in it. Oh.


----------



## katlupe

I caught a cold and am trying to stay in my apartment so no one else gets it. Sonny brought my groceries a few days ago. He is the one who gave it to me so it was okay that he came here. He had a doctor's appointment and on the way home he did the grocery thing for me. I have been keeping busy working on transferring my photos from one hard drive to another one. Plus working on my new website. Keeps me busy anyway, cold or not.

Yesterday was a great day for me. I tried on my favorite black pants that I could not wear anymore. They fit! They fit so good that I wore them yesterday. I could even sit in them. 14 days on Atkins 72 has been good for me. I feel so much better. My bra is baggy too.......a sure sign for me since that is always the first place I lose. Ha ha! I can do this. Not so bad once I really got into it.

I am anxious for spring this year so I can start working on a number of projects I have in mind. Cleaning out my storage area and donating or giving a lot of things away. I don't need to waste that space. After I do that I plan on keeping extra supplies down there. I am going to put my carpet shampooer down there too. I can bring it up when I use it. I have only used it once since I bought it. So I will use it and then store it downstairs (as soon as I have the room in there).

I heard someone talking in my hallway and they said that Tops is merging with Price Chopper. I hope not! Tops is the only store right in downtown Norwich. People who do not have cars go there to shop. I can go there on my mobility chair and it gives me independence to be able to go to a real grocery store. Price Chopper is too far.


----------



## Jules

Having lived ‘off the grid’ too, I don’t recommend it either.  It’s so much nicer turning on lights, not hauling wood & water, etc.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe, congratulations on losing the weight!


----------



## katlupe

I have been busy doing some projects here. Of course, I had that cold but it is gone now. Then on Tuesday, I woke up in the middle of the night to find Rabbit was sick. Very sick! I was beside myself all day over him. Rabbits have a very fragile system and it is hard to know when something is wrong with them until it is almost too late. I was a wreck all day thinking I was losing him. It was freezing outside and the roads were bad. I could not take him to a vet and besides the rabbit is vet is over 40 miles away. Plus it is very expensive just for them to look at a "exotic pet" like a rabbit. I was used to doctoring my pets and horses, so I had to try with him. The key is to get him to eat hay, which he was not doing. Just drinking tons of water (which normally he does not do). FINALLY..........that night, I heard him eating hay! Yes, he started eating the hay that was under the table. That got stuff moving for him. I prayed all day for him to recover and my prayers were answered. He is back to normal now.

Sonny took me shopping yesterday and he brought me water and hay. So I am set for awhile now. Remember I told you how Sonny always gets me to eat stuff that is not low carb? Well, he went to his doctor last week and now he is back on diabetic medicine. I didn't say, "I told you so." Makes it easier for me to eat with him now. At least he is not eating sweets, breads, potatoes, etc. He follows more of a diabetic diet I think. Plus now when we shopped and I showed him the difference in two sour cream brands by reading him the ingredient labels, I think he actually paid attention.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> Having lived ‘off the grid’ too, I don’t recommend it either.  It’s so much nicer turning on lights, not hauling wood & water, etc.


Oh yes! I cried my first night in my apartment when I turned on my shower! I never take my "conveniences" for granted now.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm so glad Rabbit is well again!


----------



## katlupe

I hate when I wake up and discover I was dreaming about my first husband! Since I have been married three times, I have certain dreams that the each of them is in. I don't know why that is since the dream itself is not about something particular in my life at that time period. 

I know I might regret it, but I ended up retiring my cast iron skillets and griddle yesterday. The skillets are small. The one I use the most is only about 6 or 8 inches. I will keep it but not use it.....just in case. The other two are even smaller. Just big enough to saute some onions or mushrooms or a very small burger. The griddle is one of those round ones. I just cannot lift them and have difficulty cooking with them. My wrists have been giving me trouble for some time. Maybe they are cause of it (I hope). Anyway, I bought a set of 3 nonstick skillets and hope I can use them happily. I have avoided nonstick stuff for a long time, but they are so much lighter and one of my friends who has a fakebook page for her recipes uses them. She is a naturopathic physician and writes her recipes for keto and paleo food plans. She told how to to use and care for them so I am going to try. Most important is to not use high heat or let anything burn. 

Our manager listened to one of my neighbors and let us have a "Free" table in the laundry room again. Now when I want to get rid of things I can put it down there. So happy about that. You hate to throw stuff out and carting it to a thrift store is a chore when I do not have a car. So I put one or two items on the table at a time. Still waiting for her to allow us to have our community room back for Bingo, Movie NIght and our potluck dinners. We are thinking of having a coffee time in our hallway. At the end of the hall there is room for putting some chairs and a table and we can all sit and talk there. Not that many tenants come to these anyway, less than 10. But it would be fun.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I hate when I wake up and discover I was dreaming about my first husband! Since I have been married three times, I have certain dreams that the each of them is in. I don't know why that is since the dream itself is not about something particular in my life at that time period.
> 
> I know I might regret it, but I ended up retiring my cast iron skillets and griddle yesterday. The skillets are small. The one I use the most is only about 6 or 8 inches. I will keep it but not use it.....just in case. The other two are even smaller. Just big enough to saute some onions or mushrooms or a very small burger. The griddle is one of those round ones. I just cannot lift them and have difficulty cooking with them. My wrists have been giving me trouble for some time. Maybe they are cause of it (I hope). Anyway, I bought a set of 3 nonstick skillets and hope I can use them happily. I have avoided nonstick stuff for a long time, but they are so much lighter and one of my friends who has a fakebook page for her recipes uses them. She is a naturopathic physician and writes her recipes for keto and paleo food plans. She told how to to use and care for them so I am going to try. Most important is to not use high heat or let anything burn.
> 
> Our manager listened to one of my neighbors and let us have a "Free" table in the laundry room again. Now when I want to get rid of things I can put it down there. So happy about that. You hate to throw stuff out and carting it to a thrift store is a chore when I do not have a car. So I put one or two items on the table at a time. Still waiting for her to allow us to have our community room back for Bingo, Movie NIght and our potluck dinners. We are thinking of having a coffee time in our hallway. At the end of the hall there is room for putting some chairs and a table and we can all sit and talk there. Not that many tenants come to these anyway, less than 10. But it would be fun.


I have the same problem lifting even the lightweight pots, another reason why grumpy pants has to cook


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I colored my hair. It looks really good. But, doing it was the worst. I suffer from Multiple Chemical Sensitivities and usually the smell of the dye has not ever bothered me. This time it did. I know I should just let it go gray and give up. But I just don't like it that way. So when I have my appointment with my hairdresser next week I will talk to her about having her do it from now on and see how much it will cost. My hair is thick so has always needed two boxes of color. But maybe it would only take one box if she just touches up the roots. I will see what she says. 

I finally removed my gel nails. Not easy to do! So as my real nails grow in, I will try to keep them manicured myself and I used Sally Hansen's Hard As Nails on them. I used to always use that. The smell from that was horrible though so I had to apply it downstairs in the laundry room. My nail salon had a fire and is not open and looks like they are still working on it. So I am taking a break from it for now.

One of my friends here, a lady who is 96 and the oldest person here, went to the manager and asked when we could go back to using our community room and not limited to 2 people or till 4:00 PM. The manager said, as long as you do it behind my back when I am not here. So next Friday we are going to have a coffee and goodies gathering! Sonny is invited too. I am going to experiment with making some kind of low carb goody for Sonny and me and for anyone else that can't eat regular cookies. It is hard because the lady who is 96 is the best baker and makes really good desserts. I have to remain strong though.


----------



## katlupe

Sun is shining this morning. It feels like spring is on its way, even though we are also getting those fine snowflakes. Rained over the last couple of days and very high winds has been getting rid of the snow. I expect we will get more snow before May shows up. But just to see the grass again is a happy sign.I appreciate every season. But really looking forward to the spring and days when I can go out on Jazzy and go to the park or the store on my own again.

Three years ago this month is when I started working on the paperwork to move out of my house and leave my marriage. It was a lot of paperwork and I had to do it twice. It was worth it. At that time I'd say I was just getting over being depressed and thinking I had some disease and was going to die there. I did not have enough income to live on my own because I was mainly a stay at home mother (with a disabled child) most of my life. I thought there was no way I could leave. The manager of this place though, helped me. She put my name on the top of the waiting list based on "need". She felt that since I was living without running water or a real bathroom and not able to go to a doctor for normal care that I was in "need".  I think she was right. I thank God for her help every day. 

Friday we are having a coffee hour downstairs in our community room at last! I am looking forward to it. Things are opening up here in NY now, but I am still being careful. 

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## katlupe

Sonny and I ran errands yesterday, which is doing my son's money, getting money orders for my son's rent and mine, groceries and then at 3:30 we had our hair appointments. So I talked to my hairdresser and next month I will start having her do my color. It will be worth it and I am looking forward to it. Yesterday she did the best job on my hair that she ever did. I am quite happy with her. 

I have a list of calls to make today. One thing I hate to do. But have to and one of them is to our manager. It is time for my re-certification for my apartment. That means my rent will go up a few dollars at least. But I am not complaining. I live in a great place for a very good price. 

I have been giving Rabbit 11 fresh blueberries in the evening when I am watching videos and coloring. He comes to me when I sit down in the recliner after finishing up everything in the kitchen and getting ready for bed. My relaxation time before bed. Well yesterday, even though they were on my grocery list.........I forgot to get the blueberries! I had some frozen ones and gave them to him........but he was not happy! So depending on what the weather is, I will see if it is possible to go on Jazzy to Tops. I might have to take a different route due to water on some of the sidewalk and the parking lot at Tops. But I can find my way around it. I hate to get Jazzy wet underneath but my bunny was really adamant about the blueberries last night. Sonny won't be here till tomorrow for the coffee hour. So.......I hope I can go.


----------



## katlupe

I did not go to Tops on Jazzy today. It was deceiving to look outside and see the sunny spring like day. When I went to the dumpster the wind was blowing so hard and it was freezing. So I will give Rabbit apple pieces tonight for his night time treat.

I am proud of myself. Today I did all but one my calls on list. Now I have a doctor's appointment for the 16th. It will be a new doctor. So I will see what's going on. 

Tuesday night my neighbor across the hall, a man, came knocking on my door. He was locked out of his apartment and wanted to use a knife to pry the lock open Well that would not work. He said his extra keys were in his car that he had just taken to the shop for a repair. He said he was going to have to bust it down. These are very heavy steel doors, I doubted he could do that. I heard him trying. Then he went to another neighbor, the guy next to me and he said he might have a pry bar. I guess they got in. The door looks okay to me and I didn't hear anyone fixing it. I know if you damage it, then you have to pay for the repair. I keep my extra key at my friend's apartment across the hall. I have had to get it from her twice, I think. Sonny also has a whole set of keys to my building and apartment and storage room and my storage area. And he has a key to my son's apartment too. It is good to have extra keys somewhere.


----------



## katlupe

We had our "Coffee Hour" in the community room yesterday. Just a handful of people, less than 10. Ten were invited but not all were able to make it. Just coffee and some cookies, cake and little muffins. I brought sugar-free grain-free brownies that came out pretty good. But mostly Sonny and I had those. I had two. I will tweak that recipe a bit more. 

After that we went to Walmart and then to the Chinese restaurant for supper. It was a nice finish to a nice day. 

Today looks to be a quiet day. Snow flurries in the air, windy and cold. After my normal daily chores, just going to take it easy. I probably will work on transferring my photos to my newer external hard drive. I have been making a lot of progress on that project.


----------



## katlupe

I have been moving photos from my old external hard drive to the new one. These go back to 2009. Seeing them has brought so many memories back to me. All the hopes I had for my little homestead, Peaceful Forest. I am sad that it did not turn out the way I imagined. I realize now that my husband did not really share the same dream. He pretended to. If he had, I am sure things would have turned out differently. I am not blaming him entirely. Having three horses made me hold on to it a lot longer than I should have. The really sad part is that I left, my son left, the horses went to a new home........and now my husband still lives there, alone. He hated the work of living there. No running water and not enough electric to power a full house with conveniences. But he is still there. 

I don't mean to sound sad about my life now. I love my apartment and my life here. Maybe when I go to the doctor next week I can start figuring out what i need to do to improve my health. I am usually against medical procedures and medicine, but I have decided to have an open mind. People with less mobility issues than I have are having knee replacements and other procedures, so maybe I will see what the doctor thinks about my situation. 

Going to the doctor is my first step. I made a list of all the things I need to do and I intend to follow it through. Life is too short at my age to put things off.


----------



## katlupe

Getting ready right now to go outside on Jazzy. It has been since December 20th that I have taken a ride on it. I have missed it so much. I was used to being outside a lot. Even in winter, my cat and I would take long walks in the forest. I feel refreshed after being outside for awhile. Since I now am dependent on wheels, on my rolling walker or mobility chair, I cannot go many places in the winter. It makes me look forward to spring.


----------



## katlupe

I did go out. Just sat in the sun after I applied my "Hard As Nails" to my nails. They are coming along quite nicely. Kind of rough on your nails if you take the gel nails off yourself. I am taking a break from having them done for a bit.

The parks have patches of green showing, but the sidewalks are impossible for someone using a chair or a rolling walker. I saw a couple walking with their matching rolling walkers, just different colors. They were smiling real big. Said hi. Everybody was friendly and looked happy today. My neighbor who was in her mobility chair too, lives across the hall from me, stopped to chat for a minute. She was on her way to Walgreens to get her vaccine shot. 


As you can see the paths were not passable for me today.



I sat on the sidewalk by the court house in the sun for awhile. Felt SO good!


My apartment building is right across the street from the library and the court house.


----------



## katlupe

Last week I made Sugar-Free Grain-Free Chocolate Brownies. They were made with almond meal (blanched ground almonds) and coconut oil. They were very good. I made them with Swerve but you can use any sweetener. I took them to our coffee hour downstairs. I had plenty to bring back home because most people (even diabetics) will always choose the regular cookies and cakes over sugar free. That was okay with me. I only eat one at a time, usually only one for the whole day. Anyway, the thing I discovered about these brownies is that when you store them in the refrigerator, they are like fudge when you eat them. I think it is due to the coconut oil in them. Mmmm! Better than warm from the oven!


----------



## katlupe

Today was another nice day here in NY. I even have my window open! Rabbit is loving that. Last night I was watching "Mad About You" and part of the story was about a baby white rabbit. So cute! 

I am looking forward to Saturday because Sonny and I are going to the Salvation Army in Binghamton. They are having a 50% off everything in the store day. I also am stopping by my friend's house to leave some books and stuff I was getting rid of (uncluttering.....it is good stuff) to drop off. Making room in my storage area I hope. 

I had planned on going out on Jazzy again today, but got into doing some computer work. I don't need anything from the store so I just kept working.


----------



## MarciKS

I have that entire series on DVD. Loved that show! 

Did you enjoy your trip out with Jazzy yesterday?


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I have that entire series on DVD. Loved that show!
> 
> Did you enjoy your trip out with Jazzy yesterday?


I enjoyed my first trip outside on Jazzy since Dec. 20th. So nice to be out in the fresh air. I had the whole park to myself but could not get through it due to snow. It will be gone soon. I hope we don't get more, but I have photos of April 30, 2018, when we had a heavy snow storm after days of nice spring weather. Today I hope to get out again on Jazzy.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny and I went to the Salvation Army in Binghamton, which is about 40 miles away. It was not so great. I got a few odds and ends but the store mostly had clothing and not anything I needed. We had lunch then drove back to Norwich and stopped at Annie's Thrift store which is one we go to a lot. Hadn't been there since the Covid thing. I got a few things there including a whole brand new set of sheets for my bed for only ten bucks. Then stopped at Walmart to get some greens and Natural Salad (it is dried) for Rabbit. It was a nice day and I enjoyed getting out and going somewhere. 

Today I need to do laundry. Small loads work best for me so now I am trying not to put it off.


----------



## katlupe

It was a beautiful day!


----------



## MarciKS

Looks like a KS sky on a good clear day!


----------



## katlupe

I managed to get half of my list done today. Laundry and cleaning the NuWave oven were most important. Since it was snowy and wet outside, I was satisfied to be inside today. I look forward to the nice weather but I know even April can be cold winter weather. I think though that the snow has melted in the park and I will be able to ride "Jazzy" there. 

It is a good thing I took off my gel nails because I saw my nail salon's building was taken down. Just an empty spot where it was and the sign there. It was a double wide so I am guessing he will be putting in another one in place of it. Probably got insurance money to pay for it. He had a really successful business so I am sure he will be back. I will get my nails back on again but not for awhile. Just taking a break. 

I hope everyone had a nice week-end.


----------



## katlupe

Today has been one of those days when I didn't feel like doing much of anything. For supper I am making just a chicken pot pie. Not much fuss with that. I am still trying to get the knack of baking a pot pie in the toaster oven without burning it. The top gets brown but the inside does not get done. I have turned it upside down before to finish it off but I would really like to just bake normally. I can't put foil over the top because of it being in a toaster oven. I am afraid it would catch fire. I guess I will have to go research that.

I went out to the dumpster and it makes me sad to think someone has been sleeping in there at night. The guy downstairs got up early one morning to tell the garbage man to check it before dumping it. I might have a very small apartment but it is pleasant, warm and safe. 

So I finished watching all of the "Mad About You" earlier today. Now have to figure out what I feel like watching. I like to find a series and just watch it until I have seen them all.


----------



## katlupe

Had an appointment this morning with the manager of the building to do my re-certification of my apartment for this year. Every year the same old stuff because they don't want the paper that Social Security sends you because it is dated in January They always make you get a new one and it is always the same. I could see it if I got raises through out the year, but I don't.

Yesterday I had my doctor's appointment with my new doctor, but he is only there for three months than he is graduating and going back to Canada. I liked him. I guess I can't get attached to a doctor because they are all residents and not staying here. The thing about that is that you have to explain everything all over again to a new person. Then he will be gone and have to do it again. It is all in the chart but sometimes I forget to mention something and he didn't know about it so didn't ask. I have always liked having one person but I will learn to adjust to this way of life. Everything was good but having blood work done on Friday and have to go back on the 9th. He gave me some things to work on but I already knew that stuff. Oh yeah, I almost forgot, have to have a heart altrasound. That is because my feet swell up with fluid so he is going to check to see if there are any blockages. Not going to think about that for now.

Well right now I am on my way outside to the dumpster. It looks a bit brighter out than it was. Have good day!


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Had an appointment this morning with the manager of the building to do my re-certification of my apartment for this year. Every year the same old stuff because they don't want the paper that Social Security sends you because it is dated in January They always make you get a new one and it is always the same. I could see it if I got raises through out the year, but I don't.
> 
> Yesterday I had my doctor's appointment with my new doctor, but he is only there for three months than he is graduating and going back to Canada. I liked him. I guess I can't get attached to a doctor because they are all residents and not staying here. The thing about that is that you have to explain everything all over again to a new person. Then he will be gone and have to do it again. It is all in the chart but sometimes I forget to mention something and he didn't know about it so didn't ask. I have always liked having one person but I will learn to adjust to this way of life. Everything was good but having blood work done on Friday and have to go back on the 9th. He gave me some things to work on but I already knew that stuff. Oh yeah, I almost forgot, have to have a heart altrasound. That is because my feet swell up with fluid so he is going to check to see if there are any blockages. Not going to think about that for now.
> 
> Well right now I am on my way outside to the dumpster. It looks a bit brighter out than it was. Have good day!


It could just me mild heart failure which is what I have, no big deal.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> It could just me mild heart failure which is what I have, no big deal.


Heart failure sounds like a big deal to me. I hope its not that.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I had my re-certification meeting with my manager. I figure it will take a week or so before I get the new lease and find out what my rent increase will be. Probably at least ten bucks. I can't complain though as most people pay a lot more to live in an apartment like this. It may be small, but it is really nice. I never thought I'd be living somewhere like this when I was dreaming about leaving my house. Now I look at my photos of my previous life there at Peaceful Forest and wonder how I lasted as long as I did there. I have been working on my old photos, moving them from one drive to a new one. So I am seeing all these photos about every day right now. Sometimes I am sad, but most of the time I am not. 

Life here is pretty good. At least for me. I have friends, which I did not have before. I had two friends and one moved away and the other one was too busy with her job to have time for a friend. Now I have a number of friends that live right in my building. Some days I can do laundry, go outside and get my mail and never see a soul. When I am in the hallways I never hear a sound from the apartments, well except for my neighbor across the hall...........she leaves her door open and sometimes her television is on. 

I have some friends on fakebook that I will be seeing when life gets back to normal. I have really connected with my cousins there and hope to see them more often soon. One friend I used to work with some years back and she did come here to see me and we went to lunch. I am looking forward to seeing her again too. I found two cousins, distance ones on FB too and am looking forward to meeting them in person. Well, one of them died and I am going to be meeting his wife instead. He was actually my great aunt's son. 

Today I am going to find a dentist to get my dental work underway. I need new dentures before I go meet anyone in person. One of the reasons that I wear my mask all the time! lol


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Heart failure sounds like a big deal to me. I hope its not that.


It’s not depending on the stage of heart failure and your age I suppose.  I’m in stage 1 so no big deal.  I am in stage 3 kidney failure with only one kidney as the other one failed rather dramatically and was removed.  When I reach stage four, it will be a big deal.  But since I can’t do anything about either condition, why worry?


----------



## katlupe

My little bunny boy this morning! I got this photo by accident. Never in a million years could I have planned a shot like this. But he was eating and I took some pictures. It wasn't until I edited it that I saw his tongue and teeth showing. I might have to get this printed out and frame it.


----------



## RadishRose

I was happy to see you have more friends now, Kat. They're more important than we realize. You're in such a good place with neighbors all around. It's great to be able to chat with people.

Hope your rent doesn't go up too high!


----------



## katlupe

Do you notice how when you get to a certain age, that instead of people valuing the wisdom you have from having lived SO much longer than they have, they think you need instructions from them for just about everything. An example is computers. I have been using them since about 1992 and they start explaining the simplest things to me. Or like one person started to tell about coffee brands and I said I like buying coffee beans not ground coffee and she starts telling me I need to use a coffee bean grinder..........I stop her right there and explain to her that I have a coffee grinder and have had it for a number of years. Geez......

What really gets to me is that if I mention something I do, maybe health wise, like my diet or other thing is they start telling you how that diet is not good for you.........while they remain out of shape themselves and on loads of prescription meds and I am doing much better and not on any prescriptions at all and never have been. 

I suppose that is why I am spending a lot less time on fakebook these days. One benefit of that is that I am getting a lot of stuff done that I had put off.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I was happy to see you have more friends now, Kat. They're more important than we realize. You're in such a good place with neighbors all around. It's great to be able to chat with people.
> 
> Hope your rent doesn't go up too high!


Probably about $10. or so. I can live with that. Especially since I love my apartment. 

Last night two of my friends, the guy across the hall and my friend downstairs stopped over and we sat in here and talked. It was the first time for me having two people here with me. It is nice to have friends.


----------



## katlupe

It takes me awhile to make a phone call. I have just never liked being on the telephone. And for me, making appointments is something I hate even more. But I have been doing that in the last month. Today I managed to find a dentist in my area........only 3 minutes away, in fact! April is going to be a very busy month for me. And the best part is that the dentist takes my insurance (through Medicaid).

Friday, Sonny is taking me for blood work and then we are going to lunch at the Chinese restaurant. Something to look forward to. Then on Saturday, my friend who lives downstairs, and I are going to Bainbridge (NY) to Pine Ridge, which is a Mennonite bulk goods store. It is a fun place to shop. Then to Frog Pond which is on the way to the next town, Afton (NY). Frog Pond is a produce market and it just opened for the season. Love shopping there too.


----------



## katlupe

My new bunny sign!


----------



## katlupe

Today I rode "Jazzy" to Tops. What a beautiful day it was! Everybody was out and about. People are so friendly here, everyone saying hello when they pass me on the sidewalk. Tops is never real busy like Walmart, but their prices are not like Walmart's either. It didn't matter, I just needed some red leaf lettuce, parsley and bananas for my little bunny boy. 

Tomorrow I have to sign my new lease. My rent increase is only three dollars! I think I can live with that. So that means Sonny can't take me for my blood work till after that appointment with my manager at 10:00..........which means I can't have coffee till after I get my blood work. Oh boy, I am not pleasant to be around until I have my coffee.......and no, I can't drink it black. (poor Sonny)


----------



## katlupe

I got to know a little bit about our new manager here when I went in to sign my lease. Now I understand her better. She is pretty nice. 

The thing I see about people (all people in general) is that when they are older or disabled, or both, we seem to focus in on our own concerns (health, financial, family, etc.). So when we are told we have to do things differently, we react and think only how it affects us. Not everyone in general.Then the message we get from each other is how wrong it is and how we are being treated badly. Not always the case though. 

Rabbit probably thinks I am unfair to him by not feeding him bananas and blackberries all day. He glares at me at times! He stands up on his hind feet and scopes out the higher surfaces. But I know, I cannot give him too much fruit or it can affect his teeth. He loves kale and I used to buy him big bunches of it. Now I do not give him any at all. I tried to give him a couple small leaves of it the other day and then I could tell by his poop that I better not give him any at all.


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> View attachment 156347
> 
> My little bunny boy this morning! I got this photo by accident. Never in a million years could I have planned a shot like this. But he was eating and I took some pictures. It wasn't until I edited it that I saw his tongue and teeth showing. I might have to get this printed out and frame it.


I really enjoy reading your journal. You have a great positive attitude. This is an adorable picture definitely worthy of framing.


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> I really enjoy reading your journal. You have a great positive attitude. This is an adorable picture definitely worthy of framing.


Thank you, Keesha! Writing keeps me positive. I was thinking of getting that photo printed out.


----------



## katlupe

Today is a beautiful sunshiny day. I really should take a ride to the park or to Tops but I feel sleepy. Sometimes getting outside will wake me up but it is windy out there too. So going to pass on that idea. My friend who lives down the hall was here for a nice visit. She loves Rabbit so I gave her some blackberries to hand feed him. She loved doing that. He is so gentle taking treats. 

Next Wednesday is my dental appointment and I am psyching myself up for it. I hate going to dentists and have my whole life, but I always went every 6 months no matter what. Took good care of my teeth. That was fine while I could afford it. But when my life hit the bottom, I had no way to do that. Now I need to do this or I will never go out in public again. Right now, it is okay with a mask but then I won't eat with anyone but Sonny.

Now I am going back to working on the computer for a few hours. Maybe I will make it outside later.


----------



## katlupe

I have been doing a lot of computer work the last couple of weeks. I need to work on cleaning out the storage area. I have boxes heaped together and when I try to find stuff I have no idea where it is. I was selling my vintage Christmas decorations on eBay back in 2015 and 2016 but still have boxes left. I have nobody to give stuff to so probably going to be donating them or maybe offering them for free on the fakebook marketplace. When people want to buy something they are a pain so not going to do that. I hate selling stuff. Yet, I have a lot of stuff I could sell or should at least get rid of. 

Today, again, I will attempt to do my laundry. It is either laundry or vacuum. I can get away with putting off the vacuuming but not laundry. Maybe I will feel better once I get moving and will be able to do both.

Rabbit has become obsessed with the blackberries. Today I will make sure he is limited to one small piece of banana (which he just finished eating) and 6 blackberries. These berries are pretty big, so he is getting a good amount. Fruit is not good for his teeth. Must be that is why he loves it so much. We always love what we cannot have.


----------



## katlupe

Today is a busy day for me. Sonny is driving me to Binghamton (about 40 miles away) for a test I need done at one of the hospitals there. Of course, it had to snow during the night, but nothing like what everyone said. I hope it holds off till we are back home. 

Since I have put off some chores, like laundry and vacuuming.............that means I will be doing those on the week-end. Tomorrow is another busy day due to having to take care of my son's rent and mine buying money orders. 

The guy across the hall has started stopping by every now and then to say hi or give me the Pennysaver. I wouldn't mind so much except that he does not just knock on my door like a normal person...........he pounds the crap out of it! Scares my bunny! I am going to have to tell him about it. I think it is because he is hard of hearing and so is the lady across the hall next to him. He visits here daily, and pounds on her door and yells her name so she will hear him. But what if she is sleeping or in the shower??? Maybe I will make a sign that says Knock Gently or Quietly. My friend downstairs has a sign that says Do Not Knock - Ring Doorbell. Her other sign says Do Not Disturb.....Napping. Now I see why.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was stressful for me. I had to get an ultrasound of my heart.........yeah, I still have it, I thought Sonny took it. Just thinking about going there was more stressful than the actual test. Last night the results were in and said it was all normal. So one less thing to worry about.

Today Sonny will be back to take me to do some errands. I did not want to go to Walmart but I need to get more greens for Rabbit so guess I will. Not going to do major shopping though. I hate going there on check day. Since I am my son's payee representative for his money (he is disabled, mentally slow, but looks normal) I always get his bills paid as soon as his check is here. Then I either give him some cash every few days or he buys stuff online, usually from Amazon, Musician's Friend or eBay. 

Going through a pile of papers that somehow accumulated on my printer. I tend to print out recipes I find to try and then if I like them I put them in a file. I have a bunch of them there right now. Then writing out my budget sheets for April for Jeff and for me. That is how I keep track of our money. Works for me.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Yesterday was stressful for me. I had to get an ultrasound of my heart.........yeah, I still have it, I thought Sonny took it. Just thinking about going there was more stressful than the actual test. Last night the results were in and said it was all normal. So one less thing to worry about.
> 
> Today Sonny will be back to take me to do some errands. I did not want to go to Walmart but I need to get more greens for Rabbit so guess I will. Not going to do major shopping though. I hate going there on check day. Since I am my son's payee representative for his money (he is disabled, mentally slow, but looks normal) I always get his bills paid as soon as his check is here. Then I either give him some cash every few days or he buys stuff online, usually from Amazon, Musician's Friend or eBay.
> 
> Going through a pile of papers that somehow accumulated on my printer. I tend to print out recipes I find to try and then if I like them I put them in a file. I have a bunch of them there right now. Then writing out my budget sheets for April for Jeff and for me. That is how I keep track of our money. Works for me.


I'm happy your ultrasound was good, Kat!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I'm happy your ultrasound was good, Kat!


It was I guess. I am not one for medical stuff so the whole time I was in there I just focused on things I wanted to do.


----------



## katlupe

Well, my stimulus check is pending in my account till the 7th. So I better decide on whether I am buying a new laptop or not. If not, I will pay off some of my credit cards. I am a computer person so if I am to live happily ever after here, I really need to replace this one. I do not want to wait till it dies and I become desperate. 

Sonny is slow getting around this morning, so I had a bit of time. Got my breakfast so I won't be hungry when we are shopping. Made the ice tea, Hibiscus in one jar and Lemon Ginger in the other. Today I won't get anything done, but this week-end I will try to catch up. 

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## katlupe

Happy Easter, My Friends! From Rabbit & Me


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I went to Tops on Jazzy to get ingredients to make chicken noodle soup. Honestly, I do not know if it _really works_ or I think it does. but I get better.  My mother always made it if someone had a cold or was sick with a flu or something related. I remember once being so sick I could not get out of bed and she came to my apartment after she got out of work and brought the ingredients from the store and made it for me. Anyway, I have pot of it to eat. 

I think our parking lot might get repaved because I saw a guy talking to our maintenance man and looking it over while writing in a notebook. I certainly hope so. I have to watch for the pot holes when walking with my walker. 

Right now I am having coffee and watching Rabbit enjoying his morning banana. Beyond that, now sure what my day will be like.


----------



## katlupe

I have decided not to write a blog anymore. I was thinking that I pay for it every month, work on it, fight the hackers every day and am lucky if someone other than my boyfriend and my cousins come to it. So what happens to it if I die? It disappears with the first missed payment.........lost forever. Online content, is not the same as the stuff in physical form. Even your family member can't look through your content and share your books or music with family members. I removed it yesterday, as well as my Flickr account with all my photos.

I thought I had simplified my life when I moved here, but................I hadn't even began yet. I can't remember if I mentioned this here before (and am too lazy to scroll back to check) but the man who lived downstairs was brought by an aide from the rehab to see if he could move back into his apartment. He is in a wheelchair now and could not even get into his kitchen or the bathroom. So they said it failed and now he is waiting for a bed in a nursing home and his family cleaned out his apartment. My friend who lives below me said when she had an operation and was done with rehab, the aide brought her to her apartment and took one look inside the door and said, "It passes!" Without even going in. The man's apartment was a one bedroom. Our apartments are studios and designed for wheelchairs. Mine would pass too........just have to watch out for the bunny trying to lick the wheels.

One thing I have to agree with about this social distancing is that if you are around anyone that has a cold chances are you will catch it. When I lived at my house I was not around people most of the time. For a period though we were going to a church that everyone hugged each other when they came in and when they left. I was always getting a cold or sick. Now I am not a hugger or a kisser. I have never really been comfortable with that unless it was my parents, my grandmother or my son. My first husband's family were NYers, so they seemed to do that more than my family (who were NY staters). So wearing a mask when I go outside my apartment was a good thing. Except that I have caught two colds already this year.........one in Feb (from my bf) and I am just getting over the 2nd one (from my friend downstairs). Both of them I have been around without wearing masks. Live and learn. At least I eventually learn.


----------



## katlupe

Something I was thinking about today is that I have always considered myself an introvert and I am fine with that. When I moved here though, I had to put that little bit of effort in to go to the activities in the community room. After I got to know the others, I enjoyed going. Now after all this time of not having those activities, even though I have missed seeing the others, I am back into the groove of staying alone. Of course, I still have the dental problem and that makes me uncomfortable in social situations or any public place that I have to take my mask off. I am not so sure I will be going back to those when things open up. Our maintenance man does not want us using the community room anyway..........he has to clean it even though we clean it as soon as we are finished. I think it is the sanitizing that he has to do.

I went to bed today around 4 or so and just woke up......well, a phone call from Sonny woke me up. He called to tell me he was going to bed! So I thought I would check my computer and give Rabbit blackberries while I was on here. Now hopefully I will be able to go to sleep again.


----------



## katlupe

I have changed my mind about spending my stimulus check on a new laptop. I really need one, but I think I can get by as long as it does not die on me. All the other stimulus checks I put on my credit accounts and they helped. I have to do the same with this one. Ever since I moved here I have been living as frugal as possible so I can pay these bills down. When I was with my husband, that was his way of life. Max out his cards and then pay the min or enough to use them again. I hated it! He even used mine and that was how mine got maxed. 

The first thing I did when I knew I was going to leave there was to take my name off his cards and his name off the one of mine that he was on. After 3 years here, alone, none of them are maxed out. I am not saying I have never used them since I moved here, but they are all much lower. So if I use the stimulus money on just one, the one with the highest interest rate...........I will be paying it off by June or July. One less plus by then I will have two others paid off too. It is like a game to me. See how little I can spend each month. Writing out a budget by hand has been the key for me. I mean my income is very low, but I could not survive on it without living in this apartment. 

This reminds me of how you can look at other people and think they have it all. They have beautiful homes, cars, go on expensive vacations and out to eat every night. You look at your life and might think you have nothing. Well, I lived that life at one time and I was miserable. Married to a man who cheated on me and was a gambler and left me for a topless dancer. Then about 20 years later, he lost it all........the FBI came to my house to question me about him. He was in the hospital under arrest and was going to go to prison but he died there (or so we think or else he is in a witness protection program). It seems like he had taken some type of prescription drug that would affect his heart to kill himself or something like that. I don't know for sure. All I know is nobody could go visit him in the hospital without special permission from the FBI. My son and my father were able to. No funeral or burial. Nothing. There are a lot of unanswered questions in my mind about his death.

Now I look at my life and am thankful for what I have. I am happy here and free to do what I want. I always have projects to work on so am busy most of the time. Never bored. No worries that the FBI is coming for me! Haha

Best of all..........is my sweet loving bunny boy sharing my life here.


----------



## katlupe

Raining here today so staying inside. I can take Jazzy or my walker out in the rain but I do not like to get my wheels wet and then bring that in on my floor. If I am out on Jazzy, I have an umbrella and a huge poncho that covers not only me but Jazzy too, though I have never had to use it yet. I carry those in the pouch on the back of the chair. Sonny took me shopping yesterday so I don't need anything anyway. Sometimes I go to the store just to go somewhere and get outside. 

I am planning on making cabbage with kielbasa and tiny potatoes for supper today. So I will start that around three or so. I already did Rabbit's cage so I am caught up with all my work for today. Just working on my photos in my computer right now. Very quiet day here.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Raining here today so staying inside. I can take Jazzy or my walker out in the rain but I do not like to get my wheels wet and then bring that in on my floor. If I am out on Jazzy, I have an umbrella and a huge poncho that covers not only me but Jazzy too, though I have never had to use it yet. I carry those in the pouch on the back of the chair. Sonny took me shopping yesterday so I don't need anything anyway. Sometimes I go to the store just to go somewhere and get outside.
> 
> I am planning on making cabbage with kielbasa and tiny potatoes for supper today. So I will start that around three or so. I already did Rabbit's cage so I am caught up with all my work for today. Just working on my photos in my computer right now. Very quiet day here.


About to rain here soon as well, Kat.  Chilly too.

Your cabbage with kielbasa and tiny potatoes sound just perfect!


----------



## katlupe

As I get older I have been concentrating on staying positive and not think about things that can be depressing. You can improve your life right up to your last day. Being old is not a bad thing. Actually it is a very good thing. Otherwise, you did not make it. My mother always told me to not worry about something until you have to. So I put those things out of my head since worrying about it does not change it. She also taught me to make a list of the pros and cons of a situation and then how I can change it. I have always done that. It works for me.

Two things that cause people to worry are gossip and rumors. So I do not pay attention to either. If they become true, then I pay attention. Why should I waste my time on things that many times are not even true? So I don't. I have cut my time spent on social media a lot. I come to this forum and two others and spend time on Ancestry, Allrecipes and YouTube. I try to get outside daily, listen to music every day and write in my journal every morning and watch videos in the evening while I color (in my adult coloring books). 

My apartment is a very small studio (but I just watched a video about a guy who lives in a 78 sq.ft. studio......now that is teeny tiny!) but I try to keep it bright and cheery. The house I lived in before moving here was very dark and dusty (due to two wood stoves, firewood and muddy boots going in and out all day) and so was my mood. I am always improving it or changing my decor. One nice thing about living alone is that you can do whatever suits you. I don't care if nobody ever sees what I have done because it is for me and me alone......well maybe for my little bunny boy too.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> About to rain here soon as well, Kat.  Chilly too.
> 
> Your cabbage with kielbasa and tiny potatoes sound just perfect!


They were really good. I don't usually eat potatoes due to the carbs but felt I needed them in this.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> They were really good. I don't usually eat potatoes due to the carbs but felt I needed them in this.


Oh I absolutely agree!


----------



## Jules

You have a great attitude, katlupe.


----------



## katlupe

I feel accomplished right now........I wrestled the sheet off my bed! Doesn't sound like much, but it is not easy since the bed is in a corner. I kept putting it off but had to finally do it. I came to the solution that I definitely DO NEED help. So I had a meeting last week with the visiting nurses and now have to interview some possible aides. This time though, Sonny will be here and help me with this process. I am not good at making my wishes known and he is. He is bringing hay today for Rabbit so I will have him take a look at my list. Honestly, they just have the person's name and where and what hours they will work. So hard to know what kind of person you are choosing.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> You have a great attitude, katlupe.


Thank you, Jules! I try my best to stay that way. Some days I am not so good though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

He *is* a cutie. I'm glad he didn't get any further injuries when he ventured out for a couple of days. When my mother was in the nursing home, they had a petting zoo come onto their grounds. I had the opportunity to hold a brown baby bunny. It was so sweet and cuddly that I fell in love. It made me want to get one but I knew I wasn't ready for another pet, even though our cat had died years before. Plus I knew nothing about caring for a rabbit and wasn't into the internet yet to be able to research it.  Bless you taking such good care of Rabbit.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit enjoying the fresh air and sunshine coming in our window this morning.


----------



## katlupe

One thing I have been trying to overcome is over buying groceries. I have been cutting down the size of my recipes. I love leftovers but not for more than one day. I tried to vacuum pack some chili and made a huge mess.......not doing that again. I hate frozen food that develops ice crystals on it. I have researched and researched and have never found a solution for that unless it is the vacuum packer. My son used to take my leftovers but lately he is not so much into homemade food. He does not eat as healthy as I wish, but he is 51 and stubborn with a mind of his own. 

Sometimes I plan on making something but never get to it. I am planning on sticking to a basic eggs with bacon or sausage breakfast and meat and salad for supper. That seems to work best for me instead of making casserole types of meals. If I make too much, I will eat it. So my plan is going to be one piece of meat and a large salad. Occasionally I will make a low carb goodie but promise myself I will eat only one piece and not every day. If you eat it every day, it stops being a treat and becomes a daily food. Not going to do that. I see a lot of people living on low carbs/Keto and they make elaborate desserts daily. I think that can be a problem for me if I did that. I am a slow loser but was a slow gainer too. 

I am including an oz. of raw almonds or other nuts with my supper and calling it dessert. Sometimes I melt butter and add a bit of the Swerve brown to it for a sweet. It is good and satisfies me. I don't usually eat seeds but am going to experiment with some as they are really healthy foods. I have been using flaxseed meal on different foods as that is a healthy addition as well. I suppose it is good that I live alone and cook for just myself. Most men I have been with would not eat this way at all. I always hated having to make other foods for someone else because they wouldn't eat my low carb meals.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> One thing I have been trying to overcome is over buying groceries. I have been cutting down the size of my recipes. I love leftovers but not for more than one day. I tried to vacuum pack some chili and made a huge mess.......not doing that again. I hate frozen food that develops ice crystals on it. I have researched and researched and have never found a solution for that unless it is the vacuum packer. My son used to take my leftovers but lately he is not so much into homemade food. He does not eat as healthy as I wish, but he is 51 and stubborn with a mind of his own.
> 
> Sometimes I plan on making something but never get to it. I am planning on sticking to a basic eggs with bacon or sausage breakfast and meat and salad for supper. That seems to work best for me instead of making casserole types of meals. If I make too much, I will eat it. So my plan is going to be one piece of meat and a large salad. Occasionally I will make a low carb goodie but promise myself I will eat only one piece and not every day. If you eat it every day, it stops being a treat and becomes a daily food. Not going to do that. I see a lot of people living on low carbs/Keto and they make elaborate desserts daily. I think that can be a problem for me if I did that. I am a slow loser but was a slow gainer too.
> 
> I am including an oz. of raw almonds or other nuts with my supper and calling it dessert. Sometimes I melt butter and add a bit of the Swerve brown to it for a sweet. It is good and satisfies me. I don't usually eat seeds but am going to experiment with some as they are really healthy foods. I have been using flaxseed meal on different foods as that is a healthy addition as well. I suppose it is good that I live alone and cook for just myself. Most men I have been with would not eat this way at all. I always hated having to make other foods for someone else because they wouldn't eat my low carb meals.


I agree.  I have switched to a salad for dinner with a egg, or a few cashews, or a piece of cheese for dinner.  I think the main meal at lunch and a lesser meal at dinner is the way to go.  I gain weight fast and loose slow.  I want to lose another 10 pounds before surgery, but I am at plateau for now .


----------



## MarciKS

Hibiscus tea? Never heard of that. I've had lavender in hot tea before. That was pretty good.
Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## C'est Moi

Katlupe--you need to freeze foods that have liquid before you vacuum pack them.  Freeze the portion size you want in a container for a few hours till solid, then pop it out and put into a vacuum bag, then seal.   I also do this with individual raw chicken breast pieces; freeze them on a cookie sheet and once solid, into the vacuum bag.  Juices and liquids prevent the heated seal from working.


----------



## katlupe

C'est Moi said:


> Katlupe--you need to freeze foods that have liquid before you vacuum pack them.  Freeze the portion size you want in a container for a few hours till solid, then pop it out and put into a vacuum bag, then seal.   I also do this with individual raw chicken breast pieces; freeze them on a cookie sheet and once solid, into the vacuum bag.  Juices and liquids prevent the heated seal from working.


Thank you very much for that information! I could not figure out a way to do it.


----------



## katlupe

This is a picture I found that shows what my little bunny boy probably looked like as a baby. I wish I had him when he was that little. But since I got him from an owl, I doubt the owl would have dropped him if he was that little.


----------



## katlupe

Thursday Sonny took me to lunch at the Chinese buffet and when we got there, my son came in! Sonny had invited him to meet us there for lunch! I was surprised and it was nice. He doesn't talk much, not like he used to. But Sonny keeps a conversation going. I wish he could have met Jeff before he got into this ghost world. He was so different. His friends used to tell him he should do stand up comedy because he always had them laughing. Now.........they would not recognize him. I am just thankful he lives nearby and not into any bad stuff or around bad people (though I am sure some live in his building).

Today has been a quiet sort of day. I do some house chores then come back to the computer. Sonny is at RC race somewhere up north so I am on my own. I expect to see him tomorrow though. 

There are four apartments for rent in our building. One of them has been empty since last year. They didn't even have to do any work on it because the lady who lived there kept it beautiful. She is who I bought my mobility chair from and I was impressed with her apartment. The other two are downstairs also and they both need a lot of work. New everything it looks like. On my floor there is an efficiency available but I don't know if it needs work or not. It is smaller than mine. It takes awhile for these apartments to get rented due to the paperwork I think.

Have a nice evening!


----------



## katlupe

Life is funny at times. One day I am living in the country with no neighbors and now I live downtown in a city. A small city, but a city for sure. And I really like it. Of course, over the years, I have lived in many places and mostly in cities. But the longest period of living in one place was almost 20 years at my last house. Maybe I would have been happier there if the house had been grid tied but it wasn't. That was not the only problem with it though, so no, I did the right thing by leaving. 

Lately I have been cutting up my salad vegetables and making a large salad that I keep in the refrigerator in a glass Pyrex bowl that has a cover. The salad stays fresh and I can just grab a small bowl of it without the fuss of having to prepare the whole thing every time. Having food halfway prepared works good for me, otherwise, I just grab a can of salmon or tuna. I like homemade food best but when I am hungry I want it NOW. So I am going to make some foods that I can freeze with that purpose in mind. I like my chicken freshly cooked though. I don't want to cook it and freeze it unless it is chicken breast chunks for certain dishes or chicken salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I agree kat!

These days I cook early in the morning when I have energy so I can just scoop, nuke, and eat at mealtime.

I keep experimenting to find the perfect meal plan for one person but so far it's just a hodgepodge of ideas.

Have a great day!


----------



## katlupe

As much as I love my Instant Pot, I started wishing I had a crock pot/slow cooker. I had one years and years ago and used it all the time. Somewhere along the line, I didn't have it anymore. Probably due to moving to the house since I knew we would not have electric. I mentioned to Sonny that I was looking at them on Amazon and not fifteen minutes later he calls me back to tell me he bought me one and it would be delivered on Saturday! I did not expect that. Good thing I told him the kind I wanted........a smaller size one but not a tiny one. 

The slow cook function on the Instant Pot is not real popular in my IP group. The reason is that the heating element is on the bottom and the crock pot's element is along the sides, I believe. It cooks differently. Well anyway, I have one coming and I was watching videos on YouTube about doing the dump and go recipes. This young woman's channel, Kelly's Korner, has a ton of them and I have been writing some down. She has a lot of good ideas even though she does use a lot of convenient foods to make preparation easier. I can still use her recipes but will make my own changes to it by cutting fresh vegetables instead of frozen or making seasoning mixes from my spice pantry instead of buying the packets of them. I can adapt.

I am wondering if anyone here has used the crock pot liners and if so, how did you like them? Are they worth it to save the dreaded job of cleaning the inner pot? I saw where someone said (not here) they used the turkey oven bags instead because they are cheaper. Long ago with my first crockpot they didn't have those things yet. So just wondering about buying a package of those to see how they work.


----------



## katlupe

I have become addicted to the series on Prime Video, Downtown Abbey. I love it and look forward to it every night. I especially love Maggie Smith! She is playing a part I know, but she plays it so well. I love those remarks she makes about "Americans" just tickles me so much. The writers did such a good job...........until Matthew was killed. I saw that last night and he was my favorite male in the show. I was heartbroken to say the least. I did research today and saw he left of his own accord and it had to be that way. But still sad when a favorite one is killed off and that makes two in a short while. Matthew and Sybil.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> As much as I love my Instant Pot, I started wishing I had a crock pot/slow cooker. I had one years and years ago and used it all the time. Somewhere along the line, I didn't have it anymore. Probably due to moving to the house since I knew we would not have electric. I mentioned to Sonny that I was looking at them on Amazon and not fifteen minutes later he calls me back to tell me he bought me one and it would be delivered on Saturday! I did not expect that. Good thing I told him the kind I wanted........a smaller size one but not a tiny one.
> 
> The slow cook function on the Instant Pot is not real popular in my IP group. The reason is that the heating element is on the bottom and the crock pot's element is along the sides, I believe. It cooks differently. Well anyway, I have one coming and I was watching videos on YouTube about doing the dump and go recipes. This young woman's channel, Kelly's Korner, has a ton of them and I have been writing some down. She has a lot of good ideas even though she does use a lot of convenient foods to make preparation easier. I can still use her recipes but will make my own changes to it by cutting fresh vegetables instead of frozen or making seasoning mixes from my spice pantry instead of buying the packets of them. I can adapt.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone here has used the crock pot liners and if so, how did you like them? Are they worth it to save the dreaded job of cleaning the inner pot? I saw where someone said (not here) they used the turkey oven bags instead because they are cheaper. Long ago with my first crockpot they didn't have those things yet. So just wondering about buying a package of those to see how they work.


crockpot liners? like a cook in the bag sort of thing? if so it might help with the mess after but not sure if those leak or not. i've never used them. at least not in a crock pot anyway. you might google some reviews on that. i sometimes do that.

glad you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## RadishRose

Kat, I have never used the liners, but I imagine they would be a great help cleaning the crock.

I gave my crock pot away; I don't care for how food tastes when cooked in it.


----------



## katlupe

Well, my new slow cooker arrived yesterday. Now I need to buy some ingredients to start using it. I have a sneaky suspicion that Sonny might come up today to take me to the store. So I will be making a list of ingredients for a couple different recipes. I like this one better than the old ones I had. It is lighter and smaller. 4 quarts. I wanted it to be smaller. I watched a video of a woman using a mini crock pot for some recipes since she lived alone. I think those are too small and could imagine trying to put too much in it and having a mess. I do not do anything if I can help it that will make a mess for me to clean up later.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny took me shopping yesterday and then we got some take out food and came back to my apartment. We watched Downton Abbey and of course, he had never seen it so I was explaining to him who everyone was. This is a series I will probably watch again. I love it so much. He left later than usual, after nine. But we had a wonderful day. Rabbit loves Sonny as much as I do and stays right beside him for petting. If Sonny was watching the show and not paying attention, Rabbit would stand on his hind legs with his front ones on Sonny's knee and one time he grabbed hold of Sonny's sock with his mouth and pinched Sonny's foot......Uh Oh, no biting allowed! 

Today I have a lot of meat to vacuum pack. I am going to cook up the ground beef and divide it into smaller packages. Actually this one of those jobs I am eager to get started on. I like doing it. Doing chicken also but not cooking that. I think I might cube the skinless chicken breast though. 

Right now I am working on a beef stew to cook in the slow cooker. I am excited to be using it for the first time. It is a small one which is what I needed.

Have a great day if you are reading this! Thank you for doing so!


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe,, If you like reading,, here's   novel I read about watching  Downtown Abby.

While We Were Watching Downtown Abby by Wendy Wax.

She has several books out  in which group of women become carpenters,, restoring older homes.
Light hearted reading.


----------



## RadishRose

When Downton Abbey first came out, I became a huge fan like you, Kat.

My favorite characters were the Earl's valet; John Bates, the cook Mrs. Patmore, and Lady Grantham.

My least favorites were the Earl of Grantham, his daughter Lady Mary and Thomas Barrow. I think Barrow was a footman, but I can't remember.

Someone sent me a 2-Part parody of this show that the cast filmed for a charity benefit around Christmas time, years ago. It was hilarious. If I can find it, I'll post it for you.
​


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> katlupe,, If you like reading,, here's   novel I read about watching  Downtown Abby.
> 
> While We Were Watching Downtown Abby by Wendy Wax.
> 
> She has several books out  in which group of women become carpenters,, restoring older homes.
> Light hearted reading.


They have it in the Kindle shop so I am going to order it. Thank you!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I made beef stew and it came out very good. That is my food for today. The slow cooker was easy to use and worked perfectly. Next time I will add a bit more liquid. Since I watched videos on using one and read the instruction book I used less liquid because that is what they said to do. I think my stew meat though was a pretty lean cut so not much liquid came from that. The meat was soft and easy to eat for me (due to my dental problems). The carrots and potatoes were firm and not mushy.

The stew should be better today since everything is better the next day (kind of like life). I do not refrigerate the leftovers in the crock of the slow cooker since I read that is not really a safe practice. So I will warm up the amount I want to eat. Of course, stew made with potatoes and carrot is not low carbs and I know I should have substituted other vegetables but I didn't.



What I really like about this slow cooker is that it is really light. Easy for me to handle. I don't know how I got so weak but I have a hard time with heavy items. Especially in the kitchen.


----------



## Sliverfox

Glad your stew turned out  so good.
When I put  piece of meat in my insta pot ,, I add a can of beef broth.

Hope you enjoy that novel.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Glad your stew turned out  so good.
> When I put  piece of meat in my insta pot ,, I add a can of beef broth.
> 
> Hope you enjoy that novel.


I used beef broth in the stew along with some other ingredients. 

I ordered that book and it is on my Kindle now, I will start reading it later. Thank you!


----------



## katlupe

Sonny had an appointment this morning to get a monitor put on (for his heart) and then getting a hitch put on his new to him car (he has two now). So I have been pretty much doing stuff I keep putting off. I need to organize my cupboards (for the millionth time) so the items I use the most are easier to get to. I am too short and can't reach past the bottom shelf. I will see if I can get some other chores done too.


----------



## katlupe

I found a book about the real Downton Abbey! Just got it on my kindle. It is Lady Catherine, the Earl And The Real Downton Abbey written by The Countess of Carnarvon. It is on my kindle so now I have 3 new books to read!


----------



## katlupe

I think when the maintenance man is mowing the lawn it must be a good sign. A sign that spring is actually here. I must vacuum pack two packages of chicken this morning, then maybe laundry. I might try to take a ride on Jazzy to Tops to get more spring mix for my little bunny boy. 

Yesterday, I managed to cut three of Rabbit's nails. Instead of bending down and doing it like I used to.........bending is not my best position. I put him on the window sill and could do it at a very easy level for me. He was curious about the window but could not walk on the sill because for some reason he refuses to walk on hard surfaces right now. I think it may be due to his nails getting too long. My prior home had a large hearth for the wood stove and had very hard ceramic tile on it. He spent a lot of time on it and it did not bother him at all. Of course, he did not have the option of carpet there. 

I consider myself lucky because I have not really been affected too much with this virus quarantine. I don't mind wearing a mask because I have not been able to wear my dentures at all (go to the dentist on the 5th so will be working on more extractions and new dentures). The only thing I have missed is the activities in our community room here and the various outdoor festivals in the parks. I had planned on joining the YMCA so I could start swimming and maybe use the exercise machines. Now you can use the pool but it is limited use. So I will wait on doing that. And the art council (which is in the other half of our building) has not had any shows (they have plays, musicals, concerts & classes there) or movies in the theater there. I liked going to the movies. Of course, our vintage movie theater closed and I am hoping they will be able to open up again in the future. But I think they were put out of business for good.


----------



## katlupe

Taking a break now. My air conditioner is on. It is 77 outside right now and as I always say, I am a hot person. I came back from the store and was really hot. I didn't realize it was so warm when I got dressed to go and wore sweatpants of all things. Well anyway, I got spring mix for Rabbit, which is at least a dollar more there than Walmart. I bought him some parsley and for myself, I got vanilla bean ice cream and a cantaloupe. Cooling off now.

My freezer is packed! I vacuum packed the chicken and said to myself, "Now remember there is no room for ice cream when you go to the store." That went right out of my head when I got in the store! I squeezed it in.

I am waiting to hear from Sonny as he had to get a brain scan today. Not sure what they are looking for as he didn't seem too clear about it (unless he is not telling me).


----------



## RadishRose

There's always a way to squeeze in ice cream!

Hope Sonny is ok.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> There's always a way to squeeze in ice cream!
> 
> Hope Sonny is ok.


Thank you. He won't know anything till he goes back to his doctor.


----------



## Keesha

Always keep room for ice cream. Wishing Sonny a good outcome.


----------



## katlupe

I have to figure out what to do since I am always bumping my head on the handle to the freezer. I know it is there but I seem to forget. I cannot not remember how many times I have done this and my poor head can't take much more..........


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> Always keep room for ice cream. Wishing Sonny a good outcome.


Thank you. Not sure what the doctor is looking for but has something to do with why his leg hurts him. Now I complained about my calves hurting me and they did a ultrasound of my heart.


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> Thank you. Not sure what the doctor is looking for but has something to do with why his leg hurts him. Now I complained about my calves hurting me and they did a ultrasound of my heart.


Well luckily you have professionals working for you. They will let you know. Hopefully everything is fine. I wish you well. Don’t you have a bunny rabbit?


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> Well luckily you have professionals working for you. They will let you know. Hopefully everything is fine. I wish you well. Don’t you have a bunny rabbit?


I do. Rabbit.


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> I do. Rabbit.
> 
> View attachment 162383


There he is. I think I told you this already, but I had a rabbit called rabbit, rabbit.  He got used to being called rabbit before I could name him so the name stuck. I think you said it’s the same thing that happened to you. How old is he now?
Do you always put his food directly on the carpet? Does he drink from a bottle or a bowl?


----------



## katlupe

Yes, that is how he got his name. He is 7 years old now and in good health. I have only taken him to a vet once and that was to get him neutered. The carpet in the photo is his own. It is a runner that I can pick up to clean. I also have a sheet on the carpet under my table so he can have hay there also. He drinks from a bowl that is fastened to his cage so he can't spill it. And his cage is always open so he can go in and out as he chooses. That is where he goes to the bathroom. He has various sleeping spots throughout this very small apartment. I am amazed I could make it so rabbit ready for him.


----------



## katlupe

I don't remember if I mentioned it here or not, but I have been approved for another aide since the first one did not work out. I placed an ad for one on RCIL's website for one and this morning got one of those hackers or scammers. Here is his message: 
You have received a response to your job posting. *Job ID -20210428112344 - In-Home Supports (Personal Care)*
First name: Mr. Henry
Last name: Martin
Email: hs107813@gmail.com
Phone number: //
Comments: Hello, good day I saw your business contact, will be interested to be your friend and to partner with you for an intending investment, please kindly reply back, if you are interested, Mr. Henry

Yeah, like I want a man taking care of me. LOL Plus I bet he is in another country.......kind of a long drive! 

But a couple hours later, Sonny calls me to tell me PJ, his aide will take the job! She doesn't usually take aide jobs in Norwich where I live but said she will. She is a really good aide too! I am pretty happy about this.


----------



## MarciKS

bye bye henry lol


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> Yes, that is how he got his name. He is 7 years old now and in good health. I have only taken him to a vet once and that was to get him neutered. The carpet in the photo is his own. It is a runner that I can pick up to clean. I also have a sheet on the carpet under my table so he can have hay there also. He drinks from a bowl that is fastened to his cage so he can't spill it. And his cage is always open so he can go in and out as he chooses. That is where he goes to the bathroom. He has various sleeping spots throughout this very small apartment. I am amazed I could make it so rabbit ready for him.


Very cool. They are fairly easy to train. It’s great that he’s got this type of freedom.  That great that Sonnys aid is willing to take you on as a client. You already know them and that they are a great worker. Great news.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I organized my kitchen cupboards for the millionth time. I had wasted space with extra glasses and coffee mugs but never need them. I didn't want to get rid of them either. So I moved them to another shelf and put the things I use often within easy reach. I am short and have to stand on a stool to reach the top shelves. So today is definitely my laundry day and changing my sheets on the bed. 

I made a stir fry chicken yesterday with carrots, onions, mushrooms and broccoli. I used Xanthan Gum for thickening and it was the second time I have used it. I think it makes the spices not so bright so next time I will add the spices last and use more. I like it spicy. I have a dish of leftovers and will probably have that tonight. So I will experiment. 

This is what it looked like and it was good just needs spicing up.


----------



## Sliverfox

HMMM,, chicken stir fry,, haven't had that in a long time.
hubby doesn't care for  it.


When I had to change the bottom sheet on the motorhome bed,, I  would move  the mattress around to get the rear corners down or  off.
Also did that on trick on  upstairs  bed when aganist the wall.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> HMMM,, chicken stir fry,, haven't had that in a long time.
> hubby doesn't care for  it.
> 
> 
> When I had to change the bottom sheet on the motorhome bed,, I  would move  the mattress around to get the rear corners down or  off.
> Also did that on trick on  upstairs  bed when aganist the wall.


My bed is in the corner along the wall and no room to move it out (even if I could do that). I have found that I have to get the bottom corners on and then I can lay across the bed and get the furthest corner on. Tires me out though.


----------



## katlupe

Today being the third is usually a stressful day for me. Getting Jeff's (my son) rent money order, getting cash for him and since Sonny is usually here that day, we shop and then go to the Chinese Buffet for lunch. Today not doing any of that. Since we got the stimulus money, Jeff's account had most of that still there. I have been giving him bits of cash instead of spending it on some item that will end up broken unless he wants to order clothing. I am getting him a new mixing board that will replace his old one that he probably broke. Since he had that money in the account, I just got his rent on Saturday at Walmart. The store was not very busy so it was not bad. So now I have his tobacco, lighters and cash for him. I give him a decent amount on the day he gets it so he can buy whatever he needs. Never lasts long though. It is his money and I cannot tell him what to do with it. So I do not have to go anywhere today and I love it!


----------



## katlupe

Today I have to go to the dentist. Dentists and doctors are on the thing I hate to do the most list. But this is for a consultation. To see what they can do and what my insurance will cover or if I will have to pay some of it to get what I want. I think they will take the rest of my teeth out but if so, and if they do not put me to sleep (which I am not super crazy about either, but it may not feel like I am being tortured if they do) then I would rather they only do one tooth at a time. I cannot not possibly take 7 or more shots at one time ever again. The last time I went into shock (and Thank God for Sonny taking care of me and getting me home). So I will see what happens.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today I have to go to the dentist. Dentists and doctors are on the thing I hate to do the most list. But this is for a consultation. To see what they can do and what my insurance will cover or if I will have to pay some of it to get what I want. I think they will take the rest of my teeth out but if so, and if they do not put me to sleep (which I am not super crazy about either, but it may not feel like I am being tortured if they do) then I would rather they only do one tooth at a time. I cannot not possibly take 7 or more shots at one time ever again. The last time I went into shock (and Thank God for Sonny taking care of me and getting me home). So I will see what happens.


The laughing gas works very well for me.  Have you tried it instead of sedation?  The only issue I have is there is a huge gap in my upper jaw so no possible of a bridge or dentures there without a bone graft which I couldn’t afford and didn’t want.


----------



## Sliverfox

Good luck with the dentist.

Thanks to the 'ham handed  dentist' that worked on me as a child,, I haven't a fear of dentists for  most of my life.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Good luck with the dentist.
> 
> Thanks to the 'ham handed  dentist' that worked on me as a child,, I haven't a fear of dentists for  most of my life.


Not sure what you mean by that? I am not familiar with that expression.


----------



## katlupe

I have been avoiding fakebook as much as I can, but I do have a large number of very good friends there and they keep drawing me back. They are not the reason I do not like fb but the site itself. I really like a forum more like this one better than platforms like fb, twitter and the others. I feel this is set up much better and it is easier responding to a post here. I always do my best to avoid arguments in real life as well as online. I used to belong to a very large homesteading forum and the guy who owned it sold it due to not having the time for it because of his job. So it changed hands a few times, then a company that bought it had other forums and since they needed more content, they took posts from one site and put them on the other and changed the user name of the poster. Well, it showed up on Google somehow and people left there for good. Everyone showed up on fb. But it is not the same type of site

I used to be a co-administrator of another homesteading forum for people who live in my area. We would help each other and also have a get together somewhere local or even at someone's home. Some of those people are still my close friends. Though as we have gotten older, we have changed our homesteading lifestyles. Then most of those people moved on to fb. I still belong to one other homesteading forum but feel out of place there since I am not living that way anymore. My life is far removed from any type of homesteading and I have no regrets. I am thankful and proud to have lived that way for over twenty years. Now I am thankful as I grow older to live a new life and feel it is like opening a new book and becoming a part of the new story.


----------



## Sliverfox

Katlupe,, means  he was  rough,,.
Don't think he had any one to make the appoinments or a nurse to help him.

I was  11- 12,, had been in  to have him work on my teeth.
Told my mother, she's old enough to go in with out  you being  there.

He must have made me really nervous or gave me too much numbing agent.
I got sick,, he couldn't 'work' on me.
Mom took me home & I slept rest of  the day.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Katlupe,, means  he was  rough,,.
> Don't think he had any one to make the appoinments or a nurse to help him.
> 
> I was  11- 12,, had been in  to have him work on my teeth.
> Told my mother, she's old enough to go in with out  you being  there.
> 
> He must have made me really nervous or gave me too much numbing agent.
> I got sick,, he couldn't 'work' on me.
> Mom took me home & I slept rest of  the day.


I was about that age when I needed a back tooth pulled, I just remember mother refusing to let me have numbing agent and the pain and my screaming.  The dentist“s office was in an older building and up on the second story with gold lettering on the entrance window.  Funny what you remember.


----------



## katlupe

This morning Sonny is picking me up to go to Binghamton to Boscov's. He mentioned yesterday that he wanted to get some clothes (and I almost did cartwheels across the floor...........). Then said he was going to go to Walmart. I suggested going to a better store because Walmart does in a pinch but he needs to buy better quality so it will last. I forgot about Boscov's and I used to shop there a lot long time ago. He really needs to do this and I never mentioned it to him because I did not want to hurt his feelings. So looking forward to this today. 

I met my new aide on Monday and I know I will be pleased with her. She is Sonny's aide too and I know what a good job she does for him. And my place will be easier than his because I keep things as clean as I can. Just those hard jobs I can't do. But yesterday, I vacuumed and now it looks so nice but I know I will have to put hay out for Rabbit for while I am away. 

Sun is shining here this morning so hopefully we will have a good day. Hope whoever is reading this has a wonderful day!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny and I shopped at Boscov's. I helped him find a couple pair of jeans, shorts and shirts (pull over types but not really tee shirts). He bought me four summer tops. He wanted to buy me everything I even looked at. I did not want him spending his money on me. I am funny about clothing and just because it looks good on the rack does not mean it will on me. Truthfully, I really do enjoy shopping online better than in person in a store. I went to their website and found many more things I like but did not see in the store. I will not be buying anything using a credit card (even though I still have them). So I just save up what I need for a purchase ($49. to get free shipping) and then buy it. Sonny has paid off all his debt so he is not using his cards anymore either. Such a good feeling (but I have 3 more to go)! 

The reason I did not want to try anything on is because I was struggling just to walk through the store. That causes me to get in a hurry to get done and get out, if you know what I mean. I tried the tops on here at home and everyone fit perfectly. I kept the tags so I will remember the brands and how they fit. 

Last night my toilet clogged up and I was afraid it would overflow. It did not. And this morning I used it but did not put paper in it and only did #1. Now I regretted my decision to not get the combination for the downstairs bathroom. So I will ask for it when the manager is here. It would have nice to use in an emergency. I don't have it because I didn't want anyone blaming me for anything in there. Even though I don't leave messes and am very clean, someone else did and everyone was upset about it. That is the reason for the lock on it. And if anyone did make a mess, I could always say I don't even have the combination! 

Sonny went to Lowes first thing this morning and bought a plunger for me and then came over and fixed it. I have had a little trouble with this toilet right from the start. The other maintenance man put all new insides in the tank because he said it was so old. If I notice anything else with it now, I will make out a work order (and maybe they will get me a new one).

So now I am going to do some household chores and maybe finish my paperwork for my new aide. Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny and I shopped at Boscov's. I helped him find a couple pair of jeans, shorts and shirts (pull over types but not really tee shirts). He bought me four summer tops. He wanted to buy me everything I even looked at. I did not want him spending his money on me. I am funny about clothing and just because it looks good on the rack does not mean it will on me. Truthfully, I really do enjoy shopping online better than in person in a store. I went to their website and found many more things I like but did not see in the store. I will not be buying anything using a credit card (even though I still have them). So I just save up what I need for a purchase ($49. to get free shipping) and then buy it. Sonny has paid off all his debt so he is not using his cards anymore either. Such a good feeling (but I have 3 more to go)!
> 
> The reason I did not want to try anything on is because I was struggling just to walk through the store. That causes me to get in a hurry to get done and get out, if you know what I mean. I tried the tops on here at home and everyone fit perfectly. I kept the tags so I will remember the brands and how they fit.
> 
> Last night my toilet clogged up and I was afraid it would overflow. It did not. And this morning I used it but did not put paper in it and only did #1. Now I regretted my decision to not get the combination for the downstairs bathroom. So I will ask for it when the manager is here. It would have nice to use in an emergency. I don't have it because I didn't want anyone blaming me for anything in there. Even though I don't leave messes and am very clean, someone else did and everyone was upset about it. That is the reason for the lock on it. And if anyone did make a mess, I could always say I don't even have the combination!
> 
> Sonny went to Lowes first thing this morning and bought a plunger for me and then came over and fixed it. I have had a little trouble with this toilet right from the start. The other maintenance man put all new insides in the tank because he said it was so old. If I notice anything else with it now, I will make out a work order (and maybe they will get me a new one).
> 
> So now I am going to do some household chores and maybe finish my paperwork for my new aide. Hope you all have a good day!


Kat, you've certainly had an eclectic couple of days


----------



## MarciKS

Toilets always plug at the most inopportune moments. 

I had to quit flushing tp down mine. The plumbing line balls it up and backs it up. I haven't had it plug since I stopped flushing the tp.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> Toilets always plug at the most inopportune moments.
> 
> I had to quit flushing tp down mine. The plumbing line balls it up and backs it up. I haven't had it plug since I stopped flushing the tp.


I started doing that too. It won't hurt. Just have to remember to do it when I am half asleep in the middle of the night. I put a little can near it for that purpose.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Mother's Day in heaven to my Mother and my Grandmother! This picture was taken in 1969.


----------



## katlupe

I am still quite happy with my decision to not have a car when I moved here. Even when I had a brand new car off the showroom floor, I had to keep taking it back to the dealer for problems. Not having to worry about where I park it or having to drive in bad weather has made my life less stressful. I know I am lucky to have my boyfriend take me wherever I want to go. If I call him and ask to go somewhere, he will drop everything to come here and pick me up. I try not to make many demands on him so I don't take him for granted or take advantage of his good nature. 

I still have not tried taking a bus yet, but plan to do as soon as we get some dry weather. My friend downstairs has a car but she uses her mobility scooter more. She does not like this car as much as her other one, that was stolen and then totaled. She wants to go with us (Sonny & me) when we go for a bus ride. Sonny used to drive these buses in the past and knows all the drivers and the routes. So he is going to show me how easy it is. Our gas here has been going up of course. Car expenses would have been something that would have wrecked my budget for sure. 

I keep trying to make things easier here and one has been my houseplants. I finally found a way to keep them so I don't have to move them to the window sill every day. I have put them places that get the sun automatically when the blinds are open. It is working out good. I still move them to the windowsill at times but I don't have to.


----------



## katlupe

Today looks like a nice day to get outside. I want to walk with my walker for exercise but need to go to Tops on "Jazzy" too. I think I will do the walk first while I can walk easier. Then go to the store since I will be riding and need less effort. Last night Sonny came over since he had to go to Walmart and it is about 2 miles away. He brought me more water and then we watched Desperate Housewives. He had never seen it and thought when I told him about it that I was talking about The Golden Girls. I knew he'd like it and last night when he went home he was looking for it so he could watch it from the beginning.

I think today Sonny is driving somewhere 300 miles away to pick up tires for one of his friends. He asked me if I'd like to go with him. I wouldn't. I just do not like going on long rides in the car. I especially do not care for highway driving. It makes me nervous and he is a good driver having driven trucks for most of his life. He is one of those guys who likes to go places and do things and I know I hold him back from doing those things. He does go places with his grandson and his other friends. But I told him from the start that I don't like to travel or go places at night. So its not like I changed after our relationship started. I am always honest.

I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## MarciKS

i don't like to travel much either. it's hard for me to drive an hr. one way cuz it just exhausts me. that and i have health elements that make travel a pain. i also can no longer drive very far at night because of night blindness. last time i drove to mom's to take care of her when she was sick it took me 2 hrs to get there on a 1 hr trip and i couldn't see crap. scared me to death. the gps was the only thing that kept me from driving off the road.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> i don't like to travel much either. it's hard for me to drive an hr. one way cuz it just exhausts me. that and i have health elements that make travel a pain. i also can no longer drive very far at night because of night blindness. last time i drove to mom's to take care of her when she was sick it took me 2 hrs to get there on a 1 hr trip and i couldn't see crap. scared me to death. the gps was the only thing that kept me from driving off the road.


Me too. There is no way I can drive at night. I found myself becoming stressed out driving in heavy traffic too. Now, I just leave the driving to others.


----------



## katlupe

Well, I did not do my walk. Turned out to be a lot colder out than it looked from my window. I did go to the store on Jazzy. It was a nice ride and I got what I needed. One of the things I love about living alone is that I can change my mind about doing something and it is okay. It is more than okay!


----------



## katlupe

I was wrong yesterday about Sonny making that trip yesterday, he was doing it today. Yesterday he went to his lung doctor and ended up with 3 new prescriptions. I guess that makes up for his primary care doctor taking some prescriptions away that he did not need to be taking now. The woman that calls him from time to time to go over his prescriptions with him on the phone (from his prescription insurance I think) is really good. She called him last week and when they were talking about his inhalers, of which he has 3, she asked if he was rinsing his mouth out after using them. He was not. He did not even know he was supposed to be doing that. She was shocked! 

At the doctor's yesterday he told the doctor and he was shocked as well! Sonny said he has been in the hospital many times and the nurses give him the inhalers to use and take them back.........never mentioned rinsing his mouth out. Ever since I have known him he has been using the inhalers and that is three years now. Well, he has an infection in his mouth that has to do with this. Now on antibiotics for it. 

Today he had to cancel that trip because the new drugs are making him tired and having to pee constantly. So he is home today.


----------



## katlupe

Well, I see yesterday I posted that Sonny was staying home instead of making that trip for his friend..........he did not. He came here and met my son's landlord at Jeff's apartment to get him to fill out the landlord form for SNAP. Then he took me to Walmart to grocery shop. We brought home a Subway chopped salad (one of our favorite take out meals) and shared that while we watched Desperate Housewives. A pretty nice day. 

I am proud of myself to be staying on my low carbs food plan, basically the Atkins72  plan. Sugar, bread and high carb vegetables (except carrots) always affect me. If I eat them, I feel horrible. Yet I can't pass by the ice cream, Paydays or certain cookies. I have been doing the best I can though it is not easy. I use FitDay to keep track of what I eat. I am very happy and proud......and MOST important is I feel good (less pain). Of course, I want to lose weight, but my main objective is to improve my mobility. I know I can do this. 

Sonny sat on the floor in front of my recliner last night to watch television and Rabbit loved it. He was all around him. Licking his back nibbling on his feet and demanding all his attention. I can not sit on the floor........or I'd never be able to get up again, so I can't do that with him. That is how you really bond with a pet rabbit. 

This is a picture of Rabbit eating hay under the rocking chair, that he carried in his mouth from his cage. I guess he decides he wants to eat hay but not in the cage so he brings it out.


----------



## MarciKS

i've been trying to get my diet started. at lunch at work i've mostly been eating salads. i get some light yogurt and maybe a sugar free pudding. unless they have fruit out that i like. 
how cute is this?


----------



## katlupe

Very adorable!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I feel like I am on the hardest part of my life journey. Next month I will be 69. Ever since I turned 50, my health turned around to the worst ever. Until then, I was pretty good. My hair and skin were like a younger woman. When I went to my hair salon the hairdresser would call over the others to look at my skin and tell them how old I was. They were impressed and I felt much pride. At 50, I had to have one of my parathyroid glands removed. I do not think that is what dried me out, but menopause. So before I moved here three years ago, I just lived with it. I could not afford to buy supplements, vitamins, lotions or organic foods (just the ones I grew myself). Now I am researching everything and experimenting. 

When I lived at my house, Peaceful Forest (my name for it), the forest surrounded it. I was able to forage every day for wild foods that are really good for you. No pesticides on any of them. I once counted that I had over 24 different plants that I ate or used for medicinal purposes. I grew vegetables and canned many for winter meals but ate fresh too. Especially salads. At that time, I could barely afford buying food since we had 3 horses (hay) cats and other bills. So money was so tight that I never had a grocery budget. I used to beg for one but there was nothing for it. The solar/wind system had racked up too much debt and many times a component had to be replaced. That came first there. 

I tried to start a garden at Sonny's house, but he is not a gardener. He bought the soil and boxes that he nailed to his deck railing. He did not water them. I did not get to his house often enough to care for the plants and I quickly saw that was not going to happen. So I have to buy my fresh produce at the store. Soon the farmer markets will be open and I will start buying from those. NY state has a program where they give senior citizens $20. in coupons to buy at the local produce markets. I get them every year but I spend a lot more than that through the season. 

I was having bad cramps in my calves of my legs and since starting magnesium that has stopped as well as the water that I was retaining. A small improvement so far, but any improvement is plus.


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon I have a dental appointment for x-rays. The first step in getting my teeth (hopefully) extracted so I can have dentures that I can use to eat with. The ones I have don't even fit in my mouth anymore. Possibly I could have had them fixed or replaced if I had gone back to the dentist who pulled my teeth. I did not want to go back to him. It was a nightmare there and I just could not step a foot into his office again. Until then, I will eat alone (or with Sonny) and use a mask in public (so no one can see that I don't have my dentures in). 

Presently I am in the process of hiring my new aide. She works for my bf and does a super job for him. She does not usually work in the city I live in but Sonny asked if she would consider it and she said yes. He brought her here to meet me and I think she will be a good aide for me. Now it is just paperwork for me (she did her paperwork all ready) and then she has to have a complete physical due to this being a different agency. She worked for this agency until March and then stopped because nobody she was working for used that agency (goes by city or town I think). But that means she has to do the medical thing all over. Red tape of the government agencies. I think they do this to see if you say "never mind" and give up on that idea. I complain and whine about the paperwork but I persevere.

Sonny is babysitting his great grandson, Kolten today so he will be with us this afternoon. He is pretty good, but at times can get loud. But in the store or anywhere in public is well behaved. I always say I am not a "kid person" but he has grown on me......that is until he tries to bang my recliner against the wall! Now I just give him "the look" and he stops.

Hope everyone who reads this has a really nice day!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> This afternoon I have a dental appointment for x-rays. The first step in getting my teeth (hopefully) extracted so I can have dentures that I can use to eat with. The ones I have don't even fit in my mouth anymore. Possibly I could have had them fixed or replaced if I had gone back to the dentist who pulled my teeth. I did not want to go back to him. It was a nightmare there and I just could not step a foot into his office again. Until then, I will eat alone (or with Sonny) and use a mask in public (so no one can see that I don't have my dentures in).
> 
> Presently I am in the process of hiring my new aide. She works for my bf and does a super job for him. She does not usually work in the city I live in but Sonny asked if she would consider it and she said yes. He brought her here to meet me and I think she will be a good aide for me. Now it is just paperwork for me (she did her paperwork all ready) and then she has to have a complete physical due to this being a different agency. She worked for this agency until March and then stopped because nobody she was working for used that agency (goes by city or town I think). But that means she has to do the medical thing all over. Red tape of the government agencies. I think they do this to see if you say "never mind" and give up on that idea. I complain and whine about the paperwork but I persevere.
> 
> Sonny is babysitting his great grandson, Kolten today so he will be with us this afternoon. He is pretty good, but at times can get loud. But in the store or anywhere in public is well behaved. I always say I am not a "kid person" but he has grown on me......that is until he tries to bang my recliner against the wall! Now I just give him "the look" and he stops.
> 
> Hope everyone who reads this has a really nice day!


Hi Kat.... I hope the new aid will work out!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Hi Kat.... I hope the new aid will work out!


Thank you, I am pretty sure she will. I have her for 4 hours a week which includes having her run errands. Looking forward to getting this paperwork done.


----------



## MarciKS

LOL! The look. Those are the best.   

I hope the aide works out for you too Kat.


----------



## katlupe

Wednesday I had my dentist appointment. Now I have referral for extractions of the rest of my top teeth. That means my insurance will most likely approve it. The bottom teeth are in good shape. It is the bottom denture that is not good. So I will have a new one made that will fit correctly (but not from my original dental oral surgeon......never going back to him), even if I have to pay for it myself. This dentist said to send it to the insurance company (Medicaid) and when they disapprove it I will get a discount. Sounded good to me!

Yesterday I had my hair appointment and Sonny could not take me. He is not doing so good right now and I told him to stay home. I drove Jazzy to my hair salon. I chose this hair salon back in 2018 due to the fact that it is just around the corner. That way if I have to get places on my own in the future I can. And I did and as long as it does not rain or snow I can get there on Jazzy. If it rains I can use my walker but would have to leave early so I can take my time. Though on a hot day like it was yesterday, using my walker to get there would have caused me to have a temperature for sure. I can't deal with heat so well.

There is a coffee hour today in our community room but I don't think I will go. I am having trouble eating sweet things (hurts my teeth) and that is what they usually have. I don't feel like doing much of anything today to tell the truth.


----------



## katlupe

Today when I wrote in my journal, I thought about how far I have come since moving here. Three years does not sound like much time. I felt so poor and down about myself at that time. If it wasn't for Sonny always complimenting me and helping me. One of the first times he came to my new apartment, while he was in the bathroom he looked through my cabinet and saw I did not have many of the products a woman usually has.........part of a bottle of shampoo and one of conditioner and bar of homemade soap. He says to me, "let's go to Walmart." Once there he starts telling me to pick out what I need, Then he adds stuff to the cart not only personal products but household cleaning products too. I had planned on buying some of these things when I got my check but after I paid my bills. I was used to conserving.

I found a document that I wrote in probably sometime between 2015-2017. I am pleased to know I actually did something about this and now feel like I am still moving forward in my life. This is what I wrote:

 "“_I want to move to an apartment in Norwich. I do not want to have to own a car. That alone would save me tons of money. No insurance, no inspections, no repairs, no gas, no registrations or plates. Yes, that is what I need to do. Same with having an apartment. Rent and utilities. Make the most of those utilities. The Senior Housing in Norwich has electric heat, total electric apartment. So I would just pay for that. I know how to conserve. My biggest problem is my loan and credit cards. If I could pay them up before I moved it would be great, but I can’t see how I could do that. My check is only $475. a month. Half of it goes to the debt. I have been struggling to find a way to pay them down, but I need more income. Or something.’_

I started out with four credit cards, two retail accounts and one loan from my credit union. Now I have two credit cards that are not maxed out (two with zero balances that I have recently paid off), One retail one that I used to buy my recliner which I will pay off June 1st. The other retail one I paid off last month. That leaves me with three bills to pay, the loan and two credit cards. I am able to pay more on those using the money I used to pay the others with. The key is to not use them. Everything I have bought from Amazon this month I paid with my debit card. If there is something I really want to buy, I now put it on my Wish list and save for it. 

I realize I could not have done this on my own. Sonny has helped me. And living here with low rent, low utilities and other benefits for low income has helped a lot. I am thankful and appreciative of all of that too. I feel stupid for ever getting in that situation to begin with. But I did and it is now water under the bridge.


----------



## katlupe

This is Chrissy in the blue dress and Baby Jane in the pink one. I bought Chrissy myself when I was in first grade, I think. She was on the back of a cereal box for $3.00. Every day my father gave me a quarter for my lunch at school and it was only 20 cents unless you bought a cup of ice cream for a nickel more. I saved up those nickels until I had enough to buy her. She was the first doll I ever bought for myself and I still have her. Baby Jane I got for Christmas one year. I have a few others.


----------



## katlupe

My mother told me that my aunt, her youngest sister told her that she should not let me give my dolls baths and carry them around like I did. Her daughter was two weeks younger than me and she was not allowed to really play with her dolls. One year we got the same dolls for Christmas (I always got a new one for Christmas) and her doll sat on a dresser in her room. Mine went everywhere with me. I had a playhouse set up in one of our garages with play appliances and doll beds. It had a dirt floor but I made mud pies out there too. Yes, my dolls and toys looked played with and not new. But I remember them now and how much I enjoyed them. I think if they just sat on a shelf, I would barely remember them. I even remember their names and some of their clothes. My mother made all types of doll clothes for my dolls and I sold a lot of those doll clothes on eBay when I was needing money. 

I feel like my mother is all around my home now. She made a lot of items in ceramics back in the fifties and early sixties. I had packed them away for years but when I moved here I decided it was time to use them every day. I do. The same with all the things she crocheted. Her afghans are on my bed and I have a number of them in my cedar chest so I can switch them every now and then. She was famous for her potholders and I have more of those in my cedar chest too. Pictures she drew are on a display I made on the back of my dresser where I can see them from my bed. I think she would like that.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> My mother told me that my aunt, her youngest sister told her that she should not let me give my dolls baths and carry them around like I did. Her daughter was two weeks younger than me and she was not allowed to really play with her dolls. One year we got the same dolls for Christmas (I always got a new one for Christmas) and her doll sat on a dresser in her room. Mine went everywhere with me. I had a playhouse set up in one of our garages with play appliances and doll beds. It had a dirt floor but I made mud pies out there too. Yes, my dolls and toys looked played with and not new. But I remember them now and how much I enjoyed them. I think if they just sat on a shelf, I would barely remember them. I even remember their names and some of their clothes. My mother made all types of doll clothes for my dolls and I sold a lot of those doll clothes on eBay when I was needing money.
> 
> I feel like my mother is all around my home now. She made a lot of items in ceramics back in the fifties and early sixties. I had packed them away for years but when I moved here I decided it was time to use them every day. I do. The same with all the things she crocheted. Her afghans are on my bed and I have a number of them in my cedar chest so I can switch them every now and then. She was famous for her potholders and I have more of those in my cedar chest too. Pictures she drew are on a display I made on the back of my dresser where I can see them from my bed. I think she would like that.


I got lots of dolls as a child, I was NOT allowed to play with them either.


----------



## katlupe

Now that I think about it, my cousin did not have her dolls after she grew up. Maybe my aunt gave them away. I still have mine. Not worth anything really to anyone but me since I played with them and they were not name brands. But they were loved.


----------



## Sliverfox

I got a doll at Christmas,,one year.
Anyone remember  the "Betsy Wettest " doll?

I was   having a good time feeding it ,  than changing it .

My uncle told me to go out to look  for a present that Santa forgot  to give me.
He offered to hold my doll.

I returned empty handed.
As he gave me back my doll told me she needed changed .

I was totally freaked out when I saw that there was   poop in it!
Gave the doll to my mother to deal with,,,,.
The poop was from a pumpkin pie.

I never wanted another doll after that.

My aunt did give the dolls that were dressed in clothing of  other countries.

Does anyone remember them?
They were in a glass jar about  8-10 inches tall?


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> I got a doll at Christmas,,one year.
> Anyone remember  the "Betsy Wettest " doll?
> 
> I was   having a good time feeding it ,  than changing it .
> 
> My uncle told me to go out to look  for a present that Santa forgot  to give me.
> He offered to hold my doll.
> 
> I returned empty handed.
> As he gave me back my doll told me she needed changed .
> 
> I was totally freaked out when I saw that there was   poop in it!
> Gave the doll to my mother to deal with,,,,.
> The poop was from a pumpkin pie.
> 
> I never wanted another doll after that.
> 
> My aunt did give the dolls that were dressed in clothing of  other countries.
> 
> Does anyone remember them?
> They were in a glass jar about  8-10 inches tall?


I had dolls from other countries from my grandmother, don’t remember any glass jars though.  They were on a pedestal.


----------



## RadishRose

Probably Madam Alexander dolls.


----------



## Sliverfox

I've have looked  for them at flea markets  .
I may have saw something  like them but not in glass container.


----------



## Sliverfox

I thought Madam Alexander dolls were larger than what I'm mentioning.


----------



## katlupe

Madame Alexander dolls are about 8" tall. If you check them out on eBay, there are all varieties. I could not find any in a glass jar. Oriental ones in a glass case but was not shaped like a jar.


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe ,,, its been so long ago that I last saw the dolls.
The glass container was not like  Mason canning jar.

Lol,, am sitting here  making the shape with my hands,, trying to figure how to describe the shape.
Long gated pear shape,, the middle flares out  so  the doll's  full dress  doesn't hit  the sides.

Sure wish I had kept one of them,, were gifts from my great aunt.
Mother  wouldn't  let me  remove  them from  the glass container.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> katlupe ,,, its been so long ago that I last saw the dolls.
> The glass container was not like  Mason canning jar.
> 
> Lol,, am sitting here  making the shape with my hands,, trying to figure how to describe the shape.
> Long gated pear shape,, the middle flares out  so  the doll's  full dress  doesn't hit  the sides.
> 
> Sure wish I had kept one of them,, were gifts from my great aunt.
> Mother  wouldn't  let me  remove  them from  the glass container.


I have seen a few in what is called a glass dome but they are quite small.


----------



## RadishRose

I saw some when I searched "bell jar" but I don't think those are what you wanted


----------



## katlupe

Today was a stressful day for me. My son stopped by here Sunday afternoon when Sonny was here. He seemed fine. Later on, he called on my phone and I had to turn my television down to  hear what he was saying, but he had hung up. I called him back several times and he did not answer. Nor all day yesterday either. I called him over and over today but no answer. I cannot go to his apartment because I can not go up the stairs. Finally, around 5, my intercom buzzed and it was him. When I tell him how worried I was he tells me not to worry about him that he is okay. He doesn't understand. I wish I could just not worry about him. 

Today the maintenance man installed new smoke/carbon monoxide detectors in all the apartments. It replaces the two detectors with one. Rabbit was not crazy about the alarms on it when he tested it but he did not run and hide. 

Tomorrow I will be doing my paperwork for my aide over the phone with my rep from RCIL. I tried to do it on my own, but it gave me a headache. So he sent more paperwork and is going to help me through it. So glad about that because I need that aide.

I did two things today that make me think I am losing my mind........first of all, I think I forgot to rinse the conditioner out of my hair. I am not positive I did that, but think maybe.....  The other thing is a problem I have every day, taking my vitamins and supplements. Some of the capsules are identical in size and color. I have them in one of those things for each day, but it does not divide them by morning and night. Today......right while I was taking one, I couldn't remember if took two of them instead of just one. I usually take one and put the other one in this little dish for evening. Today I didn't put one in there. Maybe I took two, I guess it doesn't matter, just vitamins. But still.......I cannot afford to waste them.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> Today was a stressful day for me. My son stopped by here Sunday afternoon when Sonny was here. He seemed fine. Later on, he called on my phone and I had to turn my television down to  hear what he was saying, but he had hung up. I called him back several times and he did not answer. Nor all day yesterday either. I called him over and over today but no answer. I cannot go to his apartment because I can not go up the stairs. Finally, around 5, my intercom buzzed and it was him. When I tell him how worried I was he tells me not to worry about him that he is okay. He doesn't understand. I wish I could just not worry about him.
> 
> Today the maintenance man installed new smoke/carbon monoxide detectors in all the apartments. It replaces the two detectors with one. Rabbit was not crazy about the alarms on it when he tested it but he did not run and hide.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be doing my paperwork for my aide over the phone with my rep from RCIL. I tried to do it on my own, but it gave me a headache. So he sent more paperwork and is going to help me through it. So glad about that because I need that aide.
> 
> I did two things today that make me think I am losing my mind........first of all, I think I forgot to rinse the conditioner out of my hair. I am not positive I did that, but think maybe.....  The other thing is a problem I have every day, taking my vitamins and supplements. Some of the capsules are identical in size and color. I have them in one of those things for each day, but it does not divide them by morning and night. Today......right while I was taking one, I couldn't remember if took two of them instead of just one. I usually take one and put the other one in this little dish for evening. Today I didn't put one in there. Maybe I took two, I guess it doesn't matter, just vitamins. But still.......I cannot afford to waste them.


kat it happens to all of us. i sometimes can't remember if i used deodorant. you get older...you start to forget a little. doesn't make you crazy. 

i had a whole bunch barbies when i was younger and my mom took them from me without asking and gave them to my younger aunt. i was so mad. i never did know why. i got a bunch of collectibles later but i couldn't see the sense in leaving them in the boxes. so i got them out. played with a few. lol! my porcelain one is out on display instead of in her box where i can't see and enjoy her. 

my mother wants to get rid of her curio cabinets with all her figurines. if i had a way to get them all over here and room for them i'd take them. but i don't.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> kat it happens to all of us. i sometimes can't remember if i used deodorant. you get older...you start to forget a little. doesn't make you crazy.
> 
> i had a whole bunch barbies when i was younger and my mom took them from me without asking and gave them to my younger aunt. i was so mad. i never did know why. i got a bunch of collectibles later but i couldn't see the sense in leaving them in the boxes. so i got them out. played with a few. lol! my porcelain one is out on display instead of in her box where i can't see and enjoy her.
> 
> my mother wants to get rid of her curio cabinets with all her figurines. if i had a way to get them all over here and room for them i'd take them. but i don't.


Can you find a couple of guys to do it for you for some cash? Sonny has a beautiful curio cabinet that he does not want (it was his mother's and is full of things) and I would love it but have no room for it here. I try to keep the amount of things I have here down. I hate the cluttered look and it always looks like I need to get rid of more stuff, not add to it.

I sold a lot of my Barbie doll clothes that my mom crocheted. I had a lot. And those things last. I sold them on eBay and they sold good. I needed the money and I have no one to leave my things to when I die. So as hard as it is to part with some things, I push myself to do so.


----------



## katlupe

Today I will be on the phone for at least an hour with my rep from RCIL (Resource Center for Independent Living) to do my paperwork (a big packet! They paid $8.55 to send it from Utica to Norwich). I figure by doing it with him I will get it finished in one shot. Done and then mail it. As much as I was against asking for help before I moved here, I have discovered that sometimes I have to. Many people in my building have aides to assist them and that is actually a good thing. That is how to keep things cleaned and to put preventative measures in place in an apartment. One of the big causes of falls for seniors is tripping over something that was dropped and not picked up. And if someone's apartment is dirty and not being cleaned regularly that can draw bugs into their apartment and spread to others. Definitely don't want that to happen!!! I freak out when a fly shows up!


----------



## Sliverfox

I use  two pill containers  for my day time & evening  meds.

The pill bottles are in   2 different zip lock bags which have  day time  or evening  written on them.
When my father moved in with us 7 years ago,,I stopped all his medicine & took him to  our family  doctor.

Set his new pills up that  way.
Later thought,,Wait  IF I become senile  no one will know which is what or when to take them.

Hope all goes well with getting an aid to help you.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> I use  two pill containers  for my day time & evening  meds.
> 
> They pill bottles are in   2 different zip lock bags which have  day time  or evening  written on them.
> When my father moved in with us 7 years ago,,I stopped all his medicine & took him to  our family  doctor.
> 
> Set his new pills up that  way.
> Later thought,,Wait  IF I become senile  no one will know which is what or when to take them.
> 
> Hope all goes well with getting an aid to help you.


I think I will buy another container. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> Can you find a couple of guys to do it for you for some cash? Sonny has a beautiful curio cabinet that he does not want (it was his mother's and is full of things) and I would love it but have no room for it here. I try to keep the amount of things I have here down. I hate the cluttered look and it always looks like I need to get rid of more stuff, not add to it.
> 
> I sold a lot of my Barbie doll clothes that my mom crocheted. I had a lot. And those things last. I sold them on eBay and they sold good. I needed the money and I have no one to leave my things to when I die. So as hard as it is to part with some things, I push myself to do so.


i don't have the room for them. i think she's got like 2 different cabinets and they're pretty big. i have no place to set them.


----------



## MarciKS

she'll probably let me pick through the figurines and take what i want. i have a little shelf space for a few.


----------



## katlupe

I have been watching the series, Desperate Housewives and even got Sonny hooked on it too. Now I am on season 7 and it has 8 seasons. I think it is meant to be a dramatic outlook of these housewives. Though most of them are not just housewives, having jobs. I have been enjoying it, but..............there are things I would have changed about it. The stories go adrift. You are following a story in every episode and then it ends, abruptly with no closure. People disappear never to be mentioned again. At least kill them! Or something. It has gotten when they introduce a new person or family, I know they will be evil and probably murderers too. After a few episodes they will either be murdered, arrested or leave town suddenly.


----------



## katlupe

A picture of Rabbit that came up in my memories on fakebook today. He still does this. I call it "being silly".


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> A picture of Rabbit that came up in my memories on fakebook today. He still does this. I call it "being silly".
> 
> View attachment 166854


I wonder if he thinks it makes him invisible like Jimmy Stewart's pal Harvey?


----------



## katlupe

Maybe he does. He likes to hide.


----------



## katlupe

Sometimes in my life I  have had to keep quiet and not try to force my "good advice" on someone. Especially my son. It breaks my heart to see how he has become such a loner. I know I am too but not as much as him. He used to be social and had lots of friends. Now he has none. Ever since he got into talking to ghosts. I belong to a mental health group (on fakebook) for parents of adult children with mental illness issues. Many are dealing with much worse situations than me. I try to look on the bright side. I am thankful, grateful, that my son is not harming anyone or me, or treating me badly. He loves me and he shows it. Yes, he does not know if it is Mother's Day or my birthday, but every time he leaves my apartment he hugs me and tells me he loves me. Every time he calls me before we hang up he says I love you. 

If he went to a doctor for this, I am sure the doctor would put him on some kind of meds. And of course, knowing him, he would not take them anyway. My stepdaughter was bipolar and she was on meds. It did not help her. She said they made her sleep all the time. So she would stop taking them and then something would happen with her and she'd have to start them again. Over and over again. She killed herself. So what good is the drugs? Especially if someone does not want them?

What "good advice" have I tried to give my son? To make friends. Then he reminds me that the only people who want to be friends with a guy in his fifties without a family and a job of his own are "druggies" and people who want to move in on him. Yes, that is what has happened to him over and over. 

Yesterday, I found this in my research about him:

_" Schizotypal Personality Disorder: A pattern of peculiarities best describes those with schizotypal personality disorder. People may have odd or eccentric manners of speaking or dressing. Strange, outlandish or paranoid beliefs and thoughts are common. People with schizotypal personality disorder have difficulties forming relationships and experience extreme anxiety in social situations. They may react inappropriately or not react at all during a conversation or they may talk to themselves. They also display signs of “magical thinking” by saying they can see into the future or read other people’s minds."_

He does not say he can read your mind or see into the future but tells you what the ghosts are saying to him. Are they real? I sometimes wish they were but I don't believe so. Not that I don't believe in ghosts, but his ghosts I don't think are real.


----------



## katlupe

My son & I back around 1985 or so.


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny is picking me up to take me to the store. Aldi's and Walmart. I think he will be here earlier than usual because he has to get back by late afternoon. His daughter is having a Memorial Day cook out at his house. She had one there last year and there was a lot of people there. I know it is good for Sonny to be with his family and friends so I told him to go. I will not go to any type of activity that has people who smoke at it. I cannot breathe and it makes me physically sick. I have been this way for years now but usually put up with the smokers. No more. Last year I was miserable at that party and said to myself never again. And I have stuck to it. I tell him he can go if he wants to but do not expect me to go.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny took me shopping and then picked up a chopped salad from Subway. We get one with double meat and split it. It is one my favorite take out meals. We watched Desperate Housewives and ate our salad in front of my television. The cook-out at his house was changed to Monday due to the weather. 

I love Rabbit but still miss having a cat. My friend and neighbor across the hall has one and he is such a good boy. Her older cat passed away last year (due to old age mostly) and she said he was her last pet. Well........she lasted a week without one. So her daughter and her went to our local humane society to see a cat that was posted on their FB page to be adopted. She is in her eighties and uses a mobile chair when outside of her apartment so picking out a companion was a serious thing for her. 

In the room with the cats to be adopted, the one she went to see sat up on a shelf up high and didn't even pay any attention to her. All of a sudden, she felt someone nudging her shoulder from behind..........well, of course that is the cat she adopted. She loves him and so does everybody else. Her other cat was old so not as social, but this cat, comes to see who is here and gets right up next to me for petting. Yesterday I bought a bag of cat treats for him and put it on her door as a surprise. I know she won't suspect it was me.


----------



## RadishRose

I loved the pic of you and your handsome son, Kat.

I'm glad he tells you how he loves you! I know how good it feels when I hear that from my own son.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I loved the pic of you and your handsome son, Kat.
> 
> I'm glad he tells you how he loves you! I know how good it feels when I hear that from my own son.


Thank you! I like living so close to him but not living with him. Gives us both space. LOL


----------



## katlupe

I finally finished all 8 seasons of Desperate Housewives. They tied up the ending nicely. I know it is an exaggeration of life in the suburbs, but still I couldn't help but wish some things hadn't happened. I always think about a show or a movie or even a book on how I would have written it. That is why a book is usually always better than a movie about the book. Like Gone With The Wind or Godfather. I think another reason I always like the book better is that you know what the person is thinking where in a movie sometimes you can't actually see what they are thinking. Of course, they have to shorten it or blend several characters together to save money or time.

Now I will probably not watch another series for a bit. I get into watching a series of some show or other and then watch it all the time and nothing else. Now I will catch up on all my YouTube channel subscriptions. I watch several that are from older single women and really enjoy those. Other channels I like are about health, cooking, DIY, thrifting and being frugal or saving money. I like Dave Ramsey but I don't follow his advice exactly. I take bits of it and use what I can. I have done his "snowballing" effect to pay off three of my credit debt accounts and will add one more to the pile tomorrow when my check goes into my account. 

One channel I really like now, is Palm Springs Cindy. She is about two years older than me and recently left her husband because she wanted to live in one of those retirement villages and he didn't want to. I think that is about all we have in common really except I wanted to leave my husband to live a normal life. I just find her life interesting. She lives in Palm Springs, California and her whole life is centered around spending money.........which I can't do and never really did and even if I had the money would not do that. I wasn't raised that way. I think maybe I like her because it is just a peek inside a world that I have never been to before. And being on YouTube it is real, not a television show.


----------



## katlupe

I can't understand myself. Last night, I could not stand at all on one of my legs. I did not wash the dishes because of it and I barely was able to grind the beans for coffee in the morning. This morning, I forgot about it till just now. Did not hurt one bit. Must be God was pushing me to go to bed. 

I drove Jazzy out to the dumpster and then realized that I hadn't charged it since the day I went to Tops. So now it is charging. I think I need to plan on getting new batteries for it. A charge should last longer. My friend downstairs drives a scooter and she gets new batteries every year. I have never replaced these since I bought it from another friend. I will check them out on Amazon and see what they run. I will save the money up in advance.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Last night, I could not stand at all on one of my legs. I did not wash the dishes because of it and I barely was able to grind the beans for coffee in the morning. This morning, I forgot about it till just now. Did not hurt one bit. Must be God was pushing me to go to bed.


Kat, I am so glad this leg issue was only temporary!


----------



## katlupe

Today is the day I hate. The day I have to get money orders (for my son's rent and my own), go to his credit union and then do some shopping. The stores are always crowded on this day, the 3rd, because everyone gets their checks. It is supposed to be in the 80's for a number of days and thunderstorms are in the forecast. At least that is what I hear. I never check the weather. Two things I can't stand....hot weather and thunderstorms. At least when I am home I do not fear the the storms like I used to. Most of the time I can't hear them. 

I realize the reason I hate today is because the store is crowded and it gives me the feeling of having to hurry.........except I don't need to hurry. I am going to write on my grocery list "No need to hurry" just to remind myself while I am in the store. I am going to keep the seat on my walker cleared off (I tend to pile groceries on it while I shop till I find Sonny with the grocery cart again) so I can take that break and sit down more often than I usually do. Have to make it easier then maybe I won't dread it so much.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday Sonny took me shopping and he had his 5 year old great grandson with him. I had a great time with them. I did not let myself become rushed or pressured due to the crowded store. One thing in my favor is that I love the self check-outs and not having to stand in line. The other ones have long lines. I also like to pack my own groceries. Nobody else touching them and I can pack them the way I like. I never liked having a clerk touching my groceries when it was obvious they had a cold. I have been using self check-outs as soon as they had one at our Walmart and boy did it save time. Now I am pretty fast with it and I usually do Sonny's groceries for him too. He likes the clerk check-outs but when he is with me he knows I don't. 

Today I am going to work on improving my mashed cauliflower recipe. Recently I had bought the frozen one that is made to cook in a microwave or oven. I do not use microwaves so made it in the toaster oven once and the other one in the NuWave oven. Not really worth buying. No taste. I had to doctor it up. So this one I have several recipes and will blend them to see what I come up with. 

It poured last night and the water must have gotten into my air conditioner because when I turned it on this morning, it sounded funny and a bit of water leaked out the front. Now it is working but on hi. Low doesn't seem to be as cool as usual. I will keep my eye on it as I do not want anything to go wrong on it at this time. 

Hope anyone who reads this today has a super day!


----------



## katlupe

I made that mashed cauliflower yesterday and have leftovers for tonight. One thing I can say about it is that I will never use the immersion blender again. It clogs up in the space where the blending thingy is. So that will go in my pile to get rid of. I like my electric or manual hand mixers the best. Quick and easy to clean. What I will say about my homemade mashed cauliflower is that it can replace mashed potatoes. It still tastes like cauliflower but it is the smooth texture that I really enjoy. So if I made some kind of meat with a gravy or even just meat juices, I think they would go good together. Hard to give up potatoes. But high carbs make me feel horrible. My special treat when I go out to eat will always include french fries. The funny thing is they do not make me feel bad.

Today I am planning on taking Rabbit's cage all apart and clean the tray underneath. Maybe I can put the whole cage in the shower and give it an extra good cleaning. If I survive that, I will vacuum. Seems strange that simple jobs like these take so much out of me. But it is so hard when your knees won't let you stand very long. I am adapting to doing these jobs in little bits at a time. Work a bit, then sit down, then work some more. Doing the cage is tricky because I have to be sure Rabbit is sleeping somewhere and not needing his litter box which is in the cage. 

I won't be seeing Sonny today as he is working on a go-kart with a couple of his friends. Later he is going to be racing it which I am not happy about but he is not a child. I just think it is going to be hot and with a helmet, he will be even hotter. His grandson will be there and maybe his daughter so they will keep an eye on him. Just hoping he doesn't get in a wreck.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I was a powerhouse! I vacuumed everything. I took the cage apart and cleaned it with vinegar and then put all new flooring in it and cleaned the tray that is underneath really good. I was lucky that Rabbit was sleeping all day in his tunnel box and didn't need his litter box till much later. I cooked supper and after I ate, I washed all the dishes and made coffee for the morning before I sat in my recliner to watch television. 

I was feeling bad the last few days and not sure why. I never get depressed and felt like I might be. But now I think it was because I was babying myself thinking I couldn't do things myself. I felt great last night when I went to bed. I worked smart though by taking mini breaks the whole time I cleaned. 

Now today I have more cleaning to do.......you wouldn't think so because my apartment is tiny and I live alone. But I like to keep on top of things. I cannot stand it to look messy, cluttered or dusty. It is true that you are your environment. I was horribly depressed living at my house and the inside was very dark, cluttered and dusty from wood stoves. I need clean, colorful surroundings to be happy. 

Oh yeah, one other thing that affects the way I feel, mentally and physical is what I eat. If I eat high carbs I feel horrible and don't know what makes me do it. I believe it is because our bodies crave carbs and processed foods, trying to get the minerals, including magnesium, from them because they are not in our foods and our system needs them. But they are not in those foods either. ]


----------



## katlupe

I am starting to feel bad for Sonny. He did not know what he was getting into by hooking up with me. He is SO social. He is invited to all kinds of things but usually goes alone because I will not go. I am not mean to him about it. But I told him before we even made this relationship a thing that I did not like to go to things and especially did not like to be out at night away from my home. He knows I can not tolerate second hand smoke or hot weather. He puts up with both just to go to something. 

He asked me to go to a hotel away for a week-end or even a night but I will not leave Rabbit alone. A rabbit is not like a cat. I can't just fill a dish with food for him to eat. I can put a big pile of spring mix and hay down and within a few hours it is all gone. And I just don't trust anyone else to care for him. Then he asked me to go to a opening night for a stock car race this Thursday. Just the thought of being outside in this heat..........oh, no, I can't do it. I told him he needs to find a younger woman who can do these things with him. But he won't. 

The weirdest thing is his health is way worse than mine. He takes a large amount of prescription meds plus has to use 3 of those inhaler things. But he pushes himself to do things even though it is hard to do. I guess I am lazy. I just won't do that. Some days when it is hot like this, I don't even make it to the dumpster with my garbage. 

So I talked to him about taking a ride (during the day time) and I will take my camera to get photos and we can go somewhere to eat. I always liked doing that but before I separated from my husband we could not stop to eat or to shop in the little shops along the way because we had no money for extras. It was fortunate just to have gas money.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I am starting to feel bad for Sonny. He did not know what he was getting into by hooking up with me. He is SO social. He is invited to all kinds of things but usually goes alone because I will not go. I am not mean to him about it. But I told him before we even made this relationship a thing that I did not like to go to things and especially did not like to be out at night away from my home. He knows I can not tolerate second hand smoke or hot weather. He puts up with both just to go to something.
> 
> He asked me to go to a hotel away for a week-end or even a night but I will not leave Rabbit alone. A rabbit is not like a cat. I can't just fill a dish with food for him to eat. I can put a big pile of spring mix and hay down and within a few hours it is all gone. And I just don't trust anyone else to care for him. Then he asked me to go to a opening night for a stock car race this Thursday. Just the thought of being outside in this heat..........oh, no, I can't do it. I told him he needs to find a younger woman who can do these things with him. But he won't.
> 
> The weirdest thing is his health is way worse than mine. He takes a large amount of prescription meds plus has to use 3 of those inhaler things. But he pushes himself to do things even though it is hard to do. I guess I am lazy. I just won't do that. Some days when it is hot like this, I don't even make it to the dumpster with my garbage.
> 
> So I talked to him about taking a ride (during the day time) and I will take my camera to get photos and we can go somewhere to eat. I always liked doing that but before I separated from my husband we could not stop to eat or to shop in the little shops along the way because we had no money for extras. It was fortunate just to have gas money.


Stock car races, too hot, too noisy, too much smoke, used to go to them when we were young.  Could not pay me to do so now.  A weekend away sounds fun if something is planned like sight seeing, but just to spend money to stay in a hotel, like you, I’d rather be home.

Rabbit could be boarded at a Pet Smart, however, just saying.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Stock car races, too hot, too noisy, too much smoke, used to go to them when we were young.  Could not pay me to do so now.  A weekend away sounds fun if something is planned like sight seeing, but just to spend money to stay in a hotel, like you, I’d rather be home.
> 
> Rabbit could be boarded at a Pet Smart, however, just saying.


Sonny lives for racing. He is now racing go-karts. I just do not care to be around a lot of people. 

Even when I was younger when I went on vacations I looked forward to going home more than I did going on the vacation. My first husband hated that about me! lol 

I don't think Rabbit would do well in a boarding situation. I could always ask one of my neighbors to feed him and spend a bit of time here with him. He knows a few of them. But I don't think we will be doing any overnight trips. We talked about it today and I think we are going to just plan some day trips to nowhere in particular.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Sonny lives for racing. He is now racing go-karts. I just do not care to be around a lot of people.
> 
> Even when I was younger when I went on vacations I looked forward to going home more than I did going on the vacation. My first husband hated that about me! lol
> 
> I don't think Rabbit would do well in a boarding situation. I could always ask one of my neighbors to feed him and spend a bit of time here with him. He knows a few of them. But I don't think we will be doing any overnight trips. We talked about it today and I think we are going to just plan some day trips to nowhere in particular.


I love vacation, but I don’t like crowds either.  Still, I love vacation and hope to take one next year with or without grumpy; who can stay home as far as I am concerned.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was very stressful.  Spud, one of Sonny's dogs was missing for about 6 hours! In this heat! He is a small Jack Russel and is 17 years old. He is pretty active, but his hearing and vision is not very good. Nevertheless he is good about staying near the house. Well, yesterday Sonny was putting stuff in his car and Spud was right there around the car. He went in the house and when he came back out a few minutes later, Spud was nowhere to be seen. He called and called. He sat on the steps thinking he'd be back but he wasn't. 

Sonny called me and was a basket case. He has three dogs, but this guy was his constant companion when he drove over the road. We both thought he slipped away to die, yet he hadn't seemed like he felt that bad lately. Pretty active. Sonny sat there all day constantly looking for Spud. About 6 hours later, Sonny is on the phone with me and watching out the window...........and here comes Spud back to the house! It was super hot out and hard to know where he was or what he was doing. I mean Sonny looked everywhere, he had even crawled under his house and his sheds. I thought another animal might have gotten him. I prayed all day for him to come back and not have anything wrong. Yes! My prayers were answered!


----------



## katlupe

The day before yesterday there was a big confrontation with the state police when they went to do a "safety check" at a home in our area. It was close to where Sonny lives (Harpursville, NY). A female police officer was shot in the leg and the guy took off. So they had a big "manhunt" in the surrounding area (not where I live). Sonny had been here with me watching television and left a little before midnight. 

So he gets home and he has a long driveway but can see a car sitting up by his house. Not one that he recognizes. He goes down the road a bit and calls the cops. They told him to wait for them to get there and then follow them into the driveway but turn off his head lights. by then the car was gone. Three vehicles pull up fast and go into his driveway and he follows them and he said at least 9 guys get out with guns out and swarm his house. They go inside and all around it. (I can't imagine what his dogs and parrot were thinking.) 

Yesterday, the area was on a lock down. Three schools, among other things in the area were closed . They said to stay inside your home with the doors locked and that this guy was armed and considered dangerous. Finally yesterday afternoon they saw him from the helicopter along the river bank and took him into custody. They have not told anything about him except his name and description. 

Makes me glad I live where I do because I remember that feeling of living in a secluded area and calling police because someone was around my house in the middle of the night. Sometimes I was so frightened but my husband would just go back to bed.


----------



## katlupe

I just finished making sugar free lemonade and more ice cubes, so I sit down again at the computer. I check my bank account and I have a deposit from SSA for $12.00???? Thank you Social Security. But I don't know what it was for. 

Sonny was babysitting his great grandson, Kolten again yesterday so he went shopping with us. He was asleep in his car seat in the back and we got to Walmart and parked. Sonny thought he might be hard to wake up.........I just said to him, "Want to go shopping?" He woke up immediately and was out of his seat in a flash! 

In the store, he always goes with me instead of Sonny. He likes to put things on the scale in the produce section. Does he beg for candy or junk food? Well, sometimes potato chips but usually he wants an apple. First he weights it. The other thing he likes is those things near the check out that you can put your change in and it rolls down these long slides for charity. So whenever I get some change I give it to him and you should see him jump up and down watching that. He is adorable and we enjoy having him with us.


----------



## RadishRose

You guys have had some excitement lately!
So relieved Spud came back and that shooter was caught.

I enjoyed hearing about Kolton!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny's (my boyfriend) granddaughter picked him up and took up to her house. She lives about 2 hours away. They went to a race near her home last night and I am sure he had a great time. She has 2 little boys and one he hadn't even seen yet. So he was looking forward to it. He said he went to pay to go into the race and her husband told him to put his money away that he wasn't paying for anything this week-end. Since she lives so far away he doesn't see her too much. She is busy working, just passed her CNA test and seems to be doing well. He needed this so much (Her mother was pretty hurtful to him this past week.)! 

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day around here. The manager sent a paper to everyone telling us they were putting a dumpster out for us to use to throw out whatever we want to get rid of. It seems that some of the storage lockers have hazardous things in them that should not be stored. Then it goes on to say that you can't put hazardous things in the dumpster????? People here are elderly and I would guess that the reason they have that stuff to begin with is because they had it when they moved here and now have no idea what to do with it. I don't really have anything I want to throw out. I want to take it to the thrift store. Just have not got around to doing it yet. I will work on it though and have Sonny take me to Binghamton to the thrift store.

I hope whoever reads this has a happy Sunday.


----------



## Sliverfox

Will try to have a good Sunday.
Send  hubby off to buy couple of batteries which may give me an  hour or two  for 'me time'.
As he calls computer  time  a waste,, till he needs me to  find  some information or order  for him.


----------



## katlupe

Today I took a walk using my rolling walker. I have 4 parks within walking distance of my apartment. It was nice to get outside and especially nice to actually walk instead of using "Jazzy" (my mobility chair). I took my camera and got a bunch of pictures. So it was a fun walk. Now that I did that, I am thinking I might be able to walk around the corner to the coffee shop, the Chinese restaurant or the pizza restaurant. I hurt right now from walking but maybe if I did it more often I would start getting used to it. I know I need to keep moving and with the rolling walker I can sit down anytime I need to. 



This park is on the busiest corner in Norwich and about half a block from my apartment building.


----------



## katlupe

I have had a miserable couple of days. Flies! They came in through the new hay that Sonny brought me. See he buys the hay at the farm store near him. Then this is what I don't like, but I am not in a position to complain about what someone else does for me. He puts it in a black garbage bag and stores it on his porch. Which is hot as the sun beats down on it all the time. And he does have flies at his house because he leaves doors open (even though he has air conditioning) for his dogs to go in and out. He brings me a flake of hay at a time. So it lasts a pretty long time and is out on his porch all that time.

I have no place to store a whole bale. So I ordered 20 lbs. of hay from Small Pet Select yesterday. Even though it is quite pricey, I cannot live with flies. I told myself when I moved from my home in the country, "Never again!" Sonny did pick up a bale from Tractor Supply when I told him what happened. It was compressed hay and besides that it contained alfalfa! Rabbit cannot eat that. I feed him first cutting of Timothy because he needs those long strands for his digestive system. It is important. Alfalfa is only fed to baby rabbits and then only for a couple of months. Too rich for an adult bunny. Rabbit eats compressed Timothy miniature bales for his teeth. And I feed him orchard grass and oat hay for variety but in small amounts.

I am working on changing his litter area in his cage right now. Since I didn't have a lot of hay to put in it, I skimped on it last night. He did not seem to mind. I am thinking of getting the wood stove pellets to try as litter under the hay to see how he likes that. I wish I could just take him shopping and let him pick it out himself!

This is how it usually looks with the normal amount of hay. He will stay in it for hours, but NEVER locked inside.


----------



## katlupe

I think the flies are gone. Today my delivery of fly traps from Amazon arrived and almost as soon as I put one up in the window a few got attached to it. Then other flies came to it, but did not go to it. A little while later I check and there were a few more but not a lot and all the others disappeared. I am not sure where they went or how they got out of here unless they could squeeze through the window casing all along. I have the blinds open and don't see even one at the top of the window. I cleaned the windows with Windex and the windowsill with Pinesol, so the smell of those might have scared them off. I read they are attracted to aromas. 

So it is late for me to be up......12:47 AM and here I am mopping my kitchen and bathroom floors. I don't know what possessed me to do it now but it is done now. Frees my time up tomorrow to do other chores that I have been putting off. Rabbit does not know what to think. He is used to my routine of going to bed around nine or ten. I think those flies made me feel dirty. I can't stand them.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe,, we are  finding more stink bugs sneaking in to our house.

Both of us hate  those  evil looking things.
Pup     tried to eat one ,, soon   spit it out.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe,, we are  finding more stink bugs sneaking in to our house.
> 
> Both of us hate  those  evil looking things.
> Pup     tried to eat one ,, soon   spit it out.


None of my cats nor my pet chicken would eat them. My cat, Patches would go up to it and then jump back!

One time I had to go to a recording studio with my husband to listen to the play back of his album and the recording engineer had put the headphones on me and I was listening.........all of a sudden I felt something traveling up my leg! Then I was smelling it, oh my i was trying to act like nothing was happening. I did reach down to my leg and tried to keep it in one spot. I could not get out of there fast enough! They would hibernate in our clothes upstairs and he must have found my jeans.


----------



## Sliverfox

Katlupe,, I probably would have  shed those jeans in a second, regardless of where I was!


----------



## katlupe

I had to make two trips out to the dumpster getting rid of that compressed hay Sonny bought. I got hot and grumpy. Compressed hay is very dense and heavy. So three garbage bags of it because I could not carry the container I keep it in out there. Too heavy. So I stood in front of it for about an hour lifting out handfuls to put in the garbage bags. Both of my feet are now swollen but I can't stop and put them up because I have to get ready for our meeting downstairs. 

Sonny kept saying he was sorry but I was not mad at him. I was just mad at myself for not wanting a car and being able to get my own stuff. But that is life. As long as I have Rabbit I will have this hay issue. I tried him with a lot less hay in his cage and he did not complain. He's a good little boy. This is what the cage looked like when I skimped on the hay. Pretty empty.


----------



## katlupe

Pet Select hay was delivered yesterday. Right outside my door this time! UPS does not usually do that. Maybe one of the guys here carried it up here for me, but I doubt that.


----------



## RadishRose

You and Rabbit should be all set for awhile now, Kat.

I get a peaceul and contented feeling listening to you.


----------



## katlupe

My apartment has very high ceilings and is painted white that has a rough texture to it. I love it and the way it looks........BUT, it causes me to get a large amount of dust. Not sure if that is due to the type of paint or just because this building was built in 1880. Dust and odors have always bothered me but worse now than ever. My house had a large amount of both due to two wood stoves and dirt from outside and not being able to have a vacuum to clean with. So I would have to say this is the only thing I was disappointed in when I moved here three years ago.

So I purchased a mattress and box springs protectors. They completely enclose them in a zippered bag. You would not believe the amount of dust that was on the iron frame edge! It was white. I took my bedroom area (not really a bedroom since this is a studio apartment) apart and cleaned it really good. Took out everything under the bed, which  was only two plastic containers. One with canned food and one with old photo albums that I had removed the photos from. Nothing is going to be under it again. The same with the vanity. 

I put the bed back so it is not up against the wall. Even the head is not close to the wall. I want to be able to get around it to keep it clean. Well, Rabbit thought this was an interesting turn of events! When I get up in the morning, he is usually out in my living room area in front of the dresser on his rug (runner). Not this morning. I went back to look for him and he was in the area where the head of the bed used to be. He really likes it. He was stretched out asleep.


----------



## katlupe

I am still working on my apartment. By the time my aide is able to start working for me there won't be anything to clean. Ha! I would have done more yesterday but our elevator had a note on it that it was not working right. So I did not use it and I really need to go to the dumpster. I later saw others using it anyway?? I might take a chance on it today, when the manager or maintenance man are here. At least I could call them if it got stuck.

It is hard for me to do much since it got so humid here. In hot humid weather I always retain water and have to keep putting my feet up. This is why summer is not my favorite season. Thank God for air conditioning! I lived for so many years without one and don't think I would have survived much longer without one. No television either. Now I don't have cable or watch regular programming but I watch whatever is available through Prime Video and YouTube and Rumble. They are enough for me.

I have been scanning in photographs I took over the years. I posted some on fakebook yesterday and my friends all like them. I mean I have a lot of pictures of my cats and who wants to see them besides me? But my friends all liked them anyway. The pictures made me think about my past and even about the little details, such as things in the pictures. I'd think to myself, "I remember that comforter or that dish or picture!"


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday afternoon, we had a dumpster diver going through the dumpster that was put out for everyone to clean out their stuff that they did not want. I didn't put anything in it. It seems that most of the stuff came from management cleaning out two extra offices on the lower level that used to be rented out. I did not have junk so whatever I have that I do not want I am putting in a box to be donated to the Salvation Army. So this dumpster was not filthy dirty or anything like that. She was our excitement for the day since the only people that have been to our regular dumpster was sleeping in it at night. I feel sad for those. I didn't feel sad, mad or any emotion like that for the woman yesterday. She was saving this stuff from going to the landfill and was probably going to use it. There were pieces of drywall that looked good and she cut them with a utility knife right there and took everything away on a grocery cart.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was pretty quiet around here. I got 2 birthday cards. One from my friend upstairs who gives cards to everyone on their birthdays. She is the sweetest lady ever. The other was a card from Sonny. We did not celebrate my birthday as his birthday is on the 27th and we usually do something for our birthdays together. Right now though, is a bad time to celebrate anything for him. He has gout in his knee and an ingrown toenail that is causing him a lot of pain. Plus his dachshund, French Fry has not been well. He is pretty worried about her and has been staying near home this week. He brought me water and some groceries yesterday. 

The dumpster diver came back yesterday afternoon. Some of the people in my building were yelling at them that they were calling the police. I don't know what the fuss is about. Who cares about that stuff? This time though, she came with a guy on a bike and she was riding in a cart connected to the bike. He put stuff on top of her in the cart and when he drove off all I could see was her legs. 

I told Sonny all I wanted for my birthday was for him to take me to Binghamton to the Salvation Army so I could donate the stuff I take out of my storage area. I will feel relief when that is all cleaned out. Today I am working on my photo albums for my son and brother. I have them all scanned it and now putting them in my old albums to give to them. My son's I might just leave for him for after I die. Not sure on that.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny's dog, French Fry died yesterday afternoon. He called me and I could not understand a word he was saying but knew what he meant. She was laying on his bed and he was right next to her talking to her the whole time. He said she looked right into his eyes when she took her last breath. She was twelve and had put on weight after her back legs were impaired in 2019. But she was the boss of his house and the other dogs. I will miss her when I go to his house. She would always squirm her way between us if we were sitting on the couch watching television. If I stopped petting her because I thought she was sleeping, she would nudge me with her nose. 

Sonny's daughter and grandchildren and great grand children came over and spent the rest of the day and evening with him. They helped him bury French Fry next to his other dog and her companion, Tater. It had been a stressful couple of weeks for him. I hope that does not affect his heart. Now his next dog, Spud, is old too and he always looks to me like he is not good. Losing them is so hard.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Sonny's dog, French Fry died yesterday afternoon. He called me and I could not understand a word he was saying but knew what he meant. She was laying on his bed and he was right next to her talking to her the whole time. He said she looked right into his eyes when she took her last breath. She was twelve and had put on weight after her back legs were impaired in 2019. But she was the boss of his house and the other dogs. I will miss her when I go to his house. She would always squirm her way between us if we were sitting on the couch watching television. If I stopped petting her because I thought she was sleeping, she would nudge me with her nose.
> 
> Sonny's daughter and grandchildren and great grand children came over and spent the rest of the day and evening with him. They helped him bury French Fry next to his other dog and her companion, Tater. It had been a stressful couple of weeks for him. I hope that does not affect his heart. Now his next dog, Spud, is old too and he always looks to me like he is not good. Losing them is so hard.
> 
> View attachment 171042


Very sad.  My condolences to you both.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Very sad.  My condolences to you both.


Thank you. I know everyone who loses anyone, person or a pet will always feel that ache for them. So I think his family is keeping him busy this week-end. And Sunday is his birthday too.


----------



## Pinky

I'm so sorry .. it's always hard to lose our faithful companions.


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> I'm so sorry .. it's always hard to lose our faithful companions.


Thank you, Pinky! Very hard. Makes me hug my little bunny boy a little tighter today.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny went to a car show today with his granddaughter and her family. Thought it would be good for him to get away from his house. I didn't go because I don't like to go to gathers much anymore. Or out in the hot weather. Though tomorrow I am going for a drive with Sonny and we are getting some kind of food to take for a picnic. Probably a Subway chopped salad. 

A picture Sonny sent me that he took at the car show today.


----------



## Keesha

Oh how adorable. 
Im sorry to learn about French Fry.


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> Oh how adorable.
> Im sorry to learn about French Fry.


Thank you, Keesha.


----------



## katlupe

Today is Sonny's birthday. So now we are both the same age. I am three days older so I have the right to boss him around! It is supposed to get into the 90's today, so we changed our plans to take a ride and a picnic to the country. Instead we will go to Walmart so I can get some groceries and then pick up a Subway chopped salad and come back here to my air conditioned apartment and watch movies.

I had ordered those things to move furniture with that Holly mentioned on another thread. I got a package of 8 and they worked perfectly for my bed. The trick for me was lifting the corners of the bed frame, which is in corner and hard to get around. I didn't want the bed touching the walls at all but still have room to get around the end of it where my electric outlet is.

So I just now put the table legs on those moving things and what a difference that made! Now I will be able to pull the table out to vacuum and it won't be such a difficult job. But the table was harder to do than the bed. This table my mother bought for me from her sister a long time ago and it is very heavy. I did it though!

The hardest part of living alone is that I can't do some of the easiest things. Like being able to lift stuff. I used to work as CNA and lifted heavy equipment and people al the time. Or when I worked at a horse farm and lifted heavy bags of feed or muck buckets full of manure. I am trying to work on using hand weights for arm exercises only right now. I need to at least improve them.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny took me to Walmart yesterday. Well, I walked too much in the store even though I kept my walker seat clear so I sat down a bunch of times. The thing was that the store was packed with a group of Jewish kids that I think arrived to stay at a camp in the area. They were all teens, more boys than girls, but older teens. The boys were acting crazy. Running their carts down the aisles, yelling to each other from one aisle to another. They would gather together in the middle of the aisles talking and Sonny would have to wait for them to move with our cart. I found that by walking right toward them with my walker that they would move a lot faster. They were very polite and did apologize a few times...........did I say LOUD? They were very loud.

I guess it would not have bothered me so much if they didn't push the carts so fast down the aisles. I was afraid of getting hit while I was scoping out the shelf for what I was buying. All the regular people in the store seemed aggravated with the situation. They had two Mercedes vans, one black, one white right at the front door blocking the exit door, loading the groceries. Then Sonny goes to get his car to pick me up at front and finds someone had hit the car and dented one back fender. He was not happy to say the least.  

I bought us a Subway chopped salad and ice cream for supper. The salad was really good because this guy that works there was on yesterday and he does a great job. We get double meat on one salad and split it. 

Today I plan on taking it easy after I put my groceries away. I left everything out that didn't go in the refrigerator last night. Just knew I could not do it. So whatever I do today, I will be careful.


----------



## katlupe

It was 70 degrees out when I got up at five. I figured I better get Jazzy outside my door and get my garbage bag ready to take to the dumpster. Since the sun is not out yet, kinda gray and there was a misty feel to the air. I went out quickly and didn't see or hear a soul. Someone had turned on the fan in the hallway on lower level since the rugs had gotten soaked during that last rain. This morning though, there were some little bugs (that I always called water bugs) down there. Then on the ramp I could see ants and other bugs. They are seeking out water. I just hate bugs! And mice and rats.

This time would have been a good time for the dog people to take their dogs out. A few of them are late sleepers and by the time they get their dogs outside it is hot and they still have to walk on the ramp to get outside. The doors that go outside go directly onto concrete or black top so that is hot for them too. I see the dog owners sitting at the picnic table on the grass while their dogs are out. They didn't used to do that until the couple upstairs started sitting there with their dog.

Before I moved here, as I have probably written about many times, I had limited electric since it came from our solar array and wind turbine. I would get so hot. My face, as well as my arms and legs and feet would be beet red. See my husband loved the hot weather. It did not bother him one bit. He would be outside working in it. I would keep the curtains closed as much as I could because I had to have the windows open to get any breeze I could.

Not having running water, I could not just go take a shower (as I now can) to cool off. I hate that hot sticky feeling. I bought a small fan that I could use (it attaches to the desk) and even smaller one that I charge with a phone charger and I carry that with me sometimes. My only relief was soaking my feet in cold water and surprisingly, it heated up very fast and I had to change it again.

Everyone looked at my life and envied it. That was due to the fact that I can make ANY life look good by what I write. Even here. I try to focus on the positive. So my homesteading friends were pretty surprised that I chose to leave my homestead life and marriage behind for good. I had some people delete me on fakebook. I don't care. I am doing what I must to survive and try to care for my son however I can. Even though I miss some things about living in the forest and being as self-reliant as was possible, I have come to appreciate the things I have living here in this small city.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit does not usually lay his head flat down when he is sleeping in front of me. I suspect he does when he is sleeps in a private spot that I can't see. Sometimes I see him asleep and his head keeps falling down but he will jerk it back up. I want him to just lay down like other rabbits do. It is hard to get a picture when it goes down to almost the floor because if he hears the tiniest noise he wakes right up. This was one of those moments. His chin was on the floor and his ear is aimed toward me.


----------



## katlupe

I see Sonny's gift was delivered this morning. Just waiting to see when he checks his mail. He has a doctor's appointment,,,,,,,HE SAYS to get his toenails removed but that is not what the doctor said. He has had a severe problem with ingrown toenails. He cannot stand it and the doctor would not give him any pain medicine for it. I can't wait to see his reaction to the tee shirt I ordered for him.


----------



## katlupe

Raining this morning and I am happy to see it. It felt too dry around here. Not sure what that means as far as the workmen coming to rebuild our drain system that goes under the ramp. It really needs to be done. I was worrying about how I was going to take my daily trip out to the dumpster. Maybe I will ask the guy across the hall. I hate to ask any of men for help because then I start feeling like I owe them something. 

There are 9 single men in my building. 4 on my floor alone! 6 single women on the 3rd floor, 5 on my floor, 4 on the first floor. A total 15 single women in the whole building and three are in relationships. 4 couples in the whole building. There are 32 people all together. Plus we have 3 empty apartments right now. 

So far as I can tell, everyone seems to get along okay. You always have someone spreading gossip. Reminds me of the telephone game. Last week Sonny took his oxygen tank home from my apartment. It had been here for two years and he hadn't ever used it. So I asked him to take it. One of the men downstairs told me that he sees Sonny is on oxygen now. I said no he has it but doesn't use it unless he needs it. He said he saw him with the oxygen tank and the tube in his nose????? I laughed and said, nope you didn't see that. It was not even a portable tank. One of those big lead things on wheels. 

Another time someone told me the police came to my apartment when I was not home. So I called them and they had no idea what I was talking about. One lady said she opened the downstairs door for them and when she asked who they were here to see they said me. I worried about it thinking it had something to do with my son. Nope. Never knew if it was true or not.


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny is coming over to help me by doing my errands for me. Getting money orders for Jeff's rent and my rent and getting some cash for Jeff. Spring mix and bananas for Rabbit. Then we are going to our coffee hour downstairs in the community room. 

I think our ramp work must have been put on hold due to the rainy weather. They told us we wouldn't be able to use the ramp for these two days.....yesterday and today, while it was worked on. Well, that didn't happen. 

I am constantly trying to think of new ways to make my apartment better. I have a wooden rocking chair that was my father's. It is not an antique or really good quality. I used to sit in it every morning in front of the wood stove when I was still at my house. Patches (my cat) would be on my lap while I had my coffee and Rabbit at my feet begging for nose rubbies. So it is kind of a sentimental thing. It is not comfortable for me or Sonny and to be honest, ever since I got the recliner, that is my chair of choice. I'd give it Jeff but I think he would end up breaking it almost immediately, but maybe I should. If I give it away or donate it I wouldn't know what happened to it anyway. 

My apartment is 338 square feet and I wish it was just a tiny bit more. Not really enough room for an extra chair unless I get rid of something else. Not sure that is happening. I wish it also had one more closet but not by sacrificing an inch in the rest of the apartment. This is why I need to clean out my storage area downstairs. Gong to see how I can coordinate my stuff.


----------



## katlupe

Happy 4th of July to my fellow Americans! 

I don't really celebrate or do anything special for it any longer. When my son was growing up I used to have a family cook out at my home. My parents always enjoyed that and that was the main reason I did it. My brother celebrates it usually with a party at his home. He has LOUD fireworks and black powder shoot outs with the people in his old west re-enactment group. So I don't go. I cannot take the loud noise or the hot weather anymore. 

People try to invite me to their celebrations, but I honestly do not want to go. Not even a little bit. I wish they wouldn't feel bad for me, thinking I am alone on a holiday, but I am happy (if they only knew and understood!). My bf, Sonny loves all that stuff and I never understand it. He is on meds that cause him to have to pee about every 10 minutes. His feet swell up in the hot weather too. He has many health issues, but if someone mentions a party for some kind of event.........he's in the car ready to go! It took me a bit to teach him that I REALLY do not want to go. I REALLY do NOT have fun at any of these things.........I don't.

I sit down and that is all I do. I eat soft food only and if I am with Sonny, he brings me a plate. I try not to talk too much around people I do not know due to my dental issues (meaning that I have gotten used to not wearing dentures due to wearing a mask). My brother is the center of attention (as always) and I am quiet and like to stay that way. He is 71 and has a group of followers who are all much younger than his own kids. They like being around the guns and learning about history. And he has a vast knowledge of American history. 

My brother in the Spirit of the Old West wild west re-enactment show in 2019 in Harpursville, NY.  He is the one with the smokin' gun.


----------



## katlupe

Over the years, I have written what I call poems. They might not be poems under the professional person's definition, but they are what I wrote. This one I just found today on my desktop and I don't remember writing it. But it must have been in 2018, the year I moved here. I just copied it the way I wrote it. 

Seeing the sunrise beyond the hills
from my window, every morning
I thank God for giving me a chance
at a life, that has brought me tears
of happiness, instead of sorrow.

Tears that flow, while I smile,
moved by what I now have every day.
Dark thoughts are gone from my brain,
seeing sunshine everywhere I go.
Feeling the kind of joy that bubbles
from beneath your skin, and out of your heart.

I was compressed into a tiny ball for so long,
that now my happiness makes me glow,
my smiles don’t quit and laughing is
the norm of my day. How can this be?
At this age, at this time of my life,
to feel the freedom that I don’t remember.

Having fun just going on drives, enjoying a picnic, forging for
rabbit food in the countryside, walking along a lake,
or on a dock, riding in a golf cart feeling the wind in
my face on a hot sweltering day. Makes me wonder
if people everywhere were doing this all along.

My happiness is everywhere, I see it in my day to day
life, my bunny rabbit shows his happy mood every
morning doing binkys around my feet, the birds outside
start their morning song, full of happy notes as more
and more join in. 

Would it be soothing, if humans did the
same, every morning the neighbors would start singing
their song quite loudly and soon the whole neighborhood is
singing and happy, smiling at each other as they ready themselves
to leave for work. What a place that would be to live!

Actually we may not be singing, but my neighbors are very
friendly and caring, they smile at you as soon as they see you.
Hello, how are you today? Making small talk, yes, but that is only
in the beginning. Having dinner together, after a blessing it is,
a table full of laughter and joking, people caring about one another.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I spent a great deal of time scanning in old photos I had in a album that my Mom had put together. I have had these albums ever since she died in 2002 and I thought I had looked through them. I guess not. Or I don't remember. I decided to share them with my cousins on fakebook. All my friends were reacting to them all day. I figure when I go back there today I will have even more notifications than usual. 

My mother took pictures a lot through out her life. She took more in her later years after I was grown up. I think that was due to her not working anymore and maybe being able to afford the film and developing. She died before I had my first digital camera. So she did not know the luxury of taking unlimited pictures and being able to view them immediately. 

Life is funny, it was not until I got older that all the things I thought were a hobby, have become so highly valued. At least for me. My journals and photographs. I like to read in my journals about things I was doing with my parents and when my son was a little boy. I guess those days were really some of my happiest. My brother and I always went to their house for Sunday dinners. Single or married, I always did. Sometimes with my 1st husband sometimes not. Until my mother got sick. 

My brother and I were always close. Then he married his first wife and the mother of his two children. She got him into horses and then slowly over the years, he evolved to an obsession with cowboy life. Now that I think about it, that is almost the same thing that has happened with my son.........except his obsession is with ghosts and spirits. I never thought about that before till I was just writing this.

Well going to continue on with my work in my apartment today of organizing photos and a pile of papers. I have made so much progress lately. I want to keep going.


----------



## katlupe

Well, it looks like I am going to be going to my brother's show on Saturday. He asked if I was coming and I could not say no. Sonny said he can park his car closer to the wild west show tents so I can be in the car with the air conditioning running if I get hot. I posted on Sonny's fb page as well as mine to tell more people about the show. Sonny has a large friend list there that are all from the surrounding area so maybe we can get more people to this 200 years celebration for the town (Harpursville, NY) too.

Rabbit did get scared when he heard the fireworks going off the other night. But not frightened where he had to hide. He kept looking at me and I kept talking to him to reassure him. I turned the television up louder and had the air conditioner on too, to muffle the noise. His ears were up on alert the whole time. They did not have them as long as usual and I was glad about that. We survived.


----------



## Sliverfox

The only time fireworks seemed to bother  the pup was when he was out  doing  his nightly potty  chore.
He was busy  at it & loud boom  made him jump away from where he was.

Stood there at alert with "What was that?' stance.

I had to  chuckle at him.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny finally had his toenails removed! What a bloody mess that turned out be! He sent me a picture of it and yuck is all I can say about it.I will take much better care of mine from now on. No pain meds though! They used numbing spray and then gave him a shot but once it wore off he was in horrible pain. I am waiting to hear how he made it through the night.

His primary doctor sent him to a geriatric doctor for some reason. I think because he kept calling them with every thing that was hurting him or that he needed them to look at. I think this time it had to do with his hearing. But anyway he had that appointment yesterday and they told him he had to bring a family member with him. So he did not know what was in store for him. Nothing after all. Just another doctor to be able to charge medicare I guess. 

The doctor said there was nothing wrong with him. Not sure what a geriatric doctor does but Sonny is very active for a man with his health problems. Just the day before yesterday he was rebuilding a go-kart motor.


----------



## katlupe

Well, if the weather cooperates, tomorrow I will venture out to see my brother's wild west show. As it gets closer, I am not excited about it. No one, but Sonny, knows that. Hot weather, lots of people and loud blackpowder guns and a cannon do not excite me one bit. I have one brother and I have not seen him much in these last few years. It is the least I can do for him because he is proud of doing this and I know none of his kids will be there. He only sees one and he actually is his stepson, but they are close. So I will be there.

Due to the weather our ramp has still not been worked on. I think they should do it in the fall. Of course, NY normally has a lot of rain so hard to say exactly when it is dry here. July is always about thunderstorms. I remember in the fall, about November I think, would be rainy and windy. It would ruin the look of fall, knocking all the leaves off the trees not letting the leaves fall slowly on their own. 

When I had my garden though, I loved the rain. Especially if it rained all day for several days. Then when the sun emerged.........everything would be SO green! My plants would drink it up and then the sun would lift their heads up and they would blossom like there was no tomorrow! I miss my garden, and the process of harvesting and canning my crops. If I could have stayed at my house without my husband, I still could not have done that. If I had my own money, I would have bought a small house here with a yard so I could have a garden but that was not to be. I had to work with what I had......which was basically nothing. Just my rabbit and me.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Well, if the weather cooperates, tomorrow I will venture out to see my brother's wild west show. As it gets closer, I am not excited about it. No one, but Sonny, knows that. Hot weather, lots of people and loud blackpowder guns and a cannon do not excite me one bit. I have one brother and I have not seen him much in these last few years. It is the least I can do for him because he is proud of doing this and I know none of his kids will be there. He only sees one and he actually is his stepson, but they are close. So I will be there.
> 
> Due to the weather our ramp has still not been worked on. I think they should do it in the fall. Of course, NY normally has a lot of rain so hard to say exactly when it is dry here. July is always about thunderstorms. I remember in the fall, about November I think, would be rainy and windy. It would ruin the look of fall, knocking all the leaves off the trees not letting the leaves fall slowly on their own.
> 
> When I had my garden though, I loved the rain. Especially if it rained all day for several days. Then when the sun emerged.........everything would be SO green! My plants would drink it up and then the sun would lift their heads up and they would blossom like there was no tomorrow! I miss my garden, and the process of harvesting and canning my crops. If I could have stayed at my house without my husband, I still could not have done that. If I had my own money, I would have bought a small house here with a yard so I could have a garden but that was not to be. I had to work with what I had......which was basically nothing. Just my rabbit and me.
> 
> View attachment 172871


Well, that would be my dream as well, a small house, just me and a dog, and a garden.  I love reading your posts, it’s one of the things that keeps me going.  I am not enjoying my life right now, but I glad to see that you are enjoying yours.  Means there is hope for me.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe , can you  take some ear plugs to  help deaden the noise?

Northwest PA weather is damp today.
Is it  that way up there?

I think its  2-3  hours to reach your  area  from here.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, that would be my dream as well, a small house, just me and a dog, and a garden.  I love reading your posts, it’s one of the things that keeps me going.  I am not enjoying my life right now, but I glad to see that you are enjoying yours.  Means there is hope for me.


Thank you Aneeda! My hope since the day I moved out, was that I could help other women in my situation see that their lives could be better. I had so many of my friends on fb contact me about how they were in miserable marriages but could not leave. I gave many hope but not sure they followed through.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe , can you  take some ear plugs to  help deaden the noise?
> 
> Northwest PA weather is damp today.
> Is it  that way up there?
> 
> I think its  2-3  hours to reach your  area  from here.


Ear plugs in my purse! 

I am going to make the best of it and many times I feel this way about doing something or going somewhere and it turns out to be a very nice day anyway. So I am going to make myself look forward to seeing my brother and his VERY loud show. I will take pictures and Sonny will probably not want to stay till the fireworks due to his toes. Plus yesterday when he took me shopping his ankle had swelled up. We are quite the couple.............both having to keep our feet up in hot weather!


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Thank you Aneeda! My hope since the day I moved out, was that I could help other women in my situation see that their lives could be better. I had so many of my friends on fb contact me about how they were in miserable marriages but could not leave. I gave many hope but not sure they followed through.


Yes, a lot of people do not understand that many women are trapped in “miserable marriages” with no prospect of improvement or ability, for many reasons, to leave.  Even the acknowledgment by others, as yourself, is important in knowing that “they” are not alone.

Again, thank you.


----------



## katlupe

Today I will be in Harpursville for their 200th year celebration and my brother's wild west show (The Spirit of the Old West). It is my hometown. My parents owned and ran a gas station right outside of the town on the main highway (Rt.7) at that time. We knew everyone. It was a great place to live and I was pretty sad the day we moved to FL in 1962. My grandmother lived about 8 miles away and I spent a lot of time with her. Spent the night at her house often. She was my person if you know what I mean.

I am friends with a lot of the people on fakebook but have not seen them in person since I was ten years old. My family moved back here from FL in 1969. At that time, I was pregnant and my family did not know. I won't go into the details but I hid it for a long time. I ran away with my boyfriend (he came up from FL and got a job here) to Georgia where his father lived. Big mess after that.

I ended up coming back to NY on a bus because he ended up in jail. And that led him to being in for 10 years. In that time my son was born and I was an unwed mother in a small town. Eventually I got an apartment in Binghamton and started my life. Where was I going with this story???? Oh yes, my grandmother. If my parents had not moved us to FL, I always felt I would not have ended up as an unwed mother at 16. She was a big influence on me and I think she would have made a difference in my life.

So I will take pictures today and share them with you here. I think I will have a good day. Sonny bought food (sandwich stuff and seltzer for our drinks) like he does when he goes to races with his grandson and friends. He will bring an ice chest and chairs for us. So do not have to buy food and I can sit in the air conditioned car when I get too hot. (He paid $3.13 a gallon for gas yesterday but he uses it freely and does not complain). If it rains............I can stay home!


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope  your day is great.
Too many  times I have been  drug  to events I didn't care to go to,, .
Only to have  a better time then I expected.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh I hope you have a good time at the show, what is it you said it was, a Western show?  I'm so curious.

 I'm looking forward to seeing some pics too if you do go.  It sounds like you're all set-you have food you have drink you have shelter in the car. I think you're gonna have a great time.


----------



## Sliverfox

I pulled up  map of Harpursville, NY.
Learned that I am further from katlupe  than I thought.


----------



## katlupe

I enjoyed myself very much yesterday at my brother's show. I met new people and was outside the whole day. Sonny parked his car right  up close to Mickey's tents so when we wanted a drink or something to eat it was easy to get to. It was not too hot so I was comfortable and my feet did not swell up like they do in hot weather. Mickey was introducing to me to everyone so I think he was glad I came. We did not leave till after the fireworks. On the way home, we stopped at Sonny's house to check on his dogs and parrot. I have a feeling his dog, Spud, is not long for this world. I hadn't seen him since January and it made me sad but I did not mention it to Sonny since he is still not over French Fry dying.


----------



## RadishRose

So glad you had a good time Kat and your brother was proud to introduce you around. Are you glad that you went? 

 I love the picture; they look so authentic, like the Old West!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> So glad you had a good time Kat and your brother was proud to introduce you around. Are you glad that you went?
> 
> I love the picture; they look so authentic, like the Old West!


I had a great time! It was not too hot and the sun was behind the clouds so it was very comfortable. 

Sonny's aide, PJ, and her husband sat with us part of the day. She is going to be working for me as my aide as soon as her paperwork is finished and she is in their system. So it was good to get to know her a little better. 

I volunteered to my brother to set up a fakebook page for his group and be the administrator for it. They have tried to do it before but they don't know how. I know exactly how to do this. I had one for each of my four blogs at one time. So this week I will get to working on it.

Two of the cowboys in the show.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I had a great time! It was not too hot and the sun was behind the clouds so it was very comfortable.
> 
> Sonny's aide, PJ, and her husband sat with us part of the day. She is going to be working for me as my aide as soon as her paperwork is finished and she is in their system. So it was good to get to know her a little better.
> 
> I volunteered to my brother to set up a fakebook page for his group and be the administrator for it. They have tried to do it before but they don't know how. I know exactly how to do this. I had one for each of my four blogs at one time. So this week I will get to working on it.
> 
> Two of the cowboys in the show.
> 
> View attachment 173345


Are they cowboys or mountain men?  Or is the title meanless?


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Are they cowboys or mountain men?  Or is the title meanless?


Cowboys. 1870 period. My brother has had this show since before 1997. I was in his show back then and was a Indian woman who always got thrown off the train and shot in the back. Till children started complaining about me being killed. So we had to change that. It was fun, but back then I could run.


----------



## katlupe

My brother Saturday at the show.


----------



## katlupe

He also goes to Mountain men as well as Revolutionary War re-enactments, but not with his wild west group. They are exclusive to the shows. He has a cabin on his property where he and a group of his friends hunt during hunting season with flintlocks and dress in buckskins. He makes all his own buckskins and the flintlocks also. 

These were on display at the show on Saturday and he made them all. 



Wearing his buckskins. I believe this photo I took in 2016 when he came to my house.


----------



## RadishRose

Your brother is so talented. Fascinating!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Your brother is so talented. Fascinating!


He has been quite a character to grow up with.


----------



## katlupe

So when I moved here I said all my online selling and promoting was history. Not going to do it anymore! I even shut down 3 of my blogs and only kept the one I have on Blogger. Then a couple of months ago, I thought I'd set up my blog on my own website. Started to do it but then decided, "nope! Not doing it." So took it right back down. Now I have not written a new post on my blog in months. I am still writing..........in my journal but nothing I want to share with the world. And of course, the bits of things I write here. That is enough for me really.

I think I like not having a time frame that I HAVE to or MUST do something. One of the reasons I hate making appointments. Especially far in advance. Even though........I told my brother and his group I would do their fakebook page. So I started it yesterday. It will take a bit of time to get it going good. Once it is, it won't take much time from me. A few posts a day and some interactions with others. I hope it will get more people coming to his shows. But it means, I will have to go to his shows more than I have. Maybe it will be good for me. I will see.

Today I was hoping to make a quick trip to Tops to get some blackberries for Rabbit but it looks like it might rain soon. If so, I guess he will have to eat bananas at bedtime instead. That is really my only complaint about not having a car. I really need to do a bus trip to get the hang of it sometime soon. Not in July when it is so hot though.


----------



## katlupe

This is a picture I took of Sonny, my boyfriend on Saturday. He is wearing the shirt I told you all that I bought for him in remembrance of his dog, French Fry.


----------



## Keesha

Yeah. That ‘not having a schedule thing’ I think is called retirement and well worth the investment.

I love not having a set schedule. We don’t even walk our dogs at the same time everyday. Winging it is so underrated.

What a nice looking gentle man and how thoughtful of you to get such a lovely gift. That was perfect for the occasional.
Nice photo too. It looks like you had a lot of fun at the show.


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> Yeah. That ‘not having a schedule thing’ I think is called retirement and well worth the investment.
> 
> I love not having a set schedule. We don’t even walk our dogs at the same time everyday. Winging it is so underrated.
> 
> What a nice looking gentle man and how thoughtful of you to get such a lovely gift. That was perfect for the occasional.
> Nice photo too. It looks like you had a lot of fun at the show.


I did have a good time. Next time I will not worry about it before I go.


----------



## Jules

Sometimes you have the best times at events when you feel you don’t really want to go.

Sonny looks very pleased with his shirt.  A very sweet gesture by you.


----------



## katlupe

A few of the new threads lately have caused me to think about the way I lived before moving here in 2018. Not having running water for twenty years is one of those things. It was the hardest thing I think, about the whole 20 years. Running water is taken for granted by most people. At least here in the US. I remember I'd be out front pumping the pitcher pump to fill a bucket and someone would drive by.......real slow. I'd think to myself, "what's the matter, haven't you ever seen someone get water before?" No, they probably hadn't.

In fact, if anyone with children or dogs ever came to our house, that was all they wanted to do. Play with the pump or the dogs (males) peeing on the pump. My husband or myself had to stand guard over it till they left. We could not take that chance of someone breaking the pump. 

And what about those horrible NY winters you ask? 



First thing you do is make sure you shovel it out. Then pour about a cup of warm water down it to prime it and it will work. But most important thing of all, the night before, make sure the pump is emptied out and the handle is up and stays up till morning. If it freezes it may not thaw out by the time you need it. With 3 horses...........water was most important in the morning.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> A few of the new threads lately have caused me to think about the way I lived before moving here in 2018. Not having running water for twenty years is one of those things. It was the hardest thing I think, about the whole 20 years. Running water is taken for granted by most people. At least here in the US. I remember I'd be out front pumping the pitcher pump to fill a bucket and someone would drive by.......real slow. I'd think to myself, "what's the matter, haven't you ever seen someone get water before?" No, they probably hadn't.
> 
> In fact, if anyone with children or dogs ever came to our house, that was all they wanted to do. Play with the pump or the dogs (males) peeing on the pump. My husband or myself had to stand guard over it till they left. We could not take that chance of someone breaking the pump.
> 
> And what about those horrible NY winters you ask?
> 
> View attachment 174035
> 
> First thing you do is make sure you shovel it out. Then pour about a cup of warm water down it to prime it and it will work. But most important thing of all, the night before, make sure the pump is emptied out and the handle is up and stays up till morning. If it freezes it may not thaw out by the time you need it. With 3 horses...........water was most important in the morning.


I have never been without water, but I have had to wash my families clothes in the bathtub cause I did not have a quarter to put in a machine.  I was in my twenties so it didn’t bother me that much as life was always hard and I just accepted it.  But I have never wanted to live off grid.  It never occurred to me to do that


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never been without water, but I have had to wash my families clothes in the bathtub cause I did not have a quarter to put in a machine.  I was in my twenties so it didn’t bother me that much as life was always hard and I just accepted it.  But I have never wanted to live off grid.  It never occurred to me to do that


I got into the whole "modern homesteading" movement back in 1996 or around that time. But one thing I didn't think about was that as I got older that I would have trouble walking or doing things. I did hard jobs that involved heavy lifting and moving things around so never thought my body would let me down this way. Sometimes I just want to sit and cry. But I cannot let myself get depressed.


----------



## katlupe

Seven years ago today, my father had a stroke. He was working outside in his garage, fixing a carburetor. My son had called him over and over on the phone and there was no answer. It seems like it was unhooked or something. So he called my aunt who lives nearby and she went over to check. Daddy came out of the garage and sat with her. She said he was hot and got them cold drinks. So she was the last person to have a normal conversation with him.

There is a lot more to this story involving my niece and her boyfriend but I won't think about that today. Anyway Daddy ended up in the hospital and dying on August 11th. He was the best father ever. Taught me how to do so many things. Took care of my mother without ever a complaint. Everyone who knew him loved him. 

He lived to be 93, by himself except for the times my niece and her family moved in on him. He drove his car, fixed small motor type things like rototillers, snowblowers, lawnmowers, etc. And had a huge garden. Every year he would tell me this was his last garden. Finally, it was. 

Here he is walking me down the aisle in 1979. That is my mother in the picture too.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny and I went to the potluck supper downstairs in the community room. Only a handful of us were there. Two people who usually come were not there. One was busy at the fair showing rabbits. The other had hurt her back but her husband was there. A new lady who will be coming to these had gone away for the week with her nephew who she has joint custody of and is living with her presently. So including Sonny and myself, there were 7 of us there. It was a nice meal and good to talk with each other rather then just bumping into each other in the hall.

One of the ladies who lives upstairs is 96 and she is sharp as a tack (so the saying goes, lol). She made two desserts, blueberry cobbler (the best!) and brownies. She has lived here for more than 28 years. She laughed at us talking about being 70 next year, calling us "youngsters".  Her daughter and her husband live down the hall from me. They all save their newspapers for me to use in Rabbit's cage. 

Sonny told me the doctor recommended he start using a walker since he is unsteady on his feet at times. I said that is great because I think it would help him. I watch him walk from my building to his car and worry that he will fall. But I think it is a matter of pride for him, maybe all men? That using a walker in front of others makes him look weak or fragile? He was a truck driver, a mechanic and race car driver and all his friends are a mixture of those people. He has lots of friends that he has known for years. They are all like him so I think he worries about appearing less of a man. 

I had been using a cane for years by the time I moved here and got my rolling walker. Never was an issue with me. I still felt the same. In fact, I love my rolling walker and if I didn't really need it, I'd still use it. It is handy. When I am shopping it keeps my purse safe from someone stealing it or putting their hand inside and taking my wallet. I use it for a table (I put a tray on top) among other things, like when I am coloring I use it like a tv tray table. I do what I have to do so I don't chance falling. I have never fallen and I am very careful about that.


----------



## katlupe

This is a picture I found of Rabbit hiding from me when we still lived at my house.


----------



## katlupe

I had bad thunderstorms here yesterday, late afternoon and in the evening. I unplugged everything.....well, not the lights nor my fan. I colored and talked to Rabbit. I used to be so frightened of storms at my house but now here, they are usually not very bad. A lot of people I know do not unplug anything but I am not going to take a chance of losing something. When I lived at my house I lost my printer and it was plugged into an inverter that was not on. The printer was not on either. So I have been unplugging everything since I moved here. No big deal.

I saw on fb that there is a bear in a tree is someone's yard down near the river. Maybe he got swept up in the river and ended up on the wrong side. Don't know for sure, but that was my guess. 

Rabbit has always refused to eat watermelon in all the time I have had him. Well, Friday night, Sonny gave him a piece and he ate it and now he really likes it! I am not going to buying it regularly for him though. Bad for his teeth. Fruit has to be a treat and he tries to make me give them to him all the time. I give him a piece of banana when I get my 2nd cup of coffee.........and yes, he knows when I go back for my 2nd cup. In the evening, after the kitchen is all cleaned up and I sit in my recliner to color and watch videos, I give him 6-8 blackberries. He looks forward to that time too.


----------



## katlupe

My boyfriend, Sonny has been distraught over losing his dog, French Fry. The other two dogs can't take her place. As anyone who owns a pet knows, each one is unique in its own way. She was his constant companion always having to be near him or aware of whatever he was doing. Spud is a Jack Russel and is pretty much deaf and blind but runs around like a youngster at times. But not a lap dog and he might get on the bed for a bit but I think he gets hot and wants to sleep on the cool floor. French Fry would sleep all night curled up to Sonny. 

I figured he was better off with only two dogs (and a parrot) but all of a sudden he told me he wanted to get another Dachshund like French Fry. His daughter and him started trying to find a female puppy that looked like French Fry. Well......prices begin around $1500 and the good ones were even more. Then a friend of his on fakebook contacted him that one of her friends posted a 5 year old Dachshund Corgi mix that she wanted to rehome. She said they were always working and when they weren't working they were taking their daughters on trips and activities. The little dog was not happy being alone. They said she had anxiety but never said what she did. 

He contacted the woman and finally went to their house yesterday to meet the dog and maybe bring it home. They wanted to see how the dog reacted to him before saying yes for sure. One other person had been to see it but for some reason they did not get it. Sonny was next in line. Sonny has a way with animals. They just seem to pick him out of a crowd. Well, to make a long story short, he brought the little dog home.........Cinnamon is her name. She is cute as can be though I have not met her in person yet.


----------



## katlupe

I wonder why sometimes I go to bed at night and think about all the stuff I am going to do the next day. Next day comes and I never do it. Sometimes I just want to do only the chores that MUST be done.......like cleaning Rabbit's cage and washing dishes if I used any. Then nothing after that. I never used to be like this. I would be so proud of all the chores I could do in one day and walk away from a clean kitchen at night. Well, I still keep a clean kitchen, whole apartment actually. Just me and it is very small. 

When you live alone you can even eat cold leftovers and it doesn't matter. I am not saying I do that all the time, but there are times I do. I practice self-care and usually make a decent meal. Maybe not so much in this hot weather. That is why I will make a pot of pasta or chili, something like that and plan to eat it for few days. If I have it longer than two days though, I usually don't want it. So now I make really smaller sized pots of whatever it is.


----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> I enjoyed myself very much yesterday at my brother's show. I met new people and was outside the whole day. Sonny parked his car right  up close to Mickey's tents so when we wanted a drink or something to eat it was easy to get to. It was not too hot so I was comfortable and my feet did not swell up like they do in hot weather. Mickey was introducing to me to everyone so I think he was glad I came. We did not leave till after the fireworks. On the way home, we stopped at Sonny's house to check on his dogs and parrot. I have a feeling his dog, Spud, is not long for this world. I hadn't seen him since January and it made me sad but I did not mention it to Sonny since he is still not over French Fry dying.
> View attachment 173145


@katlupe    Two dogs, named French Fry and Spud.....There must be a story there!  I enjoyed finding and reading your posts.  Thanks!     P.S.  How did you choose the name Rabbit?


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> @katlupe    Two dogs, named French Fry and Spud.....There must be a story there!  I enjoyed finding and reading your posts.  Thanks!     P.S.  How did you choose the name Rabbit?


Thank you for reading my posts! I really appreciate knowing that someone likes what I write. 

To answer your questions.........Sonny got Spud when he was driving over the road trucks. He used to deliver and set up mobile homes all over the country. Spud was his driving partner. Not sure why he named him that. 

Spud



Then Sonny met a couple that had a Dachshund on their truck and he wanted one. So he bought a little male puppy that he named Tater. I never met Tater because he ended up dying before me. After that he met a woman driver and they got married and became partners on the road. So she wanted a puppy too.........yeah I know THREE dogs in the cab of an over the road truck???? YIKES! Especially puppies needing to be trained. Oh well, Sonny named her French Fry to go with Spud and Tater. 

French Fry


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> @katlupe   P.S.  How did you choose the name Rabbit?



Rabbit was not my choice of names for my bunny boy. I was living at my house in the forest with my husband and he went out to feed the horses one morning and there was a rabbit in the barn. He started calling him Rabbit and it kind of stuck.


----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> Thank you for reading my posts! I really appreciate knowing that someone likes what I write.
> 
> To answer your questions.........Sonny got Spud when he was driving over the road trucks. He used to deliver and set up mobile homes all over the country. Spud was his driving partner. Not sure why he named him that.
> 
> Spud
> 
> View attachment 174766
> 
> Then Sonny met a couple that had a Dachshund on their truck and he wanted one. So he bought a little male puppy that he named Tater. I never met Tater because he ended up dying before me. After that he met a woman driver and they got married and became partners on the road. So she wanted a puppy too.........yeah I know THREE dogs in the cab of an over the road truck???? YIKES! Especially puppies needing to be trained. Oh well, Sonny named her French Fry to go with Spud and Tater.
> 
> French Fry
> 
> View attachment 174767


Sounds like there's a children's book in there somewhere!


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> Sounds like there's a children's book in there somewhere!


Funny you should say that! I started a book about Rabbit but I just am not good at formating for the kindle. I even have the photos to go with it. I made it a story book from his point of view. So I had fun with it, but nothing more. I did two cookbooks that are on Amazon but I never even look at them or promote them. The people who review are so cruel when they don't like something that I just quit doing that.


----------



## Meanderer

Rabbit sounds like he is very intelligent....sorta like he adopted you.  Your posts seem to  have a natural rhythm to them, and I am sure your books will have the same effect and draw the readers in.  Good luck!


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> Rabbit sounds like he is very intelligent....sorta like he adopted you.  Your posts seem to  have a natural rhythm to them, and I am sure your books will have the same effect and draw the readers in.  Good luck!


Thank you! I think he is very intelligent! 

I don't think any books will be in my future. I am satisfied with my life the way it is now. Writing here is fun. I have a blog still up but not really interested in keeping it up anymore.


----------



## katlupe

Today the Office for the Aging was downstairs in the lobby handing out the coupons for the local farmers' markets. It is $20. and comes in handy. But your income has to be low. Mine is. I almost feel sorry for the ones who do not qualify since their income is too high. I know they have more money than I do but they have to pay for their rent and other things too. Not all the apartments in this building are subsidized. It is based on your income if it is subsidized. 

The office of the aging in our county is very helpful to all of us here. Any problem that is the first place to call. If you need a ride to an appointment, they have that covered too. If you are eligible for Medicaid, that pays for rides to doctor appointments. 

I have been wanting to go take pictures in the park and around town but it has been raining every day. I did manage to get to the dumpster on Jazzy this morning. But it started raining again as I was coming in. Soon I am sure we will have some days of sunshine but this is typical for July in NY. Thunderstorms. I hate those.


----------



## katlupe

Well one thing that helps keep me off fakebook is that neither of my browsers, Firefox (which I absolutely hate but use it for certain sites I go to) and Chromium will not load there. But everywhere else they work fine. Must be it is one of those messages I get from God that I should stay off that site. 

Even though I talk to family and friends, it tends to depress me. It is not really personal posts with them but when you like a page, you see comments and some people are just so clueless. I see over and over people put a joke meme up and then someone tries to explain why that is not true...........someone has to explain to them, "It is a joke." Or people who try to make a comment on something that has nothing at all to do with politics and they have to make a little dig in there. I leave when they do that. 

People say what will you do if you there is no social media? I will miss it sure. But I can live without it. I enjoy Ancestry and Pinterest and coming here but if I didn't have it, I would get  used to it. Just like I got  used to living without electric and running water. At least if I could still have a computer for writing or doing photos, I'd be okay. I love paying bills online and using email so that would be harder. Of course, that and online shopping is not really social media. 

Forums like this are way to go. I used to belong to a really big homesteading one. It was great when the first owner had it but he sold it and then it was sold a couple more times. Then the owners were not into homesteading just into making money and it changed. Everyone left and went to fakebook. I am friends with a lot of those people still. Some are really close friends though I have never met them in person. That forum is still going and I will check it out every now and then because they send me emails. Just not like it was before. My rabbit forum is nice. No fighting. Everyone just wants to know how to care for their house rabbits. 

Well, I guess those are my thoughts for today. Thanks for listening.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe, we had those same storms down here in Connecticut.

My little dog was terrorized. My friend's TV and cable box blew up! My place was ok.

Sonny's new dog is cute. What did he name it? How about Chip?(as in tater)


I have to say, you were a very beautiful bride!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe, we had those same storms down here in Connecticut.
> 
> My little dog was terrorized. My friend's TV and cable box blew up! My place was ok.
> 
> Sonny's new dog is cute. What did he name it? How about Chip?(as in tater)
> 
> 
> I have to say, you were a very beautiful bride!


Thank you very much for the compliment! 

Sonny didn't name his dog because she already had a name, Cinnamon. He has made friends on fb with the woman who gave her to him. They are loving the posts he makes about Cinnamon. So last night the husband's mother sent him a friend request and they ended up messaging until Sonny told her to call him if she wanted because he could not see well enough to do messenger. In an instant the phone rang! He put her on speaker and Cinnamon was responding to her voice!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Sonny didn't name his dog because she already had a name, Cinnamon.


Oh, I remember now!
How sweet they "talk" on the phone.


----------



## katlupe

In August Sonny was supposed to go on a family vacation with his granddaughter's family and his daughter and her granddaughter to The Renaissance festival in Sterling, NY. They had been planning it for awhile. Two nights away and Sonny and his daughter got two rooms in a hotel because the others were camping and they can't do the camping bit anymore. Well, I kept reminding him that if he got another dog before this trip, he might have a problem leaving it alone at his house. His friend is coming to spend a couple hours each day with his dogs and Chipper. But his dogs are old and can handle that and are used to it.

Well now he got Cinnamon. He does not want to leave her. They do not allow dogs at the festival. So he called his daughter's close friend and asked her if she would like a free vacation. Everything is paid for all ready. She was like........."what? What's the catch?" She thought it was a joke or something. Nope. 

Sonny should not been going anyway because of his toes, They are still healing and he is wearing sneakers with the toes cut out.

He just dropped me off from shopping. Usually he comes up and we have supper together but he needed to get back home because of Cinnamon. But he needed to rest after being Walmart. Too much for him with those toes and the hot weather. 

Tonight there is a an outdoor concert in the park. Lots of people are usually there. Every Thursday all summer. I won't be going. I just want to relax and read in my cool apartment.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I worked on rearranging the area by my recliner. It is a spot I spend a lot of my time at. Either here at my computer, which is on a round kitchen table or sitting in my recliner where I can watch my television or whatever I choose to do. I had a pile of throw pillows that I used to keep on the bed but took them off there because I found I like having my bed clear of stuff. So I gave all the pillows and the cushion set I had for the rocking chair away. I know I could have used one for Rabbit but he already has a cushion and doesn't need any more. 

I am trying to keep it easy to clean and especially to dust. I get a lot of dust so need to keep on it. I like the way it looks much better now. I still have stuff near my chair on the stand and next to the cedar chest which each one is on the other side of the recliner.....but just more organized. 

Yesterday afternoon, I got really sick. I was feeling stuffed up and throat started feeling sore. Then I noticed this smell, like perfume or something, but a familiar smell. I put on the air purifiers and was eating cough drops like crazy. I was nauseous and was afraid of what was wrong with me. Then I was on my way out the door with bags of pillows and of garbage and it hit me...........the darn garbage bags! Of course! I bought a box of 40 or 50, a big box and they have a fragrance in them. Well sometimes it is only faint but I had the box open getting out more than one and then opening them and putting stuff in them. Yes, that is what it was. 

Once I knew I was better able to deal with it. I ended up watching videos on YouTube last night about Multiple Chemical Sensitivities (MCS is what it is known as) and reminding myself how to avoid getting another attack. One of the videos specifically mentioned garbage bags! Yeah, I need to give my bags to Sonny and get unscented ones. My son can't use scented ones either because he is bothered by certain scents also.

Today will be a better day for sure.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny picked my up yesterday to take me to Bowman Lake State Park. It is about 15 minutes from here. He wanted me to meet Cinnamon, his new dog. He picked up Subway chopped salads for us and burgers for Cinnamon. Well, when I got in the car, she was not exactly happy with me. Most likely she did not like that I took her seat and he put her in the back. But after we got to the park and I was talking to her and giving her pieces of hamburger, she was fine with me.

She appears to be very smart. Not once, the whole day did she bark. Nor growl. She watched. I like that in a dog. My dog, Nikita, was not a barker but would do a gruff one bark thing as a warning. There were a lot of people around. They were noisy and letting loose in the park. Other dogs were barking and running (on leashes) but Cinnamon just watched. We chose a picnic site in a forested area so were not in the sun mostly because that was all that was left. We were there for me to get to know Cinnamon so that was okay by me. The people on the beach would have been distracting. 

For me, it was refreshing to be out in the country and especially the forest. I love trees and especially the big old trees. I am able to drown out the sound of people noise and just focus on the peace of the forest. I have missed that. I used to walk in the forest almost daily, maybe several times in one day. We go to this park usually several times a year. This was the first time on a week-end and it was crowded. In the fall it is beautiful. My favorite time actually.

Here is a couple of pictures of Cinnamon.


----------



## Pinky

Cinnamon is a beautiful dog, and it's great that you bonded


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> Cinnamon is a beautiful dog, and it's great that you bonded


Thank you, Pinky! I am thankful she liked me.


----------



## RadishRose

She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## katlupe

Today started out to be a lazy day for me. Ever since the other day getting sick from the garbage bag scent, I have been itchy. When I watched the YouTube videos about Multiple chemical sensitivity one woman said it made her itchy. I did not even put that together with something affecting your respiratory system. I always thought it was hormonal. Then I saw that could also be from low magnesium. That must be why doctors have such a hard time giving you the right diagnosis.   

Anyway I did get some things done like two loads of laundry, but not much else. I of course, did Rabbit's cage. I always do that. I have not been making my bed like normal. To make it easier, I now keep it a few inches away from the wall on both sides in the corner. So I can get behind it to put the sheet on. I only put a fitted bottom sheet on and then when I go to bed just put the sheet over me and if I am cold, I add the flannel sheet which I use as a blanket. In the morning I just fold those up and don't bother making the bed. It is easy and nobody sees it anyway. 

Here is a picture I took yesterday of Rabbit when he was standing up asking for a treat.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> She's a very pretty girl!


Thank you! I did some research on this mix and this is the type of dog Queen Elizabeth has. Corgi and Dachshund. They call them Dorgis I think. 

She is very smart and already a good watch dog. Sonny's family is used to just walking into his house day or night. Last night he was soaking his feet and his grandson walked in the door. The hallway is dark, but in an instant Cinnamon let out howl that scared Sonny, let alone his grandson. Actually he needed that. I have always worried about him out there by himself.


----------



## katlupe

I think my body warranty has run out! Yesterday I changed the sheet on my bed and did laundry. This morning I could barely get out of bed. My shoulders especially hurt and both arms. I sit here thinking what did I do that was so bad that I would ache like this? The bed! Changing the sheet is still not easy, but easier with the bed away from the wall. Hanging my wet clothing on the shower curtain rod to dry! The reach up has always hurt me and I try to avoid it as much as possible. So I figure when I finally get my aide, those will be two of her jobs.

It seems I have been waiting forever to get my aide to begin work. She has had such problems with RCIL and her paperwork. Not only is it even longer for her (the aide) but she worked for them up until March and then did not have a client from them after that. Until me. In April. So she has to do everything all over like she never worked there. Including medical stuff.

I have to replace my phone. Sonny said he will get it for me. I want one that does not have all those apps on it. It is not important for me to use it for fb either. I liked Messenger because Jeff used to send me messages on it. But now he has been calling me instead. The thing is that he cannot go to fb anymore since they changed their site that last time. His computer probably needs some work but I cannot go up his stairs and I really don't know much about it. My husband used to take care of our computers and I have to say that is one thing I do miss about him. 

Back to the phone, I need one I can use Straight Talk for getting more minutes and I want to keep my number. Sonny is the only person I actually talk to on it besides Jeff. Everything else is what I call business calls. Appointments, landlord management, maintenance, social security, medicare, medicaid, office of the aging, etc. 

And then I still need a new computer..............


----------



## Cameron

Thanks for your posts, I browse them and can completely identify with how you feel some days !  This aging is both wonderful and frustrating at times !   Thanks again you provide thoughtful insights in to what we are all going through.   cheers


----------



## katlupe

Cameron said:


> Thanks for your posts, I browse them and can completely identify with how you feel some days !  This aging is both wonderful and frustrating at times !   Thanks again you provide thoughtful insights in to what we are all going through.   cheers


Thank you so much for reading them! I appreciate it!


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe,,
Always read your posts,, here or where ever you your name  shows up.
You give me much to think about.

Yesterday we were in a farm store,, there was a fence set up in it,, complete with a  rabbit.

One of the clerks was moving the fence to  made  rabbit  move.
Someone had  laid down out door carpeting.
The rabbit thought it  was good to chew on.
 Clerk was   going to  remove the carpet.

Rabbit was  white with a wide  black streak down its back & few  other  black patches elsewhere.
Made me think of your rabbit  & all the  rabbits I've  known.


----------



## katlupe

@Sliverfox  Thank you! You are so nice to say that! I always have to think twice when tagging your name because I always call you Silver fox instead of Sliver fox. Is there a story with your name? Or is that a type of a fox for real? 

Rabbits are just the sweetest creatures. Of course, I got lucky and got one that is easy to live with. Some people have ones that destroy everything. It is because they need to chew or their teeth keep growing and that is not good. Like a horse. Some people get them for children because they are cute, but they are not a good pet for children. 

Trouble is those farm stores probably are selling them for meat raising purposes. I grew up in a family of hunters so have eaten rabbit quite often but they were not raised by us. I could never be a farmer. I'd have all those animals as pets! lol


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> @Sliverfox  Thank you! You are so nice to say that! I always have to think twice when tagging your name because I always call you Silver fox instead of Sliver fox. Is there a story with your name? Or is that a type of a fox for real?
> 
> Rabbits are just the sweetest creatures. Of course, I got lucky and got one that is easy to live with. Some people have ones that destroy everything. It is because they need to chew or their teeth keep growing and that is not good. Like a horse. Some people get them for children because they are cute, but they are not a good pet for children.
> 
> Trouble is those farm stores probably are selling them for meat raising purposes. I grew up in a family of hunters so have eaten rabbit quite often but they were not raised by us. I could never be a farmer. I'd have all those animals as pets! lol


I had a jack rabbit as a bed as a child.  It ate everything and mother let it loose in a field.


----------



## katlupe

I follow a number of YouTube channels. Some I follow for years, others I watch then stop following for some reason or other. This is a new one I just started watching and I just love this woman. She makes me laugh. Especially when she puts her bunny hat on! Now I have to buy one for myself. Anyway her channel is called Becoming Bev and she lives in a van. Her story is very interesting and I love how feminine she decorated it.

I watch a number of channels about RV, car or van living but I would never do it myself. Or want to. I just like seeing the videos about other things. I love Bird Tricks and free flying their birds and how they care for and teach them but I would never want one at this time in my life. Lennon the bunny is the best bunny channel and has helped me with Rabbit so much.

Well what I wanted to say was Becoming Bev owns a campground with her daughter and she also shows that and how she is fixing up the different sites she has. She calls it "glamcamping" or something like that. That is what this video is about. Pretty interesting. I would go stay there if I ever wanted to go on a vacation just to see it in person.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I had a jack rabbit as a bed as a child.  It ate everything and mother let it loose in a field.


A jack rabbit? Did you catch it outside and bring it inside?


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> A jack rabbit? Did you catch it outside and bring it inside?


Yes when it was a baby, found it in the yard.


----------



## katlupe

I keep wondering why people on social media do not believe in being tactful? Why do they purposely hurt other people's feelings? They don't care. They make jokes at the expense of others. It has made me wonder if I do it by sharing cartoons or memes in the same way? Maybe they are not posted to a certain person's page or comment but it could be an issue that troubles a person and they either take it personally or it just makes them think about their own issue with it. 

Perhaps a joke about something, that I struggle with does not hurt my feelings or cause me to be depressed. But another person can be affected by it in a different way. I can laugh at myself but find that when someone says something hurtful about someone I care about, I am not laughing. I don't usually say anything back because that calls more attention to it. I know men make all kinds of jokes among themselves that I would find in bad taste. Yet now, due to social media those jokes are put out for the world to read and laugh about. Laughing about another person's struggle..........aging, weight, looks, financial issues, marriage, etc. 

Are we supposed to be hardened to caring about hurting someone's feelings? I just can't picture someone saying to someone with a weight problem holding two dogs on their lap...........who is that blob in the middle? I was very sad to see a comment like that on a picture I put up on fakebook. From someone who is usually pretty nice and caring. Regardless of how many people loved that picture, I did take it down. Some people look beyond those physical appearances. More so since we get older I think. I never chose someone in my life based on their appearance. Now I am aware of how that person feels about people who are not thin and beautiful...............yet, did I mention that she is not a pretty woman and overweight herself? Maybe she is poking fun at herself? I try to reason why she would hurt someone's feeling. Not thinking when posting a comment is no excuse because they are thinking when writing it.


----------



## Sliverfox

When  I hear or read  things like that.
Makes me wonder if  person is really insecure or doesn't think before  speaking.


----------



## Aneeda72

Fat shaming is popular.  There are people on the forum who engage in it.  It is stupid.  How you look has no relationship to who you are.  One person’s pretty is another person’s ugly.


----------



## katlupe

Today looks like an iffy day. Kind of gray so far. I have another afghan and comforter to wash. Then my laundry will be caught up for now. I have to make an effort to not let it get behind again. I am making a grocery list to go shopping tomorrow. 

Right now I am cutting up a cucumber, onion, bell peppers and lettuce to keep in the refrigerator for quick salads. I find that handier than making one for each meal separately. Sometimes I skip the salad if I have to do that.  I am also cooking bacon and burgers so when I want it I just have to heat it up. Morning is when I have my energy so doing it now means I get it done.

Yesterday when I went to the store I really enjoyed the sun on my skin. My friend downstairs sits outside for an hour every day. It is her routine. Her doctor recommended it because it is good for your immune system. I knew that. I used to be outside every day and I miss it. So I am going to make the effort to do that too. Just add it to my schedule of things I have to do no matter what. My friend sits on her scooter in one of the parks near us.........we have four! She just watches the people and talks to others. I think it may be good for me to do that too.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I went to the park across the street on Jazzy. It was great and I was kicking myself because one thing I did not do the last time I used Jazzy was that I did not put the charger on. Usually I do that every time I come back from wherever. So I was limited on how far from home I dared to go. I took my camera and got some pictures of the flowers and other sights along the way. It was beautiful out. People everywhere. There is a lady who sells hot dogs and drinks from a cart along the sidewalk on the 2nd busiest corner and she had a line of people waiting. I need to do this as much as possible.

I have been having so much trouble with this phone I have. I really am not a phone person but Sonny is and he talks to me a million times a day. The minute he wakes up he is calling me. Anyway for months now this phone has not worked properly. So he said he will buy me a new one. I wish I could get one without all the apps. Just talking and texting. I used to like messenger but my son does not use it anymore since fakebook changed their site and he hasn't been able to go there. I struggle with it myself. I have to turn my browsers off every time I put up a photo there then go back. I would have bought a new phone myself but I am saving for a new computer. This computer is a struggle too. 

Today Sonny is taking me shopping. Aldi's and Walmart. So working on my list. I like to get my shopping done before check time so I don't have to go when the stores are crowded. Even so, when I get home I will be worn out. Hot weather saps the energy out of me.


----------



## katlupe

The sidewalk across the street from my building. It is a nice walk (or ride, in my case). 


My building. My apartment is around the back. For the most part I like living here. I miss having a garden and walking in the forest but I probably wouldn't be able to do that now anyway.


----------



## katlupe

I went shopping with Sonny yesterday. Bought a lot since the stores were not so busy. At the end of the month people are usually out of food, money and food stamps. Makes it easier to shop with my walker. Sonny is still struggling with both of his big toe toenails removed. He has to wear sneakers with toes cut off. His daughter made them into a sort of a sandal. He had these sneakers in his closet for months because he ordered them but could not wear them. Now he can.

So this morning I made taco meat sauce in the IP. This will give me a few meals. I can eat it as soup or put it on top of my salad (which is very good that way). I have salad vegetables already to go, cut up in the refrigerator. Makes grabbing a quick salad easy. Later today I need to vacuum pack some chicken thighs I bought yesterday. I keep cheese cubes in a container too so I can grab a few for a snack if I need to or put them on a salad,

Sonny's doctor had him get a walker but Medicare would not pay for it due to they paid for a stationary one a couple of years ago. He does not use that at all but he had to buy one for himself. The medical place said they could sell him one but it was $200! So he bought it on Amazon for $59. instead. When he ordered it accidentally it came to my address because he had ordered something for me and forgot to change it. So I had to go downstairs and get this big box up to my apartment..............

 

If you can believe it, I carried it on my lap, resting on my toes on Jazzy. It was heavy too but I did it. I always find a way to do something if I have to.


----------



## katlupe

I went for a ride on Jazzy today. I am trying to spend time outside more often than I have been. Being outside is good for your immune system but for me it has always been a mood enhancer. There were a lot of people out again today. Friday is always a busy day around here. I took some pictures and talked to a few people. Came back to have breakfast/lunch. 

For years I bought Red Rose tea to make ice tea. I used about 6 bags in a jar. A 2 quart canning jar. When I moved here I started making two jars of it. So that was 12 tea bags about every 3 or 4 days. I ordered the boxes of 48 bags from Walmart online in a pack of 4 every so often. Well, the last time I bought it, the tea bags were now in those annoying little bags that keeps them separate. I hate those! I contacted them on their fakebook page and they said I could order them from their website but you had to order a hundred dollars worth or pay expensive shipping costs. No thanks.

I have changed to trying some of the other brands that do have those annoying bags. By purchasing the larger size teabags, they say for ice tea, I started out using 3 bags per jar and now only use one tea bag for each jar. So saves money too. Thank you Red Rose!

This is Bindy and her owners who I have met out on the street lately. She pushes a rolling walker with a milk box on the seat which is where Bindy rides. Though I did meet them once and Bindy was in a stroller. That is the back of our courthouse behind her. She said Bindy loves to have her picture taken. She posed perfectly!


----------



## katlupe

As you all know, I don't usually have any visitors........but yesterday I had two! Both are neighbors who live across the hall from me. One I consider a good friend and she came actually to see a picture of Sonny's new dog. The other is a friend too, but not a close one. He lives across the hall and he is very nice but very LOUD! He likes to talk and just came to tell me about his day. I think the lady he usually talks to had already gone to bed by the time he came home so he came here. I didn't mind. So I had enough socialization for awhile. lol

My neighbor doesn't make sense to me. He drives all the way to Sidney 21 miles away to the DMV. There is one about a block away across the street. He said he doesn't like that one. Anyway he was telling me all about the car he just bought from his sister and I am sitting here thinking how glad I am that I don't have to mess with all that stuff anymore. No more repairs, insurance, registration, repairs, tires, inspection, etc.............oh yeah, I forgot GAS! 

I think back to how my parents lived. My mother worked after my brother and I were in 5th and 5th grades. Her check always went into their savings account and they lived on my father's. They always saved for what they needed or wanted. I know things were cheaper back then but paychecks were smaller too. Since I started living here I don't have that 2nd paycheck but I am able to save for whatever it is that I need or want. Not paying all that interest on two of my credit cards is like having a 2nd check. Ha ha. 

Now if I spend my money on something else and don't have enough to buy something I planned on then I wait till I can. It gives me a good feeling to pay down the debt I came here with. The thing is that I don't even know what it was that debt paid for. I have not spoken to my husband since 2018 in the fall so I have no idea if he got out of his black hole of debt or not. I bet not. He got into one of those debt reduction companies but did not put all his debt into it. Like his loans. And his 2 vehicles. I doubt he even caught up on the house payments. So he would not even discuss paying down our debt when I was there and now without me and the horses and those debt bills, he does not have to pay, he should be doing well. I doubt it. I doubt he has running water yet or much else. Sometimes I feel sorry for him and sometimes not so much. I guess it was all about money.


----------



## katlupe

This morning.........mmmm, perfect coffee! Sometimes I don't get it exactly right, close, but not the way I want it. Today. perfect!

I got to thinking this morning about my niece. When she was a few weeks old, my first husband and I talked to my brother and his wife and said we wanted to adopt her. They were fighting all the time and already had one child that they were always leaving with my parents. Actually they had split up and went back together after she got pregnant. They were always leaving the kids somewhere and my mother was disabled and it was difficult for her to care for them. 

My niece stayed with us often and we could afford to spend money on her and take her places. But my brother and wife said no they could not give her up. So that was that. They broke up. I still stayed close to my niece and she stayed at our house off and on. My parents started keeping both the kids on the week ends. My brother got another girlfriend who he lived with for 15 years and then married her and then within a year they were divorced. She had two kids of her own already, close to age of my brother's. So when his ex-wife called him to come take his kids for good he did and I thought it would be good.

Nope his new partner told his kids the day they moved in that they were not her kids and she would never be their mother or love them. Well, she treated my niece horribly. My brother looked the other way. If it was not a horse, a gun or a Chevy..........he had no interest in it. His kids stayed with my parents from the last day of school to the first day all summer vacation. And every week end and holiday. My parents bought all their clothing and whatever they needed. My niece was always wanting a mother. But by that time, I could not deal with her. She was stealing, swearing and had become someone I did not want to be around.

I blame my brother, her wife and her stepmother for what she has become. I also blame my mother in a way for letting my niece do things she would never have let my brother or I do growing up. She had no limits. Whatever either one of those kids did it was fine with her. I could not stand to be around them.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> This morning.........mmmm, perfect coffee! Sometimes I don't get it exactly right, close, but not the way I want it. Today. perfect!
> 
> I got to thinking this morning about my niece. When she was a few weeks old, my first husband and I talked to my brother and his wife and said we wanted to adopt her. They were fighting all the time and already had one child that they were always leaving with my parents. Actually they had split up and went back together after she got pregnant. They were always leaving the kids somewhere and my mother was disabled and it was difficult for her to care for them.
> 
> My niece stayed with us often and we could afford to spend money on her and take her places. But my brother and wife said no they could not give her up. So that was that. They broke up. I still stayed close to my niece and she stayed at our house off and on. My parents started keeping both the kids on the week ends. My brother got another girlfriend who he lived with for 15 years and then married her and then within a year they were divorced. She had two kids of her own already, close to age of my brother's. So when his ex-wife called him to come take his kids for good he did and I thought it would be good.
> 
> Nope his new partner told his kids the day they moved in that they were not her kids and she would never be their mother or love them. Well, she treated my niece horribly. My brother looked the other way. If it was not a horse, a gun or a Chevy..........he had no interest in it. His kids stayed with my parents from the last day of school to the first day all summer vacation. And every week end and holiday. My parents bought all their clothing and whatever they needed. My niece was always wanting a mother. But by that time, I could not deal with her. She was stealing, swearing and had become someone I did not want to be around.
> 
> I blame my brother, her wife and her stepmother for what she has become. I also blame my mother in a way for letting my niece do things she would never have let my brother or I do growing up. She had no limits. Whatever either one of those kids did it was fine with her. I could not stand to be around them.


 and I was a foster parent for thirty years.  The last 6 years I took in children who went to a day program for mentally disturbed children; and frequently had inpatient hospitalization mental health care.  Your niece would/could have been one of my kids.  I understand completely why you could not stand to be around them.

As I got older, and no longer did foster care, I had less and less tolerance for such children.  It is such a shame that you didn’t get her as a baby.  But to some people children are property, to be put on the back shelf and ignored.


----------



## katlupe

My computer died. Plus my phone is iffy. In fact, I was planning on replacing it this month. I can barely receive a text on it. I could not go online to look for a computer. For me, it was an extreme emergency. My computer is my life. Otherwise I am cut off from the world as far as I am concerned. As much as I complain about fakebook, my friends and family are there. They like me there.

I like Lenovo laptops. So when I told Sonny I needed to go find one, he looked at Walmart online and found one that I really liked. So he got one for himself and I had him order one for me too (I paid for my own and had it sent here). Ordered Monday and here today. At least it is up and running. It is the Legion by Lenovo 5 and good enough for what I do. I will be switching the operating system tomorrow or the day after. I need to get used to it first. 

I made one big mistake and will remedy that as soon as everything is normal again. My passwords are on a document that I keep in my external hard drive. Of course when I brought them up they were in Libre office which is my text software but this computer has windows right now and I do not want to download anything until I have changed it.

Seems like there is something always happening around here.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> My computer died. Plus my phone is iffy. In fact, I was planning on replacing it this month. I can barely receive a text on it. I could not go online to look for a computer. For me, it was an extreme emergency. My computer is my life. Otherwise I am cut off from the world as far as I am concerned. As much as I complain about fakebook, my friends and family are there. They like me there.
> 
> I like Lenovo laptops. So when I told Sonny I needed to go find one, he looked at Walmart online and found one that I really liked. So he got one for himself and I had him order one for me too (I paid for my own and had it sent here). Ordered Monday and here today. At least it is up and running. It is the Legion by Lenovo 5 and good enough for what I do. I will be switching the operating system tomorrow or the day after. I need to get used to it first.
> 
> I made one big mistake and will remedy that as soon as everything is normal again. My passwords are on a document that I keep in my external hard drive. Of course when I brought them up they were in Libre office which is my text software but this computer has windows right now and I do not want to download anything until I have changed it.
> 
> Seems like there is something always happening around here.


Well, my desktop computer died a few days ago.  Best Buy tried to extract some things but it did not work and my pictures and music are gone.  I have no desire to reload those those things.  I am taking it back to Best Buy, having them remove all my information from it and giving it to my oldest son.

There is nothing wrong with the hardwear.  Windows 10 failed and became corrupted and failed.  It is a better computer than he has now so he will be able to use it.  I don’t think I’ll buy a new one, I’ll just use my iPad.

I am going to buy a new phone.  I have a 7, I think.  Libre2, a diabetic monitor, needs at least a level 8 phone.  I am also buying a phone with a larger screen so I can read my books, from kindle, on my phone.


----------



## katlupe

I am fortunate that when I was with my husband he knew a lot about computers. He designed websites and did a lot of other stuff writing his own software. So I have always had an external hard drive. I have always put my documents and photos and any other important (to me) things on the hard drive. So nothing was lost.

I have two such hard drives and one is old so it is big and heavy. It had given me a time the last couple of years so I was transferring my photos and documents from it to the new hard drive (which small, light and slim now............newer model plus cheaper). I could not just open it normally. I haven't tried it yet, but I am hopeful it might work on this new computer. Much bigger and after I get rid of windows it will be even bigger.


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on downloading the programs I used on my computer. So I was busy all day on it yesterday. Then Sonny stopped by because he had to go to the county office building (practically across the street from me). A sudden surprise for me and he took me out to eat at the Chinese restaurant down the street. I am always up for that! Nice break that I needed I guess.

I am so proud of myself because I managed to install Ubuntu in my new computer! By myself! When my husband put it in my other computer he left Windows in it and partitioned it so it took up one whole half of my computer. He wasn't sure I would like Ubuntu. I did. I hated that Windows was in there taking up part of my computer, especially when I was having difficulties using it. I was afraid to take it out myself and I had no one to ask. I think I don't know anyone who even knows what Ubuntu is let alone use it. 

Now there is no partition and no windows lurking in my computer. I was so annoyed with it yesterday while it was there. Microsoft never lets you forget it is there. Putting its nose into every single thing I do. I am happy now.


----------



## katlupe

Today we had our coffee hour meeting downstairs. It was a nice meeting. We were surprised when my next door neighbor showed up. She has never come to any of our activities. But she was doing her laundry in the laundry room and it was right next door so she came in. I have always wanted to get to know her better since her apartment is right next to mine. Maybe she will come to more activities. I think I will make sure to invite her in person for the next one.

Sonny came to it too. He is welcomed by everyone to all of our activities even though he does not live here. 

I volunteered to make the monthly calendar for the tenants. I will figure out how to do it. I have been looking at calendar templates but not sure they are big enough. I need the space where the day is to be large enough to add an event or a birthday or holiday on that day's square. Our old manager used to make these for us. I will make the master and then I can get copies made at the office supply shop down the street. It shouldn't cost much and others said they would chip in for it. 

My idea is to add local events to the calendar because our city has a lot of things going on. More people who live here would go to those if they knew about them in advance. I want to include a welcome to any new tenant that has just moved in on that month's calendar too. So many times new people move in and we never know them. This way I want to make the old tenants know who they are and to welcome them.


----------



## Granny B.

katlupe said:


> I could never be a farmer. I'd have all those animals as pets! lol


 Me too!


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe,,I like  your calendar idea's.
Our son used to make  calendars  using the pictures from  ATV trips.
All the family birthdays were on it.

I think it  got  too costly  for him to do.
I miss alot of  birthdays with out  his  calendars  .


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> katlupe,,I like  your calendar idea's.
> Our son used to make  calendars  using the pictures from  ATV trips.
> All the family birthdays were on it.
> 
> I think it  got  too costly  for him to do.
> I miss alot of  birthdays with out  his  calendars  .


The calendar I will be making will be one page for one month with all the birthdays, activities, events, etc. on it for tenants to put on their refrigerator door or wherever. A new one is made before the start of the next month. No pictures on it. But I know what you mean, I always thought of making one with all my pets on it.


----------



## katlupe

Right now I am doing laundry. I put together a pile of clothing I bought but did not particularly care for. Never sent it back. So one of my friends/neighbors said she would like them. I will take them upstairs to her later. After I am done with the laundry. It is the beginning of cleaning out my storage area. My friend across the hall said he'd take anything to the thrift store for me if I want to donate stuff.......which I do and will. Happy about that.

I ate potato chips yesterday at the coffee hour and today my mouth is so sore. It is from the MSG. I cannot eat it if there is a lot of it in anything. I know it gets snuck in as "natural flavoring" or "yeast extract". Today the only thing that tastes good is ice tea. Soothing.


----------



## Lara

Aww...that's hard. You can have fresh fruit and veggies though. Fresh frozen is okay if there are no additives.


----------



## katlupe

After reading the thread on the afterlife, I thought I would share something I have written on my blog a bit about death and what I believe. This is a link to one post called An Inspiration to Her Faith. This was printed out without the photos and given to everyone at my MIL's funeral (which was huge and had to be done on a Sunday so no other funerals would take place that day). But I have seen even more after that through my father's death process. 

An Inspiration to Her Faith


----------



## Lara

Oh Katlupe, this is so touching and so inspiring. My eyes filled with tears as I read every word. I'm so glad you shared this because anyone reading it will be so blessed by it. She is still changing lives through your writing and sharing her story. 

What happened at the time of her passing brought a chill from my head to my toes. And to think that you have seen so many deaths in the nursing home and this one was so different. It taught me something I'll share with you sometime.

And another thing, that filled my heart with joy while reading this is that you shared your complete journey with her before she passed. That is special beyond words. What a testimony.


----------



## katlupe

Lara said:


> Oh Katlupe, this is so touching and so inspiring. My eyes filled with tears as I read every word. I'm so glad you shared this because anyone reading it will be so blessed by it. She is still changing lives through your writing and sharing her story.
> 
> What happened at the time of her passing brought a chill from my head to my toes. And to think that you have seen so many deaths in the nursing home and this one was so different. It taught me something I'll share with you sometime.
> 
> And another thing, that filled my heart with joy while reading this is that you shared your complete journey with her before she passed. That is special beyond words. What a testimony.


Thank you for taking time to read it. She touched so many people. I mean her funeral was huge for our area and most of the people were from other churches. They even wrote a story about her in the local paper before she died and a reporter came out to interview her. I hadn't written anything about my father's death and I should. That touched me even more since he was not religious at all.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I made some progress in cleaning out my closets. I put together a box of clothing to give to my friend who lives upstairs. That made  a dent in my closet and the bag I had downstairs in my storage locker. I am also taking my carpet shampooer down there to store instead of taking up room in my closet. I think I only use it about twice a year.

One thing I really like about being my age is that if I don't feel like doing something I can just put it off till another day. I do this often. I make plans but then say to Rabbit, "Naw, I think we'll (like he helps me! lol) just skip that for today." He agrees. He likes to lay under the table while I work on my computer. If I sit in my recliner, he moves to the tunnel box next to the recliner and will sleep there. We have our routines. Unless Sonny is coming here. Then there is no routine.

The one drawback to having a house bunny for a pet is the hay. Hay is messy. I should be used to it by now since I have had hay in my life since 1999. At least the hay for my horses was outside and in the pockets of all of our clothes. Funny I don't remember putting it my pocket. But one time when we desperately needed money for food I put my hand in the pocket of my barn jacket and there was $80. in it! I was never at the point that I could have hidden that much money somewhere and not missed or needed it. I always needed it. I figured my mom must have told God to put it there for me. She always helped me out with money if she could. I didn't ask her, she just seemed to know.

So I am working on the hay problem. I keep it in a box in the bathroom closet and clean the cage in the bathroom so it is easy to sweep up. Sonny usually buys a bale and keeps it in a black plastic (you don't know how much I hate that plastic bag) bag on his porch. Then brings me a flake at a time. The last one had flies in it! From sitting in the black plastic bag on his porch that has the sun beating down on it. I have some ideas and will see if I can make it work.

If you are reading this, thank you and I appreciate it. I hope God is good to you today.


----------



## Lara

It's intriguing to imagine how the $80 got in your pocket.
Your mom who thought you might need it someday? An angel who knew you needed it? Divine intervention?

I love your sweet bunny story. I never heard of a house bunny. Why do you keep hay in the bunny box. Is it where he sleeps or leaves weewee/pellets or both? If he doesn't sleep in it then just one of those blue absorbent puppy-pads would be perfect. If he only sleeps in there then why not a stuffed dog bed with 7" sides and a lower 5"opening. Petco sells them specifically for bunnies for $12.

It's a lovely day here. May yours be lovely too.


----------



## katlupe

Lara said:


> It's intriguing to imagine how the $80 got in your pocket.
> Your mom who thought you might need it someday? An angel who knew you needed it? Divine intervention?
> 
> I love your sweet bunny story. I never heard of a house bunny. Why do you keep hay in the bunny box. Is it where he sleeps or leaves weewee/pellets or both? If he doesn't sleep in it then just one of those blue absorbent puppy-pads would be perfect. If he only sleeps in there then why not a stuffed dog bed with 7" sides and a lower 5"opening. Petco sells them specifically for bunnies for $12.
> 
> It's a lovely day here. May yours be lovely too.


I felt that maybe it was my mom who had died a couple years before that happened. She had never been to my house because she was bedridden her last few years of her life. She told the angels maybe.

Rabbit has a cage and I do use the puppy pee pads in the bottom with newspaper on top (to absorb urine) and then hay on top of that. Rabbits like to lay in their litter boxes (some people use kitty litter boxes but he likes his cage) and eat their hay at the same time. 80% of a rabbit's diet is hay because they have a complicated digestive system. They need to chew on those long strands for their teeth also, which like a horse's  would keep growing.

His cage is kept open so he can come and go as he chooses. He has many sleeping spots all over my small apartment. Rabbits should be free roaming inside a home. Being locked up in a cage is the worse thing you can do to them. 

This is his a-frame cage which he loves. It is his safe place.




You can't see the door on it  real good but it is in front of that pad on the floor.






Here is Rabbit and he looks scruffy because he is in his molt (shedding). He is sitting on his cushion that is on a puppy litter box that didn't work for that purpose but he likes a cushion on it and sleeps there when I first go to bed since it is near my bed.


----------



## katlupe

Oh my, I am afraid I have worn myself out and it barely past afternoon!

I put my laundry in the washing machines and went to my storage locker. I am trying to clean it out. I need to have a spot to put a container of hay down there and will have one upstairs. When this one empties out, I can take it downstairs and exchange it for the other one. They are Rubbermaid ones with wheels. So the hay should be safe and not get damp. 

Well, have you ever started a job or a project and then in the middle of it wish you hadn't? That is how I felt. I was so hot and luckily I had used "Jazzy" so that I could do this and not give up. I had an empty box down there that my air conditioner had come in when I first bought it in 2018. So I put all the stuff I wanted to throw away in the box and carried it on my lap to the dumpster. Not easy but I have the hang of it now.

Now I am upstairs waiting for my laundry that is in the dryers right now. Drinking ice tea and working on a new blog post. I'd really rather be sleeping............haha.


----------



## katlupe

This week they are repaving our streets. This morning it is my street. Sonny is bringing me hay this afternoon but will have to come in the back way. 

I spent most of my morning writing a new blog post and then changing the layout a bit. Made a new header and didn't come out exactly the way I wanted but it will do. I don't understand Blogger. They send me emails that my pictures are too small and the fonts are too small. Then when I change it they tell me it is too big! That's Google for you.

I went through a bag of clothing that I did not want any more and gave a box of them to my friend upstairs just now. She is on the third floor and it is like a whole different world up there. Very quiet. I like my floor the best. Not all apartment have window sills like mine. Especially on the third floor. Their sills are too high to stand in front of to look outside. I wouldn't like that.

I feel good today and am looking forward to my day. I hope God is good to you today.


----------



## MarciKS

I enjoyed using the html language and designing my own blog but these new sites want you to pay for that honor now and the premade stuff seems too user unfriendly for me to figure out.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I enjoyed using the html language and designing my own blog but these new sites want you to pay for that honor now and the premade stuff seems too user unfriendly for me to figure out.


Blogger is easy, so that is the only blog I kept. I had 4 when I moved 3 years ago and had my own server. My husband did all the html work so it was either ask him to do it for me or take them down. I took them down and kept the one on Blogger which is free. I have had since 2005 so thought I'd just keep it. 

Glad to see you!


----------



## MarciKS

I hadn't been in my Blogger for some time. One day when I returned to it the thing wouldn't let me post. Gave me some kind of message about foreign countries or something. I tried the premade ones but I finally gave up.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I hadn't been in my Blogger for some time. One day when I returned to it the thing wouldn't let me post. Gave me some kind of message about foreign countries or something. I tried the premade ones but I finally gave up.


Yeah, they posted something about that on mine too. I think I hit a "fix it" link and never saw it again. I have a premade one but change the sizing and colors, fonts, etc. I took all my affiliate links off because I do not want to make any more money. Whatever I do now, I cannot make money or I have to pay more for rent. So I write for fun.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was a tiring, but turned out to be a good day. VERY hot though!

One big problem for me was deciding what to do about Rabbit's hay supply. Sonny would buy a bale and bring a flake here which I kept in a Rubbermaid container in my bathroom closet. At his house, was the problem. He put the rest of the bale in a black plastic bag............which I absolutely HATED! On his front porch which is in the sun all day. I really hate plastic but plastic garbage bags are one of the worst. If plastic sits in the sun or a very hot place it brings the toxins out of it. And Rabbit eats and lays in that hay. But my hands were tied. One of the worst things about being dependent on a another person. 

I cleaned out 3 Rubbermaid containers in my storage locker the day before yesterday. Two have wheels. Yesterday when Sonny brought me the hay I filled one with hay and put it in the bathroom closet. The other two I filled and put in the storage locker right near the front door of it. So it is easy to get to. They are totally contained with tight lids so nothing should be able to get in (like a bug or fly) and no hay should be falling out. When I empty one container, I will take it downstairs and exchange it for a full one. 

Rabbit hadn't had fresh local hay for over a month so when I gave it to him yesterday he was a happy camper. This hay makes his cage bedding fluffy and he will lay in it for hours, napping and snacking on hay. A rabbit needs those long strands of hay to clean out his gut and digestive system.

I had to do this hay work in the hot sun in the parking lot from Sonny's car. He couldn't help with me taking it inside and putting it away. He had his dog, Cinnamon with him. When I came back to get more hay he had about 4 ladies from building around him and Cinnamon. Everyone loves Sonny here!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday Sonny and I took his new dog, Cinnamon back to Bowman Lake State Park. We got chopped salad and burgers for Cinnamon and went in the afternoon after I finished my hay work. It was overcast and breezy. The temperature was 82 but due to the breeze it felt beautiful. Just sitting there near the beach with just a handful of people was soothing. There is no connection to the outside world when you are there. Phones do not work. So people are not walking around looking at their phones. Many stopped by our table to talk to us because Cinnamon caught their eye.

We stopped at Walmart on the way home so I could get some spring mix for Rabbit. Sonny stayed in the car with Cinnamon. I got the very last package of spring mix..............produce bins were pretty empty. I got the next to last package of fresh blueberries. The store was basically empty of people. Maybe because it was so hot. They took down their sign about wearing masks, maybe that is why. Anyway I was in and out pretty fast.

Today I will not be doing a lot to recover from yesterday. I find that works for me.


----------



## Meanderer

I enjoyed reading your posts about Rabbit!  Thanks.





cheap clean hay feeder - BinkyBunny.com


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> I enjoyed reading your posts about Rabbit!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheap clean hay feeder - BinkyBunny.com


Thank you for reading!


----------



## katlupe

It was 86 here today. I stayed inside. I hate hot weather. Fall is my favorite time. When I had a garden Spring was my favorite. The only reason I kind of like warm......not hot, weather is because I can go to the park and ride around town on Jazzy. As long as it is not raining or snowing I can go on Jazzy. I didn't go outside at all because of the heat. Tomorrow morning, I will go out to the dumpster before the sun is out. I get up early.

Today was kind of a sad day because I am reminded of my father dying 9 years ago. As I say though, life goes on. He kept telling me he did not want to live to be one hundred. He was 93.


----------



## Lizzie00

My dad also passed nine years ago but on 7/11....mebbe the two of them have met up and keep a joint eye on their daughters


----------



## katlupe

Lizzie00 said:


> My dad also passed nine years ago but on 7/11....mebbe the two of them have met up and keep a joint eye on their daughters


Sorry about your Dad. If your Dad liked to fish then he'd certainly be hanging out with my Daddy. Fishing was his number one thing to do.


----------



## katlupe

When I was growing up, we lived in about a mile from the St. Johns River in FL. Our house was eight miles from Crescent City and set way back from the road. Now when I think back it was such a happy place in my life. My parents picked that place to move to from NY because it was called the Bass Capital of the World. I do not know if it really was or not but my life there consisted of a lot of swimming and fishing. My favorite memories are helping my mother pack a cooler of food and heading to a fishing hole somewhere.

It was such a different life from what I gave my son. I married a man who had his own business and we had more money than my parents had. And he was from NYC so what he considered normal was completely different from the way I grew up. Instead we took vacations and went out to eat often. I feel sad that my son doesn't have the memories I had from my childhood. At the time though, I thought it was great. I guess looking back does that to you.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It’s always interesting to hear the little memories that stick with us for a lifetime.

My sister is three years older than I am and we grew up together but our memories of home are so very different.

I’m sure that your son has many fond memories of his childhood that might surprise you.


----------



## katlupe

I am up early this morning to get ready to go to the Walton Farmers Market. It is 41 miles away and a nice drive. I am taking my camera and can carry it in the seat of my walker at the market. Sonny will stop alongside the road anytime I want to take a picture. I love that about him! I have many photos taken from a moving truck that did not come out good. 

The office of the aging passed out free coupons for $20. worth of fresh, local produce at local farmers markets. They cannot be used in the grocery stores. They were for people 65 and over with low incomes. They do that every year, state wide. My freezer is full so I can't really store much. If they still have blueberries though, I might take a chance with freezing some of them. It is funny that I used to write on my homesteading blog about canning or dehydrating everything because with a freezer you could lose everything in an instant. I know several people who did and not even due to the power outages but due to a faulty appliance or a plug coming out of the socket and not being noticed. Here I am dependent on a freezer in my refrigerator.

I ordered some keto/low carb food from Amazon. When I am shopping in the grocery stores sometimes they are so busy that I don't have time to study the different products. At least online I can read what others say about it. Though I don't base my purchase on the reviews. I have found that many things others do not like about something is exactly what I like about it! Must be the rebel in me........yeah, it is still there even at this age. 

I make it a point though to not eat many sweets, keto or not. I think it makes me want to eat more of it. I bought some stainless steel mug sized cake pans for making keto mug cakes. Make one only. And only once a month. I have friends who have been on keto for a long time and they post their meals on fakebook. A keto dessert every night. Alcoholic drinks often. Keto snacks between meals. I don't do that. I am cautious with the sweeteners, even the ones I use. My snack is usually cut up bell peppers slices in a variety of colors. i love the real small ones. Vitamin C (which is needed for your immune system) or cheese. I don't usually snack though. 

Have a great day and I hope God is good to you today.


----------



## katlupe

This is my mobility chair that I named "Jazzy" because that is its model name.


----------



## katlupe

The front door of my apartment building.


----------



## katlupe

The farmers' market we went to yesterday was not even worth getting out of the car for! About 4 tables and mostly flowers and jars of canned foods. Nothing I wanted to buy. I was planning on buying produce.......some fruit, vegetables and no corn or potatoes. From their fakebook page I thought it was a big farmers market. The day was not a waste though, we found other things to explore.



First we went to the Cannonsville Reservoir. I have driven by it a million times but never to stop and really look at it. In 1964, five small communities were submerged in water to build it to provide water to NYC. The residents of these communities refer to it as "the taking" but it was actually the truth of the law called the eminent domain ("the right of the government to take  private property for public use by virtue of the superior dominion of the sovereign power over all lands within its jurisdiction").



The five communities destroyed were Granton, Rock Royal, Rock Rift, Beerston and of course, Cannonsville which was the largest.



I can't even imagine it. Maybe some of the Americans on this forum remember this happening. I was twelve in 1964 and lived in FL so would not have been aware of it.


----------



## Meanderer

The Taking of Cannonsville 





Satellite image showing the Cannonsville Reservoir. The light blue area indicates original riverbeds. Trout Creek enters from top to join West Branch of Delaware River, Speedwell Mountain is at upper right. Overlay of 1869 map indicates former location of Cannonsville.


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> The Taking of Cannonsville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite image showing the Cannonsville Reservoir. The light blue area indicates original riverbeds. Trout Creek enters from top to join West Branch of Delaware River, Speedwell Mountain is at upper right. Overlay of 1869 map indicates former location of Cannonsville.


At the bottom is a link to the pictures before, during and after. It is so sad to me. Imagine how it felt watching them destroy your home and neighborhoods on purpose. Now they say that water is not providing all the drinking water to NY and some even said it was stagnant.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> At the bottom is a link to the pictures before, during and after. It is so sad to me. Imagine how it felt watching them destroy your home and neighborhoods on purpose. Now they say that water is not providing all the drinking water to NY and some even said it was stagnant.


They have done this in Utah as well.  Destroyed a town a couple decades back and filled it with water.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> They have done this in Utah as well.  Destroyed a town a couple decades back and filled it with water.


It is so sad. I know they needed the water and I understand that but on the other hand, I can't understand destroying people's homes like that.


----------



## Aneeda72

They also do it for street widening.  About four years ago, when the market for houses in Utah dropped to rock bottom, the government condemned, hmm, three blocks of houses on a major street in order to widen the street.  

Once the houses were empty, swat teams and the fire department, used the houses for training and then tore them down.


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny is taking me to buy a new phone. Mine has been struggling for some time. I don't use all that garbage they come installed with or try to get me to install anyway. This time I will be careful with what I add to it since I only use it for talking now. I did used it for fakebook when I was going to Sonny's house more often. Now I don't go there so much. He will pick it out for me and set it up, well actually the store employee usually sets it up. So I will see.

Yesterday, I was thinking how so many of my fakebook friends post mainly memes they share from someone else. They don't really write a post very often and if so, only if something profound happens in their life. Like a marriage, new child or grandchild, an illness, a death, etc. Maybe a new car, motorcycle or house. Other than that not much in the way of their life. I guess they want to keep it private or something like that. A few post their own pictures. Many without putting names on who the people in the picture are. Or at least who they are to you. 

I normally try to write something about the pictures I put up. Even if it takes research. Then what happens is that someone will contact me to research something for them. I really do not have time to do that. I hate saying no but have to or I'd be doing it all the time. One person has a college degree and her own business but she can't research something she needs. I hate to say put your subject in a search engine and go from there. But that is what I did.


----------



## MarciKS

I mostly use facebook for funny memes to help with my depression and for gaming.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I mostly use facebook for funny memes to help with my depression and for gaming.


I get mine from pinterest or the search engines or make my own. Sometimes I will get on a page on fb and just go through their photos. My friends expect me to post good mornings, coffee and good nights every day and I try to find good ones. Most of the time it is better to make my own which I like doing.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> I get mine from pinterest or the search engines or make my own. Sometimes I will get on a page on fb and just go through their photos. My friends expect me to post good mornings, coffee and good nights every day and I try to find good ones. Most of the time it is better to make my own which I like doing.


once in a while i make my own memes


----------



## katlupe

Sonny wanted to sleep later this morning so I told him to wait till tomorrow for getting my new phone. I really did not want to go anywhere. He didn't get home till around midnight last night so I knew he would rather sleep a few hours more. He worked at the go-kart race last night. He cannot stand it that my phone is broken........not broke really, just not working right. He can't call me but I can call him. So I told him I can't buy a new phone yet, I just spent money on a new computer. I didn't say that to try to get him to buy one for me but that is what he doing. He goes nuts if he can't talk to me several times a day. LOL

I ended up doing a load of laundry and while it was in the dryer (bedding and towels is the only thing I dry in a dryer), I went to Tops. I knew I would have an hour. Glad I went. It was beautiful outside. People everywhere!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MarciKS

sorry getting used to using chromebook. lol


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Taking of Cannonsville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite image showing the Cannonsville Reservoir. The light blue area indicates original riverbeds. Trout Creek enters from top to join West Branch of Delaware River, Speedwell Mountain is at upper right. Overlay of 1869 map indicates former location of Cannonsville.


A very interesting read! I looked at all the pictures and tried to imagine the towns filling up with water.

I remember Lake Wallenpaupack near where my parents were from. it too was man made but I don't think any houses were sacrificed.

Eminent domain was used for the building of Interstate 84 through my hometown. It went through the large central valley. People whose homes were taken were paid far more than their homes were worth.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> sorry getting used to using chromebook. lol


No need to apologize. I clicked it. I am in the same boat getting used to a new computer and a newer version of my OS.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> A very interesting read! I looked at all the pictures and tried to imagine the towns filling up with water.
> 
> I remember Lake Wallenpaupack near where my parents were from. it too was man made but I don't think any houses were sacrificed.
> 
> Eminent domain was used for the building of Interstate 84 through my hometown. It went through the large central valley. People whose homes were taken were paid far more than their homes were worth.


I don't remember any mention of what these people were paid. They had to move over 2000 graves! I am going to see if the library has that book they mentioned.


----------



## katlupe

I love it! I was putting Jazzy in the bathroom where I keep it so my door was open. Pretty soon I heard someone talking and Rabbit was hopping around looking toward the open door. My next door neighbor, who I have never gotten to know very well since I moved here 3 years ago, was by the elevator and smiling at Rabbit. She was talking to him!


----------



## katlupe

Here is picture of me that Sonny took the other day when we were out. I don't usually like to have my picture taken but this is me and as I get older it shows more and more. My hair was all messed up driving around and all. This was taken at the Cannonsville Reservoir.


----------



## katlupe

And this is Sonny, same place.


----------



## katlupe

This is a picture Sonny took this morning of Cinnamon, his dog. He got up to go to the bathroom and when he came back she had taken over his spot.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny and I had our hair appointment today. It was sad because our stylist is leaving to get married and moving to Maine. I had tears in my eyes as I left. My hair looks great though. She is leaving instructions for each client for the stylist who will be doing her clients. I told her that I did not want my center part to show anymore because I feel it brings attention to thinning hair. She laughed and said I do not have to worry about that, that my hair is not thinning at all. I was glad to hear that but will still not use a center part. Mine has always been a natural part so I have to make sure to cover it up when I do my hair. 

Right now Sonny is asleep in my recliner. We are going to the potluck supper downstairs in the community room at five. I made coleslaw to take. It looks like there are a lot more people attending than the last time. It should be a good night.

I am still working on my computer and now my new phone. It is a new learning experience every time you get a new one.


----------



## katlupe

There were 13 people at our potluck supper last night. It was so much fun and everyone left with a full stomach. 

I think it is important for the residents to attend these suppers and get to know each other. Then if you need help or want to know about something going on within management or maintenance you will have someone to ask. Like one man who lost his wife two years ago and had to move to a different apartment because he had a two bedroom one and when she died he had to move to a one bedroom. I see him when I get my mail and he tells me how lonely he is. His kids do come to see him and take him places. But misses the companionship he had with his wife. He used to come to these suppers when his wife was alive but now he does not. 

I am up very early today because I went to bed early. I can only sleep so many hours. Now with this new computer I can be on it for hours and not a problem The other one was frustrating me. 

The new phone is a harder process for me since I do not really like phones. So far I only have put my contacts list in and email. I have not put the fakebook app in it and I think I might not. Text and calling should be enough. I only need it for appointments and for Sonny, of course. I always hated when the icon for Messenger would pop up on it so now I won't have that without fb.


----------



## katlupe

I have been trying for months to get another aide. The one I started with brought her child to work with her. Plus she was always leaving my apartment running across the hall to my neighbor's apartment. She is her aide and would rather be there than here..........but she was being paid to clean my apartment which is not what she wad doing. I had to tell every single job to do. Instead of just saying clean the bathroom and her doing everything in it, I had to tell her each item to clean. I need someone who can figure out what needs to be cleaned and clean it. It is not like my apartment is ever really that dirty.

So anyway, I thought I was going to have Sonny's aide but she had a problem with all the paper work. So I posted an ad on the fb community employment page for my county. Nobody is responding to the ads for jobs at all. Even other jobs. Every place around here has signs out that they are hiring. Makes me wish I was younger and not disabled in any way. 

Today I am trying hard to catch up on some cleaning jobs. I left the dishes from yesterday because I could not stand at the sink. I have been working on them all morning and there are not that many things. Our plates and silverware from last night at the potluck supper and the coleslaw bowl. I cheated on the coleslaw..........bought a bag of chopped angelhair cabbage and a bottle of coleslaw dressing. It was really good too.


----------



## hawkdon

I've ben leaving dishes pile too Katlupe, my left hand is in
terrle pain, so hard to do anything at all, including typinf,,,,


----------



## Sliverfox

I'm wondering if  a tall stool would  help you  in the kitchen?

When son  build his  garage , we bought him a  tall stool with back on it from Harbor Freight.
It swivels.

When he had to work from home, he worked  out of his garage because  just walking to it , gave him the sense of 'going to work.'
That stool got  lots of use.

Hubby found  a  heavier / sturdier stool at farm store  for himself.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> I'm wondering if  a tall stool would  help you  in the kitchen?
> 
> When son  build his  garage , we bought him a  tall stool with back on it from Harbor Freight.
> It swivels.
> 
> When he had to work from home, he worked  out of his garage because  just walking to it , gave him the sense of 'going to work.'
> That stool got  lots of use.
> 
> Hubby found  a  heavier / sturdier stool at farm store  for himself.


A stool does help. I keep one in the kitchen and use it a lot. I brought it from my house where I used it constantly. I am short so need to be as close to the sink as possible. I put my stationary walker in front of the sink and stand inside that now while I wash. It helps to have something to hold on to.


----------



## katlupe

I did not feel good yesterday but I managed to do quite a bit of work on a project I couldn't seem to finish. I hate the clump of wires from the stuff around my computer, table and recliner. I bought two of those power strips a couple of weeks ago but hadn't figured out how to best use them. I used to keep all the wires, power supplies and power strip in a big basket under the table with a board if front of it to protect Rabbit from checking them out. 

When the new computer came, I took all that out of there. I watched videos on how to hide the wire mess. Well, nothing they did helped me. My outlets are not that close to the table. I cannot change the arrangement of my furniture in here or it would be a unconvenient nightmare. The power strips have short cords and the cords are stiff and hard to work with. I figured it out though!

I decided to put them on top of the file cabinet behind the printer and using double sided tape fastened them to the back corner. This means I CAN ACTUALLY see them and not have to crawl on the floor to get to them. I was even able to plug in my mug warmer that I use for my coffee and other hot food (in winter). 

So after accomplishing that, I re-organized the gel pens I had near the recliner. Now there are no wires or power strips on that table and it looks much nicer and I can use the space when I am sitting there. I find that organizing little spots like that makes it easier to keep clean.

Rabbit appreciates having more space under the table since the basket of wires are not there. The board is still there to protect the woodwork in case he wanted to chew it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sounds like you did a  great job of  deciding where to put all the wires.

My desk with computer are in part of a corner with the power strip under another set of shelves.

Looking at the mess in this part of the room,, we need to  move out everything & start over.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Once I tried reflecting on my life but I didn't recognize the reflection.


----------



## spectratg

Knowledge is knowing that tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad; Philosophy is wondering if that means ketchup is a smoothie?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Sounds like you did a  great job of  deciding where to put all the wires.
> 
> My desk with computer are in part of a corner with the power strip under another set of shelves.
> 
> Looking at the mess in this part of the room,, we need to  move out everything & start over.


The ideal solution according to YouTube tech nerds is to put a hole in the middle of your table and run them to the computer and fasten to the underside of the table top and plug them in to the outlet that is directly behind the table. Which of course, is not doable for me. Nor do I want to put a hole in this table. One of those umbrella picnic tables would work just fine though as long as the hole is big enough or can be made bigger.


----------



## katlupe

Mr. Ed said:


> Once I tried reflecting on my life but I didn't recognize the reflection.


The reflection is something you have to think or write about it. It is always changing.


----------



## katlupe

Life is funny. It can be running along smoothly at one point and you are happy as hell..............then poof! One tiny thing happens and it is like hitting a rut in the road that throws you and your car into a ditch. 

When I lived at my house three years ago, I was miserable and desperate (yeah, just like the housewives but I did not get hit by a car nor did I hit anyone with a car) and thought I had no way out. I suppose I was patient, after all I did live there for almost twenty years. As you get older, patience is not a virtue any longer. It means you landed in the ditch and are still there. 

One of the many things I learned from my mother was to write down a list of the pros and cons of your situation. In doing that, many times the answer is right there in front of your eyes! I still do that today.


----------



## katlupe

Everybody loves summer. Well, I love June. My birth month. Once the forth of July hits, I am ready for September weather. Before I moved here 3 years ago, I felt like I was dying in the hot summer weather. I was outside a lot, in the sun, working in my garden. I had to keep a wet cloth on my neck, constantly going to the pump to wet it again. I sprayed peppermint essential oil in my hair and all over myself to keep the bugs away. It worked.......even for deer flies. Not for bees though so I was happy that I didn't chase them out of my garden. 

Our house had solar and wind power only. So what we used was limited. Actually our system was quite big. 25 solar panels and a small wind turbine. Plus the fact that we were in the middle of the state forest probably limited a good portion of power but the sun hit the panels almost all day long depending on the season. Since we added components piece by piece due to the cost, it was awhile before I could even use a small fan. 

It wasn't just summer time that I suffered. Using wood stoves for heat is great when it is very cold (sometimes even then it is not, like when you have to go to bed and bank the stove back or let it burn out while you are sleeping). Once the weather warms up a bit in the spring, but is still quite chilly at night..........a wood stove even banked back can be too warm. It was for me. In the fall too. 

For some reason I have been super hot since I went through my change the year I turned fifty. I thought it would let up by the time I got to sixty. Well I am pushing seventy now and am still hot. I guess it saves me money. I do not need sweaters and sweatshirts, which I used to love. I do love my little fans and air conditioner though.


----------



## katlupe

Today I had to take my paper work to the county office building for getting my aide. So I drove over on Jazzy. It was such a nice day that afterwards I sat in the park in front of the courthouse watching the traffic and people. Not many people in the parks. But it felt good sitting in the sun. 

When I came home I prepared pork chops for the crock pot for supper. They are cooking now. I am going to take a rest and get my feet up. I have a doctor's appointment on Friday and hoping she can do something about my feet always swelling up. I can't stand it.


----------



## MarciKS

Since you were still able to use your Blogger page I went back into mine. I'm gonna see if I can start posting HTML stuff in there again.    I enjoy blogging.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> Since you were still able to use your Blogger page I went back into mine. I'm gonna see if I can start posting HTML stuff in there again.    I enjoy blogging.


What is the link to it?


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> What is the link to it?


i gotta look

LOL! found it. 
https://diaryofatiredoldbroad.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> i gotta look
> 
> LOL! found it.
> https://diaryofatiredoldbroad.blogspot.com/


I went to it. Write! It helps everything.


----------



## katlupe

Instead of sitting here at my computer and feeling sorry for myself because my feet were swelled up again, I went across the street to the park and put them up on a bench and watched the world go by.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Instead of sitting here at my computer and feeling sorry for myself because my feet were swelled up again, I went across the street to the park and put them up on a bench and watched the world go by.
> View attachment 180236


your feet look like mine!


----------



## katlupe

I got up again in the middle of the night. I don't want to start this to become a habit. I have to admit that since I got this new computer, I can't stay away from it for very long. I still have things to work on with it to get some other things working on it. It is a whole new thing for me to do all the set up since now I am on my own. I suppose it would have been easy to just let Windows take over and stay with that except that it stresses me out and I would not be happy with the new computer. Ubuntu is great.

I figure when I go to the doctor on Friday, I will be prescribed my first medication. I did not want to go that route. But if I can get rid of the things bothering me right now, it will or could be a good thing. Just because a doctor says something does not mean I usually just follow along. I do my own research and I know my body. It is not like I go to a doctor I have known for a long time so I can build up a trust of him or her. I will see how this goes. 

When I lived at my house, I hated to see it start to get dark. I mean it really depressed me for the rest of the night. We had to turn off the power so most of the time we lived there, we had only kerosene lamps for lights. They are nice and all but not bright enough for me. At one time we lit the whole house with a lot of them. As we got more power we added 12 volt lights in the kitchen above the sink. That helped since I did not need the inverter to run them. The same with the refrigerator. 

Now here in my apartment, here I am sitting at a dark computer instead of turning on lights. The light in the kitchen above the stove is on and the keyboard is backlit so I can type without a flashlight! Ha! Yes, I actually did that in my past life. To read books too until I got my Kindle. I will never take my conveniences for granted again. I was being worn down by all that work and had become miserable. So thankful I was able to get this apartment, The layout is perfect for someone who has trouble walking. 

Well, I guess I will try to get some sleep now.


----------



## hawkdon

katlupe said:


> One of the many things I learned from my mother was to write down a list of the pros and cons of your situation. In doing that, many times the answer is right there in front of your eyes! I still do that today.


I learned about that when I sobered up Katlupe, it has come in handy many,, many times.....don


----------



## katlupe

I am trying to make it a point to go to the park and just sit there for a bit. It is much easier to just say I will go tomorrow. But I need to get the fresh air and sunshine. So I have been taking my garbage out and that needs to be done daily. After that I just go across the street and find a spot to sit. It is relaxing and when I come back home I make my breakfast. 

I am making a list to take to the doctor's appointment. Things I want to ask about. I am making another plan for the year ahead and things I need to do. It is not just health related............life related, I call it. Including things I am changing or doing in my apartment, my computer, my new phone, etc. It makes me feel like I am in control of my life. Like my budget sheets do for my finances.

I have been approved since March for a new aide and have not gotten one yet. I just had to re-certify the paperwork this week. So over 6 months have gone by and I did not get another aide yet. The thing is the first one did not work out and I didn't replace her right away. I found that I really need the assistance. So back to the drawing board.............only thing is aides are hard to come by! One complained on fakebook that RCIL is a lot of paperwork. Well I guess $100.+ a month is not worth the paperwork? And once you do the paperwork it is done except for updating certain things............like health issues. 

It is a easy job, light housecleaning in a small studio apartment for someone who keeps it as clean as possible all the time, running errands, maybe some light shopping , laundry, etc. Two hours twice a week. Well, I am about to take a chance and post it on craigslist. That is my last resort but I have sold stuff there, maybe this would work too. I believe there is a shortage of employees in all sorts of jobs right now. 

Off to the park now.............


----------



## Forerunner




----------



## katlupe

My pet rabbit is NOT food! He is a pet and a member of my family. I do not appreciate any type of reference to that in my diary.


----------



## katlupe

I did not go to the park because when I went out the door the heat was horrible. I went to the dumpster and then looked around the park from the driveway and it was empty. Too hot. So I came back upstairs and fixed breakfast. 

When it is hot here, most of the people that live here stay put in their apartments. Most, not everyone, but most people have air conditioners. Since we pay our own electric bills, it is up to you if you want one or not. Not central air and you have to buy your unit yourself. I bought mine from Walmart online when I moved here and it is a small one but works for me. The only thing I don't like is that when I sit in the recliner it is directly in front of the air conditioner. I hate it blowing directly on me. 

I keep trying to figure out a better arrangement but there is none.


----------



## Aneeda72

Forerunner said:


> I was trying to develop a friendship with you. Sorry.


By talking about killing an animal to a person who loves animals?  Hmm.


----------



## Forerunner

I love animals too. After losing 3 kitties in a row, I am heart-broken. My brother is not me. I was shocked that he was able to do that. Obviously, I've offended you. I apologize. That was not my intent.


----------



## katlupe

Again I am up in the middle of the night. For some reason, the air conditioner blowing on me really bothers me. I get cold. I never felt that way before. I guess I complain about being hot then about being cold. Friday's doctor appointment can't come soon enough for me. Rabbit likes it that I am up though. He ran over here to get pet. Now he has gone back to sleep.

If I was brave I would take a load of laundry downstairs to wash. I am not brave. I never leave my apartment after dark. Not that anyone has had anything happen but I figure it is best to be on the safe side and not take a chance.  

Yesterday at Walmart it seemed as if everything I wanted was too high for me to reach. Even the coffee beans and the spring water. Both are in a good size bag and container so it would seem like they would be on at least a middle shelf. I waited for Sonny to catch up with me to get the water. But to get the coffee beans even he had to stand on the bottom shelf to reach the coffee beans.

My new rule is to buy only what will fit in two shopping bags, not counting the water, of course. That way when I get home, Sonny does not have to go downstairs and get a cart to take the stuff to my apartment. I can take it all on my walker seat. This way he does not always have to come upstairs with me. It was 91 degrees and I couldn't see him coming up and having to walk the parking lot to and from the building. The heat was making him a bit irritable.


----------



## katlupe

Maybe they should pass a law that nobody can be allowed to smoke. After all second hand smoke is worst than just about anything I can think of. Employees are on breaks outside the doors of where they work smoking and if you have to walk through it, you have to put up with it. That is one reason I loved wearing my mask, but I could still smell it just not as bad.  After shopping in Walmart, I step out of the store and people are lighting up as they walk to their cars. Why can't they wait till they get into their car?

When I posted an ad for an aide I made it clear that I did not want a smoker (or someone who wears perfume and heavy fragrances) because I cannot breathe just being around the smoke that is on them. I like to go to the park and they tried to make people not smoke there but that didn't work unless they post a guard there 24 hours. The city does not like the butts all over the parks and sidewalks but what can they do? That is what smokers do.

People who suffer from Multiple Chemical Sensitivity can't help what they go through. Some people in my group on fb have had to stop seeing friends and family members due to their fragrances or that they smoke. I am fortunate that the building I live is a no smoking community with signs posted all over the place. Even though wearing a mask is not something I love doing, it does help me not to smell all the bad stuff in the air. I might keep doing it for good. Anyone can get this out of the clear blue.....just one day there it is. I believe I have had it for years just has gotten worse as I got older, but not nearly as bad as some who have it. Especially people in NYC who were there during 9/11.


----------



## katlupe

I am having a good day today even though I still have to keep elevating my feet. The new cushion Sonny bought for me is working real good. See I cannot sit in my recliner like normal people do. I cannot push it back with the foot thing extended. I am too scared of Rabbit going under it and when I get up from it possibly crushing or at least hurting him with it. So I use a footstool my father made and put it in front of the recliner with a couple of pillows on it. Now added the new cushion between the pillows and the recliner and my knees are bent, but not too bent. Works right now! 

I am going to attempt to stay on a schedule of getting my hardest chores done early in the day. Like Rabbit's cage. Vacuuming, Taking the garbage out. Laundry, Cleaning. I am more energetic then I guess. I had started not making any appointments or commitment to do anything in the mornings from now on. That is my time. Then afternoon should be good for those things or just computer stuff or other things I do. 

For now I am not adding fakebook to my new phone. When I take a picture with it, I send it to my email so I can save it to my computer then delete it from my phone. I am going to keep this phone clear of apps and whatever. No special ringtones or wall papers. Just simple. Use it for a telephone calls..........Surprise! That is what I bought one for to begin with. And the text thing. No videos. 

I have not been  in a frame of mind to work on getting Libre office into my computer or to get my computer responding to the print command. It is hooked up and shows and even printed a test page, but can't print anything else as of yet. I need to have a clear mind when I work on that. I like to do that kind of stuff during the night when I know no one will call or stop by.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I went to my doctor. She is new to me but the same office. I liked her immediately and liked her manner and how she listened to me. Now after having three different resident doctors at this office, I see where since they are new, they listen to you and really concentrate on your problem because they want to do a good job.

So first the nurse who took my vitals was pretty surprised to see that I was not on any medications. Then she was pretty happy when she took my blood pressure and said it was really good. So when the doctor came in she mentioned both those facts too. Everyone was telling me that the doctor would probably put me on lastic. She did not. She examined my legs closely, checking for clots. There were not any.

She told me to get compression stockings and wear them when I am up. And she is having me go to a lymphmatic clinic so I can learn how to handle edema. I was really scared of this since I have taken care of people with it who were in bad health, my mother being one. My mother could not stand to have anyone or anything touch her feet. I would wash them for her and had to be super gentle. I was worried about what the edema meant for me.

I showed her the manual for my new Legexercise passive exercise machine and she told me I can use it and in fact, she liked it. She said that is what they use in physical therapy. Mine is electric and I just got it but was afraid to use it till she said it was okay. That is because the company said people with blood clots are the only ones who should not use it. Excited to be able to use it now!

On the way home, Sonny and I stopped at a restaurant to eat and then went to a drug store and I got the compression stockings. Now this morning, I already have them on. They feel good in fact.


----------



## Sliverfox

That is great news, katlupe.
Hope  the compression stockings  help your  legs.

I saw the nurse practitioner  yesterday.
No new meds ,, just  continue what I'm  doing.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> That is great news, katlupe.
> Hope  the compression stockings  help your  legs.
> 
> I saw the nurse practitioner  yesterday.
> No new meds ,, just  continue what I'm  doing.


I think it is good when you don't get anything new. 

I am comfortable with the compression stockings on. In fact, I feel better and seem to be able to walk better. Yet my problem with walking is due to my knees and the compression stocking is below the knees. 

I used the LegExerciser for 6 minutes today. I want to work on it slowly, just to be certain I don't do anything too fast and make it worse. Actually I felt like I could have sat there forever doing it and it would have been okay. But I promised myself to take it slow at first. Slow speed. 6 minutes adding a couple of minutes every time I use it. I already love it.


----------



## katlupe

I have been getting back to writing on my blog again. I have only done 2 posts this year! Since I have changed it from a homesteading blog to one more about my life as it is now, it has been challenging. I am trying to make it helpful to people, especially women my age. So I look at the things that I must overcome or research in my life right now. Not in the past. This morning that is what I have been doing. 

I just managed to struggle through the job of putting my compression stockings on. Not easy! Felt like I had a work-out! The key is to make sure you get the heel in the right place before you start pulling it over your toes. Hard for me to bend my knees to get my foot near enough to do this. But somehow I did it. Once I get them on though, my legs feel good. I like them.

To put my stockings on, I laid Rabbit's play table on its side and put my foot on it. Well, he was really curious about that! So I left it on its side for now.


----------



## MarciKS

You know when we're kids we can't wait to grow up. I wish it took longer. LOL


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> You know when we're kids we can't wait to grow up. I wish it took longer. LOL


Oh yes! I was dying to be 18 and able to leave home.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I have been getting back to writing on my blog again. I have only done 2 posts this year! Since I have changed it from a homesteading blog to one more about my life as it is now, it has been challenging. I am trying to make it helpful to people, especially women my age. So I look at the things that I must overcome or research in my life right now. Not in the past. This morning that is what I have been doing.
> 
> I just managed to struggle through the job of putting my compression stockings on. Not easy! Felt like I had a work-out! The key is to make sure you get the heel in the right place before you start pulling it over your toes. Hard for me to bend my knees to get my foot near enough to do this. But somehow I did it. Once I get them on though, my legs feel good. I like them.
> 
> To put my stockings on, I laid Rabbit's play table on its side and put my foot on it. Well, he was really curious about that! So I left it on its side for now.


Kat, I have a pair of compression socks that I could barely put on it's so difficult. I couldn't imagine putting on long stockings like yours!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat, I have a pair of compression socks that I could barely put on it's so difficult. I couldn't imagine putting on long stockings like yours!


Well they are called socks on the package. They remind me of a thicker, tighter knee highs. I bought the ones that are mild. So not the tightest. My doctor said they are okay. They come to below my knees. I didn't want anything to cover my knees.


----------



## Sliverfox

While out & about Sunday,, eating out.
Hubby was facing the   main area of the restaurant,, people watching.

He  had remarked about a lady wearing a cast on her leg.
Soon said "there's another one".

This time I turned to  see.

Lady was overweight ,had on what appeared to be  heavy black  knit , braces?
From way she was adjusting them,,pulling them up,,may have been  compressions socks?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> While out & about Sunday,, eating out.
> Hubby was facing the   main area of the restaurant,, people watching.
> 
> He  had remarked about a lady wearing a cast on her leg.
> Soon said "there's another one".
> 
> This time I turned to  see.
> 
> Lady was overweight ,had on what appeared to be  heavy black  knit , braces?
> From way she was adjusting them,,pulling them up,,may have been  compressions socks?


Yeah, they come up to the knee but not on the knee. Mine are black too. they have them in the nude color too and those looked lighter to me. But I was limited to size and I wanted mild compression. Surprisingly they don't make me hotter than normal.


----------



## katlupe

Sometimes I get discouraged with the produce I buy in the grocery store. Yesterday, I bought blueberries and raspberries because it was buy one get one free. I should have just got the blueberries. The raspberries have no taste at all. I hadn't bought any in years. Well, maybe there were some in a bag of frozen mixed berries I bought awhile back. At my house I had unlimited berries all summer and the blackberries and raspberries were full of flavor! I miss that. That is probably why people usually add sugar or another sweetener to the berries. No taste.

Sonny buys fresh strawberries and gets them home to find out the ones on the bottom are all moldy. Living 45 minutes from the store he is not driving back to exchange or return. I have bought dehydrated strawberries and blueberries from Emergency Essentials and they were good. Of course, not the same as fresh or frozen. They were flavorful and I could add them to other things so as an ingredient they were a good buy.

This morning sitting here on my computer having my coffee, I start getting a horrid hot flash? Not sure if that is what it is but I get really hot and even my hands get red. So I used the "cooling collar" I bought from Amazon. Works instantly! I love it. I might get a couple more because they do heat up in less than an hour (for me). I guess it took me all these years to have a "hot body" and now I have to cool it off. LOL

Sonny wants to go to Bowman park again this afternoon. He likes to take his dog, Cinnamon. I said no but now that I think about it, I should take the opportunity. Soon it will be winter and we won't be able to do stuff like that. We do go there during the fall a few times. I like to see the trees. I had some stuff to do around here and I can do some of it this morning. I will see how I feel.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Sometimes I get discouraged with the produce I buy in the grocery store. Yesterday, I bought blueberries and raspberries because it was buy one get one free. I should have just got the blueberries. The raspberries have no taste at all. I hadn't bought any in years. Well, maybe there were some in a bag of frozen mixed berries I bought awhile back. At my house I had unlimited berries all summer and the blackberries and raspberries were full of flavor! I miss that. That is probably why people usually add sugar or another sweetener to the berries. No taste.
> 
> Sonny buys fresh strawberries and gets them home to find out the ones on the bottom are all moldy. Living 45 minutes from the store he is not driving back to exchange or return. I have bought dehydrated strawberries and blueberries from Emergency Essentials and they were good. Of course, not the same as fresh or frozen. They were flavorful and I could add them to other things so as an ingredient they were a good buy.
> 
> This morning sitting here on my computer having my coffee, I start getting a horrid hot flash? Not sure if that is what it is but I get really hot and even my hands get red. So I used the "cooling collar" I bought from Amazon. Works instantly! I love it. I might get a couple more because they do heat up in less than an hour (for me). I guess it took me all these years to have a "hot body" and now I have to cool it off. LOL
> 
> Sonny wants to go to Bowman park again this afternoon. He likes to take his dog, Cinnamon. I said no but now that I think about it, I should take the opportunity. Soon it will be winter and we won't be able to do stuff like that. We do go there during the fall a few times. I like to see the trees. I had some stuff to do around here and I can do some of it this morning. I will see how I feel.


When I buy fresh strawberries I always turn the package upside down to check for mold on the bottom strawberries.  Also I never buy strawberries that are sitting on a paper in the package.  This usually means they were put in wet and the paper is there to absorb the water.  Wet strawberries mold in the package.

I find certain brands of strawberries tend to have mold more than others so I also pay attention to the brand/farm.   This is also true of small tomatoes varieties.  You have to turn the packages in all directions and check closely for mold.

Just saying.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> When I buy fresh strawberries I always turn the package upside down to check for mold on the bottom strawberries.  Also I never buy strawberries that are sitting on a paper in the package.  This usually means they were put in wet and the paper is there to absorb the water.  Wet strawberries mold in the package.
> 
> I find certain brands of strawberries tend to have mold more than others so I also pay attention to the brand/farm.   This is also true of small tomatoes varieties.  You have to turn the packages in all directions and check closely for mold.
> 
> Just saying.


I do check them but Sonny never does. Often he buys things for me if I can't go inside.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit knows that when I go back into the kitchen for my 2nd cup of coffee I will get his banana for him. He watches me intently waiting for me to do this. I drink pretty slow so it takes me a bit and in the meantime he does have his morning spring mix to eat. I recently changed my long time coffee cup to a smaller one. I now get three cups instead of two and maybe it is in my brain but it tastes better.

He waits at the threshold to the kitchen for me while I get the banana and my coffee. I have to be careful because he gets so excited about the banana that he is running back and forth in front of me. Number one causes of falls is pets so I am very careful. I usually carry both from the kitchen and put my coffee down on my table before giving him the banana. So he is zinging like crazy until I do. I wish I could show you how he does this because it is pretty funny. 

Now he has eaten the banana, not a whole one, a small piece, he has settled under the rocking chair to work on his cecotropes. If you don't know what they are here is a definition of them, "*Cecotropes*, also called 'night feces' or 'soft feces,' are the material resulting from the fermentation of food in a part of the digestive system called the 'cecum.' *Cecotropes*, which are nutrient-rich, are passed out of the body but are then reingested by the animal so additional nutrients can be absorbed." 

It is VERY important for a rabbit to eat them daily and Rabbit takes this very seriously. At first other people seeing this for the first time will say, "Yuck, he is eating his poop!" Well, he is, in a way. But not exactly. I call the cecotropes his vitamins. If they do not get it they could die. So I am glad to see him doing it. 

In this picture you can see he is in his molt. That is his rug where I give him hay and lettuce and other food. He runs to it when I bring food for him out. Sometimes though he spends the day under the table because I am on my computer almost all day and I will give him food there too but not a lot. He is a fun little guy and very sweet.


----------



## katlupe

Somebody was trying to help me put my compression stockings on............


----------



## katlupe

In 1994 I moved to FL with my not-yet-husband, Larry. We moved to St. Petersburg and bought a house on 2nd Ave. N. It was a small house but I loved it. The street was all brick and there were no driveways on it. Every house had a alley behind their houses with a driveway to the back of their houses. So garages were along the alley. The street behind your house also used that same alley. So we got to know our neighbors on the street behind us rather than the residents who lived across the street. Most of the people on our street were from NY or PA. Most of them were much older than us. I was 42 at the time.

Since we had both come from working in a nursing home that was where we focused on finding jobs. I got one in a very fancy nursing home and was so excited about it. Larry not so much. He did not really like that line of work but ended up doing it in NY when his business went bankrupt and there were no other jobs. Unknown to me, one evening after taking me to work he applied for a different job at the Home Shopping Network. He got the job!

I was the person at work who had racist bullying used against me. I was the only white person working there! I did not know this when I applied for the job. One girl refused to work with me or show me the job the first night. It was horrible! So I do know what this feels like. One night I could not take it and I called Larry to come get me and he did. First time and only time I EVER walked off a job! The next day I applied at Home Shopping Network for a job and got it. At HSN, I worked closely with people of many different races and we all got along great. But.....most of the people were from "up north" and I am not saying that had anything to do with it but there was no trouble there.


----------



## katlupe

Do you even plan your day with all kinds of things you are going to do and not do one thing? For some reason I just feel tired and sad. Not sure why as nothing in particular has happened to me or anyone I know of. Maybe I should have gone outside and taken a ride to the park. Sometimes the best thing for me is being outside.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Do you even plan your day with all kinds of things you are going to do and not do one thing? For some reason I just feel tired and sad. Not sure why as nothing in particular has happened to me or anyone I know of. Maybe I should have gone outside and taken a ride to the park. Sometimes the best thing for me is being outside.


It’s the change in the weather for me.

I’m really enjoying this little taste of fall but all I want to do is eat and sleep today.


----------



## katlupe

I need to make some calls and see if I can find an oral surgeon who puts a patient out to extract their teeth. I need to have the rest of mine done but I CANNOT go through it again being awake. It was a traumatic ordeal for me. The pain afterwards is bad enough but getting all those shots was like being tortured. Trouble is my insurance (medicaid) does not pay for everything. I was tempted to put it on my credit card but don't want to struggle to make those payments again. 

Since I am having so much trouble finding an aide at this time, I am going to call someone who does not work for RCIL (the agency I am supposed to use). Just have someone come in and do a thorough cleaning and go from there. I believe I can use the money I have budgeted for getting my hair done this month. It does not need color yet and just having it trimmed is not that much.

Yesterday, I watched the live stream that was streamed last week of Jeanne Robertson's funeral. I feel so bad about her dying. I have watched her YouTube channel for a few years now. Many times I would just watch her videos over and over. It was a beautiful service and I feel so bad not only for her son, Beaver, but her staff too. I liked her advice about looking at every day situations and seeing something funny about it or make it funny by exaggerating the story. Actually, that is how my bf is. Always has a story.


----------



## Sliverfox

Know  what  you mean  about  making plans   for the day & none  get done.

My aunt used to  say"The mind makes plans that the body can't  keep."

Off to make  the bed,, & make myself  decent.

Then hopefully make  hubby another  peach custard pie.
I think this is the 4th one I've made him.

Can I admit I'm tired of that pie?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Know  what  you mean  about  making plans   for the day & none  get done.
> 
> My aunt used to  say"The mind makes plans that the body can't  keep."
> 
> Off to make  the bed,, & make myself  decent.
> 
> Then hopefully make  hubby another  peach custard pie.
> I think this is the 4th one I've made him.
> 
> Can I admit I'm tired of that pie?


Peach pie sounds really good! Lucky hubby!


----------



## katlupe

Had a nice day yesterday. Sonny took me out for lunch to the Chinese buffet restaurant that we like. It was pretty busy, but you know, check day. Then went to Walmart and I had to get a box fan and a cordless telephone for my son. Picked up a few groceries but not a lot. Store was too busy for me to shop. Funny how the lines are so long at the clerk check-outs but the self-check outs were empty. I love it because I like to pack my own groceries. The clerks handle everyone's items after they handled them. Seems to me the fewer other people handle your items the better. Sonny will always go to a clerk if I am not with him. He knows better when I am with him though. LOL


----------



## katlupe

This morning I went to Tops on Jazzy. It was hot out by that time but felt good with the wind in my hair. Felt like I needed to put my feet up for a bit so watched a movie while I colored. Now I am cooking supper, chicken marinated in Spiedie chicken barbecue marinade in the Nuwave oven. Smells good! Going to clean Rabbit's cage in a few minutes. 

Today there were people in parks but I wanted to get home. I guess with the compression stockings on, I do not feel like sitting outside in the sun. They are warm and I get too hot. So I do what I got to do and get back to my apartment. I do a little bit of work then sit down at the computer or in the recliner. In the recliner, I can put my feet up for a spell. 

At Tops they had a sale table for summer items (not food) so I got a plush bath mat in light blue for $3.75 and it was selling for $14.99. I needed one but had put off getting one. I really needed one for when I get out of the shower. Good price. There was a pretty insulated cup with a steel inside and a plastic lid..........they call it a wine tumbler, in pink and purple floral design. It sold originally for $15.99 and was on sale for $4.00 so I bought that also. I don't usually splurge and buy extra stuff but both of these were things I had wanted to buy anyway.


----------



## katlupe

As you know, I lived in a secluded location in the state forest for close to twenty years. I called it Peaceful Forest as that was what it was. Very quiet unless a car was going by or my husband was using a chainsaw. I could not play music unless I used my mp3 player and eventually, a boom box. I got used to the quiet. Very still except when the various breezes swept through the forest. Even the wind turbine was quiet, barely heard it spin.

It taught me to be aware of all sounds. The sound I loved and dearly miss since moving here was the morning song of the birds after they arrived in the spring. Watching them gathering to build their nests and start their morning song around 5 AM every morning, It would awake me slowly and I would eagerly get up and fix coffee and just listen. Some mornings I would take my coffee out on the porch or in the garden to surround myself with their music. It was such a happy sound!

There were sounds that were not so welcome though. I know people like owls and I used to also. But I had cats and when I first moved there I would not let my cats be outside after dark. because of the owls. I would hear them every night answering each other through out the forest. Or killing rabbits and other small creatures.  The cats came in when I finished supper and learned to come to the door if they were not all ready inside. Cats love to be outside at night. It is their favorite time but also a dangerous time for them. If I had lived alone, I would probably not ever had let them learn to be outside at all. If they had to be watched to not go out the door or cried at night to go out, my husband would rather let them have their way than to hear them or have them disturb his sleep or whatever. It was a source of resentment in me that I kept to myself. I am not a fighter.

The forest directly across the road from my house. When my cats were younger they adventured out there. As they got older, if they did, they stayed close but still liked to be outside. It was like anything that is pretty. Pretty but dangerous or not good for you. Coyotes lived in the forest also and I would hear them howling as they ran along the creek bed on some nights. They did not come to our yard though due to our highly spirited horses. If any animal came nearby, they would be running, jumping and making noise.


----------



## katlupe

Well my Walmart order arrived today. I ordered if Friday and here it is already. It cost the same as if I bought it in the store. But I did not have to walk around the aisles on the far side of the store and taking it out to the car and then bringing it upstairs to my apartment. It is more convenient this way. Another thing is that I cannot find the unscented garbage bags in our local store but there available to buy buy online. I could barely stand the scent of the last box I bought but it is almost empty now. 

I did not buy food items but things like garbage bags, toilet tissue, tissues, dish soap and some other things. It is just so much easier for me since I usually shop with my walker. Sonny usually pushed the shopping cart but lately has been using a store scooter because his feet are not good. So I have been buying only enough to put in two grocery bags at the most. Then when he brings me home, I can bring them upstairs on my walker seat instead of getting a cart. 

It has been a lazy day for me. I had every intention of doing that load of laundry that I keep planning on doing. But I felt it was smarter to keep my feet up. I can do things inside my apartment but going downstairs is not going to happen today.

I hope I will be better by Wednesday because Sonny has promised to take me to the Salvation Army to donate my stuff that is my storage locker. Two big things of good clothing. Not going to worry about if I will be able to wear them again or not. Takes up too much room. Boxes of books, household stuff and Christmas decorations. I really need that storage area empty so I can use it more wisely. Plus there seems to be a musty smell in that storage room so best to get rid of the good stuff now.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Had a nice day yesterday. Sonny took me out for lunch to the Chinese buffet restaurant that we like. It was pretty busy, but you know, check day. Then went to Walmart and I had to get a box fan and a cordless telephone for my son. Picked up a few groceries but not a lot. Store was too busy for me to shop. Funny how the lines are so long at the clerk check-outs but the self-check outs were empty. I love it because I like to pack my own groceries. The clerks handle everyone's items after they handled them. Seems to me the fewer other people handle your items the better. Sonny will always go to a clerk if I am not with him. He knows better when I am with him though. LOL


Oh, great, now I WANT Chinese food.


----------



## katlupe

I am eagerly awaiting awaiting cold weather. I want to wake up and see frost on the car windows in the parking lot. I see other people wearing jackets when they go outside. Not me. Not yet. I believe I must be the only person here (in my building) who does not complain about the cold weather. There are a couple apartments who do not have air conditioners and I do not understand how they can stand it. Especially on the 3rd floor. I can say all this now but before I moved here, when I was with my husband, any mention of wanting cold weather or even liking it, would set him off. I see the temperature is 52 degrees but it is much hotter than that inside my apartment. 

One of the reasons too, that I left my marriage when I left my house was money and debt. I tried many times to talk to him about it. I wanted to do the "snowball" affect of paying down debt. But he would not even listen. He would storm out of the room cussing and banging stuff around (did I mention he had a very bad temper?). I hated living that way. No money to even make a budget for things like food and our mortgage (a big $283. a month!) or health insurance for me (he had the VA). When I left he was all sweetness and cream. Tried to work on me but it was too late. 

Ever since I moved here in 2018, I write out a budget sheet for the month. If I want or need something, I must save for it. I am doing okay with this. Paid off a few of the bills I moved here with. I have 4 presently. Since I do not go a lot of places (or even want to) I don't need to spend much money on eating out or clothing. I just gave a big bag of clothing to my friend upstairs. My biggest luxury was the Ancestry subscription. I take a vacation from it every so often. Like now.


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe,, cool weather is with us today  here in NW Pa.
My knees are  chilled , time  to  put on longer pants?

The poor dog must be  cold,, I see his legs shaking in his  sleep.
The sun should be on the back deck,, so he can 'sun bathe'.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> katlupe,, cool weather is with us today  here in NW Pa.
> My knees are  chilled , time  to  put on longer pants?
> 
> The poor dog must be  cold,, I see his legs shaking in his  sleep.
> The sun should be on the back deck,, so he can 'sun bathe'.


He may be just chasing rabbits in his dreams.  Longer pants?  Yes.  It’s 90 during the days and 60 at 6 am so long pants in the morning and shorts at about 9 am.  We might actually have a cold winter this year


----------



## Sliverfox

I watch how the  wild life  changes  habits , colors to get some idea  what  Fall/Winter might be  like.

Hummingbirds are still coming to the feeder.
Am seeing  young deer still with spots.

This is the first year we've had flock of turkey  feeding on deer  corn & grass hoppers.

They fed heavily the day before it  our  first  cool night , 45*.

Wild turkey  hunting starts  end of Oct.  probably won't see any till after all hunting seasons are over.


----------



## MarciKS

The only time of the year I like is fall.


----------



## katlupe

Well, I am a happy camper tonight! First thing is that I am interviewing an aide on Thursday morning! She answered the ad I put up on RCIL's website. Sounds like she is experienced and lives close by. Looking forward to meeting her. Since she is in their system already, there will not be a mountain of paperwork to do. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Second thing is that Sonny ordered new tires for my mobility chair, "Jazzy". The threads are showing and I was worried about it. He came up here this afternoon and checked the nuts out to make sure of the size and shape. Then made some calls. To order directly from the manufacturer would have been over $300. So he ordered the tires from Amazon and his SIL works for a tire place and he said they can figure it out.........not sure what needs to be done but they will take care of it for me. 

Now doesn't it seem strange that hundreds of people are using these things and then when you need to replace or repair parts of it they are hard to find? I am lucky to have a mechanical minded man in my life, but what about others who do not? My friend downstairs paid a guy from the manufacturer of her scooter to come here and put her new batteries in. A couple hundred dollars for him to do that because he comes from Syracuse. Now my neighbor across the hall puts the batteries in for no charge. 

My counselor from Adult Services (the ones who have the program for the home aides) is coming here on Thursday afternoon to go over my paperwork and see what I need. They like to make sure you are doing okay and see if you need anything else. My original paperwork had expired and I hadn't gotten an aide in all that time. They are hard to come by around here.


----------



## katlupe

I almost forgot..............tomorrow Sonny is picking me up to take me to the Salvation Army in Binghamton. I am cleaning out a mess of stuff in my storage locker. I am excited about this. I wanted to give the stuff away but that takes too long.


----------



## Sliverfox

Am seeing ads in local paper wanting more care givers.
Good  luck with  the tires  for  Jazzy.

When you mentioned about getting out & about with it.
Thought ,she needs 'winter  treads'


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Am seeing ads in local paper wanting more care givers.
> Good  luck with  the tires  for  Jazzy.
> 
> When you mentioned about getting out & about with it.
> Thought ,she needs 'winter  treads'


I need the tires because the tire is showing threads in the middle of the tire. Actually I do not take it outside in winter or wet weather. I could, others do but I don't like to get the tires wet and then come inside. If it is cold, but dry, I will take it outside. 

This morning the woman who answered the ad I put on RCIL's website for my aide job. Then after that, my counselor is coming for our appointment. Saying a prayer that it all works out because I really need some help.

I am excited about working on my storage locker now. I will take a picture of it to show how it looks now. But I will be emptying it out more so I can keep things I really need down there, as well as my extra supplies. I already keep Rabbit's hay, paper towels, tissues and toilet tissue down there. I can put extra cleaning supplies or personal care items there. In Rubbermaid containers, of course.


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on my blog again. I want to write a few times a week. I used to write four of them and would do at least one a day. Now it takes my brain a little more work to see things that I do that might be of interest to people of my generation. Many of us cannot go out and work in big gardens and canning jars of food. I know some still can but I am writing about things in my life and I think there are many women just like me. With the same problems and need to figure out what or how to do these things.

This is my newest blog post, Living Your Best Life, Disabilities Included! The reason I wrote this is I was talking to someone about goals and how he thought age didn't matter. You can set a goal and just work toward it. Do what you have to. Of course, even though he is older than me, he has never had health or financial issues. It is difficult for me to take advice from someone who had never lived in the actual situation I am in. I think this is why I relate to Sonny (my boyfriend) so well. He has had a hard life too. 

Well anyway, I am going to make a goal list today............yes, another one. I have one for health and home stuff but want another one for my brain. As I was speaking to this friend, he did make me feel like I was smarter than I think. Even though I am not someone who went to college or had fancy jobs. And he actually has done those things but I felt an unhappiness in him. 

My appointment with interviewing an aide is pushed back to tomorrow. She called and had to have a tooth extracted today. I told her no problem. So just waiting for my other appointment. Then might go downstairs to check out my storage locker and wash a load of laundry.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Anniversary to my little bunny boy, Rabbit! Seven years ago today an owl dropped him on my homestead. He had wounds on his side but he survived! That was in 2014 and I knew zero about owning a rabbit as a house pet. He is super smart and a wonderful pet to share my life with. I love him so much and he seems to love me right back. 

This is this morning having his breakfast banana. I gave him a bigger piece since it is a special day


----------



## katlupe

I am excited! I met with the young woman who is going to take the job as my aide. I liked her immediately. I have a good feeling about this and she took all the paperwork to fill out. But she is already employed by RCIL so she doesn't have to do all of it. She is going to work for me on Tuesday and Thursday from 12:00 - 2:00. She has been doing this work for 7 years now and is a single mother of 3 children. I need this so bad.

Now I am getting ready to go downstairs to our coffee hour in the community room. After that I might venture outside to see what is happening with getting the parks prepared for Colorscape this week-end. I imagine it will be pretty big this year since it was skipped last year.


----------



## katlupe

Today, Sonny is bringing his scooter up and we are going to Colorscape. Colorscape is an art festival with live music, food and all types of entertainment for two days. It is outside in the four parks that are almost right across the street from my building. They have been putting up tents and stuff since Thursday. I am taking my camera so I will have pictures to share. They could not have it last  year so I think it will be pretty big today. Last night they had fireworks going off, so must be it was getting started.

If it wasn't for my mobility chair and Sonny's scooter, I would not have as much fun at things like this. We go all over the place checking out all the beautiful artwork. Some of the artists work on their projects right there. The food carts are expensive so we most likely will not buy from those. There is a small coffee shop, locally owned that I want to get a coffee from while we are out. Just to check it out and see if I can go in there on my own with my chair. 

I bought the Vive Sock Assist for putting on my compression stockings and it works like a charm! I love it so much I wrote my last blog post about it.


----------



## MarciKS

Glad things are going well for you. I bookmarked your blog.


----------



## katlupe

I am up early today. Yesterday instead of going back to Colorscape for the second day, Sonny took me grocery shopping instead. I felt good to have gotten to the store finally to do a big shopping trip.............but I was really done in when I got home. So I only put the cold stuff away and everything is on my counters. I am pretty lucky to have such a large kitchen for a tiny studio apartment. I made a clear spot on the one where the coffee maker sits. Important to keep that clear. Right now, I can;t wait to get some.


----------



## katlupe

In between times of elevating my feet, I managed to get my groceries put away that I left on the counter. I made chicken noodle soup and re-organized my cupboards where I keep canned goods and jars. I always make this soup when I am feeling off. It goes back to my mom. She always made homemade soups and chicken noodle especially if someone was sick.

When I lived in an apartment with my son when I was about 23 or so, I was really sick with a cold. She talked to me on her lunch hour while she was at work and never said a word about it, but she came over right after work with a bag of groceries to make her homemade chicken noodle soup for me! Not in a rush to get home to my father, because he can cook himself if he had to. Truly a wonderful mother and there was never a doubt that she loved me and my brother.

I don't have a cold today, just feeling worn out I guess and have a lot of chores to do. But I will do them when I do them.


----------



## katlupe

A shy little girl, we met at Colorscape on Saturday.


----------



## katlupe

This is the second time I am up this morning. I can't sleep. I have to put my feet up several times a day. Not in the bed but in the recliner. I don't sleep when I do that but I am relaxed and maybe my body or brain thinks I am sleeping. My whole life I have never had a problem sleeping but this is throwing my whole schedule off. The thing is that I now like the recliner better than the bed. Especially for putting my feet up. Oh well, that is how life is I guess.

When I get up like this at night, I don't turn on the light so Rabbit gets active. He starts running around like it is time to get up. I have a lot of things on my mind the last few days so that can also be interfering with my sleeping. I am just happy that fall is on the way. I try to like the hot weather, but I can't and I don't think I ever really did. I have two events coming up this week-end and then after that, I am done with making plans unless it is with hair, doctor or dental appointments. I am ready to hibernate!


----------



## katlupe

I finally got the okay for my aide to start work. I am putting her off for another week though because our building is having pest control in this coming week and no sense subjecting her to that stuff. I will get through another week on my own. Today I got all my clothing washed and hanging to dry. Tomorrow morning I will try to wash and dry towels and put them away before Sonny comes to pick me up to go to his great granddaughter's fundraiser. 

I am making more changes in my apartment. I need to have more space so that I don't trip and fall trying to avoid something. I saw on the report by the adult services counselor who came here she put "fall alert - keep areas clear" on it for the aide. So I thought I better fix it myself.


----------



## katlupe

I woke up this morning to not feeling very good. Tuesday I see my doctor so will see what else I can do about this. 

Today I was supposed to go to the fundraiser for Sonny's great granddaughter. I begged off and he said he understood. I told him to go find someone else that can and wants to go to all these things he goes to. I feel sorry for him but I told him right from the start that I would rather stay home than going anywhere. I hope he will understand when I don't go with him tomorrow to the Stockcar Hall of Fame annual event. That is even worse.........outside, hot weather, hot dogs, hamburgers, french fries and lots of walking. Just the thought of it.......yuk! 

The fundraiser is a spaghetti dinner..........of course, I try not to eat pasta, bread or meatballs made with bread crumbs so not a good thing for me to go to. I wish I could go to these things and not eat while watching others eat dish after dish. I can't because I don't have that strong of willpower. Next week is our potluck supper downstairs in the community room and that is always a carb fest. It is spaghetti and meatballs that night too! I am going to skip that one too.

More and more people eat low carbs now and yet everything is geared toward high carbs. Or they will show a picture of low carb foods and include things that I know are not on my list. Like fruit. I love fruit and I could live on it. I used to make a fruit plate with a bunch of different fresh fruits on it and just eat that for a meal. I know now, that it was not healthy for me. I can only have 20 carbs or I can feel the difference.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Seven years ago today an owl dropped him on my homestead. He had wounds on his side but he survived!


He's a lucky rabbit to have been dropped at your house!


----------



## RadishRose

I hope you feel better soon @katlupe.
By the way I bookmarked your blog.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I hope you feel better soon @katlupe.
> By the way I bookmarked your blog.


Thank you, I hope so too. And thank you for taking the time to go to my blog and read it! I really appreciate it.


----------



## katlupe

It is just a few days before fall actually begins and I am so anxious for it. I promise I will not complain when the temperatures are cold enough to turn the heat on. Hot weather is so hard for me to handle. Even with the air conditioner on, but it does make it easier to live with when you have no other choice. I miss those rain days that last all day and then some. We have not had them here this summer. Other areas around me have had them and even had flooding conditions. I think it skipped us.

I love living here in this apartment, downtown, where I can go to the store or the park in a few minutes. I remember living in my house which was about 16 miles away from Walmart and it was a big deal. We were always needing gas money or hay money (for our horses, which we should have never gotten in the first place.......but that is whole other story.) so if I needed something from the store I could not always go get it. It is true that money can split a couple faster than just about anything else. 

I always said that I was a survivor and could get a job anywhere or anytime. Well, as I got older and my knees started getting worse, I could not get a job. Even one I had to sit at. I think they must have figured I would be out of work a lot or could not walk to the file cabinet or something. Now if I had no health issues (I most likely would not be living here) I probably would have a job. Or if I didn't have a job, I would go get one because they are all over the place right now.


Living here though, I cannot make any more money. Every time I get a raise from SS, the rent goes up a little. If you make $100. for anything, even something you sell, you are supposed to tell the manager and then your rent is adjusted for that month. So it is like you are better off not selling anything for that amount because you don't get to keep the whole thing. I think you could sell it for $99. though. Sometimes you might need something and it is not in your budget so you want to sell something (like jewelry or tools) so you can buy it. You can take the chance of doing so without telling them but if they find out (they have ways!) your rent might go up forever or you could get kicked out. Not sure what would happen. Oh well, that is life.


----------



## katlupe

The agency that provides my aide to help me, sent me a big package of masks for me to give her when she is here working. I was surprised to see it at my mailbox but appreciate it. She will be starting on the 28th. 

I have a lot of things going on this week......plus not doing very well with my legs. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appointment and hope he/she can help. I am wearing the compression stockings every day and actually I like them. I have gone for a number of years now with no socks due to the elastic at the top. I don't understand why these make my legs feel good but they do. 

Since my feet have been swelling up, it makes me remember my mom. Her feet were always swelled up and they hurt. You could not touch them. I went to her house once a week and gave a her a good sponge bath (could not get her in their shower it was super tiny and if I got her in it with a walker I could not help her) and washed her hair. Every so often, when needed, I would color her hair for her. Her hair was never gray, she would not allow that!


----------



## katlupe

Today is the first morning in many days that I woke up to not having swollen feet and ankles. Sometimes the feet would be down, but never the ankles. I slept in the recliner with my legs on the wedge I use in the bed. Maybe they were higher than normal and I did go back through out the day a bunch of times and made myself stay there for 30 minutes or more each time. I go to the doctor today and I made a list of things to mention to him.

Hope whoever reads this has a great day........last day of summer, make the most of it.


----------



## Shero

katlupe said:


> Today is the first morning in many days that I woke up to not having swollen feet and ankles. Sometimes the feet would be down, but never the ankles. I slept in the recliner with my legs on the wedge I use in the bed. Maybe they were higher than normal and I did go back through out the day a bunch of times and made myself stay there for 30 minutes or more each time. I go to the doctor today and I made a list of things to mention to him.
> 
> Hope whoever reads this has a great day........last day of summer, make the most of it.


I wish you good health katlupe and must tell you, I enjoy your easy way of writing your blog


----------



## katlupe

Shero said:


> I wish you good health katlupe and must tell you, I enjoy your easy way of writing your blog


Thank you, Shero! I appreciate you taking the time to read it.


----------



## katlupe

I have had a few very rough days, but think I am on the downside of it now. I do not want to say here what happened to me, but will say I would not wish it on my worse enemy. I would rather not detail what it was because I don't want it showing up in online searches. Let's just say it was an experience I hope to never have again. Due to that my body is rebelling and it entailed a lot of work that I had to do.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit and I had to spend half our day yesterday downstairs in the Community Room. He had not been out of my apartment since we moved here. He was very good and no problem at all. I was proud of my little guy.


----------



## katlupe

Up at 5 this morning. Doing laundry while nobody is down there. 

I have been thinking about how much people fight. In my building there has become a issue with a lady on one floor becoming friends with two new tenants on her floor and getting them, one in particular, to try to take over the tenant meeting and potluck supper night. Now since I have lived here, 3 years, that lady has never even came to the meetings until this month. Nor the potluck suppers. 

The group of them said things against the lady who has been organizing these things for at least 3 years that I know of. Hurt her feelings terribly, she was in tears. Last night the 2nd group had their potluck supper and nobody on my floor who usually goes went to it. Nor did the people on the floor above me. I guess they should have their own potluck suppers on a different night than we do. I would solve it like that. 

One of the new ladies is sort of pushy and she did come to one tenant meeting and started taking notes immediately. Then she had ideas for all sorts of classes and people to come in and talk to us about insurance and things like that. No one showed up to any of them. The manager had a nutritionist come in and give a talk too but no one showed up to that either. I didn't go because I don't go to those things. I have trouble enough going to the meetings, bingo and the suppers. I only go to keep close to my neighbors, otherwise I would never see them.


----------



## katlupe

I didn't realize until I posted the photo in the teapot thread that my poster in my bathroom is the same sunflowers.
This is the teapot that I posted (it is $275.00 dollars on the site I found it at):



(I think I posted it there, I lose track. I posted it on my fakebook page and everyone went bananas!)

Here is the poster in my bathroom:


----------



## katlupe

I cannot wait for Tuesday when my aide starts. I am just so worn out today and the thought of having someone to help me is almost like a dream. I keep thinking at the last minute something will happen where she can't work for me. People with children, especially daughters, are usually fortunate as they usually help their parents. When you have a disabled child it is completely different. 

So I finished the laundry earlier and came back and made a pot of chicken soup. My comfort food. Now I am going to keep my feet up a bit and then do Rabbit's cage. Sonny is bringing me more water and spring mix for Rabbit. I think I will have him bring me some ice cream too..........been one of those days when I need something. I didn't want him to drive here because he is having headaches due to a new medication. But he can't stay home, so he may as well bring me the water.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I didn't realize until I posted the photo in the teapot thread that my poster in my bathroom is the same sunflowers.
> This is the teapot that I posted (it is $275.00 dollars on the site I found it at):
> 
> View attachment 185632
> 
> (I think I posted it there, I lose track. I posted it on my fakebook page and everyone went bananas!)
> 
> Here is the poster in my bathroom:
> 
> View attachment 185633



I think your poster is a print of Vincent Van Gogh's Sunflowers.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I think your poster is a print of Vincent Van Gogh's Sunflowers.


It is and the teapot is from the Franz Collection and this is what they say about it in the description: "This Van Gogh Sunflowers Porcelain Teapot from the Franz Collection pays tribute to the celebrated artist. The vivid floral motif stays true to Van Gogh's style. Each piece in this collection is licensed and endorsed by the prestigious Van Gogh Museum. This hand painted teapot is the perfect way to express your passion for art and the beauty of nature or makes a fantastic gift for a friend."


----------



## katlupe

I have spent years it seems getting rid of extra stuff. Where did it all come from? Years of stuff I guess. Then my parents died and I ended up with their things that I was too sentimental about throwing away. Now I am onto myself to just get rid of anything I do not need or want or just saved because it was my parents'. Most of the things they had weren't worth anything anyway. My father bought a lot of stuff at thrift stores and then he never threw a thing away. I had to do that after he died in 2012. 

I have a tendency to collect old tee shirts and sheets for just in case I need them. So out they go. I will keep maybe 5 old sheets because I use them to block my door because there is space between the floor and the bottom of the door. Two I use for Rabbit, one in front of his cage because jumping in and out he scatters hay. And one under my computer table because he does the same thing there, eats hay and makes a mess. From now on I do not need old tee shirts and all those extra sheets.

Another bad habit I have is collecting plastic containers. I have plenty of glass canning jars or glass bowls with covers for leftovers. I do not need those. Out they go too. No more collecting.

Working on this today.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I have spent years it seems getting rid of extra stuff. Where did it all come from? Years of stuff I guess. Then my parents died and I ended up with their things that I was too sentimental about throwing away. Now I am onto myself to just get rid of anything I do not need or want or just saved because it was my parents'. Most of the things they had weren't worth anything anyway. My father bought a lot of stuff at thrift stores and then he never threw a thing away. I had to do that after he died in 2012.
> 
> I have a tendency to collect old tee shirts and sheets for just in case I need them. So out they go. I will keep maybe 5 old sheets because I use them to block my door because there is space between the floor and the bottom of the door. Two I use for Rabbit, one in front of his cage because jumping in and out he scatters hay. And one under my computer table because he does the same thing there, eats hay and makes a mess. From now on I do not need old tee shirts and all those extra sheets.
> 
> Another bad habit I have is collecting plastic containers. I have plenty of glass canning jars or glass bowls with covers for leftovers. I do not need those. Out they go too. No more collecting.
> 
> Working on this today.


I continue to rid myself of stuff as well. Made my husband put his stuff away and gave away a shelving unit along with some more containers.  Today the rest of his beer mug collection goes to a friend that took the others.  I am still working on the photos, but separated all the photos on dvds and am taking them to my daughter in October.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I am looking forward to my new aide starting. She will be here at noon for two hours. I had to recognize the fact that this is really what I needed. I tried to do so many things and just could not. Who would think I would have difficulty cleaning a studio apartment???  It is not that I am so old, I am not. I don't even feel it in my head that I am this age (69). But due to my health condition, mostly mobility, I need the help. 

I am up and having coffee and looked at my feet.......they went down! Really down this morning. I took a picture of them to have something to keep track with. I was busy yesterday and used my walker instead of Jazzy. Now as I write this, I wonder if walking is what helped or if it is the weather turning cooler? I am forcing myself to not use Jazzy unless I am going down the street. I can use the walker to get to the dumpster. Maybe I can increase that walk when I am out there. 

Since I emptied out a lot of clothing that I do not wear I have some empty spots and one whole drawer in my dresser. I put my gel pens in part of that drawer. Now they are not out in the open and I have to put the ones I want to use in a small tray. When I am done, I can put the tray back in the drawer till I color again. I need as little clutter as possible in this apartment since it is so small. Small, but just right for me!


----------



## katlupe

I am up early today because I went to bed early. I wanted to get started on a Instant Pot experiment as early as possible. I am cooking a pork shoulder boneless roast in the IP but when it is done cooking, I am leaving it on warm for about 6 hours. I follow a cooking channel called 6 Sisters Stuff and she said she does that to make it real tender and juicy. So I will see about that because the IP's slow cooking option is not good to use. I have a slow cooker, is new but I love the way the IP cooks much better. It smells good.....making me hungry.

Yesterday, as I mentioned before, my new aide started working for me. Our day went well. She is here for 2 hours but yesterday, she had to leave half an hour early to get her vaccine. So on Thursday, she will be here for 2 and a half hours. She mopped my kitchen and bathroom floors. Put clean bedding on my bed. (Oh boy! I cannot do that no matter how I try.) Did some laundry and took my garbage out to the dumpster. She did a good job and I will have more stuff for her to do on Thursday. Basically I was getting to know her on the first visit. 

When she first gets here, she has to call in to the agency with my phone and it clocks her in. Then when she leaves she uses my phone and clocks out. I hope this works out for me.


----------



## katlupe

The pork roast is perfection! Now I see how to use my IP as a crockpot as well as a pressure cooker........but never use the slow cook option on it. Doesn't cook it enough or like a real crockpot. This worked good.

I had signed up a couple of weeks ago for a food box for seniors through the office for the aging (I guess that is me, aging) and it came today. Two medium sized boxes that were packed. Then my friend from downstairs came to my door with a box of things from her box that she did not want. Did I want them? Yes, it is food, I took it.

One thing she did not want was a bag of apples. Now I have two, so tomorrow I am making applesauce in the crockpot. Not the Instant Pot. The last time I made applesauce was at my house on the wood stove. I would just let it simmer till it was the way I liked it and boy did it smell good. I had a lot of apple trees there but shared many with my horses.

Another thing in the box was 3 ears of fresh corn so they are in the IP right now to go with the pork roast for my supper. I haven't really eaten anything today but grab a bite here and there of stuff. So that will be my meal for the day when it is done.


My building is the brick one to the left.

I walked.........yes, I WALKED, with my walker, but nonetheless I walked and did not use Jazzy, to the Service Pharmacy across the city parking lot. When I first moved here I used to go there all the time, but have not felt confident enough to get there and back on foot. I am afraid of using Jazzy till Sonny changes the tires so can't just run to the store. Today is my friend and neighbor's birthday and I wanted to get a card for her. So I made myself do it and it is a beautiful day, not too hot and bright and sunny, so it was enjoyable. I also got her a Dove candy bar to put in the card. She needs cheering up since others downstairs have been kind of bullying her and she is too nice for that type of treatment.

I mean really........people our age acting like that????? Kind of childish. In a senior living building I think people should work together for the good of everyone here, not try to create trouble between each other. We have enough of that in our country already.


----------



## katlupe

I made applesauce this morning in the Instant Pot. So easy! I don't even peel the apples and only added cinnamon and 1 cup of water for the IP.  6 minutes cooking time, then natural release. Used the immersion blender to blend it and that was it. Poured it in jars to put in the refrigerator. No sugar and it is as sweet as I like it. Tastes like a dessert. I got 2 quarts from 2 bags of apples. 

The swelling of my feet have gone way down. Now I really think the cooler weather helps but so does the fact that I am trying to use my walker more than Jazzy. I need Jazzy if I leave the building, but most of the time I can use the walker. 

A man in our building lost his wife maybe in 2019 and he has been very quiet and stays in his apartment all the time. Sometimes he gets to talking to me and talks and talks because he is lonely. He never comes to the potluck suppers or coffee hour like he did when his wife was alive. I would have described him as being timid. 

He told a couple of us last week that is now taking martial arts. He said the master (that's what they call the teacher I think) asked him why he wanted to take it and he said how bad he has felt and lost all his pride and confidence when his wife died. The master told him that after a few lessons, he will be walking tall with confidence.  I just saw him this morning and he was out in the hall with the other people on his hall and he was talking and laughing and completely different.


----------



## RadishRose

It's nice to hear your widowed neighbor is feeling better well there must be something to the martial arts program.

Is that a cup of your homemade applesauce at the bottom of your post? Is it on a tray? very interesting, where did you get it?


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> It's nice to hear your widowed neighbor is feeling better well there must be something to the martial arts program.
> 
> Is that a cup of your homemade applesauce at the bottom of your post? Is it on a tray? very interesting, where did you get it?


Yes, that was the applesauce I made today. Yes, it is on a metal tray that I use on the seat of my walker to make it into a tray table. I carry stuff on it and eat on it. I have had it for years. I think I bought it at Fortunoff's out on Long Island.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny took me out to do errands yesterday. Went to the post office for money orders for my son's rent and my rent. I buy my money order a month in advance so I file that for now. I do that because our last manager wanted the rent on the first even though most people don't get their SS checks till the 3rd. I now get mine on the first, but at that time I got it on the 3rd. We have a different manager now and she gives you 10 days. 

I give my son some cash from his check and I don't know what he buys but I think it is important that he gets something to spend freely. I pay all his bills online except the rent and he gives the money order to the landlord's assistant when she comes around for the rents. So we stop at his apartment and he comes down to the car for the cash and rent and then we go shopping. He asked if I would get him a bag of cat food at Walmart and we did that and brought it to him. He lives on the 2nd floor of his building so I can't go upstairs and neither can Sonny. I call him on the phone and he comes down to the car when we pull up. Works okay for now.

I switched coffee cups this morning, to a heavier one. The little one I was using was not heavy enough to trigger the mug warmer to keep the coffee warm. I am a slow drinker (of anything) and I like my coffee hot but I always ended up drinking cold coffee. This little thing works great but of course, I have to use a bigger cup. I think I had started using a smaller one so I drank it faster.

Today I have some meat to vacuum pack and then going to make a meatloaf using ground beef and breakfast sausage. It is an experiment that I have never made before. Other than that, planning on having my feet up off and on through out the day. I am liking this cooler weather, in fact, I just turned my heat on when I got up. 44 degrees.


----------



## katlupe

This is my newest post on my blog. Applesauce in the Instant Pot is Simple and Easy. It was not easy to write! Seems that blogger changes the size and type of font and everything, even the html says it is set at what I set it at. Drives me crazy! I just write this for my own satisfaction and this takes the enjoyment out of it.


----------



## katlupe

Today has been a pretty busy day for me. Started off the first thing (after coffee, of course) by taking the empty hay tote downstairs to my storage locker and bringing up a full one. Then did 3 loads of laundry, washing and drying this time. I only use one machine at a time just in case someone else wants to use one. There are only 4 and one is not working. Smaller loads work better for me anyway. So when one is in the dryer, l put another load in the washer.

I have taken almost all the clothing out of the closets and dressers and if I don't wear it, out it went. So now I have more room. Space is valuable and I cannot devote space to things I don't use or want. I did the same with sheets and pillowcases. If they are shabby, out! The stuff I kept, I washed whether it needed it or not and then organized the drawers or closets better. 

It is raining now, but my window is open anyway. I love the fresh smell of outdoors. When I lived at my house, I used to sit on the porch when it was raining to have my morning coffee. I liked it. I could never say I liked it because my husband would wake up in a very bad mood if it was raining or snowing. If I was happy and liking the bad weather, he'd grumble about it all day. So I kept quiet and just talked to myself or my cats. Here I feel so free but sometimes I am afraid I will wake up and find out it is a dream. 

I did manage to write a blog post today. I have been trying to write a few each week. I used to write them daily.....but not all years. Some years I only wrote a handful if that. Depends on what was going on at that time. I almost forgot that I vacuum packed the meat I bought at the store too. Whew! Now I am tired....


----------



## katlupe

It is crazy........Sonny didn't get his SS check deposited in his account on Friday, as he should have. He called SS and today they finally answered him. They said he has to bring a photo ID, a utility bill and a letter from his bank..........to prove that he is alive! Now this is not the first time his checks have been late by a day or so but this is the first time he has to prove he is alive.


----------



## katlupe

Today, I started using my new LegXercise! I did 7 minutes because I want to go slowly. My doctor said it was okay to use. She said it is like what they have in physical therapy and was happy for me to try it. It is passive exercise so I can sit down and watch television or color while I use it. Hardly felt like I was doing anything at all. It sounds too good to be true, but after talking to my doctor about it, I felt better.

Here is a video review about it. "The LegXercise PRO is a capable and easy to use automatic leg exercise machine for seniors and the elderly. It is designed to provide passive movement to the feet and legs to stimulate blood flow which, in turn, reduces leg pain, cramps, and swelling."

As he says it is not going to replace aerobic exercise. It is for people who are usually sitting and not able to be doing regular exercise. The reason I got it was that it is good for bad circulation and swelling in your legs and feet. 

LegXercise Pro Review


----------



## katlupe

I just saw this on fb and thought I should share it here.

I spent an hour in the bank with my dad,
as he had to transfer some money. I couldn't resist
myself and asked...
''Dad, why don't we activate your internet banking?''
''Why would I do that?'' He asked...
''Well, then you wont have to spend an hour here for
things like making a transfer.
You can even do your shopping online. Everything will
be so easy!''

I was so excited about initiating him into the world of
Net banking.
He asked ''If I do that, I wont have to step out of the
house?”
''Yes, yes''! I said. I told him how even groceries can
be delivered at your door now and how amazon
delivers everything!

His answer left me tongue-tied.
He said ''Since I entered this bank today, I have met
four of my friends, I have chatted awhile with the staff
who know me very well by now.
You know, I am alone...this is the company that I need.
I like to get ready and come to the bank. I have
enough time, it is the physical touch that I crave.

Two years back, I got sick. The store owner from whom
I buy fruits, came to see me and sat by my bedside
and cried.
When your Mom fell down a few days back while on
her morning walk, our local grocer saw her and
immediately got his car to rush her home as he knows
where I live.

Would I have that 'human' touch if everything became
online?
Why would I want everything delivered to me and force
me to interact with just my computer?
I like to know the person that I'm dealing with and not
just the 'seller'. It creates bonds of Relationships.
Does Amazon deliver all this as well?'''
Technology isn't life..
Spend time with people .. Not with devices.

Writer: Unknown


----------



## katlupe

When I first got "Rabbit" I did not know about "house rabbits" or that people kept them as house pets. I started my research to see how I could care for this sweet creature. Lennon the Bunny is my favorite bunny channel and have learned so many things from it. Here is video that it took Lorelei two years to make about the bunny breeding industry. So sad but it is the truth. People don't think of them as pets with feelings and value like they do with cats and dogs. People just dump them outside without a second thought. This video does not show any dead bunnies, just ones that have been neglected.


----------



## katlupe

My aide came today. She cleaned the bathroom and did some laundry. I had my fairy lights on in the living room, on the silver Christmas tree that is on top of the curio cabinet. The lights trail across the cabinet door to a hanging basket and then to a vase with fall leaves in it (fake ones). They flash, fading from colored lights to warm (yellow) ones. I leave them up all year so when it is gloomy..........or I am gloomy, I turn them on. My aide really liked them and said how she needs to get some. I had a little box with several strands of them in it that I do not use nor want. They run on batteries and the ones I use are on a USB that is plugged in. So I gave them to her. You would have thought I gave a million dollars! lol More space in my closet now.

I made chicken noodle soup in the Instant Pot today. 

Sonny had a stress test this morning and I worried about him all day. I kept busy though with my aide and making soup. By the time I called him, he was at home and said he was whipped but okay. Just tired. He said it took longer than usual because they brought in medical students who had never seen, nor some had ever heard of his condition, dextrocardia. That is when your heart is on the right side of your body instead of the left. He said the doctor told them to set up the test and didn't tell them about the condition. Then they realized there was no heart beat.........then he explained it was because the heart is on the other side. He said they all found it very interesting.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I made chicken noodle soup in the Instant Pot today.


 I love the smell of simmering chicken soup!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I love the smell of simmering chicken soup!


Me too! I love when it drifts out in the hall and people get off the elevator and can smell it! lol


----------



## Jules

Not sure how I got so behind in reading your diary, because I enjoy your style of writing.  I do feel bad when you’re having an off day.  What nasty people those women are who ganged up on another who has been working hard for everyone else. 

A suggestion to keep your coffee hot, get a stainless steel to-go coffee mug.  Mine hold 2 cups and stays hot for a couple of hours while I sip on it.  No fear of spills either.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> Not sure how I got so behind in reading your diary, because I enjoy your style of writing.  I do feel bad when you’re having an off day.  What nasty people those women are who ganged up on another who has been working hard for everyone else.
> 
> A suggestion to keep your coffee hot, get a stainless steel to-go coffee mug.  Mine hold 2 cups and stays hot for a couple of hours while I sip on it.  No fear of spills either.


Thank you, Jules! I appreciate you reading it. 

I have a couple stainless steel water cups, one is really for wine (which I don't drink, I got it because it is pretty) and I think I will try it with coffee right now. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Shero

katlupe said:


> My aide came today. She cleaned the bathroom and did some laundry. I had my fairy lights on in the living room, on the silver Christmas tree that is on top of the curio cabinet. The lights trail across the cabinet door to a hanging basket and then to a vase with fall leaves in it (fake ones). They flash, fading from colored lights to warm (yellow) ones. I leave them up all year so when it is gloomy..........or I am gloomy, I turn them on. My aide really liked them and said how she needs to get some. I had a little box with several strands of them in it that I do not use nor want. They run on batteries and the ones I use are on a USB that is plugged in. So I gave them to her. You would have thought I gave a million dollars! lol More space in my closet now.
> 
> I made chicken noodle soup in the Instant Pot today.
> 
> Sonny had a stress test this morning and I worried about him all day. I kept busy though with my aide and making soup. By the time I called him, he was at home and said he was whipped but okay. Just tired. He said it took longer than usual because they brought in medical students who had never seen, nor some had ever heard of his condition, dextrocardia. That is when your heart is on the right side of your body instead of the left. He said the doctor told them to set up the test and didn't tell them about the condition. Then they realized there was no heart beat.........then he explained it was because the heart is on the other side. He said they all found it very interesting.


I never knew about dextrocardia, so Mr Google help out. Hope your boyfriend and you are okay katlupe


----------



## katlupe

Shero said:


> I never knew about dextrocardia, so Mr Google help out. Hope your boyfriend and you are okay katlupe


Thank you, Shero! We are fine. Sonny has known about this condition since he was 7 so nothing new on that. But he does not have a good heart or lungs (not anything to do with the dextrocardia) so he has to have doctor appointments and test quite often. He had a couple of heart attacks and has a pacemaker. He is pretty active though and does a lot of stuff.


----------



## katlupe

Today I did a bit of walking and standing. I used my rolling walker instead of Jazzy. I am trying to use my legs instead of depending on the mobility chair all the time. When Sonny comes here tomorrow to take me to the store, I am going to have him take his scooter back to his house. I tried to use it but I am used to Jazzy and just don't feel comfortable enough to drive his scooter on the elevator, let alone down the street.

Jazzy does "zero turns" and believe me, that makes a ton of difference! I can turn around in the elevator as well as in my bathroom. A scooter needs room. The lady across the hall and my friend downstairs both have scooters and go in the elevator all the time with them. I tried but not going to try anymore. I will wait for Jazzy to get the new tires and besides the weather is turning cooler and wetter. I will not get Jazzy's wheels wet so I don't take it outside anyway this time of year.

I didn't have to do any cooking except heating up the soup today. I have very few dishes and silverware to wash. That is why I like to make a pot of something that will last a few days. I will have a dish of the applesauce I made a little later.


----------



## katlupe

My aide comes today. Just because I now have an aide it doesn't mean I won't be doing my own housework. I am going to have her do the jobs I have a hard time doing. I don't think I will have her do my laundry unless for some reason I cannot do it. I am particular about the way things are washed and folded. She is not a perfect aide by any means and I feel she will learn how I like things as we go along. Today she can do the vacuuming and clean the top of the stove, the hood and the back side and wall of the counter. 

I worked in the past as a home health aid, a personal care aide and certified nurse's aide so I understand the jobs. The thing is that since a social agency administers this program to help seniors stay in their own homes, it is a lot of paperwork but not much else. They give you the okay to hire an aide and now you are on your own. There is no screening of the applicants. No references. No ongoing interaction with the aides. 

They say it is up to you to do the hiring and firing. The agencies I worked for in the past were not through a government program. They were private agencies that either the people's insurance or they themselves paid for. We had to be drug tested, had a background check, references and regular in-services to make sure you knew what you were doing or how to do it. It is not easy to become a boss over someone when you have not been in that position before. And what about elderly or disabled people who are weak and need assistance but are not able to govern what an aide is doing in their homes?


----------



## katlupe

Today I did 10 minutes on the Legexerciser. You could actually fall asleep doing it because the machine does the work as long as you keep your feet positioned on it. I keep adding time to it. I see today I did 510 movements, I will not call it steps because it is not truly steps. Not a substitute for an aerobic exercise. For my Lymphedema only. I am hoping to be able to walk with walker for exercise for now. Eventually I want to join the YMCA for swimming. Not yet though.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny just left so I wanted to get on here and tell you that I got Rabbit's eye medicine and put it in his eye. He was a good little guy. I didn't even need Sonny to help me. Now say a prayer that it works and his eye will be all better in a few days. No rabbit vets around here and he would not do well riding a long way in a car. 

Nighty night, my friends!


----------



## MrPants

Hope Rabbit is OK


----------



## katlupe

MrPants said:


> Hope Rabbit is OK


He has a bit of a runny eye. This stuff should take care of it.


----------



## katlupe

Our trees around here have just started adding some real color. Of course, I hadn't been out to the country lately. I just love this time of the year, especially once it really cools down. Soon I will have to cover my air conditioner. I am not taking it out though. 

Yesterday my aide came and I had her clean the top of the stove and hood and vacuumed. I always like how my apartment looks after vacuuming. I sweep up hay daily but the vacuuming is best. I used to do it every day or at least every other day. I think I will do it once a week now and have her do it once a week too. I am not going to be too fussy anymore but have to work on that. I find myself stopping myself from doing something because now I have someone who can do it for me. 

Mopping is another story..........at least until I get the new mop I ordered. It is supposed to be delivered on the 12th, so I will see. 

Yesterday Sonny took me to Tractor Supply to get Rabbit's eye medicine. They were out of it so Sonny asked them to contact the one in the next town (Greene) and yes, they had it. So we drove there, about 15 miles or so. That is where Sonny takes his dog, Cinnamon to the dog wash. So he had to take me in it to show it to me. It is pretty nice. A nice idea for people to wash their dogs in the store. Cinnamon likes it and so does Sonny.


----------



## katlupe

I was getting ready for Sonny to get here and go to the coffee hour meeting downstairs today when my neighbors across the hall came to me when I got off the elevator after getting my mail. They said they wanted to talk to me in private???? We went into my apartment and then they told me that neither one of them can do the meetings and plan the activities anymore. They both have health issues among other things. They discussed it and I was the only person they thought could do the job.

I was SO surprised and truly honored! It means handling the funds that are collected for dues ($2.00 a month and not everyone gives or has to). I went to the meeting and they spoke up and told everyone there I would be taking over. I will try to do a good job. 

I will get the book and the rest of the stuff for this tomorrow. They will help me learn how to do it. 

After the meeting, Sonny and I went upstairs to talk to another friend about her mobility scooter. She has two and wants to get rid of this one that is sitting outside her door. She said she will sell it real cheap. She is a real sweet lady so I would like to help her. The thing is that this scooter has not been started in a long time, even though she used to use it. The batteries have to be replaced so there was no way to try it out.

I think she thought Sonny would be able to sell it to someone since he sells all kinds of things. It is purple (my favorite color) and would be really sharp if she was able to clean it up. I think maybe she should get someone to clean it for her. The seat is beautiful. It is called a Rascal 300 and when I looked them up, seems like they went out of business but Walgreens seems to have a supply of them still (probably bought a large amount when they went out of business). If someone was able to buy the batteries for it (not cheap about $300 for the two it needs) and buy it from her for less than a hundred dollars it would probably be a good buy.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I was getting ready for Sonny to get here and go to the coffee hour meeting downstairs today when my neighbors across the hall came to me when I got off the elevator after getting my mail. They said they wanted to talk to me in private???? We went into my apartment and then they told me that neither one of them can do the meetings and plan the activities anymore. They both have health issues among other things. They discussed it and I was the only person they thought could do the job.
> 
> I was SO surprised and truly honored! It means handling the funds that are collected for dues ($2.00 a month and not everyone gives or has to). I went to the meeting and they spoke up and told everyone there I would be taking over. I will try to do a good job.
> 
> I will get the book and the rest of the stuff for this tomorrow. They will help me learn how to do it.
> 
> After the meeting, Sonny and I went upstairs to talk to another friend about her mobility scooter. She has two and wants to get rid of this one that is sitting outside her door. She said she will sell it real cheap. She is a real sweet lady so I would like to help her. The thing is that this scooter has not been started in a long time, even though she used to use it. The batteries have to be replaced so there was no way to try it out.
> 
> I think she thought Sonny would be able to sell it to someone since he sells all kinds of things. It is purple (my favorite color) and would be really sharp if she was able to clean it up. I think maybe she should get someone to clean it for her. The seat is beautiful. It is called a Rascal 300 and when I looked them up, seems like they went out of business but Walgreens seems to have a supply of them still (probably bought a large amount when they went out of business). If someone was able to buy the batteries for it (not cheap about $300 for the two it needs) and buy it from her for less than a hundred dollars it would probably be a good buy.


Kat, I'm so pleased about you taking over the tenants meetings! You're gonna be great; you have a nice personality, you're smart and you stay on top of things. They're gonna love you if they don't already.

It's so kind of you and Sonny to help the lady with her scooter.

I never heard of a dog wash before! What is it like; a big room with hot and cold water and do they have tubs? Whatever it is, it's gotta be better than splashing water all over the bathroom and soaking up all your towels, well I assume they have dryers there.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat, I'm so pleased about you taking over the tenants meetings! You're gonna be great; you have a nice personality, you're smart and you stay on top of things. They're gonna love you if they don't already.
> 
> It's so kind of you and Sonny to help the lady with her scooter.
> 
> I never heard of a dog wash before! What is it like; a big room with hot and cold water and do they have tubs? Whatever it is, it's gotta be better than splashing water all over the bathroom and soaking up all your towels, well I assume they have dryers there.


Thank you, Radish! I will do my best for them.

A dog wash is a big room in the back of Tractor Supply. They have everything you need to shower your dog. The tubs are stainless steel and have a ramp and a door built into the side of the tub. Once your dog is inside you shut the door. The showers have handheld sprayers that you control and many different types of shampoo and conditioners. Then there is table to dry them on with built in hair dryers.

I am not sure what it cost. I will find out. But what is nice is that you can stand up while you bathe your dog which is good for Sonny. So it is worth it. Cinnamon likes it.


----------



## katlupe

Here is another picture of Cinnamon in the Dog Wash at Tractor Supply.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Thank you, Radish! I will do my best for them.
> 
> A dog wash is a big room in the back of Tractor Supply. They have everything you need to shower your dog. The tubs are stainless steel and have a ramp and a door built into the side of the tub. Once your dog is inside you shut the door. The showers have handheld sprayers that you control and many different types of shampoo and conditioners. Then there is table to dry them on with built in hair dryers.
> 
> I am not sure what it cost. I will find out. But what is nice is that you can stand up while you bathe your dog which is good for Sonny. So it is worth it. Cinnamon likes it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 188226


This is a great idea! I wish we had something like this in my area for between visits to the groomer. My grandson comes over to wash my dog in the tub because I just can't get down there to do it. Rather, get back up.

This would be a good business venture for someone I think. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> This is a great idea! I wish we had something like this in my area for between visits to the groomer. My grandson comes over to wash my dog in the tub because I just can't get down there to do it. Rather, get back up.
> 
> This would be a good business venture for someone I think.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Do you have a Petco nearby? Many of them have dog washes. Tractor Supply too.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Do you have a Petco nearby? Many of them have dog washes. Tractor Supply too.


I will check Petco. No tractor supply here, thanks Kat!


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> I was getting ready for Sonny to get here and go to the coffee hour meeting downstairs today when my neighbors across the hall came to me when I got off the elevator after getting my mail. They said they wanted to talk to me in private???? We went into my apartment and then they told me that neither one of them can do the meetings and plan the activities anymore. They both have health issues among other things. They discussed it and I was the only person they thought could do the job.
> 
> I was SO surprised and truly honored! It means handling the funds that are collected for dues ($2.00 a month and not everyone gives or has to). I went to the meeting and they spoke up and told everyone there I would be taking over. I will try to do a good job.
> 
> I will get the book and the rest of the stuff for this tomorrow. They will help me learn how to do it.
> 
> After the meeting, Sonny and I went upstairs to talk to another friend about her mobility scooter. She has two and wants to get rid of this one that is sitting outside her door. She said she will sell it real cheap. She is a real sweet lady so I would like to help her. The thing is that this scooter has not been started in a long time, even though she used to use it. The batteries have to be replaced so there was no way to try it out.
> 
> I think she thought Sonny would be able to sell it to someone since he sells all kinds of things. It is purple (my favorite color) and would be really sharp if she was able to clean it up. I think maybe she should get someone to clean it for her. The seat is beautiful. It is called a Rascal 300 and when I looked them up, seems like they went out of business but Walgreens seems to have a supply of them still (probably bought a large amount when they went out of business). If someone was able to buy the batteries for it (not cheap about $300 for the two it needs) and buy it from her for less than a hundred dollars it would probably be a good buy.


i been reading your blog too. enjoying it immensely. have fun with the activity director thing in your building.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> i been reading your blog too. enjoying it immensely. have fun with the activity director thing in your building.


Thank you so much for reading it!


----------



## Lizzie00

I also read your blog & admire your can-do attitude…and i  your bunny stories!


----------



## katlupe

Lizzie00 said:


> I also read your blog & admire your can-do attitude…and i  your bunny stories!


Thank you for taking the time to read it! I appreciate it!


----------



## katlupe

I think the medicine is working on Rabbit's eye infection. I have put it in his eye three days in a row and today it looked so much better. I was just looking at him and trying to look closely at his eye and he ran and hid from me! When I put it in his eye, I just grab him and do it real fast. He hardly has time to react.


----------



## katlupe

Last night I watched one of my favorite video channels, Little Poet, and she really hit home for me and how I feel about living alone. Her video is



.

Though I do have a man in my life I am preparing for sometime in the future, for not having him. His health appears to be getting worse little by little. I value every minute with him for now. Every morning he calls me to say Good Morning and if he sleeps late, I worry. If he calls I say "Thank you, Lord!" I always pray for him among others who are important to me every night.

One thing I know about living alone is that your life now can focus on you. Self-care is a good thing. As a wife, mother and as a daughter too, I was always taking care of others first. I came last. Now is my time and I love it. I think the reason working at a job has been good for you in the past is that it causes you to have a routine. Without a routine in your life, it is like driving across the country without a map and not knowing where you will end up.

As a daughter, I assisted in caring for my mother who was crippled for 24 years before she died in 2002. I do not have a daughter. My son is disabled himself and he has a phobia of anything medical. If I was in a hospital, he would never be able to come to visit me let alone assist with my care or conversations with doctors about my care. I am on my own.

When I moved here, I did not know what would come of the relationship I had with Sonny. He was my fakebook friend and he helped me to get out of my house and marriage. I had prayed and prayed to do that and thought God didn't see me. Then I figured he sent Sonny (of all people!) to help me. Even though we had gone to school from K-4 in the same class, I didn't remember him. So when he first came to my house to take me to doctor appointment, I felt like I was meeting him for the first time.


----------



## katlupe

Loving That Woman in the Mirror (song for loving my older self)


----------



## katlupe

This morning I had every intention of going to the store on Jazzy. Except that it was making a funny clicking sound and I was afraid to drive it. If I got stranded with it broken down on the street it would be hard to get it home. Sonny came here and took the wheel off and said it was okay for me to drive. He sees that the tires should be easy to change and said he can do it right in my apartment. So he will be doing that soon. 

We have been watching a movie, he is now asleep in my recliner. I went to clean the bunny cage and when I came back he was sleeping. So I will let him sleep. I think his medication makes him sleepy.


----------



## katlupe

For the three years I have lived here I have been attending the coffee hour, Bingo games and potluck suppers downstairs. As I have said before, only a handful of people go. They are always enjoyable social times with others who live here. A few months ago we had a new woman move in downstairs and ever since she has been whining about everything during these events. Now she has paired up with another woman who has lived here about five years who is not easy to get along with. 

So yesterday, I was called to the manager's office and there were 4 others in the office, those two and my two neighbors from across the hall. Were there chairs for all of us? No, the troublemakers had their chairs, I had my walker to sit on and one had a mobility chair and one had to stand. Very rude if you ask me! Anyway, the manager wanted to discuss our "meeting" from last Friday.

It seems that the new woman is having a problem with the fact that I was taking over the money collected from our $2. dues and nobody else was asked or considered. And that the money is not in a bank account. She kept saying her church does not do it that way. Well, this group is like I said, a handful of people. We are lucky if we have 10 people at the suppers. And the money is used for buying coffee, paper towels, creamer, dish soap, etc. Plus if someone comes home from the hospital they are sent something like a flower arrangement, fruit basket, a plant, gift basket, etc. If someone, someone's spouse, child or grandchild dies a donation is made to a charity in their name.

It was a horrible meeting with our manager. She did listen and I thought handled it best she could. But no matter what, the other two women have told her lies about our meetings and about one of the women (the one who with her husband has been doing this since she came here). My two neighbors both left angry, one crying after trying to defend herself. She has health problems and lately has trouble coming up with the word she wants to say. The others, I felt were cruel to her. 

I stayed. I talked a lot for me. I never lost my cool, so the manager listened to me. In the end, I can keep doing this and we can have our coffee hour and other activities. One of the things the manager thought (from those two) was that our coffee hour is a meeting about the building and management. It is not. It is about setting up the dates of our activities. It is about who will host the potluck supper then next month. It is about finding out if anyone has been in the hospital and when they are coming home and what to send them (some people can't have fruit baskets, some can't have plants or flowers, etc.). I explained that to her.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

It sounds like you handled the situation very well. 

Much better than I would have!

I wonder if you could increase participation by sending an invitation to each resident of the building.

Nothing fancy, a half sheet of paper printed on your computer and slipped under each person’s door.

Good Luck, stay strong!


----------



## RadishRose

Good grief, those two sound like a pain in the neck!
I'm glad the group has you Kat.


----------



## Sliverfox

You did better than  I would have dealing with the 2  trouble makers.


I've chaired 2 class reunions and  helped with car  club events.
Seems there is  always some one   picking about  something that wasn't  done correctly by their standards.

Case of 'damned if you do, damned if  you don't'.


----------



## katlupe

I am not so sure I am going to do it after all. I will offer to help do the paper work or writing out the receipts. But I do not want the money or to be handling it. Maybe we will stop the dues and just everyone take a turn of buying coffee and other things needed for coffee hour. No more gift baskets or arrangements. Just enjoy a social hour together talking to each other. We can still have Bingo and the Potluck Suppers. 

I think I will start out the next coffee hour by saying that. Plus those two had a problem with Sonny coming to our activities. Just because they don't have a man to share their lives with doesn't mean I should have to go without mine! LOL 

The next coffee hour I will ask everyone there if they have a problem with Sonny being there. And if they do, then Sonny, nor I, will ever come to the activities again. I don't think anyone but these two have that problem. Neither one of them have been regulars to any of our activities the whole time I have been here. Well, the new one just moved in a few months ago and she does not come every time we have something. 

In fact, I just came up from the Bingo game and Sonny was there and everyone was happy to see him. He is a jokster and makes everyone laugh. He has gone to Walmart for me right now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

I can understand declining to head the group but don’t let these people keep you from attending the group activities in your building.

One thought as the head of the group, you could appoint one of these two ladies treasurer and turn the responsibility of the money over to one of them. At each meeting they could report the balance collect the dues etc...

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday my aide was here and is coming back again today. I think she will work out fine. She will probably lose weight ( she doesn't need to lose weight though) since she will not take the elevator by herself. So to do my laundry she carries the basket of laundry down the stairs, up and down several times. She comes back breathing a bit hard. She is thin so it shouldn't be a problem for her. 

I love having the help! She vacuumed, did laundry and helped me clip Rabbit's back claws. She held him while I did it. I don't think she ever held a bunny before and I told her to hold him tight but she was afraid of hurting him. He seems delicate but you have to have a tight grip on a rabbit or they can jump out of your arms and break a leg in a split second. We got it done and now I can keep them clipped. 

Right now I am getting a pork shoulder roast ready to put in the Instant Pot for supper. I will use the IP as a slow cooker but not using the "slow cook" function, but the "manual" one. I am planning on freezing half of the cooked roast for future meals. Maybe more than half because these things look small but make a lot. I don't like to eat it for more than 2 days really.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> I can understand declining to head the group but don’t let these people keep you from attending the group activities in your building.
> 
> One thought as the head of the group, you could appoint one of these two ladies treasurer and turn the responsibility of the money over to one of them. At each meeting they could report the balance collect the dues etc...
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


I think we will keep it as a group of friends and neighbors not an official organization. Then it stops being fun. After all this trouble it makes me not want to be involved in the organizing of it. If those others want to organize something, they can do it on their own. I have more important things to worry about than worrying about ruffling someone's feathers.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny and I went upstairs to my friend's apartment last week and I took pictures of her scooter she wants to sell. I finally edited the photos and sent them to Sonny. He listed it on Fakebook Marketplace. Now he is on his way here to meet a potential buyer at 7. My friend wanted $75. for it but he listed it for $150. and this buyer did not mention the price. Probably thought it was cheap enough. 

Sonny said as soon as he listed it, he had people begging to buy it. If this person does not buy it he has 4 back up people right now. It is being sold as is because we can't test it. My friend said she used it but it needs batteries now because I think she let it sit without using it and that ruins the batteries. So we will see what happens.

I am fixing supper now for Sonny and me since he will be here. I hope he likes the pork roast! It smells and tastes so good!


----------



## katlupe

Oh wow! I had 71 notifications here just a bit ago! The last few days I have been lucky to have 5. Now all of a sudden I have so many I can't keep up. I always go look at what someone liked or hearted. Not now. I can't do it when I have so many. Wonder what happened?


----------



## katlupe

Well, Sonny had supper with me last night then the buyer came to see my friend's scooter. A mother and daughter, in fact. They bought the scooter for $150. no trying to get the price down. My friend was happy! She tried to give Sonny something for doing that for her but he would not take a dime. He was flooded with people wanting to buy that scooter! All through supper his phone kept dinging with messages. 

It is unseasonably warm. For October for sure. Many years we have already had a bit of snow. In August, I am ready for fall so I am more than ready for cold weather. 

Not sure what I am doing today.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe,, hubby was mentioning that about snow this  morning.

Good to read that  the scooter sold  for   your neighbor.
Saw one on Craigslist   in Erie,, thought of  you.

Hope  your weekend weather is nice.
So far   here in NW PA misting out  & warm.

Wouldn't  you know  it will get  cold as I hope to get hair cut Sunday.


----------



## katlupe

Nobody will be doing the money for our community events now. We are taking all the money that has accumulated, mostly due to covid and not being able to do things, and we are donating it to the guy upstairs who has had very serious health issues this year. He probably can use it due to medical bills and things. As of now, there will no longer be any dues and each of us will try to provide coffee and essentials for our events. I think this will be better. No fighting from the people who don't come to these things anyway.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday my aide came and we did a lot of cleaning. Yes, I helped her. I wanted to wash the encasements I keep on my box springs and mattress on the bed. They are covers that completely zip around the mattress and box springs to keep dust, mites and bedbugs out of the bed (if they are there, I know there is dust and rabbit fur). So to put them on and take them off, you have to take the bed off the frame.

Now this project makes me thankful I never got a headboard for the bed. I never will now. In an apartment building behind a headboard up against the wall is a spot the pest control guy checks for bugs.....so the worst thing I have is pictures and wall hangings on my wall. Anyway, we got the bed taken apart and while she took it down to the washing machine, I vacuumed the area under the bed and both sides of the mattress and box springs. That is why I will not keep anything under my bed again either.

She left for the day and I still had the mattress left to cover and put back but the one encasement was not dry so I took it back downstairs for more time in the dryer. She told me to call her if I needed help finishing the bed but I told her I could do it. And I did. I even made the bed myself which is one thing I have had great difficulty doing. I tried to sleep in the bed last night, for weeks I have been sleeping in the recliner. But I want to sleep in the bed! I woke around 3 and my lower back hurt so bad. I stayed the rest of the night in the recliner. Today, I will not do very much besides the bunny cage.

Of course, Rabbit was happy that I was sleeping in my bed last night. So I will be weaning myself back into it. I do not want to sleep in a chair the rest of my life.


----------



## katlupe

It rained almost all day here today. I don't mind one bit. It was breezy too but I still needed the air conditioner on. I spent much of the day in the recliner with my feet up. In between I did the chores needed to be done no matter what. Now everything is done and my home is peaceful and clean. 

It is so funny the things we collect over the years. Some items I look at and wonder why I have it and where did I get it. Other things I love so much that I cannot part with them. I love rocks. And sea shells. I used to have a lot of both. Now I just have a small amount and kept the ones that meant the most to me. My rocks are all fossils and I keep them in a small pile on the windowsill. The seashells I keep in a fish dish my mother made in ceramics back in 1958 or so. That is on the windowsill also. I believe they are good for you to have them but can't remember why. 

I am going through the trunk that I used to use as a coffee table for many, many years in many different homes. Now it just has photos and stuff I had no place for. I am going to distribute the photos to different family members. And the stuff will go in the dumpster or if my aide wants any of it she is welcome to take it. I already told her she could have the trunk. I need the room for my walker to go to my bed and right now it can't. No falling allowed in my apartment (my rule)!


----------



## katlupe

I am having a quiet day today. Sonny went to a go-kart race so he is not calling me all day like usual. Twice so far. I caught Rabbit chewing the corners of my rug! Bad boy! I put a old tablecloth over that area and he has settled down now. I feel better today, though I still did not make it through the whole night in my bed. I don't know if my back is hurting due to the bed or from all the physical work I did on Friday. Whatever, I will get through it.

Here is a teapot I have that I posted a picture of it on the teapot thread. But thought I'd like to share more about it here. I bought this from a friend who sold Avon. She sold it to me at her cost as a rep because she knew I was cat crazy. It broke in moving from NY to FL and I was heartbroken. So I glued it back together best I could. When it is in the curio cabinet though, I don't think anyone would know it was broken.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I threw out Rabbit's old cushion so this little thing that I put the cushion on has been put away for a few weeks now. Instead of buying a new pillow or cushion, I put an old sheet folded up inside a pillowcase and he is happy as can be. He didn't know the difference! This little platform is really for a dog's inside bathroom but I bought it for Rabbit thinking he might like it. He did and still does.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I got up early to take out my garbage while I still could. Our ramp will be closed for 24-48 hours due to having the old drain removed from it and putting in a new one. It has been causing flooding on the lower level for years and it had to be fixed. I cannot go outside without it because I cannot use the stairs. The men have been using jackhammers all morning, even as it rained. Rabbit was not too crazy about that noise, but it got worse..............

the fire alarm went off! That really scared Rabbit, he was out of his cage and under the bed like a bullet. So if it was real fire, I'd be spending all my time trying to get out from under the bed! Nope, I am keeping the bed pulled away from the wall on both sides. Even though it is in a corner, I had originally pulled it from the wall so I could put the sheet on easier. The work on the ramp triggered the alarm in some way. No fire, thank you Lord! 

Even though it may be inconvenient to not use the ramp today and possibly tomorrow, I am happy for them to be fixing it. I have been worried about the storage room getting flooded. It has not yet, but it could. I had no plans until Friday anyway........hair appointment and if the ramp is still off limits, I will crawl down the front steps to get there! Not missing it for anything!


----------



## Sliverfox

Sure hope the ramp gets done before your hair appointment
Don't want you  getting skinned knees or bruises trying to go down the stairs.

Be sure to tell the lady who is  doing  your hair what you want before she starts.

My friend  came to cut  my hair.
She usually asks how short I want it.
This  time she didn't, started cutting away, soon  she's using the clippers on the sides,,,,?? 

Too late to say stop.
Looks like I'll be wearing some sort of head covering when out & about.

Do have a  forelock to cover  some of my forehead.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Sure hope the ramp gets done before your hair appointment
> Don't want you  getting skinned knees or bruises trying to go down the stairs.
> 
> Be sure to tell the lady who is  doing  your hair what you want before she starts.
> 
> My friend  came to cut  my hair.
> She usually asks how short I want it.
> This  time she didn't, started cutting away, soon  she's using the clippers on the sides,,,,??
> 
> Too late to say stop.
> Looks like I'll be wearing some sort of head covering when out & about.
> 
> Do have a  forelock to cover  some of my forehead.


I would be screaming! Short hair does not look good on me so I can't imagine someone cutting it too short! Did you tell her about it?

The salon I go to always ask what I want. I am getting a color and cut and my original stylist just left to get married and moved to Maine so she left instructions on cards for each of her customers. I am hoping she put on Sonny's card to trim inside his ears. LOL 

My hair has a certain layered look around the face and I will know if she is cutting it right. This salon is the best one in my city and they do a good job. I will be watching though.


----------



## Sliverfox

I can always blame  the  thin hair on  my genes.

Picture of my great grandmother shows hardly any hair.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> I can always blame  the  thin hair on  my genes.
> 
> Picture of my great grandmother shows hardly any hair.


I was lucky in the gene department. My mother, her sisters and my grandmother all had thick hair. I was worrying the last time with my hairdresser and said something about my hair thinning out as I get older and she laughed. She said that is one worry I shouldn't have right now because my hair is anything but thinning out. I used to have great hair, great skin and eyes, now I am down to just the hair, so don't want to lose that yet.


----------



## MarciKS

I think if it would've been me at that silly meeting with those cranky chicks I would've said well, if you wanna be in charge here...*hand her the basket*...knock yourselves out. I then would've gotten together with my building friends and figured out some way to meet for coffee that didn't require the presence of those two. Let them have their own club of 2. But then again...I'm not all that level headed. LOL


----------



## katlupe

I have never had trouble sleeping. But now I am having trouble sleeping in my bed. I keep ending up back on the recliner after just a little while in bed. I thought it was because I needed an incline so I added a pillow. I took a nap this afternoon and that worked. Now, not at all. So back to the recliner for tonight.

I have been talking to a psychologist this past month. It has made me really think about things in my life that I have not thought about in years. I suppose that is what happens when you discuss things with a professional. It is not the same as talking to a friend. A long time ago when my first husband broke up with me, I went to a psychiatrist. He wrote a note that I think I still have in one of my journals. It was something about what I want with blanks for me to fill in. I didn't feel that I really needed him for very long. It was just the trauma of the break up.

Now I have many things on my mind, though I am not suffering from depression or anything like that. Just worries I have and a lot concerning my son. With him, I have no control over what he does or does not do. So I have found it helpful to discuss him with someone who knows something about a mental condition that he has. It helps.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> I think if it would've been me at that silly meeting with those cranky chicks I would've said well, if you wanna be in charge here...*hand her the basket*...knock yourselves out. I then would've gotten together with my building friends and figured out some way to meet for coffee that didn't require the presence of those two. Let them have their own club of 2. But then again...I'm not all that level headed. LOL


I have thought that is exactly what I should have done.


----------



## Paco Dennis

katlupe said:


> I have never had trouble sleeping. But now I am having trouble sleeping in my bed. I keep ending up back on the recliner after just a little while in bed. I thought it was because I needed an incline so I added a pillow. I took a nap this afternoon and that worked. Now, not at all. So back to the recliner for tonight.
> 
> I have been talking to a psychologist this past month. It has made me really think about things in my life that I have not thought about in years. I suppose that is what happens when you discuss things with a professional. It is not the same as talking to a friend. A long time ago when my first husband broke up with me, I went to a psychiatrist. He wrote a note that I think I still have in one of my journals. It was something about what I want with blanks for me to fill in. I didn't feel that I really needed him for very long. It was just the trauma of the break up.
> 
> Now I have many things on my mind, though I am not suffering from depression or anything like that. Just worries I have and a lot concerning my son. With him, I have no control over what he does or does not do. So I have found it helpful to discuss him with someone who knows something about a mental condition that he has. It helps.



  About 7 years ago I went through a simalr period. From bed to sofa to bad to recliner and I could not fall asleep for any reasonable lentgh. I have chronic IBS[;and the ill feelings were in an uproar at the time. I was wondering if your experiencing bodily pain or illness?


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> About 7 years ago I went through a simalr period. From bed to sofa to bad to recliner and I could not fall asleep for any reasonable lentgh. I have chronic IBS[;and the ill feelings were in an uproar at the time. I was wondering if your experiencing bodily pain or illness?


I have osteoarthritis and lymphedema and it does bother me more in hot weather. The weather is cooling off so I am hopeful until my appointment at the lymphedema clinic at the end of Dec (that was the earliest appointment they had). I can sleep in the recliner the whole night. But I want to sleep in the bed. I will keep trying.


----------



## Lara

Oh no Katlupe, I know what its like not to be able to sleep in a bed. That happened to me for 3 months when I broke my shoulder with multiple fractures and splinters everywhere inside. I didn't have a recliner. I had to sleep in a stuffed chair and I got so darn tired of it. Can't they put you on a waiting list and get you in sooner due to your discomfort?


----------



## katlupe

Lara said:


> Oh no Katlupe, I know what its like not to be able to sleep in a bed. That happened to me for 3 months when I broke my shoulder with multiple fractures and splinters everywhere inside. I didn't have a recliner. I had to sleep in a stuffed chair and I got so darn tired of it. Can't they put you on a waiting list and get you in sooner due to your discomfort?


I am on a waiting list if someone cancels, but there are people in front of me first. 

I am going to wean myself back to my bed. Doing little naps during the day and see how I do with that. I do not usually take a nap but I did it yesterday and actually slept in the bed. So I will see.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered a memory foam cushion.......a long one, about 7' long. I knew it was probably overkill. But I figured if I messed it up, I'd have more. I need to either buy a new chair that will fit in the small space between the file cabinet and the recliner or make the rocking chair more comfortable. The reason is that Sonny comes over and watches television with me and falls asleep in the chair. The chair presently is a wood rocking chair, nothing fancy. You see the same one everywhere. I bought those puffy cushions for it when I moved here and all that does is slide off the chair (even though the advertisement for it said it did not do that.....they lie). I threw them out since I do not sit in the chair.

Last week when Sonny got up to go, since he did not have a shirt on, I could see the marks down his back from the spokes on the back of the chair! I looked at chairs online and nothing I saw would work for me. So I bought this memory foam cushion and figured I would put it in the chair as one piece and find a cushion cover or king size pillow case to put on both ends of it.

It came today and it was b***h getting it into the chair! I felt like I had fought a gorilla! As you can see in this photo it does not cut easy. I started with scissors but graduated to a serrated knife which worked much better. But not a straight line. Since I plan on getting some kind of covering for it, that won't matter. It is comfortable and I left some at the top to rest your head. Sonny is much taller than me so I want it to be comfortable.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

Do you think a pair of bed pillowcases would work as a cover?

Maybe add a couple of Velcro dots where they come together.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> Do you think a pair of bed pillowcases would work as a cover?
> 
> Maybe add a couple of Velcro dots where they come together.


Pillowcases had crossed my mind. They would be easy to wash.


----------



## Sliverfox

Katlupe,, is your  mattress too hard or not hard enough?

I remember my father putting a  thin piece of plywood under  his mattress.

I fall asleep in our recliner than can't  sleep at night.
I get up & read an hour  or so than back to bed & sleep.

I think the recliner is,its warm,, sort of wraps around me.
Now that its cooler out I turn on the heated   mattress cover.
Been sleeping better.

That's a neat  idea using the  memory  foam in the  hard  chair.

I wonder if a twin size  cotton mattress cover would work  for a covering?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Katlupe,, is your  mattress too hard or not hard enough?
> 
> I remember my father putting a  thin piece of plywood under  his mattress.
> 
> I fall asleep in our recliner than can't  sleep at night.
> I get up & read an hour  or so than back to bed & sleep.
> 
> I think the recliner is,its warm,, sort of wraps around me.
> Now that its cooler out I turn on the heated   mattress cover.
> Been sleeping better.
> 
> That's a neat  idea using the  memory  foam in the  hard  chair.
> 
> I wonder if a twin size  cotton mattress cover would work  for a covering?


My mattress is just right, very comfortable. My bed is fairly new, I bought it when I moved here 3 years ago. I think I need to be propped up more than I have been. 

A mattress cover might work. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Pillowcases had crossed my mind. They would be easy to wash.


I've been thinking about this and call me lazy but I think that I would just toss a pretty sheet or comforter over the chair to create a sort of slipcover.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been thinking about this and call me lazy but I think that I would just toss a pretty sheet or comforter over the chair to create a sort of slipcover.


I actually did that since it was all I had. A colorful tablecloth on the back and a purple sheet on the seat. It will work.


----------



## katlupe

Sun is shining so far. A sunny fall day, just what I like! My aide did not come yesterday. This is the main problem with aides around here. She called and asked if she could come today and tomorrow. I am not going to replace her because of this. She works when she is here and I am not inconvenienced by her not coming on a certain day, so far. As long as she calls I can handle it. My neighbor's aide does not always call her to say she is not coming and I wouldn't like that.

If the agency she worked for was governed by them instead of the people she works for, I am sure it would be a different story. We (the senior citizens they work for) are just happy to have gotten through the pile of paperwork to hire the aide and don't want to do it any time soon. Plus it was so hard to find one, took me more than 6 months to hire one. It was one of the reasons that in the beginning I wanted an older aide who did not have children at home. 

When I did this type of work, the agency took care of everything. I did some private cases but not having the agency made them harder cases for me. I remember one job I had was 40 hours a week, which is rare in this work. The man was a CEO of Lockheed Martin and had suffered from an aneurysm. He had to learn how to do everything all over. My job was more to show and watch him do household chores. He would even make my lunch and clean the house and I just watched.  His wife was a school teacher so she wasn't at home. 

I have good memories of all the people I ever cared for.........except one. She chased me out of her house with her cane. I had to call her son to tell him. For the most part though, I liked the people I cared for.


----------



## Lizzie00

I’m a sucker for inexpensive i.e. CHEAP lightweight/colorful quilts for tossing over various pieces of furniture to jazz things up and to hide ugly when necessary. I’ve got several of them going on as i speak & dare i suggest they even look good…(says the wayyy old half-blind lady)…LOL


----------



## katlupe

My aide did come today as planned. She did my laundry, vacuumed and took my garbage out to the dumpster. I could not do it yesterday because the ramp was closed while the new cement dried. They opened it today but I didn't go out today.


----------



## katlupe

I warn you this does not look fashionable but I used a tablecloth for the back of the chair and just draped it over the back and tied it in a knot. The bottom part is a fitted twin sheet I had for my old bed. This will have to do for now. Till the cushion gets broken in a bit. It is kind of thick but I figured it would squish down a bit. The sheet will not flatten out because of the gathers in the corners. It will do.


----------



## RadishRose

It works and that's all that matters.


----------



## Lizzie00

Great colors!


----------



## katlupe

Today should be a busy day. This is my quiet time. I overslept today and got up later than expected. Sonny and I have hair appointments at noon today. With the new (to us) hairdresser. As I said before, our regular one who I loved is getting married and moved to Maine. She recommended we use this one in her shop. They have hired two new hairdressers which is good because they have been hard to schedule appointments with due to so many clients. I am looking forward to my appointment.

This morning, Rabbit's morning banana was so soft it was like pudding. I put it in a dish for him and he ate it happily.


----------



## katlupe

Our hair appointment with our new hairdresser was good. I like her and she did a good job on both of us. Then we went to the Chinese buffet for lunch. There was only a handful of people there so it felt like we were having a private meal. Then we went to Walmart since Rabbit needed more food. Once we got back to my apartment, Sonny went to work on "Jazzy" (my mobility chair) to change the tires. Well, that did not work out as planned. Something about the tire not matching up to the wheel, even though he used the numbers that went to my model. Grrr! Just like owning a car.........


----------



## Sliverfox

Does the tire problem mean that you will have have the mobility chair taken to  dealer  for tires?

Hubby been having a cooling  problem with  his  ATVs.
He & helper have been  working on the with no  luck..
Our  friend's son  looked at  the one &  I think got  part of it  fixed.
He found another problem.
Will be ordering that part on line.

ATV dealer only interested in selling  the new ones.
Think  knowledgeable  ATV mechanics are few & far between.

Hope that isn't the case with your Jazzy.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Does the tire problem mean that you will have have the mobility chair taken to  dealer  for tires?
> 
> Hubby been having a cooling  problem with  his  ATVs.
> He & helper have been  working on the with no  luck..
> Our  friend's son  looked at  the one &  I think got  part of it  fixed.
> He found another problem.
> Will be ordering that part on line.
> 
> ATV dealer only interested in selling  the new ones.
> Think  knowledgeable  ATV mechanics are few & far between.
> 
> Hope that isn't the case with your Jazzy.


That is the case with all these mobility chairs and scooters. If some enterprising person took it upon their self to learn how to repair and do preventative maintenance on them, could have a good business. I see them all over the streets but to get them fixed, people usually end up throwing them out and buying a new one. My friend paid a repair man to come from Syracuse to put new batteries in her scooter. Paid a lot for it but she had no choice. Next time she needed new batteries a man who lives across the hall from me put them in for her and would not take a dime. She just bought the batteries.

If my father was alive..........he would figure it out how to do the tires for me. He could do anything! 

To be fair to Sonny, he could and possibly will figure it out or have his SIL figure it out for him (he is the manager of a local tire shop), but I fear his health is getting worse. He was terribly winded yesterday working on it and I felt bad that he even had to do it.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit just met his new little brother, "Bobble" and is not sure if he likes him or not. I had to watch so he didn't bite him!


----------



## Lizzie00

katlupe said:


> Rabbit just met his new little brother, "Bobble" and is not sure if he likes him or not. I had to watch so he didn't bite him!
> 
> View attachment 190730


How absolutely and TOTALLY sweet..,.you actually have me thinking i need to check with Jack (my kitty) to see if he wants a bunny bro/sis….keep us updated, okay?


----------



## katlupe

Lizzie00 said:


> How absolutely and TOTALLY sweet..,.you actually have me thinking i need to check with Jack (my kitty) to see if he wants a bunny bro/sis….keep us updated, okay?


A Bobble head that I could not resist.


----------



## Lizzie00

katlupe said:


> A Bobble head that I could not resist.
> 
> View attachment 190780


lololololololololol ! ! !


----------



## katlupe

Lizzie00 said:


> lololololololololol ! ! !


They have cats too.


----------



## Lizzie00

Lol…gotcha!


----------



## Lizzie00

Lizzie00 said:


> Lol…gotcha!


----------



## katlupe

I am up early today but not too early, so I could get back to work on my pantry. I technically do not have a real pantry. I had one before I moved here and I do miss it. Here I call my pantry, my food cupboards and they had become a total disaster the last couple of months for some reason. So yesterday I started working on them. Not easy to do since I can't stand very long. When I went to bed last night, I could not put any weight on my left leg due to my knee hurting so bad when I did. So back to it now.

I am taking pictures while I do it so I can write about it on my blog. My fakebook page is full of my friends who were also into the "modern homesteading" life, as we call it. Now we have gotten older or disabled and need to change our lifestyle. That is why I had to change my blog. There are many women, even in their nineties, still doing it. Gardening and canning and living that way, but for many life changed as they got older, me included. If not, I would not be living here.

One thing I notice in my pantry is that many products I buy come in bags with a zip closure. It does not close securely and especially if you use it and are in a hurry and don't have the time to play with the zipper. So those things will all go in the large mouth canning jars. I put a label on the front in BIG lettering so I can see it. If it needs the directions or carb count I tape that to the back of the jar.

The other thing is that I am short, 5'2" (if still that) and my shoulders hurt. So if I have to reach up to get something out of the cupboard, 2nd shelf and beyond, is hurts. I now use those plastic trays that different foods come in from the produce and meat departments. Then I can slide them out a bit to get something. Plus my shelves are built with a hidden area where the other cupboard at the corner meets it. I am using that area for my stocked up items that I have more than one of. 

I keep a foot stool under my garbage can (it is actually a plastic tote with a lid) so if I need to get something off a shelf that I can't reach I use the stool. The stool is not real high and it has a wide surface. The garbage can is smaller than most but will hold a normal garbage bag. I try to take it out to the dumpster daily and being small, it fits right on the seat of my walker. And I can take it with the lid on so going down in the elevator it does not leak or anything smells in it (though I never let it get to that point).

So now, back to work...........


----------



## Sliverfox

I use a pair of the canning thongs that  are used to take hot jars out of a pressure cooker to reach  things  out of my reach.

Don't over work, it's Sunday take a break.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> I use a pair of the canning thongs that  are used to take hot jars out of a pressure cooker to reach  things  out of my reach.
> 
> Don't over work, it's Sunday take a break.


Taking a break today. 

Today is a pretty autumn day, sunny and cool about 57 degrees, I think. I put a Cajun pork shoulder roast in the Instant Pot earlier today. It should be ready around four. I got up early so was able to get a blog post published. I had to edit the photos before I could do that so it took me a bit. 

I am still going through a pile of papers. Takes awhile. I lose interest in the middle of it.....boring, boring, boring!  At least that is a job I can do sitting down. And I am working on the calendar for our activities too. Nothing too physical.


----------



## RadishRose

Katlupe, I'm all for instant pots/pressure cookers, maybe air fryers too, but I don't like crockpots as a rule.

I'm just curious about your stove and why you never seem use it. Is it broken?

I think most things made in the crock pot or slow cooker taste better from the oven.

Do you feel you use less energy when using a countertop appliance? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Katlupe, I'm all for instant pots/pressure cookers, maybe air fryers too, but I don't like crockpots as a rule.
> 
> I'm just curious about your stove and why you never seem use it. Is it broken?
> 
> I think most things made in the crock pot or slow cooker taste better from the oven.
> 
> Do you feel you use less energy when using a countertop appliance? Thanks for your thoughts.


No, my stove is good, nothing wrong with it. It is electric and I just don't like it. When I first moved here I used it and every time I would turn it on there would be that electric smell. I didn't like it. 

I probably do use less energy but I am not concerned with that. I am concerned with using an oven and heating up my apartment though. I use the NuWave oven instead of the oven on the stove and I use the Instant Pot or the Duxtop burner for stove top cooking. I think they both cook the food much better and/or faster. I only cook for one so I don't want to have to scrub pans that I baked something in. They don't heat my apartment up at all.

Now I use the oven as a cupboard for all my pots and pans. It works good for that.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> No, my stove is good, nothing wrong with it. It is electric and I just don't like it. When I first moved here I used it and every time I would turn it on there would be that electric smell. I didn't like it.
> 
> I probably do use less energy but I am not concerned with that. I am concerned with using an oven and heating up my apartment though. I use the NuWave oven instead of the oven on the stove and I use the Instant Pot or the Duxtop burner for stove top cooking. I think they both cook the food much better and/or faster. I only cook for one so I don't want to have to scrub pans that I baked something in. They don't heat my apartment up at all.
> 
> Now I use the oven as a cupboard for all my pots and pans. It works good for that.


Thanks Kat, some things to think about.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny was here today because his car needed a new battery and he took it in to get that done. Then he surprised me by bringing Rabbit a package of Spring Mix and blackberries. 

My friend from upstairs came down to talk to me. It seems that she cannot get in her bathtub. She is having trouble stepping over the side to get in the tub. She was recently diagnosed with Parkinson and has had 2 strokes in the past few months. She asked the manager about having one of those cut out things put in her tub. One of my neighbors had it done and the apartment management paid for it. Now this manager said she can't have it done because when she moved in she did not say she was disabled. That was thirteen years ago.......no, she was not disabled back then. 

Not sure what she can do about it. I think since our apartments are financed through HUD, they may have some type of regulation about that. I found what is called the "Reasonable Accommodation" law but don't know if that means she has to pay for it or the apartment complex owners. I told her to call office for the aging and see if they can help her. I feel sorry for her. It is nice to be able to take a shower. Her doctor wrote out a paper saying she is disabled and needs this. But the manager said she can't help her.


----------



## katlupe

Lately people (in my apartment building) have been complaining about someone stealing things. Like one woman was doing her laundry in the laundry room and left her detergent on the washing machine she was using. When she came back it was gone.

Some people have been putting puzzles together in the community room. They leave the puzzle on the table and various people come in and work on it. Sometimes together. Sometimes not. Well, someone took some of the puzzles that are in boxes that are stored on the shelves in there. The funny thing is they didn't take the puzzle for themselves..........they donated them to the local thrift store up the street! 

One of the women that works on the puzzles bought them back from the thrift store. There are a couple women on my floor who do puzzles too but they do them in their own apartments and buy their own. I didn't realize puzzles was such a big thing around here till all this was happening. At every get together we have had, even the meeting in the manager's office, this one woman goes on and on about these puzzles. Geez, just keep them in your own apartment! She goes downstairs and works on them even after midnight. I never leave my apartment once it gets dark. Maybe she can't sleep.

When I do my laundry I always bring my basket and laundry detergent back upstairs. And I keep the detergent in a large glass mayo jar, mainly because lugging the bottle of detergent is too heavy for me. I am always careful of my belongings and surroundings. Not taking any chances if I can help it. As it is, I worry about packages being delivered to our building and being left outside the main door to the lobby. I try to get down there as soon as I see on amazon that it has been delivered.


----------



## Sliverfox

Puzzles  seem to be a good way to pass the time.
When my father & step mother moved back from Florida I was surprised at all the boxes of puzzles.
Even more surprised that  they had glued? them together & hung them about the house.

Fast forward to when my father went in   care home,, there were puzzles on the wall there too!
I never thought of  doing that.

There is a jigsaw web site where you  put puzzles together.
Helps me pass the long  nights.


----------



## Aneeda72

I have never been able to do puzzles, not even as a child.  I just don’t “see” how the shapes go together.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Sonny was here today because his car needed a new battery and he took it in to get that done. Then he surprised me by bringing Rabbit a package of Spring Mix and blackberries.
> 
> My friend from upstairs came down to talk to me. It seems that she cannot get in her bathtub. She is having trouble stepping over the side to get in the tub. She was recently diagnosed with Parkinson and has had 2 strokes in the past few months. She asked the manager about having one of those cut out things put in her tub. One of my neighbors had it done and the apartment management paid for it. Now this manager said she can't have it done because when she moved in she did not say she was disabled. That was thirteen years ago.......no, she was not disabled back then.
> 
> Not sure what she can do about it. I think since our apartments are financed through HUD, they may have some type of regulation about that. I found what is called the "Reasonable Accommodation" law but don't know if that means she has to pay for it or the apartment complex owners. I told her to call office for the aging and see if they can help her. I feel sorry for her. It is nice to be able to take a shower. Her doctor wrote out a paper saying she is disabled and needs this. But the manager said she can't help her.


kat,

I’m not sure if one of these shower transfer seats would work in your friends situation. They come in a wide range of styles and prices.  I’m not sure if Medicare would pay a portion of the cost under durable medical equipment.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> I’m not sure if one of these shower transfer seats would work in your friends situation. They come in a wide range of styles and prices.  I’m not sure if Medicare would pay a portion of the cost under durable medical equipment.View attachment 191146


I will tell her. Maybe it would work for her. Thank you!


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Puzzles  seem to be a good way to pass the time.
> When my father & step mother moved back from Florida I was surprised at all the boxes of puzzles.
> Even more surprised that  they had glued? them together & hung them about the house.
> 
> Fast forward to when my father went in   care home,, there were puzzles on the wall there too!
> I never thought of  doing that.
> 
> There is a jigsaw web site where you  put puzzles together.
> Helps me pass the long  nights.


I have seen people glued them to put them on the wall.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I have seen people glued them to put them on the wall.


I’d like to glue my husband to a wall, probably not the same thing


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never been able to do puzzles, not even as a child.  I just don’t “see” how the shapes go together.


The only time I did puzzles was when my son was growing up. The school had suggested I do puzzles and games with him because he was in special ed and needed to work on those skills. They were fun when I was doing them with my little boy but I don't really do games except Bingo (downstairs here, social thing really). As for puzzles, no I don't do them either. I would rather be on the computer.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I’d like to glue my husband to a wall, probably not the same thing


Now I'd like to see a picture of that! ha ha


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on making my apartment easy for me to go from one end to the other with my rollin' walker. It is very small at 338 sq. ft., but it feels spacious to me. Since my kitchen is completely separate with the open floor plan, I like the layout better then some of the other studio apartments. I think what happened is that a former tenant had destroyed it and it had to be completely remodeled. Thank you, former tenant! (really, I mean that)

My two large dressers actually form the wall to my bedroom. So the bed can't even be seen when you come inside or sit inside at my table or what I call, my living room. Even when the new manager was here once, she asked me if this was a one bedroom apartment. lol Maybe she was thinking she could raise my rent! lol

It is good it is like this for Rabbit. House rabbits _need_ spots all over your home for privacy. There is space between the dressers so he can zip through there real fast to his cage or go under the bed. Rabbits will sleep for eight hours or more during the day which makes them a good pet for people who work. They are also good for a senior citizen if you can clean the cage. Some people do not have a cage like I do so that makes it comparable to a cat's litter box. They will use cat litter boxes set up with hay and some sort of bedding that will absorb the urine. 

I counted seven spots he actually sleeps in at various times. I had taken out the box tunnel I made for him. He used it and I know he missed it when it was gone. But I don't want too much stuff taking up all the room or giving it a cluttery look. I wanted to get rid of the rocking chair but didn't because of him. He has always slept under it no matter where I put it. I also removed my vanity stool which was right next to my bed. I don't actually sit at the vanity anymore. If I put make up on (RARELY!) I do it in the bathroom. He used to sit underneath that stool. Oh well, he has enough spots.


----------



## katlupe

Sunshine is coming in my windows brightly this morning. I love cool sunny mornings. At my house, I used to take my coffee outside and sit in the garden with it or by the paddock fence so I could talk to my horses. If I could walk easier, I would just take my coffee across the street to the park and drink it there. Never have I done that since I moved here though. I think Rabbit enjoys my coffee time with me so don't want to stop doing it now. Coffee at my computer.

This morning I see that Rabbit's eye is not completely well. Now I think it may be due to his claws. So I will try to work on more of them today. That is one thing I think is wrong with animals and yes, people too. Hooves, claws and nails. All have to be trimmed and sometimes it is hard to do. My aide helped me do his back ones but I don't know if I got them all. So I will try again today by myself. It is just that he acts scared of anything that is done to him. Even though afterwards I think he sees how much better he is. I hope he does. 

My neighbors and good friends who live down the hall from me had to put down their little dog, Patches the other day. Tuesday. It was a difficult decision for them. He was old and was chewing himself up. His personality had changed and he could not get comfortable no matter what. The vet asked questions about him and then agreed that it was time. It was a very hard day for them. He was a barker and would bark like crazy if you knocked on their door. He got to know me and when I would see him in the elevator he would come to me. They have decided to not get another pet due to their health issues. Walking a dog every morning and night in the cold winter temperatures is not good for either one of them.


----------



## Sliverfox

I notice  with our new dog that his toenails  grow fast.
Look like Hubby & I will be trimming them about every 2 weeks.
Most of his nails are white ,,easy to see the quick.

Seems   dew claws are no longer removed on dogs?
Those are the ones  that get my arms  cut  up.
He  wraps his  front  feet around my wrist when we are playing.

Time to change our play methods.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> I notice  with our new dog that his toenails  grow fast.
> Look like Hubby & I will be trimming them about every 2 weeks.
> Most of his nails are white ,,easy to see the quick.
> 
> Seems   dew claws are no longer removed on dogs?
> Those are the ones  that get my arms  cut  up.
> He  wraps his  front  feet around my wrist when we are playing.
> 
> Time to change our play methods.


No, the dew claws are still mostly removed, but some backyard breeders will not pay for this to be done which is a shame.  A lot of dog owners do not realize that the dew claws can grow into the dogs leg and cause a great many problems.  

And yes, those dew claws are wicked.  It’s just like when a backyard breeder advertises a poodle with a “natural tail” and dew claws; because they are too cheap to have the dogs tail docked and the dew claws removed.


----------



## Sliverfox

Youngest son bought his dog from an Amish breeder.

I think  they must have used needle nosed pliers to  remove  her dew claws.
She would  never let you handle  her  front legs.


----------



## katlupe

Today, I managed to get my copier working. Not from my computer, but on its own. From the printer itself. All I have left on that is to figure out how to get Simple Scan to work. I may have to go into the terminal to do that and I am still nervous about working in there. I just went through a whole tutorial about putting commands in terminal. I am determined to learn this on my own. Besides nobody I know, except my husband (who I have not spoke to in 3 years) knows how to do this stuff. 

Getting a new computer set up correctly takes months but once you do it things will be great. This computer was the newest model from Lenovo that was made for gaming. I do not game but I respect their need for a superb computer. 

Working on that and my pile of papers is about all I am doing today. It does not sound like much, but it is. So I took a quick break by coming here.


----------



## katlupe

One of the differences I see between SF and fakebook is that we talk here. Have conversations and it feels like we get to know each other. On fb even though I know a good share of my friends and all of my family in person, we don't really talk. I try to post something more personal about my day or life and if I put a photo with it, then it gets a lot of comments and reactions. Other than that it is mostly jokes, recipes, memes. Things that don't matter.

When I set up my new phone, I did not add fb to it. Even though I used to want it there to get messages from messenger from my son. Months ago when they changed fb, or maybe it was a year ago or so, he stopped going there. He could not understand it anymore. With his disabilities he could not navigate through the changes. 

I think Sonny's medications are making him sleepy all the time so he is not on it as much as he used to be. So I am not either. I am not unhappy about this though. It gives me more time to do other things I wanted to do. It seems like I would get on fakebook and waste my day. Not so much lately.


----------



## katlupe

I was so excited to see that my new Skechers were delivered.........darn, have to send them back. They are just too tight. I am now pondering whether to order them a whole size bigger or just a half size. I loved them though. Just need the right size.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I was so excited to see that my new Skechers were delivered.........darn, have to send them back. They are just too tight. I am now pondering whether to order them a whole size bigger or just a half size. I loved them though. Just need the right size.


Order the wide ones.


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk

katlupe said:


> In October of 1952, my brother, Mickey, was 2 years and 8 months old and I was 4 months old. Our neighbor's teenage daughter asked my mother if she could take Mickey to the local school's Halloween party. He might seem young to allow him to go, but he was more advanced for his age. The next morning, which was a Saturday, he yelled to my mother. He could not move from the neck down and wanted her to take him out to the living room to watch his favorite show, Howdy Doody. She instantly knew (or suspected) it might be polio because the polio epidemic was going on. My father had gone hunting and there was a brand new car in the garage but she did not know how to drive! She called our doctor and he said  to bring him immediately to the emergency room and ask a neighbor to drive her that did not have children. The neighbor's wife stayed at our house with me.
> 
> He was admitted to the hospital and my parents requested a private room. She said the ward had beds on both sides of the room with children in all of them Mostly crying for their parents. Their parents would stand in the doorway of the room to talk to them. My parents had to sign a paper that the hospital was not responsible if they caught polio from being in the room with him. Every morning my mother came to the hospital and put the infection control outfit and mask on and sat with my brother. She didn't even leave to eat or go to the bathroom. She said she saw how the other children cried all the time and did not settle down. She was an artist and drew comics for him and told him stories. She made a racetrack on his bed and played with his toy race cars with him. She kept him occupied all day until my father, who always came in to see him too, came to pick her up. My grandmother stayed with me at our house.
> 
> Mickey came out of that with a nervous tic sort of thing, that is worse when he is excited, nervous or angry about something. Not really that noticeable. He got better quicker than others and was not paralyzed. He never had a limp or anything of that nature. Having my mother right there with him all day, made him calm and any kind of treatments were not met with resistance. I believed she made the difference. I still have my brother and he is pretty active at his age of 70 now. Still working at a job because he could not stand staying at home all day, even though he had plenty to keep him busy.
> 
> I think it is hard for people who are sick and in the hospital to not have a loved one visiting them daily.  Scary too.


You and your family were blessed.  Wonderful story.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk

katlupe said:


> I decided against setting up the aero garden after all. It is too bright and it takes up the whole top of my bookcase and I have my dolls (from my childhood) there and don't want to move them. My, that was a long sentence!
> 
> The last few days I had cut back my time on the computer. Except for working on my family tree and writing my blog. My boyfriend, Sonny has been banned from Facebook for 30 days, so that helps. I decided to try one of those adult coloring books. I watched a video on YouTube about the process of coloring relieves stress and is actually good for you. Especially if you are listening to music at the same time. I played a YouTube video of instrumental acoustic guitar and instrumental Spanish guitar music............and it was VERY soothing and peaceful. Rabbit even seemed to enjoy the music and it put him to sleep. He loves music or even the sound of videos with people talking. Maybe it is too quiet in here. He startles quickly over loud or sudden noises. Especially the sound of bags rattling when you open them. He jumps and shakes his head. I think it may hurt his ears since he hears tiny sounds louder than I do.
> 
> View attachment 117785
> 
> Don't mind his fur, he is still molting. This picture is after I brushed him and you can't even tell that he was brushed. But he is sure soft!


Why did Sonny get banned from FB?


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> I’d like to glue my husband to a wall, probably not the same thing


Duct tape might work better.


----------



## katlupe

TooMuchMuktuk said:


> Why did Sonny get banned from FB?


He gets put in FB jail quite often for something he has shared. Often it is something that is all over FB but they will ban him for 3-30 days. Must be he is on some sort of list.


----------



## katlupe

TooMuchMuktuk said:


> You and your family were blessed.  Wonderful story.  Thanks for sharing it.


That we were. Thank you for reading it.


----------



## katlupe

Friday night, one of the bars around the block was so loud that I went to sleep listening to the loud music (I didn't mind) and drunks hooting and hollering (why do they do that when they are feeling good, I wonder). Last night, I felt music vibrating through my floor and when I turned the sound down on my television it was loud. I went out in the hallway and the music and then loud applause was coming from the theater!

As I said before (I think I mentioned it recently) half of the building I live in has offices and other small businesses. Plus the Chenango (our county) Arts Council and they remodeled the old auditorium (this was an old high school built in the late 1800s) and made it into a theater. I went to their website and found the concert that was held last night was, in fact, it was someone I personally know performing (I sold him guitar strings in the past). Anyway I found this on their website and thought I would share it here. It is a tour of that half of the building where the arts council is. If I walk down my hall, I come to double doors and that goes inside that half of the building. They use our elevator for disabled people to go inside to the balcony.

Chenango Arts Council tour


----------



## katlupe

Today has been a good day. I have not seen one other person to talk to. Took my garbage out earlier and the whole building was so quiet. Made me wonder if I was the only one left. This afternoon though, the fire engines and police sirens just went on and on.......Halloween stuff in the park I think. Even though it has been raining on and off all day. I like days like this. 

So I was able to finish all my filing and now I am on to taking more items out of the trunk. I have a bunch of picture frames and since I am not going to be using them I will see if my aide wants them. Probably will. Since she has been working for me, I don't have to work all day trying to do housework. So I have more time to do the other things. 

I used my LegExerciser for 5 minutes. I need to do it slowly due to my knees. Tomorrow I will add 2 more minutes. It is kind of fun to do and doesn't take much effort on my part. It is not the same as aerobic exercise, does not get your heart rate up. It is for movement and swelling in feet, legs and/or knees. 

Sonny's grandson helped him with Jazzy's tires. So he ordered tubes for the tires and hopefully he can put them on and I will be back on the road. Batteries are next. Just like a car.


----------



## katlupe

Well I got the copies made of the calendars for each apartment. It was ten cents a copy and I got 35 made. I think that will give me 3 extra. Just plain black and white. I think they look good. 

So yesterday is the first day in a long time that I wore a new pair of shoes! I would order shoes and could not wear them due to the hard ridge around the inside of the sole. I would try all kinds. Some I sent back. Some I donated. I ordered the Skechers and I liked them but they were too tight in my regular size so I sent them back. Ordered them half a size larger. They did not have that style in wide and I wanted those. 

Amazon has a "Try before you buy" option now for Prime members. You can buy clothing and shoes and have 7 days to send it back before you pay. I ordered the sneakers in the larger size on Saturday and they came on Monday. They fit and are comfortable. I can wear the compression stockings with them comfortably so I am happy. Paying for them today with the gift card I got for the returned ones.


----------



## katlupe

Making progress.....tomorrow I can start working on cleaning out that trunk. I felt sad about getting rid of it since I bought it years and years ago. Over the years I have stored various sentimental items in it. Since moving here those items are in use if possible. So I ended up storing photos and other things in it. Now I have to clean it out and get rid of it. My aide wants it so I promised it to her.

I wonder what my bunny boy will think when it is gone? He will have a larger area to run around in. Often at night, he will zip from one spot to another really fast. I created a few little alleys for him through the apartment. So he has plenty of those. Maybe it is boring for him not having much to worry him here. The most exciting thing is when the fire alarm goes off. He runs and hides but since I keep the bed away from the sides of the wall, I can always see where he is. I keep the carrier in the closet where I can grab it quickly and put him inside if needed. 

The key is to have the carrier in the same place every time. I make it a practice now to put things back immediately when done with them. I never misplace anything now. Plus knowing the spot Rabbit hides in (behind the bed in the far corner) is good in case there is an emergency such as a fire. I can get him out in a jiffy. 

My aide was here today and after she left.......I had nothing to do! LOL


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny took me to run errands and do my grocery shopping at Walmart. It was hard to shop. My legs hurt terribly but I got it done. We stopped at KFC at got some food. Then when he parked in the parking lot at my building two other tenants were there and one of them was the woman who has been causing trouble ever since she moved here over the tenants' coffee hours and our dues. 

She came over to me to start talking about that stuff all over again. Made me want to scream! I was tired, hungry and wanting to get my stuff to my apartment. I ended up dropping one of our drinks and Sonny's telephone on the blacktop. Sonny said something about her saying he should not come to our activities since he does not live here. She said she never said that (she did). Well, Sonny has a loud, deep voice and he turned on her and really told her off about the whole matter. She backed down. 

The guy (the other tenant) is the type of the person always on the fence about all issues. Not wanting anyone to get mad at him or saying he said or did something (while running to everyone else telling them what you said about them and sometimes exaggerating what was said). So it seemed to me that when it appeared that Sonny was in control of this conversation, he jumped ship and left her on her own. By the time we were able to leave them and go to the ramp, she was hugging Sonny and smiling and said everything was okay. I was not in the mood, I wanted to get upstairs. Standing so long there was worse than Walmart. Grrrr...I want to be left alone! People!


----------



## katlupe

Here is a picture of my new skechers. They are comfortable despite the fact that they seem to have a bit of a heel. It looks bigger than it is. They are very light which makes them easy for me to wear and walk in.


----------



## katlupe

I have been watching videos on YouTube about shopping at Walmart using their pick-up service. They do not do the delivery service thing here. But walking through their store yesterday was pretty hard on me. Sonny looked unstable on his feet so he was using one of the electric carts. I do not like shopping with those. I can't reach anything. My mobility chair is different than those but can't go to Walmart in it.

Of course, Sonny points out all the extras you pick up when doing your own shopping. I point out how much money you save not doing that. That is why I mainly shop from a list. If I have extra money I will add extras. So I am going to try it soon just to see if I like it or not. I am fussy but I am fussy about my house work too and now I have an aide doing it.

One other thing about it is that something mysterious happens to me when I go in the store. Even though my list is mainly healthy for me, low carb food, I end up buying extras that are bad for me........like ice cream or Paydays. If ordering I would not do that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I have been watching videos on YouTube about shopping at Walmart using their pick-up service. They do not do the delivery service thing here. But walking through their store yesterday was pretty hard on me. Sonny looked unstable on his feet so he was using one of the electric carts. I do not like shopping with those. I can't reach anything. My mobility chair is different than those but can't go to Walmart in it.
> 
> Of course, Sonny points out all the extras you pick up when doing your own shopping. I point out how much money you save not doing that. That is why I mainly shop from a list. If I have extra money I will add extras. So I am going to try it soon just to see if I like it or not. I am fussy but I am fussy about my house work too and now I have an aide doing it.
> 
> One other thing about it is that something mysterious happens to me when I go in the store. Even though my list is mainly healthy for me, low carb food, I end up buying extras that are bad for me........like ice cream or Paydays. If ordering I would not do that.


kat,

I think that it’s great to experiment and become familiar with the curbside shopping at Walmart or home delivery from other local stores.

My big concern is that it will make your world a bit smaller when you lose the contact with the outside world that shopping provides.

Try to keep a few little shopping expeditions for exercise and a little bit of an outing even if it means coming home with ice cream and Paydays!


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> I think that it’s great to experiment and become familiar with the curbside shopping at Walmart or home delivery from other local stores.
> 
> My big concern is that it will make your world a bit smaller when you lose the contact with the outside world that shopping provides.
> 
> Try to keep a few little shopping expeditions for exercise and a little bit of an outing even if it means coming home with ice cream and Paydays!


You are right about that as when we are shopping Sonny always knows people wherever we shop. Stops and talks to them. The thing is for me if anything happens to Sonny, I would have to do it all on my own and shopping at large stores has been hard for me. I was thinking if I had to pay a taxi to take me there and bring me back, about $15. I guess, but I could just pick the groceries up and come right back home.


----------



## Sliverfox

Check to see if there is a bus service available  for senior citizens & handicapped in your area.
I think you might learn that one is offered under  Active aging/ veterans service.

In Pa,, there is a small bus that runs a route to  stores & doctors.
Of course when  I want to give you  then name of the service,, brain hasn't woke  up.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Check to see if there is a bus service available  for senior citizens & handicapped in your area.
> I think you might learn that one is offered under  Active aging/ veterans service.
> 
> In Pa,, there is a small bus that runs a route to  stores & doctors.
> Of course when  I want to give you  then name of the service,, brain hasn't woke  up.


There is. My building is one of its regular spots. It is First Transit. My boyfriend, Sonny used to work for them.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Check to see if there is a bus service available  for senior citizens & handicapped in your area.
> I think you might learn that one is offered under  Active aging/ veterans service.
> 
> In Pa,, there is a small bus that runs a route to  stores & doctors.
> Of course when  I want to give you  then name of the service,, brain hasn't woke  up.


I don't think the bus will go to the pick up area and wait for your groceries to be brought out. And maybe they limit how many bags you can carry with you. Not sure. I keep meaning to try the bus service just haven't gotten around to it yet. And I would still have to do the shopping, pushing the grocery cart and my walker would take up most of the cart. I'd have to see how that would work.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I ended up changing my furniture around........then didn't like it and changed it all back after Sonny went home. He came for the coffee meeting and then we had a little supper here and watched the series Monk for a bit. I just could not get comfortable with the way I had rearranged the furniture so changed it all back. I like it this way and it will stay this way now.

I was really worn out from moving all that furniture around. While I had it all out and away from the walls, I vacuumed everything super good. The aide does a quick job of vacuuming and does it at least once a week which is good but I wanted to get at it myself. 

I was still tired this morning, so I laid back down to sleep a bit more and what should happen as soon as I got comfortable? The stupid fire alarm in the hall was blasting! It is really LOUD! As soon as Rabbit heard it he ran under the bed to the far corner. I got the kitty carrier and had to catch him. Since the bed is not up against the wall, I can grab him from above (Like an owl, I know, probably bad memories for him). I put him in the carrier and then I went out in the hall to see what was happening. Everyone was down by the stairway door. No firemen. That darn noise went on and on and I could not hear a thing except that. I left Rabbit in my apartment until I found out what was happening, If it had been a fire I would bring him with me. Not going anywhere without my bunny!

The lady who lives next to me called the fire department herself and so did someone else. I didn't know this but the alarm does not ring at the firehouse any longer. Have to call. I am glad I learned that today! The red light was blinking by the newest tenant's door and I knew he had left earlier as I saw him get on the elevator. The firemen finally came and they went into his apartment. Once again, a cat was the culprit! We have these alarms by our beds and toilet that have a string you pull if you fall or have a problem. That was what it was and his cat played with it. That has happened many times since I have lived here. Thank you Lord! I was praying that it was not a fire. 

I took my trash out to the dumpster on Jazzy and it was nice outside. Now I am just relaxing until I have to clean the bunny cage.


----------



## katlupe

I got up today at five and found that I had left the pot of taco mac on the counter. I was waiting for it to cool because it was very hot. Forgot it was there. I hope the kitchen was cool enough during the night to keep it safe. I can't waste it since I spent extra money on organic beef that I used in it. From now on I have to leave the light on that is in the stove hood until I have finished everything in the kitchen. I couldn't do my dishes last night due to my knee being so bad. If I hadn't skipped them I doubt I would have left that pot out. Mad at myself!


----------



## katlupe

Just had a horrible 15 minutes of that new tenant's cat setting off the fire alarm again. Two days in a row! Needless to say, he is not popular on our floor. It was barely past seven and everyone came out of their apartments in robes. The firemen did get here faster than yesterday so figured someone called as soon as they heard it. This time I did not bother putting Rabbit in the carrier because I figured it was that guy again. It was.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Here is a picture of my new skechers. They are comfortable despite the fact that they seem to have a bit of a heel. It looks bigger than it is. They are very light which makes them easy for me to wear and walk in.
> View attachment 192820


I love sketchers..I have probably a dozen pairs lace-up and slip ons in all different colours... 2 pairs are navy slip ons and I use those as slippers indoors after always wearing backless slipper indoors and last summer I slipped on my back step when my slipper got caught, and really got myself a nasty injury when I fell flat on my front on the concrete path, so now all the sketcher slip ons are used as slipper for safety reasons and particularly so for going up and downstairs which I do a dozen tmes a day probably much more actually..
 The lightness of them as well as the Goga Mat memory cushioned sole is what's best about Sketchers


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Friday night, one of the bars around the block was so loud that I went to sleep listening to the loud music (I didn't mind) and drunks hooting and hollering (why do they do that when they are feeling good, I wonder). Last night, I felt music vibrating through my floor and when I turned the sound down on my television it was loud. I went out in the hallway and the music and then loud applause was coming from the theater!
> 
> As I said before (I think I mentioned it recently) half of the building I live in has offices and other small businesses. Plus the Chenango (our county) Arts Council and they remodeled the old auditorium (this was an old high school built in the late 1800s) and made it into a theater. I went to their website and found the concert that was held last night was, in fact, it was someone I personally know performing (I sold him guitar strings in the past). Anyway I found this on their website and thought I would share it here. It is a tour of that half of the building where the arts council is. If I walk down my hall, I come to double doors and that goes inside that half of the building. They use our elevator for disabled people to go inside to the balcony.
> 
> Chenango Arts Council tour


Had a look at your link , Kat... I don't think I've ever known anyone to live in a building that's used for businesses as well... fascinating!! Do you have to use those double entrance doors to get to your apartment ? ...if not how far away is your private entrance to the building


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Just had a horrible 15 minutes of that new tenant's cat setting off the fire alarm again. Two days in a row! Needless to say, he is not popular on our floor. It was barely past seven and everyone came out of their apartments in robes. The firemen did get here faster than yesterday so figured someone called as soon as they heard it. This time I did not bother putting Rabbit in the carrier because I figured it was that guy again. It was.


Poor cat!
It would be annoying and comical to me at the same time.
This is the first time I've ever heard of a pet pulling the emergency call bell, but I can see how it would be tempting for them.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Had a look at your link , Kat... I don't think I've ever known anyone to live in a building that's used for businesses as well... fascinating!! Do you have to use those double entrance doors to get to your apartment ? ...if not how far away is your private entrance to the building


I don't use those double doors to get inside the front door of this building. We have another set of red double doors that lead to the lobby of the apartment side. 





This is our front door. We have three floors on this side.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Poor cat!
> It would be annoying and comical to me at the same time.
> This is the first time I've ever heard of a pet pulling the emergency call bell, but I can see how it would be tempting for them.


We had that happen many times from different cats. That is why most tenants keep the string taped to the wall.


----------



## Pepper

Katlupe, your neighbor's cat is a Genius!  OK, an annoying genius.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Had a look at your link , Kat... I don't think I've ever known anyone to live in a building that's used for businesses as well... fascinating!! Do you have to use those double entrance doors to get to your apartment ? ...if not how far away is your private entrance to the building


This is the back of the building and you can see that the arts council side is the middle part you see here. This is actually where my apartment is on the back side and I like it better here because I get the morning sun.


----------



## katlupe

I placed my first order this afternoon using Instacart at Tops. Since I cannot use Jazzy at this time and soon it will be cold, wet, icy and snowing. So I needed to test this now. It was barely an hour before the shopper was calling me that she was outside with my groceries. She got everything I ordered and even the produce was perfect. I am very happy with this service after this first order.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I placed my first order this afternoon using Instacart at Tops. Since I cannot use Jazzy at this time and soon it will be cold, wet, icy and snowing. So I needed to test this now. It was barely an hour before the shopper was calling me that she was outside with my groceries. She got everything I ordered and even the produce was perfect. I am very happy with this service after this first order.


kat,

I’m glad to hear that you had good results.

Do you know if you can continue to request a shopper that you are satisfied with.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> I have been watching videos on YouTube about shopping at Walmart using their pick-up service. They do not do the delivery service thing here. But walking through their store yesterday was pretty hard on me. Sonny looked unstable on his feet so he was using one of the electric carts. I do not like shopping with those. I can't reach anything. My mobility chair is different than those but can't go to Walmart in it.
> 
> Of course, Sonny points out all the extras you pick up when doing your own shopping. I point out how much money you save not doing that. That is why I mainly shop from a list. If I have extra money I will add extras. So I am going to try it soon just to see if I like it or not. I am fussy but I am fussy about my house work too and now I have an aide doing it.
> 
> One other thing about it is that something mysterious happens to me when I go in the store. Even though my list is mainly healthy for me, low carb food, I end up buying extras that are bad for me........like ice cream or Paydays. If ordering I would not do that.


I never thought  I'd do that pick up  thing...now...I won't  ever go thru that  store again...luv  the pick up...no aching ...on fire legs..back


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> I’m glad to hear that you had good results.
> 
> Do you know if you can continue to request a shopper that you are satisfied with.


Oh that would be great. She was really good and very nice.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> I never thought  I'd do that pick up  thing...now...I won't  ever go thru that  store again...luv  the pick up...no aching ...on fire legs..back


Yeah, the leg thing. I can barely walk some days. And the next day after shopping in Walmart, I can't do a thing.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> Yeah, the leg thing. I can barely walk some days. And the next day after shopping in Walmart, I can't do a thing.


I didn't know if  i  could go online  and get all ordered...and get it our of the car...into the house..
my husband  does that..I used to help...I feel more useless  day by day..anyway

.I wear compression  socks for leg pain


----------



## bingo

I have to lie down  now...I just found this  diary post and it's  the most warm compelling stories..I will look for you in here  tomorrow  and pray for your  health  as I understand  how difficult  it can be...hugs


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> I didn't know if  i  could go online  and get all ordered...and get it our of the car...into the house..
> my husband  does that..I used to help...I feel more useless  day by day..anyway
> 
> .I wear compression  socks for leg pain



I wear them too. I couldn't stand how dreary it looked wearing black every day. I bought a 6-pak in colors. This is my favorite so far! I need to find purple!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Here is a picture of my new skechers. They are comfortable despite the fact that they seem to have a bit of a heel. It looks bigger than it is. They are very light which makes them easy for me to wear and walk in.
> View attachment 192820


My Skechers have the same soles as yours.  they made me fall. I wanted to turn and go forward but those soles "stuck" to the cement and I went forward but my feet didn't.

 I didn't get hurt I didn't fall all the way down I just kind of crumpled and several times I've almost fallen with those soles so please be very careful.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> My Skechers have the same soles as yours.  they made me fall. I wanted to turn and go forward but those soles "stuck" to the cement and I went forward but my feet didn't.
> 
> I didn't get hurt I didn't fall all the way down I just kind of crumpled and several times I've almost fallen with those soles so please be very careful.


Oh no! These are the first shoes I have bought in three years and needed something badly for cold weather. I will be careful. I usually am holding onto to something and if I am outside on cement I have my walker. 

What I liked about these was how light there were. I usually wear shoes with soles that are completely flat but tried these. I think the compression stockings help. 

Thank you for the warning though. I will be careful as I have never fallen..........yet.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> I wear them too. I couldn't stand how dreary it looked wearing black every day. I bought a 6-pak in colors. This is my favorite so far! I need to find purple!
> View attachment 193465


absolutely  luv em....i  have to cut the toes out of some...pinchers they are


----------



## katlupe

Today is a quiet day for me. I went downstairs to get my mail and packages. Other than that, I have not seen anyone. I am FINALLY going through that trunk that is in my way. Throwing out pictures that have no meaning for me. I have four packages of pictures to send to my husband. That will get rid of a big bunch. 

All the ones of my son I am putting in a couple of albums and will give them to him at a later time. For now, they will just be here marked for him. And one for my brother which I may give to him. Other pictures getting ready to send to various cousins and friends. I never look at them unless I have them in my computer. 

As much as I loved that trunk...........now I can't wait to clean it out and get it out of here! Sonny said he would drive it to my aide's house for her. No, she does not have a car, even though when she answered my aide I had stated that she must have one (so she could go to the store for me). 

I keep wondering what Rabbit will think when it is gone. He will have more room to run and I think he will like that. He has plenty of hiding spots so not taking anything away from him. Everything I do is centered around my bunny boy.


----------



## bingo

a little  animal is so precious...we only have one little  dog now....
peaches...our other 2 passed away  last year...one was 17 and one 15....my heart  will never repair from that loss..
hop bunny...hop!


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> In May of 2018 I moved from my off-the-grid (off the utility grid) homestead and left behind my beloved horses, one cat (she would have hated living in an apartment) and my marriage. It was not a spur of the moment thing. As I was getting older and was doing less and being dependent on my husband for many things, I had become quite depressed. I kept telling him. One big problem was that even though it should have been very cheap living there, he kept using credit cards (including mine) and had a motorcycle and truck (that I was not comfortable driving so did not) payments. Sometimes we did not have food. In the beginning there, I had 16 raised garden beds and dried and canned lots of food. But as I got where I could barely walk, less and less.
> 
> Once I started getting my Social Security, I was eager to leave and told him I would. Until then I had no money. When I sold stuff on eBay we had to use it for food, hay or gas. He did not think I really would. The day actually came that I was able to leave. Mainly due to applying for senior housing that is subsidized based on your income. It was a lifesaver for me. I had not been to a doctor in years (and I was almost 66) or a dentist. I was for most of my life a stay at home mother because my first husband had his own business and my son is disabled. So I took care of him. I know people put down others who use services that are available to people with low incomes, but sometimes it is not something you do on purpose. This was my only chance and I was getting older. I do not regret it one bit and my life has turned around.


I haven't seen  a Dr in over 20 years..i  too worked  like a man on a big farm growing up...close with animals especially  the beagle hunting dogs...I could sit with them and cry and love them..they loved me back....
my father wasn't  a very nice man...he beat them and me too..I haven't  told anyone  this on here..and i  am hoping only you reads it...anyway..all over...I am 67 years old  now


----------



## Aneeda72

bingo said:


> I haven't seen  a Dr in over 20 years..i  too worked  like a man on a big farm growing up...close with animals especially  the beagle hunting dogs...I could sit with them and cry and love them..they loved me back....
> my father wasn't  a very nice man...he beat them and me too..I haven't  told anyone  this on here..and i  am hoping only you reads it...anyway..all over...I am 67 years old  now


I so understand about abusive parents, I am sorry this happened to you.


----------



## bingo

Aneeda72 said:


> I so understand about abusive parents, I am sorry this happened to you.


you are so kind to say this to me.
i started thinking that  I shouldn't  write this in someone's  post...I will go try to del...thank you again


----------



## Sliverfox

Bingo,, i think you will learn there are other people on Sr. Forums  whose fater was abusive to them.

My husband's  father was  rough on him till he grew up.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> you are so kind to say this to me.
> i started thinking that  I shouldn't  write this in someone's  post...I will go try to del...thank you again


No, you don't have to delete it. We share here, whatever you want to say, feel free. It sounds like you are ready to talk about it and I think that is a good thing.


----------



## katlupe

I have moved all my houseplants to my table. Probably until spring. I try to keep them as warm as I can. Even though I turn my heat up at night instead of in the day like most people do. I get cold at night and of course, I have to keep my bunny boy warm. Since he is on the floor and that is where it is coldest. For the most part, it is not cold in my apartment at all. 

Now at my house, heating with a big wood stove, of course that thing really heated the place up. But.........at night when you go to bed, you have to bank it back and once you do that, the house gets cold. I had these same plants and I do not know how they survived being there that long. This year, they have really improved and look good.

I am sentimental about these houseplants for various reasons. So have to keep them living.


----------



## katlupe

I keep trying to think of cheapskate habits to post on that thread. I used to know many. I used to write about them on my blogs. Can I remember them now? Nope. Why not? Because since I moved away from my house and my husband, I live normal. I missed doing the things I do now and now that I can do them, I can't remember the things I used to do because we had very little money. I still have very little money but it is just me  here. It is enough for me. I get by easy on little money and I am not deprived in the least.

I will keep thinking on this. Maybe I blocked it out.


----------



## katlupe

Today, Sonny is supposed to come and change my tires on "Jazzy" and I can't wait. He brought his tools and the tires yesterday so they are here. I think he plans on doing it out in the hall. Hope nobody has an issue with that. 

Yesterday, my aide was here and did laundry, vacuumed and took my garbage out. What a big help that is! that gives me the time to do other things..........like going through these pictures in the trunk. I am eager to finish that job so not stopping. Every day, I get up and do something on it. 

I have tried to figure out how to see my television better. Not sure if new glasses would work because the last time I got these I mentioned that and was told that I would need a whole other pair just for that. And it is something you just have to live with. My problem is that I watch Prime Video and there is a description written about the video and I have to get up and stand in front of the television to see it. 

I can't move it closer or lower because there is no place to put it. Sonny keeps trying to influence me to get a bigger television. Mine is 24" and it is fine for me. I do not want watching it to rule my life. He does not understand that because he has his on all day. I don't really know if he ever turns it off. I like quiet. He likes the noise even if he is not watching it. I have known a couple other people who do that too.

I lived so long with a television that it seems strange to complain about not seeing the written things on one. I have gotten used to watching one now but I do not turn it on till late afternoon or later. I will live with it the way it is for now.


----------



## Sliverfox

Can you go to a 'dollar' store & buy some stronger glasses  just  for watching TV?
Try them on & look at something  that would be about the distance of  your TV.

After my cararact surgey that's what the ophthalmologist told  me,to buy some cheap rereading  glasses.


----------



## katlupe

It appears that we probably won't be using the community room any longer. The manager has taken a stand that if we lock anything up so nobody steals it then it means it is no longer for the community. We were locking up coffee, creamer dish soap, coffee filters and napkins because if you don't it will disappear. We left it unlocked a week ago or so and then everything was gone........except for a little bit of the coffee. The scoop was even gone! 

I think I will stop going to all of those activities. The more this thing escalates, the more I want no part of it. We could have coffee in each others' apartments from time to time if we really want to do it. I don't think I do. 

I just spent some time reading through the lease. The bottom line is that the whole lease is for the owner not the renter. They can change their rules at any time and if you don't agree you can give notice. That is basically what it says. As for the community room..........it can be closed from us whenever they choose. 

So my opinion is that if we want social interaction with each other, coffee hours, Bingo, potluck suppers, then we have to do it outside of the community room. In our own apartments. There we can do what we choose. One good thing about that is we don't have to invite the whole building. It might be noisier since it is in an apartment rather than downstairs on the lower level.

Well I will see what happens.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Can you go to a 'dollar' store & buy some stronger glasses  just  for watching TV?
> Try them on & look at something  that would be about the distance of  your TV.
> 
> After my cararact surgey that's what the ophthalmologist told  me,to buy some cheap rereading  glasses.


I can check. My glasses are good for reading or the computer because it is closer.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> It appears that we probably won't be using the community room any longer. The manager has taken a stand that if we lock anything up so nobody steals it then it means it is no longer for the community. We were locking up coffee, creamer dish soap, coffee filters and napkins because if you don't it will disappear. We left it unlocked a week ago or so and then everything was gone........except for a little bit of the coffee. The scoop was even gone!
> 
> I think I will stop going to all of those activities. The more this thing escalates, the more I want no part of it. We could have coffee in each others' apartments from time to time if we really want to do it. I don't think I do.
> 
> I just spent some time reading through the lease. The bottom line is that the whole lease is for the owner not the renter. They can change their rules at any time and if you don't agree you can give notice. That is basically what it says. As for the community room..........it can be closed from us whenever they choose.
> 
> So my opinion is that if we want social interaction with each other, coffee hours, Bingo, potluck suppers, then we have to do it outside of the community room. In our own apartments. There we can do what we choose. One good thing about that is we don't have to invite the whole building. It might be noisier since it is in an apartment rather than downstairs on the lower level.
> 
> Well I will see what happens.


This will happen more and more, the “stealing“-as prices go up people have less and less spendable money, and resort to taking what they normally would not.  It is a sad fact of life.  You are lucky that you have sonny who buys stuff for you.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> We left it unlocked a week ago or so and then everything was gone........except for a little bit of the coffee. The scoop was even gone!


That's outrageous! It takes a real jerk to stoop to that level. So sorry Kat.


----------



## bingo

oh my goodness...it would be difficult  to have to adapt to other's  rules....i  guess it'll  all be part of getting old...less control over  our environment and  wishes...Lord help us all.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> This will happen more and more, the “stealing“-as prices go up people have less and less spendable money, and resort to taking what they normally would not.  It is a sad fact of life.  You are lucky that you have sonny who buys stuff for you.


Yes, very lucky I know. He is so good to me.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> That's outrageous! It takes a real jerk to stoop to that level. So sorry Kat.


Well, I didn't know this but it seems that our manager had our stuff removed from the cupboard and we thought it was stolen. She did this on purpose. Instead of doing her job as a manager, she is trying to cause stress to certain tenants. And two of them are going through some very tough health problems and really don't need this at this time. But who is going to speak up? None of us, because we do not want to be evicted or targeted by her. 

We have decided to have the coffee hour in my neighbor's apartment next time. I think it will be nicer and we can keep it small.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> oh my goodness...it would be difficult  to have to adapt to other's  rules....i  guess it'll  all be part of getting old...less control over  our environment and  wishes...Lord help us all.


It is difficult. I was used to not really having any rules where I lived. No neighbors to speak of. Just wild critters.  Makes me realize why I find being around people so hard. There is always someone who has to pick on someone or try to control everyone else.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> It is difficult. I was used to not really having any rules where I lived. No neighbors to speak of. Just wild critters.  Makes me realize why I find being around people so hard. There is always someone who has to pick on someone or try to control everyone else.


even harder to keep  quiet about it...wanted to  tell you...i worked  as a cna...in facility...out in homes too....facilities  were not so great...patient  ratio...high...
some  of  the  other girls weren't  nice to patients...i couldn't  be quiet at all about that ..
sometimes  when you  take a stand..you stand alone...hugs to you ...always...i think of you and others  in my prayers at nite when  i lay down..
whatta world!


----------



## katlupe

It is definite that we no longer have a community room here in my apartment building. The other ladies that caused all the trouble over the activities we were doing in there have taken it over. The one lady that started it all said that we can only use the community room for eating. The manager and her and the other new lady are working on making a game room out of the old office that has been closed up for some time. She said it will be a game room. So that is that. 

We can only use the community room for eating, not Bingo. But they can use it for puzzles. The manager is siding with her whatever she says or does. That is okay with me. I didn't really want to go to the Thanksgiving dinner anyway. I wanted to stay on my keto food plan and this just motivates me more. I am trying to work on my health issues and that includes my meals. It has been hard for me to go those things and not eat high carbs and sweets since that is what they usually have. 

Having spent so many years living secluded on my homestead, not really seeing many people or having friends other than on the computer makes this a whole new experience for me. Well, I do not like it. So I am "distancing" myself from people (in person) for awhile. I am not crazy about these last two months of the year anyway. Too much stress, spending money and eating carby foods and sweets. I think it was better when we were quarantined. Yeah, I really said that.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> It is definite that we no longer have a community room here in my apartment building. The other ladies that caused all the trouble over the activities we were doing in there have taken it over. The one lady that started it all said that we can only use the community room for eating. The manager and her and the other new lady are working on making a game room out of the old office that has been closed up for some time. She said it will be a game room. So that is that.
> 
> We can only use the community room for eating, not Bingo. But they can use it for puzzles. The manager is siding with her whatever she says or does. That is okay with me. I didn't really want to go to the Thanksgiving dinner anyway. I wanted to stay on my keto food plan and this just motivates me more. I am trying to work on my health issues and that includes my meals. It has been hard for me to go those things and not eat high carbs and sweets since that is what they usually have.
> 
> Having spent so many years living secluded on my homestead, not really seeing many people or having friends other than on the computer makes this a whole new experience for me. Well, I do not like it. So I am "distancing" myself from people (in person) for awhile. I am not crazy about these last two months of the year anyway. Too much stress, spending money and eating carby foods and sweets. I think it was better when we were quarantined. Yeah, I really said that.


I get what you are saying, community living can be intrusive and difficult.  Having lived in the salivation army home for young woman and an army barracks, I find it similar to what you are experiencing.  The apartment I live in now has lots of green spaces and no community set up so you can socialize or not which I like.

With all the stress I am under now, I am hitting sweets and carbs a lot.  Can feel my A1C climbing higher and higher.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> It is definite that we no longer have a community room here in my apartment building. The other ladies that caused all the trouble over the activities we were doing in there have taken it over. The one lady that started it all said that we can only use the community room for eating. The manager and her and the other new lady are working on making a game room out of the old office that has been closed up for some time. She said it will be a game room. So that is that.
> 
> We can only use the community room for eating, not Bingo. But they can use it for puzzles. The manager is siding with her whatever she says or does. That is okay with me. I didn't really want to go to the Thanksgiving dinner anyway. I wanted to stay on my keto food plan and this just motivates me more. I am trying to work on my health issues and that includes my meals. It has been hard for me to go those things and not eat high carbs and sweets since that is what they usually have.
> 
> Having spent so many years living secluded on my homestead, not really seeing many people or having friends other than on the computer makes this a whole new experience for me. Well, I do not like it. So I am "distancing" myself from people (in person) for awhile. I am not crazy about these last two months of the year anyway. Too much stress, spending money and eating carby foods and sweets. I think it was better when we were quarantined. Yeah, I really said that.


Kat, you are right to do what's best for yourself. I'm just sorry that these two women came and caused such confusion.

 What is it against the bingo? Are there cash prizes that's unlawful unless some permit is granted?

Did you get your trunk emptied yet of all its photos? That's nice of you to give the trunk to your aide. I'm sure it made her very happy.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat, you are right to do what's best for yourself. I'm just sorry that these two women came and caused such confusion.
> 
> What is it against the bingo? Are there cash prizes that's unlawful unless some permit is granted?
> 
> Did you get your trunk emptied yet of all its photos? That's nice of you to give the trunk to your aide. I'm sure it made her very happy.


Our Bingo game is really just a social thing. No money or prizes involved. Mainly just 7-8 people that usually go. My feelings on the Bingo game is that it helps people to use their brains and eyes to have to look at those cards for the numbers. One lady is 96 years old and she especially enjoyed this Bingo game. Never missed it. 

No, about my trunk. I have been working on it all week. It might take awhile. But I have made a big dent in it.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I get what you are saying, community living can be intrusive and difficult.  Having lived in the salivation army home for young woman and an army barracks, I find it similar to what you are experiencing.  The apartment I live in now has lots of green spaces and no community set up so you can socialize or not which I like.
> 
> With all the stress I am under now, I am hitting sweets and carbs a lot.  Can feel my A1C climbing higher and higher.


I can pretty much keep to myself here most of the time. The socialization thing is just not that important to me. But it is to the others and I have become kind of close to those friends. We do not need the activities to stay friends though. Two of the ladies live right across the hall from me.

I realize one neighbor who has lived here a very long time, 20 years or more, who is 96, never goes to any of the activities. She goes out almost daily to who knows where. Sometimes on her scooter. Sometimes with her son-in-law. Sometimes on the bus. She will be gone all day. Happiest lady you ever met. I love hearing her laugh! 

Every single time I eat high carb foods, especially sweets, I do not feel good at all. It is almost immediate. So far I have not been diagnosed with diabetes but it is always in my mind to prevent it. So need to get back on the wagon.........and stay on it.


----------



## katlupe

Today has been pretty quiet for me. Early this morning, Sonny called me to say he took his three dogs with him in the car and drove a few miles from his house. There was a tornado warning and he said the wind was loud and he thought he better get out of dodge. I think that is sweet that he took all three dogs. Chichi was his mother's Chihuahua and VERY stubborn. She does not like to go in the car. I asked him what she did when he put her in it and he said she went way under the seat. 

Then when he went back home it was pouring and she would not come out of the car. Finally he got her out and put her down and she went under his race car trailer. So he went inside and about 10 minutes later she was at the door. I can just see her, grumbling about her owner.


----------



## katlupe

I can't wait to get this month over with. Just want to get on with life. It always feels like you put your life on hold for November and December. At least my Christmas holiday is simpler now. No presents to buy. I just have to buy cards to pass out to the others in the building. My son doesn't even like to come to dinner for it now. So that is fine with me. Probably if Sonny was not in my life it would be just a day like any other day. But he likes to make a big thing over holidays though not as much as three years ago. I think his health has slowed him down.

Tonight I am not really tired. Not like usual. I am working on those pictures. Putting them in albums. The ones I am keeping. I am throwing out a bunch. Figure if I am not tired I may as well do something useful. I think the prospect of having more open space in my apartment is giving me the energy to keep working on this right now. 

Rabbit likes it that I am still up. Usually I am watching videos from my recliner by now but I wanted to do a few more piles of pictures. So he is over here and pretty active. He should be, he slept all day.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Well, I didn't know this but it seems that our manager had our stuff removed from the cupboard and we thought it was stolen. She did this on purpose. Instead of doing her job as a manager, she is trying to cause stress to certain tenants. And two of them are going through some very tough health problems and really don't need this at this time. But who is going to speak up? None of us, because we do not want to be evicted or targeted by her.
> 
> We have decided to have the coffee hour in my neighbor's apartment next time. I think it will be nicer and we can keep it small.


The manager huh?

She must have a screw loose somewhere.... deliberately trying to cause stress to certain tenants.

I think you're wise to keep a low profile. Hope you have a good time at your next coffee meeting at the neighbor's place.

You deserve some fun.


----------



## katlupe

Today I was determined to not be on the internet too much. Instead I worked on transferring photos from my old external hard drive into the new one. This is the first time since I got the new laptop that I have worked on it. You know I think the problem was the old laptop all along. It works good with this new computer. I am still transferring them because this old hard drive is old and big. I worry about it dying on me. The new one is the size of a deck of cards. 

The best part was how fast this laptop is compared to the old one. This is a gaming computer, even though I do not do games. I was happy to see some of those old pictures. 

My friend came over today and brought carrots for Rabbit. Had a nice visit even though I see her almost daily. She lives down the hall. Now I am making pork chops in the Instant Pot and will eat after I clean my bunny's cage. Rained pretty much most of the day.


----------



## katlupe

Anti-ageing creams,
pills and potions,
anti-ageing masks,
scrubs and lotions,
put them on your skin,
to smooth away the years,
pat around your eyes,
your neck up to your ears.

And don’t forget your hands,
they will give the game away,
they show the years you’ve toiled,
they must be hid away.

Keep your body trim,
and the skin must stay elastic,
if you’ve worshipped too much sun,
you can always add some plastic,
but don’t look too ‘worked on’,
because that’s not seen as right,
your youth should be all natural,
you must fight the ageing fight.

Or

You could just go get older,
with the lines this life has carved,
the years you laughed and lived,
the years you did not starve.

Ageing is not something,
that we women should avoid,
it’s a gift of time and years,
that not all of us enjoy.

And Mother Nature knows,
the beauty of the years,
she paints us all with love,
If only we could see.

There’s wisdom in these wrinkles,
there’s starlight in our hair,
there’s evidence of growth and love,
the stories we can share.

So join me in our ageing,
let’s love the skin we’re in,
protect it, feed it, help it sure,
but let the ageing win.

Because here’s a little secret,
if you want to look alive,
acceptance of your journey,
will see your body thrive.

~Donna Ashworth


----------



## katlupe

Today I placed my second order using Instacart at Tops. It was last Sunday that I used it for the first time. I got the same shopper so she knows me now. I ordered it around 12:30 and it was delivered about a half hour later. It helps that I live close to Tops and that my shopper knows where I live.

Now I need to find a new hay person that can delivery one bale of "horse hay" to my building. Not many people want to sell one bale at a time. But I am trying to figure out how to be independent. I am afraid Sonny may not be able to do all these things for me in the near future. This morning he seemed irritable on the phone and that is not like him. He has slowed down on how much time he comes here or even spends with his family. So I am preparing. 

I fixed breakfast and now have to take my garbage out to the dumpster. I figure that makes the second time I walked down there today. Not sure if it would count as exercise because I use the walker. I don't stop though, walk pretty fast for using a walker. At least I am moving.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe maybe you already know this but they sell all kinds of rabbit hay and grasses and things like that at chewy.com and also at Amazon. I don't know anything about rabbit food or hay or prices. Maybe it's too expensive but I thought in case you weren't aware, I'd let you know. t would be nice to have it delivered.
https://www.chewy.com/b/rabbit-10850?nav-submit-button=&ref=searchRedirect&ref-query=Rabbit


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today I placed my second order using Instacart at Tops. It was last Sunday that I used it for the first time. I got the same shopper so she knows me now. I ordered it around 12:30 and it was delivered about a half hour later. It helps that I live close to Tops and that my shopper knows where I live.
> 
> Now I need to find a new hay person that can delivery one bale of "horse hay" to my building. Not many people want to sell one bale at a time. But I am trying to figure out how to be independent. I am afraid Sonny may not be able to do all these things for me in the near future. This morning he seemed irritable on the phone and that is not like him. He has slowed down on how much time he comes here or even spends with his family. So I am preparing.
> 
> I fixed breakfast and now have to take my garbage out to the dumpster. I figure that makes the second time I walked down there today. Not sure if it would count as exercise because I use the walker. I don't stop though, walk pretty fast for using a walker. At least I am moving.


Might just be the holidays-lots of people get grumpy around the holidays


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe maybe you already know this but they sell all kinds of rabbit hay and grasses and things like that at chewy.com and also at Amazon. I don't know anything about rabbit food or hay or prices. Maybe it's too expensive but I thought in case you weren't aware, I'd let you know. t would be nice to have it delivered.
> https://www.chewy.com/b/rabbit-10850?nav-submit-button=&ref=searchRedirect&ref-query=Rabbit


I do know this and have purchased it in the past. But it is not like fresh local hay. I buy two small bags each month one of oat hay and one of meadow or orchard grass for the variety in his diet on Amazon. He likes it but not exclusively.

 A rabbit really needs that local hay from a farmer that has some weeds in it for their digestive system. I saw the difference when I bought that other hay for him. He is normally really eager to get in his cage when I first change it to start eating it. Not so much with that hay. Kind of like straw if know what I mean, yet it was Timothy, which is what he eats. I know I can find it around here. This is farm country.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Might just be the holidays-lots of people get grumpy around the holidays


Yeah, like me!

No with Sonny, I think it is his health issues. He seems depressed about not being able to do all the stuff he used to do. He falls asleep when he is here watching a movie. I worry about him but I can't make him do what I think he should be doing.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I do know this and have purchased it in the past. But it is not like fresh local hay. I buy two small bags each month one of oat hay and one of meadow or orchard grass for the variety in his diet on Amazon. He likes it but not exclusively.
> 
> A rabbit really needs that local hay from a farmer that has some weeds in it for their digestive system. I saw the difference when I bought that other hay for him. He is normally really eager to get in his cage when I first change it to start eating it. Not so much with that hay. Kind of like straw if know what I mean, yet it was Timothy, which is what he eats. I know I can find it around here. This is farm country.


Interesting!


----------



## katlupe

One thing that has usually caused me to eat foods that I KNOW I shouldn't eat........like sugar in products like ice cream.....yes, especially ice cream for me. But also some candy bars and cookies. I am particular about which ones I like so if a store does not have the flavor or brand I like, I skip it. If it does though......I might buy two! 

It is hard when you see others eating those products you love but have not been eating. Doesn't take much to take a little and then more. The one thing that I meant to say in the first paragraph was that if I don't eat before I go shopping or somewhere that food is being served that is what will cause me to eat whatever. Then in a few hours I do not feel very good. Really bad if I eat certain foods. 

I think that is one reason I like living alone and being alone. I can eat the way I need to eat. It appears that even if people love you they do not want you to eat different from them. Why? When I lived with my husband, he was a big eater and was not ever overweight at all. In fact, I could see his ribs and he ate a lot. If he went to the store he always bought sweets for himself and ate them on the way home because I was not eating them. That was okay with me. But he also put temptation in my path every time.

Sometimes I would order low carb foods online and I didn't always have the money for it so would save it up to place an order. I had those low carb items in the pantry and he'd ask if he could eat them. Not just one or two. Usually ALL of them! Yet he is the one who controlled our money and bills and went to the store so why couldn't he buy something that he would not eat as soon as he got it? Who knows. Maybe now that he is alone he has to do that due to money. 

Right now, I feel good as I have been eating low carbs/keto food only. Soon I have to contend with TWO Thanksgiving dinners. One this Friday, I think. In our community room. If we can't have it due to the manager that will be okay with me. And on Thanksgiving Day......with Sonny. I will eat those dinners but go back to low carbs as I do not expect to have any leftovers of my own.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I had my yearly apartment inspection today. Went very well. I am down for a new toilet (Yah!), regrouting the tiles in my shower, a transition strip between the kitchen and bathroom, fixing the bathroom night light (so it will finally work!) and light bulbs in the kitchen. He fixed my blinds while he was here and tested my smoke alarm (I could have told him it worked because last time I used the toaster I set it off!). 

Then my neighbor who lives across the hall had trouble with her phone and I helped her get a hold of Frontier on my phone. It is for a landline and the tech will be coming here tomorrow to fix it for her. She cannot call out on it at all. After we got that taken care, I went to my other neighbor's to take her one of those Memory Activity books for adults I bought her. I got one for her and one for me on Amazon. She was surprised. 

I signed up for the Thanksgiving Dinner that WILL be in the Community Room on Friday. I signed up for cranberry sauce and dinner rolls. Quite frankly, I just don't have it in me to cook something so this is a traditional Thanksgiving dinner side. I can't wait to get through these dinner things.

Now it is time for me to clean my bunny's cage.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny's new dog, Cinnamon is no longer new. Nope, she owns not only his house, his chair, his bed and his car..........but his heart! There is nothing he won't do for that dog. If we are going shopping and he expects to be gone long, he will take her for a drive for a couple of miles to satisfy her while he gone. She really enjoys watching his television. Here she is watching the cooking channel! He tried to get her to look at him for the picture, but he said she glanced at him and then back to her program. I told him next time to put the remote near her paw for the picture.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Sonny's new dog, Cinnamon is no longer new. Nope, she owns not only his house, his chair, his bed and his car..........but his heart! There is nothing he won't do for that dog. If we are going shopping and he expects to be gone long, he will take her for a drive for a couple of miles to satisfy her while he gone. She really enjoys watching his television. Here she is watching the cooking channel! He tried to get her to look at him for the picture, but he said she glanced at him and then back to her program. I told him next time to put the remote near her paw for the picture.
> 
> View attachment 194828


OH,that dog is so adorable watching her cooking shows!

So dinner is back on at the community room. Eh, just eat turkey and gravy; maybe some pickles and salad.


----------



## Meanderer

Does Rabbit drink coffee?


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> OH,that dog is so adorable watching her cooking shows!
> 
> So dinner is back on at the community room. Eh, just eat turkey and gravy; maybe some pickles and salad.


I have made the decision to eat the meal for that meal only. They usually give you a lot of leftovers to bring home and I will give mine to Jeff (my son). I will enjoy it and the company but not over do it.


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> Does Rabbit drink coffee?


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny came over and we took the trunk to my aide's house. It was also her first day working at the lady upstairs' apartment. She was there for 2 hours. Then came down here and worked here for 2 hours. I talked with her about changing my hours to one hour four times a week instead. I would rather have her do that because in one hour it seems like she has done everything I need done. This way she can take the garbage out and with winter coming that is a concern of mine. She will also be working for the lady across the hall. Two hours twice a week. 

Today my aide will be back at noon. Other than that, I am taking it easy. Going to the store really tires me out. I come home and need to put my legs up, but couldn't because Sonny was here and we got some take out food while we were out. So today, I will try. What I try to do is to put my legs up sitting in the recliner for at least half an hour. Then get up from there and do some stuff, maybe on the computer for a couple of hours. Then go back to the recliner for another half and hour. Sometimes I end up reading, watching videos or doing word searches, etc. 

It is difficult not to stand in place for very long because people always stop to talk to me. Someone comes to my door and doesn't want to come inside and I end up standing there talking to them. From now on, today, I am going to grab my walker and sit down. The doctor even told me to avoid standing for longer than 5 minutes at a time. 

I am eager to work with my bedroom space a bit. Now it is not blocked by the trunk, but the bunny cage is there so need to fix it so I can use my walker in there to get to the bed. I might not be able to go right to the bed but I have the stationary walker there too so I can grab that. It will work and it will also look uncluttered.


----------



## katlupe

I am waiting for Sonny to get here and then we will be going downstairs to our Thanksgiving dinner in the community room. We will see how it goes. 

Earlier I took my garbage out so went for a little walk. I walked up as far as the Episcopal church and then across the street to the park and back home. It was snowing a bit while I walked but I liked it. It felt good to be outside and in the cold fresh air. I used to walk a lot at my house winter or not. 

It was actually the first time I got outside for any length of time since I could not drive my mobility chair. The fall colors are not as pretty as previous years. I think it may have something to do with the unseasonable temperatures we have had this year. 

This is a picture I took of my apartment building from the park.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny came over and we took the trunk to my aide's house. It was also her first day working at the lady upstairs' apartment. She was there for 2 hours. Then came down here and worked here for 2 hours. I talked with her about changing my hours to one hour four times a week instead. I would rather have her do that because in one hour it seems like she has done everything I need done. This way she can take the garbage out and with winter coming that is a concern of mine. She will also be working for the lady across the hall. Two hours twice a week.
> 
> Today my aide will be back at noon. Other than that, I am taking it easy. Going to the store really tires me out. I come home and need to put my legs up, but couldn't because Sonny was here and we got some take out food while we were out. So today, I will try. What I try to do is to put my legs up sitting in the recliner for at least half an hour. Then get up from there and do some stuff, maybe on the computer for a couple of hours. Then go back to the recliner for another half and hour. Sometimes I end up reading, watching videos or doing word searches, etc.
> 
> It is difficult not to stand in place for very long because people always stop to talk to me. Someone comes to my door and doesn't want to come inside and I end up standing there talking to them. From now on, today, I am going to grab my walker and sit down. The doctor even told me to avoid standing for longer than 5 minutes at a time.
> 
> I am eager to work with my bedroom space a bit. Now it is not blocked by the trunk, but the bunny cage is there so need to fix it so I can use my walker in there to get to the bed. I might not be able to go right to the bed but I have the stationary walker there too so I can grab that. It will work and it will also look uncluttered.


I have similar concerns about hiring an aide to come in a few hours each week.

What I would really like is a middle school kid to stop each day after school to bring up the mail, help with a few chores and maybe run to the store.

I hesitate to go looking for someone and keep hoping that someone will magically appear.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> I have similar concerns about hiring an aide to come in a few hours each week.
> 
> What I would really like is a middle school kid to stop each day after school to bring up the mail, help with a few chores and maybe run to the store.
> 
> I hesitate to go looking for someone and keep hoping that someone will magically appear.


A school age kid would probably love a job a like that. You could ask at the local school or churches. Someone probably needs a job and can't find one.


----------



## katlupe

We had our Thanksgiving dinner downstairs in the community room. Sonny and I were there and 8 more people. It was nice but not as nice as it used to be. One of the people there was the woman who has not lived here very long and she is one of those who has been changing things in the community room about what we can and cannot do down there. The other person is a guy who tries to be buddy-buddy with her and her little group and then with us. So I felt uncomfortable. I didn't feel free to just talk and laugh like we usually do. 

Sonny was very quiet which is not normal for him and someone even mentioned it. I think it was just that he is not feeling very good. I ate about a tablespoon of each thing. It didn't seem to taste as good as usual. Except for the butternut squash. That was really good. Even better than the pumpkin pie. 

I told Sonny he should go to his family's Thanksgiving dinner next week. I feel he should spend the holiday with his family since he doesn't know how many more holidays they will have together. I am sure they will miss him if he doesn't go. He said he feels funny going by himself. Why? He goes to all kinds of things to do with his racing friends by himself and that doesn't bother him. I feel he is trying to make me feel like I have to go. It will not work. I am not going.

If he comes here, he will have to eat a keto meal and no holiday traditional food. Basically a piece of chicken and salad. I am just tired of always putting myself on hold for others.


----------



## katlupe

I am always happy to see Monday come around. For me it has always been a start of something new. It just cheers me so to be able to see the progress I make even if it not of any importance to anyone but Rabbit and me. Like removing that old trunk last week. It made such a difference! For me, since now I can use my walker to go to the windows or to go to my bed or vanity. 

It made a difference for Rabbit too. In fact, when I woke up this morning that is where he was sleeping. Not far from the heater but not too close either. I end up turning the heat up at night and turning it down in the morning for the day. Rabbit is on the floor so it is colder down there. I do not want him to get cold.

I used to write a blog called "Little Steps" and that is how I deal with my life. In little steps..........one little change added to more little changes along the way adds up to a much bigger change along the way. Sometimes (especially now) I have to really pray for more patience, even though I have always had much patience. It is true though, that God has his own timetable and waiting usually pays off. Might not seem like it is quick enough, but it will come.


----------



## katlupe

I awoke to what I thought was the garbage truck, It was not. The snowplow. I get up and look out the window and yes, we had some snow. Living in a city the snow is not as pretty as when you live in the country. I have to say that is one of the things I miss about Peaceful Forest. The incredible quiet of the snowfall. 

Yesterday was the day my mother died 19 years ago. Hard to believe she has been gone that long. There have been many times in my life since though, that I feel her presence. I did not feel her yesterday, but I know she is near at times.

I changed my aide's hours so now she is coming for one hour four days a week. That is more helpful to me. I used to worry about taking the garbage out when it snowed. Now she will be doing that for me. I will just have to take care of it on the week-end. I still do a lot of my household chores myself. It is the ones I have trouble doing that I have her do. Vacuuming she does, but I do it too. If she doesn't get to it or it is a day she doesn't come and it needs it done then I do it. Actually since I got this vacuum cleaner I like to do it more than I ever did. 

Rabbit is now used to having someone new come here often. So he comes out to see her. Whenever anyone comes to my apartment the first thing they do is to look for him. If he sleeping somewhere hidden though he doesn't usually come out.


----------



## katlupe

This is a picture of my old NY Homesteading Basics forum at one of our lunches. I am not sure what year this was but before 2009 for sure because I see this picture was not taken with my good camera.

We met mostly online posting on homesteading subjects. Most of us came from the Homesteading Today forum and wanted a NY version so we could meet in person. We became friends. Pretty good friends and more people joined us. I was one of the two administrators. One of the things we used to do was to meet at the Mennonite store in a nearby town and do some shopping. Then go out to lunch. After lunch we would go to Frog Pond, which is a big produce market that is open from about Easter to Thanksgiving. 

Sometimes we would meet at someone's home and have a big potluck. Then each person would tell a bit about their homestead and what they have been doing. Often we would have a guest or two that would discuss a subject that was of interest to homesteaders (modern homesteaders is the correct term). Many people would bring gifts of things they grew, raised or had made for each person. It was all about sharing. If someone needed help, we could plan a day of going to their homestead and pitch in or just offer support or food. 

Things changed as we got older. Health issues. 



One couple in the group had built a passive solar house that was absolutely amazing. They built it with the intent of having very little upkeep or work to do on it as they got older. I believe it has more than passed their goals for it. In the winter they only had to have a wood stove going in the early morning. Even on days there was not much sun it held the heat from the day before. They had radiant heat piped underneath the floors but had no plans to  use it until they were actually retired. Just tested it a couple of times a year to be sure it was working. It was amazing. Not off the grid though and not far from a small town or a large city in our area.


----------



## hollydolly

Do you still keep in touch with these folks, Kat ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Do you still keep in touch with these folks, Kat ?


Some of them. One is a very close friend and we talk on Messenger and FB almost daily. Sonny and I go to her house though she is not into homesteading now either and lives in the city.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

Lately I have gotten so tired of cooking anything that uses a lot of pots, pans, dishes, utensils or anything that I have to wash. I try to keep the dishpan full of hot soapy water and wash as I go. Sometimes I just want to sit down so bad that I neglect to keep up with it. Thankfully, Sonny does not pressure me so much to do meals together unless it is take out food or the Chinese buffet down the street.

It is not that I don't like cooking. I must. I watch cooking videos more than any other type of video. I tried to get Sonny to go to his family's Thanksgiving dinner (without me, of course) but no. He refused. He is coming here. So when the church down the street sent someone by to ask us to fill out a paper if we would like a dinner delivered to us on Thanksgiving morning.......already cooked and ready to eat...........I signed up for two for us here. And one for my son at his apartment. He really does not want to come here or go anywhere. So I just have to call him to make sure he is awake when they come. 

Maybe Sonny will get bored here and work on my tires on Jazzy. I miss using it so much. After he gets these tires on and everything is working good again I am going to research for future repairs. Maybe it is one problem of buying something used but these things sell for about three thousand dollars new. I paid $300. to the lady downstairs. 

So today I will eat a traditional dinner then tomorrow back to keto. I will be looking forward to it and back to normal life. Holidays seem to disrupt the flow of normal life for me. Always have though. No more.


----------



## katlupe

While I was writing here I looked toward my window and saw the most beautiful sight! Sunrise! God outdid himself with this one. I don't think my photo can do it justice. It was breathtaking and I had to hurry to get my camera.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny and I had a nice quiet dinner and then watched a movie, The Other Woman. It was nice and I did not have to get stressed out about anything. 

Sometimes I wonder if my home is too quiet for him. Often as soon as he gets here he turns his phone on with a tv show on. Always too noisy for me. I try not to say anything but I think he can tell it bothers me. His house is VERY noisy and even when talking on the phone I make up an excuse of why I have to go. I just cannot take the noise. 

Now that I got that holiday out of the way, I am not taking part in Christmas this  year. I will give out cards to the people in my building and send a few out in the mail but other than that, nope. 

Even though I watch movies through Prime Video, most of my time is spent watching YouTube videos. I follow a number of channels and really enjoy them better than movies. When Sonny is here, I put on a movie because I doubt he would be interested in the videos I follow. Except for Lennon the Bunny. He likes that one.


----------



## katlupe

Well my aide is still sick. She called and offered to come today or tomorrow but I could hear that cold in her voice. I told her wait till Monday and see how she feels. It is not worth it to me to catch a cold. 

Made myself a gingerbread cold coffee.......not technical term for it as it is just coffee that I mad earlier and had enough for this left over. Not a cold brew thing. But it good and I like it. 

My brother called me last night. Late. I was already asleep but when I saw it was him I awoke pretty fast. Never know if there an emergency of some sort. He hardly ever calls me. The last time I talked to him was at his wild west show back in July. Anyway, he talked mostly and I listened. 

We have one of those weird relationships. He talks about himself, who he saw, what he did and what be bought. Then if I say anything about myself or my life......he always has to get off the phone. I have learned over the years, to not go into anything about myself with him. The people on this forum or fakebook know more about me than my own brother does or cares about knowing. 

I discussed him with my psychologist a little bit ago and he said "how can you have a relationship or love someone who only cares about themselves?" I never thought about it before because our relationship has always been like that. I do not want to cut him off from my life even though I don't see or talk to him much. I am not blind to him or his way but no matter what he is my brother and all I have outside of my son. 

I know if I had a problem or needed money or any kind of help I could never go to him. Then when I got myself out of the situation, he would ask why I didn't come to him. So this is the way it is and I have lived with it all these years not going to change now. Though I will add, that when he needed help he always came to me and I helped him. And I still would if I could. Like I said he is all I have.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Well my aide is still sick. She called and offered to come today or tomorrow but I could hear that cold in her voice. I told her wait till Monday and see how she feels. It is not worth it to me to catch a cold.
> 
> Made myself a gingerbread cold coffee.......not technical term for it as it is just coffee that I mad earlier and had enough for this left over. Not a cold brew thing. But it good and I like it.
> 
> My brother called me last night. Late. I was already asleep but when I saw it was him I awoke pretty fast. Never know if there an emergency of some sort. He hardly ever calls me. The last time I talked to him was at his wild west show back in July. Anyway, he talked mostly and I listened.
> 
> We have one of those weird relationships. He talks about himself, who he saw, what he did and what be bought. Then if I say anything about myself or my life......he always has to get off the phone. I have learned over the years, to not go into anything about myself with him. The people on this forum or fakebook know more about me than my own brother does or cares about knowing.
> 
> I discussed him with my psychologist a little bit ago and he said "how can you have a relationship or love someone who only cares about themselves?" I never thought about it before because our relationship has always been like that. I do not want to cut him off from my life even though I don't see or talk to him much. I am not blind to him or his way but no matter what he is my brother and all I have outside of my son.
> 
> I know if I had a problem or needed money or any kind of help I could never go to him. Then when I got myself out of the situation, he would ask why I didn't come to him. So this is the way it is and I have lived with it all these years not going to change now. Though I will add, that when he needed help he always came to me and I helped him. And I still would if I could. Like I said he is all I have.


Same with my brother and his entire family


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Well my aide is still sick. She called and offered to come today or tomorrow but I could hear that cold in her voice. I told her wait till Monday and see how she feels. It is not worth it to me to catch a cold.
> 
> Made myself a gingerbread cold coffee.......not technical term for it as it is just coffee that I mad earlier and had enough for this left over. Not a cold brew thing. But it good and I like it.
> 
> My brother called me last night. Late. I was already asleep but when I saw it was him I awoke pretty fast. Never know if there an emergency of some sort. He hardly ever calls me. The last time I talked to him was at his wild west show back in July. Anyway, he talked mostly and I listened.
> 
> We have one of those weird relationships. He talks about himself, who he saw, what he did and what be bought. Then if I say anything about myself or my life......he always has to get off the phone. I have learned over the years, to not go into anything about myself with him. The people on this forum or fakebook know more about me than my own brother does or cares about knowing.
> 
> I discussed him with my psychologist a little bit ago and he said "how can you have a relationship or love someone who only cares about themselves?" I never thought about it before because our relationship has always been like that. I do not want to cut him off from my life even though I don't see or talk to him much. I am not blind to him or his way but no matter what he is my brother and all I have outside of my son.
> 
> I know if I had a problem or needed money or any kind of help I could never go to him. Then when I got myself out of the situation, he would ask why I didn't come to him. So this is the way it is and I have lived with it all these years not going to change now. Though I will add, that when he needed help he always came to me and I helped him. And I still would if I could. Like I said he is all I have.


My relationship with my older sister is very similar.


----------



## katlupe

The sad thing is they never change.

I have lived here for over three years and my brother has never come to my apartment. He has at various times had to go to the motor vehicle office or the tax office. I live within walking distance of that office. I do not have a car so the only times I have gone to his house is when Sonny took me.

I realize that the two people who are my immediate family, my brother and my son are both the ones who will not go into a hospital to visit anyone. My son has always had panic attacks upon going into one. My brother says he does not want to remember people in the hospital.

I figure if I die after Sonny, I will be dying alone. It is fine with me because I know I won't be asking for anyone.

When my father was dying he asked for my brother. My husband had to call my brother and practically yelled at him about coming to the hospital to see our father. That was the only time he was there. My niece and I were there every day. Not together though! But at least she was there, causing trouble but there. Later my brother said he was glad he went to see him???????????????? I had to bite my tongue on that one.

I just said I was there every day. He said he didn't want to remember him like that. Well, neither did I, but wanted to be with him every second I could. And I didn't want him to feel alone or unloved. He was a wonderful father and he deserved more than that.

Well, going to put all that out of my head. Tomorrow is the start of a new period in my life. I got through Thanksgiving and now I am free of holiday pressures.


----------



## katlupe

I have had a nice day. I still felt bad today, but I think it is the aftermath of having eaten bad food. Now after two days of eating strictly Keto, I am feeling much better. 

My friend and neighbor down the hall was here for awhile and it was nice having company. That is one thing about living in a building like this, there are people to make friends with. And you don't even have to go outside to visit them! 

Everyone thinks I decorated for Christmas already........no, I leave my little tree up on top of my curio cabinet year round. Put the lights on whenever it looks dreary out......May, August or December, doesn't matter. Most of my decorations that I have had over the years are downstairs in my storage locker. I need to go through those and get rid of them. Not sure when because I thought I'd have my aide help me but might not be till next year. 

Well, I am going to get off my computer for the night and get my legs up and watch some videos on the television. Have a good night!


----------



## katlupe

Today, my aide is supposed to be back to work. Unless she is still sick. I remember at first, I wasn't sure I would like having an aide but now that I have gotten accustomed to her, I am thankful for the help. My friends (and neighbors, one across the hall and the other is upstairs) hired her to be their aide also. So she has 3 clients here in the same building.

When they asked me about her, I was afraid they would not like her because she is kind of loud.....but good for the one who is hard of hearing. I like her and am pleased that they hired her. If she is not back, I will do my laundry today. At least some of it. 

While I am downstairs, I will take a peek in my storage locker to see what is the next thing I can give away or throw out that is taking up room. I am going to get my Christmas bulbs and clean them up and put them into some of the vases on top of my cupboard. I had done that with a few and just keep them like that all the time. The lights hit them and makes them kind of glittery and looks nice. It is a good way to use the bulbs that I am sentimental about.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today, my aide is supposed to be back to work. Unless she is still sick. I remember at first, I wasn't sure I would like having an aide but now that I have gotten accustomed to her, I am thankful for the help. My friends (and neighbors, one across the hall and the other is upstairs) hired her to be their aide also. So she has 3 clients here in the same building.
> 
> When they asked me about her, I was afraid they would not like her because she is kind of loud.....but good for the one who is hard of hearing. I like her and am pleased that they hired her. If she is not back, I will do my laundry today. At least some of it.
> 
> While I am downstairs, I will take a peek in my storage locker to see what is the next thing I can give away or throw out that is taking up room. I am going to get my Christmas bulbs and clean them up and put them into some of the vases on top of my cupboard. I had done that with a few and just keep them like that all the time. The lights hit them and makes them kind of glittery and looks nice. It is a good way to use the bulbs that I am sentimental about.


Usually people who are loud have a degree of hearing loss.  She might not even know she has hearing loss.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was an interesting day. My neighbors decorated the hall. I could not help because I could not stand but I sat out there with them while they did it. My aide came and did my laundry. She is all better. Sonny came and brought me water and then ran some errands I needed. 

My neighbor across the hall, the lady that is 96 and has lived here for 27 years was visited by two police officers. Turns out the two ladies and the manager causing chaos here (the chaos sisters is what I call them) called the police and said someone stole a Christmas tree out of the new game room they decorated. My neighbor was seen on the video camera taking it. 

Turned out........it belonged to her! She had kept it stored in the storage locker with the apartment building's Christmas decorations because the prior manager let her store it there all these years. She called it her Charlie Brown Christmas tree and right on the bottom of it that is what is printed there. Charlie Brown Christmas Tree. After the officers left, she went right down to the manager and told the manager what she thought about her and her skills as a manager. She does use bad language quite often so I can only imagine what she was saying.

Last week after our inspections, the neighbor on the other side of me had to throw away boxes of her things because the manager made her get rid of her things that she had in boxes. She has brain cancer and it was not easy for her taking grocery carts full of boxes and putting them in the dumpster (which is high to put stuff in). 

Time to stage a senior citizen protest....................


----------



## katlupe

My snowman is now standing guard for the Christmas season outside my door. I unplug him at night.


----------



## katlupe

I finally managed to get my Santa and Mrs. Santa up outside my door. I will take a picture tomorrow. It took me awhile but I figured it out.

Every evening after I make my coffee for tomorrow (not turned out, just ready) when Rabbit hears me come out of the kitchen he comes out of his cage like a bullet. He lays around in the hay in his cage for a few hours in the afternoon right after i have cleaned it. Sleeping, eating, doing his business......... While I watch television in the evening I give him some blueberries or blackberries, depends on what is at the store. Blueberries right now.

When we lived at my house I used to pick them fresh for him and they were so good. Now not so good but he likes them anyway. He is not hard to please.

Have a nice night to whoever sees this tonight.


----------



## katlupe

Since things have not been so cheery and happy lately, I am not so good at writing here or on my blog. I find I write pretty good when I am sad or depressed in my journal, but those feelings are not things I share. I like to present a pleasant face to the world. So I am just taking it one day at a time.

Today I had two different visitors at different times. My friend down the hall was here first. She has a lot of stuff to get off her chest and I listen and offer her whatever I can. She has become my closest friend here.  And later the guy across the hall. He is a friend too, but he is the one I told you that talks REAL LOUD! Rabbit was in hiding when he came in. Then he looked for Rabbit but he was no where to be seen. I didn't want to tell him why he was hiding.

My aide was here today. Since she comes for an hour instead of two, I think it works out better for me. I don't really have a lot of work for her but I give her my hardest chores. There are some jobs I need to do myself because I am very particular. Like washing dishes. I hate that job but I can't stand for anyone else to wash my dishes. I always have check everything and rewash most of it. So why waste any time on that? Tomorrow will be bathroom cleaning. Now that is a job I like having her do!




RadishRose said:


> @katlupe maybe you already know this but they sell all kinds of rabbit hay and grasses and things like that at chewy.com and also at Amazon. I don't know anything about rabbit food or hay or prices. Maybe it's too expensive but I thought in case you weren't aware, I'd let you know. t would be nice to have it delivered.
> https://www.chewy.com/b/rabbit-10850?nav-submit-button=&ref=searchRedirect&ref-query=Rabbit


I ordered a box from Amazon and it was expensive, considering hay here is $3.00 a bale and this one is not a whole bale and cost a LOT but I had no choice. I am embarrassed to say how much it is. It is good hay.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> View attachment 197144


That sounds so nice!
Thanks Kat.


----------



## Sliverfox

Waiting to see your Santa & Mrs Santa.

I haven't put out any Christmas decorations.
Mine are all in a big plastic  box on the highest shelf in our  closet.

i have a collection of  snow men packed in it .
Two of the larger soft ones,, would temp the dog to  carry them off &  tear apart.

Hubby's shoulders   have had too many surgeries &  he over works them.
Hate to ask him to get them  down.


----------



## Sliverfox

For you, katupe


----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 197538


I LOVE them! Snowman seem so happy.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Sliverfox

Starting to look a lot like Christmas.

I like  the Santa & wife.


----------



## katlupe

There was an accident on my intersection near my apartment. Right on the corner where I cross the street when I go shopping on my mobility chair (Jazzy). Saturday night or Sunday early morning, not sure since it hasn't shown up on the news for some reason yet. 

Not sure of all the details as these pictures were taken by a person near the scene. I did read in my scanners' group that the truck driver was charged with DWI. The officer was taken to the hospital. Not sure how he doing right now. I think they said he needed to be stitched up.

I heard a loud noise and was half asleep and said to Rabbit, "I wonder what that was." Don't remember hearing the sirens though.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Starting to look a lot like Christmas.
> 
> I like  the Santa & wife.


That is Sonny & me. I put it up as my fakebook profile picture for now.


----------



## bingo

that  truck must've  been traveling fast for back end to consume that  post....good picture


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> that  truck must've  been traveling fast for back end to consume that  post....good picture


I finally found the newspaper article about it and they said he was charged with a DWI and the two deputies were taken to the hospital and released. Nothing about how fast or what exactly happened. Probably need that when they take him to court.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> that  truck must've  been traveling fast for back end to consume that  post....good picture


That post is exactly where I cross the street. It is one of those crossing signs that you push the button to cross the street. That is my favorite corner.


----------



## katlupe

I made a keto chicken soup for supper today. It is good. I miss the noodles but I really love the broth. First I cooked the chicken in broth in the IP. I used two chicken thighs with the skin and two chicken breasts with no skin. I cut up the breasts and put them in the refrigerator and tomorrow will make a chicken salad. I want to make my own keto mayonnaise for that.

For the chicken thighs I took off the skin and the bones and cut them in smaller pieces. That all went into the soup. I had a good flavor going since I cooked the chicken first in it with chicken broth. I call this the lazy woman's chicken soup. I put a handful of dehydrated soup vegetables in it and put the IP back on for 6 minutes. I miss the canned whole tomatoes in it but I had run out of them. Need to stock up. 

I don't bother counting my carbs. Just make everything as low carb/Keto as possible. The dehydrated soup vegetables include peas and carrots but I opted for it anyway. Not too many of either so not going to worry about it.I figure soup instead of ice cream is a good trade off!

Today I FORCED myself to lay on my bed with my legs up on my wedge with a memory foam cushion underneath that. It raised my feet up high above me. Once I laid down, uh oh! I forgot my Kindle. Now what was I going to do while I was laying there? I promised myself I would stay put for a half hour. No way was I getting up once I was all organized there. Suddenly........my phone rang! The Lord must have looked down and took care of it for me. Sonny was calling! We talked for the whole 30 minutes. Proud I did it and my legs and feet feel better now.


----------



## katlupe

Once I pay all my bills and buy groceries and supplies, I am ready for the month. Since I started using Instacart, I have added the tip and dollar fees to my budget. I think I may be relying on that more and more. I see Sonny having more health issues in the near future and I am getting myself prepared. The other day when he was here I looked at him and his eye was blood red! He said he could see and all and didn't even know it was like that. So he has an appointment with an eye doctor today. A real eye doctor, not one trying to sell glasses.

One of the things that I am going to do is to get that darn storage locker cleaned out. I want to use it for storing extra supplies and maybe some food if it is canned or in jars. I keep some supplies down there all ready but want to stock up more. The reason I choose to stock up is due to the prices rising and availability of products. Right now my stuff down there is in Rubbermaid totes or containers and I will use them for whatever I put down there. Don't want to tempt anyone!


----------



## katlupe

Well, I got adventurous yesterday...........ordered a different brand of toilet paper! Haha For years I have used Cottenelle. The last couple of years I noticed that is not as wide as it used to be. Nor as strong. I started looking at the other brands on Amazon and see that most of them have gone downhill. Amazon has a brand of their own that is fairly new I think. So I ordered it. It is a little more money but if it is better I don't mind paying more. So I shall see.

Sonny went to the eye doctor and she said he had a blood vessel break in his eye. She didn't seem concerned. He was fitted for new glasses and has another type of eye drops to take along with the other ones. So hope it helps. 

Yesterday, I called my counselor at office of the aging and told her about what is happening here. She confirmed to me that it is definitely mental or psychological elder abuse. She is checking with others on this to see how to proceed. She said we do not have to worry about being evicted because we reported them. I am praying we get this taken care of by Christmas but don't know if we will or if that is too soon. You know how government red tape is.............LONG and SLOW!


----------



## katlupe

This is something to remember:


I printed it out and have it on the inside of my door. Have to remember this. Though I don't think anyone actually has done it to me personally. Working as a CNA, I knew that if you saw any type of abuse and didn't report it, you were treated as if you had assisted the abuser.


----------



## katlupe

Tonight, I am tired. Tired of the fighting of social media and us little people. As far as they are concerned we are of no importance at all. So why do we all stay connected to them? I think it is because we want to stay connected to all our friends and family and think that fakebook or others are the only way. Even though I have been very involved in fb right from the start, I regret I ever was. 

Do I really need them? Not really. I have enjoyed being in contact with my family and friends and would honestly miss them. That is the only way to be in contact as I am definitely NOT a phone person. I like this forum more than any other social media platform. But most of them only use fb because it is on their phone.

I am going to work on being able to see some of my cousins who live in my area. I have avoided going out in public much or meeting anyone due to my dental issues. As long as I had to wear a mask, nobody knew. I can't do anything about that until the beginning of the year so I will see what I can do. I suppose I have to step out of my comfort zone and find another dentist who can do extractions. The last one I went to, did not do them????? Even though I told the girl over the phone that was what I was making an appointment for. They did x-rays and then gave me a referral to have the teeth extracted??? Never understood why they wasted my time. 

Oh well, I am done whining and complaining.......


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Tonight, I am tired. Tired of the fighting of social media and us little people. As far as they are concerned we are of no importance at all. So why do we all stay connected to them? I think it is because we want to stay connected to all our friends and family and think that fakebook or others are the only way. Even though I have been very involved in fb right from the start, I regret I ever was.
> 
> Do I really need them? Not really. I have enjoyed being in contact with my family and friends and would honestly miss them. That is the only way to be in contact as I am definitely NOT a phone person. I like this forum more than any other social media platform. But most of them only use fb because it is on their phone.
> 
> I am going to work on being able to see some of my cousins who live in my area. I have avoided going out in public much or meeting anyone due to my dental issues. As long as I had to wear a mask, nobody knew. I can't do anything about that until the beginning of the year so I will see what I can do. I suppose I have to step out of my comfort zone and find another dentist who can do extractions. The last one I went to, did not do them????? Even though I told the girl over the phone that was what I was making an appointment for. They did x-rays and then gave me a referral to have the teeth extracted??? Never understood why they wasted my time.
> 
> Oh well, I am done whining and complaining.......


Oral surgeons do extractions mostly.  Some dentists  will do uncomplicated extractions but the trend is towards oral surgeons.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Oral surgeons do extractions mostly.  Some dentists  will do uncomplicated extractions but the trend is towards oral surgeons.


So that is what I have to look for. I think I know where there is one and hopefully he takes my insurance. I know someone here who used him and he did at that time. I have such a fear of dentists! So I keep putting it off but no more.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> So that is what I have to look for. I think I know where there is one and hopefully he takes my insurance. I know someone here who used him and he did at that time. I have such a fear of dentists! So I keep putting it off but no more.


The good thing about oral surgeons is that they are much better than a dentist.  Get the “laughing gas” as you won’t have pain and won’t even remember it as a bad experience.  But if you are really nervous they can use conscious sedation which costs more but might be worth it to you.  Here the gas is 60 dollars, sedation is a 100.

Also even though you have insurance, some of them give a senior discount as well.  Our dentist did not take Joey’s insurance and a cleaning is 125 dollars.  He charged us 50.  He give the discount to anyone who does not have insurance.


----------



## katlupe

When I shop at Walmart, I use my walker, not the scooters. I don't like to shop with those because I have to get up anyway to get things off the shelves. Personal care items, like shampoo and related items are on the other side of the store. So what I have been doing is ordering those items and paper and household items from their website and having it delivered to me. I ordered on Tuesday and everything except the paper towels arrived yesterday. I think they are faster than Amazon!

My boom box wore out so I ordered a new one from Walmart yesterday and it is out for delivery today. I have ordered a number of other items from Amazon a few days ago. Of course, those purchases come pretty fast compared to other sites but Walmart has really upgraded their delivery service. I remember ordering from them and waiting forever. Or getting a box of damaged canned foods. Or finding items I did not order in the box. Not to mention no packaging inside to protect the items. 

Today Sonny and I have hair appointments at noon and after that he will take me to Walmart and Aldi's. I have certain things I buy at both stores. I don't like to order canned goods online due to when it arrives I have to carry it inside the lobby doors while trying to keep those VERY heavy doors open with my walker. Then get the box on my walker and up the elevator to my apartment. Easier to buy in person. 

Laundry soap isn't available on their online store so have to buy that at the store. I can use the pick up service but if we drive there we go inside. Sonny likes to shop so we go inside. Sometimes we go to the Chinese buffet but probably not today.


----------



## katlupe

I have made the decision to let my aide go. I think she has called in more days than she has worked. The other two ladies in my building who started using her feel the same way. She does not do a good job even though she will do what I tell her. I usually have to go back over it later. Maybe I am overly fussy but she is supposed to be cleaning, not talking, not bringing her lunch to eat, not sitting at the table. The only job she likes to do is the laundry and I don't want her doing it anymore. I am particular about that too. Maybe it is me.

I had another woman contact me about the job, but it is a chance you take when you hire anyone. I know I can ask for references but they can give  you relatives or friends as references. I know. My son's friends used to do that. So I need the help but hate the way they do the job. Things are so different from when I worked at jobs as an aide! You couldn't just come in and sit down like you are visiting your friend. You worked. 

The manager of my building is now taking pictures of Christmas decorations on individuals' doors and sending them to her boss to see if he approves of it or not?????????????? This has NEVER happened before! And the door she did this at has had this same decoration on his door for all the years I have been here! I suppose this is the so called "new normal" for this state. Watching the hallway videos to spy on us rather than catch intruders in the building. Makes me sick. I loved living here till about Halloween. How could decorations cause SO much trouble and hate?

I try to stay positive as much as I can. The trouble is others come to me to complain about the situation. I will have to see what my counselor from Office of the Aging found out for me. She said stress is not good for seniors and that this stress is being caused by the management for no good reason.


----------



## Sliverfox

I hope  the counselor   can help you resolve  the  problems.

You sound  happy with your apartment & the folks  living there.

Perhaps the  manager is new at this  type of  job .
I suppose she thinks decorations in the halls are a fire hazard?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> I hope  the counselor   can help you resolve  the  problems.
> 
> You sound  happy with your apartment & the folks  living there.
> 
> Perhaps the  manager is new at this  type of  job .
> I suppose she thinks decorations in the halls are a fire hazard?


Well, I did a bit of research on that myself. It is not her so much as the fact that previous managers let it slip by. As long as nobody was complaining about Christmas decorations they let them have them. I understand now, due to these apartments being subsidized housing, they have to follow federal rules and that is one of them. Happy Holidays no Merry Christmas. I guess that has been in effect since 2005 or so. Well, I didn't know. I didn't have anything saying Merry Christmas anyway. Doesn't really affect me personally.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

It is a mad mad world on social media. fakebook tells me one thing, that my account is restricted for 90 days. But I am not banned for 90 days. They say my posts will not come on the newsfeed. Then when I tell everyone that and I will not be on there since no one will see my posts..........everyone says my posts came right up on their newsfeed as soon as posted it. Very strange site, it is. 

I am not a follower. Never have been. I guess I just do my own thing. I don't trust the so called "professionals" or "experts" in whatever line of work they are in. They are just people like us. Most of them use the computer to research what to tell you and I do that all the time. Just because fakebook tells me something, it does not mean I have to believe it or do what they say. That is why they cannot threaten me. If they do, I will leave them for sure. I told my cousins and friends it may come to that. I know they could care less whether there is one less old lady on there or not. 

It is not like I am a high level spy in some plan to take over the world (that's already been done). What I don't understand is if they do not want people sharing news posts on there, why don't they just not allow any news to be posted on there to begin with? None, period. At least they allow you to say Merry Christmas.


----------



## katlupe

I had a busy day today. For starters I managed to take that container of hay (full to the top) out to the dumpster. I wasn't sure I would be able to lift it onto my walker. It has wheels so I figured I might have to drag it behind me. Didn't want to have to bend down and drag it all the way out. That would have killed my back for a few days! Nope, I lifted it right up onto the walker. And it was damp all the way through to the bottom. That is what happens when someone's hay has been rained on. Of course, they wouldn't tell the feed store.

After that I had to climb on a chair to fix the lights above the cupboards. The ones strung along my collection of vases. Some of them I keep Christmas bulbs in all the time and today I filled one that didn't have any. Most of the vases though are too small to put bulbs in. And too much would be overkill anyway. They look good and I did another difficult job myself.

Tomorrow my plan is to do laundry early, then vacuum once everyone is up. I hate to run the cleaner if others are sleeping. I try to do what I can early in the day and then can relax later. I have more energy in the morning.


----------



## katlupe

I have been pretty busy the last few days. Not Christmas related. Just life. So like I think I told you, I had to let my aide go. So I am doing my own work again. Actually, I was doing it all anyway with the exception of the laundry, which she loved to do. I think because it gave her a chance to get out of my apartment. Didn't have to do work here while down there. And of course, taking the garbage out. I was happy to have her do that job, but it also took away the job I had to do every day which meant I was not going outside every day. Which I think I should. Go outside that is.

For the last month or so, I have been using a keto replacement meal for one meal a day. The reason is that I normally cook one meal, say breakfast, but after noon, 12:00 PM. I don't eat before noon. Just coffee with cream. By the time supper time rolls around, I am not hungry. Whatever time I eat supper, I have to be done before 7:00 PM. My eating window is between noon and 7:00 PM. So I am good with one meal. Yet I need more nutrients than that one meal provides. So now I use a meal replacement for one of my meals. Just depends on what I feel like for that day. I plan the meals ahead but don't always eat the meal I prepared at noon or supper. 

This is the plan that works good for me. I am adapted to it and can live with it forever. I feel much better than ever before. I think it helps me have a positive attitude toward all things. I experimented with making the meal replacement into ice cream yesterday. It came out very good. I took it out a few minutes too early so it was softer than I wanted. But later when I scraped the container out after it warmed up a bit, that was just like ice cream should be. Very good! Ice cream has always been my downfall on any diet I have ever gone on. I like the cold, creamy texture in my mouth and throat. Now I can have it.


----------



## katlupe

This is all the decorating I did for this year. It is enough for me. Of course, I keep the tree on the curio cabinet with the fairy lights on it year round.


----------



## hollydolly

So what's happening with the Home help now Kat ?.. you clearly need some otherwise you wouldn't have employed the last one.. so are you going to get someone else ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> So what's happening with the Home help now Kat ?.. you clearly need some otherwise you wouldn't have employed the last one.. so are you going to get someone else ?


No, I am not going to get anyone else. I liked the aide I had hired and would have kept her but she called in more days than she worked. And she seemed to be sick all the time. I can't have someone coming here who has colds all the time. Plus she didn't clean very well. I usually had to go back after her work after she left. I am too particular, I know. So have decided not to have anyone else either. I will do it, slow, but at least it will be done.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

After I get my housework done today, I am planning on experimenting with making homemade Jello using beef gelatin. I have some various extracts and sweeteners that I use for other things. I used to love Jello with whipped cream. So I think this could be a nice treat now and then. Thinking about making the one that is like a salad with bits of celery and carrot (tiny bit of carrot due to carbs) in it. Maybe a lemon one since I have lemon extract and lemon Stevia too. 

Yesterday I did 10 minutes using the LegExerciser. I could have done more. I have to adapt to it slowly because I don't want anything to make my knees worse by hitting it with a lot of something all at once. Today I will try for 11 minutes. But depends on how my knees are after walking to the dumpster. I did not get to using the hand weights yesterday so hopefully, I can work that into my day. I will develop a routine. 

In my previous life, I had a pretty nice gym in my house plus belonged to a health club. At the health club I used free weights and used the machines for lower body exercises. I also race walked. I miss all that so much. I don't know if I had kept up with it after I got with my last (and present, though separated) husband if I would have never gotten to the shape I am in now. So I am trying to do what I can now, at this age, in this shape, to remedy my situation. I would love to be able to walk now living where I live! It is all I want.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I walked out to the dumpster and then thought that on such a nice day, I should go farther. I walked around my building and to the end of the block and back. Not very fast. Making sure to push the walker looking straight ahead.......never down at my feet. Keeping my shoulders up and back, proper posture........not hunched over. Like I told my residents in the nursing home I worked at, walk proud. I am not sure how long I walked but I'd say about 15 minutes or so. Need to keep track since I am now using Cronometer to keep track of my food and it does exercise as well.

I can't believe it! I slept the whole night in my bed! My back hurts now and it was hard to get up. But I use Bob's (from Bob & Brad Physical Therapist YouTube channel) method of getting out of bed and it does work. My back pain goes away after I am up awhile. So having coffee and being on the computer is about all I can do. Their channel has helped me in so many different ways. I highly recommend them.

My friend was here yesterday and she brought a handful of blueberries for Rabbit. She is going through some bad times so I love how he cheers her up. He comes right to her when he hears her voice and she really smiles when he does. Yesterday he was talking to her because he ate all her berries and he wanted more. I wish I could have gotten a picture to show you but didn't have my camera near me. 

I never did go shopping yesterday because Sonny had a sudden doctor's appointment. I think I will use Instacart to order the groceries I need......mostly stuff for Rabbit but I will get whatever I need too. And hopefully I will finally do the vacuuming since I am not going to walk anywhere until that is done. Laundry too. 

We are going to have a vacation! The manager and maintenance man will be on vacation from tomorrow until the 3rd! Happy about having some peace around here for a whole week.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit in his cage, which is near my bed and the heater. The door is fastened to be open at all times.Rabbits like to eat hay where they poop so most of his hay goes in there along with his water dish (which is fastened to his cage or else he will dump it on purpose). There is absolutely no odor from it. Rabbits are very clean animals and are constantly grooming and each other if you have more than one. He will spend a few hours in there off and on through the day.


----------



## katlupe

I can't wait for this Christmas/New Year's season to be over with. I am already tired of the decorations. Tired of the stores being packed and trying to stick cheap gifts and seasonal sweets in my face every step I take. As of this moment, I have no plans for either day and I like it that way. Now Sonny (my bf) presents a problem. He has a huge family and could spend his day with them. They would actually love that. He wants to be with me. I do not want to go anywhere that day. I also do not want to spend the day cooking any kind of special meal. 

I feel sorry for him that he got hooked up with me. I know I am an old stick in the mud. Standing for long periods in the kitchen preparing, cooking, serving and cleaning up is not my idea of a holiday. I swore I was done with those days and I am. I can't do them just because I feel sorry for someone, even though that someone is extremely good to me. I should sacrifice I know, I have in the past, but I am trying to work on my health and this would set me back a good week even if I only prepared keto food. 

It snowed during the night. So not sure how much at this time because I block my windows at night and cannot see out there right now. Sonny is taking me to the store today. Aldi's for sure. Price Chopper too, where I do not usually shop but I need to find some good salad greens for Rabbit. The ones I buy from the other stores are being recalled. Instacart sent me an email with a long list of the ones that had Listeria. Came from the FDA. Fresh Express and Marketplace are both on the list. They are the ones I usually buy. At Price Chopper, I can usually get organic salad greens that are not in packed in plastic containers. Loose, Fresh. So have to do that.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Same here. Plus I don't want to risk passing or getting covid. I also am on the Keto diet and it is certainly not traditional. I have had the same conumdrum. Misa's family is near here and for a long time I would go because of her, not because I wanted to go.  Plus, I have a hard time walking, and have other health issues that are quite disturbing on a daily basis. My answer to "What am I doing for Christmas/New Years" now is "Nothing special, I just take one day at a time".


----------



## katlupe

I am not sure if I wrote about this on here before or not, if I did, I apologize. One Christmas when I was living at my house with my husband, we had a wicked snow storm. We were expected at my in-laws' home and they always had a huge Christmas dinner and lots of family. My husband cleaned up the snow best he could and got the solar panels cleaned off and started the generator. Then he was going to call his mother to tell her we could not go. I knew she would be mad!

We could not leave the house with the wood stoves banked back all day because it would get too cold, for our cats and for when we got home late. In the dark, not much light there at night. Also our horses drink more water when it is cold. So I told him to go without me and I would stay at home. He argued at first not wanting to leave me home alone on Christmas day...........I talked him into it. It was one of the best Christmas's I ever had! Alone! Just me and my critters! The snow surrounding our house was silent and I loved that. 

Of course, my MIL was livid that I did not go..........haha.


----------



## katlupe

I guess it must have snowed a bit this morning because the snow plow woke me up at four. And now I hear it back again. That is good since we are now on our own here until January 3rd. No manager and no maintenance. Just an emergency number.

Last Friday we had our coffee hour in my neighbor's apartment. There were 8 people there and it was so nice. Two of the people who have been causing trouble for us, were not invited. In the coffee and suppers in the community room one of those people is constantly writing while we are talking. I suspect she writes everything we say to take back to the manager and other woman trouble maker. So we were comfortable. We could talk and be ourselves. I try to get the conversation on more fun topics and not dwelling on health issues, management problems or politics.

One thing I noticed when I worked in nursing homes was that I took care of the residents daily. I cared about and loved these men and women in the last phase of their lives. Some had been in the nursing home for many years. When they died, I would read the notice in the newspaper and would be shocked to find out what they did in their lifetime! I remember one man was the founder and president of a local candy factory that had operated for many years. Who would have known?

After that I made it a point to read new residents' charts on my break. I wanted to know who they really were. Then when doing my care for them, I would talk about it. They would light up! Some people could not tell  you who their visitors were but if you started talking about their past, they could tell you every detail. It was easy to get them to like me because they knew I would actually talk to them not at them. Not treat them like they were a child. I hated that and I know they did too.

I am trying an experiment with people in my building now. Instead of saying, "How are you?" I am going to say, "What did you do today?" Or "What are you doing today?"

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas! Thank you for taking the time to read my diary. It means a lot to me and I think of you all as my real friends even if we have never met in person.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_*I am trying an experiment with people in my building now. Instead of saying, "How are you?" I am going to say, "What did you do today?" Or "What are you doing today?"*_

I try to do that when I talk to young people.  It's much more interesting if you can find something that requires more than a one-word answer to break the ice and get the conversation started.

Have yourself a merry little Christmas!


----------



## Paco Dennis

@katlupe *"I am trying an experiment with people in my building now. Instead of saying, "How are you?" I am going to say, "What did you do today?" Or "What are you doing today?""*

That is such a great idea. Instead of the person immediately focusing on how their problems are interrupting their present time, let them focus on "plans", or creative ventures.


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> That is such a great idea. Instead of the person immediately focusing on how their problems are interrupting their present time, let them focus on "plans", or creative ventures.


I know for myself, when I am talking to someone or involved with a project, I forget my pain (especially if I am sitting down).


----------



## bingo

there are  cats in this neighborhood  that  we moved to....used to be rabbits...cats are a problem...
we saw a rabbit  that has moved to  a  lemongrass bush in our yard...also...drinks at  the fish pond and eats dropped  seed from bird feeders......
we got some hay and other pellet food for  this precious little  creature...he stays  in the bush even when  we come out or spend  time  out there...
I worry  over critters  and this little rabbit will hopefully  make it thru winter...


----------



## bingo

oh...your post is the best thing in here!


----------



## Sliverfox

Katlupe,, thanks  for a reminder about asking people what they are doing.
I tend to 'run off at the mouth' when folks  drop by.

Enjoy  you threads  very much.
May you be  blessed with a  wonderful New Year.


----------



## RadishRose

Kat, I would love to have you for my neighbor.
Christmas blessings to you!


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> there are  cats in this neighborhood  that  we moved to....used to be rabbits...cats are a problem...
> we saw a rabbit  that has moved to  a  lemongrass bush in our yard...also...drinks at  the fish pond and eats dropped  seed from bird feeders......
> we got some hay and other pellet food for  this precious little  creature...he stays  in the bush even when  we come out or spend  time  out there...
> I worry  over critters  and this little rabbit will hopefully  make it thru winter...


Wild rabbits can handle the winter. The thing that gets them is other wild animals. Especially owls! An owl is what got my rabbit and thankfully, he must have struggled and the owl lost his grip on him. He had wounds on his one side and I was just looking at it today. I printed it out and hung it on my closet door and for the first time I noticed how swollen he was. He would not let me near him so I could not doctor him. But he healed completely. 

Hay is good for rabbits. Anything you feed a horse is usually good for them....well, not sweet feed. Sweets rot their teeth. Small pieces of fruits, though I am guilty of overdoing it on the bananas and berries because I can't say no to my bunny boy.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> oh...your post is the best thing in here!


Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate hearing that.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Katlupe,, thanks  for a reminder about asking people what they are doing.
> I tend to 'run off at the mouth' when folks  drop by.
> 
> Enjoy  you threads  very much.
> May you be  blessed with a  wonderful New Year.


Thank you! I am happy when I know my friends here read what I write. I know my day to day life can be boring but I try to portray what life for a woman my age is really like. 

I feel as I am blessed already with my friends right here on this forum. I have been trying to change my fakebook timeline to be more personal (like here) and not just sharing weird jokes. I love animals so I tend to over do on those types of posts.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat, I would love to have you for my neighbor.
> Christmas blessings to you!


Thank you! Thank you! That's a wonderful compliment! I'd like that too.


----------



## katlupe

Merry Christmas to all my dear friends on here!!! I wish you all the best in the coming year!


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> _*I am trying an experiment with people in my building now. Instead of saying, "How are you?" I am going to say, "What did you do today?" Or "What are you doing today?"*_
> 
> I try to do that when I talk to young people.  It's much more interesting if you can find something that requires more than a one-word answer to break the ice and get the conversation started.
> 
> Have yourself a merry little Christmas!


Yeah, that one word answer to me means they don't think I really care how they are. But I don't want them to dwell on all their aches and pains either. So I was trying to come up with ideas to get people to talk more about their personal side or what their lives were like in the past or what they were interested in. Open them up a bit and I think it is good for everyone.


----------



## katlupe

Christmas Day is here! I didn't want to do anything for it. But I put my own feelings aside and decided for Jeff and Sonny, I will make a dinner. Nothing fancy really. I have been wanting to try a recipe for making chicken wings in my Instant Pot. I got some when we were at the store. I will finish them off in the NuWave oven so they will be crisped, but not hard. For Jeff I am also making some chicken thighs. He is going to take his dinner home. He is more comfortable at his own apartment now. Making loaded broccoli for the vegetable along with the olive cream cheese dip and celery sticks. Keto but food that Sonny will like as well. 

I have been using a keto replacement drink for one meal a day and I will do that today as well. For the morning meal. Since doing this, my feet and ankles have gone way down. Yesterday, I could put my shoes on without wearing the compression stockings or using a shoe horn. I could even wiggle my toes! Oh boy, such things to make my day!

Then we will most likely watch movies. Sonny will fall asleep. While he sleeps I will clean the bunny cage and clean up the kitchen. If he can't sleep due to the rocking chair not being comfortable, he will probably leave early and maybe stop at his daughter's on the way home. Where I told him to go in the beginning. 

*Merry Christmas, My Friends! May God be good to you this coming year.*


----------



## Jackie23

Merry Christmas, katlupe!


----------



## katlupe

Jackie23 said:


> Merry Christmas, katlupe!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Have a blessed Christmas, Katlupe!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Sounds like the heart is bigger than our own doubts. I am so glad you will be sharing your kind spirit with your friends.
  I will probably call my younger brother in California. He and I are the only family now. I have been so ill the past year I haven't talked with him. For some reason, Christmas has a way of opening our hearts, and we have a longing to share peace and love together. Amazing. It really is a celebration and if I could remember this feeling all year round, will be my Christmas wish for all.
  I am interested in the drink you are substituting for a meal. What is your eating schedule? I am eating at noon and 6pm ( balanced Keto ). My ankles are a more swollen than I want, with compression socks. I put my feet up on my wall above my head for about 20 minutes almost every day, but it doesn't seem to be helping. Could you recommend a good drink meal?


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> Have a blessed Christmas, Katlupe!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> I am interested in the drink you are substituting for a meal. What is your eating schedule? I am eating at noon and 6pm ( balanced Keto ). My ankles are a more swollen than I want, with compression socks. I put my feet up on my wall above my head for about 20 minutes almost every day, but it doesn't seem to be helping. Could you recommend a good drink meal?


Oh boy, I could never put my feet up above my head! I can't get on the floor to do that. I'd never be able to get up again.

It is a product called Keto Chow. I am using it once a day. It is very good, at least to me it is. I never could stick with my food plans in the past and now I can. I have coffee with cream when I get up in the morning. Then at noon, I fix a meal or drink a Keto Chow shake or whatever. Then around 3, I start fixing my supper or if I know I am going to drink Keto Chow I will wait till about 4 to have it. It really fills me up. The nice thing is if I have to do anything or go anywhere, I don't have to take the time to cook food to stick to my keto food plan. Just take a shake. I prepare a couple the day before.

It has no fat in it. You have to add whatever type of fat you want. I use melted butter or heavy cream. Remember on keto you need the fat. Check out it out on YouTube by putting "Keto Chow" in their search engine. For Christmas they sent a gift with their orders and surprised everyone. Many different flavors and other products as well.


----------



## katlupe

Christmas is done with at my home. 

Chicken wings turned out good cooked in the Instant Pot and browned in the NuWave........but TOO much work for me! Cutting the wing tips off was a piece of cake but cutting the two parts apart was not easy. I am not that strong anymore. So won't be doing that again. I also cooked four chicken thighs for Jeff and he came over and got them and was gone within 5 minutes. So that is that. It did not bother me that he was in and out because that is what he does. He is like me.

I have set my kitchen up basically for cooking for one person. Standing for long periods cooking and cleaning is so painful for me that I get angry at everyone. No fun to be around. Poor Sonny. Now he is on his way to his daughter's house where I tried to get him to go for the whole day to begin with. I have my whole kitchen counter covered with dishes and pans I used to make this food today. All clean. When Sonny fell asleep watching television I would go back to the kitchen and clean some more. Almost all done.

Now my feet are all swelled up again and hurt. I almost made it through two days.


----------



## katlupe

The day after Christmas is when I take stock of myself......what do I need to do to improve my present life situation? My health issues? Making things simpler and easier to do? Finding ways to keep connections with family and friends but not to create situations for myself that I will grow to hate? Self-care means focusing on me and my needs and wants. You cannot always spend your life doing for everyone else otherwise you will lose yourself in the process. I know this. I did it.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I had my appointment with the Lymphedema Therapy clinic. It was a good appointment and I will be going back in February. They are very busy and booked up so far in advance. My therapist was a doll! She listened to me and helped me understand it much better. I had done a lot of my own research so when discussing it with her, I knew what she was talking about and she liked that.

I have two sheets of massage therapy that I have to do twice a day. I have a jump start on the understanding of this because I had already started "dry brushing" and had bought the proper brush a couple of months ago. She showed me how to do the massage and then watched me do it myself.

She measured my toes, feet, ankles and legs. My left side is a bit larger than the right. It figures I am lopsided! The plus side of this is that I now know for sure there is nothing horribly wrong with me and I can improve over time. Patience is the key.

So this morning at two, I woke up to go to the bathroom and had a bloody nose! It just kept coming. So I ended up staying up and dealing with that mess. I research online what to do to stop it and it is kinda stopped now. If I try to do something that involves moving around it starts back up again. So I will be careful and just drink coffee for now.

Need to buy a humidifier I think. It is dry in here. Electric heat.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Yesterday I had my appointment with the Lymphedema Therapy clinic. It was a good appointment and I will be going back in February. They are very busy and booked up so far in advance. My therapist was a doll! She listened to me and helped me understand it much better. I had done a lot of my own research so when discussing it with her, I knew what she was talking about and she liked that.
> 
> I have two sheets of massage therapy that I have to do twice a day. I have a jump start on the understanding of this because I had already started "dry brushing" and had bought the proper brush a couple of months ago. She showed me how to do the massage and then watched me do it myself.
> 
> She measured my toes, feet, ankles and legs. My left side is a larger than the right. It figures I am lopsided! The plus side of this is that I now know for sure there is nothing horribly wrong with me and I can improve over time. Patience is the key.
> 
> So this morning at two, I woke up to go to the bathroom and had a bloody nose! It just kept coming. So I ended up staying up and dealing with that mess. I research online what to do to stop it and it is kinda stopped now. If I try to do something that involves moving around it starts back up again. So I will be careful and just drink coffee for now.
> 
> Need to buy a humidifier I think. It is dry in here. Electric heat.


Yes!!  Get a humidifier.  I have to use one every winter as the heated air is too dry.


----------



## Aunt Bea

For now, try air drying some laundry, a pot of water simmering on the stove, a spray bottle filled with water, mopping the floor, etc…. Anything to get some moisture into the air.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Bea said:


> For now, try air drying some laundry, a pot of water simmering on the stove, a spray bottle filled water, mopping the floor, etc…. Anything to get some moisture into the air.


If your heating vents are in the floor, you can fill bowls and/or pans with water as well; the water will evaporate as well.  Did this for many years when we could not afford to buy even the smallest humidifier.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes!!  Get a humidifier.  I have to use one every winter as the heated air is too dry.


Okay, I am looking for one on Amazon right now. I knew I needed one.


----------



## IFortuna

katlupe said:


> Actually my husband started calling him Rabbit, so he got stuck with that name. I would have named him something more original than that.


I used to have a dog named "Puppy"!


----------



## katlupe

Slept good last night. No bloody nose. I made sure to keep it moisturized all day. Speaking of moisturizing, my therapist at the Lymphedema Clinic told me it is very important to moisturize my legs through out the day. Of course, not if I have the compression stockings on. Just skip that part. So I guess I will be going through it faster than usual. I tend to skimp on it since it costs money. Mine is an ultra thick kind (Curel) but she said if it wasn't to blend Vaseline in it. Yuk! Don't think I will be doing that.

My Christmas gift to myself is a new coffeemaker. I had been researching them for awhile. I chose the Ninja one and so far I am in love with it. Even with plain coffee beans from Walmart, the coffee came out very good. I had a gift card at Amazon so this came off from that and I have a package of coffee beans coming today too. The coffee maker came yesterday and I wasn't expecting it until Friday so I was happy. 

The old coffee maker I will clean as good as I can (hard to clean the reservoir) and pack it away downstairs in the storage locker. Always good to have a back up. The reservoir on the new one comes right off to fill or to clean goes in the dish pan. Since it comes off one of the features is taking it to the sink to fill it with water, but I don't use that water anyway. It is easier and smarter for me to pour water in it right in place on the coffee maker. Too heavy otherwise and lifting it up will hurt my shoulder.


----------



## katlupe

I am not sure what happened, but remember the 2 women causing chaos within our small apartment community? They have been extra sweet and nice to not only me, but to the friend they were harassing also.  All the trouble started with them at Halloween time over decorating, of all things! They decorated like crazy for Christmas. Must have had 5 or 6 Christmas trees in their hall and lobby with lots of other decorations as well. The day after Christmas, they started removing it all. Took them a few days. All gone now.

Our manager is off until the 3rd (check day around here) and I must say it has been a relief of fresh air with her not here. So we still cannot play Bingo in the community room. The lady upstairs, who is 97 years old usually has a family dinner a couple days after Christmas with her family in the community room. First the manager told her she could have it. Then she told her she couldn't have it. On her last day here before her days off, she told her she could have the dinner after all. 

Well, that lady had made other arrangements but did not tell the manager. She planned it herself and made reservations at a restaurant nearby.  Her family came and there were 11 of them including herself. They had a wonderful time! She paid for it herself even though family members all wanted to contribute but she would not hear of it. It was her treat including the tip. Where did she get the money? All year, for many years, her family members (many were present) send her cash Christmas presents and for her birthday and Mother's Day also. So she didn't have to worry about the check! 

This made her Christmas! She had been really depressed over not being able to use the community any longer for our Bingo games or other activities. I guess it forced her out of her comfort zone. Now her daughter told me she has wanted to do this for many years. When they had the dinner downstairs in the community room, the family members brought food in, had to set it up and clean it up. This was fun and more relaxing for all. She was smiling and happy all day!

Like I always say, "every cloud has a silver lining." Sometimes you have to get the heck out of your comfort zone to find it, but it is there.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great news about the two troublemakers, but I would be cautious.

Most leopards never change their spots.




_“When someone  shows you who they are, believe them the first time.” _- Maya Angelou


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Great news about the two troublemakers, but I would be cautious.
> 
> Most leopards never change their spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“When someone  shows you who they are, believe them the first time.” _- Maya Angelou


Yes, I am well aware of that. Especially since I believe in keeping my friends close and my enemies closer. Not sure how that exact quote is written but it is smart advice. That is why I usually do not get into an argument with anyone. Let them have their say, while my brain is calculating what they really mean. What alerted me is the fact that both of those women have been giving me compliments like crazy??????? I am like, what are they up to now? Trying to add me to their "pack" or something? Not me.


----------



## katlupe

I have been working all morning on organizing one of my cupboards. So it ended up being two since I had to take things out of one in order to better organize the corner one. The one in the corner is pretty good size if I could get down on my knees to put stuff in and take out. I had a few things in that cupboard that I have not used once since I moved here because I forgot they were there.

One is a thermos cooker and I could use it if it wasn't way back in that corner. So I am going to find a good spot for it. Somewhere..........


----------



## Mizmo

katlupe said:


> I have been working all morning on organizing one of my cupboards. So it ended up being two since I had to take things out of one in order to better organize the corner one. The one in the corner is pretty good size if I could get down on my knees to put stuff in and take out. I had a few things in that cupboard that I have not used once since I moved here because I forgot they were there.
> 
> One is a thermos cooker and I could use it if it wasn't way back in that corner. So I am going to find a good spot for it. Somewhere..........




Hahaha..I have pretty much same problem.
I moved four years ago to smaller apartment and had to use lower cupboard for a few things I did not use too much one of them being a large crockpot which I used  to roast a chicken in.
Then I got sick with cancer and chemo etc etc and so it disappeared from my mind along with other things

Few months ago I went out and bought another not quite so large..... smaller chicks for me these days.
Well finally last week got down on my knees  ( don't ask me how I got up)  and there was my old crockpot tucked way in the back just like yours.
Ah well, next stop for it is charity shop.


----------



## katlupe

The last day of the year. I don't know about anyone else but it sure seemed to fly by for me. I was browsing through my photos last night and wow, some of them seemed like I took them yesterday. Who knows what is in store for ourselves in the coming  year? I just try to remain positive and not get caught up into the web of the media or social platforms. I know myself and what is good for me or not and live with that in mind.

Lately, I have spent more time in cooking and developing more keto recipes. I like to make my own versions of whatever if I have something on my mind that I want to eat. I don't really care for the processed keto foods unless it is an ingredient to be used in making something. When people say they could not live without eating bread or sugar or fruit or potatoes, I think to myself that they could probably live longer without it. I know for my own body that is a definite fact.

I am also making a big effort (big because it hurts to walk or stand) to do some form of activity many times through out my day. Not sitting somewhere, most likely here at the computer for too long. Get up. Do something. Clean something. Check the mail. Take the garbage out to the dumpster. Go to the storage locker for something. Use the LegExerciser. Use the hand weights.

Every day, do the Lymphedema therapy exercises twice a day. Dry brushing before my shower.

Think positive every single minute of the day. No room for negativity.

Aging does not have to mean my life is over. A new phase has begun and it is up to me to keep it fresh and new. Besides, I have a bunny boy to take care of.


Hiding from me after I found him chewing on my good rug!


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> The last day of the year. I don't know about anyone else but it sure seemed to fly by for me. I was browsing through my photos last night and wow, some of them seemed like I took them yesterday. Who knows what is in store for ourselves in the coming  year? I just try to remain positive and not get caught up into the web of the media or social platforms. I know myself and what is good for me or not and live with that in mind.
> 
> Lately, I have spent more time in cooking and developing more keto recipes. I like to make my own versions of whatever if I have something on my mind that I want to eat. I don't really care for the processed keto foods unless it is an ingredient to be used in making something. When people say they could not live without eating bread or sugar or fruit or potatoes, I think to myself that they could probably live longer without it. I know for my own body that is a definite fact.
> 
> I am also making a big effort (big because it hurts to walk or stand) to do some form of activity many times through out my day. Not sitting somewhere, most likely here at the computer for too long. Get up. Do something. Clean something. Check the mail. Take the garbage out to the dumpster. Go to the storage locker for something. Use the LegExerciser. Use the hand weights.
> 
> Every day, do the Lymphedema therapy exercises twice a day. Dry brushing before my shower.
> 
> Think positive every single minute of the day. No room for negativity.
> 
> Aging does not have to mean my life is over. A new phase has begun and it is up to me to keep it fresh and new. Besides, I have a bunny boy to take care of.
> 
> View attachment 201503
> Hiding from me after I found him chewing on my good rug!


Fitbit, and where ever their info comes from, recommends get up and moving every 15 minutes every hour.  They recommend 250 steps per hour.  I would not worry about your steps, but I would suggest you get up every hour of only to stretch and walk to the sink or window and back.  This will build up your stamina, in my opinion.

I am right there with you with the pain.  I have pain everywhere.  The arthritis in my feet has worsened and, while I walk a lot, it can be extremely painful-to the point I can not walk.  I now have to put my Lidocaine/Prilocaine cream on the tops of my feet and Volturan (?) gel as well to reduce the pain enough to walk.

But, like you, I am determined to do it.  @katlupe you are a great example for all of us.  Like many I read your diary every day.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Fitbit, and where ever their info comes from, recommends get up and moving every 15 minutes every hour.  They recommend 250 steps per hour.  I would not worry about your steps, but I would suggest you get up every hour of only to stretch and walk to the sink or window and back.  This will build up your stamina, in my opinion.
> 
> I am right there with you with the pain.  I have pain everywhere.  The arthritis in my feet has worsened and, while I walk a lot, it can be extremely painful-to the point I can not walk.  I now have to put my Lidocaine/Prilocaine cream on the tops of my feet and Volturan (?) gel as well to reduce the pain enough to walk.
> 
> But, like you, I am determined to do it.  @katlupe you are a great example for all of us.  Like many I read your diary every day.


Thank you, Aneeda!  I really appreciate you taking your time to read it.


----------



## bingo

those corner cabinets are  difficult...we put a light in there..one of those  battery....I only put paper  towels and lightweight  items I can drag out with my cane


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> those corner cabinets are  difficult...we put a light in there..one of those  battery....I only put paper  towels and lightweight  items I can drag out with my cane


I am fortunate that one of the corner cabinets is a big lazy Susan. I keep all my spices and various ingredients there. The other corner cabinet is the "problem child". I put a couple things toward the back of that corner, but not all the way back. One is a very lightweight toaster, which I have only used a handful of times. I put it in a cloth bag and pushed it toward the back. Now IF I want it for some unknown reason right now, I can pull the bag. I do have to look in there with my little USB light to see what is in the back. Now it looks fairly neat and easy to find stuff.


----------



## katlupe

I know this is a big joke to people all over fakebook. For some people it is no joke and it depresses them. For me, it sounds like the perfect New Year's Eve. Years ago, I worked as a barmaid and manager of a bar and this time of year is crazy. I went through the drinking phase of my life pretty quickly as soon as I turned 18 and was old enough. I suppose I outgrew the need to drink or get drunk. Though I see friends of mine who still boast about getting drunk and all that goes with it. Just not for me. 

Of course, my 2nd husband was a BAD alcoholic and all it takes to turn someone against alcohol is to marry an alcoholic.


----------



## Senenity

katlupe said:


> Hiding from me after I found him chewing on my good rug!


Oh my, see the look  on his face....did you scare him or was it guilt on his part.

Katlupe, i must admit, i enjoy reading your "Reflections," you are a natural


----------



## katlupe

Senenity said:


> Oh my, see the look  on his face....did you scare him or was it guilt on his part.
> 
> Katlupe, i must admit, i enjoy reading your "Reflections," you are a natural


Thank you so much! 

It must have been guilt. I raised my voice a teeny bit calling him a bad boy. He knew what he did.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I am loving my new coffee maker this morning. I tried the new bag of beans I bought this morning. And they were way better than the Eight O' Clock coffee beans I usually buy. I knew as soon as I opened the bag they were going to be really good. They glistened with the oil. The other coffee was very dry and had no oil to speak of. Even though they still had the little air thingy in the bag. That was misleading. I wasn't going to open the new bag until I used up the other two bags of coffee I had stockpiled. Then decided these were more important to use as fresh as possible. Not so for the other bags. 

I am still experimenting with the right amount of coffee grounds and water and the settings to perfect the coffee. But it is pretty good this morning so think I got it right. So hot! My old coffee maker did not make the coffee this hot. Don't know why that would make such a difference.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> I am fortunate that one of the corner cabinets is a big lazy Susan. I keep all my spices and various ingredients there. The other corner cabinet is the "problem child". I put a couple things toward the back of that corner, but not all the way back. One is a very lightweight toaster, which I have only used a handful of times. I put it in a cloth bag and pushed it toward the back. Now IF I want it for some unknown reason right now, I can pull the bag. I do have to look in there with my little USB light to see what is in the back. Now it looks fairly neat and easy to find stuff.
> 
> View attachment 201560


that's  a life saver...that turn table...I salvaged one...it's  out in the shed...ha!


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> that's  a life saver...that turn table...I salvaged one...it's  out in the shed...ha!


Get it installed! It is the best thing. Not all kitchens in my building have one so when I show it to someone they always love it and wish they had one too. I kinda wish I had two, one for each corner.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> Get it installed! It is the best thing. Not all kitchens in my building have one so when I show it to someone they always love it and wish they had one too. I kinda wish I had two, one for each corner.


my corner cabinet is  not one that it'll  fit...the other corner  cabinet  has a sliding  door...that my husband  made..and a roll out can storage...

I saved it coz it's  impossible  to make such a  thing out of wood...and now...got to find person who'd  like it...I'm  a bit eccentric...

I was hoping my husband  would be as excited about  it as I was...since he's  the installer...
Not there yet...maybe...never..ha!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday Sonny came up and took me shopping. We went to Walmart and then on to Aldi's to find they were closed. So went to Tops for wraps (for my son). He likes the ones from Aldi's best. I forgot yesterday was a holiday. It felt like a Sunday to me. Since I buy a lot more online now when I go to the grocery store it is not so bad. I mainly hit the produce, meat and dairy cases. Except for laundry detergent, I buy all my household and personal care products from either Walmart online or Amazon.

I picked up some groceries for my son. He was out and I can't stand to see him going without even if it is his fault that he spends his money up without thinking he will need food near the end of the month. Then he comes to me and I give him what I have in my cupboard or kitchen for myself. It messes up my food plan for the month. Easier to buy him more. I can always take the money back from his check when it gets here on the 3rd. 

I like to shop before the 3rd, because that day the stores are too crowded for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Why are the stores particularly busy on the 3rd, Kat ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Why are the stores particularly busy on the 3rd, Kat ?


Social Security checks are normally deposited into people's accounts on the 3rd.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday for supper, I used my new ice cream maker for the second time. Using banana flavored Keto Chow. It was very good. I did better this time. The last time I didn't let it churn long enough. I belong to a group on fakebook that is a support group for Keto Chow and people share recipes of all the things they make with it. So far I have only made shakes, mainly because I love them. But the ice cream is a big thing for most people. I do not have the big expensive ice cream maker that they all ran to buy. I bought one, but a Cuisinart one and it is fine for me. I don't think I will be making ice cream every day so not worth the extra money.

Now today Sonny is taking me to the diner down the street for breakfast (probably not at breakfast time......). This is where I usually get in trouble and go off my keto food plan. Not today. I will order with a plan in mind. I already know what I will order. Omelet or scrambled eggs of some sort with bacon and sausage. No toast. No homefries. And ask if the eggs have anything added before they are cooked. Some of the big franchises add pancake batter to make them more fluffy. I don't want that. If so, I will just order the eggs fried.

So we had a nice week vacation here from our manager since she was on vacation. It was peaceful and quiet. I am hoping she figured out how much our rent went up. She told us it went up but could not tell us how much. I think she should have to pay our share for every month she can't tell  us. Our rent goes up twice a year. One they call the "utility allowance" and do not ask me what that is. Nobody knows. Not even the manager. Then again when they recertify each person for the next year (a HUD thing). That one will only be a few dollars. The utility allowance one though could be up to fifty bucks or more.

The problem I have with that is that every month I write out my budget sheet for the month. And not knowing what I am paying for rent screws the whole thing up. I don't even know if I will owe more for this month or not. She said to just make out the money order for the amount I have been paying and then I can pay the extra later on. I buy a money order a month in advance so would like to know. I guess that is the fun of apartment living............

Have a great day everyone! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Pepper

*And ask if the eggs have anything added before they are cooked. Some of the big franchises add pancake batter to make them more fluffy.*

Before the pandemic, a week before! was the last time I had breakfast at my favorite diner.  I ordered 2 scrambled eggs, bacon, etc.  My son ordered for my grandson just 2 scrambled eggs.  Well.  His came and filled up a whole big plate and were a beautiful yellow color, whereas my 2 eggs took up a tiny portion of the plate and were more whitish than yellow.  ??  Of course, I'd rather my grandson have the 'better' eggs, but..........huh?


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> *And ask if the eggs have anything added before they are cooked. Some of the big franchises add pancake batter to make them more fluffy.*
> 
> Before the pandemic, a week before! was the last time I had breakfast at my favorite diner.  I ordered 2 scrambled eggs, bacon, etc.  My son ordered for my grandson just 2 scrambled eggs.  Well.  His came and filled up a whole big plate and were a beautiful yellow color, whereas my 2 eggs took up a tiny portion of the plate and were more whitish than yellow.  ??  Of course, I'd rather my grandson have the 'better' eggs, but..........huh?


I don't know why that would be. If they added something to his eggs, they most likely would adding it to all the eggs. That is why I might order them fried. Nobody can scramble them as good as I do myself. Actually, I always think to myself how much better my own breakfasts are at home.


----------



## katlupe

My thoughts for today:


----------



## Pepper

I also make good scrambled eggs, but almost never, as cleaning the pan is just too much so if I have eggs they are usually fried for easy clean up.  That's why I eat my scrambled eggs out in a diner.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Social Security checks are normally deposited into people's accounts on the 3rd.


Oh that's interesting..I didn't know that..I don't know if everyone in the UK on social security are paid on the same day..I think there might be too many variables, but I could be wrong..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I also make good scrambled eggs, but almost never, as cleaning the pan is just too much so if I have eggs they are usually fried for easy clean up.  That's why I eat my scrambled eggs out in a diner.


just make them in a non stick pan..that's what I do.. they don't make a mess then, and anyway if you fry them you've still gotta wash the frying pan..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's interesting..I didn't know that..I don't know if everyone in the UK on social security are paid on the same day..I think there might be too many variables, but I could be wrong..


Some people get them on the first (I do). My son and bf gets theirs on the 3rd. My exhusband gets his on the 4th Wed. of the month based on his birthday. Not sure what all they go by. But most of the people here in my apartment building get their checks on the 3rd.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> just make them in a non stick pan..that's what I do.. they don't make a mess then, and anyway if you fry them you've still gotta wash the frying pan..


Me too.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> just make them in a non stick pan..that's what I do.. they don't make a mess then, and anyway if you fry them you've still gotta wash the frying pan..


I don't have a non stick pan.  Regular fried eggs don't stick to my pans, so it's a quick wash up.  I've ruined non stick pans in the past making scrambled eggs.


----------



## Pepper

Ha!  I knew you two would be shocked @katlupe & @hollydolly!


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I don't have a non stick pan.  Regular fried eggs don't stick to my pans, so it's a quick wash up.  I've ruined non stick pans in the past making scrambled eggs.


I cooked only with cast iron for years. I loved them. But in the last few years, I cannot even lift my smallest cast iron skillets. I got rid of them all. I ended up buying a set of nonstick ones from Amazon. I use the smallest one for eggs. When I cook with them, I learned you do not want to heat them up too hot, especially when cooking eggs. Julia Child always said to cook eggs on lower temps. 

Do not use anything metal! Use wood, plastic or the new fangled silicone things only. Lastly, do not immediately pour water in the hot pan. Let it cool and even if it has egg still in it. Let it cool. Then wash it. Most of the time, I just wipe my pan with a paper towel without even washing it. All those years of cooking with cast iron, I guess.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Ha!  I knew you two would be shocked @katlupe & @hollydolly!


Of course, if I lived in NYC, I'd want to go out to eat every day!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Of course, if I lived in NYC, I'd want to go out to eat every day!


If I lived in the city ..instead of 20 miles outside, I would eat out every day as well...


----------



## katlupe

Sonny and I had a very nice morning. Good breakfast at Charlie's Diner! Sonny even had to get a doggie bag since he could not finish his food! Did errands. Saw Jeff and took care of him. When  we left here, Sonny put my garbage on the roof of the car to drop off at the dumpster. Well we got to talking and forgot. When we got to the post office...........YIKES! Garbage bag was on top of the car!!! He put it in the trunk till we came back here. Haha

When Sonny dropped me off earlier, my new Vicks cool mist humidifier had been delivered and my neighbor must have put it by my door. I watched a video on how to start it up and where to put it. It is small but the right size for my small apartment. I think I can already feel the difference!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Sonny and I had a very nice morning. Good breakfast at Charlie's Diner! Sonny even had to get a doggie bag since he could not finish his food! Did errands. Saw Jeff and took care of him. When  we left here, Sonny put my garbage on the roof of the car to drop off at the dumpster. Well we got to talking and forgot. When we got to the post office...........YIKES! Garbage bag was on top of the car!!! He put it in the trunk till we came back here. Haha
> 
> When Sonny dropped me off earlier, my new Vicks cool mist humidifier had been delivered and my neighbor must have put it by my door. I watched a video on how to start it up and where to put it. It is small but the right size for my small apartment. I think I can already feel the difference!
> 
> View attachment 202063


I presume that's a humidifier.. using vicks in it... just wondering if it's likely to make things damp around it


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I presume that's a humidifier.. using vicks in it... just wondering if it's likely to make things damp around it


I am keeping my eye on it. It hasn't yet. You can use the Vicks little packs or whatever it is with it. They included one to try. But I cannot tolerate smells and that would probably bother me and Rabbit too. So not using it. So far, it is a light mist. It is very dry in here and I think that is why I had a bloody nose the other night. Scared me! My neighbor said she had one too! Electric heat is pretty dry. 

The video I watched said to keep a look out for things getting damp around it. So far nothing is damp.


----------



## Pepper

Can I have a loan @katlupe @hollydolly?  I can't afford to eat out every day!    I guess that means I couldn't pay you back either.  Nevermind.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Can I have a loan @katlupe @hollydolly?  I can't afford to eat out every day!    I guess that means I couldn't pay you back either.  Nevermind.


The best food I have ever had was in your city. I have such good memories of that place.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> I cooked only with cast iron for years. I loved them. But in the last few years, I cannot even lift my smallest cast iron skillets. I got rid of them all. I ended up buying a set of nonstick ones from Amazon. I use the smallest one for eggs. When I cook with them, I learned you do not want to heat them up too hot, especially when cooking eggs. Julia Child always said to cook eggs on lower temps.
> 
> Do not use anything metal! Use wood, plastic or the new fangled silicone things only. Lastly, do not immediately pour water in the hot pan. Let it cool and even if it has egg still in it. Let it cool. Then wash it. Most of the time, I just wipe my pan with a paper towel without even washing it. All those years of cooking with cast iron, I guess.


I'm what they call "a Yankee"...originally from the northern states.  I have _never_ used a cast iron skillet until after I moved to Arkansas!  I had to read up on how to use one....we just didn't have them where I came from.

Although I really like the one that I have now, I don't use it very often.  I guess I'm in a rut and just don't think of it.  However, I do have a few recipes that are better in the cast iron pan.  I really like it...I just need to use it more.


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> I'm what they call "a Yankee"...originally from the northern states.  I have _never_ used a cast iron skillet until after I moved to Arkansas!  I had to read up on how to use one....we just didn't have them where I came from.
> 
> Although I really like the one that I have now, I don't use it very often.  I guess I'm in a rut and just don't think of it.  However, I do have a few recipes that are better in the cast iron pan.  I really like it...I just need to use it more.


You have to take the time to really season it. Once that is done, you should barely ever have to wash it. If you don't dry them though they will rust. I always dried mine either in the oven or on top of a wood stove. I miss mine but life changed for me.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit was supervising me this afternoon while I set up the humidifier.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> You have to take the time to really season it. Once that is done, you should barely ever have to wash it. If you don't dry them though they will rust. I always dried mine either in the oven or on top of a wood stove. I miss mine but life changed for me.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> You have to take the time to really season it. Once that is done, you should barely ever have to wash it. If you don't dry them though they will rust. I always dried mine either in the oven or on top of a wood stove. I miss mine but life changed for me.



Since I only use it a few times a year, it is still getting seasoned.

I really do need to use it more...but these days I'm cooking less! LOL


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> Since I only use it a few times a year, it is still getting seasoned.
> 
> I really do need to use it more...but these days I'm cooking less! LOL


The key is to season it before you need to use it. If seasoned well, food will slide right out of it and never stick to it. I had really old Griswolds and soap never touched them.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> The key is to season it before you need to use it. If seasoned well, food will slide right out of it and never stick to it. I had really old Griswolds and soap never touched them.


I'm not sure what you mean.  I did coat it in oil & bake it.  After that, I read that the more it's used the more seasoned it will be.   Am I wrong?


----------



## bingo

y'all...there's  a new post now...talking about  ceramic skillets...ironic?
just  thought  this was funny...


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.  I did coat it in oil & bake it.  After that, I read that the more it's used the more seasoned it will be.   Am I wrong?


No, you are not wrong. Season it often and pretty soon it will be good. Use it. I so miss using them but they are just too heavy for me now. Nonstick ones are so light and easy to clean that now this is the way I have to go.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Can I have a loan @katlupe @hollydolly?  I can't afford to eat out every day!    I guess that means I couldn't pay you back either.  Nevermind.


You don’t want to eat out every day anyway.  You would get to be the size of an elephant.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> No, you are not wrong. Season it often and pretty soon it will be good. Use it. I so miss using them but they are just too heavy for me now. Nonstick ones are so light and easy to clean that now this is the way I have to go.


I thought that I only needed to season it once...before using it the first time.   I'm telling you, we didn't have these where I came from...I'm lost!  All help is appreciated!


----------



## katlupe

Today the sun is streaming into my apartment. I turned my heat way down. Feels good. Even so, I haven't felt like doing much of anything. Not that I feel bad or anything like that. Just tired of being busy every minute. I paid my bills and made adjustments to my budget sheet that I wrote out a few days ago. Now today, the manager puts on my receipt that my rent actually WENT DOWN...........if you can believe it! If so, it went down $12.00 instead of up. So I had budgeted it for like 50 dollars more, not expecting it to be that much but just so I was covered. That gives me a bit of a nest egg. 

Next time Sonny comes up we have to go back to the post office and turn in the money order I bought yesterday and get a new one with the new amount. It is complicated. But that one will be $12.00 less than the actual amount which I overpaid on the rent I already paid for this month. She didn't know what it was till right now. Starting in March, I will be paying the new amount. You would think a big corporation as this would not have this much trouble with telling renters how much their rent is. 

Well, now on to cleaning my bunny's cage and then checking on my mail. Have a good day!


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today the sun is streaming into my apartment. I turned my heat way down. Feels good. Even so, I haven't felt like doing much of anything. Not that I feel bad or anything like that. Just tired of being busy every minute. I paid my bills and made adjustments to my budget sheet that I wrote out a few days ago. Now today, the manager puts on my receipt that my rent actually WENT DOWN...........if you can believe it! If so, it went down $12.00 instead of up. So I had budgeted it for like 50 dollars more, not expecting it to be that much but just so I was covered. That gives me a bit of a nest egg.
> 
> Next time Sonny comes up we have to go back to the post office and turn in the money order I bought yesterday and get a new one with the new amount. It is complicated. But that one will be $12.00 less than the actual amount which I overpaid on the rent I already paid for this month. She didn't know what it was till right now. Starting in March, I will be paying the new amount. You would think a big corporation as this would not have this much trouble with telling renters how much their rent is.
> 
> Well, now on to cleaning my bunny's cage and then checking on my mail. Have a good day!


I opened my windows and patio door for a while to air out the apartment before the next storm and temperature drop


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Today the sun is streaming into my apartment. I turned my heat way down. Feels good. Even so, I haven't felt like doing much of anything. Not that I feel bad or anything like that. Just tired of being busy every minute. I paid my bills and made adjustments to my budget sheet that I wrote out a few days ago. Now today, the manager puts on my receipt that my rent actually WENT DOWN...........if you can believe it! If so, it went down $12.00 instead of up. So I had budgeted it for like 50 dollars more, not expecting it to be that much but just so I was covered. That gives me a bit of a nest egg.
> 
> Next time Sonny comes up we have to go back to the post office and turn in the money order I bought yesterday and get a new one with the new amount. It is complicated. But that one will be $12.00 less than the actual amount which I overpaid on the rent I already paid for this month. She didn't know what it was till right now. Starting in March, I will be paying the new amount. You would think a big corporation as this would not have this much trouble with telling renters how much their rent is.
> 
> Well, now on to cleaning my bunny's cage and then checking on my mail. Have a good day!


Good for you....it's not often that something actually goes _down_!

Say hello to Bunny, from Andy!


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> Good for you....it's not often that something actually goes _down_!
> 
> Say hello to Bunny, from Andy!


Andy?


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Andy?



This is Andy...he likes bunnies!


----------



## katlupe

Life can be hard at times and then it seems to get easier. At some points it seems like it cannot get any better than all of a sudden your life goes on and you put those hard times out of your mind.You get past that. I always think of that when someone commits suicide. Like why couldn't they hold on for one day more, one hour more or a tiny bit more because things will change if they did? If they just stuck it out. 

Often times in my life, I will see others who seem to have it all. Their life is much easier. They make a lot of money.......well they must, since they spend it freely and publicly so everyone sees what they buy or how they spend it. I have thought to myself, why is, or why was my life so difficult? Why did I work so hard and never get ahead? Even though I never lived extravagantly or with real luxury, I would have liked some peace of mind over such things as paying bills or buying a house that was actually mine. 

I think it always points back to being involved with men. Sorry, men. It is true though. If I had never been sidetracked by a new man or a budding relationship, maybe I could have done something about my own situation. Now when I look back and really think about it, the people I envied at some time in my life, had to pay in some way by having some tough things happen to them or their loved ones. When you look up to various famous people in your lifetime, later on you find out they were not what you thought they were. Or their life behind the scenes was not good at all. I see this every day.

Now I am not saying my life is over with. I figure I have a number of good years still left. I don't see myself envying someone else because they are better off than me. Instead I seem to be of the I don't care attitude. I just do what I have to do every day to get through my life. I try to enjoy what I am doing. Even if it is cleaning my apartment or preparing my meal. Now though, I am doing it for myself. Not for anyone else.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Life can be hard at times and then it seems to get easier. At some points it seems like it cannot get any better than all of a sudden your life goes on and you put those hard times out of your mind.You get past that. I always think of that when someone commits suicide. Like why couldn't they hold on for one day more, one hour more or a tiny bit more because things will change if they did? If they just stuck it out.
> 
> Often times in my life, I will see others who seem to have it all. Their life is much easier. They make a lot of money.......well they must, since they spend it freely and publicly so everyone sees what they buy or how they spend it. I have thought to myself, why is, or why was my life so difficult? Why did I work so hard and never get ahead? Even though I never lived extravagantly or with real luxury, I would have liked some peace of mind over such things as paying bills or buying a house that was actually mine.
> 
> I think it always points back to being involved with men. Sorry, men. It is true though. If I had never been sidetracked by a new man or a budding relationship, maybe I could have done something about my own situation. Now when I look back and really think about it, the people I envied at some time in my life, had to pay in some way by having some tough things happen to them or their loved ones. When you look up to various famous people in your lifetime, later on you find out they were not what you thought they were. Or their life behind the scenes was not good at all. I see this every day.
> 
> Now I am not saying my life is over with. I figure I have a number of good years still left. I don't see myself envying someone else because they are better off than me. Instead I seem to be of the I don't care attitude. I just do what I have to do every day to get through my life. I try to enjoy what I am doing. Even if it is cleaning my apartment or preparing my meal. Now though, I am doing it for myself. Not for anyone else.


Did something happen, you seem a bit depressed.  I hope you are ok.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Balancing our mood swings is a skillful way for us seniors. You seem to have a very healthy makeup to be able to do this and put it into meaningful words. It helps me remember not to aim too high, nor give up and just quit. Thank you.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Did something happen, you seem a bit depressed.  I hope you are ok.


Not actually to me. My son's stepbrother, was a big part of my life before his mother married my ex-husband (that's a whole other story in itself!) and I always felt close to him. He had a horrible childhood with her as a mother (she was a exotic dancer and always out of town) so he spent a lot of time at my house. He and my son were always close friends. Till his mother married my ex-husband.

Anyway, the stepbrother is my friend on fakebook and I have watched his life go from being a crack addict to marrying a wonderful woman and having two children. I mean he is like the ideal father in all ways. He is everything he never had. Spends a lot of time with his family and includes them in everything he does. They moved to FL two years ago and watching their life has been like watching a television show. I swear they must have unlimited money to live the way they do.

Two days ago his wife suffered a ruptured aneurysm at work. Had 5 hours of surgery yesterday. The doctor said it was a miracle she made it to the operation and a miracle she made it through the operation. Now it is touch and go to see if she makes it 10 days. 

So this has given me reasons to think. I kept thinking how my son who is disabled (mentally) was never able to achieve the things his friends did. He got married and divorced. He doesn't have anything or a life anywhere near the kind his stepbrother was able to create for himself. I am sad about that. But I also thought how his stepbrother put his life on fakebook showing what he had and how they did so many things that most people cannot afford to do and now this. And two years ago before they moved, his daughter from a previous relationship died in her early 20's. Suddenly. 

So if someone gets everything they want in life, does that mean they end up suffering eventually, in the end? Even though his childhood was not good. So is living a good life as an adult the reward for a bad childhood? My son had a good childhood because he lived with me and I was a good mother. It was different once he grew up. 

Kind of reminds me of my ex-husband and how his life ended up. Flaunted it and then in the end had nothing and no one.
I am probably over thinking this stuff. Just seems to me if you do everything you are supposed to do, your life is harder than the people who do not care. I see many examples of that in my life. 

Well, today I will keep thinking positive and try to follow my list I made for today.


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> Balancing our mood swings is a skillful way for us seniors. You seem to have a very healthy makeup to be able to do this and put it into meaningful words. It helps me remember not to aim too high, nor give up and just quit. Thank you.


 Never give up no matter what you do!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Not actually to me. My son's stepbrother, was a big part of my life before his mother married my ex-husband (that's a whole other story in itself!) and I always felt close to him. He had a horrible childhood with her as a mother (she was a exotic dancer and always out of town) so he spent a lot of time at my house. He and my son were always close friends. Till his mother married my ex-husband.
> 
> Anyway, the stepbrother is my friend on fakebook and I have watched his life go from being a crack addict to marrying a wonderful woman and having two children. I mean he is like the ideal father in all ways. He is everything he never had. Spends a lot of time with his family and includes them in everything he does. They moved to FL two years ago and watching their life has been like watching a television show. I swear they must have unlimited money to live the way they do.
> 
> Two days ago his wife suffered a ruptured aneurysm at work. Had 5 hours of surgery yesterday. The doctor said it was a miracle she made it to the operation and a miracle she made it through the operation. Now it is touch and go to see if she makes it 10 days.
> 
> So this has given me reasons to think. I kept thinking how my son who is disabled (mentally) was never able to achieve the things his friends did. He got married and divorced. He doesn't have anything or a life anywhere near the kind his stepbrother was able to create for himself. I am sad about that. But I also thought how his stepbrother put his life on fakebook showing what he had and how they did so many things that most people cannot afford to do and now this. And two years ago before they moved, his daughter from a previous relationship died in her early 20's. Suddenly.
> 
> So if someone gets everything they want in life, does that mean they end up suffering eventually, in the end? Even though his childhood was not good. So is living a good life as an adult the reward for a bad childhood? My son had a good childhood because he lived with me and I was a good mother. It was different once he grew up.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of my ex-husband and how his life ended up. Flaunted it and then in the end had nothing and no one.
> I am probably over thinking this stuff. Just seems to me if you do everything you are supposed to do, your life is harder than the people who do not care. I see many examples of that in my life.
> 
> Well, today I will keep thinking positive and try to follow my list I made for today.


I am sure you know that you do “everything you are supposed to do” because you are a responsible good decent person and not in search of any “reward”.  (If others had everything they wanted in life, they wouldn’t need to advertise how much material wealth they have.  Material wealth is NOTHING, as you know.)

I can say nothing to comfort you. There is no fairness in life.  I have 3 dead infant sons, 2 very disabled adopted sons, and two birth children who were born with and overcame certain disabilities. My life mirrors yours in many ways except you are much more competent person than I am, and cope better than I do.

Your writings here brighten the lives of many people.  Keep that in mind.  We all get situational depression and thoughts float through our minds like bullets.  Just dodge those bullets and keep on, keeping on.  It’s all any of us any do.


----------



## bingo

life is definitely  difficult  at times....
one of my sayings....when i  need motivation...
"Forge ahead "
i made it thru  all that back there...surely not much to go...hugs


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Life can be hard at times and then it seems to get easier. At some points it seems like it cannot get any better than all of a sudden your life goes on and you put those hard times out of your mind.You get past that. I always think of that when someone commits suicide. Like why couldn't they hold on for one day more, one hour more or a tiny bit more because things will change if they did? If they just stuck it out.
> 
> Often times in my life, I will see others who seem to have it all. Their life is much easier. They make a lot of money.......well they must, since they spend it freely and publicly so everyone sees what they buy or how they spend it. I have thought to myself, why is, or why was my life so difficult? Why did I work so hard and never get ahead? Even though I never lived extravagantly or with real luxury, I would have liked some peace of mind over such things as paying bills or buying a house that was actually mine.
> 
> I think it always points back to being involved with men. Sorry, men. It is true though. If I had never been sidetracked by a new man or a budding relationship, maybe I could have done something about my own situation. Now when I look back and really think about it, the people I envied at some time in my life, had to pay in some way by having some tough things happen to them or their loved ones. When you look up to various famous people in your lifetime, later on you find out they were not what you thought they were. Or their life behind the scenes was not good at all. I see this every day.
> 
> Now I am not saying my life is over with. I figure I have a number of good years still left. I don't see myself envying someone else because they are better off than me. Instead I seem to be of the I don't care attitude. I just do what I have to do every day to get through my life. I try to enjoy what I am doing. Even if it is cleaning my apartment or preparing my meal. Now though, I am doing it for myself. Not for anyone else.


You are right....
The Universe keeps a balance in all things.  There is no such thing as _free_...there is always a price to pay. (sometimes called Karma) Most of the time, for one reasons or another, we don't see the price that is being paid.  At least, not at first.  By the time we notice, it is often too late.  

Good things happen when we accept and are content with what we have, instead of wishing for what others have.  This brings peace and happiness.  If you can find joy in the little things in life, then you are richer than those who have money but are unhappy!


----------



## Trila

@katlupe
I've been thinking about you, my friend.  I made Pesto Fish for dinner tonight and I used my cast iron skillet!


It was yummy!


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> @katlupe
> I've been thinking about you, my friend.  I made Pesto Fish for dinner tonight and I used my cast iron skillet!
> View attachment 202296
> View attachment 202298View attachment 202299
> It was yummy!


Oh wow, a square one! Good for cornbread!


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> You are right....
> The Universe keeps a balance in all things.  There is no such thing as _free_...there is always a price to pay. (sometimes called Karma) Most of the time, for one reasons or another, we don't see the price that is being paid.  At least, not at first.  By the time we notice, it is often too late.
> 
> Good things happen when we accept and are content with what we have, instead of wishing for what others have.  This brings peace and happiness.  If you can find joy in the little things in life, then you are richer than those who have money but are unhappy!


That is correct. I was so brokenhearted when my first husband left me. Not because I was in love with him. Because I was going to miss the house, the cars, the vacations, etc. etc. I didn't know how I was going to live. So I learned to be a CNA in a nursing home and got a job. But now, two husbands later, no house, no car, no vacations.........yet I am the happiest here than I have been my whole life. 

I wonder about that at times. In a few months I will be 70, I should be winding down. Instead I feel positive, usually cheerful and looking forward to my day. I have always been a homebody anyway so this little apartment is where I love to be.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> That is correct. I was so brokenhearted when my first husband left me. Not because I was in love with him. Because I was going to miss the house, the cars, the vacations, etc. etc. I didn't know how I was going to live. So I learned to be a CNA in a nursing home and got a job. But now, two husbands later, no house, no car, no vacations.........yet I am the happiest here than I have been my whole life.
> 
> I wonder about that at times. In a few months I will be 70, I should be winding down. Instead I feel positive, usually cheerful and looking forward to my day. I have always been a homebody anyway so this little apartment is where I love to be.


You're life actually sounds perfect....if you're happy, you have it all!!! ❤

I met my BFF in 2000.  Since then, she has moved 8 times, back and forth between 3 states.  Each time, she just up and went, taking almost nothing with her.  I laugh and tell her that she goes wherever the wind blows her! . But you know what?  She says that she has everything she needs...and she is happy!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Oh wow, a square one! Good for cornbread!


It's a strange size.   And I don't have a lid!!!!  But yes, cornbread, garlic chicken, even grilled sandwiches all come out really good!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> View attachment 91189
> 
> Meet "Rabbit" My House Rabbit Companion
> 
> Where I live we are allowed to have one pet with no deposit, as long as you have a doctor's slip. My doctor asked me what to write and he wrote it out. If you have another pet, you have to pay $100. deposit on that one. Rabbit is quiet and doesn't make any noise, unless he hears an unusual noise, then he gives me the rabbit warning sign of stomping both back feet loudly.
> 
> I never planned to have a rabbit much less a "house rabbit" at the time I got him, I had 3 horses and 2 cats. My other animals had died off by then. In 2014, my husband came in the house from the barn to tell me there was a rabbit in the barn. When he said it was white, I asked if it was a cat and he thought it was a rabbit. I thought that because we had a stray tomcat that came to our house and acted like he lived there, so I thought it was him. I went out to the barn with him and yes, there was a white rabbit!
> 
> He was digging around in the hay and didn't seem to be scared of us. But if I tried to get near him, he scooted out of sight. He had made a bed hidden under a pallet of hay. Now I have been writing and attending homesteading events for some time so I was familiar with rabbits. My brother had one as a pet when we were kids but she was kept outside in a shed. I sat on the bench watching him and I instant fell in love with this little guy! When I saw his side though..........it was clear that an owl had picked him up somewhere and he must have gotten away somehow. He had marks on his side. I wanted to doctor him, but he would not let me that near him.
> 
> He ended up living out there from Sept to early Feb. Some nights he'd go off and wouldn't come back for 2 or 3 days. I'd go crazy with worrying knowing something would get him. We lived in the middle of the state forest and there were a lot of coyotes and other critters out there. I heard owls every night and baby rabbits screaming right after that hoo hoo. So I was scared and wanted to bring him inside if I could get a hold of him. Plus that was a very cold winter with temps -26.
> 
> Well he healed on his own. Eventually, I caught him (but that is another story to tell) and brought him inside. I researched online about caring for a pet rabbit and discovered the world of "House Rabbits" and that is what he is. I had him neutered and he uses a litter box, but I didn't even have to teach him. Pretty much like a cat, just did it. When I moved from my house, I took him with me and he is the talk of the apartment complex. Everyone calls me "the rabbit lady." But lots of people have house rabbits, just not here.


Oooh.....that is a great story!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Life can be hard at times and then it seems to get easier. At some points it seems like it cannot get any better than all of a sudden your life goes on and you put those hard times out of your mind.You get past that. I always think of that when someone commits suicide. Like why couldn't they hold on for one day more, one hour more or a tiny bit more because things will change if they did? If they just stuck it out.
> 
> Often times in my life, I will see others who seem to have it all. Their life is much easier. They make a lot of money.......well they must, since they spend it freely and publicly so everyone sees what they buy or how they spend it. I have thought to myself, why is, or why was my life so difficult? Why did I work so hard and never get ahead? Even though I never lived extravagantly or with real luxury, I would have liked some peace of mind over such things as paying bills or buying a house that was actually mine.
> 
> I think it always points back to being involved with men. Sorry, men. It is true though. If I had never been sidetracked by a new man or a budding relationship, maybe I could have done something about my own situation. Now when I look back and really think about it, the people I envied at some time in my life, had to pay in some way by having some tough things happen to them or their loved ones. When you look up to various famous people in your lifetime, later on you find out they were not what you thought they were. Or their life behind the scenes was not good at all. I see this every day.
> 
> Now I am not saying my life is over with. I figure I have a number of good years still left. I don't see myself envying someone else because they are better off than me. Instead I seem to be of the I don't care attitude. I just do what I have to do every day to get through my life. I try to enjoy what I am doing. Even if it is cleaning my apartment or preparing my meal. Now though, I am doing it for myself. Not for anyone else.


@katlupe
I just saw this, and thought of you....


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> View attachment 202266


Love it!


----------



## katlupe

Last night I found a new YouTube channel that is a woman who's specialty is Lymphedema. She asked one question which was are you doing this? Well, it turned out I was doing that. It turned out to be putting my compression stockings on after I had my coffee, after I took my sweet old time getting dressed, after I fed Rabbit, etc. Then at times, I'd notice I hadn't put them on at all and now my feet were swelled up so I would put them on.

She asked "what time do you put your compression garments on?" Then she asked, "what time do you take them off at night?" She said the magic number is 20. 20 minutes. You have 20 minutes after you get up to put them on. And you should be taking them off just before you get into your bed. It takes 20 minutes for the lymphatic fluid to drain back down into your feet when you get up in the morning.

So this morning, while my coffee was perking I put the compression stockings on. My feet were not swollen much at all. Pretty easy thing to make part of my routine. I will of course, take them off to shower but put them back on pretty quick.


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> Oooh.....that is a great story!


Glad you enjoyed it! Thank you.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Last night I found a new YouTube channel that is a woman who's specialty is Lymphedema. She asked one question which was are you doing this? Well, it turned out I was doing that. It turned out to be putting my compression stockings on after I had my coffee, after I took my sweet old time getting dressed, after I fed Rabbit, etc. Then at times, I'd notice I hadn't put them on at all and now my feet were swelled up so I would put them on.
> 
> She asked "what time do you put your compression garments on?" Then she asked, "what time do you take them off at night?" She said the magic number is 20. 20 minutes. You have 20 minutes after you get up to put them on. And you should be taking them off just before you get into your bed. It takes 20 minutes for the lymphatic fluid to drain back down into your feet when you get up in the morning.
> 
> So this morning, while my coffee was perking I put the compression stockings on. My feet were not swollen much at all. Pretty easy thing to make part of my routine. I will of course, take them off to shower but put them back on pretty quick.


I like simple solutions!   ....so glad that you found a change in routine that helps you feel better!


----------



## katlupe

I am disappointed. My new mop that I thought was going to make cleaning easier for me is not working out that way. The swivel head just turns any which way when I try to mop a corner with it. I used it to clean the walls of my shower and it was so hard. The mop itself is very lightweight and I love the pads that don't need stinky household cleaning supplies. But I have no control of the thing! I ended up throwing it down on the floor. I am so frustrated.

I looked on Amazon where I bought it and everyone loves it. Everywhere I looked everyone loved the swivel head. I am trying to disable that to make it stationary. I must be ignorant.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I am disappointed. My new mop that I thought was going to make cleaning easier for me is not working out that way. The swivel head just turns any which way when I try to mop a corner with it. I used it to clean the walls of my shower and it was so hard. The mop itself is very lightweight and I love the pads that don't need stinky household cleaning supplies. But I have no control of the thing! I ended up throwing it down on the floor. I am so frustrated.
> 
> I looked on Amazon where I bought it and everyone loves it. Everywhere I looked everyone loved the swivel head. I am trying to disable that to make it stationary. I must be ignorant.


Just return it to Amazon and get a different one.  But I think they’d refund your money and let you keep it.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Just return it to Amazon and get a different one.  But I think they’d refund your money and let you keep it.


I managed to get it done. I just have to practice more I guess. My aide had used it but after she mopped I didn't think it looked clean and blamed it on her. Just now I had to bend down and press on the mop head with my fingers in some spots. Now it is clean. I will be doing it often after this. I don't like the swivel head but did not see even one that did not have that. 

My arms hurt now. No vacuuming today. I didn't expect this to take so long. Whew!


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I managed to get it done. I just have to practice more I guess. My aide had used it but after she mopped I didn't think it looked clean and blamed it on her. Just now I had to bend down and press on the mop head with my fingers in some spots. Now it is clean. I will be doing it often after this. I don't like the swivel head but did not see even one that did not have that.
> 
> My arms hurt now. No vacuuming today. I didn't expect this to take so long. Whew!


Not good to keep bending down.  Give it some more thought.


----------



## Vida May

Aneeda72 said:


> Just return it to Amazon and get a different one.  But I think they’d refund your money and let you keep it.


In a news show, it was said the cost of transporting and storing things is so high, unless something is very expensive it is more cost-effective to just let the customer keep the product.


----------



## katlupe

All done with my day! Mopped the bathroom and kitchen (that is not saying much, both rooms are small) and cleaned the shower really good. Then I laid down with my feet up for an hour. I read while I did it and the time passed pretty fast. Took the trip out to the dumpster and came back to clean the bunny cage. Now having Apple Pie Keto Chow shake for my supper. Too tired out to cook and I had a regular keto breakfast this morning. I switched my eating window to 11:00 AM to 6:00 PM. I think that will work better for me. 

Now I can just relax........


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I managed to get it done. I just have to practice more I guess. My aide had used it but after she mopped I didn't think it looked clean and blamed it on her. Just now I had to bend down and press on the mop head with my fingers in some spots. Now it is clean. I will be doing it often after this. I don't like the swivel head but did not see even one that did not have that.
> 
> My arms hurt now. No vacuuming today. I didn't expect this to take so long. Whew!


Maybe it's time to consider sock dusting and mopping!   





Don't laugh it's a real thing!


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe it's time to consider sock dusting and mopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh it's a real thing!


I need those slippers! Then I would not worry about having to walk across the floor when it is drying.


----------



## katlupe

Again this morning, put my compression stockings on while the coffee was perking. Rabbit found this change in our daily routine very interesting. He was smelling my stocking as I put it on and checking out the sock puller on thingy (whatever it is called, I can't remember). I kept them on all day yesterday. Right up to until I went to bed. 

I placed an order with Instacart this morning with Tops. Waiting for that now. I needed more salad for Rabbit and distilled water for the humidifier. Weather isn't great to make Sonny drive all the way here today.

I definitely will do the vacuuming today and got the cleaner out to make sure I do!


----------



## katlupe

I made cube steaks in the Instant Pot today. The package had 3 good sized ones, so I will have two more meals from this. The gravy is good, made with Keto Chow beef flavor. I ate it like soup since I didn't need anything else.


----------



## katlupe

Walking out to the dumpster earlier. The sun is shining brightly now. So not as gloomy as it looks here. It was snowing when I took this picture and I was covered with it. But don't feel sorry for me, I loved it!


----------



## katlupe

Going back in. I tried to get a picture that showed all the snowflakes coming at me, but they don't show.


----------



## katlupe

When I got back to my apartment, the maintenance man and the pesticide men were there to inspect my apartment. I didn't know they were coming. I told them to come in and that I will never complain about them coming in to do that. I like that they check it real good so you know way in advance if you might have a problem. The biggest thing they are on the look out for is bedbugs. He said he was sorry he had to take my bed apart to look under the mattress and box springs. I told him that was fine with me, do whatever he had to do. They do this every 90 days and I am glad they do.

One of the problems is that some of the people here like to shop at 2nd hand or thrift store for clothing and that can be the problem. I only buy household stuff at those shops never clothing.


----------



## Vida May

Putting the vacuum in the middle of the floor to be sure the vacuuming gets done sounds like a good idea to me.  I should do that now, so it is there in the morning when there is a chance I will use it.  And I should also follow your example of scrubbing floors.  I keep waiting for a day when I feel full of energy and I am not having many of them.    

I was supposed to be born rich you know.  I could really use one of those organizing experts to rearrange everything.  And I would like someone to come in once a week and clean everything.  I suppose if I had plenty of money, I would have someone cook for me too.  

I could not live without my sock put on thingy.  My sister gave me one and it is the best gift I ever had.


----------



## katlupe

Vida May said:


> Putting the vacuum in the middle of the floor to be sure the vacuuming gets done sounds like a good idea to me.  I should do that now, so it is there in the morning when there is a chance I will use it.  And I should also follow your example of scrubbing floors.  I keep waiting for a day when I feel full of energy and I am not having many of them.
> 
> I was supposed to be born rich you know.  I could really use one of those organizing experts to rearrange everything.  And I would like someone to come in once a week and clean everything.  I suppose if I had plenty of money, I would have someone cook for me too.
> 
> I could not live without my sock put on thingy.  My sister gave me one and it is the best gift I ever had.


Well even though the vacuum sat out in the open all day, I never got to it!!  I pushed it to the side instead of putting it away. I will see if I can use it today, but that is doubtful, as Sonny is coming today to take me to get water.

I know you were just joking but...... being born rich is one thing, but never marry someone that has money. I know this. They think they bought and paid for you as well. You might live good to the outside world, but on the inside it is another story...........

I just used the sock thingy again this morning. Getting those things on before coffee is something I thought I'd never be able to do, but I did it now two days in a row. Part of my routine now.


----------



## Meanderer

I have the feeling that Bunny is much more than a pet....he is a companion to you.


----------



## Vida May

katlupe said:


> Well even though the vacuum sat out in the open all day, I never got to it!!  I pushed it to the side instead of putting it away. I will see if I can use it today, but that is doubtful, as Sonny is coming today to take me to get water.
> 
> I know you were just joking but...... being born rich is one thing, but never marry someone that has money. I know this. They think they bought and paid for you as well. You might live good to the outside world, but on the inside it is another story...........
> 
> I just used the sock thingy again this morning. Getting those things on before coffee is something I thought I'd never be able to do, but I did it now two days in a row. Part of my routine now.


Don't go away.  Stay right where you are.  My vacuum is in the middle of the room, and I am going to use it right now before I move on to the next post.  

  Many bad words.  Because you were watching I moved everything off the first half of my carpet before vacuuming it.  Then while vacuuming things didn't seem to be going right so I turn it over and sure enough the brush was not turning.  So I took the vacuum apart and the belt is broken!  I can't do anything without a new belt.  

I heard the apartment manager has given some people one of those fake wood floors.  I think I will ask if I can have one before spending any more on the vacuum.  It would be so much easier to keep the floor clean if I didn't have to vacuum or use the almost new rug shampooer.  It is an old and ugly carpet and I am so tired of the fight.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am thankful


Meanderer said:


> I have the feeling that Bunny is much more than a pet....he is a companion to you.


You are absolutely correct! When I moved in here I had to get a slip from my doctor saying he was my companion and needed him for my mental health (I guess, mental health). That way I did not have to pay a pet deposit. The manager we had at that time told me to do that. I think everyone can have a companion pet and/or a pet. A companion pet does not have to have a deposit.


----------



## katlupe

I managed to get the vacuuming done this afternoon. It is really no big deal since my apartment is quite small. Sonny did not come today. Maybe tomorrow. I might have him take me for a ride in the country so I can find a piece of green firewood with the bark still on it. For Rabbit. So he can chew on it. And some blackberry brambles. He loves those, thorns and all. Unless we get more snow. Not much around my street but out in the country it is probably another story.

Today my neighbor, across the hall burnt something she was cooking. Oh YUK! I all of a sudden started sneezing and sneezing and thought what the heck was making me sneeze? I opened the door and could smell the most awful smell! I am surprised the fire alarm did not go off. I had to turn on my fan and air purifier. I could not open the window since it was so cold outside. My eyes were watering for hours. 

My fear is she will die while she is cooking something and catch the place on fire. She is 97. She falls asleep waiting for her food to cook and I guess she has had a small fire once before. Not while I was here. She locks her door and she can't hear very well so hard to go in to wake her or turn off her stove. 

My son was just here. Told me to stay warm because it was cold out. I love when acts like the parent!


----------



## Devi

katlupe said:


> Today my neighbor <snip>
> My fear is she will die while she is cooking something and catch the place on fire. She is 97. She falls asleep waiting for her food to cook and I guess she has had a small fire once before. Not while I was here. She locks her door and she can't hear very well so hard to go in to wake her or turn off her stove.


Maybe you could talk to the management(?) regarding this problem. Someone needs to be able to get into her apartment if this happens again.


----------



## bingo

a treacherous trek you have to make there...and  cold....like here...cold...just freezing cold...i  have been  fretting  over the birds and critters in  it...we feed them


----------



## katlupe

One of the things about fakebook and including other online sites is that you are informed almost daily of the state of other people's health, bad fortune, state of their marriages or relationships, illnesses, etc. Not that it is a bad thing but depending on how many people you are connected to, at times it can be overwhelming. My fakebook news feed is constantly filled with missing pets and asking for prayers for loved ones. I share all of those and add to my prayer list. 

At times I feel helpless because all I can really do is pray for people. I believe in the power of prayers and have seen them work in my own life. Yet, there have been many that were not answered for some unknown reason. And the unknown reason is never actually clear to me at the time. Like why did my mother have to suffer for so many years with a rare disease that most doctors had no idea how to treat? She prayed constantly. I prayed. She went through more than a person should have to go through. 

So I keep an ongoing prayer list that is constantly changing. Currently the person being prayed for constantly through out the day is the woman I told you about that is married to my son's stepbrother. She is in an induced coma and every day she seems to have a little improvement. Her odds are 50-50 though so that does not sound real good. But we are not giving up on her. 

Last night, her husband (my son's stepbrother) took their fifteen year old daughter out to a date night that they had made reservations for (mystery dinner thing in Tampa) long ago in advance. The daughter broke down yesterday morning so he thought instead of canceling the reservation it would be good for their daughter to have a little relief from the hospital. And her mother would have wanted him to do so. Her family means the world to her. It brought tears to my eyes that he did that. He had a horrible childhood and never had a father in his life at all. So I believe he has been determined to be the best husband and father to his wife and children that he can be.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a new planner for 2022. I usually just keep a calendar on the wall for bills and write in a document journal on my computer. For some reason, I thought this year I will do it differently. The planner is small enough that I can take it with me in my purse to appointments and stuff. Then I can always check to see what days I have free if I am making another appointment somewhere.

I also got a package of pens in various colors so I can make it fun.



I am using it to also keep track of my chores. Like what day I vacuumed or did laundry. How many times I will think I just did something and then figure out it was two weeks ago????  Or when was the last time so and so was here? Birthdays. Anniversaries. You know all that stuff. 




It is funny that at this age, almost 70, that I need a planner. I do though! The reason is because I tend to forget things and even forget to put them on the wall calendar. Though I try to keep that for mostly my bills. Buying one that looked kind of elegant (to me) added to the fun of writing in it. And small enough to fit in my purse or the seat of my walker.




There are several pages for each month where you can write a paragraph or two for individual days. I am keeping track of my keto food plan as well as the other things I am doing for my health. It is my year of Self-Care. And this is a part of it. Otherwise my life goals and things needed to be done or remembered end up like the pile of papers I accumulate on my desk every month. This planner was my Christmas present to myself, along with my new coffeemaker, which I am enjoying very much.


----------



## Vida May

katlupe said:


> I managed to get the vacuuming done this afternoon. It is really no big deal since my apartment is quite small. Sonny did not come today. Maybe tomorrow. I might have him take me for a ride in the country so I can find a piece of green firewood with the bark still on it. For Rabbit. So he can chew on it. And some blackberry brambles. He loves those, thorns and all. Unless we get more snow. Not much around my street but out in the country it is probably another story.
> 
> Today my neighbor, across the hall burnt something she was cooking. Oh YUK! I all of a sudden started sneezing and sneezing and thought what the heck was making me sneeze? I opened the door and could smell the most awful smell! I am surprised the fire alarm did not go off. I had to turn on my fan and air purifier. I could not open the window since it was so cold outside. My eyes were watering for hours.
> 
> My fear is she will die while she is cooking something and catch the place on fire. She is 97. She falls asleep waiting for her food to cook and I guess she has had a small fire once before. Not while I was here. She locks her door and she can't hear very well so hard to go in to wake her or turn off her stove.
> 
> My son was just here. Told me to stay warm because it was cold out. I love when acts like the parent!



With the recent apartment fire that killed many people, you want to be sure the fire alarms are working!!! Authorities think the fire alarms were not working where the people died.  If management does not respond, call the city and request an inspector.  This is not something to be nice about.  Lives could be in danger if the alarms are not working.

Would your neighbor give you a copy of her key?  Considering what you know of the problem, if it were me, I would ask for a key.  Can she use a microwave?  That might be a whole lot safer.  Management might unplug her stove and give her a microwave.


----------



## katlupe

Vida May said:


> With the recent apartment fire that killed many people, you want to be sure the fire alarms are working!!! Authorities think the fire alarms were not working where the people died.  If management does not respond, call the city and request an inspector.  This is not something to be nice about.  Lives could be in danger if the alarms are not working.
> 
> Would your neighbor give you a copy of her key?  Considering what you know of the problem, if it were me, I would ask for a key.  Can she use a microwave?  That might be a whole lot safer.  Management might unplug her stove and give her a microwave.


Our alarms are all working. They were just inspected. 

No, my neighbor will not give me her key. She is not senile or anything like that. Not at all. I didn't mean to make her sound that way. Anyone can fall asleep when they are cooking though. She does use a microwave also. She is a good cook so she cooks often. No, management would never unplug her stove. Our building is not assisted living. Just rental apartments and there is a difference.


----------



## katlupe

We are having a ice storm. Constant rain keeps coming down and my windows look frosty with ice on them. They are saying not to drive. Good thing because Sonny's aide just called him that she is in a ditch. He gave her names of towing companies but he said most of them do not work on Sunday. He can't do it for her because he is just too unsteady on his feet to go out in this and try to pull her out but I doubt he could do that with his car. 

I will not be going to the store today. I would not want Sonny to drive here in this or even walk out to his car. The roads are a mess. The ramp is all icy and so is the parking lot. Though I see someone took their dog out. Probably the guy next door, he has two.

Rabbit was not feeling good yesterday or this morning. I rubbed his tummy a bit and then gave him more hay. The long strands help when they might have a tummy ache. Rabbits do not vomit or have gas so you have to keep his digestive track moving. The tummy rubs usually help a lot. Now he just came around the corner fast so that is good sign. 

Hope you all have a good day and not outside if it is cold or icy where you are.


----------



## Vida May

katlupe said:


> Our alarms are all working. They were just inspected.
> 
> No, my neighbor will not give me her key. She is not senile or anything like that. Not at all. I didn't mean to make her sound that way. Anyone can fall asleep when they are cooking though. She does use a microwave also. She is a good cook so she cooks often. No, management would never unplug her stove. Our building is not assisted living. Just rental apartments and there is a difference.


 I would be in assisted living if I could afford it.  I would love to join people in the dining room and not have to cook for myself.  It would be fun to join others for activities and bus trips.  

When I lived in a secured building, I never locked my door.  I was more afraid of needing help and people not being able to get in than I was afraid of the wrong person coming in.


----------



## katlupe

Vida May said:


> I would be in assisted living if I could afford it.  I would love to join people in the dining room and not have to cook for myself.  It would be fun to join others for activities and bus trips.
> 
> When I lived in a secured building, I never locked my door.  I was more afraid of needing help and people not being able to get in than I was afraid of the wrong person coming in.


The manager has a pass key to every apartment but of course, she is not here every day. The lady across the hall, not the one who was cooking, but one of the other ones has a key to my apartment. I have had to use it when I got locked out. They are supposed to be changing our locks to the digital ones sometime in the future. Some apartments already have them. 

I would not like to eat in a dining room with others. No, I'd be eating in my room.


----------



## katlupe

The view outside my window this morning.


----------



## katlupe

The snowplow and salt truck service that takes care our building in the winter. He has to get out and do the ramp by hand.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Well even though the vacuum sat out in the open all day, I never got to it!!  I pushed it to the side instead of putting it away. I will see if I can use it today, but that is doubtful, as Sonny is coming today to take me to get water.
> 
> I know you were just joking but...... being born rich is one thing, but never marry someone that has money. I know this. They think they bought and paid for you as well. You might live good to the outside world, but on the inside it is another story...........
> 
> I just used the sock thingy again this morning. Getting those things on before coffee is something I thought I'd never be able to do, but I did it now two days in a row. Part of my routine now.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> One of the things about fakebook and including other online sites is that you are informed almost daily of the state of other people's health, bad fortune, state of their marriages or relationships, illnesses, etc. Not that it is a bad thing but depending on how many people you are connected to, at times it can be overwhelming. My fakebook news feed is constantly filled with missing pets and asking for prayers for loved ones. I share all of those and add to my prayer list.
> 
> At times I feel helpless because all I can really do is pray for people. I believe in the power of prayers and have seen them work in my own life. Yet, there have been many that were not answered for some unknown reason. And the unknown reason is never actually clear to me at the time. Like why did my mother have to suffer for so many years with a rare disease that most doctors had no idea how to treat? She prayed constantly. I prayed. She went through more than a person should have to go through.
> 
> So I keep an ongoing prayer list that is constantly changing. Currently the person being prayed for constantly through out the day is the woman I told you about that is married to my son's stepbrother. She is in an induced coma and every day she seems to have a little improvement. Her odds are 50-50 though so that does not sound real good. But we are not giving up on her.
> 
> Last night, her husband (my son's stepbrother) took their fifteen year old daughter out to a date night that they had made reservations for (mystery dinner thing in Tampa) long ago in advance. The daughter broke down yesterday morning so he thought instead of canceling the reservation it would be good for their daughter to have a little relief from the hospital. And her mother would have wanted him to do so. Her family means the world to her. It brought tears to my eyes that he did that. He had a horrible childhood and never had a father in his life at all. So I believe he has been determined to be the best husband and father to his wife and children that he can be.


Oooh....that is so sweet!


----------



## katlupe

3 quarts of my homemade bone broth in jars and one mug I drank already. All from a gallon size zip-loc bag that I kept in the freezer and added to every time I fixed chicken. I added celery stalk and leaves, black peppercorns, dehydrated onion and carrot dices. I think that was all. Strained it twice. Came out perfect! Bone broth is good for your immune system if you drink it daily. _(Note: I am not a doctor, though I DO play one in my own home and health care system!)_


----------



## katlupe

9 Degrees in Norwich right now. Still cold, even though the day brightened up considerably. My apartment has three very large windows and the sun comes in here every morning and pretty much all day if it is out. Passive solar heat. I am able to turn my heat down or else I get too hot. The apartments on the other side of the building, don't get much of that passive heat. Maybe the ones on the third floor.


----------



## katlupe

Today the new corner shelf I ordered from Amazon came today. I put it together and set it in the shower. Now see on the Amazon reviews some people said it would not stand level on their shower floors. Mine does perfectly! It was exactly what I wanted. My old one, which was not that old, the vinyl covering the steel inside on the leg cracked and started rusting, which was leaking onto my shower floor. I think I like this new one much better!


----------



## Jackie23

What a nice well equipped shower you have, katlupe.....I like the chair too, you're lucky to have a shower large enough for the chair and shelves, mine is too small for a chair, I did manage to order new shelves from Amazon too, mine are the kind that stick on, at first I didn't think they'd stay on but they have and hold a lot of weight.


----------



## katlupe

Jackie23 said:


> What a nice well equipped shower you have, katlupe.....I like the chair too, you're lucky to have a shower large enough for the chair and shelves, mine is too small for a chair, I did manage to order new shelves from Amazon too, mine are the kind that stick on, at first I didn't think they'd stay on but they have and hold a lot of weight.


For some reason, not only my knees hurt but my shoulders too. If have to reach up for anything I hurt for days afterwards. Like today, I hung my damp laundry from the shower curtain rod (I always do this) and of course, my shoulders and arms are hurting right now. So I need to have the stuff on shelves I can reach down to from the chair. 

This apartment is designed for a disabled person so that is why the shower is so nice. I wouldn't leave here for anything because I really love my shower! lol


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> For some reason, not only my knees hurt but my shoulders too. If have to reach up for anything I hurt for days afterwards. Like today, I hung my damp laundry from the shower curtain rod (I always do this) and of course, my shoulders and arms are hurting right now. So I need to have the stuff on shelves I can reach down to from the chair.
> 
> This apartment is designed for a disabled person so that is why the shower is so nice. I wouldn't leave here for anything because I really love my shower! lol


Homes are nothing unless they have what we need to keep us safe and comfortable.  It's nice that you found one that matches your needs.


----------



## katlupe

This morning it is cold in here. I turned my heat up as high as it would go because even if I am cold, I can always add more clothes or afghans to get warmer. My little bunny boy would not like me covering him up. I put an old nightgown down on the floor in a heap hoping he would make it into a bunny bed. No, he didn't. He will sit on it from time to time but that is about all. I am thinking about another "hidey" house for him but he has my whole apartment as it is. 

When I still lived at my house, when it was cold during the night, I would have several very heavy afghans on me. Rabbit and my cats would be gathered around the pedestal of the wood stove. The fire, by morning would have burned out. My husband would get the fire going pretty hot in the evening before bedtime. Sometimes it was so hot, I could not stand it. Then he would bank it back (close the dampers) till morning. If it was extremely cold, he would get up in the middle of the night and put more logs on it. Our stove was VERY large so it kept a fire for a long time. Trouble was that we went to bed too early.

I slept downstairs in the living room for a number of years. I could not go up and down the stairs easily. The bathroom was off the living room so that was easier for me. My dog also could not go up the stairs any longer and I felt bad for her to be alone downstairs. Really! I did! I am a worrier. I worried constantly about the wood stoves. We had a wood cook stove in the kitchen also. I was so afraid of being upstairs if something went wrong with the stoves and not being able to get out. 

By the time I got Rabbit, my dog, Nikita, was gone. Rabbit would sleep all day on the firewood piled up on the hearth or on a cushion I had for him near where I slept. On the cold mornings though, I'd get up and I could see my breath because it was so cold. Items, like cups, furniture, doorknobs, etc. would be ice cold. Once all your things get cold, it is too cold as far as I am concerned. I had gotten where I could not lift the logs to put into the stove unless, my husband left them on the floor of the hearth in front of the stove.

I thought I wanted to live that life but I never pictured it the way it turned out. My husband lives on credit. Pay the bills and then reuse it. Though he was only paying the minimum. So it was never enough. I had no money for our food. I realize now that I was not that strong of a woman to have lived that way. It was a lot of work and I was never a tomboy type of person. So it was difficult. Maybe that is why I have bad knees now and mobility issues. I can only look back and remind myself that I have come this far since 2018 and if I hadn't left I'd be worse off. 

I keep moving forward, trying to find my niche in this life I am living now. I can do some of the things I used to do and adding new things that I could not do before. No more compromises. Living alone means freedom to me and I love it.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am feeling pretty good. Must be my food. I haven't had one thing with sugar or wheat in it since about December 10th. It could be because I am now drinking bone broth with collagen added daily. Plus electrolytes and mineral drops several times a day. What a difference! The back of my legs, the calves, especially on one leg, are not sore in the least. No charlie horses either! (knock on wood). 

I had tried some processed Keto foods (ChocZero bars) and they were really good. But not buying anything like that again! I cannot control myself and end up eating one every day and they should be spaced out as a rare treat..........the key word is rare. No more nuts either as I have a hard time controlling the portion of those. 

For now I am going to concentrate on making one meal a day and eating it for my early meal. Since my eating window is from 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM, it will be the early meal. Today it will be bacon and eggs and 2 Brazil nuts. Bone Broth a bit later. Keto Chow shake for supper. Honestly, I will not be hungry in the least. That is how it works when your body becomes keto adapted. 

Sorry if this is boring to you but it is exciting to me because I have started a diet, many different ones over the years and this is the only one ever stuck with. But..........over and over. Lose some weight and gain it back. This time I have stuck with it for over a month and now I feel I am "into it" if you know what I mean. What has helped is the Keto Chow and the 3 Keto groups I am in on fakebook (the main thing I love about that site is these groups) and these groups came from their YouTube channels as well. So thanks for reading and I will..........keto on!


----------



## Paco Dennis

It is very important to me. I just fasted for 24 hours because I was feeling "imbalaced". I am cutting out eating 3 dark chocolate squares three times a day, to just one time a day. I am also cutting out the baked Mozzarella buns and Coconut patties. It seemed to have helped already.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Today I am feeling pretty good. Must be my food. I haven't had one thing with sugar or wheat in it since about December 10th. It could be because I am now drinking bone broth with collagen added daily. Plus electrolytes and mineral drops several times a day. What a difference! The back of my legs, the calves, especially on one leg, are not sore in the least. No charlie horses either! (knock on wood).
> 
> I had tried some processed Keto foods (ChocZero bars) and they were really good. But not buying anything like that again! I cannot control myself and end up eating one every day and they should be spaced out as a rare treat..........the key word is rare. No more nuts either as I have a hard time controlling the portion of those.
> 
> For now I am going to concentrate on making one meal a day and eating it for my early meal. Since my eating window is from 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM, it will be the early meal. Today it will be bacon and eggs and 2 Brazil nuts. Bone Broth a bit later. Keto Chow shake for supper. Honestly, I will not be hungry in the least. That is how it works when your body becomes keto adapted.
> 
> Sorry if this is boring to you but it is exciting to me because I have started a diet, many different ones over the years and this is the only one ever stuck with. But..........over and over. Lose some weight and gain it back. This time I have stuck with it for over a month and now I feel I am "into it" if you know what I mean. What has helped is the Keto Chow and the 3 Keto groups I am in on fakebook (the main thing I love about that site is these groups) and these groups came from their YouTube channels as well. So thanks for reading and I will..........keto on!


I was overdoing it on overpriced overprocessed keto candy and junk food too!

Now I buy a box of Atkins candy as a holiday treat a few times during the year.

IMO the simple inexpensive readily available low-carb foods are the best choices.


----------



## katlupe

I was thinking about it and if you start a new food plan (I hate the word diet), whatever kind you choose, why is there the need to replace the old food (like bread or desserts) with another food that is nothing like it? I like chaffles but they are not bread and they don't taste anything like bread to me. Truthfully though, I do not miss bread. I am used to living without it now. 

Chocolate is another story. So is ice cream. That is where the meal replacement drink comes in. I can drink it hot, or with coffee, as a shake, a pudding or make it into ice cream. Many different flavors and the thing about it is that is really good. So that takes care of any longing I had for sweets now. Sometimes though, I make egg creams (if you aren't familiar with them, it is NYC thing, mainly Brooklyn and the Bronx). The name is misleading as there are no eggs in it. It is like a chocolate ice cream soda without the ice cream. My first husband was from the Bronx and he taught me how to make them. I use seltzer and sugar free chocolate syrup and little bit of almond milk or heavy cream. Pretty good! 

My favorite meal of all foods, keto or not, will always be breakfast. Bacon and eggs. Being able to eat that is another plus for me. One of my friends on fakebook has a food page and she makes hamburgers with poached or fried eggs on top of the burger. At first I thought it was strange........till I tried it. I like that now and include it in my menu.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> I was thinking about it and if you start a new food plan (I hate the word diet), whatever kind you choose, why is there the need to replace the old food (like bread or desserts) with another food that is nothing like it? I like chaffles but they are not bread and they don't taste anything like bread to me. Truthfully though, I do not miss bread. I am used to living without it now.
> 
> Chocolate is another story. So is ice cream. That is where the meal replacement drink comes in. I can drink it hot, or with coffee, as a shake, a pudding or make it into ice cream. Many different flavors and the thing about it is that is really good. So that takes care of any longing I had for sweets now. Sometimes though, I make egg creams (if you aren't familiar with them, it is NYC thing, mainly Brooklyn and the Bronx). The name is misleading as there are no eggs in it. It is like a chocolate ice cream soda without the ice cream. My first husband was from the Bronx and he taught me how to make them. I use seltzer and sugar free chocolate syrup and little bit of almond milk or heavy cream. Pretty good!
> 
> My favorite meal of all foods, keto or not, will always be breakfast. Bacon and eggs. Being able to eat that is another plus for me. One of my friends on fakebook has a food page and she makes hamburgers with poached or fried eggs on top of the burger. At first I thought it was strange........till I tried it. I like that now and include it in my menu.


I threw an egg on a burger when I was a kid...I really liked it!


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> I was thinking about it and if you start a new food plan (I hate the word diet), whatever kind you choose, why is there the need to replace the old food (like bread or desserts) with another food that is nothing like it? I like chaffles but they are not bread and they don't taste anything like bread to me. Truthfully though, I do not miss bread. I am used to living without it now.
> 
> Chocolate is another story. So is ice cream. That is where the meal replacement drink comes in. I can drink it hot, or with coffee, as a shake, a pudding or make it into ice cream. Many different flavors and the thing about it is that is really good. So that takes care of any longing I had for sweets now. Sometimes though, I make egg creams (if you aren't familiar with them, it is NYC thing, mainly Brooklyn and the Bronx). The name is misleading as there are no eggs in it. It is like a chocolate ice cream soda without the ice cream. My first husband was from the Bronx and he taught me how to make them. I use seltzer and sugar free chocolate syrup and little bit of almond milk or heavy cream. Pretty good!
> 
> My favorite meal of all foods, keto or not, will always be breakfast. Bacon and eggs. Being able to eat that is another plus for me. One of my friends on fakebook has a food page and she makes hamburgers with poached or fried eggs on top of the burger. At first I thought it was strange........till I tried it. I like that now and include it in my menu.


i have made chaffles recently.it tastes a little better if you add cream cheese to the mix.still not like bread though.i have been making egg creams for years,but now i use the sugar free syrup and add vanilla extract.i also make scrambled eggs with ground beef.i add peppers and onions.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i have made chaffles recently.it tastes a little better if you add cream cheese to the mix.still not like bread though.i have been making egg creams for years,but now i use the sugar free syrup and add vanilla extract.i also make scrambled eggs with ground beef.i add peppers and onions.


I started making the chaffles with 2 egg whites instead of the yolks. That way they do not have that "eggy" taste. Someone just posted on my keto group a picture of her breakfast which was eggs with ground beef in a bowl.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> I started making the chaffles with 2 egg whites instead of the yolks. That way they do not have that "eggy" taste. Someone just posted on my keto group a picture of her breakfast which was eggs with ground beef in a bowl.


i will try it with just the whites when i make it the next time.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I managed to get the vacuuming done this afternoon. It is really no big deal since my apartment is quite small. Sonny did not come today. Maybe tomorrow. I might have him take me for a ride in the country so I can find a piece of green firewood with the bark still on it. For Rabbit. So he can chew on it. And some blackberry brambles. He loves those, thorns and all. Unless we get more snow. Not much around my street but out in the country it is probably another story.
> 
> Today my neighbor, across the hall burnt something she was cooking. Oh YUK! I all of a sudden started sneezing and sneezing and thought what the heck was making me sneeze? I opened the door and could smell the most awful smell! I am surprised the fire alarm did not go off. I had to turn on my fan and air purifier. I could not open the window since it was so cold outside. My eyes were watering for hours.
> 
> My fear is she will die while she is cooking something and catch the place on fire. She is 97. She falls asleep waiting for her food to cook and I guess she has had a small fire once before. Not while I was here. She locks her door and she can't hear very well so hard to go in to wake her or turn off her stove.
> 
> My son was just here. Told me to stay warm because it was cold out. I love when acts like the parent!


Her smoke alarms need to be tested immediately.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Her smoke alarms need to be tested immediately.


It was just tested. I think it was the smell but had no smoke. That must make the difference.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I cheated and did not put on my compression stockings. They have been hurting that bone right below my knee.....the shin bone? By the time I went to bed last night, my feet were swollen and hurt. I usually tell everyone on fake book good night and put a special one on Sonny's timeline every night. Last night I just left my computer on and went to my recliner to watch my YouTube videos. This morning they are good again. Way down. My own fault.

I put the compression stockings on as soon as I got up this morning which was around 3. I went to bed too early to sleep much longer. Another thing I did not do yesterday was to lay down with my feet up on the wedge for a bit, about an hour is what I usually do. I have learned to do that and to read or talk to Sonny on the phone. Yesterday I was into a photo project on the computer and did that all day. I could not stop myself. Did not walk anywhere except to the dumpster and the mailboxes downstairs. Usually if I do not do much walking, I use the Legexerciser. I will use it today. 

Today I want to develop a dumbbell routine for my arms, biceps & triceps. I was going to include my shoulders but they have been hurting lately.......too much reaching up. So will make a routine without them for the time being. I need to develop more strength. I feel too weak lately. I have been dropping stuff like crazy because I don't get a good grip on it. 

On Brad & Bob's video, they show how to roll a couple of balls beneath your feet so it will help combat the fluid build up. I usually do that many times through out the day. I keep the balls near my chair (but now where I'd accidentally step on one) so they are handy. I find if things are not handy or in plain sight I forget about them.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

As I told you a few days ago, I think on the 3rd, my son's stepbrother's wife was in the hospital. Yesterday they said  they will place a trache tube so they are able to remove the ventilator tube. Freeing up her throat and making her more comfortable until she is able to oxygenate 100% on her own. This will also allow then to perform an MRI and lower the dosage of sedative allowing her to wake up. A huge prayer chain on fake book for days. Some people were fasting. I was thinking about them all afternoon and prayed for her. I go back to fb and she is awake and alert. Can move and smiling at her family. She is young and looks healthy but a ruptured aneurysm is pretty scary. Anyway, I am pretty happy and thankful tonight.


----------



## Sliverfox

Glad you got  good news.


----------



## katlupe

Thank you, @Sliverfox   It was touch and go for awhile. 

I have been having a lot of trouble with my legs today. So had to put them up for a few hours. Now I will tell everyone good night and go to sleep. I have been up since 3 this morning. Have a good night!


----------



## katlupe

Today it was -2 degrees when I got up. Now it is 27 degrees with sun shining. I walked out to the dumpster and it was so cold that my fob did not work to unlock the door at the ramp. I had to use the key, which I have never had to do before.
Probably the wind chill factor is much colder because I can hear the wind hitting my windows. The first floor apartments are probably really cold today.

I have been working on my blog and now just have to go back and add pictures and then can publish. Funny is that I used to write three of them almost daily and now it is all I can do to get one out. Probably due to the fact that back then I had distinct subjects to write on. This one is a hodgepodge of my life of some sort. 

Tomorrow we are having coffee in my friend/neighbor's apartment. We want to discuss the information I received from the office of the aging concerning our manager and the treatment we received from her during the Christmas season. Well, actually it was from about September until after Christmas. Haven't heard a peep from her or her groupies since then. The rural development's website says "No Fear if you report" concerning employment or housing. So we will see. This is what makes us or anyone really nervous about making waves. But it can and most probably would get worse if we can be controlled by a manager who works for the landlord. Just because we are old.......doesn't mean we are weak or stupid.

Now the tenant who needed a bathtub renovated to accommodate her disability (Parkinson's) has a solid case that could get them in trouble since it is a federal regulation. Her physical therapists did an evaluation of her apartment and were amazed that she was told no by the manager! They could not believe it! So they got her a shower chair themselves or maybe through insurance or somewhere. But now she says she can't use it for some reason. Maybe she is afraid of it.

The lady who started a bunch of the trouble has been away since right after Christmas. So no telling what she is up to. They have been as quiet as can be.


----------



## hollydolly

Very good luck with getting things changed with your building management , there certainly seems to be a few problems caused by them


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Very good luck with getting things changed with your building management , there certainly seems to be a few problems caused by them


Thank you, it has been horrible. Not sure why she started picking on some of the tenants. But I pinpoint it to when this one lady who moved in and wanted a two bedroom apartment. Well there is only one on each floor. So total is 3. The lady that has Parkinson had just moved from a one bedroom one downstairs to the bigger one upstairs. Ever since then, I think the manager has been trying to make the other lady want to move or get evicted. She picks on her constantly. I think it has made the Parkinson worse, much faster.


----------



## katlupe

We had a good meeting today and I will start the ball moving with the local HUD office tomorrow. There were 9 of us there and everyone had a story. I think I am the only one who did not have a situation where I was being picked on. Maybe because I feel like I am stronger than everyone else. 

Had a lot of snow here today. So all that has been going on is slow clean up. Sonny worked all day on his driveways and he also cleans his neighbors' driveways too. At least he got to try out his new snow shovel and sounds like he likes it. He got it to do his path from this front steps to the car and make an area for the dogs to go out to potty.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny took me grocery shopping. It was a difficult trip. I didn't know I was going to be going shopping so in the morning I did laundry and cooked and then used my LegExerciser. So by the time I went to the store I could barely walk. I did it though. The store is laid out all wrong for someone like me. Eggs at the far end and then needing one or two items on aisles in between. I had to sit down several times. I think I will be using Instacart more. I have not tried it for shopping at Aldi's yet but plan to try that in the future.

I went to bed almost as soon as he left. I got a new book on my Kindle and read it for a bit then went to sleep. I even left dishes in the sink overnight. So doing them right now.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning!


----------



## katlupe

This morning I have been watching a YouTube channel I follow about lymphedema. The therapist that does this channel shows you how to do various types of lymphatic massages. I like the one about dry brushing. I purchased two of the brushes. One with the long handle, like a bath brush so I can reach my lower legs and feet easier. Today is first day I used that one and it works like a charm. I got every spot. It takes about 10 minutes before the shower but I will be making time for it from now on.

When you do the dry brushing before you shower it gets the fluid moving from where it has settled, like my feet, ankles and lower legs. Then when you shower, you get rid of all that dead skin. My skin feels so smooth and soft after that. It is good to do this, even if you are not retaining fluid. It has many benefits and at my age, I figure it won't hurt. I didn't realize how many different areas of your body can be affected by the lymphatic system. Even congestion or ear problems. I will have to watch all her videos now instead of just the ones on lymphedema in the legs, ankles and feet.


----------



## katlupe

I prayed last night for a sign from God that I am doing the right thing in helping the others with our manager problem here. I am afraid I could end up out of here if it does not work in our favor. Yesterday, our old manager promised to help me and was going to make some calls. So..........this morning, I walk out my door and there was a manager notice on my door mat. It said Miranda is no longer our manager and if we need anything to call the number and make an appointment and someone would return our call. 

Our old manager did not have a chance to do anything about this yet as she was waiting for me to bring some papers to her. She was surprised too! Needless to say, some of my neighbors were dancing in the halls today!!


----------



## bingo

how fast that prayer got answered....without having to put your neck on their  chopping block....


----------



## Sliverfox

Had you talked with HUD after Monday's  gathering of  folks with complains?

Any experiences we've had with HUD is they are quick to get the problems taken care of.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Had you talked with HUD after Monday's  gathering of  folks with complains?
> 
> Any experiences we've had with HUD is they are quick to get the problems taken care of.


Not yet. I had to get some papers together to take to my old manager who was helping me do this. Not sure yet what happened but I am sure I will find out and let you all know. Unless the Office of the Aging said something or the manager from the C.H.I.P. office who it had been discussed with while they figured out who or what to call or do. 

My friend upstairs, is the one who needs a tub cut out because she can't use the tub anymore was so relieved today. For the first time in a long time, she was not shaking. Even smiling!


----------



## katlupe

I had ordered Rabbit a little blue rug so he could get on that when the floor is cold. Well, he wasn't sure about it. Also ordered a pet blanket that is made of fleece and is SO soft! He had no interest in it at all yesterday. Later when I was watching television, I looked over and he was on it! Digging on it, arranging it the way he likes it! So cute! This corner is right near the heater and thought he might like to be in a cozy spot during the night.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> how fast that prayer got answered....without having to put your neck on their  chopping block....


We were all nervous about that!


----------



## bingo

I worry about the little wild rabbit  that has been living under the ramp and a big bush out our back door...my husband  had added  bedding and a solid cover so he/she could be dry...so cold here...your prayers work...please ask one for this bunny...we bought him a heated water bowl and putting out rabbit hay..thank you


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> I worry about the little wild rabbit  that has been living under the ramp and a big bush out our back door...my husband  had added  bedding and a solid cover so he/she could be dry...so cold here...your prayers work...please ask one for this bunny...we bought him a heated water bowl and putting out rabbit hay..thank you


I will pray for the little rabbit. Here is an article you might find useful, What to Feed Wild Rabbits in Winter .

I had wild rabbits in my yard when I lived at my house in the country. They ate hay that we had plenty of because I had 3 horses. Hay will always warm up an animal. In extreme cold, we would go outside during the night to give our horses more hay. They could be shivering at times and as soon as they started eating hay they would stop. At times, they would choose hay over their pellets. I think it is the same with rabbits or any animal really. Food warms you up.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> I will pray for the little rabbit. Here is an article you might find useful, What to Feed Wild Rabbits in Winter .
> 
> I had wild rabbits in my yard when I lived at my house in the country. They ate hay that we had plenty of because I had 3 horses. Hay will always warm up an animal. In extreme cold, we would go outside during the night to give our horses more hay. They could be shivering at times and as soon as they started eating hay they would stop. At times, they would choose hay over their pellets. I think it is the same with rabbits or any animal really. Food warms you up.


Thank you so much...he's  all alone  and we love it...there's  cats around here  so we heat them  up food and carry totally away from  the  house here..they live down the  street...but cats are a problem...although..they're  hungry  too...thanks again...ps...your sweet  bunny is a gift from God


----------



## Tabby Ann

When I lived in the country, I looked out the living room window and saw a slender white rabbit hopping down the driveway of my house. The next day I saw the white rabbit and it was very fat with its sides pooched out. I caught glimpses of the rabbit off and on for the next few weeks and it went from being very fat to very skinny sometimes within a matter of a few hours. I couldn't figure this out and when I mentioned it at work, the only feedback I got was that I should quit drinking the cheap whiskey at the American Legion.  Later I found out my neighbor's child had raised a male and female white rabbits as a 4H project and when the project was over they turned the rabbits loose to live wherever they wanted and the female was very pregnant and fat and the male was very slender.


----------



## katlupe

Tabby Ann said:


> When I lived in the country, I looked out the living room window and saw a slender white rabbit hopping down the driveway of my house. The next day I saw the white rabbit and it was very fat with its sides pooched out. I caught glimpses of the rabbit off and on for the next few weeks and it went from being very fat to very skinny sometimes within a matter of a few hours. I couldn't figure this out and when I mentioned it at work, the only feedback I got was that I should quit drinking the cheap whiskey at the American Legion.  Later I found out my neighbor's child had raised a male and female white rabbits as a 4H project and when the project was over they turned the rabbits loose to live wherever they wanted and the female was very pregnant and fat and the male was very slender.


When people do that it would be more humane to put the bunnies to sleep. Domestic rabbits cannot survive on their own. It is so sad that people do this. But they do it with cats and dogs too. Wild rabbits live on the average of about 3 years in the wild. They are prey animals.


----------



## katlupe

~ Lennon The Bunny


----------



## katlupe

I am up this morning at 3:30 AM. Early for me. Last night I went to bed pretty early. The events of yesterday tired me out. 

Now I am moving on from all that chaos to making plans for our normal activities that we used to do. Like the potluck suppers, the Bingo games (in the community room) and the coffee hours there too. Now I can start making our calendar again. Not sure what those two trouble makers will try to do but it won't be so easy for them. In all honesty, there is no reason for all that trouble. They are welcome to plan whatever events they want in the community room or their new puzzle room. There are 30+ days in the month. 

Aside from that, today is the last day I plan on drinking the replacement Keto Chow shake. It did what I needed. Got me onto my keto food plan and into Ketosis. The way I can tell that is that I am not really that hungry. But the shakes are sweet and taste like a regular milkshake or pudding depending on how thick you want it. For myself, I want to get away from eating anything sweet even if it is not sugar and contains a natural low-carb or no carbs sweetener. I found myself looking forward to that shake every day. Now I want to stop that. Today I will drink my last one (that I have made and in the refrigerator).


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I prayed last night for a sign from God that I am doing the right thing in helping the others with our manager problem here. I am afraid I could end up out of here if it does not work in our favor. Yesterday, our old manager promised to help me and was going to make some calls. So..........this morning, I walk out my door and there was a manager notice on my door mat. It said Miranda is no longer our manager and if we need anything to call the number and make an appointment and someone would return our call.
> 
> Our old manager did not have a chance to do anything about this yet as she was waiting for me to bring some papers to her. She was surprised too! Needless to say, some of my neighbors were dancing in the halls today!!


OH Wow!!! Fantastic!


----------



## katlupe

Have you ever had a love hate relationship with a thing? 

Over the years I have come across several. Some were living things such as a plant or a pest. Some were not. The one I seem to have the most difficulty with is the coat hangers in my closet. Most specifically, the skirt hangers. They are chrome and have clips to hang your skirts. I have two different kinds. One you can also hang a shirt on or there are some just for clipping a skirt to it. The problem I have always had with these things is when they are hanging in the closet empty and I try to take ONE out it grabs the others ones and won't let go. It does seem to have a mind of its own!

It kind of reminds of when I would go blackberry picking and the brambles of the bushes would grab the others nearby. They would hang on to each other and I would end up getting cut by the thorns. And get cut enough to draw blood! I used to think they were actually alive like in the Broadway show, Little Shop of Horrors. Usually the best and biggest berries were just beyond my reach and that was the only way I could get to them. Bad enough fighting off the bees, but the thorns were worst than getting stung.


----------



## john19485

katlupe said:


> I have always been an introvert so staying home and not seeing anyone in person for days is pretty normal for me. If it wasn't for Facebook, I probably would not have any contact with family or friends I know, or anyone else for that matter. Living in a senior living apartment building does force me to have friends and I love them all. But we do not socialize every day, unless you count everyone downstairs by the mailboxes waiting for the mail. I use "Informed Delivery" so only go down there if I know something has been delivered. I am not a game player, but I play Bingo twice a month with a small group of friends here. No money or prizes involved. Just a lot of talking and laughing. I miss that and our once a month potluck dinner. Everyone brings a dish to pass. My bf comes to it and sometimes he cooks up something special. Some people visit others in their apartments. I don't do that myself. I have three friends who stop by my place every now and then. Now though, everyone is keeping their distance.
> 
> I have been reading on my Kindle a lot. Lately I have not been working on my family tree but am thinking of getting back to it today. I can do that and talk to my bf on the phone. I am not a "phone person" at all. Never was. But he is and he is an extreme extrovert. So this is tough for him. His doctor spoke to him about it and now he has calmed down about distancing a bit. So last night his daughter had to take him to the ER because his knee had swollen up and was afraid he might have a blood clot. He didn't. But the blood work showed he has gout. They gave him some meds and a walker and sent him home. Sounds like it is very painful so I think he won't be on the phone so much today.


Enjoy, hearing about your life, my wife is on a walker, I'm 73 now do all the house work, don't mind at all, can't be by myself a lot , for all the people stopping by, I do enjoy seeing and meeting with them, I try and have a garden every year, I love to read, and travel. but my eye sight is giving me trouble now.


----------



## RadishRose

Kat I'm so glad you're all getting your space and activities back! I wonder what (if anything) tipped the manager off? Does she live there too? 

Hope your next gathering is a good one!

Oh, those thorny brambles! My MIL had a gang of raspberries, so I know how you feel.


----------



## katlupe

john19485 said:


> Enjoy, hearing about your life, my wife is on a walker, I'm 73 now do all the house work, don't mind at all, can't be by myself a lot , for all the people stopping by, I do enjoy seeing and meeting with them, I try and have a garden every year, I love to read, and travel. but my eye sight is giving me trouble now.


My father was like you too. Except my mother was mostly bedridden in her later years. So he did all the housework and cooking and took care of her. I did her baths and hair and stuff like that. My father also had a huge garden and canned his harvest and made the best pickles. 

Maybe you could start reading the audio books that you listen to? I thought about trying some of them myself.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat I'm so glad you're all getting your space and activities back! I wonder what (if anything) tipped the manager off? Does she live there too?
> 
> Hope your next gathering is a good one!
> 
> Oh, those thorny brambles! My MIL had a gang of raspberries, so I know how you feel.


About the manager, we don't really know if she quit or was fired yet. I am sure we will know that soon. It was very sudden though because Friday I saw her husband drop her off at the ramp door to come to work. And she had been harassing the lady upstairs (who has Parkinson) just the day before. So not sure. Will let you all know when I do.


----------



## john19485

katlupe said:


> My father was like you too. Except my mother was mostly bedridden in her later years. So he did all the housework and cooking and took care of her. I did her baths and hair and stuff like that. My father also had a huge garden and canned his harvest and made the best pickles.
> 
> Maybe you could start reading the audio books that you listen to? I thought about trying some of them myself.


I do work every once in awhile, behind the scenes , for five minutes, on the set of Jerico, have an audio book project going now.


----------



## katlupe

john19485 said:


> I do work every once in awhile, behind the scenes , for five minutes, on the set of Jerico, have an audio book project going now.


What exactly do you do, if you don't mind me asking? Are you writing an audio book?


----------



## john19485

I do some writing , I advise on things related to my military service, like on a movie set, or mentor  young service members, I do some things with music. enjoy meeting people, been invited to many things ,  been on TV, had a small program on radio, newspaper column, Retired from my day job now. Yes I am trying to add voice to my book.Born in Mobile, Alabama. John served in the United States Marines 1965-1971 Served in Viet Nam 1967-1969. Taught Vietnam War History ,He worked for the U.S. Treasury, worked for the Air force for six months before Retiring in 1981. He devoted his time to helping other Veterans, Service Officer, Commander Chapter 32 Ga., worked with Senators Sam Nunn, Congressman Newt Gingrich, State Senator Nathan Dean on Veterans Issues.


----------



## katlupe

john19485 said:


> I do some writing , I advise on things related to my military service, like on a movie set, or mentor  young service members, I do some things with music. enjoy meeting people, been invited to many things ,  been on TV, had a small program on radio, newspaper column, Retired from my day job now. Yes I am trying to add voice to my book.Born in Mobile, Alabama. John served in the United States Marines 1965-1971 Served in Viet Nam 1967-1969. Taught Vietnam War History ,He worked for the U.S. Treasury, worked for the Air force for six months before Retiring in 1981. He devoted his time to helping other Veterans, Service Officer, Commander Chapter 32 Ga., worked with Senators Sam Nunn, Congressman Newt Gingrich, State Senator Nathan Dean on Veterans Issues.


Very impressive! Sounds like you had a busy life and career.


----------



## katlupe

Well, as much as I hate going to medical appointments, I have to go to one on Wednesday. A podiatrist to get my toenails trimmed or whatever needs to be done. I cannot see them to trim them and I have a couple growing weird now. I used to have such pretty ones too! Oh well. the hardest part is that I cannot stand having my feet touched. 

I guess after that appointment, I need to make one for vision. The last time I went was in 2020, just before the quarantine started. I am not going back to that same one. I would like to find one near where I live, but I will have to find out about cost first. I know I can't afford the best one. I like to have one that will help me get glasses that fit properly. 

I ordered some new clothes from Woman Within a few days ago and half of the order came today. Capris. I love them! So I had to wash them today, another day of laundry but this was only one load. Hanging in the shower now. 

Today I was watching YouTube videos about clothing and fashion. Learning some new hacks for clothing you already have and how to pull together a fresher look. What got me interested in that was one of my favorite channels, Loving It On Keto with Wendy, the woman, Wendy always looks so attractive and fashionable. She is not a skinny minny, she is about my age and lately she had even been sick. But still she dresses attractively . And I have lots of clothing, jewelry & make-up. Just hardly any shoes. I have had a difficult time with buying those. My new pair of sketchers is the best shoes I ever bought (except my old pair of Talbots that is about worn out now).


----------



## bingo

Womanwithin  is  true to size...trust that place


----------



## fatboy

i always buy sketchers.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i always buy sketchers.


I love the pair I bought a little bit ago. I will be looking at more when I decide to get another pair. So far I only have 2 pairs of shoes to wear and one is open sandals.


----------



## katlupe

I took a walk yesterday. Went to the park on the corner. It was really cold but I did not have gloves on so I could take pictures and I cannot do anything with gloves on. 

My street in front of my apartment building.


----------



## katlupe

The water fountain. This was the closest I could get to it since I do not like to get snow stuck in my wheels.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I love the pair I bought a little bit ago. I will be looking at more when I decide to get another pair. So far I only have 2 pairs of shoes to wear and one is open sandals.


hahaha..you're the polar opposite to me , Kat. I know you have problems, which is sad...  but it's just funny for me the shoe-aholic to see someone admit to only having 2 pairs of shoes... 

I have 16 pairs of sketchers, and one pair of Addidas.. don't get me started on the boots and sandals...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> hahaha..you're the polar opposite to me , Kat. I know you have problems, which is sad...  but it's just funny for me the shoe-aholic to see someone admit to only having 2 pairs of shoes...
> 
> I have 16 pairs of sketchers, and one pair of Addidas.. don't get me started on the boots and sandals...


I have missed shoes. I used to always buy new boots every year and wore heels. Loved the look of higher heels (but not the high kind). Now I look for flats only. 

I'd be interested in seeing a photo of your closet! I bet it would be very interesting. lol


----------



## hollydolly

well I forgot my  levi Trainers as well.. this is my trainers cupboard ( I have frosted glass doors on  the cupboard ) .. 16 pairs.. and one pair on my feet... makes 17..in total 

The Levis are the pink ones 3rd from the left on the bottom shelf 







I'll take a pic of my Boots cupboard shortly.. Sandals, flip flops  and high heels shoes are stored under my sleigh bed.. so I won't go to the trouble of getting those out...


----------



## hollydolly

Boot shelves.....and I have even more knee high boots in the closet in the spare room...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Boot shelves.....and I have even more knee high boots in the closet in the spare room...


I LOVE boots! So sad I can't wear them anymore. Big heels too! I am short so big heels were always nice. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I took a walk yesterday. Went to the park on the corner. It was really cold but I did not have gloves on so I could take pictures and I cannot do anything with gloves on.
> 
> My street in front of my apartment building.
> 
> View attachment 205453


Looks like my own area, Kat.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I LOVE boots! So sad I can't wear them anymore. Big heels too! I am short so big heels were always nice. Thank you for sharing!!!


just to note.. the brown boots that look as tho' they are messy..aren't..they're suede...


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I took a walk yesterday. Went to the park on the corner. It was really cold but I did not have gloves on so I could take pictures and I cannot do anything with gloves on.
> 
> My street in front of my apartment building.
> 
> View attachment 205453


It looks like the main sidewalks are well taken care of!

In my area, it's hit or miss, and many people end up walking on the road.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> It looks like the main sidewalks are well taken care of!
> 
> In my area, it's hit or miss, and many people end up walking on the road.


The snow removal guys work nonstop during the winter here.  They are good.


----------



## katlupe

Had to cancel my appointment with the foot doctor today. Had a bad bloody nose and could not get it to stop. Sonny came here and he called our doctor's office and they had me talk to a emergency nurse on the phone. She told me what to do and to use saline nasal spray. Sonny went and got some for me and it works like a charm. I can actually breathe again. I was afraid to even move all day or it would start bleeding again.

I guess.......this means I need to make a doctor's appointment to see what can be done about this or if it is something I should be worrying about. The nurse did say this time of year a lot of people have these due to the dry heat. I have been using my new humidifier but turn it off at night or I freeze. 

Pretty tired now.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Had to cancel my appointment with the foot doctor today. Had a bad bloody nose and could not get it to stop. Sonny came here and he called our doctor's office and they had me talk to a emergency nurse on the phone. She told me what to do and to use saline nasal spray. Sonny went and got some for me and it works like a charm. I can actually breathe again. I was afraid to even move all day or it would start bleeding again.
> 
> I guess.......this means I need to make a doctor's appointment to see what can be done about this or if it is something I should be worrying about. The nurse did say this time of year a lot of people have these due to the dry heat. I have been using my new humidifier but turn it off at night or I freeze.
> 
> Pretty tired now.


Rest up, my friend....it sounds like you had a rough day! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Had to cancel my appointment with the foot doctor today. Had a bad bloody nose and could not get it to stop. Sonny came here and he called our doctor's office and they had me talk to a emergency nurse on the phone. She told me what to do and to use saline nasal spray. Sonny went and got some for me and it works like a charm. I can actually breathe again. I was afraid to even move all day or it would start bleeding again.
> 
> I guess.......this means I need to make a doctor's appointment to see what can be done about this or if it is something I should be worrying about. The nurse did say this time of year a lot of people have these due to the dry heat. I have been using my new humidifier but turn it off at night or I freeze.
> 
> Pretty tired now.


This stuff works for me.
https://www.ponaris.net/




Hope you feel better!


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> This stuff works for me.
> https://www.ponaris.net/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better!


Thank you, I will check it out!


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> Rest up, my friend....it sounds like you had a rough day! Take care of yourself!


Thank you, that is my plan for today. It scares me more than anything else.


----------



## katlupe

Eight years ago today, Callie, my sweet little girl died at home in front of the wood stove around eight in the evening. She was the sweetest, but toughest little cat. Suffered a lot due to being born in a horse barn where the cats were inbred. I took her home and nursed her back to health. I kept her going all those years, 13 years old, and she was a constant companion to my dog, Nikita. I think she thought Nikita was her mother and Nikita didn't mind one bit.


----------



## Forerunner

So sad. My Little Kitty had a hard time with her health. She was part Manx. I remember the first night she was with me. I gave her half of my pillow to sleep on, and she took up half of that.
One night, she crawled half-way under my bed, let out the saddest meow I've ever heard, and was gone. That was about 5 years ago. I still miss her.


----------



## katlupe

Forerunner said:


> So sad. My Little Kitty had a hard time with her health. She was part Manx. I remember the first night she was with me. I gave her half of my pillow to sleep on, and she took up half of that.
> One night, she crawled half-way under my bed, let out the saddest meow I've ever heard, and was gone. That was about 5 years ago. I still miss her.


She wanted to be near you when she departed this life. I have lost many animals over the years and it never gets any easier. But I like to see their pictures and remember them and all the special times had with them.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Thank you, that is my plan for today. It scares me more than anything else.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Eight years ago today, Callie, my sweet little girl died at home in front of the wood stove around eight in the evening. She was the sweetest, but toughest little cat. Suffered a lot due to being born in a horse barn where the cats were inbred. I took her home and nursed her back to health. I kept her going all those years, 13 years old, and she was a constant companion to my dog, Nikita. I think she thought Nikita was her mother and Nikita didn't mind one bit.
> 
> View attachment 205638


She was beautiful...I'm sorry that you lost your friend.


----------



## katlupe

I block my windows every night with cushions and pillows because that is where the cold is coming in. So when I get up early like today, I cannot see outside yet and it is too cold to unblock them. Until I take the cushions out I do not know what the weather is like outside. Some mornings the snow plow guy wakes me up. He either plows if it snowed or just salts if is just freezing and icy. Then he shovels off or scrapes the ramp, which is right below my windows so I hear him. That is my first hint of what to expect as far as the weather goes.

I can also hear the city trucks and workers as they do snow removal or other types of clean up on the streets nearby. It doesn't bother me at all or even keep me awake if they are plowing at night. Those guys are working all the time! My apartment is in the perfect spot as I can see a lot from my windows. Not that I am hanging out in front of them all day! 

When I was with my husband it annoyed me that his mood was always controlled by the weather. No matter what it was. Unless it was a hot summer day. If it rained he was in a bad mood because we had solar and of course, no power comes from the rain. If it was cloudy with no sun. If it was snowing..........oh my, that was the worst! Around August, he'd start getting in a bad mood because summer was almost over. I notice now, that men are the ones always talking about the weather. Even here in my building where they do not have to shovel or clean it up.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> The water fountain. This was the closest I could get to it since I do not like to get snow stuck in my wheels.
> 
> View attachment 205454


Keep sending those Norwich pictures please. Love seeing my old hometown. Although I’m not sure on one of these. Norwich has changed a lot since I left.


----------



## hollydolly

I wish we got snow plows.. we don't... we have to drive on the snow..and the pavement and kerbs are thick with ice and snow.. no-one shovels it up....


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Keep sending those Norwich pictures please. Love seeing my old hometown. Although I’m not sure on one of these. Norwich has changed a lot since I left.


How long ago did you leave?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I wish we got snow plows.. we don't... we have to drive on the snow..and the pavement and kerbs are thick with ice and snow.. no-one shovels it up....


No snow plows? Snow clean up is a big thing up here.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Keep sending those Norwich pictures please. Love seeing my old hometown. Although I’m not sure on one of these. Norwich has changed a lot since I left.


The courthouse is across the street from my building. Though this is the side view.


----------



## Pepper

I didn't know there was a Norwich NY.  I only heard of Norwich CT.


----------



## hollydolly

Nope no snow plows...nor do we have winter tyres on our cars so driving on a snow  and ice covered road,  is literally taking our lives in our hands..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I didn't know there was a Norwich NY.  I only heard of Norwich CT.


There's a Norwich in the East of England.. county town of Norfolk.


----------



## RadishRose

@Kat are you ready for the snow? I am. Hahaha, will probably eat too much.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I didn't know there was a Norwich NY.  I only heard of Norwich CT.


Yes, it is a small city, but very nice. It is between Binghamton and Oneonta.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @Kat are you ready for the snow? I am. Hahaha, will probably eat too much.


I am ready! Yesterday I could not walk out to the dumpster (afraid my nose would bleed again) so I had two bags full and 3 water bottles to go out. I hurried up and did the bunny cage and then took the garbage out. I just got back inside and now I see it is snowing lightly right now. Just in time! 

I figure I have food, water and bunny food so we are good. Plus if Jeff needs anything I have food for him too and cash if he is desperate for something. I am afraid he spent all his money for the month already. But he got some good clothes that were a good price and seem to be good quality. So we are all set.


----------



## katlupe

My little girls loved the snow! Georgie Girl, Dark Shadow & Tawny


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Nope no snow plows...nor do we have winter tyres on our cars so driving on a snow  and ice covered road,  is literally taking our lives in our hands..


Don't people get stuck? What about your highways and big trucks? I am a chicken about driving in the snow but I can do it if I have to. At least I feel safer knowing the roads are plowed and salted or cindered.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Don't people get stuck? What about your highways and big trucks? I am a chicken about driving in the snow but I can do it if I have to. At least I feel safer knowing the roads are plowed and salted or cindered.


yes people get stuck a lot. including trucks... although if the forecast is for Ice, the gritters will go out in the early hours of the morning and grit the roads with salt .. but if it snows no-one clears it up..we all have to drive in it, on Motorways , highways, narrow country roads.. everything...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> yes people get stuck a lot. including trucks... although if the forecast is for Ice, the gritters will go out in the early hours of the morning and grit the roads with salt .. but if it snows no-one clears it up..we all have to drive in it, on Motorways , highways, narrow country roads.. everything...


I am glad we have good snow-removal here....


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I am glad we have good snow-removal here....


we've never had it, unfortunately..


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> At least I feel safer knowing the roads are plowed and salted or *cindered.*


Oh my, Kat..it's been many, many years since I've seen cinders on roads. I forgot all about that since we usually have sand and salt. I wonder where the cinders came from?

Do you remember putting chains on the tires? Well, our dads did, we didn't. Then they were banned when studded tires came out. Studs were banned in favor of  all-season radials.

I can almost still "hear" the sounds of the chains on the snowy roads before the ploughs came by....


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry Kat, I seem to be hi-jacking your thread...


----------



## RadishRose

Oops


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> Yes, it is a small city, but very nice. It is between Binghamton and Oneonta.
> 
> View attachment 205787


Take a right turn at the light and go almost to the top of West Hill, where I was raised, except for two years on 25 Gold St.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> How long ago did you leave?


Left to go in Army in 56. Came back in 58  and worked mostly for Victory markets until early 60’s when we moved to Utica area.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Take a right turn at the light and go almost to the top of West Hill, where I was raised, except for two years on 25 Gold St.


Give me the exact address and I will take pictures along the way when I go for a ride in the spring. Anything you would like to see. I know Gold Street too.


----------



## Pappy

Rt. 10A almost to the top. We didn’t have numbers then. Our address was Rt. 2, West Hill.
First picture is, last house, my uncle built although it sure doesn’t look like this anymore. To the left, my grandpa built. They were all stone masons and the older home was ours built in 1900 by my great grandfather. Yep, stone mason too. Sure miss those woods behind the house.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Rt. 10A almost to the top. We didn’t have numbers then. Our address was Rt. 2, West Hill.
> First picture is, last house, my uncle built although it sure doesn’t look like this anymore. To the left, my grandpa built. They were all stone masons and the older home was ours built in 1900 by my great grandfather. Yep, stone mason too. Sure miss those woods behind the house.
> 
> View attachment 205796View attachment 205797


I know those houses! I have driven by them at least a thousand times!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I know those houses! I have driven by them at least a thousand times!


isn't it a small world ?.. those houses look lovely, and what a gorgeous backdrop...

@Pink Biz , posted a photo she'd found on the forum the other day on the games , and I immediately identified it as a village in Spain that I know and have visited many times.. there are over 20,000 villages in Spain.. so the chances of her choosing a mountain village that I know so well was what makes this world so small..


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> I know those houses! I have driven by them at least a thousand times!


Fantastic. When I was a child, almost the whole hillside were my relatives. Now sadly, they are all gone.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, Kat..it's been many, many years since I've seen cinders on roads. I forgot all about that since we usually have sand and salt. I wonder where the cinders came from?
> 
> Do you remember putting chains on the tires? Well, our dads did, we didn't. Then they were banned when studded tires came out. Studs were banned in favor of  all-season radials.
> 
> I can almost still "hear" the sounds of the chains on the snowy roads before the ploughs came by....


Truckers still use the chains. I know Sonny has some kind of snow tires on his car right now. He gets them put on every year so whatever they are they are not banned in NY.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Sorry Kat, I seem to be hi-jacking your thread...


Feel free.......just makes it more interesting.


----------



## katlupe

He wasn't chewing it, just licking it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Probably after  salt?


----------



## katlupe

Today I tore apart my living room and office area. Vacuumed everything and that includes underneath all furniture. I have gotten where I hate that rocking chair. It is not comfortable to sit in. Nobody sits in it except Sonny, if he is here and watching television. I had put it in the bathroom while I cleaned and it looked so much better. I have been stacking blankets and robes on that chair and it looks like a mess. So I am going to see if I can give it to someone. Maybe my son? I know he will probably break it. He is 6'5" and too big for it. Maybe I will see if my ex-aide would like it. She still works for the lady upstairs and I am friends with her on fakebook. I will see.

So I found a wing back chair online at Raymour & Flanigan in Binghamton and just ordered it right online. I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it. I have always loved the wing back chairs. I used to have two. Plus it has enough room underneath it for a certain bunny rabbit to hang out. He likes to do that under the rocking chair. Lately, I have had more company from the friends who live here and I need a comfortable spot for them to sit. The wooden chair at the table is not that comfortable. So I will see. It is on order until Feb. 16th, so I have some time to plan for it.

Today my friend down the hall, asked me to go with her into that "puzzle room" so I did. It was okay. Clean and they painted it white so it looks nice. Has a refrigerator in there too. Then we went to the Community Room to see it and now we are thinking of talking to the district manager when he comes for the rents or contact him for an appointment and maybe a few of us can go talk to him about a few things we need cleared up. Our refrigerator is running but does not have a thing in it. The cupboards have been cleaned out and the lock removed. So these are things, and the mailbox area too that we need to discuss with him. Soon!


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Probably after  salt?


I don't know because he won't lick a salt block or a mineral block. But he likes to lick various objects.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> I worry about the little wild rabbit  that has been living under the ramp and a big bush out our back door...my husband  had added  bedding and a solid cover so he/she could be dry...so cold here...your prayers work...please ask one for this bunny...we bought him a heated water bowl and putting out rabbit hay..thank you


I thought of you when I saw this video today.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Take a right turn at the light and go almost to the top of West Hill, where I was raised, except for two years on 25 Gold St.


@Pappy 25 Gold street?


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> @Pappy 25 Gold street?


Sure looks nicer than when we had it. Go up those front steps, go in and turn right and that was my room. The picture I am showing, show where the RR ran. Go past the house on the right and you can see the path the trains ran.


----------



## hollydolly

Kat, have you got a picture of your wing back chair ?... I have wanted one for the longest time, I'm not really into recliners, altho' I haven't ruled one out, but I've always wanted a wing back probably Queen Anne style, but not necessarily so..

I've looked at so many and read the reviews on probably dozens over the last year ,  I just don;t know whether to buy one or not.. I want to replace my leather love seat with the chair.. but I can't find one that doesn't look too old fashioned.. for my room... .


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat, have you got a picture of your wing back chair ?... I have wanted one for the longest time, I'm not really into recliners, altho' I haven't ruled one out, but I've always wanted a wing back probably Queen Anne style, but not necessarily so..
> 
> I've looked at so many and read the reviews on probably dozens over the last year ,  I just don;t know whether to buy one or not.. I want to replace my leather love seat with the chair.. but I can't find one that doesn't look too old fashioned.. for my room... .


I do.
What I liked about is the height from the floor to the bottom of the seat. Easier to clean under it and Rabbit will like hanging out under it. He likes spots where something is over the top of him. Not out in the open. It had good reviews on their site and people who bought it included their photos also.


----------



## hollydolly

yes that looks comfortable, kat, ...and without the protruding ''lumber support'' so many have, which is not comfortable at all... I like the splayed arms on yours too and as you say good and high for ease of cleaning etc..

 for me tho' I would prefer probably a plain linen cover, .. trying to steer away from leather because that's what my sofas are...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> yes that looks comfortable, kat, ...and without the protruding ''lumber support'' so many have, which is not comfortable at all... I like the splayed arms on yours too and as you say good and high for ease of cleaning etc..
> 
> for me tho' I would prefer probably a plain linen cover, .. trying to steer away from leather because that's what my sofas are...


It is not leather, it is polyester. I don't like leather at all. They didn't have other colors in this exact style.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> I thought of you when I saw this video today.


my goodness...you're  so thoughtful...plus...I been  meaning to  get in here to tell you...there are 2 now...i pray for these rabbits...
thank you hon


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> It is not leather, it is polyester. I don't like leather at all. They didn't have other colors in this exact style.


No, I know yours isn't leather I can see it's fabric. I was saying I would prefer probably a linen cover on mine and not leather as I have now...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> No, I know yours isn't leather I can see it's fabric. I was saying I would prefer probably a linen cover on mine and not leather as I have now...


Leather always looks good but it makes me so hot. Usually end up putting towels under me to sit. Linen would be nice.


----------



## Sassycakes

I came across this picture today and sent it to my older sister. She called me ad asked why I had my hands on my Dad. I told her "Because I was his favorite."


----------



## katlupe

It is official now, Tops grocery store that was about 2 blocks away is no more. Grand Union moved in there and my Tops rewards card is no good. My friend just told me that she heard it is quite pricey and has no sales. It does not show on my Instacart as a store in my shopping area. So I guess it will be Aldi's from now on. The only thing is that I liked to go there on Jazzy. I will check it out in person eventually. 

Too bad though because even though Tops was not cheap, they had good sales and deals for the poorer people in our area. People who do not own cars live in the area and that store was where they shopped. I will miss Tops.


----------



## katlupe

Sassycakes said:


> I came across this picture today and sent it to my older sister. She called me ad asked why I had my hands on my Dad. I told her "Because I was his favorite."
> View attachment 206246


What a beautiful family you have! Yeah, you look like you were saying, "He is mine."


----------



## Sassycakes

katlupe said:


> ve! Yeah, you look like you were saying, "He is mine."


He was so precious to me. My Mom favored my sister and brother so my Dad gave me more love. He always sang to me "Daddy's little Girl"


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Grand Union moved in there and my Tops rewards card is no good.


Oh, sad Kat. But I'm thinking GU will issue it's own cards, Or maybe give the sale price without that silly card, that people forget and allows stores to charge full price.

Over the years, it seemed to me, that newly opened grocery stores offered really low prices to "hook" customers away from the others. If they do, enjoy it while you can because the prices will sneak up.

All stores have sales.. Grand Union has been around for many years, right? What puzzles me is how they can open and stock a new store with today's inflated prices!

Maybe they can and is why Tops went out and Grand Union comes in with high prices?


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> What a beautiful family you have! Yeah, you look like you were saying, "He is mine."


----------



## Trila

Sassycakes said:


> I came across this picture today and sent it to my older sister. She called me ad asked why I had my hands on my Dad. I told her "Because I was his favorite."
> View attachment 206246


Oooh! What a wonderful photo!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Oh, sad Kat. But I'm thinking GU will issue it's own cards, Or maybe give the sale price without that silly card, that people forget and allows stores to charge full price.
> 
> Over the years, it seemed to me, that newly opened grocery stores offered really low prices to "hook" customers away from the others. If they do, enjoy it while you can because the prices will sneak up.
> 
> All stores have sales.. Grand Union has been around for many years, right? What puzzles me is how they can open and stock a new store with today's inflated prices!
> 
> Maybe they can and is why Tops went out and Grand Union comes in with high prices?


I have no idea what happened. Grand Union opened in another Tops store that I know of. In Owego, NY. So maybe they are taking over the Tops stores? Maybe the Tops stores were in trouble. I used to shop at Grand Union years ago in Vestal, NY which is where I lived at the time. I liked it then. 

I hope they will participate in the Instacart program so I can order from there like I did with Tops. Of course, mostly what I am thinking is what other people have told me. I need to see for myself. Can't believe everything you hear, which I don't.


----------



## katlupe

I was feeling kind of lazy this morning. My breakfast which today was the chili that I made yesterday for supper. I cheated on it and just added a jar of organic salsa to ground beef and made it in the Instant Pot. Came out very good. But this morning looking at the carbs count for yesterday, that salsa is a bit too high in carbs. I need to develop one with lower carbs though that one is so good or find a different brand of salsa. I do not want to make it from scratch. Trying to make less work for myself.

Today I had a bad experience with Instacart. It was not their fault. The shopper had my groceries and was on her way here. I kept an eye on my phone, on my computer and out the window. Never came. I went outside twice and walked around the building after getting a message from Instacart saying she was outside my door??? No, she was no where to be seen.

Then they cancelled my order! And charged me a $15. cancellation fee!!! So I reordered and a guy shopped the list again and he came to my building with no problem! I sent Instacart a message about this and hope I get my $15 fee back since I did not cancel it and I was right here waiting for it. Shoot I am downtown where anyone could find me. Everyone knows this building. Needless to say, I was stressed. It took up my whole day.

.


----------



## katlupe

I had good news to share yesterday but didn't seem right in light of worrying about Aneeda. Even though our members here on SF have not met in person, sometimes I forget that fact. I like to write and communicating and getting to know others by writing to me seems like you get to know each other better. Of course, sometimes people do not write displaying their true self, but the self they wish they were. I was really into penpals when I was a child. Always had a few of them and getting something in the mail was always the highlight of my days.

My good news though has to do with my apartment building community and our ex-manager. Turns out she had received the letter from the lady who needed the bathtub changed to a shower so she could use it. It was from the doctor telling the management of our building that she had Parkinson's and would need the tub changed. That was part of the process of getting a "Reasonable Accommodation" to make an apartment suitable for disabled person. It was dated on October 22, 2021. She had it in her office all that time! She said she could not have it changed.

The guy who is working here as our manager presently is actually a manager in another local complex but not in our city. He has worked here before and knows everyone. He actually is the one who trained the ex-manager. He said there are more issues that we do not even know about. He mentioned she is guilty of fraud. So he has been busy in the office trying to clear up the messes she created.

The other two trouble makers who were the ex-manager's friends have been staying quiet so far. Not much they can do right now. Another thing that I believe may come to light is the fact that the ex-manager who had access to our private financial affairs and other information due to the lengthy paperwork we have to do to live here in a subsidized apartment complex, she discussed our information with those friends. And sharing the videos of the hallways of people walking to and from their apartments. She even had that one on her personal phone.

So I am relieved about all that this morning. My friends who were so stressed out were smiling and laughing yesterday. Just because we are senior citizens or disabled does not mean we are stupid. In fact, it looks like stupid in this case did not apply to us.


----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> I was feeling kind of lazy this morning. My breakfast which today was the chili that I made yesterday for supper. I cheated on it and just added a jar of organic salsa to ground beef and made it in the Instant Pot. Came out very good. But this morning looking at the carbs count for yesterday, that salsa is a bit too high in carbs. I need to develop one with lower carbs though that one is so good or find a different brand of salsa. I do not want to make it from scratch. Trying to make less work for myself.
> 
> Today I had a bad experience with Instacart. It was not their fault. The shopper had my groceries and was on her way here. I kept an eye on my phone, on my computer and out the window. Never came. I went outside twice and walked around the building after getting a message from Instacart saying she was outside my door??? No, she was no where to be seen.
> 
> Then they cancelled my order! And charged me a $15. cancellation fee!!! So I reordered and a guy shopped the list again and he came to my building with no problem! I sent Instacart a message about this and hope I get my $15 fee back since I did not cancel it and I was right here waiting for it. Shoot I am downtown where anyone could find me. Everyone knows this building. Needless to say, I was stressed. It took up my whole day.


It only takes a few people having a bad day, to allow convenience to turn into inconvenience.   Maybe that first shopper was confused or lost.  I hope the same bunch work together to whip you up a good day!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I had good news to share yesterday but didn't seem right in light of worrying about Aneeda. Even though our members here on SF have not met in person, sometimes I forget that fact. I like to write and communicating and getting to know others by writing to me seems like you get to know each other better. Of course, sometimes people do not write displaying their true self, but the self they wish they were. I was really into penpals when I was a child. Always had a few of them and getting something in the mail was always the highlight of my days.
> 
> My good news though has to do with my apartment building community and our ex-manager. Turns out she had received the letter from the lady who needed the bathtub changed to a shower so she could use it. It was from the doctor telling the management of our building that she had Parkinson's and would need the tub changed. That was part of the process of getting a "Reasonable Accommodation" to make an apartment suitable for disabled person. It was dated on October 22, 2021. She had it in her office all that time! She said she could not have it changed.
> 
> The guy who is working here as our manager presently is actually a manager in another local complex but not in our city. He has worked here before and knows everyone. He actually is the one who trained the ex-manager. He said there are more issues that we do not even know about. He mentioned she is guilty of fraud. So he has been busy in the office trying to clear up the messes she created.
> 
> The other two trouble makers who were the ex-manager's friends have been staying quiet so far. Not much they can do right now. Another thing that I believe may come to light is the fact that the ex-manager who had access to our private financial affairs and other information due to the lengthy paperwork we have to do to live here in a subsidized apartment complex, she discussed our information with those friends. And sharing the videos of the hallways of people walking to and from their apartments. She even had that one on her personal phone.
> 
> So I am relieved about all that this morning. My friends who were so stressed out were smiling and laughing yesterday. Just because we are senior citizens or disabled does not mean we are stupid. In fact, it looks like stupid in this case did not apply to us.


wow..Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive ! Sounds like your ex manager  has been involved in lots of dodgy practices.. and her chickens might be coming home to roost with any luck!!


----------



## katlupe

Supposed to have a major snow storm tonight or early morning through Friday. I have a doctor's appointment, of course tomorrow. That is what always happens to me in the winter. I don't know why I even bother making appointments till winter is over. If I could walk, it is really close by. Oh well, I will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## katlupe

I don't think we had that snowstorm as of right now. Sounds like rain out there right now. The temperature is 39 degrees, which is quite warm for February, for New York. I haven't looked out the windows yet because the blinds are closed and the window is blocked (which I do every night when it is cold out). I am not usually concerned about the weather but today is the 3rd, errand day and I rescheduled my foot doctor appointment for this afternoon.

I am trying to get control of my independence. Sonny does so much for me but he has been doing less and less. I think it is due to his health. I am working on my own health and now I need to work on a few other things. He drives me to all my appointments and to run errands or go shopping. He is still doing that. But I have been saying for awhile now that I have to learn to do things in the case that he cannot do it anymore. There are a few options for medical appointments so not too concerned about that.

Sonny also gets the hay from a feed store for Rabbit. It was not that good that last couple of times. I had to throw it out. It had been baled and got wet and was horribly dusty. Now I order it from Pet Select through Amazon. Beautiful hay! I think it comes from Kentucky or somewhere around there. Yes, it is costly but one box lasts about two months. I started doing that in December and Sonny never even noticed. Has never asked me about the hay or if I need any. So if he does I will just say no I don't need any and see what he says.

The other thing, which I am almost out of today is water. I usually buy it at Walmart in the gallon bottles and many times are limited in how many I can get because it is almost gone. So I found a company called The Water Bottle that is located in this county and had many options and the price was not bad. There was no delivery charge. It said 0 in the delivery charge spot. So I will see. I ordered 12 one gallon bottles and 1 five gallon bottle for the water dispenser in the bathroom. It came to $18.90 and that seems like a fair price when it is being delivered to me.

My only problem will be putting the five gallon bottle into the dispenser. My son could possibly do it. He is strong but clumsy. He is disabled and doesn't easily understand how to do something. So I will see if he can do it or if I can get someone other than Sonny to do it. But Sonny will probably do it for me. He could do it. He did plow snow yesterday. I am excited about this! I use a lot of water and this water will be much better quality than what I have been buying. Not sure what day it will be delivered yet.


----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> I don't think we had that snowstorm as of right now. Sounds like rain out there right now. The temperature is 39 degrees, which is quite warm for February, for New York. I haven't looked out the windows yet because the blinds are closed and the window is blocked (which I do every night when it is cold out). I am not usually concerned about the weather but today is the 3rd, errand day and I rescheduled my foot doctor appointment for this afternoon.
> 
> I am trying to get control of my independence. Sonny does so much for me but he has been doing less and less. I think it is due to his health. I am working on my own health and now I need to work on a few other things. He drives me to all my appointments and to run errands or go shopping. He is still doing that. But I have been saying for awhile now that I have to learn to do things in the case that he cannot do it anymore. There are a few options for medical appointments so not too concerned about that.
> 
> Sonny also gets the hay from a feed store for Rabbit. It was not that good that last couple of times. I had to throw it out. It had been baled and got wet and was horribly dusty. Now I order it from Pet Select through Amazon. Beautiful hay! I think it comes from Kentucky or somewhere around there. Yes, it is costly but one box lasts about two months. I started doing that in December and Sonny never even noticed. Has never asked me about the hay or if I need any. So if he does I will just say no I don't need any and see what he says.
> 
> The other thing, which I am almost out of today is water. I usually buy it at Walmart in the gallon bottles and many times are limited in how many I can get because it is almost gone. So I found a company called The Water Bottle that is located in this county and had many options and the price was not bad. There was no delivery charge. It said 0 in the delivery charge spot. So I will see. I ordered 12 one gallon bottles and 1 five gallon bottle for the water dispenser in the bathroom. It came to $18.90 and that seems like a fair price when it is being delivered to me.
> 
> My only problem will be putting the five gallon bottle into the dispenser. My son could possibly do it. He is strong but clumsy. He is disabled and doesn't easily understand how to do something. So I will see if he can do it for if I can get someone other than Sonny to do it. But Sonny will probably do it for me. He could do it. He did plow snow yesterday. I am excited about this! I use a lot of water and this water will be much better quality than what I have been buying. Not sure what day it will be delivered yet.


I enjoyed reading your post, Kat.  Back in our grandparent's day, people made hay when it was Sunny.  I think they would have a hard time grasping the idea of ordering hay by the box, or water by the bottle.  I'm sure that Rabbit has a better life now than he would have had back then. He's living like a King!


----------



## katlupe

Before Rabbit & I moved here, I bought hay by the truck load for my 3 horses. My ex-husband sometimes would work during the summer helping a farmer bale hay in exchange for hay for our horses. It was hard work! So I know if I have to pay more for it to order it by the box it is worth it. 

I knew about water companies where you have a contraption in the basement that used salt for softening your water because I lived in a house long ago that had one. But didn't know if there was a water company delivery service. I was so happy to have found one right away! And in my area! No delivery charge either. Must be included in the price. 

Rabbit is indeed, living like a king. My neighbor/friend down the hall buys berries at the store for him. She comes here almost daily to bring him about 6 berries. He runs to her and she smiles and laughs at him. Which is good as she is going through a lot of stuff right now so if he brightens up her world for a few minutes I am happy.


----------



## bingo

you are a wonderful  soul....your writings are  captivating  because it's  just plain life...


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> you are a wonderful  soul....your writings are  captivating  because it's  just plain life...


Thank you so much!! I appreciate you taking the time to read what I write.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was my errand day. Sonny picked me up and we did everything we had to do except the Walmart shopping. Then I had my foot doctor appointment. It was not as bad as I thought. I just hate having anyone touch my feet. Just the grinder thing was not my favorite part......I jumped and he laughed! 

It has been snowing pretty much all day. Okay with me, I haven't even left my apartment. And don't plan on it either. No trip to the dumpster today. I will have to do that tomorrow. 

I know I have told many times of how miserable I was before I moved here. I couldn't help but think about that yesterday while Sonny and I were shopping for groceries at Walmart. Because of the weather, everyone had finished their shopping earlier so by the time we went, after my 3:00 appointment, it was almost empty. I loved it! I took my time. I remember I didn't actually have a budget for grocery before moving here. My husband had so many credit bills to pay that there was barely anything left and that usually had to go for gas.

So when I managed to sell a number of things on eBay, I'd have a certain amount I could use for groceries. I would carry a tablet with me and write down every single item I put in the cart and how much it was. Then I would be adding it up to see what the final amount would be to make sure I didn't go over. Many times I had to put stuff back because it was too much. It is hard to decide when you are buying essentials to put some of it back. 

Of course, only cooking for one person is easier on the budget. As is the fact that I don't buy any of those extra snacks or foods I used to buy. The one thing that was really hard for me to give up was the ice cream. In fact, it was the last. Now I use the Keto Chow to make my keto ice cream and it is really good. So I don't feel like I am depriving myself. I also find I can afford better types of meats and ingredients or seasonings since I don't have high carbs or sweets on my list.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

Rabbit on his rug where I give him hay and other goodies. The new blanket is in front of the other dresser but I move it around. Excuse my bed but I don't put anything on it except the bottom sheet now.


----------



## hawkdon

katlupe said:


> View attachment 206886


tHAT LOOKS LIKE MY PLACE, COVERED IN SNOW...


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Yesterday was my errand day. Sonny picked me up and we did everything we had to do except the Walmart shopping. Then I had my foot doctor appointment. It was not as bad as I thought. I just hate having anyone touch my feet. Just the grinder thing was not my favorite part......I jumped and he laughed!
> 
> It has been snowing pretty much all day. Okay with me, I haven't even left my apartment. And don't plan on it either. No trip to the dumpster today. I will have to do that tomorrow.
> 
> I know I have told many times of how miserable I was before I moved here. I couldn't help but think about that yesterday while Sonny and I were shopping for groceries at Walmart. Because of the weather, everyone had finished their shopping earlier so by the time we went, after my 3:00 appointment, it was almost empty. I loved it! I took my time. I remember I didn't actually have a budget for grocery before moving here. My husband had so many credit bills to pay that there was barely anything left and that usually had to go for gas.
> 
> So when I managed to sell a number of things on eBay, I'd have a certain amount I could use for groceries. I would carry a tablet with me and write down every single item I put in the cart and how much it was. Then I would be adding it up to see what the final amount would be to make sure I didn't go over. Many times I had to put stuff back because it was too much. It is hard to decide when you are buying essentials to put some of it back.
> 
> Of course, only cooking for one person is easier on the budget. As is the fact that I don't buy any of those extra snacks or foods I used to buy. The one thing that was really hard for me to give up was the ice cream. In fact, it was the last. Now I use the Keto Chow to make my keto ice cream and it is really good. So I don't feel like I am depriving myself. I also find I can afford better types of meats and ingredients or seasonings since I don't have high carbs or sweets on my list.


I remember that all too well during my first marriage.. going around the supermarket picking up the cheapest items, and then counting it all in my head as I walked around to ensure I didn't go over the little money I had...and putting stuff back that I really needed..
My ex husband was a gambler, so money was scarce, he'd often have gambled his whole weekly salary before he got home from work on pay night. .. . Everything I cooked was cooked from scratch and from the cheapest ingredients. Lots of potatoes, and eggs ( which I made into egg and Bacon or egg and cheese flan) , canned Tuna ( which I made into a flan )  and liver, and Brussel sprouts,  was pretty much the  staple diet for us.
I was unable to buy any ready prepared food, there just wasn't any spare money for that type of thing. I remember also going almost 5 years before entering a clothing shop to buy anything for myself.., because I could never afford clothes, I got one hair cut in 8 years, what money I had from my part-time job, had to stretch to paying for school uniform and shoes for my daughter, she had to come first in everything  and I'd have to buy  from catalogues which I would  pay for weekly and always robbing peter to pay Paul,,... rotten memories, but I divorced him when dd was 8 years old.. and I raised her by myself..all a struggle, but at least the money that was coming into the house was not being gambled away..


----------



## Pepper

You had it tough @hollydolly 
Yet, here you are, queen of your successful life!  You did good.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> You had it tough @hollydolly
> Yet, here you are, queen of your successful life!  You did good.


thanks so much Pepper, it's not been an easy life, but I put my whole heart into it, to make it the best I could for my daughter...


----------



## bingo

Katlupe...you had a wallop of  a day!....
Holly Dolly and Pepper.........God Bless you all!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I remember that all too well during my first marriage.. going around the supermarket picking up the cheapest items, and then counting it all in my head as I walked around to ensure I didn't go over the little money I had...and putting stuff back that I really needed..
> My ex husband was a gambler, so money was scarce, he'd often have gambled his whole weekly salary before he got home from work on pay night. .. . Everything I cooked was cooked from scratch and from the cheapest ingredients. Lots of potatoes, and eggs ( which I made into egg and Bacon or egg and cheese flan) , canned Tuna ( which I made into a flan )  and liver, and Brussel sprouts,  was pretty much the  staple diet for us.
> I was unable to buy any ready prepared food, there just wasn't any spare money for that type of thing. I remember also going almost 5 years before entering a clothing shop to buy anything for myself.., because I could never afford clothes, I got one hair cut in 8 years, what money I had from my part-time job, had to stretch to paying for school uniform and shoes for my daughter, she had to come first in everything  and I'd have to buy  from catalogues which I would  pay for weekly and always robbing peter to pay Paul,,... rotten memories, but I divorced him when dd was 8 years old.. and I raised her by myself..all a struggle, but at least the money that was coming into the house was not being gambled away..


I think going through stuff like that makes us stronger, but when we are actually going through it, it does not feel that way. At that time, I got all my clothing from a thrift store where all you had to pay was a $2. donation. I felt so low back then. 

When I first moved here, Sonny came to take me to the store and at that time I didn't know him very well in person. He used my bathroom and I guess he checked out my closet and vanity cupboard. Then at Walmart he took me to the personal care aisle and told me to get what I needed. Then he kept adding stuff to the cart like shampoo, soap, lotion, etc. stuff a woman needs. He now says he couldn't believe I moved in and didn't have any of that stuff. I was very frugal. If you don't have money for something, you learn to live without it.


----------



## katlupe

Today I had a busy day. Vacuum packed chicken and pork chops. I love seeing my freezer full. I keep my ice cream container to the ice cream maker in the back corner just in case I need to have ice cream. Right now, not so much because it is cold out. 

My friend/neighbor down the hall bought Rabbit some carrots with the tops on them today! He was quite happy with that. He loves them even better than the actual carrot. I used to grow carrots for that reason in my garden. I would just leave the carrots growing in the ground and clip the tops down every day. 

I must say my toes feel so much better since having that appointment yesterday with the foot doctor. Now I can put my compression stockings on without snagging them and they are very pricey so can't do that. 

So yesterday, Keto Chow contacted me asked me to fill out a form to be an ambassador for Keto Chow! I did and yesterday I tagged my post on fakebook for them. Then they put $5.00 in my account on their site. I will use it for my future purchases.


----------



## Autumn72

RadishRose said:


> Katlupe maybe you'd consider having the landlord look into that wood smoke smell you're getting? Just a thought.


Air vents in the building are linked together fr


----------



## Trila

Sassycakes said:


> He was so precious to me. My Mom favored my sister and brother so my Dad gave me more love. He always sang to me "Daddy's little Girl"


Awww! I was Daddy's girl, too!  Such good memories!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> I was feeling kind of lazy this morning. My breakfast which today was the chili that I made yesterday for supper. I cheated on it and just added a jar of organic salsa to ground beef and made it in the Instant Pot. Came out very good. But this morning looking at the carbs count for yesterday, that salsa is a bit too high in carbs. I need to develop one with lower carbs though that one is so good or find a different brand of salsa. I do not want to make it from scratch. Trying to make less work for myself.
> 
> Today I had a bad experience with Instacart. It was not their fault. The shopper had my groceries and was on her way here. I kept an eye on my phone, on my computer and out the window. Never came. I went outside twice and walked around the building after getting a message from Instacart saying she was outside my door??? No, she was no where to be seen.
> 
> Then they cancelled my order! And charged me a $15. cancellation fee!!! So I reordered and a guy shopped the list again and he came to my building with no problem! I sent Instacart a message about this and hope I get my $15 fee back since I did not cancel it and I was right here waiting for it. Shoot I am downtown where anyone could find me. Everyone knows this building. Needless to say, I was stressed. It took up my whole day.
> 
> .


Bummer!  Hard to find good help.  I really hope you get your back..yet, why do I doubt it?!!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> I had good news to share yesterday but didn't seem right in light of worrying about Aneeda. Even though our members here on SF have not met in person, sometimes I forget that fact. I like to write and communicating and getting to know others by writing to me seems like you get to know each other better. Of course, sometimes people do not write displaying their true self, but the self they wish they were. I was really into penpals when I was a child. Always had a few of them and getting something in the mail was always the highlight of my days.
> 
> My good news though has to do with my apartment building community and our ex-manager. Turns out she had received the letter from the lady who needed the bathtub changed to a shower so she could use it. It was from the doctor telling the management of our building that she had Parkinson's and would need the tub changed. That was part of the process of getting a "Reasonable Accommodation" to make an apartment suitable for disabled person. It was dated on October 22, 2021. She had it in her office all that time! She said she could not have it changed.
> 
> The guy who is working here as our manager presently is actually a manager in another local complex but not in our city. He has worked here before and knows everyone. He actually is the one who trained the ex-manager. He said there are more issues that we do not even know about. He mentioned she is guilty of fraud. So he has been busy in the office trying to clear up the messes she created.
> 
> The other two trouble makers who were the ex-manager's friends have been staying quiet so far. Not much they can do right now. Another thing that I believe may come to light is the fact that the ex-manager who had access to our private financial affairs and other information due to the lengthy paperwork we have to do to live here in a subsidized apartment complex, she discussed our information with those friends. And sharing the videos of the hallways of people walking to and from their apartments. She even had that one on her personal phone.
> 
> So I am relieved about all that this morning. My friends who were so stressed out were smiling and laughing yesterday. Just because we are senior citizens or disabled does not mean we are stupid. In fact, it looks like stupid in this case did not apply to us.


Wonderful news!!! I'm happy that things turned out well!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> I don't think we had that snowstorm as of right now. Sounds like rain out there right now. The temperature is 39 degrees, which is quite warm for February, for New York. I haven't looked out the windows yet because the blinds are closed and the window is blocked (which I do every night when it is cold out). I am not usually concerned about the weather but today is the 3rd, errand day and I rescheduled my foot doctor appointment for this afternoon.
> 
> I am trying to get control of my independence. Sonny does so much for me but he has been doing less and less. I think it is due to his health. I am working on my own health and now I need to work on a few other things. He drives me to all my appointments and to run errands or go shopping. He is still doing that. But I have been saying for awhile now that I have to learn to do things in the case that he cannot do it anymore. There are a few options for medical appointments so not too concerned about that.
> 
> Sonny also gets the hay from a feed store for Rabbit. It was not that good that last couple of times. I had to throw it out. It had been baled and got wet and was horribly dusty. Now I order it from Pet Select through Amazon. Beautiful hay! I think it comes from Kentucky or somewhere around there. Yes, it is costly but one box lasts about two months. I started doing that in December and Sonny never even noticed. Has never asked me about the hay or if I need any. So if he does I will just say no I don't need any and see what he says.
> 
> The other thing, which I am almost out of today is water. I usually buy it at Walmart in the gallon bottles and many times are limited in how many I can get because it is almost gone. So I found a company called The Water Bottle that is located in this county and had many options and the price was not bad. There was no delivery charge. It said 0 in the delivery charge spot. So I will see. I ordered 12 one gallon bottles and 1 five gallon bottle for the water dispenser in the bathroom. It came to $18.90 and that seems like a fair price when it is being delivered to me.
> 
> My only problem will be putting the five gallon bottle into the dispenser. My son could possibly do it. He is strong but clumsy. He is disabled and doesn't easily understand how to do something. So I will see if he can do it or if I can get someone other than Sonny to do it. But Sonny will probably do it for me. He could do it. He did plow snow yesterday. I am excited about this! I use a lot of water and this water will be much better quality than what I have been buying. Not sure what day it will be delivered yet.



Rabbit deserves only the best!  Being more independent is great, and it makes you feel so good.  Good for you!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Before Rabbit & I moved here, I bought hay by the truck load for my 3 horses. My ex-husband sometimes would work during the summer helping a farmer bale hay in exchange for hay for our horses. It was hard work! So I know if I have to pay more for it to order it by the box it is worth it.
> 
> I knew about water companies where you have a contraption in the basement that used salt for softening your water because I lived in a house long ago that had one. But didn't know if there was a water company delivery service. I was so happy to have found one right away! And in my area! No delivery charge either. Must be included in the price.
> 
> Rabbit is indeed, living like a king. My neighbor/friend down the hall buys berries at the store for him. She comes here almost daily to bring him about 6 berries. He runs to her and she smiles and laughs at him. Which is good as she is going through a lot of stuff right now so if he brightens up her world for a few minutes I am happy.


Awwww....Rabbit is a therapy pet!   It's amazing how much animals help us to cope with life!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> View attachment 206886


Where do you live, Kat?  That's a lot of snow!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> View attachment 206889
> Rabbit on his rug where I give him hay and other goodies. The new blanket is in front of the other dresser but I move it around. Excuse my bed but I don't put anything on it except the bottom sheet now.


Andy wanted to say hi to Rabbit


----------



## Trila

hawkdon said:


> tHAT LOOKS LIKE MY PLACE, COVERED IN SNOW...


Yep...mine, too!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I remember that all too well during my first marriage.. going around the supermarket picking up the cheapest items, and then counting it all in my head as I walked around to ensure I didn't go over the little money I had...and putting stuff back that I really needed..
> My ex husband was a gambler, so money was scarce, he'd often have gambled his whole weekly salary before he got home from work on pay night. .. . Everything I cooked was cooked from scratch and from the cheapest ingredients. Lots of potatoes, and eggs ( which I made into egg and Bacon or egg and cheese flan) , canned Tuna ( which I made into a flan )  and liver, and Brussel sprouts,  was pretty much the  staple diet for us.
> I was unable to buy any ready prepared food, there just wasn't any spare money for that type of thing. I remember also going almost 5 years before entering a clothing shop to buy anything for myself.., because I could never afford clothes, I got one hair cut in 8 years, what money I had from my part-time job, had to stretch to paying for school uniform and shoes for my daughter, she had to come first in everything  and I'd have to buy  from catalogues which I would  pay for weekly and always robbing peter to pay Paul,,... rotten memories, but I divorced him when dd was 8 years old.. and I raised her by myself..all a struggle, but at least the money that was coming into the house was not being gambled away..


They may not be good memories, but they made you strong & a good roll model for your daughter!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I remember that all too well during my first marriage.. going around the supermarket picking up the cheapest items, and then counting it all in my head as I walked around to ensure I didn't go over the little money I had...and putting stuff back that I really needed..
> My ex husband was a gambler, so money was scarce, he'd often have gambled his whole weekly salary before he got home from work on pay night. .. . Everything I cooked was cooked from scratch and from the cheapest ingredients. Lots of potatoes, and eggs ( which I made into egg and Bacon or egg and cheese flan) , canned Tuna ( which I made into a flan )  and liver, and Brussel sprouts,  was pretty much the  staple diet for us.
> I was unable to buy any ready prepared food, there just wasn't any spare money for that type of thing. I remember also going almost 5 years before entering a clothing shop to buy anything for myself.., because I could never afford clothes, I got one hair cut in 8 years, what money I had from my part-time job, had to stretch to paying for school uniform and shoes for my daughter, she had to come first in everything  and I'd have to buy  from catalogues which I would  pay for weekly and always robbing peter to pay Paul,,... rotten memories, but I divorced him when dd was 8 years old.. and I raised her by myself..all a struggle, but at least the money that was coming into the house was not being gambled away..


They may not be good memories, but they made you strong & a good roll model for your daughter!  You did well!


----------



## RadishRose

I was happy to see that your neighbor brings luscious treats for Rabbit! Berries and carrots with tops, he must have been so happy.  If I was near I would also bring him treats.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I was happy to see that your neighbor brings luscious treats for Rabbit! Berries and carrots with tops, he must have been so happy.  If I was near I would also bring him treats.
> ​


I wish you did!  We would be happy to see you!


----------



## katlupe

Today was really cold but the sun was shining and that is good enough for me. My apartment gets passive heat from the sun shining in the windows. So I turn the heat way down because I get so hot. Everyone else complains about being cold. Don't know what is the matter with me but the cold always feels good to me. I don't like to go outside when it is icy cold in the morning, but as soon as I see the driveway is wet and not icy, I figure it is time to go outside.

Now I have my windows blocked already because it is feeling colder. Turned up the heat and put a sweater on. One of the heaters is right next to my chair where I sit at the computer so it gets cozy pretty quick. 

I cleaned Rabbit's cage earlier today and I want to try to stay on that schedule. It is so much easier for me doing it like that. I think I must have more energy or something at that time. Then it is like I have the rest of the day to just do what I please with nothing hanging over my head except grinding coffee beans and making coffee for tomorrow.


----------



## Meanderer

24 Carrot Rabbit!




Fitz & Floyd


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> 24 Carrot Rabbit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitz & Floyd


Love it! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## katlupe

Today was pretty cold and icy outside so I did not go outside. I figure there is no reason to go out when it is miserable. The woman who lives above me was out there shoveling off the ramp. She is strong! She was lifting that shovel up over the wall of the ramp. The guy from the snow removal company just pushes it with a wide shovel. So it ends up in the corners and the people who are still driving their scooters and mobility chairs (not me, I won't get my wheels wet) have difficulty getting through those spots. She has showed up that guy who is much younger and gets paid for it! 

I did manage to write a blog post even though I hadn't written on it since December. Just was not in the mood. Now it seems things are a bit less stressful here so I felt like it. But I did not get my Best Bread chaffles made. I must do it tomorrow morning. Rabbit is teasing for me to go to bed now, it is strange how a little animal like that can be so demanding. And I do what he wants! Why is that I wonder?


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Why is that I wonder?


You like to show him your love and care, I think.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> That is what everyone says when they pet him. They can't get over how soft he is. I have a friend who is a spinner and she had angora rabbits and one angora goat. She would spin their fur and then make hats and mittens from them. Very soft!


----------



## katlupe

Two of my friends that live here are going through serious health issues. I have been trying to come up with a way to make them a little bit happier with all they are dealing with. Both of them were targeted by the manager (who was fired a little over two weeks ago) to be harassed. One worse than the other though. Even though my apartment is very small, I want to have a........what I will call a "Girls Talk" coffee hour. Just three others besides myself. Now that I have my new coffeemaker I am comfortable making coffee for others since it comes out perfect every time.

I am not one to entertain others here since I am an introvert. But we have become quite close. I do not have room for a lot of people nor do I want that many. So I think this would be small enough for me to handle here. I can make a keto friendly snack that would be quite good. Maybe not. I know from all the other events we do, they load up on the sugar. Yet due to all the health issues they have, I know sugar is the worse thing they can put in their mouth. I have none in my apartment and will not buy it again ever. 

My idea is to make it fun. Make it light. No discussions about the politics of this building. Just talk about our past life experiences and things we like to do. Laugh. Girl talk!  Encourage each other.


----------



## Sliverfox

That sounds  like  a great idea , katlupe.

We haven't  gotten out much due to weather & the pandemic .
After eating out , I suggested we stop in at   the Warehouse.

The warehouse is a large brick building that has been turned into  antique / new furniture store.
We wandered about looking at  new  or old  items.
In the 'back' room is  used   bits & pieces.
Guy started chatting with us there  for  few minutes.

So I have the idea to ask the lady who worked  there,,do  they get in paintings by my uncle's name?

Answer was  no .

By then hubby has gone upstairs ,,,more new  living rooms , set bed displays up there.

I spot a  small  couch/love seat ,, am showing it to hubby.
When the lady  from downstairs  appears.
Ask can this be brought in different  color?

Somehow  the  conversation got  turned to current  happenings.
Not  sure how  long  we chatted.

Hubby had to gag me to  let the lady escape.
Before  we left she did show us picture of  couch in  darker color.

On drive home  I thought about how to sell my two antique pieces of furniture.
While I'm sure  hubby was thinking,," can't take her any where ,, she talks to everybody."

Maybe I have cabin fever?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> That sounds  like  a great idea , katlupe.
> 
> We haven't  gotten out much due to weather & the pandemic .
> After eating out , I suggested we stop in at   the Warehouse.
> 
> The warehouse is a large brick building that has been turned into  antique / new furniture store.
> We wandered about looking at  new  or old  items.
> In the 'back' room is  used   bits & pieces.
> Guy started chatting with us there  for  few minutes.
> 
> So I have the idea to ask the lady who worked  there,,do  they get in paintings by my uncle's name?
> 
> Answer was  no .
> 
> By then hubby has gone upstairs ,,,more new  living rooms , set bed displays up there.
> 
> I spot a  small  couch/love seat ,, am showing it to hubby.
> When the lady  from downstairs  appears.
> Ask can this be brought in different  color?
> 
> Somehow  the  conversation got  turned to current  happenings.
> Not  sure how  long  we chatted.
> 
> Hubby had to gag me to  let the lady escape.
> Before  we left she did show us picture of  couch in  darker color.
> 
> On drive home  I thought about how to sell my two antique pieces of furniture.
> While I'm sure  hubby was thinking,," can't take her any where ,, she talks to everybody."
> 
> Maybe I have cabin fever?


I didn't realize how much I actually missed having girlfriends to talk to. It has taken me awhile to get to know the people in my building. But I feel like it is good for me as well as the others. Now we can use the community room but these little coffee gatherings will be just the few of us that have developed a closer relationship.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby seems to  always have someone  droping in to  chat about  trees, firewood  hunting, etc.
Seldom  does a wife come with them.

I find myself making comments to strangers as I shop,, hopping that we'll have   bit of conversation.

Yeah, definetly getting  strange in my old age!


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby seems to  always have someone  droping in to  chat about  trees, firewood  hunting, etc.
> Seldom  does a wife come with them.
> 
> I find myself making comments to strangers as I shop,, hopping that we'll have   bit of conversation.
> 
> Yeah, definetly getting  strange in my old age!


Too bad you are so far. I would love for you to drop in! Meet my bunny!


----------



## katlupe

I was in the kitchen and heard someone try to open my door! I quickly got to it and opened it and who should be there but Sonny! He brought my son's tobacco (we buy 2 bags of it a month, actually my son pays for it but we usually pick it up at the store and I forgot it). Sonny takes this guy who lives near him shopping to Price Chopper when he gets his check because either he can't drive a car anymore or just does not have one. So the guy was shopping and Sonny brought the tobacco here for Jeff. 

I gave him a banana to eat and of course, guess who ran to him begging for a piece???? So he wrangled THREE pieces of banana out of me this morning!


----------



## katlupe

I just made the Best Bread Chaffle recipe on Serious Keto's video. It came out perfect. I used powdered egg whites in place of regular egg whites (don't want to use up all my eggs). 4 Total carbs per chaffle even though some are thinner. I don't worry about it.


----------



## katlupe

Here is a better shot of them. They were pretty good. I plan on making more, not today, and storing in the freezer. Toast when I need them. Perfect for sandwiches or toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I was in the kitchen and heard someone try to open my door! I quickly got to it and opened it and who should be there but Sonny! He brought my son's tobacco (we buy 2 bags of it a month, actually my son pays for it but we usually pick it up at the store and I forgot it). Sonny takes this guy who lives near him shopping to Price Chopper when he gets his check because either he can't drive a car anymore or just does not have one. So the guy was shopping and Sonny brought the tobacco here for Jeff.
> 
> I gave him a banana to eat and of course, guess who ran to him begging for a piece???? So he wrangled THREE pieces of banana out of me this morning!


kat,

Please be careful about opening your door before checking to see who it is.

Does Rabbit like frozen banana slices?

Have you tried using your chaffles to make keto pizza?


----------



## bingo

so blessed to have  someone  that you can count on to go to store...my husband's  getting  ready to do the  grocery  pick up now...and go in a store called...RULER...that's  lots cheaper...
i can't  do any of it...
we are blessed!
he also goes out in freezing  cold...feeds all birds...squirrels...and  rabbits....also hot food for little  cats that live down the way...
we give their food away from our place to discourage  them from the rabbits...now 2...yea!


----------



## Mizmo

katlupe said:


> Here is a better shot of them. They were pretty good. I plan on making more, not today, and storing in the freezer. Toast when I need them. Perfect for sandwiches or toast.






katlupe said:


> I want one !!!  With strawberry jam on it


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> Please be careful about opening your door before checking to see who it is.
> 
> Does Rabbit like frozen banana slices?
> 
> Have you tried using your chaffles to make keto pizza?


I am, usually people knock because I keep my door locked. Some people just leave their doors wide open all day long. I don't do that. We are pretty safe here. Lots of security. 

I have not tried freezing bananas but he might like that. He likes frozen blueberries.

No, I haven't tried the keto pizza yet. But now that I am getting the hang of the chaffles I see many recipes I want to try. This one I made today has no cheese, except cream cheese so it does not taste cheesy. And by using only egg whites it is not eggy tasting either. I wanted it for plain toast or for a sandwich. I am not a real bread person so it is not like I miss bread. These will do and plus they are fun to make!


----------



## RadishRose

I would like sliced tomatoes on the chaffles. Maybe chopped scallions, too. But maybe that's not keto.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I would like sliced tomatoes on the chaffles. Maybe chopped scallions, too. But maybe that's not keto.


As long as you don't have too many. A slice or two of tomatoes are good.


----------



## katlupe

The crows have been going crazy early morning and evenings lately. So loud. One guy was really onto me the other day when I went out to the dumpster. But I had no food to share. I rarely throw out any food and so no scraps in my bag. One thing I do miss about living in the country was the wild birds. They came to my deck every morning expecting me to provide them with some scraps and they ate it all. 

One woodpecker knew which window in my living room was near my computer and would knock on that window to get service! From my computer I could see out three different windows and all I could see was the forest. One window I could see my raised garden beds and the forest behind it. The birds were a big part my life back then. In the summer they were out in my garden while I was working in it. Quiet except for the birds. Or hearing a horse chewing hay.

That last year, 2017, all of a sudden there were no birds coming to the deck. They just quit suddenly. Barely any robins. I didn't know what had happened. The only thing I could think of was that my husband had been taking down every tree around the house he could. Made me so mad! I love trees and over the years certain ones had become my favorites. He wanted them for firewood and I guess he was right since we needed the wood for heat. 

So now every time I hear birds, I treasure that sound. Certain sounds or sights of living in the forest bring back those memories. I know this is where I had to be at this time in my life. For many years, I did not even have the option of music so the birds were my music. 

At least the crows making all that noise this morning drown out the sound of the very loud garbage truck as it empties out our dumpster. It is the little things that make my day.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm lucky to have a lot of mature trees and shrubs  in my garden so I have a myriad of birds visit every day. They  feed from the birds feeders, and those who can't know exactly where to be to get the overspill from the feeders. Collared Doves, Wood Pigeons, Jays, Sparrows, starlings, Blackbirds, ..lots more.. but the Magpies are a PITA they're so loud.. and they steal the eggs from the pigeon nests..

They all bathe in the bird bath but the pigeons poop in it, which is always irritating, and means I have to spend quite often scrubbing and disinfecting the bowl..

Robins visit more often when I'm in the garden digging or mowing, they'll sit on the handle of the fork or spade, or on the border edging.. then they swoop down for worms...


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I was surprised the hear someone banging their cane on my door..........my neighbor across the hall from me. She is 97 and a little spitfire! Anyway she was on her way to the doctor and asked if when she got back I would go with her to see her cousin who lives next to me. It seems her cousin needed some help on how to get a mobile chair and some other things. I said yes so when she got back we went to her cousin's apartment. I had never been inside it before or even had a real conversation with her. Just small talk in the elevator.

We had a pleasant conversation and she told me all the things she needed help with. She has cancer and it has progressed so she cannot do much. She wanted to know how I got my mobility chair and I wasn't much help there. I bought mine used from a lady who lived downstairs. They are very expensive and even to buy used usually in the $300+ price range up to thousands. New, mine is over $3000. The lady downstairs sold mine to me for $300. because she said that was all she paid for it. ???? Don't know why she paid so little unless insurance paid for it.

She had put in for one through Medicare but it takes so long for something like that to be approved. She needs it like right now! So I am looking for a used one for her. I am just not sure how much money she would want to spend. Sometimes the cheapest ones are not in the best condition. I was lucky with mine because of the owner.

She also needed an aide through RCIL, the same agency I used for my aide. But as you know, it is hard to find any. So I mentioned that I was not using my aide any longer and told her why. She still wanted to know her name and said she really needs one now because HUD is coming to inspect her apartment. I messaged my ex-aide (I stayed friends with her on fakebook) and told her to call her if she would like another job. So hopefully that will work out. Her apartment is in real need of cleaning.

At the end of the day, I thought that I really like it when my neighbors think I can help them in some way. Makes me feel smart or something. Maybe that is why God brought me here to live.


----------



## RFW

katlupe said:


> I just made the Best Bread Chaffle recipe on Serious Keto's video. It came out perfect. I used powdered egg whites in place of regular egg whites (don't want to use up all my eggs). 4 Total carbs per chaffle even though some are thinner. I don't worry about it.
> 
> View attachment 207347


Do you think regular eggs whites are better or are they almost indistinguishable in terms of taste?


----------



## fatboy

i will have to get me some powdered egg whites.


----------



## katlupe

RFW said:


> Do you think regular eggs whites are better or are they almost indistinguishable in terms of taste?


I can't really tell the difference. I have used dehydrated whole eggs, egg whites and egg yolks for years due to living for about 6 years with no refrigeration. So I might just be used to it. The ones I used to buy back then were what "preppers" used and bought from Emergency Essentials. They were good as were all their products (except dehydrated ice cream sandwiches! lol). 

The ones I use now are more organic. People use them to add protein to a shake or smoothie. For more protein. People in the keto world use them not only for the protein value but for convenience. There are people making the protein bread which is about a dozen egg whites in a loaf of bread. 

This is the one I am using presently:



To equal 2 egg whites, use 2 Tbsp. of powder with 6 Tbsp. of water.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I worked all morning making the chaffles, the best bread recipe one from Serious Keto. There are many, many recipes for them as well as for the protein bread. I want things easier and do not use the stove in my kitchen (only for a cupboard for pots & pans). I have not found that I really miss bread so much so the chaffles fill my need. 

I made 15 total and have them in the freezer. I wanted them easy to use but not have to eat them every day. I made some of them a little thicker on purpose to see what size I like best when I use them. Most likely I will use one even though they are small and just cut them in half for a sandwich or burger.


----------



## RFW

katlupe said:


> Yesterday I worked all morning making the chaffles, the best bread recipe one from Serious Keto. There are many, many recipes for them as well as for the protein bread. I want things easier and do not use the stove in my kitchen (only for a cupboard for pots & pans). I have not found that I really miss bread so much so the chaffles fill my need.
> 
> I made 15 total and have them in the freezer. I wanted them easy to use but not have to eat them every day. I made some of them a little thicker on purpose to see what size I like best when I use them. Most likely I will use one even though they are small and just cut them in half for a sandwich or burger.
> 
> View attachment 207809



This looks so appetizing, I'm afraid if I made some, I would just eat it all in one sitting. But then again, it would probably not turn out this good.


----------



## katlupe

RFW said:


> This looks so appetizing, I'm afraid if I made some, I would just eat it all in one sitting. But then again, it would probably not turn out this good.


Yes, it would turn out good but it is 4 total carbs per chaffle so don't want to eat too many. Depends on how many carbs you eat for the day. I eat 20 total. 

The Dash mini makes these chaffles so easy to make. Some people have more than one and they have a newer model that can make 4 at one time.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I heard a vehicle backing up in the parking lot and looked out the window and saw the water delivery truck. I hurried to get my shoes on, coat and keys and ran to meet the driver. I was afraid they would just leave it outside the door like it says on their website. But no, he brought it right upstairs to my apartment. He even gave me a free 5 gallon bottle of water because he accidentally brought 2! Now I do not have to go through the agony at Walmart of trying to reach the bottles of water or bringing it home. It was getting to be too much for Sonny. 

I will keep track of how much water I use so I can order the right amount each time. My apartment is small and not easy storing stuff in here. I refuse to store a thing under my bed so it always ends up in the bathroom. My friend saw the tires for my mobility chair and Sonny's tools to work on it in there and said, "it looks like a garage!" I guess it does right now. 




And the bottles for my dispenser. One was free! A gift from the driver because he realized I had only ordered one and didn't want to take it back downstairs with him. 




It was only a spur of the moment decision to search for a water delivery company. Honestly, I had never heard of one before. It came up on the top of the page and I went to their site and made an account. There was no extra charge for the delivery. And the price was about the same if bought at Walmart. Sonny said he will put the bottle on the dispenser tomorrow. The driver would have done it but my old bottle wasn't empty yet. It is now.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Yes, it would turn out good but it is 4 total carbs per chaffle so don't want to eat too many. Depends on how many carbs you eat for the day. I eat 20 total.
> 
> The Dash mini makes these chaffles so easy to make. Some people have more than one and they have a newer model that can make 4 at one time.


the Keto Twins on YouTube have some hit and miss chaffle recipes and they are funny too.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> the Keto Twins on YouTube have some hit and miss chaffle recipes and they are funny too.


Yes, in fact their video is the first one I saw about using only egg whites and not the whole egg if you did not want that "eggy" taste. I love eggs, but sometimes I'd rather my chaffle did not taste like one.


----------



## RFW

katlupe said:


> Yesterday I heard a vehicle backing up in the parking lot and looked out the window and saw the water delivery truck. I hurried to get my shoes on, coat and keys and ran to meet the driver. I was afraid they would just leave it outside the door like it says on their website. But no, he brought it right upstairs to my apartment. He even gave me a free 5 gallon bottle of water because he accidentally brought 2! Now I do not have to go through the agony at Walmart of trying to reach the bottles of water or bringing it home. It was getting to be too much for Sonny.
> 
> I will keep track of how much water I use so I can order the right amount each time. My apartment is small and not easy storing stuff in here. I refuse to store a thing under my bed so it always ends up in the bathroom. My friend saw the tires for my mobility chair and Sonny's tools to work on it in there and said, "it looks like a garage!" I guess it does right now.
> 
> View attachment 207821
> 
> 
> And the bottles for my dispenser. One was free! A gift from the driver because he realized I had only ordered one and didn't want to take it back downstairs with him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 207822
> 
> It was only a spur of the moment decision to search for a water delivery company. Honestly, I had never heard of one before. It came up on the top of the page and I went to their site and made an account. There was no extra charge for the delivery. And the price was about the same if bought at Walmart. Sonny said he will put the bottle on the dispenser tomorrow. The driver would have done it but my old bottle wasn't empty yet. It is now.


I didn't know that either. Water delivery is pretty popular in asian countries though. Costs about a dollar for a big one,
I feel that this should be the norm, considering how much they overcharge for bottled water these days.


----------



## katlupe

Remember I told you that my neighbor bought carrots with the tops on for Rabbit? I cut the tops off for Rabbit and he ate those. Then cut off a about an inch or so of the carrot (root) with what was left of the tops (stems) and put that in a bit of water. I will snip off the tops for him as they grow and they will keep coming. I used to do that in the garden. Here is a picture of those tops now:


----------



## katlupe

RFW said:


> I didn't know that either. Water delivery is pretty popular in asian countries though. Costs about a dollar for a big one,
> I feel that this should be the norm, considering how much they overcharge for bottled water these days.


Well the water in my building smells strong of chlorine and I have a sensitivity to odors. These were a dollar a bottle and the large one for the dispenser were $5.50. Even if they charged more or charged me for delivery, it was okay with me. Not having my own vehicle means that I have to have someone else do it for me. I like to do as much as I can on my own. The actual process of buying them in Walmart was difficult for Sonny as well as for me. Half the time they were out of water or almost out. Then to get them upstairs to my apartment. Now I am set!


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe when I was in the supermarket yesterday I saw a lady who, above her mask, looked just like you!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe when I was in the supermarket yesterday I saw a lady who, above her mask, looked just like you!


Did you ask her if she was me? Maybe we are distantly related. lol


----------



## katlupe

I had my hair appointment yesterday. I had her take a little more off due to how fast my hair grows. I am trying to stick to every other month hair appointments to save money. I gave up having my nails done so that I could have my hair colored and cut. It was just too much for me to do the color myself anymore. Even with Sonny helping. And I could not stand the smell. The color in the salon does not seem to bother me at all. Well, a little but not when she is doing it. Later I smell it on my hair. Yesterday it made my eyes water and nose run for a bit but eventually that went away. It is a sacrifice I have to do for my self image and how I feel about myself. 

Then we went to a small diner in the next town, Sherburne. It is eleven miles from here. It turned out to be a not such a good idea. I ordered a bacon cheeseburger without the bun. Sonny ordered one too but with the bun and small salad. Very small amounts without all those carby sides. Not going back there. It is better to order breakfast in places like that. Burger King would have been a better option but we wanted a quiet restaurant atmosphere. Truthfully, I prefer my own cooking because not only does it taste better, but my plate of food is more attractive. That is very important regardless of what type of food you eat.

Restaurants need to learn to offer foods that are low carbs for their customers who want them. It really is not that hard to do. One of the channels I follow on YouTube, 2krazyketos, just talked about this. The woman went to a small town in FL with her daughter for a week-end and they could not find one restaurant that offered suitable food. So they went to the store and bought a rotisserie chicken. The restaurants lost those sales for a week-end.


----------



## katlupe

After Sonny left yesterday, he went to a new RC (radio cars) race track that just opened last night. First race last night and 2nd one going on right now. It is an indoor track for all those RC racing addicts. I guess it was really busy and then the food cart people didn't show up. So everyone was hungry and thirsty. Today Sonny took food and drinks. He works at these events but for no pay. Any extra money would screw up his medical supplement. He just likes to help out his friends. So he not far from here and I am not sure if he will stop in when he is done or not. His dogs don't like him being gone too long. 

Today I am not too energetic. I think it is because I did not eat enough protein yesterday. I will try to make up for it today. So for now I will color in one of the coloring books and listen to music. It is so relaxing. The nice thing is that I do not have to do anything by a certain time or day. So what I do not do today, I can do tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe

I am still puzzling on how to find a mobility chair for sale for my neighbor. She might not have enough time left to wait for Medicare approval for a new one. I looked on the fakebook marketplace, which is where Sonny got his scooter. Mostly the ones on there are from companies that will ship to you. Many of these are not true companies or chairs that actually exist. Sonny bought something from one of those ads once and even got a tracking number. Then he got one small glove in the mail! By the time he realized it was a scam, they were long gone. 

Of course, I need to talk to her about this because I don't know how much she can pay for one. Or if she wants a portable one she can take in her car. Mine is not portable. Scooters are more so than the chairs. Sonny has a scooter and takes it all apart to put in his car to bring it here. 

I am going to start putting the pressure on Sonny to come fix my tires. I am getting antsy about being able to go shopping or to the park as soon as spring is here. The tire problem was sudden and right at the time I was planning on buying new batteries. "Jazzy" still needs those.


----------



## RFW

katlupe said:


> I am still puzzling on how to find a mobility chair for sale for my neighbor. She might not have enough time left to wait for Medicare approval for a new one. I looked on the fakebook marketplace, which is where Sonny got his scooter. Mostly the ones on there are from companies that will ship to you. Many of these are not true companies or chairs that actually exist. Sonny bought something from one of those ads once and even got a tracking number. Then he got one small glove in the mail! By the time he realized it was a scam, they were long gone.
> 
> Of course, I need to talk to her about this because I don't know how much she can pay for one. Or if she wants a portable one she can take in her car. Mine is not portable. Scooters are more so than the chairs. Sonny has a scooter and takes it all apart to put in his car to bring it here.
> 
> I am going to start putting the pressure on Sonny to come fix my tires. I am getting antsy about being able to go shopping or to the park as soon as spring is here. The tire problem was sudden and right at the time I was planning on buying new batteries. "Jazzy" still needs those.


Morning, katlupe. I hope you find a good one soon. I don't do second hand shopping for that reason, let alone something I can't test for myself first before I buy. I know there are good sellers out there with dignity but most good deals get scooped by those darn scalpers to be resold for a higher price. It is an already difficult task made worse by the current state. I feel your frustration.


----------



## katlupe

RFW said:


> Morning, katlupe. I hope you find a good one soon. I don't do second hand shopping for that reason, let alone something I can't test for myself first before I buy. I know there are good sellers out there with dignity but most good deals get scooped by those darn scalpers to be resold for a higher price. It is an already difficult task made worse by the current state. I feel your frustration.


I was fortunate to get my own mobility chair from the lady who lived downstairs. She sold it to me for $300. and it was like new. She had to have it while she recovered from a broken leg. I think her insurance may have paid for it for her because she said she only wanted the amount of money she had to pay for it. I bought it immediately! Sonny did buy his scooter on fakebook marketplace and it was a good deal too. But it was local and he went to the lady's house and was able to check it out first. That is the type of deal I wanted to find for my neighbor.


----------



## RFW

katlupe said:


> I was fortunate to get my own mobility chair from the lady who lived downstairs. She sold it to me for $300. and it was like new. She had to have it while she recovered from a broken leg. I think her insurance may have paid for it for her because she said she only wanted the amount of money she had to pay for it. I bought it immediately! Sonny did buy his scooter on fakebook marketplace and it was a good deal too. But it was local and he went to the lady's house and was able to check it out first. That is the type of deal I wanted to find for my neighbor.


Yes. I think that's the best way to go about it, in my opinion. Seems like this sort of thing is in high demand.


----------



## Devi

Aside from Facebook, maybe searching for them in your local area could turn up some prospects.


----------



## katlupe

Devi said:


> Aside from Facebook, maybe searching for them in your local area could turn up some prospects.


That is what I am doing. I do not want it to be shipped from somewhere else. She needs to see it and try it. Since it is not for me, I just want to find some for her and she can make the contacts herself.


----------



## Devi

Just a question about mobility chairs, if I may? I assume they're battery powered? If so, how do you recharge the battery? Or do you just get a new battery?


----------



## katlupe

Devi said:


> Just a question about mobility chairs, if I may? I assume they're battery powered? If so, how do you recharge the battery? Or do you just get a new battery?


Yes, it has 2 batteries. I plug it into a charger that plugs into my electric outlet. I always keep it charged even if not using it since they charge can become low. Mine does need new batteries and they can be bought right on Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

Devi said:


> Just a question about mobility chairs, if I may? I assume they're battery powered? If so, how do you recharge the battery? Or do you just get a new battery?


Here is a few pictures of what it looks like when charging. I store it in my bathroom because I live in a studio apartment and there is no where else. I take it out when I take a shower.


----------



## katlupe

I think my manual says it can go 17 miles on a charge but of course, I don't go that far from home. I did go about 10 blocks to the car museum and spent the day inside driving around looking at the cars. Then went another 5 blocks to the store and then back home. Did not lose my charge. Sonny was on his scooter and he lost his about a block from my apartment and had to walk it home.


----------



## Devi

Thanks, @katlupe — always wondered, and may need to know in the future.


----------



## katlupe

Devi said:


> Thanks, @katlupe — always wondered, and may need to know in the future.


One other thing is they are fun!


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I think my manual says it can go 17 miles on a charge but of course, I don't go that far from home. I did go about 10 blocks to the car museum and spent the day inside driving around looking at the cars. Then went another 5 blocks to the store and then back home. Did not lose my charge. Sonny was on his scooter and he lost his about a block from my apartment and had to walk it home.


Tell Sonny to get a horse!


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Here is a few pictures of what it looks like when charging. I store it in my bathroom because I live in a studio apartment and there is no where else. I take it out when I take a shower.
> 
> View attachment 208388
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208389


you did good for 300$


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> you did good for 300$


Yes, I know! I kept asking her if she was sure. I felt like I was stealing it. But no, she understood what it was worth.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I think my manual says it can go 17 miles on a charge but of course, I don't go that far from home. I did go about 10 blocks to the car museum and spent the day inside driving around looking at the cars. Then went another 5 blocks to the store and then back home. Did not lose my charge. Sonny was on his scooter and he lost his about a block from my apartment and had to walk it home.


that brings up the question as to what would happen if one  was unable to walk, and the battery died in the scooter.. what  would the rider  do...?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> that brings up the question as to what would happen if one  was unable to walk, and the battery died in the scooter.. what  would the rider  do...?


If someone absolutely could not get up to set it to manual so they could push it, I think they would have to call for help from someone. Maybe the police if they had no one to call. I can get up and actually hold onto it to switch it. But I am not so sure I could push it........I would probably call our police since my route is right by the police station. 

Sonny's has run out of charge twice when we were out and one time we were close enough to just push it back. The last time I stayed with it and he walked back to the car at my building and came to pick it up. I always keep mine charged. And if you see the charge going down while you are out, I just turn it off and sit for a bit and when I turn it back on the charge has gone up.


----------



## katlupe

I know I have shared this picture here before but today is my son, Jeff's Birthday! For me, Valentine's Day was always about him.


----------



## katlupe

Today we are having our Valentine Day's Potluck supper downstairs in the community room. This is what I have been waiting for. Just a handful of people are going but I don't care. I like less people. Makes for better conversation. Sonny is going and should be cooking goulash right now while I write this post. I can't eat it though his is usually very good. I am bringing a relish tray of olives, pickles, cheese cubes and hard salami slices. I will probably make some bacon to take for myself while they all eat the high carb dishes. 

I felt if we did not do this now, it would just fade away and never be done again. Or those trouble makers would start having it and we'd be told to go to their suppers instead of the original one. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## katlupe

We had to cancel the potluck supper yesterday because the lady across the hall from me who is instrumental in planning these things had a situation come up with her daughter (who lives upstairs). Another lady didn't feel good and was afraid she was getting sick. So I thought we should cancel it and do it another day. 

I follow a YouTube channel that is about the keto lifestyle (husband and wife) and they have a fakebook group too. What is so good about this one is they interact with the fb group. They address the posts and comments as well as the comments on their videos in their live YouTube videos. I had made a comment on one of the videos last week and was I surprised last night when I saw my name and comment come up on my television screen! I was half asleep and it woke me right up! Today I have to go back to see it again. My moment of fame in the internet world I guess.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> We had to cancel the potluck supper yesterday because the lady across the hall from me who is instrumental in planning these things had a situation come up with her daughter (who lives upstairs). Another lady didn't feel good and was afraid she was getting sick. So I thought we should cancel it and do it another day.
> 
> I follow a YouTube channel that is about the keto lifestyle (husband and wife) and they have a fakebook group too. What is so good about this one is they interact with the fb group. They address the posts and comments as well as the comments on their videos in their live YouTube videos. I had made a comment on one of the videos last week and was I surprised last night when I saw my name and comment come up on my television screen! I was half asleep and it woke me right up! Today I have to go back to see it again. My moment of fame in the internet world I guess.


You're famous on the internet already.. you're famous  here..


----------



## RFW

That was just unfortunate. Was everything already made though? I'd imagine there would be a lot of leftovers for someone to take care of.


----------



## katlupe

RFW said:


> That was just unfortunate. Was everything already made though? I'd imagine there would be a lot of leftovers for someone to take care of.


Either they ate what they fixed or they put it in the freezer. Each person makes something and brings it downstairs so they can take care of their own leftovers.


----------



## RadishRose

That's too bad you missed your potluck Kat. I hope you reschedule it soon. It was fun reading about your chair but I have to mention I really love the wall hanging in your bathroom where your chair is!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> That's too bad you missed your potluck Kat. I hope you reschedule it soon. It was fun reading about your chair but I have to mention I really love the wall hanging in your bathroom where your chair is!


Thank you! That is a Woodstock 69' poster. I like vivid colors so that fit perfectly.


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon we played Bingo in the community room again! There were only 4 of us there. But who cares? We were in the community room again and playing Bingo which the ex-manager had said we would NEVER do again! We were all smiling and laughing and joking around. 

An important thing I learned from all this is to never let anyone take your freedom away, which is what this manager tried to do. Because she was in the "power" position.......or so she thought. 

I didn't get much done here today. Mostly edited photos and then it was time to leave for Bingo.


----------



## Devi

I love it! Well done, @katlupe!


----------



## katlupe

It looks like a iffy type of day so far. I wanted to try to walk with my walker for a bit outside today. Not sure yet if I can do that. I just made two batches of Keto Chow. I experimented with one flavor to make it taste more like a Kahlua and cream. Maybe. I used coffee in place of the water and added some coffee flavoring to it. The other one is a new flavor, Red Licorice, that I have never tried before.

Rabbit's eye is still watering a bit so I have to get tough with him and put the eye ointment in the eye ever day. Not let him avoid me and then I forget. This morning I held him on my lap and cleaned the fur around it with a damp warm washcloth. It is still stiff fur, but I can only work with him like for so long. It would be better and easier if I could get down on the floor next to him but can't do that. I will keep the cloth by the sink and try to do it a few times through out the day till I can get that fur soft. Trouble is the floor gets cold even though I have carpeting and area rugs on top of that. So this is the life of a bunny mom I guess.

Tuesday the maintenance man came and put in a new LED light in my kitchen ceiling. He said it will never blow out and will last longer than him. Then he put in the transition strip between the kitchen and bathroom. It is much nicer than the one between the kitchen and rest of the apartment. This one is smooth and dark and the other one has little screws that come up and I have to make sure to keep them screwed down. Or it hurts bare feet! He said he will let me know when my new toilet (Yah!!!) is in and will schedule a day to put it in.


----------



## Autumn72

3





katlupe said:


> Madame Alexander dolls are about 8" tall. If you check them out on eBay, there are all varieties. I could not find any in a glass arzte from the dolls
> ar. Oriental ones in a glass case but was not shaped like a jar.


The glass domesticated are sep





katlupe said:


> Today I took a walk using my rolling walker. I have 4 parks within walking distance of my apartment. It was nice to get outside and especially nice to actually walk instead of using "Jazzy" (my mobility chair). I took my camera and got a bunch of pictures. So it was a fun walk. Now that I did that, I am thinking I might be able to walk around the corner to the coffee shop, the Chinese restaurant or the pizza restaurant. I hurt right now from walking but maybe if I did it more often I would start getting used to it. I know I need to keep moving and with the rolling walker I can sit down anytime I need to.
> 
> View attachment 169204
> 
> This park is on the busiest corner in Norwich and about half a block from my apartment building.





katlupe said:


> I went shopping with Sonny yesterday. Bought a lot since the stores were not so busy. At the end of the month people are usually out of food, money and food stamps. Makes it easier to shop with my walker. Sonny is still struggling with both of his big toe toenails removed. He has to wear sneakers with toes cut off. His daughter made them into a sort of a sandal. He had these sneakers in his closet for months because he ordered them but could not wear them. Now he can.
> 
> So this morning I made taco meat sauce in the IP. This will give me a few meals. I can eat it as soup or put it on top of my salad (which is very good that way). I have salad vegetables already to go, cut up in the refrigerator. Makes grabbing a quick salad easy. Later today I need to vacuum pack some chicken thighs I bought yesterday. I keep cheese cubes in a container too so I can grab a few for a snack if I need to or put them on a salad,
> 
> Sonny's doctor had him get a walker but Medicare would not pay for it due to they paid for a stationary one a couple of years ago. He does not use that at all but he had to buy one for himself. The medical place said they could sell him one but it was $200! So he bought it on Amazon for $59. instead. When he ordered it accidentally it came to my address because he had ordered something for me and forgot to change it. So I had to go downstairs and get this big box up to my apartment..............
> 
> View attachment 176202
> 
> If you can believe it, I carried it on my lap, resting on my toes on Jazzy. It was heavy too but I did it. I always find a way to do something if I have to.


>I too have this same problem I had to inch my way to the elevator no one to help me.
I live in a building like yours yet the building is modern four floors meant for the art students that attended the art college most moved out to back apartment Victorian housing and a brick building where the students all live now

I have a studio as all do here. Yhe back apts are larger due to wheel chair mobility


----------



## katlupe

I realize that at times even if you do not want to be involved in the politics of your apartment building that if you don't stand up for your rights that they will just disappear. The ones wanting to change it  without any input from others who live here will just do it. Even though the social activities were not that important to me (I'd much rather stay in my apartment on my computer or in warm weather go outside) they are to others who live here. It stresses them out and everyone comes to me to help. I do not know how I got in that position. So hopefully, we will get things back to normal soon.

I can't remember exactly when or why I stopped sleeping in my bed. Now if I start out there, I end up back in the recliner sometime during the night. After just a few hours. I really need to do this. As much as I hate taking naps or laying down during the day, I need to try it. At least for a little while each day. I was trying to do it for an hour each day, reading or talking on the phone to Sonny to make the time pass. I forgot I was doing that! 

The other thing I will do daily from now on is to use the LegExerciser. It is easy to use but my problem is the electric cord and outlet. Even though I have a lot of outlets in this apartment. Some things like the LegExerciser have more than just a small plug which would be easy to plug in. This plug has to be the only thing plugged into the outlet because it covers the whole outlet. So I have to unplug lamp and dehumidifier. That makes it inconvenient. Need to use it anyway.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> I realize that at times even if you do not want to be involved in the politics of your apartment building that if you don't stand up for your rights that they will just disappear. The ones wanting to change it  without any input from others who live here will just do it. Even though the social activities were not that important to me (I'd much rather stay in my apartment on my computer or in warm weather go outside) they are to others who live here. It stresses them out and everyone comes to me to help. I do not know how I got in that position. So hopefully, we will get things back to normal soon.
> 
> I can't remember exactly when or why I stopped sleeping in my bed. Now if I start out there, I end up back in the recliner sometime during the night. After just a few hours. I really need to do this. As much as I hate taking naps or laying down during the day, I need to try it. At least for a little while each day. I was trying to do it for an hour each day, reading or talking on the phone to Sonny to make the time pass. I forgot I was doing that!
> 
> The other thing I will do daily from now on is to use the LegExerciser. It is easy to use but my problem is the electric cord and outlet. Even though I have a lot of outlets in this apartment. Some things like the LegExerciser have more than just a small plug which would be easy to plug in. This plug has to be the only thing plugged into the outlet because it covers the whole outlet. So I have to unplug lamp and dehumidifier. That makes it inconvenient. Need to use it anyway.


i have never napped until the last couple of years.always thought that lazy people did that.now i nap and enjoy it.it actually makes you less lazy because it invigorates you


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i have never napped until the last couple of years.always thought that lazy people did that.now i nap and enjoy it.it actually makes you less lazy because it invigorates you


I never really thought people who napped were lazy, just never liked laying down when it was day time. I still don't. And if I do lay down and put my feet on my wedge, I have never been able to actually fall asleep. I do not have sleeping at night but during the day, forget it. I think all people are different. Some need it.


----------



## RadishRose

If I do accidentally nap during the day, it's very rare. 

I hate doing it because when I wake up, I don't know what time it is; am I late? What comes next? I feel cranky and out of sorts.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> If I do accidentally nap during the day, it's very rare.
> 
> I hate doing it because when I wake up, I don't know what time it is; am I late? What comes next? I feel cranky and out of sorts.


Me too. It is like what happened? I fell asleep? How did that happen?


----------



## SeaBreeze

katlupe said:


> I realize that at times even if you do not want to be involved in the politics of your apartment building that if you don't stand up for your rights that they will just disappear. The ones wanting to change it  without any input from others who live here will just do it. Even though the social activities were not that important to me (I'd much rather stay in my apartment on my computer or in warm weather go outside) they are to others who live here. It stresses them out and everyone comes to me to help. I do not know how I got in that position. So hopefully, we will get things back to normal soon.
> 
> I can't remember exactly when or why I stopped sleeping in my bed. Now if I start out there, I end up back in the recliner sometime during the night. After just a few hours. I really need to do this. As much as I hate taking naps or laying down during the day, I need to try it. At least for a little while each day. I was trying to do it for an hour each day, reading or talking on the phone to Sonny to make the time pass. I forgot I was doing that!
> 
> The other thing I will do daily from now on is to use the LegExerciser. It is easy to use but my problem is the electric cord and outlet. Even though I have a lot of outlets in this apartment. Some things like the LegExerciser have more than just a small plug which would be easy to plug in. This plug has to be the only thing plugged into the outlet because it covers the whole outlet. So I have to unplug lamp and dehumidifier. That makes it inconvenient. Need to use it anyway.


I'd recommend using a power strip and plug that in.  They come with 6, 8 or more outlets, plenty of room for those large plugs.  I have a couple of those myself I have to deal with, the strips are the easy answer.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny bought a 2017 Impala for his second car because the other one died. This one he got for a thousand dollars because the guy had backed into those steel posts in front of a fire hydrant. Back end damage. He fixed some of it and had bought new parts. Sonny didn't care about that. He and his grandson are mechanics and can fix most anything on a car. 

So he picked me up and took me for a ride and then to Walmart. He wanted to get something to eat so I chose Burger King and just had a whopper and threw the bun away. We brought the food back to my apartment to eat. I would of course, rather not eat anything from a restaurant but sometimes you have to do that to make others happy. So that was my best choice. 

Now he is on his way home.


----------



## katlupe

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd recommend using a power strip and plug that in.  They come with 6, 8 or more outlets, plenty of room for those large plugs.  I have a couple of those myself I have to deal with, the strips are the easy answer.


I have 4 but the LegExerciser says not to plug it into an extension cord and I am not sure if that is considered an extension cord or not.


----------



## SeaBreeze

katlupe said:


> I have 4 but the LegExerciser says not to plug it into an extension cord and I am not sure if that is considered an extension cord or not.


Not sure either.  Some of those power strips come with surge protection these days, so in my mind they are better than a regular extension cord.  Guess you would have to clarify that with a LegExerciser representative.  Good luck.


----------



## katlupe

Every night I have been blocking one of my windows with cushions because it is so cold. Usually I can't wait to take that down and open the blinds even if it is still dark. Not this morning! Very windy! All I can think of when seeing this rain and wind we have been getting is that it is more like spring weather (at least for NY state). It usually doesn't happen in February. In fact, spring was not actually happening prior years until late April or early May. I remember some years when I had my big wood stoves still going in June! No kidding! 

The rain and wind melt and dry up snow and mud. I call it mud season. Though living in a city now, it is not as bad for me. My horses used to hate it. Yuk, especially my horse, Georgie Girl. She hated mud or anything dirty. Yes, she was a princess and very classy no matter what. She was the boss mare and took her job very seriously. 

One of the sad parts of living in a senior living building is that most of your close friends will turn out to be affected by various health issues. Having lived through my own parents' and my in-laws' conditions plus having worked in health care fields I can deal with it. But it is difficult that someone can become very close to you, your best friends really, then develop something quite suddenly. Sometimes it is something you know that will cause her or him to not know who you are in the near future. It means you have to tell her or him everything right now. While they know what you are trying to say.


----------



## katlupe

I made some keto protein custard in the Instant Pot today. It is a good way to increase my protein. I realize I do not eat enough of it so trying to add more little by little. It is true that you usually will not overeat protein unless it is something that has been cooked in a way that you like what is on it or cooked with it. Like barbecue or a stew with vegetables and gravy (which I don't eat at all anyway). But plain meat might not be so appealing. I love chicken but can't eat a bucket full. 

Rabbit was laying in the sun shining in the window this afternoon. It was right on him and he stayed in it for a long time. Must have felt good to him. I ended up not doing most of the chores I had planned to do today. Instead I got into coloring. It is really a relaxing thing to do. I usually play music or have the television on but most of the day, I just enjoyed the quiet. Spent my time thinking. I feel better, relaxed and peaceful now. 

Now I am making leftover uncured hot dogs and sauerkraut for supper but cleaning my bunny's cage first.


----------



## katlupe

Keto protein custard made in the Instant Pot. It cooked for 1 minute and then waited for the natural release. The jars had the lids sitting on top of them but no rims screwed on. They sat in a pan that was on the trivet in the inner pot to cook. I did not want them to come out wet on top. No, they are not browned but it worked for me.


----------



## fatboy

my cat will lay in the sun on the back patio.he looks so content


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> my cat will lay in the sun on the back patio.he looks so content


Oh yes, cats love the sun! Or most any heat source.


----------



## katlupe

I belong to several different groups on fakebook. Three of them are for Ketogenic lifestyles. Fakebook has informed the administrators of these groups we can no longer use the word fat. In the posts in that group, fat is used as a term for butter, cream, avocado oil, bacon, etc. Does not matter. The other group is a support group for parents of mentally ill adult children and we were told we cannot talk about them taking their own lives. Now that is a big part of that group since many have had their children do that (as my own stepdaughter did) or threaten to do it. I do not see the sense of having groups on there anymore. Forums like this one are much better. 

Today my two friends came over and we just sat here and talked. It was nice. It has been a very long time since I have had real friends (real life) like this. Of course, Rabbit steals the show! As soon as he hears my one friend (she lives across the hall) come in, he is out here in a flash. She always brings him goodies. Everyone loves him. The advantage of being the only rabbit in the building I guess. And nobody gets to see him unless they are friends with me and come in my apartment.

I am lazy tonight. I did not wash the dishes. I have them in the sink all ready to go in the morning. I just cannot do them tonight. That is one nice thing about living alone. Not a large amount of dishes if I choose not to wash them. But I usually do wash them, just tonight I cannot stand for a that long. 

My carrot plants are growing and there are 5 more coming along.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

I don't know what to make of Facebook's not allowing the word "fat". 

But I loved seeing your carrots and Rabbit.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> Today I had to take my paper work to the county office building for getting my aide. So I drove over on Jazzy. It was such a nice day that afterwards I sat in the park in front of the courthouse watching the traffic and people. Not many people in the parks. But it felt good sitting in the sun.
> 
> When I came home I prepared pork chops for the crock pot for supper. They are cooking now. I am going to take a rest and get my feet up. I have a doctor's appointment on Friday and hoping she can do something about my feet always swelling up. I can't stand it.


Pork chop recipe?


----------



## katlupe

The last two days, my feet have gone way down. I have been wearing the compression stockings for only 4 hours a day at the most. I cannot wear them all day. They cause the area below my knee to swell up and hurt. That is where I have my trouble on both knees, along the inside side and the front below the knee. So I put them on when I get dressed and then take them off about 4 hours later. But I make sure to sit in my recliner with my feet up for at least an hour each time. 

I have been coloring in adult coloring books while sitting there and watching YouTube on the television or listen to CDs while I do it. It appears to be working. I couldn't believe it when I looked at them this morning. Two days in a row! I will just keep doing what I am doing.

Tomorrow I am going to my friend/neighbor's apartment in the morning for coffee. There will be 3 or maybe 4 of us there plus one lady is bringing her aide. My friend's husband has a doctor's appointment and will be gone all day. So it will be a ladies only coffee! Looking forward to it.

It has rained pretty much all afternoon and night. I hear it is supposed to turn to snow by Friday. The maintenance man told me today that he will put my new toilet in on Thursday. So I am looking forward to that too. This one flushes itself in the middle of the night. I am used to it now, but at first I was wondering who was in my bathroom.


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> Pork chop recipe?


I didn't really have a recipe. I just put the pork chops in there.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> I made applesauce this morning in the Instant Pot. So easy! I don't even peel the apples and only added cinnamon and 1 cup of water for the IP.  6 minutes cooking time, then natural release. Used the immersion blender to blend it and that was it. Poured it in jars to put in the refrigerator. No sugar and it is as sweet as I like it. Tastes like a dessert. I got 2 quarts from 2 bags of apples.
> 
> The swelling of my feet have gone way down. Now I really think the cooler weather helps but so does the fact that I am trying to use my walker more than Jazzy. I need Jazzy if I leave the building, but most of the time I can use the walker.
> 
> A man in our building lost his wife maybe in 2019 and he has been very quiet and stays in his apartment all the time. Sometimes he gets to talking to me and talks and talks because he is lonely. He never comes to the potluck suppers or coffee hour like he did when his wife was alive. I would have described him as being timid.
> 
> He told a couple of us last week that is now taking martial arts. He said the master (that's what they call the teacher I think) asked him why he wanted to take it and he said how bad he has felt and lost all his pride and confidence when his wife died. The master told him that after a few lessons, he will be walking tall with confidence.  I just saw him this morning and he was out in the hall with the other people on his hall and he was talking and laughing and completely different.
> 
> View attachment 186633





katlupe said:


> This is my newest post on my blog. Applesauce in the Instant Pot is Simple and Easy. It was not easy to write! Seems that blogger changes the size and type of font and everything, even the html says it is set at what I set it at. Drives me crazy! I just write this for my own satisfaction and this takes the enjoyment out of it.


How about your chicken soup recipe


katlupe said:


> This is my newest post on my blog. Applesauce in the Instant Pot is Simple and Easy. It was not easy to write! Seems that blogger changes the size and type of font and everything, even the html says it is set at what I set it at. Drives me crazy! I just write this for my own satisfaction and this takes the enjoyment out of it.


I m ade





katlupe said:


> My aide came today. She cleaned the bathroom and did some laundry. I had my fairy lights on in the living room, on the silver Christmas tree that is on top of the curio cabinet. The lights trail across the cabinet door to a hanging basket and then to a vase with fall leaves in it (fake ones). They flash, fading from colored lights to warm (yellow) ones. I leave them up all year so when it is gloomy..........or I am gloomy, I turn them on. My aide really liked them and said how she needs to get some. I had a little box with several strands of them in it that I do not use nor want. They run on batteries and the ones I use are on a USB that is plugged in. So I gave them to her. You would have thought I gave a million dollars! lol More space in my closet now.
> 
> I made chicken noodle soup in the Instant Pot today.
> 
> Sonny had a stress test this morning and I worried about him all day. I kept busy though with my aide and making soup. By the time I called him, he was at home and said he was whipped but okay. Just tired. He said it took longer than usual because they brought in medical students who had never seen, nor some had ever heard of his condition, dextrocardia. That is when your heart is on the right side of your body instead of the left. He said the doctor told them to set up the test and didn't tell them about the condition. Then they realized there was no heart beat.........then he explained it was because the heart is on the other side. He said they all found it very interesting.


----------



## RadishRose

Well I'm glad your feet are doing much better @Kat. I hope that continues and have a good time at your coffee gathering with your neighbors.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> I have osteoarthritis and lymphedema and it does bother me more in hot weather. The weather is cooling off so I am hopeful until my appointment at the lymphedema clinic at the end of Dec (that was the earliest appointment they had). I can sleep in the recliner the whole night. But I want to sleep in the bed. I will keep trying.


It is your mattress time for a new one..


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> My mattress is just right, very comfortable. My bed is fairly new, I bought it when I moved here 3 years ago. I think I need to be propped up more than I have been.
> 
> A mattress cover might work. I hadn't thought of that.


>I can not lay flat on my back
I use four piilows
Tried latex the best for me. 
Have been delivered other than latex
Upset on that


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> Well, I didn't know this but it seems that our manager had our stuff removed from the cupboard and we thought it was stolen. She did this on purpose. Instead of doing her job as a manager, she is trying to cause stress to certain tenants. And two of them are going through some very tough health problems and really don't need this at this time. But who is going to speak up? None of us, because we do not want to be evicted or targeted by her.
> 
> We have decided to have the coffee hour in my neighbor's apartment next time. I think it will be nicer and we can keep it small.


This is exactly the same thing happening to me at where I live the manager ms.harper and her side kick a young male her age bracket are enjoying themselves
Being bossy. They are the only crew that talked down their nose at me.
As you stated above, management the lease is made for them to have control over you not a kind thing at all.


----------



## Autumn72

Aunt Bea said:


> I have similar concerns about hiring an aide to come in a few hours each week.
> 
> What I would really like is a middle school kid to stop each day after school to bring up the mail, help with a few chores and maybe run to the store.
> 
> I hesitate to go looking for someone and keep hoping that someone will magically appear.


I too thought of a middle school child to help me rather than a adult.
They seem more easier to relate to than  adult setup for her rules


----------



## katlupe

I have started putting the pressure on Sonny to change the tires on "Jazzy". Since we have had some spring like days, it makes me want to go somewhere on Jazzy (I guess I now I know how the bikers feel just before spring). The Dollar Tree store that was next door to Tops is moving into a new building on S. Broad Street, which is the main street through town. I have only been in it a few times in its present location. But I have been planning on going to Walgreen's (drugstore) on Jazzy anyway. I have never gone in there except with Sonny. I would like to expand my horizons, so to say.

Rabbit's hay is supposed to arrive today. FedEx leaves it outside the lobby doors by the intercoms. The first time I ordered it they brought it upstairs to my apartment and left it outside the door. Never again. I have to get it up here on my own. So I somehow manage to get it on the seat of my walker and through those heavy doors. Always making sure to keep my keys in my hand in case the door closes and I am locked out. I stick the walker in between the two doors to hold it open till I get the box to the walker. It is not a whole bale, but feels like one to me.


----------



## hollydolly

What mileage do you get on Jazzy from a full charge, Kat ?


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> I have started putting the pressure on Sonny to change the tires on "Jazzy". Since we have had some spring like days, it makes me want to go somewhere on Jazzy (I guess I now I know how the bikers feel just before spring). The Dollar Tree store that was next door to Tops is moving into a new building on S. Broad Street, which is the main street through town. I have only been in it a few times in its present location. But I have been planning on going to Walgreen's (drugstore) on Jazzy anyway. I have never gone in there except with Sonny. I would like to expand my horizons, so to say.
> 
> Rabbit's hay is supposed to arrive today. FedEx leaves it outside the lobby doors by the intercoms. The first time I ordered it they brought it upstairs to my apartment and left it outside the door. Never again. I have to get it up here on my own. So I somehow manage to get it on the seat of my walker and through those heavy doors. Always making sure to keep my keys in my hand in case the door closes and I am locked out. I stick the walker in between the two doors to hold it open till I get the box to the walker. It is not a whole bale, but feels like one to me.


kat,

Walgreen's has a senior discount program on certain days each month for in-store and online purchases.

In my area, it's normally 20% off regular price items on the first Tuesday of the month.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> Walgreen's has a senior discount program on certain days each month for in-store and online purchases.
> 
> In my area, it's normally 20% off regular price items on the first Tuesday of the month.


Thank you, I will definitely check it out.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> What mileage do you get on Jazzy from a full charge, Kat ?


17 miles but I have never driven it that far.


----------



## katlupe

We had our coffee this morning at my friend's apartment. It was fun! We laughed and enjoyed ourselves. A nice little group of friends.

I just got back in from the dumpster run. It is actually nice out there. I was standing there talking to my neighbor for a bit when another tenant came along to the dumpster. And said, "By the way, you look just like your profile picture on Senior Forum." I am like..........what????? Someone from here is at my dumpster???? Yes lives downstairs! How about that? Small world.


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> It is your mattress time for a new one..


Time for a new one??? I just bought this bed brand new in June 2018. I can't believe it didn't last that long. I paid a lot of money for it so can't just get rid of it.


----------



## katlupe

I planted the first carrot today. I made a planter out of half of a plastic water bottle. Found a quarter of a bag of potting soil in my storage area. So I had just enough to plant one. I wish I had thought to buy some yesterday at Walmart. I will have to buy at least 3 bags for these and my other houseplants need transplanting too. I do enjoy it though. Miss my garden so this helps a bit.


----------



## katlupe

Interesting fact I discovered on my family tree in 2019. Found my 9th great-grandfather on my mother's side of our family, the Neer/Strickland side and he is actually on the Strickland side. His name is Daniel Mackhoe, which he changed to Cone. He was born in 1626 • Edinburgh, Scotland and died 24 OCT 1706 • Haddam, Connecticut. He was a Captain in Trumble's Regiment under Col. Johnathan Trumble Company in service during alarm and for relief of Ft.William Henry and parts adjacent.

The best part is being a part of this forum, these countries have become very real to me. I never knew anyone who lived in them before. Now I do. At least in some.


----------



## katlupe

There is a coffee shop near me that I could walk to with my walker on a good day. It is called Deja Brew and the owner of the hair salon I go to owns it also. She and her sister run it when she is not in the salon doing hair or driving 4 hours to Long Island to pick up the bagels for the shop. She bought it during the worst financial time of our country, a year ago. Not only has she doubled the business of the previous owner but she also won an award for the outstanding job she did with her business during that time. 

The first nice day we have, one that I can walk pretty good, I am going to walk there with the walker for coffee. Just for the experience of it. I never go out for coffee but I want to get to know people in my area better and not just the people who live in my building. I think it will be fun and something new to do that I can do on my own. 

I am hoping "Jazzy's" tires are changed by the time the Dollar Tree moves to their new location. It will be closer and I want to go there and to Walgreens. So two other places I want to go to that I don't usually go to. Need to perk up my travels a bit, even though it is just around town. I can't wait.


----------



## katlupe

Today at my home:


----------



## bingo

a cold grip....i was  thinking about  your windows...cold...i  have used that 3m  shrink wrap  for windows...it works great...clear as glass and keeps  cold from getting  in.....
don't know  if  the windows  there are surrounded by brick or what...
anyways....it's a  very good product...stay safe and warm


----------



## katlupe

Surprisingly, for a snow day when businesses and schools were shut down for the day.......yesterday, a day in advance, there were a lot of people out and about. The city parking lot behind the bars and restaurants near me was pretty crowded all day and tonight. My friend from upstairs came down for awhile today. Other than her, I did not see anyone except my son. 

Well, I like my new toilet but I know I should have asked for one for a disabled person. It is way too low. Today my knees are so painful, plus my shoulders. It is really low. I ordered a riser seat to put on it from Walmart. I can't wait for that to get here. I didn't tell Sonny it was causing me any pain because he will say he told me so. When he knew that it was a low one, he said to tell them to take it back. I couldn't do that. I felt lucky to get a new one. I hope he doesn't come here before that riser comes. He will not like that toilet one bit.


----------



## Autumn72

How do you cook your pork chops
I have a instant vortex oven can't find a how to


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Surprisingly, for a snow day when businesses and schools were shut down for the day.......yesterday, a day in advance, there were a lot of people out and about. The city parking lot behind the bars and restaurants near me was pretty crowded all day and tonight. My friend from upstairs came down for awhile today. Other than her, I did not see anyone except my son.
> 
> Well, I like my new toilet but I know I should have asked for one for a disabled person. It is way too low. Today my knees are so painful, plus my shoulders. It is really low. I ordered a riser seat to put on it from Walmart. I can't wait for that to get here. I didn't tell Sonny it was causing me any pain because he will say he told me so. When he knew that it was a low one, he said to tell them to take it back. I couldn't do that. I felt lucky to get a new one. I hope he doesn't come here before that riser comes. He will not like that toilet one bit.


kat,

If the seat riser doesn't work out for you, this style of adjustable toilet seat bar is easy to install using the toilet seat bolts.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> I have made the decision to let my aide go. I think she has called in more days than she has worked. The other two ladies in my building who started using her feel the same way. She does not do a good job even though she will do what I tell her. I usually have to go back over it later. Maybe I am overly fussy but she is supposed to be cleaning, not talking, not bringing her lunch to eat, not sitting at the table. The only job she likes to do is the laundry and I don't want her doing it anymore. I am particular about that too. Maybe it is me.
> 
> I had another woman contact me about the job, but it is a chance you take when you hire anyone. I know I can ask for references but they can give  you relatives or friends as references. I know. My son's friends used to do that. So I need the help but hate the way they do the job. Things are so different from when I worked at jobs as an aide! You couldn't just come in and sit down like you are visiting your friend. You worked.
> 
> The manager of my building is now taking pictures of Christmas decorations on individuals' doors and sending them to her boss to see if he approves of it or not?????????????? This has NEVER happened before! And the door she did this at has had this same decoration on his door for all the years I have been here! I suppose this is the so called "new normal" for this state. Watching the hallway videos to spy on us rather than catch intruders in the building. Makes me sick. I loved living here till about Halloween. How could decorations cause SO much trouble and hate?
> 
> I try to stay positive as much as I can. The trouble is others come to me to complain about the situation. I will have to see what my counselor from Office of the Aging found out for me. She said stress is not good for seniors and that this stress is being caused by the management for no good reason.


I am with you 100%
This also is happening here too in Maine


----------



## Autumn72

Sliverfox said:


> I hope  the counselor   can help you resolve  the  problems.
> 
> You sound  happy with your apartment & the folks  living there.
> 
> Perhaps the  manager is new at this  type of  job .
> I suppose she thinks decorations in the halls are a fire hazard?


More like the complaint was brought to her notice   this is her revenge.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> This is all the decorating I did for this year. It is enough for me. Of course, I keep the tree on the curio cabinet with the fairy lights on it year round.
> View attachment 199788


I see you have 3 single windows.
As in my studio  I have two small side windows at either end of a picture window which is 120 inches wide a chain drawn heavy shade this window covers the whole side of the area that my bed and round table is jammed with a very old Broyhill 2nd hand couch. Kitchen which is a galley tucked away before said window to the far left.


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> How do you cook your pork chops
> I have a instant vortex oven can't find a how to


Is that like an air fryer? I have never used one of them but can find you a YouTube of a recipe.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I FINALLY was able to put on a pair of pants I have not been able to even pull up even a little bit. I was so excited. It has taken me a few months of strictly following the keto food plan to get to this. I did not give up though. Not this time. I usually see no progress and give up. This time I trusted the process. I understand that sometimes other things are going on in your body and there is healing going on (works like herbal medicines do). So it can take months. 

In the meantime, I have been learning how to make some keto recipes that are really good. Today I want to try a chicken pizza crust. My keto groups on fakebook spend a lot of time sharing recipes of the protein breads they make and use. It is made of egg whites mostly. It looks like bread and has the texture, I think, of white bread. The thing with me is that once I gave up bread I really didn't miss it. I can use a chaffle occasionally but I don't need them either. So I look for a meat main dish recipe that I can eat for one whole meal (with no sides). 

Yesterday, I took my last two Tylenol (Arthritis formula) that I had been saving. Earlier I had done an order on Walmart's site and forgot to include that. I normally buy their brand of the Tylenol. I hadn't taken any in months now, not since changing my diet to keto really. But as said last night, my knees were hurting from using the new toilet. Oh how, little things effect you! This morning, they don't hurt at all. Maybe it is like exercise and they will adjust to it. At least till the riser gets here.


----------



## Autumn72

hollydolly said:


> Very good luck with getting things changed with your building management , there certainly seems to be a few problems caused by them


I too have this manager bs changing hands as you said.
I did have a run in with one very bossy over the top manager these apartments are regular ones with handicap ones mixed in.
The manager knew she was wrong and suddenly disappeared probably to another job since there is 22 buildings to be managed 
For single mothers and these were originally built for artist attending the Meca Art School on the main street here. 2 blocks away. Surrounded by stores restaurants cvs etc. Urban area


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> I too have this manager bs changing hands as you said.
> I did have a run in with one very bossy over the top manager these apartments are regular ones with handicap ones mixed in.
> The manager knew she was wrong and suddenly disappeared probably to another job since there is 22 buildings to be managed
> For single mothers and these were originally built for artist attending the Meca Art School on the main street here. 2 blocks away. Surrounded by stores restaurants cvs etc. Urban area


My building was built as the high school here in the late 1800's. It was changed to a apartment building for seniors and disabled also. We are centrally located downtown. Norwich though, is a small city so I would not consider it urban. My building also had a theater which is part of the arts council for our county in the other half. Plus offices for various things. Since our building is subsidized by HUD, there are strict regulations on what a manager can do and violating our civil rights is a big no no. 

I think the managers come into these jobs not really knowing the job. Then they start thinking they are in the power position. But they are way down on the bottom rung of the ladder in the Conifer organization. I will always make sure to read every line in my lease and know what is allowed and what they have to do for tenants. 

Just now, I opened my door and I could hear music coming from the theater. Can't hear it inside but out in the hallway I can. Must be having a show tonight.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> My building was built as the high school here in the late 1800's. It was changed to a apartment building for seniors and disabled also. We are centrally located downtown. Norwich though, is a small city so I would not consider it urban. My building also had a theater which is part of the arts council for our county in the other half. Plus offices for various things. Since our building is subsidized by HUD, there are strict regulations on what a manager can do and violating our civil rights is a big no no.
> 
> I think the managers come into these jobs not really knowing the job. Then they start thinking they are in the power position. But they are way down on the bottom rung of the ladder in the Conifer organization. I will always make sure to read every line in my lease and know what is allowed and what they have to do for tenants.
> 
> Just now, I opened my door and I could hear music coming from the theater. Can't hear it inside but out in the hallway I can. Must be having a show tonight.


The show sounds interesting, maybe your neighbors would go with you to one of them. Is it very far to access that part of the building? Could you go on Jazzy?


----------



## Autumn72

Sassycakes said:


> He was so precious to me. My Mom favored my sister and brother so my Dad gave me more love. He always sang to me "Daddy's little Girl"


So did my dad when I was 5,6 7
Taught me to read. Mom's True Romance Mags!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> The show sounds interesting, maybe your neighbors would go with you to one of them. Is it very far to access that part of the building? Could you go on Jazzy?


I don't even have to leave my hall. Just beyond the double doors to the balcony but I'd have get a ticket.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> The show sounds interesting, maybe your neighbors would go with you to one of them. Is it very far to access that part of the building? Could you go on Jazzy?


This is the Arts Council tour which is the other half of our building. Just go down the first floor hall and the double doors take  you right in there on the first floor. Sometimes they have free movies there during the winter. 

Chenango Arts Council tour


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> This is the Arts Council tour which is the other half of our building. Just go down the first floor hall and the double doors take  you right in there on the first floor. Sometimes they have free movies there during the winter.
> 
> Chenango Arts Council tour


Thanks so much for the tour, Kat. I love it. This is very nice for you to have so close to enjoy when you want.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> I know I have shared this picture here before but today is my son, Jeff's Birthday! For me, Valentine's Day was always about him.
> 
> View attachment 208495


>it's beautiful YOU....SO innocent.
The changes made by life's journey.
I also had pictures of myself that I was shocked to see how beautiful I was then at 29 with my daughter same age as your son!
I am so upset about this for I was not a happy camper then either.


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> >it's beautiful YOU....SO innocent.
> The changes made by life's journey.
> I also had pictures of myself that I was shocked to see how beautiful I was then at 29 with my daughter same age as your son!
> I am so upset about this for I was not a happy camper then either.


I think that is the way life is. When we are young we are not satisfied. We want something more. Now at my age, I seem to be more content with my life, yet I don't have that much. 

Of course, I constantly was imagining a life in a studio apartment. Where I would be free to do whatever I wanted. Without having to consider what someone else wanted or told me that I couldn't do. Life is funny sometimes. I am happier here in this little (and it is little at 338 sq. ft.) studio apartment.


----------



## katlupe

So why would someone start a topic and then get angry that we all had a conversation on that topic? I had to bite my tongue so I would not get banned. Sounds like a grouchy old person. If someone does not want anyone to comment back then why bother writing it in the first place? This is what is called a conversation. You start a topic and others comment on it or discuss it. That is what you do on a forum.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> So why would someone start a topic and then get angry that we all had a conversation on that topic? I had to bite my tongue so I would not bet banned. Sounds like a grouchy old person. If someone does not want anyone to comment back then why bother writing it in the first place? This is what is called a conversation. You start a topic and others comment on it or discuss it. That is what you do on a forum.


I've missed something here...what topic, who ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I've missed something here...what topic, who ?


It just made me irritated to see what he posted. Like he was mad that we all commented on what he wrote. Nothing was said that was bad. It is this one: Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> It just made me irritated to see what he posted. Like he was mad that we all commented on what he wrote. Nothing was said that was bad. It is this one: Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community


Oh yes I see what you mean...


----------



## katlupe

One of the restaurants Sonny and I liked going to was the Chinese buffet near my home. Since I started the keto life I can't go there. So we need to find a different one. One that we can get a good low carb meal. It is so sad that restaurants will have all types of options but if you ask for something plain, like chicken wings with absolutely nothing added they freak out. So it is always easier for me to make them myself, even though I used to order them when I did not feel like cooking. They tend to use the bad oils (canola, vegetable, corn, soy, etc.). 

I think when Sonny takes me shopping this week, I will buy a package of the wings. Cut the wing tips off all of them and then vacuum pack them in packages of 6 or 8 wings. This way they should be pretty easy to prepare when I feel like having some. Maybe I will do the same with Speidies. Make my own and after they have marinated a few days divide them up into smaller packages and vacuum pack. Not sure if I should include the marinade or not. Need to do a test package on that. One with the marinade and one without. 

Smaller packages make it easy to fix something just for one. Then if Sonny was eating with me, I can take out two. I was also thinking of making some kind of finger food for our potluck suppers. Maybe the chicken fingers that is breaded with pork rinds. I bread pork chops with the pork rinds now and wow, what a difference that made. So I wanted to try it with chicken too. Just things I want to try.


----------



## Devi

katlupe said:


> I bread pork chops with the pork rinds now and wow, what a difference that made.


How so, @katlupe? Do tell.


----------



## katlupe

Devi said:


> How so, @katlupe? Do tell.


*Shake and Bake Keto Pork Chops*

Ingredients:

6 center cut boneless pork chops 4 ounces each
1 whole egg beaten
⅔ cup almond flour
½ cup crushed pork rinds
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
½ teaspoon smoked paprika
½ teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon onion powder
Pinch of salt

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Add the almond flour, Parmesan cheese, pork rinds, smoked paprika, onion powder and salt to the bowl of a food processor. Mix until finely ground and well combined. Pour them into a sealable large food storage bag and set aside.

In a mixing bowl, add in the egg. Dip each pork chop into the egg, allowing the excess egg to drip off.

Then drop it into the bag, seal it up and shake to coat all sides of the pork chop.

Remove and set on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper, and lightly sprayed with olive oil non-stick spray.

Repeat the process until all the pork chops have been breaded. Lightly spray the tops of the pork chops with the olive oil non-stick spray.

Bake for 15 minutes. Remove from the oven, increase the temperature to 450°F and spray the pork chops again. Continue baking another 10 minutes or until the pork chops reach an internal temperature on a meat thermometer for at least 145°-150°F.

Allow the pork chops to rest for 10 minutes before cutting into them.

Nutrition

Calories: 357kcal | Carbohydrates: 5g | Protein: 40g | Fat: 35g | Saturated Fat: 19g | Fiber: 1g


----------



## Devi

Wow! Thanks, Katlupe! Looks delicious!


----------



## katlupe

Devi said:


> Wow! Thanks, Katlupe! Looks delicious!


Thank you! I tried to find a picture of it but this is all I could find and it was not completely done yet. I guess I missed taking a picture after it was on my plate.


----------



## katlupe

My "riser" for the new toilet came today. It is on and will help stop my knees from hurting so much. 

It always happens........a day or two before Sonny is taking me shopping, Rabbit starts running out of spring mix. I do not want to use Instacart for it since on Thursday he will be taking me shopping. Trying to get by with hay, pellets and compressed hay. The pellets are Timothy hay only, nothing else added. The other kind are not good for rabbits even though they are sold for rabbits. 

This time of year always makes me eager to do spring cleaning. Even in a little apartment. Must be in my DNA or something. I am packaging up a bunch of photographs to take to my husband's house. Not sure if I will just put them in the mailbox or take them to the door. Sonny might do that for me. I need to get them out of here and then I can move on to the photos for my cousins. I have a tote full of crocheted items for my cousin. They are made by our Aunt and some by my mother. Plus I have an embroidered sampler that my grandmother made. I am giving them all to her since she is really into that kind of stuff and has granddaughters of her own. Then it will be time to hit the Christmas decorations.


----------



## katlupe

As I told before on here, I follow a channel on YouTube called 2krazyketos. Also am a member of their group on fakebook. It is a much different type of group than many of the others. Very supportive and the 2krazyketos, who are a married couple are a big part of it. Not trying to sell us something. So every month they start some kind of challenge. This month it is to do something that gets you out of your *comfort zone*. I REALLY need that one! I will tell you how I do after I take the first step.

Since tomorrow Sonny will be taking me shopping, I will not do a lot of physical stuff today. I want to keep my feet up and have already put my compression stockings on. I have a new book on my Kindle and still reading a new one that I bought a couple of weeks ago. That one is called Stay Off My Operating Table written by a cardiologist. He writes pretty good. So that should keep me down and feet up. I pay when I don't do that.


----------



## katlupe

I did not have a good day yesterday. Not sure why. My feet had swollen up again.....well, one more than the other. I kept them up most of the day and they didn't seem any better. But this morning, they are better. So who knows? I go back to my lymphedmea therapist next week so will see what she suggests. 

Rabbit is a bit angry with me this morning. No spring mix for his breakfast. It was up to do I give it to him last night for his supper or save it for breakfast this morning? He had only a handful left. I gave it to him last night as he was begging. So this morning I gave him the banana at the time I usually give him the spring mix (with my first cup of coffee). Now he has gone behind the bed and is not talking to me. Pouter! 

My challenge for this month is definite now. I am such a baby where going to a dentist is concerned. Now that we don't have the mask mandate, I REALLY need to do this. So I forced myself yesterday to call the dental clinic to get an appointment. I have to get the rest of my teeth pulled. Now if my insurance does not want to pay for them all to be pulled, I will find out the difference in cost and pay the rest of it myself. I just want it over and done with. None of them are in good condition. I am afraid of choking on food because I cannot chew it. I am just waiting for them to call me back. Has to be after March because I have 2 appointments with the Lymphedema therapist and her appointments are hard to come by.


----------



## Pepper

I hope Rabbit can get over his Legitimate!! disappointment with you!  That's such a cute story!  Feel better Kat.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm glad you took that step with the dentist, Kat. Try not to worry.

Tell Rabbit to chillax, LOL


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> I have started putting the pressure on Sonny to change the tires on "Jazzy". Since we have had some spring like days, it makes me want to go somewhere on Jazzy (I guess I now I know how the bikers feel just before spring). The Dollar Tree store that was next door to Tops is moving into a new building on S. Broad Street, which is the main street through town. I have only been in it a few times in its present location. But I have been planning on going to Walgreen's (drugstore) on Jazzy anyway. I have never gone in there except with Sonny. I would like to expand my horizons, so to say.
> 
> Rabbit's hay is supposed to arrive today. FedEx leaves it outside the lobby doors by the intercoms. The first time I ordered it they brought it upstairs to my apartment and left it outside the door. Never again. I have to get it up here on my own. So I somehow manage to get it on the seat of my walker and through those heavy doors. Always making sure to keep my keys in my hand in case the door closes and I am locked out. I stick the walker in between the two doors to hold it open till I get the box to the walker. It is not a whole bale, but feels like one to me.


Call the store customer service and ask them to leave it by your door. Delivery I place in the order form to ring my buzzer  I let them in to go to the elevator and leave on 2nd floor bench some leave at my door. Try and see.....


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny took me shopping. It cost him $54. for 13 gallons of gas for his car. I tried to give him some money but he would not take it. He lives about 25 miles from me so it is a 50 mile trip. Yet he will come here on a spur of the moment or if I need anything. Then he bought a Subway chopped salad for our supper to eat at my apartment. We split one with double meat. Since he got here in the afternoon the credit union and store was pretty empty and easier to shop. 

Our store was not out of anything except for Jumbo eggs and distilled water. Not due to a shortage, just that those items were stocked and sold out earlier in the day. Plenty of Philadelphia cream cheese! I got two. Funny that Kraft was giving out $20. during the holiday season to customers to not make cheesecake, when I think that is not what people were buying it so much for. People who eat low carbs/keto food consider it a staple. Use it for many different recipes.

It was quite cold yesterday and during the night. Before next winter, I have to find a way to insulate my HUGE windows better. Maybe they could caulk around the window casing or something. That is where I feel cold air. I have to re-certify for my yearly lease next week so maybe I can find out about that. I have bubble wrap on the window with the air conditioner and actually it is not that window that is the coldest. 

I haven't figured out what I am going to do today. I think I will print out a picture of Rabbit and make it into a get well card for my neighbor. She has been sick with a cold and not left her apartment. I know she is okay because she sent her husband over to tell me. Just missing her and hope to see her soon.


----------



## katlupe

Tonight for my supper (right now, in fact) I am having a hot chocolate peanut butter Keto Chow instead of the pudding or shake because I did not make any shakes up yesterday. I like them to sit overnight unless it is the hot ones or mixed with coffee. Very good so I may do this more often. 

I didn't do much today because of my feet. I did put the compression stocking on and immediately my feet felt much better. Then not too long later the front of my shin just below the knee (not sure if that is consider the shin or not but let's just say it is) started hurting. What to do? It was helping my feet but not my knee and I could not walk once that started. I took one of my wooly socks that was near by and folded it in half and stuck in the top of the stocking where it was pressing on my shin........it worked! I was able to wear them for a good two more hours. 

My dental office called and my appointment is the 12th of April. I am nervous but this is just a preliminary appointment. He said they will put me to sleep (the other dentist I went to did not do that or even mention doing that). It is the shots I can't take. That was the worst pain I ever had in my whole life. I have to do this no matter how hard it is. When I was a child my mother had to give me a sedative before my appointments. The dentist told her to do it before we got there! I was just as bad going to the doctor.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny took me shopping. It cost him $54. for 13 gallons of gas for his car. I tried to give him some money but he would not take it. He lives about 25 miles from me so it is a 50 mile trip. Yet he will come here on a spur of the moment or if I need anything. Then he bought a Subway chopped salad for our supper to eat at my apartment. We split one with double meat. Since he got here in the afternoon the credit union and store was pretty empty and easier to shop.
> 
> Our store was not out of anything except for Jumbo eggs and distilled water. Not due to a shortage, just that those items were stocked and sold out earlier in the day. Plenty of Philadelphia cream cheese! I got two. Funny that Kraft was giving out $20. during the holiday season to customers to not make cheesecake, when I think that is not what people were buying it so much for. People who eat low carbs/keto food consider it a staple. Use it for many different recipes.
> 
> It was quite cold yesterday and during the night. Before next winter, I have to find a way to insulate my HUGE windows better. Maybe they could caulk around the window casing or something. That is where I feel cold air. I have to re-certify for my yearly lease next week so maybe I can find out about that. I have bubble wrap on the window with the air conditioner and actually it is not that window that is the coldest.
> 
> I haven't figured out what I am going to do today. I think I will print out a picture of Rabbit and make it into a get well card for my neighbor. She has been sick with a cold and not left her apartment. I know she is okay because she sent her husband over to tell me. Just missing her and hope to see her soon.


you've  just got to take a look at..the  3m...shrink wrap for windows...perfectly  clear...good seal ...and easy


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> you've  just got to take a look at..the  3m...shrink wrap for windows...perfectly  clear...good seal ...and easy


Except my windows are very tall and there is no way I can stand on the windowsill, even though it is pretty wide. I would like to get the maintenance to do it for me.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> Tonight for my supper (right now, in fact) I am having a hot chocolate peanut butter Keto Chow instead of the pudding or shake because I did not make any shakes up yesterday. I like them to sit overnight unless it is the hot ones or mixed with coffee. Very good so I may do this more often.
> 
> I didn't do much today because of my feet. I did put the compression stocking on and immediately my feet felt much better. Then not too long later the front of my shin just below the knee (not sure if that is consider the shin or not but let's just say it is) started hurting. What to do? It was helping my feet but not my knee and I could not walk once that started. I took one of my wooly socks that was near by and folded it in half and stuck in the top of the stocking where it was pressing on my shin........it worked! I was able to wear them for a good two more hours.
> 
> My dental office called and my appointment is the 12th of April. I am nervous but this is just a preliminary appointment. He said they will put me to sleep (the other dentist I went to did not do that or even mention doing that). It is the shots I can't take. That was the worst pain I ever had in my whole life. I have to do this no matter how hard it is. When I was a child my mother had to give me a sedative before my appointments. The dentist told her to do it before we got there! I was just as bad going to the doctor.





katlupe said:


> Except my windows are very tall and there is no way I can stand on the windowsill, even though it is pretty wide. I would like to get the maintenance to do it for me.


I bought a ladder tallest one that opens up there is 3 sizes and has a bag that attaches to the top holder. I leave it open. Yet maintenance would do the trick I would like to know this so I can call on them to help me with my portable air conditioner. 
I had a neighbor help me last year however he did not want to leave since With me being 5" and him 6 " young man I felt a little unsafe thought he seemed as a mama's boy I'm  sure he felt very lonely.
Anyway, just saying I feel I'm almost in Africa......actually it's about even no one bothers with no one. At the moment 211 is dangerous I say. I  bumped his cloud by reporting him he's not happy I believe he is the one pushing my buzzer 
I think everytime he has to go out side to smoke so I don't think he wants to thank me at all. I remember him awhile ago when I was coming back from shopping he was outside smoking with a female neighbor who no longer lives here.. I always wondered what had happened to her. She worked full time and was not young yet he had his foot blocking her from leaving to go inside, usually I would had said a few words to her in passing though not this time. But I did sense the heaviness of the downside of his presence about her. I looked and went by without a hello. So, why I post this is common sense to me.
Just saying in case...
...


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> Except my windows are very tall and there is no way I can stand on the windowsill, even though it is pretty wide. I would like to get the maintenance to do it for me.


oh....that'd be  hard to keep up every winter...unless maintenance  could put up a curtain  rod and use light colored temperature  control  curtains...difficult  to  come up with an idea that'd work


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> oh....that'd be  hard to keep up every winter...unless maintenance  could put up a curtain  rod and use light colored temperature  control  curtains...difficult  to  come up with an idea that'd work



That's okay, I won't change my curtains. I will just block the bottom windows best I can. I can live with it.


----------



## katlupe

Tonight I can  hear music playing from the bars across the city parking lot. They have back doors and some of their customers park in that parking lot. Some nights it is louder than others. Thursday, Friday for sure and sometimes on Saturday. It does not bother me because I like all types of music and it is not really that loud since my windows are closed of course. 

It has been a very long time since I have gone to a bar. I can't believe I even used to do that. But I even worked in a bar as the bartender and night manager. Now I can't remember when I even had a drink. Alcohol doesn't agree with me. I get really sick if I even have half a drink. And hot. I turn beet red almost immediately. If anyone wondered if I was drinking it would be easy to tell. My son was fortunate to inherit this condition from me. He doesn't drink either.

Besides.........I'd rather eat ice cream.


----------



## Autumn72

Me too


----------



## katlupe

Since I bought my new coffeemaker in December (my Christmas gift to myself) I have been enjoying my coffee very much. I have also been buying a new brand of coffee beans which I really like a lot. I did not buy a new bag this month because I have one and half bags left of the Eight O' Clock brand that I was buying at Walmart. I need to use that up first. I can really taste the difference! I will not waste anything and especially food or coffee. I will suffer through it. I have half a bag of the good stuff left, but going to try to use this for a few days and then a day of good. Yes, there is a big difference. 

If something helps you stick to your food plan and it is not the cleanest ingredients, then it might be worth using. I feel that way about sugar-free soda. I have had a love hate relationship with soda for a long time. My first husband was a coke addict. Truly, he was. We had a second refrigerator in our garage and it was full of coke. Back then (80's) you could get a 2-liter bottle for .88 a bottle and I would fill that refrigerator with it. In his office he had a refrigerator that he kept those little bottles of coke for clients and himself, of course. 

I hadn't been buying it much myself since moving here. And Sonny is a coffee person or ice water or ice tea. So I wasn't really into soda. Now I have not had any sugar since the week after Thanksgiving, except on Dec. 10th we went to the Chinese restaurant and their food is heavily sugared. None since then. 

Now I am using Zevia, which is a sugar-free soda that uses Stevia and nothing to color it. It is clear. I bought it on a whim and now am buying it every month from Amazon. I hated all diet sodas and could never drink one. This one I really enjoy and it is good (at least to me........not going to taste like sugar because it is not sugar). I get what they call the rainbox pack of 24 cans. It is the variety and I like having a different flavor each evening. It helps me satisfy that urge for sweets that is not completely gone, but less than it used to be.


----------



## katlupe

I wonder if you put someone on ignore here, does that mean you cannot see any board or thread that they have posted on? Or just their post or comments? Can they see yours? I was wondering if it is like fakebook where the other person cannot see anything you post or comment and you can't see theirs either.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Autumn72

I too would like the answer to that shall we try this together pressing the ignore button on


----------



## Devi

When you put someone on Ignore, *only that person's posts* do not display in the thread (or on the page of the thread where they posted). There is ALWAYS a link at the bottom to display ignored content.

In other words, you did not put the entire thread on Ignore. I don't think there's a way to do that.


----------



## katlupe

Devi said:


> When you put someone on Ignore, *only that person's posts* do not display in the thread (or on the page of the thread where they posted). There is ALWAYS a link at the bottom to display ignored content.
> 
> In other words, you did not put the entire thread on Ignore. I don't think there's a way to do that.


Thank you, Devi! Sometimes one person's attitude can shift the good feeling I get from this forum most of the time. No sense in letting an unhappy miserable person ruin it for myself if I don't have to. I have no interaction with it and plan to keep it that way.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Thank you, Devi! Sometimes one person's attitude can shift the good feeling I get from this forum most of the time. No sense in letting an unhappy miserable person ruin it for myself if I don't have to. I have no interaction with it and plan to keep it that way.


The only time you won't see a whole thread is if the person you have on ignore _started_ the thread.. otherwise it's as Devi said, you only not see the person who is on ignore's  posts


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> The only time you won't see a whole thread is if the person you have on ignore _started_ the thread.. otherwise it's as Devi said, you only not see the person who is on ignore's  posts


Oh good, that would be fine with me. Right now, I usually don't go to any thread that person is on. Will that person be able to read this thread, my diary?


----------



## bingo

i  had to do an ignore...just says..you are  ignoring  comments  by this member...if they can read the diary...I don't know if they can comment  or not.....sorry that happened  hon...it'll  be  alright


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Oh good, that would be fine with me. Right now, I usually don't go to any thread that person is on. Will that person be able to read this thread, my diary?


yes !!


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> yes !!


however if they comment on it, you won't see the comment


----------



## bingo

we are having fun over here ....keep this  diary going ...if you can...nothing  else compares


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> we are having fun over here ....keep this  diary going ...if you can...nothing  else compares


I will. I wasn't considering getting rid of it. Just one negative member who always says something to attack someone. Not here and not to me. Just sometimes you need to eliminate the negativity. I don't even care to see it.


----------



## katlupe

So far today, I have made coleslaw, two batches of Keto Chow (salted caramel and eggnog) for tomorrow and the following day and now have yogurt in the Instant Pot. Sounds like a lot but it really is easy. I like to have it all done before I want it. My kitchen is a wreck but I got the dishes all washed while I was doing it. Now I have 8 hours to go on the yogurt. So going to clean my bunny boy's cage.


----------



## katlupe

My first time making yogurt since I moved here 4 years ago. I used to make it all before here but the old fashioned ways. This is SO much easier!


----------



## katlupe

I had to get up at 1:00 AM to pour the yogurt into the strainer. It tasted great! I will leave it in the strainer pretty much all day. At least until I am sure it has strained out enough of the whey to be the consistency I want. I will be using it for sour cream and to make salad dressings as well as eating it like it is. I want to have perfected this Greek yogurt so when I have the rest of my teeth extracted I will have something easy to eat (along with the Keto Chow and bone broth).

Tomorrow I go back to my therapist at the Lymphedema clinic. I asked them if I could get a wheelchair transport when I get there to get to their office. It is a LONG way down the building, which is hospital, all the way to the basement. Last time I could not walk for next few days afterwards. I know walking is good for me, but something about those hard floors is hard on me. In Walmart it is too but I try to get in and out as fast as possible.


----------



## katlupe

I finished the Greek Yogurt. Came out perfect! 10 jars of it in the refrigerator.


----------



## katlupe

We had a major snowstorm here yesterday. So had to cancel my appointment at the Lymphedema clinic. Of course. That is why I hate to make appointments. Sonny could not get his car out of his driveway and I did not want to go anywhere on these roads.

So I stayed home and did laundry instead. The snow kept coming down. Pretty much all day.

Much better today though it was cold in the morning. I think it was in the fifties when Sonny came to pick me up today. He wasn't wearing a jacket so that was my clue! lol 

Went to Walmart and got some groceries. This time they had plenty of jumbo eggs but we did get the last 4 packages of bacon (2 for me 2 for Sonny). There was only 1 gallon of distilled water left. At least now I do not have to bother loading up those gallons of drinking water since I now have it delivered. Really happy I did that!


----------



## katlupe

It is funny how life changes constantly. You get used to things and then there is a small change and usually, at least in my experience, that change as tiny as it may be, will cause a major shift in other parts of your life. I can't think of all the changes I have gone through in the past four years of living here and on my own but there has been many. There is a saying that if you want to change your life then change one thing you do every day. That really works one change at a time. The reason, I _think_, is that one change compared to many at the same time is too overwhelming. 

Today I wake up to a major snowstorm and the last two days was like spring. That is NY weather for you. I always expect snow and cold temperatures in March and April too. Not having a car makes it easy to deal with. The car owners in my building have to move their cars at a certain time so the plow can do the parking lot. I love not having to worry about that. Back in 1992, I lived in an apartment complex that had a big carport behind the buildings for tenants' cars. So when it snowed they were covered and didn't have to move them around. 

I am planning on making a pork roast in the Instant Pot today. But letting it cook like a crock pot using the manual button. I never use the slow cook button on it. I like this method best. That will be good for supper today. 

It is strange how the apartments in this building are designed. I am on the backside of the building and have big windows that I can see outside and brings in light all day long. Across the hall those apartments are on the front side of the building and face the street. Their windows, at least the apartment I have been in, are higher up and not easy to see out if you are standing in front of them. Upstairs on the 3rd floor, those apartments get a lot of light but you can't see out of them at all standing in front of them. Too high up. Especially if you are short. 

I hope whoever reads this today has a wonderful day!


----------



## katlupe

Snow Day! Out my window this morning. Still coming down.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wasn't snowing  when we got up ,,now it is .

Took Mac for a walk,, made it to around   garage & he  had had enough.
Rather than let him pull on leash , dropped it & let him go to the house.

Once he was inside , I went back out & put  seeds in bird feeder.


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on organizing my dressers and vanity drawers. I need to make my storage more efficient and better organized. I realized I was wasting space and in a studio apartment that is not wise. I do not use the vanity to do make up anymore since I do that in the bathroom. The lighting is much better. I can use the vanity drawers for stuff other than make up and jewelry. Instead of storing things, if I don't use something I get rid of it. 

One big problem I have and always have had is the electric wires for various things. I have plenty of outlets. Six through out the main part of the apartment not counting the kitchen and bathroom. On the center part of the vanity I have a power strip with the equipment for my internet plugged in and a lamp. I had one of my air purifiers on the vanity and plugged in there as well. I recently watched videos on where is the best place to put a air purifier and it is in the center of a room??? How can you do that when it has a cord and has to be plugged in? Even if I did not have a pet to worry about, it is a big hazard having a cord running across your floor. So I took the air purifier down from the vanity and it is setting in a corner of the bathroom for right now.

My goal is to have all my things put away in places where I always know where they are. I could get something in the dark and not have to turn a light on to find it. That is why I always put things away after I am done using them. Trouble I have is putting things away in the kitchen cupboards since I can't reach past the bottom shelf. I have to stand on a stool, a small one, but still even getting up on that is an act of bravery for me. That is why I have so many things on my counter. I would rather it was bare. My plates and bowls are on it where I can easily reach them. 

Well, that is probably more than you wanted to know, but that is what I am doing today and this week. It will keep me busy and not wanting to go outside or anywhere else. I imagine snow clean up will be going on today. So I just turn up the music........


----------



## bingo

we also occupy a small space...downsized  a lot...i  am always  thinking of how to maximize  storage space and make it accessible...
my husband's  a little  pack ratty...but finally  comes around to my plan...ha!


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> we also occupy a small space...downsized  a lot...i  am always  thinking of how to maximize  storage space and make it accessible...
> my husband's  a little  pack ratty...but finally  comes around to my plan...ha!


When I moved in here in 2018 I got rid of a lot of things I had. Since that time I have gotten rid of even more. I hate to have clutter and in a studio apartment it is all open so I see it all the time. I have been trying to make it easy to clean, which it is pretty much. Next spot to hit is my storage locker downstairs and mostly Christmas stuff and photos. I have no one to leave any of my stuff to. So trying to organize now.

Something I took note of is that every year they do a inspection of the apartments. Whatever needs fixing is written down and then a few weeks or months later the maintenance man comes and takes care of it. Another thing that is checked during the inspection is the condition of your apartment as far as being clean or cluttered. And they mean overly cluttered or as they mentioned in the notice "hoarding situations". A couple of tenants had to throw their boxes of things out whether they wanted to or not.

So I make sure not to have anything under my bed or piled up in my closets. They are neat and orderly. It looks better that way.


----------



## bingo

in all your photos..your home is pleasantly  cozy and  neat


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> in all your photos..your home is pleasantly  cozy and  neat


Thank you, bingo! I try.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I have been reading previous posts on this diary and see several members who seem to be gone. Missing them as they posted on here in the beginning quite a bit. It is funny but when you only know people online and then don't hear from them again, you feel sad about them not posting ever again. Not knowing what happened to them or why they left. In person, you can know people very well and they go out of your life and you figure they are just busy or moved or something like that. And maybe you bump into them in the store or somewhere.


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon, six of us, five from this floor and one from the 3rd floor had coffee at one of our apartments. It was fun. We laughed a lot. No discussing management or other tenants. We are past that now. When the husband walked in from the grocery store, he was surprised to see all of us sitting there drinking coffee. He just said, "guess we are having a party." 

I just made chicken wings in the Nuwave oven. I did not coat them with anything other than Redmond's seasoned salt. Just a package of six which is enough for me. I just wanted to see if I could make them in the Nuwave and how they would come out. Sometimes I really want them but they are so overpriced. I don't like to fry anything in oil because it is so messy. This will do for me. I will see how I can improve them next time.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, as I mentioned in the above post, I made chicken wings in the Nuwave oven. They came out pretty good. I was lazy and didn't make the wing sauce or blue cheese dressing to go with them. Next time. Here is a picture of how they looked and I might add that they were as good as they looked even without sauce.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a set of three boxes that are made to hold all your wires connected to the electric outlets or to put a power strip inside it. I just hate the way a bunch of wires look and have been searching for a solution to this ugly problem for some time now. This is the biggest one that I didn't put the power strip in since I fastened it (actually two separate strips next to each other) to the file cabinet. But I was able to put the largest external hard drive inside it with the wires running to the power strips on the file cabinets.

Inside the box:


As you can see, wires still show. It is difficult to place things so they don't show at all. I am waiting for a "sleeve" that I am hoping will help as the wires are encased in this sleeve thing.


----------



## Pepper

Great idea!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I bought a set of three boxes that are made to hold all your wires connected to the electric outlets or to put a power strip inside it. I just hate the way a bunch of wires look and have been searching for a solution to this ugly problem for some time now. This is the biggest one that I didn't put the power strip in since I fastened it (actually two separate strips next to each other) to the file cabinet. But I was able to put the largest external hard drive inside it with the wires running to the power strips on the file cabinets.
> 
> Inside the box:
> View attachment 213224
> 
> As you can see, wires still show. It is difficult to place things so they don't show at all. I am waiting for a "sleeve" that I am hoping will help as the wires are encased in this sleeve thing.
> 
> View attachment 213225


I've looked at those boxes over the last year , really to put my external gang sockets in which I hide under the side tables.. but tbh, I think the box looks like a box on the floor if you get my meaning..In my house, people would be thinking why is there a box on the floor..


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> This morning I have been reading previous posts on this diary and see several members who seem to be gone. Missing them as they posted on here in the beginning quite a bit. It is funny but when you only know people online and then don't hear from them again, you feel sad about them not posting ever again. Not knowing what happened to them or why they left. In person, you can know people very well and they go out of your life and you figure they are just busy or moved or something like that. And maybe you bump into them in the store or somewhere.


This is why we have this thread. If someone has been missing a considerable amount of time, and has been a regular poster, we put a call out on here..

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/sf-members-silver-alert-missing-in-action.67662/page-4


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> This is why we have this thread. If someone has been missing a considerable amount of time, and has been a regular poster, we put a call out on here..
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/sf-members-silver-alert-missing-in-action.67662/page-4


I know it is there but was not wanting to be attacked by someone on that thread. That is why I put that someone on ignore now. Don't feel like putting up with those nasty comments. I try to stay away from those situations.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I've looked at those boxes over the last year , really to put my external gang sockets in which I hide under the side tables.. but tbh, I think the box looks like a box on the floor if you get my meaning..In my house, people would be thinking why is there a box on the floor..


You could put something on top of it like a planter or a decor item.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> You could put something on top of it like a planter or a decor item.


no I don't think that would work in my house tbh


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I know it is there but was not wanting to be attacked by someone on that thread. That is why I put that someone on ignore now. Don't feel like putting up with those nasty comments. I try to stay away from those situations.


yes but if you have that person on ignore  you won't see their posts on any thread not just this one...


----------



## katlupe

I have to share my favorite YouTube channel that I have been following forever. This is a good one!


----------



## bingo

Aneeda used to be in here lots...last i  saw she was trying to get  straightened  out and get back!
We hope for all!
Chicken's getting  me hungry!....Yeah...now those pesky cords are out of dusts way too!..Seems like cords gather up dust...hard to clean too.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday Sonny took me grocery shopping. The store was not crowded so it was nice. Then we stopped at Subway and got a chopped salad that we split. Came back to my apartment and had our salad. It was a pretty nice day. Like a real spring day. 52 degrees when we came back here.

Today I am doing a bunch of things. Made coleslaw early this morning. So that will be my vegetable for the next few days. Just need to cook some meat to go with it every day. Then I took everything off my bookcase to clean and rearrange it. The CD's were on two different bookcases and they should be all together. So I did that and put them in order so I can find what I am looking for quickly. Looks much better now.

I went downstairs to get my package from Amazon. Very heavy! I was dragging.....or trying to drag it to the elevator when our maintenance man gets off the elevator. He dragged it onto the elevator and rode up with me to my apartment! I think God was watching out for me.

I was looking at my orders on Amazon and some items that I order regularly or had ordered in the last month or two have gone up in price quite a bit. The yogurt strainer I bought on March 2nd, had gone up $9.12! And many other items also. Sometimes when a YouTube channel makes a recipe and puts a link for a certain item (like the yogurt strainer) and causes the item to get a lot of purchases, the price will go up a lot. Could be that is what happened with this except I do see a lot of prices increasing on other types of products too. Dollar store is looking more attractive every day!


----------



## hollydolly

Be careful of that Kat..and everyone, when you watch a youtube video for anything, and they're promoting something , some make-up, some cookware, so clothing,  anything at all, and they put the link under the video...do not click on it. The reason it's there is because for every click,  the video maker gets a percentage from Amazon or whatever company..

... Instead look for the item online , whether Amazon or anywhere , and find it cheaper.. you almost always will


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> was not wanting to be attacked by someone on that thread. That is why I put that someone on ignore now.


Hard to believe anyone would attack you, Kat!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I have to share my favorite YouTube channel that I have been following forever. This is a good one!


Oh, I loved this! That black bunny running around the rug...so cute. Lorelie seems so very nice.


----------



## RadishRose

The cardboard tubes that paper towels are wrapped around can be used to hold wires in place. Shorter ones, like for toilet paper might be used, also.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> The cardboard tubes that paper towels are wrapped around can be used to hold wires in place. Shorter ones, like for toilet paper might be used, also.


Rabbit would eat the tubes. He loves cardboard. He doesn't bother the wires at all. But some rabbits really do a job on them. Especially charging cords!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Be careful of that Kat..and everyone, when you watch a youtube video for anything, and they're promoting something , some make-up, some cookware, so clothing,  anything at all, and they put the link under the video...do not click on it. The reason it's there is because for every click,  the video maker gets a percentage from Amazon or whatever company..
> 
> ... Instead look for the item online , whether Amazon or anywhere , and find it cheaper.. you almost always will


They are affiliate links and they do not cost you any more money for the product. I used to have them in my blogs and made a bit of money from them myself. Believe me, they don't make much from Amazon unless the item is expensive or they get a zillion people clicking from their blog or videos. In fact, I use their links to shop on Amazon in order to help them with making money on their channels.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Rabbit would eat the tubes. He loves cardboard.


Ooops!


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny came over to work on my mobility chair. He got one tire changed. But could not get the other tire off because he forgot the tool he uses for doing that. The first tire he had off before. So he is coming back tomorrow to finish the job. Needless to say, I was very disappointed because I can't wait to be able to drive it again. Left it out in the hallway for the night. It is safe there. When he finished for the day he had supper here with me. 



It was 70 degrees here today. I cannot believe it. Not here in March. I just now closed my window. Had it open all day. I am not crazy about hot weather so soon. I had to fight the urge to uncover my air condition and turn it on. I will see how tomorrow is. 

This morning I made scrambled egg pudding for the first time. I did it all wrong. You were supposed to put the liquid in first before the eggs and I did it the opposite and tried to blend them. Nope! It was difficult and then I went back to the video of the recipe and saw my mistake. It finally was smooth but it may not turn out perfect. I will eat it though as I am not wasting it. It has to set overnight in the refrigerator so I will not know till tomorrow.


----------



## Sliverfox

What is the difference   between scrambled eggs and  scrambled egg pudding?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> What is the difference   between scrambled eggs and  scrambled egg pudding?


Well as it turned out, I am not really in love with the scrambled egg pudding. I won't be making it again. You make scrambled eggs and they are an ingredient in the pudding. I thought I could have that after I have my dental work done. It is a high protein, keto pudding. 

This is the recipe which is from my favorite YouTube channel.

Scrambled Egg Pudding


----------



## katlupe

I have had a couple of really miserable days. Trying to get out of this slump I am in. I think it was because Sonny was here all day yesterday and then again today. I am not used to having anyone around that much. Even though he was working on the tires for Jazzy, I kept reminding myself that I really wanted him here to do that. Try not to be so miserable in front of him. 

He only got one tire on. The other one has a seized rim. Can't get it off. He tried a bunch of methods. He said he will be back on Monday and he will get it off. I hope so. Otherwise it is no good to me. So that is another thing that has me down. I have independence with my mobility chair. Otherwise I am stuck inside all day. 

So I am looking forward to tomorrow........a quiet day with no noise at home.


----------



## katlupe

I was thinking the other day about how people can be so different. My father-in-law was a nice person and friendly. But after he retired the only thing he had interest in was taking a walk every morning and stopping at a diner for coffee and a doughnut on the way home. He made friends there so he would spend about an hour there. That was the highlight of his day. He would help my mother-in-law with her equipment when she played her music anywhere (nursing homes, churches, senior centers, fairs, etc. lots of different places). They went out to dinner almost every day. 

When his wife died (my MIL) he lost any interest in life. By then his friends were gone but he could not walk that far to go for the morning walks anyway. He was practically blind and deaf (but selective hearing I noticed) and could not watch television either. He stopped going to church since he said he could not hear anything. He lived to be 94 but the last six years were not pleasant for him. His unmarried son lived with him and took care of him and family members came to visit him. He liked that. 

My father was the complete opposite. Not really a social person but very likable and everyone that knew him liked him a lot. He was an outdoor person and could not wait to get outside very morning. He took good care of my mother for many years as she became very crippled until she was bedridden the last couple of years of her life. He went fishing every chance he got and over the years took his grandchildren or my cousins with him. Taught them how to fish among so many other things. 

He worked on gasoline motors as well as on cars out in his garage. People would stop by and give him snowblowers, lawnmowers, rototillers, etc. that they could not fix so they replaced them. He fixed them and used them or gave them to someone who needed one. Over the years, he took care of every car I ever owned. Doing preventative maintenance as well as the repairs. Cars were always a big part of his life and he had owned two gas stations in the past and worked at car dealerships as a mechanic at different times.  

He had a green thumb! Every year he had a huge garden and canned or froze his crops. He is the one who taught me how to do both. I spent many days in his garden with him. After he died, I felt his presence in my own garden (which I certainly miss now). My mother passed away ten years before him so his last years were hard but he didn't stop what he was doing. He just kept going. Had to help his granddaughter and her children a lot. He complained about doing it but it kept his life pretty active. 

He was an avid hunter and really into guns. He did all his own reloads. I remember him doing that in the evenings at the table. He stopped hunting when he felt he could not carry back anything he had shot. So he gave up the hunting part but he never gave up his guns. He liked to target shoot and my brother or his friends would stop by and do that every now and then. My father taught me how to shoot a gun long ago when I was growing up. I could hit the targets but I never took to hunting. 

My point here is that two men both around the same age, lived their lives so completely different. My father had a stroke when he was 93 and was out in his garage rebuilding a carburetor. Came in the house because he felt hot and had a stroke. His great grandson was with him at the time and called his mother. He died about two weeks later. I used to tell him to stop doing something and go take a nap and he'd say there will be plenty of time for naps when he is in that pine box. So it was.


----------



## katlupe

I started my day early today by starting yogurt in the Instant Pot. I have been so encouraged by trying on clothing that I couldn't wear before and now I can that I am really trying to take a walk every day if the weather is good. I walked yesterday, even though it started sprinkling so I didn't go to the park. Just around the front of the building. Today is beautiful so I crossed the street (thank you to the nice tankard truck that stopped and waved me across the street!) and walked in the park. I loved it! 

Came back home and had a Keto Chow amaretto shake and now going to put my feet up for a bit. I feel refreshed and happy. It has gotten hot in here even though it is only 50 degrees outside. I have not started using the air conditioner yet since we are supposed to get a big storm next week. So will just put a fan on. Window is open and it is breezy. 

My street today:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe,, Glad you   got out & enjoyed the nice weather.
Hubby has had me   help move his truck & backhoe  today.

I drove his  side by side ATV.
I'm too short,, finally got an old pillow out of  the truck so I could reach the  gas pedal.
Otherwise I'd been hanging on the steering wheel.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe,, Glad you   got out & enjoyed the nice weather.
> Hubby has had me   help move his truck & backhoe  today.
> 
> I drove his  side by side ATV.
> I'm too short,, finally got an old pillow out of  the truck so I could reach the  gas pedal.
> Otherwise I'd been hanging on the steering wheel.


That's what happens to us short girls! I had a hard time driving full sized trucks for the same reason.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby had a truck with rear dual wheels with 454 engine.  
Seat could slide forward enough for me.
I had a lead foot back than,,wonder I didn't get picked up with it.


----------



## katlupe

Today we played Bingo in the Community Room. Just 3 of us, but it still fun. We can talk and I feel like I am getting to know the lady from upstairs better this way. With more people around, she doesn't talk so much. She is 97 years old and has lived here for 30 years or so. Very nice lady and very smart too!

I made another batch of yogurt yesterday and just took it out of the strainer. I got 9 jars this time. Not sure why I got 10 last time. Same size everything. It doesn't matter. I can use this in place of sour cream or cream cheese. Nice and thick. When you make it yourself you can make it as thick or thin as you like.

It is another beautiful day and I would have liked to take a walk again today, but maybe I overdid it yesterday. Can't really walk very well today. So I will take a break from it. Hopefully tomorrow I can go to the dumpster and take a walk then. Tomorrow afternoon I have an appointment at the lymphedema clinic so I need to be able to walk then.


----------



## katlupe

As you all know, my life completely changed when I moved from my house to this apartment. Not only did I give up a lot of things and pets I loved but a whole different way of life. Living on a homestead was my way of life and I had lived that way a long time. For about 23 years. Every now and then I'd take a job and work for a period of time. I had difficulties with that due to where we lived and the road in the winter. I am not the bravest soul so driving roads that are icy and muddy was not something I was confident doing. I know a lot of women have no problem with it. 

Anyway, when I moved here I tried to keep doing things I used to do. Sometimes I miss those things. Canning my garden produce or foods I bought in bulk locally ( like meats, milk and vegetables or fruits that I did not grow) is one of those. There is just no way I can do that here or any reason I should. For one thing I do not have enough space to keep canning jars of food. I still have most of my canning jars though. I use them in the kitchen for various things though. Like for storage in the cupboard, leftovers, for water, for storing Keto Chow in the refrigerator, and the small ones for yogurt among other things. 

After I clean out the storage locker downstairs I plan on keeping the empty extra jars down there. I just could not get rid of them. Some of them belonged to my parents as they canned a lot too. Maybe in the future I will decide to part with them but for now I am keeping them. And using them as I can. They are so handy for things. I have a few half gallon sizes and two I use for ice tea that I keep in the refrigerator. 

Another reason is that I don't need that much food and here I actually have a freezer which I did not have before. I love it and I hated not having one before. Where I live we have never had a power outage since I moved in. So not worried about losing food. I still like to cook and to make new things. I have been doing that often since I eat low carbs/keto foods only now. Some things did not turn out the way I intended or I just did not like them. So I throw that recipe out and don't bother with it again.

Just my thoughts this morning. Thanks for reading and have a great day!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I had an appointment at the Lymphedema clinic. My legs and feet had gone down a bit, not a lot but a little is better than none. Since the clinic is in a hospital and a long walk from the front door to the office and then to the therapy room, I requested a wheelchair. A security guard took me and the wheelchair he brought was a new model. It was much nicer than normal old transport chairs. Bright blue plastic, higher up and super quiet. I enjoyed my ride! 

On the way home Sonny had to drop off a part he bought for the grader at the go-kart race track he goes to and helps out at. It was closed but he had a key to open the building at the door so he could leave this part. Then he took us on a spin around the track. As soon as I saw that track, I had a feeling he was going to do that. Such a teenager at almost 70 years old! 

Then we stopped at Walmart. It was pretty empty so was enjoyable shopping for a change. I hate when it is crowded. It was starting to rain when we got to my apartment I had him leave me at the ramp and I piled everything up on my walker to come in. That is why I love these rolling walkers! They make transporting stuff so easy. I know I can carry at least two bags on it and I can carry a light bag along with it. I only had two and a jug of water to carry. I am always happy to get home.


----------



## hollydolly

Sounds like you had a pretty good day Kat... and a spin around the track too... 

Was your patient transfer chair anything like the ones we have here..  quite high seat, Blue leather, and pneumatic wheels..?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Sounds like you had a pretty good day Kat... and a spin around the track too...
> 
> Was your patient transfer chair anything like the ones we have here..  quite high seat, Blue leather, and pneumatic wheels..?


Yes, kind of like that but not exactly. So comfortable!


----------



## katlupe

I am encouraged by my visit to my Lymphedema therapist so I am trying to do what she advised. So now every time I take a shower I am doing first the dry brushing and then spraying on the magnesium oil. Wait 20 minutes. Then shower. So it takes me longer than just deciding to shower and turning the water on. I am not positive I can stick to doing that but I will try to at least do it some of the time. It does help.

The compression stockings are a whole other story. Doctors and therapists love them. But for me, they cut into the front of my leg, the shin area and it swells up. The therapist cut a piece of foam for me to put in there where it was hurting. By the time I got home, it left the indention of the foam! So I am back to my own way which is to wear them two to four hours, which is when they become unbearable, then take them off. I will not wear them once they hurt. They relieve my feet and ankles but it is the area on the shin that I can't take.


----------



## Kika

Kat, I just wanted to mention how much I enjoy reading your "Reflections on my life."  You are a very good writer and have had an interesting life.  Thank you for writing it.


----------



## Pepper

What borough are you in @Kika, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Kika

Pepper said:


> What borough are you in @Kika, if you don't mind me asking.


Manhattan.  You?


----------



## Pepper

Kika said:


> Manhattan.  You?


I'm in Manhattan twice a week on the UES, but I live in Brooklyn.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> Kat, I just wanted to mention how much I enjoy reading your "Reflections on my life."  You are a very good writer and have had an interesting life.  Thank you for writing it.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate you reading it and your comments.


----------



## katlupe

When I got married in the seventies, my husband was from the Bronx and later his family moved to Oceanside. So went there often. Sometimes we would spend the week-end at their house and go to Long Beach during the day. They owned a liquor store in the Bronx and my FIL worked there every day. We would stop there on our way out to their house to see him at work. I loved the street it was on because it had those individual stores which we do not have here. The produce market, the bakery, the candy store, the meat market, the fish market and of course, the liquor store. Loved those places! 

I always think people who say they hate NYC do not really know the city at all. I had a lot of experiences there due to my husband and they are good memories for me and my son. So even though that marriage ended in divorce due to him cheating on me, I am thankful for the life he showed me. I would have never had the chance to do or see the things I did if it wasn't for him.

They owned a yacht that they kept it out on Fire Island all summer so that was another experience I would have never had. We had a lot of fun out there and met a lot of people that would have never crossed this upstate girl's path for sure!

Have to go check my mouse, it is acting crazy again.


----------



## Kika

Pepper said:


> I'm in Manhattan twice a week on the UES, but I live in Brooklyn.


Born and raised in Brooklyn.  Live on the UES.


----------



## katlupe

Today is a sad day for my neighbor because she has to re-home her birds. Today, her Amazon parrot left with his new owners. I will miss hearing him talking in the morning. The new owners look like they will give him a good home. She still has a few others who will be needing homes. She is a private person who keeps to herself but I am sure she is hurting today. 

Yesterday, when I used the magnesium oil on my feet, calves, knees and hand I was surprised that it did not cause me to itch anymore. It always does that when you need magnesium. If it does not, then you are getting enough. Finally! I take it in drops with my electrolytes daily. My body is slow to respond to most things but when it finally does I start to really notice the difference. In the past, I have given up on things because of that fact. Not now. Not anymore. I will tough it out.

Most of the morning I was listening to music and coloring. It is very relaxing to do so and it is my time to think about things. It was rather cloudy and sprinkling on and off all morning but it has brightened up some now. Not sure if I will make it outside to the dumpster today or just wait till tomorrow morning.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday......


----------



## katlupe

At times I feel helpless and so out of control. Then when I try to talk to a professional or a person employed by an agency of some kind for help or information, they are of little help. Most times they know less than I do. Whether it is medical, computer related or financial I usually end up following my own thoughts on how to fix whatever it is. Most times it is the first thing I was going to do from the start. 

When I discuss the problem, whatever it is (not talking about any particular problems), I look at the person or professional I am talking to and see they don't have a clue of what to do. If it is a health problem I look at their health and see it is way worse than mine and that I would never do what they do. Most times they just rely on the medical so-call professionals. Even though you can go to a dozen different doctors or whatever and get a different protocol from every single one.

If I am researching on the computer any certain problem, I go to many different sites and examine their resources as well. Just because something has been written or studied it does not make it right or true. Many studies are funded by the industry that profits by switching the public's belief toward their product or service. That is the cause of misinformation which is widespread at this time and in the past too. 

As I get older I find life experiences count. I have lived a life and seen many situations throughout my life. Some I wish I had never experienced but now they are part of my life of learning. Learning what to do in certain situations. Learning how to deal with people and problems of life. One bit of knowledge my mother taught me was to put down on paper the pro and con of every problem and work it out from that. I do that often. It works. 

This was not about any big problem I have. Just my thoughts on problems in general.


----------



## katlupe

Well just had the kind of start to my morning that I could live without. Smoke alarm! Went out in the hallway and there was a lot of smoke! Panic time for me! Tried to catch Rabbit but he was having no part of that and was too fast for me. I called 911 and they said they were already on their way. Turns out the other side of the building, not our apartments, had smoke and they had already opened their windows. Finally the alarm was turned off. I think it was from the theater which is just beyond the double doors at the end of my hallway. Horrible feeling when I saw the smoke.....


----------



## katlupe

Those double doors are a little ways from my own. This picture does not show how smokey it really was. I thought my glasses were fogged up at first. Nope, it was the smoke. I talked to the fireman and it was not a fire but a smoke machine that is used in the theater. Someone forgot to turn it off last night!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Those double doors are a little ways from my own. This picture does not show how smokey it really was. I thought my glasses were fogged up at first. Nope, it was the smoke. I talked to the fireman and it was not a fire but a smoke machine that is used in the theater. Someone forgot to turn it off last night!
> 
> View attachment 214853


Gee whiz, what a scare! All because of a little mistake.
Thank goodness it wasn't anything major...especially since you couldn't catch Rabbit.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Gee whiz, what a scare! All because of a little mistake.
> Thank goodness it wasn't anything major...especially since you couldn't catch Rabbit.


All I know is I am not leaving without my rabbit! 

At least four of us on my floor cannot walk down the stairs. I guess in that case, I would try going backwards with the carrier in one hand and holding onto the rail. My neighbor said she could go down on her butt. We might be slow to get out. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## hollydolly

How many stairs do you have to go down Kat ?>. is there a lift ..(elevator)... ?..altho' they do say in the event of a fire not to get in an lift...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> How many stairs do you have to go down Kat ?>. is there a lift ..(elevator)... ?..altho' they do say in the event of a fire not to get in an lift...


Yes, we have an elevator right across the hall from my apartment. You are not supposed to get on it if there is a fire. The exit stairs are just down the hall. That is where we were instructed to go in case of fire. I don't know how many stairs there are since I have never gone down them before. Maybe I should experiment just to see if I could.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Yes, we have an elevator right across the hall from my apartment. You are not supposed to get on it if there is a fire. The exit stairs are just down the hall. That is where we were instructed to go in case of fire. I don't know how many stairs there are since I have never gone down them before. Maybe I should experiment just to see if I could.


yes I think that's a very good idea. Wait until Sonny is there and do a dry run.. , not to be maudlin' but it might be needed to save your life...


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Yes, we have an elevator right across the hall from my apartment. You are not supposed to get on it if there is a fire. The exit stairs are just down the hall. That is where we were instructed to go in case of fire. I don't know how many stairs there are since I have never gone down them before.* Maybe I should experiment just to see if I could.*


I think that you and the other ladies should come up with a plan at your next coffee meeting and then do a drill.

Thankful that you and Rabbit are ok!


----------



## bingo

what is a smoke machine...sounds like something that  needs to go


----------



## hollydolly

bingo said:


> what is a smoke machine...sounds like something that  needs to go


it's not actually smoke. It's used in Tv production, theatres and concerts to create the illusion of smoke...

Liquid carbon dioxide (CO2), stored in compressed cylinders, is used in conjunction with theatrical fog machines to produce "low-lying" fog effects. When liquid CO2 is used to chill theatrical fog, the result is a thick fog that stays within a few feet of the ground.


----------



## bingo

hollydolly said:


> it's not actually smoke. It's used in Tv production, theatres and concerts to create the illusion of smoke...
> 
> Liquid carbon dioxide (CO2), stored in compressed cylinders, is used in conjunction with theatrical fog machines to produce "low-lying" fog effects. When liquid CO2 is used to chill theatrical fog, the result is a thick fog that stays within a few feet of the ground.


oh..
thanks


----------



## katlupe

I am anxious this year for the weather to get nicer. I really want to try to stick to a program of walking with my walker outside every day. Even if it is just around the front of our building. I will see if I can do it every day and go a little further a little bit at a time. I like to use the term "kaizen" which is a Japanese word that is used in business to implement small changes for improvement a little bit at a time. Or what I call "little steps' which is the name of an old blog I used to write. Little steps lead to bigger improvements in whatever you are working on. Business or your personal life.

Making little changes in my life is much easier now living here. I can do whatever I want, whenever I want. For me change can be difficult but if I push myself I find I like the changes. Of course, money is always an issue and I try to make changes that will not cost me more money. Like giving up having my nails done (which I truly loved and do miss) because I chose to spend that money on getting my hair colored at the salon. I felt it was more important than the nails and I am glad I did it. 

Today I am working on designing a program to exercise my arms. I have lost my strength and shape of them due to not really using them. One of my favorite YouTube channels, Bob & Brad, Physical Therapists, give examples of certain dumbbell exercises not to do. They were ones I used to do (long ago when I worked out regularly). They say you do not want to put undue stress on your back and I didn't realize they did that. So figuring out a small work-out with the light dumbbells I have now. I have bands too but not crazy about them.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> I am anxious this year for the weather to get nicer. I really want to try to stick to a program of walking with my walker outside every day. Even if it is just around the front of our building. I will see if I can do it every day and go a little further a little bit at a time. I like to use the term "kaizen" which is a Japanese word that is used in business to implement small changes for improvement a little bit at a time. Or what I call "little steps' which is the name of an old blog I used to write. Little steps lead to bigger improvements in whatever you are working on. Business or your personal life.
> 
> Making little changes in my life is much easier now living here. I can do whatever I want, whenever I want. For me change can be difficult but if I push myself I find I like the changes. Of course, money is always an issue and I try to make changes that will not cost me more money. Like giving up having my nails done (which I truly loved and do miss) because I chose to spend that money on getting my hair colored at the salon. I felt it was more important than the nails and I am glad I did it.
> 
> Today I am working on designing a program to exercise my arms. I have lost my strength and shape of them due to not really using them. One of my favorite YouTube channels, Bob & Brad, Physical Therapists, give examples of certain dumbbell exercises not to do. They were ones I used to do (long ago when I worked out regularly). They say you do not want to put undue stress on your back and I didn't realize they did that. So figuring out a small work-out with the light dumbbells I have now. I have bands too but not crazy about them.


Bob & Brad are great


----------



## katlupe

This morning I managed to get my walk in. All the way from the dumpster around my building to the end of the block and back inside. I don't know how far that is but for an old crippled woman with a walker it is an accomplishment.  I consider it exercise even though it is not aerobic. I wish it was. Maybe some day I will join the YMCA so I can use the pool. Now that would be exercise I would love to do. Right now I cannot afford to join though I know they have a grant program and I hate to apply for something like that and be accepted and then not use it enough to warrant getting the grant. So I will see how things go.

I went to Bingo downstairs in the Community Room. The lady who hosts it had a birthday today so I printed out one of the birthday greetings I have on my computer that I use for fakebook. A brightly colored one and added text to it with her name from Sonny, Rabbit & me. She loved it! Just a piece of paper. Little things make people happy.

Bingo was good. There were 6 of us there. And I think we all had a turn at winning two times each. The lady sitting next to me is sharp as a tack and she will be 98 this year. Sharp as a tack except the day the fire alarm went off she never even knew about it! Till I told her at Bingo. She said she never heard a thing.


----------



## katlupe

It seems to me that I always run out of things I need a few days _before_ my check is due to be deposited. Or a few days _before_ Sonny is coming up. Since I now have Instacart, I can always use that to get what I need. But it does cost me some money for the tip plus the food. About ten bucks most of the time. That is why I really need "Jazzy" fixed! I am lost without it. We had some nice days when I could have gone to the store on my own. I just wish there was a easy way to remove that stubborn tire. 

Everyone is telling me how beautiful our new dollar store is. The store isn't actually new, but the location and building is. It  has been moved closer to me and is right in the middle of the downtown area. The aisles are now wide like Walmart's and the doors going in are electric so I can drive Jazzy right in. It is next door to Walgreen's so I could go to both stores at the same time. It is too far for me to walk. Maybe after it warms up and winter is gone, I could walk by taking many breaks before I get there. With my walker I can sit down and rest a bit. But I am afraid of what the after effects would be like. 

Most of the time, I am not desperate for any particular food item. That is........unless it is the spring mix that I feed to Rabbit. He eats a few handfuls of it through out the day. I normally buy the biggest organic one at Walmart and it is the best of all the stores I get it at. But it is almost empty today and I will try to give him less and just more hay. I have a handful of parsley left so that will help.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

Would the local bus service be a workable compromise?

I remember you talking about learning to use the bus system in earlier posts.

I have thought about doing it here, but haven't screwed up my courage to give it a try.  

In this area, the bus fares have been lowered to fifty cents for seniors in an effort to help with the increased cost of gasoline.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> Would the local bus service be a workable compromise?
> 
> I remember you talking about learning to use the bus system in earlier posts.
> 
> I have thought about doing it here, but haven't screwed up my courage to give it a try.
> 
> In this area, the bus fares have been lowered to fifty cents for seniors in an effort to help with the increased cost of gasoline.


That is something I must learn to do! Our bus service is fifty cents if you have a medicare card.


----------



## RadishRose

Go for it ladies!


----------



## katlupe

For some reason, I have always hated night time. I think that is why I have always gone to sleep early. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I was always afraid of the dark as a child. Yet I did outgrow that. I never noticed it much till I lived at my house (just before here) because it was off the grid and for most of the time that I lived there we had no lights on at night. When my husband decided it was time to turn off the inverter.......we were done. No lights. In the beginning we had kerosene lamps but eventually we did away with those.

Then we had LED lights in the kitchen that did not need the inverter. But they were only on if I was in the kitchen. My Kindle saved my sanity and my life. Once I got that I read constantly. Between the Kindle and my mp3 player I found my happy place once it got dark. The dark there was scary since it was out in the forest and not many cars went by. So when one would drive by at night it would frighten me. My husband would go upstairs and he never would offer comfort to me at those times or during storms when I was highly anxious and fearful. Now when I think about it...........he was mean!

I wonder what makes a person be that way? And especially to their spouse, someone he claims to love? When I told him I was moving out, he did everything he could to try to get me to stay. It was too late. I knew if I backed down and stayed everything would go right back to the way it was in just a few weeks. 

I don't know what got me thinking about that except that is night time and I wish it was morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sometimes I think about the difference between dark in the city and dark in the country.

It's never really dark in my little apartment. 

In the country, I wouldn't be able to see my hand in front of my face.

_“The darkest nights produce the brightest stars.”_ - JohnGreen


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes I think about the difference between dark in the city and dark in the country.
> 
> It's never really dark in my little apartment.
> 
> In the country, I wouldn't be able to see my hand in front of my face.
> 
> _“The darkest nights produce the brightest stars.”_ - JohnGreen


yes it's dark here in the countryside that's true.... but nowhere near as dark as it is at my daughters' place in the mountains, where there's not the tiniest bit of light pollution and the stars are in such abundance you can almost not see the night sky beyond them..


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes I think about the difference between dark in the city and dark in the country.
> 
> It's never really dark in my little apartment.
> 
> In the country, I wouldn't be able to see my hand in front of my face.
> 
> _“The darkest nights produce the brightest stars.”_ - JohnGreen


Yes, my apartment too! The outside lights around my building shine right into my apartment and I don't mind one bit. At my house there were obviously no outside lights either. So if someone came to the door after dark I could not see who it was before I answered our door. After my dog had died, I would be very frightened if someone pulled in the driveway.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> yes it's dark here in the countryside that's true.... but nowehere near as dark as it is at my daughters' place in the mountains, where there's not the tiniest bit of light pollution and the stars are in such abundance you can almost not see the night sky beyond them..


That was the way it was at my house. The sky was magnificent! My son used to stay outside for hours and when I asked what he was doing out there in the dark, he'd answer, "Looking at the sky."


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> That was the way it was at my house. The sky was magnificent! My son used to stay outside for hours and when I asked what he was doing out there in the dark, he'd answer, "Looking at the sky."


oh I love it, it's just as if you live on a different planet than earth when the sky is so full of stars , and you can almost reach up and touch them.. but yes I remember once my DD went to visit her F-i-l..while I was visiting ..she had no near neighbours on the mountain , . and I was alone  with the dogs in the pitch dark  and every little noise had me spooked..


----------



## katlupe

Today turned out to not be my day. Maybe being April Fool's Day had something to do with it. In the very beginning of the day it was going to be a good day. I made beef short ribs in the instant pot (for tomorrow's supper) and they came out perfectly. I was happy. Then  in the middle of getting ready to go with Sonny and do my errands, I had to go downstairs to get my packages that were delivered. One was the case of Zevia and it was heavy. Someone helped me with it and I brought the packages upstairs and then I had to hurry (I hate hurrying, makes me hot).

I left and as I went out the ramp door I realized I forgot to get a coat or jacket. Didn't even have long sleeves on. I can stand it since I'd be in the car anyway. Then I found that I forgot the envelope for my son's rent money order. Two strikes against me so far. Sonny goes in the post office to buy two money orders like he always does. One for my son is which is almost twice what mine is and pay for it with my son's debit card. The other one for me with my debit card. He had the amounts written down on a paper. I had that moment as he got out of the car that I thought I should write the color of the debit card on each amount.......nay, he is already out of the car and on his way. 

As soon as he comes out and hands it to me, I see the receipt to my rent was paid with my son's card! Yikes! After that I had to go inside my son's credit union and get the difference in cash. Then after we gave my son his cash and had lunch at the Chinese Buffet, went to my credit union which is across from Walmart and deposited that money in my account. I know it is my fault for not doing the transactions myself but walking has been hard and he is much faster than me. He felt terrible because he could see how upset I was. I tried not to show it.  I could not relax until I got that money in my account. Thank goodness I hadn't paid any of my bills yet. 

I feel bad that I also ate Chinese food today. Forget finding anything keto on a buffet in a Chinese restaurant. And especially if it is your favorite food. So I ate it but only one plate. I did not need to get seconds or dessert. I bought a pint of ice cream at Walmart and ate that when we got home. I figured I messed up with the lunch, I may as well have ice cream too, but a small amount. Limited how much I could eat. I am an ice cream addict. 

Earlier I went to the manager's office and signed my new lease. It went up $14.00. Nothing to complain about there. I see people posting on fakebook how much their rents have gone up. Some a few hundred dollars. I have a beautiful apartment and life is good here. So it is fine with me.

So that was my day........praying for a better one tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Kat...is that a rise of $14 dollars a week or a month ?

yesterday we had huge rises in Utilities, ( Gas and Electricity)  Fuel.. council Tax, National Insurance... over 50 % rise on utilities alone, which are already very expensive.. Millions of people in a panic about how they'll find the extra money...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat...is that a rise of $14 dollars a week or a month ?
> 
> yesterday we had huge rises in Utilities, ( Gas and Electricity)  Fuel.. council Tax, National Insurance... over 50 % rise on utilities alone, which are already very expensive.. Millions of people in a panic about how they'll find the extra money...


A month. I am just thankful it is only that much. It could have been more.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> A month. I am just thankful it is only that much. It could have been more.


oh that's very reasonable then at just a rise of $3.50 per week...


----------



## katlupe

I don't usually have trouble sleeping. It is not that I can't sleep it is that I can't stop thinking of everything I want to do this week. On Sunday nights, it is always difficult to not think about the coming week. So when I go to bed I make a list for the week of everything I need to do and calls I want to make. Then everything I need to do in the morning. It gives me the feeling of having everything under control. Whether I do or not is another story.

In Endicott, NY, which is the next county over (Broome County) the owners of the apartment building I live in has purchased the huge IBM Country Club. It is a big deal in Broome County since so many families spent much of their time there long ago. It has to be demolished and just doing that alone will be millions of dollars. It will not be just for seniors and disabled but for families also. A fitness center, community center, outdoor gardens, etc. Didn't mention a pool but that would be nice too. 

Of course, they get tax credits and grants to do this. I think they said it would have 75 one and two bedroom apartments. Sounds nice. The company, Conifer, LLC, owns many apartment complexes in the northeast and this is what they do. Get these old buildings and remodel or rebuild them and then offer subsidized housing to lower income people. They just finished one in Rochester, for veterans that is really nice. I look at them all on their website. My building has not had much modernizing done to it. Maybe because it is small with only 32 apartments. I like the school building but it would be nice to update it. Our laundry room needs new machines for sure. 

I would not consider moving to it though because I like living in Norwich. And not needing a car here is good thing for me. Just thinking about it and how it will help the people there. I guess I will try to sleep now.


----------



## katlupe

Today I cleaned out the top shelf of the lazy Susan in my kitchen. Where I keep the spices, herbs, seasonings, etc. It was a mess! I found extra garlic powder, smoked paprika and pepper.....lots of pepper! Now it all organized and I added new containers to hold the bottles and keep them neat and orderly. 

My next door neighbor stopped it for a bit. It was the first time she ever came here. I think she liked Rabbit. I have a feeling she might go to Bingo next time we have a game downstairs. At least I will invite her. 

I FINALLY straightened out the mess of Fidalis Care. I accidentally voluntarily took myself out of their program. So I had to make some calls and get back in it. Not till May 1st. So I had to cancel my dentist and appointments for this month. Next month I will start the dental journey which I dread yet I want very badly. Does it make any sense?


----------



## bingo

my teeth  went bad at young age...high iron content  in well water...
just like new set of tires....all out...but a little  at a time...gums had time to do the shrink...now...nothing  needed to  hold em  in


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> my teeth  went bad at young age...high iron content  in well water...
> just like new set of tires....all out...but a little  at a time...gums had time to do the shrink...now...nothing  needed to  hold em  in


I always took good care of my teeth and my health in general. Went for the six month check-up like clockwork. Did the same for my pets. Then when I was with my last husband (3 total and no, I am NOT bragging.....mistakes and horribly unhappy with all of them.) I had no money or insurance to do anything to do with health care. Money for solar and wind systems, money for a big truck I could not drive and money for two motorcycles (one brand new and one 66' sportster being rebuilt), money for computer and video related items......... but nothing for my health care. My teeth got bad and there was nothing I could do about it. Now I can and I am. But it makes me so mad when I think about it.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> I always took good care of my teeth and my health in general. Went for the six month check-up like clockwork. Did the same for my pets. Then when I was with my last husband (3 total and no, I am NOT bragging.....mistakes and horribly unhappy with all of them.) I had no money or insurance to do anything to do with health care. Money for solar and wind systems, money for a big truck I could not drive and money for two motorcycles (one brand new and one 66' sportster being rebuilt), money for computer and video related items......... but nothing for my health care. My teeth got bad and there was nothing I could do about it. Now I can and I am. But it makes me so mad when I think about it.


it's  gonna be great!...i know about the mistakes  we make...sacrifice  for others...it's okay...now......
Forge ahead!....plus...you have a best friend  in Sonny...he sacrifices  to help you...that's  God blessing  you back....brand new pearly whites...soon!...get  that yogurt churnin  hon!


----------



## MrPants

I agree that getting your teeth fixed is one of the best investments you can make for your future health  Eating is critical to your overall health and if one needs to restrict their diet due to poor dental health, that can affect your overall health negatively, not to mention the pleasure we have in eating things we like. There also the benefit of being able to smile confidently again and smiling is always a good thing 

I also understand the anxiety almost everyone feels before having major dental work done but with todays modern methods and pain control options, there's really not much to be concerned about, other than a short period of convalescence after the fact. 

I know you will be very happy you did this for yourself once it's done


----------



## katlupe

MrPants said:


> I agree that getting your teeth fixed is one of the best investments you can make for your future health  Eating is critical to your overall health and if one needs to restrict their diet due to poor dental health, that can affect your overall health negatively, not to mention the pleasure we have in eating things we like. There also the benefit of being able to smile confidently again and smiling is always a good thing
> 
> I also understand the anxiety almost everyone feels before having major dental work done but with todays modern methods and pain control options, there's really not much to be concerned about, other than a short period of convalescence after the fact.
> 
> I know you will be very happy you did this for yourself once it's done


Thank you! I am sure I will be. I have missed smiling the most, but due to wearing the mask I got used to it.


----------



## katlupe

I am doing a challenge in a group on fakebook of recording every bit of food I eat in Chromometer. I do that anyway and have since November. So not really a challenge for me. This week it is about recording every bit of food but not checking the macros on it. Just eat what you eat (keto) and then at the end of the week take a look at it and see how you did. Getting enough protein without getting too much fat has been the biggest problem with most everyone in the group. Even though you can eat fat and other keto so-called "experts" will tell you that you can eat more fat and moderate protein that is not true. Protein is the most important. So I add in lean meat proteins to try to get enough. 

I had the worse fingernails my whole life. For years I had the acrylic nails. After years of neglect in my last "life situation" I started getting the gel nails. I  loved them, I really did. Then the quarantine happened and my nail place was closed. Then it opened and I went back a few times, then the building caught fire and was gone. Twice I had to remove those darn things from my nails and it was not fun! 

 When I decided to start having my hair colored at my salon instead of doing it at home (too hard now for me to do it) I figured the money I was spending on my nails could go toward the hair appointment. I go every other month so it is affordable. I figured my nails would look horrible but between the two I felt the hair was more important. Instead my nails have become pretty strong and I am able to just use Sally Hansen's Hard As Nails to polish them. Clear. Look just fine. I think I owe it to following the keto food plan and using collagen and beef gelatin in my meal replacement shakes. 

If I get anything done to my nails now, it would be just a simple manicure. I just bought some polish at Walmart that was on a sale shelf so I may be doing that myself. I will see how it looks and if I like doing it. But I don't want to make another job for myself. If I polish them it won't be all the time, just sometimes or maybe for special occasions whatever that might be (I have no idea).


----------



## katlupe

With my son at the Ross Park Zoo in Binghamton, NY. I think it was 1975.


----------



## katlupe

My new chair was delivered today. I am very happy with it. One thing I especially like is that you have trouble getting out of chairs because they are too low, this one is no pain to get up. Even for me with bad knees! Even for my friend with Parkinson's! Now Sonny can watch television here with me and I know he will fall asleep in a second. I know it appears crowded a bit but it is a small apartment.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit did not even budge when the delivery men came in with the chair. He was sleeping under the table and not getting up for anyone.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny had an eye doctor appointment. He drove home after his eyes had been dilated. He did not wait any length of time and even stopped at the grocery store. Not too long after he got home he was throwing up. It must have been caused by that procedure and not waiting to drive himself home. The last time I talked to him, a few hours ago, he had a migraine headache. I am so worried about him. His daughter went to see him late last night and took Ginger Ale and saltines to him to try to settle his stomach. I am waiting to hear from him now. 

My cousin and her husband came over today and picked up that rocking chair. So it has gone to a good home. I gave her some other stuff that had been my mother's and my aunt's. She was thrilled. Rabbit was pretty friendly to her husband. Came right up to him and smelled his hand and let him pet him. Of course, they are animal people and own a dairy farm but have had many other animals there. It was so good to see her. I talk to her daily on fakebook but nicer when it is in person. 

So I spent the day cleaning my furniture. I polish it with fragmented coconut oil and it shines. Best of all.......no smell! I use it for facial moisturizer mainly. I am trying to get rid of unnecessary clutter or things I have but do not need. Worked on it all today. Kept me busy. Didn't want to think about Sonny too much. He is the type of guy that one minute he is sick and everyone is trying to get him to go to the ER and next thing I know he calls and is at a go-kart or dirt track race.

I am suffering with bad coffee for the time being. I have a brand new bag of the good stuff but am forcing myself not to open it till I use up the 8 O'Clock coffee first. I have less than a quarter of a bag and a full unopened brand new bag to use up. I might not stick to my promise (to myself) though. It is not good at all. Not one drop of oil on those beans. Dry as a bone. 

I would take down all my family pictures and put them away if it wasn't for my son. He looks at them for a long time almost every time he is here. So I will leave them up for a bit. I would like a change though. It is such a hassle taking stuff off the wall. If he took care of stuff I'd give them to him. 

Sorry to ramble on so.........my life isn't really that interesting I guess once I see it written down. Thank you for reading it though! Just my thoughts for now.


----------



## MountainRa

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny had an eye doctor appointment. He drove home after his eyes had been dilated. He did not wait any length of time and even stopped at the grocery store. Not too long after he got home he was throwing up. It must have been caused by that procedure and not waiting to drive himself home. The last time I talked to him, a few hours ago, he had a migraine headache. I am so worried about him. His daughter went to see him late last night and took Ginger Ale and saltines to him to try to settle his stomach. I am waiting to hear from him


I once had the same reaction to having my eyes dilated. I, too, drove myself home. Had a headache and nausea for the rest of the day. Nowadays, my husband drives me to my appointments.


----------



## hollydolly

I do hope Sonny gets better quickly..it must be a real concern to you even tho' you know he can be sick on minute and well the next!! I know what you mean about getting bored with what's hanging on the walls, I 'm in the middle of doing the same thing. I've had the same art and pictures on my walls for probably 10 years, so I've bought a whole load of unframed art, and framed it all myself, so when I get the energy , I'll start putting them up... ..and replacing some of my stuff that's there already

Life is way too short for bad coffee or Tea, get the good stuff out...


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny had an eye doctor appointment. He drove home after his eyes had been dilated. He did not wait any length of time and even stopped at the grocery store. Not too long after he got home he was throwing up. It must have been caused by that procedure and not waiting to drive himself home. The last time I talked to him, a few hours ago, he had a migraine headache. I am so worried about him. His daughter went to see him late last night and took Ginger Ale and saltines to him to try to settle his stomach. I am waiting to hear from him now.
> 
> My cousin and her husband came over today and picked up that rocking chair. So it has gone to a good home. I gave her some other stuff that had been my mother's and my aunt's. She was thrilled. Rabbit was pretty friendly to her husband. Came right up to him and smelled his hand and let him pet him. Of course, they are animal people and own a dairy farm but have had many other animals there. It was so good to see her. I talk to her daily on fakebook but nicer when it is in person.
> 
> So I spent the day cleaning my furniture. I polish it with fragmented coconut oil and it shines. Best of all.......no smell! I use it for facial moisturizer mainly. I am trying to get rid of unnecessary clutter or things I have but do not need. Worked on it all today. Kept me busy. Didn't want to think about Sonny too much. He is the type of guy that one minute he is sick and everyone is trying to get him to go to the ER and next thing I know he calls and is at a go-kart or dirt track race.
> 
> I am suffering with bad coffee for the time being. I have a brand new bag of the good stuff but am forcing myself not to open it till I use up the 8 O'Clock coffee first. I have less than a quarter of a bag and a full unopened brand new bag to use up. I might not stick to my promise (to myself) though. It is not good at all. Not one drop of oil on those beans. Dry as a bone.
> 
> I would take down all my family pictures and put them away if it wasn't for my son. He looks at them for a long time almost every time he is here. So I will leave them up for a bit. I would like a change though. It is such a hassle taking stuff off the wall. If he took care of stuff I'd give them to him.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on so.........my life isn't really that interesting I guess once I see it written down. Thank you for reading it though! Just my thoughts for now.


kat,

Try adding one scoop of the_ good_ _coffee_ to the 8 O'clock coffee.  The flavor should shine through.

Don't ask how I know. 

B


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> My new chair was delivered today. I am very happy with it. One thing I especially like is that you have trouble getting out of chairs because they are too low, this one is no pain to get up. Even for me with bad knees! Even for my friend with Parkinson's! Now Sonny can watch television here with me and I know he will fall asleep in a second. I know it appears crowded a bit but it is a small apartment.
> 
> View attachment 216510


Nice!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Sorry to ramble on so.........my life isn't really that interesting I guess once I see it written down. Thank you for reading it though! Just my thoughts for now.


Are you kidding? I love reading your posts.


----------



## RadishRose

I like Aunt Bea's tip for using the bad coffee. Or, you can donate the full bag to your food bank, throw out the bag that's opened and just drink the good stuff.

You're worth it.


----------



## Kaila

Kat, I have enjoyed reading several of your posts, here! 

I hope that Sonny is better very soon.  
I love your pictures, all of them here.  Your new chair looks terrific, and comfy, too!  And rabbit is _so chillin'....

I am glad you have the nice cousin, too. 

I was thinking that maybe you might like to make a book out of those photographs from your wall, so that you could hand the nice, special book to your son, for him to look at, each time whenever he comes over.
Then you could put something fresh and enjoyable for yourself, in your living space!_
That way, you could also take it with you, sometime, if you are ever visiting him at a time that you think he'd like to see them.  I would keep the book at your own home, though.
 Thanks for sharing your nice posts!


----------



## RadishRose

Kaila said:


> Kat, I have enjoyed reading several of your posts, here!
> 
> I hope that Sonny is better very soon.
> I love your pictures, all of them here.  Your new chair looks terrific, and comfy, too!  And rabbit is _so chillin'....
> 
> I am glad you have the nice cousin, too.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe you might like to make a book out of those photographs from your wall, so that you could hand the nice, special book to your son, for him to look at, each time whenever he comes over.
> Then you could put something fresh and enjoyable for yourself, in your living space!_
> That way, you could also take it with you, sometime, if you are ever visiting him at a time that you think he'd like to see them.  I would keep the book at your own home, though.
> Thanks for sharing your nice posts!


Kaila, that's an excellent idea for Kat's photos; an album!

 I would keep it out, or make sure it is out before her son arrives.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, Sonny had an eye doctor appointment. He drove home after his eyes had been dilated. He did not wait any length of time and even stopped at the grocery store. Not too long after he got home he was throwing up. It must have been caused by that procedure and not waiting to drive himself home. The last time I talked to him, a few hours ago, he had a migraine headache. I am so worried about him. His daughter went to see him late last night and took Ginger Ale and saltines to him to try to settle his stomach. I am waiting to hear from him now.
> 
> My cousin and her husband came over today and picked up that rocking chair. So it has gone to a good home. I gave her some other stuff that had been my mother's and my aunt's. She was thrilled. Rabbit was pretty friendly to her husband. Came right up to him and smelled his hand and let him pet him. Of course, they are animal people and own a dairy farm but have had many other animals there. It was so good to see her. I talk to her daily on fakebook but nicer when it is in person.
> 
> So I spent the day cleaning my furniture. I polish it with fragmented coconut oil and it shines. Best of all.......no smell! I use it for facial moisturizer mainly. I am trying to get rid of unnecessary clutter or things I have but do not need. Worked on it all today. Kept me busy. Didn't want to think about Sonny too much. He is the type of guy that one minute he is sick and everyone is trying to get him to go to the ER and next thing I know he calls and is at a go-kart or dirt track race.
> 
> I am suffering with bad coffee for the time being. I have a brand new bag of the good stuff but am forcing myself not to open it till I use up the 8 O'Clock coffee first. I have less than a quarter of a bag and a full unopened brand new bag to use up. I might not stick to my promise (to myself) though. It is not good at all. Not one drop of oil on those beans. Dry as a bone.
> 
> I would take down all my family pictures and put them away if it wasn't for my son. He looks at them for a long time almost every time he is here. So I will leave them up for a bit. I would like a change though. It is such a hassle taking stuff off the wall. If he took care of stuff I'd give them to him.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on so.........my life isn't really that interesting I guess once I see it written down. Thank you for reading it though! Just my thoughts for now.


You're not rambling, Katlupe........enjoy your posts.


----------



## katlupe

Wow! Thank you so much for the nice comments, My Friends! Sometimes I write something and think now who would want to read that? Yet I have been trying to write my blog addressing feelings or needs of women my age and get some good feedback on it. The people who used to read it for homesteading information have aged also. More than a few have made the move from the country homestead to a senior living arrangement. So I try. 

I didn't come here yesterday because I was doing a major cleaning of Rabbit's cage. I was exhausted and could not think to write. I took it all apart and cleaned it in my shower. It took some time even though it was not that dirty. Even the tray underneath was not dirty like I expected it to be. It was the cardboard I had down on the bottom that was damp. Rabbit poo has no odor actually and does not not really fall apart or anything like that so it not nasty. I have to keep it as clean as possible due to his foot getting sore from it. 

Sonny got better yesterday but he talked to his doctor on the phone. The eye doctor who did that to him. Since he was better he had to drive back down to get another prescription! Couldn't rest another day but I guess he needed it. 

Since he could not come to take me to the store I used Instacart to get Rabbit more food from Aldi's. That turned out good. So we are set until Sonny comes up. Maybe he will come tomorrow since we have Bingo unless he cannot see very well. There are some items I like to buy at Walmart. I just wish they did Instacart.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Life is way too short for bad coffee or Tea, get the good stuff out...


I was using up a bag of a brand I don’t like.  It was the last bag in the cupboard, fortunately is was only 3/4 lb.  I now have two other good ones.  I’m highly offended by the price of my regular brand right now.  I’d be buying it but there hasn’t been any of that type at the few places that sell it.  Coffee is very important to me; my husband can confirm this.  

Housework is done.  Time for my afternoon walk.


----------



## RadishRose

I was going to ask how Sonny is doing. Glad he's better. I heard "something" about being careful after eye dilation... in fact people usually wear sunglasses and stay quiet a few hours.. So I knew it was going to pass.

Rabbit is a lucky bunny to have you for a mom!

I'm thinking although Walmart doesn't use Instacart, they might use another service maybe. 

How was bingo?


----------



## Sliverfox

Count me as another  who enjoys  your  writing, Kat.
Think  somewhere in another posting/ threads that I mentioned growing up on a small farm with no indoor  plumbing,, wood heat.

I think I must have been 11 or 12 when my father started to remodel the old farm house.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> I was using up a bag of a brand I don’t like.  It was the last bag in the cupboard, fortunately is was only 3/4 lb.  I now have two other good ones.  I’m highly offended by the price of my regular brand right now.  I’d be buying it but there hasn’t been any of that type at the few places that sell it.  Coffee is very important to me; my husband can confirm this.
> 
> Housework is done.  Time for my afternoon walk.


I opened the good coffee up yesterday and made a pot.........mmmm! I am drinking that right now. Coffee is important to me also so I think I will put it in my budget on its own.......not included with food or groceries.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I was going to ask how Sonny is doing. Glad he's better. I heard "something" about being careful after eye dilation... in fact people usually to wear sunglasses and stay quiet a few hours.. So I knew it was going to pass.
> 
> Rabbit is a lucky bunny to have you from a mom!
> 
> I'm thinking although Walmart doesn't use Instacart, they might use another service maybe.
> 
> How was bingo?


Yes, Sonny is doing much better. 

Walmart in my area does not deliver. They will shop for you and bring to your car. But no delivery here. I think the areas they have delivery it is their own service, not a service like Instacart.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Count me as another  who enjoys  your  writing, Kat.
> Think  somewhere in another posting/ threads that I mentioned growing up on a small farm with no indoor  plumbing,, wood heat.
> 
> I think I must have been 11 or 12 when my father started to remodel the old farm house.


Thank you for taking time to read what I write! I appreciate everyone who comes here.


----------



## katlupe

The last couple of days have been kind of miserable for me. So what do I do? I had two little bags of keto baked snacks that can be used in making a pie crust or as granola (which was my intention). They were so good and I don't know what came over me but over the two days, I ate them just like that. No putting them on yogurt like I was planning. Just ate like cookies. It just made me more miserable. So I realize that is not something I will buy again. I cannot have it in my house. 
At least it was a keto product is sugar free and low carb. 

Today is Bingo and I am looking forward to it. We have a nice little group and should be a good afternoon. I was never a game person except for when my son was growing up. Since he was in special ed, it was recommended that we play board games and put puzzles together at home. So we did that often and it was fun as a family. I do enjoy the social part of playing Bingo downstairs. I get out of my apartment for a couple of hours and get to know my neighbors and friends better. Now I consider them my closest friends.

Coffee right now..........


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit seems to like the new chair. I think he has more privacy under it.


----------



## RadishRose

Rabbit looks very comfortable under the chair.

I had the Bingo day wrong. Hope you win today.

Oh, I know that feeling when you eat more of something that you know you shouldn't. Happened to me just last night! I had these chocolate macaroon cookies that I just love..... why did I even bring them into the house? 

I ate about 7- or maybe it was 9. I'm hoping it was 7. I feel just terrible.

We'll do better today!


----------



## Sliverfox

@ RadishRose,, you post reminded me I 'think'  I stashed some macaroon cookies some where.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> @ RadishRose,, you post reminded me I 'think'  I stashed some macaroon cookies some where.


Uh oh. Well, join the club.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> Rabbit seems to like the new chair. I think he has more privacy under it.


SO very sweet!  This put a smile on my face, today.  Thank you for the sharing in _all of your posts, _Kat.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hahaha,, forgot about  looking for my treats,,off to find  them before hubby  does.


----------



## Sliverfox

Guess hubby  found them as I haven't.


----------



## Sliverfox

Asked hubby,,Did you eat the macaroons?"
He said, "no"

"Well where  did I put them?"

He goes to the cupboard his crackers are in,,"Here they are.
Wondered why you weren't eating them".

If any one  reads the cartoon 'Pickles',, he & I sure fit the latest cartoon.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny took me shopping and a couple other errands. Walmart and Price Chopper. So I am set for awhile. I bought a rotisserie chicken at Walmart for us and Sonny ate supper with me. I figured that is the easiest way for me to stick to my food plan and eat with him. It was a nice day even though it rained, actually poured when we got to Walmart and had to go inside. Can't run to the door like the old days now. I didn't melt.

Today I plan on making more yogurt in the Instant Pot. It is so good and I have missed it. I had no way to get to the store to buy the milk and starter till yesterday. I have learned something I did not know when I made it before. It was a big job scraping out the inside of the yogurt strainer because the inside is like a screen. Instead all I have to do is to invert it on top of the cover that comes with it and it will come out in one big piece of yogurt. Then put it in the bowl and whip it a little with the mixer. Cleaning out the strainer was the one thing I did not like about making it. Can't wait to try this today. 

The exact same brand of milk was a dollar cheaper at Walmart than at Price Chopper. I only went there to get the yogurt because Walmart was out of the one I use. The prices from one store to another can make a difference. The cheese I could not find at Walmart because they do not have those specialty varieties was at PC. But pricey! I bought it anyway because there are some luxuries I enjoy and that is one of them.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Easter to everyone who reads this today! 

I went to church this morning with my neighbors/friends. They go every Sunday and asked me if I would care to go on Easter. I did and I am glad that I did. It was nice. They invited me to have dinner with them at their home but I declined. I wouldn't be able to eat anything really. I like to eat at home and prepare my own food. I made beef short ribs and home made coleslaw (low carbs) and home made yogurt (low carbs) with sugar-free peach syrup on top for dessert. Nice dinner.

Then I vacuum packed a package of chicken and cleaned up the kitchen. Took a trip to the storage locker to put some things in it and then on to the dumpster. I have empty boxes to get rid of in the storage locker so take one out every time I go to the dumpster. I cannot carry them all at once.

My neighbor's dog is barking right now so I figure he must have gone out to Easter dinner with his sister (I saw her car was gone). He only barks if he is gone for a long time. 

Now I am watching the rest of the Keto Salt Lake 2022 which was recorded live over the week-end. I didn't watch it live but have been watching it yesterday and today on the recorded videos. Eye opening speakers and information! You will never hear this stuff from the old time medical community. It will slowly come out though over time. 

Hope you had a lovely Easter and a good night!


----------



## katlupe

I woke up yesterday to no power..........no coffee. It was not a good day. I started off with a can of Mountain Zevia thinking it has caffeine in it like coffee? I drank it but it was cold and not as good as coffee. Too sweet for my morning drink. The way these apartments are built in an old school building (brick) our apartments did not get too cold. Mine stayed at around 72 most of the day. I had to eat all cold food and pray the rest of my food would not get ruined since the refrigerator was off all that time. 

By the time evening came, I was really worried. Not so much about myself as I can bundle up and I was used to sleeping cold at my house (after the wood stoves were banked back for the night). Rabbit though is not used to being cold at all. He kept going near the heater. Sonny's power was off too but he is out in the country and his is always off at the slightest storm. We had trees down in front of our building. Actually the trees were across the street in front of the library and not the whole tree was down but branches from several had fallen on the power wires. 

Sonny has a generator but he did not use it and ended up lending it to his grandson's friend who has two children and a wife and they were really cold. Sonny has a propane heater on his wall that uses no electric and does not need a vent pipe because it runs very clean. No smell from it at all and he has one of those monitors right above it if it ever did. Plus his stove is gas so except for the refrigerator and freezer and his television he was okay. His power is still off and they say it won't be back on till about Friday.

My apartment is total electric. So I had nothing but a solar flashlight. I made a list while I was waiting this out of all the things I need to do in case this ever happens again. First time since 2018 when I moved in of my power being out. It is not like living off-the-grid when your power goes down for one day. Not one bit! Prepare! Prepare! Prepare some more! That is exactly what I used to write about on my blogs but now I know how I must look at it from a different standpoint. Starting my research on it this morning.


----------



## Sliverfox

Kat,, here are 3  different  battery powered items I use  when we lose power.
The middle  lantern lights when you pull up it handles.
As you see I have  string on it.
I hang it from my floor lamp & read by it.

I think   both lanterns came from Harbor Fright .
Probably Walmart or a sporting goods store would carry them.

I'm surprised that  your  appartment  building  doens't have a large generator  to run  the electric, when power is out.


----------



## hollydolly

This is why I'm pleased that I have a house with gas heating and cooking... it means if I lose one I've always got the other... 

In the house I have gas central heating.. and a gas cooker..

The fire in the fireplace is imitation coal but is electric ( I rarely use it , unless there's a problem with the central heating, which is almost never)... i've got 2 electric fan heaters as well... and in the Barn I've got an electric radiator .. also got a camping gas stove so if the electric went and I couldn't use the gas cooker for any reason, I still have something to cook on.

Further to that I've got an airing cupboard with one shelf full of very warm fleece blankets..and a drawer full of candles of various sizes.. .. as well as several small LED torches, and a spotlight lamp in the shed... which is powerful enough to light up the whole of the downstairs of my house


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 218168
> Kat,, here are 3  different  battery powered items I use  when we lose power.
> The middle  lantern lights when you pull up it handles.
> As you see I have  string on it.
> I hang it from my floor lamp & read by it.
> 
> I think   both lanterns came from Harbor Fright .
> Probably Walmart or a sporting goods store would carry them.
> 
> I'm surprised that  your  appartment  building  doens't have a large generator  to run  the electric, when power is out.


I was looking at the solar/wind up lanterns on Amazon this morning. I used to have one at my house and it lit up the whole room. I had a lot of different items there because of living without grid power. Moving here meant I gave up all that.

I am surprised the building doesn't have any back up power. Even if it was just for hallways and public areas. The hallways have an emergency light that runs on batteries and they didn't last the whole night. Maybe because we pay for our utilities.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> This is why I'm pleased that I have a house with gas heating and cooking... it means if I lose one I've always got the other...
> 
> In the house I have gas central heating.. and a gas cooker..
> 
> The fire in the fireplace is imitation coal but is electric ( I rarely use it , unless there's a problem with the central heating, which is almost never)... i've got 2 electric fan heaters as well... and in the Barn I've got an electric radiator .. also got a camping gas stove so if the electric went and I couldn't use the gas cooker for any reason, I still have something to cook on.
> 
> Further to that I've got an airing cupboard with one shelf full of very warm fleece blankets..and a drawer full of candles of various sizes.. .. as well as several small LED torches, and a spotlight lamp in the shed... which is powerful enough to light up the whole of the downstairs of my house


I have 115 hour candles but was afraid to light them due to the smoke alarms. If they went off and it was dark in here......oh boy, it would be a crazy mess. 

In an apartment here you cannot have any other type of heaters due to people causing fires. No kerosene lamps or heaters. I was used to cooking on gas stoves and that is something I really miss but these are total electric. 

I am researching what I could do differently. If I was in a place that I had access to outside and could have a grill I could have cooked and made coffee on that. But my apartment does not have balconies or patios. Food was okay though, I have plenty in my cupboards ready to eat.


----------



## katlupe

It was bad enough with no power yesterday, now we have this....................


----------



## katlupe

Two apartments upstairs had their sprinklers leaking...........so our maintenance man is running like crazy trying to fix stuff. And then other tenants are complaining to him about the elevator not working today. My thoughts on that is I would rather not have the elevator for another day and to have it repaired correctly. I hate for them to be rushed to complete a job and not have it work right or to have something serious happen with it.

I am keeping a close eye on my sprinklers though.


----------



## hollydolly

Kat I also have a bundle of battery operated candles...


----------



## Kaila

That is stressful to suddenly not have the power, and to not know how long it will be, till you get it back, as happened to you, yesterday, Kat.   

My building is similar to yours.
I kept my power yesterday, while we had some of the same storm that you did, I think.  Many people did lose theirs, around here locally too, from this one, but not our building this time.

We sometimes lose ours in the winter. Yikes.  And same as you, there is not a way in this apartment building, to do some of the things I would do, if I could. I miss most, hot tea, hot broth, and a way to heat my pain pads, when it happens to me.

I am sorry you must have felt worried about Rabbit.  And now you have the things still not working correctly in your building.  
I hope some of your foods lasted okay, in your refrigerator!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat I also have a bundle of battery operated candles...


Did you buy them on Amazon? I have heard of them but long time ago. I will see if there are any on Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

There are still a lot of people without power, Sonny being one of them. His freezer though lost all his food. When they happens to him, he turns it in to his homeowners insurance. He pays extra for rider on it to cover that. I don't have a freezer that holds a lot of food and maybe that is a good thing. 

I am thinking of finding an insurance policy for renters. At least it would cover damage to my furniture if the sprinklers dripped or something else happened beyond my control. I need to research this idea now.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Did you buy them on Amazon? I have heard of them but long time ago. I will see if there are any on Amazon.


yes got them on amazon, they're remote controlled...


----------



## katlupe

I got up really early this morning. Three something. I am trying hard not to worry until I know I need to worry. About the elevator being closed for now. It is hard on anyone with physical issues to not be free to use it. Though I want it fixed but I am afraid I won't get my water delivery today if the driver can't bring the water up the stairs. He only comes to my area on one certain day of the month and today it is it. So that is why I got up early, trying not to worry about it.

It always seems like something happens when I have an appointment or something planned for a certain day. Most days I don't worry about leaving my apartment. I do like to go to the dumpster daily though. Now that is accumulating too.I am watching for the maintenance man to show up today so I can find out from him what is happening.


----------



## Kaila

I am thinking of you and wondering if your water was delivered, today.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> I am thinking of you and wondering if your water was delivered, today.


No, he never showed up. On their website it said it was their delivery day. Maybe because of the state of emergency we had this week and the power outages they were not operating normally. The elevator might be working tomorrow but my maintenance man could not say for sure. Nor did he say what was wrong with it. So I cancelled my hair appointment for tomorrow and changed it to the the 28th.


----------



## Kaila

I sure hope they do get the elevator working well, very soon, Kat.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> I sure hope they do get the elevator working well, very soon, Kat.


He said he was hoping for tomorrow. So am I.


----------



## katlupe

I found out what happened to our elevator! The shaft of it got flooded when the snow melted. I wondered why the bug guy was here spraying the public areas yesterday. Just in case of water bugs. It is still closed but at least I know why. I kept thinking something inside it was broke. I will wait to see others riding it for a few hours before I get on it. Though don't know how to let the water delivery guy in IF he gets here today. If my maintenance man is here when he comes, he will let him in. Otherwise he has to go through the front door so I can open it from my apartment for him.

My neighbor across the hall is going through a tough time with the elevator being closed. She is 95 and is used to being on the go. A little while ago she got a phone call that her only surviving child has died. He lives down south, Alabama or around there. Was always sending her presents and cards. She is understandably upset and can't leave the building. 

My friend down the hall did do the stairs even though she said it was really hard to do. Her mother is upstairs and she is 97 so she had to go up to check on her. We will get through this but no sense getting stressed out over it. I got a few bottles of water from her to help me with the low water situation. I didn't buy extra water the last time at the store because I get the water delivered now........just didn't see this coming.


----------



## katlupe

The elevator is able to be used now! The sign is gone! I haven't heard it being used yet but I am sure I will pretty soon.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> The elevator is able to be used now! The sign is gone! I haven't heard it being used yet but I am sure I will pretty soon.


Hurray!!!


----------



## katlupe

Well, I could not wait much longer. Took my garbage out to the dumpster and the elevator worked just fine. It does a have a smell to it but that is expected after water damage. Some people are complaining about it being down but what could anyone do about it? It was not a problem caused by the management. Mother Nature! It could have been worse........the elevator could have been ruined! I heard one guy saying that he was going to the fire department and tell them our elevator wasn't working???? Really? They would tell him in case of a fire we are not supposed to use the elevator. Glad it is back and seems to be okay.

I checked The Water Bottle's website and I am listed as having a delivery date of today now (it was yesterday)! That is good news! Waiting for my driver to call me so I can let him in downstairs.


----------



## Kaila

If that smell in the elevator bothers you, Kat,  (or if it might bother the water delivery person, or anyone else)
I would think that wearing a mask (any type) would be very good for that.


----------



## katlupe

Just got my water delivery!


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> If that smell in the elevator bothers you, Kat,  (or if it might bother the water delivery person, or anyone else)
> I would think that wearing a mask (any type) would be very good for that.


It's not that bad. Just I could tell they cleaned it out. My maintenance man had to climb up into the shaft of it.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> Just got my water delivery!


Hurray!  Now that's something to appreciate and to celebrate!
Both, getting all that good water, and simply knowing the elevator is working again!

Garbage *out, *and drinking water *in! *


----------



## katlupe

Last night my friend who lives under me came up. She was looking for a red refill for her gel pen. I didn't have red but I had a whole container of other colors. Mostly dark or neons. For myself, I prefer the glitter colors and when I buy them I get all these colors I don't use much. I asked her if she would want other colors since I do not have reds. She said she'd take anything because she has a lot of empty pens. She used to throw the empties away till I showed her how to refill them. I gave her a zip loc bag full of refills in all kinds of colors. She could not believe I was giving them to her and was smiling big time! It was worth it to me to give them to her just to see that smile on her face!


----------



## Kaila

Your actions put a smile on _her face, _which gave you a smile, too,
and your telling us your story about it, put a smile _on mine, as well!
_


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I cleaned my apartment and today I did all my laundry. I think it was the most I ever had to do at one time. I had planned on doing it Tuesday but then we had the power outage and then the elevator was closed. So today it was four loads and that is no bedding. No bedding because I have not been sleeping in my bed at all. Yeah, its pretty bad that I have not been able to sleep in it. I am going to start trying to take a nap in it or at least put my feet up on the wedge for an hour every day. Maybe I can wean myself back into it.

One apartment upstairs has got very severe water damage due to the snow melting and leaking through the roof I think. It is pretty bad from what I hear. The person who lives there is staying down here on my floor with her mother who lives across from me. She is lucky to have someone to stay with.

Tonight I am exhausted because I have been on my feet almost all day doing things. For the last two days. So tomorrow my plan is to have a only do what I have to do and spend the day with my feet up. I didn't get a walk in today so I will see if I can take a walk tomorrow. Depends on these knees. Sometimes they are fine the next day.


----------



## katlupe

Monday has always been my favorite day of the week. Like everything starts new again. So if the weather holds up this week I have plans to start cleaning out my storage area. Getting at least two packages of photos ready to send to my cousins. Today I am not doing much because I am going shopping this afternoon.

Rabbit has become so social! As soon as anyone comes into my apartment now he comes right out and up to them. Checking to see if they brought him a treat! My one friend who lives down the hall from me brings him a few blackberries and tiny carrots every evening. I love seeing the smile on her face while she watches him. She says she loves him and calls him "my bunny". Since she and her husband are going through a lot of stuff and have much stress in their lives it makes my heart feel good to know he cheers her up so much.

I need to buy more ingredients for yogurt again. Fairlife milk and Fage yogurt for the starter. This makes a lower carb homemade Greek yogurt and it so good. I think I will be using it to make my own ranch and blue cheese dressings this time. I buy Primal Kitchen dressings right now but they are "pricey" so I use them very sparingly. I wasn't doing so good on keto when I was using regular store brands of condiments. I have cut them out completely (even my beloved Hellman's mayo....boo hoo!). At least now, my test pants are fitting better and I could wear them in public now.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Monday has always been my favorite day of the week. Like everything starts new again. So if the weather holds up this week I have plans to start cleaning out my storage area. Getting at least two packages of photos ready to send to my cousins. Today I am not doing much because I am going shopping this afternoon.
> 
> Rabbit has become so social! As soon as anyone comes into my apartment now he comes right out and up to them. Checking to see if they brought him a treat! My one friend who lives down the hall from me brings him a few blackberries and tiny carrots every evening. I love seeing the smile on her face while she watches him. She says she loves him and calls him "my bunny". Since she and her husband are going through a lot of stuff and have much stress in their lives it makes my heart feel good to know he cheers her up so much.
> 
> I need to buy more ingredients for yogurt again. Fairlife milk and Fage yogurt for the starter. This makes a lower carb homemade Greek yogurt and it so good. I think I will be using it to make my own ranch and blue cheese dressings this time. I buy Primal Kitchen dressings right now but they are "pricey" so I use them very sparingly. I wasn't doing so good on keto when I was using regular store brands of condiments. I have cut them out completely (even my beloved Hellman's mayo....boo hoo!). At least now, my test pants are fitting better and I could wear them in public now.


I enjoyed your post; Rabbit and the neighbor, yogurt making etc, and "test pants"... LOL. Happy you're getting results from your keto diet.

Oh, can't give up Hellman's! I tried last time I bought mayo. I bought a store brand called Bowl and Basket. Not bad, but I want Hellman's back in my life. 

Enjoy your Monday, Kat.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> blue cheese dressings


I once had a blender recipe for this, but I lost it and haven't made it in many years.  I remember there was a small amount of Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce in it and that made it really good.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I enjoyed your post; Rabbit and the neighbor, yogurt making etc, and "test pants"... LOL. Happy you're getting results from your keto diet.
> 
> Oh, can't give up Hellman's! I tried last time I bought mayo. I bought a store brand called Bowl and Basket. Not bad, but I want Hellman's back in my life.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday, Kat.


I love Hellman's too and have used it for most of my life. But......they use soybean oil and even in their olive oil variety they put soybean oil in it too. Soybean or canola and most vegetable oils are so bad for your health. Inflammation is a big result of using those. So I use mostly olive, coconut, avocado oils or butter and bacon grease. Besides they held me back and I am really working on this for my health. It is no fun when you can't walk very far.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I once had a blender recipe for this, but I lost it and haven't made it in many years.  I remember there was a small amount of Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce in it and that made it really good.


You are right! The recipe does have Worcestershire sauce in it! This is the recipe I am using  Chunky Blue Cheese Dressing.


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny took me shopping. First we went to the Dollar Tree that is a new location. Very nice! Everything is now $1.25 but that's not so bad when they have so many things that are much more in other stores. I bought some white artificial flowers for one of my vases. Time to get rid of the fall leaves that was in it. Not really get rid of but put away. And a spray bottle because I always need one.

Walmart was pretty empty and just the way I like it. I mostly bought meat and some dairy (including eggs). Oh yeah, spring mix. Can't come out of the store without that. Rabbit eats it and sometimes I use it for my salad. That was about it for today. I made sure not to do much before Sonny got here so I could walk in the store.

Tomorrow I hope to get downstairs to my storage locker to throw out a bunch of empty boxes. I need to empty that out so I can start storing my extra household supplies down there. I have some already but to get to them I have to move stuff around. I want it to be organized and easy to put stuff in there and to take any out. Need to get rid of some other things also. I want to live light I guess.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> You are right! The recipe does have Worcestershire sauce in it! This is the recipe I am using  Chunky Blue Cheese Dressing.


Thanks for the recipe, Kat! I've saved it. It's been a long time since I've eaten this dressing and I'm ready to make some next shopping trip. I will use a grated fresh garlic clove instead of the powder.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday we had our Bingo game downstairs in the community room. It was a nice time and one more person joined us. My friend who lives in the apartment under me. She does not usually come but hoping she will continue. So there were 7 people. Sonny did not come because he was here the day before and is coming back on Thursday for our hair appointment. That is a 50 mile trip (here and back to his house) so I told him not to come. He drives a lot and I am sure gas is costing him some bucks.

Someone said a roofing company person met our maintenance man here on Monday and was checking out the roof. So thinking we must be going to get a new roof or repairs. I think that would be a good thing even though I was hoping for the parking lot being repaved. Probably the roof is more urgent after what happened in two apartments upstairs (3rd floor). 

Rabbit is so funny this morning. He spread his little blanket out, pulling it out unfolding it from the way I had it. He usually smooths out the wrinkles in it. 

Today I am going to make the yogurt. I didn't get it started yesterday. 

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## katlupe

People are so strange these days. Or maybe always have been so. I have people who come to see me and will cry their hearts out due to their bad health conditions. I research online what they need to do (because most people, even ones with computer do not know how to research). I tell them, explain in detail to them what I found out. The first two things with almost every health condition (after smoking of course) is no vegetable oils and no sugar. Then next time I see them they are chowing down on doughnuts and processed snacks like chips, crackers, etc.. Why ask my advice? I am talking about people with VERY serious conditions. Their choice. 

Today I got my yogurt going in the IP. So easy to do. My version is low carb high fat. Next time I am going to try the low fat version. Not so much for the low fat option, but leaving out the heavy cream will make the carbs even lower.


----------



## katlupe

Today I walked around the building again. I find if I do it in the morning it is easier for me. Didn't do much else today. I suppose that is okay though. Kept my feet up quite a bit so was not on the computer much. The nicest thing about living alone is that I can do what I want so no pressure to do anything for anyone when I don't feel like it. Well........except for my bunny boy. I did get him some dandelions today. I asked the maintenance man if he sprays anything at all on the lawn because I wanted to pick some dandelions for Rabbit. He said no. Not one thing. 

So this is the result.............


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> The nicest thing about living alone is that I can do what I want so no pressure to do anything for anyone when I don't feel like it.


That's the truth!  

Cute pic of Rabbit eating dandelions. Happy Bunny.


----------



## katlupe

I actually have not done too much since Thursday when Sonny and I had our hair appointments. I have been trying to keep my feet up. As soon as my medical supplement insurance gets straightened out (this month supposedly) I will be making an appointment with a new doctor nearby. It is the same medical business as the one I have been going to, just this office is closer to me. I need one I can go to on my own in the future. Too bad Medicare does not pay for compression stockings since the good ones are really pricey. 

Wednesday, the community I belong to, 2 Krazy Ketos is having a book study of a particular book. So I bought it today and am reading it now. It is Atomic Habits by James Clear. Pretty good so far. It is the same thing I used to write about on my old blogs. Little steps to accomplish things you want to change in your life. I used it when I moved in here. Now the things I did then are habits and I do them automatically. The key is consistency. Doing the smallest step toward whatever you want to change. 

Today one small step I did was to take the biggest empty box out of the storage locker to the dumpster. So if I take one box or thing out of there every day when I am on my way out to the dumpster with the garbage then I will make progress in emptying it out. Slowly, but I will get it done.

Of course, the little step I planned on doing every day for my health was to walk at least around the front of the building to the end of the block and back. I walked on Friday and have not been able to walk any further than the dumpster since. My knees have been hurting pretty bad and it could be on account of the walk I did or shopping at Walmart on Thursday. So have been babying myself instead. Maybe tomorrow will be better, after all it is Monday.........a start to a new week.


----------



## katlupe

This morning, hopefully I will feel better than yesterday. I am paying bills this morning then planning on doing laundry. Usually I check out the laundry room first to see if it is empty. While I am down there I want to see if I can do a bit of organizing in the storage locker. Empty boxes need to go! I have always saved the boxes of things I bought in case I had to send them back or sell them on eBay. Since no more selling I only save the boxes till it is too late to send it back. The ice cream maker and boom box boxes I will keep since I purchased the warranties that Walmart has for those. Cheap. So just in case. 

I am going to organize the storage locker so I can keep my household supplies down there. In plastic Rubbermaid totes, the big ones. Some stuff in there I have no idea why I even kept it. I do have my suitcase down there (in a plastic tote) just in case I ever go somewhere. I will keep that. I could store stuff inside it though. Still have the photos, I think that is one of those jobs I dread doing.........keep putting it off.

It does not look too bright outside yet. Maybe it will be a rainy day. If so not taking boxes out to the dumpster today.


----------



## katlupe

I was not able to walk around the building yesterday. Mad at myself but I do not want to make it impossible to walk at all. So I did laundry instead. My friend was doing her laundry too and was sitting in there reading a book. So instead of coming back to my apartment, I sat down there talking to her. Then one of our friends came in when she saw us there. So we sat in there talking while waiting for the laundry. It was nice. 

Today Sonny will be here to take me out to do our errands. Always a busy day for me. He is the opposite of me thriving on the busy day, errands and people. Not me. It is always a relief to me when I get back home. I make a list of everything I have to do and get it done as quickly as possible. We used to go out to eat too but I don't really enjoy doing that anymore. I have been going down in my sizes and don't want to screw that up for some mediocre food. 

Yesterday my neighbor across the hall went into the hospital. It has been eerily quiet in the hall this morning. She always gets up very early and has her television on very loud. You may remember I told about her getting struck by a shopping cart at Walmart some months back? A little boy running through the grocery aisles pushing the cart and people having to jump out of his way while his parents had no control over him. She is 95 years old and was pretty active till that happened. Every since she has suffered. Her leg is now infected and that is why she is in the hospital. When it first happened I thought to myself this will probably ruin her life or kill her. 

My MIL had an accident happen to her leg where a car door slammed into her leg and cause her to have a bad wound. It got infected and she was diabetic so it got really bad. She was very active till that happened. After that she had to give up a lot of her activities and music engagements. So I am always careful about falling or putting myself at risk of something happening that would cause a wound of some sort (the best I can).

I hope everyone who reads this has a beautiful day!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I was not able to walk around the building yesterday. Mad at myself but I do not want to make it impossible to walk at all. So I did laundry instead. My friend was doing her laundry too and was sitting in there reading a book. So instead of coming back to my apartment, I sat down there talking to her. Then one of our friends came in when she saw us there. So we sat in there talking while waiting for the laundry. It was nice.
> 
> Today Sonny will be here to take me out to do our errands. Always a busy day for me. He is the opposite of me thriving on the busy day, errands and people. Not me. It is always a relief to me when I get back home. I make a list of everything I have to do and get it done as quickly as possible. We used to go out to eat too but I don't really enjoy doing that anymore. I have been going down in my sizes and don't want to screw that up for some mediocre food.
> 
> Yesterday my neighbor across the hall went into the hospital. It has been eerily quiet in the hall this morning. She always gets up very early and has her television on very loud. You may remember I told about her getting struck by a shopping cart at Walmart some months back? A little boy running through the grocery aisles pushing the cart and people having to jump out of his way while his parents had no control over him. She is 95 years old and was pretty active till that happened. Every since she has suffered. Her leg is now infected and that is why she is in the hospital. When it first happened I thought to myself this will probably ruin her life or kill her.
> 
> My MIL had an accident happen to her leg where a car door slammed into her leg and cause her to have a bad wound. It got infected and she was diabetic so it got really bad. She was very active till that happened. After that she had to give up a lot of her activities and music engagements. So I am always careful about falling or putting myself at risk of something happening that would cause a wound of some sort (the best I can).
> 
> I hope everyone who reads this has a beautiful day!


I hope your neighbor will be ok!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I was not able to walk around the building yesterday. Mad at myself but I do not want to make it impossible to walk at all. So I did laundry instead. My friend was doing her laundry too and was sitting in there reading a book. So instead of coming back to my apartment, I sat down there talking to her. Then one of our friends came in when she saw us there. So we sat in there talking while waiting for the laundry. It was nice.
> 
> Today Sonny will be here to take me out to do our errands. Always a busy day for me. He is the opposite of me thriving on the busy day, errands and people. Not me. It is always a relief to me when I get back home. I make a list of everything I have to do and get it done as quickly as possible. We used to go out to eat too but I don't really enjoy doing that anymore. I have been going down in my sizes and don't want to screw that up for some mediocre food.
> 
> *Yesterday my neighbor across the hall went into the hospital. It has been eerily quiet in the hall this morning. She always gets up very early and has her television on very loud. You may remember I told about her getting struck by a shopping cart at Walmart some months back? A little boy running through the grocery aisles pushing the cart and people having to jump out of his way while his parents had no control over him. She is 95 years old and was pretty active till that happened. Every since she has suffered. Her leg is now infected and that is why she is in the hospital. When it first happened I thought to myself this will probably ruin her life or kill her.
> 
> My MIL had an accident happen to her leg where a car door slammed into her leg and cause her to have a bad wound. It got infected and she was diabetic so it got really bad. She was very active till that happened. After that she had to give up a lot of her activities and music engagements. So I am always careful about falling or putting myself at risk of something happening that would cause a wound of some sort (the best I can).*
> 
> I hope everyone who reads this has a beautiful day!


You know, it can happen so easily to any one of us.. for example just before Covid I was in a small coastal town in Southern  Spain.. it was twilight, and we were walking in town on the pavement side, which is quite wide , lots of others milling around.... and suddenly I heard an almighty _bang_ , and in a split second I was on the ground. A teen ..close to being a grown man, had skateboarded right into me from behind... The shock nearly killed me much less falling on the ground.. no apologies, just picked up his board and walked away as my husband shouted at him,..

The same trip co-incidentally.. ...a few days later.. Daylight, mid-day searing heat... we were in Malaga city  town Square..  just left a restaurant, and as we walked  through the plaza slowly 4 adult German tourists about my age or older  came walking past and as they did , one male over 6 ft  ..tripped and fell right on top of me.....it was like being hit by a bus... !! he fell completely on the ground, legs flailing, and his 3 companions helped him up... and not one of them asked me how I was, or even apologised for crashing me to the ground, it was like I didn't exist, never known such rudeness ... I was really bruised and in shock after that one as well... If I had been older or more frail I could easily have suffered a fatal injury from either of these encounters


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> You know it can happen so easily to any one of us.. for example just before Covid I was in a small coastal town in Southern  Spain.. it was twilight, and we were walking in town on the pavement side, which is quite wide , lots of others milling around.... and suddenly I heard an almighty _bang_ , and in a split second I was on the ground. A teen ..close to being a grown man, had skateboarded right into me from behind... The shock nearly killed me much less falling on the ground.. no apologies, just picked up his board and walked away as my husband shouted at him,..
> 
> The same trip co-incidentally.. ...a few days later.. Daylight, mid-day searing heat... we were in Malaga city  town Square..  just left a restaurant, and as we walked  through the plaza slowly 4 adult German tourists about my age or older  came walking past and as they did , one male over 6 ft  ..tripped and fell right on top of me.....it was like being hit by a bus... !! he fell completely on the ground, legs flailing, and his 3 companions helped him up... and not one of them asked me how I was, or even apologised for crashing me to the ground, it was like I didn't exist, never known such rudeness ... I was really bruised and in shock after that one as well... If I had been older or more frail I could easily have suffered a fatal injury from either of these encounters


OMG, how horrible! The skateboard hitting me from behind would have killed me for sure! I can't imagine having that happen and then to have that guy fall on you a few days later. You must have been still sore from the skateboard.


----------



## katlupe

So tonight, I am sitting here soaking my feet in cold water. I heard that helps. Funny thing is that I used to do that at my house when I got really hot. The cold water from our well was ice cold. My feet would heat the water up like a stove! It just gave me some relief. I don't know why I didn't think of it before.

Today was the day I have to get my son's money and run errands, pay his rent, etc. It tires me out. After we did all that we came back to my apartment and Sonny had gotten himself a couple of burgers (take out) because he hadn't eaten. So he ate here and stayed awhile. After he left I had to clean the bunny cage and made my own supper. Then I had to get my feet up and didn't even put lights on or television or anything. Just fell asleep. Just woke up a little while ago. I feel much better. 

Rabbit kept watching me like his routine was all out of wack because I did something different. LOL  Animals get more into routines and the way we do things than we do.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> OMG, how horrible! The skateboard hitting me from behind would have killed me for sure! I can't imagine having that happen and then to have that guy fall on you a few days later. *You must have been still sore from the skateboard.*


yes , you're not kidding Kat... I really thought that Fate was trying to take me...


----------



## katlupe

Every day I am cutting  three or four of Rabbit's claws. No matter how many I cut, it seems like it is never enough. I am afraid to put him up on something high so I could stand up to do this. So afraid of him just jumping off and breaking a leg. Very common with rabbits. He is not a jumper so his legs are not use to that and it could injure him. Today I thought I made progress and then when he came back to me, the long ones stood out to me. Thing is that when I have done them, he acts like he really likes it. 

I have been having such problems with the compression stockings. As I think about it, when I first started wearing them they actually felt good. I could wear them all day. Now almost as soon as I get them on I have to take them off. As soon as my insurance situation gets straightened out, I will be making an appointment with a doctor in my immediate area to see what I can do about this. If they even know......... My lymphedema therapist said the doctors don't know much about it. Now the best thing I have found to do is to soak my feet in cold water a couple times a day. It really helped me the last couple of days. Doing it right now as I write this.

Now I am going to take a walk to the dumpster and maybe around the building. I will see how my legs work when I get to the dumpster. Then come back and make coleslaw. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## RadishRose

Sorry your legs are bothering you more; ie the stockings.
I'll be curious to know what a new doctor will tell you. Take care.


----------



## Lara

I have an uneducated guess @katlupe (but makes sense) as to why the compression stockings used to feel good on your legs and now are very uncomfortable. As we get older our skin becomes thinner and pressure is felt more.

Less likely, and a wild guess might be nerve damage from arthritis or neuropathy. I know nothing about that but read little bits and pieces of stuff.

How did I come up with "thinning skin" due to age? When I'm laying out on the couch, it used to be that my dog would politely stand on all fours (she's got tiny paws) on the lower half of my legs to let me know she wanted to go out or eat.  She's lightweight so it never bothered me. Time went by and now it kills when she does that! She hasn't gained any weight...she's the same. But I know the skin on my shins is thin and I'm more sensitive.

When you talk to the doctor, let him give you his thoughts first. Don't mention thinning skin. When he's all said n' done then if you think my guess is worth mentioning, that would be the time. Because you want to know if he's going to say "I don't know" or if he has a better answer.

Btw, @RadishRose , that's my favorite avatar of yours!


----------



## Pepper

If your legs are swollen, cold does help.  Re:  the stockings.  Can you use a larger size?  In medical supply stores there are different sizes for compression stockings.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Btw, @RadishRose , that's my favorite avatar of yours!


Thank you Lara, it's my Spring look....


----------



## katlupe

I did take that walk this morning. Then sat in the park in the sun for a little while. It felt good. Listening the birds and just relaxing watching cars and people. At first I wasn't going to walk but then I thought "why not?" So off I went. I found some dandelions and violets for Rabbit in spots that were away from the sidewalk and hopefully were not contaminated by dogs or men.

On my way back I ran into the man who walks a dog (not his, belongs to a woman he knows who cannot walk herself so he does it for her) and stopped to chat with him a bit. Then back home.

Now I have eaten and think I will put my legs up for awhile before I do the bunny cage. As you can see, Rabbit came right out for his treat.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I did take that walk this morning. Then sat in the park in the sun for a little while. It felt good. Listening the birds and just relaxing watching cars and people. At first I wasn't going to walk but then I thought "why not?" So off I went. I found some dandelions and violets for Rabbit in spots that were away from the sidewalk and hopefully were not contaminated by dogs or men.
> 
> On my way back I ran into the man who walks a dog (not his, belongs to a woman he knows who cannot walk herself so he does it for her) and stopped to chat with him a bit. Then back home.
> 
> Now I have eaten and think I will put my legs up for awhile before I do the bunny cage. As you can see, Rabbit came right out for his treat.
> 
> View attachment 219984


awww how sweet does bunny look today.....  ...fab that you got out for a walk and a sit in the sun Kat... it makes a ton of difference to the psyche..

Was sunny here too today... I put some pics on the photo thread... took some of the Village and the Ewes with their lambs in the field.....


----------



## katlupe

Since I started reading the book, Atomic Habits by James Clear I have been working on establishing new habits that make a difference in my life. I have used the idea of "little steps" or the Japanese term, "kaizen" many times over the years. Kaizen refers to good changes or improvements and was used (and still being used) in Japanese business practices. One little thing you do differently every day can result in a big change in your life once you start doing it and stick to it. 

It can be something as simple as putting something away every time use it. Something I kept doing was not putting tops on things I was using when preparing food because I was going to be using it again. Ended up spilling it because I forgot the top was not tightened or even on the jar. Now I always fasten the top on no matter what. No more spilled spices or whatever on the counter. Putting my keys away every time I walk in the door. No searching for them because I put them down somewhere else. I keep them near the door so I can just grab them on my way out. 

Another thing this author focuses on is changing your thinking so instead of saying I want to do this, think of yourself as if you already accomplished it. Not I want to work on my health, but I am a healthy woman. Not I want to lose weight but I am a woman at a healthy weight. Not that I want to be more attractive but I am an attractive woman. A poor self image is something that will hold you back from accomplishing your goals every time. 

Not in the book but something I have learned over my life is not to dwell on the negative things going on in your life. I loved the books by Dr. Vincent Peale, The Power of Positive Thinking and they helped me so much in the past. Visualizing what you need or want to do really works. One day you wake up and realize you have attained that goal. If you had to meet your goals by doing a lot of changes at once you might give up. Simple tiny steps is much easier to accomplish whatever your goal is.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> I did take that walk this morning. Then sat in the park in the sun for a little while. It felt good. Listening the birds and just relaxing watching cars and people. At first I wasn't going to walk but then I thought "why not?" So off I went. I found some dandelions and violets for Rabbit in spots that were away from the sidewalk and hopefully were not contaminated by dogs or men.
> 
> On my way back I ran into the man who walks a dog (not his, belongs to a woman he knows who cannot walk herself so he does it for her) and stopped to chat with him a bit. Then back home.
> 
> Now I have eaten and think I will put my legs up for awhile before I do the bunny cage. As you can see, Rabbit came right out for his treat.
> 
> View attachment 219984


Your photos like this one, put an instant smile on my face!


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> Your photos like this one, put an instant smile on my face!


My little bunny boy seems to have that affect on most people! He is not cuddly but he is adorable and if you give him a berry he promises not to bite your finger!


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> He is not cuddly but he is adorable and if you give him a berry he promises not to bite your finger!


That is definitely good enough for me!
He doesn't need to want to cuddle.
I would love to bring him a few berries, or a few dandelions! 

I also loved your wordings about how it matters, to do a very small thing that is an improvement in the direction you want to go, and to fully embrace it. That is a reminder of how I used to do things, and it was very good for me to read it, now.
 Thank you for all of your sharings, here.  You can't know which parts will benefit others, but they do anyway.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> I also loved your wordings about how it matters, to do a very small thing that is an improvement in the direction you want to go, and to fully embrace it. That is a reminder of how I used to do things, and it was very good for me to read it, now.
> Thank you for all of your sharings, here.  You can't know which parts will benefit others, but they do anyway.



I try to write about the way things are in my life and improvements I try to make life easier. I always hope it will help other people who may need to do things like this too.


----------



## katlupe

Today I was sure I would not be able to take a walk. My feet were swollen big time. How could I walk anywhere? But I had to take the garbage out to the dumpster. So without thinking, I packed my camera in the bag under the walker seat.....just in case. As soon as I got outside, the fresh air felt so good, I knew I had to walk. Swollen foot or not. I cannot let that hold me back from doing things. My knees hurt but they always hurt. Besides they say to move and try to walk if you have lymphedema. So............


----------



## katlupe

Today I have to take it easy. Put my feet up most of the day. I like to be busy and sitting all day with my feet up is torture. I think Sonny is coming to work on Jazzy's tire. He is having a time getting it off to put the new one on. It is seized up. I think he is bringing some sort of tool to attempt it once again. I need it so much but if the tire cannot be changed I may as well junk it.

There is a repair service that will come to do it but don't know what special tool they would be using. Plus it is very expensive. My friend paid them $300. to put new batteries in her scooter. Now someone in the building does it for her and won't take a dime. 

I am walking more without Jazzy and maybe that is good. But not going very far. So not able to go to the store and do not want to use Instacart every time I need one or two things. It is bad enough to have bad knees and now this Lymphedema has made it so much worse. It does not go away. I have to learn to handle it and live with it. There are new studies showing the keto diet will improve it though. So I guess I am in the right direction. 

I am fighting the option of the carnivore diet because even though I know I could easily stick to it, I want other foods as well. This is making me tweak it even more now. Eliminating keto sweets first. Even though I do not use sugar in them or eat a lot of them. Nuts too. I measure out a portion so I am not overdoing them, but I am going to stop them for the rest of the month and see if that helps. Members of my keto group on fakebook have had good results with it and eliminated many health conditions by just eating beef, bacon, butter and eggs for 90 days. Usually the beef is not just beef but all meat. Maybe I will attempt it after I use up my homemade yogurt........not throwing that out.

So that is my thoughts for this morning.


----------



## katlupe

Today is my book discussion at five, so putting a note on my computer so I remember it. I think I will put the "out" sign on my door so nobody interrupts it. Last week I had two people show up at my door. 

Yesterday I walked in the two parks again. I am trying to make it a habit by taking my camera with me when I go to the dumpster. Once I am out there it makes me want to stay out. I don't know how much exercise it actually is since I am using a walker. I always walk properly with the walker.........stand up straight, stomach in, shoulders back and a very light grip on the handles unless I need more. Oh yeah, and look straight ahead not down at my feet. This is how I was taught to walk my residents when I worked as a CNA in nursing homes. 

I also like to stop for a bit and sit in the sun on my walker. Yesterday I sat in the park that is in front of the courthouse and at the corner. Just people watched. I saw a lot of people out and about and many with walkers or mobility scooters. Then I went to the other park (they are across the street from each other) and sat there for awhile too. That one had more people than usual. It was a nice walk.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe, Good that you're getting outside.  The vitamin D in sunshine is so helpful for our mood.  I hope Sonny can get Jazzy fixed for you!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe, Good that you're getting outside.  The vitamin D in sunshine is so helpful for our mood.  I hope Sonny can get Jazzy fixed for you!


He got one tire fixed so I can drive it. But the other one is threadbare and needs replacing but for now I can drive it. It still rumbles underneath and he says it is nothing to worry about (???????????!!!). So for now, I am only driving it to the dumpster or downstairs.

What I am trying to do is to get physical exercise by walking to the park with the walker. Even when he gets Jazzy back for me to drive to the stores, I plan on walking every day if possible. If my knees are too painful, I will skip the day. Tomorrow he is taking me shopping so I don't think I will walk or I will have trouble shopping.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Today I have to take it easy. Put my feet up most of the day. I like to be busy and sitting all day with my feet up is torture. I think Sonny is coming to work on Jazzy's tire. He is having a time getting it off to put the new one on. It is seized up. I think he is bringing some sort of tool to attempt it once again. I need it so much but if the tire cannot be changed I may as well junk it.
> 
> There is a repair service that will come to do it but don't know what special tool they would be using. Plus it is very expensive. My friend paid them $300. to put new batteries in her scooter. Now someone in the building does it for her and won't take a dime.
> 
> I am walking more without Jazzy and maybe that is good. But not going very far. So not able to go to the store and do not want to use Instacart every time I need one or two things. It is bad enough to have bad knees and now this Lymphedema has made it so much worse. It does not go away. I have to learn to handle it and live with it. There are new studies showing the keto diet will improve it though. So I guess I am in the right direction.
> 
> I am fighting the option of the carnivore diet because even though I know I could easily stick to it, I want other foods as well. This is making me tweak it even more now. Eliminating keto sweets first. Even though I do not use sugar in them or eat a lot of them. Nuts too. I measure out a portion so I am not overdoing them, but I am going to stop them for the rest of the month and see if that helps. Members of my keto group on fakebook have had good results with it and eliminated many health conditions by just eating beef, bacon, butter and eggs for 90 days. Usually the beef is not just beef but all meat. Maybe I will attempt it after I use up my homemade yogurt........not throwing that out.
> 
> So that is my thoughts for this morning.


i have been on keto a little over 4 months.have lost 14 lbs,not a lot lost even being very strict.but my intestinal problems have slowly gotten better.


----------



## katlupe

Today I walked again. Both parks. Took a small break in each one to sit in the sun for a bit. I think it is doing me good to do this every day. I see a lot more people out every day. Everyone speaks to me and I like that. Even the teenage boy on a recumbent bike who was driving it like a race car making motor sounds on the sidewalk through the park! 

The sunshine felt really good. I can't help but think of how much time I spent in my past race walking and spending hours walking somewhere every day. I worked as a CNA and you had to be able to walk fast or run down the hall for some reason or other. I used to run up and down the bleacher steps at the local high school football field. When I lived in St. Petersburg our car was broken down and I would walk 10 blocks to the closest store and back loaded down with grocery bags. Always took the gift of walking for granted.

Now I am not depressed about it. Yes, I would like to be able to walk like I used to but I can accept my reality. Instead I am just working on trying to improve my ability as much as possible without getting some kind of operation. Or medications. I have not taken even a Tylenol in months. I ran out and never got more. I don't feel like I need it. I figure my biggest health problem right now will be getting the rest of my teeth extracted. So I know I will be taking pain medication for that. I will want it!


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i have been on keto a little over 4 months.have lost 14 lbs,not a lot lost even being very strict.but my intestinal problems have slowly gotten better.


Yes, I have been doing keto or some form of low carbs for a very long time now. My issues with Lymphedema is holding me back on the results I know I should be having. I honestly like the food plan. I do not miss bread or any high carbs really. Though I admit I loved ice cream, french fries and popcorn. I make my own versions now......well not popcorn. 

I follow a few different keto channels on YouTube and one of them (Joe on 2krazyketos) says that if you have health issues you will lose slower while your body repairs those issues. So I am patient. 14 lbs. is a good loss! I think anything lost is a plus. I do not have a scale as I don't trust those results. I threw mine in the dumpster. I use my clothing as the way to judge my results. I have lost and have gone down in sizes.


----------



## Pepper

_"I use my clothing as the way to judge my results. I have lost and have gone down in sizes."_

It's weird.  My scale is telling me I lost 5 lbs but a few of my pants feel tighter.  Maybe I'm redistributing or the pants shrunk!  My scale is accurate, btw.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> _"I use my clothing as the way to judge my results. I have lost and have gone down in sizes."_
> 
> It's weird.  My scale is telling me I lost 5 lbs but a few of my pants feel tighter.  Maybe I'm redistributing or the pants shrunk!  My scale is accurate, btw.


The scale can be accurate but your body can hold water weight based on many different things. Such as stress, medications or an ingredient that was in one of the foods you ate the day before or even a couple of days ago. Usually measurements are more accurate.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I had my book study/discussion whatever you want to call it. It was really good and the time passed so fast it was over before I realized an hour had gone by. Rachel, the moderator of this study was much more relaxed this time. Some participants had this book for a long time and had never read it. Doing this with a book seems to make it more interesting and makes people really get to know the book. Since it is about goals, it causes you to do the exercises in the book and talk about them together. 

Last night my fairy lights over the kitchen cupboards died...........boo hoo. I ordered the same string of lights immediately because I can't stand it without them. They add that sparkle to my kitchen and it looks dark and gloomy without them. They are supposed to be here Friday so I will be working on that project over the week-end. I will have to stand on a chair but I can do it. Little bit at a time. 

It will be an opportunity to change the vases around and possibly clean them. I would love to take them down and wash them all and then put them back up. I will see if it is something I can do. Now if money wasn't so tight, I would hire someone to come help me do this. At least to stand on the chair for me and do the work on top of the cupboards for me. But I don't so I am doing it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Please,, careful standing on chairs!
Perhaps you can borrow a small step stool from some one?


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Please,, careful standing on chairs!
> Perhaps you can borrow a small step stool from some one?


I am scared to get on a step stool. The chair has a wider place to stand and feels safer. Just not as tall as I'd like but I usually use it with no problems.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny is picking me up in a little while to take me shopping. That is why I did not attempt to go for a walk today. Instead I did my laundry. I have a new rule about laundry..........if there are 3 nightgowns or 3 pairs of panties in the dirty clothes it is time to do the laundry (and NO excuses allowed!). Well, I did that today. Now I am changing my rule from 3 to 2. Smaller loads are so much nicer to do!

I had to rewrite my grocery list. I had too much meat on it and that goes in the freezer. Since hot weather is here now, I need to keep room in there for ice cube trays and the ice cream container (that goes inside of the ice cream maker). I like ice cubes! When I lived at my house there were no ice cubes since 1999. So now I appreciate them and use them all the time. I don't care if people say that it is not good for you to drink ice cold beverages or not. I drink them anyway. 

If I had room for a small freezer in here, I would be tempted to get one. Just no place to put one unless I got rid of the cedar chest or the bookcase. Both pieces I use and need. My friend across the hall has a big freezer that is very old. She checks it daily to make sure it hasn't quit on her yet. And my friend who lives under me has a very small chest freezer, which would be more like what I would want (if I had room for it). It is not that I need a lot of food but it would be nice to get those deals you get by buying larger packages (of meat especially......keto you know).

The temperature is 82 right now so I am dreading going outside. My feet swell up even worse in hot weather. I might go soak them real quick right now before I have to leave. 

I hope you all have a super day and stay cool!


----------



## katlupe

Today I had to take it easy. Not only did my feet swell up but my knees (especially one) have been painful all day. I just remembered when writing this that I bought Tylenol yesterday so took a couple. I hardly ever use it even though this is the one my doctor recommended. The 8 hour one for Arthritis. It does help but I do not like to take any type of medication unless it is really bad.

It is my father's birthday today. He would have turned 103. Hard to believe he has been gone for ten years this August. 

I wanted to work on the area above my kitchen cupboards today but I was in shape to be going up and down on a stool and a chair. So I will wait on doing that. The lights came today from Amazon so I am anxious to get that taken care of but there is really no reason to hurry.

 82 degrees here today. Too hot for me. I walked out to the dumpster and came right back. I am not a summer person anymore.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Today I had to take it easy. Not only did my feet swell up but my knees (especially one) have been painful all day. I just remembered when writing this that I bought Tylenol yesterday so took a couple. I hardly ever use it even though this is the one my doctor recommended. The 8 hour one for Arthritis. It does help but I do not like to take any type of medication unless it is really bad.
> 
> It is my father's birthday today. He would have turned 103. Hard to believe he has been gone for ten years this August.
> 
> I wanted to work on the area above my kitchen cupboards today but I was in shape to be going up and down on a stool and a chair. So I will wait on doing that. The lights came today from Amazon so I am anxious to get that taken care of but there is really no reason to hurry.
> 
> 82 degrees here today. Too hot for me. I walked out to the dumpster and came right back. I am not a summer person anymore.


Sorry about your feet. Hope they'll be better tomorrow.

Good for you not climbing with your fairy lights. Best to wait.

 We were over 70 today, but you were 82! Yes, that's too warm for me, too. I have my standing fan on. Trying to stave off putting on the central AC. 

Stay cool!


----------



## hollydolly

Yes we were over 70 today, I've always been a sun person, but I find also that when it gets too hot I'm liking it less and less.. it's the humidity I hate most which is always present in the UK..


----------



## bingo

so good to hear that you're okay.....i  hope teeth coming out will go well...i will check back...hugs


----------



## katlupe

So as I said earlier in the what are you doing today thread.......I did manage to take all the vases........27 of them off the top of the kitchen cupboards. I was nervous about doing this as my knees have been really giving me some pain. More than my share I think! I stepped up on the stool then from that onto the chair. I was careful to position in so it was safe and I could hold onto the counter if need be. When I got to the area above the refrigerator, I was already resolved in my mind that I would not be able to take those last 2 or 3 vases down. I knew I could not reach over the refrigerator to the top of the cupboard to take them down.



I had one idea, use my picker upper thingy to take a hold of the last two vases...........from the floor, didn't even have to stand on the stool. Yes! I did it! I am sad that I am unable to clean the books that I have up there to put under the vases to raise them up higher than the ledge on the top. But can't do it. These are books I was going to get rid of but instead use them like this now. I was very proud of myself that I did this. I had unlocked my door and kept my phone nearby at all times. 

Now I have washed all the vases and Christmas bulbs (I put them inside some of the translucent vases). I might not go any further with this project until Monday so I can recover. Though I do not hurt from doing this right now. I put the vases on my table for now. My table is where my computer is and is also where I eat. It is the advantage of using a regular kitchen table for my computer because I can wash it off or dry stuff on it. Water does not harm it.

The cupboard looks so empty without the sparkle of my vases and fairy lights. The new lights came yesterday (yes, in one day from Amazon!) so I can't wait to get it all up again.


----------



## katlupe

As you all know, my adult son is disabled and I have to take care of his bills and all (with his money). Well, his air conditioner broke and he threw it out. I am lucky it lasted 4 years I guess. He is tough on things. So I was going to have to start researching and looking for one to order. I told Sonny (my bf) and not ten minutes later he calls me and says he ordered one for him from Lowes and will pick it up tomorrow. How nice is that? My son cannot take the heat at all. He came here last night and looked terrible. He said nothing was wrong, just hot. I sure got lucky with Sonny. I didn't even ask him to do it for me. Earlier today he order these chew sticks that Rabbit likes when I said there were only three left.


----------



## bingo

Sonny is God sent...a blessing...he is one of a kind...and..you are also a kind soul


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> Sonny is God sent...a blessing...he is one of a kind...and..you are also a kind soul


Thank you for saying so. I try. 

Sonny is indeed an answer to the many prayers I said.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I didn't feel like I should work on putting my vases back up on top of the cupboards today. Knees hurt. But I could not stand them sitting on the table taking up my space. So I went to work and got them all back up. It was up and down on the stool and chair and reaching up to do this. Now I am almost all done. I will do the lights tomorrow or the next day.

I miss those lights because at night it looks beautiful with just the lights on. I changed the placing of the vases around. Last time I did not put two colors together. This time I placed each color together. I like the way it looks! This is one of those jobs that I could not someone else do for me. I like things a certain way and have to move it around a bit before I am happy with it.


----------



## Sliverfox

kat,, reading  your  post about  your  vases,,make me look at the  plates, bottles that reside on top of my cupboards.

They really need washed,,,'maybe' I can get energy enough to  take them down to wash them.


----------



## RadishRose

I have to admire that you got all that done with painful leg/feet! Do be careful, Kat.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> kat,, reading  your  post about  your  vases,,make me look at the  plates, bottles that reside on top of my cupboards.
> 
> They really need washed,,,'maybe' I can get energy enough to  take them down to wash them.


Living in a small apartment I figure I have to enhance those spots that are normally either cluttered with things you don't use much. Or just left plain with no sparkle in sight. When I moved in the first thing I did was add color in this all white studio by using colorful curtains. And you know that is the first thing people mention when coming here for the first time. I belong to an outrageous decorating group on fakebook and came up with my own ideas seeing how others had decorated.

My vases are cheap all bought at thrift stores. Some for less than a dollar. I don't buy them anymore because I filled my spot. The fairy lights though............took it to a whole other level!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I have to admire that you got all that done with painful leg/feet! Do be careful, Kat.


I don't know how I did it but in the early morning after my coffee I can do things. Later on I might suffer but I try to be smart and take breaks, put my feet up, etc. If I feel I can't do something right then..........tomorrow is another day.


----------



## katlupe

I was weak today and ate Chinese food. It is my favorite food of all and hard to pass it up. Ice cream for dessert. I figured if I was eating the other stuff I may as well have the ice cream too. At the store though I did not buy a bunch of junk food which is something I used to do once I had some high carb food. 

Sonny and I came back here and watched some episodes of the The Waltons. Then he went home and found the same channel on his television so he could watch them too. 

It was good to go somewhere this afternoon or else I would have been tempted to work on the fairy lights. I hope to do that tomorrow or the next day. It is just that I can't wait to see how it looks once it is all done. Then on to other projects.


----------



## katlupe

I had thunderstorms here yesterday and today. I used to be deathly afraid of them at my house. I don't know if it was due to living in the forest surrounded by trees but lightning seemed to be intense there. One time we saw a bolt of it right in our house and it just enforced the feeling of fear in me. Because of that fear in my past, I still unplug all my electrical things as soon as I hear a rumble of thunder. Sometimes it doesn't last or even get near here but I don't care. I can't afford to replace all my stuff.

That last storm we had which was not thunder and lightning but wind, took out our power caused a couple of people (that I know of) to lose their modems and I think someone lost a television. It was due to the power surge. As soon as I knew the power was out I unplugged everything. Just a habit that I think I will keep. 

Thursday is my water delivery and I am down to half a gallon, not counting the cold water in the refrigerator. I changed my order to three cases of the one gallon bottles. I drink a lot more water now and then make ice cubes, ice tea and Keto Chow. If Sonny comes over before that I could ask him to bring me a couple more gallons to get me through till Thursday. But I don't want him to make a special trip. I suppose I could walk to the Service Pharmacy and I think they would have water of some kind there. I will see.

Everything is so much nicer here again since that manager was fired. I think tomorrow we are having Bingo again. We haven't gotten back to the potluck suppers but nobody has pushed for them. I am not because I can't eat the food. So even if they have them I will probably not be going. I have to stay out of the Chinese restaurant too.


----------



## katlupe

The finished project from the last few days. Cleaned and arranged differently this time. Brand new string of fairy lights. They looked beautiful last night when it was dark. It was a big job and took me the whole week-end and yesterday to do it. Little steps. In this picture you don't see the ends which is blues on one side and reds on the other.


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks  very nice.
Sit back & enjoy  your work.

Thought I'd start cleaning my things  on our  cabinet  tops.
Hanging my pants  got side tracked & today  doesn't look  good  for the cabinets, either.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Looks  very nice.
> Sit back & enjoy  your work.
> 
> Thought I'd start cleaning my things  on our  cabinet  tops.
> Hanging my pants  got side tracked & today  doesn't look  good  for the cabinets, either.


Tomorrow is always another day. Be careful doing the cabinets though. Especially if you have to stand on a stool or a chair.


----------



## RadishRose

So pretty.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> So pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Lizzie00

katlupe said:


> So as I said earlier in the what are you doing today thread.......I did manage to take all the vases........27 of them off the top of the kitchen cupboards. I was nervous about doing this as my knees have been really giving me some pain. More than my share I think! I stepped up on the stool then from that onto the chair. I was careful to position in so it was safe and I could hold onto the counter if need be. When I got to the area above the refrigerator, I was already resolved in my mind that I would not be able to take those last 2 or 3 vases down. I knew I could not reach over the refrigerator to the top of the cupboard to take them down.
> 
> View attachment 221106
> 
> I had one idea, use my picker upper thingy to take a hold of the last two vases...........from the floor, didn't even have to stand on the stool. Yes! I did it! I am sad that I am unable to clean the books that I have up there to put under the vases to raise them up higher than the ledge on the top. But can't do it. These are books I was going to get rid of but instead use them like this now. I was very proud of myself that I did this. I had unlocked my door and kept my phone nearby at all times.
> 
> Now I have washed all the vases and Christmas bulbs (I put them inside some of the translucent vases). I might not go any further with this project until Monday so I can recover. Though I do not hurt from doing this right now. I put the vases on my table for now. My table is where my computer is and is also where I eat. It is the advantage of using a regular kitchen table for my computer because I can wash it off or dry stuff on it. Water does not harm it.
> 
> The cupboard looks so empty without the sparkle of my vases and fairy lights. The new lights came yesterday (yes, in one day from Amazon!) so I can't wait to get it all up again.




Love the vases, Kat……& they’d sure look good with my carpet


----------



## Pinky

The fairy lights give the vases a special kind of sparkle. Very magical.


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> The fairy lights give the vases a special kind of sparkle. Very magical.


Thank you, Pinky! That is exactly the reason I added the lights.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday afternoon we played Bingo in the community room. It was a nice time. Sonny came too.

I was thinking how much my life has changed since I moved here in 2018. So many things I thought I would never do I do now. Sometimes I decided in the past, I will never do this or use that and out of necessity I had to. For instance at my house I used as little plastic as I could. When I first moved here my husband was bringing my water in glass canning jars from our well. I think he did that for me so he would have an excuse to come here often. Slowly, (and mostly due to Sonny) I let Sonny give me the water dispenser which has of course, a big plastic bottle to hold the water. He would refill it with water from his house. Plus he started bringing me plastic gallon bottles of water and refilling them at his house too. 

Now I get the water delivery from the local water company and it is all in plastic. Do I think plastic is bad for you? Yeah, I do but sometimes you have to accept things you don't totally agree on. I just say oh well and go on. My life has been like that for the most part. Accepting things I said I would never have a number of years ago. I never thought I would live in a city in an apartment much less downtown. I had to give up a lot but it is a matter of surviving I believe.


----------



## katlupe

In a little while I am going down the hall to my friend's apartment for coffee. I think 4 of us will be there. Just us girls. Her husband is going out somewhere.

Yesterday was a weird day for me. My brother called me to tell me his daughter, Lisa, my niece was found dead in her apartment. He didn't know why or what happened. She was 36 and was estranged from us due to the way she treated everyone. It was better to stay away from her and not have any contact. I would check her fb page from time to time to just see if she was okay. Nothing I could do for her if she wasn't. She was a drug user and talked tough to everyone so it was better to not see her in person. Her kids had been taken away from her so don't even know where they are.

When she was little I wanted to adopt her but my brother and his wife at that time said, "oh no, we can't give her up." But they could leave her with any old babysitter anywhere at all different times. Finally her mother gave her (and her brother) to my brother and his girlfriend and the girlfriend did not like his kids. She treated her horribly. So now her life is over and this is how it ends. Waiting to hear from him what happened.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh such a sad story Kat... I'm so sorry for your family Loss.... what  a waste of a young life..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh such a sad story Kat... I'm so sorry for your family Loss.... what  a waste of a young life..


Thank you, yes it is. 

It always seemed to me that she wanted a mother more than anything. Particularly her own mother. But her mother would never have anything to do with her for some reason. Her mother died in November of last year of COVID and in the obituary it mentioned her brother and half sister but not her. I don't know if she ever knew her mother had died. It had crossed my mind to message her on FB to tell her. Then I remembered that I was better off with her not having contact with me.


----------



## Pinky

How sad, Kat .. your niece must have been hurting for a long time. My condolences


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> How sad, Kat .. your niece must have been hurting for a long time. My condolences


Thank you, Pinky. I think she was. I still do not know what she died from. Haven't heard from my brother and he does not use a cellphone.


----------



## katlupe

We had a really nice coffee hour.......more like 2 hours at my friend's apartment. 

Everyone is staying inside and staying cool. I am cold! I am. I have turned the temperature down a few times on the ac so it would not be so cold. I think it is because I was not doing anything to heat myself up. Well in a bit I will be cleaning the bunny cage and that usually heats me up. 91 degrees here right now. Very happy we got my son his new air conditioner this week. He would not be able to tolerate this heat.


----------



## RadishRose

@Kat, I'm so sorry about your niece. I know you were estranged to some degree but still, it's upsetting. Seems like she was in trouble from the start. My sympathy to your family.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @Kat, I'm so sorry about your niece. I know you were estranged to some degree but still, it's upsetting. Seems like she was in trouble from the start. My sympathy to your family.


Thank you, Radish. I hadn't seen her in almost 10 years but I keep remembering her as a little girl when she would stay at my house. I'd keep her for days and would buy her all kinds of clothes and toys. I keep thinking I know I could have made a difference in her life. But if she had still gotten as bad as she was as a teenager, I don't think I could have handled her myself.


----------



## Kika

@Kat, I'm so sorry for your loss.  We had a very similar situation with one of my nieces a few years ago.  Even though she was estranged, as your niece was, it still hurt a lot of the family.   My condolences.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> @Kat, I'm so sorry for your loss.  We had a very similar situation with one of my nieces a few years ago.  Even though she was estranged, as your niece was, it still hurt a lot of the family.   My condolences.


Thank you, Kika.


----------



## katlupe

Today it is supposed to get into the 90's and then tomorrow in the 60's. I do not look forward to the hot weather at all. The electric company sent out emails warning people there may be power outages as they expect thunderstorms with high winds. I pray no trees come down or lose their branches because I don't know how I could deal without the AC in this heat. Soak my feet in cold water is the only thing I can think of. I do have a very small rechargeable fan that I keep charged (USB) that I carry in my purse in the summer. 

Since I have not been able to drive my mobility chair ("Jazzy") until the tire is fixed I have no interest in summer weather at all. That was my enjoyment and until I get it back and feel safe on it I stay home. I have not been able to walk in the park when it is so hot as the heat really affects me. It is bad enough walking out to the dumpster. I can walk laps around my hall for exercise though.


----------



## hollydolly

90 to 60 in one day is a huge drop in temps, hard to deal with really.,,


----------



## RadishRose

We had near 90 yesterday, and will be over 90 today with thunderstorms possible in the afternoon here too, Kat. I will also be staying in, except to take doggie out for the minimum amount of time it takes.

All my shopping is done; no need to go out.

I don't even want to think about a power outage!
Stay cool.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit and I survived yesterday! Didn't seem that hot at all in my apartment. Several times I turned my AC down, then even off for a bit. I never get cold, but I have been lately. Must be that aging thing.....

Yesterday Sonny caught a potato on fire in his microwave! I did not know a microwave would catch your food on fire. Of course, I have not used one in thirty years. He had it set to cook for 9 minutes, must be that was too long. He had to get a hold of it with a steel spoon and carry it outside. It was raining outside so that put the fire out. He did that the first time he cooked a dinner for me. To garlic bread in the oven. I told him he better sign up for meal deliveries! haha

While I am on here this morning I am preparing a pork roast for the Instant Pot. I like to get the cooking done early in the day.


----------



## katlupe

I just wrestled with my bunny boy to clip 3 more nails. He just doesn't understand that this is good for him. In fact, he runs around more once I have done it. When I hold his foot he struggles to get away like he is caught in a trap or something. I have to be careful......firm, yet gentle with him. I am afraid of breaking his foot or leg while he is struggling. That is why I will not let someone else help me. Oh well, so is the life of a bunny mom.

The pork roast came out perfect and I will be having that for supper. With cauliflower in cheese sauce. I have some cheese I need to use up before the next time I go shopping. 

Quiet day so far. Just the way I like it.


----------



## katlupe

I have not been on my computer too much the last couple of days. I am on the phone instead. I finally got my insurance benefits explained to me and now am making appointments for all the things I needed. Hoping to hear back from the dental office today. As much as I dread it, that is my #1 priority right now.

Today Sonny is taking me shopping. His aide comes on Monday and Thursday So after she leaves he is coming here. I am on Rabbit's last banana (YIKES!) and he needs more spring mix too. Working on my grocery list right now. 

I ordered another pair of compression stockings. The expensive ones. Well........expensive to me at $31.99 but there are many higher priced ones available. My lymphadema therapist liked this pair best of all the ones I have purchased. They are the only ones I am comfortable wearing, at least for four hours or so. I ordered another pair just so I can wash one pair and while it is drying have that extra pair to wear. Surprisingly, in this hot weather my feet are not swelling as bad as they were before. Could be due to having the AC on. Or that I am walking more and trying to do the dry brushing and getting my electrolytes in. This condition never goes away but if I can control it I will try my best to do so. 

Missed my live book discussion yesterday, just forgot about it. So going to watch the recorded video right now. Have a super day everyone who reads this!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Yesterday Sonny caught a potato on fire in his microwave! I did not know a microwave would catch your food on fire. Of course, I have not used one in thirty years. He had it set to cook for 9 minutes, must be that was too long. He had to get a hold of it with a steel spoon and carry it outside. It was raining outside so that put the fire out. He did that the first time he cooked a dinner for me. To garlic bread in the oven. I told him he better sign up for meal deliveries! haha


Oh yes the microwave can definitely set things on fire.. usually because a food has overheated. People tend to forget that some foods need stopping half way through.. and also people forget that an extra  minute or 2 in the oven is the equivalent  of 4 times that in a conventional oven.. ( not that important with a baked spud but you get the gyst)...

I cook large baking potatoes in my 1000 watt oven for 9 mins max... less if they're  medium sized... but I always  cook it in 2 bursts... 5 minutes.. then turn the spud, then another 3 or 4 mins depending on the size...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes the microwave can definitely set things on fire.. usually because a food has overheated. People tend to forget that some foods need stopping half way through.. and also people forget that an extra  minute or 2 in the oven is the equivalent  of 4 times that in a conventional oven.. ( not that important with a baked spud but you get the gyst)...
> 
> I cook large baking potatoes in my 1000 watt oven for 9 mins max... less if they're m medium sized... but I always  cook it in 2 bursts... 5 minutes.. then turn the spud, then another 3 or 4 mins depending on the size...


Sonny thought he had set it for 9 minutes.........but he had hit two numbers instead of just the 9. Then he did not pay attention.


----------



## katlupe

Well, I finally got through to the dental office. June 8th. Foot doctor on the 7th, dental on the 8th and hair on the 10th. What a week that is going to be!

It is a little difficult with making appointments now because Sonny has to drive all the way here to pick me up and then bring me back and then he drives all the way back to his house. He insists on doing it. I feel bad that he is spending so much money on gas now. I can get transportation through my insurance. The dental though, I would like him there with me. I am scared of it and when they extract my teeth, I definitely want him with me. 

I am going to test myself to see if I can walk to the foot doctor. He is not far from my place so I think I may be able to just take a break on the walker if my pain is bad that day. Now if "Jazzy's" tire was fixed it would be no problem. 

I still think my decision to not have a car when I moved here was the right one. Yes, it would be much easier in some ways if I had one. But in winter, you have to go out and clean it off and move it while they plow the parking lot. I could not do that. I will not drive in winter, even when I had one. I will not drive to a big city any more. Then there is the expenses of having one and that would include a payment and insurance. No, I think I would not be happy owning one now. 

Getting ready for going shopping now.


----------



## katlupe

I have not been spending much time on fakebook for the last two weeks or so. It gives me the opportunity to get other things (more important) started or done. I do feel guilty about not going there like I used to because of the people I am friends with. They send messages wanting to know if I am okay. I used to watch their videos and look at their pictures and posts and react or comment on all of them. I felt that I should or had to show them that someone valued their content. Sometimes I would spend hours on there.

Life is short and it passes so quickly. I look at my photos from a year ago or even 10 years ago and can remember the exact time I was taking that picture. How fast that time has gone by! If I had to account for the time I spent it would be by my photos. The important or rather meaningful times would have photos to represent them. The other time that I spent doing mundane things would normally not have any pictures (except that I have that blogging mentality which means I take pictures of boring chores and write about it). 

I suppose social media is no different than any other activity people do to entertain themselves. If you do an activity that results in rewards of some kind maybe it is not mundane after all. If it gives you that good feeling (dopamine spike). Besides don't I get pleasure from social interactions as much as from cooking a tasty meal or going for a walk? So I should just make sure I follow my list of things I need to do each day and include fakebook in that time period. There are many activities I do that don't sound important but in my day to day life they are. Household chores is one of those. Cooking is another. Reminds me of putting a puzzle together. Work for days putting it together. Admire it for a few days then take it apart and put it in a box. Life is like that in a way.


----------



## katlupe

I found out yesterday what my niece died from. Sepsis. It affected her liver. I was wrong about her age. She was 38.  I read two different obituaries and they both had the wrong information. My brother's ex-girlfriend was listed as her mother and her children as her step siblings. Her real mother had died in November or December of last year and her obituary never mentioned my niece as one of her children. So I guess people can just put what they want in those things. 

When I die I do not want it in the paper at all. Nor do I want a funeral or any mention of my death anywhere. It is just another thing that costs money for someone.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny came over and worked on "Jazzy" (mobility chair). He finally got that stubborn wheel off and put the new one on! He had to use a torch..........I am glad I was not out there watching that. I would have been stressed thinking the fire alarm might go off. But I guess it does not let off a smell or smoke. My friend was out in the hall on her scooter watching him work on it. I charged it up overnight and now today if I want I can take a ride. There is a Memorial Day parade today. Maybe I will go to it but more likely just take a short ride to make sure it is working good. It still makes a noise underneath but now I am thinking that is the foot rest thing. I will take my screwdriver to that this morning.

If everything works good with it I will take a test run to my foot doctor's office. Not very far away and I was going to try to walk there with my walker anyway. I have an appointment there on the 7th so I am hoping I can get there under my own steam.

I have to be very careful from now on with where I drive Jazzy. The sidewalks have areas that are broken and bumpy. I need to go around those. Now I have a tire with an inner tube. I researched about it and they say that it is more stable then the other tires. These mobility chairs are not different than any other vehicle. At least they don't need gasoline. A guy in my building has a nice new scooter and it has two rear view mirrors which I like. I always wished I had one on Jazzy but there is no place to put it. Except for the arm rest. Scooters have the dashboard. I like the chair best because it does zero turns and in the elevator or store aisles that comes in handy.

Happy Memorial Day, my friends!


----------



## RadishRose

Finally, Jazzy has a new wheel! So happy. Hugs to Sonny.


----------



## katlupe

One food that most people following a keto or low carb food plan use is nuts. For some reason, I do not feel so good after eating them. I think it is because I overeat them. I try to control my portions but it is easier to not have them in my cupboard. I do still use almond flour but it has carbs and have to be mindful of that. Recently Joe of 2 Krazy Ketos made a mug bread using pork rinds instead. No carbs! 

It is made like a mug cake but is bread instead. One carb for the whole mug. He made it in a microwave so I am making it in my Nuwave oven instead. I am going to make it tomorrow and if it comes out good I will show you a picture of it. 

Today I made my own creation of an iced coffee caramel macchiato with the Keto Chow. It is in the refrigerator for tomorrow. I am saving it for when I come back from Bingo. It is my reward for not eating all the junk food they have there. I find it interesting that people who have all kinds of health issues that are quite serious keep eating the foods that got them there in the first place. No matter what you say to people about what they eat they just keep eating it. I would never say a word if I didn't care about them. But I do care.


----------



## katlupe

I bought another pair of compression stockings from Bright Life Direct. They are better quality then the cheap ones. These were about $31. dollars plus shipping. They accept returns and will work with you to find a good fit for you. These are the same brand, Jobst. My therapist thought they were a good quality. She wrote down the compression I should get the next time I bought any. 

The other pair I bought was the same brand but I bought petite since I am short. This time I didn't buy petite and it is size larger with 15-20 compression. Much better! Does not cut into my shin because they go all the up to just below my knees. They are tight to get up and off but I think they will do the trick. I put them on as soon as I sat down to have my morning coffee and I have no pain from them at all. Soothing! 

Throughout the day, when wearing compression stockings the thing to do is keep checking them to make sure they do not bunch up in a crease anywhere on your legs or feet or ankles. Keep it smooth. Then they work great.


----------



## katlupe

I am so happy! Drove to the store on Jazzy!!!! Felt good to be out and about. It is one thing to walk in the parks with the walker but I could never make it to the store and back on the walker and my legs. Grand Union is more expensive than Tops was but it is close by and I can get something if I need it. The spring mix was not much more than Tops had been. So I got salad stuff and sour cream and liverwurst. 

Bingo today. Going to clean the bunny cage before I go though. 

This is Sunday when Sonny was fixing the tire on Jazzy:




And today after I came back from the store:


----------



## Kika

Sonny is such a good guy and handy too!  He gave you your independence back by repairing Jazzy!  I'm so happy that you will be able to be out and about whenever you want to, especially now in the Summer's heat.


----------



## katlupe

Tonight I was supposed to go to see the Downtown Abbey movie at the theater here. I just don't feel like going anywhere in this hot weather. The theater is vintage and I am not sure if they have air conditioning or not. The seats are not real comfortable, they are old vintage ones and most times that does not bother me. But I just hate having to go anywhere in the evening. Sonny called and asked if I still wanted to go and I said if he wanted to I would. He said okay we will cancel it since it sounds like I don't want to go.

I am sorry I am not the type of girlfriend that likes to go out and do things. I just don't. I get stressed just thinking about having to go tomorrow to do the errands we do for my son. I warned him when he first started going out with me that I am that way. He goes to a lot of things. Monday he went to a barbecue at the RC race car track and he did the grilling. On the week end he went to his daughter's for a cook out. 

Then to make me not want to go to things even more........the food! Yes, everyone eats high carbs,, high sugar foods and I don't. It is not enjoyable to me to sit and watch others eating those foods when I have a piece of cheese. At home I can make good low carb food for myself and not concern myself with what I cannot eat. 

He wasn't mad but he sounded sad. I will see him tomorrow and why spend all that money for gas and the movie tickets if I don't really care about going? It is not like that is a movie that he was dying to see.


----------



## katlupe

Today is my foot doctor appointment. I had planned on getting there on my own on Jazzy (mobility chair). But the weather forecast is heavy rain and wind all day. Right now it windy but not raining. So Sonny will be taking me to the appointment. 

I replaced my Cuisinart ice cream maker with the Ninja Creami one. What a difference! I heard everyone using it in their YouTube videos how loud it is. So when I got ready to use it I was afraid it would frighten Rabbit. I asked about the noise in my Keto Chow group on fakebook and got a lot of replies. Some people compared it to a jet plane at takeoff and others said not that bad. It frightened some children, cats and dogs. I finally decided to try it anyway since I bought it and was looking forward to using it with the Keto Chow. 

First I used the vacuum cleaner. Rabbit is used to that noise and my vacuum cleaner is quite loud. I reasoned with myself that I had just used the vacuum packer a few days ago and that didn't scare him. The thing about a rabbit is that they will die of a heart attack if they get scared enough. And he is 8 years old now. I started vacuuming and he went underneath my vanity. In the middle of vacuuming, I stopped went to the Creami and turned it on.

ICE CREAM! It was loud but did not sound louder than an electric drill or hand saw. I could not actually see into the container but it stopped and I opened it to see ice cream. I wanted it a little creamier so I rinsed the paddle off (which is on the inside of the cover) and put it on re-spin. Came out perfectly! I am happy with it. Now I will not be tempted with ice cream this summer. 

This is my first ice cream made with the Creami. Peanut Butter Keto Chow. 




And about Rabbit............he stayed under the vanity and was sleeping. I guess the noise did not bother him so much.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe , finally caught up with you. Great to see you've got Jazzy back! Good to see Rabbit again.

How cool you make your own special ice cream. I was wondering why you ditched the Cuisinart for the Creami?


----------



## bingo

i  am just waiting to  hear  about the foot dr...hugs


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> i  am just waiting to  hear  about the foot dr...hugs


There is nothing wrong with my feet, just needed a routine nail trimming. I guess I am like Rabbit! lol 

I can't see them well enough to trim myself and having worked as a CNA, I know the dangers of doing your own if you don't do it properly. My appointment went well.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe , finally caught up with you. Great to see you've got Jazzy back! Good to see Rabbit again.
> 
> How cool you make your own special ice cream. I was wondering why you ditched the Cuisinart for the Creami?


The Ninja Creami is different from the Cuisinart. The Cuisinart ice cream maker is good but to make the ice cream you have to keep the bowl of it (empty) in your freezer at least 24 hours. So it takes up a corner and I was keeping it there all the time. Just in case the urge for ice cream struck me. After you have made it the ice cream leaves behind a layer of frozen ice cream on the sides of the bowl. I would wait for it to thaw to be able to get that off so I could eat it too. 

With the Creami, the finished product is like real ice cream from a shop or you can make it even softer. Mine has 5 settings (though there is another model with 7).......Ice Cream, Milkshake. Sorbet, Lite Ice Cream (the one I use for the Keto Chow), Mix-In (for adding chocolate chips, granola, cookie pieces, syrup, whatever you want to add) and Re-Mix. Re-Mix is for mixing again if it is not at the consistency you want. You can make it as soft as you want or keep it harder. 

Everyone on my Keto groups on FB have been raving about this machine for a long time. Now I know why. I had raspberry cheesecake ice cream for supper when I came home. So good! Ice cream feels good in my mouth at the moment due to my dental issues. While the machine was on yesterday, I went out in the hall to listen. Not as loud out there as I thought. Actually not at all. I will be comfortable using it from now on. And rabbit? Did not budge from his cage while it was going. He was almost asleep! 

Ninja Creami Keto Chow Ice Cream


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> The Ninja Creami is different from the Cuisinart. The Cuisinart ice cream maker is good but to make the ice cream you have to keep the bowl of it (empty) in your freezer at least 24 hours. So it takes up a corner and I was keeping it there all the time. Just in case the urge for ice cream struck me. After you have made it the ice cream leaves behind a layer of frozen ice cream on the sides of the bowl. I would wait for it to thaw to be able to get that off so I could eat it too.
> 
> With the Creami, the finished product is like real ice cream from a shop or you can make it even softer. Mine has 5 settings (though there is another model with 7).......Ice Cream, Milkshake. Sorbet, Lite Ice Cream (the one I use for the Keto Chow), Mix-In (for adding chocolate chips, granola, cookie pieces, syrup, whatever you want to add) and Re-Mix. Re-Mix is for mixing again if it is not at the consistency you want. You can make it as soft as you want or keep it harder.
> 
> Everyone on my Keto groups on FB have been raving about this machine for a long time. Now I know why. I had raspberry cheesecake ice cream for supper when I came home. So good! Ice cream feels good in my mouth at the moment due to my dental issues. While the machine was on yesterday, I went out in the hall to listen. Not as loud out there as I thought. Actually not at all. I will be comfortable using it from now on. And rabbit? Did not budge from his cage while it was going. He was almost asleep!
> 
> Ninja Creami Keto Chow Ice Cream


OMG, that ice cream looks so wonderful! I have to watch fats, so keto isn't for me, but oh it looks so good. Thanks for the demo and for explaining the Cuisinart.


----------



## katlupe

I have been pretty busy this week. My friends stop by and then I get behind on my schedule of things to do but I give that time to them happily. I used to not have any friends in the past so I appreciate the ones I have now. They usually need to talk to me about their problems and have no one else. I am happy if I can help someone. 

I have four flavors of Keto Chow for ice cream in the freezer and refrigerator. One for today. Then tomorrow and the next day. I only have two freezer containers for the creami so the other two are in the refrigerator until I use one of the freezer bowls. 

Wednesday, I had my dental appointment. They took a ton of x-rays and have to go back on the 27th. So this might take me awhile getting this work done and over with. 

Yesterday Sonny and I had our hair appointments. 

Today it is supposed to rain, all day they said. If not, I will go for a walk soon after I hear from Sonny. He calls me first thing in the morning after he gets up. He went to a go-kart race last night so not sure what time he got home. He is the flagman on one of the turns. So can't leave until it over and they have been having a lot of entries. 

Making some keto waffles this morning. I have found a recipe for using pork rinds in place of almond flour. The difference is unbelievable! No carbs in this version. I am also using chunks of cheese instead of shredded. I want to have perfected this recipe by the time the new stuffler waffle maker is delivered. I know, I know, I did not need or want another electric cooking gadget in my kitchen...... But making ketogenic food means finding ways to have food that excites you at mealtimes. Stuffed waffles, I imagine will do that.


----------



## katlupe

This is what the new Ninja Creami looks like. I know it looks like their coffee maker in a way. You can make any kind of ice cream or sorbet in this. Not just a keto one.


----------



## katlupe

This picture of Rabbit was taken on this date in 2015. Showed up in my memories on fakebook. I am sure it is in my computer file but seeing it today just warmed my heart so much. He had been my "house rabbit" for only 5 months by that time. Looks like he was pretty comfortable in being an indoor pet (considering before he came to my house he must have been being raised as a meat rabbit). He is laying in front of the wood stove on the hearth.


----------



## katlupe

I went for a walk this morning in the park across the street. It was beautiful out! Listened to the birds singing and tried to feed a squirrel. He would not come anywhere near me. So I left him some peanuts and other stuff by some of the trees. Maybe he will find it.


----------



## bingo

What a beautiful  place.....
we spend all morning  here in the yard with birds...squirrels...woodpeckers  coming and going to feeders....
so funny to watch squirrels  bury their peanuts


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday morning I drove Jazzy to the store. I only got stuff for Rabbit since this new store, Grand Union, is pretty expensive. I thought Tops was bad until this one came in. Of course, it may be just the price increase that all stores are charging. Keeps my spending for extras down though.

In the afternoon we had Bingo. Only four of us were there. Still had a good time. I think if we made it more fun in some way others may start attending. We normally only have coffee and our hostess brings cookies or doughnuts. Maybe something more would be the incentive. I am thinking of making some low carb appetizers or treats and making a pitcher of cold coffee drinks or keto ice cream (since I now have an ice cream maker).

My Presto Stuffler was delivered yesterday. I am going to wash it and then start experimenting with it today. If you do not know what it is, it is a waffle maker that you can add a filling to before you cook the waffle. There are a lot of YouTube videos on how others have made various stuffed waffles with it. It is not just for keto/low carbs but the recipes I will be making are low carbs. I will add pictures later.

My neighbor/friend across the hall (the one who is 96 and was hit in Walmart by a little boy running with his parents' shopping cart last year) fell the day before yesterday getting in a van. She had to be taken to the ER by the emergency squad. Now she is in a wheelchair and in a lot of pain. I helped her find some assistance so a nurse came here to change her dressings on both her legs. I hope the nurse can help her get an aide which she needs badly. Trouble is all the red tape to get one can take weeks.

Last night when I was just going to bed I heard the emergency squad backing up to the ramp. Yes, they were back and had to get a pass key to get into her apartment. She fell again but this time they did not have to take her. I heard them and her talking and laughing. She is the type of woman who is very independent and usually on the go. Well, not now.

Not sure what I am doing today yet but whatever it is I will have a busy day. Hope if you are reading this you have a wonderful day!


----------



## katlupe

I got up very early this morning due to a thunder and lightning storm. I do not get frightened by them as I used to when I lived at my house in the forest. Maybe because it was so loud there and surrounded by large trees added to my fear. I did unplug everything which is what I do whenever I have a storm here. Better be safe than sorry is my motto!

Now the storm is finally over. Lasted for over an hour. Yesterday, I could not stand at the sink to wash dishes so I left them. Here, I can do that. So while I waited for the storm to end I got that job done. Then made my list out of things to do today. The water delivery is coming today so I won't be leaving here till it is here. I didn't use up my big water bottle yet so the delivery guy will not have to put it on the dispenser today. 

I am going to experiment with some recipes that would be good for coffee hour. My small group of friends are taking turns having coffee hour in our apartments. It is fun! They always have high carb stuff that I cannot eat. So I want to make something that is low carbs but good. Maybe some cold coffee recipes too. I also am looking for some ideas for taking something good that is low carbs down to Bingo. Finger foods that you can munch on while playing Bingo. 

I think I have mastered the Nina Creami ice cream maker now. So it is time to get some new low carb ice cream recipes. Keto Chow is good and all but I want some recipes that do not use that. I am going to find some that use almond milk since I have plenty of almond milk concentrate on hand. Also the milkshake option on the Creami looks inviting to me. Who doesn't love milkshakes? 

To everyone who reads what I write, I just want to say thank you and hope you have a terrific day!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I got up very early this morning due to a thunder and lightning storm. I do not get frightened by them as I used to when I lived at my house in the forest. Maybe because it was so loud there and surrounded by large trees added to my fear. I did unplug everything which is what I do whenever I have a storm here. Better be safe than sorry is my motto!
> 
> Now the storm is finally over. Lasted for over an hour. Yesterday, I could not stand at the sink to wash dishes so I left them. Here, I can do that. So while I waited for the storm to end I got that job done. Then made my list out of things to do today. The water delivery is coming today so I won't be leaving here till it is here. I didn't use up my big water bottle yet so the delivery guy will not have to put it on the dispenser today.
> 
> I am going to experiment with some recipes that would be good for coffee hour. My small group of friends are taking turns having coffee hour in our apartments. It is fun! They always have high carb stuff that I cannot eat. So I want to make something that is low carbs but good. Maybe some cold coffee recipes too. I also am looking for some ideas for taking something good that is low carbs down to Bingo. Finger foods that you can munch on while playing Bingo.
> 
> I think I have mastered the Nina Creami ice cream maker now. So it is time to get some new low carb ice cream recipes. Keto Chow is good and all but I want some recipes that do not use that. I am going to find some that use almond milk since I have plenty of almond milk concentrate on hand. Also the milkshake option on the Creami looks inviting to me. Who doesn't love milkshakes?
> 
> To everyone who reads what I write, I just want to say thank you and hope you have a terrific day!


We here in CT were supposed to get your storm around 9 this morning, but it didn't happen. It's been overcast and the wind picked up for a short while, but that was it.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> We here in CT were supposed to get your storm around 9 this morning, but it didn't happen. It's been overcast and the wind picked up for a short while, but that was it.


It has been windy here all day. But the temperature was about 72. I stayed inside so far. Now I am going to clean my bunny's cage and then walk out to the dumpster. 

The water guy came and now I have water containers all along the wall. I feel safe when I have my supply.


----------



## Sliverfox

It got into the 90's in NW PA this afternoon.
About  4:30  it got cloudy & rain blew in.

Cooling off nicely.

Tossed frizbee for Mac in the rain,,, one way to train him to bring it back.
Doesn't like getting wet.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> It got into the 90's in NW PA this afternoon.
> About  4:30  it got cloudy & rain blew in.
> 
> Cooling off nicely.
> 
> Tossed frizbee for Mac in the rain,,, one way to train him to bring it back.
> Doesn't like getting wet.


Oh no, not that hot here yet. 79 presently.


----------



## katlupe

I have been watching the series, The Waltons every day. It is amazing how the writers of that show wrote a story showing the aging process over time. My two favorite actors, besides Richard Thomas are Will Geer and Ellen Corby. Yesterday, I cried through two episodes. One was when Ellen Corby came back to the show after being absent for one season after suffering a severe stroke. Will Geer thought something was wrong when she did not show up for work as she was never late let alone absent. He and another guy went to her home and she was on the floor. 

When she came back to the show CBS did not think she would be able to do the show but she did. So it showed the actual process of what happens to a person after a stroke. She was not acting. It was what she was actually going through at the time. So that show when Grandpa (Will Geer) brought her home was his last show though no one knew. He died between that show and the next one. The next show was dedicated to his memory and was all about him and how Grandma (Ellen Corby) was handling it.  

Seems to me that many of the really good actors and actresses do not retire. They keep working.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I have been watching the series, The Waltons every day. It is amazing how the writers of that show wrote a story showing the aging process over time. My two favorite actors, besides Richard Thomas are Will Geer and Ellen Corby. Yesterday, I cried through two episodes. One was when Ellen Corby came back to the show after being absent for one season after suffering a severe stroke. Will Geer thought something was wrong when she did not show up for work as she was never late let alone absent. He and another guy went to her home and she was on the floor.
> 
> When she came back to the show CBS did not think she would be able to do the show but she did. So it showed the actual process of what happens to a person after a stroke. She was not acting. It was what she was actually going through at the time. So that show when Grandpa (Will Geer) brought her home was his last show though no one knew. He died between that show and the next one. The next show was dedicated to his memory and was all about him and how Grandma (Ellen Corby) was handling it.
> 
> Seems to me that many of the really good actors and actresses do not retire. They keep working.


yes and I can say the same for the best production crew, most never retire, at least until well past traditional retiriemnt age. My husband altho' he gets very tired, would never retire,  film and TV runs through his veins


----------



## katlupe

My neighbor across the hall was knocking on my door at 7:30 this morning. She had dropped her garbage all over her floor! Guess who ended up picking it up. If you guessed me, you win! I don't mind helping her but I honestly hated picking up her bloody bandages. I tried to pick them up with a piece of paper. I bagged up two garbage bags for her. She is in pain and really should be in a hospital or even a nursing home at this point. I came back to my apartment and didn't touch anything. Washed my hands over and over with soap and hot water. 

Her nurse is supposed to be here at two today. She has been coming every day. She said her doctor is coming to see her on Wednesday at her apartment. I do not think she will survive this at her age (96). I worry about her in her apartment causing a fire or something. She has papers and stuff all over her kitchen table and counter. I cleared off the stove so nothing that can catch fire is near it. I don't think she has been cooking since she cannot stand up. Eating cereal from what I can see. 

My problem with this is that I want to help but when I do I cannot use my walker (I do not want to take it in her apartment and then back into mine) and by the time I get back to my apartment my feet are swelling up. I think she needs to get meals on wheels if that is available to her. I feel bad for her being in so much pain but she used up all the pain meds they gave her. At her age and condition, I would not be concerned about her getting addicted if I was her doctor. She needs something.


----------



## Pepper

You can't sacrifice yourself kat!  Speak to her nurse or even doctor if you can.  Does she have family that visit?


----------



## RadishRose

Bless you Kat for trying to help her, but Pepper is right, you can't sacrifice yourself...look at what happened to your feet!

The poor lady is taking too much pain med, by the sound of things, seeking relief but I worry about the side effects.. falling, etc. They can make you loopy.

At least the nurse comes every day... I'm surprise the nurse hasn't arranged for meals on wheels or cleared away papers from near the stove!


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> You can't sacrifice yourself kat!  Speak to her nurse or even doctor if you can.  Does she have family that visit?


She has a son-in-law who used to come here almost daily. He would take her to appointments and shopping. But since this has happened with her legs where she has to use a transport wheelchair he is not coming very often. I am right across the hall from her so it is easy for her to come to my door. If ...........she just came to my door. Had to put pain patches on her back. She is in awful pain and I don't know what to do for her.


----------



## Pepper

If she has an SIL, does she have a daughter?  Her dependency on you is too much.  She may need 24/7 care.  Kat you are such a wonderful, interesting person with a good heart.  Wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Bless you Kat for trying to help her, but Pepper is right, you can't sacrifice yourself...look at what happened to your feet!
> 
> The poor lady is taking too much pain med, by the sound of things, seeking relief but I worry about the side effects.. falling, etc. They can make you loopy.
> 
> At least the nurse comes every day... I'm surprise the nurse hasn't arranged for meals on wheels or cleared away papers from near the stove!


I think she is not taking enough pain meds. She used up what they gave her when she went to the ER. Now she has pain patches. I just put two on her just now. If you saw her legs, you would be shocked. My friend said her feet are dead and I believe it. She has grandchildren but nobody has been here that I know of.

Yeah, I think the nurse needs to do more then just dressing her wounds. But I think she just follows her orders.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> If she has an SIL, does she have a daughter?  Her dependency on you is too much.  She may need 24/7 care.  Kat you are such a wonderful, interesting person with a good heart.  Wish you were my neighbor!


She had four children and her daughter and a son both died in 2019 and another daughter had died before then. A few months ago her last child, her son died. This SIL was married to her last daughter. He has always been really good to her. Don't know if maybe he is having a health issue himself. He had some eye trouble that I know of.


Well in my past life I worked in health care as a certified nursing assistant in a nursing home and as a home health aide so it is hard for me to ignore someone in need. Just in my head I think I can do things that physically I cannot do.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

I think that you should consider calling Adult Protective Services or similar in your area and express your concern over her health and living conditions.

Good luck to both of you in this difficult situation.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> I think that you should consider calling Adult Protective Services or similar in your area and express your concern over her health and living conditions.
> 
> Good luck to both of you in this difficult situation.


I believe the office of the aging is sending a representative to talk with her this week. They will evaluate her and then contact the appropriate agencies that can help her. Her doctor is coming on Wednesday. If the manager is in this week I will mention it to him.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday afternoon Sonny took me grocery shopping. Everything on my list was in stock. We had a nice afternoon and then came back here and watched an episode of The Waltons.

This morning I got up early so I could make yogurt. It is in the Instant Pot now. Then make my keto recipe for coleslaw and that is in the fridge.

I decided to give myself a birthday present. I ordered a tray table that is adjustable. I want to sit in that new chair I bought and be able to go on my computer. It would be easy to just move the computer there without unhooking it anywhere. I needed it to be at the right height so I can type on the keyboard and I think this one will do so. Didn't want one that could fall down easily (if a certain bunny hopped past it).


----------



## katlupe

The emergency squad was just here and they took my neighbor to the hospital. Now if they send her back here there is something wrong. Her feet are purple/red. Her legs are bleeding and leaking fluid. She obviously cannot care for herself any longer. Her SIL came to see her and then a little bit later the emergency squad was here. He just told me that she cannot live alone and when anyone mentions going to a nursing home she goes crazy because she used to work in one. 

Poor thing, but there is no other answer. I picked up her trash and dirty laundry this morning that was all over her floor. I hope she does not come back here. Being here taking care of herself means she is not getting the proper care. She needs a clean environment and the right foods as well as medical care.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> The emergency squad was just here and they took my neighbor to the hospital. Now if they send her back here there is something wrong. Her feet are purple/red. Her legs are bleeding and leaking fluid. She obviously cannot care for herself any longer. Her SIL came to see her and then a little bit later the emergency squad was here. He just told me that she cannot live alone and when anyone mentions going to a nursing home she goes crazy because she used to work in one.
> 
> Poor thing, but there is no other answer. I picked up her trash and dirty laundry this morning that was all over her floor. I hope she does not come back here. Being here taking care of herself means she is not getting the proper care. She needs a clean environment and the right foods as well as medical care.


it will turn out better now...i  totally  understand  her fear...i  worked  in nursing homes too.


----------



## hollydolly

bingo said:


> it will turn out better now...i  totally  understand  her fear...i  worked  in nursing homes too.


this is quite scary tbh.. to hear 2 people here, and others elswewhere who  have worked in nursing homes, absolutely terrified that they'll end up in one themselves, is not instilling any confidence in any of us who may face that in our future


----------



## Kika

Having had both my deceased husband and my deceased sister in nursing homes, I can only say this:
Either save money to hire a private aide during all waking hours (husband) or
have friends and family available to do "shifts" during waking hours (sister).

Residents with no involved family, or those without any visitors, well ........ just think,
if no one is watching?
I can tell many not nice stories.


----------



## bingo

hollydolly said:


> this is quite scary tbh.. to hear 2 people here, and others elswewhere who  have worked in nursing homes, absolutely terrified that they'll end up in one themselves, is not instilling any confidence in any of us who may face that in our future


sorry hon...it's  a sad world at times...being in a hospital  ....alone...nursing facility...alone....if one has family  checking in on the  patient...much better....we'll  get  thru it all.....i might face that same scenario...


----------



## hollydolly

bingo said:


> sorry hon...it's  a sad world at times...being in a hospital  ....alone...nursing facility...alone....if one has family  checking in on the  patient...much better....we'll  get  thru it all.....i might face that same scenario...


I've been in hopsital alone... ..I'm just very concerned that people who have actually worked in nursing homes caring for the elderly are scared of going in one themselves.. please do tell us why ...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I've been in hopsital alone... ..I'm just very concerned that people who have actually worked in nursing homes caring for the elderly are scared of going in one themselves.. please do tell us why ...


I have worked in many nursing homes. The main problem with them is they force the aides and nurses to take care of too many people. And then it is race to get them up and dressed and to the dining room. Then hurry hurry to get them fed and back to their rooms. Three times a day. You do not have the time to spend with each person you care for. I would be putting one person to bed and see wheelchairs lined up outside that room by my other residents who wanted to be next. 

When I first started, I got my training in a small privately owned one. The people I worked with were not good to work with. I left there and got hired at a much larger one that was run by our county. I liked it much better. But it still depends on the aides and nurses who do the care. Some are better than others. I tried to care for the residents in my group as I would want my parents to be cared for. Most aides are in too much of a hurry to get done. Some of them are rough with the residents. 

When I left NY and moved to FL I tried several nursing homes that looked beautiful. Horrible places to work. I could not take it and it had been a job that I loved doing. I found a different job and never went back to nursing homes. I did work as home health aide though after I moved back to NY.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> Having had both my deceased husband and my deceased sister in nursing homes, I can only say this:
> Either save money to hire a private aide during all waking hours (husband) or
> have friends and family available to do "shifts" during waking hours (sister).
> 
> Residents with no involved family, or those without any visitors, well ........ just think,
> if no one is watching?
> I can tell many not nice stories.


Exactly! And one other tip is for you not to go there at the same time every day. It is hard if they have set visiting hours but the nursing home I worked in didn't. Your family could come in when they got up, which would be a good time to do a surprise visit.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I have worked in many nursing homes. The main problem with them is they force the aides and nurses to take care of too many people. And then it is race to get them up and dressed and to the dining room. Then hurry hurry to get them fed and back to their rooms. Three times a day. You do not have the time to spend with each person you care for. I would be putting one person to bed and see wheelchairs lined up outside that room by my other residents who wanted to be next.
> 
> When I first started, I got my training in a small privately owned one. The people I worked with were not good to work with. I left there and got hired at a much larger one that was run by our county. I liked it much better. But it still depends on the aides and nurses who do the care. Some are better than others. I tried to care for the residents in my group as I would want my parents to be cared for. Most aides are in too much of a hurry to get done. Some of them are rough with the residents.
> 
> When I left NY and moved to FL I tried several nursing homes that looked beautiful. Horrible places to work. I could not take it and it had been a job that I loved doing. I found a different job and never went back to nursing homes. I did work as home health aide though after I moved back to NY.


I sincerely hope those who are rough with patients, meet their Karma and end up in the worst nursing homes being treated the same way... 

Thanks for explaining Kat... we do hear occasionally of violent carers who are caught mistreating a patient.. but that sounds like it might just be the tip of the iceberg


----------



## bingo

hollydolly said:


> I sincerely hope those who are rough with patients, meet their Karma and end up in the worst nursing homes being treated the same way...
> 
> Thanks for explaining Kat... we do hear occasionally of violent carers who are caught mistreating a patient.. but that sounds like it might just be the tip of the iceberg


sorry so late getting back....my experience  was like katlupe...makes me  angry


----------



## katlupe

I had cats almost all my life. This is the first period of my life without at least one. Most of the time I had more than one. To be honest, I really miss them. Cats are a unique animal and it is true that they own you. You do not own them. They tell you what they want and my cats were always quite vocal (well I did have a few Siamese). These last four years have been quiet.

A rabbit does not make any vocal sounds outside of the occasionally growl. I think Rabbit has only done that once since we moved here. When he first became a "house rabbit" at my house, he was just getting used to me and his surroundings. Sometimes when I was going to clean his cage (a daily job) and he was in it (he can go in and out of it as he chooses) I would pick him up to take him out. He did not like that! Then he would make these little growls. I thought it was cute but he did not.

Now here in my apartment, I usually clean the cage around two in the afternoon. It is a time when he is in the middle of his sleeping time. Rabbits sleep most of their day, like cats and dogs do. So I know he won't be in the cage. If he is, I wait. If he wants to alert me to something he wants, he usually will run circles around me or dig into his runner rug to make noise with his claws (the runner rug is his, I put hay and other food right on it). When he runs circles and changes direction in midair that is what is referred to by rabbit people as "binkys" and it means they are happy. He does it when I wake up in the morning. Running around the chair or my walker and me. 

If I talk out loud to myself, he thinks I am talking to him and he listens. I try to remember to be vocal often during the day because he likes it. At my house, I used to read out loud in the evenings to my husband and son and Rabbit would sit near me to hear. He likes music too. The only other animal I have had that seem to enjoy music was my horses. They loved to hear music. 

I do feel bad for Rabbit that he cannot go outside. I would not take the chance of him getting away from me outside. I am sure I would not be able to lure him back because he did live outside for a few months. But not in a city. I suppose it is the same for cats that never go outside. I do not open my windows here once the weather got warm due to the heat and to insects. The sun shines all day on my windows and insects (especially flies) like to sleep in the sun and then make their way through my screens and window casings. I doubt Rabbit would appreciate going outside since he does not like any noise or new surroundings. He is 8 years old now and not sickly or anything like that. So I suppose he is good inside here. Not like he is a wild rabbit. 

In 2014 when he first lived in my barn, here he is playing with one of my cats.


----------



## katlupe

Boy there was a number of new people in the introductions thread! Kept me busy for a few minutes welcoming them. I guess word is out that this place is the THE place to be! 

Today I have to see my primary care doctor. I know she/he (who knows which one I get today???) will try to push all their tests and things. All I want is blood work.......and the fact that I have seen a doctor in a year. I just want to be sure I will be okay to have the rest of my teeth extracted so I can get decent dentures. I also need to make an appointment with the eye doctor but wanted to get the dental stuff out of the way first. Since Sonny drives me to my appointments I have to work with his schedule too. He has a lot of appointments. 

Since I use Ubuntu on my computer only (no windows) I need to teach myself how to install programs using Terminal. I have been reading and watching YouTube videos to do this. It takes me awhile since I am not technically or mechanically inclined. When I was with my husband he took care of all this for me. Now on my own, I have had to learn to do the computer stuff myself. Been having difficulty with installing Libre Office and now my printer driver has disappeared. So need to do what needs to be done on my own. I will do this.


----------



## katlupe

When I talked to Sonny this morning, he said he had been up since 2:30 AM. His dog, Cinnamon started a commotion at the door barking. He turned on his porch light and there were five raccoons tearing his garbage apart on the porch. He yelled but they ignored him. So he got his gun that fires blanks (actually it is what is called a starting pistol for races and things like that) and fired it off. A bunch of shots in a row. They left. He fastens the door shut.

He goes back to bed then hears Cinnamon growling and he looks at her and she is at the door again with her hair standing up. He looks out there and they are back. So he fires the thing off again and they scatter. Cinnamon is out the door after them. The door is still shut and he sees one of the windows was open. 

They can be persistent. I imagine they will be back.


----------



## MarciKS

They're probably hungry. There's been an uptick in possums in my yard this summer. I've come home to a couple twice now. They're after the cat food the neighbor lady leaves out for the stray. Plus it draws ants.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> They're probably hungry. There's been an uptick in possums in my yard this summer. I've come home to a couple twice now. They're after the cat food the neighbor lady leaves out for the stray. Plus it draws ants.


They are. They love to get in people's garbage. I had one going through my recyclables and he looked like a little man picking up each can and looking inside. I washed out all my cans and most of them were cat food cans. So he really didn't find much and left it like it was.

Glad to see you back on here!


----------



## katlupe

My doctor appointment was good. She said I was in very good shape. I had lost almost 19 lbs since I was there last. I didn't even know that! My blood sugar was good. I asked her to check me for diabetes since it ran in my family. So now I will continue on as I have been. Going to make sure I get my walks in as long as it is not too hot or raining. For sure, keto is the way to go. I have always been a slow loser and I am still slow but I am like the turtle. Slow and easy wins the race or something like that.

On the way home we stopped at Subway to get our normal chopped salad. We were informed they do not make them anymore. Just layered salads. We got one but I won't go back for that again. Too small. I think they discontinued the chopped ones because you got a lot of salad once it is chopped. They were losing money on them. I can make them myself, it is just sometimes I want it already made for me.


----------



## katlupe

My thoughts this morning have turned toward guilt after reading another member's post. I have experienced the feeling of guilt many times through out my life. After reflecting on it, I realize it was not something I should have felt. When I finally moved from my house to here, leaving my husband, he made me feel guilty that I had done so. Did he ever feel guilty himself? No, not that I could see. But he knew (or thought he knew) that he could manipulate me with it. 

For years I begged him to address the issues I had with him and our house. It did no good. So I finally found assistance in leaving. Once I got out, I was not going back no matter what. Yes, there have been times when I felt guilt about doing so. I mean there was a time when I was crazy in love that guy. But he killed my love for him by various things he did or did not do. Since I write a journal, I can look back at anytime and see what a typical day was like at the house with him. I was miserable. I was crying myself to sleep. I thought I was going to die there. I thought we were going to lose our house and I would have no where to live. It was dusty and dirty. I had no budget for groceries and basically had to grow what I could. Or get food from a food pantry. It sucked..........

I moved from there and he offered to help me move my things. He brought me water in glass jars (canning jars) and hay and fresh picked greens from our property for my bunny almost daily. He went out of his way to do whatever he could. Sounds nice doesn't it? Well, I can tell you that if he had manipulated me to trust him and go back, he would have gone back to being like he was before within a very short time. Very soon I found other sources for those things he was bringing me. I did not want to see him daily. 

Now I have not seen or talked to him for over three years. The day I had my horses rescued from him and taken away is the last time I spoke to him on the phone. I am still married to him. I just cannot afford a divorce so if he wants one he can pay for it. Self-care is the best thing you can do for yourself. Life is way too short to be miserable. Your home should be your sanctuary. Mine is.


----------



## katlupe

One of my newest tools (or gadgets) is the Presto Stuffler. I am learning to make keto stuffles. Instead of almond flour (or other nut flours) I am using pork rind crumbs. This cuts the carbs by quite a bit. The stuffler makes a top and bottom waffle and you put some kind of stuffing in the middle. There are a lot of recipes online and not all keto/low carbs. The first one I made I put Canadian bacon and cheese in the middle. Came out good. It is like a sealed sandwich. They can be sweet or savory. It is all up to you. My keto fb groups are going crazy developing new recipes.


----------



## katlupe

Today, I have begun a new period of my life. I don't feel any different. At one today I will officially be seventy years old. What does it mean? Well, my mother only made it to 78 but she had a crippling disease for over twenty years so she was lucky to have made it that far. My grandmother only made it to 79, but she was diabetic. My other grandmother was only 62. I feel my Daddy moved the bar for my brother and I much farther......he lived to be 93. So I expect to be around for awhile.


----------



## hollydolly

Happy Birthday again Kat... are you doing anything special today ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Happy Birthday again Kat... are you doing anything special today ?


Not as far as I know. Sunday, Sonny is taking me out to breakfast to a favorite restaurant of mine. His birthday is Monday so we celebrate our birthdays together at our birthday breakfast. I am 3 days older than him (that's why I get to boss him around!).


----------



## Meanderer

Have a 24 Carrot Birthday, Kat!


----------



## RadishRose

I just love that pic of you, Kat. Beautiful baby!
Hope you and Sonny enjoy your birthday breakfasts.


----------



## Sliverfox

Happy Birthday,, Kat!

Enjoy  your day . 
 hugs


----------



## Pinky

Such a precious baby photo, Kat


----------



## Kika

Happy Birthday Kat!!  Wishing you and Sonny all good things on your birthdays and always.


----------



## oldpop

Happy Birthday Katlupe. Many happy returns


----------



## katlupe

I am so inspired to keep improving my health that I took a walk today even though it was hot and I wasn't sure I wanted to do it. This is the street around the corner from me. The main drag........


----------



## Blessed

Looks like a lovely place for a walk, love the hanging flower baskets. The shops look nice, always fun to browse.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Looks like a lovely place for a walk, love the hanging flower baskets. The shops look nice, always fun to browse.


It is and there are 4 parks within walking distance of my apartment. I have no excuse not to walk.


----------



## RadishRose

Pretty, well kept street.


----------



## katlupe

This summer is going to be taken up with me getting a number of things taken care of. I honestly hate to travel anywhere during the winter. Making appointments for things usually mean I am stressed out due to the weather. I hate being in a car on the road in the snow or ice. I wish I could have changed doctors to an office here where I live but the doctors here cannot see anyone new till December. So I didn't make that change. 

Monday I have to go back to the dentist and then back for the oral surgeon consult on July 8th. That will be when the plan for having my teeth extracted will be put together. I have my husband to thank for this and I think about it often. Not being able to get any dental or medical care since 1999 really hurt me. Yet he could drive a big fancy truck and two Harleys. I didn't even have a vehicle myself. So glad I left.

Didn't mean to stray from what I was writing about. My dental issue. I want to get it done and over with before fall. So hopefully I will be able to arrange it all when I talk to the dental surgeon. My insurance sent me the approval and I see they will also cover dentures too. So hopefully............I will be able to smile again.


----------



## katlupe

This week I need to make an appointment with an eye doctor. I was putting it off because I wanted to get the dental business set. Guess I will try for an appointment not too far off in the future. The last time I had to pay for it myself. This time I have a new insurance that covers all of it. In fact, they are going to be sending a nurse to evaluate me and my living conditions.The lady I talked to (my welcome call) really wanted to sign me up for an aide. I told her my experience with them. She said they can use a different agency than RCIL and screen the one I get. I said, "Just teach her how to clean and go to work every day on time!"

Looking forward to going to breakfast with Sonny today. Breakfast is the easiest meal to order if you eat keto food only. I need to find out if this place, The Spot, makes omelets and scrambled eggs with eggs only. If they add pancake batter to the eggs then I cannot eat them. Many restaurants do that now. If they do, I will order fried or poached eggs. I might order poached anyway. So I already know what I will order, 2 or 3 (depends on how hungry I am) eggs, an order of bacon and a beef patty with cheese. That will keep me all day.

I have raspberry cheesecake ice cream for later today. I try to eat supper around 3 or 4 but today it will probably be later. Keto Chow ice cream for supper is something to look forward to. I have gotten the hang of the Ninja Creami now. It is very loud and sounds like a power saw or something.  Rabbit does not even wake up for it anymore. I think he says, "It's her again. Nothing to run and hide from."


----------



## katlupe

My plans did not work out so well. I think Sonny has a broken rib. He got hit Friday night at the go-kart race during the kids race (Yes, children do this too). He is the flagman on the 3rd turn. We did not go to the restaurant we were planning. Went to the Chinese buffet instead. And he had a hard time but was trying hard to have a good time for me. He took me to Walmart and stayed in the car. After he dropped me off he took a rotisserie chicken to my son and then went to the ER. It has been a long time and I have not heard yet what is happening.


----------



## bingo

will be waiting to hear  that he's  going to be okay....scary


----------



## dobielvr

katlupe said:


> Today, I have begun a new period of my life. I don't feel any different. At one today I will officially be seventy years old. What does it mean? Well, my mother only made it to 78 but she had a crippling disease for over twenty years so she was lucky to have made it that far. My grandmother only made it to 79, but she was diabetic. My other grandmother was only 62. I feel my Daddy moved the bar for my brother and I much farther......he lived to be 93. So I expect to be around for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 226494


Happy Belated Birthday katlupe!
Hope you had a wonderful day..


----------



## katlupe

dobielvr said:


> Happy Belated Birthday katlupe!
> Hope you had a wonderful day..


Thank you! I had a nice day at home.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> will be waiting to hear  that he's  going to be okay....scary


Turned out Sonny has bruised ribs, spleen and lungs. They gave him medicine for pain. That and rest is about all they can do for him. So the resting part is up to him. He has to drive me to Binghamton today for my dental appointment and insists he can and will do it. So I will see him later and see how he really is. At least driving is all he has to do.


----------



## katlupe

It has been so hot here this week. I ventured out on Friday (my birthday) and took pictures along the street. But the rest of the time I have been staying inside except for going to the dumpster. Just too hot for me. Yesterday it was 85 here and I had to go with Sonny. No matter how hot it is he will always go out in it to do whatever he has planned. I am not like that. I try not to go anywhere. But I have things I am working on and have to do them in the summer and fall. Appointments. I would rather go out in the heat then have to ride in a car on snowy, icy roads. I can't tell you how many appointments I have had to cancel due to waking up to a snowy day. Sometimes it will be decent weather except for the day I have to go somewhere. 

I really want to walk every day for exercise but after the walk I took Friday my knees have been very painful. Not sure if it would be better to keep doing it or wait till they are not so painful. I have been working on my routine for my arms and shoulders. Using light dumbbells. After I get it down I will get some heavier ones. I used to have a home gym in my home and belonged to a health club. Always used free weights. 

One of my friends does not have or want air conditioning. She has a portable one that she is trying to sell. She said she does not want it and just uses a couple of fans. Yesterday, I saw her sitting outside in the shade of our building. I know she said her doctor told her to be outside in the sunshine for at least an hour every day and she usually does that. I would like to try to do that also but I don't know if I can stand it when it is so hot. Unless I go out in the morning. My friend must be always cold because I usually see her wearing long sleeves (not yesterday though). I am hot all the time but I have ways of keeping cool.


----------



## Sliverfox

Kat,, have you looked into a light knee  braces   for your  knees?

My husband started out with them but now uses a much heavier one.
It has what appears to be a doughnut  shape where your knee cap is,, rest is  stronger elastic above & below the knee.

He saw an internet ad,, had me order  two for him. ( I think you might find them at Walmart or a pharmacy.)
At first he wasn't pleased with them.

One  day the  chain saw  slipped &  cut into the upper part of the  brace,, saved his leg!

He has been to ortho doctor,, got a shot in his knee.
Dr. told him  you close to  being bone on bone with that knee.


----------



## bingo

that sonny is a go getter!....so kind....check into arnica gel for him to use on area...heals bruised areas...even bones


----------



## katlupe

I would normally be asleep by now. But there is a bug on the ceiling above me and I can't reach it with anything. My ceiling is pretty high. He has not moved since I started watching him. I don't dare turn off the light. Ugh...........why did this have to happen tonight?


----------



## katlupe

My new portable table was delivered yesterday. I loved it as soon as I took it out of the box! It is perfect and very sturdy. It works perfectly for whatever I need it for. I want to try to use my computer on it instead of sitting at my table all the time. In the morning I like being at the table and near my calendar and office supplies. But later in the day moving to the new chair with the computer on this table is what I am planning. When not in use, it folds completely flat. Has a lifetime guarantee. The height is adjustable so I can use it at different levels. I just want to be able to type comfortably while sitting in one of my chairs.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I had my dental appointment. It was just for a thorough cleaning and evaluating my teeth. They will not be extracting all of the bottom ones. Some are still good and they feel it is good to have some good ones on the bottom to help you chew. I wanted them all out but they have to go by what my insurance will pay for. If some are still good they leave those. I will have to go back for another cleaning process but it is "deep cleaning" and they medicate you for it. So it must hurt! Then in August I will meet with the oral surgeon. Fun times for me this summer......

Then Sonny and I went to the local truck stop for lunch and we had a great time. I ordered a steak burger with Swiss cheese and tomato slices and a side of broccoli. It was really good and I felt good that I could eat there sticking to my food plan. I ended up eating Sonny's steak burger because he orders what I order (always!) but wants the high carb options that normally go with it. So he filled up on mashed potatoes and gravy and had a bun on his burger. I took the bun off his and ate the burger. No wonder he always feels so bad! 

After we ate we drove through the parking lot and I got some pictures of some of the trucks. Sonny likes to do that since he was a driver himself. I like them because my husband had been a driver and I went on the road with him (and my cat). That is how I got to see almost the whole country. It was a fun day.


----------



## Blessed

It has been many many years since I have had a deep cleaning. It does not hurt unless you count the numbing up part.  I hate that part, it really does not hurt but just the thought of it makes me nervous. They will numb up your whole mouth so they can get a little under your gum line.  Make sure you eat before because your mouth will stay numb for a couple of hours.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> It has been many many years since I have had a deep cleaning. It does not hurt unless you count the numbing up part.  I hate that part, it really does not hurt but just the thought of it makes me nervous. They will numb up your whole mouth so they can get a little under your gum line.  Make sure you eat before because your mouth will stay numb for a couple of hours.


I don't think I will mind the numbing part since it won't be a shot. The reason I am using this dental office is because I won't have to get shots to have them extracted. The first dentist I went to in 2019 would not use anesthesia. I was in shock when I left that office. Very traumatic for me since I do not do well with shots.


----------



## katlupe

Two apartments next to me are empty right now. One across the hall is the lady I told you all about who was taken to the hospital over a week ago. Her SIL said he would keep me informed of how she was because he thought she may have to go to a nursing home. No word yet and everyone keeps asking me about her. A social worker we all know went to the hospital and inquired about her and they said she was not there. So I am thinking she may be in a nursing home. She was in bad shape. I do miss her. 

The other apartment is next to me and that lady was taken to the hospital and then to a nursing home in another city. No word on how she is doing. Her boyfriend cleaned out her apartment of some of her personal things........but not all. He gave the keys to the office and left. Have not seen him in over a month now. This week our maintenance man has been cleaning out her apartment. He told me that if someone leaves their apartment (or dies) and has no family to do it then he has to. Her furniture will be donated to the the local organization that offers household furniture to people with low income.

Everything that is left (including good things, which her stuff was) ends up in the dumpster. Somehow the word got out and the dumpster was being emptied by people on bikes and on foot. They climb right in! It makes me sad to think they need to do that. I just wish you could put stuff outside in a booth or something and let them take what they want. I look at my things and think what would happen to them? I know it sounds silly but I love everything I have. Some of it I have had since I was a child. Some belonged to my parents. My bookcase and footstool my father built. My dolls. 

That is life.........


----------



## hollydolly

The circle of life as they say Kat, sad, ...very sad, but the world turns... soon you will have 2 new neighbours to get to know...


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday they moved the rest of the furniture out of the apartment next to mine. It was donated to Roots & Wings and they picked it up yesterday in a van. Now the maintenance man will start working on the apartment to get it ready to be rented. That usually takes awhile. Painting, new carpeting, new appliances if needed. It is a really nice apartment, good size with one bedroom. The apartments on this side (the back) of the building are brighter because the sun comes in our windows early.

Once it is ready to rent it doesn't take very long for someone to move in. Usually there is a long waiting list. Though if someone is in extreme need they will be put at the top of the list. My friend said she waited three years. For myself I applied and was accepted within a couple of weeks. The fact that I was living without conveniences or medical insurance put me at the extreme need point.

On my floor there are eleven apartments. One married couple. Five single men. There were five single women, but one has left and one went to the hospital and don't know where or what is going on with her. Two dogs, two cats and one rabbit. Quiet most of the time. It is a nice floor.

Some people who live here hate it and some (like myself) love it. I believe you have the ability to make any situation you are in good or bad. It is up to you. I never thought I could live in a city or around people at all. I wrote down what I would have to do to make it pleasant and that is what I did and still do. When I see people saying how much their rent has gone up, I am thankful to be living here.


----------



## katlupe

The new table I bought fits perfectly behind the bathroom door. I almost never close this door. Nobody else besides Sonny and myself use the bathroom and we never close the door. So this is the best place to store it. Folds up and down easily. It is heavy but not too heavy for me.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I sat with my feet up listening to my CD's and coloring. The table made it a lot more relaxing and I see I will be able to use it for other things. Like if Sonny and I eat here in front of the television which we do sometimes. I will be able to eat there now instead of sitting in front of my computer. To have my feet up I have them on a footstool so the table has to be at an angle because of its legs. It works good because of its size and that I can pull it as close as I need it.


----------



## Blessed

I have a little table like this but it is on wheels.  I can move it around very easy depending on what I am doing.  I love them, so handy and don't get in the way.  Easy to put away if you are not using.


----------



## fatboy

i need a table like that   just the right size


----------



## hollydolly

I used to have a table like that some years ago. It was white plastic top, adjustable height,  and the legs were L shaped so the bottom half could slide under the sofa... like they do in hospitals... I gave it away to a charity a long time ago... but it was very useful during the time I needed it..


----------



## katlupe

After so many years of unplugging every single thing in my house when a storm would come, I still do that. Yes, I have the surge outlet wires. But they are not 100 percent going to prevent something from being hit. So yesterday evening, I settled down in my recliner to watch some television when a storm started coming in. I turned everything off and unplugged it all. It wasn't long before it was here. So loud! Scared my bunny boy!

What really scared him was when we got a bright flash with super loud thunder and immediately our power was off. Well the only thing that I hadn't unplugged was the lights and the stove clock which has a light. So I got my solar flashlight and settled down when the storm quieted to go to sleep (in the recliner). The hall lights were off after a couple of hours too. So very dark here. The restaurants and bars across the city parking lot (which I can see from my windows) had been very busy. Parking lot was full and people had been coming and going all afternoon and evening. Very dark and very quiet then.

This morning around five the lights started flickering. .....POWER! I had missed it. I set my clocks and started my coffee going immediately! It is different when you live off the grid and your life is used to living without power unless you turn it on yourself. Living with the power grid where it is not in your control will cause you to adjust to these things happening. This is only the second time I have had a power outage here. Last April and now last night. 

My whole apartment is electric and for the most part I had not had any issues at all. Usually runs smooth. July though is a month that I always think of hot temperatures and storms. Makes me not look forward to it very much. The day so far does not look too bright. Of course, it is early.


----------



## bingo

our power  was off here  too...only about an hour...12am....hot weather here.....


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was kind of a lazy day for me. I guess I didn't get a good sleep with the power going off. Spent a lot of time on the computer and didn't do much besides making up three batches of Keto Chow so I can have ice cream every day. Paid some bills online and will finish up on those today.

I have been suffering for months with sore chapped lips. To the point where I clip off the peeling skin. It is horrible! I had tried everything I could think of. I figure it is due to my dental issues which cause me to have a sore mouth too. When I went to the Grand Union a few days ago I was planning on buying more Chapstick and instead bought Blistex Lip Medex in a little container like lip balm comes in. It worked after the first or second time I applied it! Works great and I am using it every day now but not as much as all the other junk I had tried. It was less than three dollars.  

I think today I will do laundry and see what I can do about my storage locker while I am downstairs. I save the packaging and boxes that come with the new stuff I buy online. Then if it is past the 90 day guarantee I throw the packaging and boxes away. Except for the bubble wrap. I use that on my windows in the winter.


----------



## katlupe

My friend from down the  hall came to visit me last night. She had been visiting her mother who lives on the 3rd floor when our power went out. So she would have had to go down the stairs to get back to her apartment in the dark. Her mother is 97 and can  usually take care of herself in a situation like that. But.........she was in her recliner when the power went out. Her recliner is electric and she could not get herself out of it. Nor could my friend. So she stayed with her mother the whole time. Her husband came up to check on her and she told him she had to stay. She could not leave her mother alone like that. 

While she was here last night, she brought some berries and a little carrot for Rabbit. He acted like he did not want them. Till she set down the dish with them on the floor. Then he grabbed the whole dish (it was a plastic dish like what dips come in) and took it to his rug. He was so funny and she was laughing at him. She never sees him like that because he doesn't do much when someone is visiting. When he finished he was throwing the dish around and kept coming back to it. I love when he puts a smile on someone's face!


----------



## katlupe

It doesn't really seem like a holiday to me today. Quiet in my building. Some people have gone out for the day. I am glad that I did not have to go anywhere. I am just not very social. I really prefer being at home. By the time I got around this morning after coffee and my shower it looked hot outside. So I did not take a walk. Hopefully tomorrow I can get to my laundry and take a walk in the park. I want to keep walking and even with a walker it is good for me. 

I made gingerbread ice cream in the Creami and it was good. Made me so cold I had to turn off the air conditioner. As loud as the ice cream maker is, nobody else hears it. Just Rabbit and me. Now when they rent the apartment next to me whoever lives there will most definitely hear it. 

Sonny is still hurting and taking pain pills. So he stayed home today too, as far as I know. But knowing him........his racing buddies are having some kind of thing this evening and I bet he will go for a little while at least. He cannot stay home even when he should.


----------



## katlupe

Talk about being lonely living alone.........today I had 3 different friends/neighbors come to my door. Then two of them came back later at different times. I like that! They have become very good friends. One lives downstairs and the other two on my hall. 

I found out today that my neighbor who lived across the hall, who was in very bad shape died last Thursday, the last day of June. I am sad she is gone and I will never hear her laughter again. But thankful she will not be suffering in pain any longer. She was in such bad shape and I think it started when that little boy ran into her with the grocery cart at Walmart. Parents need to stop letting children push those things. It is not safe. I speak right up to the child pushing the cart and tell them to slow it down and be careful not to hit someone.........many times right in front of their parents. 

I haven't eaten yet today. I doubt eating this late I will get all my protein in. I didn't yesterday either. Keto makes me not hungry but I still need to get in at least 120 grams of protein a day. I can see the difference in my hair and nails now. Hardly any gray at all in my hair now (course I have it colored so talking about roots). So I am cooking some hot sausages and will have some ice cream too. 

One thing I notice that I do is come in my apartment and almost panic that it is already two and I need to clean Rabbit's cage. Then I stop myself and say, "Why do you have to clean the cage by 2?" "Who made that rule?" So I realize I need to calm down and eat. Relax a bit. Then clean the cage. Rabbit doesn't care, he is sleeping.


----------



## hollydolly

So Sorry to hear about your friend and neighbour Kat, just awful to lose a good friend, but as you said she had so much wrong with her, she had no quality of life... may she R.I.P


----------



## Happy Heart

My best friend used to live directly across the street from me until aortic sarcoma took her from us at the end of Feb.,2020.  I'm thankful she didn't know Covid but I so needed to talk to her during those dark days.  She loved our two cats and bunny also.  A few months before she died, she gave a ceramic bunny with "Some Bunny Loves You" written on it.  


You will have to share with me how you keep bunny from chewing on everything!  When she is out, the year old cat loves to play with her, rolling around on her back with her legs stretched out grasping for friendship.  

I just found your diary so keep on writing, you are a joy.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe I'm sorry you lost your friend. You to, @Happy Heart .

It's so hard to realize a loved one has gone. May you be comforted


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe I'm sorry you lost your friend. You to, @Happy Heart .
> 
> It's so hard to realize a loved one has gone. May you be comforted


Thank you, Radish.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> My best friend used to live directly across the street from me until aortic sarcoma took her from us at the end of Feb.,2020.  I'm thankful she didn't know Covid but I so needed to talk to her during those dark days.  She loved our two cats and bunny also.  A few months before she died, she gave a ceramic bunny with "Some Bunny Loves You" written on it.
> 
> 
> You will have to share with me how you keep bunny from chewing on everything!  When she is out, the year old cat loves to play with her, rolling around on her back with her legs stretched out grasping for friendship.
> 
> I just found your diary so keep on writing, you are a joy.


Thank you for taking the time to read what I write! 

As for keeping a bunny from chewing on furniture when I first moved here I taped cardboard (the kind from boxes) to the bottoms of whatever he started chewing on. Now he is 8 years old and doesn't chew the furniture at all. Still keep all electric wires protected even though he has never showed an interest in those. He free roams in my apartment and did in my house before I moved here. At my house he chewed on firewood stacked by the wood stove. Here I give him compressed hay which is like miniature bales and some chew sticks. If you are out in the country and can get some apple sticks, black berry brambles or willow sticks your bunny might like those to chew on.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit chewing on firewood at my house before we moved here.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> So Sorry to hear about your friend and neighbour Kat, just awful to lose a good friend, but as you said she had so much wrong with her, she had no quality of life... may she R.I.P


Thank you, Holly. If she had survived and been put in a nursing home she would have been miserable. Even at 96 she was still a free spirit. Bebopping along on her mobility scooter...........she will be sharing her laughter in heaven I am sure.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Thank you for taking the time to read what I write!
> 
> As for keeping a bunny from chewing on furniture when I first moved here I taped cardboard (the kind from boxes) to the bottoms of whatever he started chewing on. Now he is 8 years old and doesn't chew the furniture at all. Still keep all electric wires protected even though he has never showed an interest in those. He free roams in my apartment and did in my house before I moved here. At my house he chewed on firewood stacked by the wood stove. Here I give him compressed hay which is like miniature bales and some chew sticks. If you are out in the country and can get some apple sticks, black berry brambles or willow sticks your bunny might like those to chew on.


Ghia's favorite are roses  - hates having her nails trimmed but she tolerates it fairly well.  I'll give
We don't get to our age without a few of life's bumps so we need to cherish those who are still with us and remember that many have not lived as long.  The bumps never go away, they just become more manageable over time.  (I hope)


----------



## katlupe

Woke up early this morning. Startling quiet in my hall with my neighbor not in her apartment across the hall. I should be used to it since she was taken to the hospital seventeen days ago. She lasted twelve days. I didn't know for sure she had died until yesterday. I suspected as much though. You may remember she kept coming to my door for me to help her. I couldn't help but to be afraid of catching something from her since her legs and feet looked infected. I remember working in nursing homes and caring for residents with conditions comparable. We had to wear infection control garments and wear gloves. 

Yesterday someone came to my door EIGHT times not counting Sonny. Not very lonely here. I always say I want to be alone but in all honesty, when anyone comes to my door needing to talk to someone, I welcome them. I like to help someone if I can. Mostly I help by talking to them. My neighbor, a man came last night and he was pretty broken up over our neighbor's death. He used to have coffee with her almost every morning. 

When I lived in my house in the forest, I wished I had friends. I had about three at different times. They had to drive to my house and we would usually go out for the day. Eventually their lives changed and I didn't see them anymore. One is still my friend on fakebook. Another is on my friend list there but she never posts and I never hear from her. I have a lot of online friends, mostly on fakebook and here. People say online friends are not real ones.........but my online friends feel real to me. Some I have been friends with for many years now and I know them quite well. Writing is my best way to communicate. In fact, that is how I got hooked up with Sonny. Messenger on fakebook at a time when I needed someone to help me.


----------



## Jackie23

Kat, you have a way about communicating and expressing yourself that is wonderful....a gift.  Thank you for your reflections.


----------



## Sliverfox

Kat remebered you saying you liked  black eyed Susan's.
One of  the  climbing  plants outside of  our garage.
There are 2  others,, will post pictures when they have more blooms on  them.


----------



## katlupe

Jackie23 said:


> Kat, you have a way about communicating and expressing yourself that is wonderful....a gift.  Thank you for your reflections.


Thank you so much, Jackie!


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 228098
> Kat remebered you saying you liked  black eyed Susan's.
> One of  the  climbing  plants outside of  our garage.
> There are 2  others,, will post pictures when they have more blooms on  them.


They are pretty! I like how you have them set up on your fence. The contrast between them and the wood is a nice touch!


----------



## katlupe

I took a walk this morning. I usually end up putting it off and then by then it is too hot. So I packed my camera in my walker and was out the door. Really nice out! Not too hot. Across the street from my building is the library and along one side of it is the park which I call library park (but it is really named after the library). The other park across the street from the library is West Park named after the street. I went to both of those today. There are two more parks across the streets from those! 

Just a few other people out today. So it was nice. My knees hurt now but I need to do something. Walking is something I can do with the walker. Even though I am using the walker I am exerting myself to push it. I sat down twice I think. Just for a couple of minutes. I wanted to keep moving the whole time I was out. The funny thing, even though I am hurting now, after the first few minutes of walking it seemed to get easier. I could walk farther than I thought I would and even faster.


----------



## Kika

That looks so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> That looks so beautiful and peaceful.


It really is. Seems to be busier later in the day.


----------



## bingo

you have so much courage!


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> you have so much courage!


Not that much courage........it is just across the street.


----------



## katlupe

This morning


----------



## katlupe

Hot Dog lady


----------



## dobielvr

It looks like a nice quiet little town.


----------



## Kaila

What a thoughtful and nice photo, @Sliverfox 
I love those original old type of black-eyed susan vines, too!

And those are great pictures, you got while on your outing, @katlupe 
Thanks for sharing them, too.  I Love those trees, very full of green leaves, this time of year!


----------



## Blessed

She does live in a very pretty area.  I think I coud be happy in a town like that!


----------



## RadishRose

Very pretty and clean town.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Very pretty and clean town.


I thought so too......but today at the park right in front of the court house this is what I took a picture of. Made me sick! 



These people can sit here in this beautiful park and litter it....sitting right next to a garbage can! They could put the fire out and then put it in the garbage can. Pretty soon they will cause the city to remove the benches because of that. 

I had a litter problem when I lived in the state forest and now here there is this. People were dumping their trash and unwanted items. Especially hunting season. And how poor can they be if they are putting out cigarettes with that much left? Pretty long butts.


----------



## Blessed

I hate to see that in your parks but it is what I see everywhere.  It would not take anymore time for them to dispose of things.  It is just lazy and shows no care for anything and anyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Hope the sweeper come by daily.


----------



## katlupe

I think Sonny is finally healing somewhat from his injuries. I am afraid that won't stop him from going back to the go-kart races as an official. That racing thing is in his blood. He was here yesterday and we watched movies (The Weather Girl and Radio Days). I made us a supper and just had an enjoyable afternoon doing nothing. We usually go shopping or run errands and this was nice with nothing to do. He brought up his rolling walker to lend to my friend who had hurt his knee and needed one (at least for awhile or to see if he wanted to buy one). 

Today looks like a nice day but I probably will not be walking. That walk yesterday was beautiful and I wish I could do it every day but I know I cannot. Maybe every other day. I want to do my arm & shoulder workout. I designed one to do and it is time to stick to it every other day. So one day, walk. The next day, arm & shoulder workout. Should be easy to stick to it. Sticking to it is most important thing. 

Over the years there were so many things I wanted to start or do and I would talk about them or plan to do them. Sadly never followed through. I hate that trait about myself. When I moved here I told myself I would not do that. Even though I always made lists I could not always do what was on the list. Living by myself with no one else to consider means I have no excuses. I think when people retire they don't know what to do with that time. I think to myself, use that time wisely. Trouble is I still have those daily living chores to do. Sometimes they take up more time than I think they will. Especially if I have to sit down in between to rest my knees or put my feet up.

For certain today I will check out my storage locker to see what I can take out of there. Get a box of photos ready to send to my last husband and one cousin (starting with one cousin at a time). Throw out packing boxes. It is a start.


----------



## katlupe

He was having a discussion with me. Probably about the treat limit.


----------



## Kaila

What?  There's a treat limit?


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> What?  There's a treat limit?


That is what he is protesting.....


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> That is what he is protesting.....


Let us know who wins on that one.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I did manage to squeeze a short walk in. Around the front of my building to the end of the block and back. I figure at least it is something. I need to try to keep up with doing this for the exercise. Then I came back and had my leftover beef roast for breakfast/lunch with some yogurt. I am out of the Keto Chow so sadly on this hot day, no ice cream. Tomorrow my delivery for more Keto Chow will be here. 

Now I am getting ready to start my supper though I am not very hungry. I need to get my protein in. I realize I am doing well on keto and if I want to keep doing so need to eat more protein. I do not like to eat anything less than three hours before I go to bed so better get busy with supper. I think bacon and eggs for supper sounds easy and good. 

I ordered groceries today from Netrition (cheaper than Amazon) and Amazon. Ingredients I use in my foods that I cannot find in stores around here or if I do, they are too expensive. They usually come the next day from Netrition because they are in Albany (NY). Since this is Friday, may not get shipped till Monday. So hopefully by Tuesday.


----------



## Happy Heart

Kaila said:


> What?  There's a treat limit?


Yes, carrots and bananas can have too much sugar for bunnies so it is best limit certain treats, no matter how skilled they are at using their big eyes.  I give our little girl big rose branches to keep her jaws busy - she puts a beaver to shame.  Her system is too chew up the flowers first, off with the thorns, then go after the rest of the branch.  
Hold your ground Katlupe, you are a good bunny Mom.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Yes, carrots and bananas can have too much sugar for bunnies so it is best limit certain treats, no matter how skilled they are at using their big eyes.  I give our little girl big rose branches to keep her jaws busy - she puts a beaver to shame.  Her system is too chew up the flowers first, off with the thorns, then go after the rest of the branch.
> Hold your ground Katlupe, you are a good bunny Mom.


Tell me about your bunny girl! As soon as you can, you must post her picture here. How long have you had her? They are just the sweetest pets ever. Of course, Rabbit gets mad at me at times and will stomp his back feet as he is hopping away from me (usually after I have clipped his nails).


----------



## katlupe

I have had a worse case than usual of fruit flies. The only fruit I buy is bananas and berries. Both are treats for Rabbit so I have no choice but to have them here. I have heard other people in my building complaining about them too. So maybe it is a worse year than usual for these little pests. Last night I put a small dish with cider vinegar in it and covered it with a piece of plastic wrap. Then poked holes in the plastic wrap. Came back about twenty minutes later to see a few already inside! This morning it had about fifty, dead inside. I guess that really works. I thought I only had a few.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


>


Love it! Thank you, Radish!!!!


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> I have had a worse case than usual of fruit flies. The only fruit I buy is bananas and berries. Both are treats for Rabbit so I have no choice but to have them here. I have heard other people in my building complaining about them too. So maybe it is a worse year than usual for these little pests. Last night I put a small dish with cider vinegar in it and covered it with a piece of plastic wrap. Then poked holes in the plastic wrap. Came back about twenty minutes later to see a few already inside! This morning it had about fifty, dead inside. I guess that really works. I thought I only had a few.


Those little flies really multiply quickly.  We do the same thing with vinegar to try to get them under control and it is good for ants also.  Have you thought about chopping the bananas into pieces and then freeze them?  But, My Dearest, you need to eat fruit also...just being a Mom.
I'll try to get a photo of Ghia for you soon.  We lost our first bunny to cancer so the man we donated her food to talked us into taking her about four years ago.  I think she is called an English rabbit; mostly white with black decorations.  Sometimes she will thump in the middle of the night so I suspect she knows a cat or raccoon are near the house.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Those little flies really multiply quickly.  We do the same thing with vinegar to try to get them under control and it is good for ants also.  Have you thought about chopping the bananas into pieces and then freeze them?  But, My Dearest, you need to eat fruit also...just being a Mom.
> I'll try to get a photo of Ghia for you soon.  We lost our first bunny to cancer so the man we donated her food to talked us into taking her about four years ago.  I think she is called an English rabbit; mostly white with black decorations.  Sometimes she will thump in the middle of the night so I suspect she knows a cat or raccoon are near the house.


I am catching them with the vinegar now. I don't usually have them like this. I think this is a buggier year than usual here.

As for fruit, I used to be a fruit person but no more. I live a keto lifestyle which means low carbs. The only fruit low enough in carbs is berries, which I do eat. I have lost 19 lbs. since fall. I feel much better than ever in my life. I have osteoarthritis and lymphedema (feet and ankles mostly now) but not on any prescriptions. Fruit is fructose and that means it acts like sugar in your body. I am walking more but still use a walker and I can live with that.

I don't know if you read my first entry on this diary but somewhere along there I told of how Rabbit came to be my house bunny. Thank you for taking the time to read this ramblings of mine. I appreciate ALL my friends here on this forum. I love them all!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I am catching them with the vinegar now. I don't usually have them like this. I think this is a buggier year than usual here.
> 
> As for fruit, I used to be a fruit person but no more. I live a keto lifestyle which means low carbs. The only fruit low enough in carbs is berries, which I do eat. I have lost 19 lbs. since fall. I feel much better than ever in my life. I have osteoarthritis and lymphedema (feet and ankles mostly now) but not on any prescriptions. Fruit is fructose and that means it acts like sugar in your body. I am walking more but still use a walker and I can live with that.
> 
> I don't know if you read my first entry on this diary but somewhere along there I told of how Rabbit came to be my house bunny. Thank you for taking the time to read this ramblings of mine. I appreciate ALL my friends here on this forum. I love them all!


wow..19 pounds lost and that's basically without exercise isn't it .. that's fantastic. Well done Kat, I expect the weight loss might have been kinder on the pain..


----------



## katlupe

Since during the night my feet swelled up. 


hollydolly said:


> wow..19 pounds lost and that's basically without exercise isn't it .. that's fantastic. Well done Kat, I expect the weight loss might have been kinder on the pain..


Yes, I think it is making it easier on me when I walk. I am trying for taking a walk every day, even if it is just out to the dumpster. I can walk up and down my hallway here too if it is too hot outside. I am doing that more for using my legs rather than exercise.


----------



## katlupe

Since my feet swelled up during the night, I am now sitting in the chair (not the recliner) with my feet up on the footstool. I have the portable table up and my computer set up on it. Drinking my coffee. Rabbit found this setup interesting. 

My feet and ankles had been doing well till today. I think it is because I turned my air conditioner off and it was warmer in here. Not hot though. Hot weather will always cause me to retain more fluid. I have learned how to handle the Lymphedema thanks to my therapist and the one I watch on YouTube too. I was really quite happy to discover that keto is now being recommended for Lymphedema. It works for just about every disease or health condition you can think of or have. 

I want to make a recipe with the Stuffler today but will wait and see how my feet do. Might not be wise to be standing in the kitchen cooking. I was planning on making a tuna melt with it. I can do that another day. I have been increasing my protein with canned tuna, salmon and herring. So was trying to make it more interesting. I buy them by the case so always have them on hand.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> canned tuna, salmon and herring.


Is there a lot of sodium in these? I'm wondering about your fluid retention.....


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Is there a lot of sodium in these? I'm wondering about your fluid retention.....


It is the heat that causes mine. Eating low carbs means you need more salt. Many processed foods have other ingredients (preservatives and sugar) that cause you to retain fluid. If you are eating a keto diet (which means you are monitoring all processed foods closely), you really need electrolytes also which I usually have daily. Making sure to get them in today.


----------



## Happy Heart

Does any of this sound familiar?
What Are Aortic Stenosis Symptoms​

Shortness of breath, especially during exercise or when you lying down
Fatigue, especially during times of exercise
Coughing, especially when lying down
Heart palpitations, flutters, sensations of a rapid heartbeat
Swollen feet or swollen ankles
Heart murmurs
Excessive urination
Chest pain or chest tightness
Feeling faint or fainting
Dizziness


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Does any of this sound familiar?
> What Are Aortic Stenosis Symptoms​
> 
> Shortness of breath, especially during exercise or when you lying down
> Fatigue, especially during times of exercise
> Coughing, especially when lying down
> Heart palpitations, flutters, sensations of a rapid heartbeat
> Swollen feet or swollen ankles
> Heart murmurs
> Excessive urination
> Chest pain or chest tightness
> Feeling faint or fainting
> Dizziness


Nope. Just swollen feet and ankles and my doctor says it is Lymphedema which I go to  a Lymphedema therapist for. She says mine is very mild and she has shown me what to do to control it. I just had a physical and my doctor said everything looks good. I have improved in as far as losing weight. And I feel pretty good. Last year I had an echocardiogram and it came out good. It said I was fine and had nothing to be concerned about. The only other thing that bothers me is my knees but I can live with them.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Nope. Just swollen feet and ankles and my doctor says it is Lymphedema which I go to  a Lymphedema therapist for. She says mine is very mild and she has shown me what to do to control it. I just had a physical and my doctor said everything looks good. I have improved in as far as losing weight. And I feel pretty good. Last year I had an echocardiogram and it came out good. It said I was fine and had nothing to be concerned about. The only other thing that bothers me is my knees but I can live with them.


That is good news!  I need to lose weight but in all honesty, I just don't have drive.  You are a better fish eater than me.  Growing up near Lake Erie and Portage Lakes, I saw so many dead floating fish that all I do now is eat fish sticks.  Does that count?
Ms. Ghia just had her nailes trimmed and is outside for a while before it gets too hot.  While she is out, I need to clean up after her inside.


----------



## katlupe

I do not necessarily live by the clock, more or less, just routine things I do every day. It ends up being a coincidence that I do those things daily at the same time. One of those things besides getting up in the morning is cleaning the bunny cage. I do it every day at two. It does not need to be done at that time for any reason. He is sleeping at that time. I guess it is because I like to start fixing my supper after I am done. I don't usually eat it that early but like to have it ready for when I want it.

Lately, especially due to the hot weather, I like to fix the Keto Chow ice cream at that time. It is like my reward for getting my daily chores all done and I can relax. Since it is meal replacement shake eating it for supper or for any meal is perfectly keto. You can use any replacement shake you like for the ice cream. It is a good way to cool off on a hot day. Many times I have to turn my air conditioner off when I am eating it.

There are many recipes for making keto ice cream with other recipes. Some for not using the ice cream maker or even one popular one uses a mason jar only. Another method is with a blender and ice. Of course, there are a zillion ones out there if you are still eating sugar. I find making my own ice cream has cured my addiction to buying it in the store. I think the price went up on it in the store. I am not saying I have never eaten any regular (with sugar, not keto) ice cream within these last months. When we go to the Chinese restaurant I eat whatever I like and of course, end with regular Hershey ice cream. As long as I don't eat anything off keto after I leave the restaurant I have still stayed in ketosis and lost weight. Sometimes I will feel uncomfortable till the next day. That's the sugar affect.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> I do not necessarily live by the clock, more or less, just routine things I do every day. It ends up being a coincidence that I do those things daily at the same time. One of those things besides getting up in the morning is cleaning the bunny cage. I do it every day at two. It does not need to be done at that time for any reason. He is sleeping at that time. I guess it is because I like to start fixing my supper after I am done. I don't usually eat it that early but like to have it ready for when I want it.
> 
> Lately, especially due to the hot weather, I like to fix the Keto Chow ice cream at that time. It is like my reward for getting my daily chores all done and I can relax. Since it is meal replacement shake eating it for supper or for any meal is perfectly keto. You can use any replacement shake you like for the ice cream. It is a good way to cool off on a hot day. Many times I have to turn my air conditioner off when I am eating it.
> 
> There are many recipes for making keto ice cream with other recipes. Some for not using the ice cream maker or even one popular one uses a mason jar only. Another method is with a blender and ice. Of course, there are a zillion ones out there if you are still eating sugar. I find making my own ice cream has cured my addiction to buying it in the store. I think the price went up on it in the store. I am not saying I have never eaten any regular (with sugar, not keto) ice cream within these last months. When we go to the Chinese restaurant I eat whatever I like and of course, end with regular Hershey ice cream. As long as I don't eat anything off keto after I leave the restaurant I have still stayed in ketosis and lost weight. Sometimes I will feel uncomfortable till the next day. That's the sugar affect.


----------



## Happy Heart

I need to work on posting Ms. Ghia's photos, can't seem to add text to them.  Anyway, she is why I'm happy!
Hope you enjoy meeting her.


----------



## Happy Heart




----------



## Happy Heart




----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> View attachment 228775View attachment 228776


She is adorable! So pretty!


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> She is adorable! So pretty!


They are all pretty.  Hope your day is going well.  I have my cooking shows on this afternoon, maybe someday I'll learn how to boil water.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> I am catching them with the vinegar now. I don't usually have them like this. I think this is a buggier year than usual here.
> 
> As for fruit, I used to be a fruit person but no more. I live a keto lifestyle which means low carbs. The only fruit low enough in carbs is berries, which I do eat. I have lost 19 lbs. since fall. I feel much better than ever in my life. I have osteoarthritis and lymphedema (feet and ankles mostly now) but not on any prescriptions. Fruit is fructose and that means it acts like sugar in your body. I am walking more but still use a walker and I can live with that.
> 
> I don't know if you read my first entry on this diary but somewhere along there I told of how Rabbit came to be my house bunny. Thank you for taking the time to read this ramblings of mine. I appreciate ALL my friends here on this forum. I love them all!


i have lost 16 lbs since first of the year on keto  it seems slow but my doctor said thats better that way


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i have lost 16 lbs since first of the year on keto  it seems slow but my doctor said thats better that way


I belong to several Keto groups, channels and forums and that is what everyone says. Slow and steady is the way to go.

Congratulations!!! I love the keto lifestyle!


----------



## katlupe

This morning I drove "Jazzy" (mobility chair) to the Grand Union. Rabbit was low on greens. Took the garbage to the dumpster and then went to the store. It was a very nice ride. On the way to my apartment, I picked up my mail and Amazon deliveries that were waiting for me. 

Later when I was getting ready to go to my neighbor's for our afternoon coffee time I saw the elevator buttons were both lit up. I thought I could hear the elevator moving but didn't really think anything of it. At coffee, one friend who lives upstairs said she had to walk down the stairs to get there. She normally uses a walker. We have had several people get trapped in it for a bit. It had started lurching when the doors would close on my floor. Everyone mentioned it to the maintenance man but whenever he rode it nothing happened. I guess nobody can take our word for it. What do we know? A bunch of old people.........

Well, now the elevator repair guy has been here for a couple of hours working on it. The button lights are off and I don't hear a sound coming from it. I pray he can fix it. I know we REALLY need a new one. But I hate the thought of being trapped in here while it is worked on. That might take awhile.


----------



## Happy Heart

So sorry this is happening to you and your neighbors.  Hopefully, it is repaired by the time you read this.


----------



## RadishRose

I hope it's fixed soon, and you get another before it fails again. 

Well, I guess if you have food, bathroom and Rabbit you'll be ok.


----------



## katlupe

Elevator is fixed (for now). There are too many expensive repairs needed here for them to do even one (it seems). New elevator is needed as well as a new roof, new washing machines and dryers and repaving our driveway and parking lot. Conifer, the company that owns our building has many properties and they keep accumulating new ones. Which means they completely remodel those to rent out for "affordable housing", as they like to say. I just wish they would put some of that money into our building to do the repairs that are badly needed.

The potholes in the parking lot are a danger to anyone walking out to their car or the dumpster. If you are blind or have trouble walking it is easy to trip over them. I am very careful but I do use a walker which not everyone does. The washing machines will stop on the spin cycle and you have to push the washer to rock it to get it going again. Frustrated when I come downstairs to get my laundry and it is just sitting there locked in the washer. 

For the most part I love living here but it could be so much better. Even our maintenance man complains about them not doing the repairs needed. Two apartments had to be redone due to the roof leaking into their apartments. One had to have extensive work done. Good thing her mother lived downstairs and she had a place to stay while it was done.

Yesterday we had a great time at our coffee hour! It sounded like a party going on when I left my apartment to go across the hall. We were laughing and sharing our stories of our families and past lives. Just four of us. In a couple of weeks I will have it at my apartment. Anything bigger than the four of us does not have that intimate feel to it. Being able to share our problems, sorrows and happy times is such a good thing. I never had this since I grew up. As a teenager I had a group of girls I was best friends with and it reminds of them.


----------



## katlupe

Just got home a little while ago from playing Bingo downstairs. There were seven of us playing today plus one guy calls the numbers. It was fun and a nice way to spend the afternoon with friends. Made Mocha ice cream (Keto Chow) and having that right now. I eat it before I even think about supper. One guy that joined us today has never played Bingo with us before. He would come in on his scooter and watch but would not play. Today he got off his scooter and sat with us to play. I was pleased to see him do that. It is good for him to join in.

I took a walk earlier this morning when I went out to the dumpster. So many times I have gone that far and not taken that walk. Now I try to do it if I can walk. Yesterday I used my mobility chair because I was going to the store. So today I made a point of walking. Just keeping myself moving as much as possible. Today there were people out. People working in the flower beds. One man was checking all the trees and looking them over very closely. Mothers with little children on the playground. One mother was rocking a baby in a carriage. Of course, several people walking their dogs. 

We do have homeless people here and there has been discussion lately about doing something about making a place for them to live. It gets cold here in the winter so I hope they do it soon. I see a lot of them when I go out and they are pleasant and always say hello or good morning. Anybody could end up that way, not necessarily due to drugs or drinking like most people say or think. It has to do with money and being able to afford rent. So I am nice to them but I do not give them money nor do they ask. I never have cash on me so nothing to give to anyone. 

I worry that if I die before my son, he could end up that way. He does not handle money well and I pay his rent with his money. In the beginning, I gave him cash for his rent and then his landlord wrote on the receipt that he owed $100. more the next month because he was short. So I started getting money orders for his rent. It is very hard to watch out for a grown up child who is maybe mentally ill. I can't make him go to a doctor and I can't make him take any kind of drug. So for the most part he is a good son and person. Yeah, Adult Protective services would take over his money and bills and do all that. But they are not his mother. And nobody will love him after I am gone.


----------



## katlupe

In the park today. I never get tired of all this green........


----------



## katlupe

I caught Rabbit napping this morning. He does not flop down flat like a lot of pet rabbits. This is the closest he comes to that. He is always on alert though as you can tell by his ears. I suspect when sleeps someone completely hidden like behind my bed he might lay flat down. He's not saying.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> In the park today. I never get tired of all this green........
> View attachment 229052Than


Thank you for taking us on your walk today.  You do have a very nice way with words so I feel like we were old friends sharing a little time together.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> I caught Rabbit napping this morning. He does not flop down flat like a lot of pet rabbits. This is the closest he comes to that. He is always on alert though as you can tell by his ears. I suspect when sleeps someone completely hidden like behind my bed he might lay flat down. He's not saying.
> 
> View attachment 229053


It is too hot for Ms. Ghia to be outside today so she is napping like Bunny only her head is propped by her water bowl.  We bought a small cooling pad for me but the box said it could be used for pets also.  Sadly, I can't let Ms. Ghia use it because she would chew it up and it is filled some kind of get.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe, regarding the elevator, potholes, etc. ; perhaps Conifer needs to know their insurance company might drop them or raise their rates if repairs are not made properly.

Wouldn't it be funny if someone asked the manager:
"What insurance company covers Liability and/or Property Damage for this building?"

Manager: "What do you want to know for?"

Tenant: "I fell in one of those huge pot holes out there and need to go to the ER.  My lawyer wants to know the name."

Now, if your low-rent housing is Federally subsidized, I do not know how that goes.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe, regarding the elevator, potholes, etc. ; perhaps Conifer needs to know their insurance company might drop them or raise their rates if repairs are not made properly.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if someone asked the manager:
> "What insurance company covers Liability and/or Property Damage for this building?"
> 
> Manager: "What do you want to know for?"
> 
> Tenant: "I fell in one of those huge pot holes out there and need to go to the ER.  My lawyer wants to know the name."
> 
> Now, if your low-rent housing is Federally subsidized, I do not know how that goes.


I would be afraid to say that because I would not want to be evicted for some silly reason because they were afraid of me causing them trouble. I am not brave enough to take chances. 

It is federally subsidized. So they have a lot of loop holes.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> It is too hot for Ms. Ghia to be outside today so she is napping like Bunny only her head is propped by her water bowl.  We bought a small cooling pad for me but the box said it could be used for pets also.  Sadly, I can't let Ms. Ghia use it because she would chew it up and it is filled some kind of get.


Rabbit has been on his little blue rug a lot lately and it is right near the air conditioner. So I think he stays cool there.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Thank you for taking us on your walk today.  You do have a very nice way with words so I feel like we were old friends sharing a little time together.


Thank you so much! I think I write the way I talk. Like sitting at my table with my friends. Which you all are.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> This morning I drove "Jazzy" (mobility chair) to the Grand Union. Rabbit was low on greens. Took the garbage to the dumpster and then went to the store. It was a very nice ride. On the way to my apartment, I picked up my mail and Amazon deliveries that were waiting for me.
> 
> Later when I was getting ready to go to my neighbor's for our afternoon coffee time I saw the elevator buttons were both lit up. I thought I could hear the elevator moving but didn't really think anything of it. At coffee, one friend who lives upstairs said she had to walk down the stairs to get there. She normally uses a walker. We have had several people get trapped in it for a bit. It had started lurching when the doors would close on my floor. Everyone mentioned it to the maintenance man but whenever he rode it nothing happened. I guess nobody can take our word for it. What do we know? A bunch of old people.........
> 
> Well, now the elevator repair guy has been here for a couple of hours working on it. The button lights are off and I don't hear a sound coming from it. I pray he can fix it. I know we REALLY need a new one. But I hate the thought of being trapped in here while it is worked on. That might take awhile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228956


A malfunctioning elevator would be too much!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I would be afraid to say that because I would not want to be evicted for some silly reason because they were afraid of me causing them trouble. I am not brave enough to take chances.
> 
> It is federally subsidized. So they have a lot of loop holes.


Yes, I would be afraid also! Dang, there must be some way to motivate them before someone gets hurt. Well, that would be a real long shot anyway.

Anyway, I'm glad you're having so much fun with your neighbors. I love hearing about your visits with them!  Rabbit looked so peaceful napping on his mat.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I had to take a package to be shipped to the UPS pick-up store. I decided to walk instead of taking Jazzy. It is a goal of mine to try to walk somewhere besides the dumpster almost every day. I believe the old saying use it or lose it. So I try to keep increasing how far I walk. The UPS store, which is really the copy/office supply store is not that far. I probably walk farther when I go to the parks. That brown door is where I had to go. They have a front door but this door is easier if you are using a walker. I don't think I could have gotten in there with Jazzy.


----------



## katlupe

This is the front of the store looking across the intersection toward where my apartment building is. This is the busiest corner here. If I have anything to return to Amazon this is where I do it. And my hairdresser is right next door to it.


----------



## katlupe

From what I could see Amazon must have done pretty good the last couple of days on Prime day. Did they just invent that day to get people to buy like crazy over a two day period? I did not buy anything special during that time. Sonny bought a ice maker machine but he was buying it anyway not because of the prime day. From what I saw on YouTube and in my keto groups they must have had lots of sales. The Presto Stuffler and the Ninja Creami were the two big sellers in the keto groups. I already had bought mine. My creami I bought refurbished on Woot and that is owned by Amazon but I got it cheaper there then it sold for on prime day. 

Today is my water delivery day so need to stay close to home. Maybe I will do my laundry. Depends on how busy the laundry room is. With only 4 washers, it limits how many people can do their laundry at the same time. I never use more than 2 at a time. Most times I only use one and come back to take my wash out of that one and put another load in the same washer. That is because I didn't know if I could handle two washers at the same time. I carry them wet upstairs to hang in my shower to dry. Lately though, I have much more energy and could probably handle it all at one time. 

Another thing I want to do today is to experiment with the Presto Stuffler. Going to make keto cornbread stuffles. Maybe make some taco ground meat for the stuffing. I just got the cornbread flavoring which seems to work good for recipes you used to love and can't make anymore due to being high carbs......cornbread or muffins. I don't have any hot dogs or would have tried the corn dogs recipe.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday my neighbor (who recently died)'s family came to clean out her apartment. Don't know how much stuff they actually took. I didn't see them loading things into their vehicles. Maybe her stuff has to be sanitized or something. I know the maintenance man said her apartment has to be gutted due to that infection she had. She was leaking fluid from her legs all over. I kept mentioning it but nobody pays attention to me. At the hospital her family could not even be with her because she was in a special infection control area. Anyway, that apartment will take awhile.

The other apartment which is right next to mine had the carpeting and liner under the carpeting taken out yesterday by the flooring & carpet company. They worked here all day. Kind of noisy but not bad. Rabbit was listening but after he went to sleep he slept undisturbed the whole day. Rabbits sleep most of the day. 

Yesterday, I walked down the street for a couple of blocks and back. Then I started my dumbbell arm exercise routine. I will do my best to stick to that. I designed my own routine but am careful on the ones for the shoulders. Just doing one for that for now. I had noticed my wrists are weak and want to increase the strength in them. I used to lift heavy things and want to get back to that condition. Not that I will be lifting heavy things but just that I could if I needed to. And not drop things like I do lately.

Putting an extra charge on Jazzy right now so I can take a ride to the Grand Union. Rabbit needs berries and spring mix. I wish they would not keep putting so much spinach in it. They don't always do that but lately have. He does not like spinach so much and will eat everything else in the mix but leave the spinach leaves. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## katlupe

Well I did not want to put anything on my credit cards but really needed to replace the batteries in my mobility chair. If I do not do it now, I won't be comfortable driving it very far. One of the things I have come to love during the nice weather is taking rides on Jazzy. So I purchased the batteries yesterday. I had been thinking about it for a number of months and it is already July. I ordered it and took the option on my credit card to pay for it over a six month period. It is a special deal so if I pay it up in that amount of time it will have zero interest. 

Some of you who have been reading this diary may remember I was having my nails done regularly. Gel nails and I really loved them. When the quarantine happened my salon had closed and I had to pry those darn things off. It was not easy and it hurt. Then they opened again and I got them back on. Plus they raised the price because of having to do all that sanitizing and changing stuff in the salon. Closed again. Again I had to get those nails off. Hurt! Finally opened and I was happy to go back and pay whatever to have pretty nails again.

Then the salon had a fire and burned down! Right next to Burger King.....a big fire! All those chemicals. They never opened up again. So I had to take those gel nails off for the 3rd and last time. About that time I got really into the keto lifestyle and have found that my nails responded to it......to what I was eating or not eating. Now I do my own manicures but just keep them clear so I don't have to mess with colors. I have never had such healthy nails in my whole life. I used to bite them and what helped me was having most of my teeth extracted (can't bite your nails with no teeth) and wearing a mask. By the time the mask came off, I no longer wanted to bite them. Horrible habit!

I am not sure if the keto food is what changed the health of my nails or just not biting them did. I had noticed it has made my hair much healthier and thicker, though I have always had thick hair. I have it colored about every six weeks or so. Hardly any gray now and it is very shiny and healthy looking. Now if only my skin would improve. I am still dehydrated and have been making a concentrated effort to drink more water and get my electrolytes every day. I think I will look through Dr. Ken Berry's YouTube videos and see what he says about skin care. Everything he says usually comes out to be true.


----------



## Blessed

Those gel nails are pretty.  I have had them a few times when I had a special occasion coming up.  My nails are fine and I can grow them long, the gel nails just kept the color better and kept them from breaking.  I did learn that if I needed to remove them just but acetone nail polish remover, soak the nails in that and then wrap the nail in foil to let it soak in and getting them off without damage and paing is much easier.  

Now, I just leave my nails alone, rub lotion into them, I don't even paint them. Keep them filed in a square shape, they don't break as often or catch on clothing.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Those gel nails are pretty.  I have had them a few times when I had a special occasion coming up.  My nails are fine and I can grow them long, the gel nails just kept the color better and kept them from breaking.  I did learn that if I needed to remove them just but acetone nail polish remover, soak the nails in that and then wrap the nail in foil to let it soak in and getting them off without damage and paing is much easier.
> 
> Now, I just leave my nails alone, rub lotion into them, I don't even paint them. Keep them filed in a square shape, they don't break as often or catch on clothing.


The money I was spending on them I now spend at the hair salon. I like to keep my hair colored and I used to do it myself but just cannot stand that long or keep my arms up to do the color. I would get exhausted. I'd rather have my hair done instead of the nails now.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Those gel nails are pretty.  I have had them a few times when I had a special occasion coming up.  My nails are fine and I can grow them long, the gel nails just kept the color better and kept them from breaking.  I did learn that if I needed to remove them just but acetone nail polish remover, soak the nails in that and then wrap the nail in foil to let it soak in and getting them off without damage and paing is much easier.
> 
> Now, I just leave my nails alone, rub lotion into them, I don't even paint them. Keep them filed in a square shape, they don't break as often or catch on clothing.


you can buy specific gel nail remover now...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> you can buy specific gel nail remover now...


I don't want to do them anymore. I like how healthy they are becoming.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I don't want to do them anymore. I like how healthy they are becoming.


oh yes I understand Kat, I was meaning.. @Blessed


----------



## katlupe

I did a lot of cleaning this morning and laundry. Tired out now. But I am in the middle of making 4 batches of Keto Chow for ice cream for the next 4 days. It is what makes the hot weather not feel so bad for me so making sure I have it made in advance. 

I took Rabbit's little red plaid blanket to wash with the laundry this morning. He checked that whole area looking for it. I don't know what he thought I did with it. I dried it in the dryer downstairs so when I put it back it was still a bit warm. He was all over it. Smelling..... He is pretty possessive of his things once I have given him something. Then it is his. He does not like it to be missing. Even if it just gone for a couple of hours. 

When we were still living at my house, one of my cats went into his cage to drink his water (yet she had a big bowl of water next to her food dish). He was sleeping until she went in his cage! He was up in a half a second and over to his cage. Not happy at all! Yet he used to drink out of the cats' water dish all the time.


----------



## katlupe

For some reason even if you have less money than everyone else (family for me) they always need to borrow money from you. I saw this many times through out my life. Especially with my parents. They lived in a trailer in their later years and looked like they didn't have much. Yet family members would borrow money from them. Then when I was still with my husband, his SS check was like 4 or 5 times larger than my puny check. My son's SSD check also since it was from his father's benefit.

So when I moved here in 2018, my husband actually got a part time job, yet when I was there with him he never even considered it. When I started getting my SS I took over paying my own credit cards (though he had run them up on buying motorcycle parts, accessories and solar equipment.) but it took my whole check. By the the time I left there I had made a small dent in those but was also paying for Medicare part B which was $134. monthly. He begged me not to sign up for it. Of course, he had the VA for his own health benefit. I had zero health benefits.

Once I moved here, the office of the aging helped me sign up for various services and I got the money back from Medicare that I had paid them for the year for part B. That was a nice surprise for me. I try to be very careful with every penny I spend. I think about a purchase for quite some time before hitting a buy button. I make a detailed budget sheet every month, in fact I am doing the one for August today. If there is something I want to buy, I try to figure it in so I can buy it. Sometimes I have to do the credit thing but then I cut my expenses for the next few months so I can pay for it.

As I said yesterday, I did order the batteries for "Jazzy". I looked at them for months. Sonny was going to buy them for me but he ended up buying the new tires and I didn't want him to pay for the batteries too. So I did it myself. Now I feel good that I did. As long as I pay for them in six months there will be zero interest on them. That will be no problem because they really weren't that much. Especially compared to other prices I have heard about it. Every two years is what I need to plan for yet I can probably squeeze in an extra year.

If I didn't have Amazon Prime, the batteries elsewhere would have shipped for $50. and that made the difference in buying on Amazon. The manufacturer is the one selling them on Amazon and they ship directly from their warehouse. Supposed to be here on Wednesday.


----------



## Pepper

Did you buy Jazzy out of pocket or did Medicare/Medicaid pay for it?  How much are the batteries?  Hope this isn't a nosy question.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Did you buy Jazzy out of pocket or did Medicare/Medicaid pay for it?  How much are the batteries?  Hope this isn't a nosy question.


I bought Jazzy used from a neighbor in my building. $300. which is a steal. I kept asking if she was sure and she said that is all she paid for it. I think her insurance covered it. 

The batteries are $240.00 on Amazon. My neighbor paid $300. for her batteries but not from Amazon. 

Medicare will buy it for you if you qualify and that means your doctor has to make out an order for it. I think there is a lot of red tape to get them to buy it. I would have never qualified because I don't have a disease. It is my knees. Some doctors are afraid you won't walk if you get a mobility chair. I know one man in my  building wanted one so bad and his doctor kept saying no. So he bought it himself but took him over a year to finally decide to do that. Then sadly it was still new when he had to move to a nursing home.


----------



## hollydolly

Many middle aged or senior  people here in the UK ride around on Mobility scooters.. not because they're necessarily disabled.

Aside from those who are genuinely disabled.. there are 3 types...

Those  who are overweight, who _won't _walk

Those who are lazy.. and _won't_ walk.. and it's cheaper than a car..

..and those who are drunk... ( alcoholics)... who drive the scooter from their homes to the pub , to the local store, and home again..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Many middle aged or senior  people here in the UK ride around on Mobility scooters.. not because they're necessarily disabled.
> 
> Aside from those who are genuinely disabled.. there are 3 types...
> 
> Those  who are overweight, who _won't _walk
> 
> Those who are lazy.. and _won't_ walk.. and it's cheaper than a car..
> 
> ..and those who are drunk... ( alcoholics)... who drive the scooter from their homes to the pub , to the local store, and home again..


I would sure walk if I could. I am trying to walk as much as I can but have to use the walker. Even in my apartment. To be honest, I wanted the mobility chair so I could go to the store on my own. I choose not to own a car not only because of the expense but the other headaches that go with one. Moving it when it snows and having to walk back here from wherever you can park it. Having it vandalized (egging the cars in our parking lot is a popular past time here) or the fact that I just hate driving in traffic. 

My friend has a scooter, a walker and a car. She rarely takes her car out. Lately she has been trying to walk (with her walker) more so she doesn't loose her ability to walk. It took her 2 hours to go to the Dollar Store (about 5 blocks away), shop and come back. At least she did it and she is trying. I won't attempt that because I am afraid I would never get back here.


----------



## hollydolly

yes..as I said Kat.. ''aside'' from the genuinely disabled..which of course you are..  and so are many here.. but just as many abuse it..


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> yes..as I said Kat.. ''aside'' from the genuinely disabled..which of course you are..  and so are many here.. but just as many abuse it..


in the Uk, due to the rampant abuse of the disability system.. genuinely disabled people often get berated by people accusing them of being scroungers, and people refuse to help them , for example.open a door, .. because we have so many people working the disability system to get higher benefits.. and using mobility chairs  pretending they're unable to walk..

I don't condone the behaviour of people who are angry.. but I understand it..


----------



## katlupe

I 


hollydolly said:


> in the Uk, due to the rampant abuse of the disability system.. genuinely disabled people often get berated by people accusing them of being scroungers, and people refuse to help them , for example.open a door, .. because we have so many people working the disability system to get higher benefits.. and using mobility chairs  pretending they're unable to walk..
> 
> I don't condone the behaviour of people who are angry.. but I understand it..


I think there are a lot of people who do that here too. Especially in the bigger cities where there are more people. I live in a small city which is really more like a small town. In my daily life though, most of the people I see are elderly and/or disabled. There are several senior housing apartment buildings near me and when I am out on the street those are the people I see. People driving slow and cautious. 

The people in the stores, on the street or even in traffic will go out of their way to assist us if we need help. Even teenagers in groups will say good morning or help. 

These scooters and chairs are not cheap. Even used. I got a good deal on mine because I knew the lady selling it. You have to go through a lot of red tape here to get Medicare pay for one. My friend just bought a scooter and she paid $3000. for it. She had to save up the money for it. And the batteries are normally $300. and then you have to have someone put them in.


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> in the Uk, due to the rampant abuse of the disability system.. genuinely disabled people often get berated by people accusing them of being scroungers, and people refuse to help them , for example.open a door, .. because we have so many people working the disability system to get higher benefits.. and using mobility chairs  pretending they're unable to walk..
> 
> I don't condone the behaviour of people who are angry.. but I understand it..


It happens here too, but IMO it's unfair to judge people.  







The outrage should be directed at the government legislators and policymakers that determine eligibility and approve claims.

_“Don’t hate the player, hate the game.”_ - Jeff Jarrett


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> It happens here too, but IMO it's unfair to judge people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outrage should be directed at the government legislators and policymakers that determine eligibility and approve claims.
> 
> _“Don’t hate the player, hate the game.”_ - Jeff Jarrett


Yes! I see the same thing about people using food stamps, medicaid or living in subsidized housing. Nobody knows what another person has gone through. 

My son is receiving SSD based on his father's benefit. He does not look like something is wrong with him. When I had to go court with him to get that benefit the judge asked me what I would want him to do. I said, "test him." They did and he met the 5 criteria for receiving a parent's benefit for a disabled adult child. I knew what the results would be. But he looks perfectly normal except for how he dresses or that he talks out loud to nobody. I wish with all my heart that he was normal.


----------



## dko1951

katlupe said:


> In May of 2018 I moved from my off-the-grid (off the utility grid) homestead and left behind my beloved horses, one cat (she would have hated living in an apartment) and my marriage. It was not a spur of the moment thing. As I was getting older and was doing less and being dependent on my husband for many things, I had become quite depressed. I kept telling him. One big problem was that even though it should have been very cheap living there, he kept using credit cards (including mine) and had a motorcycle and truck (that I was not comfortable driving so did not) payments. Sometimes we did not have food. In the beginning there, I had 16 raised garden beds and dried and canned lots of food. But as I got where I could barely walk, less and less.
> 
> Once I started getting my Social Security, I was eager to leave and told him I would. Until then I had no money. When I sold stuff on eBay we had to use it for food, hay or gas. He did not think I really would. The day actually came that I was able to leave. Mainly due to applying for senior housing that is subsidized based on your income. It was a lifesaver for me. I had not been to a doctor in years (and I was almost 66) or a dentist. I was for most of my life a stay at home mother because my first husband had his own business and my son is disabled. So I took care of him. I know people put down others who use services that are available to people with low incomes, but sometimes it is not something you do on purpose. This was my only chance and I was getting older. I do not regret it one bit and my life has turned around.


I find it odd that people can judge others and not know their story. You and many others, myself included, would not choose to go this route. Circumstances brought by unforeseen and not in our control can change the course of lives and necessitate the need of assistance. I worked hard and was very successful in my trade and an unforeseen event changed my future. I sometimes think the people judging others have not had the "opportunity" to have walked in the shoes of those they judge. I wish you only the best and keep your spirits up. Enjoy every moment, you deserve it.


----------



## katlupe

dko1951 said:


> I find it odd that people can judge others and not know their story. You and many others, myself included, would not choose to go this route. Circumstances brought by unforeseen and not in our control can change the course of lives and necessitate the need of assistance. I worked hard and was very successful in my trade and an unforeseen event changed my future. I sometimes think the people judging others have not had the "opportunity" to have walked in the shoes of those they judge. I wish you only the best and keep your spirits up. Enjoy every moment, you deserve it.


Thank you for your comment! 

It is sad that people judge others the way they do now. If you are not the same as they are they don't like you. There are a lot of things other people do that I do not like or even hate. Most of the time I keep my mouth and thoughts to myself.


----------



## katlupe

I have had a busy, busy morning! 

This is my keto coleslaw. Since I eat a meat-based diet (Proper Human Diet, keto, low-carb) I felt I needed to add a little more fiber. Coleslaw is something I love and can eat without getting tired of it.





This is the cornbread stuffler I made for the first time today. It came out perfect! Smelled like cornbread cooking! I really am loving this Presto Stuffler. I made two but saved one for tomorrow. I stuffed it with taco flavored ground meat. Everything is homemade and good for me. This is the kind of food that gives you energy and makes you feel good and did I mention........tastes good too! 




Of course, I also have homemade keto yogurt in the Instant Pot too.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> I have had a busy, busy morning!
> 
> This is my keto coleslaw. Since I eat a meat-based diet (Proper Human Diet, keto, low-carb) I felt I needed to add a little more fiber. Coleslaw is something I love and can eat without getting tired of it.
> 
> View attachment 229962
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cornbread stuffler I made for the first time today. It came out perfect! Smelled like cornbread cooking! I really am loving this Presto Stuffler. I made two but saved one for tomorrow. I stuffed it with taco flavored ground meat. Everything is homemade and good for me. This is the kind of food that gives you energy and makes you feel good and did I mention........tastes good too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 229965
> 
> Of course, I also have homemade keto yogurt in the Instant Pot too.
> 
> View attachment 229966


Looks good.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Thank you for your comment!
> 
> It is sad that people judge others the way they do now. If you are not the same as they are they don't like you. There are a lot of things other people do that I do not like or even hate. Most of the time I keep my mouth and thoughts to myself.


You certainly seem genuine, and there is something to be said for that.


----------



## Blessed

@katlupe and @hollydolly, I have seen both those truly in need, and those taking advantage of the system that is put in place for those that need it.  

It makes me angry that some people take it advantage.  The help for the disabled and elderly could be so much more if the funds where not drained by the dishonest folks.  The amount given to the elderly and disabled is so low that they have a hard time with housing and food.  They struggle everyday just to keep their heads above water.  Lack of funds often leave them in the position of not being able to eat a good healthy diet, then they just become sicker and weaker and need more help.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> @katlupe and @hollydolly, I have seen both those truly in need, and those taking advantage of the system that is put in place for those that need it.
> 
> It makes me angry that some people take it advantage.  The help for the disabled and elderly could be so much more if the funds where not drained by the dishonest folks.  The amount given to the elderly and disabled is so low that they have a hard time with housing and food.  They struggle everyday just to keep their heads above water.  Lack of funds often leave them in the position of not being able to eat a good healthy diet, then they just become sicker and weaker and need more help.


Blessed, I couldn't be more in agreement with you...


----------



## katlupe

One of  my friends goes to the free concerts in the parks on Thursday and Friday nights on her scooter. She said last week the homeless people (there are a bunch of them here now. Don't where they came from.) were going around to everyone asking for money. She said they came to her and asked her to buy them some pizza. The local Italian restaurant sells pizza slices and drinks at these concerts from a booth. 

She told them she couldn't afford to buy them any pizza but that she has a lot of food in her apartment and she would go get them some. But they didn't want it. They moved on from her. 

The city council is trying to figure out what to do about them before winter comes. Many of them camp out in tents along the river bank. I don't know if they want to stay homeless or not. It seems if they applied at Social Services they would qualify for some kind of benefits. Of course, to move into an apartment here is a lot of money. The deposit is usually first and last month rents plus the rent for the month you are moving in.


----------



## hollydolly

Kat..it's the same everywhere..first and last months rent plus the current month's rent, and a deposit...  It's extremely expensive here.. the average 2 bed apartment would cost around £1500 per month..easy 1k for a one bed... and therefore someone has to be earning at least double that probably double and a half minimum to be able to afford utilities on top of rent.. .. ..and of course if they get evicted at any time for any reason at all , they often lose their deposits, and then have no money for a new deposit.. for another home..

Your neighbour was very lucky they moved on from her .. not that everyone whose homeless is a criminal but many are, and  if they'd followed her to her apartment, who knows what might have happened..


----------



## Happy Heart

You are going to have explain that Keto stuff to me, I am so clueless.  My doctor told me to lose weight but when I told him I don't eat much these days, he said that even a piece of celery is too much if I need to loose weight.  In my younger days I could skip lunch and lose weight but not now.  
I am sorry about your son, but you can't live someone else's pain.  I hope that doesn't sound mean but you must care of yourself.

I didn't realize scooters were so expensive!  Glad you were able to get a good used one.  We don't buy much from Amazon, but lately we have been getting more than a dozen calls a day from scammers telling us that we need to confirm our recent purchase.  There was none!  I guess the world has changed from the days when we had "party" telephone lines. 

Is your bunny friendly to new people visiting you?  Ms. Ghia will thump and jump around if someone new comes in the house. Only family members allowed in her house.  She eats Timothy hay and pellets so I'm worried that some day I may not be able to get them for her because of the world problems.


----------



## Blessed

I don't know about Keto either.  My husband did Atkins before he got sick.  It worked well and he lost a lot of weight. It was good quality protein and more vegetables than you can imagine. No carbs, breads, potatoes, pasta, rice or sweets.  Those are some of my favorite things, I guess I could do it if I tried.  My hubs was lucky, he had me to fix all his meals, pack his lunch etc.  all he had to do was eat it.  I had to fix the normal meals also as we had a growing teen boy and his friends that had to be fed non stop. LOL I miss all those stinky teenage boys coming in looking to be fed.  Funny how you look back and realize what made you happy.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> You certainly seem genuine, and there is something to be said for that.


Thank you, I try to be honest, truthful and compassionate. I have always been careful about hurting others' feeling. If something you write or say might hurt someone else, why say it even if you think it?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat..it's the same everywhere..first and last months rent plus the current month's rent, and a deposit...  It's extremely expensive here.. the average 2 bed apartment would cost around £1500 per month..easy 1k for a one bed... and therefore someone has to be earning at least double that probably double and a half minimum to be able to afford utilities on top of rent.. .. ..and of course if they get evicted at any time for any reason at all , they often lose their deposits, and then have no money for a new deposit.. for another home..
> 
> Your neighbour was very lucky they moved on from her .. not that everyone whose homeless is a criminal but many are, and  if they'd followed her to her apartment, who knows what might have happened..


Right, that is why I am careful about striking up conversations with them. You can tell who they are by the backpacks and their clothing. I never carry cash on me. I had been hanging my little cloth bag on the hand control on Jazzy when I am traveling that has my debit card, keys and phone in it. Now I am thinking I need to carry it closer to me, maybe between me and the side of the seat.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> You are going to have explain that Keto stuff to me, I am so clueless.  My doctor told me to lose weight but when I told him I don't eat much these days, he said that even a piece of celery is too much if I need to loose weight.  In my younger days I could skip lunch and lose weight but not now.
> I am sorry about your son, but you can't live someone else's pain.  I hope that doesn't sound mean but you must care of yourself.
> 
> I didn't realize scooters were so expensive!  Glad you were able to get a good used one.  We don't buy much from Amazon, but lately we have been getting more than a dozen calls a day from scammers telling us that we need to confirm our recent purchase.  There was none!  I guess the world has changed from the days when we had "party" telephone lines.
> 
> Is your bunny friendly to new people visiting you?  Ms. Ghia will thump and jump around if someone new comes in the house. Only family members allowed in her house.  She eats Timothy hay and pellets so I'm worried that some day I may not be able to get them for her because of the world problems.


Doctors are presently changing their beliefs about the standard American diet. It is slow in coming but it is happening. Keto Con took place in Austin TX a week or so ago and it was amazing how many small family based food manufacturers were there. Showing and sharing their keto products. Even if it says Keto on a  package of food you have to read the ingredient labels.

I belong to keto groups on fakebook and you would be amazed how many people have reversed their various health conditions by eating keto or carnivore food only. The main thing is to stop using sugar, grains, starchy vegetables and seed oils. I wish I had found this way of eating when my father and my mother-in-law was alive. My poor MIL lost both her legs to diabetes and she trusted doctors above everyone (except God). And she was a nurse! 

All my adult life I struggled with dieting. I am a slow loser and would always give up. I believe I am also a carb addict too and that is hard to overcome. I think living alone is helping me and I have stopped going out to eat. My last thing to give up is the Chinese food but after the last time, no more. 

Here is Dr. Ken Berry's video on Keto: 

7 Steps to Starting the Keto Food Plan


----------



## Pinky

katlupe said:


> Right, that is why I am careful about striking up conversations with them. You can tell who they are by the backpacks and their clothing. I never carry cash on me. I had been hanging my little cloth bag on the hand control on Jazzy when I am traveling that has my debit card, keys and phone in it. Now I am thinking I need to carry it closer to me, maybe between me and the side of the seat.


Kat, maybe you can get a fanny pack. I'm not a fan myself, but it would keep your valuables closer to you. I used to carry a travel wallet that I wore under a sweater or jacket .. not so practical in this heat, but it was worn cross-body.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I don't know about Keto either.  My husband did Atkins before he got sick.  It worked well and he lost a lot of weight. It was good quality protein and more vegetables than you can imagine. No carbs, breads, potatoes, pasta, rice or sweets.  Those are some of my favorite things, I guess I could do it if I tried.  My hubs was lucky, he had me to fix all his meals, pack his lunch etc.  all he had to do was eat it.  I had to fix the normal meals also as we had a growing teen boy and his friends that had to be fed non stop. LOL I miss all those stinky teenage boys coming in looking to be fed.  Funny how you look back and realize what made you happy.


Dr. Atkins was right all along! The medical community did not want it to work. But if you go back into history long ago there is a lot of references to eating a meat-based diet. I did not want to give up those things either. I grew starchy vegetables, made my own bread and made big meals daily when I lived on my homestead (before I moved here in 2018). I could not really get into it till I was living alone. Now I eat what I want and I love cooking so making my own keto foods has become my favorite thing to do.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Right, that is why I am careful about striking up conversations with them. You can tell who they are by the backpacks and their clothing. I never carry cash on me. I had been hanging my little cloth bag on the hand control on Jazzy when I am traveling that has my debit card, keys and phone in it. Now I am thinking I need to carry it closer to me, maybe between me and the side of the seat.


can you get one of these when you're out and about...hang it around your neck ..and if necessary down  inside the front of your clothing ...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> can you get one of these when you're out and about...hang it around your neck ..and if necessary down  inside the front of your clothing ...


Maybe I could get something like that.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> can you get one of these when you're out and about...hang it around your neck ..and if necessary down  inside the front of your clothing ...


That's similar to what I have.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Doctors are presently changing their beliefs about the standard American diet. It is slow in coming but it is happening. Keto Con took place in Austin TX a week or so ago and it was amazing how many small family based food manufacturers were there. Showing and sharing their keto products. Even if it says Keto on a  package of food you have to read the ingredient labels.
> 
> I belong to keto groups on fakebook and you would be amazed how many people have reversed their various health conditions by eating keto or carnivore food only. The main thing is to stop using sugar, grains, starchy vegetables and seed oils. I wish I had found this way of eating when my father and my mother-in-law was alive. My poor MIL lost both her legs to diabetes and she trusted doctors above everyone (except God). And she was a nurse!
> 
> All my adult life I struggled with dieting. I am a slow loser and would always give up. I believe I am also a carb addict too and that is hard to overcome. I think living alone is helping me and I have stopped going out to eat. My last thing to give up is the Chinese food but after the last time, no more.
> 
> Here is Dr. Ken Berry's video on Keto:
> 
> 7 Steps to Starting the Keto Food Plan


i watch all of Dr Berry's videos


----------



## Happy Heart

hollydolly said:


> can you get one of these when you're out and about...hang it around your neck ..and if necessary down  inside the front of your clothing ...


I have one of these and do hold a surprising amount for their size! Just a word of caution, put it under your shirt so you have to pull it up to get to it.


----------



## Happy Heart

I fill an empty tea box with Timothy grass and pellets so Ms. Ghia has to work to open it and get her food.  She is getting to be an expert and can open the box in a few seconds.  I thought about your bunny when I was watching Ms. Ghia show me how to play the game, and it keeps those little jaws busy.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i watch all of Dr Berry's videos


I am watching him right now! He is great!


----------



## dko1951

Some how I got tied into this cat thread. Don't know why. Don't have a cat or ant other pet.


----------



## hollydolly

dko1951 said:


> Some how I got tied into this cat thread. Don't know why. Don't have a cat or ant other pet.


this isn't a cat thread.. this is Katlupe's personal Diary...


----------



## Pinky

dko1951 said:


> Some how I got tied into this cat thread. Don't know why. Don't have a cat or ant other pet.


Kat has a pet rabbit.


----------



## katlupe

It is 88 degrees here presently. That is hot for me. 70 is too hot for me. But......I just turned off the air conditioner because I was freezing! Yes, I was freezing! I had apple pie ice cream and ice cream always makes me freeze. Must be that is why I like it so much. Anyway this is as you all know made with Keto Chow and is sugar-free, low carb. Very delicious! I don't believe I ever had apple pie ice cream before. Apple pie with ice cream on top, yes!

Today was a year ago that Sonny got his dog, Cinnamon. So I guess I have stop calling her his new dog. She has been good for him. He takes her everywhere with him except here. She can't come inside my apartment because of Rabbit and I think she is jealous of me (or anyone that shows attention to Sonny). Of course in the hot weather he only takes her places that she can get out of the car.

I have been writing a new blog post all day today. Just can't seem to make myself sit here and write. I keep seeing something else I have to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Took this pic an hour ago in my bedroom.... 9.15pm...  and that's with the blinds closed, but windows open, and the fan full on...


----------



## Happy Heart

hollydolly said:


> Took this pic an hour ago in my bedroom.... 9.15pm...  and that's with the blinds closed, but windows open, and the fan full on...


We are hearing a lot about your heat and fires.  Hope you are cool and safe.  When I lived in Phoenix, AZ some nights did not get down to 100 and I've seen 120 there also.  I'm so glad I left years ago!


----------



## Happy Heart

Happy Heart said:


> We are hearing a lot about your heat and fires.  Hope you are cool and safe.  When I lived in Phoenix, AZ some nights did not get down to 100 and I've seen 120 there also.  I'm so glad I left years ago!


Forgot to ask, did you win the Lottery?  What are you going to do with your winnings?


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Forgot to ask, did you win the Lottery?  What are you going to do with your winning


Hmmmm.........not sure who you are asking on that one?


----------



## katlupe

Once again my son has me in the "worried mother state of mind" and I should know better. I have not seen him since last week, maybe Thursday or Friday. When he does this it is so unlike him. He always needs something so comes here almost daily. My friend said she saw him come here on Sunday, the day Sonny took me to Walmart. So possibly I just missed him and due to it being so hot he has not come back. 

But........his phone keeps saying he is not available. Not sure what that means. Lost or broke the phone. I wish his apartment was not on a second floor because I can never go to it. I try to do other things to keep my mind busy. He has done this many times and I get myself stressed out and then he comes here like it was nothing. I tell him over and over not to do this to me. 

I am waiting for my batteries to be delivered by FedEx today. They said they are out for delivery. Trying to figure how I will get them upstairs to my apartment if they are too heavy. I can use a grocery cart but I would have to lift them into the cart or maybe I could get them on the bottom shelf under the cart part. Maybe one of the guys can help me. I will see.


----------



## RadishRose

Let us know when you hear from your son, dear Kat.
Stay cool.


----------



## katlupe

My batteries were delivered! They are heavy!!!! My maintenance man brought them up to my apartment for me. Thank God for him and his strong muscles!!! He said he thought he could carry them both together.....nope! Now I have to wait for my personal mechanic to come over and get them out of the box......I can't even do that! And I used to lift heavy bags of horse feed. No more.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Let us know when you hear from your son, dear Kat.
> Stay cool.


I am not as worried as I was yesterday even though I have not heard from him. I checked his food stamp card since the last time I helped him re-certify I wrote his number down. I called to get his balance and saw that he used it on the 19th which was the day before yesterday. So it is probably too hot for him to walk here. He cannot take the heat at all. So probably is just staying inside. As my mom used to tell me, "don't worry about something until there is really something to worry about........not just in your mind."


----------



## katlupe

I am doing good with my arm work-out now. Have to be careful with the shoulder ones since I tend to have trouble with my shoulders. Reaching up for things, like in the cupboard. I wanted to concentrate on the triceps, biceps, wrists and hand mostly. It might sound funny to say the hand, but I am trying to improve my grip. I squeeze a little ball off and on during the day. I bought one pound and three pound dumbbells to start with and do two sets of each exercise (for now). I will be getting the five pound and eight pound dumbbells after I progress. 

I kept thinking how I loved working out with free weights in my previous life. I had barbells as well as dumbbells and heavier ones. Maybe if I had not stopped when I moved to Peaceful Forest (my off the grid homestead), I would be in better shape now. But I stopped and lived there for almost twenty years. I had planned on joining the YMCA to use their pool and exercise equipment but have not done that yet. So instead of putting the exercise off, I am now trying to walk (with my walker) daily and every other day do the arm work-out. Plus I have exercises I do for the lymphedema (from Bob & Brad's videos and they really work!). 

If I can make a little improvement myself without the assistance of therapists, doctors or drugs then it is well worth my time and effort. I think of my poor mother who ended up in a bed and could barely walk to the bathroom. She is what keeps me working on my food plan and exercise. I am not ending up like that nor like my MIL who ended up losing both of her legs and on dialysis (which is what killed her). 

Sonny is coming here today to put my new batteries in. Can't wait! I will not have to keep stopping and turning Jazzy off to recharge all the time.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a good idea to keep working out in any way you can Kat... The little hand exercise balls, are great, I have them, altho' I do tend to forget to use them.. but due to the arthritis I need to keep my hands exercised when I can.. I've always had a terrible grip in my hands so I don't want to lose what I have.

I have 1 kg dumbbells.. and I have a treadmill ... so I walk the treadmill 3 times a week... ( I know you couldn't do that).. and I used the dumbbells while I'm sitting on the sofa watching tv because this may sounds strange, but if I use the dumbells in the traditional manner standing up.. I pull  my lower back muscles, and I'm in agony for days. Sitting down with them doesn't cause that


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> It's a good idea to keep working out in any way you can Kat... The little hand exercise balls, are great, I have them, altho' I do tend to forget to use them.. but due to the arthritis I need to keep my hands exercised when I can.. I've always had a terrible grip in my hands so I don't want to lose what I have.
> 
> I have 1 kg dumbbells.. and I have a treadmill ... so I walk the treadmill 3 times a week... ( I know you couldn't do that).. and I used the dumbbells while I'm sitting on the sofa watching tv because this may sounds strange, but if I use the dumbells in the traditional manner standing up.. I pull  my lower back muscles, and I'm in agony for days. Sitting down with them doesn't cause that


Yes, I am using the dumbbells mainly sitting in a chair. There are a couple I stand up for. It might sound funny but after I finish I feel good. It is like it energizes me. I think it is because my brain remembers how I used to love working out and I did race walking too. From now on if I can't walk outside due to weather I will walk in my hallway.


----------



## katlupe

I just wanted to let you all know that my Jeff was here today! I was excited to hear my intercom buzz this morning!


----------



## katlupe

Well, as I said earlier, Sonny was coming to put the new batteries in Jazzy. He did. They are in. I test drove it up and down the hall a few times. It has never been that fast. Not ever since I got it in 2019. Even the horn was louder and the lights on the controls seemed brighter. I am so excited about it! New tires. New batteries. It was a job for Sonny because you have to take it apart in the back but he did it. He was laying on the floor taking it apart and felt someone licking his back.....it was not me! It was my little bunny boy! He even stayed right by him while he had to hammer a few times. 

Jeff was here. He said he was home and was okay. He didn't seem to know anything was wrong with his Spectrum connection. He said I could have called him. No, I couldn't. I tried. Regardless, he is okay. I am content tonight.


----------



## Sliverfox

Kat,, Glad your son stopped by.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Well, as I said earlier, Sonny was coming to put the new batteries in Jazzy. He did. They are in. I test drove it up and down the hall a few times. It has never been that fast. Not ever since I got it in 2019. Even the horn was louder and the lights on the controls seemed brighter. I am so excited about it! New tires. New batteries. It was a job for Sonny because you have to take it apart in the back but he did it. He was laying on the floor taking it apart and felt someone licking his back.....it was not me! It was my little bunny boy! He even stayed right by him while he had to hammer a few times.
> 
> Jeff was here. He said he was home and was okay. He didn't seem to know anything was wrong with his Spectrum connection. He said I could have called him. No, I couldn't. I tried. Regardless, he is okay. I am content tonight.


I'm relieved for you that Jeff showed up!

The new batteries really woke Jazzy up, huh? You'll have to get a helmet now Kat; you're gonna be hell on wheels!


----------



## katlupe

Today I got up at 3:30 AM, not because I could not sleep but in the morning, I can't wait for it to be time to get up. Nice thing about living alone is you can get up. You can turn the lights on. You can make coffee. Fun times for me!

As I was writing a new blog post, it got me to thinking how many things I can do whenever or however I want. Like eating my food today that I was making for supper. It was shrimp scampi (really just shrimp, mushroom, seasonings cooked in butter and white wine). It smelled so good, I ate it for my first meal (lunch or breakfast, I call it breakfast). 

Another thing I like is that I can just decide to cook something and eat it right then. When I lived with my husband I had to cook him breakfast and give that to him to eat and then cook my own. I was always last but that was the only way I could do it because I was the one doing the cooking and clean up. By the time I had my food ready and came to sit down, he was putting his dish in the sink (for me to wash). 

Now Sonny is different. If I make us a meal and give him his plate and go back to finish making my food, he won't eat his until I am sitting down with mine. He is nice like that. Even if he is very hungry and hasn't eaten. Little things that I may not always think about but must have been important to me or I wouldn't think about them.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I am hoping to go for a walk today. I have not walked in a few days due to the heat. It is not sunny yet and is almost 7. Walking is one exercise I can do and enjoy. If I can do it today, I plan on walking twice around the whole park. That is going to be my track. When I was younger I used to walk (fast.......race walked) around various tracks in my area. The university and a certain high school I liked. It was fun to get out there early in the morning to do that. Now I am careful to not go out until people are out and about. Don't want to be somewhere alone. Not saying the homeless people will attack me but there are a lot of them here now and I am just being careful.

The other exercise I have been doing every other day is my arm exercise with dumbbells. That is coming along really nice. I am proud of being able to do it and sticking to it so far. I am only using one and three pound dumbbells right now. I think I wrote already about doing this and my plan. My friend came in the other day and the dumbbells were on the table. She lifted them and could barely lift them. Especially the three pound one! She has a lot of health issues but is younger than me. That alone, made me promise myself that I will keep on my health journey. Never going to give up.


----------



## Pepper

Can you lend me some of your sticktoitiveness?  Good for you!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

Once again.............(you all are going to get tired of me writing about this) the elevator is not working. I got my garbage ready and went to the elevator to take it out...........the elevator buttons don't even light up! No elevator! It seems like it is always broken on the week-end! I am not happy about that. My neighbor brought a package to my door that was delivered downstairs this morning (chew sticks for Rabbit). Sonny was going to come up and take me to Walmart to buy some stuff for my son to get him through till he gets his check. Guess we will wait till Monday.......IF it gets fixed that day.


----------



## Pepper

Outrageous!


----------



## RadishRose

That's terrible, Kat. I'm so sorry!


----------



## bingo

Fire hazard....fire Marshall  should be made aware


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> Fire hazard....fire Marshall  should be made aware


When it was reported before they said there is no manager here. And that in case of a fire we are not supposed to use the elevator anyway.


----------



## katlupe

There is a notice on the elevator now to limit usage of it. To make sure you have cell phone on you if you get in it. And that they have ordered new hardware for it and will have to wait for that to come and be installed. I don't have to use it today. So I will just stay inside. I will not take a chance of getting stuck inside even for a little while. Too hot!


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> There is a notice on the elevator now to limit usage of it. To make sure you have cell phone on you if you get in it. And that they have ordered new hardware for it and will have to wait for that to come and be installed. I don't have to use it today. So I will just stay inside. I will not take a chance of getting stuck inside even for a little while. Too hot!


dangerous  heat...parts for anything  nowadays  is a wait...cargo ships full...people  having difficulty  getting  electric  components...auto parts...well...even food some places...i  hope they get the part they need...i  know they are frustrated  also


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Hmmmm.........not sure who you are asking on that one?


I heard there was a large lottery in the UK so I was hoping our poster won!  I hope she did!


----------



## Happy Heart

Sorry to hear about your elevator problems, again.  It sure doesn't seem right that their attitude is so callous.  I get so frustrated when I hear about some getting so much while our own seniors could be treated better.  Don't get me started, just vote wisely in November.  
The microwave failed Saturday so this morning we got an early start to pick up a new one before it got too hot.  We are expecting over 105 temps all week which I don't look forward to.  In my younger days, I hiked the Grand Canyon but the years and the pounds have all crept up on me so never again.
You have a good friend in Sonny, and he has a good friend in you.  I'm happy you have each other to share with.  Keep writing, I enjoy your sharing with us also.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> There is a notice on the elevator now to limit usage of it. To make sure you have cell phone on you if you get in it. And that they have ordered new hardware for it and will have to wait for that to come and be installed. I don't have to use it today. So I will just stay inside. I will not take a chance of getting stuck inside even for a little while. Too hot!


Do you I have emergency stairs? An elevator that might get stuck and might have electrical problems sounds so scary. I know it is.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> Do you I have emergency stairs? An elevator that might get stuck and might have electrical problems sounds so scary. I know it is.


Oh yes, stairs on both ends of the hall. Lots of people use the stairs anyway.


----------



## katlupe

I just got my internet back on about an hour ago. All day no internet. We had a bad storm yesterday. 100 mph winds. Closed down the main road (Rt. 12) into Norwich. Took out traffic lights and Walmart's big steel posts with lights in their parking lot. Walmart closed yesterday afternoon and still closed today. A big tree across the street in front of the library is cut off at a little higher than the middle of it. 

People in Norwich and the surrounding towns are still without power. I did not lose my power so I am thankful for that.


----------



## katlupe

The elevator may not be fixed anytime soon. Our maintenance man said it is worse than they thought or knew. So it may be a bigger repair job than we were expecting. So...........you know what this tells me? Get out of my comfort zone! I am feeling much better since I now (FINALLY) stick to my health plan. Have a lot more energy. But I still have painful knees and have to use my walker. I depend on it and have no plans to give it up. So tomorrow I am going to experiment and see if I can go down the stairs to the first floor. And then come back up.

I used to go up the stairs at my house and there were more stairs. The way it is here is there are some stairs then a landing then more stairs. I always go down stairs backwards.......I know it sounds crazy but it is so much easier. Then going back up might be the hardest but I think I can do it. I will let you all know. Lots of people here can't do the stairs mainly because it causes them to have trouble breathing.....I don't and won't have that problem. I breathe good! 

I will have to take my cane because obviously I cannot carry the walker on my back.   I see this as a good thing because I always worried if there was a fire I would not be able to get out. I forgot that I used to do stairs at my house all the time. Now I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

Is there an elevator for the theater in your building that you could use temporarily?


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> Is there an elevator for the theater in your building that you could use temporarily?


Nope, they use our elevator and our ramp.


----------



## hollydolly

I have to keep reminding myself that you call the Ground floor, the First floor in the US... every time you say you are going to try to get to the first floor, I'm thinking, but how are you going to get down to the bottom.. ( ground floor)


----------



## hollydolly

Happy Heart said:


> Forgot to ask, did you win the Lottery?  What are you going to do with your winnings?


no, sadly I have little chance of winning the lottery, because I don't buy a ticket..


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe they will Hop to it, and make repairs soon!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Maybe they will Hop to it, and make repairs soon!


perfect!


----------



## RadishRose

Kat, if you try to practice the stairs, I know you will be very careful. The landing you mentioned would be a good place to stop and rest your knees a bit. Good luck.

Maybe they'll have to replace the whole elevator?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I have to keep reminding myself that you call the Ground floor, the First floor in the US... every time you say you are going to try to get to the first floor, I'm thinking, but how are you going to get down to the bottom.. ( ground floor)


Our basement or cellar floor is called the Lower Level here in our building. That is where our laundry room, community room, storage room, puzzle room and office and maintenance room is. Oh I forgot, we have a room with shopping carts, a bicycle and used walkers and shower chairs too. The ramp from outside goes into the lower level floor (beneath the first floor). 

I find it interesting the differences in things we say here and how you say it there. I like to watch the Lost In The Pond (I think that is the name of it) YouTube videos. He explains a lot of those things with humor.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat, if you try to practice the stairs, I know you will be very careful. The landing you mentioned would be a good place to stop and rest your knees a bit. Good luck.
> 
> Maybe they'll have to replace the whole elevator?


That is a good question. I know they could afford it but if they will spend it on a little whole in the wall place like Norwich I don't know. I would welcome it if they decide to do it. No matter how inconvenient it is to me, I would rather have a safe elevator than a faulty one.


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> Maybe they will Hop to it, and make repairs soon!


I LOVE it!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Never heard of Lost in the Pond... butttt... I do like to tell you all when we say something different.. I hope no-one takes it as a criticism , I just think you might be interested.. as you are Kat  

BTW our lower level ( below ground) ..is called the lower ground floor.. or basement


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Never heard of Lost in the Pond... butttt... I do like to tell you all when we say something different.. I hope no-one takes it as a criticism , I just think you might be interested.. as you are Kat
> 
> BTW our lower level ( below ground) ..is called the lower ground floor.. or basement


I love hearing about what life is like in London and some of the other places our members write about. When I discovered my family tree went back to England, Germany, Scotland.......even I Ireland and others I wanted to know all about the places they lived. I dream about these people all the time because they have become so real to me. Yet they were in America for a very long time too. So I always feel a connection to other places, that sadly I will never go to. If I was younger I would have visited all their homes and graves. 

Our hospital has two ground floors too. I can't remember what they call them.


----------



## katlupe

One thing I have noticed is that we get new people who sign up to be members often. Some of them post an introduction and some do not. Some start making posts or comments and get active right away. Some might make one or two comments or maybe make a post about some matter that is troubling them. Some of those never return after making their post or comment. 

As I was thinking about it, what occurs to me is that some of the ones who join in the middle of the night might have been having a lonely moment and went looking for someone to talk to. Maybe nobody responded immediately. So they left and never came back. Some people are looking for someone who is interested in a certain topic and doesn't find it (though I can't imagine if they searched they wouldn't find it.........I think every topic known to mankind is on this forum). 

I have always loved forums..........way more than the social media sites. Forums are more personal, though my fakebook page is personal because I made it that way. I have belonged to many over the years. Some I still belong to but rarely, if ever, go to now. Some I still go to daily or at least weekly. I never belonged to a senior one though........probably because I wasn't thinking I was a senior yet. Not until I went looking for one and found this one. 

I know when a new person makes a new post on the Introduction board some of you encourage them to post to other boards. The thing is if they don't do that, they probably won't be back. Or they make a post and not many members respond back or what they wrote fired up some members. They can't take it and leave. 

It is easy to understand why someone leaves a forum if they get mad at the members or get banned. But what if they were making friends and then were gone? I think for me on past forums I belonged to it was because they were created on a certain topic and I am not doing that anymore or lost interest in it. I belonged to so many others, especially business, homesteading or horses and I do not have any interest in those now. I even had to change my blog due to my lifestyle change and it has never done as well as it did in the past. 

I love this forum though and feel so comfortable here. It is rare that I get mad at someone and of course, there is the ignore button (though I have only used it once and it continues to make my time here more enjoyable). I think new members would like it more if they would just post more often. That is the way they get to know others and make online friends.


----------



## katlupe

On Friday I will have to take a chance going out on the elevator. I just went out the exit doors at the end of my hall to see if I could walk down one flight to the first floor with my cane. No way! I cannot do it. I usually go down stairs backwards.....but backwards or forward these stairs are too steep and they scare me.

Going down



Going UP


----------



## Pepper

Who are your Landlords?  This is a very dangerous situation.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> On Friday I will have to take a chance going out on the elevator. I just went out the exit doors at the end of my hall to see if I could walk down one flight to the first floor with my cane. No way! I cannot do it. I usually go down stairs backwards.....but backwards or forward these stairs are too steep and they scare me.
> 
> Going down
> View attachment 231277
> 
> 
> Going UP
> View attachment 231278


safer to sit down...scoot down...and back up...drag what you're hauling...since you can't  ride the rail


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> safer to sit down...scoot down...and back up...drag what you're hauling...since you can't  ride the rail


I can't sit down on the stairs because I cannot sit on the floor ever. Just can't get back up.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Who are your Landlords?  This is a very dangerous situation.


It is dangerous. But honestly, it is not their fault. The elevator has been having constant repairs and people are so upset when it is being worked on because they want to use it. Now though, they are telling us it is worse off than they thought. So it needs some major work on it and will not be able to be used while that is being done. I understand because I would rather they have it repaired right and not rig it up to work because everyone wants to use it. I want to feel it is safe first. Since I can still take the chance and use it, I will on Friday.


----------



## katlupe

I just finished an experiment. I made a protein shake with coconut milk and almond milk and some other ingredients. It is now in the freezer in the Creami ice cream container. Tomorrow I will see how I did if my ice cream comes out good. Or not so good.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> That is a good question. I know they could afford it but if they will spend it on a little whole in the wall place like Norwich I don't know. I would welcome it if they decide to do it. No matter how inconvenient it is to me, I would rather have a safe elevator than a faulty one.


So scary stuck on an elevator. Sometimes you must do what you must do. I hope the repair is made soon, or a new elevator.


----------



## Kika

UPDATE: Elevator Shutdown in Building with Elderly Residents to be Postponed - iLovetheUpperWestSide.com
@katlupe - Here is a real, current article from a building with some elderly residents.  I'm not suggesting that you and/or your neighbors hire an attorney, however, hopefully your landlord will make some concessions (like a package carrier?) and chairs if the elevator has to be down for a few days.

Stairs are scary when your really can't navigate them.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> UPDATE: Elevator Shutdown in Building with Elderly Residents to be Postponed - iLovetheUpperWestSide.com
> @katlupe - Here is a real, current article from a building with some elderly residents.  I'm not suggesting that you and/or your neighbors hire an attorney, however, hopefully your landlord will make some concessions (like a package carrier?) and chairs if the elevator has to be down for a few days.
> 
> Stairs are scary when your really can't navigate them.


One of the things is that our elevator has been having a lot of issues in this last year. A few ladies I know of were stuck in it for a over an hour. One lady who was stuck in it had her cellphone and called 911. That is why I never go anywhere without my phone. We only have 3 floors so it is not quite as bad as larger apartment buildings like ones in the city. 

For me, I am in the middle on this. I want it fixed so it will work right. I know it could take awhile to fix it but I don't believe one for our building would take as long as that one in that article. I want it to be safe and dependable and if they have to fix it I understand. I think the landlord is doing what has to be done. Telling us we can use it but to be aware that it is not working properly. And the elevator repair man was here today for a few hours. So he must be working on it. Though it was still being used today.


----------



## Kika

One of the many nicest things about you is your great positive attitude!
I hope the elevator repair is quick and successful.  I think your landlord is lucky to have you.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> One of the many nicest things about you is your great positive attitude!
> I hope the elevator repair is quick and successful.  I think your landlord is lucky to have you.


Thank you, Kika! I try to stay positive about every situation and not dwell on it too much.


----------



## katlupe

I had my interview with the nurse today. She was very nice and we had a good time. Needless to say, she was very taken with me having a pet bunny roaming around and hopping right up to her, smelling her shoes. She had never heard of a free-roam bunny (or house bunny as some people call them). Then she could not get over the fact that there is no odor at all from his litter box in the cage. I told her I clean it daily but even if I let it go an extra day it has never had an odor. Not at all like a cat litter box.

So now I will see what happens. She said she filled out the paper work so possibly I could have an aide which is would come through an agency instead of a consumer directed one. That means the agency will train and hire the aide who comes to work and if she does not show up someone else will come instead. The aide will do what she is told needs to be done and won't be talking and sitting down every chance she gets. I will try that. Maybe it will be better. I just need someone to clean the bathroom (including the bottom of the toilet) and everything in it. Mop the kitchen and bathroom floors and clean the outside of the cupboards, stove and refrigerator. How hard is that? I just cannot do the things that are low. 

Now I am waiting for Sonny to come to take me to the store. I am making my list right now.


----------



## Happy Heart

Those stairs are really scary!  My friend had polio and could manage the stairs in her home until the cancer weakened her too much.  I'm so glad she couldn't see the tears in my eyes watching her crawl up and down the stairs while refusing any help from me.  
Will the nurse be able to help get someone to correct the situation? I hear that things like car repair parts are getting hard to come by so maybe that is also holding up your repairs.  
I am a monitor on another forum and have seen many come and go over the years.  Now that the lock downs are over many have left to just engage with life again, others are moving and their priorities have changed.  People are always moving and changing but I hope that in some way I have enriched their lives while they were in mine.


----------



## katlupe

The elevator being repaired is not something anyone else but the elevator company can fix. It is not that they are not working on it. They are. I know from having a father who was a mechanic that to fix various motorized things it sometimes takes time and getting parts. Sometimes you get a part and it is not the right part. 

I went with Sonny to Walmart. I picked up groceries for my son as well (with his money). I am keeping those here and when he comes over I just give him enough for that night. Works better that way I think. 

I made the ice cream in the Creami. The experiment one with coconut milk and almond milk. I added coconut sugar free syrup on the re-spin. It is good but not as good as Keto Chow. I knew it wouldn't be but wanted to experiment anyway. Yes, I would make it again but want to experiment with other flavors and ingredients. The big difference with this recipe and Keto Chow is that KC is a replacement meal. Has all the vitamins, minerals and magnesium you need for one third of your daily intake.

I have things to think about tonight. Good things.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> The elevator being repaired is not something anyone else but the elevator company can fix. It is not that they are not working on it. They are. I know from having a father who was a mechanic that to fix various motorized things it sometimes takes time and getting parts. Sometimes you get a part and it is not the right part.
> 
> I went with Sonny to Walmart. I picked up groceries for my son as well (with his money). I am keeping those here and when he comes over I just give him enough for that night. Works better that way I think.
> 
> I made the ice cream in the Creami. The experiment one with coconut milk and almond milk. I added coconut sugar free syrup on the re-spin. It is good but not as good as Keto Chow. I knew it wouldn't be but wanted to experiment anyway. Yes, I would make it again but want to experiment with other flavors and ingredients. The big difference with this recipe and Keto Chow is that KC is a replacement meal. Has all the vitamins, minerals and magnesium you need for one third of your daily intake.
> 
> I have things to think about tonight. Good things.


Did I tell you that patients is not my strong point?  My husband will verify that!  You are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> The elevator being repaired is not something anyone else but the elevator company can fix. It is not that they are not working on it. They are. I know from having a father who was a mechanic that to fix various motorized things it sometimes takes time and getting parts. Sometimes you get a part and it is not the right part.
> 
> I went with Sonny to Walmart. I picked up groceries for my son as well (with his money). I am keeping those here and when he comes over I just give him enough for that night. Works better that way I think.
> 
> I made the ice cream in the Creami. The experiment one with coconut milk and almond milk. I added coconut sugar free syrup on the re-spin. It is good but not as good as Keto Chow. I knew it wouldn't be but wanted to experiment anyway. Yes, I would make it again but want to experiment with other flavors and ingredients. The big difference with this recipe and Keto Chow is that KC is a replacement meal. Has all the vitamins, minerals and magnesium you need for one third of your daily intake.
> 
> I have things to think about tonight. Good things.


There have been so many stories about repairs taking a while. I thought like you about parts, etc., but after a while I don't know what to think. Wake today without enough sleep to resolve a broken air conditioner problem. The repair man was nice, and the part under warranty, but he won't have the part until Friday. So, some of the delays seem to be due to parts, but other repairs that have been months on wait seems hard to understand. Also, a lady calling a number of times early in the day, but I can't hear anything when I answer. I think the problem is with her phone. She doesn't typically make one call after another. People are reporting rent increases. People receive notices for rent increase while waiting months for a number of repairs seems a little odd. Finally, I am turned around to a day schedule, but I'm too tired today to enjoy. Hopefully we all make some progress soon.


----------



## katlupe

As soon as everyone on my hall gets up I will vacuum pack the chicken (FINALLY Walmart had it stocked!) I bought yesterday. Then make three batches of Keto Chow. 

I need to vacuum my apartment also. I try to use the noisy things after everyone is up. Since my neighbor across the hall passed away, our hall is very very quiet. She would open her door when she got up around five and have her television on loud and her scanner would be making noise. Now.........super quiet! 

So as I said yesterday, my meeting with the nurse (who came from Fidelis Care) turned out good. As she was leaving, she said if she lived closer, her and I would become good friends. We had a lot in common. Our sons, keto, marriage and men in general, etc. She was here close to two hours. Of course, she had to ask me a lot of questions, even silly ones which she called them silly herself. 

Even though I told her I don't really need a personal aide, I see after talking to her that it is best to use one to help me with the difficult things I do. The key is to find a decent aide who really wants the job and will work and do a proper job. I have learned through the two aides I had what I did wrong. I remember when I worked as a CNA, my nurse telling me how she had to make sure to keep that space between being friends with the CNAs and being their boss. Her and I became pretty good friends but at work she treated me like everyone else.


----------



## katlupe

My friend is supposed to be able to finalize her adoption of a cat from our local SPCA. It has been held up because we do not have a "landlord" for them to contact. Our landlord is a huge company who does not know us by name or even apartment. The manager position is still open and our fill in ones do not come here all the time nor do they answer messages on the phone. 

She has to get the cat by today or tomorrow to be able to qualify for the special adoption fee of $25. Otherwise it is $100. The SPCA has given her such a time over this adoption. I would never use them myself. I am hoping the fill in manager shows up today as he is supposed to be at 7:00 AM. She will be heartbroken if she can't get this particular cat. Her other cat who was thirteen passed away a few months ago and she has just become ready for another cat. 

Of course, it is almost 8:00 AM and I do not see the manager's car here yet.


----------



## Pepper

I'm hoping all goes well for your neighbor and she gets the cat she wants for $25. dollars.  Never used adoption places, always used vets or friends.


----------



## Jackie23

At one time I was going to adopt a dog from SPCA but gave up after becoming aware of too many rules and regulations.


----------



## Happy Heart

Last year we adopted a cat from our local Humane Society....never again.  When I picked up the 6 month old she didn't seem to have the energy she should have so I asked what was wrong with her.  The woman said she had been playing and just needed to nap.  My husband wanted that one so on our way out the door they handed us her health records.  It seems she has digestive problems requiring special food for the rest of her life.  My husband would have taken her anyway but I really do not like the deception.  On her special diet she has grown and filled out well, best of all she and our other girl are friends.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I'm hoping all goes well for your neighbor and she gets the cat she wants for $25. dollars.  Never used adoption places, always used vets or friends.


Well, it didn't go well at all. The manager came here yesterday and she said she could not have the cat. Her boyfriend is living with her now and he has a cat. The manager said there is a one cat limit. There are a few people who have two and the guy next to me has two dogs. So don't know where that new rule came from. I suppose when her cat died she should have replaced him with a cat she got from somewhere else and they would never have known. Just like nobody here knows this rule either. Two people who moved in last year, both have two cats.


----------



## katlupe

Jackie23 said:


> At one time I was going to adopt a dog from SPCA but gave up after becoming aware of too many rules and regulations.


Oh yeah! I have never used them myself. Either I purchased Siamese kittens from a breeder or later on had strays come to my house or my parents'.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Last year we adopted a cat from our local Humane Society....never again.  When I picked up the 6 month old she didn't seem to have the energy she should have so I asked what was wrong with her.  The woman said she had been playing and just needed to nap.  My husband wanted that one so on our way out the door they handed us her health records.  It seems she has digestive problems requiring special food for the rest of her life.  My husband would have taken her anyway but I really do not like the deception.  On her special diet she has grown and filled out well, best of all she and our other girl are friends.


I know they do a good thing there but I would not adopt one from there either. Of course, Rabbit is my last pet but if I decided I wanted to replace him I would just go buy a Californian rabbit and nobody but a handful of people would know the difference. They all look identical. But........as I said, he is definitely my last pet.


----------



## katlupe

I am having a quiet day. Haven't done much more than go through a huge file from my apartment management company. I kept every single notice, lease or anything they have ever given me. Every time someone needs to know about something I just pull out the file and usually find it. So today I went through it all and divided it into individual files for each each year. From 2018 to this year. Easier to find that way. Plus made one file for all the receipts and money order stubs.  One thing I have learned from watching Judge Judy the past two weeks is...........to have everything in writing! First thing she asks anyone, "do you have a contract?" Usually they say no. And that is why their cases are hard to present. 

I managed to locate the paper I had to sign when I moved in here about having a "companion animal." It actually was different than having a pet. I did not have to pay a deposit and had to have my doctor fill out a paper saying I needed Rabbit because I was going to be living alone. It is called a "reasonable accommodation" on the HUD regulations. Complicated. My doctor, at that time (a sweet older Chinese man who I had gone to over the years) asked me what he should write on the paper and wrote exactly what I told him.


----------



## bingo

i pray for you  everynite


----------



## Happy Heart

Judge Judy is my mentor.  I wish I had her spunk and brains but wouldn't want to be on her bad side.  Remember when we used to write checks and had bank Credit Reserve so they wouldn't bounce a check?  Every month I paid off my Credit Reserve and since the payment would go through Snail Mail I always added a little extra so interests charges wouldn't build up in the process.  Finally, I didn't need to use the CR but sent in eleven cents extra the last time I paid them.  That eleven cents sat there for years but when First Interstate Bank sold I got a bill for $20 dollars interest they were trying to charge me for money they owed me.  So glad I had kept all my checks so I sent them a copy with a request for them to pay me interest.  Denied!  

So glad Bunny is a good companion to you.  I adore their peaceful eyes and sense of humor.


----------



## katlupe

bingo said:


> i pray for you  everynite


Thank you, I need every prayer I can get.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> Thank you, I need every prayer I can get.


so do i...hugs


----------



## katlupe

I took a short walk today and it was pretty nice out. If it hadn't been for my one knee giving me so much pain I would have gone across the street to the park. Now just going to take it easy for a bit. I am all ready to clean the bunny cage then will wash the few dishes I have from breakfast. I have been washing them a couple times a day rather than doing more later. That way I am not standing for a long time at the sink. My doctor told me not to stand more than five minutes at one time. So she was right. It has made a difference.

I am making an extra big pork chop for supper. I make it like shake n' bake but with my own keto breading. It always comes out really good. I forgot to make the coleslaw so won't be having that tonight. I need to make it tonight though so I can have it tomorrow. For a vegetable I usually have one of these coleslaw, loaded broccoli (or cauliflower) or Brussel sprouts. Keto Chow ice cream also. Tonight it is strawberry. Mmm!


----------



## Pepper

What is 'loaded' broccoli?


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> What is 'loaded' broccoli?


Everything normally put on a baked potato is put on broccoli or you can make it into a casserole. Restaurants have started making it for people who no longer eat potatoes (high carbs). Adding sour cream, bacon bits, cheeses, etc. whatever sounds good. Easy to make and is good as long as you like broccoli.


----------



## Pepper

I love broccoli!


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Everything normally put on a baked potato is put on broccoli or you can make it into a casserole. Restaurants have started making it for people who no longer eat potatoes (high carbs). Adding sour cream, bacon bits, cheeses, etc. whatever sounds good. Easy to make and is good as long as you like broccoli.


i eat loaded broccoli often never get tired of it   will throw in some ground beef or chicken and eat right out of the pan.saves on washing dishes


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> Everything normally put on a baked potato is put on broccoli or you can make it into a casserole. Restaurants have started making it for people who no longer eat potatoes (high carbs). Adding sour cream, bacon bits, cheeses, etc. whatever sounds good. Easy to make and is good as long as you like broccoli.


This has got me thinking about a summer skillet meal with yellow squash or zucchini, cheese, sausage crumbles, etc…


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> This has got me thinking about a summer skillet meal with yellow squash or zucchini, cheese, sausage crumbles, etc…


Yes, that sounds good! I think I am going to add those to my grocery list so I can make it too. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## hollydolly

Pizza tonight.. I don't really like Pizza tbh.. so I don't know why I buy it.. but hey, it was OK... nothing more..


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Everything normally put on a baked potato is put on broccoli or you can make it into a casserole. Restaurants have started making it for people who no longer eat potatoes (high carbs). Adding sour cream, bacon bits, cheeses, etc. whatever sounds good. Easy to make and is good as long as you like broccoli.


I couldn't live without potatoes.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Pizza tonight.. I don't really like Pizza tbh.. so I don't know why I buy it.. but hey, it was OK... nothing more..


I know what you mean about ending up with pizza. It's been a long time since I've eaten a pizza out, but I keep a frozen brand and end up putting it in the oven too often after getting hungry and knowing everything else will take too long. There was a WF nearer that closed, or I would go for the buffet. I miss going so much. I feel like I need a real meal for a change.


----------



## katlupe

I had a pretty busy day. Not on the computer much today. I made four batches of Keto Chow and a herbal tea that takes a few hours to set before I can put it in jars. Plus I got my laundry done earlier and is hanging in the shower now to dry. I did not take a walk except to the dumpster. Just too hot for me out there today. 

Friday I am hosting the coffee hour for my friends and me. No goodies just coffee. They know I do not eat those things so know what to expect. But they can have a lot of coffee.......I have plenty of that. I am sure Rabbit will entertain them.

Not sure what to think of the e-mail I got from Amazon today. Yesterday they sent one saying they wouldn't be keeping photos on their cloud thing anymore. Well, I didn't have any there anyway so didn't think too much of that. But today it sounds like they will not support my Kindle Fire since I got it in 2011 and have not bought a new one. It works great! Why would I have needed a new one? So I hope I can still buy books for it. I just bought two today. 

That gets me to thinking that is might be wrong to only have eBooks and not buy physical ones any longer. I liked it because it takes up less space and I can read (and SEE) better from the Kindle since I can change the font size. Maybe it is time for me to get a library card. It is just that I like owning the books so I can go back to them whenever I want to. In any case, might be time to stop buying books.


----------



## bingo

katlupe said:


> I had a pretty busy day. Not on the computer much today. I made four batches of Keto Chow and a herbal tea that takes a few hours to set before I can put it in jars. Plus I got my laundry done earlier and is hanging in the shower now to dry. I did not take a walk except to the dumpster. Just too hot for me out there today.
> 
> Friday I am hosting the coffee hour for my friends and me. No goodies just coffee. They know I do not eat those things so know what to expect. But they can have a lot of coffee.......I have plenty of that. I am sure Rabbit will entertain them.
> 
> Not sure what to think of the e-mail I got from Amazon today. Yesterday they sent one saying they wouldn't be keeping photos on their cloud thing anymore. Well, I didn't have any there anyway so didn't think too much of that. But today it sounds like they will not support my Kindle Fire since I got it in 2011 and have not bought a new one. It works great! Why would I have needed a new one? So I hope I can still buy books for it. I just bought two today.
> 
> That gets me to thinking that is might be wrong to only have eBooks and not buy physical ones any longer. I liked it because it takes up less space and I can read (and SEE) better from the Kindle since I can change the font size. Maybe it is time for me to get a library card. It is just that I like owning the books so I can go back to them whenever I want to. In any case, might be time to stop buying books.


in some areas a little van comes to  bring the books you can order online from your library....and the large print


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> I know what you mean about ending up with pizza. It's been a long time since I've eaten a pizza out, but I keep a frozen brand and end up putting it in the oven too often after getting hungry and knowing everything else will take too long. There was a WF nearer that closed, or I would go for the buffet. I miss going so much. I feel like I need a real meal for a change.


I'm pretty good at making a proper meal for myself even tho' I'm here alone, it's often too easy for single folks not to cook for themselves, but like you I have Pizza in the fridge or freezer and for quickness I'll put it in the oven, but really I don't enjoy it... 

I would never go out for Pizza, or get a Pizza take away.. because it's far too expensive in restaurants for what amounts to a piece of bread with a few toppings on.. and PLUS I don't like it enough anyway to spend an inflated price for it in a restaurant.. 

I eat Pizza in restaurants in Italy when I'm over there.. HUGE...thin, ( and tastes much better than here )  .. and CHEAP...


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I had a pretty busy day. Not on the computer much today. I made four batches of Keto Chow and a herbal tea that takes a few hours to set before I can put it in jars. Plus I got my laundry done earlier and is hanging in the shower now to dry. I did not take a walk except to the dumpster. Just too hot for me out there today.
> 
> Friday I am hosting the coffee hour for my friends and me. No goodies just coffee. They know I do not eat those things so know what to expect. But they can have a lot of coffee.......I have plenty of that. I am sure Rabbit will entertain them.
> 
> Not sure what to think of the e-mail I got from Amazon today. Yesterday they sent one saying they wouldn't be keeping photos on their cloud thing anymore. Well, I didn't have any there anyway so didn't think too much of that. But today it sounds like they will not support my Kindle Fire since I got it in 2011 and have not bought a new one. It works great! Why would I have needed a new one? So I hope I can still buy books for it. I just bought two today.
> 
> That gets me to thinking that is might be wrong to only have eBooks and not buy physical ones any longer. I liked it because it takes up less space and I can read (and SEE) better from the Kindle since I can change the font size. Maybe it is time for me to get a library card. It is just that I like owning the books so I can go back to them whenever I want to. In any case, might be time to stop buying books.


wow..I;ve not had any notifications from Amazon..either about the storage or the kindle.. and I've had my paperwhite  for years... do let us know any updates I;d be interested.. I only occasionally buy books for my kindle..usually I'll buy a new one or 2 just before I'm going away on holiday..otherwise I still love Hardbacks... I prefer to buy them instead of digital


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> I had a pretty busy day. Not on the computer much today. I made four batches of Keto Chow and a herbal tea that takes a few hours to set before I can put it in jars. Plus I got my laundry done earlier and is hanging in the shower now to dry. I did not take a walk except to the dumpster. Just too hot for me out there today.
> 
> Friday I am hosting the coffee hour for my friends and me. No goodies just coffee. They know I do not eat those things so know what to expect. But they can have a lot of coffee.......I have plenty of that. I am sure Rabbit will entertain them.
> 
> Not sure what to think of the e-mail I got from Amazon today. Yesterday they sent one saying they wouldn't be keeping photos on their cloud thing anymore. Well, I didn't have any there anyway so didn't think too much of that. But today it sounds like they will not support my Kindle Fire since I got it in 2011 and have not bought a new one. It works great! Why would I have needed a new one? So I hope I can still buy books for it. I just bought two today.
> 
> That gets me to thinking that is might be wrong to only have eBooks and not buy physical ones any longer. I liked it because it takes up less space and I can read (and SEE) better from the Kindle since I can change the font size. Maybe it is time for me to get a library card. It is just that I like owning the books so I can go back to them whenever I want to. In any case, might be time to stop buying books.


You seem to keep up better than I do. When you are offline you get more done. I'm taking care of the important but slack on general work. One reason is due to being online, but some is due to getting sick and falling behind on work. A few days ago, when my grandson and his mom came by, I hurried through the visit to get back online. Another in person contact seems to be getting especially annoyed that I've been online so much too. Phone calls that I once looked forward too and talked a long time I've been ending sooner. Thankfully, at an earlier date I recognized my in person contacts who were online and were doing the same, so I noticed the difference with my online time. After I took care of business today, there was a thunderstorm, so I let myself get back online for a while. Otherwise, I need to get caught up on housework and finish taking care of other obligations. Once I realized I was cutting short my visits with in- person contacts to stay online, I tried to do better and made some calls. I stopped by my brother's office today too. My grandson went with me, although he was bored at the bank. I'm curious if the same happens to others.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> You seem to keep up better than I do. When you are offline you get more done. I'm taking care of the important but slack on general work. One reason is due to being online, but some is due to getting sick and falling behind on work. A few days ago, when my grandson and his mom came by, I hurried through the visit to get back online. Another in person contact seems to be getting especially annoyed that I've been online so much too. Phone calls that I once looked forward too and talked a long time I've been ending sooner. Thankfully, at an earlier date I recognized my in person contacts who were online and were doing the same, so I noticed the difference with my online time. After I took care of business today, there was a thunderstorm, so I let myself get back online for a while. Otherwise, I need to get caught up on housework and finish taking care of other obligations. Once I realized I was cutting short my visits with in- person contacts to stay online, I tried to do better and made some calls. I stopped by my brother's office today too. My grandson went with me, although he was bored at the bank. I'm curious if the same happens to others.


Nope I never cut short my time with friends or family to get back to my online activities, because unlike normal in-person contact, the written word is always here.. you can catch up with it at anytime, day or night ..unlike your personal friendships.. and conversations....

same with housework, don't let the work slide because of your wish to be online.. because the written word is always here, and will be here when you finish your chores regardless of what time it is..

if you;re poorly and unable to get out or do chores, then the forum is great company, but don't let it intrude into your life in a negative way..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> I'm pretty good at making a proper meal for myself even tho' I'm here alone, it's often too easy for single folks not to cook for themselves, but like you I have Pizza in the fridge or freezer and for quickness I'll put it in the oven, but really I don't enjoy it...
> 
> I would never go out for Pizza, or get a Pizza take away.. because it's far too expensive in restaurants for what amounts to a piece of bread with a few toppings on.. and PLUS I don't like it enough anyway to spend an inflated price for it in a restaurant..
> 
> I eat Pizza in restaurants in Italy when I'm over there.. HUGE...thin, ( and tastes much better than here )  .. and CHEAP...


I don't eat out much because I avoid gmos. I've been living out of health stores since the 1970s, so I'm kind of fussy. That's why I was so glad to have a WF an hour away. I loved the buffet, but they closed. I cook at home too, but while on the night schedule my diet turned into what was fast at home. I've eaten a lot of Amy's cheese enchiladas, Amy's pizza, etc. I was cooking some breakfast, at odd hours, most of the time. I've cooked some meals.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Nope I never cut short my time with friends or family to get back to my online activities, because unlike normal in-person contact, the written word is always here.. you can catch up with it at anytime, day or night ..unlike your personal friendships.. and conversations....
> 
> same with housework, don't let the work slide because of your wish to be online.. because the written word is always here, and will be here when you finish your chores regardless of what time it is..
> 
> if you;re poorly and unable to get out or do chores, then the forum is great company, but don't let it intrude into your life in a negative way..


If it hadn't been for finally noticing my in person contacts who didn't go online for social were so glad to have long talks than those who were online, FB etc. I don't think I would have noticed what I'm doing otherwise. I like to visit with people, but I also notice doing so is easier in person for me. I guess in person I can look at someone and tell if they are taking what I say in the wrong way. All of that seems easier to misinterpret online. Possibly better after chatting longer though.  One time I just cheered for my family's favorite sports team online and a lady in my state got so angry that she told me I should move to another state. It is true that my family cheers for the team in the state my dad grew up instead of the one I'm living in, and some of my family members have gone to school there, but everyone in person has always been okay with that. I think in person people can tell my intention but online I worry if I will offend someone without meaning to. Do you run into the same?


----------



## RadishRose

Half of a small, frozen pizza for brunch. Ate the other half with a pile of brocky on the side, for supper.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe , a library card gets you online books without having to go to the library. When you get your card, ask what website they use. I don't imagine the whole collection is online, but some at least.

Oh, and try the Internet Library.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe Have  been in contact with Amazon?
If not   reach out to them, ask about the  notices you have been getting.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe Have  been in contact with Amazon?
> If not   reach out to them, ask about the  notices you have been getting.


I will check it out. I think there is a link to their page about it.


----------



## katlupe

Darn! What are the chances of dropping your favorite wooden spoon on the floor and it disappearing????? I think the ONLY place it could possibly be is under the refrigerator. Nothing I have will fit under it and there is no way I am moving it. I have to find a long skinny type of thingy to put under it to see if it is there. It has to be! My FAVORITE spoon! I bought it many years ago at a thrift store and even though I have many others I always grab this one first to stir things.


----------



## MarkinPhx

You may need to end up getting a new Kindle. Technology has changed a lot and sadly Amazon might not be able to support the older Kindles. Well the could but probably do not want to spend the money on it. The good news is I know they often offer trade in offers for your new Kindle no matter it's condition. If you do have to end up doing that you might contact them to see if there is such an offer.


----------



## Sliverfox

Kat,,have you checked Kindle  prices on Ebay?

After my  air fryer   blew up,,, somehow  it got shoved on to a  back burner that was on.

Later was looking   around Amazon , decided to check Ebay.
Found  the very same air fryer,, happened to notice it was available at Erie's Best Buy.
Hubby & I made the drive there & bought it.

I thought there was another  web site  that has just  started up that's trying to compete  with  Amazon.
Anyone hear  that rumor?


----------



## Bella

katlupe said:


> Darn! *What are the chances of dropping your favorite wooden spoon on the floor and it disappearing????? I think the ONLY place it could possibly be is under the refrigerator.* *Nothing I have will fit under it and there is no way I am moving it*. I have to find a long skinny type of thingy to put under it to see if it is there. It has to be! My FAVORITE spoon! I bought it many years ago at a thrift store and even though I have many others I always grab this one first to stir things.


Hi, Crazy Rabbit Lady!  

Kat, do you have any wire clothes hangers? If you do, try that. It should easily slide under the fridge. If it's not quite long enough, just wrestle it apart where it twists under the hook and straighten out the hanger to make it longer. It might be a little tough to do. If you can't do it, maybe your son or boyfriend can do it for you. If the spoon is under there, you should be able to coax it out. Good luck! 



Bella


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Kat,,have you checked Kindle  prices on Ebay?
> 
> After my  air fryer   blew up,,, somehow  it got shoved on to a  back burner that was on.
> 
> Later was looking   around Amazon , decided to check Ebay.
> Found  the very same air fryer,, happened to notice it was available at Erie's Best Buy.
> Hubby & I made the drive there & bought it.
> 
> I thought there was another  web site  that has just  started up that's trying to compete  with  Amazon.
> Anyone hear  that rumor?


There is a site called Woot. They sell refurbished items. Mostly electronics. I bought the Ninja Creamy there for $100. and it works great so far. But it is actually owned by Amazon and you can use your Prime account for free shipping.


----------



## katlupe

Bella said:


> Hi, Crazy Rabbit Lady!
> 
> Kat, do you have any wire clothes hangers? If you do, try that. It should easily slide under the fridge. If it's not quite long enough, just wrestle it apart where it twists under the hook and straighten out the hanger to make it longer. It might be a little tough to do. If you can't do it, maybe your son or boyfriend can do it for you. If the spoon is under there, you should be able to coax it out. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Exactly what I needed and did look for but no I have none. So I used the rod that attaches to my window blinds and it is super long and skinny. It worked immediately!


----------



## katlupe

MarkinPhx said:


> You may need to end up getting a new Kindle. Technology has changed a lot and sadly Amazon might not be able to support the older Kindles. Well the could but probably do not want to spend the money on it. The good news is I know they often offer trade in offers for your new Kindle no matter it's condition. If you do have to end up doing that you might contact them to see if there is such an offer.


They said I do not have to stop using my kindle fire just won't be supported. I can buy another one and they offered a discount in their email. Need to read that again.


----------



## Sliverfox

Think I've mentioned  that we  have  scammers blocked on our  phone?

Recently  got    couple of calls  from   our  supplement ins.

Both times I have   asked , "Is this  a scam?"
So don't be  worried about  questioning Amazon , ' great deals'.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Think I've mentioned  that we  have  scammers blocked on our  phone?
> 
> Recently  got    couple of calls  from   our  supplement ins.
> 
> Both times I have   asked , "Is this  a scam?"
> So don't be  worried about  questioning Amazon , ' great deals'.


I don't get scammers call anymore either. I had blocked a ton of numbers but they always get new numbers. 

I am not really worried about Amazon. I am on their site pretty much every day. Just been busy with other stuff right now.


----------



## katlupe

Today is my errand day and I am not looking forward to it. I paid almost all my bills yesterday. Today is the day Sonny takes me out to get money orders for my son's and my rents. Then I give my son his rent money order to give to his landlord (who comes to his apartment building that day). I also give him some cash for himself. Then we go to Walmart so I can pick up whatever I need or go elsewhere if I need to. 

I made out my budget sheet for this month a couple of weeks ago. I wish I had made out my son's but forgot to get back to it. So doing that this morning. I like to have it on paper so if I don't have my computer on I can check it. I keep them in a loose leaf notebook so I can compare year to year. I had to make some changes in my spending for this month due to having bought the batteries for Jazzy. There is no interest if I pay it up within six months and I will definitely do that. I have used that option when I bought from a local furniture store and of course, their no interest option was for a longer time period (something like two years or so). Worked out great and I did not pay any interest at all (on my bed and recliner at two different times).

I have not been able to take a walk the last couple of days. Just too hot. I walk out to the dumpster and then have to hurry to get back inside. So yesterday I really tackled household chores and was content when I went to sleep last night. I did just about everything except mop and make the coleslaw (which I am in the process of doing right now). I will try to do the mopping tomorrow when I don't have to do anything special. Instead of Friday like I planned, I am having our coffee hour on Saturday afternoon. One of the ladies had to go somewhere on Friday. I don't want anyone to be missing so changed the day.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I got my errands all done. I don't buy a huge amount of groceries anymore (due to eating low carbs). Mostly meat and stuff for my bunny boy. So right now I am making taco meat and then putting a brisket in the Instant Pot. And FINALLY getting my coleslaw made. I kept putting it off.

When Sonny and I got back to my apartment yesterday I found my water dispenser had sprung a leak. Water on my floor! Maybe when Sonny put the new bottle on (just before we left) something happened to it. It is sitting in my shower right now. It is light so I can easily take it out to use the shower. He is going to bring his tools when he comes over in a few days to take it apart to see if it is fixable. I have liked using it but could also go back to using only the bottles. A new one is over a hundred dollars. So I will see. If I want a new one, he will buy it for me since he is the one who bought this one for me when I moved here.

While we were shopping at Walmart yesterday and Sonny ran into two people who live in my building. A brother (who lives right next door to me) and his sister (who is in another apartment and one of the people who instigated trouble with the previous manager who was fired). Sonny spoke to them. He gets along good with the woman. In our building we have a room that has carts we might need like grocery carts (the kind you use in the stores). Some people put them outside by the their parking spot so that when they come back they do not have to walk all the way inside to get one and all the way back again.

Well the guy (who has never liked Sonny and is a pretty grumpy person anyway so maybe Sonny's personality grates on his nerves or something) had left a cart by his sister's parking spot for when he got back. I saw it there when we came home. I rarely use one of the carts since I have my water delivered now. Sonny uses one for anything heavy he has to bring up to my apartment. Like his tool boxes. I buy less than 4 bags of groceries at the store. They always fit on the seat of my walker.

We were back to my apartment and I opened my door to put something outside the door..........and there was the grumpy guy headed to my door! He says (very angrily) "Did you take my cart?" I said, "nope. Didn't need one." Sonny just said no. He looked like a fool! I guess he thought if we were out shopping we had to use his cart when we came back. I have had that done to me before.........by the guy across the hall who is also my friend! He used it to clean his car out and when I came back all his stuff was inside of it. When I said something he said well he did not who's it was.........well it was SOMEBODY'S! Or it would not have been there! So I have stopped needing one.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> You seem to keep up better than I do. When you are offline you get more done. I'm taking care of the important but slack on general work. One reason is due to being online, but some is due to getting sick and falling behind on work. A few days ago, when my grandson and his mom came by, I hurried through the visit to get back online. Another in person contact seems to be getting especially annoyed that I've been online so much too. Phone calls that I once looked forward too and talked a long time I've been ending sooner. Thankfully, at an earlier date I recognized my in person contacts who were online and were doing the same, so I noticed the difference with my online time. After I took care of business today, there was a thunderstorm, so I let myself get back online for a while. Otherwise, I need to get caught up on housework and finish taking care of other obligations. Once I realized I was cutting short my visits with in- person contacts to stay online, I tried to do better and made some calls. I stopped by my brother's office today too. My grandson went with me, although he was bored at the bank. I'm curious if the same happens to others.


I have been online for many years now and have always done work while online. I work a bit and then sit down at the computer. When I eat I usually eat at my computer since it on the table anyway. Normally though I watch YouTube when eating so I don't have to type. I cannot stand for long periods due to my knees so working in the kitchen for 5-10 minutes then sitting down for 10 has been working for me. I get a lot done. I make a list first thing and go from there.

I do see people face to face........almost daily. I have 3 different friends who come here often, two almost every day. I see people in the hall, laundry room at the dumpster or even in the parks. My son comes here almost every day but not for very long. My bf calls me every morning as soon as he wakes up and I talk to him several times through out the day. So not really lonely for personal contact.

As for my online contacts and in person contacts, they are not the same. I feel I share more personal conversations when I can write it down though. Like right here.


----------



## katlupe

Ha ha, this happens so many times........


----------



## katlupe

Had to put up my fly catcher thingy just now. Flies are bad today. I think it is because the maintenance man is working on the two apartments near me. He brought a new refrigerator in to the first one. The one across the hall has to be completely gutted because she had that infection and leaked body fluid all over.  So using the elevator going in and out and when you open the ramp door the flies are waiting anxiously to get inside and loose their freedom. I try to go in and out my door super fast. But today I took Jazzy out to the hall and they zoom in real quick. 

Watching my favorite YouTube channels right now but almost time to go put my feet up for awhile.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> I have been online for many years now and have always done work while online. I work a bit and then sit down at the computer. When I eat I usually eat at my computer since it on the table anyway. Normally though I watch YouTube when eating so I don't have to type. I cannot stand for long periods due to my knees so working in the kitchen for 5-10 minutes then sitting down for 10 has been working for me. I get a lot done. I make a list first thing and go from there.
> 
> I do see people face to face........almost daily. I have 3 different friends who come here often, two almost every day. I see people in the hall, laundry room at the dumpster or even in the parks. My son comes here almost every day but not for very long. My bf calls me every morning as soon as he wakes up and I talk to him several times through out the day. So not really lonely for personal contact.
> 
> As for my online contacts and in person contacts, they are not the same. I feel I share more personal conversations when I can write it down though. Like right here.


Thank you for sharing. There is always a need to consider what type of energy is brought into life.


----------



## katlupe

My friend and I went for a walk today. It is the first time anyone has ever gone with me. It was nice. It hadn't gotten real hot but just as we were getting back I felt the heat. Glad to get back home. I managed to find a little bit of greens for my bunny boy. Now I am making more Keto Chow for the next four days. Then clean the cage and maybe put my feet up for a bit and watch some Judge Judy.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> My friend and I went for a walk today. It is the first time anyone has ever gone with me. It was nice. It hadn't gotten real hot but just as we were getting back I felt the heat. Glad to get back home. I managed to find a little bit of greens for my bunny boy. Now I am making more Keto Chow for the next four days. Then clean the cage and maybe put my feet up for a bit and watch some Judge Judy.
> 
> View attachment 233017


Such a lovely town for a walk among the shops!


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> My friend and I went for a walk today. It is the first time anyone has ever gone with me. It was nice. It hadn't gotten real hot but just as we were getting back I felt the heat. Glad to get back home. I managed to find a little bit of greens for my bunny boy. Now I am making more Keto Chow for the next four days. Then clean the cage and maybe put my feet up for a bit and watch some Judge Judy.
> 
> View attachment 233017


I think the buddy system is a wonderful idea.

It may inspire both of you to get out more and provide a little peace of mind to have a friend with you.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Such a lovely town for a walk among the shops!


It really was. Such a lovely day!


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> I think the buddy system is a wonderful idea.
> 
> It may inspire both of you to get out more and provide a little peace of mind to have a friend with you.


Already our other friend came here after I posted pictures of our walk on fakebook and wants to go with us the next time! The funny thing is all three of us are using walkers! There were lots of people out today with walkers. Usually there are more mobility scooters than anything else. Must be everyone felt like walking.


----------



## katlupe

Tomorrow I am having three of my friends who live here to my apartment for coffee. It is just our time for "girl talk". I am looking forward to see what Rabbit thinks of this situation.

Sonny is out at the go-kart race tonight so I am going to hang out on my recliner and color while I watch Judge Judy. I am pretty tired out today. Probably will go to sleep early.


----------



## katlupe

We sat in the corner park for awhile just people watching. It was cool because this park is pretty well shaded and the water from the fountain keeps the air cool.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> Tomorrow I am having three of my friends who live here to my apartment for coffee. It is just our time for "girl talk". I am looking forward to see what Rabbit thinks of this situation.
> 
> Sonny is out at the go-kart race tonight so I am going to hang out on my recliner and color while I watch Judge Judy. I am pretty tired out today. Probably will go to sleep early.


Watching Miss Judy right now on the DVR.  I got used to watching when my Mom lived here.  Now it just makes me feel better, I can pretend she is in her relciner.


----------



## katlupe

I have started doing a kind of meditation that is called "emptying your mind." In the book, The Power of Positive Thinking by Norman Vincent Peale he recommends doing this if you have things on your mind that you can't stop thinking about. It works especially well if you worry constantly about your health or someone else's health (but can be anything, financial, relationships, employment, etc.). I admit that I do. I reached a certain age and think my mother died at 78 and my grandmother at 79 and now I just turned 70. What does that mean? Of course, I could follow my Daddy and live to 93. 

He says to visualize the words tranquility and serenity. I think I always knew this since I had named my homestead, Peaceful Forest and it was indeed, very peaceful. So I am making a vision board to stop my worrying about my health, Rabbit's health, my son's health and situation if something happens to me and of course, Sonny too. 

Do you ever notice how you can feel good and be in a great mood and then one dismal word from someone or that you read online changes your whole mood and day? Sometimes it makes you worry for weeks or more. Now I am thinking positive no matter what someone says. I am noticing this in the people I am around. The ones that complain about their lives or what others are saying or doing seem to have health problems that are getting worse. You cannot always be in a good mood...........but I think you can talk yourself out of it.


----------



## katlupe

Today marked the first time I ever entertained anyone, besides Sonny or Jeff in my apartment. My three friends came over for coffee and we had such a good time. I was worried about how my coffee would turn out since I usually only make enough for three cups. I made enough for everyone to have two but nobody had two. Coffee in the afternoon isn't drank as much as morning coffee. So I saved what is left over and will make a cold coffee drink of some sort tomorrow. But not for my morning coffee...........that has to be HOT!

Rabbit did come out to see them, but did not stay after he knew they did not bring him any treats. 

That new portable table is the best thing I ever bought.......well almost. I used it today and set it up by my recliner and chair so we could put our coffee on it. It is sturdy so not knocked over easy........especially with women used to using their walkers or chairs to get around. 

Now I am tired and ready to go relax in my recliner and watch some Judge Judy and color for awhile. Haven't put my feet up all day, so need to do that.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Today marked the first time I ever entertained anyone, besides Sonny or Jeff in my apartment. My three friends came over for coffee and we had such a good time. I was worried about how my coffee would turn out since I usually only make enough for three cups. I made enough for everyone to have two but nobody had two. Coffee in the afternoon isn't drank as much as morning coffee. So I saved what is left over and will make a cold coffee drink of some sort tomorrow. But not for my morning coffee...........that has to be HOT!
> 
> Rabbit did come out to see them, but did not stay after he knew they did not bring him any treats.
> 
> That new portable table is the best thing I ever bought.......well almost. I used it today and set it up by my recliner and chair so we could put our coffee on it. It is sturdy so not knocked over easy........especially with women used to using their walkers or chairs to get around.
> 
> Now I am tired and ready to go relax in my recliner and watch some Judge Judy and color for awhile. Haven't put my feet up all day, so need to do that.


I wish I knew how to make a good cold coffee drink.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> I wish I knew how to make a good cold coffee drink.


I don't know how technically but have been experimenting. Has to be keto of course so none of the bad sugars. If it comes out good I will post it here.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I surprised myself with how much room this tiny apartment (338 sq. ft.) really has. The key I think, is to make sure all the pieces of furniture can be  used for storage. Which I do. Except for the chairs, of course. When you live alone though you are free to make small spaces more comfortable. My table which is actually a dining/kitchen table but I have always used it for my laptop and related equipment. I never host a meal here unless is just Sonny and me. I always eat at my computer so I still have plenty of room on the table for any type of project I am working on. 

The area I call my living room is my two chairs and the cedar chest which I use as a stand for the lamp and other things. It also holds my afghans. That is where we had our coffee. I sat on my walker even though I could have brought another seat there but I like sitting on my walker. It is comfortable. One friend sat on the chair that is at the table and just turned it around. 

This is how I had it set up yesterday and you can see all the room we had.


----------



## katlupe

Had to include a morning picture of my bunny boy. He was wondering what I was up to since I made some changes near his cage. I think he approves.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Today marked the first time I ever entertained anyone, besides Sonny or Jeff in my apartment. My three friends came over for coffee and we had such a good time. I was worried about how my coffee would turn out since I usually only make enough for three cups. I made enough for everyone to have two but nobody had two. Coffee in the afternoon isn't drank as much as morning coffee. So I saved what is left over and will make a cold coffee drink of some sort tomorrow. But not for my morning coffee...........that has to be HOT!
> 
> Rabbit did come out to see them, but did not stay after he knew they did not bring him any treats.
> 
> That new portable table is the best thing I ever bought.......well almost. I used it today and set it up by my recliner and chair so we could put our coffee on it. It is sturdy so not knocked over easy........especially with women used to using their walkers or chairs to get around.
> 
> Now I am tired and ready to go relax in my recliner and watch some Judge Judy and color for awhile. Haven't put my feet up all day, so need to do that.


i have a portable table like yours.i love it too,perfect for eating and to put my laptop on.also my cat likes to lay on it!


----------



## katlupe

I have two more cups of the homemade yogurt I made so I will be needing to buy more Fairlife milk to make more. Honestly this yogurt is better than any I have ever had before. Keto yogurt, full fat. If you are on a low carb/keto food plan you quickly discover how good fat is for you. Hard for some people to embrace that idea but it is true. We have been lied to for so many years that it is hard for people to make the change. But even doctors are coming around once they saw the results.

Sonny was supposed to go to a tractor pull today but due to the humid weather he has decided not to go. I am glad. He usually pushes himself to do these events and they are outside. I refuse to go to anything outside when it is hot. So he has to go by himself but once he gets there he knows a ton of people. Especially if it is a racing event. I think his little dog is happy that he is staying home!


----------



## katlupe

I am waiting for Sonny to pick me up. All ready. I am nervous because I am always scared when going to a dentist. This one is doubly scary because these dentists and oral surgeons are not anyone I know and feel trust for. But lots of people go there and the office is always full. Poor people of course but that is what I am now. They are going to put me to sleep and I am scared of that too. But that is not happening today. Just a consult with the oral surgeon. 

I did not eat anything and had my coffee earlier when I first got up. Now drinking a glass of water. I never drink anything when having to go to Binghamton because I do not want to have to use a public bathroom. So hopefully this water will not affect me later. I think after my appointment Sonny might want to go to the truckstop to eat. If so I already know what I will order........2 bacon cheeseburgers, no bun, no fries.......maybe lettuce and tomato or broccoli. Don't want to screw up how well I am doing on keto and gain weight overnight due to a meal out.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I am waiting for Sonny to pick me up. All ready. I am nervous because I am always scared when going to a dentist. This one is doubly scary because these dentists and oral surgeons are not anyone I know and feel trust for. But lots of people go there and the office is always full. Poor people of course but that is what I am now. They are going to put me to sleep and I am scared of that too. But that is not happening today. Just a consult with the oral surgeon.
> 
> I did not eat anything and had my coffee earlier when I first got up. Now drinking a glass of water. I never drink anything when having to go to Binghamton because I do not want to have to use a public bathroom. So hopefully this water will not affect me later. I think after my appointment Sonny might want to go to the truckstop to eat. If so I already know what I will order........2 bacon cheeseburgers, no bun, no fries.......maybe lettuce and tomato or broccoli. Don't want to screw up how well I am doing on keto and gain weight overnight due to a meal out.


Good luck Kat, don't be scared, it's only a consultation...and anyway when you  do eventually go.. if they put you to sleep you won't feel anything.. so try and keep calm..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Good luck Kat, don't be scared, it's only a consultation...and anyway when you  do eventually go.. if they put you to sleep you won't feel anything.. so try and keep calm..


I walk into the office and the receptionist said they tried to call me to cancel my appointment but my box was full! So no appointment today. They told me to call...........they could not make the new appointment right there in the office????? I will call and reschedule. 

So instead Sonny took me out to eat. My pick! We went to the truck stop which I love. I was doing a 21 hour intermitten fast so was looking forward to eating. It was very good and we enjoyed it. On the way home we stopped at Walmart to pick up a few things and groceries for Jeff. Dropped some of them off at his apartment. I brought some of his to my apartment so I will have some back up food for him. 

Walmart's prices was super high today. Way more than it was on the 3rd.


----------



## katlupe

It is a kind of gloomy gray day here this morning. May have been some sprinkling, I don't know for sure. It is 75 degrees outside but even with my air conditioning on a lower setting, it is still cold in here. I opened my door to the hall and it is hot and humid out there. So keeping it on for now anyway. If I get too cold, I will turn it off.

Yesterday I got the free produce coupons which is NYS program and you have to use them for local grown produce. But only certain places to go to use them. I think we only have one here that I can use. They listed the farmers' market in the park but I never see them out there anymore. Since 2019 or if they are there they are selling things not produce. Maybe some honey or maple syrup. Nothing I want. Anyway they used to give you $20 worth of coupons and they gave me $25. yesterday. 

I think it was just in time! At Walmart yesterday, the produce area was pitiful! I was fortunate to get the last package of spring mix for my bunny. No berries. So I bought him a package of frozen blueberries. But when I get to the produce place I will see what I can get. Thinking of getting broccoli and cauliflower and then blanching and freezing it. Maybe do the same.....well not the blanching part, with blueberries for him. He will eat them frozen.


----------



## katlupe

Nobody has been working on the elevator due to the elevator company is having trouble finding whatever part it is that is needed. They said it was old when it was put in here and now that part (or those parts, I don't know what is needed) is difficult to find. I would be happy if they just replace it even though I know it would mean I was going to be inside my apartment for weeks. The way my knees are today and the last couple of days (ever since I took that walk with my friend) I could not do the stairs or even attempt it.

My biggest fear is that they close it for good and do not replace it. Many of us living on the 2nd and 3rd floors would probably have to move. And that is the last thing I would want to do. Conifer is a huge corporation and I am sure they can afford replacing it. It is just that I have the feeling they ignore our building. On their website for our apartment building they have a stock picture of a lake and dock...........no lake here in downtown Norwich. Actually it is a historic building so you would think they would put up the actual picture of it. 

This morning I am not feeling so good. My neck is stiff and I am not sure what is up with that. Just trying to move it a bit to work that out. Coffee helps.....


----------



## katlupe

Didn't feel like cooking tonight so I put together a dish of keto cold food, pepperoni slices, pepper jack cheese cubes, cream cheese and guacamole. Finger food. Used to be when I was in a mood like I am today I would want some high carb junk food. No more. Eating this way is not a diet, keto is definitely a lifestyle. That is why if you think of it as a diet it doesn't work for you. 

I started watching a movie and will go back to it after I finish eating. I normally do not watch television during the day, mostly on the computer or listening to music. But today I watched a couple of movies. Just one of those days I guess.


----------



## katlupe

This morning Rabbit woke me up by running real fast throughout the apartment. Around the furniture through his alleys that I have made for him. He was trying to wake me up and it worked. Now he is stretched out after this breakfast almost asleep again.

The fair opened this week here so last night we had the pleasure of listening to very LOUD fireworks after we (Rabbit and me) went to bed. Normally Rabbit does not act scared of them. Last night he did. Went to the far corner underneath the vanity and stayed there. But in the alert mode..........ready to run if needed. I kept talking to him and turned the television on and up but it did not drown out the noise. I couldn't help but think of all the poor dogs that live close to the fairgrounds. Just too loud as far as I am concerned.

Today I am going to make ground beef & hot sausage with dehydrated onion, celery and peppers. Maybe make a stuffler with that inside for the stuffing. A pan of the meat mixture will usually last me a few days. I did not eat enough food the last couple of days, especially the protein. Not eating enough will stall your progress. It is funny that your whole life you are told to eat less when in fact you need to eat more. More of the protein and fat. Less carbs. 

I am also going to experiment with the cold coffee I saved in the refrigerator. I want to make a iced coffee that is good but not sweet. The trouble with some of the unsweetened ones is that they still put too much of a sweetener in them. Less is better in my opinion.


----------



## katlupe

Sitting in the park this morning I could see my apartment building. It was a quiet day because it is Free Seniors Day at the county fair. Most of the people out on their walkers and scooters went to the fair. I think the lure of the Bingo game there got their attention. Not for me!  I like the quiet in the park today.


----------



## katlupe

I saw this van in Walmart's parking lot and made me think of @hollydolly. Sonny is like why are you taking pictures of that van........I said "you would not understand."


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I saw this van in Walmart's parking lot and made me think of @hollydolly. Sonny is like why are you taking pictures of that van........I said "you would not understand."
> 
> View attachment 233960


Ha!! Thanks Kat...


----------



## katlupe

Found another "tea" picture on my fakebook feed. 
BB Bakery London Afternoon Tea Bus Tour


----------



## katlupe

I drove "Jazzy" to the store this morning. Not too hot and felt good. Lots of people out since it is Friday and the Chenango County fair is still going on until Sunday. Sonny is going Sunday to see the demolition derby (of course). I did find Rabbit some pretty good blueberries (which I spilled the first container all over the floor in the produce section!) and decent Spring Mix. Also a couple more bananas. Hard to keep those things for very long and he cannot have big pieces no matter what he says!


----------



## katlupe

I finally did master a cold coffee drink. It is coconut coffee. I used coconut milk that comes in a can. Some heavy cream to make it creamy but not a lot. Heavy cream does have carbs so I am careful with it. Torani sugar free coconut syrup, a bit of coconut extract and ice cubes. I let it sit it overnight in the refrigerator before I add the ice cubes. It is good and 6.9 total carbs or 4.6 net carbs. Blend it in a blender if you make it.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Had to include a morning picture of my bunny boy. He was wondering what I was up to since I made some changes near his cage. I think he approves.
> 
> View attachment 233313


You’ve thought of everything to make a small space work. Nice.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> You’ve thought of everything to make a small space work. Nice.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny went to the demolition derby at the fair. So when they had an intermission he went to Walmart and picked up spring mix for Rabbit and Burger King for himself and came here. He said the food at the fair was too expensive and he'd rather have BK anyway. So he was here for a little while. My case of Zevia had been delivered and was downstairs on top of the mailboxes. I could not get it off so we went downstairs and he got it for me. Walkers are so handy when having to transport heavy items!

Sometimes I get depressed, not depressed like people who suffer from depression, but just kind of down. Then when I go outside and stay outside for awhile I get out of that mood. I used to do that at my house, but of course I had the whole forest and horses' paddock to go out to. It is very different living in a city where you do not have a private yard. I am thinking of taking my journal (notebook) out with me and writing while I sit in the park. I can't read on my Kindle outside due to the light so this would probably be a better idea.

Even though I spent so much money on Jazzy's batteries, I find I am using the walker more when I go out. That is due to I need the exercise. Holding on to a walker when you walk still counts as exercise. I do not hang on for dear life. I keep my head and shoulders up. I look straight ahead......not at my feet. Looking where you are going is important. I use Jazzy when I go to the store or anywhere further than a block or two.


----------



## hollydolly

Kat... I always have my Journal/Notebook/Diary.. whatever we want to call it with me when I go out... it stays in my bag at all times....so when I'm out and stop for a rest.. a coffee or even a bar.. I get the diary out and write it up... it means I get everything down while it's still fresh in my mind for that day or the previous days' events.

I heartily encourage you to take it out with you when you take a walk over to the park...


----------



## katlupe

It has become so weird living here without a real manager. And now without our maintenance man. He was in some sort of an accident but no word so far what kind or where or how bad. I pray he is okay. He is a nice guy. It felt like he was the manager the last few months and now nobody. Somebody does come to pick up the rents and to recertify everyone, of course. There are two apartments next to me that are empty now and he was working on them but now they are just empty. So they won't be rented for awhile.

The maintenance man was also in the process of remodeling my friend's bathtub so she could use it. The old manager had hidden all her paperwork for a "reasonable accommodation" when she was here. After she left they found the paperwork but my friend had to start the paperwork for it all over again because it was past the 90 days. Now if they don't get it in she will have to do the paperwork again if it goes past the 90 days. The doctor has had to do her paperwork on it twice already! So wonder when she will be able to take a shower on her own again?  Has been very stressful for her.

I love animals, I really do. But my neighbor has two dogs and one of them has been peeing on the carpet in the hall outside of his apartment. I think it is due to some health issue the dog has, though it does not seem to be that old. Or he does not take it out as often as he should. There is a big spot in front of his door and I have seen wet spots leading to the elevator. Without the maintenance man here it is very obvious. Someone just asked me about it yesterday. I can't smell it but of course, I have not been that close to his door. This is the type of thing that could lead to a no pet policy. 

That is one thing about having a bunny for a pet.........no smell. Even in his cage. I clean it every day and he wants me to do it. He acts happy when he jumps into a clean cage. When I first moved here, someone asked my friend if it smelled in my apartment due to me having a rabbit in there. She told me about it but did not mention who asked and I did not care. I suppose the worst thing would be hay on the floor. I bought my own rugs and put them over the carpeting (which was ugly) so if he did ruin something it would be mine. But no, he has not done any harm at all.


----------



## Senenity

Everything in life comes with a challenge and a price.  Kat, you have lived in your own space and now this.   You may have had  challenges there, hence you moved  here. A time will come when i have to make a decision just like yours.  Wondering.......should  i keep on...wondering, i could be running out of time....


----------



## katlupe

Senenity said:


> Everything in life comes with a challenge and a price.  Kat, you have lived in your own space and now this.   You may have had  challenges there, hence you moved  here. A time will come when i have to make a decision just like yours.  Wondering.......should  i keep on...wondering, i could be running out of time....


I am thankful I was able to make the decision to move here even though at the time I wasn't sure of whether it was the right thing for me to do or not. I wrote out a list of the pros and cons and then kept looking at them. Yes, it was the right thing for me to do. 

I hope you are not running out of time. Maybe you need to figure out what you need to do and when.


----------



## Senenity

My situation is rather complicated. I will have to take the time to figure out what needs to be done.   

Although i am not here often,  i do take the time to read n your posts are very realistic n informing. Have a good day, Kat.


----------



## katlupe

Today is one of those days when I would rather sit in my recliner and color and watch movies. But I am going to play Bingo downstairs and I know they are looking forward to me being there (Nice feeling that people look forward to you being somewhere!). I sat a few minutes with my feet up and now will go clean the bunny cage.

I think I got tired out because after I mopped the bathroom floor I had to go downstairs to get a package that FedX delivered. Trouble is they put it at the bottom of the stairs at the front door. The lobby stairs are VERY steep and scary. A lot of them but it is not like the stairs at the end of the halls. Anyway, I went down it and back up. Had to go backwards down the stairs, of course. Glad the box was light. Walmart order. I gave them a poor feedback on the delivery. One more package is due to be delivered but not here yet.

When I get done with Bingo I have a treat to look forward to........Black Licorice ice cream in the creami!


----------



## hawkdon

katlupe said:


> Had to go backwards down the stairs, of cour


How come Backwards if you mind sharing? That would darn
sure stop me.....don


----------



## katlupe

hawkdon said:


> How come Backwards if you mind sharing? That would darn
> sure stop me.....don


It hurts less and I can go down stairs backwards much easier. I saw my FIL used to do this and then when I started having trouble with stairs I tried it and it works. I can walk backwards much easier then forward. I think it has something to do with the way knees are made.


----------



## katlupe

hawkdon said:


> How come Backwards if you mind sharing? That would darn
> sure stop me.....don


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


>


You need to invent a device holding 2 rear view mirrors to wear on your shoulders.  I'm only half laughing.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> You need to invent a device holding 2 rear view mirrors to wear on your shoulders.  I'm only half laughing.


I can walk backwards in my apartment but have not done it seriously. Just to try it. It is easier but I can't walk anywhere that way. People would think I was nuts.


----------



## katlupe

My biggest worry and concern has been (my whole adult life) and continues to be my son. He turned 52 this year, but actually is way less than that in brain years. Even though when he was younger I had much testing done on him it was never apparent that possibly he was "developmentally disabled" or anything with a name. Other than "learning disabled" which is what his school called him. 

As I have told on here many times, he lives nearby in his own apartment. There is no way he could live in a group home. So when he has a problem I have a problem. The last couple of days he has not been able to find his keys. One goes to his door and the other goes to the outside door to get inside the building. He has always worn them on a chain around his neck and now has lost them. He thinks he lost them inside his apartment and has looked for a few days everywhere. 

Yesterday he needed food because he was not leaving his apartment. He left to come here and got food (I had bought it for him with his money) and hurried to go back because he left the doors unlocked. By the time he got back the outside door was locked. Sonny called his landlord for me and the landlord was going to call him back but never did. So I ended up with a house guest overnight. 

We are never together this long anymore and it is strange but I am at loss at what to talk about with him. He is so much into talking to ghosts and spirits that it seems he is distracted when I do talk to him. Luckily, I have been sleeping in my recliner lately so I fixed my bed for him and he went to sleep. Still sleeping.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> My biggest worry and concern has been (my whole adult life) and continues to be my son. He turned 52 this year, but actually is way less than that in brain years. Even though when he was younger I had much testing done on him it was never apparent that possibly he was "developmentally disabled" or anything with a name. Other than "learning disabled" which is what his school called him.
> 
> As I have told on here many times, he lives nearby in his own apartment. There is no way he could live in a group home. So when he has a problem I have a problem. The last couple of days he has not been able to find his keys. One goes to his door and the other goes to the outside door to get inside the building. He has always worn them on a chain around his neck and now has lost them. He thinks he lost them inside his apartment and has looked for a few days everywhere.
> 
> Yesterday he needed food because he was not leaving his apartment. He left to come here and got food (I had bought it for him with his money) and hurried to go back because he left the doors unlocked. By the time he got back the outside door was locked. Sonny called his landlord for me and the landlord was going to call him back but never did. So I ended up with a house guest overnight.
> 
> We are never together this long anymore and it is strange but I am at loss at what to talk about with him. He is so much into talking to ghosts and spirits that it seems he is distracted when I do talk to him. Luckily, I have been sleeping in my recliner lately so I fixed my bed for him and he went to sleep. Still sleeping.


I'm sorry your son lost his keys, Kat. Will you consider getting a set made for yourself? I guess it's natural to not have a lot to say when people don't spend much time together. Is he content with his life?


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I'm sorry your son lost his keys, Kat. Will you consider getting a set made for yourself? I guess it's natural to not have a lot to say when people don't spend much time together. Is he content with his life?


I am having two sets made for myself and one for him. Not going to go through this again.

He is content with his life. But it is not because we don't spend a lot of time together that we didn't have anything to say to each other. It is because he only wants to talk to or about ghosts and spirits. If I try to talk about them to him because I have read a lot and seen a lot about them myself over the years, everything I know or say is not correct. So I do not discuss that with him. 

I am glad I could offer him a place to stay last night that was safe.


----------



## katlupe

Before this happened yesterday with Jeff, I had gotten myself stressed out over things I read in my 2 different scanner nerds groups. These groups are _supposed_ to be about scanner calls, like emergency calls in Norwich. But since there is a large amount of homeless people (all of sudden, within the last few months really, in downtown Norwich, where I live) and this is all the people want to talk about. I have seen them. Yes, I know a lot of them are on drugs. In fact, I have witnessed a couple of drug deals taking place and the people doing it did not seem concerned about me at all. I am careful and aware at all times. I never leave my apartment after dark, not even to go outside my door. 

These groups have been posting all types of hateful things about these people. Like throwing them in jail for being homeless or drug users. I am not happy they are there either but to show happiness when there is an OD call is heartless to say the least. Anyone could end up homeless due to their circumstance. I have no idea what can be done about drug users. That is beyond my knowledge. There was a big drug bust a number of blocks away yesterday.

I read the posts on their pages and it stressed me out thinking my son is living within a staircase of all these people. After him spending the night with me though, I have concluded that he has no contact with anyone at all, except the clerk in the two stores he shops at and his landlord. He does not take drugs because he did see his best friend die from them. He does not drink. Smokes tobacco. As much as I hate it, that is what he does. I am staying away from those groups for awhile. Maybe from fakebook all together. It just makes me mad when I go there after some stupid person makes a comment on something I post. I post a joke to Sonny and someone has to explain to me why it is wrong or something about it. Tired of those people too.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe ,, understand what you mean about  some groups 'rehashing a subject over & over'.

I go to the sports forum to read about what is new  with cars,, how the guys like or dislike a car or  how it handles.
Then they start picking on someone which is  supposed to be funny?

The other forum is mostly all ladies .
I go there to see what they are reading.
Some  of  them I've known from  other forums that have  fallen off the internet.
So I feel I 'know' them & read their posts.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe ,, understand what you mean about  some groups 'rehashing a subject over & over'.
> 
> I go to the sports forum to read about what is new  with cars,, how the guys like or dislike a car or  how it handles.
> Then they start picking on someone which is  supposed to be funny?
> 
> The other forum is mostly all ladies .
> I go there to see what they are reading.
> Some  of  them I've known from  other forums that have  fallen off the internet.
> So I feel I 'know' them & read their posts.


I see it can happen anywhere, even here. So I avoid any post that I don't agree with because I love it here and want to keep it my "happy place". We are all unique individuals and will never completely agree 100% with everyone. So I just let it be and everyone is free to their own opinion. I am not about to change their minds or argue.


----------



## Sliverfox

@ kat,,Yes, a person's mind set is hard to change.

My husband  has thoughts / ideas that must have hammered into him as  youngster.

The only way  I can help him change is to have him see  things in different 'light'.
There are things that aren't worth  fighting over,,just got to know the difference.


----------



## katlupe

I use the phrase all the time, "have a great day" or "have a wonderful day" but cannot actually think I have had a great or wonderful day myself in a very long time. Seems like this year I had plans for improving things in my life but have not been able to do so. So it doesn't seem like great or wonderful or even just nice applies to me. It is not that I am depressed or sad just that my plans have not happened yet and summer is almost over.

One thing I am disappointed in is that I thought all my dental work would be done and completed by this time. Nope and not through any fault of my own. The only place I found that I could get it done is almost forty miles away and the last appointment I had was cancelled by them. I have not rescheduled it. I had gotten myself prepared for it and then drove there with it on my mind and get there to be told they tried to call me and couldn't get a hold of me. Funny........they have sent me texts and emails for appointments before.

I call places and then leave a message and no return message (at least). Makes you feel like you are living in a make believe world. Like these places or people do not really exist. I absolutely hate making telephone calls so when I finally do it and can't talk to a real person it is frustrating.

Now it is the Fidilis Care supplement I have is giving me a hard time. I have called for an appointment at Office of the Aging and had to leave a message. Does anyone call me back? Not yet. I was counting on FC to pay for my dental work and new dentures, my foot doctor and to get my eyes checked and new glasses. If I do not take an aide for fifteen hours a week must be they won't pay for them. Maybe I should just accept that and then try to only have the aide for two hours a week till all that stuff is finished.

Thank you for reading (or listening) I had to get it straight in my mind this morning. It helped to write it here.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aw,, Kat,, I know what  you mean.
I think  a lot of the time  which ever office you call to set up an appointment,.
Gives you a date which is  about  month ahead of when you hope to see them.

Then they  run your name thru the computer,, checking you insurance, etc.
Perhaps they even check your income records?
Rather than call ,,they set you aside,, which I think is bad  for all involved.

Our little local hosptial  has been great with  my diverticulitis problem.
The nurse practitioner  called me back yesterday morning to see how I was.
Told me  I could eat whatever my stomach tolerated.

 I think  some of whatever was in  the superitories is lingering in  my body.


----------



## Paco Dennis

katlupe said:


> View attachment 235137
> 
> I use the phrase all the time, "have a great day" or "have a wonderful day" but cannot actually think I have had a great or wonderful day myself in a very long time. Seems like this year I had plans for improving things in my life but have not been able to do so. So it doesn't seem like great or wonderful or even just nice applies to me. It is not that I am depressed or sad just that my plans have not happened yet and summer is almost over.
> 
> One thing I am disappointed in is that I thought all my dental work would be done and completed by this time. Nope and not through any fault of my own. The only place I found that I could get it done is almost forty miles away and the last appointment I had was cancelled by them. I have not rescheduled it. I had gotten myself prepared for it and then drove there with it on my mind and get there to be told they tried to call me and couldn't get a hold of me. Funny........they have sent me texts and emails for appointments before.
> 
> I call places and then leave a message and no return message (at least). Makes you feel like you are living in a make believe world. Like these places or people do not really exist. I absolutely hate making telephone calls so when I finally do it and can't talk to a real person it is frustrating.
> 
> Now it is the Fidilis Care supplement I have is giving me a hard time. I have called for an appointment at Office of the Aging and had to leave a message. Does anyone call me back? Not yet. I was counting on FC to pay for my dental work and new dentures, my foot doctor and to get my eyes checked and new glasses. If I do not take an aide for fifteen hours a week must be they won't pay for them. Maybe I should just accept that and then try to only have the aide for two hours a week till all that stuff is finished.
> 
> Thank you for reading (or listening) I had to get it straight in my mind this morning. It helped to write it here.


Thank you for airing your feelings this morning!!!  I am still on the farm but have become dependent on medical care recently. It is a nightmare. I wish it all ran smoother and quicker but it doesn't. I have adopted a plan to to stay alive no matter how they treat me. I am not an experiment to be toyed with, so I am fighting them for being so negligent. Does that make sense? It kind of gives me energy to even releave some of the symptoms I am having also.


----------



## katlupe

Today, other than being banned by fakebook, I am having a good day. I find I really like sitting in that new chair I bought (I guess it is technically not new now but I always call it that) with the portable table in front of me. I put the computer on it and really feel so much more comfortable here. I think Rabbit misses me sitting at the table because he sleeps under it. Just lately, he started coming up to me to get pet when I was sitting there. Well, he will just have to get used to this change.

In a few minutes I am going to go wash dishes and then clean his cage. Today went by so fast. I don't know how it got away from me. I have been busy so maybe that is why. Computer stuff, house stuff, bunny stuff, etc. 

Have a nice Saturday everyone!


----------



## ElCastor

Told this story before, but just in case ...
Many years ago I was in the securities transaction business. A woman unknown to me called from a unit far removed from my own with instructions on a multi million dollar transaction. When she didn't know the answer to one of my questions, I just said "when you know, call me back", and rather rudely hung up on her. Couple of years later I married her. (-8


----------



## katlupe

ElCastor said:


> Told this story before, but just in case ...
> Many years ago I was in the securities transaction business. A woman unknown to me called from a unit far removed from my own with instructions on a multi million dollar transaction. When she didn't know the answer to one of my questions, I just said "when you know, call me back", and rather rudely hung up on her. Couple of years later I married her. (-8


So did she call you back? How did you connect?


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Today, other than being banned by fakebook, I am having a good day. I find I really like sitting in that new chair I bought (I guess it is technically not new now but I always call it that) with the portable table in front of me. I put the computer on it and really feel so much more comfortable here. I think Rabbit misses me sitting at the table because he sleeps under it. Just lately, he started coming up to me to get pet when I was sitting there. Well, he will just have to get used to this change.
> 
> In a few minutes I am going to go wash dishes and then clean his cage. Today went by so fast. I don't know how it got away from me. I have been busy so maybe that is why. Computer stuff, house stuff, bunny stuff, etc.
> 
> Have a nice Saturday everyone!


How in the world did you get banned by Facebook..


----------



## ElCastor

katlupe said:


> So did she call you back? How did you connect?


She called me back. She had to, to get the job done. How did we connect? She became a routine client, and I got to know her quite well. Well enough to start dating. A few months later my boss called me in to inform me that she and her job were being transferred to my unit. Yikes! Not my idea -- or hers, but it made sense. So in she came. This new arrangement lasted awhile -- until the account that she took care of (a Northern state) decided to bring her function in-house. They offered her the job, but she turned them down. Meanwhile I knew of an opening, for which she was perfectly suited, and had a lot of perks, in a department 9 floors above. She took that job, I proposed, we got married -- and still are -- although about 25 years retired.


----------



## katlupe

ElCastor said:


> She called me back. She had to, to get the job done. How did we connect? She became a routine client, and I got to know her quite well. Well enough to start dating. A few months later my boss called me in to inform me that she and her job were being transferred to my unit. Yikes! Not my idea -- or hers, but it made sense. So in she came. This new arrangement lasted awhile -- until the account that she took care of (a Northern state) decided to bring her function in-house. They offered her the job, but she turned them down. Meanwhile I knew of an opening, for which she was perfectly suited, and had a lot of perks, in a department 9 floors above. She took that job, I proposed, we got married -- and still are -- although about 25 years retired.


Good Job!


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> How in the world did you get banned by Facebook..


Because I commented on my friend's picture of a wild rabbit that lives in her yard. I said "Head shot" because he was looking right into the camera (he didn't know it was there. It was at night on her video cam). They told me I was inciting violence toward animals. Of course, she knew I was talking about the camera shot but the word shot must be banned on fakebook and didn't know that (along with word fat). 

I was able to remove my cover picture there and my profile picture. Not sure I am going to go back. Maybe it was just a few hours but it is more than that to me. Others post hunting videos and sex photos so I am offended by fakebook picking on me. It is clearly because their so called reviewers probably do not understand American English and what head shot meant.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Because I commented on my friend's picture of a wild rabbit that lives in her yard. I said "Head shot" because he was looking right into the camera (he didn't know it was there. It was at night on her video cam). They told me I was inciting violence toward animals. Of course, she knew I was talking about the camera shot but the word shot must be banned on fakebook and didn't know that (along with word fat).
> 
> I was able to remove my cover picture there and my profile picture. Not sure I am going to go back. Maybe it was just a few hours but it is more than that to me. Others post hunting videos and sex photos so I am offended by fakebook picking on me. It is clearly because their so called reviewers probably do not understand American English and what head shot meant.


OMG!!! How ridiculous is that?... I couldn't be bothered posting somewhere , where I have to pay attention to every little word I use in case it offends the Bots... as you say there's so much garbage allowed to pass on there from what I understand .. and they have the nerve to suspend a decent person who is talking about photography and Rabbits.. it beggars belief..

Incidentally Kat.. Facebook is owned by an American Company Meta Platforms..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!! How ridiculous is that?... I couldn't be bothered posting somewhere , where I have to pay attention to every little word I use in case it offends the Bots... as you say there's so much garbage allowed to pass on there from what I understand .. and they have the nerve to suspend a decent person who is talking about photography and Rabbits.. it beggars belief..
> 
> Incidentally Kat.. Facebook is owned by an American Company Meta Platforms..


Everyone says I should not get offended by being banned but I am. Recently my keto group, though it is still on there has started a new site on Mighty Networks. So it is almost like a forum with no ads or censorship. I go there and to another keto forum which is kind of like this one. I belong to a rabbit forum also. So this is where I am spending my time for now. The hard thing about leaving fakebook is the history. My family and friends who are gone now show up in my memories there and I guess I am too sentimental about them to never see those memories again. 

Yes, I remember when they changed to that name but it seems to me that zuckerburg is still in charge and there has been no difference in the way it operates. Just wanted to create something bigger. I have slowly over the years got rid of the social media (not the forums) platforms. Still on Linkedin but don't go there much.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Because I commented on my friend's picture of a wild rabbit that lives in her yard. I said "Head shot" because he was looking right into the camera (he didn't know it was there. It was at night on her video cam). They told me I was inciting violence toward animals. Of course, she knew I was talking about the camera shot but the word shot must be banned on fakebook and didn't know that (along with word fat).
> 
> I was able to remove my cover picture there and my profile picture. Not sure I am going to go back. Maybe it was just a few hours but it is more than that to me. Others post hunting videos and sex photos so I am offended by fakebook picking on me. It is clearly because their so called reviewers probably do not understand American English and what head shot meant.


That is totally ridiculous, Katlupe…..I don’t blame you for being offended and hurt. It deserves the name you’ve given it….fakebook.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> That is totally ridiculous, Katlupe…..I don’t blame you for being offended and hurt. It deserves the name you’ve given it….fakebook.


You may have noticed I always call it that.


----------



## katlupe

I moved my computer to the portable table again this morning. I do not know why I even put it back on the regular table last night. I should just leave it here for good. For one thing, I have better light here and the ac hits me at just the right angle. So not too cold or hard blowing on me, but more than I get at the regular computer spot. This chair is just way more comfortable. After all, I spent a lot of money on it so I may as well use it more that I did. 

Sunday morning, I like hearing the church bells ringing. There are many churches within walking distance of my home. But I don't go. I went on Easter to my neighbor's church with her and her husband. I was disappointed. For one thing I don't care for a video projection screen at the front of the church. I didn't feel anything warm in this big church. The Easter message was basically on the video not from the pastor. He appeared distant to me. 

The church I used to go to was fifty miles from my home. My husband and I started going to it after we met the pastor, a woman, in his mother's hospital room. She was magical! The best sermons I ever heard. She was six feet tall and very feminine. Well, my husband had mental issues and we only went there about a year. I was sad but we could not afford the gas to go there and back every week.

I went to the Catholic Church one time here with friends. I was baptized Catholic and my whole life I wanted to go to that church. My parents worked and did not want to go to church on their day off. So I went to many different churches with friends when I was growing up. Never just one though. The time I went to the Catholic Church here as soon as the mass was over the priest welcomed me and then a woman who apparently worked for the church introduced herself. Then she commenced to telling me how much money I had to give and where I had to go for instructions................too much for me. 

So for now, I read my Bible, I pray and I watch Pastor Joy, my old pastor on YouTube. She is much older now and has lost her husband and of course, she does not record their music, but she is still a powerful pastor.


----------



## katlupe

Raining here this morning. I have always enjoyed a steady rain that lasts all day. When I was living at my house, my husband would be in a bad mood all day because it was raining. I would look outside and see how my raised beds would be lime green, the trees surrounding us would be a deep, deep green. How could anyone look at that and be in a bad mood? I never understood that. My plants would grow several more inches by the end of the day. It was amazing and awesome at the same time.

Living in an apartment downtown, I don't see that anymore. A scattering of trees. The lawn at the back of my building is not very nice due to people using it for their dogs' potty. Now I love dogs and all animals but since that is where they walk their dogs (and they have to pick up their dog poop) I won't walk there. The grass has turned into some kind of a weed and it looks horrible. I understand though. In the park they have signs for people to not let their dogs use the flower beds.



My apartment building is owned by a huge company, corporation really that buys properties that are in distress. Then they get grants and tax breaks to rebuild or remodel and offer affordable housing to low income families, seniors and disabled. I look at the buildings they own on their site and some of them are so beautiful. Offering so many benefits to their tenants. Except for the one I live in. They do not even have an actual picture of our building on it. A picture of a lake in the fall when there is not a lake right here. It is downtown. I wish someone would take an interest in this building. They could make it really nice. Even the landscaping around the building has gotten out of control due to neglect. But we still don't even have a manager and our maintenance man has to work at more than a few other buildings they own. Now he is on light duty to an injury.

The first manager I knew that was here when I moved here (and she helped me get in here pretty quick) was fired due to going over budget. She was trying to fix it up and repair the stuff that need fixing. But got fired for her efforts. So I figure we have to make it as nice as we can ourselves. I feel like weeding those flower beds but don't know if I could do. At least when it is sunny. Right now getting a good soaking,,,,,,,,,the weeds will go crazy. If it stayed wet for a few days, I could pull up a little bit at a time.


----------



## katlupe

When I got up this morning I said "Today is THE Day!" After months of trying to reconnect my printer to my computer and even longer trying to get Libre Office installed on it.............I DID IT TODAY!  I went back to all the ubuntu installations to see what was wrong. I have the newest version, Jellyfish, and I was determined to get it back on. I am lost without it. I had eBooks I was working on and when I got this new computer all that was lost. Well, not anymore! 

​


----------



## katlupe

So today has been even more productive than I could have hoped for. I have also had an issue with my old PayPal account because it was tied to the joint credit union account I had with my husband. I opened a new one for myself when I moved here in 2018. The other PayPal account is still there and I don't know if he uses it or not. I haven't bothered to go into it. I hadn't used PayPal very much since I moved here. But I can use it when I shop on eBay.

The problem was that a couple of years ago I listed a book on eBay and it sold. I had changed my eBay account login as soon as I moved because I did not want my husband to claim it. I was the one who worked for all the feedback and was not going to lose it. So when the buyer of the book paid the money went into my new PayPal account. Good! When I printed out the eBay label to ship it, I didn't know it at the time, but it took the shipping money out of his credit union account because he had no money in the PayPal account. I didn't hear from him when that happened. Don't even know if he ever realized it because it was just a couple of dollars.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Because I commented on my friend's picture of a wild rabbit that lives in her yard. I said "Head shot" because he was looking right into the camera (he didn't know it was there. It was at night on her video cam). They told me I was inciting violence toward animals. Of course, she knew I was talking about the camera shot but the word shot must be banned on fakebook and didn't know that (along with word fat).
> 
> I was able to remove my cover picture there and my profile picture. Not sure I am going to go back. Maybe it was just a few hours but it is more than that to me. Others post hunting videos and sex photos so I am offended by fakebook picking on me. It is clearly because their so called reviewers probably do not understand American English and what head shot meant.


Of all the stupid ideas, Fakebook has taken the cake! Idiots.


----------



## katlupe

To be honest, fakebook is doing me a big favor by banning me from their site. It was 15 hours and as soon as I disputed it they upped it to 26 days. That was the deal breaker for me. When my time is up and I can go on my timeline I am removing all my content. These big sites make a lot of money off other people's content. I have a lot of friends there so will send the ones I want to stay in contact with my email address so they can contact me if they choose. Now I will work on my blog more often. I had been neglecting it. That is actually how I ended up with so many friends on fakebook and twitter to begin with.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I made even more progress on fine tuning this computer. Another obstacle since last summer when I had to replace my old computer. The GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program) graphic program I use refused to let me open images from my external hard drive. So I had to load all my photos from my camera into the picture file on the computer and then I could edit them from there. Then I would remove them from that file and put them in my external hard drive. It was time consuming. I would try to open the pictures on GIMP and it would always say "permission denied"! Frustrating!

Today I went to the ubuntu forum again. I went there yesterday and that was how I discovered what I needed to do yesterday. Once again, I learned something! How to fix it and change the permissions. Such an easy fix and I spent a year trying to figure it out. 

It is raining here now and looks like another all day rain.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> To be honest, fakebook is doing me a big favor by banning me from their site. It was 15 hours and as soon as I disputed it they upped it to 26 days. That was the deal breaker for me. When my time is up and I can go on my timeline I am removing all my content. These big sites make a lot of money off other people's content. I have a lot of friends there so will send the ones I want to stay in contact with my email address so they can contact me if they choose. Now I will work on my blog more often. I had been neglecting it. That is actually how I ended up with so many friends on fakebook and twitter to begin with.


26 days for disputing it ?.... Oh I hate Fakebook even more...


----------



## katlupe

I got my water delivery this morning. Now waiting for Sonny to take me shopping. 

Just upset these people at the home care agency. I was approved for 15 hours a week. They had an aide on the phone for me to interview. When I told her I did not need that many hours and would only need about two per week she said she can't do that. I said fine. So they call me back and want to me to let her come here and just find stuff to do?????????? I said no way am I having a person I don't even know hang out with me for 15 hours a week in my small studio apartment. They have called me back several times. This is why I hate getting involved with these programs. I am done.

So even if I can't have Fidilis Care pay for my medical and dental and vision I will figure it out myself. Now you understand the reason I have Fidilis Care is because I have Medicaid. They pay for the stuff not Medicaid. Maybe I will just pay a house cleaner out of my budget to come here once a month and do what I need done. I do not need an aide. Shoot a nurse came here and saw how I am. Not a feeble old lady at all.


----------



## hollydolly

well clearly they're not paying attention to your set-up. 15 hours in that small space would be like having someone move in permanently.. not a chance .. and as you say, you're not feeble.. so a couple of hours a week would be plenty enough to get those jobs done that are a little more challenging for you..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> well clearly they're not paying attention to your set-up. 15 hours in that small space would be like having someone move in permanently.. not a chance .. and as you say, you're not feeble.. so a couple of hours a week would be plenty enough to get those jobs done that are a little more challenging for you..


I think I will stick to just doing them myself. I figure it is good for me. I told her I would be uncomfortable with someone else for that long every day. Yuck! And she still tried to get me to at least talk to the aide. Not doing that. So when some of these aides start working for someone like me, I think they would consider it an easy job and sit around talking all day. I am quiet in person. I talk here. And on my blog.


----------



## Kika

I totally agree with you that having someone in your apartment for 5 hours, 3 days a week would be intrusive when you can do just about everything for yourself.

However, if accepting one gives you your dental work paid for, it might be doable for you until you have your dental completed.

Keep in mind that the aide does not need to be in your apartment that whole time.  She can go to the grocery store for you, (pick one with long lines), do laundry (sheets and towels, I wouldn't want someone doing my clothing), change the sheets, clean bathroom & kitchen.   

You can also just let her go home a little early each time.  Something to think about if the tradeoff is your dental bills get paid.


----------



## hollydolly

15 hours is a heckava long time to fill... I have a whole house..  and if I had someone here 15 hours a week, I;d be having to have them clean the ceilings for something to do...


----------



## Kika

hollydolly said:


> 15 hours is a heckava long time to fill


It sure is.  Maybe try to negotiate down to less hours, or only twice a week.
And have that person running errands to different stores with long lines.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I got up early and transferred my writing files and files that are saved articles on my old external hard drive to the computer. Slowly I will read them and see if I want to keep them or delete them. If I want them I will put them on the newer external hard drive. It has not been easy to get this point but I feel like I am almost on top of the mountain, so to speak. On my way to becoming a computer nerd at last!

Now I am working on my new blog post. It is about my computer. Since I cannot go on fakebook I am spending my time on more productive pursuits. One is my blog. I am redesigning it a bit and then going to other blogs that fit my blog so I can network with those writers. I used to do this all the time when it was called Homesteading on the Internet. Back then I even had people travel from other states to visit me and my homestead. I am proud of some of those young people who have become quite successful over the years. But now is now and my life has changed. Have to accept changes and go on. Not getting in a rut.


----------



## katlupe

I am working on the computer again this morning. Honestly, I am not sure if it because I am not on fakebook or because I am now sitting at the portable table in my very comfortable chair that I am on it more. In between what I am doing on the computer, I am vacuuming and doing other cleaning jobs. 

I read that if you use an air purifier, it needs to be in the center of the room or at least not close to the walls. And not on the floor. So I had stuck it in a corner and was not using it. Today since the computer is not on my dining table any more, I put the air purifier in the center of it (for today only). Rabbit will not have to worry about the electric wire, not that he has ever touched one,,,,,,,,but you never know. 

I love listening to music during the day on my CD players (yes, I have two.......one for back up since the first one will just start messing up the CD, then I switch to the other one). Mostly I am a classic rock lover, but I love all kinds of music. Why limit yourself? During the years on my homestead, when I needed money I sold most of my CDs and record albums. Since about two years before I moved here, I started ordering new CDs since I could play my boom box with batteries. It started putting me in a better frame of mind when I had a tough day. 

Last night I watched for the 2nd time the documentary about Alan Jackson. He was the one country music star that I totally loved. I could listen to him all day. But I had sold my collection of his CDs. So I ordered one from Amazon last night. It should be here tomorrow and I am looking forward to it. I think I like the kind of country music that is distinct from the new kind that crosses over to pop. I am the same way about gospel. I love going to a church that sings the old time hymns not the newer versions. I like changes at times but not forever.


----------



## katlupe

Tuesday when I went out to eat with Sonny, we had meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy. No bread or anything like that came with the meal. Then we got ice cream later. It was the first time in a long time that I had potatoes and obviously it was not a low carb meal. I thought it hadn't affected me. Wednesday I was fine. Then yesterday afternoon, I started not feeling so good. Been up since two this morning and just starting to feel better (many trips to the potty). Something like this always reaffirms my faith in eating low carbs/keto. I guess I will just have to make my own keto meatloaf.

I just might go back to bed. I had my three cups of coffee but do not feel awake yet.


----------



## Sliverfox

Kat,, take care  ,, what you may be experiencing could be the start of  'summer  flu'.

I didn't expect to feel so  run down from the intestine infection.
I was surprised that coffee didn't  taste good.
Cold ginger ale did.

Anyhow   drink plently ot liquids, eat  what ever sounds good to you.


----------



## katlupe

It rained off and on all day today. Still was hot. I did go out to the dumpster and came right back. Too hot to walk anywhere. I hope it does not rain tomorrow because I want to get some things out of my storage area. I kept talking about doing that but never got to it all summer. Now is the time! I have a bunch of boxes that things I bought were shipped in from Amazon and Walmart. So big ones. Need to get them in the dumpster.

Today I tried on the pants I use to check my weight and they fit almost perfect now. I am so thankful! I just keep doing what I am doing and don't stress myself by getting on a scale. As 2 Krazy Ketos say, "the scale is the devil and the mirror is a liar!" ha ha. Now I am to the point where I am not logging in every bit of food I eat. I know what the carb count is on most of the regular food I eat. I do not snack or buy keto processed foods because they usually are not really keto friendly foods. Just manufacturers trying to trick us.

Now I guess I will turn on the television and watch a movie or something.


----------



## katlupe

When you live in an apartment building such as I do (senior housing) the apartments, even the two bedroom ones are small. There isn't much room for guests. Our city does not have any decent hotels or motels for your family members to stay at while they visit for a few days or so. The hotel up a couple of blocks does not have a good reputation nor does the other two motels. This is due to Social Services putting people in these places if they suddenly lose their apartments and are evicted. 

Recently our city won this huge million dollar grant from the state that is to be used for beautifying the city only. One of the projects under discussion is to transform an old bank building into an upscale hotel for guests that come here. On their fakebook page most people were upset that it wasn't being considered for a homeless shelter. Yet there are those that were being used by Social Services already and when guests did come here they didn't want to stay there. They would drive to the next large city and just drive back and forth. 

Today I am washing some of my laundry in my apartment by hand. I do not want to get behind on it and can't use the laundry room presently. Another tenant here, did his laundry and had bedbugs............and I mean a lot of them. They showed up in the lint filter on the dryer. So until the bug guy can get here........hopefully on Monday, nobody is stepping a foot in that laundry room. I am being super careful. I sprinkle peppermint essential oil full strength outside my apartment door. It helps prevent any that are trying to crawl in. I am right across from the elevator so need to be aware at all times.

That is why I am careful about what and where I buy or get things from. I vacuum about twice a week but might move up to daily. One of my friends who drives a taxi said he sees them jump off a customer right onto the seat! So they can come from anywhere. Clutter makes it hard to get them if you need to be sprayed for them. I have been limiting clutter for a long time now. The spray they use here is an organic one and is safe for people and pets. It makes shiny spots on the wall but I never wipe it off. It works really good too. So hope they get here on Monday.


----------



## katlupe

I worked all day yesterday on music players for my computer. Finally I think I have one that will work. I don't need anything too complicated. I just wanted to be able to download music I have purchased (on CDs) from Amazon that also gives you free mp3 files with it. I want to be able to take the player with me when I go to the park. I hadn't been using it when I went for walks at my house because it was silent except for the birds. I loved the silence. Here I am hearing traffic and would rather listen to music.


----------



## katlupe

Today was my parents' 80th wedding anniversary. They got married in Orlando because my father was in the service. They had planned on getting married in New Orleans because my mother took the train from NY to New Orleans and they bought Mom's wedding ring (I have the receipt) but before they got married Daddy was transferred to Orlando. So Mom went back to NY and then after a few weeks went to Orlando. They loved living in FL and Mom took a lot of photos that I have that showed what a happy life they were living there. 


1942 Orlando, FL



The Vogue Theater in Orlando, FL where my mother worked in 1942.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday the lady called me who does a telehealth check for Fidilis Care so this time I talked to her and answered her questions. What can it hurt? If they still want me to have an aide, maybe there is a way to just use one till I get all my dental and vision taken care of. I want to change doctors to one nearby so when I want  to go to one it is not such a big deal. The one I am thinking of is nearby and one friend thinks she is a terrible doctor and two other friends use her and like her. So I might take a chance with her anyway. Not like I go to one all the time.

I think I finally got all my music out of the old external hard drive this morning. Then I will copy it onto my mp3 player. I am pretty happy that I was able to do this. It used to be that I could not do these technical things myself. Now I am not sure how I was able to do it but I had to spend time on it so maybe that made the difference. Next I will attempt my phone.........


----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> Today was my parents' 80th wedding anniversary. They got married in Orlando because my father was in the service. They had planned on getting married in New Orleans because my mother took the train from NY to New Orleans and they bought Mom's wedding ring (I have the receipt) but before they got married Daddy was transferred to Orlando. So Mom went back to NY and then after a few weeks went to Orlando. They loved living in FL and Mom took a lot of photos that I have that showed what a happy life they were living there.
> 
> View attachment 236666
> 1942 Orlando, FL
> 
> 
> View attachment 236667
> The Vogue Theater in Orlando, FL where my mother worked in 1942.


----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


>


I love this song! Thank you!


----------



## Pepper

Don't get an aide if you don't want one, they are only thinking of the money.  Don't let them push you around!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pepper said:


> Don't get an aide if you don't want one, they are only thinking of the money.  Don't let them push you around!


I’m just the opposite! 

As long as you qualify, use the system to get all of the benefits that you are entitled to.

Play the game, answer the questions, and accept the aide if it helps smooth the way for the benefits that are important to you.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> I’m just the opposite!
> 
> As long as you qualify, use the system to get all of the benefits that you are entitled to.
> 
> Play the game, answer the questions, and accept the aide if it helps smooth the way for the benefits that are important to you.


That is what I was thinking. In fact, the woman from the agency said that same thing to me.


----------



## Pepper

I don't get it.  It sounds like blackmail.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I don't get it.  It sounds like blackmail.


It does, I know. The lady from the agency explained to me that some of the health insurance companies make these rules and if you don't accept them then they won't cover the things you really need. I really need the dental work so I told her I will give the aide a chance and see how it goes. I can always change my mind later. I am in agony over the dental problems.


----------



## katlupe

Today I found a story in my computer that I could not access because I didn't have Libre Office. Now that I have it, I am looking through a lot of my documents. All day till I left to go shopping, I was reading it. I couldn't believe I actually wrote this. In different parts of the story, it brought tears to my eyes and it is fiction not anything true. Since we did not have television or anything, not even music for a long time, I wrote all the time. Not just a journal but stories. Some I made up and some were almost true things that I made to look like it wasn't really me. 

I had to finally put it away for tonight. I will get back to it tomorrow. Not doing anything with it but I may print it out so I have a hard copy of it.


----------



## Kika

katlupe said:


> you don't accept them then they won't cover the things you really need.


That certainly does not sound like what our health care system is supposed to be like.  Though with 40 + yrs of working in the system, nothing surprises me anymore.   The main thing is that you receive the services you need to stay healthy.  Dental care is so important to your entire body.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> That certainly does not sound like what are health care system is supposed to be like.  Though with 40 + yrs of working in the system, nothing surprises me anymore.   The main thing is that you receive the services you need to stay healthy.  Dental care is so important to your entire body.


Yes, but unfortunately I lived for over 20 years with no medical or dental services. We just did not have money for that. Of course, my husband had money for 2 Harleys and a big truck that I could not drive. I didn't have a vehicle, though I did have horses. When I moved here I was able to start getting things I needed. The first dentist I went to did not do a very good job and I was too frightened to go back. I am hoping to get these out and get partial dentures soon. 

I am hoping to get an eye exam and new glasses as well. So have to bend for these people.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have been fairly busy. Took a trip out to the dumpster, paid my rent and then got my mail. I was able to get a more than twenty pennysavers out of the trash can by the mailbox. The new ones arrived and the ones from last week are thrown out. I got them for Rabbit's cage. I just cleaned Rabbit's cage and then made the Snickerdoodle ice cream in the Creami. So good! Cools me off good! (freezing right now!!!)

I can't believe there are people who live here in my building who hate it here. Why do they stay? No matter what they tell me about why they hate it here, I don't. I am pretty happy in my apartment. Yes, it is not the same as owning your own house. There are rules and things you have to follow. But that is the same reason there are laws. Otherwise it would be horrible to live somewhere with no rules or regulations. 

Of course, there are people who complain there is nothing to do. Well don't tell me that. I don't have enough hours in the day to do everything I plan on doing. Like today, I planned on doing laundry downstairs but ran out of time. Now I am back on the computer and after checking out what my SF friends are up to I plan on writing more on my story. I have over 300 pages written now. I would have never recovered this story if it wasn't for fakebook banning me. I am quite happy about it now. Just like they say, "every cloud has a silver lining". Sometimes you have to look for it.


----------



## katlupe

Even though I worked as a CNA and took care of many people with Dementia, that was years ago now. Things have changed since then. So I have been learning about it. Learning how to talk to them so we can have a meaningful conversations. One thing that seems to be important is the differences in short term memory and long term memory. Short term memory is what they are losing or have lost. So if I keep my conversation centered on the long term memory it is easier for them. 

I remember how when I cared for my residents in the nursing homes that they could tell you all about their childhood but had no idea what they did an hour ago. Now it is beginning to make sense to me. Music is also a key for them. So I am making a mp3 player with songs on it that she can listen to. Music goes to almost every cell of the brain. That is why for myself, it relaxes me and puts me in a good mood. I listen it almost daily. Chores are not bad when you are listening to music while you do them.


----------



## katlupe

My new aide was here and just left. She is nice, an older lady. One thing I really liked is that she has a Long Island accent and that made me comfortable with her right off. Sounds like my first MIL who I loved. Anyway it was hard to find stuff for her to do but I did. I had her mop the kitchen and bathroom floors. Then clean the toilet and the removable seat. After that we went down to the laundry room and I showed her how I wash my laundry. Cold water, shake the clothes out when you take them out of the washer and hang them off the side of the basket to bring them upstairs. She helped me hang them on my shower. Then she took my garbage out to the dumpster on her way out.


----------



## Kika

katlupe said:


> My new aide was here and just left


It sounds like a very good first day.  The fact that you felt comfortable with her at your first meeting is huge.  Everything will work out for you.


----------



## Aunt Bea

katlupe said:


> My new aide was here and just left. She is nice, an older lady. One thing I really liked is that she has a Long Island accent and that made me comfortable with her right off. Sounds like my first MIL who I loved. Anyway it was hard to find stuff for her to do but I did. I had her mop the kitchen and bathroom floors. Then clean the toilet and the removable seat. After that we went down to the laundry room and I showed her how I wash my laundry. Cold water, shake the clothes out when you take them out of the washer and hang them off the side of the basket to bring them upstairs. She helped me hang them on my shower. Then she took my garbage out to the dumpster on her way out.


Sound like things went well!

Now is the time to tackle your storage unit, wash the windows, and organize the closets!

Try to stay ahead of her with a little honey-do list!


----------



## RadishRose

What a blessing to have some help!


----------



## katlupe

I had this crazy idea that I could put most of my favorite CDs on the MP3 player. I could not. Not enough room. I bought one of those sd cards to add more storage (like it says you can on their information).......did not add any more. So I bought a 2nd MP3 player and can't even figure out how to play the song I want to play. It plays what it wants. I think it is best to just use the first one when I go out and want music. Take off all the albums that are not awesome. 

I was able to add CDs to my external hard drive though with my new external DVD/CD device. It works and also has a hub so I can use it for other things as well. Feels flimsy but was only thirty dollars. Since I am the only one using it I am not worried about it. I am careful.


----------



## katlupe

Took care of my son's money and rent. Sonny came upstairs for awhile with me and now has left. He had an appointment to get his car inspected. I am so glad when I get those things done with for the month. Now I pay my son's bills online and mine too.

I am cooking chicken for my supper right now. I have moved my meals up to an earlier time. I hate eating after dark. It takes some adjusting but I was not getting enough protein in. So this will help. 

Now I am going to clean my bunny boy's cage and then work on my story some more. I can not believe this story was written in 2010 and I hadn't touched it since then.


----------



## katlupe

No matter what kind of obstacles get in your path a person has to find their way around them. Life is not a piece of cake for sure. When I lived on my homestead, I had a lot of physical work to do. In the hot summers I was outside working in my garden. So many things were out of my control. Moving here I had to give up many things that were a part of my life. My garden and storing food for the winter was a big part of it. Now I am going to experiment with freezing some low carb vegetables. Broccoli will be the first one since I got $25.00 worth of the farmers' market coupons. I need to see about doing that. 

I figure now that I am using an aide, I will have time to do some things I have wanted to do but did not. Cleaning out the storage locker is at the top of the list. She can help me with that. I keep reminding myself to accept help from others instead of being rigid in how and what I do. Maybe today I will remove some of the empty boxes myself. I showed her how to do my laundry so possibly that is a job she can do. She did a good job in the bathroom. Looked clean!

Even though I have a small freezer I can store food in it more efficiently than I do. Need to organize it better. I think I might do that today. A good thing about living alone is that I do not need a lot of food storage. Just enough for the winter is key for me. Meat and vegetables. Some dairy.


----------



## hollydolly

Fortunately vegetables are very easy to freeze and last a long time. I have 2/3rds of one of my freezers filled with veggies. if things get tough financially, or if for any reason you can't get out then having a store of frozen veggies means you can make a good low fat  protein filled meal..

You're right to get your new Aide to do the jobs that will free up your time.. The Bathroom is always a bugbear when you're not fully able.. as is the bed changing.., and dusting high surfaces.. . Make the most of her .. and enjoy your time to do other things..


----------



## katlupe

Raining today. Looks like one of those all day rains. I don't mind. Here I can enjoy rain. Before I moved here with my husband he hated any weather except hot and sunny. Good match weren't we? Haha

Today I am going to file a bunch of papers that piled up. Either in the file cabinet or the garbage can. Planning on (not saying I will get this done today or not) vacuuming. Then I want try to make some room in the freezer for storing some vegetables that I can get at the Farmer's Market. 

Going to try making a tuna melt using the Stuffler, putting the tuna and cheese inside the stuffler. No bread. Very few carbs. Anytime I feel like a sandwich I can make one of those.

Really dark outside this morning. I will have to raise the blinds up on both windows. I cannot stand it dark during the day. Too depressing! When everyone is up I will put music on and liven the place up. I cannot stand it to have a depressed feeling to it. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## katlupe

I forgot till I read what I wrote earlier that I had planned on making a Stuffler with tuna and cheese today! Guess I will have to wait and do it tomorrow. Now I am making cheeseburgers instead. The frozen ones. They are good and quick.


----------



## Aunt Bea

kat,

Would your aide be able to help with things like blanching and freezing vegetables so you don’t have to spend too much time on your feet?

I would definitely ask!

Also, things like scheduling water deliver and other packages on days when she is with you.


----------



## RadishRose

We have clouds here today Kat, probably coming from your rain. Last night the sky just opened up and poured a deluge! I haven't seen lightening like that nor heard thunder that loud in years!

I actually don't mind a cloudy day. Weirdly, sometimes I prefer them.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> We have clouds here today Kat, probably coming from your rain. Last night the sky just opened up and poured a deluge! I haven't seen lightening like that nor heard thunder that loud in years!
> 
> I actually don't mind a cloudy day. Weirdly, sometimes I prefer them.


It rained all day! I loved it! Sonny says it is supposed to rain tomorrow too. He is taking me to Walmart so I will be out in it. I don't mind...........


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> kat,
> 
> Would your aide be able to help with things like blanching and freezing vegetables so you don’t have to spend too much time on your feet?
> 
> I would definitely ask!
> 
> Also, things like scheduling water deliver and other packages on days when she is with you.


I will have to see about that. Not sure I want her doing the food for me. I like doing that.

The water delivery I will have to check what day it is to be delivered. Only thing is he is not consistent on the time. They schedule it for one time and it doesn't show up till the next day.

I am finding things she can do. I will try to keep her working.


----------



## MarciKS

i don't spend much time on facebook anymore. it's too toxic.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> i don't spend much time on facebook anymore. it's too toxic.


I am banned right now so can't go there. I think it is toxic too but not anything to do with the people. It is people who control it. I just wish I could get my friends and family to leave and go to a private forum but shoot most of them don't know how to go anywhere but fakebook. I have been hating it for a long time now. This time off...........is the BEST time I have had in a long time! This is the only social media or forum I have gone to. Not even going to my keto or rabbit forum. Just too busy.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> I am banned right now so can't go there. I think it is toxic too but not anything to do with the people. It is people who control it. I just wish I could get my friends and family to leave and go to a private forum but shoot most of them don't know how to go anywhere but fakebook. I have been hating it for a long time now. This time off...........is the BEST time I have had in a long time! This is the only social media or forum I have gone to. Not even going to my keto or rabbit forum. Just too busy.


how on earth did you get banned from facebook? i find this so hard to believe. lol!


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> how on earth did you get banned from facebook? i find this so hard to believe. lol!


You won't believe this! ha ha

My friend posts videos every day of the wild critters that come to her three feeding trays and water she puts out daily. Well there are these two rabbits who come to it every night. This one looked right into the camera like he was at a photographer's studio. I commented "Head Shot". But as you know, I love rabbits or all animals (except bears and owls) so I was talking about a shot with a camera. fakebook said I was inciting violence toward animals. They even reviewed it a second time and then said because I wanted them to review it instead of 24 hours I was banned for 30 days.


----------



## katlupe

I worked on my story a lot since I found it. I started this back in 2010 and it just sat in my old external hard drive since then. Now that I took it out and started reading it, I am back into it. Is it weird that my own writing from my imagination can bring tears to my eyes for my characters? I am enjoying writing it and can't see it ending any time soon. Maybe I will just write it for myself until I die or something. 

As soon as I got up this morning, my little bunny boy was running circles around me. I sat at the table to wait for the coffee and he ran under the table, around my chair, under the walker and back under the table. Then he changes directions in the middle of running and goes the other way. I guess he shows me that he is happy I got up at 3:30 AM and that he is in good shape. 

He has had his spring mix and is eagerly waiting for me to get up to get that 2nd cup of coffee because that is when I get his chunk of banana. He can't wait for that! Nobody can eat a banana in my apartment without sharing............that's a house rule!


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> You won't believe this! ha ha
> 
> My friend posts videos every day of the wild critters that come to her three feeding trays and water she puts out daily. Well there are these two rabbits who come to it every night. This one looked right into the camera like he was at a photographer's studio. I commented "Head Shot". But as you know, I love rabbits or all animals (except bears and owls) so I was talking about a shot with a camera. fakebook said I was inciting violence toward animals. They even reviewed it a second time and then said because I wanted them to review it instead of 24 hours I was banned for 30 days.


facebook is so stupid. ever since they started with this algorithm crap it's been downhill ever since. i used to get banned from gaming streams for chatting too much. if i said lol too many times or hi too many times it was considered spam and i would get banned from the stream chat for anywhere from 2 hrs. to the next day. if you post anything they disagree with they take it down before it even gets seen.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> facebook is so stupid. ever since they started with this algorithm crap it's been downhill ever since. i used to get banned from gaming streams for chatting too much. if i said lol too many times or hi too many times it was considered spam and i would get banned from the stream chat for anywhere from 2 hrs. to the next day. if you post anything they disagree with they take it down before it even gets seen.


A keto group I follow on YouTube and fakebook kept getting censored on fb due to using the word "fat". Not making fun of fat people since it is a group about losing weight. They were talking about the fact that on keto you eat "fat". Fat, protein and carbs. fakebook kept censoring the group. They started their own website on Mighty Networks. Doing quite well there.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday Sonny and I went to Walmart. For some reason it was really busy. No heavy cream. The two employees that I spoke to said they have no idea why there was none on the truck or even on the list of what was coming in. I had to go to Price Chopper for some. I need it in my coffee! The good news is that the large store brand eggs went down from $3.16 to $2.32 a carton. I got four! Not taking a chance of them going back up. I use eggs since it is my favorite food and a big part of the keto food plan. 

Today after breakfast, I am making keto coleslaw and keto yogurt. Now I am sorry that we did not go to the farmers' market as we had planned. I just could not go anywhere after Walmart. I could barely walk after I came home and put my groceries away. Friday we have hair appointments so will try to go there then.

Now I am going to start cooking my breakfast. Not getting enough food in by doing intermittent fasting. So I will forget about that for the time being. Just so I am done with all food by six in the evening.


----------



## katlupe

Never got the coleslaw made but the yogurt is still in the IP. For some reason I am really tired today. Every time I attempt to take a little nap someone calls me or someone comes to my door. I am just not made to nap like everyone else does. It is just as well, probably why I fall asleep as soon as I turn off the light.

Saturday and Sunday is Colorscape again. Sonny will bring his scooter up on Sunday to hang out with me. There will be 3 stages of constant entertainment. Artists will set up booths through out the Colorscape for people to look at and purchase their work. I expect to see a lot of people here. Last year it was very crowded and we had a good time. All types of food vendors but they are expensive and not as good as you expect it to be. At least for me it wasn't.

My apartment is just across the street so I can drive around a bit on Jazzy and then come back home. After awhile I can go back out if I want. They said rain or shine so I will see. I have a poncho that will completely cover Jazzy so I don't get it all wet. But if it rains I doubt I will be going out in it.


----------



## katlupe

When I moved here four years ago I brought credit card debt with me. My husband had a good SSD check and then when he turned 65, it became his regular check. SS. It would have been easy to live on out there but he spent money we did not have using credit. Once he had a bunch of credit cards and loans he had me get some. Not as many as he had. Then when I was eligible for my SS I took over paying my own. I took our names off each other credit cards. I had a very small check since I never worked at jobs that made a lot of money. Then when I was able to get Medicare I signed up for part B even though I had to pay $134. a month out of my check. He did not want me to sign up for it. Well of course, he had the VA for health insurance and I had nothing. I figured they would be carting me off to jail for not having anything but they never did. I wanted it in case of an emergency.

It was in my head for about ten years to leave him and my home. I am not saying that we did not have good times. There are a lot of good memories but I had to decide if they were worth staying for or not. No, I was so miserable. Sorry....didn't mean to get sidetracked. I had all this debt when I moved here. Plus a very small check. My goal became to pay off debt and I am pleased to say that I have been doing well with that. Even though I did purchase the batteries for Jazzy a couple of months ago using a card. I considered that an emergency since it is what I use for getting to the stores.

A good share of my check goes for these credit cards and one loan. I am never late. I always pay more than minimum. If there is something I want to buy, I save up for it over a few months time. Many times by the time I saved up the money for it, I change my mind and don't want or need it. Within the next four months, I will have paid off my credit union loan (they are already sending me notices to get a new one with a fifty dollar coupon off!) and that is my biggest payment. Within that same time period, I will have another credit card paid off also.

I am using the "snowball" method on the others. So all the money I paid monthly on the two I paid off will go toward those. It will be a relief to me to get them down and gone. If I could sell anything from my storage locker and put that money onto this debt I will or would. Once the loan is gone though, I will be able to add enough money on these other cards to make a difference. I have removed them all from Amazon, Netrition and Walmart online. I did not set up an emergency fund because if I have cash in a bank account then it affects all the help I get. I think they do not want you to pay off your debt. In my eyes that would be stealing and my credit score was a factor for this subsidized living here. So the money I would have used for auto expenses is basically what I use to pay these off. 

I know I did not make the right choices in life or in men. But not going to worry about that now. I see the light at the end of the tunnel today.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I took a walk in the two parks across the street. The tent people were setting up the tents for ColorScape 2022. There were people working on setting up two more stages. The park across the street, East Park has a permanent stage already. Today will be a big day of preparing for the week-end. The street will be blocked off but probably not until tomorrow. There is a big tent set up in front of my apartment building but the other side where the Art Council is. They usually give art lessons through out the week end to children there. Lots of food vendor trucks will be here too. Too expensive for cheap food for me.


----------



## katlupe

Well, I have not made it to Colorscape at all today. Have not left my apartment yet. I will have a package to get when it is delivered. Other than that I am not sure I will go across the street. Just been busy and into my various projects. 

I did finally make my coleslaw this morning. Getting ready to hard boil some eggs in the IP. But most of the day so far, I have been editing documents and filing them in the newer external hard drive. The time just gets away from me. It is actually time for me to clean my bunny boy's cage. I can do the eggs while I do his cage. By that time it will be time to cook up some taco meat for about three days of meals. Then it is easy to use for my suppers. Just add a poached or fried egg on top. Keto fast food!


----------



## MarciKS

You're not gonna believe this kat. I made a brand new facebook acct. and I have zero friends on it. All I've done is liked some posts, shared some posts since my page is public and I posted a couple things that weren't bad. I got banned for 2 days for no reason.


----------



## katlupe

MarciKS said:


> You're not gonna believe this kat. I made a brand new facebook acct. and I have zero friends on it. All I've done is liked some posts, shared some posts since my page is public and I posted a couple things that weren't bad. I got banned for 2 days for no reason.


Did they at least tell you why? I am really enjoying my time away from there.


----------



## MarciKS

katlupe said:


> Did they at least tell you why? I am really enjoying my time away from there.


Apparently I hit the like button so much they considered it spam.


----------



## katlupe

For some reason I slept later than usual today. Got my shower and then had an upset stomach after my coffee. A serving of my homemade yogurt took care of that. Now I am getting things done but later than usual. That is okay as I do not live by a schedule. Going to check my mail in a minute and get my breakfast going. I am expecting a package from Amazon for my son so it should be here today. 

I took a break from writing the story I am working on over the week-end. Now I am ready to get back to it. Instead all week-end I worked on transferring files from the text program to Libre Office. Then to the external hard drive. I made a lot of progress on that project. 

I may be in the "walker club" but that is beyond my doing. If I have something that I cannot control such as bad knees and lymphedema it is not my fault. Same as people who get other health conditions. Even though I use a walker, I still do things and go for walks and other things. It reminds me of what my aide said to me. She mentioned that most of her clients don't do anything. Watch television or reading most of the day. They don't want to do anything even if they could. 

I just wish when people respond to threads about things like that they would not target people using walkers or chairs like they are lazy or something. Just because everybody cannot do what you are doing is no reason to put them down. It may hurt their feelings (Yes, people do have feelings no matter what age they are!). Same as if I put someone down because they were on prescription drugs or some other treatment. A walker gives a person the independence to walk somewhere and yes, walking with a walker is exercise too.


----------



## katlupe

My new aide was here for the third time today. She does a good job. I like that I didn't have to tell her to mop the kitchen floor she just went and got the mop out and went to work on it. I admit, I drop everything! Whatever I am doing in the kitchen it ends up on the floor. I try to clean it up but sometimes it is hard. Depends on if it is morning or night. I am good at stuff in the morning. Not so much at night. She is going to help me clean out the storage locker. I am looking forward to that. Maybe not next week but soon. 

Today I drove to the store on Jazzy. I am afraid that noise that Sonny says is not important........is important! One of the front caster wheels (the small ones on the front) is not right. That is where the noise is coming from and it is wobbly. The other front one is not. So I am going to find out if the tire place would consider putting on new ones for me if I buy them and bring them over there. They probably have the right type of equipment to work on it. After Sonny worked on changing the big tires and the batteries, I do not want to ask him to do this. It is difficult for him to get down on the floor to work on it. Even if they charge me $100. to do it, it would be worth it to me. If the wheel came off while I was driving it I am afraid of what could happen to me. 

I think the Grand Union might not be able to stay in business here. Every time I go there the store is empty. Walmart is packed, Price Chopper is pretty busy and Aldi's is usually busy. The thing about Grand Union is that it is only grocery store that people can walk to if you live downtown. I would hate to see the store empty. The whole plaza has one rental furniture store and the grocery store. Norwich is a small city but it would be nice to keep the grocery store for people who do not have cars.


----------



## katlupe

This morning is a nice start to my day. 45 degrees out, wish it would stay that all day. I opened my window just to get some fresh air in. I can hear birds in the distance. Nothing like I was used to before moving here. I always remind myself that in the long run, I am better off here. Can't wish to ever go back to that life. 

I have been working on my computer which is the thing I like to do more than anything. For some reason I think every time Ubuntu updates the software I lose my printer and have to re-install it. So I will do that today. I need the printer!


----------



## katlupe

I have had a few days of too much worry. For one thing the other day my son comes here and has a black eye. I ask him what happened to his eye? He says he just woke up. That gave him a black eye? So I told him to look in the mirror and he does and sees it. Does not seem to be concerned and does not know how he got it. 

Two weeks ago the maintenance man, Rich, put two bedbug traps in everyone's apartment to see if you had them. I itched for two weeks just thinking about it. No bites. Didn't see any. Itched anyway. Yesterday I was worried all morning until he came in and checked the traps. None. My itchiness ceased! It was just in brain I guess.

One good thing that happened yesterday was my friend had gone to the food give away they have every month at a local church. She gives away what she does not like or use. So she brought me a dozen of eggs and a few other things for my son. You really need a car to go the food give away so I don't go. But I only eat low carbs so most of the foods that give are high carbs and processed with bad ingredients. She always brings me eggs.........that is something I always eat. Every day in fact. 

Since not being on fakebook, I have done so much. Sonny gives me messages from my friends and they all are asking how much longer will I be gone. They all miss me. Well, I post a lot on there. Free content keeps that site and others going. I do miss my family and friends though so I will probably go back but not as much and definitely not writing much on there. Maybe I will tell everyone to come here! Haha   I don't want this site to become so big that we don't know each other. 

Making my list of what I am going to do today right now. If I don't do that then I never leave my computer.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL..Kat... I've never seen a bed bug in real life.. but even I started to scratch as I was reading your account of it...  power of suggestion


----------



## katlupe

Feels like fall is definitely in the air. Woke up to being cold.......which I love! Opened the window so I am enjoying some fresh air for now.

I am going to be doing an elimination diet starting officially on Wednesday. I chose Wednesday because I should be finished with my homemade yogurt by then. Did not want it to go to waste. It is so good! So this morning after my regular coffee with heavy cream, I made another two cups of coffee but put it in one big cup with butter........now I know that probably does not sound good to you (it didn't to me either). Butter is cream so makes sense to use that instead of store bought cream which has all kinds of other ingredients added to it. I want to get used to drinking this now. It is good but of course, it is not cream so does not taste the same. I can get used to it. 

Right now I am waiting on the PHD Virtual Summit to begin. It is being videoed live on Keto Chow's channel. I will just listen to it while I do household chores and make breakfast. I have been looking forward to this. Good speakers at this conference in Nashville today.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> PHD Virtual Summit


Looked it up. Seems it's starting soon. Think I'll check it out.

I remember several years ago, buttered coffee was a big thing. All the recipes called for grass-fed only, unsalted butter.

I tried it once, with regular salty butter. It was delicious.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Looked it up. Seems it's starting soon. Think I'll check it out.
> 
> I remember several years ago, buttered coffee was a big thing. All the recipes called for grass-fed only, unsalted butter.
> 
> I tried it once, with regular salty butter. It was delicious.


Dr. Berry recommends to not dwell on grass-fed only but the best that you can afford. If you can't afford anything other than basic products it is still better than high carbs, bad oils or other ingredients. I use store brand salted butter. 

The coffee with butter is really good! I was surprised. Good timing since the heavy cream has gone up in price. So has butter but I have a big supply.


----------



## Pepper

You use salted or sweet butter in your coffee?  Which one?  I'm a coffee fanatic who must know!


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> You use salted or sweet butter in your coffee?  Which one?  I'm a coffee fanatic who must know!


I use salted butter. If you follow a keto/carnivore/low-carbs food plans you need more salt. 

I pour hot coffee onto about 2-3 TBSP. of butter and then use the immersion blender to froth it up. Creamy and light! It is good so I will be drinking this from now.


----------



## Pepper

Does the coffee taste salty?  Mixing salty and sweet has become common in chocolate bars.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Does the coffee taste salty?  Mixing salty and sweet has become common in chocolate bars.


It doesn't to me but what surprised me is how creamy it is. Joe from 2 Krazy Ketos showed how to do it on their YouTube channel and after everyone tried it now they love it. He even adds a raw egg to their coffee. My eggs are store eggs so I won't be doing that.


----------



## katlupe

@Pepper


----------



## RadishRose

No egg for me. I can't even stand cooked, but runny eggs.


----------



## katlupe

I tried to wear my compression stockings today, I really did. Then went out to the dumpster and across the street to the park. I could not walk at all. Had to turn around and come back. Took off the stockings and now feel some relief. So have my legs up and sitting here in the air conditioning and drinking cold water. Feeling better. Some days my feet are not swollen at all and some very much. Today is a very much day. 

Today I decided to start the elimination challenge. I am anxious to see results so today is the day. A lot of people have issues with dairy and I hope that is not true for me. I do love my dairy and it has been a big part of my low-carb journey. But if I could live with less pain and more mobility I would gladly give it up.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> No egg for me. I can't even stand cooked, but runny eggs.


The video actually shows three ways to make the coffee. With butter only. With Keto Chow (or another brand of protein shake or meal replacement). Or with the raw egg. I only want the butter right now.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I tried to wear my compression stockings today, I really did. Then went out to the dumpster and across the street to the park. I could not walk at all. Had to turn around and come back. Took off the stockings and now feel some relief. So have my legs up and sitting here in the air conditioning and drinking cold water. Feeling better. Some days my feet are not swollen at all and some very much. Today is a very much day.
> 
> Today I decided to start the elimination challenge. I am anxious to see results so today is the day. A lot of people have issues with dairy and I hope that is not true for me. I do love my dairy and it has been a big part of my low-carb journey. But if I could live with less pain and more mobility I would gladly give it up.


Good luck Kat. I hope you nail it down soon.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Good luck Kat. I hope you nail it down soon.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I made a huge list of things I need to do. Might not get them done........no, I won't get them all done, but it is a start. Summer is so hot for me that when fall comes, it is like time to get things done. I can do things comfortably. Even though it is hot in here I opened the window so some fresh air would come inside. Figure that would be good for my bunny boy. I wish I could take him outside but not here. So have to make the best of it.

Now I am going to work on some things on my computer. That will keep me busy till time to clean the cage and cook some mmmmmm!......Liver! Going to cook up enough for two meals and put one serving in the freezer. Though I will need to take a trip out to the dumpster.

I was complaining about the beds around our building being neglected. Nobody weeded them at all. I would have if I was physically able to. Yesterday a landscaping company was here and tore everything out and was putting soil in. So now I hear them working out there but can't see it from my windows. I will see what it is going on when I go out. 

This is what it looked like:







Between those beds and the dumpster which was allowed to go a couple of weeks without being emptied (because Conifer did not pay their bill!!!!) the outside has been looking like the ghetto. I did not say anything to them about it but we are paying our rent and I expect them to keep it up to standards.


----------



## katlupe

I saw what they did to those beds. They took out everything, put new dirt in. Cleaned them out real good. Then replanted the original plants. Right now they don't look so good but maybe in a couple of weeks they will bounce back. If so, I will take a picture to show you.

I made a batch of an holistic tea I drink a few times a year. It will be about four canning jars full. So I will drink 2 oz. of it twice a day till it is gone. Just good for my body and I have been using for years now. At 7:30 I have to strain it and put it in the jars and when it cools into the refrigerator. I made it early this morning.

My aide was sick today (what else is new?) so I did my own vacuuming. Vacuumed extra good, moving the furniture out and getting under it good. My bunny loves to sleep under my chair and I keep a doggie blanket under it for him so I moved that and got it good. The vacuum cleaner was full of hay and rabbit fur. And it was just vacuumed last week. Rabbits lose a lot of fur! 

I made beef liver for my supper today. It was the best I ever made. Don't know what I did different except I did not cook any onions with it since I am not eating any vegetables right now. I thought it would not be very good but it is important to eat some every week....whether you are keto or not. 

One thing I am going to research is how to save yourself if you are choking and nobody else is with you. I do have dental issues right now, for awhile in fact. Chewing the liver or even steak can be a problem unless I concentrate and do not get distracted. Three times eating the liver it scared me. I thought I was going to choke on it. I will let you know what I find out because it could be important for others to know that too.


----------



## katlupe

I am missing my Keto Chow ice cream in the Creami but otherwise I am doing pretty good on the Triple B & E challenge. Only on day 4 but when you start something like this the beginning is always harder than ten days past. Then it becomes a habit and if you start seeing and feeling much better you can easily stick with it. I wish I had started it on September first like most of the people in the 2 Krazy Ketos group. They are only doing it for 30 days and have had great results already. I am determined to stick with it for 90 days or maybe till the last of December. I shall see. Then you add foods back in one at a time for a week each. That is to see if something is affecting your well being. 

The morning started off with a small storm and rain. Still raining but gently. That is the kind of rain I like. Especially if it rains like that all day. Plus it is good for those plants that were replanted in those beds. So it is a good thing. People complain so much about the weather. It is like no matter what it is nobody likes it. The only thing I don't like is storms. Thunder and lightning. Hurricanes. Tornadoes. I have never been in a dust storm or an earthquake but I don't imagine I'd like those either. NY weather for the most part is pretty pleasant. I'd rather have a cooler summer though. Since I no longer have a garden a cooler summer is welcome.

Sonny was sick the last couple of days because he ate chili from Wendy's that he said didn't taste right. I really don't care to eat restaurant food any longer and the only time I do is with him. Most of them use bad oils (soybean, canola, corn or any vegetable oil) on their grills and in their foods. You can pretty much tell when you have had those after not having them for a long period. They are inflammatory and will affect me. So I stay away from them. Besides that though is the handling of foods behind the scene that worries me. Sometimes they add old ingredients into a dish. It is just better to do your own cooking.


----------



## katlupe

If you happened to read my post on what are you doing today then you know fleas have overtaken my life for now. Rabbit has his first case at 8 years old. I have thoroughly cleaned most of my apartment this morning. As soon as I feel up to it I will be combing him taking the fleas off with the comb.

I love animals so much but when I really think about it they have caused me so much worry and work over the years. I don't mind the work so much but it is the worry that is hard to deal with. The trouble with rabbits is they have very fragile bodies. Everything affects them. For instance flea medicines. Though I gave one of those that you apply to the back of the neck to my cats and to my dog, one of my cats, Patches started drooling instantly. She acted so weird that I washed it right off. I would never dare put that on Rabbit. He is worth all the work but I wish the worry wasn't part of it.

I won't finish this project today but I got a good start on it. I will be getting up early tomorrow to continue. I work great in the morning but not so much in the afternoon.......like now. I want to sit back and put my feet up but need to clean his cage and then go out to the dumpster.


----------



## Pepper

(((Kat))) (((Rabbit)))
Oh no, shouldn't have done that, now I have fleas! 

Aw, Kat, we do it cause we love them so!


----------



## katlupe

My coffee in the morning has evolved into a "coffee experience" as Joe from 2 Krazy Ketos calls it. Used to be I would get up hit the brew button on my coffeemaker and not really do anything till I had my first few sips. No more. Now after my morning scripture reading and prayers, I hit that brew button. Then I put some butter, about a tablespoon, into a pyrex large measuring cup (I use it as a mixing bowl) and pour the hot coffee in. Then using the immersion blender make the butter coffee.........frothy and hot. It is so good that I can't believe it. It took me awhile hearing about it from people in my keto group before I tried it. Now I don't have to pay those high prices for heavy whipping cream (recently the prices have gone up every time I went to the store). 

Today is day #8 of my Triple B & E (Beef Bacon Butter & Eggs) challenge. I want to do this for 90 days. As I said before it is an elimination diet. It is the way you see if any foods have been causing you not to lose weight or certain health issues. Sugar, vegetable oils, grains, fruit and starchy vegetables have not been a regular part of my diet since last fall. But I had those times when I would binge on some or eat in a restaurant and not order keto friendly food. 

One thing that is important for me to remember is that as with any alternative health remedies is that in the beginning when you are getting rid of the toxins in your body you will feel worse. That is why the term for people starting a keto food lifestyle is called the "keto flu". Same with Triple B & E. I have been drinking my herbal tea also which is also cleansing toxins out of my body. I notice I have more energy even though I am under stress (due to fleas!) and I am not feeling bloated ever. I am hopeful about this and especially about improving my mobility, even if it is just a little bit. Alternative health always takes time since it is working on eliminating the problems, not just covering the symptoms up.

Going to rest today until it is time to go shopping with Sonny. Rabbit needs spring mix since the one I ordered from Aldi's was full of spinach which he hates and it is not really good for him.


----------



## CathyHorn

Have fun shopping and tell Sonny I said "Hi!"


----------



## hollydolly

CathyHorn said:


> Have fun shopping and tell Sonny I said "Hi!"


are you and @katlupe friends in real life  ?


----------



## CathyHorn

hollydolly said:


> are you and @katlupe friends in real life ?



Yes, we've been friends for many years


----------



## hollydolly

CathyHorn said:


> Yes, we've been friends for many years


How lovely...


----------



## katlupe

I got a recipe for making rabbit cookies and think I will get the ingredients today. Sounds like he might like these. Actually the shopping I am doing today is mainly for my son. If I shop for him I can at least get him a few days worth of food. If he shops he spends it in one day and is back to get more money (out of his own money). 

Sonny is getting a late start.........been on the phone with me while I cooked my breakfast and even while I ate it (and I am a slow eater!). He of course, didn't get home till after one this morning. The races ran late. So it will be awhile before he gets here.


----------



## katlupe

I haven't had a very good day today. This flea thing is hard for me to take care of. If there was a vet in my area that took rabbits I'd just go there. He'd have to ride in a car whether he wanted to or not. I hate to give him chemicals (Revolution) but trying to comb them off is almost impossible. And I have a couple other things causing me stress so all together it makes for a horrible time. Physically it is too much for me but I am the only one who can do this. So I shall press on......
Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> I haven't had a very good day today. This flea thing is hard for me to take care of. If there was a vet in my area that took rabbits I'd just go there. He'd have to ride in a car whether he wanted to or not. I hate to give him chemicals (Revolution) but trying to comb them off is almost impossible. And I have a couple other things causing me stress so all together it makes for a horrible time. Physically it is too much for me but I am the only one who can do this. So I shall press on......
> Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


Call the vet tommorrow and ask him if they have a pill available for bunnies.  When I got my last puppy (rescue) 10 years ago, she had fleas.  My vet gave me a few pills for her that got rid of the fleas until she could take a heartworm/fleas combo.  They were about 15.00 each but there might be something cheaper by now.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Call the vet tommorrow and ask him if they have a pill available for bunnies.  When I got my last puppy (rescue) 10 years ago, she had fleas.  My vet gave me a few pills for her that got rid of the fleas until she could take a heartworm/fleas combo.  They were about 15.00 each but there might be something cheaper by now.


None of the vets around here will take a rabbit. They call them "exotic" pets and don't take them. There was one vet that neutered him so maybe tomorrow I will see if he is still around. They say Revolution for cats is the one that is safe for rabbits. I am nervous about giving him something but I think I have to take a chance.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> None of the vets around here will take a rabbit. They call them "exotic" pets and don't take them. There was one vet that neutered him so maybe tomorrow I will see if he is still around. They say Revolution for cats is the one that is safe for rabbits. I am nervous about giving him something but I think I have to take a chance.


Maybe you could call a vet that takes care of rabbitts that is not in your area but would be willing to give you advice since they are no exotic vets in your area.


----------



## Bella

Kat, I'm sorry to hear you and Rabbit are having flea trouble. They're a PITA to get rid of. As an alternative non-toxic treatment, have you considered using food-grade diatomaceous earth?

https://www.fleabites.net/safe-flea-treatment-for-rabbits-6-effective-methods/

https://www.fleabites.net/kill-fleas-with-diatomaceous-earth-powder/

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/degen.html


----------



## katlupe

Today has not been a very good day for me. I did not go to Bingo because I do not feel very good. Going to go rest in front of the television now.


----------



## Blessed

Make sure you eat some dinner and stay hydrated.  Hopefully tommorrow you will feel better.  Was it another stressful day?


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Make sure you eat some dinner and stay hydrated.  Hopefully tommorrow you will feel better.  Was it another stressful day?


Very stressful. I have a few things going on and it seems everything always happens at the same time.


----------



## Kika

Bella said:


> food-grade diatomaceous earth?


I have used that when I had my little poodle who was allergic to everything.
I bought it on amazon, very inexpensive, and you don't need much for a bunny.
It is really good, and most people do not know about it.  Nontoxic and not messy.
If you decide, make sure it is food grade and not pool grade.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> I have used that when I had my little poodle who was allergic to everything.
> I bought it on amazon, very inexpensive, and you don't need much for a bunny.
> It is really good, and most people do not know about it.  Nontoxic and not messy.
> If you decide, make sure it is food grade and not pool grade.


Yeah, I know about it. I have a bag of it in my storage locker. I used it for my horses for parasites. You have to be very careful with though due to the dust that can get in small animals lungs. Even my horses would cough and cough when I used it. I used to rub it on my legs when I would go out into the forest at my house because it helps with tick prevention. Rabbits' lungs are very fragile, just about every part of their body is fragile.


----------



## Kika

katlupe said:


> Even my horses would cough and cough when I used it. I used to rub it on my legs when I would go out into the forest at my house because it helps with tick prevention.


Hmm, My poodle did not cough,  I just held him and rubbed small amounts in little circles on his body with my fingertips.  It is a lung irritant, but I am imagining that putting it on a horse would make clouds of it?  Not sure I know nothing about horses, nor bunnies.  I hope you get some peace from them soon.


----------



## katlupe

Kika said:


> Hmm, My poodle did not cough,  I just held him and rubbed small amounts in little circles on his body with my fingertips.  It is a lung irritant, but I am imagining that putting it on a horse would make clouds of it?  Not sure I know nothing about horses, nor bunnies.  I hope you get some peace from them soon.


I put it in the horses' water for worms. Even people can drink it for parasites.


----------



## Kika

When I bought it I made a mistake and ordered a 4 lb jar.  That is a LOT. When I had ants on my windowsill, this took care of it in a short time.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny took me to my doctor's appointment today. Then we went to the Spiedie & Rib pit. Took our time eating and just had fun enjoying each other's company. The main thing about this man is he keeps me laughing (and probably everyone he knows too). Then stopped at Walmart on the way home so I could get more spring mix and blackberries for my bunny boy. He was here a couple of hours. After he left I had to do Rabbit's cage and then my friend stopped by to see me. A stressful day for me but turned out really nice.


----------



## katlupe

When I moved here in 2018 I was wondering how I would adjust to living in a city and in an apartment building with other people. I have actually adjusted pretty good. My floor is very quiet not much different than living secluded for so many years. No forest though. No garden either. I realized though the last year or so I was having trouble doing all the physical work it entailed. My husband complained constantly about the work and the only thing he did about it was get angry, have temper tantrums and smoke pot. I wanted more than that.

I have made some very close friends and that is one of the things I missed living out in the forest. I didn't have any contact on a regular basis with people. I find that I like having friends. Sometimes you have to change something you are doing even if you miss it after you change it. It does take time to adjust to those changes. Sometimes you find that you do not belong any longer to the group of friends you used to have. I still belong to some homesteading forums and sometimes I go there when I want to research something. Other than that I no longer have anything in common with those people.

Since I changed my blog to address problems or situations that an older person in their 60's might come across it is better. I am more comfortable writing it about those type of subjects. It is what I am about now. Seventy years old and figuring out how to survive on my own in this world I find myself in now. Out at Peaceful Forest, I did not have to address the current problems of the regular world. Now I do.


----------



## bingo

we use vet's  best...chewy  ...made from essential  oils...cloves..peppermint...oh...a few others


----------



## katlupe

I was not able to finish putting my new chair together. The parts on the arm rests did not seem to fit. So I put it aside and when Sonny comes up he will finish it for me. My chicken soup though came out perfect! I am listing a few items in my local Pennysaver to sell. If the item is less than $100. your ad is free. So I listed my Cuisinart ice cream maker for $45.00. I have a few other items.......well, more than a few. If I have luck with this one I am thinking of trying it with more things. Nothing is very much money, I just want to empty out my storage locker.


----------



## katlupe

Early morning, a single car horn going off for a irritating length of time disrupts the quiet I usually appreciate. Second morning in a row this has happened. Not being familiar with this feature of cars I often wonder if it is sign the car is being messed with by a would be thief. Not sure if this sound is more annoying than the garbage truck that empties the dumpster at my building and the ones of the businesses along South Broad Street. Neither waken me as I am up and drinking coffee long before the noise starts.

The last few days I have been on a binge of studio apartment decor videos. I have lived here for four years and want to make some changes. It is the reason I really love living in an apartment. Making changes is not costly and I can re-purpose various items. I find as I get older the "minimalist" look appeals to me more and more. Less to clean! Yes, that is the main reason I find I am taking things down and out. Wall decor is another story since I cannot reach any of it and will have to decide how much I want to change that. It does look the same to me, boring now. Whatever I choose, it has to go with my brightly colored rugs. I cannot afford to change them. I put them down because I was afraid of Rabbit ruining the carpeting. Yet, he did not try. Actually it was people coming into my apartment who caused the light beige carpeting to become discolored. Even my carpet shampooer did not clean it. 

The main thing I will work on today will be my two large dressers. The drawers are pretty organized for the most part. But about three drawers need to be redone. I hate drawers that are stuffed. I like to look inside and see exactly where everything is. It sounds weird I know, but last time I did this I put all my DVDs in two drawers of my vanity. After years and years of sitting in front of it to apply make-up I no longer do that........not ever. I do that in the bathroom because the light is better and I can be closer to the mirror and the water. Not that I wear make-up very often. I can't remember the last time I put some on. Mostly just eyebrow make-up. When I get my dental work completed and have new dentures I will be back to using lipstick again. I like lipstick.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday Sonny came to finish putting my new office chair together. All I can say about it is that being pink it is pretty. Does not feel very comfortable but I am not sending it back. I will most likely have to buy another one. I knew I should only buy furniture that I can see in person first. Sit on and see how it fits me. Chairs, beds and shoes are things that I like to buy in person when possible. Of course, I am not taking it apart to send it back. My old chair was worn out though so I am giving that to Sonny to use in his garage. 

I will most likely move my computer to the portable table today so I can sit on my favorite chair which is not an office chair. I like to sit with my back against a solid back. The office chair leans back and Sonny had fixed it so it would not do that. It didn't yesterday but this morning it does. I know I got what I paid for.........pretty! 

I have been watching decorating videos and I really enjoy them, but..........I need to find ones that are for people who more like me. Someone needs to make a channel for disabled, over 60, on a budget, living alone and have to do things for themselves. I can take bits and pieces of some but for the most part I have to come up with my ideas. I want to use what I already own for the most part. The videos I have been watching do get my brain working and figuring out how I can do things differently.

Well I ate off keto for the last couple of days. I will today as well because I have a little bit more of the chicken noodle soup to finish off. It did make me feel better. Maybe that is just in my head because my mother always made it for us when anyone did not feel good. It feels strange to eat carbs after so long of not eating them. It is the noodles. For some reason chicken soup without them does not comfort me as much.


----------



## katlupe

This is a decorating video I came across this morning and enjoyed. Of course, this is not the way I can live but liked how he had created a lifestyle that reflects his personality.


----------



## Pinky

katlupe said:


> This is a decorating video I came across this morning and enjoyed. Of course, this is not the way I can live but liked how he had created a lifestyle that reflects his personality.


@katlupe 

What an exceptionally talented young man. He is definitely a very unique person. 
I perked up when he mentioned Black Creek Pioneer Village. Most students here go on field trips there.
Thanks for posting his video, Kat.


----------



## Jackie23

Yes, I agree.....wonderful and amazing, his home is exquisite.


----------



## Old_Dame

katlupe said:


> Yesterday Sonny came to finish putting my new office chair together. All I can say about it is that being pink it is pretty. Does not feel very comfortable but I am not sending it back. I will most likely have to buy another one. I knew I should only buy furniture that I can see in person first. Sit on and see how it fits me. Chairs, beds and shoes are things that I like to buy in person when possible. Of course, I am not taking it apart to send it back. My old chair was worn out though so I am giving that to Sonny to use in his garage.
> 
> I will most likely move my computer to the portable table today so I can sit on my favorite chair which is not an office chair. I like to sit with my back against a solid back. The office chair leans back and Sonny had fixed it so it would not do that. It didn't yesterday but this morning it does. I know I got what I paid for.........pretty!
> 
> I have been watching decorating videos and I really enjoy them, but..........I need to find ones that are for people who more like me. Someone needs to make a channel for disabled, over 60, on a budget, living alone and have to do things for themselves. I can take bits and pieces of some but for the most part I have to come up with my ideas. I want to use what I already own for the most part. The videos I have been watching do get my brain working and figuring out how I can do things differently.
> 
> Well I ate off keto for the last couple of days. I will today as well because I have a little bit more of the chicken noodle soup to finish off. It did make me feel better. Maybe that is just in my head because my mother always made it for us when anyone did not feel good. It feels strange to eat carbs after so long of not eating them. It is the noodles. For some reason chicken soup without them does not comfort me as much.


Hello, Kat


Your warm sentiments towards memory of your mother, and her chicken soup; makes me smile.

We share mutual feeling: as I too embrace my mother’s ginger-chicken soup with special affection.  She lovingly made it, whenever the family came down with a cold or the flu.

You might appreciate the link I’ve enclosed, regarding the healing benefits of chicken soup; as you’re quite right in attributing a sense of well-being from having consumed it.

The Healing Benefits of Chicken Soup — Dr. Sally's Kitchen - Functional Medicine

Furthermore, thank you for posting the video on Rajiv Surendra; I enjoyed it immensely.  After viewing, I clearly see in mind’s eye the direction you wish to take in terms of creating meaningful space in your home.

I love the concept so much, I’m looking forward towards revamping my living quarters as well!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> This is a decorating video I came across this morning and enjoyed. Of course, this is not the way I can live but liked how he had created a lifestyle that reflects his personality.


I enjoyed this immensely, too!  He has remarkable taste and incredible talent. Wish I could live there, too. I loved the weave of that brown suit jacket he took out of the closet. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## katlupe

Today I surprised myself. I haven't felt good for the last few days yet yesterday I cleaned off my window sill and the area around the air conditioner. I took all the clutter that accumulated there out. Left only some houseplants, 3 vases of artificial flowers, one horse head bookend and a bobble head bunny. That inspired me so much that today I took down all the pictures on my gallery wall next to my computer. Family photos that I love but am just tired of the same old wall. So far I have replaced them with two posters I had in my bathroom. 

I would rather have posters that are framed. But I am trying to stick to a budget with no extra spending until I have the batteries for Jazzy and that new chair I bought in April paid for. I should have them paid off by March or earlier. As long as I do not buy any extras. I can do that. So anyway,, I am aiming for an uncluttered look. Honestly, sometimes the clutter look clutters my brain. 

Then I took a walk after I went out to the dumpster. There was music and booths out in the park by the courthouse today. I didn't go there. I went the other way and went in the front door of the Service Pharmacy and bought some bagels. Then out the back door and back home. I didn't expect to take a walk but I did. Not as long as usual but it was nice walk. Lots of people on the streets. Came home and finished up some of this work so I can sit at the computer. Now washing dishes and cleaning up the kitchen. I have to do it in little bits. I get it done though.


----------



## RadishRose

Sounds like a good day, Kat.

I went to the store for onions and a box of Kleenex. I left $66.00 later..


----------



## Blessed

As far as your home is concerned, you should decorate it with things you enjoy,  that give you joy.  It is your refuge, your piece of the world that calms and comforts you. My home is filled mixed with things I have chosen and other things that belonged to family members.   Would others think it an odd mix, yes, but it is my home.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> As far as your home is concerned, you should decorate it with things you enjoy,  that give you joy.  It is your refuge, your piece of the world that calms and comforts you. My home is filled mixed with things I have chosen and other things that belonged to family members.   Would others think it an odd mix, yes, but it is my home.


That is what I have done. Clutter does not give me joy. I got rid of a lot when I moved here. This is a studio apartment and any excess is too much. I just keep doing it little by little. I like changing it from time to time. Though due to the layout it is not easy to do. I am proud of it though I do not have a lot of visitors. It is my sanctuary.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Early morning, a single car horn going off for a irritating length of time disrupts the quiet I usually appreciate. Second morning in a row this has happened. Not being familiar with this feature of cars I often wonder if it is sign the car is being messed with by a would be thief. Not sure if this sound is more annoying than the garbage truck that empties the dumpster at my building and the ones of the businesses along South Broad Street. Neither waken me as I am up and drinking coffee long before the noise starts.
> 
> The last few days I have been on a binge of studio apartment decor videos. I have lived here for four years and want to make some changes. It is the reason I really love living in an apartment. Making changes is not costly and I can re-purpose various items. I find as I get older the "minimalist" look appeals to me more and more. Less to clean! Yes, that is the main reason I find I am taking things down and out. Wall decor is another story since I cannot reach any of it and will have to decide how much I want to change that. It does look the same to me, boring now. Whatever I choose, it has to go with my brightly colored rugs. I cannot afford to change them. I put them down because I was afraid of Rabbit ruining the carpeting. Yet, he did not try. Actually it was people coming into my apartment who caused the light beige carpeting to become discolored. Even my carpet shampooer did not clean it.
> 
> The main thing I will work on today will be my two large dressers. The drawers are pretty organized for the most part. But about three drawers need to be redone. I hate drawers that are stuffed. I like to look inside and see exactly where everything is. It sounds weird I know, but last time I did this I put all my DVDs in two drawers of my vanity. After years and years of sitting in front of it to apply make-up I no longer do that........not ever. I do that in the bathroom because the light is better and I can be closer to the mirror and the water. Not that I wear make-up very often. I can't remember the last time I put some on. Mostly just eyebrow make-up. When I get my dental work completed and have new dentures I will be back to using lipstick again. I like lipstick.


i am slowly going minimalist,i have got alot done.so much easier to clean !


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i am slowly going minimalist,i have got alot done.so much easier to clean !


That's how I have been doing it too. Slowly. You are so right, it is way easier to clean!

I just took all the pictures I had hanging on my wall down. Put up the posters I had in my bathroom there instead. Simpler and neater. Of course my son came to see me today and he was disappointed the pictures where not on the wall. I am thinking of putting them all in an album so if I want to look at them I can just leaf through them (or my son when he is here). Picture frames are big dust collectors.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit is in his cage, waiting for me to shut my computer off and turn off the light over it. Then he will jump out of his cage in one leap hoping to meet me on his runner rug where I feed him. He has done his best to train me to give him berries before I sit down for the night in front of the television. I usually set up the coffee maker for morning and then he has to wait. He will peek around the corner into the kitchen. We have lived here since 2018 and he has never ventured into the kitchen. He will not cross that gold metal transition strip between the tile floor and the carpeting. So he just waits........


----------



## katlupe

Today is errands day. Sonny will take me to the post office to get money orders for my rent and for my son's. I am going to include a note with his rent asking for a key replacement. This is nuts that his landlord has not given him a key for the outside door. He got locked out this morning when he went to the store a couple doors down to get some food. So he came here and nothing I could do about it. He went back and I didn't hear from him for awhile so I called his apartment and he answered.........you would think he would have let me know that he got in. 

I am making a beef vegetable soup in the IP right now. Taking a rest before I have to get ready to go with Sonny. I cleaned my curio cabinet out this morning. Took it apart and cleaned all the glass and mirrors. Then each cat figurine. Put it back so it would not look so packed. The two top shelves have cats only and the bottom one has all the other stuff including my dolls and the birthday cake plate. I also took down the silver Christmas tree I kept on top of it. Decided it was too much stuff and looked cluttered. Now it looks much nicer. 

Today is not my favorite day. In fact, I hate it. I hate going to the store with so many people shopping at the same time. All I really need is food for Rabbit but that means I have to go whether I want to or not. When I get started on a project, I just want to continue with it but now it is really time for me to stop.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Today is errands day. Sonny will take me to the post office to get money orders for my rent and for my son's. I am going to include a note with his rent asking for a key replacement. This is nuts that his landlord has not given him a key for the outside door. He got locked out this morning when he went to the store a couple doors down to get some food. So he came here and nothing I could do about it. He went back and I didn't hear from him for awhile so I called his apartment and he answered.........you would think he would have let me know that he got in.
> 
> I am making a beef vegetable soup in the IP right now. Taking a rest before I have to get ready to go with Sonny. I cleaned my curio cabinet out this morning. Took it apart and cleaned all the glass and mirrors. Then each cat figurine. Put it back so it would not look so packed. The two top shelves have cats only and the bottom one has all the other stuff including my dolls and the birthday cake plate. I also took down the silver Christmas tree I kept on top of it. Decided it was too much stuff and looked cluttered. Now it looks much nicer.
> 
> Today is not my favorite day. In fact, I hate it. I hate going to the store with so many people shopping at the same time. All I really need is food for Rabbit but that means I have to go whether I want to or not. When I get started on a project, I just want to continue with it but now it is really time for me to stop.


I sympathize with you....I hate going to the store too.   On a good day, it takes at least 20 minutes to get there.  Once I'm there, the lot is full and I park far from the doors. Once inside, I have to go from one end of the store to the other, trying to find things.  This would not be necessary if only they would _stop_ rearranging the store!!!  Ok, thanks for letting me rant! 

I hope you get in and out of the store quickly.  And remember.....Rabbit is worth it!


----------



## katlupe

I have made a lot of progress in cleaning out clutter the last few days. What a difference! I am going to keep going on that.

Another thing I am going to do this month is a "no buy" challenge with myself (not doing it with any other groups or people). This means not anything extra other than monthly routine purchases (like Rabbit's hay and other treats or food from the store not Amazon or Netrition). I am concentrating on using food that I have in my cupboards for meals this month. It is hard for me to throw food away or waste it so need to use up whatever I have on hand before buying more. 

You know how when you are shopping you see a product that you have never bought and think you want to try it? Then never do and it sits in the cupboard for years? I am going to take out a number of foods that I can make into something or make a meal out of every evening for the next day. I am looking forward to doing this. I have a number of foods in cans that I stocked up on so need to use those before bringing anything else new in.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I am going to take out a number of foods that I can make into something or make a meal out of every evening for the next day. I am looking forward to doing this.


I am interested to know some of what you come up with.


----------



## CathyHorn

I was thinking about doing the same thing with foods I have here.  Since I moved a few months ago, and had to pack everything from my cabinets and huge pantry, I am now aware of just how much food I have.  Kat, I'm also interested to hear about the dishes you're putting together, if you care to share.


----------



## katlupe

CathyHorn said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing with foods I have here.  Since I moved a few months ago, and had to pack everything from my cabinets and huge pantry, I am now aware of just how much food I have.  Kat, I'm also interested to hear about the dishes you're putting together, if you care to share.


I will share it here. 

Today I just ate the rest of my beef noodle soup. It is good and I find soup to be soothing when I am feeling off.

I am planning on making salmon cakes tomorrow with 2 cans of salmon and pork rind crumbles. I had ordered a case of salmon in the spring but haven't used many yet. I need to look through my cupboards.


----------



## RadishRose

I add stuff to ramen soup. Some of any of these-

swirl an egg in the simmering broth
bits of leftover chicken or pork
torn spinach leaves
handful frozen broccoli or corn
hot pepper flakes/hot chili oil
sesame oil
lots of chopped scallions (my fav)
chopped cilantro
garlic powder (sometimes I fry chopped fresh garlic in oil first)


----------



## TeaBiscuit

katlupe said:


> Another thing I am going to do this month is a "no buy" challenge with myself


I did a "no buy" challenge back in July and it just ended. I went three months on 150.00 of groceries. I am surprised at how well I ate. Sometimes being vegan and eating a whole foods diet definitely has its advantages! (So does buying certain things in bulk!)


----------



## katlupe

TeaBiscuit said:


> I did a "no buy" challenge back in July and it just ended. I went three months on 150.00 of groceries. I am surprised at how well I ate. Sometimes being vegan and eating a whole foods diet definitely has its advantages! (So does buying certain things in bulk!)


I am the opposite of you......keto friendly foods have made my grocery budget less money and simpler preparation time.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have an appointment with my Lymphedema therapist. I have not been wearing my compression stockings nor doing the dry brushing or lymphedema massage. No reason. Just stopped doing it and I know I should be doing it. I wonder if she will be able to tell? 

I failed at the Beef Bacon Butter & Egg challenge. I do not feel right when not eating vegetables and dairy. It has brought me to the conclusion that when I change what I am eating, initially I will feel much better but it does not last. I always go back to Dr. Atkins 1972 books (one is a cookbook). That is easy to follow and I don't have to weight or measure. Sometimes when I follow a group or YouTube channel I get caught up in the hype of something new. Usually I have to sit back and take time to comprehend the information. I know myself and my body. I know what works for me and what does not. 

I honestly missed the Keto Chow ice cream. So I bought real ice cream at the store. I could not resist it and I think what helped me actually stick to keto was the KC ice cream in the first place. So I made up four batches yesterday and had one yesterday. Another thing I missed was creating recipes with dairy, vegetables and meat (but not ALL meat). So I am back to that now. I do not like to shake up my life or my food. Just following what I know and no surprises is what I do best.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Today I have an appointment with my Lymphedema therapist. I have not been wearing my compression stockings nor doing the dry brushing or lymphedema massage. No reason. Just stopped doing it and I know I should be doing it. I wonder if she will be able to tell?
> 
> I failed at the Beef Bacon Butter & Egg challenge. I do not feel right when not eating vegetables and dairy. It has brought me to the conclusion that when I change what I am eating, initially I will feel much better but it does not last. I always go back to Dr. Atkins 1972 books (one is a cookbook). That is easy to follow and I don't have to weight or measure. Sometimes when I follow a group or YouTube channel I get caught up in the hype of something new. Usually I have to sit back and take time to comprehend the information. I know myself and my body. I know what works for me and what does not.
> 
> I honestly missed the Keto Chow ice cream. So I bought real ice cream at the store. I could not resist it and I think what helped me actually stick to keto was the KC ice cream in the first place. So I made up four batches yesterday and had one yesterday. Another thing I missed was creating recipes with dairy, vegetables and meat (but not ALL meat). So I am back to that now. I do not like to shake up my life or my food. Just following what I know and no surprises is what I do best.


i could not do BBBand Egg either,i have to have my green veggies !!


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i could not do BBBand Egg either,i have to have my green veggies !!


They help for sure. I love salads and have usually had meat and salad and it is satisfying.


----------



## katlupe

My appointment with my Lymphedema therapist went very well. So relaxing to have someone massage lotion in your feet, ankles and legs for a half an hour. I wish someone came to my home to do that every day. That's how good it felt. She said my Lymphedema had not increased in size (she takes measurements each time) and that I have a mild case. So I do not need to go back till January (unless it is a bad snow day).

Then Sonny took me to the restaurant at the truckstop for lunch. It has become my favorite place to eat when we go to Binghamton. We sat in there longer than necessary after we finished eating, drinking coffee and talking. Not many people in there at that time. Mainly truckers. Sonny enjoys being around and talking to them since he was a trucker himself and I think he misses it.

On the way home we stopped at Walmart so I could get some groceries. He did not come upstairs with me because he had to get to Tractor Supply before 6. His dogs' automatic water dish broke and he had woke up in the middle of the night and found his kitchen flooded with the water from the dish. It was only three years old! He has had a time lately........the day before yesterday, his dog leaped off his lap because she heard a cat on their porch. When she did Sonny jumped and knocked over one of those canning jar glasses that has handle on it.  It was full of milk. The glass shattered in pieces and he had to clean that up really good because he was afraid one of the dogs would lick it. Last week he dropped a container that had fresh eggs in it........all over the floor. I told him to stay out of my kitchen! haha


----------



## katlupe

There are times when I get focused on a certain thing and worry about it constantly. Then I wake up one day and don't even think about that again till days later. Then I think, "what happened to that?" Either I accepted it and am living with it or it disappeared. Not sure which. I have had a few things like that happen over this summer. Today is a new day and I guess things resolve themselves at times. 

Yesterday two of my friends were here visiting and one of them brought some carrots and berries for Rabbit in a little plastic dish. Well, he had them in stitches watching him picking up the dish and slamming it down. Then turning it upside down to get the last piece of carrot out of it. I wish I had a video of him doing that. I love the fact that he can bring laughter to my friends here. Especially when they are going through hard situations in their lives. 

My brother's ex-girlfriend died in her sleep the day before yesterday. She was 63 and had nothing wrong with her that anyone knew of. She was pretty active being a horse person. Had horses and rode a lot and even competed in various things. I was in shock when I saw that on fakebook. I hadn't seen her in person because she lives an hour or so away but interacted with her on fb often. It serves as a reminder to me that even someone who seems to be healthy and younger is not necessarily healthier than me. 

My Lymphedema therapist told me that my skin is excellent and that whatever I am using or doing for it to keep doing it. To be honest I don't do all that much. I use an anti-itch lotion but not every day. When I remember. It possibly could be my diet since I eat more fat than I used to. Keto is high fat, moderate protein and low carbs. When I walk in the park I try to sit in the sun for a bit. Not eating sugar could be part of it too as that is definitely not good for your skin (or rest of your body). Though I have slipped up recently but hope I have overcome that now.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I made a batch of "Cornbread Chaffles" and will probably make them a couple times a week. I think I got about 8 out of my recipe. Actually the recipe was for the "Stuffler" but I used the mini waffle maker for it. Sometimes I want a sandwich or toast for my eggs. This works great for that. It is flavored with sweet corn extract which makes it smell like cornbread is baking in the oven. The brand I use is Amoretti and on Amazon it was $10.26 when I bought it in July. Today it is $27.38 for the same two ounce bottle! Sometimes when a recipe is posted in one of my keto groups it drives the price up on Amazon for a certain product. Instead of appreciating more orders they raise the price. So people find cheaper alternatives. 

Anyway here is what my chaffles looked like. They are good! Easy to mix up and cook. Not sure of the exact carb count because I am not counting them any longer. I have an idea of what my food should be. This is mainly eggs, pork rind crumbs, almond flour, coconut flour, sweet corn extract, cream cheese and heavy whipping cream.


----------



## katlupe

I am sad that I could not stick to the Triple B & E (Beef Bacon Butter & Eggs) challenge. Most of the people in the keto group stuck with it and had great results. Well my body does not work like others. Not at all. That is why I cannot take medications. They affect me the opposite of what they are supposed to do. I learned early in life not to take them. So I am just back to prepping keto food in the morning for the day. The Keto Chow replacement meal shake really makes a difference to me. I always have it as ice cream and since I have something to look forward to I am not tempted by anything else.

One thing I have been making a mistake on is using regular condiments from the store. I knew they had bad ingredients and I should not use them. Plus I used too much per serving. Now I have changed to exclusively "clean" low carb products or make my own. No low carb product is going to taste exactly the same as the ones with questionable oils, sugar and other ingredients. I had to get used to the taste and after a bit it is just normal. Then when I have one of the old ones again it is too sweet or the taste is not good anymore.

I see though how people will endure any medications, procedures or limitations instead of trying to change their food or lifestyle to improve their health. Now when they complain about whatever is wrong with their health, I don't say a word. No use. It has been hard for me to give up eating ice cream so I knew I had to find an alternative. Which I did with Keto Chow and the Ninja Ice Cream Maker. I can also make from scratch keto ice cream if I am out of the Keto Chow. The key is to find alternatives to what you are missing.

What I was missing on the Tripe B & E was vegetables and dairy. At first I felt great but after a week not so much. So I am back to feeling normal better now. Keto includes low carb vegetables and full fat dairy. That gives me the option of making everything taste great!

By the way, every time I write low carbs my editor shows it is spelled correctly. But if I write it as low carb it shows it is misspelled. It sounds funny in a sentence as a plural at times so I misspell it on purpose. Just so you all know why I do that.


----------



## katlupe

There must be a good Samaritan in my building. Yesterday I received a package and was watching for it all day. UPS usually leaves the packages out by the intercoms so I try to get down there as soon as it arrives. I walked out my apartment door and.......Surprise! There it was outside my door! My lucky day! Now today I was expecting a big box of hay. When I checked the computer and saw it had been delivered I started to head out the door...............Double Surprise! There it was outside my door! Now this box is big and heavy. Wonder who carried up for me? Maybe my maintenance man since he is working in the apartment across the hall. But he wasn't here yesterday. Well, whoever did it I am grateful.

Sun is shining and I have my window open right now. I have been watching YouTube videos about living in studio apartments and tiny houses. I would love to make my apartment look less cluttered. Even though I do not have much clutter left, due to the type of furniture I have it looks cluttered to me. But buying new to replace what I have would be a stupid idea. I think I need to just work more on what I have and organize it better. So I am working on some dresser drawers right now. One of the dressers is where I keep sheets in one drawer, another drawer has towels and another one has kitchen towels, sponges, dishcloths, place mats, etc. Two of the drawers in that dresser need better organization.

I have changed my schedule a bit. Now I am cleaning Rabbit's cage about noon instead of two. Then I can take the rest of the afternoon more leisurely and not hurry to get to it. Then I have more time to take the garbage out with the stuff I clean out of his cage. Much better that way.


----------



## katlupe

I have been watching YouTube videos about "Tiny Houses". Not that I am getting one just that I get ideas from them for living in my apartment as far as organizing and making it easier in a small space. There are many people who have retired and chose to sell their houses and put that money into a tiny house. If I was younger or at least had the money for one I would have liked to do that (I think). Especially the ones in the communities. So it kind of reminds me of trailer parks, nice ones. Of course living in NY makes it difficult for getting permission to have one for a full time residence. 

I do not like the ones with a loft. Those seem uncomfortable. I would rather have higher ceilings and a bedroom I could stand up in. Whichever you choose, a trailer or tine house, they are not cheap. But the fact that you can live in a community but have your own dwelling sounds good. The communities I saw were really nice but like I said you have to have some money to build it, move it and set it up. 

One channel, Alexandra Gater, specializes in small apartments and does a great job. I have gotten many ideas from her. Many ideas I get for my apartment come from her. Not exactly the same but close. Of course she has a staff and her carpenter is really good. I don't have him so I have to figure out things on my own or buy items already made. Though I like less clutter than she does. She usually does apartments for younger people so it is not exactly appropriate for me. But I can change it to fit my lifestyle and me.


----------



## Jackie23

Good morning, @katlupe, I watch tiny home videos too, this is one I've enjoyed for years, she has just moved out of the city on to Vancouver Island....




I think you do a great job of staying organized and posting your diary, that I enjoy reading.


----------



## katlupe

Jackie23 said:


> Good morning, @katlupe, I watch tiny home videos too, this is one I've enjoyed for years, she has just moved out of the city on to Vancouver Island....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you do a great job of staying organized and posting your diary, that I enjoy reading.


Thank you that is a great video! I shared it on fakebook too for my boyfriend. He used to move mobile homes so I think he would like this video.


----------



## katlupe

A very good friend of mine called me the day before yesterday and we talked on the phone for awhile. I hadn't talked to her in a long time and was really glad to hear from her. We will make plans to do something soon. Her and I used to do a lot of things together and I have missed her. I told her I don't want to do much until I get finished with this upcoming dental issues. So will see what happens then.

I have to call my son's new landlord. His building has been sold. The old landlord died and his wife sold it. A couple of months ago the rent had been increased by $25. to $575. a month. That was fine since it hadn't been increased since he moved in back in 2018. So he brought a letter to me by the old landlord's wife and she gave the address and phone number of new one but did not say if I have to mail the rent or if he will be picking it up like the old one did. I hope he does not raise it again. It is not a great building or anything so hope it just stays as it is.

Now after my shower I will take my garbage out and walk to the drug store and hope they have cream. They usually do. Not out completely yet but will be needing some. It is kind of foggy and I am hoping it is not going to rain. At least not until I get back.


----------



## katlupe

I skipped going to the drug store for cream today. I think I have enough for coffee in the morning. Instead I made keto chaffles and replacement protein shakes for ice cream. So I was pretty busy in the kitchen but didn't get everything done that I wanted to do. Tomorrow is another day. Every time I start to hurry or put pressure on myself, I stop and think, "Does this need to be done by a certain time? If so, why? What is the reason?" If I am not going somewhere then there is no reason to hurry.

I realize since I live alone and do not work, there is no reason to make myself hurry. I remember my mother telling my father to slow down when they were going to the store. She would ask what his hurry was? I knew the answer, he couldn't wait to get done and get back home. Mom though enjoyed the shopping experience and took her time looking at everything.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> I skipped going to the drug store for cream today. I think I have enough for coffee in the morning. Instead I made keto chaffles and replacement protein shakes for ice cream. So I was pretty busy in the kitchen but didn't get everything done that I wanted to do. Tomorrow is another day. Every time I start to hurry or put pressure on myself, I stop and think, "Does this need to be done by a certain time? If so, why? What is the reason?" If I am not going somewhere then there is no reason to hurry.
> 
> I realize since I live alone and do not work, there is no reason to make myself hurry. I remember my mother telling my father to slow down when they were going to the store. She would ask what his hurry was? I knew the answer, he couldn't wait to get done and get back home. Mom though enjoyed the shopping experience and took her time looking at everything.


I get, I was going to go out today but it was nothing pressing.  I wanted a few things from the store.  Still in the pj's,  I need to give one of the pups a bath so maybe I will get that done tonight.

Were you able to solve bunny boy's flea problem?


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I get, I was going to go out today but it was nothing pressing.  I wanted a few things from the store.  Still in the pj's,  I need to give one of the pups a bath so maybe I will get that done tonight.
> 
> Were you able to solve bunny boy's flea problem?


Been combing them out with a flea comb. Dip them into water with Dawn in it to kill them. Plus I got a flea trap now. It has a light on the top of it that attracts fleas (and other bugs too). So far, just fleas. But they aren't like cat fleas that I remember would bite me on the ankles. I just do this daily. Doesn't seem too bad right now.


----------



## katlupe

I took a walk to the park this morning. It was a beautiful day! Lots of people out.


----------



## Pepper

Me too, Kat.  I find myself rushing just because it's always been my habit to do things fast, and now I have to remind myself I don't have to anymore.  I make myself nervous when I rush so what's my hurry?  Is there a time limit to do whatever it is I'm doing (and I don't do much)  NO.  I remind myself to slow down.


----------



## katlupe

There was live music and food being sold also. Very nice!


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Me too, Kat.  I find myself rushing just because it's always been my habit to do things fast, and now I have to remind myself I don't have to anymore.  I make myself nervous when I rush so what's my hurry?  Is there a time limit to do whatever it is I'm doing (and I don't do much)  NO.  I remind myself to slow down.


I think it is a habit we develop from when we had to get things done fast. I am putting up post-it signs that say "Slow Down!" And "You are NOT in a hurry!"


----------



## katlupe

I came across this vendor because I spied a box of heirloom tomatoes behind their table. I had no plans to spend any money (but I did put 10 one dollar bills in my walker......just in case). I ended up buying 3 tomatoes, one bunch of Italian parsley, a bag of spring mix and he gave me a stalk of fennel for my bunny for free.


----------



## katlupe

I am looking forward to these tomatoes! I don't buy them in the stores anymore because they are not worth the money or the carbs unless they are REALLY good which they aren't. I bet these will be worth it. The fennel is Rabbit's. He never had any before because I have never bought it. Not sure what you do with it. I gave some to him and he ate it like he loved it.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit was looking at me when I came in like, "What did you bring me?" So I gave him some of the parsley and he was happy. He did request seconds. Then I gave him some of the fennel and he liked that too.


----------



## katlupe

Kind of cold here this morning, 36 degrees. I had my heat set at 68 but it felt too cold for Rabbit and me so I turned it up to 72. The problem with my heaters is one (the short one) is right here next to my table, where I am sitting right now. The longer one is right under the windows which is the coldest spot. My cedar chest blocks a small part at the end of it. Rabbit's cage is right next to it. So if he is in the cage, that is good but when he's not it blocks a bit of it. 

I suppose today I will start blocking my windows. I usually put sheets of bubble wrap around the bottoms of them. They are so tall and big that I cannot do the whole window. I cannot even take down my curtains to wash because I can't reach them. When I moved in my husband put them up for me. He was able to stand on the window sill because he was very agile. I am planning to ask for new blinds when the manager comes around doing the annual inspection. If they do it. Without a real manager here there are many things that used to be important that are neglected now. 

I think this is the time of the year to start stocking up on Philadelphia cream cheese. Remember last year there was a shortage of it? Well, I use it all year long for certain keto recipes that I make regularly. The other brands are not the same carb count nor as good. The price has gone up quite a bit on that and heavy cream. Both are items I buy every time I go to the store and pay what I must for them. I just leave out something else if I need to. Sonny is taking me shopping today. Later in the day, as he probably didn't get home till around one so he will be sleeping later. He had races (go-kart) last night and Friday so two in a row.


----------



## Blessed

I bought  some heavy cream a few days ago to use in a quiche. Yep. the price of that jumped way up.  I don't use a lot of cream cheese but I do get it at the holiday time to get a good price.  I have the room to freeze it. Who am I kidding, seems everything now has jumped up. 

I sometimes will take towels and roll them up to put o the window sill dwhen it gets really cold.  You might have Sonny check around your windows to see it they need new weather stripping.  That can make a real big difference.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I bought  some heavy cream a few days ago to use in a quiche. Yep. the price of that jumped way up.  I don't use a lot of cream cheese but I do get it at the holiday time to get a good price.  I have the room to freeze it. Who am I kidding, seems everything now has jumped up.
> 
> I sometimes will take towels and roll them up to put o the window sill dwhen it gets really cold.  You might have Sonny check around your windows to see it they need new weather stripping.  That can make a real big difference.


Last year at holiday time Philadelphia offered $20.00 checks to people who agreed not to make cheesecake for their dinners. I missed that offer since I don't make cheesecake anyway. 

I know it needs weather stripping but maintenance is backlogged now since his hours were cut for coming here. Bubble wrap seems to work and I have it.


----------



## hollydolly

Kat...perhaps you could get Thermal backed  Blinds installed.. that would be Ideal......


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat...perhaps you could get Thermal backed  Blinds installed.. that would be Ideal......


Depends on my manager (or whoever is in charge here right now). They should actually put storm windows on all the apartments since the cost of electric is up. But they won't pay for that I am sure.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Depends on my manager (or whoever is in charge here right now). They should actually put storm windows on all the apartments since the cost of electric is up. But they won't pay for that I am sure.


well if they don't agree with paying for the blinds, would it be possible for you to  buy them if they agree to install them for you ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> well if they don't agree with paying for the blinds, would it be possible for you to  buy them if they agree to install them for you ?


I will ask. These windows are huge so they would have to install them for me.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I will ask. These windows are huge so they would have to install them for me.


I have double glazing.. and good seals on my windows, so there's no draught when the windows are closed.. and also have blackout blinds everywhere except in the livingroom, where I have blackout curtains.. for winter..  you definitely need to be able to stop the draughts, and to retain the heat that is alredy in the house, through winter.. so fingers crossed they'll agree to install them for you..


----------



## katlupe

One of the projects I am working on (and have been probably since I got here in 2018) is to make better use of my dresser drawers, vanity drawers and the cedar chest. I have been watching YouTube videos on seniors downsizing. The biggest obstacle for them was moving from a large house to a smaller condo/apartment or smaller house. I did one of the biggest mistakes that was mentioned in almost every video.......bringing things with you that you end up getting rid of after you are moved in. The smart ones sold or gave away everything they had and bought new. The reason being that your old house is not the same as your new place.

I have three pieces of furniture for sitting on or sleeping in. The bed, recliner and the wing back chair. Then seven more pieces that are not categorized. The footstool, the vanity stool, the step stool, a wood bar stool (in kitchen), an office chair, a kitchen table and one chair with it. For storage furniture (most important in a small space!) I have a cedar chest, two big dressers, a vanity, the curio cabinet, a file cabinet and two bookcases (one large and one small).  Eight more! Altogether is EIGHTEEN PIECES in this tiny studio apartment!!! How can that be?

As for getting rid of everything you have and buying new when you move, I do not agree with that. Maybe the people they interviewed could afford that but not everyone can. Why replace items that you already have or love? I admit it, I get connected to my things and it is hard to let them go. Furniture is one thing but the other "stuff" is a whole other story. I am letting that go. Well, a good amount of it. 

My objective in this project is to make more room for my walker and mobility chair. Right now I only use the mobility chair when I go outside or down to the laundry room when it is too painful to walk. Plus the less I have the easier it is to clean (always a good reason!). When I die I do not have someone to go through my stuff so I need to plan this now.


----------



## katlupe

The sun is shining so I am going to walk over to the drugstore........yes! I am going to buy some ice cream. I have been kind of depressed lately, which is not normal for me. So I said to myself, "what the heck? Does it really matter?" Someone over here (this forum) has put ice cream in my head for a few days now.


----------



## bingo

a great goal!


----------



## fatboy

i keep thinking about a piece of carrot cake with cream cheese frosting.we have a local bakery that makes it every day. it is so good!!


----------



## Right Now

katlupe said:


> The sun is shining so I am going to walk over to the drugstore........yes! I am going to buy some ice cream. I have been kind of depressed lately, which is not normal for me. So I said to myself, "what the heck? Does it really matter?" Someone over here (this forum) has put ice cream in my head for a few days now.


Someone here must have done that to me, too!  No ice cream for two months, then 3 days ago, bam,  had to buy sone.  It was worth the trip.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Last year at holiday time Philadelphia offered $20.00 checks to people who agreed not to make cheesecake for their dinners.


I had no idea! 
I buy Philly only once in awhile, if I am having bagels with lox, etc.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> bagels with lox, etc.



Love that!!!


----------



## katlupe

Right Now said:


> Someone here must have done that to me, too!  No ice cream for two months, then 3 days ago, bam,  had to buy sone.  It was worth the trip.


It is my drug!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> The sun is shining so I am going to walk over to the drugstore........yes! I am going to buy some ice cream. I have been kind of depressed lately, which is not normal for me. So I said to myself, "what the heck? Does it really matter?" Someone over here (this forum) has put ice cream in my head for a few days now.


If it helps you feel better Kat.. I bought a very expensive Tub of Strawberries and cream Ice cream today .. as well


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> If it helps you feel better Kat.. I bought a very expensive Tub of Strawberries and cream Ice cream today .. as well


It does! I bought black raspberry.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> One of the projects I am working on (and have been probably since I got here in 2018) is to make better use of my dresser drawers, vanity drawers and the cedar chest. I have been watching YouTube videos on seniors downsizing. The biggest obstacle for them was moving from a large house to a smaller condo/apartment or smaller house. I did one of the biggest mistakes that was mentioned in almost every video.......bringing things with you that you end up getting rid of after you are moved in. The smart ones sold or gave away everything they had and bought new. The reason being that your old house is not the same as your new place.
> 
> I have three pieces of furniture for sitting on or sleeping in. The bed, recliner and the wing back chair. Then seven more pieces that are not categorized. The footstool, the vanity stool, the step stool, a wood bar stool (in kitchen), an office chair, a kitchen table and one chair with it. For storage furniture (most important in a small space!) I have a cedar chest, two big dressers, a vanity, the curio cabinet, a file cabinet and two bookcases (one large and one small).  Eight more! Altogether is EIGHTEEN PIECES in this tiny studio apartment!!! How can that be?
> 
> As for getting rid of everything you have and buying new when you move, I do not agree with that. Maybe the people they interviewed could afford that but not everyone can. Why replace items that you already have or love? I admit it, I get connected to my things and it is hard to let them go. Furniture is one thing but the other "stuff" is a whole other story. I am letting that go. Well, a good amount of it.
> 
> My objective in this project is to make more room for my walker and mobility chair. Right now I only use the mobility chair when I go outside or down to the laundry room when it is too painful to walk. Plus the less I have the easier it is to clean (always a good reason!). When I die I do not have someone to go through my stuff so I need to plan this now.


yes it's really important while you're still mobile and relatively able to clear out everything that you know you won't need...and when you buy new things, make it a one in one out policy..


----------



## katlupe

Up early this morning. Having coffee and just enjoying the quiet. The only sound I hear is the refrigerator and the occasional sound of the coffeemaker keeping my coffee hot. Now the heater too. I will never get tired of the freedom of getting up at whatever time I want and turning the coffee and my computer on. The perks of living alone for me. I will be having a busy day today so once I woke up I wanted to get right up. While I wait for the coffee every morning is the time I spend studying scriptures and praying. It makes me start my days in a positive frame of mind. Feels like someone is with me on my side.

Well November is on the horizon. I expect it to be a busy month for me. Not due to Thanksgiving, but just due to life. My life. Hopefully I will have good news on the 11th when I see the oral surgeon. Need to have teeth extracted and hopefully get decent fitting dentures. The first one I went to left a traumatic experience in my mind or brain and have kept putting it off. Now I am ready for it but it was the dental office who kept canceling appointments. 

I am trying to actively deal with my Lymphedema. I still have a problem with compression stockings. The book, The Lymphatic Code by Leslyn Keith is helpful as well as a YouTube channel I subscribe to. Dry brushing and magnesium oil before my showers is important. Most of the time I do not do it because I don't think of it until I am already in the shower. So putting a post it note out to remind myself. I have no problem with doing the different exercises like ankle or toe pumps. I have not been putting my legs up high when I go to bed due to sleeping in the recliner. I can't recline it back because I am so afraid of Rabbit going under it. I need to get back to sleeping in my bed and I am working on that right now.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> Up early this morning. Having coffee and just enjoying the quiet. The only sound I hear is the refrigerator and the occasional sound of the coffeemaker keeping my coffee hot. Now the heater too. I will never get tired of the freedom of getting up at whatever time I want and turning the coffee and my computer on. The perks of living alone for me. I will be having a busy day today so once I woke up I wanted to get right up. While I wait for the coffee every morning is the time I spend studying scriptures and praying. It makes me start my days in a positive frame of mind. Feels like someone is with me on my side.
> 
> Well November is on the horizon. I expect it to be a busy month for me. Not due to Thanksgiving, but just due to life. My life. Hopefully I will have good news on the 11th when I see the oral surgeon. Need to have teeth extracted and hopefully get decent fitting dentures. The first one I went to left a traumatic experience in my mind or brain and have kept putting it off. Now I am ready for it but it was the dental office who kept canceling appointments.
> 
> I am trying to actively deal with my Lymphedema. I still have a problem with compression stockings. The book, The Lymphatic Code by Leslyn Keith is helpful as well as a YouTube channel I subscribe to. Dry brushing and magnesium oil before my showers is important. Most of the time I do not do it because I don't think of it until I am already in the shower. So putting a post it note out to remind myself. I have no problem with doing the different exercises like ankle or toe pumps. I have not been putting my legs up high when I go to bed due to sleeping in the recliner. I can't recline it back because I am so afraid of Rabbit going under it. I need to get back to sleeping in my bed and I am working on that right now.


Kat, tell me more about your lymphedema and what has caused it.  My husband had it in an arm and I had to be trained to do massage therapy and wrapping.  I might be able to offer some advice.  You can send me a private message if you like.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Kat, tell me more about your lymphedema and what has caused it.  My husband had it in an arm and I had to be trained to do massage therapy and wrapping.  I might be able to offer some advice.  You can send me a private message if you like.


I am not sure what exactly has caused it. I have had my feet swell in hot weather for a long time now. As I got older it got worse. I go to a Lymphedema therapist and she said I have a mild case. Mine is not very noticeable to others. I have seen some that is pretty bad. I do my own massage therapy as I cannot go to the therapist often due to she is overbooked and it is a long ride for me to get there. I have been living with a lot of stress this last year and that does not help. I am hopeful it is about to end.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> I am not sure what exactly has caused it. I have had my feet swell in hot weather for a long time now. As I got older it got worse. I go to a Lymphedema therapist and she said I have a mild case. Mine is not very noticeable to others. I have seen some that is pretty bad. I do my own massage therapy as I cannot go to the therapist often due to she is overbooked and it is a long ride for me to get there. I have been living with a lot of stress this last year and that does not help. I am hopeful it is about to end.


I am glad to hear it is mild.  I hope she has taught you how to do massage to keep the fluid moving.  I assume that she has told you to massage not only the legs but also your groin area and you tummy and underarms and neck. If the whole lymphatic system is massaged it helps the fluid move thru you body.  It people can massage your back that is also helpful.  I have a couple of machines here dedicated to moving fluid in the arms and legs.  They were not prescribed for me, but I did use the leg machine when I had a hip replacement.  That was why I asked what type of therapy was recommended.  Massage, wrapping and a machine that moves  the fluid from the affected limb can be very important.  It might be something to ask the doctor about.  You might qualify for a piece of equipment that can help prevent fluid build up.  Have they or you talked about this?


----------



## hollydolly

Kat, I have to say that I agree wholeheartedly about the joy of being able to get up when I want and do instantly exactly what I want is one of the few joys in my life since my husband has been gone this last year...


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I am glad to hear it is mild.  I hope she has taught you how to do massage to keep the fluid moving.  I assume that she has told you to massage not only the legs but also your groin area and you tummy and underarms and neck. If the whole lymphatic system is massaged it helps the fluid move thru you body.  It people can massage your back that is also helpful.  I have a couple of machines here dedicated to moving fluid in the arms and legs.  They were not prescribed for me, but I did use the leg machine when I had a hip replacement.  That was why I asked what type of therapy was recommended.  Massage, wrapping and a machine that moves  the fluid from the affected limb can be very important.  It might be something to ask the doctor about.  You might qualify for a piece of equipment that can help prevent fluid build up.  Have they or you talked about this?


No, they haven't talked to me about any equipment. I think because it is mild. I use compression stockings daily and have a wedge to put my feet up in bed. Also the dry brushing, magnesium oil and the massage therapy is part of my routine. I have a passive exercise machine which is for movement, not aerobic. Yes, she has shown me exactly how to do the massage therapy and I also watch the therapist on YouTube, who is very good.


----------



## Blessed

I am glad to hear it. Just be sure you stay on top of it or it could get worse.  I dealt with it in my husband as well as out best family friend. It can get worse without care everyday.  If you feel that your legs are getting hard to the touch it is time to see the doctor.  That might be the time you need equiqment that can help move fluid out of your leg.  I would send you mine but am worried about having to have a hip replacement on my other hip.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I am glad to hear it. Just be sure you stay on top of it or it could get worse.  I dealt with it in my husband as well as out best family friend. It can get worse without care everyday.  If you feel that your legs are getting hard to the touch it is time to see the doctor.  That might be the time you need equiqment that can help move fluid out of your leg.  I would send you mine but am worried about having to have a hip replacement on my other hip.


I do see my doctor regularly. Right now though, she is recovering from an automobile accident. I have an appointment with her on Nov. 8th. I just saw my Lymphedema therapist on the 6th of this month. Believe me she does not miss anything on my body. What a massage she gives me! What is the name of the equipment you have?


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> I do see my doctor regularly. Right now though, she is recovering from an automobile accident. I have an appointment with her on Nov. 8th. I just saw my Lymphedema therapist on the 6th of this month. Believe me she does not miss anything on my body. What a massage she gives me! What is the name of the equipment you have?


The one I have says Tactile Medical Flexitouch plus. it was my best friends who had problems with his legs due to diabetes.  He came to stay with me for a few months after a below the knee amputation in 2017. He passed a few years later (2020).  He left everything to my son.  My son brought it here.  I had the hip replacement March of 2021, my surgeon mentioned that might be something to get.  I told him I had one.  He told me to use it to keep everthing moving fluid and to prevent blood clots. I was already familiar with it, my husband had one for his arm due to damage from cancer.


----------



## katlupe

I have had a stressful week. Going through a tough situation that I don't really want to share just yet. Maybe I will in the near future. For now, just dealing with it day by day. So yesterday I worked my way though it by cleaning my big bookcase that sits right behind the chair I am sitting in right now. It is not a good piece of furniture. I have thought about replacing it, but my daddy built it. Nothing fancy, I think he just threw together a bunch of scraps of wood. It is painted the same color of his house (the wood parts). He used it for his books and when he died I took it home with me. 

Anyway, from time to time it gets messy. And dusty! Very dusty! I store my CDs on it as well as some other stuff. The bottom shelf is where I keep my shoes. As soon as I come in the door I can take them off and put them away immediately. I can turn my computer chair around to face the shelf and get whatever I need off it without getting up (yes, I know it is good to get up from the computer, which I do many times but sometimes I need to grab something quick). 

In my quest to make things easier for me in this apartment, I figured out a way to keep "Jazzy" (mobility chair) in the bathroom while I use the shower. I had been storing it close to the shower and did not want to get it wet or have to squeeze into the shower. I need the walker right outside the shower. By placing Jazzy at an angle nearer to the water dispenser, I have plenty of room near the shower. It is far enough away that even accidentally I don't get it wet. One less job to do and makes it easier for me.

Another job I have yet to work on is my water dispenser. It leaked water out a couple of months ago. Since then I have not been using it. I am hoping it was something Sonny did when he put the jug on it. I need to test it. I can see the value of having it sitting in a tray of some sort so if water ever did leak out again it would not flood my bathroom (and possibly my friend's apartment downstairs). I do not like using plastic bottles and jugs for my water, but I can't see any way out of that. Except for a water filter system on my sinks and shower. In an apartment building such as this, I don't think that is possible. I keep researching water filters such as the one that is just for drinking and cooking that is not attached to the sink. In fact, I had one but never figured it out or when I was using it if it was actually doing any good. Plus the filters for it were really expensive. So I take my chances. 

I think I will prep some food for the week today. I did not do so well on the meat only challenge so am back to Atkins 72, which has always been the best plan for me. I do love my vegetables and so does this body I have. Hope whoever reads this today is having a great day!


----------



## katlupe

My friend is all excited about a kitten she met at the SPCA shelter last week. He came right to her and she had all her paperwork done but the shelter told her she could not get him until Wed. It has taken her WEEKS to get permission from the management here to be allowed to replace her cat that died. First they said absolutely not since her boyfriend has a cat too. She had to get a paper from her doctor that said she needed one for her mental state (she has Parkinson's). Finally they said okay but she had to go above the substitute manager's head. 

So she gets all excited about that kitten who's name is Willy. It is one I had posted on my fakebook page so I am familiar with him. Yesterday I go to the shelter's newest posts and see they adopted him out to someone else! I cannot tell her. She will be so depressed! I do not know why they make her wait to get one when they have so many. But the people who adopted him adopted two and they must have come in after she was there and they assured her Willy was going to be her cat. The reason she picked him was because as soon as she sat down he came right to her and jumped on her lap. That is what she wanted, the kitten to pick her. Now I am dreading when she goes there to pick him up. I keep hoping another kitten will do that, jump on her lap.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> My friend is all excited about a kitten she met at the SPCA shelter last week. He came right to her and she had all her paperwork done but the shelter told her she could not get him until Wed. It has taken her WEEKS to get permission from the management here to be allowed to replace her cat that died. First they said absolutely not since her boyfriend has a cat too. She had to get a paper from her doctor that said she needed one for her mental state (she has Parkinson's). Finally they said okay but she had to go above the substitute manager's head.
> 
> So she gets all excited about that kitten who's name is Willy. It is one I had posted on my fakebook page so I am familiar with him. Yesterday I go to the shelter's newest posts and see they adopted him out to someone else! I cannot tell her. She will be so depressed! I do not know why they make her wait to get one when they have so many. But the people who adopted him adopted two and they must have come in after she was there and they assured her Willy was going to be her cat. The reason she picked him was because as soon as she sat down he came right to her and jumped on her lap. That is what she wanted, the kitten to pick her. Now I am dreading when she goes there to pick him up. I keep hoping another kitten will do that, jump on her lap.


Oh how sad.. that's gonna be upsetting for your friend Kat..I remember you telling us her story .. do you think she'll be able to choose another one ?.. she doesn't need stress while suffering from PD


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Oh how sad.. that's gonna be upsetting for your friend Kat..I remember you telling us her story .. do you think she'll be able to choose another one ?.. she doesn't need stress while suffering from PD


Yes, they will let her get another one. But I hope they let her take it home right then and not wait a week. She gets depressed very easily so I am hoping another kitten will come to her.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Yes, they will let her get another one. But I hope they let her take it home right then and not wait a week. She gets depressed very easily so I am hoping another kitten will come to her.


yes lets' all keep our fingers crossed for her sake...


----------



## Sliverfox

That is sad about your  friend & the  shelter.

I was on Craigslist the other,, someone had male , black & white  cats ,,Free.

Too bad  hubby  doesn't care for cats,,or I would have mentioned getting one  to keep the dog  company.


----------



## katlupe

My friend is FINALLY getting her kitten tomorrow! Whew, took awhile and a lot of red tape. To top it off, the kitten, Willie, that she picked out last week and was told it would be her kitten. But she still had to wait till after her boyfriend's cat got two shots that they said he has to have before she can take Willie home. So she made the appointment for him to get the shots at the vet's. Then I see on their FB page that Willie was given to another person. How mean they have been to her. But she is going tomorrow to pick out a kitten and bring him home. She called them and they said she will be able to do that now.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Yes, they will let her get another one. But I hope they let her take it home right then and not wait a week. She gets depressed very easily so I am hoping another kitten will come to her.


That's so sad. I hope she gets a very sweet kitten. It doesn't matter if it comes to her first, bonds are formed over time with love and affection.


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny is coming here to take me to my hair appointment. I am canceling his appointment because he has been sick but getting better. He thought it was better to stay away from such close contact with our hairdresser right now. Then  we will go to Walmart so I can get some groceries for my son and some for myself as well. If it wasn't for the groceries, I could have made it to the hairdressers by myself. With my walker I can go that far. But not to Walmart.

I don't know if you remember, but last year we were having trouble here with our manager and two other tenants that were ganging up against other tenants. It got to the point of being "elder abuse" and I was in the process of reporting them to HUD and upper management at Conifer. Thankfully, the manager was fired abruptly. Slowly the other two tenants are both in the process of moving out. They had settled down a lot since the manager was fired. But still a big source of rumors. Because of them we no longer have our "coffee hour" or potluck suppers. Yesterday one of their followers asked me about the yearly Thanksgiving dinner. He was really sad to know that it won't be taking place nor any more potluck suppers. Just Bingo.

Now if this guy had not followed the ones causing so much trouble, maybe we would still be doing the pot luck suppers and coffee hours. I think he thought he was on the side that would end up in charge of everything in the future. Instead there won't be any of these events taking place unless someone takes it upon themselves to create one. I do not want to do the potluck suppers or Thanksgiving dinner because I cannot eat the foods that will be there. Even if I start out not eating it, I do not have enough willpower to not eat it while watching everyone else filling up their dishes. It is not fun for me. When you take sides against others sometimes it will end up hurting yourself. Burning bridges is never a good thing.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Today Sonny is coming here to take me to my hair appointment. I am canceling his appointment because he has been sick but getting better. He thought it was better to stay away from such close contact with our hairdresser right now. Then  we will go to Walmart so I can get some groceries for my son and some for myself as well. If it wasn't for the groceries, I could have made it to the hairdressers by myself. With my walker I can go that far. But not to Walmart.
> 
> I don't know if you remember, but last year we were having trouble here with our manager and two other tenants that were ganging up against other tenants. It got to the point of being "elder abuse" and I was in the process of reporting them to HUD and upper management at Conifer. Thankfully, the manager was fired abruptly. Slowly the other two tenants are both in the process of moving out. They had settled down a lot since the manager was fired. But still a big source of rumors. Because of them we no longer have our "coffee hour" or potluck suppers. Yesterday one of their followers asked me about the yearly Thanksgiving dinner. He was really sad to know that it won't be taking place nor any more potluck suppers. Just Bingo.
> 
> Now if this guy had not followed the ones causing so much trouble, maybe we would still be doing the pot luck suppers and coffee hours. I think he thought he was on the side that would end up in charge of everything in the future. Instead there won't be any of these events taking place unless someone takes it upon themselves to create one. I do not want to do the potluck suppers or Thanksgiving dinner because I cannot eat the foods that will be there. Even if I start out not eating it, I do not have enough willpower to not eat it while watching everyone else filling up their dishes. It is not fun for me. When you take sides against others sometimes it will end up hurting yourself. Burning bridges is never a good thing.


Yes I remember well the Hateful manager and her hateful  followers.. and that she was fired ... the thing about despicable  people and cliques as they always end up having Karma on them.. it's the same everywhere ..in real life and online.. Those who are hateful, always get it back tenfold.. even if it takes a while

Shame about the coffee hours .. but if it meant sacrificing those to get rid of the hateful manager and her clique... then it's worth it . Perhaps once they've all gone, it can all start up again..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Yes I remember well the Hateful manager and her hateful  followers.. and that she was fired ... the thing about despicable  people and cliques as they always end up having Karma on them.. it's the same everywhere ..in real life and online.. Those who are hateful, always get it back tenfold.. even if it takes a while
> 
> Shame about the coffee hours .. but if it meant sacrificing those to get rid of the hateful manager and her clique... then it's worth it . Perhaps once they've all gone, it can all start up again..


What four of us from that group do now is to have coffee together once a month in our apartments. Taking turns on each apartment. It is nicer this way too.


----------



## katlupe

I am ready to leave when Sonny gets here. I do not know how well I am going to do today. Can barely walk right now but pushing myself to get ready. It is my only chance to get groceries for Jeff. Sometimes I will be like this and then push past it and turns out okay. Sonny is sick so will not be much help to me. I am going to get him to stay in the car when I shop but he might want to shop too, I don't know. 

This whole month has been very stressful for me. I am just happy to see it get over with but I don't hold much expectations for November. I try not to sound negative or whiny but sometimes life does that to me. Normally I am quite positive but right now I wish I could just go to sleep for awhile. Can't. So I will do my best to stay sane. 

Need to order that new caster wheel for Jazzy. I am limited on being able to go to the stores myself here downtown without Jazzy. I have hardly used it this year at all. First due to the tires, then he finally changed those and got them working. Then the batteries, which I bought myself. Sonny installed them. Now the caster wheel and it is so bad that I cannot even drive it out of the bathroom now. I had to reposition it in there so I could use the shower. Whew! Not much difference than owning a car!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I am ready to leave when Sonny gets here. I do not know how well I am going to do today. Can barely walk right now but pushing myself to get ready. It is my only chance to get groceries for Jeff. Sometimes I will be like this and then push past it and turns out okay. Sonny is sick so will not be much help to me. I am going to get him to stay in the car when I shop but he might want to shop too, I don't know.
> 
> This whole month has been very stressful for me. I am just happy to see it get over with but I don't hold much expectations for November. I try not to sound negative or whiny but sometimes life does that to me. Normally I am quite positive but right now I wish I could just go to sleep for awhile. Can't. So I will do my best to stay sane.
> 
> Need to order that new caster wheel for Jazzy. I am limited on being able to go to the stores myself here downtown without Jazzy. I have hardly used it this year at all. First due to the tires, then he finally changed those and got them working. Then the batteries, which I bought myself. Sonny installed them. Now the caster wheel and it is so bad that I cannot even drive it out of the bathroom now. I had to reposition it in there so I could use the shower. Whew! Not much difference than owning a car!


Awww, Sorry Kat. Sometimes we all need to complain. I hope you can get that wheel fixed soon and be on your way to have some fun.


----------



## katlupe

As the cost of groceries go up I can't help but think of my life with my first husband, Glenn. He made good money and was an accountant with his own firm. I had freedom when grocery shopping. I cooked a lot even though we ate in restaurants quite often. Probably three times a week at least. He had many clients who owned restaurants and he liked to give them our business. 

Grocery shopping at that time was something I enjoyed. I never considered the price. Just bought a lot of fresh foods. Produce. Always bananas. Had a lot of fruit on hand. Meat. Lots of meat in the freezers (2 refrigerators) . About 10 bottles of Coke that I would buy at a store that had the lowest price the refrigerator in the garage (Glenn was badly addicted to it). About 75 cents a bottle or less back then. Life was good back then. Oh yeah, at the check out I would pick up four or more magazines (especially Woman's Day & Family Circle). Of course, they did not cost back then what they cost now. I never buy magazines now.

Over the years, since that time (and husband) I have learned to be very frugal. It did not depress me, in fact I enjoyed the challenge. It was like a game. I still do but it is so much different from being with my last husband. When I was with him I did not have a grocery budget. As soon as I moved here I wrote out my budget and have followed it ever since. I still cook but of course the food goes farther. I can make a pot of something that will give me four or more meals. I have such problems ordering in restaurants (except Chinese) now. The food is never as good as what I make at home.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I was up early again, watching the sun come up while I drank my coffee. Temperature was 39 degrees at 4:00 AM and now is 34 at 7:30 AM. Thought it was supposed to get warmer as the sun came up? I will fix my breakfast in a few minutes. Food always warms me up. I don't mind the colder temperatures because I can always get warmer. I have recently tweaked my keto food plan and think I am finally satisfied. 

I realized as I worked on decluttering my apartment that many items I have kept due to being sentimental about them. Yet that item does not represent my memory of the person who gave it or made it. Souvenirs are another type of clutter that people accumulate because it represents a trip they took. Pictures too. I had taken a ton of pictures on trips I took and when I moved here I threw a lot of them out. I still have the memories. But found I did not need the pictures  to remember the trips. 

Since I now have an aide who comes here and helps me out I find I am getting more stuff done. Sometimes I put off doing something due to time or my physical ability to do it. I accepted an aide only because they told me that Fidilis Care would not pay for my dental if I did not accept an aide. So I did. I tried to think of how I could better use this service. Might as well. I am approved for 15 hours a week and in a small studio apartment that is too much. So far she is only coming for 2 hours. I am thinking of ways to use more hours. I am going to speak to her about it and see if she can work more hours in. If she can't the agency, Committed Care, will send me another aide for those hours.


----------



## bingo

she may like that...when i was in home cna...i would rather have more hours at one patient than moving around...good going


----------



## katlupe

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I did not get most of the chores done that I had planned. Did not clean the Nuwave or stove. I will try again today. I got into doing other things which includes getting rid of things and changing areas in my apartment. I read a chapter of a book every day now. I hadn't been reading as much as I used to and figure it is due to being on the computer. This book is by Norman Vincent Peale, *Stay Alive All Your Life*. He reminds me of giving my worries to God. Do whatever you can do, pray to God to take this burden from me and then do nothing more. It removes the frustration (or fear) from me and especially my brain. And you know what usually happens? In a few days time, that worry is gone or solved in some way. 

I have been going through a very stressful situation at the moment. I will tell you all about it soon as it is over but right now I do not want to write about it. Sometimes I allow frustration to dominate my thoughts and destroy any happiness I have and that affects any effectiveness I might have. If the weather is decent I am making it a point to go for a walk or at least sit in the park for a bit today. Anything else I have to do can wait. Peace is what I am after. 

So today, this week in fact, is usually my worse time of the month. Since I am the "Payee Rep" for my disabled adult son, on the 3rd I have to scurry around to get his money and take care of his rent. His building has been sold and he has a new landlord who I called a couple of weeks ago. He was supposed to get back to me so I could pay him online instead of sending a money order through the mail. Since his check comes on the 3rd mailing a payment causes it to come later. The landlords always want it available the day you pay it but they have to do direct deposit to have that luxury. Most seem to be computer illiterate. His last one came to his buildings on the 3rd to pick up his payments. I will have to call this landlord today.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Yesterday I did not get most of the chores done that I had planned. Did not clean the Nuwave or stove. I will try again today. I got into doing other things which includes getting rid of things and changing areas in my apartment. I read a chapter of a book every day now. I hadn't been reading as much as I used to and figure it is due to being on the computer. This book is by Norman Vincent Peale, *Stay Alive All Your Life*. He reminds me of giving my worries to God. Do whatever you can do, pray to God to take this burden from me and then do nothing more. It removes the frustration (or fear) from me and especially my brain. And you know what usually happens? In a few days time, that worry is gone or solved in some way.
> 
> I have been going through a very stressful situation at the moment. I will tell you all about it soon as it is over but right now I do not want to write about it. Sometimes I allow frustration to dominate my thoughts and destroy any happiness I have and that affects any effectiveness I might have. If the weather is decent I am making it a point to go for a walk or at least sit in the park for a bit today. Anything else I have to do can wait. Peace is what I am after.
> 
> So today, this week in fact, is usually my worse time of the month. Since I am the "Payee Rep" for my disabled adult son, on the 3rd I have to scurry around to get his money and take care of his rent. His building has been sold and he has a new landlord who I called a couple of weeks ago. He was supposed to get back to me so I could pay him online instead of sending a money order through the mail. Since his check comes on the 3rd mailing a payment causes it to come later. The landlords always want it available the day you pay it but they have to do direct deposit to have that luxury. Most seem to be computer illiterate. His last one came to his buildings on the 3rd to pick up his payments. I will have to call this landlord today.


I'm sorry you're having this stress. Whatever it is, I'm hoping it gets resolved very soon. Thinking of you......


----------



## CathyHorn

Kat, praying for this stress to resolve soon


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I took the rugs that I had on top of the carpeting off. I am cleaning them the next few days and then storing them in my storage locker. I needed a change. I am thinking of taking all the decor and pictures off the walls. Eliminating some of the furniture as well. I have wanted to replace the bookcases with something else for awhile now. Something smaller and neater. Like maybe a white island. I need more space rather than things. It is just that some of my furniture and other items I got from my parents and had this attachment to them. Hard to overcome that, but it is for the best. When I die what becomes of them then? So I will do this. Now that I got my mind set on doing this, I am excited about it.

I have been watching videos about doing this. One thing I am going to try is getting rid of one item a day. Yesterday it was the wood box I kept under this table where I am sitting right now. I had my feet on it and Rabbit chewed on it. It was an old thing that I got when a neighbor brought a dump truck load of old wood for our wood stove. If I need something for my feet I will get something different. As for Rabbit, I will try to get him a piece of firewood somewhere. 

The second item will be an old Betty Crocker cookbook that I got at a thrift store long ago. It was in bad condition when I bought it for a quarter back then. Appears to have been in a flood or something. It is in such bad condition I could not even give it away. So in the dumpster it goes today. Besides I don't ever use a cookbook now. Just the internet and print them out and put them in a loose leaf notebook.

Taking an easy day today. I did too much yesterday and now have a sore back. I told my aide not to come today. So that is that.


----------



## katlupe

This morning as I drink my coffee, I watch Rabbit. Animals are really more routine than people. He keeps me to a routine no matter how much I try to stray from it. He is so happy when I get up (and I get up very early, this morning at 2:30 AM) and runs circles around me (including the walker). He has a lot of energy for an 8 year old, that I think is in his 60's in rabbit years. I have a chart for that somewhere but I hate to look at it because it depresses me.

Rabbit is even happier when I pour my 2nd cup of coffee. That means he will get his banana treat. Even if he is in his cage as soon as knows I have gone into the kitchen and am pouring that cup of coffee, he is waiting outside the kitchen for it. I am a slow drinker so he has to have patience. 

I seem to have recovered from my painful back. I must have hurt it doing that vacuuming of the chairs. Have to remember I am not thirty anymore! Just hate relying on anyone to help me because they never do a job the way I would do it. So I usually do it over. Like when my aide does my laundry, she folds my towels all wrong. So if she does the laundry again I will have to show her. I hate doing that because I know it makes me look like I am a fussy old lady. Geez, she is 65 herself so maybe she wouldn't think that so much. I like to take a towel out of the drawer and unfold one fold and then put it over the towel rack in the bathroom to hang properly. 

Today, I have to go with Sonny to get Jeff's money and send his rent to his new landlord. I am going to press this guy (landlord) to figure out the direct deposit for his tenants. Since he does not live here, it would be good for him to get his rent payments like that. I wanted my landlord (Conifer Realty, LLC) to do the same. Still waiting.... Then will go to Walmart and maybe to Price Chopper to get a few things I cannot get at Walmart (Steakumms). 

Basically that is my day. I cannot do a lot on the day I have to do all these errands. Today though, I will have something to look forward to when I get home: Keto Chow Irish Cream Ice Cream in the Ninja! I have a hard time with ice cream, especially passing those ice cream freezers in the grocery store. I feel like I am an addict. Honestly though, I know it is not good for me and it affects me something awful. Full of very bad ingredients and I know this! Keto Chow to the rescue!


----------



## CathyHorn

Kat, I know what you mean about not doing much else on errand days.  Just getting myself ready to go out, and doing 3 or 4 stops, such as the bank, the gas station, groceries, whew, I feel like that's it, I don't expect much more from myself that day.  I'm glad your back feels better.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday turned out to be worse than usual! I was all ready to go and thought I would relax and put my feet up till Sonny got here. He comes late on Thursdays or Mondays because his aide is at his house until 11:30 AM. My neighbor knocks on my door to tell me the Food Bank is delivering food to us! To be downstairs at 11:30 to get it............it was now 11:24!!!
So I hurry down and so do some others. We sit in the Community Room for 45 minutes talking and waiting. Our manager was like a chicken with her head cut off. She is only here once a week so didn't know most of us and didn't know what she was doing or how to organize this. Turns out the truck broke down on the way here and we were the first delivery. So we go back to our apartments.

Pretty soon I see the truck backing in to our ramp. They start unloading it. They previously told her that they could not help us get it into the building because they had other deliveries. She tried to find people in the building capable of doing this..........none of us could lift or push the heavy carts. So the people delivering had to help a bit. Then some other people from somewhere around here came to help. Two good sized boxes for each of us. One box was fresh produce, fruit and vegetables, cabbage, 2 acorn squash, red leaf lettuce, bag of apples and one of potatoes. The other had frozen 3 bags raviolis with cheese, green beans, strawberries, little pancakes (I think, no label), hot dogs. 

Well, it stressed me out but it was worth getting the food. If it hadn't been on the same day as having to do Jeff's money it would have been okay. I can get my rent money order anytime during the month since I keep it a month ahead. But not his and I had to mail his this time. So I got through it. And two people came to my door to give me their red leaf lettuce for Rabbit. Now he has three and this morning I tried to feed him some but he left it. Maybe later.

We did not have to sign up for this. It was for senior citizens and in a building like that it would include anyone else who lived here also. They said they will be back in December. A perk of living here.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> This morning as I drink my coffee, I watch Rabbit. Animals are really more routine than people. He keeps me to a routine no matter how much I try to stray from it. He is so happy when I get up (and I get up very early, this morning at 2:30 AM) and runs circles around me (including the walker). He has a lot of energy for an 8 year old, that I think is in his 60's in rabbit years. I have a chart for that somewhere but I hate to look at it because it depresses me.
> 
> Rabbit is even happier when I pour my 2nd cup of coffee. That means he will get his banana treat. Even if he is in his cage as soon as knows I have gone into the kitchen and am pouring that cup of coffee, he is waiting outside the kitchen for it. I am a slow drinker so he has to have patience.
> 
> I seem to have recovered from my painful back. I must have hurt it doing that vacuuming of the chairs. Have to remember I am not thirty anymore! Just hate relying on anyone to help me because they never do a job the way I would do it. So I usually do it over. Like when my aide does my laundry, she folds my towels all wrong. So if she does the laundry again I will have to show her. I hate doing that because I know it makes me look like I am a fussy old lady. Geez, she is 65 herself so maybe she wouldn't think that so much. I like to take a towel out of the drawer and unfold one fold and then put it over the towel rack in the bathroom to hang properly.
> 
> Today, I have to go with Sonny to get Jeff's money and send his rent to his new landlord. I am going to press this guy (landlord) to figure out the direct deposit for his tenants. Since he does not live here, it would be good for him to get his rent payments like that. I wanted my landlord (Conifer Realty, LLC) to do the same. Still waiting.... Then will go to Walmart and maybe to Price Chopper to get a few things I cannot get at Walmart (Steakumms).
> 
> Basically that is my day. I cannot do a lot on the day I have to do all these errands. Today though, I will have something to look forward to when I get home: Keto Chow Irish Cream Ice Cream in the Ninja! I have a hard time with ice cream, especially passing those ice cream freezers in the grocery store. I feel like I am an addict. Honestly though, I know it is not good for me and it affects me something awful. Full of very bad ingredients and I know this! Keto Chow to the rescue!


Thank you for sharing your news with us! I couldn't help noticing that you chose the Keto ice cream! I have started Keto these past few weeks, and it was difficult finding a Keto ice cream with low carbs. The one I settled on is Rebel. It's very low carb (1-2g per serving), smooth, and delicious. I have tried the Mint Chocolate Chip and more recently a peanut butter fudge variety. Yum! Yours sounds good, too! Enjoy!!


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Thank you for sharing your news with us! I couldn't help noticing that you chose the Keto ice cream! I have started Keto these past few weeks, and it was difficult finding a Keto ice cream with low carbs. The one I settled on is Rebel. It's very low carb (1-2g per serving), smooth, and delicious. I have tried the Mint Chocolate Chip and more recently a peanut butter fudge variety. Yum! Yours sounds good, too! Enjoy!!


The thing about the one I use is that it is a meal replacement shake with all the nutrients you need for one third of your days food. By freezing it and putting it in a ice cream maker it becomes a good alternative to ice cream. It tastes good too. But there are other protein shakes available to do this with. Keto Chow is expensive so some people just can't use it and will find a keto recipe to use instead. It turns out to be a very big serving, not a limited amount. It has carbs, protein and fat (which you choose which fat you want and how much). I eat 20 carbs daily so that is part of my carb count. Total carbs never net carbs.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> The thing about the one I use is that it is a meal replacement shake with all the nutrients you need for one third of your days food. By freezing it and putting it in a ice cream maker it becomes a good alternative to ice cream. It tastes good too. But there are other protein shakes available to do this with. Keto Chow is expensive so some people just can't use it and will find a keto recipe to use instead. It turns out to be a very big serving, not a limited amount. It has carbs, protein and fat (which you choose which fat you want and how much). I eat 20 carbs daily so that is part of my carb count. Total carbs never net carbs.


Thanks for letting me know! I'm also doing around 20 g carbs daily (up to 25).  I do net carbs, though.


----------



## fatboy

i tried the Rebel.i had the mint chocolate chip also , its so good !


----------



## katlupe

Had to turn the air conditioner on. Got hot cleaning Rabbit's cage. It is that bending over thing that gets me. Then I notice I drop everything. When I bend over to pick it up my own finger causes it to move farther away! What's with that???? Seems like little things happen that irritate me, such as if I try to step by or over my walker wheel I will ALWAYS bang one of my toes on it............boy does that hurt!

I took all my rugs off the carpeting for a change. Now in the process of vacuuming both sides of each. Then rolling them up in big black garbage bags and putting in my storage area for the winter or for now. Just not sure how many I can do today. Maybe the smaller ones. 

Sonny brought my new caster wheels over yesterday. I didn't expect him to buy them for me. I had told him about them and asked them which ones on Amazon would fit. He looked at them and they were over forty dollars so he was thinking about buying them for me but not yet. Then last week He was on another site, and an ad popped up from Amazon and showed him the same ones he was looking at were only $20.00 on a special deal. So he bought them and now they are here. He will put them on next time he comes up.


----------



## katlupe

Today this came up in my memories. A group that would list the best blogs in certain categories would award them annually.


----------



## Happy Heart

I was thinking about your Thanksgiving meal - or should I say lack of -  maybe consider a "progressive" dinner?  Since there are four of you, have each one make a different part of the meal to share at their apartment and then the group moves on to the next.  Katlupe serves a salad, neighbor #1 - potatoes or stuffing, neighbor #2 - you get the idea. Just keep moving to different apartments so mgt. can't complain.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> I was thinking about your Thanksgiving meal - or should I say lack of -  maybe consider a "progressive" dinner?  Since there are four of you, have each one make a different part of the meal to share at their apartment and then the group moves on to the next.  Katlupe serves a salad, neighbor #1 - potatoes or stuffing, neighbor #2 - you get the idea. Just keep moving to different apartments so mgt. can't complain.


You must be a mind reader! I was just thinking about Thanksgiving meals.

Actually we are starting to plan our Thanksgiving potluck right now. We have it downstairs in the Community Room and anyone (tenants and they can bring a guest) is welcome. Everyone brings something and we normally have a lot of food. We have had the potlucks on hold for awhile now. But starting off again with Thanksgiving. Not on Thanksgiving day as most of the tenants here have dinner with their families. 

I will make a dinner for Sonny and me, unless he wants to eat with his family, which is okay with me. But he always wants to be here with me for some reason. I make enough food so my son can have some too. He does not want to come to sit down dinner would rather eat alone in his apartment. So he does.


----------



## katlupe

I have been doing laundry and cleaning my rugs. Then I fasten the rugs with rubber bands to keep them rolled up. When I opened the jar I keep the rubber bands in, it just about made me gag from the odor! Then I put a plastic garbage bag on each end to protect them downstairs in the storage locker. I had to buy a package of larger bags for this. Black ones. The smell of these in my apartment has made my tongue numb and my lips super sensitive. I can barely stand it. Putting my air purifier on. Makes me sick to stomach and feels like I am getting a headache. 

I normally buy the fragrance free white ones, Walmart's brand. I just read it doesn't matter. They are ALL harmful to our health. So why do we use these? What is the alternative? I am thinking of buying the paper bags when I shop at Walmart to use for my garbage and just put them like that into the dumpster. Doesn't matter there what we put in it.

I swear these manufacturers are doing their best to try to kill us off with their products.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> The smell of these in my apartment has made my tongue numb and my lips super sensitive


Sounds like an allergy!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I have been doing laundry and cleaning my rugs. Then I fasten the rugs with rubber bands to keep them rolled up. When I opened the jar I keep the rubber bands in, it just about made me gag from the odor! Then I put a plastic garbage bag on each end to protect them downstairs in the storage locker. I had to buy a package of larger bags for this. Black ones. The smell of these in my apartment has made my tongue numb and my lips super sensitive. I can barely stand it. Putting my air purifier on. Makes me sick to stomach and feels like I am getting a headache.
> 
> I normally buy the fragrance free white ones, Walmart's brand. I just read it doesn't matter. They are ALL harmful to our health. So why do we use these? What is the alternative? I am thinking of buying the paper bags when I shop at Walmart to use for my garbage and just put them like that into the dumpster. Doesn't matter there what we put in it.
> 
> I swear these manufacturers are doing their best to try to kill us off with their products.


goodness, I;ve never heard of this...


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> I have been doing laundry and cleaning my rugs. Then I fasten the rugs with rubber bands to keep them rolled up. When I opened the jar I keep the rubber bands in, it just about made me gag from the odor! Then I put a plastic garbage bag on each end to protect them downstairs in the storage locker. I had to buy a package of larger bags for this. Black ones. The smell of these in my apartment has made my tongue numb and my lips super sensitive. I can barely stand it. Putting my air purifier on. Makes me sick to stomach and feels like I am getting a headache.
> 
> I normally buy the fragrance free white ones, Walmart's brand. I just read it doesn't matter. They are ALL harmful to our health. So why do we use these? What is the alternative? I am thinking of buying the paper bags when I shop at Walmart to use for my garbage and just put them like that into the dumpster. Doesn't matter there what we put in it.
> 
> I swear these manufacturers are doing their best to try to kill us off with their products.


I bought a bag of cheap plastic clothes pins and use those to close most items now.  My cat trained me not use rubber bands by having to pull one of his back side.  I don't know why they like them so much!  Many foreign made products have dangerous chemicals today so I'm not surprised that you are having a problem.

It sounds like you live in a good building.  There are twelve houses on my street and over the last eight years six have died and one moved on to be with family.  The new ones don't seem to be as friendly so I don't expect anything from them.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Sounds like an allergy!


It is Multiple Chemical Sensitivities (aka MCS) and a lot of people have it.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> I bought a bag of cheap plastic clothes pins and use those to close most items now.  My cat trained me not use rubber bands by having to pull one of his back side.  I don't know why they like them so much!  Many foreign made products have dangerous chemicals today so I'm not surprised that you are having a problem.
> 
> It sounds like you live in a good building.  There are twelve houses on my street and over the last eight years six have died and one moved on to be with family.  The new ones don't seem to be as friendly so I don't expect anything from them.


This year we had two people die. Another one died last Sunday. And one went to a nursing home to die. Right now we have five apartments that are empty. They need to be worked on before they can be rented again. Our maintenance does all the work but is not full time here. He has to go to several other properties. I guess that is why I hear he is leaving in March. Can't keep the good ones when you overwork them.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> goodness, I;ve never heard of this...


If you research it I am sure you will find it is true. Like the laundry room in my building reeks of those fabric softeners and they are really bad for you too. I can hardly breathe when I smell them. Same for perfumes. I have had to leave my groceries in the cart in the store after inhaling someone's perfume.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis

I house cleaned for 30 years. I stopped using "chemicals" about 4 years into it. They actually made me feel sick.


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> I house cleaned for 30 years. I stopped using "chemicals" about 4 years into it. They actually made me feel sick.


Some products I can use for years and then one day out of the clear, affects me horribly. I belong to a group of people who have this on fb and it can be so bad that they cannot even live in a normal house. Everything in it affects them. I am not quite that bad.


----------



## Sliverfox

@katlupe,,, thank you  for posting  about MCS.

My husband  has  done  chemical crop spraying  for   too many years.
We've been trying  figure out what is  going on with him when he travels    over  2  hours
He gets  bloated & has painful belches to the point I think he's having a heart attack.

Gastrologist has   prescribed an anxiety medicine for him to  take.
It does seem to help.


----------



## Sliverfox

I had him read the  2 pieces you put up.

His answer was its too late now.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> I had him read the  2 pieces you put up.
> 
> His answer was its too late now.


I do not believe it is ever too late to do something about it. But MCS is one of those things that is difficult to overcome or try to. It depends on what your triggers are. Most doctors do not know a thing about it. Unless they are the ones who are dealing with illnesses of the environment. Whether someone wants to overcome it or at least make their life easier with it depends on how sick it makes them. 

You may remember I wrote on  here about dealing with two neighbors next to me using moth balls in their apartment. I could not stand it. It made my tongue and lips numb. Gave me horrible headaches and constant runny nose. Even caused me to have stomach aches. I had to get that smell out of my apartment so I bought two air purifiers and they worked beautifully. Eventually someone else complained about the moth balls and they had to stop using them.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis

For over a year we have been on the keto diet. I lost 35 lbs. and it healed an IBS illness I had been dealing with for about 8 years! I don't eat any sugar products, or high processed grains, not even baked goods with flour. I do miss deserts sometimes. They do have Keto ice cream.


----------



## katlupe

I realize that most people do not want to follow low carbs, ketogenic or carnivore ways of eating. It is because they do not want to give up their favorite foods no matter how bad they are for them. I am the same way! I am carb addicted. So I have to control what I buy at the store or I od on ice cream and other foods. I used to live on fruit. My refrigerator would be full of various kinds. Now after having been doing this way of eating for quite awhile, I know fruit is no different than sugar once it gets in my body. So only berries in very limited amounts. The government will not change their food pyramid. Until they do, doctors and other associations will promote the wrong foods for all their programs. They feed children high sugar/fructose foods that affects their learning abilities and behavior problems. They also feed people in hospitals, nursing homes, prisons, food pantries and others the wrong foods that affects them in various ways. 

So the other day I got food from the Food Bank because it is being given to seniors to promote healthy eating. Too many high carb foods. I only eat 20 or less TOTAL carbs daily and if I eat anything else, I will know the difference in the way I feel. Your body is telling you how to eat if you pay attention to it. It did tempt me and I ate some of it knowing I should not have even put it in my refrigerator. This morning I trashed all of it. Useless food to someone who cares about what they are eating. Eating keto is not only for losing weight but for whatever health problems you might have. Yes, I do feel different when I eat high carbs whether it is processed or not.


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> For over a year we have been on the keto diet. I lost 35 lbs. and it healed an IBS illness I had been dealing with for about 8 years! I don't eat any sugar products, or high processed grains, not even baked goods with flour. I do miss deserts sometimes. They do have Keto ice cream.


It is such a relief for me to have you say this. I feel like I am the only person here on this forum who believes in low carbs/keto food plans. I am always cautious writing something on one of the main stream threads because I don't feel like I need to defend it. The truth is in the results.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> It is such a relief for me to have you say this. I feel like I am the only person here on this forum who believes in low carbs/keto food plans. I am always cautious writing something on one of the main stream threads because I don't feel like I need to defend it. The truth is in the results.


i have been on low carb for 10 months .down 30 lbs slow but sure and i dont feel like i am starving.and my ibs has diminished.


----------



## katlupe

I cannot believe this weather. I see another air conditioner day for me. It rained during the night and sunny now. Getting ready to take a trip to the dumpster. Then will see how I feel. If I can take a walk I will. Packing the camera in my walker just in case. I don't want to over do today because tomorrow I have things I have to do. Annual inspection of our apartments? No warning really. Friday they told us. That is voting day and then I have a doctor's appointment. So might not be here when they inspect it. I like to be here so I can point out things that need to be looked at. I will try to make a list and leave that for them.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i have been on low carb for 10 months .down 30 lbs slow but sure and i dont feel like i am starving.and my ibs has diminished.


That's the best part......not being hungry as the higher carbs make you feel that way.


----------



## katlupe

Some days I do not leave my apartment except to go to the dumpster. Other days I have too many errands or things happening on the same day. Today I am going to Johnson City for my doctor's appointment. Then going to stop at Weiss's to check out the availability of Zevia soda. I checked it out online and if that is correct I should be able to do better there than on Amazon. So while there I want to check out their spring mix and other greens. Walmart sells Marketplace brand and lately they have been packing spinach in it. Rabbit cannot eat that. Plus he leaves it. 

I was trying to walk every day in the park but have not been able to do that. Lately knees have been too painful to do much walking. Sometimes once I get started I can walk past the pain. Maybe after this month is over I can get back to that. I don't mind walking outside in the cold or snow weather. It is just icy that I can't do. Afraid of falling. I have been doing my arm work outs with the dumbbells though. When I say I cannot walk, I do not mean I literally cannot walk. I walk in my apartment and downstairs. Not walking for exercise is what I am talking about.

The last couple of days I have been moving more photos from my old external hard drive to the new one. The old one moans and groans when I am using it so nervous about losing it before I get everything out of it. It is one of those larger sized ones. So I see a picture I didn't remember having and it is like seeing it for the first time. Especially the ones of my critters. They are best moments of my life I'd say. I like to look at a picture and then remember the day I was taking it. It feels real.


----------



## katlupe

Today I went to my doctor appointment. She seems to be okay. Her office cancelled my appointment with her a couple of weeks ago because she was in a car accident. She said her son was with her. And she had to be in the hospital for 8 days which was hard since it is a hospital she usually works in. Hard to be the patient! lol I like her. Anyway she is ordering physical therapy for me here in Norwich. It is not far from my apartment (the advantages of living downtown!) for my knees and the lymphedema. 

After my appointment was over Sonny took me to the restaurant in the truck stop. My favorite place because the food is so good. I had a steerburger with sauteed mushrooms and onions (no bun). And a salad with their own homemade ranch dressing which was amazing! Lots of coffee too. Sonny misses driving those big trucks so I think he is happy that I like to go there. 

Then we went to Weis Supermarket. I had checked their site online and saw they had the Zevia soda in six packs. I wanted to buy four in different flavors.......gingerale, black cherry, cream and Dr. Zevia (like Dr. Pepper). On Amazon I can order a 24 variety called Rainbow. But I do not care for the cola flavors and that is four cans and the other cans are all only two of each. This way I have more cans of the ones I want. I don't drink it every day and never more than one can a day. So it lasts. I just like having it available. 

Got back to Norwich so I could vote. Then Sonny was on his way home to vote near his house too. Busy day, tired now.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Today I went to my doctor appointment. She seems to be okay. Her office cancelled my appointment with her a couple of weeks ago because she was in a car accident. She said her son was with her. And she had to be in the hospital for 8 days which was hard since it is a hospital she usually works in. Hard to be the patient! lol I like her. Anyway she is ordering physical therapy for me here in Norwich. It is not far from my apartment (the advantages of living downtown!) for my knees and the lymphedema.
> 
> After my appointment was over Sonny took me to the restaurant in the truck stop. My favorite place because the food is so good. I had a steerburger with sauteed mushrooms and onions (no bun). And a salad with their own homemade ranch dressing which was amazing! Lots of coffee too. Sonny misses driving those big trucks so I think he is happy that I like to go there.
> 
> Then we went to Weis Supermarket. I had checked their site online and saw they had the Zevia soda in six packs. I wanted to buy four in different flavors.......gingerale, black cherry, cream and Dr. Zevia (like Dr. Pepper). On Amazon I can order a 24 variety called Rainbow. But I do not care for the cola flavors and that is four cans and the other cans are all only two of each. This way I have more cans of the ones I want. I don't drink it every day and never more than one can a day. So it lasts. I just like having it available.
> 
> Got back to Norwich so I could vote. Then Sonny was on his way home to vote near his house too. Busy day, tired now.


It has been decades since I had a good mushroom burger! 
We voted.  The results defy logic!


----------



## katlupe

Well that new aide I got did not work out. She called me last night to tell me she has to quit. She had bad health problems and it didn't surprise me. I hated making her do difficult jobs that I could not do because she looked like her health was way worse than mine. She is only five years younger than me but looks much older. So the agency will probably be calling me about this soon. They want me to have an aide. 

I walked over to the Service Pharmacy and picked up a few things. They are over priced but I like to give them some business so they don't close down. It is cool, about 55 degrees, but sunny. So was a nice walk. When I got back home, physical therapy called to set up my first appointment. Nov 30th. 

I cleaned Rabbit's cage this morning, so don't have that to do now. I think I will get my legs up and do some coloring. Maybe watch YouTube on the television for a bit. Very quiet here right now. Earlier, our maintenance man was busy removing and then installing new water heaters in three apartments on my floor. Nosier than usual.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Well that new aide I got did not work out. She called me last night to tell me she has to quit. She had bad health problems and it didn't surprise me. I hated making her do difficult jobs that I could not do because she looked like her health was way worse than mine. She is only five years younger than me but looks much older. So the agency will probably be calling me about this soon. They want me to have an aide.
> 
> I walked over to the Service Pharmacy and picked up a few things. They are over priced but I like to give them some business so they don't close down. It is cool, about 55 degrees, but sunny. So was a nice walk. When I got back home, physical therapy called to set up my first appointment. Nov 30th.
> 
> I cleaned Rabbit's cage this morning, so don't have that to do now. I think I will get my legs up and do some coloring. Maybe watch YouTube on the television for a bit. Very quiet here right now. Earlier, our maintenance man was busy removing and then installing new water heaters in three apartments on my floor. Nosier than usual.


Darn it; too bad about your aide. Why do they even apply for work when they know they have health problems? 

I hope you get another, healthier aide soon. Maybe you could ask if their staff have had any health-screening? Or would that be rude?

They ought to be able to push a vacuum, mop, stand to wash dishes, reach and bend.  Good luck Kat.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Darn it; too bad about your aide. Why do they even apply for work when they know they have health problems?
> 
> I hope you get another, healthier aide soon. Maybe you could ask if their staff have had any health-screening? Or would that be rude?
> 
> They ought to be able to push a vacuum, mop, stand to wash dishes, reach and bend.  Good luck Kat.


I think the problem is that they can get these aide jobs without any experience or training. My neighbor had an aide (a younger woman) and she complained that she could not stand at the sink to wash the dishes because her back hurt.  She would just leave the dishes. So she has been replaced. 

My aide though, called me and wanted this job so bad that she promised me that she could do everything and had no trouble doing any jobs. Well, as soon as I met her, I had my doubts. She looked tired when she came to work.


----------



## katlupe

Something we are seeing a problem with lately is people climbing right into our dumpster and digging through our garbage. The other day, Sonny and I walk out there so I could throw my garbage bag in and there is a young guy, who I have seen before, standing in the middle of our dumpster digging through it. Sonny starts to yell at him, but I stopped him. No use being a hot head about it. I ask the guy what he is looking for. He said anything he can use. I said, like what? He said tools, food, anything that is still good. I say that I am throwing an old cookbook away so he adds books to his list. I put it in his pile. 

One of our tenants and friend, passed away and his friends were cleaning out his apartment. So there was food from his cupboards and refrigerator in there too. And tools and a lot of other stuff. He had lived here a long time. Somehow the word spreads when our dumpster is full of fairly good stuff. But it was right inside the dumpster........yuk! I figure this guy cannot be one of the many homeless people living here because where would he take all the stuff he got from the dumpster. Maybe to a tent on the riverbank? Don't know.

One of the problems I see with them doing this is that they make a mess around the dumpster when they leave. Leaving bits and pieces of trash on the ground. It stays like that for weeks because the garbage men won't pick it up. Nobody who works here will pick it up because "it is not in their job description."


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Something we are seeing a problem with lately is people climbing right into our dumpster and digging through our garbage. The other day, Sonny and I walk out there so I could throw my garbage bag in and there is a young guy, who I have seen before, standing in the middle of our dumpster digging through it. Sonny starts to yell at him, but I stopped him. No use being a hot head about it. I ask the guy what he is looking for. He said anything he can use. I said, like what? He said tools, food, anything that is still good. I say that I am throwing an old cookbook away so he adds books to his list. I put it in his pile.
> 
> One of our tenants and friend, passed away and his friends were cleaning out his apartment. So there was food from his cupboards and refrigerator in there too. And tools and a lot of other stuff. He had lived here a long time. Somehow the word spreads when our dumpster is full of fairly good stuff. But it was right inside the dumpster........yuk! I figure this guy cannot be one of the many homeless people living here because where would he take all the stuff he got from the dumpster. Maybe to a tent on the riverbank? Don't know.
> 
> One of the problems I see with them doing this is that they make a mess around the dumpster when they leave. Leaving bits and pieces of trash on the ground. It stays like that for weeks because the garbage men won't pick it up. Nobody who works here will pick it up because "it is not in their job description."


Lately?  Yikes, that has been going on for decades on this side of the country.  It isn't as bad where I am now but elsewhere they start trolling the neighborhoods hours before trash pick up and dressed for the occasion, lab gown, gloves, face mask,  and hat.  They would make so much noise it would wake me up at 4:00 AM claiming to be looking for bottles but they would collect mail in piles looking for credit card info.
Shred everything!


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Lately?  Yikes, that has been going on for decades on this side of the country.  It isn't as bad where I am now but elsewhere they start trolling the neighborhoods hours before trash pick up and dressed for the occasion, lab gown, gloves, face mask,  and hat.  They would make so much noise it would wake me up at 4:00 AM claiming to be looking for bottles but they would collect mail in piles looking for credit card info.
> Shred everything!


Well, I have only lived here for 4 years so don't know how long it has been going on. I know when I first moved in one person went out early in the morning to put her garbage bag in the dumpster and someone jumped up because he was sleeping in it! Since last year though we have had a lot of homeless people brought here. So some of them could be in the dumpster too. I don't know for sure since I don't leave my apartment after dark ever.

I am fortunate to not get any type of mail with credit card or other personal information in it. Because I do everything online and have limited all mail types of offers.


----------



## katlupe

I did a big grocery shopping yesterday. The store was pretty busy. Since the use of self check-outs, grocery shopping has become much easier for me. Even when my knees are giving me trouble. Sonny and I have established a method. He used to prefer the clerk check-out but now I think he uses the self check-outs even when I am not with him. The only thing they did not have was the quart size of heavy cream. I had to buy 3 of the pint ones. I needed one to make my yogurt as I like the full fat one better than without it. I use it in my coffee daily so had to have it.

Last night I found out that my next door neighbor's big dog died. I had just talked to him about her the day before yesterday. He was outside with his smaller one and I asked about her. He said he thought she had just given up and did not want to come outside. Owning dogs, especially large ones in an apartment building is not easy. It is not like they can just go out the door outside if they have to go to the bathroom ( I remember when my dog, Nikita started having seizures and she would try to get to the door. Most times she peed before I could get the door open. Made her feel horrible!). The dog next door had a few accidents outside his apartment door or by the elevator. Having to wait for the elevator is a problem also. It is going to be weird with her not here. Just the other day, when I was walking to the ramp she was making eye contact with me. I felt like she was saying hello.

Today I will be vacuum packing chicken that I bought yesterday. I buy the big package of chicken thighs and pack them two to a package. One of my favorite meals. Making keto yogurt and also going to cook up that head of cabbage I got from the food bank boxes. 

I have a list of phone calls to make today. Not going to do a lot of physical work so I can get some relief from my knees. I need to do laundry but will wait till tomorrow. No sense over doing it today. Shopping is always hard on me. Since I get up so early, I have been going through my piles of papers pretty fast. I love seeing the pile disappear! I have completely organized the bookcase where I keep office supplies and my CD collection. Hopefully, I will be on to the dresser drawers by Sunday. Every time I start to feel down due to my mobility issues (osteoarthritis and lymphedema) I see or talk to someone who has much worse issues than I. Gives me the strength and positivity to persevere.


----------



## katlupe

I lied. Even though I had 11 things to do on my list this morning. I only did 6. Did not make the phone calls because the places I had to call were not open today. Did not cook the cabbage, clean the NuWave, go through the papers or make the yogurt. On hold for another day. It doesn't matter. I am on my own schedule. 

Just cooked chicken and cauliflower for supper. It is only 3:30 but it doesn't matter when I eat. I figure if I eat early I can have the dishes done, coffee made for tomorrow and kitchen cleaned up for the night early. Just hate that it gets dark so early but that means I go to sleep earlier and can get up earlier.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I lied. Even though I had 11 things to do on my list this morning. I only did 6. Did not make the phone calls because the places I had to call were not open today. Did not cook the cabbage, clean the NuWave, go through the papers or make the yogurt. On hold for another day. It doesn't matter. I am on my own schedule.
> 
> Just cooked chicken and cauliflower for supper. It is only 3:30 but it doesn't matter when I eat. I figure if I eat early I can have the dishes done, coffee made for tomorrow and kitchen cleaned up for the night early. Just hate that it gets dark so early but that means I go to sleep earlier and can get up earlier.


You're right, we're on our own schedule. I too feel bad when I don't get the meats portioned and in the freezer by the next day. But the day after that is still ok.  I have to remind myself not to feel inadequate.

It's not even 4, but I too have my supper (chicken soup) made, and will be eating it soon. Maybe too, I will also get to sleep at a reasonable hour and get up earlier. I always feel so guilty when I sleep until 9. Who made me feel this way?


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> You're right, we're on our own schedule. I too feel bad when I don't get the meats portioned and in the freezer by the next day. But the day after that is still ok.  I have to remind myself not to feel inadequate.
> 
> It's not even 4, but I too have my supper (chicken soup) made, and will be eating it soon. Maybe too, I will also get to sleep at a reasonable hour and get up earlier. I always feel so guilty when I sleep until 9. Who made me feel this way?


As long as I don't have an appointment for anything, I am free to do what I want when I want. I really like not having a schedule. I try to do certain things every day but not at any special time. I keep a running list and if I don't do it that day, I do it the next. There are some things I must do daily though and I do. 

I like eating early. One reason is because I hate being hungry when I am cooking something. I tend to not cook something quick if I am hungry. But cooking it early means I do not have to hurry through the preparation. I can always wait to eat it till I am hungry if it is all done.


----------



## katlupe

When I was younger, before I got married, I lived in many apartment buildings. It seemed like something would come up and I would move. I was never evicted or anything like that. Back then, I had those type of landlords who would want to give me free rent for sex. Not for me........I was not a prude or anything like that but was not doing that. Some of those men were well known in our city. Had big real estate businesses and many apartment buildings. Wonder how many women took them up on that? Free rent was a big thing for a poor single mother. If I had trouble with rent my parents would always help me out. 

After I was married, I only lived in two different apartments. That was in between husbands. Those apartments showed my maturity since I was now alone (my child grew up and was on his own). Since I was employed I had really nice apartments. The mistake I made was meeting someone and then moving in with him and then getting married. In the beginning, relationships are mainly hot romance. You can't get enough of each other. Somewhere along the line I would end up not being happy. I could live with it for awhile but it wasn't forever.

My first husband broke up with me for a topless dancer. She was "our" friend. Then she could not dance any longer and had to be on welfare. I admit that she was pretty but a cold type of woman. She used men and women for doing things for her or buying her expensive things. My 2nd husband was an alcoholic and I didn't really drink much by that time. By the time I left him, I did not drink at all. I did not like to even be around people drinking. Still don't. My 3rd and final husband was really a good guy. I was crazy in love with him. What broke us up was debt, differences in what to spend our money on and living without conveniences or a decent home. My knees had started getting really painful and I was using a cane. My life was going downhill fast and the only way I could stop it was to leave him. He did not want to change anything about the debt and every time I brought it up he would storm out. 

Living here in a senior housing apartment building sounds horrible to some. Even some people who live here hate it and complain about it constantly. My answer is if you feel that way, change it. Find another alternative. For me it was and is the answer. As a single woman I feel safe here. Not owning a car has given me that extra bit of money to pay off the debt I brought with me (everything that was in my name). If I encounter a problem I research it and see if there is a way to overcome it. I see the complainers and whiners as people who stay that way. They become grumpy, grouchy people that others don't want to be friends with. Being positive and looking forward to each day results in a happier life. Even if you have problems that are hard to deal with.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> When I was younger, before I got married, I lived in many apartment buildings. It seemed like something would come up and I would move. I was never evicted or anything like that. Back then, I had those type of landlords who would want to give me free rent for sex. Not for me........I was not a prude or anything like that but was not doing that. Some of those men were well known in our city. Had big real estate businesses and many apartment buildings. Wonder how many women took them up on that? Free rent was a big thing for a poor single mother. If I had trouble with rent my parents would always help me out.
> 
> After I was married, I only lived in two different apartments. That was in between husbands. Those apartments showed my maturity since I was now alone (my child grew up and was on his own). Since I was employed I had really nice apartments. The mistake I made was meeting someone and then moving in with him and then getting married. In the beginning, relationships are mainly hot romance. You can't get enough of each other. Somewhere along the line I would end up not being happy. I could live with it for awhile but it wasn't forever.
> 
> My first husband broke up with me for a topless dancer. She was "our" friend. Then she could not dance any longer and had to be on welfare. I admit that she was pretty but a cold type of woman. She used men and women for doing things for her or buying her expensive things. My 2nd husband was an alcoholic and I didn't really drink much by that time. By the time I left him, I did not drink at all. I did not like to even be around people drinking. Still don't. My 3rd and final husband was really a good guy. I was crazy in love with him. What broke us up was debt, differences in what to spend our money on and living without conveniences or a decent home. My knees had started getting really painful and I was using a cane. My life was going downhill fast and the only way I could stop it was to leave him. He did not want to change anything about the debt and every time I brought it up he would storm out.
> 
> Living here in a senior housing apartment building sounds horrible to some. Even some people who live here hate it and complain about it constantly. My answer is if you feel that way, change it. Find another alternative. For me it was and is the answer. As a single woman I feel safe here. Not owning a car has given me that extra bit of money to pay off the debt I brought with me (everything that was in my name). If I encounter a problem I research it and see if there is a way to overcome it. I see the complainers and whiners as people who stay that way. They become grumpy, grouchy people that others don't want to be friends with. Being positive and looking forward to each day results in a happier life. Even if you have problems that are hard to deal with.


There are a lot of men who think women can't live without them but that is their fantasy, not reality.  It seems you are doing well by yourself so always remember no one will care about you like you do.  I was single for 15 years between husband #1 and #2, waited a long time to find one who appreciates me, .... well, most of the time.  
Be happy.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Well, I have only lived here for 4 years so don't know how long it has been going on. I know when I first moved in one person went out early in the morning to put her garbage bag in the dumpster and someone jumped up because he was sleeping in it! Since last year though we have had a lot of homeless people brought here. So some of them could be in the dumpster too. I don't know for sure since I don't leave my apartment after dark ever.
> 
> I am fortunate to not get any type of mail with credit card or other personal information in it. Because I do everything online and have limited all mail types of offers.


Yikes!  I that would wake me up!  Hopefully, she wasn't hurt.  When we moved here the homeless were mostly by the creek or downtown but now most of my neighbors refuse to leave their house at night.  I feel badly for those who really need help but not so much for those who chose that lifestyle.  We have worked at soup kitchens and joined a group that takes food to the park for them but I'm not sure how much longer I can do it because it seems to have become an entitlement for most these days.  
Enough of that rant, hope your day is productive and you get your yogurt made!  We like it too.


----------



## katlupe

This morning it was cold, about 30 degrees and a light layer of snow and frost on the cars in the parking lots. I turned the heat up so Rabbit would be comfortable down there on the floor. He wasn't complaining though. Today I am planning on trimming his claws. As he has gotten older it has become an easier job. I wonder if that is because he realizes how good it is for him? You usually don't know that until you mature. 

The yogurt will be ready around ten so I can pour it in the jars. I put it in a bowl and mix it a bit with the mixer just to make it a creamy consistency. This yogurt is way better than anything you can buy in a store. Worth making it yourself.

Yesterday I thought I was catching a cold or something but it seems to have been just passing by. Feel fine today. Of course, I took it easy yesterday even though I did a lot of things on my list. 

I bought some groceries yesterday using Instacart. One of the things I bought was unsweetened cranberry juice. I thought I should start drinking it, even though I know it is not low carbs and fruit juice is never a good thing. When I worked as a CNA I remember making sure the women had some daily as a preventative for various things. So I have decided to use it at least to see how I do with it. I ordered the one called Pure cranberry juice made by Ocean Spray. Ugh! I added a can of Zevia gingerale to it and that made it taste better.


----------



## katlupe

I had a large piece of cardboard that my new office chair came in. I used it to cover the window with the air conditioner in. Tonight it feels warmer in here. I wouldn't worry so much about it if it was just me here. But I don't want Rabbit being cold down there on the floor. It was easy to just stand it up in front of the window. Tomorrow I will look for something for the other windows. The bedroom area (this is a studio apartment so it is not really separate) is cold at night. So trying to make it warmer in there. I have more than enough afghans (my mom made them) for me though. For the most part I don't mind the cold weather. During the day, my apartment is warm so I turn down the heat and turn it up in the evening.

I did not get everything done on my list today, of course..........I never do. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## katlupe

First snow.....on roofs and the cars.


----------



## katlupe

Water heaters were replaced last week. These were being thrown out.


----------



## katlupe

Keto yogurt I made. It comes out like Greek yogurt and so good!


----------



## Blessed

I do not like yogurt for the most  but I do get a craving for the yoplait orange and cherry, but that is what the grandson likes.  I have never been a great fan but my son took the gogurt tubes and drinks in his lunch box

Can bunny sleep with you?  My two littles sleep in the bed with me and the big boy sleeps on the the carpeted floor next to my side of  the bed.  I have dog beds all over the house so there are many places for them to nap. The only one is funny is the oldest little girl, if she sees me getting dressed she knows I am leaving the house and runs to my bed and stays there until I get home.  I guess she does not like dealing with her brothers when I am gone. LOL


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I do not like yogurt for the most  but I do get a craving for the yoplait orange and cherry, but that is what the grandson likes.  I have never been a great fan but my son took the gogurt tubes and drinks in his lunch box
> 
> Can bunny sleep with you?  My two littles sleep in the bed with me and the big boy sleeps on the the carpeted floor next to my side of  the bed.  I have dog beds all over the house so there are many places for them to nap. The only one is funny is the oldest little girl, if she sees me getting dressed she knows I am leaving the house and runs to my bed and stays there until I get home.  I guess she does not like dealing with her brothers when I am gone. LOL


I eat yogurt for the health benefits mostly. I can use this yogurt in recipes in place of cream cheese or sour cream. 

No, Rabbit cannot sleep with me. He has many beds and places to sleep in this tiny apartment. I think he is set in his ways and he is not a lap bunny or a cuddler. Maybe if I had him as a baby he would be different but I didn't.


----------



## katlupe

When my husband and I lived in St. Petersburg, FL, we both worked at Home Shopping Network. When we first started my stepdaughter, Hollie, came to live with us so she got a job there too. 1994-96  At that time, a good portion of the employees were working for Mystics, which was not owned by HSN but they did contract work for. Mystics is who answered the phone when you called to make a reservation for a campground at a national park. We were like a football field of cubicles with telephone reps on computers wearing headsets. I found this job to be very interesting and challenging at times. 

 People called right at 8:00 AM on the button to get a reservation for a NY campground because they would sell out instantly. Those callers (especially NYers........my home state!) would get really angry if it was 8:10 AM and they had been on hold and then I said the campground they wanted was already sold out. All of us reps were busy making reservations but there were more callers than sites available. Many of the callers lived in the city or on Long Island and wanted to go to a campground that was not too far away. I felt sorry for them but nothing much I could do. Many would end up taking a primitive site which meant no electric, water or cabins. If they were lucky it would have a platform for a tent. Also you could not take a rv into one of those sites. It may have changed since that time, I do not know.


----------



## Happy Heart

Blessed said:


> I do not like yogurt for the most  but I do get a craving for the yoplait orange and cherry, but that is what the grandson likes.  I have never been a great fan but my son took the gogurt tubes and drinks in his lunch box
> 
> Can bunny sleep with you?  My two littles sleep in the bed with me and the big boy sleeps on the the carpeted floor next to my side of  the bed.  I have dog beds all over the house so there are many places for them to nap. The only one is funny is the oldest little girl, if she sees me getting dressed she knows I am leaving the house and runs to my bed and stays there until I get home.  I guess she does not like dealing with her brothers when I am gone. LOL


I like to blend a little yogurt into cream cheese for a nice topping.
I wish my bunny would snuggle but she spent her first year or two of her life in a closet so she doesn't like it.  How do you keep them from chewing up everything when they are loose?  We give our little girl lots of roses and their branches to chew on but she still likes to "taste" everything.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> I like to blend a little yogurt into cream cheese for a nice topping.
> I wish my bunny would snuggle but she spent her first year or two of her life in a closet so she doesn't like it.  How do you keep them from chewing up everything when they are loose?  We give our little girl lots of roses and their branches to chew on but she still likes to "taste" everything.


When I first moved here, he did chew on the bottom of my two dressers. I taped cardboard over those areas and kept it like that for a long time. Last year I removed the cardboard and he hasn't touched them since. He loves to chew firewood but I don't bring that in for him anymore since the last piece I got had bugs hibernating in it. So I buy him compressed hay bales (they are small) and chew sticks. He also has a play table and can chew on that to his heart's content. Those are compressed hay bales hanging from the top of it. I have since removed all those pieces of rope off the bottom. He didn't care for them. Now he can get right inside it or run through it. He also likes to chew on cardboard and as much as I would rather he didn't he still does.


----------



## Blessed

I LOVE BUNNIES BUT THINK I WOULD NOT BE GOOD AT TAKING CARE OF ONE. I love animals but have come to accept that I would not be able to provide the care and comfort they need.  I will just stick with dogs.  I would love a cat but I am allergic.  Cats, IMO are amazing animals!!


----------



## Meanderer

A "To Do" list, is not carved in stone.  Treat it as a "Suggestion List"....and always add a few things at the top that you have already done, to make it look like you've been busy.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I LOVE BUNNIES BUT THINK I WOULD NOT BE GOOD AT TAKING CARE OF ONE. I love animals but have come to accept that I would not be able to provide the care and comfort they need.  I will just stick with dogs.  I would love a cat but I am allergic.  Cats, IMO are amazing animals!!


I am basically a cat person. They have always been and always will be my favorite animal. I have owned many cats as a child and adult. I owned only one dog and she was extra special. I had her for 15 years and still miss her as much as the day I lost her. I loved each and every one of my cats dearly too! I just had a dream about two of them last night.

I have had 1 dog, a boa, a hamster, pygmy goat, 3 horses, 1 red hen, too many cats to count and of course, 1 bunny rabbit. As for having a bunny for a pet........it was an accident. He showed up at my barn after being wounded by an owl in the area. He had big wounds on his side and I could not get near him to doctor him. He lived for 5 months in my barn.......the cold months. It never entered my mind that he was going to be my pet. I didn't think he would last outside as we lived in the middle of the state forest. 

But circumstances changed and he ended up needing my help and I brought him inside. I researched online and learned about "house rabbits" which I never knew about. All my homesteading friends who raised rabbits did so for meat or their fiber. I learned a lot and am still learning. He is 8 now so must be I did okay.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday after putting Rabbit on the table (on a towel) I was able to do his claws pretty easy. He was mostly concerned with the table and the other things on it (computer stuff). Later when I bent down to look at his eye, he took off and jumped into his cage. Then he thumped his back feet quite loudly! That means danger alert or he is not happy with me. I got the message and left him alone. When my friend/neighbor stopped in for a chat bearing blueberries for him, as soon as she called him he came running. It does my heart good to see him run to her like that. She is going through some tough issues in her life right now and it is good to see her smiling and laughing. 

It looks like we have a new manager! I met her yesterday and she seems to be very nice and pleasant. The bad thing is she will only be working here 2-3 days a week. Conifer (the owners of this place) like to hire managers and maintenance people and make them do several buildings at the same time. It would be okay if they were in the same location but these people have to drive pretty far to other buildings. We have to call for an appointment to talk to anyone even about trivial problems. So 2-3 days is better than none. 

Rearranging my houseplants now for the winter. Can't be on the windowsill unless it is very sunny out. I have them on the table where my computer is for now. It is the warmest spot, especially at night. One of the heaters is right next to the table and my computer chair.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I made the best keto meatloaf I have ever made. I used half ground beef and half ground Italian sausage. What a difference that made. Of course, instead of bread crumbs or oatmeal, I used crushed pork rind crumbs (no carbs). I made it in the NuWave oven but instead of doing it as a loaf, I made them as patties. Came out perfect! I have one cooked left for today and a bowl of the meat mixture to cook up today. Two pounds of meat made a good amount (at least for one person).

I have been transitioning myself from sleeping in my recliner to my bed. I have managed to lay down in the bed during the day (not for a nap as I just cannot fall asleep during the day no matter how much I try) for about an hour. Yesterday was my best time. I finally got adjusted to the bed and laying flat down (felt great!) and then get my legs up on the wedge and what happens............my intercom buzzes! I had a delivery of my son's new jacket and had to go downstairs to get it. Then I start over..........Sonny calls and I talk to him for awhile but that is good. It distracts me so I can lay down again while talking. Pretty soon my friend calls so I say good-by to Sonny and talk to her for a long time. That helped pass the time of laying down with my legs up on the wedge. She also inspired me to make the meatloaf.

My friend is coming to see me the week-end after Thanksgiving. So I am looking forward to that. I haven't seen her since 2018, right after I first moved in here. I never was one to have a lot of friends in person, but she was one of them. Living here of course, I have more friends than I have ever had.......well, not as many as when I was a teenager. I was more social back then. There is something special about friends who know your past (and love you anyway, lol).

Today I am going to start planning out my menus for each day of the week. I hate the way I have been just deciding at the moment what to fix. I put on the dry board what is in the refrigerator exactly. So I know what is in there and what I have to use. Plan the menu starting with that. Then if I need anything, add to the grocery list. Meals can get boring if I am just popping a frozen beef pattie in the oven when I get hungry. I never ate that way before and not going to do it now.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, I made the best keto meatloaf I have ever made. I used half ground beef and half ground Italian sausage.


I did the Italian sausage thing once, it was good. The pork rind crumbs would seem to make the mix lighter? Very interesting. I'm asking now, if you put some onion in the mix but I'm guessing not, since onions have sugar. I love how you tweak your recipes.

I like to put strips of bacon over the loaf sometimes.

How nice that your old friend is coming to see you. Have fun!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I did the Italian sausage thing once, it was good. The pork rind crumbs would seem to make the mix lighter? Very interesting. I'm asking now, if you put some onion in the mix but I'm guessing not, since onions have sugar. I love how you tweak your recipes.
> 
> I like to put strips of bacon over the loaf sometimes.
> 
> How nice that your old friend is coming to see you. Have fun!


I do use onions. I diced a medium sized one. 

The original recipe I saw on a keto meatloaf was to use almond flour. Almond flour is a keto friendly food but it has carbs so you need to be careful with it. I used the pork rinds because I find they are good for anything I would use breadcrumbs for. Plus they give you more flavor. Zero carbs.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, I made the best keto meatloaf I have ever made. I used half ground beef and half ground Italian sausage. What a difference that made. Of course, instead of bread crumbs or oatmeal, I used crushed pork rind crumbs (no carbs). I made it in the NuWave oven but instead of doing it as a loaf, I made them as patties. Came out perfect! I have one cooked left for today and a bowl of the meat mixture to cook up today. Two pounds of meat made a good amount (at least for one person).
> 
> I have been transitioning myself from sleeping in my recliner to my bed. I have managed to lay down in the bed during the day (not for a nap as I just cannot fall asleep during the day no matter how much I try) for about an hour. Yesterday was my best time. I finally got adjusted to the bed and laying flat down (felt great!) and then get my legs up on the wedge and what happens............my intercom buzzes! I had a delivery of my son's new jacket and had to go downstairs to get it. Then I start over..........Sonny calls and I talk to him for awhile but that is good. It distracts me so I can lay down again while talking. Pretty soon my friend calls so I say good-by to Sonny and talk to her for a long time. That helped pass the time of laying down with my legs up on the wedge. She also inspired me to make the meatloaf.
> 
> My friend is coming to see me the week-end after Thanksgiving. So I am looking forward to that. I haven't seen her since 2018, right after I first moved in here. I never was one to have a lot of friends in person, but she was one of them. Living here of course, I have more friends than I have ever had.......well, not as many as when I was a teenager. I was more social back then. There is something special about friends who know your past (and love you anyway, lol).
> 
> Today I am going to start planning out my menus for each day of the week. I hate the way I have been just deciding at the moment what to fix. I put on the dry board what is in the refrigerator exactly. So I know what is in there and what I have to use. Plan the menu starting with that. Then if I need anything, add to the grocery list. Meals can get boring if I am just popping a frozen beef pattie in the oven when I get hungry. I never ate that way before and not going to do it now.


I can relate.  Yesterday, I was in the bathroom taking care of personal business when the doorbell rang, and rang. Usually it is the phone that interrupts which that is why I have a machine to take messages.
Stay warm and take good care of yourself.


----------



## katlupe

Today, I did lay down on my bed for almost an hour. No interruptions! I left the "out" sign up on my door. Then I sat in the chair with my feet up, but in the chair they are not up high enough but a little is better than nothing. Now I put my slippers on so I can go clean the bunny cage and they fit! They are loose with room to spare. I can't believe it.

I also made sure to drink my water with electrolytes, magnesium and daily minerals. I drink it through out the day. I was lax in doing it the last week or so. I know it works for my cramps in my calves so need to make sure I do this daily from now on. If I doubted it was doing me any good before now I know it was.


----------



## katlupe

Thinking about Thanksgiving next week. I remember last year, we ordered the free dinners that were delivered from a local church to seniors and disabled. They were a disappointment. What would you expect for free? This year I am making the normal chicken thighs I always make for my meals. I will make a dinner for my son too that he can pick up here and take home. I will make some sides for him like sweet potatoes, stuffing, gravy and pumpkin pie. That way I can be sure that he will have a nice Thanksgiving meal. If Sonny wants to come here, I will make food for him too. But I try to urge him to have his Thanksgiving with his family. They have a big celebration and I think he should get together with them while he can. They will treasure these times with him in the future.


----------



## katlupe

This morning Rabbit has been sleeping in a new spot for him.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Today, I did lay down on my bed for almost an hour. No interruptions! I left the "out" sign up on my door. Then I sat in the chair with my feet up, but in the chair they are not up high enough but a little is better than nothing. Now I put my slippers on so I can go clean the bunny cage and they fit! They are loose with room to spare. I can't believe it.
> 
> I also made sure to drink my water with electrolytes, magnesium and daily minerals. I drink it through out the day. I was lax in doing it the last week or so. I know it works for my cramps in my calves so need to make sure I do this daily from now on. If I doubted it was doing me any good before now I know it was.


I see that you also are doing the keto diet! It's been 2 months for me now. I also do the electrolytes during the day. In the evening, I drink a cup or so of chicken bone broth. If I see I have muscle twitches, I will do the magnesium (Calm). Also, thanks for sharing your keto meatloaf earlier. I found that interesting!

I have been using the almond flour as a substitute for regular flour, but like you, am careful with the carbs. My daily carbs are 20-30g. So far, so good.


----------



## katlupe

I have been doing a no buy month in November. I have a goal of not buying anything online unless it was groceries or Rabbit's hay or hay products for him. I have not ordered anything from Amazon at all. I will have to order the hay pretty soon though. When ordering stuff online I tend to spend more than I do when I buy it in a physical store. Since I do not go to any stores except Walmart, I don't buy extras. The reason is that once I have shopped for groceries in Walmart I don't feel like walking to the other end of the store. Saves me money!

Since I moved here in 2018, I have been "snowballing" my debts. One of the reasons I left my house and marriage was due to debts. I let my husband put equipment for our alternative energy system on my credit cards. Then he paid only the minimum payments on them. I took over paying on them when I started getting my SS check but there was nothing left over after that. Then I moved here and I increased my income and was able to snowball the debts. In January the loan I have with my credit union will be paid in full. I am so happy about this I could dance in the street! 

Not only that, but I put a purchase on one of the cards that I had paid off last year. I think I will have that paid off in January or February also. So two of them will be done and I can combine those payments and put them on one of the others. Two down and two to go. And I am doing this with very low income. I know being eligible for various benefits has helped me to do this. I could not in good conscious not pay them off. I have never missed a payment or been late with one.

People ask me why I have not filed for divorce. Well, I don't have the money for it. If he wants one he can pay for it. I want to put all my money into this debt payoff. It is the biggest reason too that I did not want to get a car. Too many expenses involved with owning one. 

Now that my consumer credit balances are going down...........my mailbox is full of offers from them! Oh yeah, they want to keep you enslaved by them. Another thing this experience has done for me is to teach me how to say no to buying anything on impulse. I really believe I have everything I need. Eventually, I will purchase some new clothing but not now and not until I have at least three debts paid off. I will save the money up and pay for it with my debit card.


----------



## Blessed

I use a credit card to pay all my bills but it is paid in full at the end of every month.  I do this in case I ever have to dispute a charge on anything.  It is also a cash back card so they give me free money!! Love me some free money!


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I use a credit card to pay all my bills but it is paid in full at the end of every month.  I do this in case I ever have to dispute a charge on anything.  It is also a cash back card so they give me free money!! Love me some free money!


That is the way they should be used. My husband had too much debt and only paid minimums. Then he started using mine. I took his name off them before I left or that he knew I was leaving. Once these cards are paid I won't be using credit again. I won't need to.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> I have been doing a no buy month in November. I have a goal of not buying anything online unless it was groceries or Rabbit's hay or hay products for him. I have not ordered anything from Amazon at all. I will have to order the hay pretty soon though. When ordering stuff online I tend to spend more than I do when I buy it in a physical store. Since I do not go to any stores except Walmart, I don't buy extras. The reason is that once I have shopped for groceries in Walmart I don't feel like walking to the other end of the store. Saves me money!
> 
> Since I moved here in 2018, I have been "snowballing" my debts. One of the reasons I left my house and marriage was due to debts. I let my husband put equipment for our alternative energy system on my credit cards. Then he paid only the minimum payments on them. I took over paying on them when I started getting my SS check but there was nothing left over after that. Then I moved here and I increased my income and was able to snowball the debts. In January the loan I have with my credit union will be paid in full. I am so happy about this I could dance in the street!
> 
> Not only that, but I put a purchase on one of the cards that I had paid off last year. I think I will have that paid off in January or February also. So two of them will be done and I can combine those payments and put them on one of the others. Two down and two to go. And I am doing this with very low income. I know being eligible for various benefits has helped me to do this. I could not in good conscious not pay them off. I have never missed a payment or been late with one.
> 
> People ask me why I have not filed for divorce. Well, I don't have the money for it. If he wants one he can pay for it. I want to put all my money into this debt payoff. It is the biggest reason too that I did not want to get a car. Too many expenses involved with owning one.
> 
> Now that my consumer credit balances are going down...........my mailbox is full of offers from them! Oh yeah, they want to keep you enslaved by them. Another thing this experience has done for me is to teach me how to say no to buying anything on impulse. I really believe I have everything I need. Eventually, I will purchase some new clothing but not now and not until I have at least three debts paid off. I will save the money up and pay for it with my debit card.


Feeling for you, @katlupe! You've been through a lot, but you are one determined lady and I'm sure you will achieve your goals very soon! Good luck!


----------



## katlupe

I am expecting we will get snow this week-end. I don't mind the snow, just don't want any power outages. We have had only two since I have lived here. One was for more than a few hours but not for a whole day. It was hard since it was cold. I can always bundle up but Rabbit is not the kind of pet that would cuddle on my lap or with me in any way. He does not want to be on the furniture. He has various rugs and blankets on the floor to get warm on. I see people putting pictures up on fakebook of their rabbits with clothing on..........not this little bunny boy! He is a stubborn little guy and does what he wants (Right now he is running circles around me and my chair.........wants his morning banana but I want to finish my first cup of coffee).

I may have mentioned before that we have a number of homeless people here now. They were transported here from somewhere else. Seems like they should have built a homeless shelter for them before they brought them here. I think it was when all those protests were taking place in 2020. Up until then, we didn't have that many. So they had been hanging around the park across the street where I walk a lot. Never bothered me. Usually say hi. I have seen them doing drugs and drug deals also. I ignore them and mind my own business.

Our city council was trying to figure out where to make a homeless shelter and Catholic Charities got involved. They had a former food pantry building that is empty now and had planned on making that a shelter. The residents in that neighborhood signed a petition and went to the town council meeting to fight it. It did. They won. I can understand both sides of this but I know they need to do something. It is 23 degrees right now. Many of them are sleeping in tents along the river right now (and I turn my heat up.......). Most of them are in the late twenties to thirty something range. The paper said there was one 67 year old. This is a small town and they stand out.

Even if they were able to use that building it would only help up to 10 people. There are many more than that. The library owns the park next to it and have now changed it to a dawn to dusk park only. So if anyone is there during the night the police can arrest them or get them out of there. The library has also turned off their free wifi during the hours they are closed. They said people sat in their cars outside using the wifi and it drew the homeless to the library at night. Plus they have locked their bathrooms so you have to ask for the key and have to be a patron of the library. Not sure what the result of that will be! The reason they did this was because of all the police reports involving these homeless people since 2020. A variety of charges and instances of drug overdoes. Residents did not feel the library was a safe place for their children to go unsupervised (just to get to the door!).

They can and do get food from the food pantry. The only thing is that most of the food I have seen from the food pantry needs to be cooked or prepared with other ingredients (like butter and milk) in some way. Like I said before, they pick through our dumpster for food that has been thrown away. It is thrown away for some reason and probably is not safe to eat. People always say they should get a job and there are signs on almost every business for help wanted. But if you were hiring would you hire someone who is not clean and wearing a backpack with everything they own in it? No address to speak of.

I am just praying that a solution is found. There are a lot of empty buildings around here. In fact, there is a small school building on the main street that has been empty for long time but looks like it is in good shape. That would be a good shelter but there are a lot of homes along that street too. I hope they figure it out before these people freeze to death out there.


----------



## hollydolly

Homelessness is not something I would wish on anyone.. but equally I have to be honest and say I wouldn't like it if we had the same sitauation as you Kat.. and they bused in dozens of homeless who ended up sleeping rough in my area.. that would be horrible.. 

The poor people, they must have thought they were getting some shelter by being taken somewhere else  in the first place, only to be informed they have to sleep rough in their new place... 

I truly hope a solution can be found quickly for both sides..


----------



## katlupe

I was able to fall asleep in my bed today! That is a big step for me. I am trying to increase my time laying down on the bed with my feet up on the wedge (so they are higher than my heart). Not sure how long I slept, but of course............someone was knocking on my door! I can be here all day and nobody stops in to see me or calls me on the phone.......but let me go to the bathroom or lay down on my bed!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I was able to fall asleep in my bed today! That is a big step for me. I am trying to increase my time laying down on the bed with my feet up on the wedge (so they are higher than my heart). Not sure how long I slept, but of course............someone was knocking on my door! *I can be here all day and nobody stops in to see me or calls me on the phone.......but let me go to the bathroom or lay down on my bed!*


exactly the same happens here.. you're not alone..

Tonight I was watching tv, and I can never get past 1/2 hour of tv, and I nod off sitting on the sofa .. only to be rudely awakened by a call on my landline.. the ringer is so loud, I nearly jumped out of my skin..


----------



## katlupe

Snowing hard here at the moment. I don't mind it as long as I don't have to go anywhere. Sometime today though, I will have to walk to the dumpster in it. I hate having garbage accumulate in my apartment. So after I clean Rabbit's cage today, I will be sure to get it outside. If it wasn't for Rabbit, I wouldn't have as much garbage as I do. It is from cleaning his cage......hay and newspaper, that make so much. 

I am going to take an inventory of all my food. To make sure I have what I need to make meals for this coming cold weather. The thread about stocking up food got me to thinking about it. This is what I used to write my blogs about. I grew almost all my own vegetables and herbs. I bought meat in bulk from a restaurant supply store and would come right home and can it. Chicken, ground beef, beef chunks, pork chunks and then can all the broths that came from each meat. During hunting season, I would usually be given venison and would can that also. 

Yesterday I found some YouTube channels that are about "urban homesteading" and "urban prepping". So been watching them. Most of them figure your apartment has at least a balcony, which mine does not. So for someone like me I would have to buy the vegetables in bulk somewhere or subscribe to a CSA (Community Supported Agriculture) and then bring them home to either can (which I can no longer do) or dehydrate. It costs me more but less work. Not that I mind the work, but I know physically I cannot do it.


----------



## Happy Heart

We have a garden but often the heat or smoke will destroy our best efforts.  Our friend, an Air Force vet is better at gardening so we buy his seeds and take him to the grocery store and he shares his red bliss potatoes and some tomatoes with us since we don't take his money.  We have also stocked up on beans, rice and some canned goods in case prices get too crazy.  My husband has his spaghetti squash stash for the next few months.
Did you use a dehydrator?  I noticed that food has a odd smell when it is finished when I use my small one. 
Stay safe - your snow storms are making the news on the West Coast!


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> We have a garden but often the heat or smoke will destroy our best efforts.  Our friend, an Air Force vet is better at gardening so we buy his seeds and take him to the grocery store and he shares his red bliss potatoes and some tomatoes with us since we don't take his money.  We have also stocked up on beans, rice and some canned goods in case prices get too crazy.  My husband has his spaghetti squash stash for the next few months.
> Did you use a dehydrator?  I noticed that food has a odd smell when it is finished when I use my small one.
> Stay safe - your snow storms are making the news on the West Coast!


I used a solar dehydrator so there was no smell. I didn't always use it outside though. My upstairs of my house was very hot and sun came in the windows so I had it hanging up there. It was pretty big. Now I am buying the dehydrated foods online. Easier.


----------



## katlupe

I took this picture this morning. Snow wasn't that bad for us.


----------



## katlupe

I forgot I had left over meatloaf patties in the refrigerator and fixed breakfast sausage with scrambled eggs and cheddar cheese for my supper. I will have the meatloaf patties tomorrow for breakfast. 

I spent a quiet day here. Had my feet up and was reading The Lymphatic Code by Leslyn Keith. She puts a huge amount of sources to her work so nobody should question it. She has done a lot of work involving Lymphedema and the Keto diet. It is another disease that is improving with keto. After reading that I dumped that bottle of cranberry juice down the sink. Stupid of me to try it. 

One of my favorite keto channels is Serious Keto. He went to his first conference this week-end. At Keto Chow in Utah. It was great to watch the live video of him and Amy Berger (an author and keto coach). You could tell he wasn't used to doing this but he was used to speaking in front of a lot of people. He was a trainer at GE. He addressed the "keto police" and he was right on about them.


----------



## fatboy

i watch that you tube also and lots of others.if you want some humor watch the keto twins,they try different recipes and they taste them .some with funny results.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i watch that you tube also and lots of others.if you want some humor watch the keto twins,they try different recipes and they taste them .some with funny results.


Yes, I follow them too. Love watching them make their recipes. Now they have another channel just for recipes I think.


----------



## katlupe

As cold and windy as it was this morning, I walked out to the dumpster. I made myself do this as it is important to have some kind of activity for my Lymphedema. Then stopped at my storage locker and got some things I needed upstairs. I could not reach the memory foam cushion I wanted though. I think it got pushed to the back when I put the rugs in. I will be putting the rugs back down in my apartment though. I think that is why the floor is so cold during the night. The rugs were not just a decorating thing but a insulating thing too. 

I have been doing research on Parkinson's disease because my friend has it. It led me to watch many videos about Michael J. Fox. I am learning about it. Many things about it have changed since I took care of people with it when I worked in health care. 

Now I am off to clean my bunny's cage and maybe I will try to vacuum so I can bring those rugs back up.


----------



## katlupe

Today twenty years ago, I lost my mom. Sometimes I cannot believe she has been gone from my life for that long. How could it be? We were very close. Even after she was crippled and had to use two of those metal type of crutches, she would drive to my house every Tuesday morning (about 25 miles). We would go out to lunch to a different place each time. Then go shopping. After we got back to my house, she would wait for Jeff to get home from school before she would leave to go home. Often we would go to the mall which is a place my father would not have taken her. He liked the cheaper dept stores like Kmart, Grants or Barkers. She loved going to the mall and sometimes we would eat there. Now she is in a cemetery right across the street...she wanted to be buried there but not because of the mall.

I just had my groceries from Aldi's delivered with Instacart. This way tomorrow after my doctor's appointment we only have to pick up a couple of things at the store. I am sure it will be a madhouse.


----------



## Happy Heart

I really can't imagine having a mother like that.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Today twenty years ago, I lost my mom. Sometimes I cannot believe she has been gone from my life for that long. How could it be? We were very close. Even after she was crippled and had to use two of those metal type of crutches, she would drive to my house every Tuesday morning (about 25 miles). We would go out to lunch to a different place each time. Then go shopping. After we got back to my house, she would wait for Jeff to get home from school before she would leave to go home. Often we would go to the mall which is a place my father would not have taken her. He liked the cheaper dept stores like Kmart, Grants or Barkers. She loved going to the mall and sometimes we would eat there. Now she is in a cemetery right across the street...she wanted to be buried there but not because of the mall.
> 
> I just had my groceries from Aldi's delivered with Instacart. This way tomorrow after my doctor's appointment we only have to pick up a couple of things at the store. I am sure it will be a madhouse.


I know what you mean about it being hard to believe it's been that long. Was she pretty like you?


----------



## Happy Heart

RadishRose said:


> I know what you mean about it being hard to believe it's been that long. Was she pretty like you?


Can you believe it has been 59 years today since we lost President Kennedy?  Time goes by so fast.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I know what you mean about it being hard to believe it's been that long. Was she pretty like you?


Thank you for the compliment, though I don't feel so pretty anymore.

She was pretty and everyone said I looked like her. But I don't know if I really did.


----------



## katlupe

My Mom holding my son, Jeff. 1970.


----------



## Happy Heart

Different hair styles but all three are beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose

She was beautiful. You do bear resemblance but hard to tell by these.


----------



## Happy Heart

Happy Thanksgiving -
"We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have."
_- Frederick Keonig_


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Today twenty years ago, I lost my mom. Sometimes I cannot believe she has been gone from my life for that long. How could it be? We were very close. Even after she was crippled and had to use two of those metal type of crutches, she would drive to my house every Tuesday morning (about 25 miles). We would go out to lunch to a different place each time. Then go shopping. After we got back to my house, she would wait for Jeff to get home from school before she would leave to go home. Often we would go to the mall which is a place my father would not have taken her. He liked the cheaper dept stores like Kmart, Grants or Barkers. She loved going to the mall and sometimes we would eat there. Now she is in a cemetery right across the street...she wanted to be buried there but not because of the mall.
> 
> I just had my groceries from Aldi's delivered with Instacart. This way tomorrow after my doctor's appointment we only have to pick up a couple of things at the store. I am sure it will be a madhouse.


it's been 50 years next year when my mother died.. I was 18, and yet sometimes if feels like last year..other times a whole lifetime ago...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> it's been 50 years next year when my mother died.. I was 18, and yet sometimes if feels like last year..other times a whole lifetime ago...



Must have been very hard, Holly, losing your mom at 18. I turned 50 the year my mom died. I am thankful I had her that long. When she first died, I would count how many hours and days it was that I didn't have a mother anymore. Somewhere along the line, I stopped counting. Don't know when or why.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Must have been very hard, Holly, losing your mom at 18. I turned 50 the year my mom died. I am thankful I had her that long. *When she first died, I would count how many hours and days it was that I didn't have a mother anymore. Somewhere along the line, I stopped counting. Don't know when or why.*


funnily enough I did the same thing..  and yes it was very difficult losing my mum so young because I was left to raise my siblings...  every year.. on her birthday and death day.. I wish her  best wishes.... It's funny to think if she was to return today, she just wouldn't recognise this technological world..

Since I lost my mother both when I was young, and she was also young.. I've always asked the Lord.. to spare me until my own daughter is old, and can manage in the world without me.. and altho' she can physically manage and she's very independent.. she only has me, no siblings.. so it's important she has me for as long as possible.. and I sincerely hope when she gets to my age ( mid sixties)..that she can say she still has her mum...


----------



## katlupe

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who reads my diary here!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who reads my diary here!
> View attachment 252085


Thank you @katlupe and I hope you spent your day happily.
Did your son come over to get his food?
How was Sonny's Day?
My best to Rabbit


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Thank you @katlupe and I hope you spent your day happily.
> Did your son come over to get his food?
> How was Sonny's Day?
> My best to Rabbit


 Thank you, I did have a very nice day. My friend who lives down the hall from me stopped in with her mother. She wanted her mother to meet Rabbit! Her mother has lived in this building for over thirty years and is 98. She loved him! I picked him and held him for her to pet him. Right now his coat is super soft. 

Yes, Jeff came to get his food. I called him after I had it all packed up. He was happy. 

Sonny had a wonderful day with his family. He said before they ate, his daughter brought out a birthday cake and he was wondering who's birthday it was. It was his! No, not really. He turned 70 in June. His daughter said they had wanted to do something for his birthday back then but it was not easy to plan something where everyone could come at the same time. So they figured they would do this. It was good they did this since he was still feeling bad about his friend passing away this week. He had a good day and called me on his drive back home (always calls me when he is driving somewhere and we talk the whole way).

I hope you had a nice Thanksgiving with your family too. Thank you for asking about mine.


----------



## RadishRose

Birthday parties are always better late than never!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Birthday parties are always better late than never!


It definitely was a surprise!


----------



## katlupe

Today I managed to do one load of laundry. Then I saw the amount of money left on my laundry card is low. Real low. Not remembering exactly what it was but might be able to get one more load done tomorrow. I always put $40. in cash away for the laundry card every month on the 3rd. But this time I gave half of it to a donation we are taking for our maintenance man's surprise Christmas present which will be a gift card. I wanted to give to this because he has been so helpful to me all year long. Always is nice to me and stops to speak to me. He does an excellent job too. But right now, I do not have any cash on hand till I go shopping with Sonny.

Rabbit's box of hay came today and two of my friends helped me get it onto my walker. They were lifesavers! Today was not a good day for me as far as lifting things or standing up. 

Funny, I just realized today was not Monday.


----------



## katlupe

This year I am not decorating at all in my apartment. Just not worth the trouble of getting all that stuff out and putting it up and then later taking it down and putting away. I will do the Christmas cards though. 

Today I will try again to bring my rugs up from the storage area and put them back in place. The floor is too cold (even with carpeting) without them. 

Going to do some food preps so I will have something ready to eat (think fast food) when I need to eat. Dr. Atkins always recommended having things like chicken, ham, turkey, salmon, tuna or egg salad ready in case you get hungry. Hard boiled or deviled eggs are useful too. That works for me. One thing that does not work for me is having nuts for snacks. I will eat the whole package (or at least more than I should). I use them for ingredients but not for eating straight. A couple different keto casseroles are good to prepare in advance and just heat and serve.

I have also cut down on keto desserts. The only sweets I plan on having from now until January first will be Keto Chow replacement shakes as ice cream and Zevia sodas (only 1 a day but not every day). Other than that, I am good. Except for the sodas, I do not have anything as a snack anyway. Just two meals a day. Sweets and specifically ice cream is my weakness and I know I have to be strong to not have any. The Keto Chow ice cream has been a game changer as far as that goes. It helps that it is really good even as a shake. A lot of people in my KC group use it in various dessert recipes but I don't really want to do that. That was not what I missed. Ice Cream. 

The other thing I must do today is take that walk to the dumpster. I like to do it later in the morning after the walk is not so icy. Do not want to chance slipping and sliding my way to the dumpster.


----------



## Pepper

I love how you sign your name for each post!  Wanted to say that years ago, I forgot!


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I love how you sign your name for each post!  Wanted to say that years ago, I forgot!


Thank you! It is a image that I used on my blogs.


----------



## katlupe

I am trying to stay positive while others come to me to talk about their problems, illnesses and grief. I listen and try to give them comfort the best I can. No longer can I say "everything will be alright." Because it won't. Sometimes I will do research on the computer for them. Yet when I tell them they have to change something, especially their diets...........no they don't do that. I give up. It appears like I have become the person everyone comes to, though I do not know why or how that happened. 

Solving my own problems never involved talking it over with anyone. I have always done my own research. Before the computer and online research, I just about lived in libraries. Sometimes I will purchase the books on Amazon. You have to check out the resources that are cited in whatever article you read. Most times the ones people follow are not ones that I have confidence in. Anything coming from the government agencies are biased toward certain industries that pay them in some way to promote false results. 

When I have a health problem I have to deal with, I work with my doctor, therapist or whoever. I do not put my health choices in their hands and follow what they say. I research it, then when I have an appointment, I can have equal say in the conversation. So I will be going to my first physical therapy appointment this week and am anxious to see if they can help me. This is for my knees and Lymphedema, even though I go regularly to a Lymphedema certified therapist. Tomorrow I have to arrange the transportation to that appointment. Even though it within walking distance I cannot walk that far. I do not want Sonny to have to drive that far to take me to an appointment that is that close.


----------



## Jackie23

Good luck with your physical therapy appointment, @katlupe.


----------



## katlupe

Jackie23 said:


> Good luck with your physical therapy appointment, @katlupe.


Thank you, Jackie!


----------



## katlupe

Today has been a weird day for me. Twice, two different times I have laid on my bed with my feet up (above my heart) on my wedge for 1 hour each time. Maybe I can sleep there the whole night but not sure about that. I think this will help. Also today, I got out my "Fit Guide" which is a contraption that Bob & Brad demonstrate often on their videos. I can use it while sitting here at my table working on the computer. Keep moving is what they say! I have had it for awhile and kept it in the closet but never really used it (who knows why). 

I got my rugs all back in place on the floor. Looks much better and I think it already feels warmer. Walked out to the dumpster and came right back. It is misty and gray, not a day to linger outside. My new shoes came but I did not wear them out there because it was wet since it rained all night. I know they will get wet eventually......but not the first day. I am real happy with them and found a pair by the same company and same style that is made for men who have swelling feet too for Sonny. Just not sure on his size. It has directions on how to measure but he says he can't do it.

I fixed my television so I can watch it from the bed again or out in the chairs. I don't know that I will watch it much from the bed as it seems to hurt my neck when I do. But if I was stuck in bed for some reason I could. I just need to turn it to face the bed or the chairs. Easy to do.


----------



## katlupe

I cancelled my physical therapy appointment. Right now I am having a hard time walking and leaving the apartment has been hard enough. Yesterday I worked on keeping my legs up and will try again today. It is just difficult to do that when I have chores to do around here. And Sonny is sick so do not want to put too many demands on him. He went to the ER last night per his doctor's instructions. Since he was sick they did not want him coming to their office. Turns out he has Bronchitis and they gave him a bunch of meds and sent him home.

So today, I will probably place an order with Instacart since I am out of some things I need. Even if I had someone to take me to the store, I would have difficulty shopping. I have to improve by Friday, since I do have to do my son's money and other errands for him that day. Since I am running low on Rabbit's food (spring mix and fruit) is eating like he is at the country buffet. Most of the day yesterday, instead of napping as usual, he was on to me for more food. Since rabbits do not speak, they have other ways of communicating. One being is to chew on something that you do not want them chewing on. It makes noise and gets your attention immediately! He does that. 

Today I will try to walk at least once for fifteen minutes up and down my hall. My goal is going to be to do this four times a day. Not going to worry about going outside except to get to the dumpster. Plus I started using the "Fit Glide" right here at my table. I like using it. 

Bingo is today so I will be going to that as far as I know. This morning though, I will try to do a load of laundry.


----------



## hearlady

Wish I could help you shop. I'd enjoy the company.
It is good these days that there are so many delivery services for people that have trouble getting out.
Have fun at bingo!


----------



## katlupe

hearlady said:


> Wish I could help you shop. I'd enjoy the company.
> It is good these days that there are so many delivery services for people that have trouble getting out.
> Have fun at bingo!


Thank you! Yes, Instacart has been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## Blessed

Do you do any at home self massage to help your lymphatic system work better? My husband had bad lymphedema in his left arm from cancer.  Not only did I wrap his arm everyday, they also taught me to massage not only that arm but other parts of his body to stimulate the whole lymphatic system.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I cancelled my physical therapy appointment. Right now I am having a hard time walking and leaving the apartment has been hard enough. Yesterday I worked on keeping my legs up and will try again today. It is just difficult to do that when I have chores to do around here. And Sonny is sick so do not want to put too many demands on him. He went to the ER last night per his doctor's instructions. Since he was sick they did not want him coming to their office. Turns out he has Bronchitis and they gave him a bunch of meds and sent him home.
> 
> So today, I will probably place an order with Instacart since I am out of some things I need. Even if I had someone to take me to the store, I would have difficulty shopping. I have to improve by Friday, since I do have to do my son's money and other errands for him that day. Since I am running low on Rabbit's food (spring mix and fruit) is eating like he is at the country buffet. Most of the day yesterday, instead of napping as usual, he was on to me for more food. Since rabbits do not speak, they have other ways of communicating. One being is to chew on something that you do not want them chewing on. It makes noise and gets your attention immediately! He does that.
> 
> Today I will try to walk at least once for fifteen minutes up and down my hall. My goal is going to be to do this four times a day. Not going to worry about going outside except to get to the dumpster. Plus I started using the "Fit Glide" right here at my table. I like using it.
> 
> Bingo is today so I will be going to that as far as I know. This morning though, I will try to do a load of laundry.


Kat, can I ask, when did you first become disabled .. and how long ago ?.. I know you've talked about having an active life in a large home and acreage.. and now since your divorce you're in a completely different situation in a studio room... but can I ask were you disabled at your old home ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat, can I ask, when did you first become disabled .. and how long ago ?.. I know you've talked about having an active life in a large home and acreage.. and now since your divorce you're in a completely different situation in a studio room... but can I ask were you disabled at your old home ?


I starting getting bad knees in about 2005. It was a slow process. At first I could still do stuff by using a cane or/and a walking stick. I had no insurance so I wasn't sure what it was. I just figured arthritis and aging. I was not able to go up the stairs so started sleeping on the couch. I still gardened, canned food and cared for 3 horses. I even went for walks in the forest and helped with firewood. Just paced myself. The hardest jobs for me (and still are) is when I stand in one place like doing dishes or cooking at the stove. I take breaks, going back and forth.

My feet were swelling often, especially in hot weather. Now I know that is not due to eating salt (most likely not enough salt) or not drinking enough water. Lymphedema. One thing I thought was that I was diabetic (runs in both sides of my family) but I was not. I am diagnosed as having Osteoarthritis and Lymphedema presently.

The main reason I left there was so I could get medical care. Living with my husband I was not able to get medicaid and the insurance was too much money for us. He made too much money on his SSD. Even though I did not have any income I was not able to get anything because of being married to him. He had too much debt to pay for insurance for me. So I left.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Do you do any at home self massage to help your lymphatic system work better? My husband had bad lymphedema in his left arm from cancer.  Not only did I wrap his arm everyday, they also taught me to massage not only that arm but other parts of his body to stimulate the whole lymphatic system.


I do. And also the dry brushing which really helps a lot. Magnesium oil too. Plus I go regularly to a Lymphedema therapist and she is really good. I do a lot of self-care which is pretty consuming........but I've got the time.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Thank you for the compliment, though I don't feel so pretty anymore.
> 
> She was pretty and everyone said I looked like her. But I don't know if I really did.
> 
> View attachment 251802


What a beautiful photo! Your mom was gorgeous, and you take after her! May her memory be eternal!


----------



## katlupe

@Blessed  This is the channel I really like and follow her instructions. She explains this well. The only thing I don't agree with that she says is on the diet.

Dry Brushing for Lymphedema

I have Leslyn Keith's book, The Lymphedema Code and she has helped me a lot. I see a difference.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> I am trying to stay positive while others come to me to talk about their problems, illnesses and grief. I listen and try to give them comfort the best I can. No longer can I say "everything will be alright." Because it won't. Sometimes I will do research on the computer for them. Yet when I tell them they have to change something, especially their diets...........no they don't do that. I give up. It appears like I have become the person everyone comes to, though I do not know why or how that happened.
> 
> Solving my own problems never involved talking it over with anyone. I have always done my own research. Before the computer and online research, I just about lived in libraries. Sometimes I will purchase the books on Amazon. You have to check out the resources that are cited in whatever article you read. Most times the ones people follow are not ones that I have confidence in. Anything coming from the government agencies are biased toward certain industries that pay them in some way to promote false results.
> 
> When I have a health problem I have to deal with, I work with my doctor, therapist or whoever. I do not put my health choices in their hands and follow what they say. I research it, then when I have an appointment, I can have equal say in the conversation. So I will be going to my first physical therapy appointment this week and am anxious to see if they can help me. This is for my knees and Lymphedema, even though I go regularly to a Lymphedema certified therapist. Tomorrow I have to arrange the transportation to that appointment. Even though it within walking distance I cannot walk that far. I do not want Sonny to have to drive that far to take me to an appointment that is that close.


I am similar to you when it comes to doing my own research, @katlupe! I also have mentioned things to family/friends who came to me for advice, but if they are not ready to listen, they won't. Also, you/we are competing with so many other sources of information (other friends, doctors, social media) and it's not easy to persuade them. I have found that taking care of me, my health, my life is the most important thing I can do, and can help others through my own example of healthy living.  I also do my research before seeing a doctor. Good luck!


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> I am similar to you when it comes to doing my own research, @katlupe! I also have mentioned things to family/friends who came to me for advice, but if they are not ready to listen, they won't. Also, you/we are competing with so many other sources of information (other friends, doctors, social media) and it's not easy to persuade them. I have found that taking care of me, my health, my life is the most important thing I can do, and can help others through my own example of healthy living.  I also do my research before seeing a doctor. Good luck!


Thank you! It is rare that I meet anyone in person who agrees with eating keto. It is like with many things that people do not want to give up anything even for good results. Every time I eat anything with sugar, grains or starchy vegetable, I can't walk for a week (and other things). It is not worth it for me. Today with my friends downstairs playing Bingo they had a table full of coffee cakes and pumpkin doughnuts. I was the only one who did not eat any. I brought my own keto homemade yogurt and drank black coffee. I was also the only one there that was not on prescription drugs. Even with what is wrong with me, I am not as bad off as most of them. I stopped preaching to them long ago.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Thank you! It is rare that I meet anyone in person who agrees with eating keto. It is like with many things that people do not want to give up anything even for good results. Every time I eat anything with sugar, grains or starchy vegetable, I can't walk for a week (and other things). It is not worth it for me. Today with my friends downstairs playing Bingo they had a table full of coffee cakes and pumpkin doughnuts. I was the only one who did not eat any. I brought my own keto homemade yogurt and drank black coffee. I was also the only one there that was not on prescription drugs. Even with what is wrong with me, I am not as bad off as most of them. I stopped preaching to them long ago.


Eating keto has helped me in so many ways. Everywhere we turn, including grocery stores, social media, etc - we are being pushed to eat carbs and sugars, and I think it's the biggest crime of the century. Carbs are inflammatory, and put a load on the liver and heart, to say the least. Carbs and sugars also feed cancer cells (I know, I grew cancer cells in the lab). Keep up the good work! I enjoy reading your postsI


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Eating keto has helped me in so many ways. Everywhere we turn, including grocery stores, social media, etc - we are being pushed to eat carbs and sugars, and I think it's the biggest crime of the century. Carbs are inflammatory, and put a load on the liver and heart, to say the least. Carbs and sugars also feed cancer cells (I know, I grew cancer cells in the lab). Keep up the good work! I enjoy reading your postsI


Thank you so much!


----------



## katlupe

I am finally awake enough (after my first cup coffee, of course) to figure out what I want to do today. Every morning is like a blank piece of paper in a typewriter. Planning my day. The best part is planning it to do _whatever I want to do._ Nobody else telling me. If I can't do what I planned......well, tomorrow is another day (as Scarlet always said). I have learned though after living alone for four years, that I like to do things. Not as much as with others or going places but things I do for myself at home. Cleaning and cooking is a part of that. The very things I was tired of doing before I moved here.

Now I realize that I was tired of cooking and cleaning at my house and for a husband. I could not work at my own pace. I had to have certain things done by a certain time. For someone else's schedule. Be it a man, a son, cats or horses. Nothing was about me. I just did the work. When my husband was having temper tantrums due to so much physical work I had to try to calm him down. Inside I was burning with the thoughts that he created all that work himself. All I wanted was a garden and a house. He wanted wood stoves, horses and an alternative energy system........oh yes a business of his own (that I ended up doing the selling part which I hated) too. 

I make a list of chores and projects I want to work on for the next day every night. It gives me something to look forward to (or to dread depending on the chore). My whole life I have always been a list maker. I have notebooks full of lists I had made in the past. Sometimes I like to read them to see how far I have come (or didn't). Doing things has become my life. That is why I have trouble laying in bed with my legs up. Now when I do that (I am supposed to do it off and on throughout the day) I read. I have a stand for my Kindle and can read for a bit. But need to replace my glasses soon and it will be easier. Sometimes Sonny or my friend calls me and I can talk the time away. At least..........not wasted time.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I made a double batch of "ranch chaffles" which is chaffles made out of ranch flavored pork rind crumbs. Zero carbs in those, but had almond and coconut flours in also. So total carbs were about 3 per chaffle. They are made on a mini Dash waffle iron, so very small. A double batch made 16 with one being very small. Now I can use them for breakfast, like toast or a breakfast sandwich. I like to have an open face sandwich on them for other meals. I find 2 slices of them on one sandwich is too filling. These are not as good as the cornbread flavored ones, but I am being frugal with the cornbread flavoring. I have to switch brands on that one because the brand I bought was originally $27 and has now (after a couple of months) has gone up to $48. on Amazon........YIKES!


----------



## katlupe

Today the Food Bank of Central NY delivered two boxes of food to everyone who lives in my building. Sounds nice. When I open the box it is mostly high carb, low fat foods which are not part of a healthy diet (it is the SAD diet). Low fat yogurt which contained sugar and other questionable ingredients. Plus two half gallons of low fat milk which I am dumping down the drain right now. 

Some of the items I can give to my son....potatoes, red grapes, not sure if he will take the carrots or not. Plus dairy.....2 small cheddar cheeses which I do eat but already have enough stocked up. So giving that to him too. Sour cream too since I have a brand new container I just bought. One container of cottage cheese that I eat occasionally and Jeff will not. A bag of big carrots that I will give to Sonny (he cooks with them). 

I am considering asking the manager to take my name off the list from now on. I don't really need the food and if someone else does offer it to them. Not only to do I not eat this type of food but I check ingredient labels. It would be different if they had meat in there. Last time the meat was in pasta or meatballs and hot dogs, which I gave to Jeff. So not worth my time to mess with it. Right now I have boxes to get rid of (and some of the food). Waiting for my son to come here to see what he wants of it before I throw it out.


----------



## hollydolly

Kat could someone in your building not have used the milk ?..seems such a waste !


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat could someone in your building not have used the milk ?..seems such a waste !


No, everyone got two half gallon cartons of it and people were asking if anyone liked low milk. I think that is the problem with giving boxes like these. Regardless of your health condition everyone gets the same thing. It would be better if you could choose what you want (like at the food pantries).


----------



## dobielvr

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, I made a double batch of "ranch chaffles" which is chaffles made out of ranch flavored pork rind crumbs. Zero carbs in those, but had almond and coconut flours in also. So total carbs were about 3 per chaffle. They are made on a mini Dash waffle iron, so very small. A double batch made 16 with one being very small. Now I can use them for breakfast, like toast or a breakfast sandwich. I like to have an open face sandwich on them for other meals. I find 2 slices of them on one sandwich is too filling. These are not as good as the cornbread flavored ones, but I am being frugal with the cornbread flavoring. I have to switch brands on that one because the brand I bought was originally $27 and has now (after a couple of months) has gone up to $48. on Amazon........YIKES!
> 
> View attachment 253224


Are you choosing these over regular bread because of the carb difference?


I think it's a fun and different way to eat a sandwich.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm mesmerized by the chaffles!

I love hearing about your Keto style and your recipes, Kat. But I have a big problem with cholesterol. Must take statins. Keto sounds very fatty but very delicious!    

It's weird, all my life I hated to drink white milk. Really hate it. Yet, whipped cream, sour cream, and all the cheeses, I love.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm sorry Sonny was sick. How is he now? Hey, how is his dog? I remember when he got it, but forgot the dog's name.

Kat I'm glad you're extra careful going out to the dumpster with the trash. Made me think; aren't you getting a new home aide? Whatever the aide can do would be a plus. Like the trash.

Good to hear you got your rugs back in place. Cozier and warmer.

Kat, I think your neighbors come to you with their woes because you're  nice. You're kind and you demonstrate common sense and give a feeling of trust. This is what I've always gotten from you, myself.

They won't take your advice now because they're Biddies, trapped in their old ways. But, I bet they just glow within your attention! Who knows, maybe something you say will stick! Just don't wear yourself out.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Yesterday, I made a double batch of "ranch chaffles" which is chaffles made out of ranch flavored pork rind crumbs. Zero carbs in those, but had almond and coconut flours in also. So total carbs were about 3 per chaffle. They are made on a mini Dash waffle iron, so very small. A double batch made 16 with one being very small. Now I can use them for breakfast, like toast or a breakfast sandwich. I like to have an open face sandwich on them for other meals. I find 2 slices of them on one sandwich is too filling. These are not as good as the cornbread flavored ones, but I am being frugal with the cornbread flavoring. I have to switch brands on that one because the brand I bought was originally $27 and has now (after a couple of months) has gone up to $48. on Amazon........YIKES!
> 
> View attachment 253224


They look yummy! Do you have the recipe for them? I've been experimenting using almond and coconut flours in my keto baking. I have not made anything like this yet.


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> They look yummy! Do you have the recipe for them? I've been experimenting using almond and coconut flours in my keto baking. I have not made anything like this yet.


This is the recipe I use, though I am not using the "Stuffler" at this time, the "Mini Dash Waffle Iron". I also don't use the sweetener in it. I love the one with the cornbread flavoring but have to be frugal with that pricey ingredient. Obviously, this is a recipe for corn dogs which includes hot dogs. Mine is just the "chaffles" which I use like bread/toast with my eggs. If you go to their website, Joe has a ton of really good and easy to follow recipes.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> This is the recipe I use, though I am not using the "Stuffler" at this time, the "Mini Dash Waffle Iron". I also don't use the sweetener in it. I love the one with the cornbread flavoring but have to be frugal with that pricey ingredient. Obviously, this is a recipe for corn dogs which includes hot dogs. Mine is just the "chaffles" which I use like bread/toast with my eggs. If you go to their website, Joe has a ton of really good and easy to follow recipes.


This is amazing! Thank you so much! I'm always looking for good keto recipes. Never tried pork rinds before, so have to order those. I have the other ingredients. Thanks again,@katlupe!


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> This is amazing! Thank you so much! I'm always looking for good keto recipes. Never tried pork rinds before, so have to order those. I have the other ingredients. Thanks again,@katlupe!


This is the pork rind crumbs I buy online. You can make your own but I am lazy and these are better. Zero carbs!


----------



## katlupe

dobielvr said:


> Are you choosing these over regular bread because of the carb difference?
> 
> 
> I think it's a fun and different way to eat a sandwich.


Yes, plus the ingredients in so called "low carb" or "keto" breads are not technically keto breads. There are many ways to make substitutes yourself without using questionable ingredients.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I'm mesmerized by the chaffles!
> 
> I love hearing about your Keto style and your recipes, Kat. But I have a big problem with cholesterol. Must take statins. Keto sounds very fatty but very delicious!
> 
> It's weird, all my life I hated to drink white milk. Really hate it. Yet, whipped cream, sour cream, and all the cheeses, I love.


Once people change to keto or carnivore they do not need statins any longer.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I'm sorry Sonny was sick. How is he now? Hey, how is his dog? I remember when he got it, but forgot the dog's name.
> 
> Kat I'm glad you're extra careful going out to the dumpster with the trash. Made me think; aren't you getting a new home aide? Whatever the aide can do would be a plus. Like the trash.
> 
> Good to hear you got your rugs back in place. Cozier and warmer.
> 
> Kat, I think your neighbors come to you with their woes because you're  nice. You're kind and you demonstrate common sense and give a feeling of trust. This is what I've always gotten from you, myself.
> 
> They won't take your advice now because they're Biddies, trapped in their old ways. But, I bet they just glow within your attention! Who knows, maybe something you say will stick! Just don't wear yourself out.


Sonny is still sick but is coming here to take me to do my errands. He has Bronchitis and is on prescriptions for it. 

His dog's name is Cinnamon and she rules him, his house and his heart. Here is a picture of her that Sonny took.


----------



## katlupe

I am hopeful that I will get a new aide soon. Remember before I didn't think I really needed one? For some reason now I feel like I do need one. Maybe two hours three days a week. I will talk to the agency again, maybe today. She called me yesterday and I am expecting a call back. Often times I think the aide hears you need her for housecleaning and they don't really want to do that. Health care or personal care. I don't blame them. No fun cleaning someone's apartment or house. I figure one day in the bathroom, one day in the kitchen, one day in the rest of it with the laundry done (if I need help with it ) over the three days.

I am very happy with the water pump I bought for the large water bottles. It is USB charged and works instantly. Push the button and water comes out! I really loved the dispenser that Sonny bought for me when I moved here. But that last time it leaked and I didn't know if it was the dispenser or the bottle. I realize now though, using it will mean I will always need assistance from someone to lift it onto the dispenser for me. This water pump is put on the bottle which is sitting on the floor. No lifting it. I would have liked it on a stool or table so I would not have to bend down to it. But then I would have to have someone lift it for me again. I will try it sitting on my walker seat and see how that goes.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


>


I will watch this later..

Yes, I remember when you thought you wouldn't need an aide. I'm glad you reconsidered. Things will be much easier for you.

Oh yes, Cinnamon! She's so cute. Thank for the pic. 

Love that water bottle pump.


----------



## katlupe

Errand day was hell. Not so much due to the store being crowded, though it was. It was my ability to walk was difficult even with my walker. Sonny had to use one of the store electric carts and I always hate when he does. The basket is too small and I had to buy water today. So I only got two gallons of drinking water and one of distilled. I think I can manage with that and the big bottle until my delivery comes. This proves to myself that having the water delivered is smart for me. 

I bought ingredients to make chicken noodle soup since even if it is not low carb, it keeps me from getting sick in cold weather. Or if I get sick, it heals me in a short time. I bought mostly dairy and meat. Eggs went up from $2.75 last time I shopped to $4.75 today. Not the organic ones. The normal Walmart large size. Have to have them though. Of course, Rabbit's produce, spring mix, bananas and blueberries. 

Since Sonny is still sick, but getting better, I brought my groceries upstairs myself. Then the elevator started acting up. So I am not taking the grocery cart back downstairs till tomorrow. If someone wants it, it is outside my door. I never bring it inside. Not taking a chance on getting stuck in that thing.


----------



## Blessed

I am sorry that Sonny is still sick but it sounds like you are headed that way.  I thinkyou are heading to exhaustion and that leads to illness.  Go ahead and fix that chicken soup, put up your feet and rest!

I


----------



## RadishRose

Oh gosh, not that elevator again!


----------



## katlupe

I think I have recovered from the shopping trip yesterday. I slept till 6:20 AM this morning.......much later for me than usual. I did the Lymphedema dry brushing and applied the magnesium oil before I took my shower. It is worth taking the time to do this even though I have to wait 20 minutes for the magnesium oil to sink in. After that, I was able to take the shopping cart back to the room they are stored in. Used my cane to come back. Elevator did not break down (Thank you Lord!).

Since I was wiped out yesterday, I could not clean Rabbit's cage, so did it this morning. Kind of like having it all done for the day. Started the chicken noodle soup in the Instant Pot. Working on other projects for today, but still not doing my laundry till tomorrow. Do not feel up to that much time walking and being on my feet yet. So will wait for another day.

I cooked a breakfast in one of my new skillets and it was perfect! I flip my eggs over and that is the true test. That it does not stick to the surface. Most nonstick ones stick anyway. This one did not. So far, I am happy with this purchase.

Rabbit's Christmas present of chew toys came today! I ordered them the day before yesterday, I think. Gave him one of the grass balls to see what he thought.......he grabbed it and started chewing! I guess he likes it.


----------



## katlupe

Today I received my statement from SS stating what my new amount will be. I figured it will increase by $76.00. Unless they change the poverty guidelines, this will increase my rent and decrease my food stamps. I just hope it won't be by the whole amount, which usually it is. It is like treading water. They (government) says they are giving you more, but when they do everything else goes up and food stamps always go down. I won't complain too much because it is better than what I had. So many years of living with no budget and most especially no food budget. You can only eat so many summer squash casseroles and pumpkin pies.

I had my blinds raised on my windows today. Even had some sun peeking in a couple of times. Then about four, I had to start blocking the windows because the sun went to the other side of the building. Once that happens, it starts cooling down big time in here. I don't mind the colder weather though. It is refreshing and I started wishing for it about August. Before I moved here (and ALONE) I could not say that. I had to pretend I didn't like winter, but secretly I did. One thing I promised myself when I moved here was that I would never pretend again.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit was happy yesterday when his Christmas present (the only one I usually buy is for him) came. I gave him one of the grass balls and he attacked it! His need to chew seems to be really strong lately. Maybe due to it being colder. I don't remember him wanting to chew this much since we moved here. In my house, he had firewood available all the time and he chewed on it every day. He loved when a new load of firewood was stacked on the hearth. I miss that for him (not for me). He also had unlimited grass and wild plants that grew outside. I could actually pick grass off the barn floor in winter. 

Today I will be doing some laundry. It got away from me because I gave half of my laundry money to the collection we were taking up for our maintenance man. I am glad I did because we were able to get him a decent gift card. I think he will be surprised and hopefully feel appreciated by us tenants. He has helped me so much during the year and the others too. 

I am trying to figure out how to help someone who has early onset of Dementia. When I worked as a CNA I took care of a lot of residents with it. But how do you help someone who is in the early stages of it? I have been reading Amy Berger's book (The Alzheimer's Antidote) about it and how to help health wise. It has not mentioned anything yet about how to help when they are aware of what is happening to them. She is scared. She asked me to order that book for her and she would pay me for it. So I did. I know it is important to keep the person socializing. She is fine with that. Told me she won't get mad when others laugh at her. I told her I will never laugh at her and she said she knew that. One of our friends does laugh at her and I did not know that. 

So far I know to wait for her to find the word she wants to say. I always had to do that with my son (brain related disability) when he was growing up. It is easy to supply the word for someone because you know them so well and what they are trying to say. Better to make them say it or try to say it. My son would point to something he wanted and I had to make him ask for it. When having a conversation with her, I know to not ask questions or especially not questions about what she just did. Questions about her past is easier for her then about the present.  

So the maintenance man has finally been working on some of the empty apartments this week. If they would just get new maintenance men for the other buildings they make him go to, he probably would have had this one done and rented out by now. Friday he was working on the apartment across the hall, painting. I could not help but cry when I saw inside the apartment because I loved Dottie who lived there. She was such a happy little lady with a laugh that always made me smile or laugh. I will always blame that little boy who hit her with his parents' grocery cart at Walmart (by the way, Sonny was knocked down last week in Walmart in another location by a little boy with a grocery cart too. But the manager attended him and helped him get up and wanted to call 911. Sonny didn't let him do that. But he was sore and he did tell off the parents, of course).


----------



## hollydolly

Kat.. if you haven't already, you may want to watch Teepa Snow's many Videos on dementia and alzheimers...  she's an absolute fount of Information...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Kat.. if you haven't already, you may want to watch Teepa Snow's many Videos on dementia and alzheimers...  she's an absolute fount of Information...


No, I hadn't seen her. Thank you so much!!!! This is very helpful to me.


----------



## katlupe

Is it just me, or does everyone drop things _constantly_? Or run my hand/fingers into something so it falls over or spills? My son has always spilled whatever he is carrying or holding and I would wonder, "what is wrong with him"? Get a grip on it! _Now it is happening to me!_ Bending over, way over is not easy for me. Yet that is what I must do constantly. I cannot leave something on the floor, even if it is just a coffee bean or smaller. 

It is not just dropping things that annoys me. I can sit all day at my computer and nobody calls me or comes to my door. Just let me get all situated on my bed with my feet up high on the wedge and cushions (hard to move after that) then someone will _always_ knock on my door. It is hard for me to ignore it. Or the intercom will buzz, which means my son is here. I would never ignore him! Might be important to him. 

I don't mind talking on the phone when I am on the bed it helps pass the time (I try to do an hour at a time). If it has something to do with an appointment, my calendar is by my computer so have to get up. I try to remember to carry the phone with me wherever I go but sometimes my hands are full. So I leave it. If I am cleaning my bunny's cage and forgot to bring the phone, it will_ almost always_ ring. I have the voice mail thing on this phone but it is full. I didn't want to delete the messages because they were made by Sonny in the beginning of our relationship. He was very romantic back then (the new girl attention, I think) and now not so much. I think his health and prescriptions has a lot to do with that now. 

I bought a recorder to record those messages but now thinking about it, what is the sense of that? I never listen to those messages now. So why save them? If he dies before me, the messages would depress me. So maybe I will figure out this voice mail on the phone and start using it.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am working on setting up transportation to my therapy appointments. I also want to experiment with using the county bus that comes to my building. I have always wanted to try it but never did. Sonny would always come and pick me up and so I didn't try it. I want to see if he was not able to take me if I could get places on my own. Even if it leaves me off withing "my walking distance" (I can't walk too far but I can go a little ways) that would work. A cab is $5.00 one way and that does not include the tip. From what I hear they are not reliable (if they show up at all) if you arrange a pick up time for an appointment. 

I was eager to do physical therapy but had to cancel it due to transportation. I possibly could walk to the foot doctor with the walker but not physical therapy. By the time I would get there, I would not be able to do the therapy. So yesterday, I did my own therapy. My lymphedema massage, deep breathing (important!), used the "Fitguide" through out the day and before bed had a foot soak (magnesium flakes) and foot lotion. This morning my feet are not so sore.


----------



## MarkD

katlupe said:


> Sonny is still sick but is coming here to take me to do my errands. He has Bronchitis and is on prescriptions for it.
> 
> His dog's name is Cinnamon and she rules him, his house and his heart. Here is a picture of her that Sonny took.
> 
> View attachment 253413


I can picture Sonny curled up on the rug in front off that chair.


----------



## katlupe

Rabbit's new place to sleep when it is cold. Though it wasn't that cold yesterday and he slept there the whole day. I like it because I can just reach down and pet him. He says, "Don't stop ma, Especially the nose rubs."


----------



## MarkD

katlupe said:


> Rabbit's new place to sleep when it is cold. Though it wasn't that cold yesterday and he slept there the whole day. I like it because I can just reach down and pet him. He says, "Don't stop ma, Especially the nose rubs."
> 
> View attachment 254241


Pretty cool that he started out wild and free and now looks very content as a kept rabbit.  My older dog has almost zero prey drive but I think my wild child McNab is different.  Otherwise it would be tempting.  Seems like they must live as long as dogs judging from yours.


----------



## katlupe

MarkD said:


> Pretty cool that he started out wild and free and now looks very content as a kept rabbit.  My older dog has almost zero prey drive but I think my wild child McNab is different.  Otherwise it would be tempting.  Seems like they must live as long as dogs judging from yours.


He probably wasn't living wild and free as he is a Californian rabbit and they are usually raised as "meat rabbits." The owl actually saved his life. From what I see their life span is about ten years though I have seen some in my rabbit groups who have lived to about fifteen or so. Yeah I don't think dogs and rabbits are a good mix.


----------



## katlupe

There seems to be a shortage of heavy whipping cream. I am lucky when I can find it. That is what I use in my coffee. I can drink it black but I don't really like it black so much. Dairy products and eggs are part of my normal grocery list and I use them daily. So not too happy about the raised prices and smaller packaging. But not much I can do about that. I am thinking of ordering some powdered heavy cream, butter and eggs. Just so I have it for the various recipes I make. The powdered eggs though are pretty much too expensive for me right now. I would have to save up over about three months to buy a 2 lb. can. I have tried heavy cream powder before and did not like it in my coffee but could use it as an ingredient in other recipes. But do I make that many things that use it? Now that I think about it, forget the heavy cream.


----------



## katlupe

Tomorrow I am interviewing a new aide. I could tell by her voice that she was a smoker. I asked her if she smoked and she paused, then said yes. But only two cigarettes when she is at her morning job..........not too sure about this. If she smells like smoke when she comes in then I will tell her no. I told her I cannot tolerate the smoke smell on smokers at all. It is all I can do to talk to my son when he comes here because he has that odor on him. Usually their clothes stink too. I would not accept her normally but she is the only one that they have called me about.

After I wrote that, it made me think I should call the agency tomorrow and cancel her. Why start out with a problem?


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Tomorrow I am interviewing a new aide. I could tell by her voice that she was a smoker. I asked her if she smoked and she paused, then said yes. But only two cigarettes when she is at her morning job..........not too sure about this. If she smells like smoke when she comes in then I will tell her no. I told her I cannot tolerate the smoke smell on smokers at all. It is all I can do to talk to my son when he comes here because he has that odor on him. Usually their clothes stink too. I would not accept her normally but she is the only one that they have called me about.
> 
> After I wrote that, it made me think I should call the agency tomorrow and cancel her. Why start out with a problem?


I would cancel  her immediately... if you're so sensitive to Cigarette smoke, you don't need to have it in your home.. and it will also save the embarrassment on both sides  when you inevitably ask her not to come again


----------



## Blessed

I agree, as a former smoker, cancel.  I never smoked in the house but that smell still gets on your skin, hair and clothes.  I can promise if you are sensitive to it, it will make you feel bad.  Better to wait for a better fit!!


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> I cancelled my physical therapy appointment. Right now I am having a hard time walking and leaving the apartment has been hard enough. Yesterday I worked on keeping my legs up and will try again today. It is just difficult to do that when I have chores to do around here. And Sonny is sick so do not want to put too many demands on him. He went to the ER last night per his doctor's instructions. Since he was sick they did not want him coming to their office. Turns out he has Bronchitis and they gave him a bunch of meds and sent him home.
> 
> So today, I will probably place an order with Instacart since I am out of some things I need. Even if I had someone to take me to the store, I would have difficulty shopping. I have to improve by Friday, since I do have to do my son's money and other errands for him that day. Since I am running low on Rabbit's food (spring mix and fruit) is eating like he is at the country buffet. Most of the day yesterday, instead of napping as usual, he was on to me for more food. Since rabbits do not speak, they have other ways of communicating. One being is to chew on something that you do not want them chewing on. It makes noise and gets your attention immediately! He does that.
> 
> Today I will try to walk at least once for fifteen minutes up and down my hall. My goal is going to be to do this four times a day. Not going to worry about going outside except to get to the dumpster. Plus I started using the "Fit Glide" right here at my table. I like using it.
> 
> Bingo is today so I will be going to that as far as I know. This morning though, I will try to do a load of laundry.


Does Bunny like oatmeal?  When mine gets cranky I toss some in her cage so she can keep her little jaws busy!


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Sonny is still sick but is coming here to take me to do my errands. He has Bronchitis and is on prescriptions for it.
> 
> His dog's name is Cinnamon and she rules him, his house and his heart. Here is a picture of her that Sonny took.
> 
> View attachment 253413


What a face!  Too cute and yes, she does know who is the boss.  Give Cinnamon a big hug for me.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Rabbit was happy yesterday when his Christmas present (the only one I usually buy is for him) came. I gave him one of the grass balls and he attacked it! His need to chew seems to be really strong lately. Maybe due to it being colder. I don't remember him wanting to chew this much since we moved here. In my house, he had firewood available all the time and he chewed on it every day. He loved when a new load of firewood was stacked on the hearth. I miss that for him (not for me). He also had unlimited grass and wild plants that grew outside. I could actually pick grass off the barn floor in winter.
> 
> Today I will be doing some laundry. It got away from me because I gave half of my laundry money to the collection we were taking up for our maintenance man. I am glad I did because we were able to get him a decent gift card. I think he will be surprised and hopefully feel appreciated by us tenants. He has helped me so much during the year and the others too.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to help someone who has early onset of Dementia. When I worked as a CNA I took care of a lot of residents with it. But how do you help someone who is in the early stages of it? I have been reading Amy Berger's book (The Alzheimer's Antidote) about it and how to help health wise. It has not mentioned anything yet about how to help when they are aware of what is happening to them. She is scared. She asked me to order that book for her and she would pay me for it. So I did. I know it is important to keep the person socializing. She is fine with that. Told me she won't get mad when others laugh at her. I told her I will never laugh at her and she said she knew that. One of our friends does laugh at her and I did not know that.
> 
> So far I know to wait for her to find the word she wants to say. I always had to do that with my son (brain related disability) when he was growing up. It is easy to supply the word for someone because you know them so well and what they are trying to say. Better to make them say it or try to say it. My son would point to something he wanted and I had to make him ask for it. When having a conversation with her, I know to not ask questions or especially not questions about what she just did. Questions about her past is easier for her then about the present.
> 
> So the maintenance man has finally been working on some of the empty apartments this week. If they would just get new maintenance men for the other buildings they make him go to, he probably would have had this one done and rented out by now. Friday he was working on the apartment across the hall, painting. I could not help but cry when I saw inside the apartment because I loved Dottie who lived there. She was such a happy little lady with a laugh that always made me smile or laugh. I will always blame that little boy who hit her with his parents' grocery cart at Walmart (by the way, Sonny was knocked down last week in Walmart in another location by a little boy with a grocery cart too. But the manager attended him and helped him get up and wanted to call 911. Sonny didn't let him do that. But he was sore and he did tell off the parents, of course).


Have you seen Teepa Snow's videos?  My aunt had Alzheimer's and I wish I had seen this while she was still alive.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Thank you! It is rare that I meet anyone in person who agrees with eating keto. It is like with many things that people do not want to give up anything even for good results. Every time I eat anything with sugar, grains or starchy vegetable, I can't walk for a week (and other things). It is not worth it for me. Today with my friends downstairs playing Bingo they had a table full of coffee cakes and pumpkin doughnuts. I was the only one who did not eat any. I brought my own keto homemade yogurt and drank black coffee. I was also the only one there that was not on prescription drugs. Even with what is wrong with me, I am not as bad off as most of them. I stopped preaching to them long ago.


Sometime, the best medicine you can offer is to just listen.  When my neighbor had aortic sarcoma she became totally frustrated when a visitor just did a download of all her medical problems instead of being present for their last visit.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Is it just me, or does everyone drop things _constantly_? Or run my hand/fingers into something so it falls over or spills? My son has always spilled whatever he is carrying or holding and I would wonder, "what is wrong with him"? Get a grip on it! _Now it is happening to me!_ Bending over, way over is not easy for me. Yet that is what I must do constantly. I cannot leave something on the floor, even if it is just a coffee bean or smaller.
> 
> It is not just dropping things that annoys me. I can sit all day at my computer and nobody calls me or comes to my door. Just let me get all situated on my bed with my feet up high on the wedge and cushions (hard to move after that) then someone will _always_ knock on my door. It is hard for me to ignore it. Or the intercom will buzz, which means my son is here. I would never ignore him! Might be important to him.
> 
> I don't mind talking on the phone when I am on the bed it helps pass the time (I try to do an hour at a time). If it has something to do with an appointment, my calendar is by my computer so have to get up. I try to remember to carry the phone with me wherever I go but sometimes my hands are full. So I leave it. If I am cleaning my bunny's cage and forgot to bring the phone, it will_ almost always_ ring. I have the voice mail thing on this phone but it is full. I didn't want to delete the messages because they were made by Sonny in the beginning of our relationship. He was very romantic back then (the new girl attention, I think) and now not so much. I think his health and prescriptions has a lot to do with that now.
> 
> I bought a recorder to record those messages but now thinking about it, what is the sense of that? I never listen to those messages now. So why save them? If he dies before me, the messages would depress me. So maybe I will figure out this voice mail on the phone and start using it.


Yes, I noticed that I drop things more often but I was thinking it is because of a lack of attention.  It is getting harder to pick things up so I bought one of those sticks with a gripper on one end, which helps.  When I'm outside reaching for things, I use a wood broomstick with a coffee cup hook on one end to help move things closer. 
Peace.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Have you seen Teepa Snow's videos?  My aunt had Alzheimer's and I wish I had seen this while she was still alive.


I have been watching them since Holly told me about them. They are more informative then anything else I have seen or read.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Does Bunny like oatmeal?  When mine gets cranky I toss some in her cage so she can keep her little jaws busy!


He loves it! I fed that to him when I first got him because I didn't know what to feed him. I have since learned not to give him oatmeal anymore. Oatmeal made his poop not normal size.........very tiny. Kale, his other favorite food made his cecotropes soft and messy.........known as poopy butt. I gave him things to chew on and he is happy.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I would cancel  her immediately... if you're so sensitive to Cigarette smoke, you don't need to have it in your home.. and it will also save the embarrassment on both sides  when you inevitably ask her not to come again





Blessed said:


> I agree, as a former smoker, cancel.  I never smoked in the house but that smell still gets on your skin, hair and clothes.  I can promise if you are sensitive to it, it will make you feel bad.  Better to wait for a better fit!!


Exactly what I was thinking! Thank you for confirming what I thought.


----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> Is it just me, or does everyone drop things _constantly_? Or run my hand/fingers into something so it falls over or spills? My son has always spilled whatever he is carrying or holding and I would wonder, "what is wrong with him"? Get a grip on it! _Now it is happening to me!_
> 
> As far as spilling stuff, lets just blame it on G-R-A-V-I-T-Y!


----------



## katlupe

Today I have been pretty busy. Got everything done except for the vacuuming. I am going to do that after this break. Having a Keto Chow ice cream break right now. Waiting for my water delivery. I hope he comes today because I won't be here tomorrow. I have a hair appointment and my friend is driving here to take me since Sonny is still sick. He doesn't bounce back from anything since he does not eat right. But you can't tell a man......

I have not seen my friend since 2018, so I am kind of excited to see her tomorrow. We used to go on all kinds of road trips a few years back when I lived on my homestead. She is not coming here just because I had a hair appointment, I could have walked there because it is very close. I told her I had an appointment and she said she would take me and then we could go to lunch. 

I was just thinking about the block my son lives on......next to his building is a Chinese Buffet, the bottom floor of his building just had a pizza place open. Down a few buildings is a smoke shop/little grocery store and on the corner is a Mexican restaurant. Across the street from him is a drug store (Walgreens) and kitty corner is a new Dollar Store. No wonder he goes through his money so fast!


----------



## katlupe

The water delivery did not get here today. I am not happy. I sent them a message telling him I would not be here tomorrow so could they either deliver it before 11:00 AM or wait till next week. But I need it early in the week. 

Then my friend/neighbor came by and we watched some television together. YouTube videos. She does not do the computer at home her husband does. So we watched some videos about toppers that are for woman who have hair lost. 
Then we went downstairs to check my mail to see if the book I ordered for her was delivered yet. Nope. When she left it was late (for me) so I made bacon and eggs for my supper. My favorite meal anyway.

One of the guys from downstairs was up here this morning looking at the apartment next to mine. It is a beautiful one bedroom. Bright with a lot of light coming in every morning. I will be surprised if he does not take it. Apparently there is some kind of problem in his apartment, maybe a water problem. Right now we have 5 single men on this floor, 3 single women and 1 married couple. Plus 2 empty apartments. I have a feeling they will be trying to fill these apartments now. Time will tell.


----------



## Happy Heart

So happy you were able to spend time with your friend, you must also be a good friend to her also!


----------



## katlupe

I am taking a break again from fakebook. Maybe I will still go to my keto groups but not posting on my page unless it is just a good morning. Political stuff starting to cause trouble between people. Not just that though. fb tries to censor everything about your posts and not just political. So I am again...........trying not be a part of that propaganda machine. 

I don't know why people with different opinions cannot get along anymore. Now when they disagree about something one of them will become very rude, attacking the other side (or opinion) like their opinion is the only one that is correct. Well, even if I was open to what their opinion was, their attitude alone would make me angry and in a fighting mode. So I would never change my opinion. Sometimes I see someone join this forum for that reason alone. Usually none of us give them what they are looking for. I have only blocked one person on here (what a difference that made!). On the verge of doing it again today.


----------



## Happy Heart

I totally agree.  Every election I pray that sanity will return but I'm tired of the let downs so all I can do is express my opinion at the ballot box.  Getting old and having time to pay attention means I'm much more aware of the political nastiness which I don't want in my life.  
Just do what makes you happy and let them fight among themselves.
You mentioned magnesium oil, do you make your own or buy it?  My ankles hurt before I get out of bed in the morning so I thought it might help to rub some on at night.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> I totally agree.  Every election I pray that sanity will return but I'm tired of the let downs so all I can do is express my opinion at the ballot box.  Getting old and having time to pay attention means I'm much more aware of the political nastiness which I don't want in my life.
> Just do what makes you happy and let them fight among themselves.
> You mentioned magnesium oil, do you make your own or buy it?  My ankles hurt before I get out of bed in the morning so I thought it might help to rub some on at night.


I buy it on Amazon. It is Seven Minerals Magnesium Oil Spray. You spray it on wherever you hurt and then 20 minutes you can shower it off. If you need magnesium it will make you itch. After you start taking magnesium or doing foot soaks and are not lacking it, you won't itch anymore. I do not itch any more.


----------



## Happy Heart

I took the cheap way out.  We bought some magnesium flakes at the Vitamin Shoppe to soak in hot water until dissolved.  It is now cooling down so I can put it in a spray bottle and use it before bed this evening.  Did your doctor tell you about it?  My husband has diabetes so I'm not sure if that is something he can use, there is contradicting information online.
Dark and cloudy here today, lots of rain expected off the Pacific this evening.  We can sure use it!


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> I took the cheap way out.  We bought some magnesium flakes at the Vitamin Shoppe to soak in hot water until dissolved.  It is now cooling down so I can put it in a spray bottle and use it before bed this evening.  Did your doctor tell you about it?  My husband has diabetes so I'm not sure if that is something he can use, there is contradicting information online.
> Dark and cloudy here today, lots of rain expected off the Pacific this evening.  We can sure use it!


No, I don't always trust the doctors so do my own research. I tell my doctor what I think I need or what I know and she usually will find out that I was right. I know magnesium might be in some heart medications so heart patients should talk to their doctor. Never heard it was bad for diabetics though. I will see if Dr. Ken Berry has a video addressing that. Usually doctors tell patients to take magnesium (Milk of Magnesia) for constipation.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> No, I don't always trust the doctors so do my own research. I tell my doctor what I think I need or what I know and she usually will find out that I was right. I know magnesium might be in some heart medications so heart patients should talk to their doctor. Never heard it was bad for diabetics though. I will see if Dr. Ken Berry has a video addressing that. Usually doctors tell patients to take magnesium (Milk of Magnesia) for constipation.


I totally trust doctors to order tests which aren't needed just to run up the Medicare charges!  Don't get me started, I don't want to hijack your thread.  
How is Sonny doing today?  It seems you are also a good friend to him!  You can be my neighbor anytime.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> There seems to be a shortage of heavy whipping cream. I am lucky when I can find it. That is what I use in my coffee. I can drink it black but I don't really like it black so much. Dairy products and eggs are part of my normal grocery list and I use them daily. So not too happy about the raised prices and smaller packaging. But not much I can do about that. I am thinking of ordering some powdered heavy cream, butter and eggs. Just so I have it for the various recipes I make. The powdered eggs though are pretty much too expensive for me right now. I would have to save up over about three months to buy a 2 lb. can. I have tried heavy cream powder before and did not like it in my coffee but could use it as an ingredient in other recipes. But do I make that many things that use it? Now that I think about it, forget the heavy cream.


If you have an Aldi's nearby, they carry heavy cream at a reasonable price. It lasts a LONG time. Check it out. I mix my coffee (decaf) with Almond milk, some heavy cream, and a smidgeon of cocoa.


----------



## katlupe

I had a beautiful day yesterday. It was good to spend the day with someone who I used to be close to. Hadn't seen each other in four years. I felt bad that she had to sit so long in the hair salon while I got my hair colored but she said she didn't mind. At least the salon is pretty lively. The women who work there are funny and talkative and the music is awesome. One customer that came in for a nail appointment and a cut had me laughing the whole time. She said she was 87 and couldn't see but she did not miss a thing. So funny! Then we had lunch and shopped at Walmart. It was good day. 

When I came home I told Rabbit I was not cleaning his cage. I was exhausted. I put my feet up (not in the bed or on the wedge) and watched YouTube for a bit. After recharging my batteries I did his cage. He was a happy camper. 

Yesterday morning, my water delivery arrived! So I was a happy camper! I am going to keep track to see how much I use per day on the average. I was so thankful that when we were at Walmart I did not have to go down that water aisle. They put those gallon bottles up on the highest shelf with a bar in front of them (so they don't slide off). Really hard for Sonny to get one down so you can imagine me trying to. I have to stand on the bottom shelf on my tiptoes and then when I reach up both of my shoulders become painful.....and stay that way the rest of the day.

Today, I plan to put my feet up a lot. Though they are in pretty good shape this morning which surprises me.


----------



## katlupe

It snowed here today. It is pretty since they did not have to plow it. Maybe tomorrow they will since it is Monday. I guess it was all the years growing up in FL that made me appreciate the snowfall. Never seemed like Christmas without the snow. When we were younger (before 1962 because that was the year we moved to FL) my brother, Mickey, and I had so much fun in the snow. My father would plow our driveway. In the area where the snow was piled up, we would dig it out and make an igloo. I remember taking my dolls and tea set out there and would play in there for hours. It was not cold.

We would ice skate on the creek and go sledding or skiing (homemade skis that my father made for us) on the many hills around our house. At my cousins' house we would have snowball fights. One year, my cousin made a lot of snowballs and put them in their deep freezer. In July we had another snowball fight!


----------



## katlupe

I have been weaning myself back into sleeping in my bed at night. I can lay in it during the day to put my feet up on the wedge and cushions so they are higher than my heart. Which is not real easy because I cannot lay flat. I have to be propped up a bit. Maybe someday I can get an adjustable bed but for now this is what I have. I slept in it last night from 1:30 AM to 5:30 AM. So that was good. Did not use the wedge though. I don't think I could actually sleep using it. 

As you know, I strayed from keto by making chicken noodle soup last week. Today I am making chicken noodle-LESS soup. The noodles are the only thing that is bad in it so just skipping them. I think it will still be very good since it is one of the best things I make. I use whole, peeled tomatoes in it for the flavor and they are an acceptable vegetable on keto. Just don't eat a huge amount of them. I just love soups in the cold weather. When I lived with my husband I had to make soup plus something else because he would still be hungry. Usually after 3+ bowls! Never any leftovers. Now I have plenty for a few days. 

Rabbit is FINALLY chewing on one of his little chew toys that I bought recently. This one is a group of things put together that hang from a cage or his play table. He paid no absolutely no attention to it. I then hung it from the bottom dresser drawer. Again, no interest. Just now I took it off the drawer and laid it on his rug out flat.........now he is working on it. Guess he didn't like it hanging.


----------



## katlupe

Delivered today! Excited to try it as ice cream. Making it for tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe

My back yard today.


----------



## katlupe

The library across the street from my apartment building.


----------



## katlupe

The front of my apartment building. As you can see we didn't get much snow.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> It snowed here today. It is pretty since they did not have to plow it. Maybe tomorrow they will since it is Monday. I guess it was all the years growing up in FL that made me appreciate the snowfall. Never seemed like Christmas without the snow. When we were younger (before 1962 because that was the year we moved to FL) my brother, Mickey, and I had so much fun in the snow. My father would plow our driveway. In the area where the snow was piled up, we would dig it out and make an igloo. I remember taking my dolls and tea set out there and would play in there for hours. It was not cold.
> 
> We would ice skate on the creek and go sledding or skiing (homemade skis that my father made for us) on the many hills around our house. At my cousins' house we would have snowball fights. One year, my cousin made a lot of snowballs and put them in their deep freezer. In July we had another snowball fight!


Reminds me of the winters growing up in Cleveland. Lots of snow fights and sledding down hills! I remember doing the snow angels while waiting for the bus to take us to school.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Delivered today! Excited to try it as ice cream. Making it for tomorrow.
> View attachment 255601


Let us know how that turned out!


----------



## Happy Heart

palides2021 said:


> Reminds me of the winters growing up in Cleveland. Lots of snow fights and sledding down hills! I remember doing the snow angels while waiting for the bus to take us to school.


Winter in Cleveland, how well I recall the snow angels and cleaning the snow off the car and sidewalk.  But it was a joy to come into the warmth of Grandma's kitchen and a bowl of pierogi with onions and sour cream.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> The front of my apartment building. As you can see we didn't get much snow.
> View attachment 255604


That would be a heavy snow fall in my neighborhood.  We only get about 5" a year, but more at higher elevations - people go nuts closing schools and can't drive in snow.  Nice to be retired and watch with a cup of hot chocolate. 
Stay warm and happy.


----------



## katlupe

It seems to me that Christmas time is not such a merry time. Just like I discovered living alone was right for me. I find that all the work, time and money put into this holiday is not right for me either. When I was a child I wanted a Christmas like I saw on television or read about in books. With sugar plums, candy canes, reindeer and elves dancing in my head. My parents both worked and our Christmas was simple. Mickey, my brother and I always got six or seven gifts. I always got a new doll. We both got a book each, some clothes and some other types of toys. My brother always tore the biggest present open even if it wasn't for him. Inevitably, it would be for me. Usually a doll or one year, a doll house. 

So when I had my son, Jeff, I was a single unwed mom and I wanted Christmas to be special for him. I decorated a lot and I would put his Christmas presents on layaway at the local Grand Way store. Then I made my parents spend Christmas Eve overnight at our small apartment (giving them my bedroom). Over the years, after I was married and had my own house, I went all out. My parents and my brother and his family would come to my house and I would serve a beautiful Christmas dinner. Just like the television shows and books I read! Two Christmas trees. One in my family room where we put the presents. The silver and blue smaller one in the living room bay window. 

After my son grew up and my husband left me, I lost interest in Christmas. Without the money to be able to buy all those presents or have a nice house it was not the same. So over the years I had to try to make my own routines. My 3rd and last husband's family was very religious, but they made Christmas about presents more than anything else. I felt so much pressure to buy things. Things that nobody really wants. Things that cost money that we did not have. If I told them not to buy us anything, they did not listen. They would still buy us gifts and we could not afford to buy any. Felt embarrassed. 

One year on Christmas morning, we had a bad snowstorm. I told my husband to go to his parents' Christmas gathering and I would stay home and look out for the horses (needed more water and hay during a snow storm) and keep the wood stoves going. His mother was livid that I did not come! It was one of my best Christmases.


----------



## katlupe

After watching Keto Chow's live stream on Monday, I have been disappointed to learn that the flavor of Keto Chow I love the most, Black Licorice, will not be coming back. The last time I bought it, I bought ten packages. I have only two left. So I went on a search yesterday to find licorice flavoring or extract to see if I can make it myself. I can. I just need the right flavor (Excuse me............I just saw a bunny rabbit go flying around the edge of my apartment! I guess he feels good this morning.). 

I learned a lot about it. From my past herbal experience with medicinal plants, I already knew that the actual licorice root or leaves is one with side affects. So unless you are using it for a health condition, it is best to not ingest too much. The extract or flavoring usually used in making licorice candy is anise or/and fennel. Fennel I am familiar with using it in making Italian sausage. So I am concentrating on using anise oil extract. It's real name is pimpinella anisum and can be grown in a garden or planter. 

So I am thinking I can buy a large bag of the vanilla Keto Chow and start making the flavors I want. Funny place that I find new flavors to try is looking at alcoholic drinks or liquor. I make KC amaretto by using a mixture of flavoring/extract and DiVinci's amaretto sugar free syrup. Do the same with Kuhlua though I have a recipe for making my own (the recipe uses sugar and white rum but I can make substitutions to keep it keto). Basically the only sweet I have now is the KC replacement meal as ice cream, a coffee drink or a shake. And Zevia soda. I don't have either one every day. I hadn't drank soda very often at all until I discovered Zevia. I never liked diet drinks. I will see how I do.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> It seems to me that Christmas time is not such a merry time. Just like I discovered living alone was right for me. I find that all the work, time and money put into this holiday is not right for me either. When I was a child I wanted a Christmas like I saw on television or read about in books. With sugar plums, candy canes, reindeer and elves dancing in my head. My parents both worked and our Christmas was simple. Mickey, my brother and I always got six or seven gifts. I always got a new doll. We both got a book each, some clothes and some other types of toys. My brother always tore the biggest present open even if it wasn't for him. Inevitably, it would be for me. Usually a doll or one year, a doll house.
> 
> So when I had my son, Jeff, I was a single unwed mom and I wanted Christmas to be special for him. I decorated a lot and I would put his Christmas presents on layaway at the local Grand Way store. Then I made my parents spend Christmas Eve overnight at our small apartment (giving them my bedroom). Over the years, after I was married and had my own house, I went all out. My parents and my brother and his family would come to my house and I would serve a beautiful Christmas dinner. Just like the television shows and books I read! Two Christmas trees. One in my family room where we put the presents. The silver and blue smaller one in the living room bay window.
> 
> After my son grew up and my husband left me, I lost interest in Christmas. Without the money to be able to buy all those presents or have a nice house it was not the same. So over the years I had to try to make my own routines. My 3rd and last husband's family was very religious, but they made Christmas about presents more than anything else. I felt so much pressure to buy things. Things that nobody really wants. Things that cost money that we did not have. If I told them not to buy us anything, they did not listen. They would still buy us gifts and we could not afford to buy any. Felt embarrassed.
> 
> One year on Christmas morning, we had a bad snowstorm. I told my husband to go to his parents' Christmas gathering and I would stay home and look out for the horses (needed more water and hay during a snow storm) and keep the wood stoves going. His mother was livid that I did not come! It was one of my best Christmases.


It does seem sad that the our childhood expectations often don't match reality leaving a particular sadness around the holidays for a lifetime.  We just have a quiet day at home, like any other now, and enjoy each other and spoil the pets.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> The library across the street from my apartment building.
> View attachment 255603


If we had a library across the street from our house, my husband would never be home.  Actually, I would probably be there with him.
Thanks for posting your snow photos.  We have fog here this morning so I can't see whether there is snow on the nearby Cascades.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> It does seem sad that the our childhood expectations often don't match reality leaving a particular sadness around the holidays for a lifetime.  We just have a quiet day at home, like any other now, and enjoy each other and spoil the pets.


Yes, that is the kind of day I have. I will cook a nice dinner but I do that pretty much every day. But I truly like to just be home and not have to go anywhere. Maybe I will play some Christmas music though.


----------



## katlupe

I have had a tiring day. Not that I did much, laundry and cleaned the refrigerator. Ready to sleep already and it is not even nine. 

I hope everyone here knows to NEVER pay for anything, no matter who is asking for it, with gift cards! Warn everyone you know!


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going grocery shopping. I don't really need to but best to get it done before the week-end rush. So we are supposed to get a bad snowstorm today and tomorrow. I am sure the store will be busy because of that too. Possible power outages is the only thing that I worry about here. Had two last winter and both times it was due to trees hitting the lines in a heavy snowstorm. The bad thing here is that my whole apartment is electric so there is no alternative heat or cooking sources. No yard to cook outside in a snowstorm either. I was spoiled living on my off the grid homestead for 20 years. Never had to worry about power outages. I keep reminding myself to figure out what I need to prepare for those times. 

I need to send my manager an email because she put a letter on my door about utility allowance and rent. I must be really stupid because the way the letter is worded (the same every year) I can never figure out what it means. Nobody else knows either, so I guess _we are all stupid_. Sometimes it makes your rent go down from about January to June, then when the new lease is signed it goes up. It is bad if it goes up both times though. I think it should go down because electric here has gone way up. My son's went up $30. in November and then $30. more in December. Sonny's electric went way up too.


----------



## Happy Heart

Southern California is now in a drought emergency, so glad I don't live there!  This morning it is overcast which is expected to clear and then sunny until next week but cold temps.  Good weather to let the cats snuggle but why do they have to hog the blankets?  
Yesterday I started to crochet a scarf so my hands are really sore this morning.  Getting old is not for the week.
How is Sonny doing?  
I am still wondering about Tea Biscuit, hope she didn't fall down her snowy steps.  I had two relatives in Ohio fall during the winter and it was a real turning point in their health for both of them.  
After using the magnesium oil twice I had to stop it, but I'll spare you the details.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Southern California is now in a drought emergency, so glad I don't live there!  This morning it is overcast which is expected to clear and then sunny until next week but cold temps.  Good weather to let the cats snuggle but why do they have to hog the blankets?
> Yesterday I started to crochet a scarf so my hands are really sore this morning.  Getting old is not for the week.
> How is Sonny doing?
> I am still wondering about Tea Biscuit, hope she didn't fall down her snowy steps.  I had two relatives in Ohio fall during the winter and it was a real turning point in their health for both of them.
> After using the magnesium oil twice I had to stop it, but I'll spare you the details.


Did you break out from it or something? The oil is not to be taken orally. I should have mentioned that before. I rub it on specific areas of my body, where I have pain. 

Thank you for asking about Sonny. He is getting better but slowly. I will see him today as he is taking me shopping. 

I was wondering about Tea Biscuit too. People seem to be here one day, gone the next. Sometimes they get in huff about something on another board and leave. I don't know anything about it because there are certain ones I don't even scroll.


----------



## RadishRose

Happy Heart said:


> pierogi with onions


Oh my, yes!


----------



## RadishRose

Kat, you're like a chemist with your Keto Chow. I love reading your Diary. Glad you didn't get much snow. We didn't either. But, we are expecting snow overnight.
Stay warm!


----------



## Happy Heart

I sprayed the magnesium on my feet before going to bed, no it didn't result in a rash or skin reaction - just think about what happens when you get too much.  I was afraid to leave the house for day!

Tea Biscuit didn't seem like the kind to get into a snit about something and then just walk away which is why I am worried about her.  I got a kick out of love books, which we share.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> I sprayed the magnesium on my feet before going to bed, no it didn't result in a rash or skin reaction - just think about what happens when you get too much.  I was afraid to leave the house for day!
> 
> Tea Biscuit didn't seem like the kind to get into a snit about something and then just walk away which is why I am worried about her.  I got a kick out of love books, which we share.


If that happens with the magnesium, it usually means that you already are getting enough. 

Maybe you can send her a PM on her profile.


----------



## katlupe

After shopping Sonny left me off so he could get back home.


----------



## katlupe

This is where he left me off.....those are our foot prints in the snow. I was very glad I bought those new shoes as they were good in this snow. Packing snow, so not slippery. I could have used a snowplow on the front of my walker though. The ramp was snow covered as you can see. The walker wheels were packed with snow.


----------



## katlupe

This is the city parking lot that I see out of my windows. It is behind the restaurants and stores on S. Broad Street. Which is the main street of downtown.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Maybe you can send her a PM on her profile.


The specified member cannot be found. Please enter a member's entire name.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> The specified member cannot be found. Please enter a member's entire name.


Click on her profile picture and it will take you to her profile. I don't see how to send her a private message but you can post a message on her profile. Most likely she would receive an email that she has a profile message. Maybe she would respond (if she is able to) then.


----------



## hollydolly

Happy Heart said:


> The specified member cannot be found. Please enter a member's entire name.


she last posted on Nov 25th....


----------



## katlupe

This morning I delivered all my Christmas cards. I never go up on the 3rd floor, even though a very good friend of mine lives there. She comes to my apartment most of the time. I thought my floor was quiet but that floor is even more quiet. The lady at the end of the hall has a little area sort of like mine outside my door, except her apartment is in a corner so it is even more private. She has decorated it so nice for Christmas. Classy and simple. You would not know unless you went down to her door. The same with the lady on my floor who lives in that corner apartment. Except her corner is more oriental because I believe she is Chinese. 

Not going to the dumpster because I am not walking out in the snow. I don't even have boots anymore and am not ruining my new shoes. I am making it a point every morning to fix myself up better than I had been. Putting on a necklace and earrings and eyebrow make-up. I have a ton of jewelry and decided I need to start using it or throw it out. So I will use it. Once I started doing that about a week ago, I started feeling better about myself. Before I was thinking what does it matter? Who cares what I look like? Well, you know who DOES care?????? ME! I care! 

I have a bunch of prepping food to do but didn't do it today. After a busy day out, going to lunch and shopping, I have to take a rest day. Now I am about to do my bunny boy's cage. Then I am going to have a dish of Chocolate Peanut Butter Keto ice cream. It is the best way to eat a replacement meal shake. Cold food just feels so good in my mouth. Probably due to my dental issues. Someday, my dentist office might actually take out those teeth of mine. I have been going back and forth forever it seems. Oh well, that is the medical/dental world.


----------



## katlupe

Snowed pretty much all day today. The plow has plowed the parking lot out a few times. Our plow was here twice so far.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Sliverfox

Katlupe,, we stopped at a  little store  in  Cooks Forrest, PA.
Lots of odds and ends of  things  for tourist.
Wandering about  seeing signs  saying  all crafts are locally made..
Came around &  corner & stopped ,  bright items/pictures,,made  from an assortment of old jewelry.

What a great way to remember some one using old jewelry. 
I thought of my late mother in law ,, who loved jewelry.

Or better yet to see  them  used in designs.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Katlupe,, we stopped at a  little store  in  Cooks Forrest, PA.
> Lots of odds and ends of  things  for tourist.
> Wandering about  seeing signs  saying  all crafts are locally made..
> Came around &  corner & stopped ,  bright items/pictures,,made  from an assortment of old jewelry.
> 
> What a great way to remember some one using old jewelry.
> I thought of my late mother in law ,, who loved jewelry.
> 
> Or better yet to see  them  used in designs.


My friend who lives down the hall has a framed picture that she made with old jewelry. Really pretty!


----------



## katlupe

Today was my mother's birthday. I thought about her a lot today. Birthdays were always important to her. When she got cards she read them over and over. Plus when she bought them for anyone, it took her forever because it had to say just the right thing for that person. I can't believe I have lived 20 years without her. Sometimes I just can't wait to be with her again.


----------



## Happy Heart

Bunny is the best!  Ms. Ghia had her nails trimmed today, at first she wiggles so we cover her eyes and then she calms down.  After that she was put outside to play for a while but the temps were too cold for her to stay out too long.  Once back in her cage, she is exhausted and goes into a deep sleep for a while.  

I'm glad wearing jewelry makes you feel better but from my perspective, you are a beautiful person with or without jewelry.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> I'm glad wearing jewelry makes you feel better but from my perspective, you are a beautiful person with or without jewelry.


I am just wearing it because I have it. I was afraid if I didn't start wearing it my holes in my ears would close up. Anyway it gives me a chance to go through it and get rid of what I don't wear anymore. I used to wear long dangle earrings but don't like them so much anymore.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am planning on talking to my neighbor and friend about our community room events. I think we have had only one potluck supper since the quarantine. Then we had that trouble with the old manager (who was fired) and her three followers. Only one is still here but is content to live her life out in the moldy puzzle room down the hall. We still have not done anything in our community room except Bingo. Time to get on with life before everyone dies first. So........working on it. 

We have a Christmas tree in the community room that we used to decorate for every holiday or season. Just sitting there bare now. I am thinking of decorating it now. I think the old manager and her followers threw out our decorations along with our Bingo game (had to buy new ones) stuff. I have a ton of decorations and am not decorating my apartment. I was going to donate my decorations somewhere but maybe we can use them there. 

If I could get my printer connected to my computer so it would print and scan again I would be happy. Then I could start doing the calendars again. Possibly a newsletter too. So have to work on that today or tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Heart

Happy Heart said:


> The specified member cannot be found. Please enter a member's entire name.





katlupe said:


> Click on her profile picture and it will take you to her profile. I don't see how to send her a private message but you can post a message on her profile. Most likely she would receive an email that she has a profile message. Maybe she would respond (if she is able to) then.


No reply yet, but I'll let you know if she does.  I've seen a lot of people come and go from social media but something just seems a little off with me about the way she seemed happy one day and gone the next.

Glad you are helping to motivate your neighbors to participate in the community  At times it is just too easy, and unhealthy, to stay alone.  Do you have any handcraft groups?  Do your neighbors like to work on jig saw puzzles?  There are a lot of senior activity ideas online now.  Are there any local groups that would come in and sing Christmas songs or make holiday cards?  Am I a pain the ....


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> No reply yet, but I'll let you know if she does.  I've seen a lot of people come and go from social media but something just seems a little off with me about the way she seemed happy one day and gone the next.
> 
> Glad you are helping to motivate your neighbors to participate in the community  At times it is just too easy, and unhealthy, to stay alone.  Do you have any handcraft groups?  Do your neighbors like to work on jig saw puzzles?  There are a lot of senior activity ideas online now.  Are there any local groups that would come in and sing Christmas songs or make holiday cards?  Am I a pain the ....


They enjoy the potluck suppers and Bingo. Sometimes I have brought a dvd down and Sonny made popcorn and we had a movie night. That might be a good thing to start again. There is a puzzle room down the hall but none of us go there. There is a long story about that.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> They enjoy the potluck suppers and Bingo. Sometimes I have brought a dvd down and Sonny made popcorn and we had a movie night. That might be a good thing to start again. There is a puzzle room down the hall but none of us go there. There is a long story about that.


When we used to go the Senior Center my favorite activity was dodge ball, played with ~ 12" beach balls from Walmart for less than $4 each.  It was fun with one ball but when we had two or more it really got to be more fun and great for hand and eye coordination.  Everyone would make a circle at the front of the room (sitting or standing) and since the balls weren't hard there was no harm when one went wild.  Are you ready for me to shut up now?


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> When we used to go the Senior Center my favorite activity was dodge ball, played with ~ 12" beach balls from Walmart for less than $4 each.  It was fun with one ball but when we had two or more it really got to be more fun and great for hand and eye coordination.  Everyone would make a circle at the front of the room (sitting or standing) and since the balls weren't hard there was no harm when one went wild.  Are you ready for me to shut up now?


Nope. I like having someone to talk to.


----------



## RadishRose

Happy Heart said:


> When we used to go the Senior Center my favorite activity was dodge ball, played with ~ 12" beach balls from Walmart for less than $4 each.  It was fun with one ball but when we had two or more it really got to be more fun and great for hand and eye coordination.  Everyone would make a circle at the front of the room (sitting or standing) and since the balls weren't hard there was no harm when one went wild.  Are you ready for me to shut up now?


I'd be on the floor within 5 minutes.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Nope. I like having someone to talk to.


It's a good way to work out your building management anger!


----------



## katlupe

I use heavy whipping cream in my coffee and in various other recipes at times. So it is something I always buy. Lately, not only has it gone up in price, but is only available in small quantities. I buy the cheapest not organic one at Walmart. Today I am low on it. So thinking I might take a chance and walk to the Service Pharmacy this morning. I think they are only open till noon on Sunday. I will see how bad the parking lot looks. In the mornings they are usually still frozen or icy. If so, I will not chance it.

Last year, it was Philadelphia brand cream cheese that couldn't be found. In fact, Kraft paid their customers $20. to not make cheesecakes for the holidays. Never heard of a company doing that before! I don't buy it for holiday baking but use it year round as an ingredient in many keto/low carb recipes. Store brands don't come anywhere close to Philadelphia brand. I have about 5 boxes of it in my refrigerator right now.

A benefit of following a keto food plan is that if the price goes up on certain foods, meat, eggs, dairy, etc., I can still buy them at that price. The reason is because I don't buy any foods that contain sugar, grains, seed oils or starches. Not buying those foods gives me the extra to put on the ones I buy all the time. Like eggs. I eat them almost daily. I would say they are my favorite food of all.


----------



## katlupe

I see many people, not only on this site, but fakebook as well, talk about being alone on Christmas. Does it bother me to be alone? Nope. Didn't bother me on Easter, nor 4th of July or Thanksgiving either. I realize to many people it does. I have to admit, I like not doing all that shopping. Shopping for gifts for that nobody wants or needs. Shopping for foods that will take hours to prepare and half an hour to eat and then hours more to clean up from. No, I don't miss any of that. I feel relief that I do not have to do that anymore.

Not to mention the cost! As much as everyone complains about the cost of everything.........the stores are selling all those tacky cheap gift sets that people buy for people because they feel they have to get them something. I suppose if my son was normal and had a normal life with wife and kids, maybe I would be into doing that stuff too. Even my son though, does not want to go anywhere or do anything special for any holiday. I don't try to push him to do it. If he came here, he would eat as fast as possible and not talk to Sonny and me (if Sonny was here) and then jump up to leave. Fast! Out of here as soon as he can. So why bother just for him when he doesn't want it either?

I will just spend my Christmas day like I spend every day. No hurrying to do or go anywhere. I had a lot of fantastic Christmases in my past, when Jeff was growing up. That was really the only time it mattered. I am content.


----------



## Sliverfox

Agree about once  the children are gone  the"fun' goes out of it.

I've mentioned before that my mother  loved Christmas, the baking / cooking ,Christmas decorating,  giving  gifts wrapping them.

Was  so hard to make a great Christmas  after she passed away, especially with  youngsters still at home.

Once the   sons went to college ,, Christmas became  different.
I put  up some  decorations & maybe a tree or   not.

Now that we are in our 80s,, hubby suffers  with me  putting up  my snowmen & whatever else I think looks  festive.
Hubby's family holiday get together  stopped when  his mother  passed away.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am calling the office of the aging to speak to my counselor to ask for help for my friend who is suffering with early onset dementia. She asked me to do this because she has spoke to my counselor before and was comfortable with her. I don't know if my counselor will talk to me about another person at all but possibly she would listen and maybe set up a time to come here to talk to her. My friend cannot do the phone call herself. 

My friend and her husband decorated the Christmas tree in the community room yesterday. The reason being that her mother (who lives here too but not with them) is hosting a Christmas Eve dinner with their family. So they wanted to decorate the tree. One less thing I have to worry about! 

Today I will make a paper to put downstairs on the mailboxes for the potluck supper. Too bad I still didn't work on my printer yet to get it back to working with my computer. I will do it by hand this time. 

Last night, I was just about to go to sleep when I heard this weird noise outside in the hall. I got up and peeked out there and saw two people from downstairs and two from my hall out there. And could hear this noise right about my door about where the sprinkler is. I thought water was going to come out or something. It sounded like a ghost walking along the ceiling of the hall (and there is another floor upstairs). It was scary! But I knew the theater in the other half of our building (it is an old school but our apartment building is only half of it) had a musical going on all evening. All of a sudden the noise quit! Just like that. Someone peeked through the double doors at the end of our hall and saw that the musical was over and people were leaving. Must have been something they were doing for the show. Glad it wasn't a real ghost!


----------



## katlupe

This morning I was out of HWC (heavy whipping cream) so I had to make do with "keto coffee" which is butter in coffee and then whipped with the immersion blender. It is foamy and good. I tried it before but I still prefer HWC in my coffee. I have had trouble finding it in the stores, especially Walmart. Last year it was Philadelphia cream cheese, this year it is HWC. Us keto people keep them both in business year round! haha

Two things I have to make an effort.......a BIG effort to work on, drink more water and walk more. About 15 minutes four times a day is my goal. Just going to start by walking in my own hall. I do not have to do it outside. With Lymphedema exercise is important and has to be done daily. Plus deep breathing. 

Following the keto food plan is like psychiatry for your physical body. After a lifetime of being told certain foods were good for you to learn it is the exact opposite. It is hard for some people to change. Not for me so much. But I see it in my keto groups. Not wanting to give up lowfat foods or way of eating. Even when given the hard cold facts from research and listening to doctors. Yes, doctors who have said to themselves that things they were taught in medical school were all wrong. They get like what, one semester of nutrition if that. To top it off, the nutrition they are taught is not correct. It is all to make profits for various food industries.


----------



## katlupe

Bingo was a failure today. Even though I won every game.......only two of us playing. Nobody showed up.


----------



## Happy Heart

Maybe they were all out buying gifts for you?


----------



## katlupe

I didn't realize it was such a big deal when I replied on a certain thread that I use a "toilet riser" on my toilet it would get such responses. Such as I must be a dirty person to live with that! Am I the only person in this forum who has to use one? My old toilet had to be replaced and the new one is very low. I could not use it very easily and needed a higher seat. So I bought the "toilet riser". It works well and I can remove it in half a second to clean it. Which I do regularly. 

There comes a time in your life where your physical ability is limited and you must do things you never did before. Such as using a walker, wearing dentures, stop driving and using a "toilet riser". The only problem with it is that you can never put your seat and lid down when it is on. So it has to stay up. For now, I just use a flat piece of cardboard over it. It is not dirty nor stinky. I live alone except for my pet rabbit and last I knew, he was not using it.


----------



## Happy Heart

What does Sonny do when he visits?

https://www.pinterest.es/pin/387098530447131673/


----------



## fatboy

I use a shower bench when I shower because im afraid I might slip and fall.do what you got to do!


----------



## Blessed

I have a shower bench too! Don't need it most of the time but on days you don't feel well it is nice to be able to sit down if you need to.


----------



## fatboy

I have those days when I'm light headed.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> What does Sonny do when he visits?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.es/pin/387098530447131673/


He uses it. It is really no different than a higher seat. I just cannot stand up from a very low position. I wish they had gotten me a toilet that was low, dumb me, didn't think of mentioning it. After all my apartment is set up completely for disabled residents.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> I use a shower bench when I shower because im afraid I might slip and fall.do what you got to do!


I have  a good sized shower with a shower chair and rails inside and out. I am very careful.


----------



## katlupe

Sonny took me grocery shopping yesterday. Walmart is still out of heavy whipping cream. Could be due to the holiday cooking and I just don't get there early enough in the day. So we went to Price Chopper and Sonny stayed in the car. They had it but only one brand and the little pints. so I bought three. I didn't take my walker with me so when I left the grocery cart to I had to walk to the car (which was parked right up front in the first parking space closest to the store) on my own. It was hard! I felt off balance. Of course I was carrying about five items in my hands because I forgot to bring shopping bags with me. I think I am going to try walking without my walker in my hallway when I walk for exercise. Just a little bit each day. 

I am reading the instruction book that came with the handheld steam cleaner I just got. I am eager to try it out. It is supposed to clean a variety of things. Don't worry, I will be very careful with it.

Today I am also going to do a couple loads of laundry. I go through a lot of clothing. So much different living here than it was at my house. The luxury of a washing machine will never be taken for granted by me again. I don't always use the dryer but lately I have been. Hanging in my apartment saves the clothing but makes the apartment cold. Right now I am trying to keep it warm. I have very high ceilings in half of the apartment so it is much colder in that area. Right here by the computer, the heater is right next to me and the ceiling is normal height, so it is warmer.


----------



## Happy Heart

We have a lot of winter yet to go so have you considered on  of these?
https://idealshopping.net/best-spac...ion=&msclkid=4323848f4c9a1f62d554e72be7f1a3a4
I have no experience with them but it seems like a great idea to warm a small space and Bunny would appreciate it.  Our electric bill was near $300 last month - ouch.


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> We have a lot of winter yet to go so have you considered on  of these?
> 
> 
> No, I haven't.


----------



## katlupe

Didn't do the laundry or the vacuuming. So that was my day.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> Didn't do the laundry or the vacuuming. So that was my day.


Are you feeling okay? normally seems like you would be sleeping at this time. Has the cold weather just taken over for now?Just want to make sure your okay.


----------



## Happy Heart

katlupe said:


> Didn't do the laundry or the vacuuming. So that was my day.


Got the laundry done but as for the vacuming....just use low watt bulbs in you lamps.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Are you feeling okay? normally seems like you would be sleeping at this time. Has the cold weather just taken over for now?Just want to make sure your okay.


I am good. Just started coloring again so spent time doing that instead of my chores. When I do that it relaxes me and I forget how much time I spent on it. 

It is not that I go to bed early usually, just that I get off the computer early and then watch television. Last night I had left my computer on and then wrote here before I shut it down. 

Thank you for caring about me!


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Got the laundry done but as for the vacuming....just use low watt bulbs in you lamps.


I will try again today.


----------



## Happy Heart

Be good to yourself.
Ms. Ghia had some Cheerios to snack on this morning...keeps her little jaws busy.


----------



## katlupe

I decided to make some chicken noodle soup since it is so dreary today. Listening to some instrumental Christmas CDs I have. One is classical guitar, one is saxophone and one is jazz. I am not "Christmasey" but I do enjoy Christmas music. Reminds me of the years back, when I was indeed, very "Christmasey". Maybe I will get around to doing the vacuuming and laundry but it is not happening right now. And the best part is that it doesn't matter. I can do it whenever I choose.   

It is really icy out today since it has been raining all morning. The temperature went down from 43 to 32 just since I got up earlier. Very windy too. My friends had to go out in it though to take a lady from downstairs to the ER. She fell but would not let anyone call an ambulance. Just asked if they would take her. She just now called and was ready to come back. I pray they will be okay on these roads. Also praying no trees fall on the power lines. Since I am downtown, I do not normally have a power outage because all the important places are right here (like the police, county office building, the post office, the Italian restaurant and a couple of bars, ).


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I decided to make some chicken noodle soup since it is so dreary today. Listening to some instrumental Christmas CDs I have. One is classical guitar, one is saxophone and one is jazz. I am not "Christmasey" but I do enjoy Christmas music. Reminds me of the years back, when I was indeed, very "Christmasey". Maybe I will get around to doing the vacuuming and laundry but it is not happening right now. And the best part is that it doesn't matter. I can do it whenever I choose.
> 
> It is really icy out today since it has been raining all morning. The temperature went down from 43 to 32 just since I got up earlier. Very windy too. My friends had to go out in it though to take a lady from downstairs to the ER. She fell but would not let anyone call an ambulance. Just asked if they would take her. She just now called and was ready to come back. I pray they will be okay on these roads. Also praying no trees fall on the power lines. Since I am downtown, I do not normally have a power outage because all the important places are right here (like the police, county office building, the post office, the Italian restaurant and a couple of bars, ).


Enjoy your soup, Kat! We had rain and wind all night, too but temps were and still are, warmer. It will be in the 'teens tonight tough.


----------



## Happy Heart

I just looked at your weather forecast for the next week.  You and Bunny will be doing a lot of snuggling  .
Take care!


----------



## katlupe

I have been cleaning my apartment today. Vacuumed and dusted. Moved the chairs around trying to find a new set up but not much room to do that with. Right now I am not happy with the window sill being piled up with things to block the cold air. But it works. And I have it. Nothing to buy. Not that I am concerned with anyone else seeing it but for me. When my apartment is neat and clean and the arrangement pleases me, I am happy. Just for myself.

Sonny is going to spend tomorrow with his family. I think he is looking forward to it. Even though he sees them all the time but not everyone at one time. So I will be home alone, I think the 2nd year in a row. Since it is so cold, I am glad I do not have to go anywhere. I do not want to leave Rabbit alone. I will be lucky if I can make it to the dumpster, though I really need to try. If the sun comes out I will try to go then.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> I have been cleaning my apartment today. Vacuumed and dusted. Moved the chairs around trying to find a new set up but not much room to do that with. Right now I am not happy with the window sill being piled up with things to block the cold air. But it works. And I have it. Nothing to buy. Not that I am concerned with anyone else seeing it but for me. When my apartment is neat and clean and the arrangement pleases me, I am happy. Just for myself.
> 
> Sonny is going to spend tomorrow with his family. I think he is looking forward to it. Even though he sees them all the time but not everyone at one time. So I will be home alone, I think the 2nd year in a row. Since it is so cold, I am glad I do not have to go anywhere. I do not want to leave Rabbit alone. I will be lucky if I can make it to the dumpster, though I really need to try. If the sun comes out I will try to go then.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You are not alone, I will be here for chats!  I do not think of it is alone as we have pets that love us!! It does not have to be a human for companionship/


----------



## Happy Heart

Tomorrow will probably be like today, husband on his computer reading politics and I'll be watch my cooking shows while watch the dust bunnies dance around as the cats chase each other.  My bones remember the chill of an Ohio winter watching the national weather reports.


----------



## katlupe

Today is the day everyone, especially businesses, plan for and look forward to. I did not. It was too much stress and pressure when I had to buy gifts for people. I always felt they were gifts nobody cared about. I find it so much more fun to buy for myself than others. I guess I am not a giving type of person. But if you spend your money on something, it better be something someone appreciates and cares about. My parents bought gifts for each other and us kids when we were growing up. Then it was simple. They were frugal and did not spend money the did not have. We never went without the important things. 

I will be alone today. So will my son but he is just down the street. He can come here if he wants to but he lives in a world of ghosts and spirits and he is happy with that. He was here yesterday for food and a lighter. Didn't even know it was Christmas today. I don't know what he does with ghosts all day but he says he talks to them. So I just say okay and tell him I love him. What more can I do? He is almost 53. It used to bother me till I saw all the other people having worse problems with their grown adult children. So he is the way he is and he is happy and not an alcoholic or druggie.


----------



## katlupe

It doesn't bother me that it is Christmas Day and my day is like any other day. When I was grocery shopping at Walmart I saw people Christmas shopping. Buying those gift box gifts that companies put together for Christmas. Like a coffee mug and a bag of coffee. Reese's peanut butter cups and a coffee mug (now what they have to do with each other is your guess). I saw a woman with several of those in her cart. Big screen televisions (yes, people can still afford those when they are squawking about the price of gas and food). Gloves, scarves, wallets and ties are still in almost every cart.

If I was buying gifts for people this year I would buy gift cards from grocery stores or gas stations. Give a subscription of a reasonably priced coffee for the year. If they have a pet a subscription or gift card for pet food. Sonny asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I told him nothing. Because if he got me a present, I would feel that I had to buy him one. Besides he spends money on me all the time. Going out to eat when he drives me to appointments or run errands or grocery shop. He likes to go out to eat and I know it is more fun for him if I go with him I enjoy it too. I won't be seeing him today though as he will be with his family.


----------



## Happy Heart

Will Sonny stop by after his family visit?  You are so fortunate to have a him as a good friend and that is a gift for both of you to share. 

I am sorry for your son's problems but as you said, it could be worse.  I had a friend whose second husband's family included a child molester, several druggies and many moochers.  When she married him the family was young so she didn't know what she was getting herself into.  For her birthday one year I crocheted a small vintage style hand purse and put a coin inside. She cried and hugged me when she opened it.  Sadly, that was one of the rare times that I felt my efforts were appreciated by someone.  One of the last photos of her was when she was sitting in the car leaving for the hospital, skinny as cancer ate away at her heart, she was wrapped in the lambs wool scarf I knit for her.  After she died, I noticed that she had left a box with every gift I had given her on the kitchen table and I wonder whether she was planning to take them with her to the home.  Sorry, I'm going on a bit but as I type her house faces my window and I miss her.

There is still so much fog here this morning I can't see the end of the block.  I do like the mysterious effect it has on the neighborhood.  

Merry Christmas


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Will Sonny stop by after his family visit?  You are so fortunate to have a him as a good friend and that is a gift for both of you to share.
> 
> I am sorry for your son's problems but as you said, it could be worse.  I had a friend whose second husband's family included a child molester, several druggies and many moochers.  When she married him the family was young so she didn't know what she was getting herself into.  For her birthday one year I crocheted a small vintage style hand purse and put a coin inside. She cried and hugged me when she opened it.  Sadly, that was one of the rare times that I felt my efforts were appreciated by someone.  One of the last photos of her was when she was sitting in the car leaving for the hospital, skinny as cancer ate away at her heart, she was wrapped in the lambs wool scarf I knit for her.  After she died, I noticed that she had left a box with every gift I had given her on the kitchen table and I wonder whether she was planning to take them with her to the home.  Sorry, I'm going on a bit but as I type her house faces my window and I miss her.
> 
> There is still so much fog here this morning I can't see the end of the block.  I do like the mysterious effect it has on the neighborhood.
> 
> Merry Christmas


I am so sorry about your friend. It sounds like you were a treasured friend to her. 

It is hard over the years as you lose more and more people in your life. I think that is what will happen as long as you live. My father kept saying he was the only one left. I think he meant in his own family, not our family.

No, Sonny won't be coming here till next Friday when we have our potluck supper. He will cook up something.


----------



## katlupe

I almost started doing my laundry today. I sorted it all out. So I go out to the elevator with my basket and one load. The light will not light up and I push it several times. It usually makes a noise as it moves to your floor. No noise. So not going to get on it even if it comes to my floor till I see other people are using it. I haven't heard it since. Yet earlier, my neighbor's family was here and they were using it.


----------



## katlupe

About the elevator, last night that same neighbor and his family came back home and used the elevator and it worked. So what was up with that? Nobody used it all day and I never heard it. 

Now this morning, twice an alarm went off just like yesterday. But my friend who lives upstairs said it did not go off on their floor this time. It is not loud like usual. Just a low buzzing sound, but loud enough that I can hear it. Anyway, it went off once for a minute and quit. Then an hour later again but quit in a second. I can't see how if you pull the cord on the alarm that is on our walls (for falls) that you could stop it.


----------



## katlupe

My 2nd cousin, Caryl lives near Buffalo and has not posted on fakebook since Christmas Eve. So I am praying she and her family are okay. Just busy. Could be without power though. I have other friends on fb that live either in or around that area. Horrible storm!


----------



## katlupe

Good news to report here. My cousin, who I mentioned in the above post is good. She replied back to me on fakebook and said it had just missed them but not her son. He and his family were snowed in on Christmas. 

The other good news is apparently the elevator is working again. I do not think anyone came here to fix it. Just sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I am dependent on it so have to live with it.


----------



## katlupe

I took a chance and went down in the elevator to get my packages that had been delivered on Saturday (I didn't know till yesterday but the elevator was not working). Worked fine. So I was gathering up my garbage to go to the dumpster. My neighbor from downstairs came to my door and told me that he talked to our maintenance man and he said not to use the elevator until the repair man can get here to look at it. So I looked at my garbage and said I really need to go to the dumpster today. He offered to take it out for me!!! What a lifesaver he was! I just cannot have two bags sitting in my kitchen.


----------



## Happy Heart

Nice to see your smiling face again!


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Nice to see your smiling face again!


Thank you!


----------



## katlupe

I am fortunate to have my rent go down by seventeen dollars. At least until May. In March I will renew my lease and they usually raise the rent then because of our cost of living raise. This happens every year. So the rent will go up starting in June. Whatever raise I get I lose in the rent going up and SNAP benefits go down. So I don't really get ahead as far as that goes. I will adjust my food budget to the new amount. My son's went down by $50. I haven't received any notification as of yet about my SNAP benefit going down. Mine is based on my age as well as income. 

Where I get ahead is paying down the debt that I moved here with. Finally in February, a loan I have been paying on forever (it seems) will be paid off. Then in March, a credit card I used to buy a new chair last year will be paid off also. It is good to see these things going down and then finally disappearing. I live on a very low income but I have been paying off this debt I brought here in 2018. As the remaining ones are paid down and off, things will be much easier for me to live on this amount of money. I don't really need a lot. The amount of money I used to pay on those two debts I will move to the other two credit cards. My plan is to pay them down as quickly as I can using the "snowball" method of Dave Ramsey. 

So I am starting off this new year with a "No Buy" month. The only things I will be buying are normal household or personal care (such as shampoo, soap, etc) supplies and food for Rabbit.


----------



## Happy Heart

You are a great money manager!  Wish so many others would follow your example.  I remember times when I had less than a dollar in my checking account and prayed that nothing happened until the next pay day. 
Yesterday, we had a blue heron in our backyard, sometimes we see green herons also.  It had been a while so I was starting to think they had moved on to another part of the country.  They are so tall I can go eye to eye with them but they fly away when I get a few feet from them.
Lots and lots of much needed rain last night.  This morning the sky is  dark blue/gray so maybe more to come.
Katlupe, have a wonderful day and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## katlupe

The elevator repair man was here. There is still a sign on the elevator not to use it. Maybe he needed to get parts or something. I will wait and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe

On Walmart's site there is a listing for the All American Canner. Showing a picture of the American factory it has always been made at. They have several of the same product they are selling. The other sellers' prices are over $400. and that is the price they should be. This one is selling three different size canners all for the price of $12.95 each with free shipping......from China, where else? Some of my homesteading friends on fakebook decided to purchase it just to see what will happen.


----------



## Happy Heart

My old shoes should be replaced but I'll keep them since the new ones from china are made of foam, but the price is still high.  I do miss Made in America.  We MUST produce our own drugs here or forever be at their mercy.  Don't get me started...


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> My old shoes should be replaced but I'll keep them since the new ones from china are made of foam, but the price is still high.  I do miss Made in America.  We MUST produce our own drugs here or forever be at their mercy.  Don't get me started...


EJ's shoes in our area ruled the triple cities (Binghamton - Johnson City - Endicott, NY) for many years. Their shoes were the best. All my relatives worked in the factories. I worked in the office of the maintenance department. But when George F. Johnson died and his son took over it went downhill and out of sight. There were EJ shoe stores all over the place. Between EJ's and IBM our southern tier was thriving. Now it is just sad. I can barely stand to drive through Binghamton now.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> I use heavy whipping cream in my coffee and in various other recipes at times. So it is something I always buy. Lately, not only has it gone up in price, but is only available in small quantities. I buy the cheapest not organic one at Walmart. Today I am low on it. So thinking I might take a chance and walk to the Service Pharmacy this morning. I think they are only open till noon on Sunday. I will see how bad the parking lot looks. In the mornings they are usually still frozen or icy. If so, I will not chance it.
> 
> Last year, it was Philadelphia brand cream cheese that couldn't be found. In fact, Kraft paid their customers $20. to not make cheesecakes for the holidays. Never heard of a company doing that before! I don't buy it for holiday baking but use it year round as an ingredient in many keto/low carb recipes. Store brands don't come anywhere close to Philadelphia brand. I have about 5 boxes of it in my refrigerator right now.
> 
> A benefit of following a keto food plan is that if the price goes up on certain foods, meat, eggs, dairy, etc., I can still buy them at that price. The reason is because I don't buy any foods that contain sugar, grains, seed oils or starches. Not buying those foods gives me the extra to put on the ones I buy all the time. Like eggs. I eat them almost daily. I would say they are my favorite food of all.


I could relate to your Keto diet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RadishRose

Kat I hope they get that danged elevator fixed!

The Otis Elevator Testing Tower is down the main road from me. I now think of your elevator  every time I see it....


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat I hope they get that danged elevator fixed!
> 
> The Otis Elevator Testing Tower is down the main road from me. I now think of your elevator  every time I see it....


I searched it and tried to figure out what its purpose is. No real answer. What do they do there? Test elevators? How?


----------



## Happy Heart

Maybe the repair parts are on a slow boat...they have their test towers mostly overseas now, including china.
https://www.constructiondive.com/news/otis-to-build-worlds-tallest-elevator-test-tower/419147/
https://www.otis.com/en/id/contact-us/otis-global-locations


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I searched it and tried to figure out what its purpose is. No real answer. What do they do there? Test elevators? How?


_Otis Elevator Company, a division of Hartford-based United Technologies Corp., tests and develops elevator components in Bristol at the company's 117-meter test tower. 

The facility has a quality control and new product testing lab as well as 13 test elevator shafts: three high ones, four mid-level, and six low ones. Elevator markets differ around the world. In Paris, elevators are smaller, and more intimate, than they are in New York City. Thank both local customs and regulations for that. <a href="http://www.courant.com/business/hc-...tis-elevators-20130731,0,7741139.photogallery">Click here for a photo gallery of iconic buildings with Otis elevators</a>. 

The Bristol center tests parts for the range of systems needed for elevators around the world: cable, belt, and hydraulic systems; small and large motors; the lifting hardware and "destination management systems," where you put in your desired floor and are assigned the most efficient elevator to take. Watch the video and click through the gallery for more about the testing center._

I don't understand any of this  
_
_


----------



## OldFeller

RadishRose said:


> _Otis Elevator Company, a division of Hartford-based United Technologies Corp., tests and develops elevator components in Bristol at the company's 117-meter test tower.
> 
> The facility has a quality control and new product testing lab as well as 13 test elevator shafts: three high ones, four mid-level, and six low ones. Elevator markets differ around the world. In Paris, elevators are smaller, and more intimate, than they are in New York City. Thank both local customs and regulations for that. <a href="http://www.courant.com/business/hc-...tis-elevators-20130731,0,7741139.photogallery">Click here for a photo gallery of iconic buildings with Otis elevators</a>.
> 
> The Bristol center tests parts for the range of systems needed for elevators around the world: cable, belt, and hydraulic systems; small and large motors; the lifting hardware and "destination management systems," where you put in your desired floor and are assigned the most efficient elevator to take. Watch the video and click through the gallery for more about the testing center._
> 
> I don't understand any of this


I thought you were some kind of elevator know-it-all until I read your last line. Then you went down faster than an elevator in my estimation.


----------



## RadishRose

OldFeller said:


> I thought you were some kind of elevator know-it-all until I read your last line. Then you went down faster than an elevator in my estimation.


Dunno a damn thing about them!


----------



## OldFeller

RadishRose said:


> Dunno a damn thing about them!


I've ridden many an Otis Elevator in my life. It's boring in an elevator so all there is to do is read the inspection report hung on the wall.


----------



## RadishRose

OldFeller said:


> I've ridden many an Otis Elevator in my life. It's boring in an elevator so all there is to do is read the inspection report hung on the wall.


I got stuck in one at work one day. I was alone but I had a cup of coffee. I yelled, someone heard me. Finally, the car was moving slowly downward and stopped, the doors open and i was about  3 feet from the floor. I had to jump down, but they caught me.


----------



## katlupe

OldFeller said:


> I've ridden many an Otis Elevator in my life. It's boring in an elevator so all there is to do is read the inspection report hung on the wall.


I hope you never change your avatar.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I got stuck in one at work one day. I was alone but I had a cup of coffee. I yelled, someone heard me. Finally, the car was moving slowly downward and stopped, the doors open and i was about  3 feet from the floor. I had to jump down, but they caught me.


That is what I am afraid of.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Maybe the repair parts are on a slow boat...they have their test towers mostly overseas now, including china.
> https://www.constructiondive.com/news/otis-to-build-worlds-tallest-elevator-test-tower/419147/
> https://www.otis.com/en/id/contact-us/otis-global-locations


One of my neighbors said our maintenance man said it is kaput...... Scares me as I do not want to leave my apartment. I love it.


----------



## OldFeller

katlupe said:


> I hope you never change your avatar.


I don't think I could have picked a better one.


----------



## katlupe

OldFeller said:


> I don't think I could have picked a better one.


Nope. I will always think of you as Tom. My favorite cowboy.


----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> I got stuck in one at work one day. I was alone but I had a cup of coffee. I yelled, someone heard me. Finally, the car was moving slowly downward and stopped, the doors open and i was about  3 feet from the floor. I had to jump down, but they caught me.


That's a big fear of mine...getting stuck in an elevator.

I'm not normally claustrophobic, but I would be!


----------



## Happy Heart

OldFeller said:


> I've ridden many an Otis Elevator in my life. It's boring in an elevator so all there is to do is read the inspection report hung on the wall.


I get mesmerized by the flashing floor numbers.  So much for my IQ


----------



## katlupe

As you might figure, rumors are flying about the state of our building due to the elevator needing to be replaced. The thing is that this is not a quick fix. I researched elevators yesterday. They need to be replaced completely after about 20 years of use. Of course depending on how much use we are talking about. A building in NYC gets a lot more use than this one here. It would cost a lot of money. Does Conifer, the owners of our building, have the money? Of course they do. They are a big corporation and own many buildings and I am sure pay for repairs in other buildings also. 

The other thing people here are saying is that our building is not up to code. I know we need a new roof (leaking has affected the elevator) and they had someone look at it. But nothing done. Someone told me if it was not up to code the city would not let them put in a new elevator. I researched that also. What I read was that a building such as this does not have to comply with modern codes if it stands as it was built. If you are renovating it then it would have to be brought up to code. I would think replacing a faulty elevator would be allowed for safety reasons alone. But what do I know? 

I really need to see if there is any way I can walk down those stairs. I need to do some laundry and I have appointments next week. Two of my friends who use mobility chairs/scooters and walkers made it down yesterday. One did it several times because she was doing her laundry. I need a walker once I get downstairs though. So need to think about this if I could indeed actually go down the stairs........


----------



## dobielvr

katlupe said:


> As you might figure, rumors are flying about the state of our building due to the elevator needing to be replaced. The thing is that this is not a quick fix. I researched elevators yesterday. They need to be replaced completely after about 20 years of use. Of course depending on how much use we are talking about. A building in NYC gets a lot more use than this one here. It would cost a lot of money. Does Conifer, the owners of our building, have the money? Of course they do. They are a big corporation and own many buildings and I am sure pay for repairs in other buildings also.
> 
> The other thing people here are saying is that our building is not up to code. I know we need a new roof (leaking has affected the elevator) and they had someone look at it. But nothing done. Someone told me if it was not up to code the city would not let them put in a new elevator. I researched that also. What I read was that a building such as this does not have to comply with modern codes if it stands as it was built. If you are renovating it then it would have to be brought up to code. I would think replacing a faulty elevator would be allowed for safety reasons alone. But what do I know?
> 
> I really need to see if there is any way I can walk down those stairs. I need to do some laundry and I have appointments next week. Two of my friends who use mobility chairs/scooters and walkers made it down yesterday. One did it several times because she was doing her laundry. I need a walker once I get downstairs though. So need to think about this if I could indeed actually go down the stairs........


Omgosh. this is so dangerous for all of you.
I have a feeling that until someone actually falls and sues them, that only then they'll consider fixing the elevator..


----------



## Happy Heart

Enough already!
https://www.disabilityrightspa.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/Final-Copy-Elevator.pdf
They should be glad I don't live there.  
Be sure everyone in your building has a copy of the above.

My ten pound cat thinks she can have the blue heron in the backyard for breakfast.  That bird would have her for breakfast if it liked cat "food".


----------



## katlupe

Happy Heart said:


> Enough already!
> https://www.disabilityrightspa.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/Final-Copy-Elevator.pdf
> They should be glad I don't live there.
> Be sure everyone in your building has a copy of the above.
> 
> My ten pound cat thinks she can have the blue heron in the backyard for breakfast.  That bird would have her for breakfast if it liked cat "food".


I wish there was one for NY state. 

Now there are two notices on it, one has been on it since July and now the one saying not to use it. People are using it anyway. I am scared to get on it. Or take the stairs. I am also scared if I complain of being made to leave here. There is really no place I can move to. I would have to find a camper or something like that to live in. And leave all my belongings behind. How can I move out when I cannot use the elevator? I really love living here and it is the first time I have been happy and have good friends. I fear they will just close the building down for good. I just wish the upper management would talk to us and tell us what is going on. For now, it is just rumors. Our manager is new and of course, she and the maintenance man (and their whole company) have off from work this whole week.


----------



## katlupe

Kind of good news this morning! My maintenance man was at my apartment this morning (and went to everyone's apartments to talk in person to each). He told me that on Tuesday, an engineer from the elevator company will be here and they will try to find a way the elevator can be repaired. He really felt bad that everyone here was mad at him and blamed him (I did not). I told him that is because he is the only person we see from Conifer so they have to take it out on him. One guy across the hall was yelling loudly about Code Enforcement will be here on Tuesday. I hope not. I want to keep living here. The alternative does not look good for me. 

He also told me that even though people are still using the elevator, that if they get stuck on it now, that calling 911 will not help. They will not be able to open it. So they could be stuck on it for hours till they can get some kind of help from the elevator company (holiday week-end). I am not chancing it. I worry more about electrical. Since the roof had a leak in it and that caused the elevator problems in July. I do not want to be electrocuted in it!


----------



## katlupe

I made a very good London broil today in the Instant Pot. I forgot to brown it first. It came out good anyway. Maybe that step is not really needed. Just seasoned it with the new Redmond's Chili Lime seasoning........that stuff is out of this world! I love it and put a lot on. Added a can of beef broth and put it on for 39 minutes. When I opened it, it was a little tough yet so I put it back in for 10 more minutes. Came out perfect! That is all I had for supper......a hunk of meat! lol

I had missed some of the 2 Krazy Ketos videos over the last week so caught up on those today. Tomorrow I will make more Keto Chow for ice cream. The cold seems to help my mouth. I am looking forward to the consultation appointment with the oral surgeon. I think if he does what I want him to do (remove all the top teeth and maybe some on the bottom) things will be easier for me. This is what happens when your insurance tells the dentist what teeth he can take out. So the dentures I got (from a different dentist, I won't go back to him) didn't fit for long and those other teeth still needed to come out. Now three years later...........I hope to get them out.

One dental office I called and said I needed some teeth extracted and told them what happened. I go there and have x-rays and then the dentist tells me he doesn't do extractions. I have to go to an oral surgeon and then come back to him for the dentures???????? I think not! That is how I ended up where I am. It is like a factory of dentists. But they are low cost dentists and it seems they are being trained. A lot of them have foreign accents but seem to know what they are doing. I am okay with that. The only problem with it is that the office is in the ghetto of Binghamton and I don't want to be there after dark.


----------



## RadishRose

@katlupe , glad your London broil came out well. I find that browning meat first gives much more good flavor, but your chili lime seasoning sounds so delicious!

I once had a small bottle of some kind of chili-lime seasoning, but after a few weeks it became sticky and hard.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe , glad your London broil came out well. I find that browning meat first gives much more good flavor, but your chili lime seasoning sounds so delicious!
> 
> I once had a small bottle of some kind of chili-lime seasoning, but after a few weeks it became sticky and hard.


I don't know why I forgot to brown it.......old age I guess. I usually do. 

I only use Redmond Real Salt and have a few of their different products. I go through them pretty quick so I don't think it will get a chance to get sticky and hard. I know what you mean though. I used to have products do that if I didn't use them fast enough.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going to learn how to use the voicemail on my telephone. It has been full for months. I didn't want to delete Sonny's messages but now I realize I have to. Nobody can leave me a message and I never go back and listen to his messages. I still have his emails which I saved to a document. They were better anyway. 

Going to work on formatting the mp3 player again. Then put the music on it that I really want to listen to. Not just everything I have. If I can figure out how to use the newest mp3 player I bought I will put music on it for my friend. I think it will help her for what she is going through (Dementia). 

Making more replacement shakes to use for ice cream. It is my treat for the day and helps me to stick with my keto food plan. I just ordered a large amount of vanilla only because I can make that into many other flavors. Today, other than breakfast, I will have leftover London broil for supper and KC ice cream for lunch. 

I still have not tried the new steamer I bought. I will try it today if I remember.


----------



## katlupe

The only thing I wrote yesterday that I actually did was to make the shakes. I resisted the urge for real ice cream, but I did eat pizza. Shame on me!

Sonny came over yesterday because I needed more stuff for Rabbit. And coffee creamer. I felt so sorry for him when he was coming up the stairs. They are very steep and hard to climb. I worried the whole time that he would stumble or get too winded. He does not have full capacity of his lungs and has a pacemaker. He sat on the top stair. Then he went back down with my mailbox key to get my mail and package. The package was my new compression stockings and I ordered the wrong size......need petite extra large and I only got petite large. Big difference in that size and I could see it immediately. My fault. Luckily this company is proud of their return policy and ease. 

So we had pizza and watched some kind of racing that he put on my television. I think it is something he pays for on his television and phone. Just racing nothing else. I put up the portable table (first time with Sonny) and it was perfect. I am so glad I bought that table.

The highlight of my New Year's Eve happened when Sonny was getting ready to leave. He had put his gallon of milk to take home in my refrigerator. So I went to pull it out, off the top shelf...........when we both saw in slow motion, my huge half gallon glass mason jar of ice tea fall from the top shelf and smashed on the floor. It was full to the top since I had just made it in the morning. Ice tea everywhere! Thank God, it did not run under the refrigerator but toward the next room (where the carpeting is). I was sick! Sonny got down on the carpet and wiped it up with paper towels while I used the mop (which was useless. I don't care for using that mop except for simple things. Can't control the head.). He blamed himself and I blamed myself. I saw it happen but could not move fast enough to save it. Thank goodness it was not sticky since there is nothing but tea in it. Need to replace that now.


----------



## katlupe

Well, I was scrolling through Amazon looking at the half-gallon canning jars when I saw the older style ones...........IDEA flashes in my brain! I have some of those in the cupboard right now! I got one out and washed it and now I have another ice tea jar cooling down to go in the fridge. I always keep two ice tea jars and I like glass. Glass keeps things colder than plastic. Plus I was trying to think of what I could do so I would not have to spend money. This is my no spend month. 

Here is the picture. It is heavier than the other one but I like it. It has the distinct honor of being my first photo of 2023. Had to make new folders, one for 2023 and one for Jan.


----------



## Jean-Paul

"in my life"...Judy Collins 1966 
jon


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Well, I was scrolling through Amazon looking at the half-gallon canning jars when I saw the older style ones...........IDEA flashes in my brain! I have some of those in the cupboard right now! I got one out and washed it and now I have another ice tea jar cooling down to go in the fridge. I always keep two ice tea jars and I like glass. Glass keeps things colder than plastic. Plus I was trying to think of what I could do so I would not have to spend money. This is my no spend month.
> 
> Here is the picture. It is heavier than the other one but I like it. It has the distinct honor of being my first photo of 2023. Had to make new folders, one for 2023 and one for Jan.
> 
> View attachment 260008


Thank you for the photo, @katlupe ! I agree with you about using the glass instead of plastic! I keep two glass bottles in the fridge for my water. But I like your idea of the canning jar for tea! I don't drink regular tea because of the caffeine, but drink herbal tea. I usually drink it hot with a little cream in the evenings. I will think about trying it cold, especially as the weather warms up! Enjoy your tea!


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> The only thing I wrote yesterday that I actually did was to make the shakes. I resisted the urge for real ice cream, but I did eat pizza. Shame on me!
> 
> Sonny came over yesterday because I needed more stuff for Rabbit. And coffee creamer. I felt so sorry for him when he was coming up the stairs. They are very steep and hard to climb. I worried the whole time that he would stumble or get too winded. He does not have full capacity of his lungs and has a pacemaker. He sat on the top stair. Then he went back down with my mailbox key to get my mail and package. The package was my new compression stockings and I ordered the wrong size......need petite extra large and I only got petite large. Big difference in that size and I could see it immediately. My fault. Luckily this company is proud of their return policy and ease.
> 
> So we had pizza and watched some kind of racing that he put on my television. I think it is something he pays for on his television and phone. Just racing nothing else. I put up the portable table (first time with Sonny) and it was perfect. I am so glad I bought that table.
> 
> The highlight of my New Year's Eve happened when Sonny was getting ready to leave. He had put his gallon of milk to take home in my refrigerator. So I went to pull it out, off the top shelf...........when we both saw in slow motion, my huge half gallon glass mason jar of ice tea fall from the top shelf and smashed on the floor. It was full to the top since I had just made it in the morning. Ice tea everywhere! Thank God, it did not run under the refrigerator but toward the next room (where the carpeting is). I was sick! Sonny got down on the carpet and wiped it up with paper towels while I used the mop (which was useless. I don't care for using that mop except for simple things. Can't control the head.). He blamed himself and I blamed myself. I saw it happen but could not move fast enough to save it. Thank goodness it was not sticky since there is nothing but tea in it. Need to replace that now.


Just saw this message, and it explains why you wanted another tea jar in your later comment! You were able to compensate for it without having to spend money; you're quite resourceful!


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Just saw this message, and it explains why you wanted another tea jar in your later comment! You were able to compensate for it without having to spend money; you're quite resourceful!


Not only that, it is better. Thicker. Not sure what year these were made. Says Eclipse Wide Mouth on the front. 

This is my "no spend" month. So I wouldn't have been able to buy it till Feb.


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Thank you for the photo, @katlupe ! I agree with you about using the glass instead of plastic! I keep two glass bottles in the fridge for my water. But I like your idea of the canning jar for tea! I don't drink regular tea because of the caffeine, but drink herbal tea. I usually drink it hot with a little cream in the evenings. I will think about trying it cold, especially as the weather warms up! Enjoy your tea!


I grew up down south so ended up with the sweet tea habit. Now I haven't drank it or coffee with sugar in years. Can't even imagine it.


----------



## katlupe

To change a plain cup of coffee or a piece of meat into something delicious it takes experimenting. I like to do that. I spend quite a bit on seasonings, extracts, flavorings, etc. I do not normally buy a mixture of seasonings like taco or Cajun seasonings. I want to make my own though I do not mix them together. It is not that much more convenient since sometimes I don't use it again for months. Then the consistency has changed. One seasoning might overpower all the rest.

Joe of 2 Krazy Ketos does just that. He is an amazing cook and I would watch their channel even if I was not keto. I have cooked my whole life, starting very young with my mother. Cooking was what girls learned back in the fifties. I would stay a few nights overnight with my grandmother and that is what we did. I thought it was fun. Now knowing what I know about my grandmother, she was teaching me (but making it fun). Now too many people are happy to say they don't know how to cook. I laugh because they just told me they can't read either. Anybody can learn to cook and they would get better the more they do it.

The last few mornings I have been experimenting with my coffee..........yes, sacrificing my morning coffee. I only make three cups a day in the morning so it is something I treasure. Don't want to waste it. The first cup absolutely cannot have any experimenting done on it. Just a spot of cream in that one. I used to be addicted to International Delight's Amaretto creamer (back when it only came in a carton). For years I had to have it in my coffee. I would make my husband drive anywhere to find it. The convenience store near our house started buying extra for me.

Back when I went out and we had drinks I always drank Kahlua and cream. So that is other flavor I wanted to create in my coffee. I have many extracts and flavor oils for cooking and I use them all. I have just started experimenting with the coffee though. I also use DaVinci's syrups in various flavors. I use a single drop of sweetener (not sugar). I am making progress in these coffee drinks. When looking for new flavors, I look no further than a listing of liqueurs and cordials.


----------



## katlupe

We actually received a communication from the management today. It seems that even though some people were using the elevator (supposed to be an emergency or the guy upstairs who is blind and is an amputee but walks)  when we were told not to..........now it will not work. I have not heard it move at all. The communication said that the engineer would be here tomorrow but we all knew that. And that code enforcement will try to work something out with them to assist us if it turns out that the elevator will be out of service for any significant amount of time. After I learn more tomorrow, I will probably have to cancel my appointments which are for next week. 

I am trying to increase my walking for exercise. I walked the length and back of the hall three times. Three times is all! I could hardly do that. Of course, I was walking faster than I normally do. With the walker. I was aiming for 15 minutes but did 7. I will try again later. I wanted to do it four times a day for 15 minutes and work up from there. Might not do that much today but will try to increase it as time goes by.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> We actually received a communication from the management today. It seems that even though some people were using the elevator (supposed to be an emergency or the guy upstairs who is blind and is an amputee but walks)  when we were told not to..........now it will not work. I have not heard it move at all. The communication said that the engineer would be here tomorrow but we all knew that. And that code enforcement will try to work something out with them to assist us if it turns out that the elevator will be out of service for any significant amount of time. After I learn more tomorrow, I will probably have to cancel my appointments which are for next week.
> 
> I am trying to increase my walking for exercise. I walked the length and back of the hall three times. Three times is all! I could hardly do that. Of course, I was walking faster than I normally do. With the walker. I was aiming for 15 minutes but did 7. I will try again later. I wanted to do it four times a day for 15 minutes and work up from there. Might not do that much today but will try to increase it as time goes by.


Sorry that your elevator is not working! Is there someone you can complain to? I hope your appointments are not urgent and canceling does not put you at any risk with your health! But, at the same time, congratulations in your determination to increase your walking. I think your persistence is going to pay off and every little bit of walking is good.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> To change a plain cup of coffee or a piece of meat into something delicious it takes experimenting. I like to do that. I spend quite a bit on seasonings, extracts, flavorings, etc. I do not normally buy a mixture of seasonings like taco or Cajun seasonings. I want to make my own though I do not mix them together. It is not that much more convenient since sometimes I don't use it again for months. Then the consistency has changed. One seasoning might overpower all the rest.
> 
> Joe of 2 Krazy Ketos does just that. He is an amazing cook and I would watch their channel even if I was not keto. I have cooked my whole life, starting very young with my mother. Cooking was what girls learned back in the fifties. I would stay a few nights overnight with my grandmother and that is what we did. I thought it was fun. Now knowing what I know about my grandmother, she was teaching me (but making it fun). Now too many people are happy to say they don't know how to cook. I laugh because they just told me they can't read either. Anybody can learn to cook and they would get better the more they do it.
> 
> The last few mornings I have been experimenting with my coffee..........yes, sacrificing my morning coffee. I only make three cups a day in the morning so it is something I treasure. Don't want to waste it. The first cup absolutely cannot have any experimenting done on it. Just a spot of cream in that one. I used to be addicted to International Delight's Amaretto creamer (back when it only came in a carton). For years I had to have it in my coffee. I would make my husband drive anywhere to find it. The convenience store near our house started buying extra for me.
> 
> Back when I went out and we had drinks I always drank Kahlua and cream. So that is other flavor I wanted to create in my coffee. I have many extracts and flavor oils for cooking and I use them all. I have just started experimenting with the coffee though. I also use DaVinci's syrups in various flavors. I use a single drop of sweetener (not sugar). I am making progress in these coffee drinks. When looking for new flavors, I look no further than a listing of liqueurs and cordials.


Kat, did you ever get into the "buttered" coffee trend of few years ago? Can't get any heavier cream than butter, I guess..

https://ketogenic.com/recipes/butter-coffee-easy-fatty-coffee/


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Kat, did you ever get into the "buttered" coffee trend of few years ago? Can't get any heavier cream than butter, I guess..
> 
> https://ketogenic.com/recipes/butter-coffee-easy-fatty-coffee/


I never tried it till last year. I was doing the Triple B & E  (Beef, Butter Bacon & Eggs) challenge last year and you can only use butter or ghee no cream or other dairy products. So I made it and since you make it with hot coffee the butter melts. Then I used the immersion blender to blend it. It came out frothy and was really good. But I am not someone who likes change and as soon as the challenge was over (for me) I went back to cream.


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Sorry that your elevator is not working! Is there someone you can complain to? I hope your appointments are not urgent and canceling does not put you at any risk with your health! But, at the same time, congratulations in your determination to increase your walking. I think your persistence is going to pay off and every little bit of walking is good.


It's a long story. No sense in complaining........enough others in the building have done that.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I never tried it till last year. I was doing the Triple B & E  (Beef, Butter Bacon & Eggs) challenge last year and you can only use butter or ghee no cream or other dairy products. So I made it and since you make it with hot coffee the butter melts. Then I used the immersion blender to blend it. It came out frothy and was really good. But I am not someone who likes change and as soon as the challenge was over (for me) I went back to cream.


Oh, now I remember that challenge!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Oh, now I remember that challenge!


I failed it.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I failed it.


I remember you had problems with it....


----------



## katlupe

Why am I up at 1:30 AM? I am asking myself that question. I ate late for me, around 8:00 PM and went to bed not long after. So I woke up after midnight with indigestion. Now sitting here sipping on a gingerale, I am just starting to feel better.


----------



## katlupe

Today is starting off by being "one of those days" for sure! Because I cannot leave my floor I cannot do my laundry. IF my new aide comes tomorrow as we agreed to, I will have her mainly doing my laundry. As much as she can do in the two hours she is here. I have a small laundry basket and it is piled up. Good thing I have a lot of clothing! 

Since the laundry is piled up in the basket, I am keeping it on the shower chair. Which means I have to move that heavy basket and put it on Jazzy (mobility chair) while I take a shower. So I have to move Jazzy toward the sink so I have room to go in and out of the shower. I also had a couple of boxes of toilet tissue and Kleenex that was delivered and I cannot put it in the storage locker downstairs where I usually store it. 

Then the mop. Remember the broken ice tea jar I told you about a few days ago? That mop dried in the shower since it was dripping. The teeny tiny shreds of glass fell onto the shower floor as it dried! So now, guess what I have to do before I can even use the shower? Here I was hoping to get a quick shower............


----------



## Jackie23

@katlupe.....I hope the new aid takes care of these chores for you tomorrow...hugs


----------



## katlupe

Well, what a day I have had so far......Sonny got here early and did all my errands. Got my son's cash and money order for his rent and for my rent. I sure wish these landlords would do online payments. I hate this old fashion stuff. He also picked up more food for Rabbit, just in case he eats it all up before I can get more. Had to bring it up the stairs to me and when I opened my door he was pretty breathless. Had to get a cold drink and sit down a bit. Then he had to leave to do an errand for his daughter at her house. Busy guy today!

Our maintenance man was here and said the elevator engineer and the district manager will be here this afternoon. It is already 2:20 PM and I haven't seen or heard any of them. 

The new manager came up to deliver rent receipts to each apartment and when she stopped at mine, I invited her in to meet Rabbit. She loved him even though he was sleeping and didn't want to be disturbed. She pet him a bit and seemed quite impressed with him living as a free roaming pet. People never think of rabbits like that. 

Had bacon for breakfast and now gingerbread ice cream for lunch. All Keto, of course.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Today is starting off by being "one of those days" for sure! Because I cannot leave my floor I cannot do my laundry. IF my new aide comes tomorrow as we agreed to, I will have her mainly doing my laundry. As much as she can do in the two hours she is here. I have a small laundry basket and it is piled up. Good thing I have a lot of clothing!
> 
> Since the laundry is piled up in the basket, I am keeping it on the shower chair. Which means I have to move that heavy basket and put it on Jazzy (mobility chair) while I take a shower. So I have to move Jazzy toward the sink so I have room to go in and out of the shower. I also had a couple of boxes of toilet tissue and Kleenex that was delivered and I cannot put it in the storage locker downstairs where I usually store it.
> 
> Then the mop. Remember the broken ice tea jar I told you about a few days ago? That mop dried in the shower since it was dripping. The teeny tiny shreds of glass fell onto the shower floor as it dried! So now, guess what I have to do before I can even use the shower? Here I was hoping to get a quick shower............


If you have a vacuum cleaner, it might help to clear up the glass! Please be careful!


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> If you have a vacuum cleaner, it might help to clear up the glass! Please be careful!


I got it cleaned up.


----------



## katlupe

The elevator engineer did not show up yesterday and disappointed a lot of people. We all had hope that he would come and save our elevator or say we need a new one. Our maintenance man was stressed and was counting on the engineer being there. So I am hoping he shows up today. Some of us that cannot do the stairs are not doing so well with no outside time at all. Sonny was doing errands for me yesterday and he came up the stairs but it was not easy. And he fell out front on the last stone step when he was leaving. Cut his knee quite badly or so it looked to me but he said it is okay. I will make sure to tell my manager. Maybe I will email her the message with the picture of what it looked like. Just so she knows. 

My new aide is supposed to be here at ten this morning. I hope she shows up so I can get some of my laundry done. I usually do not put it in the dryer but might have her dry it just so I can have things to wear.


----------



## katlupe

Aide called in sick of course, on the first day. She sounded sick. 

The elevator engineer and repair guy showed up and have been working on the elevator all morning now. 

One of my friends/neighbor and I walked the hallway together. It went fast having someone to talk to. Yesterday I only did two laps, today three. We could have done more, but I have to be careful when my knee starts hurting. Maybe we will do it again later in the afternoon. I have done this three days in a row. It is good for me.


----------



## RadishRose

Between the elevator and those "aides"... you could use a break, Kat!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Between the elevator and those "aides"... you could use a break, Kat!


I am trying to not let it bother me. I canceled all my appointments for next week. Well, the dental clinic canceled it before I did. They just don't want to see me. If the elevator gets fixed (and some people are using it tonight after the engineer left) and I can take my garbage out and do my laundry I will be okay without the aide. I only wanted one because they told me I had to have one to get the dental work done......but can't seem to get that done either.


----------



## katlupe

Trying to think positive right now. I have food. I can cook. The sun is shining, My bunny is right next to my chair. One of my closest friends is coming here tomorrow to try to help me. I walked again this morning. Four days in a row so far. I paid off my loan. All my bills are paid. My water delivery came today. 

I just heard a noise and it is a low buzz from the elevator. So one of my neighbors just told me the elevator is not working again.......funny thing about that. After all morning people used it with those big grocery carts and didn't care that technically it was not in use. 

My friend and her husband stopped at my apartment just now and took my garbage out for me. I feel better but sad that I have to have others doing things like that for me. 

I also just received another communication that we will be having an inspection by Conifer Realty staff and a third party inspection team (wonder if that is Norwich Code Enforcement?) on the 10th.


----------



## katlupe

*Daddy*

He always said I was the apple of his eye,

I ran home crying, as fast as my legs would carry me.

My friends ganged up on me,

because I was the littlest, the youngest,

picking on me, causing my tears to flow,

"Oh Daddy, Daddy," I cried,

"They were so mean to me!"

He dried my tears with his handkerchief,

and said, "Come with me."

In the middle of a big project,

building a gas station, which would

become our family business.



Took me across the road,

gave me a candy bar and a bottle of pop,

then a big spoon to dig in the dirt,

while he set to work on the building.

Pretty soon he took a break,

took me by the hand, carrying a minnow bucket,

that fishermen use. We crossed the road again,

followed the path beyond our house,

to the creek that ran along the back,

climbed down to the edge of the water,

he said, "Look at the fish!"


"Oh Daddy, there are so many!"

"Let's catch you a few."

"Will I cook them to eat?" I questioned.

"No, we will set up a home for them,

in your bedroom, so you can watch them,

take care of them and spend time

getting to know them." I was excited,

to say the least. I loved fish and couldn't believe

I could have them in my bedroom!


Then we picked out some gravel from the bottom

of the creek, some rocks and some seaweed and plants.

Back at our house, we put the minnows in a big glass jar

with the gravel, the rocks and the plants.

"Let's put the minnows in now," said Daddy.

We watched them swim, then scattered some crumbs to eat.


I remember for years and years,

always having a minnow tank in my bedroom.

Something my Daddy and I did together,

every time the last minnow died.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have a friend coming here to help me. I hate to depend on others but sometimes you have no choice. At times I get stressed out over something and then if I just be patient a solution shows up. The main thing I need help with is the laundry. Have to take it down the stairs and back up. So I am putting it in a large grocery shopping bag so it will be easier to carry. 

Yesterday, the representative from Fidilis Care called and wanted to know how my new aide was working out. I was stressed at that moment and told her how I needed an aide this week more than at any other time and of course, she calls in sick. Granted, she is sick but I need a back up. Immediately this makes me not want an aide that is going to be sick all the time or coming in to my apartment carrying whatever she catches. I am rarely sick now since now I don't go with Sonny to events where others are. She was going to see about getting me a back up. 

Today I need to make more Keto Chow and also chaffels. Those two things help me stick to my food plan. Also going back to keeping track of my food with Cronometer. My friend who lives down the hall will be walking with me again today. Her doctor told her she needs to exercise and mentioned walking. So we are doing it together. I look forward to it.


----------



## Pepper

"Today I have a friend coming here to help me. I hate to depend on others but sometimes you have no choice."

I bet it's a great thing to be friends with you and that you give back more than you get.  IMO


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> "Today I have a friend coming here to help me. I hate to depend on others but sometimes you have no choice."
> 
> I bet it's a great thing to be friends with you and that you give back more than you get.  IMO


Well I don't know about that. But we have been friends since 2004 and she is one of the best friends anyone could have.


----------



## CathyHorn

I had the best time visiting with you, Katlupe!


----------



## katlupe

I enjoyed it too! Thank you for your help today. I appreciated it so much. Thank you so much for the heavy cream too!


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Aide called in sick of course, on the first day. She sounded sick.
> 
> The elevator engineer and repair guy showed up and have been working on the elevator all morning now.
> 
> One of my friends/neighbor and I walked the hallway together. It went fast having someone to talk to. Yesterday I only did two laps, today three. We could have done more, but I have to be careful when my knee starts hurting. Maybe we will do it again later in the afternoon. I have done this three days in a row. It is good for me.


It's wonderful you were able to do two laps! I am glad you enjoyed it with your friend/neighbor!


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> *Daddy*
> 
> He always said I was the apple of his eye,
> 
> I ran home crying, as fast as my legs would carry me.
> 
> My friends ganged up on me,
> 
> because I was the littlest, the youngest,
> 
> picking on me, causing my tears to flow,
> 
> "Oh Daddy, Daddy," I cried,
> 
> "They were so mean to me!"
> 
> He dried my tears with his handkerchief,
> 
> and said, "Come with me."
> 
> In the middle of a big project,
> 
> building a gas station, which would
> 
> become our family business.
> 
> 
> 
> Took me across the road,
> 
> gave me a candy bar and a bottle of pop,
> 
> then a big spoon to dig in the dirt,
> 
> while he set to work on the building.
> 
> Pretty soon he took a break,
> 
> took me by the hand, carrying a minnow bucket,
> 
> that fishermen use. We crossed the road again,
> 
> followed the path beyond our house,
> 
> to the creek that ran along the back,
> 
> climbed down to the edge of the water,
> 
> he said, "Look at the fish!"
> 
> 
> "Oh Daddy, there are so many!"
> 
> "Let's catch you a few."
> 
> "Will I cook them to eat?" I questioned.
> 
> "No, we will set up a home for them,
> 
> in your bedroom, so you can watch them,
> 
> take care of them and spend time
> 
> getting to know them." I was excited,
> 
> to say the least. I loved fish and couldn't believe
> 
> I could have them in my bedroom!
> 
> 
> Then we picked out some gravel from the bottom
> 
> of the creek, some rocks and some seaweed and plants.
> 
> Back at our house, we put the minnows in a big glass jar
> 
> with the gravel, the rocks and the plants.
> 
> "Let's put the minnows in now," said Daddy.
> 
> We watched them swim, then scattered some crumbs to eat.
> 
> 
> I remember for years and years,
> 
> always having a minnow tank in my bedroom.
> 
> Something my Daddy and I did together,
> 
> every time the last minnow died.


What a beautiful and touching poem about you and your dad! Loved it!


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> What a beautiful and touching poem about you and your dad! Loved it!


Thank you!


----------



## katlupe

Just for today, I am not going to think about the things I can't do. I will think about them tomorrow.......or maybe never. I rarely get depressed or even cry about anything other than deaths or sickness of my critters or loved ones. I just live with it and then tell myself I can't do anything about whatever it is. If I think about it for any length of time though, I find there is *always* something I can do. Or should do.

Yesterday my friend made me see that even when things are very hard to do or figure out, that if you really think about the problem there will be a solution. I lived for many years (twenty-three) as a modern homesteader and I solved many problems. Today, I am going to start working on my laundry problem. I don't have a clothesline or a rack (which I am going to start planning on buying in the near future) but I have a bucket I can use to wash some clothing that I need. When I use to wash my laundry outside at my homestead, I used that time to think. I am going to think about ways to get down those stairs. I am pretty sure I can get back up them but that will hurt. Probably won't be today. Maybe on Tuesday when they are doing those inspections (since I think the code enforcement will be here too).

Last night for some reason, I did not clean my kitchen. Just made the coffee and went to bed really early. Today I am up at 3 and ready to tackle those dishes. The thing is that when you cook you will always have dishes to wash. I like to cook and sometimes I complain about it but I really like to do it. Whatever I get in a restaurant usually is not as good as what I can make myself. So it is just laziness that gets me there. Or Sonny. He likes to eat out.


----------



## Pepper

Just for today.  Do you practice Reiki?


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Just for today.  Do you practice Reiki?


I have a online course for it but haven't actually studied it much. I need to make time for it.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I washed all the dishes and putting a dent in the laundry pile. 

My friend and I walked 5 laps and our other friend joined us on the last 2. So I have walked every morning for a week now. Even when the elevator is working again I will continue this. It is so much easier to walk out my apartment door and do my exercise walk. In nice weather I will still walk the park but I don't really walk that in the same manner. I stop and look at things, take pictures and talk to people. Sometimes I sit down and just enjoy the park and the people. 

Now I am just having some more soup for lunch.


----------



## palides2021

Glad you're exercising! If the stairs are an issue, maybe if it's in your power, in the future, to move to an apartment on the first floor so you don't have to deal with stairs? 

Also, when we used to travel in Europe and didn't have a way to wash our clothes, every evening I would wash them in the sink and hang them up in the bathroom to dry. The bucket in your case could be useful. You could let your clothes sit in the soapy water, scrub them a bit, then rinse 2x and hand squeeze dry.


----------



## hollydolly

It always confuses me for a second when I read mention of the ''first floor''.. in the UK the first floor is the first one_ Above_ ground 

The bottom floor where no stairs are need for access  is the Ground floor.. then 1st..second , third etc..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> It always confuses me for a second when I read mention of the ''first floor''.. in the UK the first floor is the first one_ Above_ ground
> 
> The bottom floor where no stairs are need for access  is the Ground floor.. then 1st..second , third etc..


In my building the ground floor is called the Lower Level. Then the one above the ground is the first floor.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> In my building the ground floor is called the Lower Level. Then the one above the ground is the first floor.


I understand that's quite unusual for the USA isn't it Kat?.. I'm led to believe that most other buildings call the ground floor the first floor there..


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Glad you're exercising! If the stairs are an issue, maybe if it's in your power, in the future, to move to an apartment on the first floor so you don't have to deal with stairs?
> 
> Also, when we used to travel in Europe and didn't have a way to wash our clothes, every evening I would wash them in the sink and hang them up in the bathroom to dry. The bucket in your case could be useful. You could let your clothes sit in the soapy water, scrub them a bit, then rinse 2x and hand squeeze dry.


Well, as I said I lived for over 23 years as a "modern homesteader" and we were off the grid for the last 20. I did not have running water or unlimited power. I washed all the laundry by hand and hung it outside on clotheslines. It was not easy because the water was very cold having come directly from my shallow well. It is nothing new to me. Right now I have a bunch of things hanging in my shower. I just ordered a type of plunger that (I used to have but left it for my husband to use) is used for washing laundry. And a drying laundry rack, the kind that folds up. I didn't bring the ones I had because I didn't think I would EVER be washing laundry by hand again. I can do this. It will save me the money for the washing machines downstairs.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I understand that's quite unusual for the USA isn't it Kat?.. I'm led to believe that most other buildings call the ground floor the first floor there..


Not around here. Even the hospitals call it the ground floor, basement or lower level and where I go to therapy I go to the 2G floor. The first floor is where you usually walk in from the street or outside entrance stairs.


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Glad you're exercising! If the stairs are an issue, maybe if it's in your power, in the future, to move to an apartment on the first floor so you don't have to deal with stairs?


I missed that question.......no, I do not want to leave my apartment. They will fix it. How can you have a seniors/disabled apartment building with no elevator? I have the best apartment in the building and I will not give it up so easily.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> I missed that question.......no, I do not want to leave my apartment. They will fix it. How can you have a seniors/disabled apartment building with no elevator? I have the best apartment in the building and I will not give it up so easily.


Oh, now I understand. This is a special apartment building. Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Oh, now I understand. This is a special apartment building. Sorry if I misunderstood.


You do not need to apologize. You said nothing wrong. I was just explaining because everyone keeps telling me that and I am willing to wait for them to fix it. I know it is not a quick fix. Moving out would not be any easier for me having to take all my furniture and stuff down the stairs. And here............I can have my bunny.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Not around here. Even the hospitals call it the ground floor, basement or lower level and where I go to therapy I go to the 2G floor. *The first floor is where you usually walk in from the street or outside entrance stairs.*


that's what I'm saying... the floor where we walk in from the street is the Ground Floor here.. so the apartments on that floor just inside the street door are called ground floor flats...


----------



## katlupe

I am looking through my kindle right now at some keto cookbooks I had bought some time ago. When I still lived at my house. I want to make keto hushpuppies adding the cornbread extract to it. Instead of deep frying I will put it on the crispin' tray in the Nuwave oven. I don't have an air fryer but think this cooks the food about the same as that. I love southern and Cajun foods and have been experimenting to make them keto.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> that's what I'm saying... the floor where we walk in from the street is the Ground Floor here.. so the apartments on that floor just inside the street door are called ground floor flats...


So what do you call the floor below that? In my building you walk into that from the street at the back of the building and that is where the ramp is. That is called LL (lower level).

I made a mistake reading what you wrote or maybe I made a mistake in what I wrote. I am confused now.


----------



## Sawfish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 91189
> 
> Meet "Rabbit" My House Rabbit Companion
> 
> Where I live we are allowed to have one pet with no deposit, as long as you have a doctor's slip. My doctor asked me what to write and he wrote it out. If you have another pet, you have to pay $100. deposit on that one. Rabbit is quiet and doesn't make any noise, unless he hears an unusual noise, then he gives me the rabbit warning sign of stomping both back feet loudly.
> 
> I never planned to have a rabbit much less a "house rabbit" at the time I got him, I had 3 horses and 2 cats. My other animals had died off by then. In 2014, my husband came in the house from the barn to tell me there was a rabbit in the barn. When he said it was white, I asked if it was a cat and he thought it was a rabbit. I thought that because we had a stray tomcat that came to our house and acted like he lived there, so I thought it was him. I went out to the barn with him and yes, there was a white rabbit!
> 
> He was digging around in the hay and didn't seem to be scared of us. But if I tried to get near him, he scooted out of sight. He had made a bed hidden under a pallet of hay. Now I have been writing and attending homesteading events for some time so I was familiar with rabbits. My brother had one as a pet when we were kids but she was kept outside in a shed. I sat on the bench watching him and I instant fell in love with this little guy! When I saw his side though..........it was clear that an owl had picked him up somewhere and he must have gotten away somehow. He had marks on his side. I wanted to doctor him, but he would not let me that near him.
> 
> He ended up living out there from Sept to early Feb. Some nights he'd go off and wouldn't come back for 2 or 3 days. I'd go crazy with worrying knowing something would get him. We lived in the middle of the state forest and there were a lot of coyotes and other critters out there. I heard owls every night and baby rabbits screaming right after that hoo hoo. So I was scared and wanted to bring him inside if I could get a hold of him. Plus that was a very cold winter with temps -26.
> 
> Well he healed on his own. Eventually, I caught him (but that is another story to tell) and brought him inside. I researched online about caring for a pet rabbit and discovered the world of "House Rabbits" and that is what he is. I had him neutered and he uses a litter box, but I didn't even have to teach him. Pretty much like a cat, just did it. When I moved from my house, I took him with me and he is the talk of the apartment complex. Everyone calls me "the rabbit lady." But lots of people have house rabbits, just not here.


I really like animals, more than most people except for my wife and daughter...


----------



## katlupe

I watch a couple different YouTube channels about people who have moved to France and they are really surprised to find that none of the apartment buildings have elevators at all. Kind of like some of the buildings in NYC that don't have any. One girl had to find a guy on the street to help her carry her brand new mattress up to her apartment. The delivery man would not do it.


----------



## katlupe

Sawfish said:


> I really like animals, more than most people except for my wife and daughter...


I guess you are my kind of people! I love animals of all kinds.......except for bears.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> So what do you call the floor below that? In my building you walk into that from the street at the back of the building and that is where the ramp is. That is called LL (lower level).


there's no floor below ground floor in most places here , in the few places there are they're called Basement flats.. .. but if for example we're going to the floor under ground in the car park it's called lower ground..  or in the Lift the button says -1


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I watch a couple different YouTube channels about people who have moved to France and they are really surprised to find that none of the apartment buildings have elevators at all. Kind of like some of the buildings in NYC that don't have any. One girl had to find a guy on the street to help her carry her brand new mattress up to her apartment. The delivery man would not do it.


Most apartment blocks around here less than 5 floors high, do not have lifts...


----------



## katlupe

When I see people getting snippy with someone on a thread here, I just "unwatch" it and never go back. People resent anyone who receives help (known as benefits) from the government. Yes, I am also like the member who admitted to a low income (oh, boy imagine someone having a low income better make them feel bad about it). But I worked. I was also a stay at home mom to a disabled child who really needed me at home. I was fortunate to be married to a man who made a lot of money. Now my son gets SSD from his father's benefit because he could not work. It was not possible. His father died right after his 2nd SSD check and my son was qualified immediately. So his father's SS would have just gone back in the pot for someone else. May as well go to his son. 

Even people with high income can have something happen in their lives to lose it all. I see people who resent anyone who is getting some kind of help due to having low income also resent billionaires. They come across to me as arrogant and are always boasting about how much they have. I have a low opinion of them no matter how much money they have. Actually people with low income who can pay all their bills and survive are the ones deserving of pride. Some people need to learn how to get along with others and what tact is. Their high income doesn't mean anything, the way they treat others does.


----------



## katlupe

This morning my neighbor/friend and I walked 6 laps around our hallway. Our hall is quite long so it is a good walk. I washed my socks and now doing tee shirts. Washed some pots and pans that were in the sink from last night. Now eating breakfast.....hot Italian sausage and eggs. When I finish, my plan is to vacuum and some other cleaning jobs. 

Remember the Food Bank of Central NY dropping off food boxes on Friday? They put them in the community room and the people who dared to take the elevator got their boxes. The other ones are sitting there on the tables..........fresh and frozen food with no refrigeration. At least I didn't have to get rid of mine this time. This is what happens when a project is done like with no manager. Like they didn't know we could not go down to get the boxes. 

Today the elevator is broken again and I hope it stays that way till the inspection takes place on Tuesday.


----------



## katlupe

I am trying to get my laundry down by doing a few pieces daily. I never thought it would take this long of not being able to use the laundry room downstairs. Blaming myself for not starting doing it up here earlier. 16 days, I guess I wear a lot of clothes. Thank goodness, I have plenty. I am not counting on the aide to come to work on Tuesday. I will probably call her or the agency to find out what the story is. If she does come, I will keep her busy with laundry and not worry about anything else. It may be too much for her going up and down the stairs so not going to make her do anything else except my mail and garbage.

Yesterday, I vacuumed thoroughly. I moved my chairs so I can get under them as well. Rabbit finds this so interesting. He quickly chose to sleep behind the recliner all day. I had put it basically in the same spot but a different position so it must have seemed different to him. I have started putting his hay in a pan on his runner (rug) so it is not so messy and that made the vacuuming so much easier yesterday. Sometimes I can come up with a good idea. 

I am going to cook a pork shoulder roast in the Instant Pot this morning. As I said before, I have plenty of meat in the freezer. What I need to buy is the cheeses, bacon, eggs and food for Rabbit. I hate to buy it all from Aldi's or Price Chopper but if I use Instacart that is what I will have to do. If the aide comes tomorrow, I could use Instacart so she can go downstairs to get the bags of groceries for me. I don't think Instacart will carry it up the stairs or even inside the building.


----------



## katlupe

Funny thing on that notice for the inspection (for this morning) it said that it could not be rescheduled for any reason! Like we would try to change it if we could not be home. But today they canceled it and changed it to tomorrow. Same thing on it about how it cannot be changed for any reason. I think a few people might mention it to them tomorrow because everyone mentioned it to me. 

I figure all this inconvenience is what I have to put up for being able to live in a nice apartment that I love for a very low cost. Most people complain about high rents and utilities and I don't have to complain about that. But I do have to fill out pages of personal information that many find intrusive and won't do. To be honest, I have nothing to hide and try to be honest in all things so it doesn't really bother me. I just want the elevator fixed for good. I want to use it and not have to say a prayer every time I get in it. 

Today is a dark and dreary day. My friend who walks with me had to go to an appointment this morning with her husband so I walked alone. It was not as much fun. I walked 7 laps when she got home and then she talked me into walking 2 more with her. Then I vacuum packed the ground beef I bought yesterday and made my ice cream. This time I used the vanilla Keto Chow and used cream cheese in place of the butter. Added Davinci's sugar-free raspberry syrup to it. It was very good but more like sherbet. For supper I am making a burger bowl with ground lamb, onions, peppers and Primal Kitchen ketchup. I still have not made my chaffels yet. Maybe tomorrow after the inspection.


----------



## katlupe

My bunny boy, not concerned with inspections, elevators or paying bills.............


----------



## CallMeKate

katlupe said:


> When I see people getting snippy with someone on a thread here, I just "unwatch" it and never go back. People resent anyone who receives help (known as benefits) from the government. Yes, I am also like the member who admitted to a low income (oh, boy imagine someone having a low income better make them feel bad about it).


Just dropping in to say that I've found your diary, @katlupe , and will be reading when I see posts.  I've enjoyed what I've read so far.  I wanted to comment on the "getting snippy" thing... I've only been here since Christmas and a few days ago, I was actually shamed (well, attempted shamed) because I said I was proud to be an American.  I didn't make a further response to it and I kept quiet, but oooooh how I wanted to say something.  Nothing nasty, of course, but to at least stick up for my feelings and against that form of shaming... and say that I'd hope everyone in ANY country would be proud.  I won't be revisiting that conversation, but it didn't sit right with me.

Anyhow, I just saw your bunny... preciousness overload for sure!


----------



## katlupe

CallMeKate said:


> Just dropping in to say that I've found your diary, @katlupe , and will be reading when I see posts.  I've enjoyed what I've read so far.  I wanted to comment on the "getting snippy" thing... I've only been here since Christmas and a few days ago, I was actually shamed (well, attempted shamed) because I said I was proud to be an American.  I didn't make a further response to it and I kept quiet, but oooooh how I wanted to say something.  Nothing nasty, of course, but to at least stick up for my feelings and against that form of shaming... and say that I'd hope everyone in ANY country would be proud.  I won't be revisiting that conversation, but it didn't sit right with me.
> 
> Anyhow, I just saw your bunny... preciousness overload for sure!


I am another proud American. My ancestors helped start this country way back in the very early years and ever since I have learned about them I have been even prouder. 

Thank you for reading my diary here. You are welcome to come here anytime even though some of my topics are pretty much day to day in my life here. Glad you have joined........don't let anyone make you leave. Ignore them.


----------



## katlupe

My neighbor down the hall just got home and he read that notice about the inspection on his door and freaked out.........he was swearing every which way. Very loudly. Even though I did not like it being canceled, I thought he was in bad taste since he is not a child but a 70 year old man. I wanted to tell him to act his age, but I don't interact.


----------



## jet

is that a calafornian?


----------



## CallMeKate

katlupe said:


> Thank you for reading my diary here. You are welcome to come here anytime even though some of my topics are pretty much day to day in my life here. Glad you have joined........don't let anyone make you leave. Ignore them.


Day to day sounds perfect to me... that's what my life basically is, too.    Oh, I do ignore the silliness.


----------



## katlupe

I've got good news for a change.......my new aide will start work tomorrow! 9:30. So the inspection might be taking place when she is here but that does not matter. I want her to do my laundry. As much as she can until she has to leave. I think she said till noon. Whatever she does it will be a big help. Garbage & mail. Just a lot of stairs.


----------



## katlupe

jet said:


> is that a calafornian?


Yes! He is even though he has never been there.


----------



## katlupe

I listen to Whitney Houston a lot. Her voice is amazing! But this song really gets to me because nobody has ever sung it like this.


----------



## hollydolly

CallMeKate said:


> Just dropping in to say that I've found your diary, @katlupe , and will be reading when I see posts.  I've enjoyed what I've read so far.  I wanted to comment on the "getting snippy" thing... I've only been here since Christmas and a few days ago, I was actually shamed (well, attempted shamed) because I said I was proud to be an American.  I didn't make a further response to it and I kept quiet, but oooooh how I wanted to say something.  Nothing nasty, of course, but to at least stick up for my feelings and against that form of shaming... and say that I'd hope everyone in ANY country would be proud.  I won't be revisiting that conversation, but it didn't sit right with me.
> 
> Anyhow, I just saw your bunny... preciousness overload for sure!


who attempted to shame you ?.. I'll fight them for you.. ...and why because you're American?.. this forum is 2/3rds American..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> who attempted to shame you ?.. I'll fight them for you.. ...and why because you're American?.. this forum is 2/3rds American..


I hope you never leave this forum!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I hope you never leave this forum!


awwww thank you ((kat)) how sweet of you...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> awwww thank you ((kat)) how sweet of you...


I am serious. I love your feisty spirit!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I am serious. I love your feisty spirit!


well the deal will be only if you don't leave either...


----------



## katlupe

So today, once more, I am waiting for the apartment inspection. Normally my apartment is very clean and neat. Not so much today. Because I had to pile stuff up along the bottom of the windows when it got cold to keep the draft out. I never had to do that like this before. Nothing has changed on the windows. Since I had to empty out my bathroom closet it takes up half of my bathroom and the shower. It annoys me something terrible. So I hope they come to my apartment early. They said 8:30-2:00 and being on the 2nd floor I figure I am somewhere in the middle unless they start on the 3rd floor. 

My new aide called me yesterday and she is coming this morning! I am happy about that and hope that I can get more hours from her. It is really easy money for someone who doesn't mind easy housecleaning. 338 square feet and I keep it clean. During this time of no elevator though, I can really use her help.


----------



## Jean-Paul

hollydolly said:


> Most apartment blocks around here less than 5 floors high, do not have lifts...


In Paris most apartment buildings are 5 flights plus an attic, poor insulation. Built in 1920..1930s, no elevator  or central heat. Only in last years have they been upgraded with an elevator.

jon


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> well the deal will be only if you don't leave either...






katlupe said:


> I am serious. I love your feisty spirit!



Now then, if you fine ladies attempt to do a bunk, then I'll come after you both and tan your backsides, you are both needed here, do you hear me?


----------



## katlupe

Jean-Paul said:


> In Paris most apartment buildings are 5 flights plus an attic, poor insulation. Built in 1920..1930s, no elevator  or central heat. Only in last years have they been upgraded with an elevator.
> 
> jon


I watch YouTube videos about France (no reason why, just like the way it looks) and one couple who retired to France from the US always show the stairs to their apartment. I think it was 59. The last video I saw they went to Montmartre and had to walk up all those stairs! I think it is more than the Spanish Steps in Rome, which I did walk back then, 1981.


----------



## katlupe

I have been watching "Ruled Me" on YouTube. No talking. Just showing you how to make different Keto recipes. I watched the one on making breakfasts that are not bacon and eggs (which just happens to be my favorite meal of all, but sometimes I want a change). Flaxseed meal is one ingredient that I use quite often and I had run out of it some time ago and forgot to order it. Need to do so. It is also one ingredient that can be used to replaced eggs in baking and other recipes. Many times I look at a recipe now and see it uses several eggs and I think no, not at these prices. What if I don't like it?


----------

